# What Did You Accomplish On Your Island Today?



## JoJoCan

I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!

Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


----------



## honeyaura

Those of us still waiting til midnight lol:


----------



## Mint

Started my island life. 



Spoiler: Hiding this for now



I placed Blathers' tent and I have a small horde of wildlife to gift to him tomorrow when he arrives.



 I got the tool ring and the DIY for better tools with Nook Miles.


----------



## jewpac

How are you guy's playing? Early access?


----------



## Mint

jewpac said:


> How are you guy's playing? Early access?



It's already the 20th in some countries.


----------



## Reineke

Seeing as my package is delayed to _at best tomorrow afternoon_, you could say I'm stuck in a layover on my trip to my island paradise.


----------



## Neechan

Flight has been delayed until next week until further notice xD nooks have my ticket and won’t give it to me ;p


----------



## Khaelis

My flight isn't for a few more hours...


----------



## porkpie28

my flight has not come yet,


----------



## pinkfawn

Anxiously sitting at the airport as we speak, Nooks are insisting I can't board an earlier flight. It's okay, though, I would feel bad leaving without my boyfriend who is still at work for another hour.


----------



## Marte

Update: Got murdered by the devil itself… the scorpio.


----------



## Campy

I set up my tent and those of my starting villagers.  I wanted to play far into the night but I'm just so tired... Never stopped me as a teen; I'm getting old I guess! Though I also prefer learning the ropes of the game during daytime, so it's fine!


----------



## kayleee

MFW I never caught a tarantula in 7 YEARS playing New Leaf and then I catch one within the first hour of new horizons


----------



## Slothie

Took so many cool photos!
Paid off my first debt with nook miles!
Probably spent like 13k nook miles!
Put 70k in the bank, with 15k in my pockets to spend tomorrow!
Gathers so many fish + bugs for blathers tomorrow!
Cute tent!
So many cool achievements !
Got groundwork settled for hybrids and some outdoor areas


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

I was able to catch my flight just in time before the airport shutdown indefinitely due to the thing. As such I was able to:

Pick a beautiful spot for my tent and my new neighbors 
Introduce myself to said neighbors, Agnes and Flip
Enjoy sweet bonding monents with all the islanders which included picking out a lovely name
Craft multiple DIY projects and learned many new recipes
Receive, Plant and Water some flowers near my tent
Pay off my loan with Nook Miles
Invite Blathers onto the Island

Ill probably hop back on actually cause Im too excited to sleep. I am so happy to finally have the game


----------



## Azrael

I was lucky enough to get the game on the 17th but I didn't want to post too much to help people avoid spoilers! Plus I know there were already lots of spoilers already. But I'll recap now what I did! Feel free to ask any questions! 

*Day 1*

My starting villagers were Cobb and Renée.
I caught a lot of fish and bugs the first day!
Got Blathers tent and set it up on the beach! It's not where I want it permanently but I thought it would look nice there right now!  
Paid off my my flight loan to Tom Nook!
Asked Tom Nook to upgrade my tent to a house!
Got NookMiles+!
Bought the tools upgrade with Nook Miles! 



Spoiler: New Fish I Caught




Pale Chub
Crucian Carp
Loach
Black Bass
Sea Butterfly
Horse Mackerel
Sea Bass
Squid
Olive Flounder
Dab






Spoiler: New Bugs I Caught




Common Butterfly
Yellow Butterfly
Tiger Butterfly
Moth
Bagworm
Hermit Crab






Spoiler: Achievements




Elsewhere Miles
Angling for Perfection!
Island Ichthyologist
Island Togetherness
You've Got the Bug
Have a Nice DIY!
DIY Tools
Rough-hewn
Trashed Tools
Greedy Weeder
Flower Power
Pick of the Bunch
Island Shutterbug
Edit Credit
NookPhone Life
Shop to It
Nook Miles for Miles!
First-Time Buyer
Seller of Unwanted Stuff
Moving Fees Paid!
Bell Ringer
Bulletin-Board Benefit
Taking the Sting Out
Exterior Decorator
First Custom Design!
Shady Shakedown

Wow! So many! I didn't realize till I listed them!




Honestly not a whole lot the first day! I did all that stuff in about two and a half hours!


----------



## Mars Adept

I just got stung by a scorpion(I chose Southern Hemisphere), so... that happened. Hopefully I’ll encounter another one while grinding for bells/Nook Miles/DIY recipes/items.


----------



## Sanaki

Making it. I got peaches on my third try.


----------



## Breesasha

I got to set up my tent, paid off my tent and requested an upgrade to a house with an aqua roof, I donated items to Nook until I got to set up Blathers tent. I earned a ton of nook Miles and I'm ready to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## KodiakJordan

I just paid off the loan with 5000 nook miles.  Did it at 11:58PM... wondering if I save and come back at midnight if it will have a house now haha

Got blathers set up and sitting at about 15000 bells... I’m currently hoarding fish and bugs in my tent until I can donate more


----------



## PurpleLutari

KodiakJordan said:


> I just paid off the loan with 5000 nook miles.  Did it at 11:58PM... wondering if I save and come back at midnight if it will have a house now haha
> 
> Got blathers set up and sitting at about 15000 bells... I’m currently hoarding fish and bugs in my tent until I can donate more



Sadly no it's like.. I think 5/6am local time that it rolls over till the new day?


----------



## tajikey

Caught a tarantula. So glad I got that jerk out of the way. I also got stung by wasps, twice, passed out. Paid off my travel expenses, caught a ton of fauna, bought flora and started my hybrid experiments. Blathers should be arriving tomorrow, and I found a message in a bottle.

This game is just so darn satisfying. The worst part is all my dig spots are inaccessible.


----------



## Aubrey895

I set my tent up. Paid the 5000 miles. Ordered some stuff with nook miles. Places blathers tent. Caught 3 tarantulas. Have about 15 bugs and fish stacked and ready to donate. And have my nook mile ticket ready for tomorrow.


----------



## aikatears

I got stung once but got the evil flying menace on the second drop...ran from tarantula I will get him one day. paid off my debt and got blathers tent setup plus have about 5 things to give him so far...not bad for 2 hours of play.


----------



## Celinalia

i've only been playing for like two hours now but i set up my tent, named my island, crafted my first tools, broke my first tools D), welcomed my other residents, caught some fish and bugs, set up blathers tent, wrote my first message for the , got like 3500 nook miles, aaaand found a tarantula in march (northern hemisphere). this is gonna be wild


----------



## Maiana

Got set up, paid off my tent and caught a lot of bugs/fish for Blathers! Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to explore the island more!


----------



## Hesper

Got an apple-laden island with one of my ride or die villagers from NL (I was hoping to meet someone new, but I am happy to settle at this point), got Blathers' tent set up, caught 2 wasps along with a hoard of critters for him, broke some tools, bought a thing, planted some hyacinths, paid for the move and got my house upgrade started, received my letters from Nintendo, and generally had a good time!


----------



## Khaelis

Hooo, boy. Long list incoming!! 

- Paid off my first loan of 5,000 Miles
- Unlocked better tools 
- Unlocked 10 extra pocket spaces
- Got some new hairstyles
- Caught a ton of fish and bugs
- Placed Blather's tent

I'm also really stocked up on materials!


----------



## Mars Adept

I grinded. A lot. This game has lots of grinding. It’s exhausting, but I managed to get my tent upgraded to a house and the shop and museum open so I’ve made progress at least. House storage is an Animal Crossing lifesaver. I also met Gulliver and Wisp. They gave me nice prizes for helping them out.

After four hours of nonstop play, I’m taking a well deserved rest. I’ll come back to the inevitable grind when I feel like I’m ready.


----------



## PurpleLutari

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I grinded. A lot. This game has lots of grinding. It’s exhausting, but I managed to get my tent upgraded to a house and the shop and museum open so I’ve made progress at least. House storage is an Animal Crossing lifesaver. I also met Gulliver and Wisp. They gave me nice prizes for helping them out.
> 
> After four hours of nonstop play, I’m taking a well deserved rest. I’ll come back to the inevitable grind when I feel like I’m ready.



Can I ask how on earth you got the 30 iron?? I'm struggling so bad ;n;


----------



## TofuIdol

I managed to upgrade my house and put down the plot for the museum an got some more fish an bugs collected to donate them when it open up.


----------



## TheMariqua

After a few resets, I managed to get an island with pears - I love pears.
Finished the tutorial, got the few miles for the first loan, and set up the camp for Blathers, was all fun and good, really proud of the place I have found for my home: a little sand oasis between the river, and a grass cliff.


Spoiler


----------



## DenzDejz

Paid of my loan, got the Museum on the way! Taking a break now will be back during lunch to play some more! 

Also got a cool purple hat from Goose!


----------



## Zura

So many things...

Moved in
Played around with items and villagers
Made some DIY
Got lots of Nook points
Donated a lot of critters and unlocked the museum 
Saved up enough points for house upgrade, wheel, invetory+ and pro designer


----------



## ThomasNLD

I did a lot I feel so far in one night and a morning.
I paid off the loan for the trip and the first house payment.
I expanded my inventory and crafted a lot of gear.
Went on 3 random trips from the airport.
Gathered materials for the shop upgrade.
Got the Blathers tent and donated 15 things to Blathers.


----------



## porkpie28

I just started so far behind my brother who started last night 

I have talking to my two villagers 
crafted a fishing net and bug nest
set up the place for  Blathers tent


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, pretty much just grinded for achievements, fished, caught bugs, crafted stuff (I LOVE THE CRAFTING FEATURE), got the museum tent placed, the shop opened, and my tent upgraded to a house.  I’m satisfied with that for day one.


----------



## niko2

I'm taking it slow today  I talked to my other two island pals, donated a few fossils and bugs to blathers (how cool are the facts he tells you??), crafted the vaulting pole and shovel, explored the other parts of my island I couldn't reach before - so beautiful! Also I created a little outdoor camping spot just outside of my tent. I love this game already!



TheMariqua said:


> After a few resets, I managed to get an island with pears - I love pears.
> Finished the tutorial, got the few miles for the first loan, and set up the camp for Blathers, was all fun and good, really proud of the place I have found for my home: a little sand oasis between the river, and a grass cliff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



We have the same little "private beach"! I really like it


----------



## Jas

day one for me!

paid off my first loan/upgraded to a house (pink roof!!!!), placed blathers' site, caught 16 other bugs and fish (including the EVIL TARANTULA) and left them outside his site so i can donate them all tomorrow! got rid of all the weeds, collected wood, crafted a mirror/more crafting tables, accidentally broke all my rocks.

got the tool ring and a nook miles ticket, and bought fortune cookie cart/campsite sign from the pocket camp collab!


----------



## MyDearSerenity

After resetting for pears & a red airport Ive got to..
-put 30k bells in the bank
-paid off my first loan
-unlocked Tool Wheel
-set up Blather's tent
-unlock more inventory space
-get knocked out by 2 tarantula..neither caught

So excited to start my first non-time traveling year!


----------



## Dizzardy

So far I've paid off my first debt, donated enough fish/insects for Blathers to come tomorrow. I've also crafted a number of items like a leaf umbrella, crafting table and a mirror.

Also I'm really happy I caught the first wasp I encountered. 

Also the first item that fell out of a tree for me was one quarter of the boxing/wrestling ring item. It seems you can lie on it like a bed! (don't know if that was already a thing in New Leaf, I just thought it was cool)


----------



## poweradeex

Paid off my first debt, got nook miles+, waiting for Blathers to arrive tomorrow, I have about 28,000 bells now...almost another 5000 miles..and plenty of specimens for the museum tomorrow.


----------



## Elisa

Gave enough fish and bugs to Blathers
Upgraded my tools to better tools
Crafted the jumping stick
Planted some flowers
Earned a lot of miles


----------



## FlimsyAxe

- Paid off my moving fees
- Set up Blathers tent
- Picked off about 50% off total weeds
- Successfully ignored Frita


----------



## Mint

Paid off my 98,000 loan
Taken out by three Tarantula but managed to catch a fourth one by a fluke
Invited Vesta and Maddie to live on my island


----------



## honeyaura

Once I finally got the building color I want, I established the town, got drunk around the campfire with the villagers, and almost paid off my miles before falling asleep LOL. So close. But now I've paid it off, and will get my house tomorrow! Also donated 5 things so i could get Blathers today. About to craft the shovel and pole, as well as trade fruit with a friend!

...Once my Switch is charged again lol


----------



## Junalt

Paid off the tent and got the house
Put down Blathers tent
Got the pocket expansion & tool wheel 
100 successful fishing in a row achievement 
Got the advanced tool recipes via Nook Miles
Bought some pocket camp furniture 
Got pop hairstyles 

This game is so much fun, looking forward to day 2.


----------



## sleepydreepy

On day one I...


Put down Blathers tent
Paid off tent and upgraded to house
Earned a total of 10,000 nook miles
Bought the cool hair styles and found a bottle to craft a mirror (!)
Weeded all the weeds I was able to access
Harvested all fruit I was able to access
Talked to my two villagers


----------



## kirbbys

I broke all my rocks without harvesting everything I needed. 

I paid off everything, upgraded to a house, got Blather's tent lot set, got the 'better tools' and 'tool ring' upgrades, and I'll be continuing to fish, catch bugs, and pick fruit later today!


----------



## Triaged

I think I've accomplished as much as I can for the island of Pokán today!


Paid off my loan, new house tomorrow!
Blathers inbound, with a collection of critters placed around his future site for me to pick back up and donate...
Better tools, and the tool ring!
Starting now to work towards bigger inventory space, but it's a lotta miles away.


----------



## jenikinz

I picked allllll the weeds, planted some trees, visited another island and invited Tia to move in, shook all the trees multiple times, got Gulliver, donated enough to Blathers and waiting on the museum upgrade and currently just waiting on rocks to get iron because I used up all my nook miles upgrading my pockets and that tool ring and a few other things. I also paid off my tent and put 30K towards paying off my first house upgrade.  I work third shift so I was able to start playing right away and just grinded away all night lol


----------



## Garrett

Ooh, I did lots!

Placed Blathers' tent
Paid off moving fee
Ordered house
Got tool ring
Expanded inventory space
Went on two island excursions
Bumped into my boy Beau walking in nature and invited him to move in
Hoarded the fruit and flowers collected from the islands, patiently waiting for a shovel to plant everything


----------



## namiieco

- paid off my first loan with nook miles
- put down blathers tent 
- caught 100+ fish and found a lot of new species to save for museum
- stocked up on sticks and wood
- got the tool wheel
- got better tools (which i unfortunely cant use until tomorrow because i'm on day 1 haha)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what we did on Shione Island today!  
=^-^=

3/20 (Opening day!)
• Set up everyone's tents! 
• Did some SERIOUS weeding (402 weeds!)
• Spent about 30 minutes trying to come up with the island's name... (Why Shione? Well, I've been working on characters for a graphic novel I want to make, and three of my characters come from a region I named Shione, two of which were my favorite coming up with. That, and I'm really bad at picking names ': D ) 
• Celebrated moving in! 
• Gathered some shells! 
• Made some tools, furniture, and an umbrella.
• Caught some bugs and fish! 
• Planted lots of flowers! 
• Was stupid, and got stung by wasps...
• Set up a space for Blathers.
• Paid off my loan, and started house construction! (I picked a black roof) 
• Placed orders for furniture and clothes! 
• Ran around completing Nook Milage offers until I ran out of things to do today.

Hoping for more progress and fun tomorrow!


----------



## popstar

*20/03/2020*
today i made my island! _so far i've managed to..._

o   pop many balloons
o   pick all of the weeds in the area i can
o   catch 74 fish and 89 bugs so far! hoping to make it to 100 for each before the end of the day
o   planted some flowers, hoping to get some hybrids from them in the future
o   helped pashmina and peck place their tents! we're all living close together near the town hall for the time being
o   re-purposed some old boots i fished up into some new boots, i like them a lot! i think i'll wear them for a while
o   made my first design, it's nothing special but its a start!
o   bought the tool ring, an inventory upgrade, and all of the diys i could including the better tools upgrade!
o   faint from a tarantula! 
o   pay off my first loan using miles!! 

i thought i might have to time travel past the first day, but i'm having a lot of fun! i'm super excited to see blathers tomorrow and make multiple trips to see him with my pockets full of insects and fish for him haha  this game is amazing and i'm addicted to the miles program!


----------



## Licorice

I managed to get a hold of coconuts, bamboo, peaches, and I've saved 40,000 bells for my house upgrade. Also got the better tools. I've decided that I don't wan any outside help. I want to get everything on my own.


----------



## Garrett

Couldn't stop playing so also: 

Upgraded all tools from flimsy to better
Traded for all foreign fruit
Saved enough to pay off tomorrow's house payment


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Today I did everything I possibly could
- Welcomed Blathers into my island
- upgraded to a house and paid off my first bells payment so I'm expecting a bigger house tomorrow
- gave all the materials to Timmy and placed the Nook shop tent
- caught bugs and fish till my sturdy nets and rods broke 10 times over
- paid about 8,000 in nook miles to travel to the island 4 times
- invited Peaches and Puck to live on my island
- planted every single foreign fruit!


----------



## nintendofan85

I finally hosted some people, got the museum and Nook's Cranny on the way, and crafted some furniture.


----------



## Yuzu

I caught a tarantula in the first hour that I played (midnight release). It was all a blur. I'm still shook.


----------



## 5cm/s

last night:
started the game! did all the day 1 stuff like get blather's ready to move in, etc., but when tom nook asked me about converting from a tent to a house i said no thanks.

today: started the house construction, making money (almost ready to fully pay the loan back!), traded fruit with people so now i have all the fruits, hung out w my boyfriend in our towns to fish and trade stuff


----------



## Speeny

Well, I just gathered enough to open up the museum. Then I'll work on gathering supplies to build the Nookling Store, plus I have to gather materials in order to craft sturdier equipment. 

There's a lot more progression in day 2, so I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## JvdB01

Just finished 3 new lots, went to the new nooks cranny, and I'm patiently awaiting for the museum to be finished tomorrow! Oh, and got a table lamp from wisp


----------



## JackoCFC

Day two for me. Today I finished paying my house loan. I finally found out what Nook Miles Tickets were so I managed to get some coconuts and mango trees on my island  and got all the required materials for the shop.... Sweeeeet.


----------



## MissShema

After resetting for about an hour, I finally found my perfect paradise!

My starting villagers were Diva and Hamlet, I've never met them before!

I got my tent setup and helped finding a nice place for my new neighbors 

I've finished my first debt to Tom Nook! (sold my soul to him)

Blathers should arrive tomorrow and I can't wait to finally be able to go on flights and visit other islands!


----------



## tajikey

Just finished paying off my second debt. Time for a larger living room.


----------



## Jhine7

Caught 100 fish, 20 fish species. Caught 101 bugs, 7 bug species. Got Blathers coming tomorrow. Paid off program, got enough bells to pay off immediately tomorrow. Weeded everything. Tool wheel, expanded inventory, cool hair styles. Few Nook accessories.


----------



## Hesper

Built A Threatening and Ever-Growing Pile of Wildlife just outside Blathers' door for intimidation immediate donation as soon as the museum expands. Only 15 items at first is a weird design choice. 

Got everything for Nook's Cranny turned in, paid off my first house debt and went on to the next one, invited in 3 villagers from tours, got a bunch of fun DIYs like the honeycomb wall and the cute little tin-can succulent (!) from bottled messages on islands, helped Gulliver out, sent my first letter, unlocked the hair color options, visited/had a friend from college visit islands and swapped fruit... 

Made and spent so many Nook Miles with touring by now.


----------



## Riley9

"Yesterday" as in before 6am Animal Crossing time, I paid off my deserted island package and I set up blathers tent and my house. Today, I payed off my loan on my house and got the museum and Nook's Cranny coming tomorrow. I also got a new villager coming tomorrow.


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o

I began again the game today in the afternoon and TT to have the second day I've already experienced before ; now I'll stop me to change the date. So, for my first two days : farm, farm and farm. I unlocked the museum (coming soon, plenty of bugs and fishs are waiting next to the location), the Nook shop, paid my second loan, invited a bull villager from and mystery island (where I found soooo many hybrids and blue butteflies, I do not know the english name) and get a lot of Nook miles I've spent already.

Big day today, yes !


----------



## Mareets

I paid off my 98K loan, got the supplies for Timmy and Tommy and went thru so many tools !! im kinda annoyed w the whole tools that break thing :/ they're not even the flimsy ones anymore either ! i got the recipe for better tools too... 
Ooh and I invited Filbert and Sydney to my island


----------



## JvdB01

One new thing, I completed the 100 fish in a row without failure challenge! Finally I can fish without stressing about it!


----------



## fairyring

i woke up before 11 today because i wanted to see if my favorite music from new leaf was in new horizons (10am, and spoiler it's not :c) and hopped right in game! i got a LOT done. blathers' tent opened and i donated enough that tomorrow he's expanding! i also donated a bunch of wood so that timmy and tommy can build their shop and i'm almost done with the iron nuggets. i got the pole so i could jump across the river and cleared the weeds on the other side of the island. i figured out the thing about eating my fruit and moved some trees around to start my forest. i visited three islands and asked two villagers to move in. aaand i made a bunch of DIY stuff, changed my hairstyle, and earned lots of nook miles!


----------



## Cheybunny

Paid off my first loan (5k Nookmiles), farmed all the wood and fruit and seashells and fish and bugs I could 'til my invo got full, sold all the weeds in my island so far that I can get to (one portion out of three), used nookmiles to buy a flight ticket to another island but couldn't go yet because it's my first day, fainted 'cause a tarantula attacked me out of nowhere, and am building the museum !! also successfully caught a WASP !!!


----------



## GameFaceClive

- I paid off the 98k loan
- picked a spot for the Nook shop
- harvested bamboo on an island tour
- fished up an OARFISH on that same island tour


----------



## WanderingIsle

I've completed so many laps around my island that my character will have calves the size of lemon wedges!


----------



## mocha.

I’ve done so much but the main things are: 

- gathered the materials for nooks cranny
- invited nan to my island
- deweeded my whole island

I’m also waiting for the museum to open and I have a house now - close to paying off my first loan too!


----------



## Corndoggy

i caught 2 sharks


----------



## carackobama

damn y’all are so far ahead already!

I only started last night so I’ve paid off my 5k loan and taken out my 9k, now I’m working on collecting items for the museum so that can be built ASAP! I’m really enjoying playing at a slower pace tbh


----------



## poweradeex

Today I donated to Blathers so that the museum is set up tomorrow, I got some more miles, visited my friends' island, visited more deserted islands, I have almost gotten all the materials for Nooks Cranny - I just need more iron ore, I planted peaches taken from my friend's island.


----------



## xara

yesterday i crafted some tools, paid off my loan and donated 5 items to nook for the museum.

today i unlocked the shovel and vaulting pole (finally!!), donated 15 items to blathers, gathered supplies for nook’s cranny that’ll be ready tomorrow, went on 3 island tours and will probably go on another later, and purchased the pocket organization guide. i think that’s all i’ve done so far today aha


----------



## Prodigu

Yesterday I managed to get a bunch of things done, with the initial setup of donating 5 things for the tent museum, and paying off the first loan. I did some extra chores and got all of the weeds off of the island except for the part that you need the ladder for. I got to play with some friends yesterday and it was really fun, now i have all of the fruit except for peaches. 

I also ended up acquiring 250,000 bells just in the first day from playing lots, and gathering all of the materials required to make the Nook Cranny. In addition it was even raining on my island just on day 1 so at night I ended up catching tons of fish and bugs including the Tarantula, Sturgeon, Oarfish, and a Coelacanth 

Further things I did were obtain all of the initially available upgrades ranging from hair color, styles, inventory upgrade, and tool ring, as well as the design editor


----------



## Zen

finished up day 3 today. waiting for the museum to finish construction.

- got a BUNCH of species to donate. I made a wall
https://twitter.com/zenxacred/status/1241265783239372800?s=20

https://twitter.com/zenxacred/status/1241323278657961987?s=20

- paid off my 198k loan
- finished up the new neighbor houses
- made a bridge

- got all the fruits from traveling to friends places and outer islands
- made a little nook on the northwest beach for a heater and a wooden swing set
- met harvey

day 4 will start with meeting daisy mae and starting the descent back into the turnip market


----------



## DJStarstryker

My post yesterday got eaten by the TBT issues. I haven't played yet for Day 2, but Day 1 I:

- Moved in. Got Muffy and Bud as starting villagers.
- Paid off my 5k Nook Miles tent cost
- Put down Blathers' tent
- Caught a bunch of fish and bugs and put them outside of Blathers' tent plot to tell him to hurry up and come do his job


----------



## Krissi2197

Here's my progress for day 2, which was yesterday. Didn't have a chance to post due to the issues!!

- Got all of the items donated to Blathers to open a full museum!
- Have a ton of fish/bugs on standby for when he opens.
- Got enough bells to pay off my loan; tomorrow I'm getting my first home!
- Got enough Nook Miles to get the better tools kit.
- I found Wisp tonight!! He gave me an office desk for helping him out.
- Was able to collect all the starting fruit with the help of my friends!
- Found my first money rock!!
- And probably more I forgot to mention dfjkl


----------



## bittermeat

Just unlocked Island Designer app!


----------



## ThomasNLD

I set up spaces for 3 new villagers. Al (meh), Bianca (meh) and Fauna (yay!). I collected a lot, stored new fish and bugs in my storage for when the museum opens tomorrow.
After dinner I'll go earn the last 70k to pay off the rest of the 198k house debt. Hopefully after that I can build an upstairs, but I don't know the order.
Also Nooks opened which is cool.
I also placed the first bridge.
God, I love this game.


----------



## Chynna

Yesterday on day 1:
◘ Named my Islander Malayna
◘ After resetting several times, I finally found the map I wanted with cherries as the native fruit
◘ Found a spot to put my tent
◘ Collected 10 branches for the campfire
◘ Collected 6 cherries for Mr. Nook
◘ Named my Island Pianta Bay


Spoiler:  














◘ Placed camping cot in my tent and went to sleep
◘ Checked mail and received a Nintendo Switch and a Simple DIY workbench as presents from Nintendo
◘ Collected 10 branches to build a flimsy fishing rod and flimsy net
◘ Got a leaf umbrella recipe from Phoebe
◘ Tybalt gave me a tulip hat
◘ Placed Blathers tent
◘ Sold cherries to Timmy
◘ Collected the materials to build an axe
◘ Got 5000 miles and paid the moving fee so I could get a house​


----------



## Khaelis

So, I reset my island last night due to a time-travelling mishap putting me a bit too far ahead than intended, so let's do a recap of Day 1 and Day 2, then move onto today:

"Day 1:"
- Found my new island rather quickly, only 30 minutes of resetting. Starting villagers were Cherry and Jay! 
- Quickly found a fantastic spot for all three of our tents.
- Successfully became an errand boy for Tom Nook, and completed all his tasks. 
- Quickly fetched enough local creatures for Tom Nook to let me set up Blather's tent. 
- After about an hour and a half, casually got the first 5,000 Nook Miles to pay off the first loan. 
- Asked for a house. 
- Caught a bunch of local creatures for Blathers the following day. 
- Finished a few Nook Miles+ tasks for quick and easy Nook Miles.
- Sold off all the extra creatures I didn't need for the Museum. Lots of Bells.


"Day 2:"
- Received the vaulting pole and shovel recipe from Blathers, then promptly harassed him with many insects and fish to the point where he was forced into building a Museum to imprison them in.
- Played errand boy with Timmy, who wanted me to collect far too much material for his and his brother's shop. Eventually finished that chore. Placed the shop near Plaza. 
- Caught even more creatures for the Museum. Sold extras for even more Bells.
- Went to a few Nook Miles Tickets islands for gather materials, and catch creatures for Bells. Didn't come across any villagers I wanted to invite over to my island. 
- Completed a heck of a lot of Nook Miles+ tasks for far too many Nook Miles. 
- Paid off my 98,000 Bells loan. Asked for an upgrade. 


Day 3 (today): 
- Nook's Cranny opened up, Museum is prepping for construction for tomorrow's opening. 
- Tom Nook sent me on a grand adventure to build a bridge and furnish three plots for three villagers interested in moving to Agrestis. Eventually finished. Spork, Pompom and Cally are eventually going to move in! 
- Unlocked the Ladder tool due to Tom Nook's grand adventure he set me on. I can finally get to those darn fossils I saw yesterday! <_< 

That's pretty much it. Still going to be playing for today still. Currently raining so I'm going to try to catch a Ceolacanth.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what we did in Shione today! =^-^=

3/21 (it rained a lot today) 
• Met up with Blathers and handed over everything I caught yesterday, thus freeing up my pockets. 
• Rejoiced at discovering that Blathers is explaining about bus and fish again! I've missed this! 
• Sorted through my mail, and started to decorate my newly-built house! 
• Found Gulliver passed out on the beach and helped him out. Had to build a vaulting pole and shovel first, but they came in handy! 
• Donated enough critters that the museum will be ready tomorrow! (But now I have too many things, so I've been placing them just outside) 
• Stockpiled a LOT of resources! 
• Picked MORE weeds! (374)
• Shook a LOT of trees, and didn't get stung this time! 
• Caught at least 10 football fish and 3 oarfish! 
• Took me five hours, but I finally caught a coelacanth!!!
• Used the ticket Nook gave me to check out a new island! (...and THEN got stung by a wasp, because I was careless...) Brought home coconuts! 
• Went to the resources tent to cash in and increase my inventory. 
• Went home...and then caught a TARANTULA right outside my HOUSE (and I'm scared of spiders, so I nearly had a heart attack).


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 2:

Checked mail and received house warming gift from HHA and also received a gift from Mom
Blather's gave me the recipe to make vaulting pole and shovel
Visited other islands and got all the fruit and the recipe for a ladder
Planted peaches, oranges, apples, pears, and coconuts
Found log sofa recipe in a bottle on beach
Went on two mystery tours and found Twiggy and Rex and invited them to live on my Island
Found Gulliver on the beach and collected 5 communicator parts for him.
Collected all the materials needed to build a shop
Built better tools
Donated 15 items to Blathers so he can expand the museum.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Day 2 of Mahina:

- Blathers moved in his tent. Gave him the 15 donations he wanted so now I'm waiting for the museum to open. Once again, there's a huge pile of donations waiting for him.
- Got a vaulting pole and got to check out another chunk of my island.
- Gulliver washed up on my beach today and helped him out
- Started working toward finding materials to get a store. Did not finish collecting everything, but should be easy to finish up tomorrow.
- Went to some Mystery Tour islands. Did not find any villagers I wanted to invite, but they were still fun to explore.

Today was a lot more fun than yesterday since things opening up just made more to do.


----------



## Krissi2197

Day 3 of Runeterra!

- Did a few island tours, and recruited two new villagers! Alfonso the alligator, and Eunice the sheep!
- Was able to pay off my 98,000 bell loan!
- Caught (2!!) coelacanths!
- Got all the beginner fruits!
- Met Gulliver, and helped him get his stuff!
- Unlocked more hair styles!
- Helped Timmy and Tommy get the materials they needed for Nook's Cranny!
- Visited a few islands and had a few visitors to mine!

The Museum will be open for business tomorrow, as well as Nook's Cranny! Can't wait to see what tomorrow will bring. c: Hopefully my new villagers move in soon!


----------



## Midoriya

Day 3 of UA Academy!

- Cleaned my island of any debris.
- Planted different kinds of fruit trees so now I can have apples, oranges, cherries, peaches, pears, and coconuts.
- Finished donating 15 kinds of donations to Blathers so he can upgrade from his tent to a proper museum.
- Finished gathering the materials needed to build the shop, Nook’s Cranny, so that it can open tomorrow.
- Had friends over.
- Got the good tools recipes and made good, not-easily-breakable tools.
- Got a ladder from a friend to explore the top level of my island.
- Popped more balloons and decked out my house, also adding some trees and flowers around it.
- Now I’m just going to wake Gulliver up again and collect the parts he needs.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

Tea-Breeze Day 2:

Gulliver was on my island, so I helped him out.

Got my shovel and vaulting pole.

Rid my island of as many weeds as possible on Day 2. (They were so pretty, but once I got started, I had to finish.)

Laid some paths for my island. I will eventually restructure everything, but wanted some order for now. I repainted the plaid path to blue and yesterday I made a path with random squares and rectangles and saw that it would work for now as a residential path with the plaid as the commercial path.

Used Nook Miles to go to random islands and invited the first 2 villagers I saw (The second one seemed cute and I didn't know when more villagers would come. I have a couple that I really want, but I am not as picky on who is in my town.)

I planted and watered some flowers to hopefully get hybrids. I got coconuts too.

Played online with a friend for a few hours, got some of his fruit, then used any money made on his island to buy more of that fruit to sell for profit on my island. (like 50-60 pears sold with some kept for planting trees.)

I am half way to paying off my second loan. I bought the ACNH themed switch in game, which set me back a lot.

Got the Nook Shop set up for tomorrow.

The Museum is set up for Monday. I have a pile of fish and bugs and a fossil outside the museum gathering dust for Blathers.



If anyone knows how to get Static on the island, lemme know!


----------



## Allytria

Day 2 at Seaside:
I mainly worked on getting materials for the shop as well as donating species to Blathers so we can get a Museum up and running soon! Also finally got to visit some friends as my airport was opened. I’m liking the no time-travel playstyle way more I must say! I also visited a few mystery islands but still haven’t come across any dream villagers! Maybe tomorrow. ✌︎('ω'✌︎ )


----------



## FaerieRose

Citron Cay - Day 1(ish)


Rolled a new (better) island with a green airport, and Reneigh & Kid Cat for villagers. Still have pears, but I'll live.
Payed off my loan and bought a house.
Got the tool ring.


----------



## Flick

I finished gathering supplies for the shop and invited Bangle the tiger to my island!


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> So, I reset my island last night due to a time-travelling mishap putting me a bit too far ahead than intended, so let's do a recap of Day 1 and Day 2, then move onto today:
> 
> "Day 1:"
> - Found my new island rather quickly, only 30 minutes of resetting. Starting villagers were Cherry and Jay!
> - Quickly found a fantastic spot for all three of our tents.
> - Successfully became an errand boy for Tom Nook, and completed all his tasks.
> - Quickly fetched enough local creatures for Tom Nook to let me set up Blather's tent.
> - After about an hour and a half, casually got the first 5,000 Nook Miles to pay off the first loan.
> - Asked for a house.
> - Caught a bunch of local creatures for Blathers the following day.
> - Finished a few Nook Miles+ tasks for quick and easy Nook Miles.
> - Sold off all the extra creatures I didn't need for the Museum. Lots of Bells.
> 
> 
> "Day 2:"
> - Received the vaulting pole and shovel recipe from Blathers, then promptly harassed him with many insects and fish to the point where he was forced into building a Museum to imprison them in.
> - Played errand boy with Timmy, who wanted me to collect far too much material for his and his brother's shop. Eventually finished that chore. Placed the shop near Plaza.
> - Caught even more creatures for the Museum. Sold extras for even more Bells.
> - Went to a few Nook Miles Tickets islands for gather materials, and catch creatures for Bells. Didn't come across any villagers I wanted to invite over to my island.
> - Completed a heck of a lot of Nook Miles+ tasks for far too many Nook Miles.
> - Paid off my 98,000 Bells loan. Asked for an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Day 3 (today):
> - Nook's Cranny opened up, Museum is prepping for construction for tomorrow's opening.
> - Tom Nook sent me on a grand adventure to build a bridge and furnish three plots for three villagers interested in moving to Agrestis. Eventually finished. Spork, Pompom and Cally are eventually going to move in!
> - Unlocked the Ladder tool due to Tom Nook's grand adventure he set me on. I can finally get to those darn fossils I saw yesterday! <_<
> 
> That's pretty much it. Still going to be playing for today still. Currently raining so I'm going to try to catch a Ceolacanth.



Continuation of Day 3: 

- Caught a TON of rare fish! Caught a Sturgeon, Blue Marlin, Tuna, MANY Ceolacanth, a few Oarfish and a few new fish new to New Horizons!
- Paid off my 198,000 Bells home loan. Now have a 348,000 Bells home loan. Yay.
- Made an additional 100k Bells, planning on dropping them all on Turnips later today.


----------



## poweradeex

Paid off my home, visited other islands, caught some interesting bugs/fish including anchovy and the orchid mantis (super cool), upgraded my home, got Nooks Cranny materials finalised. Later going to catch some fish/bugs at night and see what happens.


----------



## tajikey

Khaelis said:


> Continuation of Day 3:
> 
> - Caught a TON of rare fish! Caught a Sturgeon, Blue Marlin, Tuna, MANY Ceolacanth, a few Oarfish and a few new fish new to New Horizons!
> - Paid off my 198,000 Bells home loan. Now have a 348,000 Bells home loan. Yay.
> - Made an additional 100k Bells, planning on dropping them all on Turnips later today.



How the heck are you catching all those big fish? I've caught a Coelacanth, but other than that, none of the other big ones.


----------



## Khaelis

tajikey said:


> How the heck are you catching all those big fish? I've caught a Coelacanth, but other than that, none of the other big ones.



Lots and lots of free time. Also abusing the heck out of fishing bait, lol. Found some of them on Nook Miles Islands.


----------



## claracampanelli

yesterday i went to a few islands to look for iron nuggets to build nook cranny and to look for cute villagers. found flurry, asked her to move in, but the two next islands had villagers i didn't want, so i figured i could try again tomorrow

well, i was wrong xD when i logged in today, nook asked me to place 3 house plots, one of them was furry's and the other two were RANDOM

so i got sprinkles! that i like, and tucker, that i particularly find a bit ugly lol. but well what can i do.

went to an island to get iron nuggets and there were no villagers.

i've been reading about islands with different fruit (all the islands i visited had my native fruit - pears - yes, i know, everybody hates them, but i kinda thought it would be funny to have them) or bamboos. and hybrids, and tarantulas. i wish i had the luck to get one of those.


----------



## Prodigu

Yesterday i managed to donate all 15 of the species blathers needs to make his museum q-q and ive managed to get even more bugs, fish, and fossils and theyre just all sitting outside of my home. I also paid the 98k home loand, and I also got nooks cranny setup for construction

I also managed to obtain all of the native fruit, bamboo included, and i also started to move a bunch of coconut trees to my island. At this point I actually only have 4 fish left to obtain before April which are; Tuna, Blue Marlin, Ranchu Goldfish, and a Char... which wont show up q-q. I also found out that i can plant money trees and got my first gold nugget. Gulliver also showed up on my beach too


----------



## Wickel

Today:

 Audie moved in
 The bridge and the museum finished building so I could finally donate everything I'd collected in the mean time. The museum is really gorgeous. 
 My two starter villagers exchanged their tents for proper houses and Plucky was working on the bench when I walked in, and gave me a recipe for a key-cabinet. It's very cute and I'll definitely place it in my house. 
 Mabel showed up on the plaza so I could finally purchase some more clothing. Though she didn't have great stuff for sale.
 Purchased some turnips from Daisy Mae. Her snot makes me physically ill but I'll try to get over it.
 Visited some people from TBT to exchange fruit so now I have them all and I have some new fruit trees growing.
 Fenced off Roald's little personal beach-yard and placed a coconut tree there. Still looking for some sporty furniture for him.


----------



## plantlover

- I made bridge, it's ready tomorrow! 
- I placed 3 house slots, but gathering resources are still work in progress.
- I got ladders!
- I met Daisy Mae. ;__;


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione today! 

3/22
• Checked my mail and put away the things I ordered. 
• Shook a lotta trees! 
• Gathered more materials! (And thus realized that Storage had a limit, which I somehow missed earlier) 
• Made stronger tools! Finally! 
• Took another trip, ran into...Al... (I swear, he's following me from New Leaf, I'm not happy). Acquired bamboo!
• Went on another trip, met Gayle the Gator! She'll be moving in tomorrow! (She's adorable! )
• I had to save up more miles, but went on a final trip to find the rest of the iron needed for Nook's Cranny. Ran into a koala named Ozzie. Managed to find the materials I needed! 
• Returned home, gave the Nooklings the iron, and then picked out a spot for the store!
• Tried my hand at the new design system. This'll take some getting used to. (Though, admittedly, the hoodie i made turned out kinda cute)


----------



## Miss Misty

Today:

Gathered materials to build the Nooklings' Store
Got a present from helping Gulliver yesterday
Went on a few tours and invited Wade to move to my island
Caught a few rare fish (Oarfish and Coelacanth)
Paid off my first house loan
Met Wisp and helped him for the first time
Bought the Pretty Good Tools recipes and started carrying upgraded tools
Found a few DIY recipes from messages in bottles


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

Day 3: Paid off my second loan, explored more islands, got a tarantula island, I made enough to pay off my loan tomorrow, and played with some friends. Also bought 100 turnips and unlocked photopia!


----------



## Prodigu

Today I managed to pay my home loan again, and placed the bridge as well as place the 3 new homes. I noticed that my villagers also upgraded their tents to houses today. 

Daisy Mae came around today and I bought 1760 turnips hoping to turn a huge profit in the coming days. I obtained a ton of flowers that look really nice, and my friend found this island with lots of hybrid flowers on it and gave me some. I also found a way to make tarantulas spawn at a higher frequency on the nook mile islands and am prepared to pay the full 348k loan tomorrow.

Some more news is that I only need 1 more fish; the char and a couple more bugs and the museum opens up tomorrow and i cant wait to unload stuff on blathers


----------



## deerteeth

I got just over a million bells in the bank today! 

I also purchased some turnips from Daisy Mae. It is my first time trying the stalk market so I hope it works out for me! I didn't buy very many this week so that I can get a hands on understanding of how it works before I buy a lot of them in one go. 

Lastly, I got the three plots built! I'm very excited for Skye to move in. I have never had her before and she's cute!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Day 3 on Mahina:

- Paid off my 98k home loan
- Picked a spot to build my first bridge and it's under construction
- Helped Nook pick out 3 villager plots and furnished them. I'll be getting Poppy, Victoria, and Broccolo at some point!
- Met Daisy Mae but didn't buy any turnips because she was charging 110
- Met Harvey and unlocked his island
- Met Wisp and helped him out
- And, of course, added even more things to the Blathers donation pile

I know this can't keep up, but geez, more and more keeps happening every day.


----------



## Prodigu

Today I managed to pay my home loan again, and placed the bridge as well as place the 3 new homes. I noticed that my villagers also upgraded their tents to houses today. 

Daisy Mae came around today and I bought 1760 turnips hoping to turn a huge profit in the coming days. I obtained a ton of flowers that look really nice, and my friend found this island with lots of hybrid flowers on it and gave me some. I also found a way to make tarantulas spawn at a higher frequency on the nook mile islands and am prepared to pay the full 348k loan tomorrow.

Some more news is that I only need 1 more fish; the char and a couple more bugs and the museum opens up tomorrow and i cant wait to unload stuff on blathers


----------



## Khaelis

Day 4:

I kinda reset. Again. Third time's the charm! Basically redid everything I previously posted, but I haven't paid off any home loans just yet. I also lost a fair bit of museum progress, but that will catch up in due time. I'm all caught up, though! 

I didn't really do a ton today. Mostly just did Nook Miles tasks, went around weeding a ton, fished, caught bugs, went on a few tours, etc. Also got a few flowers set up for hybrids. Also got an orange pansy randomly from the higher tier cliff area!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 3~ 3/22/20:

Checked mail. I received a letter from Daisy Mae, Got a high end stereo as a present from HHA, and a Katana as a gift from Gulliver for helping him
Bought some turnips from Daisy Mae
Got bridge construction kit from Tom Nook
Collected materials needed to build a bridge
Saw Mabel when I went into Nook Cranny as she was speaking to Timmy and Tommy. She said that she will stop by sometimes to sell goods on the island.
Placed bridge and received 3 housing plots from Tom Nook
Place all 3 house plots and crafted the interior/exterior furniture needed for them to be built
While collecting Materials, I ran into Wisp for the first time


Spoiler:


----------



## Midoriya

Day 4 of UA Academy!

- Cleaned up my island some more.
- Nook’s Cranny opened and the starter villagers got houses.
- The upgraded museum is under construction.
- Built a bridge across a river.
- Gathered all of the materials to craft the prep furniture for my three new villager homes so they can move in tomorrow.
- Used the fence pieces to create a garden around my house and continued decorating my house.
- Popped two yellow balloons, one with 30,000 bells and another with 5,000 bells.
- Paid off my 98,000 bell home loan.
- Found Wisp, retrieved the spirits, and received a wallpaper in return.
- Visited Harv’s Island.
- Had some friends over.


----------



## Becca617

- Bought around 140 turnips from Daisy Mae
- Unlocked customization for furniture, used that feature with some furniture in my house 
- Unlocked some new DIY recipes from messages in a bottle, villagers, and balloons
- Met Rodeo who moved into my town today, Apple will move in next tomorrow
- Acquired bamboo and bamboo shoots from a Nook Miles ticket to an island
- Planted some more non-native fruit trees
- Unlocked the museum today, could finally donate all the stuff sitting in my storage to Blathers
- Fished a lot at my island and made some bells. Needing better ways to make bells tho


----------



## kirbbys

Day 3 [sorry day 2!]

- set up the homes for the villagers i invited yesterday
- traveled to the bamboo island again [forgot to dig out the stalks themselves...again.]
- traveled to tarantula island again and left behind most of my tools to take home 185K bells' worth of arachnids!
- met Wisp and helped mend their spirit :-] I got a dartboard in return...smh
- paid off my 168k [?] loan and am around 110k away from being able to pay off my 398k [?] loan tomorrow. Still keeping tight to old traditions and not upgrading until I have enough money in the bank
- achieved Cast Master with 100 straight successful fishes!
- planted a boatload of flowers today [had no idea lillies and hyacinths existed so that was fun]
- island-hopped with a friend and my younger sister :-]
- made some new PRO designs based off a celeb whose fashion I adore ... I will be busy this week.

Not bad for my first AC weekend!


----------



## carackobama

Day 3:

-  my home was finally ready so rearranged a little 
- got asked by the Nooks to gather materials for Nook’s Cranny so completed that
- placed Nook’s Cranny 
- found Cookie on an island tour and invited her
- started planting a few trees around my island and doing a bit of light landscaping 
- did a few more tours and finally got some pink tulips to bring back to my island 
- completed a bunch of Nook Miles tasks
- paid off my first house loan to Tom Nook so my house will be upgraded! working on paying off the 198k loan now


----------



## zujika

Decently proud with the progress I made today. 
 At first I was a little bummed, because I regretted where I put the 3 future houses, 
but I'm starting to become more okay with their locations.

-Completed furnishing all 3 housing plots
-Helped Wisp, was rewarded with ugly wallpaper
-Museum opened, donated some
-Nooks opened, but was closed before i could peak inside
-Went on a tour because i needed that oar
-Shot down multiple balloons (got cute outfits!!)

I'm literally in love with this game so far!!  It's everything i hoped it would be!


----------



## Enny156

It finally rained for more than a few minutes so I manage to catch a coelacanth this morning :3 I also caught a blue marlin and an oarfish. Fauna moved in too. A great start to the day! 

Now I have to get through my work day before I can play some more..


----------



## Miss Misty

Fished up some new pond fish - Koi and Ranchu Goldfish
Celebrated the opening of Nook's Cranny and the Museum
Helped Wisp again (for the second day in a row)
Found a few bamboo islands
Placed the bridge construction kit - not where I wanted it but close enough, and it opens the part of the island I wanted to place houses anyway


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 4~ 3/23/20

Sold turnips at someones island
Found 5 spirits for Wisp
Got Mountain Standee recipe from bottle on beach
Received simple wood fence from Tom Nook


Spoiler:  












Ran into Harvey for first time. He told me about his island so after I finished speaking with him, I visited it.


Spoiler:  











Went on a mystery tour and finally found some bamboo for my island


----------



## fairyring

i love this thread so much <3

today was day four for me! after my busy day of preparing house plots yesterday, i was really excited to see who would move in first. it turned out to be stitches, who i invited from one of my island visits. i was so happy to see him! my bridge also got finished today and we had a little ceremony for it.

i also worked a lot on my house and also the forest i'm developing on my island. i love the inside and outside of my house now!

edit: i almost forgot i also custom designed a dress i absolutely love today! *~*


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened in Shione today!

3/23
• The museum and store were finished today! I dropped off all of Blathers' new additions, and then checked on the Nooklings. Ran into Mable!
• Checked on Plucky and Kevin, they have houses now. 
• Gathered materials and started new DIY projects! 
• Planted more flowers, caught an orchid mantis! 
• Found my first gold nugget! 
• Plucky hunted me down to teach me Reactions. 
• Made lots of today's Hot Item to get bells...but since it was a campfire, I didn't get very much...
• Went to go see Nook, began working on building a bridge! I placed this first one on the western side of the island. 
• Took a detour and went to another island, ran into Maddie the Dog (and subsequently invited her to Shione). Took another trip and met Rex the Lion, he seemed like a chill dude. Hopefully now, this means I know who my next three neighbors are! 
• Returned home, and went to set up the three housing kits! I didn't realize they would need such extensive crafting, but it'll be no problem! (And yep, I know who my neighbors will be! Whoo!)
• After I finished up, I ran into Celeste! (Yay!) Apparently, there's gonna be a meteor shower! She told me to make a wish when I see a shooting star, but I don't know what to wish for ': D I ended up making a lot of them! 
• Finally saved up 100,000 bells! Whoo!
• Finished weeding on Shione! (502 weeds! Over 1000 total, that's a lotta weeds...)
• Actually checked out the museum (OHMYGAWD it's GORGEOUS!!!)
• Paid off some of my loan, then went home to sleep
• (Afterhours) I'm gonna work on some pro designs! Hopefully, they'll turn out alright!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mahina Day 4:

- WOOHOO! I finally got to give Blathers everything from the giant donation pile!
- Poppy moved in today. She's such a cutie.
- Tom Nook gave me the ability to customize furniture. While I love Cyrus, this is better. There's more options, it happens instantly, and you can preview it. LOVE THIS!
- My bridge opened up today! No sign of any ability to make more yet. Will have to wait I guess.
- Saharah showed up. She works differently than she did in NL. It's interesting.


----------



## meo

- Able's opened up
- Zucker's plot is there, will be moved in tomorrow
- Made Octavian a DIY project for his 1st campsite visit (2 more to go)
- Put down two other character houses in their preferred spots for future theme homes. Going to hold off on placing the 4th till progressed more (doubt I'll extend over 4 house themes as that seems perfect to me)
- Did the usual (water flowers, plant things, hit rocks, get wood, chat up the villagers, etc)
- Scattered some more DIY projects around my town to help with my rating
- Caught a spider to add to the museum
- Made about 350k in fishing/bugs/fruit. So tomorrow I can pay off my loan and upgrade again, can't upgrade tonight because 50k was sold to the after hours Nook's Cranny box. So I'll get it tomorrow.. :3


----------



## Midoriya

Day 5 of UA Academy!

- The bridge and museum both opened up and ceremonies were held for them.
- My house was expanded and now I have a 198,000 bell loan to work towards paying off (I’m more concerned with making my island look nice right now than upgrading my house a ton).
- Broccolo moved in and I talked to him.  Felicity and Fauna are still on their way.
- I cleaned the island of debris again.
- Did the customization workshop with Nook, and he told me there’s nothing else to teach me right now.
- Made fences all around the island, specifically around the buildings.
- Made eight different road custom designs and placed them on the ground around the island.
- Finally caught a tarantula and donated it to the museum (lel).
- Having some friends over.

There’s probably more, but at this moment it escapes my mind.


----------



## thelonewanderer

Enny156 said:


> It finally rained for more than a few minutes so I manage to catch a coelacanth this morning :3 I also caught a blue marlin and an oarfish. Fauna moved in too. A great start to the day!
> 
> Now I have to get through my work day before I can play some more..



I caught the Coelacanth on my first mystery island and it didn't even rain at all.  How rare is that?


----------



## xara

- welcomed piper to the island 
- collected my daily nook miles
- celebrated the completion of the museum and first bridge 
- did some fishing and bug catching 
- paid off my loan
- did a few island tours


----------



## Khaelis

Day 5:

- Found a Tarantula island tour, and made a hefty 224,000 Bells from it. 
- Caught many fish that will be leaving at the end of March, lots of progress on other fish as well. Missing Sturgeon and Saddled Birchir still.


----------



## carackobama

yesterday was a really busy day for me on Stardust!

- visited and had the opening ceremony for Nook’s Cranny
- bought a few items for my home (as well as some gifts for friends) and set them out there
- got asked by Tom Nook to find a bridge placement and set that up on the left side of town near the mouth of the river 
- Tom Nook then asked me to place villager housing plots, so placed them near the other houses in town (though these will all be moved around at some point)
- material hunted and crafted the items needed for the villager move-ins, including an island trip
- found out that besides Cookie Lolly and Sherb will be moving to my island! Lolly is a dreamie who I’ve never had so I feel so lucky <3
- finally visited my museum and donated some of the bugs, fossils and fish I’ve collected to Blathers
- did a few more Nook Miles tasks to afford a ticket to a mystery tour to harvest more flowers 
- did some late-night gardening around the island before turning it for bed


----------



## Wickel

Yesterday:
- Audie gave me my first villager request, I had to catch her a river fish.
- Wade moved in.
- I went to a mystery island filled with peach trees so I took about 60 peaches home and sold them for good money. My first special island.
- Decorated a bit of my garden and Roald's garden.
- Planted some fruit trees to get the Nook Miles.
- I met Wisp during the evening and I got him his soul back, he gave me a little plant. 

Today (so far):
- My first hybrid! An orange rose showed up next to my other roses.
- Caroline moved in.
- Gulliver washed up on the shore.
- Nook announced that tomorrow the Residential Service Center will be closed for renovation! Super happy I'll have the normal building in two days.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mahina Day 5:
- Victoria moved in
- Mabel set up shop to sell clothes outside of Resident Services today
- Paid off my loan again and will be getting a room in the back tomorrow

That's really been it other than the usual catching more fish and bugs for the museum. It's been a quieter day compared to previous ones.


----------



## niko2

Sold my turnips (made a 44k profit), decorated my back room as a pretty cozy bedroom, experimented with customising items, welcomed Annabelle to the island, visited another player island and bought some cool rugs from Saharah


----------



## Miss Misty

Didn't really do as much today.


Celebrated the bridge being built
Built a housing plot that will be going to *Wade*
Found and helped Wisp again (third day in a row now)
Was able to buy pansies from the Nooklings; I had previously not had access to pansies yet
Had an orange cosmos grow from my red and yellow ones


----------



## xara

• welcomed prince to the island 
• started trying to breed some hybrid tulips 
• got rid of all the weeds 
• customized some items 
• did 2 island tours and found nothing new lmao


----------



## Krissi2197

- Welcomed Eunice to the island.
- Paid off another loan; getting a third room installed tomorrow!
- Island tours... Found a bamboo island and two islands with non-native fruit on them!
- Cleared out an area in my town for an orchard of fruit trees. May make it temporary, may not.

Just a bunch of misc stuff today!!


----------



## GreenLeaf

- celebrated Skye's birthday
- welcomed Joey 
- got the news the resident service tent will be closed tomorrow for the permanent building construction
- donated 3 insects 2 fishes and a bunch of fossils to the museum 
- paid off my loan for 2nd upgrade
- donated a random furniture piece to one of my villagers (she never asked just the option appeared 1st time I see this) 
- got wisp for the third time


----------



## Maiana

> Resident Services was upgrading today, so I couldn't go there.
> I visited some islands with leftover nook miles tickets!
> Planted some trees and built some fences.
> Decorated my bathroom!
> Caught a tarantula .w.
> Found Celeste and got the Star Wand recipe + shot a balloon down with the bamboo wand recipe!


----------



## claracampanelli

- i did my daily routine: shook all the trees, got iron ores from rocks, got some wood, watered my flowers (got 2 hybrids today! pink cosmos :3)
- paid my loan that was 350k now i have one that's almost 600k lol
- went to 2 islands that were generic (had my fruit and my flowers) but was able to catch some good fish > that i'm gonna sell tomorrow

not much happened but it was a good day.


----------



## Imbri

I toured a couple of islands and invited Flora and Filbert (I already have Lolly standing by) to be residents. I also found pink, blue, and orange hyacinths on the island with Flora.

I barely escaped with my life from a rabid tarantula that chased me across my island and over the bridge to the plaza. I lost it, waited a bit, and went back to the bridge. It was waiting for me and chased again! I got into the museum just before chomp time. No wonder Blathers doesn't like them.

Visited with Cherry and Snake.

Had ceremonies for the museum and Nook's Cranny.

Bought a skort from Mabel on the plaza.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Just a update for today, but it's pretty big IMO. I caught a stringfish! That means I now have everything in my Critterpedia that goes away at the end of March. That's a relief!

I also finally found a bamboo island. I dug up all of the shoots that were there and planted them on my island. I'm excited that I'll soon have more resources generating on my island!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 5~ 3/24/20

Bought new clothes at friends island
While trying to catch coelcanth, I caught a football fish instead


Spoiler:  












Sold fish to try to earn enough bells to pay loan
Rex moved in
Found Gulliver on beach and helped him out by getting 5 communicator parts
Checked mail. Received a DAL tee from dodo airlines
Caught an oar fish for museum


Spoiler:  











Finally got enough bells to pay off current house loan
Had Tom Nook expand my house


----------



## Dim

Finish building homes for my three new neighbors. Hope to get someone good!


----------



## Hesper

Invited Butch to move in, had Apollo show up at random and Bones as an island choice: I like them both even though I haven't talked to Apollo much yet! Have now caught everything for March but the golden trout and the fly/ant. Have been mugged by tarantulas repeatedly, very weary of it. A friend gave me some mums, so I don't have only terrible flowers anymore!


----------



## Speeny

Not too much. Resident Services will upgrading to a building tomorrow which is great. I’ll finally be able to move stuff around that I couldn’t before I got the vaulting pole. 

I’ve basically just been visiting islands, donating bugs and fish, completing Nook Miles+ when I can...yeah. Haven’t ran into an islander though on the mystery tours since my 5th resident moved in. Annoying but at least I can stock up on Iron Nuggets.


----------



## Sansy

Lots of the fruit trees that I'd planted of non-native fruit finally sprouted! I had some cherries and peaches to sell to Timmy and Tommy! I started to lay out my orchard in the north part of the island by moving some of those trees there. I got a DIY recipes for brick fencing and some nice looking wooden fences, a little different from the ones Nook gave me originally. I think I'll use the wooden fencing for the orchard and the brick fencing around my house.

Mabel popped up for a second time near Resident Services and I was able to get some cute new clothes. Invited my IRL sibling over to grab some new clothes from her and also gave them some cherries for their town. I also went to their town to pick up some rose seeds and make some wishes on the stars!

I hit up a couple of mystery islands and brought back bugs, fish, and a mixture of my native fruit and non-native fruit to sell. First time I'd seen anything other than pears on the mystery islands! I found an island filled with peaches! I was able to donate 3 new fossils to Blathers along with another fish. I still have to make sure I catch a sturgeon and stringfish before the end of the month!

Tomorrow, my Resident Services will be upgrading and I'm super excited about it.


----------



## tolisamarie

-Caught a Stringfish - Yeah!!!!
-Made a QR code of my dog's photo to use as my town flag.
-Lined the "street" leading to my villagers' houses with tree saplings.
-Got a free item voucher at Able's by successfully completing Label's clothing challenge
-Bought Tiara hair in all three colors (silver, gold, and rose gold).


----------



## Midoriya

Day 6 of UA Academy!

- Cleaned the island of debris.
- The orange, pear, and cherry trees that were planted became fully grown, so I shook them and planted more around the island.
- Received a pair of red hightop shoes from a friend.
- Felicity moved in and I talked to her.
- Bought a wallpaper from Sahara.
- Celeste visited my island and I had a lot of people over so they could get the star wand DIY recipe.
- Almost completely paid off my 198,000 bell home loan.


----------



## th8827

I paid off the 500,000 loan today, just in time for the Island Services tent to shut down for remodeling. Everything paid every day so far!

I caught a Stringfish, Coelacanth and Blue Marlin for the Museum.

I found an island with Blue and Orange Pansies, so I took a whole bunch home. I also found an Island with Peach Trees, which is not my native fruit.

I found Wisp, and he gave me an "expensive" flooring, which was very inexpensive.


----------



## Hilbunny

Dotty moved in, I found bamboo, put bells in the bank, and I found a ton of new pond/cliff fish.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione today! (Technically yesterday for my time zone, I'm posting late)

3/24
• Rex moved in today! On my way to check on him, Plucky tracked me down to hand me a stone tablet. 
• Harvey appeared today! He invited me to check out his island (which I will, once I get some things done first) 
• Kevin showed me how to make a honeycomb wall. 
• Gathered star fragments from the beach, and discovered Gulliver was back already! I helped him out while looking for clams to use as fish bait. 
• Checked on Nook and took part in his DIY workshop. Suddenly, decorating just got more entertaining!
• Customized my furniture at home (_"I see a red door and I want to paint it black..._")
• Gathered more materials, and sold the excess to make bank.
• Finally got around to visiting Harvey. Pictures aren't really my thing, but maybe I'll give it a whirl sometime (could be useful for showing off custom designs) 
• Gathered up more clams for fish food. (It ended up being at least 90 bags total) 
• Went on a few trips for materials and to hunt down critters I don't have yet. (Caught a tuna and a stringfish!)
• Caught another coelacanth?! (It wasn't even raining! )
• Ended up staying awake half the night catching fish for bells ': D. (Still can't find a saddle bichir, barreleye, or blue marlin...)


----------



## Bubblebeam

After 4 days of restraint, I finally caved and TT'd a day ahead so as to finally move on from that sanity destroying starter music. When I worked out it would be another 2 days in waiting I just about went mad lol. They reaaaally gotta change that.


----------



## poweradeex

Finished my incoming villagers' homes, got more nook miles, got a bunch of materials from deserted islands, got a white chocolate wallpaper from Saharah


----------



## carackobama

- spent a lot of time scanning QR codes to decorate the interior of my house
- visited Resident Services and took the customisation workshop
- customised my future mostly to pink wood/pastel block 
- visited Photopia for the first time and scanned in Tangy there
- has a few friends over to visit my town for the first time
- sent those friends thank you letters and gifts
- held the bridge opening ceremony
- went on an island tour to fish and gather supplies
- caught my first string fish
- met Wisp for the first time and got a basketball hoop for finding his missing spirit pieces


----------



## maple22

Yesterday:
- I paid off my loan to get another room in my house
- Audie moved in
- It rained and I caught some pretty good fish (my second coelacanth, my first tuna, and my third oarfish)


----------



## crwn

Today, I re-arranged my fruit orchard a bit to be more uniform, and soon I'll be fencing it in. Tidied up my flower gardens for crossbreeding, and sent out gifts to a few friends. I also finally caught the Stringfish! That just leaves the Sturgeon, who eludes me...


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Shook all the trees.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Helped Wisp find his spirits.
- Fished all into the night. Found most of the cliff fish I needed, so I will try for sturgeon today.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## GreenLeaf

-Sahara visited my island for the first time
-meteor shower night 
-caught a marlin!! ( now I need just a tuna!)


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Wade to town
Bought a few rugs and a mystery wallpaper from Saharah
Built a housing plot for *Peaches*
Built a housing plot for *Bubbles*
Paid off my housing loan and am now awaiting my second room tomorrow
Caught a Golden Trout. I'm still looking for the elusive Stringfish and Sturgeon...
Got a few cute new DIY recipes that I like


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't really do a ton today, since Resident Services was closed today. Basically just went around my island chopping trees for their wood, and visited a few players to raid their Nook's Cranny for flower seeds and fruit I didn't have.


----------



## mystery

Grew three orange pansies and went to various kind peoples islands to obtain the missing flowers and fruit I need all in all a productive day.


----------



## Dim

Nox said:


> Finish building homes for my three new neighbors. Hope to get someone good!


Nevermind... got freaking Barold


----------



## Midoriya

Day 7 of UA Academy!

- Cleaned the island of debris.
- The coconut palm trees and different kinds of fruit trees finished growing, so I planted more.
- Fauna moved in and I talked to her.
- Because I have five villagers now (Hazel, Boots, Broccolo, Felicity, and Fauna) the main hall is being built I think.
- Received a Pro Custom Design from a friend for Deku’s Hero Costume, and green pants from another friend to complete my Deku appearance from My Hero Academia.
- Finished paying off my 198,000 bell home loan and got started on my 398,000 bell home loan.
- Added more roads and fences.
- Popped some balloons for items and bells.
- Had some friends over.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Day 6 of Mahina:

- Broccolo moved in
- Nook said that Resident Services is getting upgraded! Hurray! But that means it'll be closed all day tomorrow. Boo...
- Found Wisp again
- Husband managed to wish on a random shooting star. I tried to boot up my character after he did, but no luck on the shooting stars. The weather changed though and got windy and a bit cloudy. Oh well, I'll try again another night.


----------



## dorohedoros

Today, the Residence Service building is being built!
I also opened my shop here on the forum and gained nearly 300k!! That's definitely going to my next payment to Nook.
I also donated a bunch of new stuff.


----------



## Noctis

plucled weed from TTing (they're so pretty I don't understand why tom nook is like pluck all the weed!!!)
planted another money tree as everyday
went villager hunting on 3 islands
zucker moved him (1 dreamie down many more to go)
paid my house loan 
also paid for a natural stairs (0 contribution from my villagers)
dug up fossils
did some nook+ stuff


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got the ladder and vaulting pole today, got a bunch of flowers and lined them up to cross breed them, and I got my three new villagers today! They are Filbert, Piper, and Merengue, so I feel like I got super lucky there. 

I also donated 15 items to Blathers and got all the necessities for Nooks Shop so that and the museum should be open tomorrow. Also also I got a ton of bells, I'm really close to paying off my second house loan


----------



## Loubelle

I was able to catch a goldfish, pop-eyed goldfish, ranchu goldfish, blue marlin, and tuna and donate them to my museum  I'm having trouble getting a Sturgeon and a golden trout though ;n;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I also finished my first 3 villagers houses, so they should be moving in the next few days


----------



## rezberri

i paid off my house debt, and tomorrow i'll get a resident services upgrade. i plan on reorganizing my fruit tree orchards and my pine trees, and id like to plant new trees and bamboo as well.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/25
• Maddie moved in today! After riffling through my mail, I went to check up on her, since she was right next door. 
• The orange trees finished growing today; I took the fruit and planted some more. 
• I went to check up on the others; Kevin was crafting, Plucky was running around like an airplane, and Rex was just happy to see me (he gave me a present as thanks for checking on him yesterday).
• Bought a skull print floor, it looks good XD
• It turned out...Rex's present...was a friggin' GRAVESTONE. Should I be concerned...?
• Gathered materials and made some munnies.
• Paid off my first house loan! Whoo hoo! (I now also have at least 300k in my savings, I'm doing pretty good) 
• Went to an island, found more oranges!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 6~ 3/25/20

Tom Nook said residential services will be closed tomorrow because it is upgrading to a building
Welcomed Coco to the island as she moved in today
Rex gave me a beekeeper's hive as a gift
Caught a sturgeon for Museum


Spoiler:  












Visited Mabel as she was in the plaza with a cart of items that she was selling, and I bought some new clothes from her


----------



## carackobama

- visited Mabel as she had a little cart set up near Resident Services and bought some items from her
- sold some items I didn’t sell the previous night to Nook’s Cranny
- visited my new neighbour Sherb (I love him <3)
- did some more decorating inside my home
- did some landscaping around town 
- planted some coconut trees on the beaches that still needed them
- did a mystery tour to get more flowers for my town
- had another friend over
- completed a few Nook Miles tasks to pay for another ticket for tomorrow


----------



## xara

yesterday i: 

• did my daily grind of collecting materials, talking to villagers and digging up fossils 
• had my 3rd move-in show up 
• unlocked the resident services upgrade which’ll be under construction today 

and i think that’s it? was a fairly slow day lol


----------



## Dim

Dotty moved into my island today!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 7~ 3/26/20

Resident Services is closed due to construction
Visited Nook Cranny and bought everything new
Dug up all fossils
Talked to all my villagers
Sold the tarantulas I got from mystery tour
Donated anything new to museum
Built, customized, and placed some furniture in my house


Spoiler:  











Found boomerang recipe in bottle on beach
Visited someones island that had Sahara visiting and bought mystery wall and floor


----------



## Beehaw

I crafted a bunch of extra fishing poles and nets and placed them around the island so if I end up on a fishing/ bug hunting spree when one breaks, hopefully there will be one nearby.

Worked on my orchard a bit, I have things super close right now, so I might need to spread them out later. But then again there's only so much space on the island...


Also cleaned up my random junk. Outside NC I tend to put down a bunch of seashells, fruits, hot items, and weeds; that way I can easily do the Nook miles+ achievements whenever they pop up. Now I have a couple of tables set up and it looks much nicer! I'll probably do the same for the crafting items around the workbench near the plaza.


----------



## tinysaiph

- Landscaping near my heart pond
- Moving/replanting and planting different fruit trees for my orchard
- DIY'ed some furniture for my house and rearranged all the furniture
- It rained so I fished for coelacanth and some other fish
- Completed a ton of Nook Miles+ initiatives 
- Bought tickets for my friend
- Visited a few islands to shop around
- Purchased some hybrids
- Landscaped some more


----------



## Kristenn

I worked on my house and I'm really happy with it so far


----------



## SoraDeathEater

- Fixed up my little park
- Planted saplings 
- Landscaped a bit to make everything more even
- Cleaned up the weeds
- Dug up fossils
(Officially not TT anymore )


----------



## thisisausername

Today was a slow day, there wasn't much for me to do. The museum finally opened so I donated my stuff to Blathers, and then I did a customization workshop with Tom Nook! I also visited Photopia for the first time.

im planning on going on again at night to see if I can finally catch a tarantula


----------



## HappyTails

Well I caught this 







Which shows up all day. I thought they only showed up after 4pm. Learnt something new!


----------



## DinoTown

Today I got the update from Nook that construction of the town hall begins tomorrow, and also paid of my 198k home loan. Yay!


----------



## Hesper

I caught my golden trout! That's all fish currently available! I only have the ant and fly left, and that has to wait til Sunday when I can snag some turnips--wish I had this last week, my price today was 135 bells and I'm furious.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grinding of fossil hunting, watering flowers, plucking weeds, etc
• caught the ranchu goldfish and donated it
• bought all the items at nook’s cranny 
• gave some furniture to my villagers 
• got a cute clover dress from a balloon and am now wearing it
• did some fishing and bug catching for bells


----------



## Imbri

I welcomed Filbert to Deilf Isle, then let him unpack.

Learned customization from Nook.

Met Harvey, Saharah, and Celeste.

General chores around the island.

Placed the street lamp Cherry gave me. I also got a springy ride-on from Snake, but I don't know where I want that yet.

Listened to an impromptu concert by Cherry and Snake - they were on the plaza singing.


----------



## piske

Fauna moved-in, Mable finally showed-up and i bought one of everything lol, my black and pink hybrid roses bloomed, my resident services is going to be closed/upgraded tomorrow. otherwise low-key, every day type of stuff, like new fossils, i finally caught a wasp after being stung/fainting twice ;w; and traveling to my first bamboo island!


----------



## kindakooky

My fifth villager, Doc, moved in today.
Tom Nook announced that Resident Services will be closed tomorrow because it is upgrading to a building, yay!
Paid off my £198k house loan. 
Mabel appeared outside Resident Services for the first time today and I bought 2 items from her.
Had shooting stars in the sky this evening and made a wish on quite a few. 
Found a beautiful stone path QR code and laid it down as a little path leading up to my front door.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Day 7 on Mahina:

- Resident Services was closed for renovation and no special NPCs visited today.
- I CAUGHT A GOLDEN TROUT! It took me nearly 50 fish bait tonight. I immediately donated it to Blathers. The only March-Northern Hemisphere things I need now are Coelacanth, Ant, and Peacock Butterfly. I don't know if those things will actually happen before the end of the month (I know the ant won't), but I'll try.
- Set up a hybrid breeding area to try to get hybrid lillies (my native).
- All of the villagers were telling me that there's going to be shooting stars tonight, so I'll probably turn the game back on for a while soon.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Day was 6th day on Venus!
* res service was closed for upgrading
* caught a LOT of fish for the museum, including tuna, football fish, blue marlin, and string fish
* grinded for a little bit of extra bells
* found my first wisp!


----------



## Cottonball

I finished the 100 in a row fish catching mile!!


----------



## alv4

Nothing extraordinary today:
Pick up fruit and stones.
Catched some insects and fishes... and that's it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cottonball said:


> I finished the 100 in a row fish catching mile!!



wow
I find that very hard. I always fail. The most in a row that I did was 12


----------



## GreenLeaf

-picked all strar fragments from last night  this time no special fragments just regular
-Laballe was here for the second time
-started campsite construction
-finally caught a tuna but also ... a coelacanth!! (this was my first rainy day ever and first sea fish was it! O_O) 
-katt proposed a scavenger hunt found  a rattan table lamp (first time see this "game" it was kinda cute)

edit it is Mabel? in my game they have different names so I get confused pretty often ^^''


----------



## Miss Misty

Had my first Mabel visit and bought something from her
Welcomed Peaches to town
Completed the customization tutorial
Customized my shell bed to be pearlescent
Did some flower arranging to try for hybrids
Visited Harv's Island for the first time
Met Celeste for the first time and wished on a star


----------



## ThomasNLD

I did a lot!

- Paid off the 750k for the house.
- Saved 900k in tarantula hunting.
- Earned back up to 5k nook miles. 
- Put together the hybrid flowers to let them do their thing. 
- Build the campsite.
- Placed a new bridge and paid for it (will be done in about an hour, just like the campsite).


----------



## Midoriya

Day 8 of UA Academy!

- Cleaned the island of debris.
- The main tent is under construction currently since I have five villagers.
- Gathered more bells to help pay off my 398,000 bell home loan.
- Popped some balloons for items.
- Sent a gift to a friend using the mail service.
- Found Wisp a third time and gathered all the spirit pieces.  Received a wallpaper from him.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

- Drago moved in, which kind of surprised me because I invited Flora and Bea way before him
- I finally got to meet Sahara!
- Got a second room in my house
- Finally got all the fruits thanks to trading with someone on here
- I organized my house and added a few new things to the outside of my house
- The museum opened up
- Finally got my first bridge and had a ceremony for it
- Cleaned up the island a ton


----------



## Kristenn

Cottonball said:


> I finished the 100 in a row fish catching mile!!



ahhh congrats! I did this too without even noticing! I was so shocked because I thought I sucked at fishing lol


----------



## Proxy6228420

Got my last islander, and it was Ankha! I got Audie yesterday so I was super happy to finally get a cat villager. Just wish it was Raymond! Other than that, sold tbt for IGB so I can upgrade my house c:


----------



## Shiny Star

Patty moved in. Bridge is done.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Not as much happened today, but Shione's still growing! 

3/26
• (Way early: stayed up till 4am catching fish, as I was trying to achieve a 100- fish catching streak, but my stupid itchy trigger finger kept screwing me up, and I eventually gave up after throwing a 56-streak. Then I asked Nook for an expansion, and marched my butt to bed. ) 
• Gayle moved in today! (She's still so cute, I can't get over it!) I went straight to check on her one I dealt with my mail. 
• Sahara was here today! I bought a medium rug and a large rug, and she gave me five exchange tickets (which were then exchanged) . 
• (Took a few hours' break, then came back) Maddie taught me how to be "Curious".
• Finally caught a spider! 
• Gathered materials, made new things, and got more bells.
• Stockpiled some tickets, as the Resident Services tent will be upgrading tomorrow.


----------



## rezberri

i had a pretty productive day so far, and its not quite done yet.
- i sold my turnips at a lovely forum goer's island (thank u LisaTheGreat, u rly are great!!)
- i managed to make a total of 8 bags of 99k bells 
- i went to 3 islands and got all the materials i could
- ive rearranged most of my trees to how id like them to be for wood and fruit farming. some of the trees that are still growing in have yet to be rearranged, though
- i got my first black rose today!! 

i plan on moving my coconut trees and planting more, and i would like to start making my island flag but that may take more than 1 day anyway. ive already planned out my island tune. i cant wait for the resident services upgrade tomorrow!!


----------



## meo

- Paid off my 500kish house loan, get the right room addition tomorrow
- Moved a villager home
- Talked to all my villagers
- Mailed villagers letters
- Sent a friend a sandcastle and hermit crab model to go with their theme
- Customized some furniture inside my house
- Caught 32 tarantulas (lol) with the island ticket method
- Wished on stars, collected star fragments
- Helped Gulliver 
- Terraformed parts of my river that looked choppy to me
- Replanted some trees 
- Have pink lilies, orange lilies, and black tulips now, watered my flowers
- Donated fossils to the museum
- Collected 3 of some bugs/fish I was to have in storage for when Flick/fish npc people come around to make models


----------



## Sanaki

Moved my nook shop and terraformed some areas.


----------



## P. Star

After 2 hours of fishing and making bait i finally caught a stringfish.


----------



## Mello

Visited an island, encounterd spiders, battled spiders, and while I did lose many of those encounters, I did end up victorious in the end,
and walked away with my pockets full of the disgusting creatures.


----------



## Khaelis

Mello said:


> Visited an island, encounterd spiders, battled spiders, and while I did lose many of those encounters, I did end up victorious in the end,
> and walked away with my pockets full of the disgusting creatures.



Each one deserves a belly rub for calling all those fuzzy bois digusting

you're contractually obligated now, sorry.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Fished all into the night. Caught another barrel fish and got all the sturgeon I needed!

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Garrett

Completed the 100-fish-a-row challenge
Caught my first tarantula
Resident Services building opened
Plotted the campsite
Expanded pockets again
Moved my new hybrids around


----------



## piske

Spoiler



resident services was upgraded and i noticed this changed the music! hallelujah for hourly music and not the same song over and over again...!



paid off my second loan, Saharah visited! traveled to an island, still no villagers though :< dailies and i made eyebrows xD


----------



## Sir Zyr

Resident services opened
Changed my town flag to one based on the cover of The Dark Side of The Moon
Changed my town tune to one based on the guitar solo from Hey You (guess what my favorite bad is )
Paid off my third mortgage
Plopped down my campsite
Added a ptera wing to my museum


----------



## xara

• unlocked resident services building and changed my town tune and flag 
• crafted and plotted campsite down 
• did my daily grind of collecting materials, digging up fossils, etc
• paid off my loan 
• did some fishing and bug catching for bells


----------



## Mello

i'd be lying if i said i actually did anything today


----------



## mystery

Today was a good day, I got 30k bells from a present 3 blue pansies, pink windflower, black rose and orange tulip spawned I got a money rock island which made a major dent into paying of my second house expansion then got two hybrid pansy islands in a row allowing me to get over 40 blue hybrids and a few orange too. Later I got two coelacanth’s a tarantula and gold trout as well as an oarfish easily the luckiest day I’ve had in any animal crossing game.


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped Gulliver
Found a star fragment from last night
Finally caught a sturgeon! (and then immediately after, a second for good measure because even when I'm having good luck the game still has to laugh at me somehow)
Got the 50 Cast Master streak!
Paid off my current house loan to get my upgrade before Resident Services closes tomorrow
Caught a stringfish to finish off the fish and bugs leaving at the end of March! (now what to do with the 25 bait I have left lmao)


----------



## meo

- paid off the 700k-ish loan, started the 1.2m loan for the upstairs addition
- Gave 3 Sea Butterflies to CJ for a model to send to a friend, completed his 5 streak challenge
- Finally...finally..lol got a 3rd Orchid Mantis so I'll be ready once Flick comes by again (common as heck to find but my mess of a self kept clumsily scaring them away running by before I noticed it was there)
- Got the recipe for the bamboo wand from a balloon  And crafted it <3
- Gave Genji his last item, he's moving in tomorrow
- Gifted all my villagers foreign fruit or clothes today
- Crafted some deer scares to put around my town (it hasn't scared Fuchsia away though)
- Got the second to last villager house being moved tomorrow to new area, so one more to go
- Swapped two of my rooms, I didn't realize the right room wouldn't have a window so I'm making that my bathroom so my kitchen has a window haha
- Reorganized some outdoor stuff around villager houses


----------



## rezberri

- i got my resident services building
- changed my town tune and flag (flag is a work in progress tho)
- finally got some pears <3
- got an orange rose hybrid
- paid off my house loan and am now getting a basement
- built my campsite
- got money rock island

im currently trying to make my own tarantula island, but its not going so well. its working rn, but i just cant!! catch them!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Day 8 of Mahina:

- Resident Services upgraded. Wow, a lot of new options opened up!
- Got a 2nd bridge under construction and already paid it off.
- Paid off my next house loan and am getting a room to the left I think.
- Built campsite
- Gulliver's 2nd visit. Curious what I'll get next time.

So much happened today!


----------



## tinysaiph

Day six (?)

- Replanted my orchard
- Watered hybrids
- Got a few Nook Miles+ initiatives done
- Donated fossils and the peacock butterfly
- Had a friend over!

- Resident services closes tomorrow so that'll be fun!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 8~ 3/27/20

Since Resident Services is now a building, Isabelle has joined the staff
Checked mail and received a nook miles ticket as a commenorative gift to celebrate opening of new resident services
Payed off my current house loan and had Tom Nook expand my house to have a back room
Held a ceremony for celebrating the new resident services building


Spoiler:  















Tom Nook gave me the campsite construction kit recipe
Gathered materials needed to build campsite and built and placed it on beach
Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
Dug up all fossils
Visited someone's island that was in Southern Hemisphere and caught some new fish for museum


Spoiler:  














Donated anything new to museum
Went on some mystery tours to catch tarantulas to sell


----------



## Sanaki

I found Wolfgang on an island, and I got Diana moved in via amiibo.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

The first week at Iris Atoll was rather eventful but I think now I am finaly settling into my new life.

Day 8 of Iris Atoll
Today I was able to plant my own flower garden on an island only accessible by pole vaulting. I hope to see many new flowers pop up over the next few days. 

I also learned and crafted a few new DIY recipes. These recipes I then customized as they were to furnish my home. 

Many Balloons met their doom

I added many new items to my catalog. 


Im living my new life rather lax and I really like it that way


----------



## Imbri

Welcomed Flora to the island. Looking forward to seeing her interact with the others.

Found the hybrid island again and brought back a bunch of pink and blue windflowers.

Scared the spirit out of Wisp again.

I caught a tarantula! It is Blathers' problem now, so I don't have to deal with them again.


----------



## DaCoSim

I got my rec center today!!!! Yay!!!!! Also put in the request to move my house to a perfect location, started my first ramp and plotted my campsite!!! Was pretty stoked with today!


----------



## kindakooky

This is technically for yesterday now but anyway... 


Went on a mystery island tour and got a bamboo island so harvested loads of it.
Planted a few bamboo shoots that I brought home from the tour.
Picked up some more star fragments from last night's meteor shower. 
Met Wisp for the first time, collected his spirit pieces and he gave me a really pretty dress for returning them to him. 
Discovered a hybrid pink cosmos which had spawned completely organically (cosmos are my native flowers.)
A second room had been added to my house this morning so I started turning it into a bathroom.


----------



## motheaten

today I caught a bunch of fish, planted a bunch of flowers, bullied drago, and upgraded nook's cranny


----------



## Sir Zyr

Some more from the day:

Plopped down a new bridge and fully funded it minutes before Nook's Cranny closed for the night (in large part thanks to a balloon carrying 30k bells) so now all the lowland sections of my island will be connected to the main section
Donated a Freshwater Goby to the museum
Built upon the kitchen theme of my back room with an oven.


----------



## Dim

Worked on furniture and house. Also finally pulled all my weeds (they were getting annoying)


----------



## Khaelis

Campsite was built, did some more tree rearranging, planted some new flowers I got hold off and finally caught a ceolacanth since it finally decided to rain for once.


----------



## moonchu

resident services finally reopened after upgrading today - so i moved my house up on the third tier, opted for a stone incline to get to said house, hit 1 mil bells today (but didn't pay off my 700k loan so there's that), and moved my hybrid breeding after being inspired by my friend (which took forever!). also placed my campsite - so we'll see if anyone shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Khaelis

moonchu said:


> resident services finally reopened after upgrading today - so i moved my house up on the third tier, opted for a stone incline to get to said house, hit 1 mil bells today (but didn't pay off my 700k loan so there's that), and moved my hybrid breeding after being inspired by my friend (which took forever!). also placed my campsite - so we'll see if anyone shows up tomorrow.



I'll just confirm this for you now, I got my campsite today and no one was in because it looks like you don't get a camper the same day it is built so you'll have to wait two days. Tomorrow for me.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened in Shione today! (Not much, but I still got stuff done) 


3/27
• With resident services under construction, I expect this day will be shorter than usual. 
• Gayle taught me how to build a cutting board. 
• Gathered materials, hunted for clams, created furniture, etc.
• I got stung again, but this time Gayle taught me how to make medicine! 
• FINALLY CAUGHT 100 FISH IN A ROW WITHOUT SCREWING IT UP!!!
• Wisp appeared today! I helped him out and got a beach ball in return.


----------



## jessicat_197

Resident services finally got built and I was able to set a place for the campsite and I also paid off my first incline. A lot of exciting things happened today since the last two days were pretty slow c:


----------



## Saga

- Gwen moved in, so I met her. She was one of my original three Wild World villagers, so it was cool that she randomly moved in.

- I found an island with hybrid pink and orange cosmos which was fun, even though they were just hybrids of my native flower. 

- I learned how to craft a couple things, my favorite of which was the bamboo ball. I was less enthused about the log shelves.

- I found a cute picnic blanket QR code and set up a picnic area near the beach.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I keep moving trees and I can't stop, won't stop. Mostly working on designs for my neighborhoods though, currently designing a southeast Apple neighborhood that will also serve as an orchard. Moved Biff's house to the Orange Beach neighborhood as well. Building an incline in the Cherry Hills neighborhood (I think these are the names now lol).


----------



## AsheRonuken

I moved my house and finished the campground so that more residents can live by the lake. Also I set up a table + chairs by my museum on the beach so that I can make a museum beach-side cafe at some point.


----------



## Garrett

Campsite built
First incline built
Caught caolocanth
Caught tarantula
Got more hybrids


----------



## Midoriya

Day 9 of UA Academy!

- Cleaned the island of debris.
- The resident services building is finished being built!
- Able Sisters FINALLY showed up on my island and I purchased things from them.
- Decided to build a red zen bridge to connect more of my island.
- Decided to relocate my house to a higher level on the island.
- Created my town flag and made it into the UA Hero Academy logo from My Hero Academia.
- Did some more fishing and earned more bells.
- Gave a tea set as a gift to a friend.
- Built the campsite for K.K. Slider’s concert.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Bought everything from Saharah.
- Updated my passport photo.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs I needed for models. I fully finished bagworm!
- Fished all into the night.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Lilyacre

I finally got the last ‘cast master’ nook miles stamp for catching 100 fish in a row without one getting away. Phew!


----------



## xara

• celebrated building the campsite 
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, watering flowers, etc
• planted some fruit trees and did some landscaping
• did fishing and bug hunting for bells
• bought a new door for my house


----------



## RETSAMDET

Today was day five for me (and only the second time I've gotten to play during daylight hours, the first being a twenty-minute stretch yesterday afternoon).

The game is definitely starting to grow on me. I started using upgraded tools yesterday, and now my tools are only breaking a couple of times per play session, which is a huge improvement. Nook's Cranny also opened today. I'm a little concerned about the hours (10 pm falls before my normal play time on weekdays so far), but hopefully everything will work out alright. I'm not too sure whether I like the placement of the shop, unfortunately. Everything feels a little crowded so far, and once I build some bridges, I might try to move out some of the shops.

I placed my first housing plot, and started building furniture for one lucky future resident's home. I already invited one of my three future villagers on an island tour, so I'll be looking out for other candidates over the next day or two.

Today was the first time I got to sit down and do some serious town planning. I'm thinking about having four small neighborhoods with villager homes (2 x 3 villagers and 2 x 2 villagers), and I have some vague ideas about where I might place those. I also have a spot in mind for the campsite, though it's a little difficult to get to. I still need to settle on where to put the Able Sisters, and where I might want to move Nook's Cranny and possibly the Museum to, but I'm going to leave my existing buildings for a few days and see if the placement begins to grow on me.

Overall, I noticed that I'm becoming more attached to my island. I upgraded my house today (first post-tent upgrade), placed my first bridge, and gained access to the ladder, which allowed me to finally explore the rest of my island. I've been a little dubious about the whole thing, and the start has seemed slow, but I think things may begin to pick up. I'm excited about a bunch of new furniture I just unlocked for crafting (as part of the housing kit construction), and once I collect enough materials, I'm hoping to work on my home a bit more.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought some more stuff from Mabel
The Great Nova Cove Cleanup - weeded my entire island and moved flowers into arranged gardens to hopefully breed hybrids
Customized a few outdoor items
Reorganized my house's interior a bit (I'm so jealous of everyone on the House Interior's thread. All the items I've been able to buy are ugly and I keep getting duplicate DIY recipes)

Honestly, and I hate to say it, the game was kinda boring without resident services. I wish I'd thought in advance to buy a few miles tickets to at least go somewhere different and see some new sights for a while. My villagers apparently don't like me enough to ask for favors.


----------



## Mello

...i'd be lying if i said i accomplished anything today


----------



## Speeny

Chose the temporary location for the Able Sisters store, moved in Raymond & donated a few bugs to the museum that I was on the hunt for.


----------



## Khaelis

March 28, 2020: 

- Invited Quillson to Agrestis, who was my forced move in from the campsite. 
- Mable visited my island today! This marked her third visit to my island, which allowed me to plot the tailor shop! Able Sisters is coming to Agrestis tomorrow. 
- Managed to stock up about 300K Bells to spend on turnips tomorrow morning. Hoping Daisy Mae has decent prices! 
- Spent some more time re-arranging some trees to free up some space for hybrid gardens. Working on chrysanthemums and roses right now, alongside some pansies and windflowers. I also have some lilies growing in, but they aren't my main focus right now.
- Probably going to attempt to catch the barreleye and golden trout again later tonight as well.

Once Quillson moves in tomorrow and I purchase my turnips for the week, I'm thinking of scouting the island tours out a few times to see what villagers I come across for my seventh villager. Going to scout out a cranky villager, I think (hopefully Wolfgang).


----------



## lusheta

- cleaned the whole town
- started to propagate hybrides
- talked to my villages
- farmed some basic stuff like wood


----------



## Khaelis

Man, a lot of you are just now cleaning up your towns?! I practically did that once I unlocked an area to traverse... hate those eyesores you call weeds! XD


----------



## Romaki

I met Celeste which is all I ever wanted. 

Other than that I just did the usual stuff. Celebrated my camping site and second bridge, placed my third bridge and finally managed to do a tarantula island without actually getting one. I didn't manage to fill my inventory before Nook's Cranny closes, so I'm missing like 40,000 bells to get my third bridge done tomorrow.


----------



## Shawna

1. Paid off my 198,000 Bell house loan
2. Attended the ceremony for my campsite
3. Set up and donated all of the money I needed it for my island’s first incline
4. Caught three new fish: a char, then a golden trout, and then a string fish then donated them to the museum

It felt so freaking good catching that stringfish. :,)
And I actually caught two golden trout. ^_^


----------



## hfvknsidj

honeyaura said:


> Those of us still waiting til midnight lol:
> 
> View attachment 232461



What are we waiting til midnight for? :0


----------



## GreenLeaf

today compared to yesterday (where nothing noteworthy happened except for Gulliver) was a really busy day
-mabel was here and let me set the plot for her store  
-in my campsite was finally a villager: Julian
-built a house plot and invited tammy from the mistery islands
-at evening Celeste was here 
-received miles for my first two friendships Katt and Victoria (soon I'll get my first villager pictures I guess...)
-rearranged my house for the ABC score


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

_Day 9 of Iris Atoll_

-With the Resident Services Building finally complete I was finally introduce to Isabelle
-My first hybrid bloomed today! They are pink tulips. I moved it to be right outside of my house
-Placed the campsite in a lovely spot
-Decided, Placed and Paid for a new bridge. Starting tomorrow I will finally be able to access both side of my island without the vaulting pole
-Moved the Museum to a much more favorable spot
-Caught both a Tarantula and an Oarfish. Both and a few more creatures I caught where donated to the museum
-Added a few more furniture items to my home and it actually looks like someone lives there now
-Added a few more things to my catalog. I hope to be able to register outfits for my wand tomorrow!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 9~ 3/28/20

Checked mail and received a DAL eye mask as a gift from dodo airlines, a book stand as a gift from Tybalt, a writing desk as a gift from HHA, and a customized phone case kit as a gift from the Nook Mileage Program.
Visited Mabel as she had a stand in plaza of items to sell and I bought some new items from her
Held ceremony to celebrate grand opening of campsite


Spoiler:  















Rex taught me how to make a water pump
Learned cold chill reaction from Phoebe
Found recipe for a bamboo doll in a balloon present
Visited friend's island that was in southern hemisphere and caught new fish for museum


Spoiler:  











Ran into Celeste for first time and she gave me the star wand recipe


Spoiler:  











Found recipe for pan flute in balloon present
Caught stringfish for museum


Spoiler:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

- Obtained a decent amount of hybrids, hopefully they will spawn a lot because I want to cover my island in hybrids 
- Cataloged every item of every color of the cute series 
- Got a streetlamp and a outdoor spring for my town 
- Went to a Nook Island


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what all went on in Shione today! 

3/28
• Resident Services was completed today! It looks great! And Isabelle has arrived, too! (I'm gonna miss seeing Nook every day, though) 
• Mabel stopped by today! I spent a lot of bells, so I hope it'll eventually help her set up here permanently! 
• My first hybrid grew in today: an orange hyacinth! 
• Rex taught me how to make a log wall-mounted clock.
• I increased my inventory space even further, and learned to make new things thanks to Nook Miles. 
• Nook wants to have K.K. Slider come and perform on Shione. First, he says we need more tourists, so it looks like it's time to build a campsite! I'll have to find somewhere that looks good. 
• Isabelle helped me change out the flag and town tune. I'm actually rather proud of the design I came up with for the flag! (And the tune ended up being Red Like Roses Part 2, as I was having trouble thinking of anything else) 
• Gathered materials, made bank, grinded up Miles. 
• Discovered I quite like the music for 6pm (after unlocking hourly tunes) 
• Found a space for the campsite! 
• Went on a short trip for materials
• Celebrated the completion of the new RS building with everyone
• Laid down ground work, and finally made my front yard =^-^=


----------



## PajamaCat

-Mabel was in the plaza so I bought a cute floral skirt from her.
-Built a fence around my house.
-Bought a ton of flowers and planted them around town. Still trying to get different varieties.
-Planted a couple more cherry trees.
-Caught a barreleye and donated it to the museum.
-Did lots of fishing and saved up some money for turnips tomorrow morning.

Overall a pretty slow day. Resident services was closed so I couldn't redeem any Nook Miles.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Today was busy for me

Went to a mystery island and found it full of a fruit didn't have: pears (I started with cherries and got oranges in the mail)
Planted twelve of the pears and sold the other 45.
Continued donating fossils to my museum
Plopped off more than 100k helps from my mortgage
Rearranged my furniture to better match my plans for room theme
Caught way too many fish


----------



## Mello

i visited my first mystery island of the day and found marshal, bamboo, and a ton of spiders... so that happened


----------



## itsLJ

I built my remaining house plots and got villagers to want to move into them... and now I must wait.


----------



## Midoriya

Day 10 of UA Academy!

- My house was relocated to the second level of the island.
- Able Sisters showed up again and I purchased more things from them.
- Found a bamboo island and harvested a lot of bamboo trees.  Planted four on each side of my resident services building and then the rest around my house on the second level of the island.
- Bought the DIY recipe for imperial fences and replaced all my fences with those (this took awhile as I needed more wood).
- Relocating the museum next to Nook’s Cranny so it looks more like a shopping center.
- Pretty much finished covering my beaches in coconut trees.
- Planted more different kinds of fruit trees on the west side of the island.  That area is going to become a fruit orchard.
- The campsite is finished being built and we held a ceremony for it.  Now I just need to get a visitor to move into it.
- Showed some friends the new changes.


----------



## Loubelle

I caught a barreleye, found a purple rose budding on my cliff :'), found various clothing and furnitures items, expanding my catalog, planted lots of flower seedlings today, and Celeste is in my island, so I have wished on some shooting stars


----------



## moonchu

let's seeeeee. i got oarfish as like my second nook quest today and didn't catch one until like 8pm lmao
set up a bridge today, visited a friend's town, island hopped a couple of times to bring back some tarantulas. the only fun island i got was orange island (non-native). and _tomorrow_ is when i actually get a campsite villager so whoo.

[edit] loubelle reminded me that celeste was also at my island today and i also did some wishin.


----------



## artisansystem

I started building an area on my top cliff to breed hybrids in, and visited some friend's islands-- I got lucky and even got to wish on some stars in one of them, so that was awesome!


----------



## mayortiffany

- Found a couple of new fossils and one new bug for the museum today.
- Held ceremonies for the newly completed campsite and incline (the brick staircase!)
- Saw a conversation between Rocket and Cookie. I feel like they were pretty uncommon in New Leaf, so it was nice to see one again!
- Did some weeding on the third cliff level
- Went to a mystery island to DIY tarantula island. It was the spiral island design, which honestly wasn't too bad. Didn't fill up my whole inventory though, as I wanted to keep my resources and tools. Put them outside so I can sell them to Flick when he comes around.


----------



## Garrett

- first day of campsite, invited Kyle to move in
- plotted Kyle
- paid to move Nook's Cranny, plotted in new spot
- Mabel turned up and gave me the shop kit, plotted next to Nook's
- plotted space for a future villager
- moved ALL my cosmos from the beach as I only just noticed today that they won't grow! Will grow in grass, then transplant back to the beach once in bloom
- donated my golden trout to museum
- got my first story room
- bought lots of turnips *fingers crossed*


----------



## TastyBells

Mabel Visited - opened my island for an hour and tons of you guys visited! Thanks for coming!

Played with Trix, Mariah, and June at Trix's awesome island.

Went to two Mystery Islands.

Now that I have all the fruit trees labeled and fully grown, I did some accounting.

52 of the native apple, 30 Orange trees, 30 peach trees, 26 Pear Trees, and 26 Cherry Trees.

*And lets not forget 5 money trees.*


----------



## Chocos

The hot item of the day was the hearth, and I made and sold one, because it was a Nook Miles quest. Noticed it sold for around 10 000 bells (!) so I used all of my spare materials to craft hearths, sold them, and got about 200 000 bells! With that money, I payed for the rest of my second bridge, relocated an animals house, and split the rest in half, put the other half in savings and other half towards my loan. I hadn't realised you could make that much money by crafting. It took like 5-10 minutes to make 200 000 bells (granted that I had quite a lot of spare materials from previous days). Definitely gonna use this method again! 

Other than that, I chose the locations for my last two animal houses and went on a tour. Queenie was there, invited her, so now I only need two more to have ten animal villagers. I really hope to unlock the landscaping tools soon, because I can't really execute my ideas with the current layout. Hopefully it's just a couple more days!


----------



## Bosmer

Had the townhall built today!
Paid off the loan for my house so it should be expanded tomorrow.
The hot item of the day was a cardboard bed! so I luckily found two cardboard box and got got 1000 nook miles.
Picked a spot for a campsite.
Picked a spot for Mabel to put her store down.


----------



## Bcat

—Paid off my house loan with the money I got from tarantula island last night.
—It was raining this morning and I caught my first coelacanth!


----------



## SetsuTheYena

I have put myself in eternal nook tickets debt, but I managed to find Wolfgang to replace Buzz on my island TvT


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Bought everything from Mabel.
- Got a star wand recipe and crafted it.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught and donated the last two new fish for this month.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
⠀I fully finished spider, bluegill, and pale chub!
- Fished all into the night.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Robin

Bought a load of turnips, need to sort out my flowers as got lucky with quite a few hybrids overnight!


----------



## Alpaca Herder

I found *Dom!*  He's okay but I plan to trade him or maybe sell him eventually.


----------



## jeni

i was silly and totally forgot to finish paying off my second incline yesterday, so i did that this morning. also mable's been in my town for three days straight so i finally got able sisters and placed the plot for that, then i got marshal in my campsite and put down a plot for him and a new villager too! 

i've just been island hopping for the rest of the day to try and get one of my dreamies for the empty plot, but i ended up finding ellie and couldn't leave her because she's TOO CUTE. plans out the window


----------



## deerprongs

Last night I caught a ton of tarantulas, sturgeon and red snappers plus a marlin, piled them outside of the store and this morning I sold them all for a hefty profit. Paid off my house again and now I'm able to do exterior decorating! I'm in the process of rearranging everything, including the villager houses, but for the moment I'm working toward getting K.K. Slider and then I'll work more toward that goal. 

Got a ton of blue and orange pansies; got my first purple hybrid out of them! Am super stoked about that.

Annabelle moved out, leaving her plot up for sale. I went ahead and put an extra plot beside her old one, and will be working on getting the town rating up over the next few days.


----------



## mattu

1) Finally Mable visited for the third time...woohoo, had my spot for Able Sisters already planned out so construction is underway
2) Bought a lot of turnips
3) Had my first visit to the campsite, it was Chadder though  oh well lots of villagers will be getting kicked off the island in time.
4) Another Bridge was completed, finalising all the entrances to my town.
5) Set down the plots for my remaining villager houses.
6) Gave presents to Rex, Apple and Skye
7) Continued my mission to ignore Billy in the hopes he will just leave. Feel bad....but he's not got the right vibe for Aloha


----------



## CamelotHannah

so far today:

1.) Del moved in. he’s unpacking rn
2.) i went an island and caught a coelacanth
3.) at the same island i convinced Phoebe to move in! she’s not a dreamy but i still really like her
4.) my bf and i share an island but he bought the water and landscaping options and he’s starting to experiment with that which is really cool


----------



## Shawna

1. Set up the plot for the Able Sisters
2. Got my first camper, Lucha, and invited him on my island
3. Placed and donated the needed money for a second incline
4. Bought turnips, which I will let spoil, so I can catch an ant


----------



## GameFaceClive

1. Woke up early today to welcome my 1st campsite islander. It was Ed. I've decided I won't speak with him ever after he moves in.
2. Found a spot for Mabel to set up shop.
3. Also laid down a 7th house plot and went to 5 mystery islands in the hopes of encountering an islander who's alright. No such luck so I'll see who Tom Nook brings in.
3. Encountered the money rock island.
4. Did a lot of fishing today - highlights: 2 oarfish, 1 tuna and 1 stringfish.


----------



## skogkyst

So far, I laid out the land for Able Sisters and invited Huck, my campsite villager, to move in! It's been a pretty productive day but I don't know what else I'm going to do.


----------



## Hanami

- Received A rank from HHA
- Completed campsite construction. I'm excited for my first visitor tomorrow! 
- Planted flowers to cross-breed for hybrids
- Laid out the land for Able Sisters
- Caught a ranchu goldfish


----------



## meggtheegg

-Scanned in Bree for the second time and completed her DIY 
-moved some things around, including a cute lil space for my vending machines 
- ran around like crazy gathering star fragments from last night, got my very first Aries fragment!


----------



## lucitine

My day only just started, but I've completed the town hall and changed my town flag


----------



## GreenLeaf

today was a great day!
I ended first on money island then on hybrid island and collected pink blue and orange hyacints  and last but not least bambboo island yes one after another 
in money island I even encountered one of my favorites: Dobie!
for more mundane stuff wisp was here oh and welcomed Julian


----------



## Midoriya

Day 11 of UA Academy!

- The campsite had a visitor, Chadder, and I asked him to move in.
- Able Sisters opened a third time today, which means I was able to put the plot down for construction of the tailor shop.
- Daisy Mae was here in the morning and I bought a bunch of turnips from her for 94 bells each.
- The museum was relocated next to Nook’s Cranny and I built more imperial fences around it and the Able Sisters shop, as well as more roads around it.
- Finished covering my beaches in coconut trees.
- I planted more flowers in my garden that’s surrounded by imperial fences.
- I set down a plot for a seventh villager to move in.
- Contributed some bells towards the building of the red zen bridge.
- Had some friends over.


----------



## claracampanelli

- henry moved in!
- able sisters is in construction
- got an island evaluation: 1 star lol
- placed a new plot
- went to an island, found alice and asked her to move in
- got 150k fishing
- went to a weird island with lots of cliff and waterfalls but wasn't get any expensive fish. was able to get a few new catches, though

still need to water my plants and i'm thinking of going to another nook miles island later.


----------



## Khaelis

March 29, 2020:

- Able Sisters started construction! I had put the plot down yesterday and thought it would be completed today, like Nook's Cranny but it appears I was mistaken. It should be completed tomorrow, though. 
- Daisy Mae was on the island today, and her turnip prices were at an all time low -- 90 Bells each! I bought 3,000... hoping I turn a decent profit without having to resort to visiting another island. 
- Quillson moved in from the campsite! 
- Unlocked Isabelle's island evaluation! Now I just need to work towards getting a 3☆ rating for a certain someone to visit Agrestis...


Not an absolute ton done today, since progression has slowed down quite a lot.


----------



## piske

-my house was built! (first level from tent) i love having the built-in storage
-blathers tented-up and i had enough donations to have the museum officially under construction tomorrow and opened the day after that
-nook’s will also be built tomorrow, opened the day after that
-took 4 mystery tours, met Erik, Fauna, Merengue and Ozzie, but did not invite any (think i’m gonna just roll the dice with random villagers)
-bought pop hairstyles and the first pocket expansion
-designed a face (eyebrows and moles) for my character and i love it!


----------



## Beehaw

-Got an S rank for HHA! Glad they're still around
-Mabel visited for the 3rd time and I was able to plot down Able Sisters
-Thanks to foresight I have Timmy and Tommy's spot picked out too, so the shops should be in their permanent positions!
-Went to my campsite and Pietro was there! Hoping to give him away to a good home eventually.
              -Put him a little too close to the shop though so I'll probably move him further away tomorrow
-Got my path from the main welcome area over to the orchard laid out. Still working on orchard layout, but it's much less chaotic


----------



## VeenaViera

I picked a spot for Able Sisters store, bought a lot of turnips, and went mystery Island hopping


----------



## DJStarstryker

Day 10 of Mahina:

- Daisy Mae charging a lot (110) again.  I only bought 100 turnips as a result. 
- Mabel visited for the 3rd time and I got to place Able Sisters.
- Lopez was in the campsite and I made a house plot for him.
- Made another house plot for a future villager. Trying to get somebody good!
- Visited 4 islands and one of them had a non-native fruit, cherries! Now I just need peach and apple!

Today was super productive.


----------



## claracampanelli

claracampanelli said:


> - henry moved in!
> - able sisters is in construction
> - got an island evaluation: 1 star lol
> - placed a new plot
> - went to an island, found alice and asked her to move in
> - got 150k fishing
> - went to a weird island with lots of cliff and waterfalls but wasn't get any expensive fish. was able to get a few new catches, though
> 
> still need to water my plants and i'm thinking of going to another nook miles island later.



updates:
- watered my flowers
- got stung while shaking trees, but axel and diva gave me medicine (they're such cuties!)
- axel asked me for a bug and i got it for him :-]
- found wisp on a cliff and gathered his spirits. he gave me a fan palm
- went to Diva's house and she gave me a DIY recipe for an apple wall. also, she displayed a sea bass that she bought from me the other day lol.


----------



## meo

- saw wisp for the first time, caught his spirit pieces and returned them to him
- paid off the basement which is apparently the last house loan for now
- Crafted something for Kabuki in the campsite, got a recipe I didn't have
- Crafted and sent some shell items to a friend with a town that has a water/ocean theme
- Hit all my rocks, shook trees, purchased from the shops to add to catalog, etc
- Talked to all my villager, gifted them foreign fruits/outfits/furniture
- Put down some temp fencing to get the nook miles
- Completed several miles+ initiatives
- Set outfits on my bamboo wand


----------



## RETSAMDET

My first non-starter villager, Erik, moved in today. I tried to line his house up with the others, but apparently I shouldn’t have lined up the top row of the plot, as that seems to correspond to the row behind the house. So now it’s off one row from the others, and apparently to fix it, I’ll have to move the house to a non-overlapping slot, then move it back to the position I want. I’m fairly annoyed, and my enthusiasm for bringing in new villagers has dropped off somewhat as a result.

Today was Biff’s birthday. I didn’t have access to the perfect gift for him, but he seemed happy enough with what I gave him. Things did feel quiet today without any villagers outdoors and wandering around town, though.

My first bridge finished construction, and I placed my second housing plot (in a new area, so lining it up with the others hasn’t mattered so far). I’m thinking of having another three houses over there eventually as a mini-neighborhood of sorts. Sprinkle is scheduled to move in tomorrow. I haven’t invited a normal villager yet, so I’ll need to go on some more tours soon. Or I might just take whoever I can get and then bump out said villager eventually with my Maple Amiibo card.

Overall, it was a somewhat slow day today. I did my daily errands, and worked on planting some new flowers and trees, but didn’t do much additional planning.


----------



## Krissi2197

- Got Eugene in my campsite as my first campsite villager. Could be better, could be worse! He'll be moving in tomorrow.
- Mable got me to put down the plot for her shop today! I can't wait for her to open on Tuesday morning.
- Bought 4,000 turnips and I'm ready for the STONKS!!
- Was able to do some work on my kitchen room in my house!

Not a lot done today but I'm excited to continue tomorrow c:


----------



## woodlandmermaid

- Placed the Able Shop
- Visited a few Islands (deserted and friends)
- Moved a lot of baby trees (found out that the 1x1 spacing doesn't always work when growing like it did in ACNL)
- Caught a Sturgeon!!!


----------



## Loubelle

I set down Mabel's plot for the Able Sisters :3 Although I'm not sure if I like the placement, but we'll see  I also bought around 1300 turnips owo and my resident services is upgrading rn, so it should be ready tomorrow!


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm slowly cleaning out the weeds from my town. I've got Able Sister's shop today too. I just need to figure out where I'm going to put the last two housing plots and then work from there with decorations and everything else.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione today! 

3/29
• I got an S rank from the HHA! Sweet! (I guess my tendencies for collecting furniture came in handy! )
• Maddie taught me how to make a hanging terrarium. There's now one hanging in my room. 
• Found out that Mabel was already back again! Once again, I dropped her a bunch of bells.
• Kevin taught me how to be "Encouraging".
• Orange tulips grew in! Hybrid no. 2!
• Completed a lot of Nook Miles + goals, gathered a lot of materials, made a lot of bells. 
• The campsite was completed today! I added an outdoor bath nearby. I think I'll ask Nook about campers later. 
• Popped a balloon and got 30k bells out of it! 
• Got stung again, but I coulda sworn I'd shaken the tree beforehand... Plucky gave me medicine for it (she almost always does when I ask her, and I'm very grateful) 
• It looks like I'll have to wait for a camper before proceeding. Ah well, more time to get things done! In the meantime, we celebrated the campsite's completion! 
• Went to a mystery island, didn't find much. 
• Completed Gayle's yard! (Looking forwards to getting more things to use! )


----------



## ali.di.magix

Yesterday I made a lot of progress - mostly due to time travelling. Mabel was there, so I bought a bunch of stuff to get her to set up in my island. She asked about setting up a shop, so I found a placement for her. Nook said his piece about wanting KK Slider to visit. I set up my campsite and got my first campsite villager, which was Raymond!! Super stoked! I put down a few future house plots for villagers too. My house somehow reached A rank for HHA? Even though I've literally made no progress on my house lol.

Today Raymond moved in and Able Sisters opened. I spoke to Nook and unlocked the amiibo function (finally, now can Nintendo pls fix the glitches ;-; ). Once the amiibo function is fixed, I'll move in Whitney and Etoile, and maybe a few others.


----------



## Mello

that about sums it up i guess


----------



## Sir Zyr

Got chops at my camp, and since he was the first, he's moving in, as strange as I find him
Focused on earning miles, and got enough for six nook mile tickets for use tomorrow, when I begin Ankha hunting
Finished trash fishing
Water fountain was my hot item so I sold three (for nook miles +, the loan payment was a bonus)
Rearranged my fencing and moved a few trees around in part as plans for my new bridge (two or three days away from being plopped down and another from being paid for)
Did my first favor, delivering a folding chair from Tank to Tammi, and got an end table for my trouble
Popped three balloons
Got Mabel to move in and placed her shop
Got an S rank from the HHA (51k points)

I was busy today.


----------



## th8827

Traded for some DIY recipes.

Got Zucker to move in.

Viewed a Meteor shower.


----------



## Miss Misty

Celebrated Resident Services opening
Placed the location for the Able Sisters' shop
Started construction on a second bridge to connect the rest of town
Paid off the bridge construction
Picked a spot for the campsite
Watered flowers I wanted to try to make hybrids of but then it rained so it doesn't matter


----------



## artisansystem

Celebrated the opening of resident services, placed down a new bridge, Able Sisters, and paid for a home upgrade, and rounded out the night with a meteor shower! Here's hoping my campsite villager tomorrow is a good one!


----------



## xara

• plotted the able sisters location 
• invited shep to my island 
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, watering flowers, etc
• went on some island tours and invited bertha to the island
• did some fishing and bug catching for bells


----------



## Kuroh

Mello said:


> that about sums it up i guess



I think that you can keep asking the villager at the campsite to move in regardless of if they won or not! Even if they make a lot of excuses not to move to your town, they will eventually ask to play another game or so forth, but it may take awhile (or at least in my experience)


----------



## R. Planet

Well my first five are finally moved in and walking about the island. I've been pretty relentless about my fishing and bug collecting. Trying to fill up the museum asap as that"s a big part of it for me. I caught my stringfish and my oar fish today.

My house is still in first upgrade mode with the one large room but I'll have the loan paid off tom when the new resident services opens up.

I've got Mable on the town square. All fruits and bamboo. Really feeling like its time to start working on my outdoor themes.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Bought everything from Mabel and got her shop.
- Made the rest of the housing plots.
- Accepted a camping villager.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught and donated the last two new fish for this month.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
⠀I fully finished pill bug, all goldfish, and other clifftop fish!
- Fished all into the night.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Marte

The King, Elvis, moved in today. His voice is so deep and dark I'm still shocked.


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 10~ 3/29/20

Mabel was on my island again and she wants to open a store here and asked me to choose the location and gave me the tailor's construction kit
Bought some turnips from Daisy Mae
Checked mail and received HHA pennant as a gift from HHA
Pietro was my first villager in campsite. Although, I wished any other villager would have been my first villager in the campsite as he is my least favorite villager, but I invited him to live on island since I need him to progress further and later I will force him to leave with an amiibo card


Spoiler:  











Found spot for able sisters shop and place the construction kit
Found streamer basket set recipe in balloon present
Moved a villagers house
Place some empty plots so more villagers can come
Finally caught a coelacanth for museum


Spoiler:  











Tybalt taught me how to make a stacke-wood wall
Went on mystery tour and asked paula to move in


----------



## Yuina

I screamed.


----------



## piske

-i was mistaken, my nook's cranny opened TODAY instead of tomorrow xD yay!
-i built the three housing plots, and aurora, cheri and weber will move-in! all random move-ins, i've never had weber before, but i love cheri and aurora is v cute


----------



## deerprongs

— finally got bamboo for my island... 20 islands later

— made 700k bells and saving!

— caught a coelacanth and almost have the fossils exhibit complete!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 11~ 3/30/20

Can now do Island evaluations with Isabelle, tho I still have to wait for my 7th villager to move in tomorrow before trying to increase the star rating
Found wooden double bed recipe in bottle on beach
Went on mystery tour and invited Cole to move to my island


Spoiler:  











Move Rex's house
Found bamboo-shoot lamp recipe in balloon present
Talked to all my villagers
Dug up all fossils
Found basement flooring recipe in bottle on beach
Donated anything new to museum
Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
Found Gulliver on beach and helped him by finding all his communicator parts
Since Twiggy is sick, I crafted some medicine and gave it to her


Spoiler:  











Found Mountain bike in balloon present
Phoebe gave me a football
Tybalt asked me to catch a yellow perch for him so I caught and gave it to him
Went to an island that was having a meteor shower and got some Nook Miles for wishing on a star


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mahina day 11:

- Lopez moved in
- Able Sisters is under construction
- Flick visited today
- It was raining for a good chunk of the day and so caught a coelacanth finally!
- Visited a bunch of islands and found a hybrid lily island! Also got a peacock butterfly thanks to that! Piper was on one of the islands and invited her to live on my island
- Starting to work through the amiibo 3 day campsite process for Ankha


----------



## carackobama

- laid down some paths in my town
- reorganised some of my flowers and trees
- played find the present with Hazel 
- met the first campsite visitor Beardo (ugh)
- set down his house plot as far away from town as possible lmao
- went on a mystery tour to bring back some flowers 
- ran into Wisp and got a DJ cap for finding his spirit pieces


----------



## skogkyst

I sold some fish to CJ, I invited Marina to my town, and I built an incline  It's been really productive


----------



## Garrett

- welcomed Kyle
- paid off the first story house loan, ordered the basement
- plotted and paid for a new incline
- ordered a bunch of stuff from Nook that Beau asked for
- did three excursions, found Dobie on the third and invited him to my island
- sold a ton of bugs to Flick and made so many bells!
- went mad crafting today's hot item and made about a million bells in half an hour 
- put down some fencing and created a nice little garden for my guy

Crazy day!


----------



## Pyoopi

This is a mixture of yesterday too.

-paid off my second bridge
-paid off my third room
-gained second story
-gained Able Sisters store
-gained a soft serve hat (aka uchi hat)
-crafted star wand


----------



## tinysaiph

Yesterday:
- Daily routine things
- Dug up a LOT of trees to try to figure out how I want to lay out my orchard
- Organised my fruit trees, planted a lot more (as it turns out, they didn't all grow)
- Started thinking of possible pathing
- Picked a place for the Able Sisters shop
- Used up some of my nook miles (and by some i mean went from 35k to 10k)

Today
- Moved trees that didn't grow
- Daily routine things
- Farmed manila clams to the best of my ability
- Earned back some Nook miles
- Visited a friend
- Crafted and customised a lot of furniture



Spoiler



I still need to craft a campsite to progress that


----------



## xara

• welcomed shep to the island
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, watering flowers, etc
• built an incline and relocated nook’s cranny
• did some island tours and found pears, hybrid tulips and invited julia


----------



## Miss Misty

Flick appeared for the first time in my town + commissioned a tiger butterfly from him (for lack of anything else)
Despite the rain yesterday, I had 5 hybrids spawn!
Bought some windflowers (new to my town) from Timmy & Tommy
Celebrated the campsite
Celebrated the bridge
Celeste gave me the Star Wand DIY recipe
Wished on a boat-load of stars and gave a bunch of bugs to Flick


----------



## Midoriya

Day 12 of UA Academy!

- Chadder moved in as my sixth villager.
- It was Felicity’s birthday and I gave her a gift.
- Isabelle can do island evaluations now.
- Able Sisters shop is under construction.
- Was able to sell my turnips at a high price.
- Finished paying off the price of a red zen bridge.
- Contributed towards my 398,000 bell home loan.


----------



## celestial_owl

-made my first successful tarantula island! made about 300,000 bells because Flick was in town!
-welcomed Willow to the island, she's so cute!
-went on FIVE nook tours looking for an eighth villager... finally found Shari and asked her to move in!
-went and played on a friend's island for a bit
-caught TWO coelacanth because it seems like it's constantly raining on my island
-paid off my first set of steps!
-did the usual fossil hunting


----------



## Khaelis

March 30, 2020:

- Flick is in town today! I've been selling him my insects I caught to him and made a nice amount of Bells. 
- The Able Sisters have officially opened! No longer are the days of limited clothing! FASHION.

Uhhh.. I actually didn't play much today, so not a lot of new stuff! I kinda needed a break, you know?


----------



## artisansystem

Sold some fish to CJ and found a town with a high turnip buying price, so now I've got some money to finance landscaping! Might switch out some bridges before the night's over, but I'm really excited for tomorrow because I'll get my first campsite villager and the Able Sisters shop!


----------



## meo

Not much today tbh.

- talked to villagers
- hit rocks, trees, fossils, etc
- mostly camped on the beach to wait for balloon spawns and hope to rng that it was a recipe I didn't have...or 30k bells lol


----------



## claracampanelli

so... right now my main goal is to get my island to a 3 star evaluation. 
isabelle told me i needed 1) invite more people to live here 2) build fences 3) place furniture that i crafted on the island

what i could accomplish today was:
- did my daily routine (hit the rocks, dug some fossils up, etc)
- checked my flowers > i got 5 hybrids today!
- found flick on my island > but i didn't have many bugs to sell to him :-/ 
- placed a new plot 
- went to nook island to find a villager 
- ended up going to 6 islands (went to 2 generics, a spiral one, one with a bunch of cliffs and waterfalls, a hybrid one and the last one had a C-shaped lake? with land in the middle)
- on my last island, octavian was there and i ended up inviting him to come to my island
- watered my flowers

now i'm gonna sleep. i wish i had build some furniture and fences to place around town but i didn't feel like it. i'm kinda getting stressed out lol


----------



## Sir Zyr

Unlocked island evals
Donated a few new fossils
Paid off my home loan faster than I thought (more on why below)
Kept nabbing nook miles + 
Went on 16 island trips in the hopes of finding Ankha. No luck, guess I'll use the amiibo card when it arrives, which should be tomorrow (after a round trip from the receiving center in my hometown in California to Denver back to my hometown)
Gave Reneigh a bed so she doesn't have to sleep in her sleeping bag
Made so many wooden cabinets (hot item of the day) that my wood reserves are low, for nook miles plus
Found another pear island and used it for some amazing bells
Plopped down my third bridge and started paying for it (suspension bridge, for the curious. It's my favorite)
Finally got a toilet for my bathroom


----------



## ThomasNLD

I got the right evaluation today, so now I'm going to spend today saving up nook miles and earning some money.
I welcomed Groucho, he seems cool.
I invited Chrissy for the third time and for the first time I had the means to fullfill her request. So I hope two more times so she moves in.
I hit 50% of the trees roughly for wood, since I used a lot of softwood for fences, so I gained a lot of resources. I caught four wasps in the process. 
I intend on making a third fenced of flower garden and will probably move my house today. Not exactly sure where yet, but yeah.


----------



## SetsuTheYena

Nook's Cranny upgraded and Wolfgang moved in!


----------



## Sir Zyr

Update: after playing with my storage a bit (stuffing it with some shells and bugs I found as well as some tools to push it to 100), I got enough miles for one last trip. On said trip, I found one of my New Leaf villagers that I loved, but had forgotten about: Robin, who is now my next resident.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler: Spoiler



I've been doing some time traveling and I just completed the fossil exhibit! I'm also really happy with how my island is turning out so far.


----------



## sunchild

- put down the able sisters shop (which will eventually be moved)
- had my 7th villager move in
- had cj come visit so grinded fishing basically all day lol
- only went to one mystery island today, but got money rock island!
- AND it was raining on that mystery island so caught a coelacanth!!!!
- also while fishing for bells, finally caught the char!!
- put down some more outdoor decorations for the little "neighborhood" i'm building for around half the villagers

all in all, a pretty eventful day


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Technically, this is what happened in Shione yesterday, as I have officially stayed up WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY too late... 
': D

3/30
• Gulliver was back again! After I took care of some things, I helped him out. 
• Rex showed me how to make a sauna heater. 
• Plucky gave me a sleeping bag. 
• Rex told me Gayle's sick!  I raced straight to the store to get her some medicine. I hope she feels better soon...
• We had our first camper today: Marshall the Squirrel. (Admittedly, I wasn't so thrilled that I wasn't given a choice about him moving here, but I'll make it work) 
• I set up a plot for Marshall. Hopefully, I'll be able to work on this island's layout soon...
• I set up two more plots, looking forwards to seeing who moves in! 
• Went on a trip, landed on a bamboo island, and met Kitty. I then invited her to Shione.
• Went on another trip to make bells.
• Plucky taught me how to "Disagree".
• Hauled tail all over the island for bells, and finished gathering donations! Our second bridge will be ready tomorrow!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan. I am ready for the next one!
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Got another new move-in.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Fished all into the night.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Romaki

- Opened Able Sisters
- Placed my first incline
- Got a dreamie on an island

In my next session today I'll probably just buy NookMiles items and decorate my town for the rating.


----------



## mocha.

Unlocked terraforming - just hitting down some ideas for how I want my town to look. I’ve already started laying some paths and messing around with the terraforming tool c:


----------



## maple22

(yesterday)

- Met Marshal at the campsite and invited him
- Finally caught a tarantula! (learned that they don't disturb you when you aren't carrying a net)
- FINALLY caught a stringfish!!!! (was shocked by how small it actually was & was absolutely expecting yet another black bass)

I've now officially finished catching all the fish & bugs that'll be gone come April.


----------



## Lmay94x

- Chose a plot for Able Sisters. So excited for it to open.
- Sold my turnips for a good profit.
- Found a hybrid (pink windflower - my fave colour)
- Caught my first oarfish (and caught not one but two!!) AND it's been raining all day on my island and managed to stumble across a coelacanth!


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

- Antonio moved in.
- Able Sisters finally opened.
- Moved Jambette's house.
- Will be attempting to catch a golden trout (and maybe a char? I think that's available this month).
- Going to invite Vesta to my campsite for the first time via amiibo (eventually I'll be getting her to move in!).


----------



## Imbri

It's been a productive day.

Paid off the 2nd bridge.
Set up the campsite.
Moved a bunch of trees from the villager neighborhood (I'll replant after houses are there).
Updated my pockets to the largest size.
Set up the spot for my house relocation.
Changed Flora into a school smock - it looks adorable on her!
Played treasure hunt with Snake.
Updated my wardrobe at Able Sisters'.
Spent quiet time on a bench with Lolly.

And it's only 2:00.


----------



## jeni

able sisters opened and i built a new incline! also flick was on my island so i made a loooot of money, and there's a meteor shower on right now 

more importantly though, i've been grinding miles all day to find a villager for my open plot - i must have been to about 100 islands by now without finding a single one of my dreamies and was about to give up and let a rando move in - but i managed to scrape together enough for one last nook miles ticket and i got wolfgang!!!!! i'm so happy !!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 12~ 3/31/20

Welcomed Paula to my Island
Able sisters tailoring shop opened 
Checked mail and received an alpinist hat as a gift from Gulliver
Caught peacock butterfly for museum


Spoiler:  












Bred my first hybrid
Checked my ranking with Isabelle and still haven't reached 2 stars yet as it still says I need to increase the population so hopefully will reach 2 stars tomorrow when Cole, my 8th villager, moves in
Held a ceremony to celebrate the grand opening of Able sisters shop


Spoiler:  














Talked to all my villagers
dug up all fossils
Donated anything new to the museum
Crafted star wand as I found some star fragments on beach
Ran into CJ for first time. He wanted 3 large fishes so I caught and gave them to him and sold fishes to him for bells


Spoiler:  











Found shell bed recipe in bottle on beach
Coco taught me the glee reaction
Sold all my turnips for 624 at someone's island and made 2 million bells


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, watering flowers, etc
• sold a bunch of bugs to flick and commissioned him
• celebrated the opening of the able sisters
• built another bridge
• tt’d a bit and moved in bertha, julia and octavian
• built another incline
• got another diy from celeste


----------



## tinysaiph

- daily routine (+ nook miles+ initiatives)
- fished a lot
- it rained so hunted manila clams
- planted a huge flower garden
- found a black tulip hybrid
- watered flowers
- it rained more so went for a coelacanth
- caught a stringfish without trying (it was in my heart pond when I arrived, while on the way to look for said fish)
- more manila clam hunting
- talked a lot to islanders


----------



## RETSAMDET

My fourth villager was fully moved in today, so I was able to have conversations with everyone. I did my daily errands (fossils, flower watering, etc.), and went on several island tours in hopes of finding a normal villager I wanted to move into my town. Unfortunately, I haven't found anyone I want to move in so far. I may try another tour or two later, but I'm running low on Nook Miles. I'm not sure what to do about it at this point, so I may just continue to take things slowly. I'm also hesitant to speed along to the point where I can bring in Amiibo villagers thanks to the various Amiibo-related glitches, so I'm trying to hold out for now and see if any of those get patched.

My island tours weren't a complete waste, however, as I caught my first coelacanth! My island hasn't seen any rain yet, so it was fun to go to a distant rainy island and catch some fish. I also managed to find bamboo on one of the islands, which I hadn't obtained yet.

I haven't finished catching all of the creatures that won't be available next month, but I may just wait until next winter to catch the rest of them. After all, I'm in no rush to get through the game, as I want to savor my town for a while.

My first hybrid bloomed today (an orangish pansy)! I'm hoping to get some more hybrids in the coming days/weeks and figure out how I want to plant them.


----------



## Speeny

I’ve been thinking about where I want to place certain things. Villagers houses being the biggest issue. Having them in one area is essential for me. I’ve placed the museum and both Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters in the perfect spot, but I have so many ideas I’ll eventually just need to draft it all out soon. 

On that note, terraforming and placing pathways is going to help drastically. Until then I feel like I can’t do much except for establishing the rough ideas in the desired areas.


----------



## rezberri

i got Marina from an island tour, i rearranged my flowers, and i finished organizing my fruit trees. cj's at my island so i'll probably finish the night out with some fishing.


----------



## Sanaki

Honestly not much. I’ve been cleaning up trees and planting more for future use along with mentally laying out everything. I feel stuck as it is right now. I don’t feel like I know where to start and I feel like nothing is looking good.


----------



## meggiewes

I feel like the game just opened up for me. It really feels like it was like you know how to play now, go earn that Project K. I just moved in my campsite villager (Shep) and got the Able Sisters opened up. Of course, I had to go on a shopping spree! There were some western clothes in there today and I got a brown set and was disappointed that there was no pink version to go with the pink hat and pink boots. So, I made my own!

I also designed my town flag and customized my town music. I got my museum and my Nooks Cranny all swapped around after three days. I am working on making a little neighborhood with the villagers I have. I have no idea if it is going to work how I want to and I know I'm going to be switching my town around a lot, but I'm having fun! 

Poppy will be relocating to her new spot tomorrow. I decided against moving Flora next to Hamlet because they had a big fight today. I'm going to go on a Nook Tour before bed to get some materials and hopefully some more rare bugs or fish to sell for some more cash. I'm going to need a lot of bells to move everyone around and I only have 50,000 left in my ABD again.


----------



## Sprinklebun

*daily chores (watering flowers, money rock, Nook Miles+, etc.)
*changed my town tune (thanks to kiwikenobi!)
*planted new flowers 
*paid off new bridge construction 
*tested out Amiibo with campsite 
*started building a park
*trapped Tammy on the beach (holes)
*celebrated opening of Able Sister’s shop
*tried (unsuccessfully) to convince Apple to move to my island
*cleaned out storage


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what all went on in Shione today! (It was busier than usual! )

3/31
• The bridge was completed, and Marshal moved in.
• Mabel was back again, and this time she asked me to help her find a place to set up shop permanently! Yay! After I spent a lotta bells, I gladly picked out a spot nearby. (It ended up next to Nook's Cranny, I'm hoping I can give them more space soon)
• Rex showed me how to make a clackercart.
• I formally welcomed Marshal to Shione. He seemed nicer and better behaved today. 
• Gayle seemed smitten with the flowers in my front yard, and made a point of coming over to water them. 
• Plucky gave me a black hand-knit tank! I think she's catching on to my tastes XD
• Completed many Nook+ tasks, gathered a bunch of materials, and made more bells. I'm now upwards of 800k in savings. 
• We celebrated the completion of the bridge!
• We're finally able to work on island evaluations; now the real work begins! 
• Went on a trip for materials and things to sell. Met Opal the Elephant.
• Celeste came back! She gave me plans for an Aries rocking "chair".
• Maddie taught me how to make a wooden-block wall clock. 
• Went on another trip, landed on a windflower hybrid island (blue and pink)!!! Also met Pekoe the Bear (and I couldn't resist inviting her to Shione)!
• Plucky taught me how to be "Apologetic".
• I set up another house plot on the second level, and we've started work on an incline leading up to it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I CAUGHT AN OARFISH!!!


----------



## Sanaki

Just recruited Marina from a mystery tour *again...* She literally just moved out cause I sold her lol


----------



## claracampanelli

- did my daily routine! hitting rocks, digging fossils etc
- Knicks was in my plaza! bought everything that he was selling
- welcomed Alice to my island 
- placed my 10th plot and went to a mystery tour
- found Zucker on my first island and invited him
- got rid of some trees to place crafted furniture and fences
- got a 3 star rating from Isabelle! apparently K.K. Slider is coming!
- went to 2 more island yours and caught a bunch of fish
- watered my flowers 

i totally forgot to check able sisters today lol


----------



## Krissi2197

Kind of a slow day today buuut:

- Welcomed Audie to my island!
- Invited Chief to the campsite for the second time; tomorrow I should be able to convince him to move in!
- The Able Sisters opened their shop today!!
- I went from 1 star to 2 stars on my island eval! Hopefully I can get to 3 soon.
- Sold turnips at a kind person's island for 591 bells per turnip. I made about 2.3mil bells!
- Got the attic in my home, decided to change the exterior. Will likely pay off my final loan tomorrow!


----------



## claracampanelli

claracampanelli said:


> - did my daily routine! hitting rocks, digging fossils etc
> - Knicks was in my plaza! bought everything that he was selling
> - welcomed Alice to my island
> - placed my 10th plot and went to a mystery tour
> - found Zucker on my first island and invited him
> - got rid of some trees to place crafted furniture and fences
> - got a 3 star rating from Isabelle! apparently K.K. Slider is coming!
> - went to 2 more island yours and caught a bunch of fish
> - watered my flowers
> 
> i totally forgot to check able sisters today lol



some updates:
- i realised i forgot to pay Lloid for the bridge i'm building so i did that
- and i saw some shooting stars and made some wishes  really hoping to get a large fragment tomorrow to craft my wand!


----------



## Tianna

I CAUGHT ALL THE BUGS AND FISH UP TO DATE YAYAYAYAYAY

NOW JUST IMPATIENTLY WAITING FOR APRIL TO START


----------



## R. Planet

Finally caught my Marlin.

About time!

Also got a cool DJ table.


----------



## Miss Misty

(Reluctantly) Invited Huck to move to town
Celebrated the Able Sisters' shop opening
Gathered my star fragments - still no large fragment for the Star Wand
Plotted another bit of land and went on a few (read: 20) island tours. Didn't find anyone so I guess I'd better hope RNGsus is with me tomorrow
Found a hybrid cosmos island and brought back some pink and orange cosmoses
Bought some carpets and wallpapers from Saharah
Popped a balloon and got a box sofa - got really excited for a real piece of furniture, then I noticed it was ugly. C'est la vie
Helped Wisp


----------



## Tako

I'm in Asia, so the Bunny Day Event started today for me! 

Aside from collecting eggs and petals, I've also:
- Moved all of my resident houses into the different residential districts
- Named the different districts after the non-native fruit trees I'll be planting there
- Decorated my campsite to look like a real campsite
- Built my second bridge

Will also be terraforming a little bit of cliffs to build my first incline later! o/


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mahina day 12:

- Piper moved in
- CJ visited
- Able Sisters opened up
- Paid off another loan

Mostly was working on fishing to take advantage of the fish premium with CJ.


----------



## miraxe

Today was the first day for the Abel Sisters store and my campsite! I got Chadder as my first camper. I was hoping for Phil, but Chadder is pretty cool! He's one of the few villagers I've never had, too. 

I did a lot of moving, cutting down, and planting cedar trees today. I'm starting my island remodeling from the top portion and working my way down since I'm pretty happy with the upper levels of my map. I have my campsite area almost completely finished now! The only thing I'm waiting on at this point is for the flowers to finish growing. I planted white windflowers around the campsite, and I'm just waiting for some more red and white hyacinths to show up in Nook's Cranny to fill up the empty spaces. Here's how everything is coming along!



Spoiler




















I also completely paid off my house today (hooray!), and I'm relocating it...a couple of spaces to the left haha. I realized I don't have space for fences on both sides of my house in the original spot, but everything should be good by tomorrow. I'm getting lots of hybrids, so I wanted them all nice and pretty by my house.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Got my amiibo cards today, which turned out to be 18 six packs of random cards. Worked out well enough, though as I got two Ankhas along with a bunch of other interesting villagers I'll have to consider (Camofrog, pecan, et al)
Brought Ankha to my campsite, where she requested a coconut juice and gave me the recipe (one coconut, easy peasy)
Gave her the coconut juice which I was surprised was furniture
Went to Harvs island where I put Ankha and Olivia up so I could get their posters
Managed to get two fossils into the museum and nearly have the diplodopolis finished
Paid for my new bridge and started paying for my newest home expansion
Got a couple other recipes
Finished the tree planting nook miles achievement
The Able.sisters opened today, and I uploaded my design inspired by The Dark Side of The Moon to the internet

Edit: got Gulliver on his way again. We shall see what I get


----------



## kukotte

- Build my hybrids garden
- Found my first Dreamie on a Nook isle. Jeremiah the silly blue frog <3


----------



## Heartcore

I had an empty spot in my town since Graham moved out yesterday and managed to find my ultimate dreamie, Sherb, on an island tour. So that was amazing. I then did a little bit of TT'ing to try and move out some other villagers that I'm not really fans of. Managed to get Merengue out and then found Judy while doing some island hopping. A wild but exciting day for me and my island.


----------



## Garrett

- sold my turnips at 600+ thanks to a forum user
- paid off final home loan
- sold fish to CJ (first visit)
- Fauna moved in
- found hybrid hyacinth island again
- found hybrid pansy island for the first time
- went to tarantula island for the first time, caught 39 tarantulas and invited Sherb to my island
- checked my ranking with Isabelle this morning and I'm at 3* so a certain K.S. is coming to town!  

A fun packed day for sure!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Bought everything from Mabel and got her shop.
- Made the rest of the housing plots.
- Accepted a camping villager.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught and donated some of the new fish for this month.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
⠀I fully finished for a couple new fish!
- Fished all into the night.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 13~ 4/01/20 
- Welcomed Cole to my Island
- Checked mail
- Checked my rating with Isabelle and am now at 2 stars
- Bunny day started today and I found Zipper and then I hunted some eggs


Spoiler:  










- Received recipe for bunny day bed from Zipper
- Found bunny day glowy garland recipe in balloon present and also found a basket pack recipe in a balloon present
- Talked to all my villagers
- Dug up all fossils
- Donated anything new to museum
- Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
- Checked Able Sisters and bought anything new
- Seems new bugs have started spawning on my island as I caught some for museum


Spoiler:


----------



## piske

Cheri moved-in!
I found Zipper and about 9 or 10 DIY recipes, and made a few as well. I ran out of stone eggs, and I am trying to save my Nook miles for when I can find villagers on islands again.
I realized you can catch sakura petals :0 Then I found a cherry blossom wallpaper recipe! It's hard catching the petals though ;A;
Donated a few items to my museum.
Weeded the rest of my island, took a while to do that. xD
P much chased balloons all day!


----------



## mocha.

Spent the day terraforming and re-jigging my island! A lot happier with the layout, and now it’s easier for me to see which areas need work and what I need to move around. I also set up a few plots for hybrids too


----------



## Shawna

1. Caught some new bugs and fish that are now available due to the arrival of April, and donated them to my museum.

2. Hunted up a lot of eggs, and crafted and sold some bunny day furniture. I plan to keep some later on.

3. Got CJ, sold some fish to him.

4. Invited Hopper to move in from an island tour.  Now, he isn’t necessarily a dreamie, but he is a good villager, and I do like him. I decided to just move him in, so I wouldn’t have to risk getting a cranky villager that I hated like Rolf or Gaston.

5.  Invited Astrid to my campsite for the third time, and she should be moving in within a couple of days, she’s one of my dreamies!!!! ^___________^


----------



## meggtheegg

-Today Bree officially moved in out of boxes 
-I caught and donated some new April butterflies and bugs!
-Got Sabel for the very first time and successfully completed her fashion check! 
-Completed Julian's second DIY request at the campsite so I can ask him to move in tomorrow 
- Chased balloons a lot of the time and got only bunny day DIY recipes, no sakura ones


----------



## jokk

i accomplished a lot today! cleared out a lot of space and made big flower breeding plots. i also made a little plaza/seating area.


----------



## Skitsu

I had no idea this thread existed until now, and I will now try my best to participate as often as I can!

Today in Tenshi-dō! 04/01/2020

-Bangle has finally moved in!! My best friend from New Leaf has arrived and I cannot be happier. Tomorrow Flurry should be moving in, making my island achieve 10 villagers and only one Dreamie missing (either Kabuki or Diana!)

-Project K has been completed, meaning that all my hard work begins today. I fixed up an area near the secret beach at the back for me to move my house into - tomorrow the house should be moved there.

-Leveled an entire third layer cliff and a part of my second layer cliff to make room for a cafe/restaurant area by the beach. Currently filling up the space with some brick path. 

-Also fixed up some river issues I was having, but more needs to be edited tomorrow since it curves in a weird way. 

-First incline paid! One side of my island is now easier to access. 

-Unlocked the Aries rocking chair recipe, so I made an additional one that now accompanies one my friend crafted for me.

-B U N N Y D A Y. My favorite event. The flying eggs are getting on my nerves but I'm very happy to be collecting egg furniture again. 

I don't have any interesting pictures for the day so have a WIP map:


----------



## maple22

- Crafted a couple of basic things (nothing much yet) for Bunny Day
- Sold some fish (coelacanth, oarfish, red snapper mainly) to C.J. and made good money
- Finally paid off a bridge I've been working on
- Got one of my all-time favorite villagers, Flurry, on an island tour
- Set down another plot for a new villager (nobody yet)
- Found my first special mystery island, a hybrid island with orange and pink roses

It was a pretty good day imo


----------



## Miss Misty

No one moved into the free plot so I get another day of island searching!
Helped Gulliver
Found a ton of eggs and got all the clothing recipes
Got the 100 Cast Master streak!
Paid off my latest house loan
Got the Netting Better achievement
Invited Zell to my island - he's not a dreamy but he's pretty cute & probably better than a rando (and it's nice to not be stuck with Huck as my smug)
Caught and donated a lot of new bugs and fish to the museum


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, watering flowers, etc
• hunted for eggs and earned bunny day sits
• caught some cherry blossom petals 
• welcomed zucker to the island
• did some landscaping and decorating
• got my 3 star rating!! 
• mailed all my villagers a letter


----------



## JKDOS

Started working on my next Amiibo, popped about 50 balloons, and cleaned up all fencing and DIYs I did the past 2 days now that I am at 4-star rating.


----------



## eve7

Traded Judy for Raymond, probably my biggest dreamie!!
Nearly finished my basement coffee shop! Just need a few more furnishings and it'll look perfect.
Crafted a shell table and shell speaker for my ocean/fishing room!
Super happy with my progress so far! Lots of stuff to be done still too.


----------



## Midoriya

Forgot to post yesterday because I was tired, whoops.  Here’s the next post.

Days 13 and 14 of UA Academy!

- Chadder is completely moved in.
- Able Sisters shop has opened!
- Started another red zen bridge on my island.
- Joey the duck moved in as my seventh villager even though I didn’t invite him (will kick him out later).
- Relocated Fauna’s home to the southeast portion of the island so there’s room for the second red zen bridge.
- Eloise will be moving in as my eighth villager even though I didn’t invite her (will kick her out later).
- Made more imperial fences around the new homes.
- A lot of fruit trees are fully grown and the fruit orchard in the western portion of the island is looking nice.
- Almost all coconut trees lining the beach are fully grown.
- Zipper T. Bunny showed up, found a lot of eggs, and some of the trees turned to sakura trees for the new event.
- Selected a place for a ninth villager plot.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Technically, this was yesterday, as I've officially stayed up waaaaaaaaay too late ': D


4/1
• The trees bloomed today! They're so pretty!
• Kitty moved in today, so I checked on her once I went through my mail. 
• I ran into Zipper before I could greet Kitty. Looks like I'll be egg hunting today! (And boy did I find a LOT)
• Looks like Rex likes to sing! (I found him in the plaza)
• Sahara was back today! Needless to say, I definitely bought from her. 
• Marshal showed me how to make a straw umbrella hat. 
• Caught multiple new bugs and a few new fish. 
• I discovered that there are sounds present when a building is going up, nice detail! 
• The donation goal for the ramp has been met, and it'll be finished tomorrow! 
• Made a backyard for Rex, and a small yard for Maddie! 
• My villagers gave me a lot of recipes today! 
• Went on a few trips for resources to sell and to gather materials. Found even more eggs! Met Lucha the Bird, Ike the Bear, Clyde the Horse, and Penelope the Mouse. I didn't really care for any of them, so none of them were extended an invitation. Better luck next time?


----------



## Garrett

- welcomed Sherb!
- plotted for my tenth villager
- did several excursions but didn't find anyone I liked enough to invite
- helped Gulliver 
- moved a lot of flowers to a higher area to make room for the tenth villager house
- paid for a new incline
- donated several new bugs and fish to museum
- enjoyed K.K.'s first gig
- unlocked terraforming!


----------



## OLoveLy

Finally, I can have the little shop of Ables Sisters tomorrow. c:
Now I need to unlock the terraforming to change my map. 'v'


----------



## Sir Zyr

Acquired 33 egg day recipes
completed 29 of them (ground eggs are so damn uncommon)
Got a cherry blossom wand (which works like the other wand)
Invited Ankha for a second time, and gave her an ironwood dresser after she gave me the recipe (now I just need a cutting board recipe and I can have a kitchenette)
Spawned all my villagers on Harv's island to get their posters (I'm thinking of going into the business of selling animal posters)
Put down a new house plot
donated a few bugs, fish, and fossils to the museum
Collected so many damn eggs
Added seven other recipes (five of them cherry blossom) to my total. not counting the above


----------



## Romaki

Just unlocked terraforming, very terrified!


----------



## JKDOS

Just got terraforming, so I'll be resigning my entire island after work.


----------



## SetsuTheYena

Slowly getting done with placing inclines and putting down paths on my whole island.


----------



## Bon

i went island hopping and found raymond today!


----------



## austin9880

I did a lot in the past day. Yesterday I caught all the new April insects and fish, so I was proud of that. Then I went from a 2 star island to a 4 star island. Then this morning I unlocked terraforming and have been going to town with pathways around my island plus some minor cosmetic fixes to the island itself. I've been continuing to build stone infrastructure and now I have four bridges and three (soon to be four) inclines.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I forgot to update yesterday. Day 13 of Mahina:

- Woo, it's now cherry blossom and Bunny Day season! Plus it's April, so new fish and bugs! 
- Got SO MANY new DIY recipes yesterday between random regular ones, Bunny Day ones, and cherry blossom ones. It was ridiculous.
- Gulliver visited. Again. He's an annoying NPC, but at least I like the stuff he gives. It was also interesting to note that NPCs can visit during event periods now. They couldn't before.
- Finally finished the 3 day period of inviting amiibo Ankha to the campsite. She is now going to be moving in!


----------



## Flare

Well yesterday I found Erik on an island which was pretty cool. Also got a lot of petals and eggs. Today I got the 3 star rating so I can start terraforming my island pretty soon.


----------



## JKDOS

Bon said:


> i went island hopping and found raymond today!



Lucky


----------



## Romaki

Terraforming is too powerful... I completely moved a river and turned another one into a pond. But I love it though, even though I'll have to spend millions to get everything in a good place for now... I have to path later on and see where it goes.

Other than that I finally had chucks at Able Sisters, and I bought 5 versions of them. The black one doesn't have any white parts to it, which is just insulting. Also found grew two more hybrids today and got K.K.'s concert.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Made the rest of the housing plots.
- Got another move in; Bonbon this time!
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught and donated some of the new bugs for this month.
- Got a bunch of eggs, cherry blossoms, and recipes for both events.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
⠀I fully finished for a couple new fish!
- Fished all into the night.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## marea

-Got my first purple windflower, woot!
- Bought rugs and wallpapers from Sahara
-Changed some of my villagers clothes, i gave Hazel a tulip crown and it looks so cute on her!
-Olive moved in and began unpacking, though i would say this is more her accomplishment than mine XD


----------



## piske

-My Normal villager moved-in (Aurora), so my Resident Services will be closed tomorrow to be upgraded! YAY! I have 5 villagers now.
-Crafted a few more pieces from the Bunny Day series
-Dailies
-Received a samurai wig from Gulliver for helping him out yesterday (that's a LOOK lol)


----------



## Veestah

I met Label and passed her inspection of party clothes.  I was NOT confident I could pull it off.
I also donated a Long Locust to the museum, and completed a Parasaur fossil!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Once again, this was technically yesterday, as I stayed up late balloon hunting looking for cherry blossom DIYs (found four of them! ).

4/2
• Pekoe moved in today, the Able Sisters opened for business, and the ramp was finished!
• Plucky showed me how to make a lily crown. 
• Met Flick today! (Flick is precious and must be protected) Sold him a lotta bugs!
• Went on a HUGE shopping spree at the Able Sisters...
• Finally reached 1M bells in savings! 
• We celebrated the Able Sisters' grand opening! 
• We officially have a 3-star rep! Yay! It looks like K.K. is finally getting ready to visit! 
• I set up the last house plot; now it's time to find one last villager! 
• Put together a pretty cute outfit for Easter (and since I loathe dresses, that says a lot about this outfit). I looked for colorful designs that people had made and picked my favorite, then accented it with a pink windflower, black stretch leggings, black Mary Janes, and a Bunny Day backpack. I also put my hair in a ponytail. 
• Couldn't take it anymore, opened up the designing app, and made myself some darn eyebrows. (To personalize it, I even included my actual facial scar; it's small, but it's there)
• Went searching for the final resident; ran into Tiffany the Rabbit, Chrissy the Bunny, Zucker the Octopus, Sylvana the Squirrel, Tipper the Cow, Felicity the Cat, Rory the Lion, Agnes the Pig, Drake the Duck, Bella the Mouse, and Patty the Cow. 
• Finished paying off my second loan! 
• When I met Sylvana, it happened; I landed on Tarantula Island. That was one of the most nerve-wracking hauls of my life. (Due to her impeding my progress,  Sylvana has also been blacklisted from Shione, on account of getting me bitten way too many times) 
• The tarantula haul, thanks to Flick, came out to be worth 228,000 bells. Holy cow! 
• I landed on a Bell Rock Island! Rollin' in the dough! 
• Patty has been invited to Shione as the final resident. She was one of my first villagers in New Leaf, so I'm delightfully surprised to see her again, and so soon!


----------



## Stil

I got Coco to move in  Just one dreamy left!!!


----------



## Khaelis

April 2, 2020: 

Things happened. 

I can't really remember most of it, but I did get my right room added to my house and got a lot of Bunny Day DIY recipes. Also caught a few new bugs and fish that came in April.


----------



## Sanaki

I decorated a key part of my town and I terraformed a lot to help trim down unwanted cliffs.


----------



## Dormire

Waterfalls! I put down the fountain here!


----------



## P. Star

-I time traveled a little bit to move some villagers out. 
-Traded Marshal and Rosie for Audie and Sherb thanks to the amiibo glitch being patched
-Did some minor terraforming and paid off the brick bridge


----------



## moon_child

Surprisingly hit the 3 star rating when I was just about to “start working” on it. My 10th villager only moved in today so I told myself oh I’ll check the town status so I can start decorating and stuff for the 3 star rating and what do you know...we were already there. Needless to say, I was very very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Romaki

Progress of Day One of Terraforming...






This is my first idea, I'll see what I like about it and what I don't. For now I want to pay off my house.


----------



## Krissi2197

So yesterday the forums were down when I shut down for the day so heres what I did; it isnt much:

- Chief moved in!
- I was able to get my island to 3 stars and KK is performing tonight!
- I managed to find more Cherry Blossom and Bunny Day DIY stuff
- Began working on my game room
- Paid off half my final loan
- Began planning what I wanted to do when terraforming was unlocked.

This weekends gonna be a busy one for me so hopefully I dont get too overwhelmed with terraforming and end up doing what I visualize!


----------



## JKDOS

Nearly done with the redevelopment of my map. I need to move villager homes now. I am currently repositioning the museum as it was 1 space too low. It will take me 2 days to move the museum, then I'll start moving the houses 1 by 1 and adjust the scenery and forestry.

Took about 6 or more hours to terreform this.


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 14~ 4/02/20

Isabelle gave me the outdoor picnic set recipe
Bought Some rugs and floors from Saharah as she was on my island today
Found Bunny Day vanity in balloon present
Found Bunny Day rug recipe in balloon present
Rex gave me Bunny Day crown recipe
Paid off current house loan and expanded my house in hopes that I get more storage space as my storage is full
Found Bunny Day merry balloons recipe
Placed bridge and paid it off so it can be built tomorrow
Built some furniture to place outside as I'm trying to get level 3 rating
Went on some mystery tours and found and Invited Lionel to live on my island as I forgot how much I loved having Lionel in my New Leaf towns and i should have added him as a dreamy for my Island so he will replace Yuka on my dreamy list.  



Spoiler


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Zell to town
Found a Bunny Day DIY bottle
Did "dailies" around the island
Started sorting my villagers into their Hogwarts houses with the crest doorplate DIY recipe Huck gave me (tryna win me over, I see you Huck)
Sprocket challenged me to a treasure hunt. I suspect the tarantula that attacked me while I was looking may have been sent by him to slow me down (you can't be doing things like that when Huck's trying to get in my good graces, my dude)
Helped Wisp


----------



## DJStarstryker

Since TBT was down yesterday evening, here's Mahina day 14:

- Ankha moved in!
- I placed a new plot and went on a mission to look for a neat villager. The 3rd island was a win! It was a money rock island that also had Kiki! I invited her to move to my island. I now have 9 out of 10. I'll keep slot 10 open in case anyone neat shows up at the campsite for now.
- Wisp visited again
- I think I finished collecting Bunny Day recipes. I now need to work on those sakura recipes now. Those having less of a timeframe to get them (10 days versus 12) AND being harder to get, I think it's going to cause a lot of complaints once the season is over and people not having finished their sets. Gonna try hard to complete mine!


----------



## Jubby Ducks

+ Alice moved in yesterday
+ Marty moved in today 
+ Bought a bunch of clothes from the able sisters

- Chop wood
- Catch bugs
- Fish
- Catch sakura leaves
- Pay my loan (I'm at the 198k bells one)
- Use nook miles ticket
- Talk to all my current villagers


----------



## quinnetmoi

Last night, I accomplished placing a new home for my first campsite visitor, Lopez.
I'm not crazy about him. But what's worse is the tragic 3/4 square off location of his house. 
Today my goal is to move him, then tomorrow get his house back into the right neighborhood.


----------



## Midoriya

Days 15 and 16 of UA Academy!

- Canceled the second red zen bridge on my island for now.
- Started a red steel staircase incline near the level to my house.
- Eloise moved in (will kick her out later).
- Gruff moved in (will kick him out later).
- Made more imperial fences around the new homes.
- I did a TON of landscaping, so now all the fruit and normal trees are in the western portion of the island and the fruit orchard is complete, the central portion features some gardens, a park, and a plaza with a fountain and bamboo trees around the main hall, and the upper portion of the island features cedar trees.  The nature varies depending on area, just like a real island.
- Also added some outside furniture such as an outdoor bath, pool, lighthouse, swing set, and a generator that makes noise next to the beach.
- Added bamboo trees on each side of the two waterfalls for atmosphere.
- Selected a place for a tenth villager plot.
- Finished paying off my 398,000 bell home loan and started on the 548,000 bell home loan.
- Achieved a three star rating, so now K.K. Slider is going to hold his concert tomorrow!
- Had a friend over.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Ankha didn't move in today (random moved into another plot I had set up instead, oh well, she'll be in tomorrow)
Said random was Admiral
Got some new bugs for the museum
Went to bell rock isle twice
Paid over 200k of my mortgage
donated two new fossils
Became true friends with Tank and Reneigh
Chops said he wanted to move and I told him to go ahead 
Accomplished a half dozen nook miles rewards, including the final levels of greedy weeder and clam and collected
Set up KK's concert for tomorrow
Learned several new recipes, including bamboo wand


----------



## claracampanelli

this was actually yesterday, but i stumbled upon an Money AND Scorpion island! i usually never have luck with mystery tours so this made me really happy


----------



## tajikey

Enjoyed a KK Slider morning concert, followed by securing the ability to terraform. Once I purchased the water and cliff permits, I went for it.

Terraforming takes some getting used to, but holy heck, is it fun!


----------



## Miss Misty

Got the Outdoor Picnic recipe from Isabelle - crisis averted lol
Did CJ's challenge to catch some 'big-time fish' & sold him my cache of Oarfish
Commissioned a seahorse model
Bit of a lazy day today.


----------



## meo

Camped the beach for balloon recipes.
Literally all I've done.
Got...6 Sakura recipes today I believe (started with 4 this morning) and I got a bamboo recipe too I was looking for.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

A new islander moved in today, Hamphrey. No idea how I feel about him yet.. he was just a random move in. Luckily I got to invite a villager I like from the mystery islands today, soon I'll have Chester living with me  
Other then that I decorated my island a bit and and spent time getting more nook miles


----------



## th8827

I built a Desert in the SE corner of my Island using the Sand path around Ankha's house. I also moved Lucky into the empty lot in the Desert. Egyptian zone!

I got several more Sakura recipes, including a nice Lantern. 

Somehow, I found no new Egg recipes, even though I now have over 100 Sky Eggs.

I met CJ for the first time, and I gave him 3 Crawfish for a model. Looking forward to seeing it. Kind of regretting not saving 3 of each of the March fish.

Caught my 2nd Barreleye. Because I donated 1 to the Museum already, I need 2 more for a model.


----------



## moonchu

today ~~ i'm relieved that the balloon glitch has been fixed and received ONE sakura recipe today, but better than none. we welcomed fang into the island today, who is my favourite ever TT^TT <3 messed around with a little terraforming and grinded out some miles for future island hopping. i also added an incline today and prepped an area for a diagonal bridge tomorrow.


----------



## 5cm/s

- kk slider concert! + unlocking the ability to put down paths wooooo
- did a TON of trading today- got a good 4-5 cherry blossom diy recipes, and shot down another good 4-5, so i'm at 13 of the 14 recipes (just need the bonsai!!!!!), and i'm so happy
- did a lot of free crafting for people because it's nice to interact w other players

i played for SO long today i'm kind of sick of playing (the high-pitched ballon whoooooshing sound is RINGING in my ears from all my obsessive slingshotting today) so i'm logging off now! yikes!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 15~ 4/03/20

Welcomed Boris to my Island
Checked my rating with Isabelle this morning and finally reached a 3 star rating so K.K Slider will be doing a concert tomorrow               



Spoiler












Paula taught me the apologetic reaction
Found Bunny Day flooring in balloon present
Ran into flick for first time and went on mystery tour and caught a bunch of giant water bugs and sold them to him                                   



Spoiler














Found Sakura-Wood flooring recipe in balloon present
Found Bunny Day Lamp recipe in balloon recipe
Found Lily record player recipe in bottle on beach
Checked mail
Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
Checked Able Sisters shop and bought anything new
Dug up all fossils
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione today!

4/3
• Some rando named Harry moved in (the night before last, I wasn't able to find a desirable villager before I fell asleep), but it looks like Slider's here!
• I WANT HARRY GONE, I took one look and shuddered. I will never allow this to happen again. 
• I finally have the Island Designer App! Booyah!!!
• It looks like Rex isn't the only enthusiastic singer here; Marshal likes to sing too. 
• Began working on paths through town! 
• Rex showed me how to make an orange dress.
• Plucky taught me how to express "Laughter".
• Someone lost a book! Plucky helped me track down the owner, who turned out to be Pekoe.
• Got my licenses for water and cliff structures, this is gonna be fun XD
• Ran around for a while hunting for normal balloons, found 7 more Cherry Blossom Recipes!
• Kevin, Plucky Gayle, and Marshal were hanging out on the beach by Kevin's house. It looked like they were having fun! 
• (Had to take a few hours' break, as my Dad wanted to work on his island, and I was hungry.)
• Worked on yards for Pekoe, Kevin, and Plucky. I really need new stuff to decorate their yards with...
• Elected to destroy our OG log bridge so to create a better one further upriver tomorrow.
• Agreed to let Nook expand my house again. Looking forwards to more storage space! 
• Altered my tiny isle so that I could fix it up design-wise. I'll be moving the Able Sisters for the time being, and then putting it back in the fixed plot tomorrow. I'll also move Nook's Cranny then, so I can create a nice space between them.


----------



## lambshu

i caught and sold like 50 tarantulas to flick, and make a bunch of bells! i also kept working on paths for my main museum plaza (which is right in front of my airport bc why not) as well as finish crafting the egg furniture set...


----------



## Jaden

Went and moved a cliff that was bugging me and managed to make it look kind of decent. Terraformin is finicky but the results can be great if you are patient. Moving /changing block by block is  very tedious, especially when you want something gone and the games makes it smooth first and gone the next time you swing your shovel.

Other than that Graham moved out yesterday which was fine, he was a nice villager but did not grow on me. So right now I am Nook-Island-hopping, trying to find someone new. Guess who welcomed me on ilsand numer 8 or so: Graham! xD I just talked to him, went to collect the stones/ores/wood/eggs and quietly left. Talk about coincidences!

I'd love to find another smug villager. Secretly hoping for Ken because he'd fit well with Plucky (who is one of my first two villagers and still on the island). Got 20 NMT stacked so yeah! Thumbs crossed!


----------



## Romaki

Just got a cherry blossom wand recipe that doesn't require those white star fragments.


----------



## Peter

I unlocked terraforming this morning! :- ) going to try out making some waterfalls to surround my campsite, i'm feeling excited


----------



## Hanif1807

- Chose my island layout, name, and hemisphere i decided for my island
- Crafted flimsy rod and net
- Set my tent and my first two villagers' tent
- Kept some of the fish and bugs i caught until Blathers has come to my island

So basically, i just started playing lol


----------



## CamelotHannah

i just found Bob on a mystery island and i’m asking him to move to my island


----------



## xMatthew

Skye moved in and I found my final cherry blossom recipe. I'm happy with it


----------



## Romaki

Got Goldie to push Pietro out.


----------



## Khaelis

Found a couple cherry blossom DIYs, caught a few new bugs and fish, and I've started the process of relocating most of the houses close to the beach in preparation of terraforming the island as I reached a 3☆ Rating earlier.


----------



## trashpedia

- I found the Cherry Blossom wood panel wallpaper! All that's left is one more DIY and I have completed the set! 
- I gave Buck a football jersey on this birthday today and he really loved it! Apparently it increased his friendship level because I got Nook Miles for it?
- I was talking to my villager Apollo frequently until he got actually pi$$ed. So I'm guessing that villagers can annoyed with you try to talk to them too much?


----------



## Sanaki

I found Audie on a mystery island and I finished up Lolly's housing area and moved her house.


----------



## Rinpane

Got the homes ready for villagers 3-5 to move in, also just got another cherry blossom recipe(umbrella). Nook’s Cranny opened today so I bought/ordered several things, including a particular chair that a friend of mine liked.
Plus I got to see shooting stars on my island for the first time!


----------



## DJStarstryker

- Got 2 more cherry blossom recipes. I need 7 more. This grind is so slow...
- Set up a nice campsite area and a nice onsen area. That was enough to bump me up to 3*. I didn't expect to reach 3* today, so it's neat knowing the whole Project K goal is just about done.


----------



## Jubby Ducks

Completely reset. Just because of finding out how expensive terraforming and moving/modifying the layout will be.


----------



## trenchdragon

Finished decorating Dobie's house exterior. He has an old scholar vibe with his telescope, rocking chair and campfire high on his cliff.
Went to KK's concert and got KK Swing from him! It'll sound to great in the study I plan to build on my upper level once I get it built.
Elvis moved in! Very excited. I love his outfit in this game, so regal. His house is cool too.

Normally I love to go fishing but I'm holding off until after Bunny Day. Tired of reeling in eggs, lol.


----------



## driftwoodisle

Redecorated half of my marketplace, layed paths connecting said marketplace to another area of my island (also tested out the little heart path connector thing- it's so so cute I love it), filled in an empty place with a future hybrid garden, started working on my upstairs, anddd bought the wood path to begin setting up my outdoor cafe! 
Now that i'm done with Project K it's been a lot of filling my island out and hopefully working towards 5. My fruit trees are gonna grow in pretty soon and this time I hope I don't forget to save one of each for my marketplace, lol


----------



## meo

- Celebrated Buck's Bday, gave him a scooter and he was pretty pumped about it
- Talked to all the others, watered all the things, cleaned up (hit rocks, picked up branches, dug fossils)
- Donated a few fish/bugs/fossils
- Finished collecting all the Sakura recipes from balloons
- Moved Octavian's house in prep for moving it back lol (since we can't just move it one square off bc that would have been much more convenient) 
- Did a dozen mile+ things or so
- Hit 300 balloons for the miles achieve and got my golden slingshot recipe!


----------



## Sanaki

Just found Fauna on a mystery island for my sister.


----------



## Lavamaize

Today my able sisters was finally built and Sherb moved in! I love Sherb's house as it looks very "beachy" and he is one of my favorite villagers. I also made a new outfit for my character today!


----------



## piske

-resident services was upgraded (hi, isabelle!)
-placed the campsite and a second bridge
-finished-up the normal egg recipes (need to get the wobbler and wand recipes)
-dailies
-mable visited for the second time (woo hoo!)
-no new sakura recipes :<


----------



## Miss Misty

Did some Miles+ initiatives
Helped Wisp
Made the most terrifying discovery of my life (the tarantulas hiss)
Found a few more cherry blossom recipes & I think I now have all the Bunny Day recipes


----------



## Manaberry

I found both flora and fauna on mystery islands, so happy ♥ Also been cleaning up around my town and planting tons of flowers n_n


----------



## Saylor

I befriended Sable  and relocated my house and decorated around it a little.


----------



## aburayacrossing

I put down custom design paths in my entire downtown, several different types, including one I made myself. I've already passed my NL progress!


----------



## petitemyeon

Finally got around to surrounding my museum with waterfalls and I'm in love with the results! Also revamped my house's yard to make it look neater :^)


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay Day 16~ 4/04/20 
- Welcomed Lionel to my Island
- K.K Slider had a concert in plaza                                                                       


Spoiler














- Found Bunny Day wall clock recipe in balloon present
- Got the Island designer app
- Found Cherry blossom bonsai recipe in balloon present
- Found Bunny Day stool recipe in balloon present
- While walking around town, I noticed Phoebe had a thought bubble so I talked to her and she wants to move so I told her to go spread her wings
- Checked to see how many miles it was to buy more licenses for the designer app. I wanted to buy both water and cliff structure licenses but only had enough miles to buy one so I bought the water structure license. 
- Found Bunny day wreath recipe in balloon present
- Dug up all fossils
- Donated anything new to museum
- Found Bunny day festive balloons recipe in balloon present
- Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
- Checked Able Sisters and bought anything new
- Started to work on terraforming my island


Spoiler













- Placed a bridge and paid it off


Spoiler


----------



## Sir Zyr

Paid off my latest loan (next one is 1,280,000 bells, so it'll take longer)
Set up an incline and started paying for it
Donated a few fossils to the museum
Ankha moved in today, so happy!
Chops is in boxes now, and will be gone tomorrow
Returned a lost notebook to Reneigh
Reached true friend level with Tammi


----------



## rianne

I adopted Chrissy from someone, moved some hybrids to decorate the outside of the plaza and did some more house decorating. I also paid off my second to last home loan.


----------



## Midoriya

Day 17 of UA Academy!

- K.K. Slider performed his concert and now I can terraform.
- I terraformed the island, adding stone grounds to everywhere except for the fruit orchard on the western side, and changed the east river a bit using waterscaping.  Now the island looks much more oriental with stone grounds + red zen bridges + imperial fences everywhere.
- Finished paying off the red steel staircase incline next to the cliff that goes to my house.
- Peggy will be moving in as my tenth villager (may or may not kick her out later).
- Had a friend over.

I can foresee progress slowing down a bit from here on out.


----------



## carackobama

- had K.K. perform for the first time
- crafted my remaining Bunny Day furniture
- moved Beardo’s house
- started doing some extra pathing around town using the Island Designer tool
- demolished a bridge to rebuild a new one tomorrow
- did some minor waterscaping on my ponds and rivers to test out the feature
- went on a few tours to try and find a new villager to fill my empty plot in town but with no luck  
- did a bit of NM tickets grinding to be able to buy the cliffscaping permit tomorrow


----------



## dino

- got island designer app
- terraformed 70% of my island


----------



## MapleSilver

Today Tom Nook got me to build the first bridge along with three villager plots. I didn't put much trouble into placing them as I can always move them later. I unlocked pretty good tools recipes, which was the last of the Nook Miles upgrades I needed. Went to three different towns today and was able to shop at their Able Sisters, despite not having it in my town yet. Glad I did, since I picked up some cute clothing there. Picked up apples from a friend's more developed town, so every single apple that grows in Fireleaf will originate from that town. Caught a snapping turtle which is now proudly displayed in my house. I think that's pretty much it for now.


----------



## austin9880

I built my fifth incline (making 5 inclines and 6 bridges). I moved Rocket's house to a better location. I'm now up to 137 pieces of outdoor furniture placed and just over 250 pieces of fencing (still 4 stars probably because Nook's Cranny hasn't updated yet). I made presents for my friends who are just getting started with the game and they LOVED them, so I'm really happy about that.


----------



## Saga

- Crafted the final Bunny Day recipes (of those released so far)
- Got the last cherry blossom recipe, and crafted all of the items to give to a friends who TT'd right through cherry blossom season without getting any recipes. (lol)
- Moved my museum and created a plaza in front of it with a fountain and small cafe.
- Made a cute Pusheen sweater and Bary-san T-shirt (mascot from Imabari, Japan).


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I got my island to 2 stars, the able sisters opened today, Keaton moved in, I unintentionally went to tarantula island and invited Megan to my island, and filled my pockets with tarantulas... I also spent some time landscaping and found a hybrid island with some pansies, so that was nice


----------



## Dormire

Recently in Somnus Island:
- Negotiated with an amazing person and got a deal to get Raymond in my island! (350m IGB and 40 NMT is no joke to trade but it's a small price to pay for Raymond...)









- Terraformed my island to have a nice  tiered waterfall area!
- Moved houses and buldozed a bridge (terraforming reasons!)
- Almost completed the Cherry Blossom DIY set but halted to transport the horde of bells I had to pay for Raymond. No big deal though! I can just TT back to catch up on what I missed!


----------



## marea

♡ My resident services finally upgraded 
♡ placed the campsite 
♡ placed the plot for the clothing shop
♡ placed some things around the island 
♡ Got my second purple windflower 
♡ Planted some trees 
♡ Donated some fossils 
It was a very eventfull day!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

This was yesterday's events, as I passed out cold before I could post it (and slept waaaaay too hard):


4/4
• Patty moved in today! I'm actually happy to see her again!
• Went through my mail, found a present from Rex! 
• Pink Hyacinths grew in today! They're so pretty! 
• Slider was playing in the plaza today! Kevin and Pekoe were his captivated audience. I'll have to come back later if I want a copy of some music. 
• Plucky showed me how to make a key holder.
• Moved Nook's Cranny so I could start work on Shop Isle, and began work on the new bridge. 
• Checked on Patty! She's moved in well! 
• Requested K.K. Metal when 6pm hit. I love what they've done with it! 
• Found 2 cherry blossom recipes! Yay! 
• Kitty showed me how to make a bamboo basket. 
• Hauled tail catching things and crafting items to make bank and finish the west bridge. It should be ready by morning! 
• Finally collected the final Cherry Blossom recipe making my total 14 in all. I'm so happy!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

I'll post today's events before I go to bed this time ': D


----------



## Khaelis

Is there a possibility this thread could be stickied? It gets lost a lot, and this is a thread many people use almost daily. Anyways...

April 5, 2020:

K.K. came to Agrestis a day or two and performed! Afterwards, I unlocked the Island Designer app. Can't wait to shape my island into the jaw-dropping island I've envisioned. Other than that, I didn't do too much aside from my constant balloon popping in attempt to get more cherry blossom DIYs, in which I was successful in getting two of. I also caught a few new bugs and fish for the museum.

Aside from that, I've been slowly prepping my island for the massive overhaul to come. I've been slowly relocating villager's homes to the grass near the beach in the corner, since I plan to have that specific area fairly flat and open. It's becoming very costly, very quickly... might have to get some Nook Tickets to sell for some quick Bells.

Oh, and Freya is moving in tomorrow! Really happy about it, especially since she was a random move in and she was a villager I was considering having on my island.


----------



## th8827

I finally got around to laying out my paths. They look decent.

I invited a whole bunch of people over to my town to get a rare DIY recipe from Ankha.

I invited a whole bunch of people to my town to buy flowers.

Filbert announced that he is leaving soon. I wish him luck in his new home.


----------



## Sir Zyr

No donations today (all dupes)
Funded a ramp up to the second level
Caught a conversation between Ankha and Reneigh (check the pictures and video threads for the dressing down Reneigh gave Ankha)
Saved Ankha from a flea
Got a number of new recipes (including golden plates, which, if I can get a good nugget, seems the perfect gift for Ankha)
Got Zell to move into the plot previously occupied by Chops


----------



## eladisland

got sherb
it was sick


----------



## Miss Misty

Won one of Sprocket's treasure hunts finally
Had a blue pansie sprout!
Agreed to let Bubbles move out
Helped Wisp


----------



## DJStarstryker

- KK Slider performed on my island for the first time
- As a result, I unlocked the terraforming app!  I haven't done much yet, just placed some paths in certain areas
- Managed to get 3 more sakura recipes. Only 4 more left and I have 5 days to do it. I feel a lot better about that now.
- Already down to only 3 fish/bugs needed to complete my critterpedia until May, or whenever new ones become available.


----------



## Pink Issyboo

I crafted multiple Bunny Day items and walked across my newly constructed suspension bridge for the first time.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Just in time before I doze off; here's what happened on Shione today! 

4/5
• Woke up way too late, so I missed Daisy Mae again...
• Since I already have all of the cherry blossom recipes, I didn't get any from Isabelle. Ah well. 
• Got my second S-ranking from the HHA! Looking good! 
• Orange pansies grew in Maddie's yard! 
• Gayle taught me how to make a bamboo bench. 
• Marshal was thinking of moving (already?!), but I changed his mind for now. Looks like he's grown on me after all! 
• Sabel's warming up to me! Hooray! 
• The money tree blocking the way to Pekoe's house finally finished growing, so I could finally remove it and reap the rewards. 
• It looks like there's a fishing tourney coming up on Saturday! But with Bunny Day still being in effect then, will I even be able to catch any? 
• Set aside a plot for the new bridge to Shop Isle! Time to start setting up the plaza!
• Put in a LOT of work landscaping and crafting. Shione's slowly coming together! 
• Maddie showed me how to make a cherry dress. 
• Rex asked me to play with him; I had to run around and find a treasure he buried. With all of the work I've been doing, I was worried I wouldn't be able to find it, but I did in the end with two minutes left to spare. It turned out to be a corkboard. 
• Wisp was back again! He gave me "zori" for my trouble. 
• Ran around scrounging up bells to pay for the new bridge (had to take a break for charging). The bridge will be ready by morning!


----------



## Garrett

- finally collected all the cherry-blossom recipes after five whole days haha
- made a little cherry-blossom park 
- got 4* rating from Isabelle
- sold all my tarantulas to Flick, got 468k I think!
- said sashay away to Kyle
- said shantay you stay to Marshal
- got my first purple hyacinth
- moved my museum to the highest level at the back of the island


----------



## Midoriya

Day 18 of UA Academy!

Didn’t really do much today besides sell stuff, encounter Wisp again and retrieve his spirit pieces, and donate more fossils to the museum.  Will probably play more in a bit.


----------



## Lazaros

*⸸* made a heart shaped pond for god knows whatever reason at 1am on a week- & workday
*⸸ * raymond to my island for reasons unknown.
*⸸* he and dobie are watering flowers now, what a good, wholesome pair of office slaves.
*⸸* finished my ounth bridge.
*⸸* will probably proceed to do some landscaping?


----------



## R. Planet

Bought 400k in turnips.

Finished all of my collected Bunny/Egg recipes.

Decided on my 7th islander location. Scouted and pondered on my number 8 and my 2nd bridge location.


----------



## erlsay

made some money selling turnips :') yay
one step closer to paying off loans


----------



## Rinpane

I crashed out before I posted yesterday’s events.

•Sherb moved in! I welcomed him warmly.
•Got a couple more cherry blossom recipes...and a dupe recipe. But having the dupe worked out very well!
•I got to visit the hybrid flower island! Took several hybrid tulips before going home. (Then proceed to accidentally pick a pink tulip and run over a black tulip)
•Bought 300 turnips. Had more money for them later but Daisy Mae was gone. Maybe next Sunday.
•Visited a few islands belonging to other people. Shopping at Nooks and Ables is my bellsink, that’s for sure. ^^;
•Wished on so many stars that I completed step 2 & 3 of the achievement chain in one night. It occured to me I could have invited people but by the time I noted that, it was super late where I live and I wanted to save inviting people for when I’m further in the game.

Overall a good day! And for today well I know Rosie will be moving in, so I’ll welcome her today.


----------



## Mosshead

It's a really small achievement but I caught a jewel beetle today, which means I've finally filled up my critterpedia with all of the new critters available in April :^)


----------



## marea

☆ Flick was visiting and now my storage is finally free from all those Tranatulas i have been keeping. I nearly fainted when he emerged from between trees because i wasnt expecting him  >_<
☆ My camp site is finally up and ready to accept campers, am praying for the best.
☆ Pansies finally showed up in my store so i bought a bunch to start breeding, even though i am having no luck breeding my non native flowers, sadly.
☆ Finished payment for my loan.
☆ Ordered the light house from Nook Stop.
☆ Donated fossils and completed something, i forgot which one lol.
☆ Caught some more of the new available bugs and fish.


----------



## coziefox

Sold a few bugs to Flick for a higher price
Started to kick up my original paths 
Dug up fossils 
Did some weeding (i pretty much weeded everything when I first got the game)
Checked turnip prices but was less than paid for 
Started to craft some Bunny Day DIYs
Caught some more Cherry Blossom petals
Crafted replacement tools
Gave Boone his lost notebook 
Deposited my money
Found at least 2 new fossils and donated them


----------



## DJStarstryker

- CJ visited. I'm having him make me a barred knifejaw model this time.
- Managed to get some more sakura recipes. 2 more left! I also noticed that I only need 1 more young spring bamboo recipe, but I haven't gotten drops for those since March. Hopefully whenever I finish the sakura set the game will give it to me. Not sure when young spring bamboo season ends. 

That was mostly it. Just was grinding for bells and recipes today (other than the regular chores).


----------



## austin9880

Today was a big day! I GOT A 5 STAR ISLAND! I could not believe it. So I now have the golden watering can to add to my collection! Hopefully some gold roses will be on the way soon. I then went to check on Marshal to see he was making GOLD ARMOR! My friend then got the recipe for the gold wall, so now I have an entirely gold main room with antique black furniture. Looking forward to how that'll go over with HHA! I had Kicks today which was nice. Other than that I just caught a bunch of bugs and sold them.


----------



## Khaelis

April 6, 2020: 

- Moved yet another villager's house in preparation of terraforming.
- I think I got all cherry-blossom DIYs. 
- Things...

Yeah. Not much today.


----------



## KarinaKatrea

Finished collecting the entire cherry blossom set for DIY recipes and found Zucker on a mystery island. =D.


----------



## th8827

Very little.

Filbert moved out.

Bought some Neon Tights in all colors. Happy about that.

Bought an overpriced Phonograph on someone's island. Let them catalog it.


----------



## itsLJ

I feel like I want to post on this thread daily so I can track stuff for myself
Northern Hemisphere:
- Met Flik for the first time.
- Zucker wanted to move out, sorry bud, and then he got sick.
- Began laying out fencing for houses (explanation below)

Southern Hemisphere:
- Still catching up after starting late, currently playing on April 2nd
- Today is a meteor shower so going to watch that with my partner
- Finish setting up fencing for eight villagers to be able to get 3-star rating.
_Now, I realize that my southern hemisphere island is more symmetrical than my northern island but to not reset because I paid quite the amount of bells to get Zucker, I am going to make due and try a different island aesthetic._

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

Oh, and I was able to make my Besaid island tune the Hymn of the Fayth like in FFX. Deciding on what flag I want.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid farewell to Bubbles
Put down a new house plot & invited Freya from an island trip - she's not a dreamy, but she looks nice and I'd like to get to know her
Helped Wisp
Paid off my latest house loan


----------



## P. Star

Spent 115 Nook Mile Tickets before finally finding Raymond!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Today was a shorter day, but no less entertaining; here's what went on in Shione today! 

4/6
• The bridge was finished! Getting to the store should be much easier now!
• Gayle showed me how to express "Glee".
• Maddie taught me how to make a log stool.
• Label was here today! It looks like it's time for a fashion challenge! She wanted a "vacation theme"; I wasn't sure if I had what she was looking for, but she seemed to like my choices! She gave me a tailor ticket and sunglasses she made as thanks. 
• Prepared to move Nook's Cranny back to Shop Isle, worked on a little more landscaping. 
• Kitty taught me how to make an unglazed dish set. 
• Ran around gathering up bells and miles as usual.


----------



## Fluuffy

I blocked boomers house so he wouldn’t go to sleep. He’s usually already asleep at this hour but i’m hoping maybe he’ll get a thought bubble.

Now i’m the one falling asleep D:


----------



## thatawkwardkid

The park area in my town is about 80% done and I'm pretty content with it.


----------



## moon_child

I tore it down. Finally done with the Sakura and bunny day crafting so I started with island development. Cut down all my trees and then removed all the rivers. My island is now as barren as can be. I’m in the process of terraforming and moving things where they should go. Since I don’t TT, this might go on for quite a while.


----------



## Raz

I haven't played the game the past two days. Missed Camofrog and Marcie's move-ins. It's almost 6am here, I woke up a few minutes ago, and I'll play as soon as the clock hit 6am. It will be the first time I will be playing this AC before 2pm lol 

I'll probably try to get some morning fish/bugs if there's anything I didn't get yet, maybe try to make some bells, and move the "storyline" to unlock project K.


----------



## RoyNumber1

Caught billions of tarantulas and placed paths all over my island. Also already know where the next bridge and incline will be placed. Celeste visited my island and I made a cool item.


----------



## dragonair

I did a bit of landscaping today! Crafted some waterfalls around my zen garden and made a small campsite in the mountains. Found more places for inclines and bridges so I'll be working on paying those off. I also got a cute recipe for a doorplate from Blanche! Annnd worked on my outdoor cafe a lil more~


----------



## Pink Issyboo

Spent around two hours crafting and customizing.


----------



## rianne

Decorated my upstairs zen garden, outdoor onsen and added a double-tiered waterfall behind resident services because of seeing it on someone else's island.


----------



## marea

◇ placed a plot for my forced camper, Zell.
◇ Placed a second plot and went to some islands, found Vivian and invited her to mine.
◇ Completed the challenge CJ gave me.
◇ Got a couple of new recipes like the Shell bed!


----------



## Garrett

- welcomed new resident Marshal to the island
- sold my hoarded expensive fish to CJ
- crafted all the bunny day items
- sold my turnips for 1,666,000 bells


----------



## JKDOS

Yesterday Flick was intown, so I offloaded somewhere near 100 Tarantulas to him. Then spent time catching peac0ck butterflies to sell to him while looking for balloons with Cherry-blossom recipes.

My savings have now grown large enough that I should be able to complete the rest of my house, move all villager homes the the new designated neighborhood, and still have enough to live comfortably.


----------



## Mello

I made like 60m bells, acquired many stacks of materials. First time in days I've been productive.


----------



## Imbri

I got my 3-star rating. Yay!

Random chores, bought some rugs from Saharah, visited with villagers, and bought a few new outfits.


----------



## Raz

Sold tons of fruits early in the morning.

"Label" is in my island, she explained that she's changed her name and I found it funny. Also completed her task.

Found out that the 9th plot of land was sold to Soleil.

Found Fang on an island and invited him to Kupoland. Now I have 10 residents.

Helped a couple villagers with flea problems.

Planted some new flowers, chopped down harvested money trees, got some wood and bamboo.

Crafted a few items from the bunny set and two others.

Talked to Camofrog and Marcie, who moved in yesterday but as I didn't play the game in the last two days, I didn't see them coming (invited Marcie on an island and Camofrog apparently came from one of my friends' island).

Bought a few clothes.

I don't think there's something to do for the rest of the day.

EDIT: almost forgot, I've finally drawn the island's flag


----------



## Imbri

Raz said:


> EDIT: almost forgot, I've finally drawn the island's flag
> View attachment 235663



Aw, I like your flag!


----------



## Raz

Imbri said:


> Aw, I like your flag!


I just saw that there was a couple errors (two extra pixels on the nose and the eyes were too thick) and now I fixed it haha


----------



## Eirrinn

Gave away chief for a trade, waiting for kabuki
Rooting up like 90% of my flowers to make way for landscaping and making my town a bit more flat, worked on a rover sweater design


----------



## Splinter

I started terror forming.


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Freya to town
Passed Label's fashion check for the first time
Got the final cherry blossom DIY recipe
Wished on some stars (which was gorgeous with the falling cherry blossoms ;o; ) & got a constellation DIY from Celeste
Walked in on Isabelle spraying perfume on her flowers(?)
Went on a few island tours to fill my plot, but couldn't find anyone. (why is the game so insistent on giving me a lazy when 1. I already have one and 2. I have more males than females?)
Got tarantula island though so in addition to hoping for a good villager, I'm also hoping for a Flick visit


----------



## DJStarstryker

- Saharah was in town. None of the things I got from her today were especially exciting, but hey. More for the catalog.
- Got the cherry blossom pochette. All I'm missing now is the clock!


----------



## Sir Zyr

Traded two DIY recipes for NMTs
Gave Ankha a gift which she loved (Golden plates)
Moved a few fruit trees around because they were surrounded by flowers
Got my loan under one million bells
Finished the hoarder nook miles accomplishment
Tank asked for a loach, and I caught one for him
Learned the happy reaction from Reneigh
Donated a peacock butterfly and a few fossils to the museum


----------



## Stevey Queen

A lot.

Paid off my first incline. Picked a new spot to move my house to. Went on some mystery tours and eventually ran into Freckles, my enemy. I invited her just because I want someone on my island that I don’t really like. Well I like/hate her. She’s just ugly and annoying but I’ve had her in the past in so many times. We have history...

I made a huge walkthrough garden that I plan to plant hyacinths in, as they are my favorite flowers in this game.


----------



## tajikey

Shot down the recipe for the golden slingshot. That's about it.


----------



## coffee biscuit

Started terraforming half my river away, I moved my home to make room and I also moved my mass amounts of hybrids onto the beaches, again, to make room for terraforming shenanigans. I started to create a river in front of my airport and paid off a red zen bridge for it. I kind of already hate the location but oh well lmao, I'll have to see what it looks like tomorrow once the bridge is built.


----------



## Mareets

I finally got terraforming and spent LITERAL hours on it lmao... I have no idea what I'm doing but it's fun !!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Quick update:

- Celeste showed up on my island tonight even though there wasn't a meteor shower. Got a new DIY from her, the Aries rocking chair! 
- Also! I completed the cherry blossom set! 

That was a surprisingly productive 10 minutes!


----------



## austin9880

Today was another great day! I convinced Flurry to move onto my island. I also made about 1 mil from trades, which was nice. I've completed my sky blue cute set, my black antique set, and my brown rattan set. Just working on my brown imperial set now and I'll be more than happy! I'm building my last bridge. Now I just have to add one incline and fix a not so great incline and a not so great bridge.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Haven't posted here at all, thought I'd start cuz I recently just got the construction permit. 

Pathways. I tried making a path yesterday from my bridge to my stairs and it looked awful. Then I had an idea and this morning I got rid of it. I went and replaced it with a bunch of path circles, so it's kinda like stepping stones to the next area. It lets me make paths much more fluid and curvy. 

Also, while doing that, I discovered something amazing... I made a circle and then accidentally paved the tile right above the circle... It looks like a music note! So now parts of my town have cute little music notes that jump out of the pathways. 

I also have been hoarding things in my storage to make a playground and I finally got around to clearing an area for that. 

Might post pics in the future, I tend not to bother taking those off my switch tho.


----------



## ThomasNLD

- Asked for a bridge to be demolished.
- Relocated the museum to a cliffside.
- Went balloon hunting for those blossom recipes (need just one more).
- Earned the golden slingshot in the proces.
- Went online and checked out a lot of other islands, making me feel highly inept. 
- Have now caught all the bugs and fish that came to the Island this april. (except the flea).
- I also got Skye to come live on my Island tomorrow. 
(Wolfgang or Gladys is next, but I need a villager to move out. I have a few villagers on my hitlist for that).

So now I`m waiting for the changes tomorrow and I`ll start moving the spa area, a bunch more houses so I can make a joint garden for Francine and Chrissy (because thats obviously the way to do it).
I`ve been relocating and placing bridges for days now, the end is nowhere in sight. It is costing me a fortune.


----------



## Faelyn

I....remade my island!!!!!!!! I had some major issues with my original island that weren't able to be fixed. I'm really glad I decided to reroll because I couldn't love my new island more.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione today! 

4/7
• I kinda like how Isabelle will think of something to talk about if there's no news when you log in. Gives it charm.    =^-^=
• It was really windy today, and there were cherry blossoms everywhere! 
• Marshal showed me how to make a wooden-knot wall. 
• I finally got a formal introduction from Sable! I'm glad she's feeling more comfortable now! =^-^=
• Found Gayle in the fish exhibit, admiring the sea butterflies. Also found Kitty with the freshwater fish, looking like she might sit down and take a nap. 
• Kicks was in the plaza today! Gotta say, I liked his selection! 
• Moved the campsite to the second level, and also began working on a fourth bridge to link the level together. 
• Celeste was back again! She gave me a recipe for a starry wall. 
• Wisp was also back again. He gave me a darn garbage bin...


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, watering flowers, etc 

• unlocked nook’s cranny upgrade 

• built another incline 

• said goodbye to octavian and got him adopted owo


----------



## Rowlet28

Got Beardo to move out, I found Cube my dreamy on an island while searching for Raymond. And got turnips selling for 546 in the same day.


----------



## LatenDale

Did my daily tasks - just need to chop 950-ish wood for the last Rough-hewn achievement - and popped to another island to pick up a coconut juice recipe. Waiting till tomorrow for an incline to be built before I redecorate that entire segment of the island, which is about a 5th of it.


----------



## Lio

Invited Audie and Raymond to live on my island. Found them both on deserted islands.


----------



## udinafrog

Put a ramp on construction but didn't pay all the price. I'm waiting to see how much villagers colaborate donating bells. I shouldn't be paying it all by myself! XD


----------



## Peter

I terraformed a new area and got my latest villager from island hopping -- Shep! One of my favourites  and it only took me 14 tries...


----------



## mother

- found zell at my campsite and invited him to move onto my island. 
- watered my flowers and did a lot of the weeding i've been slacking on. was disappointed that i didn't have any new hybrids sprout today ):
- got quite a few bunny day recipes from villagers, the beach, the sky, etc.
- saharah visited and i got rugs and a moss wall!!

later gonna finish weeding and move some trees around i think, and go island hopping. maybe move some flowers around so i have more opportunities for hybrids to pop up.


----------



## Mattician

Static moved in today! I invited him yesterday when he randomly appeared in my campsite.

I don't use amiibo for my villagers.


----------



## RandomSanity

I shot balloons and managed to get to 300, plus I think I finally have all the sakura recipes.


----------



## Imbri

I had K.K. Slider's concert and unlocked terraforming. I don't plan to do major reconstruction, just neaten things up a little. 

I placed an incline in front of my house and marked where the others will go.

Placed a plot reset for Filbert's house.


----------



## Beehaw

Redecorated next to Nook's Cranny (Hot Item and Fruits have fancy stalls, Shells/Weeds/Saplings have a newly decorated table for when Nook Point + opportunities appear)

Gave Pietro a nice new home

Kicks came by so I was finally able to buy some new bags

Ants finally started marching on the spoiled turnips

Will probably do more later tonight (still need to grab a cute doll from NC) but I'm enjoying my more relaxed pace


----------



## Ezamoosh

Today I got the last two cherry blossom recipes I needed, requested my bridge to be demolished and fenced out some more houses and paths. I got Norma's house moving too. ^^


----------



## RoyNumber1

I invited Judy into my island thanks to the campsite. I also paid my loan and will get the basement tomorrow.


----------



## Khaelis

I don't suspect I'll get much progress or really accomplish much the next week or so. My island is in that 'preparation' phase for terraforming. Though, I really do have to get some Bells made soon.. might have to cave in and sell Nook Mile Tickets even though I loathe these things being used as currency. Having to pay so much Bells to relocate everything has quickly eaten away at my ABD savings. I'm down to my last 300K and it definitely won't be enough. I won't even have enough for turnips on Sunday.


----------



## meggiewes

I bought the cliff permit and the water scaping permit today! I spent most of my day making a decorative cliff for the source of my one river. Shortened my other river and placed temporary paths around my town. Moved the museum again and put in an order for my first incline.

After the cherry blossoms are gone I can start working on a new campsite location and get ready for a new location for my house. I've decided to make two main neighborhoods on each side of my island. I have a lot of work to do!


----------



## Raz

- Soleil arrived in town, still in boxes so there wasn't a lot of dialog available. 

- K.K. performed today, and with that...

- I finally unlocked terraforming and I'm loving it. I know it's laborious, but I've been enjoying it. A lot. I have a general idea of what I'll do with my island, but there's a lot of things to do (mainly moving trees and houses).


----------



## meo

- Usual chore stuff (hit rocks, shake trees, pick up the sticks, chop wood)
- Logged in to all characters to get their recipe bottles
- Fished for a bit, donated a Blue Marlin
- Went on two tours, Got a bunch of chopped bamboo, full bamboo to replant, shoots, tarantulas
- Finally decided on the name for my 4th character and placed her tent. Went through making the 5k miles to pay off the first loan and an extra 800 to get the tool ring
- Replanted all my breeding flowers in a better space
- Built a second incline (er finished the donation so tomorrow it'll be built)
- Welcomed Sprinkle whom was moving in today
- Visited a friend's town, got some cool clothes to add to my catalog
- Catalog'd the kimono stands thanks to a very nice user
- Sold my turnips this morning thanks to another very nice user
- Did a handful on mile+ initiatives
- Stalked Katt because I love her


----------



## Miss Misty

Had CJ so I sold some fish
Went on a bunch of island tours (pls Animal Crossing gods give me a random move-in tomorrow I don't care I'm sick of this)
Did a little decorating around my island


----------



## DJStarstryker

- Kicks visited for the first time! 
- Uh... that was mostly it. Quiet day.


----------



## LunarMako

5 stars! 5 star rating today for my island. I thought I was never going to have enough trees.


----------



## thedeepestdaydream

Lots of trades! I've been trading a lot the last few days but I'm good with trading now I think. I miss the slow-paced quiet life...


----------



## Sir Zyr

Cut several trees down as Isabelle said there were too many and it felt too rural
Got my 200th diy recipe courtesy of Zell (Ironwood bed)
Was finally able to gift my sailboat flag to Admiral
Started on another ramp for my island
Gave away two recipes I already had
Found a pair of gold nuggets on mystery islands


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

This day was much busier than usual! 

4/8
• I tried to wake up earlier. Since it's 1:30pm now, maybe I'll be able to catch some new things! 
• Sahara was here today, so I of course went through her stock. 
• Patty taught me how to make a fancy lily wreath. 
• Ended up catching a lot of peacock butterflies...
• Rex taught me how to be "Mistaken".
• Caught a guppy! 
• After hunting for a while, I FINALLY found a Madagascan Sunset Moth!!!
• Someone lost a book! Gayle pointed me towards Plucky, who turned out to be the owner. 
• Despite running around all day, I still didn't find an agrias butterfly... 
• Crafted 40 bags of bait to use once it's nightfall. (Still hunting the blue marlin and barreleye)
• Finished gathering donations, so bridge 4 should be ready by morning! 
• Moved the museum for the time being so I can fix its position tomorrow.
• Poor Pekoe has had fleas three times now 
• I've recieved a ton of gifts from my villagers today... I wonder why? 
• Maddie showed me how to make a paw-print doorplate.
• Went on hiatus from 7pm to 9pm. (Actually ended up staying off until 3am...) 
• Found a snapping turtle after 6 bait bags, and under five minutes. 
• At least 20 minutes afterwards (and over 40 bags of bait), I finally reeled in a barreleye!!! 
• Despite my best efforts, I failed at finding a blue marlin. Better luck next time... (I did end up catching a lot of tuna and oarfish, though, so the effort wasn't wasted) 
• Finally decided to call it after catching some more petals, as I've stayed up waaay longer than I should. Waking up's gonna be hard... ': D


----------



## Miss Misty

Cried when I saw that my empty plot still hadn't sold
Freya gave me the money flooring recipe which is actually hilarious
Helped Gulliver
Found my rare hybrid island and filled my pockets with orange, pink, and black tulips
Caught a wharf roach for Sprocket, forgot it was for him and sold it, then spent about an hour trying to find another one


----------



## DJStarstryker

- My turnip prices just kept going down all week so I cashed out at 60 (paid 98).  Oh well, I'd only put in about 50k worth.
- Gulliver visited
- Broccolo asked to move out! He was my least liked villager, so I was happy about that. I'm curious to see how long it takes for a villager to get in moving-out boxes. Haven't had that happen yet. He's definitely locked in though since moving out is mostly what he talks about now.


----------



## meggiewes

I set up a little construction area for where my incline is going. I'm more focused on my house and saving up bells for my next turnip gamble than infrastructure. I made a good half-million in turnip sales today and I'm hoping to double that for next week if I can find a good buying price on Sunday.


----------



## Rave

Lots of trading! Got some more flower colors for the flower rainbow outside my house. Decked out Cherry's house with some black and red tulips and fences too. I need to get around to getting those cliff and waterscaping permits, since I plan on moving the river over and putting my museum on a third-level cliff area, plus moving some other things around. I decorated Cherry's house all nice then remembered I had planned to put another house right next to hers.... Whoops. Last order of business for today is to catch a bunch of snapping turtle guards for my island.


----------



## Raz

- LOTS of terraforming. I still need to change a few things, move and remove a lot of trees, and build a few bridges and stairs, but I've made a lot of progress in one day. I already know exactly where every house will be, which makes the whole process of moving buildings and clearing the way by moving trees much easier. 

- Spent some time crafting around 5 pieces of exterior furniture to place in the areas I already cleared. 

- Tex's and Camofrog's areas are almost done. Marcie's and Soleil's just need a few details. 

- Moved Antonio's house to a place near the beach, where one of my orchard were located. As he moves there tomorrow, the place where his old home was located will be cleared and I'll make the necessary changes in the area in order to initiate the second phase of the whole process of moving buildings; tomorrow I'll try to move either the campsite or the museum, but I'll probably try to move the museum first, as it's future place is already set and I'll just need to move a bunch of trees to clear the area.

- Fang arrived, but his house will be moved as soon as I can. 

- Almost forgot to participate in CJ's challenge. 

- Gone fishing with Camofrog on the pond right next to his house. It's funny cause I managed to basically finish his area already, and he seems to enjoy it quite a lot. 

- Saved 4 villagers from the apparent swarm of fleas that invaded my island.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Got my Phoebe Amiibo card today, so I started the process of moving the phoenix ostrich into town
Got a number of new recipes from visiting mystery islands, and one (an iron cupboard) from Phoebe
Managed to finish the last of the storage nook miles achievements
Received a maori head from Gulliver, which is now sitting on the grass looking out to the area east of my isle
Cut my debt down to 716,000 bells. If I keep up my pace, it'll be paid off in a week
Ankha didn't go outside today, so I couldn't add any videos for my impromptu "Ankha converses with other villagers" series
Saved both Tammi and Robin from fleas
Broke four axes trying to resupply myself with regular wood (I have less than 150 currently, while I have more than 450 of both hardwood and softwood)
Kicks came by for the first time today. I bought some socks from him
Found four gold nuggets on mystery islands and a fifth on my own island. I'm holding onto those (and so can't wait for the 13th so no more eggs spawn)
Another day of all dupes for the fossils, meaning the museum got nothing from me today


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione today!

4/9
• Not only is the bridge complete, but there's a visitor at the campsite! I'll have to go say hi at some point today!
• Pekoe gave me a recipe for a tiny library, but I already have it. I guess I'll give it to someone else.
• Gulliver washed up on shore again; I helped him out after I finished up checking on my residents and hitting the store.
• Poor Rex had fleas today  Looks like they're gonna be bad this year...
• The camper turned out to be Phoebe the Peacok(?) (this was censored the first time, my bad). As nice as she was, it was a shame I already had 10 villagers...
• Kitty, Patty, and Maddie were having a tea party in the plaza.
• Maddie showed me how to express "Aggravation".
• Got pears and gifts ready for a friend to pick up! I got apples in return (at last!)
• Paid for the new ramp east of the river, and it should be ready by morning!
• Patty showed me how to make a magazine rack.
• Maddie showed me how to make a cherry hat.


----------



## Khaelis

April 9, 2020: 

I did more things. Huzzah, things. 

For real, though -- still moving villager homes in preparation for landscaping. Actually ran out of Bells and had to sell some stuff to others to make some cash back. Not something I tend to do often...


----------



## Jas

- had wisp and CJ visit the island today
- invited freya after six island visits! she's not really one of my favourites, but cute enough!!!!!
- caught so many snapping turtles
- ozzie taught me "shyness"! 
- grew some more purple mums today!


----------



## stitchmaker

Moved main island river back and fixed the top river and waterfall.  Used Island 2 map as a guideline for the river.
Placed pathways in front of shops and villagers houses. Built a new bridge. Happy there is more room in the front.


----------



## Sanaki

I reset the entire thing and I'm almost done with the tutorial already.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Still trying to get 5 stars (im at 2 oof), but I built and put out more furniture, planted flowers, and put up fences.


----------



## JoJoCan

I finally got 3 stars! So I spent a few hours making my town flat and removing all the rivers


----------



## LatenDale

Not a huge amount - stocked up for the fishing tournament, finished up the appraised fossils and chopped wood achievements and sent a whole bunch of letters.


----------



## primandimproper

Finished gathering the rest of the materials I needed to build Nook's Cranny, and managed to get my loan down to 46,000 Bells. Unlocked the recipe for the Pretty Good tools, and made all of them except for the axe. I got three new catches, and I started farming weeds to earn extra Bells cause I am poor.


----------



## th8827

Invited a whole bunch of people over for free Palm Tree Lamp DIYs.

Listened to KK play "I Love You"

Paid off the bridge for my mountain hiking path.


----------



## Miss Misty

Had my first visit from Kicks
Got my penultimate loan to under half!
Messed around with some fences and trees near my airport & RS
Invited Judy to my island from a tour (good things come to those who go on 20 tours a day trying to fill one spot *wait*)


----------



## Darkwing

Continued my town renovations, only to decide I didn’t like what I was going for and decided to completely change it up. Love my new idea though! Spent time building cliffs around resident services for it.
Then enjoyed a meteor shower AND K.K. Slider at the same time for a while with my friend! Very relaxing and wholesome to listen to him play while watching the stars!  ☺


----------



## Luella

Yesterday I got Judy by chance on a mystery island tour. That kicked my butt into gear about getting Audie who I got today at the exchange. Ran through more tickets looking for Raymond and ended the day's hunt with Sherb.

Will attempt to get Raymond at a later point. But Sherb and I were color vibing today so it was meant to be. <3


----------



## meo

- Usual chores
- Broke up a fight between Kabuki and Octavian which was interesting since I thought they got too soft in dialogue with the later games...but the name calling was pretty legit between them two lol
- KK was in town so got a song to add to the collection
- Got Sprinkle's plot fixed since it was off slightly 
- Upgraded the 3 other player houses to add the back rooms to all
- Mostly been catching extra sakura petals since it ends today I think


----------



## DJStarstryker

Didn't play as much today because I wanted to let husband try to get the entire cherry blossom set. It took him like 6 hours (in addition to the hours he's played the past few days doing the same), but he did it. We both got them all for each of our characters. Whew!

- KK's first visit outside of the story one
- Broccolo was in moving-out boxes today. Huzzah!

Tomorrow should be more fun between the fishing tournament and the plan to visit a whole bunch of NMT islands to look for a new villager to be in Broccolo's plot.


----------



## HappyTails

I finally unlocked terraforming. After 3 weeks of playing and frustration. I don't have it yet but my island has catch the attention of KK Slider. I planted a bunch of trees and flowers yesterday and it paid off. Now I can finally start taking landscaping seriously.


----------



## Khaelis

April 10, 2020:

- K.K.'s first non-story visit was today. Requested K.K. Island. 
- Set aside enough Bells to purchase 3000-5000 Turnips.

As for the stuff I'm moving in prep for terraforming, I have one villager house left to move, then the facilities... so close, yet so far. Hoping to start Tuesday day Wednesday.


----------



## Aleigh

I ,,, wished upon ,,, over 300 stars ,,, in one night ,,,, and I'm still going ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, this is a cry for help


----------



## numerotwo

made new area from scratch


----------



## Saga

- Got the song Drivin' from K.K.

- Traded with two people and got a number of of items I'd been wanting

- Wished on a bazillion shooting stars

- Bought a white unit kitchen from Nook's Cranny for 130k, then realized I didn't like it/won't use it because I can't hang my pot rack above its stove (lol).

- Invited Dobie to camp for the second time. Still thinking about whether to invite him back for a 3rd time now, or wait until the plotting glitch is fixed.

- Got a gold rose crown DIY from Tangy. Too bad I don't have any gold roses to make it with...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I'm a little late, since I lost track of time while drawing, but here's what all happened!

4/10
• Our first blue hyacinths grew in today! They're so pretty!!!
• Went clam hunting, stockpiled at least 100 bags of bait for blue marlin hunting.
• Slider was a day early today! After 6pm, I asked him to play Stale Cupcakes.
• I unlocked the Nook Shopping app on my phone! Cool!
• I got the recipe for the golden slingshot out of a balloon! Awesome! 
• It took 38 bait bags, but I finally caught a blue marlin! Huzzah!
• With the other 62 bags, I caught 2 tuna and another marlin.
• Nearly had a heart attack after a tarantula spawned next to my house... (still caught it, though! )


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Finished getting all the cherry-blossom season recipes.
- Got the construction permit.
- Got the Nook Shopping app.
- Fished all into the night.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Got done earlier today!

4/11 (The fishing tourney was today!)
•  I'm not too sure how I feel about C.J. (Chip Junior?), but the rules of the tourney were interesting. 
• Plucky and Gayle are best friends with me now! Hooray!!!
• In one go, I caught ten fish for the tourney! Overall, I amassed 70 points total. 
• The next tourney isn't until JULY?!?! Bummer... (looks like it's time to start saving up more bait again) 
• I ended up sharing some of the "swag" with my villagers, and sold the rest. Although, I did keep the fish pochette.
• Added some things to the shop isle plaza to make it look nice. 
• Made Mero's dress from MonMusu; while I do wish the design system worked better, the dress did still turn out nice.


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Judy to town
Had my first blue Hyacinth spawn
Finally bought the max pocket upgrade
Participated in the fishing tournament & got all of the prizes
Finally got a 2 star rating (working my way up in the world)
Did a little more decorating around my entrance


----------



## claracampanelli

caught a bunch of fish: i got all items and 300 points!
did my daily routine (hit the rocks, dug some fossils up, etc)
went on mystery tours because i wanted to test if wearing DAL shirt/eyemask + clapping could get me to an scorpion island
1. bamboo island
2. fidget spinner island
3. HYBRIDS!! island
4. an island with a bunch of rocks on top that i thought it would drop money but just dropped normal stuff
5. an normal island :/

i was hoping to get an scorpion island because i desperately need bells but oh well xD didn't quite work


----------



## Mr. Q

I bought the Nook Miles Ticket because I needed to go somewhere to get some Iron Nuggets.


----------



## Lethalia

I finally started terraforming! The first thing I wanted to work on was a residential area / neighborhood for my villagers. I underestimated (SEVERELY) how expensive this would be, so I've run out of bells . . . So progress has been slowed to a halt, but at least I managed to move three houses!


----------



## DJStarstryker

- Got all of the fishing tourney items. I'm on track to get the bronze trophy. I'll get the others over time.
- Paid off yet another loan and finally getting my 2nd floor tomorrow
- I visited a lot of NMT islands but did not find any villagers I wanted to adopt, though I did actually find ones that are pretty popular (Merengue being probably the most popular). 

I miss the cherry blossoms already. I am also so sick of the eggs. Looking forward to Monday when this Bunny Day nonsense is finally over.


----------



## Gingersnap

- Got a few of the tourney items (I couldn't get many because I spent most of today doing homework....)
- Decided to terraform a little, moved my house, and built a ramp- so excited to see what they look like tomorrow!


----------



## Sir Zyr

In the process of trying to get five cowries, I managed to get my debt below 250k, learned several new recipes, and broke my shovel
I learned that you cannot gift posters to villagers (I was wondering what would happen if you gave a villager their own poster)
Got an actual donation to the museum (Spino tail)
Competed in the fishing tourney, and got a few fishing items
Managed to invite Phoebe to live in my town, after a glitch made it impossible initially (rebooting always works)


----------



## Fluuffy

I keep redoing some of the area’s in my island. Not only that this is maybe the 8th time i’ve moved the museum... just to move it one square from it’s original place ;-; Atleast I managed to create a small bamboo deer scare area and a new orchard area today.


----------



## Saga

I did sooo much trading and cataloging. 

I was super happy because I got to catalog a kimono stand, elaborate kimono stand, and pink washing machine, all of which I really wanted for my house.

I was also lucky enough to find several people who let me buy mums and lilies, so I'm super excited to start cross-breeding!


----------



## marshallows

got Raymond to move in today


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 4-11-20

Almost done terraforming my island as I just need to move some buildings
Competed in first fishing tourney and got all of the fishing tourney items.                                                                                                      



Spoiler












Paid off ramp and current house loan
Visited a southern hemisphere island and caught some new fish for museum
Nook Cranny closed for renovations and will be upgraded tomorrow
Moved Jacques's house.
Checked able sisters and bought anything new
Checked nook shop and bought 5 items
Dug up fossils
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## Hanif1807

*Caeli Island Day 9 updates:*
-Built a new Resident Service
-Campsite construction is in the progress
-Log Bridge construction is in the progress
-Set up my town tune and flag
-Moved my house to the top of the third ground level because my house was literally behind the Resident Service lol
-Added more supplies for crafting
-Built a Fountain and ordered a Wind Turbine
-Donated few fish and fossils
-Cut some trees
-Pulled out more weeds


----------



## Raz

A new day starts right now for me. Yesterday I made even more changes. Alfonso's house is officially in a new spot now, and I've cleared the are where the museum will be placed. 

It's being really fun to change everything on the island!


----------



## OLoveLy

Finally, I got my Nook's Cranny upgrade. ^^


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I need to post here more often. Seeing all your pretty islands compared to mine is making me feel cruddy lol

I watered my flowers, placed more furniture (I'm still at 2 stars ugh), got more nook miles and did all of my x2/x5 ones, bought more clothes and talked to Sable (she called me by name ), found all my fossils and got them assessed/donated, and caught Rolf singing for the first time!


----------



## Dizzardy

I finished crafting all of the bunny day items. I just need to craft a second zippy bunny wobble toy so I can craft the wand later. (and still have a wobble toy)

So if I've been visiting a lot of islands today looking for earth eggs, since my island has no more and today is the last day for eggs.

Also decided to get Del to move into my town. I wasn't sure but I don't have a cranky villager yet and he seems cool enough.


----------



## Peter

i crafted all my leftover eggs and sold em as furniture -- made ~250k bells and gained a nook mile achievement for crafting


----------



## Eirrinn

SIGH
reworked all my rivers and bridges again, changed my museum placement and also EVERY SINGLE HOUSE 
never...never again...


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Participated in the fishing tourney; still working on it as I am getting everything.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Ehawee

I am currently working on the new map of my town, installing fences and road. It's the first AC game in which I don't let the village with grass and nature but turning it actually in a town, it's quite cool event if my island seems to be always too small for all my ideas xD


----------



## Mr. Q

I'm still in the early stages... of trying to get thirty nuggets of iron.


----------



## Mosshead

I finally started to plan the layout of the more rural areas of my island along with some minor changes to my main area! Mostly trying to decide which hybrid flowers I want as an accent to my fountain leading to the Town Hall. Overall, it was a very productive day.


----------



## lunapalooza

bought and sold a large amount of turnips


----------



## lizzyrose

I finally got pink roses!


----------



## Oxiegrogx

I finally collected all the bunny day event recipes and got the bunny wand from Zipper! Also been trying to beautify my island but it's a slow process.


----------



## Miss Misty

Got my bronze fish trophy in the mail
Got a silver HHA plaque in the mail
Completed the Bunny Day festivities (so long, Zipper, don't forget your eggs)
Actually stopped playing and spent some time with the few family members that I could


----------



## meo

- Finished the bunny event (got the arch, toy, wand)
- Chores (watering, weeding, rocks, fossils)
- Fixed my "shopping" area by realigning cranny/able's
- Built another incline
- Unlocked some recipes
- Did M+ stuff
- Bought & sold turnips
- Ordered items to go towards unlocking the catalog app
- Rearrange some furniture in all the houses
- Cleaned up all character's mailboxes 
- Put away outside seasonal decor
- Talked to the villagers
- Sent some items to friends


----------



## th8827

Got the last set of Bunny Day DIYs.

Got Gold HHA Plaque.

Paid off another ramp.

Planned out a road for a bridge that I will build tomorrow.

Hosted for a whole bunch of people to visit my Able Sisters.

Bought about 30 stacks of Turnips.


----------



## Sanaki

I found Fang on a mystery island and I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/12 (Easter)
• Attempted to wake up in time to buy some turnips. Managed it at 10:30, but it took me a while to find Daisy Mae (I miss Joan  ). She's all right, but the snot drop does kinda make me wanna hand her a much-needed tissue. I bought 40 turnips for 110 a piece, then went back to sleep for about 4 hours...
• Got a third S-rank from the HHA, got a silver plaque! 
• My villagers are all decked out in egg clothing. I'm gonna stick with what I picked out, personally. 
• Finished up all of the Bunny Day recipes; now it's time to sell the excess. 
• Played for a little, then stopped early to celebrate with my family.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Finished off the bunny day diys
Paid off my second floor, now getting a basement
Phoebe moved in (and her walls and floor are very lava-y)
Got the gold HHA plaque (I wonder if there's anything above gold)
Realized how ridiculous ALL my villagers look in egg clothing
Invested heavily in my ramp, though not heavily enough yet
Celebrated the end of the egg-pocalypse
Took down all my bunny day related items, as they have served their purpose, and I hate the pastel colors
Started going through my eggs, to get some much needed bells off of them


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Crafted the rest of the Bunny Day items.
- Got gold in the fishing tourney.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## austin9880

Today was a pretty chill day, except my partner got Animal Crossing finally. On my end, I did some terraforming and am revamping the entire front part of my island to be super extra. I need 26 more floor lights to accomplish what I have planned. Yikes. In other words, since I didn't post yesterday... I am beyond thrilled to have hit my goal of over 150k with HHA landing at 168k.


----------



## primandimproper

I finished paying off my first loan and furnishing the houses for the new villagers who are moving in.


----------



## smokeoak

Base Waterscaping is done!! Now to move on to my base Landscaping :')


----------



## 0ni

i'm in the (very) ugly stage of terraforming where my island is a mess of trees, rivers with no way to cross them, and incline markers. finally managed to finish a good chunk of my new orchard, and now i'm landscaping where my house will go!


----------



## Sir Zyr

Got a pic of Phoebe's interior
Got a basement, where I started moving random stuff that didn't fit with any other room's theme
Finished funding my second ramp
Donated a new bug and a pair of new fossils to the museum
Got several new items in my catalog, enough to get the five thousand mile nook mile reward
Got seven Nook Miles Tickets
Got a neutral corner from Tank in a letter, with a star attached to the letter (I don't think I favorited it)


----------



## Lisha

Sprocket gave me his picture today. He asked if I wanted to play treasure hunt, and this was the treasure! (Found it with 15 seconds to spare).






I'm so happy because he's one of my favourite villagers. Shortly after he gave me his pic, a balloon present that had a weight-lifting item (acts like a bed) floated by. Perfect timing, I'm giving it to him tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Misty

Had my first campsite visitor: Mallary. I decided not to invite her as I don't need 3 snooties, but it's nice to see the campsite getting some use
Enjoyed a rainy day of fishing with 0 eggs
Completed Label's formal fashion check
Allowed Wade to start calling me Professor Pie
Decorated around Judy's house a bit
Hunted down a wharf roach for Pashmina


----------



## Krissi2197

Not a huge day on Runeterra today!

- Moved Zucker's home 
- Put an incline down + paid it off
- Got all my fossils
- Did all my daily Nook Mile stuff


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what went on in Shione! 

4/13 (it rained for a little today) 
• Another blue hyacinth grew in, and a third one is budding! 
• The apple trees finished growing in! 
• Harry showed me how to express "Bewilderment".
• Gave some presents to my villagers, they seemed to like them! 
• Sable gave ME a present! She gave me some new fabric patterns for DIY!
• Completed a bunch of NM+ offers. 
• Kicks was back, so I of course paid him a visit (Heh heh, I made a pun XD)
• Rearranged the flowers in the Shop Isle Plaza to accommodate the new trees. 
• Apparently, Kevin and Plucky got into an arguement. Kevin asked me to offer the olive branch after getting cold feet. Thanks to this, Kevin now thinks of me as a best friend!


----------



## eladisland

- Got my nightmare to move out
- Sold 5 sets of turnips
- Learned about a dozen new DIYs
- Moved tailors away to the beach just so I can move them back one sqm to the right tmr


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## RandomSanity

I finally got rid of Diva from my island. Unfortunately she was immediately replaced by a random move in that is just as bad


----------



## Rubombee

I messed a bit with the terraforming that I unlocked yesterday and had fun making some nonsense :D


----------



## Khaelis

April 14, 2020:

Uh, things. Again. Moved the final building, being the Museum, to the beach in preparation of the  terraforming to come. Also demolished one of the two bridges, with the final one being put out for demolition tomorrow. Terraforming begins Friday! Excited to the max, genuinely can't wait to finish and show what I have planned.

Oh, I also bought 10,000 turnips for 108 each on Sunday. Hoping to hit it big -- gonna need a ton of money to relocate everything back.


----------



## Miss Misty

Had my first blue windflower spawn
Saw nothing I liked at Kicks today
Paid off my penultimate house loan
Caught an olive flounder for Pashmina
Placed my ninth plot
Invited Bianca (after my first island tour)
Said first island tour was big fish island so I stayed and fished up a bunch of rare fish in anticipation for the 2.5m loan I have to start paying back tomorrow


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Despite waking up OBSCENELY late, this day was both busy and productive! (and the contact actually helped put me in a better state of mind, so thank you to everyone who let me visit them!)

4/14
• Got my first letter from Kevin today! 
• Visited a friend to sell my turnips and made BANK! Also got cosmos, mums, and peaches! 
• Paid off my third loan! 
• Visited another friend to get the shell fountain DIY and do done shopping! Ended up with Roses and cherries! 
• I now have all of the fruits! 
• Flick appeared today! I need to find some bugs...
• Sable gave me new fabric for DIY!
• Kitty was thinking of moving; thankfully I was able to change her mind. Phew!
• I actually ended up going on more than a few trips for DIY recipes, and so many different items. Today's been busy, for waking up so late! 
• Gayle showed me how to make a knitted-grass backpack. It's really cute! 
• Changed my fence and started working on a yard for Kitty!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## ThomasNLD

I got the golden toilet recipe, it looks majestic but I need a golden ore.
I placed more paths and fences and went up to a 4 star rating.
I moved a house, juat one more villager house to go after this and I can be happy with it for atleast a while. 
Finally it rained again, so no flower watering.

Next up is the entire north area of my town. No clue how to make that look okay, so that will be fun.


----------



## JKDOS

I've reterriformed my main layout a bit the last 2 days, and have finished building my campsite, and have moved the campsite structure to it. Unfortunately, I had to clean up over 100 flowers, dropping my town rating down to 3 stars.

My house is the only building that hasn't moved from start, so it's currently sitting in the middle of nowhere. Haven't decided where to place it yet. I'm still working on decorating sections of the town. So those will be some things to continue working towards.


----------



## N a t

Today I gave Zucker a Kiddie pool. Will accomplish more after work haha


----------



## Blue Triangles

I finally got the last Cast Master achievement. I realised that catching 50 fish acts as a kind of checkpoint. After catching 50 you only need to catch another 50 and not 100 as I thought.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought wallpaper & flooring from Saharah
Welcomed Bianca to town
Had my first black cosmos spawn!!!!!
Finally got a 3 star rating
Placed my 10th plot
Went on a bunch of island tours but didn't find anyone I liked


----------



## Miqo

I was getting stressed with the layouts of my villagers houses and wasting a lot of money on moving them about.. but realised a much better way of doing it. A large plot of land that I put my museum on is now where my house is, so I have a much bigger garden area than I did before, while still being close to everything else I need. Worked out well!


----------



## danib

I got Audie and I'm in the process of getting Snake! I'm so happy!


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

Today (as in around 12am to 1am which still counts) I started the 2nd level cliffs where my villager homes will be going. The houses aren't going to be lined up nicely; rather they will have some distance and have a lot of clutter outside their homes. The cliffs are shaped funky. It sounds like it shouldn't work but I'm gonna make it work!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Posting earlier this time, because I'm starting to fall asleep, and I didn't want to forget. Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/15 (woke up in a weird mood) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today. They turned out to be Ellie the Elephant. 
• Three new pink hyacinths have started growing. 
• Pekoe sent me a letter, and a clock.
• Sahara was here, so I paid her a visit. 
• Someone lost a book on the cliffs (how they got up there, I don't know). After asking around, Harry pointed me to Patty, who turned out to be the owner. 
•  Kevin showed me how to make a Bamboo Drum. 
• Sable made more fabric for me. 
• I discovered that Shione has a 4-star rating! Now I don't feel so bad about how plain my island feels in comparison to others I visited! 
• Agreed to let Nook once again expand my house. I can't exactly say no to that extra storage space...
• Harry's actually starting to grow on me. 
• Finally caught a fly! Now I can get these pieces of trash off of my island! 
• Marshal showed me how to "Doze".
• Pekoe had fleas for the FOURTH time this month. I need to get her some spray or something, dang!
• Went on a few trips to friends' islands to acquire new DIY recipes and items. Thanks to the last friend, I finally have lillies! 
• Sent a few letters to my residents, and then called it a day (as now I'm dozing hardcore and don't wanna kill my battery just because I fell asleep).


----------



## Khaelis

Uhhh, not a ton. Still prepping for terraforming, but a few notable things:

- Quillson taught me how to craft a Golden candlestick... again... for the fifth time.
- Sold 10,000 turnips for 630~ each on another island. Couldn't pass up such a high price enough though my price is likely going to be 400+ tomorrow afternoon if my predictions are correct.
- Due to my turnips, I paid off my final dept to Tom Nook.
- Visited a few other islands to learn a few DIYs I've been impatient on getting on my own time.


----------



## kirbbys

Mira left today, and my villagers were sad about it. :-[

Flick stopped by after over a week, so I handed over my saved $1k+ bugs, and spent a couple hours catching butterflies.

Starting to track my 11k money trees to see if I can discern a pattern! Right now, my 30k/day I consider  my allowance for Saharah/Nook's Cranny/Able Sisters/Kicks shopping, but I have to start saving for terraforming over the summer. It would take 23 days of 99k to hit my 'budget'...

Visited my friend's island to woo Erik again. They're letting me 'steal' him so I'm trying to be consistent about talking to him!

Said friend has the ironwood dresser, so I'm heading back over tomorrow, because I received the cupboard recipe from Henry today! :-] ... just need a cutting board for the kitchenette now [makes a wish].

Received a shuttle recipe from Celeste tonight, and helped Wisp.

Went on some island tours past 7 pm, and traveled to water bug island for the first time [all the fish are trash items], and met Marina! So Mira's former plot wasn't empty for too long, and I'm excited to have Marina live on my island.

Finished the night with a one hour farm session of bamboo island to get enough tarantulas to bring back to Flick....
... and paid off the rest of my 1.2 mil bells loan.

It was a very long play session today [4-12 am], but it was a reward for finishing up one of my graduate courses today.


----------



## cookieflack

broccolo left for good today :[ but i finally invited megan to my island! i didnt really do much else, but i started working on my theme park, helped wisp, and i got a few new diy recipes i really like


----------



## Sir Zyr

Got a number recipes on the day
Caught my first guppy and donated it
Island hopped quite a bit
Made a pile of gold bars and learned that it goes for the same price as three gold nuggets, which happens to be the exact amount you need to make it
Finished Trashed Tools
Cut my debt by 400k bells partially via use of a bell island and two pear filled islands
Helped out Wisp and got a litter box for my trouble
Expanded my supply of bamboo shoots
Still sitting on ten NMTs


----------



## solace

Popped a golden balloon right now and down came a golden slingshot recipe! I thought I was happy after completing the sakura set, but this is the real trophy!


----------



## Garrett

- sold my turnips in a friend's town at 600+, made about 4 million bells  
- landed on tarantula island again, filled my inventory with critters
- landed on hybrid island again, filled my inventory with blue and orange pansies
- got 5* ranking
- found my first lily-of-the-valley (glad they finally got the name right!)


----------



## Peter

did a few nook mile tours and got another of my dream villagers -- Pippy, i can't believe the luck i'm having with my villagers this time around :' ). she was also on a hybrid island so i stole a bunch of them too.

other than that landscaped and played in the rain, which i absolutely love in this game.


----------



## meggiewes

Shep moved out yesterday so I got Velma to agree to move in today! She will set up her house tomorrow. Now I just have to wait until Poppy or Melba want to leave and then I can get a smug personality and I will officially have one of every personality of my island.


----------



## OLoveLy

Finally, I got some hybrids flowers thanks to the rain, yesterday. ^^


----------



## LatenDale

More so the last several days, but I've revamped the layout of my villager homes with some terraforming and moving, planted over 450 flowers and reorganised my rose avenue - just missing gold roses to complete each rose colour now. I also created a little bandstand, an outdoor elaborate kimono showcase with a small seating area, relaid a lot of pathing and added more. 

Furthermore I removed most, if not all, the old flowers I was unhappy with to have a much more uniform white and pink flower palette, with blues and purples elsewhere. Having acquired a hyacinth lamp recipe, I then made a small pond decorated with blue and purple hyacinths supported by lamps of those two colours and seeded the entire area with trees. Once fully grown in I'll add some leaf piles, log seats and the taller weeds to create a nice forest area where before I had a lot of unused space.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LuchaSloth

I started the process of moving my Nook's Cranny. It was in a really annoying spot that was central to the flow of the rest of my town...so I'm moving it to the very top section, next to my Able Sisters'. Kinda neat to see that the pre-existing shop will stay there until the new one is built. I just assumed it would be gone for the day and back the following day. Also, kinda hoping that moving my shop will force it to upgrade, since I'm pretty sure I've met the requirements for it, and it seems to be doing nothing. 

Tomorrow, I'll either move my campsite or my museum. Eventually I need to move everything. Would be nice if you could move whatever you could pay the 50,000 bells for...but, I guess that would have been too easy. Lol.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Closed up earlier than usual! 

4/16
• My third room was built today! (And I unlocked house customization)
• Ordered five books so I can build a bookshelf tomorrow. 
• Pekoe sent me a gift for my new room! As did the HHA, of course. 
• For the time being, I've set up the third room as a workshop (until I get more furniture).
• Gayle gave me some socks, saying she thought they might go well with my shirt. 
• Sent out the call on TBT inviting others to come and get the recipe Gayle was working on! Overall, I had about 7 visitors! 
• Apparently, Harry likes to sing! 
• Labelle was back again! She gave me the "outdoorsy" theme. I passed, but I certainly felt like I looked ridiculous... She gave me some shorts for the trouble. 
• Rex wanted to give me the nickname "Guacamole"; I politely declined. It was nice to know he felt that friendly with me, however. I offered to let him call me Marzipan, which he happily agreed to. 
• The Pachycephalosaurus was finally completed today! 
• Sable really is generous with the fabric isn't she?
• Poor Harry had fleas! 
• Ran around completing NM+ offers and collecting bells.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Haven't done this for several days between site maintenance hiccups and forgetting. Oh well.

Today on Mahina:

- Turnips were selling for 173! Best profit yet! 
- First visit from Label


----------



## Miss Misty

Attended the KK Slider concert
Got the landscaping & waterscaping permits
Built a little 'time out' area (my words) to stash buildings while I terraform the neighborhood
Put the museum in 'time out' since it's huge and in the way
Went on a bunch of island tours, didn't find anyone I liked (but did find a bunch I'd never seen before so it's nice to get some variety at least)


----------



## thelonewanderer

I lost 500K in Turnips.  Bought Turnip for 1 millions bells at 102 and sold at 61. Unfortunately my pattern was a decreasing pattern.  I had a 13 out of 14 chance to make profit and I end up with the worst odd.

It suck cause starting out, you need as much money as possible.  I'm okay with losing money as long as I try my best but it just suck when your best is not good enough.


----------



## Khaelis

I put my island's tree population to extinction in an hour. That's an accomplishment, right?


----------



## adriennekim

Reached 5 star rating
Made a soccer field, basketball court, and parking lot for scooters and bikes


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Miss Misty

Continued terraforming my neighborhood area
Built an incline
Moved Bianca's house to it's new home
Sold the rest of my tarantula hoard to Flick
Helped Wisp
Invited Wolfgang to live in my 10th plot


----------



## driftwoodisle

Laid out my memory garden 
Visited a few islands looking for bamboo island, ended up landing on tarantula island for the first time!
Plotted out where my second player villager's house will go
Prepared my terrace cafe to have extra room in case of brewster update
Not a lot today, but yesterday was really productive so I'll give myself a pass.


----------



## Mello

Made a bunch of custom outfits and patterns


----------



## stitchmaker

Got the golden axe and watering can today.
Label visited for the first time.  Completed her clothing challenge.
Built my 2nd incline.


----------



## Tasuot

Not much terraforming today, but I managed to find Judy on a Mystery Island after spending 34 tickets    I literally screamed when she came into view. Another dream villager in the bag!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Terraformed a good 10th of my island, and moderately satisfied with it. I might tweak it a little bit more but I'm pretty happy with it! Also finally got to moving my house after moving all my villagers + museum. Timed everything right so my incline by my house will be done by tomorrow as well.

Things are coming together! Now I just need to finish my layout (come up with ideas for a few more areas) and start crafting decorations for around town. Probably time to work towards a 4-star rating. Haven't had time because of terraforming but now my residential area is finished and I can start working around my permanent paths!


----------



## Hesper

Put some cherry blossom petal piles in my picnic grotto, which thankfully still looks gorgeous even with the blossoms gone. 

Dug up my windflower garden for a beachfront shop-plaza type thing, currently featuring a coffee stall and fortunetelling stall. More to come as I think of it. 

Butch is leaving. Finally. I can start hunting islands again to find someone else interesting (sorry, Butch, Apollo is a better cranky, the bewilderment just works better on his face).


----------



## Aleigh

I was expecting to get Pierce today, but it ended up being postponed, and I didn't want some rando moving into my empty plot tomorrow. So, I went on a hunt. 3 NMT later I found Vivian! I love her. She's in my New Leaf town. She actually replaced Whitney when she accidentally moved out, so maybe, just maybe, I can get someone to trade me Whitney for Vivian and it'll almost be even.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Just in time to pass out cold, here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/17
• My new mailbox arrived, it looks great!
• The roses, cosmos, and mums finished growing today! The lillies and the cherry and peach trees will be ready tomorrow! 
• Finally caved in and made the Golden Slingshot. 
• C.J. was here today! He offered to pay me if I partook in a few of his challenges today. I agreed, once I finished up my island chores. 
• Poor Kitty had fleas! 
• Plucky showed me how to make a wooden table. 
• Took a break to work out and let my dad play on his account for a while (as we only have one copy of the game).
• Harry taught me how to express "Worry". 
• Put in an order for a sea horse replica. 
• Caught my second barreleye; I'm about aboutta make BANK.
• Afterwards, I ended up fishing half the night and selling to C.J. to make lots of bells.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Thanks to nook miles.tickets, I was able to appraise eight fossils in one day
Saved Gulliver again
Was reminded about five times that Phoebe's birthday is on the 22nd
made a gift for Phoebe, an orange wild wood log, which would go with her home theme of red, yellow, hot, and wood
Got a very sweet letter from Robin. I'll post a screenshot later
gathered more recipes
planted some extra orange trees for long term profit making
saved my villagers from a plague of fleas
gave tank a protein shaker bottle I found in a tree
Lopped off over 300k from my debt


----------



## Mairmalade

Paid off the 500K~ house upgrade (been focused on bridges, inclines, and moving buildings around) and sold my turnips for a decent price. 

Now onto my next debt! Also have a few ideas for terraforming additions to my main shopping area I’ll play with today.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Continued fixing the residential district on a hill on my island and moved my house to the top of it. One thing that annoyed me is that your house does not have an even numbered width so I couldn’t center it on the road I built. Also kinda annoyed how you cannot move buildings slightly to the side and would have to relocate them far away and back just to move a few squares.


----------



## piske

I CAUGHT A COELACANTH!!!!! i've never caught one before, the entire time i've played this series! i was so, so, happyyy!!!


----------



## LuchaSloth

I moved my campsite yesterday...so, today, I moved my museum to the spot where my campsite used to be. Slowly getting things where I want them to be...but, man...it's taking some time and patience.


----------



## Pixiebelle

*18/04*
- caught a couple new bugs & fish
- dug up and assessed/donated/sold all fossils
- paid off some house debt
- traded NM furniture
- chatted with my girl Flora
- bought a new plot
- saw Bubbles on an island and ignored her
- saw Octavian on another island and asked him to move in


----------



## BluePing

Today I spent ages grinding nook miles just like yesterday. I saved up loads of bells and donated around 30 things to the museum after having to wait a couple days to donate. I managed to plant the money tree with 99000 bells and make a load of money. I set up a hybrid farm and met my new villager Gayle.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Wolfgang to town
Did a lot more terraforming
Moved Huck's house to its new home in the neighborhood
Had KK play me a song (Two Days Ago)


----------



## DJStarstryker

- It was Piper's birthday. I gave her a lily wreath and she made a really big deal about it, calling it expensive (it isn't - my native flower is lily). Hey, I'm happy that she's happy.
- KK Slider was around, of course. 
- I'm satisfied with my hybrid lily collection for now, so I moved lillies out of one of my hybrid growing areas and put windflowers in. I'm also actively working on hyacinths. Whenever I get enough hybrids of either of those, I'll move on to pansies.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! (In other news, I really need to fix my whacked-out sleep schedule...)

4/18
• The cherry and peach trees finished growing! And the lilies! 
• Maddie and Kitty are wearing the dresses I sent them! They look great! 
• Pekoe showed me how to make a peach hat. 
• It looks like our first villager birthday is coming up on the 26th: Kevin's! Funny how I was just thinking about when my villagers' birthdays would be...
• Completed multiple DIYs I wasn't able to before because of a lack of resources. 
• At 6pm, I requested Wandering from Slider.
• Thanks to the Able Sisters, Kevin's present is already ready to go! Now to wait until next week...
• Sent some mail and presents out to my residents. 
• Finally reached 2M bells in savings! 
• Apparently, Kitty and Patty had a fight. 
• Started gathering up critters and saving then for whenever Flick and C.J. come visit for collectibles. 
• It started raining at 8pm on the dot.
• Stayed up half the night looking for clams and catching fish. I did catch a second coelacanth, at least.


----------



## BluePing

Today I’ve done the daily chores and I’m gonna try and plant some more flowers so I can vary my hybrid farm. At the moment my farm only consists of pansies and I’m growing some other flowers to try and start up with different breeds of flowers. Bunnie has moved into my town and she is super cute and axel is being a sweetie as usual. I’m gonna go fishing in an attempt to get loads of bells to try and buy turnips or  trade on here for nmt


----------



## udinafrog

Finally got a cutting board recipe (many thanks, sweet Fauna!) and I could make a kitchenette, now I just need a decent table for my kitchen room.
Also I decided what I wanna do with the exterior of some villagers houses and the secret beach, so I'm progressing on that. 
And I got a dark pink rose~


----------



## austin9880

So today I got a good amount done including:
-Settling for 95 bell turnips and buying a full inventory of 4000
-Being disappointed that today was not the day Nook's Cranny upgraded (I'm guessing it will be tomorrow)
-Received the zen style stone recipe from Zucker after looking for it for the past two weeks (I also spent tons of stone today on fencing, so I don't even have enough stone to craft it at the moment.
-Invited real life friends to my island for the first time and got some great feedback from them regarding my island and the changes I'm planning on making to my island
-Finished terraforming my giant double-decker waterfall for the pink and white themed park I'm constructing
-Got three red cosmos so I could construct the garden wagon, then I customized it to be white so I could put it in said park
-Got some white and red mums so I can start getting some pink mums
-Got my second gold rose (out of a minimum of six I need)
-Finished my pink hyacinth garden and pink windflower garden
-Restructured my pink tulip and pink rose garden and redid the fencing around all of my gardens
-Discovered that the basement is counted in the HHA score AFTER the HHA score came in (now I have to fix my basement somehow for next week. I got 177k this week and my goal is 200k).
-Finally down to just four fossils needed for my museum!!!


----------



## leohyrule

austin9880 said:


> So today I got a good amount done including:
> -Settling for 95 bell turnips and buying a full inventory of 4000
> -Being disappointed that today was not the day Nook's Cranny upgraded (I'm guessing it will be tomorrow)
> -Received the zen style stone recipe from Zucker after looking for it for the past two weeks (I also spent tons of stone today on fencing, so I don't even have enough stone to craft it at the moment.
> -Invited real life friends to my island for the first time and got some great feedback from them regarding my island and the changes I'm planning on making to my island
> -Finished terraforming my giant double-decker waterfall for the pink and white themed park I'm constructing
> -Got three red cosmos so I could construct the garden wagon, then I customized it to be white so I could put it in said park
> -Got some white and red mums so I can start getting some pink mums
> -Got my second gold rose (out of a minimum of six I need)
> -Finished my pink hyacinth garden and pink windflower garden
> -Restructured my pink tulip and pink rose garden and redid the fencing around all of my gardens
> -Discovered that the basement is counted in the HHA score AFTER the HHA score came in (now I have to fix my basement somehow for next week. I got 177k this week and my goal is 200k).
> -Finally down to just four fossils needed for my museum!!!


I also heard that you got the nook miles items that you were looking for from a great friend.


But besides that, today I helped my friends get some items that they both needed and to trade with each other. My friend paid me back for a loan he took out yesterday, so that was great. I sold my turnips which is the second week in a row that I bought and sold turnips on a sunday. I need to get up earlier than 11 so I can better prices from Daisy Mae, cause while the cost wasn't bad (99?), it wasn't great. I also got a pear hat recipe, but I'm tired of only getting fruit recipes from my villagers. I watered almost all my hybrids. I think I have a few left before the end of the day. I also was FINALLY able to get the tailcoat from my Able's and now it looks great with my top hat! I've been considering changing my double waterfall from one side on my island to the other, but I dont wanna do the work haha. I also ordered the last of the pink diner set and got that today and started on ordering the aqua from my catalog. I did a lot more than I thought actually now that I'm listing it all


----------



## primandimproper

Saved up 30,000 bells and moved my house to the cliff top, picked a spot for the campsite, and started work on my second bridge.


----------



## AlyssaAC

In Paradise today I got most of my chores done except for shaking the trees for furniture and bells and cutting most of them for wood. I'm currently trying to get all my fruit to grow back so I can see which ones I have and which ones I still need to plant. I failed at catching that Ranchu Goldfish, as it's the last fish I need for the month of April, but I will keep trying until I get it. I may have to wait till later this year to find it, because all I get right now is tadpole and the other small fish in the pond. 

Other than that, I fished to get a little more bells to pay off my loan and will probably fish more tonight.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 4/19/20

Bought as many turnips I could buy from Daisy Mae
Ellie taught me the glee reaction                                                                                                                                                                        



Spoiler












Just about finished with terraforming my island. All that's left to do is finish moving buildings around and maybe add another cliff.           



Spoiler











Sold turnips for 999 bells at someone's island
Checked Nooks Cranny and bought anything new
Checked tailors shop and bought anything new
Dug up fossils
Moved Tod's house
Donated anything new to museum
Paid off current house loan and upgraded house


----------



## DJStarstryker

- Wisp visited
- Finally took the time to put my island flag in the game. I actually designed it before the game came out, but I just never took the time to do the custom design until now. Which is silly because it was super simple and only took me a few minutes. Oh well, done now!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Today I moved another villager house, dismantled a bridge that was in a dumb place, built a new incline, did a bunch of design work around my new museum...and just did a bunch of other cosmetic stuff to the island itself. Today was the first time that I actually started to look at things and think "this is starting to not look like garbage". Lol.


----------



## SugoiPurin

-Made a heart-shaped island and moved my house to it and decorated
- Caught a shark and coelacanth from fishing on a friends island!
-  Started moving villager homes to make a new neighborhood for em!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/19
• Tried to wake up in time to buy turnips; was successful at 10am. Bought 7 stacks at 102 apiece. Decided to try and go back to sleep for a few hours...
• Pekoe was thinking of moving, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. 
• Got my fourth S-rank from the HHA, and the golden plaque is now mine. 
• Finally caught an agrias butterfly! It was right outside my house! 
• It started raining again at about 4pm (and then stayed that way for the rest of the day) 
• We had another visitor at the campsite today; Boyd the Gorilla. 
• Poor Plucky had fleas! 
• Rearranged the flowers at the airport marina. 
• Patty asked me to deliver a present to Rex for her. It was a kid's smock, which actually kinda fits his personality. 
• Finally obtained the Golden Axe recipe! 
• Worked on making the park for a bit. 
• Took a few hours' break to charge the system back up and take a shower.
• Wisp appeared again...and this POS GAVE ME A GAT DANG DIGITAL SCALE. I'm being harassed by a spirit, ffs!
• Ran around hunting clams and catching fish.


----------



## ThomasNLD

- Decorated my house and "garden area". Put some trees, a small waterarea, a bunch of floor lights and some lanterns and made like a balcony area overlooking from a cliff. 
- Watered all my flowers.
- Moved a house back after over the period of two days had to move it twice, since it needed to move only one tile over and you ca'n't do that at once (which sucks).
- Ordered floorlights and 2 more garden lanterns.
- Heard that tomorrow Nooks is going to be under construction! Awesome!


----------



## xara

yesterday i didn’t do much as i was feeling unwell but i:

- did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
- talked to all of my villagers 
- decorated my house a bit


----------



## Figment

This morning, I moved the tailor shop to a terraformed area nursery/garden shop/outdoor cafe next to the town square. I started terraforming an area behind my residential services building and set up a ramp. Tonight I plan on landscaping this area and giving it a white birch theme and I plan on moving Sprinkle's house there tomorrow.


----------



## maple22

- Sold a huge amount of bugs (mainly water bugs & tarantulas) to Flick, earning over 330k
- Let Marcie move out. As cute as she is, she hardly ever seemed to leave her home. Plus, I'm looking for a good snooty villager as I don't even have one yet.


----------



## cloudmask

-visited an island where turnips were selling for 490 bells and made a very nice profit (wish i'd bought more than 100k of turnips yesterday)
-paid off another loan, second-story room will be unlocked tomorrow!
-finished paying for an incline up to my forest area
-got the golden slingshot
-watched bianca, sydney, and hopper sing together as a _trio_ in the plaza. 10/10 performance, it was worth the price of the entire game itself.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today CJ was in town so i've been trying to catch rare fish to sell to him (only have a small handful so far).
Nook's Cranny also announced renovations today, and also soled the small handful of tarantulas I caught when I made a tarantula island with a nook miles ticket island.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

I'm struggling to set up my mountains. I know this: Drago is going on a mountaintop (dragons love mountains, I don't make the rules) and Fang and Julian are going in the mountains just below (Unicorns and Wolves, hello). What I can't figure out is how much of my land is going to be mountainside and ground-level. So I've gotten nothing done for a few days except deciding they're going there.


----------



## Miss Misty

Moved Judy's house into the neighborhood
Completed Label's comfy fashion check
Did more terraforming


----------



## LuchaSloth

-Acquired the golden slingshot.
-Moved another villager house.
-Did some more terraforming.
-Did my recurring daily tasks (fossils, DIY in a bottle, etc).


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 4-20-20

Saved Chrissy from fleas                                                                                                                                                                                     



Spoiler











Used Shep's amiibo to invite him to campsite
Crafted log stakes for Shep and after I gave it to him, he decided to move to the island so I booted out Angus.
Checked mail and received a revolving spice rack from Zucker and rice cooker from HHA
Chrissy taught me the curiosity reaction                                                                                                                                                            



Spoiler











Ran into Celeste while fishing and she gave me the Taurus bathtub recipe
Checked Nooks Cranny and bought anything new
Checked Tailors shop and bought anything new
Dug up fossils
Went on mystery tour and farmed tarantulas
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island yesterday! (I still count it as "today" since I haven't been to sleep yet, but whatever)

4/20 (heh heh heh)
• It's still raining! 
• Harry showed me how to make Jail Bars. 
• Label was back again, this time with an "everyday" theme. What she gave me was honestly hideous, but I made it work. She gave me some sneakers for the trouble. 
• Rex showed me how to express "Sorrow".
• Went on a few trips to get recipes and sell my turnips. 
• It stopped raining at about 5pm.
• Paid off my current loan with my turnip profits! 
• Agreed to the next expansion, because I need more storage space...
• It started raining AGAIN at 8pm


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

I did a lot of selling DIY recipes and got a whole bunch of orders at once. It was almost overwhelming!

--But then I used some of the NMT I got from it and found my ultimate dreamie-- Sherb!


----------



## cloudmask

-house second story is here! it's huge....i have absolutely no idea what i'm gonna do with it
-picked out a new house exterior
-found gulliver, stole his communicator parts and refused to give them back
-got the gold armor diy
-visited an island with celeste, got a gemini closet diy and wished on some stars


----------



## Mello

So today I had a plan. It's been days since I've done any meaningful work on my island, but today was different. I felt a renewed determination and drive to actually finish up my island. I was going to move ALL of my flowers and organize them accordingly, but reality hit a bit differently...

I booted up my island just now, took a long look at all my mountains/waterfalls with random flowers I have strewn across them and I immediately felt exhausted. Promptly put my game down and now I'm here crying about it. I'm very productive, I know.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

Mello said:


> So today I had a plan. It's been days since I've done any meaningful work on my island, but today was different. I felt a renewed determination and drive to actually finish up my island. I was going to move ALL of my flowers and organize them accordingly, but reality hit a bit differently...
> 
> I booted up my island just now, took a long look at all my mountains/waterfalls with random flowers I have strewn across them and I immediately felt exhausted. Promptly put my game down and now I'm here crying about it. I'm very productive, I know.


This. I feel this. You get a sudden drive after feeling like a lazy bum for a while--then you see how much work there actually is and your drive gets in the driver's seat, fastens its seatbelt and floors it.


----------



## Imbri

- Finished my paths in front of villagers' houses.
- Built fences for both neighborhoods and replaced mine to fit better.
- Found my first purple windflower. It happened on its own.
- General chores: cleanup, fossils, check on villagers, etc.
- Set plot to move Roald in line with the "street". I'll move Cherry tomorrow and I'm done moving buildings.
- Talked Molly into moving in. She'll hold Snake's plot until I get him back.
- Paid off the stairs to my secret beach. One more set to build and that'll be done, too.
- Passed a fashion check from Label. The theme was "theatrical".
- Placed a few outdoor items to spruce things up.


----------



## Miss Misty

Commissioned art from Flick + sold him some bugs
Moved Peaches' house into the neighborhood - it's placed wrong though so I need to pay another 100k to fix it yay (have I ever mentioned how much I absolutely hate myself) 
Didn't do anything else because of how mad I was at myself and I don't deserve nice things in my town today


----------



## AlyssaAC

Decided yesterday that I wasn't very happy with my town name of "Paradise", so I reset it for the last time. Decided to go with my original town name of Lollilia, the name I was planning on using months ago, and now I'm much more happy with it. Spent all day getting the events done and I'm happy to report the museum is going to be built tomorrow, got all three villagers from the mystery tour islands to want to move in, donated all the materials for Timmy and Tommy's shop and paid off my loan of 98,000 thanks to the help of a dear friend. Other than that, caught a few more fishies today, including that of an oarfish. (Was hoping that it was a pier fish and not that, but it will work too). So good day today.


----------



## R. Planet

I finally decided to embrace the path maker function. I just don't see myself ever making my island feel too overly paved and "developed" but I began to see how I could include a rustic pathway system around my southwest quadrant (my starting point) and I started developing it yesterday and finished (I believe) today. Though I'll need a few days for the flowers to fully bloom to get the real feel of it.

It's been a big project but I'm fairly pleased with the results.

Plus it was nice to do something not involving the giant hybrid garden I spent the previous two days developing.


----------



## Khaelis

Nook's Cranny was closed today and will be open tomorrow, newly upgraded! Decided since I'd not be able to sell anything I caught or dug up, I'd use the downtime to terraform and I got A LOT done.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Clock

-Changed my house exterior
-Demolished my bridge for terraforming
-New Bridge built
-Gave 3 Atlas moths to Flick for a model and sold bugs from him.
-Nooks cranny is currently upgrading.
-Dug fossils
-Bought clothes


----------



## Yoshisaur

I managed to FINALLY buy a couch, lol. 

ALSO I got Ankha from an island!! I was super excited!!


----------



## Pyoopi

I got my second australopith aka ancient human skull and decorated it around my house as a warning to visitors. And theen, I scattered tombstones outside my fence. Finally, stranded a poor gnome to his doom.

Good day, I must say.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Zell got sick, Zell got medicine, Zell got better
Ankha asked to move out, I said no. I'm not giving up my dreamie
Tammi (I think) gave me a wooden table recipe
Nooks Cranny is upgrading tomorrow
Flick visited and I commissioned a common bluebottle model
Reneigh got fleas, and I saved her from them, earning applause from Tammi
A bell tree produced bells allowing me to shrink my loan down to smaller than the last one started at
I'm still a bit annoyed that I can't get any new fossils to donate to the museum, despite sixteen missing fossils in my museum


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 4-21-20

Checked mail
Passed Label's fashion check                                                                                                                                                                                 



Spoiler












Dug up all fossils
Checked Nooks Cranny and bought anything new
Checked tailors shop and bought anything new
Watered flowers as I am now trying to breed hybrids
Donated anything new to museum
Sold fish to earn bells
Planted more fruit trees
Moved Agnus house
Talked to all villagers


----------



## jozial

I caught two coelacanths today


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/21
• I got two tailors tickets from Label this time! Sweet!
• My third room was finally finished! Now to figure out which room it's going to be... (decided it would be the kitchen) 
• Maddie showed me how to make a shell rug.
• Someone lost a bag! After showing it to Rex, he pointed me towards Kitty, who turned out to be the owner. 
• Gulliver was sacked out on the beach again! I helped him out once I finished up my daily chores. 
• Poor Kevin had fleas! 
• I unlocked door customization for my house! 
• Plucky showed me what a "Cold Chill" was.
• Plucky had fleas!  Did she get them from Kevin? 
• Took a trip for the shell arch recipe. 
• Did some serious work on my makeshift kitchen. 
• Celeste stopped by today! 
• Rearranged a lot of flowers in patterns so to (hopefully) breed more hybrids
• Finally caught an ant!


----------



## xara

the last few days, the only things i’ve done are fossil hunt, shake trees, check the shops and talk to my villagers ;u; i’ve been busy lately and haven’t had the time nor energy to play properly which sucks lol


----------



## Sweetley

Relocated my house and the museum after the announcement of the update. The museum is now connected with the other buildings while my house got a nice spot on it's own on a little "hill" I made. I also build a ramp to get easy access to the secret beach now that this spot becomes more important thanks to Redd. Also found Pietro on a Mystery Island and invited him to my island, he moved in yesterday and I'm gonna check out his house today as I didn't saw it yet from inside.


----------



## raeyoung

Relocated my house and created a cute little area around it; I found out how to make the preset paths a different color so I've been taking huge advantage of that. I built a moat around my Resident Serves and started terraforming my airport entrance (finally lol). I've been going kinda slow but I'm really having fun haha


----------



## DaviddivaD

Well, this happened...

I noticed a Lily of The Valley:






I ran to Residential Services and lo and behold:





I was shocked because my island is hardly 5 star worthy. Lol


----------



## Clock

I caught a total of 3 Oarfish today and did a few requests and learned a new reaction.


----------



## mayortiffany

It was raining pretty much all day on my island, so I tried my hand at getting a coelacanth. And I got one after about two hours of trying!

I’m really happy about it. I’ve never gotten one before, not even in New Leaf. 

I also got some cute photos in the museum of Rocco looking at the coelacanth tank.


----------



## Figment

I found my first Lily-of-the-Valley plant this morning!  I know it's just a small thing, but it honestly made my morning!


----------



## Mosshead

I finally achieved a 5-star island! Quite a feat since I took so many months to get it in NL... I can't wait to finally make watering less of a chore lol and get Jacob's Ladders!


----------



## Rinpane

Got my 1st floor house upgrade today! I really needed it because I filled up all 400 slots of storage space.
That loan gets higher and higher...


----------



## Shyria

I'm finally happy with how I terraformed so I'm starting decorating! (Although I'm kinda waiting for the bushes for most areas)
Here's the zen garden I made today!



Spoiler: My Zen garden










I'll plant some more bamboos around it and it'll be perfect


----------



## Miss Misty

Woke up to the announcement that the Nooklings Shop will be upgrading tomorrow
Re-placed Peaches's home somewhere else in the neighborhood to fix the mess I made yesterday
Did what little terraforming I still could
Helped Wisp
Earned enough bells to do what I want to do tomorrow since I can't sell anything


----------



## biksoka

Got the Nooklings upgrade
Got Kid Cat as a campsite villager and moved him in
Decided I hated my bamboo area and redid it for the fourth time
(not building any more bridges/inclines there - i can't be trusted)


----------



## michan

I was trying to get Raymond on my island today, but then I ran into Diana and picked her up instead. Used about 20 tickets? I actually passed on Octavian and Zucker as well...
Not sure if I'm regretting not getting Zucker now, but I'm sure i'll run him again one day. I already have Marina anyways and I want to have a balance of villagers.


----------



## axo

I gave all my villagers fenced front yards! it seems small, but i think it really brings a neighborhood vibe. 

Tomorrow I'll give them some organized flowers in their yards. right now their flowers are all whatever random ones i could find.


----------



## maple22

-Waited for Nook’s Cranny to upgrade
-Marcie moved out, so I went island hopping and ended up with Octavian!!


----------



## meo

Spoiler



Main Town:
- Watered flowers, sorted new hybrid spawns, dug fossils, gathered sticks, etc etc.
- Spoke to all my villagers, checked shops, and terraformed a little bit of an area bugging me
- Did the update and spoke to Blathers so that Redd will be there tomorrow

Second Town:
- Got 3 star and unlocked KK/terraforming
- Finally finished unlocking all the shops/upgrades. Nook's Cranny will be updated tomorrow and open.
- Did a bunch of TT to get closer to unlocking the catalog app
- Purchased all the path mile options and terraform permits
- Said goodbye to Dizzy. Found out Raymond randomly moved into the free plot.
- Reorganized some furniture around the rooms of my house to be less chaotic
- Oragnized the hybrids into their sections for breeding
- Organized places for items to giveaway (fossils, diys, etc)
- Did the update. Purchased bushes from Leif and planted them. Got the first painting to donate to the museum so the art section should be coming soon.


So overall, I wanted to just get my second town caught up with everything unlocked. It's slightly ahead now with the art donation lol but not really a big deal (due to the update happening automatically in between me TTing). I got a lot done considering the second copy I've only had since monday evening. So, going to chill for the rest of the week I think lol and enjoy real time for awhile haha.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Gave Phoebe her birthday gift (a camp fire to go with her house's fiery theme)
Caught bunches and bunches of bugs and fish
Couldn't sell anything because guess what's closed down today for upgrades?
Planted a bell tree
learned a few new recipes


----------



## keybug55

I just did a lot of town planning and I felt like it went very well~

I also found a great spot for an incline and the flow of the town is gonna be so great!


----------



## chibski

I reached 10 villagers and arranged their homes in the way I wanted to! Also paid off my second-to-last loan to Tom and got my basement


----------



## Renkindle

O'Hare got completely Thanos snapped by the "I've moved out" glitch getting fixed, but I got Shari on my first mystery island and she's one of my favorite Uchis, so I'm happy with getting her as a replacement!
Also paid off my final house expansion and put in an order to remodel it.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

Someone let me adopt Norma (a dreamie) I found some purple windflowers and mums, and found the last piece of clothing I need to finish an outfit!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Clock

Achieved 5 star even though my town looks bad
Dug fossils
Went to the new Nooks Cranny
Had a camper
Bought clothes
Sold fish to CJ
Fixed a bridge area


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I finished my orchard layout, 90% happy with it but we'll see if I change it up to make it a little neater. Trying not to terraform too much.
And I made the spontaneous decision to make an elevated shopping plaza... we'll see how that turns out.
Also, got my first natural campsite villager, after my forced smug. Pate is... nothing to be excited about but I was glad someone finally came!


----------



## Romaki

Leif just sold me roses, which is all I ever wanted.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, tree shaking, etc
• bought some bushes and flowers from leif 
• bought the famous painting from redd
• talked to all my villagers 
• collected the star fragments off my beach
• celebrated the museum expansion 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters


----------



## austin9880

What didn't I do today... Today I:
-Moved around my hybrids
-Replaced a bridge by one square to look better
-Entirely redid my eastern housing development to be consistent between rows and columns
-Placed hedges around my flower areas except for the new hybrid breeding and giveaway gardens
-Placed fencing around the eastern housing development along with some furniture
-Got art from Redd, donated it to the museum, and am getting construction on the upgrade starting tomorrow
-Had my upgraded Nook's for the first day today
-Got inspired by some people online to do a better job on my island
-Downloaded designs from the internet
-Placed custom paths around the island
-Entirely rerouted a river to make room for the breeding garden and hybrid giveaway garden
-Had a friend allow me to catalog things I need for a rest and relaxation lounge
-Hans asked to move out, so I'm about to be on the lookout for a new villager


----------



## mintellect

-my daily shopping rounds
-cataloged a BUNCH of cool stuff
-finally got the rest of the flower breeds i was missing
-got katt, my #1 dreamie to move in!!!!
-did a little terraforming where i plan on moving more houses

i haven't been here for so long, i forgot how nice people in the community are!!


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought some flower seeds and shrub starts from Leif
Bought a glowing painting from Redd and gave it to Blathers to start the museum expansion
Did my best to clean up all of the flowers that sprouted from the rain yesterday
Got a DIY recipe from Celeste
Moved Pashmina's house into the neighborhood


----------



## GalacticGhost

- Saw Leif for the first time today and got a whole bunch of bush starts from him, as well as...
- Cosmos!! I finally have them now!
- Not only that, but Timmy and Tommy were selling white windflowers today. For some reason I was able to get red and orange ones pretty early on, but struggled to find any white ones. Now all I need is mums and then I'll have all the flower types, I think?
- Upgraded all my characters' houses yesterday, and I had enough Bells from the stalk market to upgrade them all again today! Hopefully I'll end up with enough storage on my main character to FINALLY be able to put away all the stuff I have lying around on the ground, lol.
- Did a little more work on the area outside one side character's house. No more using cardboard boxes as tables in the outdoor cafe! I still need to sort out ramps and paths, though.
- Finished raising the area outside my museum, now all that's left there is to add a ramp or two and some decorations.
- Admiral talked to me about moving, but I made him change his mind. I'd rather wait until I have a load of NMTs before letting someone leave or putting down an empty plot.


----------



## cloudmask

-nook's cranny is under construction! the upgrade will be available tomorrow
-rain watered all of my flowers for me 
-speaking of rain, tried again for the coelacanth....still no luck
-but did catch a million other fish. that are now chillin on the beach bc nook's isn't open
-bought shrubs, roses, and cosmos from leif!


----------



## DJStarstryker

- Thanks to Leif, I finally have cosmos and roses! I also planted some shrubs.
- My upgraded Nook's Cranny opened up.
- Whitney moved in. I also have Victoria's old spot marked by Bob.


----------



## Khaelis

*April 23, 2020*:
- Redd was wandering around the island, and I bought a painting from him. I swiftly donated it to Blathers—now the Museum will be closed tomorrow for remodelling! 
- Leif was also on the island today, and he was selling azalea starts and holly starts, as well as cosmos and lilies (all three colours!) I bought an absolute ton of everything—probably upwards of 75,000 Bells worth of goods.
- Finally caught a ranchu goldfish... swiftly donated that as well!
- A new villager, Flurry, has moved in today! Not really a fan of the hamster villagers, especially since I've got two now, but I don't mind them too much.
- I also invited Skye from another user last night due to the glitches related to invitation of villagers seemingly being fixed in the 1.2.0 update. She'll be moving in tomorrow!
- I managed to get some time to landscape the area my house was put, and decorated it a bit. Pretty happy with the results!


----------



## skylucario

- upgraded nook’s cranny
- added path border to uhhh...one section of my town
- did several wishlist trades!
- attempted to TT katt into asking to move naturally, but got judy in the campsite on the second attempt and just had them swap! still feels surreal.  i’m gonna trade her for molly (my last dreamie that no one is already saving for me—my friend and sister are saving me daisy and bob, respectively) eventually bc i hate the idea of taking bells or NMT for her...it’d be too much. i’m definitely gonna enjoy having her, though. she’s super cute and i love snooty villagers. 
- went back to real time, judy moved in and started unpacking, and celeste came. hosted my sister and my friend and they visited judy. it was very fun.


----------



## PaperCat

i just unlocked terraforming and im kinda overwhelemd trying to figure out where i want things.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I bought some bushes from Leif today and attempted to decorate a little bit with them, though I’ll probably move them later since I placed them down without a plan. I also bought some lilies and roses, so I’m hoping once those are grown I can start getting some pretty hybrids  

Other then that I did normal daily things, gave Diana and tiara that she hasn’t taken off yet, and landscaped a tiny bit around the orchid I made last night


----------



## JoJoCan

Looks like we now have a new board for blogs  

Still feel free to use this thread! 





__





						Island Journals
					

Create your own island profile and journal! Your thread here will act as your island's central hub at The Bell Tree. Log your game progress, receive comments from others, or just keep a place to display your island's information.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## meo

- Donated my art pieces from Redd
- Planted bushes from leif 
- Wished on some stars during meteor shower
- Majorly...majorly cleaned up the crazy amount of regular flowers that were starting to take over
- Been trying to unlock the catalog app in my second town, so finally took all the dozens of cardboard boxes I had been ordering lol and crafted them in furniture pieces to sell at nooks easier
- Made my baby Punchy a fruit wreath


----------



## chibski

Romaki said:


> Leif just sold me roses, which is all I ever wanted.


YES I've been looking for roses since I got the game and nearly cried when I was able to buy them today!! Still need to find some mums but I'm so happy about this update


----------



## Clock

-Finally got lilies, shrubs and mums, I’m still waiting for cosmos and lilies, hopefully next visit he will sell them.
-Stopped someone from moving so I can attempt getting their picture
-Bought furniture and clothes
-Bought art from Redd
-Relocated the museum to start terraforming
-Found my second lily of the valley
-Did requests
-And did the usual, but not watering because it might rain later.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 4-23-20

Met Leif and bought some bushes to plant                                                                                                                                                       



Spoiler












Found Redd wandering around town and bought a painting from him                                                                                                           



Spoiler











Donated the painting to the museum and Blathers said he will prepare for construction to expand the museum
Received hedges DIY recipe from Tom Nook
Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
Checked tailors shop and bought anything new
Dug up fossils
Talked to all of the villagers
Donated anything new to museum
Watered the flowers
Planted the bushes from Leif
Wished on stars during meteor shower


----------



## ThomasNLD

Bought a lot of bushes.
Had Gladys over for the 2nd time, tomorrow she should be ready to move in.
Bought a painting from Redd.
Did some flower and bush rearranging.
Unrelated I bought Fang`s amiibo card so I can get him in my town, it should arrive in a few days. Means when Gladys moves in, I got to get someone else to move out again, but I`ll have a few days.


----------



## shiggy

Besides daily chores, I:
-replaces some dirt path with wooden path to avoid new flowers to grow on it
-got my first painting from redd
-visited someone else island for the first time: I got my first apples and a few recipes 

Pretty good day so far.


----------



## Shyria

So today I
-Finished my flower garden. Perfectionist me decided once I was done that it would be better with "dark dirt" under every flower so basically did everything twice.
-Got ALL my flowers out of the beach. Went through 4 shovels but it's finally done! They're not in perfect spots around the town but it's much better and at least I can finally enjoy the beach!!
-Bought my very first painting from Redd!
-Got my first nickname thanks to Sherb!

Good day


----------



## austin9880

I'm probably done for the day, so I'm going to go ahead and give my update:
-I dug up fossils and had to keep them in my inventory since the museum upgrade is in progress
-I decided to spend a large portion of the day looking for cute custom paths because mine are absolutely atrocious
-Experimented for two hours with different custom paths in different areas and settled on several that I like
-Got the first of the furniture for my party/lounge area
-Decided to make a little tea shop that's a mix of traditional and kawaii
-Decided to make a tiny little exercise area because I had a tiny space that I didn't know what to do with
-Decided to make an outdoor library/den area since I couldn't fit one into my house
-Gave island tours to two friends who needed inspiration for their own islands
-Watered my flowers in hopes that I will actually get a better number of hybrids tomorrow


----------



## solace

Just randomly checked on my island evals and received a 5 star rating! Glad to have the golden water can DIY! More hybrids to come!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• donated my 2nd painting to the museum 
• sold so many bugs to flick.......hes a happy fellow
• talked to all my villagers 
• checked out nook’s cranny and able sisters 
• bought a present for bertha since it’s her birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Misty

Celebrated the new shop opening
Bought mysterious carpet and wallpaper from Saharah
Did more terraforming
Built an incline
Moved Freya's house into the neighborhood


----------



## GalacticGhost

Terraforming. Lots and lots of terraforming. It feels like I've done so much and at the same time so little because I've spent several hours on it today, and yet I'm nowhere near done with it.

Also found out today that Nook's Cranny is upgrading tomorrow! Yaaaay! ...Unless I run out of fruit for moving trees about tomorrow.

As well as that, Able Sisters had a crown, which I was able to buy but now I only have about 250k to spend on turnips on Sunday. Worth it tho, lol.


----------



## mintellect

-redid a BUNCH of pathing for house and bridge movements
-moved a house today and have plans to move more houses over the next 2 days
-celebrated nook's upgrade and completion of an incline 
-changed my rep's outfit for the first time in a week. i've gotten very attached to the punk lolita look i had goin on but i also forgot how fun it was to mix and match outfits
-more terraforming- made a little island for able sisters + willow's house


----------



## Fizzii

watered my flowers, moved in and out a few villagers, replanted my pink hybrids to be by my museum, cleared out a lot of my storage and gave  a lot of stuff to friends, made my flatmate some summer shell stuff and normal shell furniture!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

This is actually what happened over the past three days, as I forgot to post the first two. 
Without further ado, here's what happened on Shione! 

4/22
• Nook's Cranny is getting upgraded! Looks like I won't be very busy tomorrow...
• C.J.'s back! After beating his challenge, I handed him the Barred Knifejaws I'd been saving for a collectible. 
• Gayle showed me how to make a Natural Square Table. 
• (Huh, I actually didn't get very much done today...)

4/23
• Since Nook's Cranny is currently upgrading, I'll have to go on trips to other islands if I want to sell anything. 
• Gayle showed me how to make a traditional straw coat. 
• Poor Rex had flees!  
• I met up with Leif today! (I kinda like him better in this game)
• An art gallery is going be added to the museum! Wow! 
• Went to multiple islands to sell and collect recipes! 
• Ran into Crazy Red on someone's island! Couldn't buy anything of course, but it was cool to see him again! 

4/24 (also my dad's B-day! So I won't be on as long)
• Redd's been ratted out by Isabelle XD
• Gayle taught me how to express "Sadness".
• Bought a painting from Redd, but I'm not too sure about it...
• Harry's sick!  I rushed to the store to get him some medicine. 
• The painting was real! (Whoo!) Now we can have an art exhibit in the museum!


----------



## EquinoxIsland

Over the past 2-3 days I decided on what I want my town to look like and how to go about it.  I finished the area in front of the airport and somehow got 3 stars despite having picked very few weeds and having literally nothing built or done, but I do have a lot of hybrid flowers from islands and breeding I guess. That means KK came today, so I added paths to the entrance area! I also finalized the area in front of Mabel's and Sable's today with paths and everything.

I've struggled a lot with how to go about making my town because I've seen so many beautiful places and I'm not an expert decorator, but I decided that to make mine uniquely 'Equinox', I'm staying true to my native flora. I'm using only orange trees, windflowers, weeds, and sticks for the landscaping. All my other trees and flowers will go in designated orchards or gardens if I choose to include them in my town. I haven't decided anything outside of my town area, so we'll see what comes into play there!






I also bought 4 tape decks for my front area to all be playing KK Love Song in the corners of it (hidden behind trees or fences), and I love the atmosphere. It feels very similar to the opening screen of a peaceful fantasy game. I don't have any pictures of that area in daylight yet, but I hope to take some tomorrow!


----------



## brockbrock

I got Judy's pic today!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I was going around shaking trees, looking for fossils and hybrid flowers when I saw a lily of the valley! 

I wasn't expecting it. I was decorating my island very minimally as I didn't want it to become city-like. I like the rural landscape. No walls around villager houses. Even my paths are all single tiles.  I've seen my island from the air and it looks terribly underdeveloped. I thought I would never get the 5 rating. So, yeah, it was a great surprise.


----------



## spunkystella

Today I:
- Bought and sold turnips and made 1 million bells
- Made a double waterfall for behind some villager houses
- Just did some general island maintenance/changes


----------



## th8827

I sold about 1 million Bells worth of Tatantulas to Flick. Also commissioned a Giant Waterbug statue.

Kitty moved into her house. Still in boxes, so I did not get to really interact with her too much yet.

Pre-emptively moved Flip's house so that I can move Fang's house there once he moves in (Kitty and Fang queued up the same day and Kitty moved in first). Also started planning out Fang's front yard. Lucky guy practically has a private beach, so I want to incorporate it into the plans.

Museum is closed for renovation, but that is fine because I have nothing to donate.

Caught my 4th Barreleye. Now, I have enough to give to CJ to get a model made. I'll miss having two of them flanking my house's entrance and greeting people as they enter.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## austin9880

Today I did my usual:
-Digging up fossils
-Watering flowers
-Moving flower spawns to their proper locations

I also:
-Allowed a friend to come get the brown grand piano from my Nook's Cranny
-Got an aluminum briefcase from my friend (if anyone has the one with stacks of money in it, I'd love to catalog it)
-Did a lot of work beautifying some specific areas on my island
-Believe I found the real Scary Painting (which legitimately freaks me out)
-Am having KK Slider perform KK Sonata so I can have the track for my outdoor library/study area
-Created a new zodiac area of my island which I got the inspiration for online... although since I do not tt, it will take almost a year to complete
-MOST IMPORTANTLY, now that Hans moved out, I needed a new villager. I can report that after 24 NMTs I located TIA! I am so thrilled!

Finally, I created an Island Journal on here... pics to come probably tomorrow. You can find it here!


----------



## Sudsofsplash

I planted loads of trees, redid my paths and planted shrubs!


----------



## AlyssaAC

I couldn't do much today, as I'm currently waiting for my trees and flowers to grow back. I've pretty much replaced everything plant wise in my town and now it's much more organized. Once everything grows back, the bugs will reappear and hopefully I can get the last of the remaining things I need to catch for the month of April. So basically planted a lot of things today and did the normal chores of fossils and cleaning up weeds. Other than that, my museum upgrade will begin tomorrow and so will the town hall being built.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought a painting from Redd
Celebrated the museum opening
Celebrated the incline being built
Listened to KK Slider (Surfin KK)
Tweaked the placement of Bianca's house


----------



## meo

- Unlocked the catalog app in second town
- Did chores in both
- Donated some things to the museums
- Found one of the cute pieces of clothing I've been wanted in my able's today - so naturally bought every color option
- Got my light house thanks to a user on here that ordered it for me <3 for second town
- Started an incline for the second town
- Pay'd off the upstairs for the second town house and started the basement


----------



## texas toast

- I finished adding paths and added a river to my new residential area
- Finally added more furniture around the rock areas
- Finally got to a 4 star rating!! 
- Paid off my new staircase and moved another villager house


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Today I got Marina


----------



## voltairenism

I finally got a 5 stars island. I'm so happy. 
Also, I set up for breeding blue roses. I did arrange some white roses yesterday, but today I also made it so I could bread more white roses from purple and yellow. Tomorrow I will have a purple from purple and hybrid white (i think lol) so I will need to test the genetic to be sure it's not a dud. It's a difficult process....
Got Bubblegum Kk from KK Slider. I will play it tomorrow to get villagers to sing it. 
Oh and I payed my last loan. That debt was staring into my soul.... The pay off was disappointing tho. I dont have too much money to buy turnips tomorrow..


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 4-25-20

Checked mail
Dug up all fossils
Checked Nooks Cranny and bought anything new
Checked tailors shop and bought anything new
Bought 5 things from the catalog as I am trying to unlock the app on the phone for quick access
Spent hours fixing the cliffs that I moved my museum to until I was happy with the layout                                                                             



Spoiler












Got go K.K Rider from attending the K.K Slider concert
Donated anything new to museum
Watered all flowers in flower garden
Talked to all my villagers


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• celebrated bertha’s birthday and gave her a present (she liked it!!)
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• shook trees
• requested a song from mr. slider


----------



## leohyrule

I was able to get some money and NMT for my spending habits
I let my friend get an aluminum briefcase from my friend
Invited stitches to my campsite so I think I can get him to move in tomorrow and send Hazel away from me. Finally.
I did all the daily stuff that everyone does except get fossils assessed since my museum is closed for renovations.
I replanted some of my hybrids cause they were taking over my beach and replaced the plain flowers around my resident services building. I also watered all my hybrids.
I helped 2 people get the diner set in their catalogs.
I listened to a KK song.


----------



## th8827

I bought a (probably) real sculpture.

I got the last Ironwood recipe, and then redecorated my entry room.



Spoiler: My entry room









Listened to KK sing Cruisin'


----------



## mayortiffany

- Museum upgrade ceremony 
- Donated two new things to the museum (Rajah Brooke's birdwing, golden trout)
- Purchased a painting from Redd which I hope is real!
- Listened to a K.K. Slider concert (requested Animal City)
- Catalogued and traded on this forum. Highlight of the night was getting the Cutting Board DIY - I just need the Ironwood Dresser DIY now to finish the kitchenette!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/25
• The museum's closed for remodeling today, so that means no fossil checking for me. 
• Finally, there are purple windflowers growing! 
• Figured out (finally) how to completely uproot a full-grown tree and plant it elsewhere. (Fruit, man, it's powerful  stuff) 
• Slider was back today! I requested K.K. Waltz once it became 6pm.


And since it was such a short day, I finally got around to starting up the Bravely Default 2 demo (...and then beat it in under three hours...)


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## skogkyst

Early day success stories: Turnips weren't too expensive (101 per), and I got two more villagers photos! I'm up to five now, and that makes me happy!

I've also visited Redd and donated to the museum today, as well as started construction on a new bridge.


----------



## marea

Got the announcement that my store will be upgarding tomorrow, and got my first camper!!! It was Raddle, so much for my excitment, humph. I have a clearer idea of where i want to place the rest of my villagers, so i might start moving their houses soon.


----------



## Mesita

I spent two days organizing all my flowers. It rained the entire time. Guess that means I hopefully get some hybrids in the morning!


----------



## Bloobloop

- bought a white desktop computer, which i love the color of
- talked to all my villagers
- got chief in campsite, and he's moving in
- worked a little bit on figuring out how i want the layout of my bathhouse area to look
- started putting up some fences to section certain parts off
- changed around my paths to make them more windy/cramped, like a real street market
- bought some turnips, which i hope make me money bc i'm broke right now
- changed my outfit to a very cute red and green kimono with sandals to match


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought some turnips & hoping for a good week with them
Helped Wisp
Bought an expensive item from the Nooklings to decorate with


----------



## austin9880

So today I
-Did my usual fossil digging and hybrid hunting plus relocation of hybrids to their appropriate areas (I finally got another gold rose)
-Had Tia move in
-Forced out Flurry, who will be replaced by Apollo (I had five normal and zero cranky villagers)
-Bought and sold 8000 turnips to regain the money I've been spending
-Spent all of that money immediately by buying two crowns and one royal crown
-Gave a crown to Molly, planning to give a crown to Flora and a royal crown to Marshal tomorrow
-Got some bookcases from a friend for my outdoor library
-Got a ton of my wishlist items (whirlpool, server, laptop, desktop) and will be getting more wishlist items tomorrow
-Completely redid the entry area of my island to make it look more natural and like a park featuring a fountain with elaborate path pattern, nova lights, floor lights, and blue hyacinths


----------



## magicalcow

I paid off my final home loan!  I’M FREEEEE


----------



## leohyrule

So today, I thought I would be able to move Stitches in and kick Hazel out (finally) but I was not, so hopefully tomorrow that will work. 
I started making a little library nook after being inspired by one of my friends. I visited one of my friend's islands and got a phonograph and brought over a single orange flower for them haha. I did a lot of stuff for my friends so I got them a lot of wishlist things since I catalog way more stuff than them. I also woke up, talked to Daisy Mae, decided her prices were too high and went back to sleep.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Finally paid off my ramp yesterday so I could relocate Rolf today!


----------



## Zura

Well, I accomplished to remove most things and cover than an entire island in sand. Let's hope I don't regret this


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• had a camper visiting today! it was cheri :3 
• shook trees
• built a new bridge


----------



## mayor.lauren

I got to 3 stars yesterday, so I unlocked KK and terraforming today! I spent most of the day grinding NM to get my permits, and then got to work on terraforming a bit! I also bought a bunch of turnips and will hopefully sell them for a high price this week.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/26 (Kevin's Birthday! )
• Attempted to wake up in time to buy turnips (my sleep schedule is STILL wonky), but didn't get very many since I woke up too late (which was a shame, as they were going for 92 bells a piece...)
• At 86,770 points, I've recieved another S-rank from the HHA! 
• I finally have pink and orange lilies, pink cosmos,  and FINALLY blue pansies growing! 
• Redd's back again, and now I can board his ship! But I screwed up and accidentally button-mashed in the showroom, so now I'm stuck with a fake piece of art! 
• Patty showed me how to make a leaf mask.
• Celebrated Kevin's birthday! Harry was here, too! I'm really happy that Kevin liked his present, and I got closer to the both of them in the process  today was a good day for a party! 
• Watered a buttload of flowers, hopefully more hybrids will grow in tomorrow. 
• Thanks to visiting someone, I now have hydrangeas!


----------



## th8827

I did not do too much noteworthy.

I started working on a beach resort area in the small beach between the Airport and the river in front of where Fang's house will be.

I got some new DIYs from villagers, which is surprising considering how many I have.

Scheduled Fang's house to be moved to its final location.

Found Wisp and got a new piece of furniture. A Double-sided Wall Clock.


----------



## Strong Badam

I invited Cherry (the dog) to my campsite via Amiibo. Tomorrow will be her third invite, so I will be able to invite her to be a resident on my island then.

Made plenty of bells/NMT by trading DIYs and liquidating assets with players. I think I started the day with around 4-5m bells and I went up to 10m? And for NMT I was at around 45ish and now I have 67.

After all that nonsense, I started focusing on terraforming my island, which I haven't really done properly despite having beaten the mainline quest of ACNH for several weeks. I looked around threads here and on Twitter to get inspiration for what I could form my Island into, and started planning things out.
I moved the few trees I had left on my Island to a corner and scheduled the Museum to move up there too. Just need that stuff out of the way to do planning of the city area of my Island.

I started putting dirt/terra-cotta paths in various places, and did a lot of waterscaping to try to figure out what I wanted. I'm hoping I can figure out what I want and be mostly done by the end of next week, the moving of buildings/creation of bridges or inclines not included.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I have no idea why it happened but I received my first villager photo today. From Pompom. Made me smile! For quite a while! (My cheeks are aching.)


----------



## Cancoon

Finally buckled down and started moving my tons and tons of flowers to start terraforming!
I've been putting it off because of uncertainty and comparing my island to others', so I'm glad I'm taking my first steps.
My boyfriend even came over to help me


----------



## Strong Badam

Cancoon said:


> Finally buckled down and started moving my tons and tons of flowers to start terraforming!
> I've been putting it off because of uncertainty and comparing my island to others', so I'm glad I'm taking my first steps.
> My boyfriend even came over to help me


Right? It felt really overwhelming to me to even begin planning or moving stuff, so I put it off for a long while. After I started, it wasn't so bad. 
Getting rid of the flowers I planted to get to get a 3 star island was really tedious though!


----------



## Cancoon

Strong Badam said:


> Right? It felt really overwhelming to me to even begin planning or moving stuff, so I put it off for a long while. After I started, it wasn't so bad.
> Getting rid of the flowers I planted to get to get a 3 star island was really tedious though!


Yes, I'm DREADING moving all of these flowers!
I'm happy for the both of us though haha.
I'm hoping to organize my flowers better, especially after the mess of flowers I have right now


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Dewasa

Late post but I made it a mission to hit 3 stars over the weekend so that I can invite KK and unlock terraforming. That was probably the highlight of the game so far for me. I do like Isabelle's real time analysis of the land as I had thought the rating was sequential with the amount of villagers needed, meaning, I had to get 8 villagers first before I can go from 2 stars to 3 stars. That was not the case as I was able to bring up my island to 2 stars on Saturday night and line up my 8th villagers on Sunday morning reset to auto star up to 3.


----------



## Splinter

Cast Master Achievment (100 fish in a row)


----------



## Rubombee

Thanks to a group of other players that I'm friends with, I completed the fossils section of my museum today! :D


----------



## Blondiexo

Finished my Luau


----------



## leohyrule

Today, I finally got Hazel into boxes so that Stitches can move in. I had to restart the entire process, so I made him stuff on 5 different days. I also found someone to adopt Hazel so that was good. I also made some money and NMT. I watered all my hybrids. I was able to find Celeste and a meteor shower so that was good also. Not sure if I really did do much today.


----------



## austin9880

Today I:
Had major internet problems so I didn’t do as much as usual... 
-Dug up fossils and moved around my hybrids
-Gave Flora a crown and Marshal a royal crown
-Bought another royal crown to give to Apollo
-Gave Rory a noble coat
-Decided to give all permanent villagers a crown of some sort, noble/royal clothing, and a gold rose wreath
-Redid several paths
-Spent two and a half hours trying to locate a weed
-Got the Sci-Fi wall recipe from Celeste


----------



## Ella.

Paid off one of my house loans! I'm excited because of the added storage space but not like I need to store anything else lol
Trying to get Dom in boxes but he's being stubborn
Donated fish and bugs to Blather's
Remodeled my kitchen in my house
Watered all my flowers


----------



## Tileve

Nothing. It was my break from terraforming lol. I did some trades and had a visitor, as well as visiting a friend.


----------



## Fluuffy

I got rid of all my white roses today. ALL of them. Then I saw someone buying a lot kf them... / regret D: atleast I managed to clean my town a little bit.


----------



## juniperisle

Today in Juniper (First Post Hello!)....
- Checked turnip prices, 66 AM and 61 PM.... yikes
- Donated my second art piece, the "Nice Painting", to Blathers
- Cleaned out my storage (I need MORE) 
- Tore apart the museum area. Removed the giant stone pathed area it was on. Im leaving it plain until I get inspired. I want to do something with the Gulliver items like the pyramid and sphynx as well as some decorative fossils but I haven't decided. yet. 
-  Worked on decorating Judy's house area a bit. Added swinging bench and a custom design picnic blanket. 
-  Planted some more bushes, I am so endlessly glad they added them. 
- Redid some of my hybrid plots, I need more orange roses.
- Worked a bit on my farm area, added a garden wagon and built and customized some stalls for a little greenhouse area. 
- Finally I had an island identity crisis and couldn't decide wether I wanted to replace all my brick and terracotta paths with the dark dirt paths for a more natural look. So I replaced some of them in different parts to feel it out for a bit. I will miss the tippy tap of the paths if I do replace.


----------



## LuchaSloth

-Did more landscaping and decorating...just finally feeling accomplished in having my island how I want it.
-Moved the last villager house to the area that I designated for the houses.
-Bought another of the throwback wrestling statues (a pink one to go with my red one).


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting 
• didn’t have to water my flowers as it was raining 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• completed my fossil exhibit!!!
• helped out gulliver 
• shook trees
• talked to all my villagers 
• did a bunch of trades 
• demolished a bridge


----------



## Miss Misty

Moved Wolfgang's house into the neighborhood
Made some paths
Trolled around for thought bubbles to see if anyone wanted to move
(it doesn't look like I did much but the path stuff actually took a while. I'm artistically challenged)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/27
• Kevin's wearing his present, I'm still so happy he liked it 
• Kicks has returned, so I of course stopped by.
• Maddie showed me how to make a wooden-block stool 
• Kevin taught me how to sneeze...
• Went to other islands in search of DIY recipes...
• Saw a cool garden idea in another town and decided to try it out in mine. Looks pretty good! 
• Thanks to a friend, I managed to reach 100 wishes made! 
• Harry was thinking of moving, but I've decided I'm not ready for him to go just yet. He's sticking around for longer! 
• Kevin showed me how to make a pear hat.
• Went around fishing for a while.


----------



## raqball

Added Sherb and voided Daisy. 

Tore down all my simple fencing and replaced it with the hedge fence DYI that Leif gave me...

Tried and failed again at getting a Golden Trout...


----------



## sdw4527

-Same dailies as usual. 

-Got my first green mum! So accomplishment there as that's my first "rare" flower bred from store seeds.

-No landscaping today (probably gonna take a break for a few days tbh lol).

The main noteworthy thing was I saw and caught 3 tarantulas somehow. The fact 3 even appeared after the nerf is really crazy to me.


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 4-27-20

Checked mail
Dug up all fossils
Watered all flowers in garden
Got a purple rose while in the process of doing the steps to breed blue roses
Helped Wisp retrieve his spirits and got an espresso maker
Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
Checked the Tailors shop and bought anything new
Bought 5 items from Nook Stop
Talked to all villagers
Caught fish to sell to earn some bells
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Got my first black rose and blue hyacinth.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Delphine

Oooh I remember this type of thread I loved doing that with NL <3

- got a white park clock and decorated my island
- I planned my dreamies list and got Octavian from someone here and I'm so happy about that ~


----------



## Asarena

So far:
I put more bells in my ABD. Selling turnips on other islands went well
I bought a royal crown and gave it to Olaf. Bells well spent~


----------



## leohyrule

Today I found all my fossils. I watered all my hybrids which took so long. I finally ordered the rest of the my diner sets so now I will have all of them for catalogging. It was my first day without Hazel, and Stitches is moving in tomorrow. I met wisp and am in the process of getting his parts. I also had Saharah and was able to get the imperial and cafe curtained wall. I went to someone else's town and bought a bunch of books in order to finish my outdoor library. I was able to make it to meet Celeste and get meteor shower wishes.
I also made a signature for my friend which I didn't do in the game, but it felt related.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought wallpaper and carpet from Saharah
Told Judy to not move out (akesjfkashgkashg)
Moved the campsite


----------



## Moon Cake

I was able to trade for two of my dreamies today: Agnes and Chief!


----------



## mintellect

-finished up moving all the houses i wanted to into the housing district
-daily rounds (checking stores, digging up fossils etc)
-planned where i will soon be moving my house
-moved around my flowers for more efficient breeding
-worked on my boardwalk a bit


----------



## meo

I just got my 5 star rating and gold watering can recipe!  

(thanks to putting a million shell lamps around my beach lol)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/28
• There were Taurus Fragments on the beach today! Awesome!
• I made the Taurus Bathtub! 
• Purple tulips have started growing!!!
• Label visited again, this time with a "work" theme. She gave me some socks. 
• Rex showed me how to express "Shyness".
• I accidentally smacked Wisp with a net; while he did his usual speech, it was accidentally made funnier. He gave me a beach chair (maybe he learned his lesson after LAST time? XD)
• Visited a few islands for DIYs, and to sell my turnips! 
• Paid off my loan with my turnip profits! XD (I'm thinking I'll agree to the next upgrade tomorrow)


----------



## moonchu

bought like 70 bushes from my friend's island and planted them all X__x
also terraformed some. hoping to wake up to some hybrids tomorrow ~


----------



## th8827

I built a graveyard. If Leif ever gets a shop, I plan to integrate it into the Graveyard.

I finally got some Green Mums for my desert.

Scheduled the final house relocation (for now). Every house is in its proper spot.

Mitzi moved away to a new home. I will find a replacement for her tomorrow. Only one tutorial Villager left.


----------



## Raz

I've slowed my pace since Friday. I've been thinking about every area of my island and how can I make it look exactly as I have envisioned. It's now a delicate task, almost like micromanaging. The placement of every flower, every weed, every kind of cobblestone and clovers (a set of patterns I got), trees and objects, all of this with the need to make everything look and feel organic, it's now my mission. 

That being said, I've built a second bridge across the river that cuts the island horizontally. It eases the access to the north section, and makes navigation through the island a lot better and more fluid. Also, I asked Nook to demolish the brick staircase connecting the west section to the woods. The brick staircase doesn't fit the "art direction" of the island, as I've been using only log staircases, and the common suspension bridge. That also means that I'll soon need to demolish a log bridge I was forced to build as part of the "story progression". It will be replaced with a suspension bridge, or - and I'm still kinda unsure about this - I'll just get rid of it and leave that part of the canal without a bridge. 

I also started to measure an area next to the plaza, as I'm contemplating the idea of completely reworking the placement of both shops; the idea is to place the Cranny right next to the plaza on ground level, without any gaps between them, and elevating the land immediately behind the Cranny, where I'll place the Able Sister's store, the snack and drink machines, decorating the area with hedges or bushes. A staircase to access that area will be place next to the Cranny, and this is the only place where I would consider building a brick staircase, but I'll probably end up using either a log staircase (the standard of the island) or a natural incline. 

I've changed the museum's location and planted some orange tea olive bushes around it, with a couple floor light placed on the ground right in front of it. 

Tomorrow I'll make a trip to the Cranny to buy several cedar sapplings. I'll need soon, so it's better if I already have them stored (mostly because I often work on the island when the stores are closed).


----------



## Clock

-Bought roses and olive bushes from Leif
-Caught 3 coealacanths and 2 oarfish (There was a storm in my island today)
-Bought clothes from Able sisters
-Bought furniture from nook shopping and nooks cranny
-Talked to all of my villagers and learned DIY from them
-Found 2 DIYs today
-Finally demolished an incline for terraforming
-Learned the agreement reaction
-Did daily requests
-Dug fossils that were duplicates
-Didn’t have to water flowers today because it was raining


----------



## Strong Badam

Yesterday I tracked down the last Cherry-Blossom DIY recipes I needed. These ones I purchased from other players yesterday for varying amounts:


Spoiler



Blossom-Viewing Lantern
Cherry Blossom Clock
Cherry-Blossom Petal Pile
Cherry-Blossom Trees Wall
Sakura-Wood Flooring
Sakura-Wood Wall


The Viewing Lantern in particular was a big hassle to find, and I had to trade away 2 ironwood DIY for it. Worth it though!

I was also able to acquire a good amount of other rare DIY for cheap due to reddit listings, and in other cases visited other players islands whose villagers were crafting rare items. And I did some merching of certain rare items, I think I increased my net worth by a good amount despite shelling out cash/NMT/DIYs for the Cherry-blossom DIYs.

For my Island, I did some terraforming of my main town square area, moved the Nook's cranny to its (hopefully) final location, figured out where the Museum is going, and made most of the main river. I also finally demolished the first log bridge I made during the main storyline the game moves you through.


----------



## Romaki

Wouldn't have been possible without the help of a friendly user.


----------



## RisingSun

I finished laying out my nature trail.  I’m now in the process of flowering/treeing it and placing furniture along it.


----------



## Magnolia_

I *FINALLY *caught a tuna.
I have mostly finished Diana's home exterior decoration.
I played with a few ideas on my island. I haven't made anything I'm happy with yet, and I figured out a boardwalk just won't fit in anywhere on my island. So tomorrow I will clear out that entire area. I still think that's still progress though. At least I know that I should scrap that idea now


----------



## maple22

My turnip prices were 534!!! I opened my island and made over 1m in tips alone, and someone gave me a bunch of hybrids!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought a ton more shrubs from Leif
Also bought the last flower seeds (mums) from Leif that I needed
Moved Zell's home into the neighborhood
Finished terraforming the neighborhood


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 4/29

Invited Billy from the campsite to move in and booted out Marina                                                                                                                   



Spoiler






 





Bought new bag from Kicks as he visited the island today
Receive log round table recipe from bottle on beach
Jacques taught me the dozing reaction                                                                                                                                                              



Spoiler





 





Checked Nooks Cranny and bought anything new
Checked tailors shop and bought anything new
Dug up all fossils
Talked to all the villagers
Received the pansy wand recipe from Celeste                                                                                                                                                   



Spoiler









Wished on stars during meteor shower
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## theravenboys

I just caught a barreleye and a blue marlin within minutes of each other. Despite the fact that I've been looking for both of those for days, I actually wasn't looking for them tonight :O I caught the barreleye while looking for a clown fish for Rex, and after I caught the barreleye I went over to the pier just to see if any big fish were spawning and sure enough, there was one there and it was the blue marlin!


----------



## leohyrule

I was finally able to complete my diner set and let a lot of people catalog it today. I didn't have to water my flowers today cause it rained so that saved me some time. I got a diy from Celeste. I made some stone tablets for my friend. I let some people into my town to get diys with some level of success cause they both stopped crafting quite quickly, but I was able to catalog some stuff from those who did come so that was great.


----------



## yuujinchou

i managed to get a five-star rating on my island today! i wasn't really working on my rating until the last week, so i'm so happy i managed to get it. and i'm a lot happier with my island because of all the work i put into it!

i also managed to find one of my dreamies today while i was island-hopping! i thought i'd be at it all day, but i somehow managed to find bam on the 5th island. i couldn't believe my luck.


----------



## shinobirain

I was able to get Coco and Anhka!! I'm so close to having the villagers I want for my island. Then I'll begin working on my island I aware lol


----------



## Twinsouls1145

i did a whole lot! i auctioned off molly, sold snake, picked up lucky, and compleeeetely remodeled my bedroom. i feel like i had been trying to make my bedroom look stereotypically cute but once id settled into ym own style proper it alll came together! it looks amazing now! so im pretty proud of what ive done today and am excited for tomorrow


----------



## ThomasNLD

- Rearranged my flower gardens. I stopped breeding pink and orange cosmos (got so many of them) and switched it up for purple and at some point green mums. So I planted in red mums flowers.
- Dug up the fossils (found a new one, yay), watered all my flowers (I`ll be to busy later today) and fullfilled a bunch of nook miles challenges.
- Switched my cabana room to upstairs, where I have more room, instead of a sideroom. Started building an office. I need more stuff for it though. Same for my kitchen and bathroom plans. Atleast I was able to buy a tv yesterday, finally.

Now I have to think of a plan to make my Island a little more playful. I wanted my Island to be all natural and stuff and it ended up like it always does for me, more lineair and symmetrical. I want the area above the rivers to be more playful.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Sold a bunch of bugs to flick today and put more money towards my loan. And Zell was unpacking today.


----------



## Tasuot

I managed to get all the villagers who I wanted on my island. It definitely was a process, but it feels good to not have to worry about my roster at the moment. Now I can move on to terraforming/decorating my island with everyone in their rightful places!


----------



## kingfriday

honestly my week started off kinda bad because i let some people on my island to get some diys from my villagers. one person stole a bunch of stuff including my turnips ): but today i gave out some free diys and hats and people gifted me really cool furniture! i decided to make a small casino area on my island with all the nice things they gave me! also CJ was visiting my island today so i sold him a few fish i had in storage, including a coelacanth! right now im waiting for a friend to come over and hang out on my island! last thing is someone on the forums sold me some sanrio posters so i put them in my room! theyre so cute especially the cinnamoroll one


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/29 (it rained today! )
• There was a visitor at the campsite! They turned out to be Hopper, and I am SO bummed I don't have any space for him... After he moved away in Wild World, I haven't seen him since then. Dang it...
• Sahara was here again, so I bought her out for the day. 
• Harry showed me how to express "Sheepishness".
• Ran around doing my usual chores and shopping routines. 
• Finally received a DIY for hedges from Nook! I should've checked with him earlier...
• Caught up with the ceremonies we should've celebrated earlier, as I got bogged down and distracted prior to them. 
• It stopped raining at about 5pm.
• Agreed to the next house expansion, if only so that I would have more storage space.
• Plucky asked me to come up with a new catchphrase for her; because I couldn't think of anything, she's now running around saying "Cheep".
• Sent a few letters and gifts to my residents. 
• Visited others' islands in search of DIY recipes. 
• Pekoe is wearing the first hoodie I made! It looks so adorable on her! 
• Decorated the island a little more.
• Completed multiple NM+ offers. 


I had planned to hunt for clams and then go fishing, but I got too tired and then decided it was probably best to not fall asleep and drop the Switch on my face or the floor. ': D


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Lars

caught a boatload of new fish and bugs for my museum.
crafted a couple of things.
made 5000+ nook miles. ( almost able to extent my inventory )


----------



## vChroma

I had a couple friends come over and dig up lilies (so many lilies!!)
I moved the rest of said lilies to a section of cliff
finally got Redd's trawler to show up
picked up all of my star fragments from last night


----------



## leohyrule

I moved all my hybrids on my island from the beach to replace the regular flowers on my island that I put on the cliffs and stuff. I had Celeste over so I invited my friends to come talk to her and they also came and catalogued my sets. Label was here so I talked to her and had to put on my royal outfit so then I matched my friend who always wears that.


----------



## Miss Misty

Invited Fang from my campsite to take Pashmina's place (just for a change)
Sold bugs to Flick (and wondered why he decided to show up on a rainy day)
Moved Wade's house into the neighborhood
Put up some hedges around the garden area
Got my final home loan to under 1m


----------



## MelodyRivers

Nooks Cranny will be under construction tomorrow!! Went on a shopping spree at Able sisters and completed another fossil!! Also Leif was selling some shrubs I didn’t have today so I got some of those. Tea-olives I think


----------



## twisty

I paid off my loan and am finally getting a second floor!! I also built a secret cliff top area to move my house into.


----------



## SoraDeathEater

•Built my outdoor gym
•Visited my free NMT that was given by Tom Nook (and found Pecan ♡ xD Ive never cared for the random islands so i had no need until right now. Thankfully i found someone on my first try xD)
•Fixed all my paths ♡
•Pulled Weeds that werent aesthetically pleasing
•Bought more furniture for the outdoor venues


----------



## Red Cat

I got the western-style stone recipe from Gladys. I initially thought the western-style stone would be a western (cowboy) themed rock, before I looked at the recipe and found out what it really is. That made me wonder, what (or who) is Gladys crafting a tombstone for? If she's working on a shovel tomorrow, I'll be really suspicious.


----------



## Clock

Yesterday
-Sold fish from CJ and gave him clownfish for the model
-Dug up fossils and all of them were duplicates
-Stopped someone from moving so I can get their picture
-Paid off a bridge 
-Bought clothes from able sisters 
-Talked to everyone and got some DIYs 
-Fixed the river a bit
-Bought furniture from Nooks cranny
-Fixed my tool storage


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• harassed saharah for some rugs 
• did a bit of landscaping 
• talked to all my villagers 
• shook trees 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• did some trades 
• relocated zucker’s house to the beach
• built an incline


----------



## aericell

Finally donated the last couple of fossils I needed, did a little exterior decorating with furniture, got an incline built and requested for a bridge to be demolished


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

4/30 (I got off to a late start  )
• Turned the new room upstairs into my bedroom, I wasn't expecting it to be so large! Now I have to figure out what to do with the main room...
• Converted the back room into a sort of guest room. 
• Maddie showed me how to make a cabin wall.
• There are FINALLY purple hyacinths growing, along with multiple varieties of black flowers! 
• Put in an order to change the siding of my house. 
• Leif finally returned! He had holly starts today. 
• Patty tracked me down for help; apparently, she misplaced her bag! I agreed to go find it, and I found it pretty quickly! 
• Kevin showed me how to express "Shock".
• Gayle decided she wanted to call me "muffin". I have trouble saying no to her, so now I'm probably gonna get called muffin by everyone...
• Went fishing for a while, caught another blue marlin for collectible storage. I'm gonna have to wait a while before I can get my hands on the rest, though, since I missed the date deadline.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Clock

Today

TTd for nothing yet, I ended up getting nice clothes, diy and duplicate fossils
Shopped at Nooks cranny
Got most of the new May bugs and fish and donated it to Blathers 
Went to able sisters
Got some diys
Did treasure hunt 3 times today, only won twice
Got wallpaper and flooring from Saharah 
Fixed the river portion of my town
Talked to everyone
Did requests.


----------



## austin9880

Today I:
-Got 6 gold roses (after having my flowers watered by myself and five visitors)
-Reunited a friend with an item that was stolen from her by a visitor
-Watered a friend's blue roses
-Caught every single one of the new fish and bugs for the month of May
-Did the May Day thing and didn't mess it up
-Got pinged by villagers more than I ever have before to the extent where it was confusing
-Spent 2 hours on a mystery island trying to find a scorpion to no avail
-Spent 1.5 hours after on my island trying to find a scorpion, which I found, barely noticed, and almost got bit by... but I got it!


----------



## Miss Misty

Had my first purple tulip spawn
Helped Gulliver
Cleaned up the mess of flowers that spawned from the rain yesterday
Went on my May Day tour
Moved Sprocket's house into the neighborhood (that's all of them)


----------



## meo

- Most of my day was flipping turnips this morning between my two towns since one had a good price. But I kinda messed up thinking I could set the clock back just a few hours, like in new leaf, and that's a nope (so bye turnip price lol). Learning process I guess lol. I got to sell quite a bit so it's whatever.
- Did the usual chores/check in on the babies (villagers)
- Got a western style stone DIY (thanks to a kind user on here) so, once I stock up on more stone, I can start crafting a bunch of those for my other town 
- Did the may day tour on both towns
- Caught extra snapping turtles to place around my town but I realize I have trauma from tarantulas and they keep scaring me as I run by...


----------



## wendz_808

(same with the tarantulas) but my have you all seen the size of the scorpions? 
-did my mayday tour
-crafted 20+ log wall mounted clocks to resell to the boys at double
-waved goodbye to my tarantulas, the boys paid in kind
-paid off 3rd mortgage, then took out another
-caught my very first pondskater of the season


----------



## meggiewes

I finally got into a TT routine (with only 6 days to go, it figures):

change clothes
talk to villagers
check turnip prices
do Nook Miles Plus goals
go fashion shopping!

I got Ankha in my campsite today too. It was so difficult to just leave her be. I'm lucky enough to have my amiibo card, but I still had to coach myself through leaving her. My Ables Sisters also had the Pharaoh Outfit in stock too. Talk about a coincidence!


----------



## lei

I visited a friend‘s island who I didn’t realise played animal crossing! Was a nice surprise.

helped a friends younger sister with tips on her island and she gave me a Taurus fragment 

remodelled my house’s garden

built a flea market area for unwanted items I aim to display for any visitors to request to take


----------



## Raz

In the first hours of the day, around 1am, I found my first tarantula and caught it. After that, I managed to catch a damselfly. Gave both to Blathers and went to sleep. 

As soon as a woke up, I went to the event island for the May Day tour.

It was raining back home, so I took the opportunity to go fishing. Managed to catch the Football Fish and the Bitterling, two of the three new fish of the season (still missing the Tuna).

Planned (and paid) the construction of a log staircase to access Able Sister's store, after they moved to a different location. 

Gave a black fedora to Fang and immediately hated how it looks on him; I'm hoping he doesn't like that either and stop wearing it. 

Moved Marina's house to a provisory location, before being able to move her again to it's permanent location. 

Found a mole cricket and gave it to Blathers. He didn't like the "wretched thing" but he did his job as usual. 

Gave a Flight Jacket to my pal Camofrog and he looks stunning in it. He has been rocking the T-shirt I won as a prize on the fishing tournament, but I like him better with his new jacket.

Gave Felicity a new pink umbrella. She apparently wasn't thrilled by it, but was polite enough to accept it. 

Found some mushrooms near the forest. No signs of mush DIYs yet.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Completed the May Day tour. Collected a bunch of stuff and did a bunch of fishing. Out of storage so it’s all placed in my front yard to sell tomorrow when Nooks Cranny reopens. Caught Melba singing in the plaza. It was so cute and Zell was sitting down watching her


----------



## cloudmask

-realized that i've been following an incorrect guide on hybrids since release which is why i haven't gotten any of the rare hybrids. gave up permanently on that endeavor. now putting flowers literally wherever i please
-finally started terraforming for my flower garden in town centre now that I Am Putting Flowers Where I Damn Please
-went on redd's boat for the first time, bought a genuine painting. had to talk myself out of the fake david who would look nice in my vaporwave area
-caught two new bugs (pondskater and diving beetle) and two new fish (betta and nibblefish)
-audie told mira that she smelled nice.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

5/1
• Today was May Day. I'm not sure what kind of celebration it is, but I'll find out soon enough! 
• Thanks to Maddie, I now know that Flick is here today! I'll be bringing him some bugs for a collectible later. 
• Caught a diving beetle, a pond skater, an angelfish, a great purple emperor butterfly, a rosalia batesi beetle, a frog, a violin beetle, and a catfish! 
• Marshal has somehow adopted Plucky's new catchphrase...
• I brought Flick the tarantulas I'd ven saving for a collectible. 
• Harry is now calling me muffin...
• A scorpion just about gave me a heart attack, and charged at me. Somehow, i still managed to catch it. This incoming summer's gonna be wild...
• Went on the May Day trip, wasn't too thrilled about having to leave my gear behind... That maze was chaos. Still, it was nice to see Rover! 
• Used two NMT, but didn't find anything useful.
• Marshal showed me how to express "Heartbreak".
• Completely flattened a bamboo isle to try scorpion farming; only caught 2, and the third one bit me. I spent the whole time trying to exterminate mole crickets (their screaming still won't stop), and ended up catching a bunch of atlas moths instead. 
• Ended up on money rock island twice. 
• Went on a bunch of trips, but with no luck. Here's hoping tomorrow will be a better bell hunting day.


----------



## Shiluc

I completely assembled my dream villagers! This has been my primary goal for a while, I can finally move on to other things lol


----------



## seularin

completed the may day maze after following a guide ; invited zucker to my island ; wished on 200 shooting stars ; did some trading + cataloging ; decorated my entrance ; caught multiple scorpions (around 70) ; farmed nook miles, got 11,000 in an hour ; & decorated my entrance !!!


----------



## Clock

Finished the May Day tour
Got some bugs and fish I was still missing and donated it to Blathers
Went shopping at able sisters and Nooks cranny
K.K. is here and requested Animal city which sounds like Accf city theme
Talked to everyone in my town
Completed requests
Did the usual in my island


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• did the may day tour 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• gave pekoe medicine 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• did a bunch of trades
• caught some of the new may bugs and fish


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Didn't do much yet.
-Did May Day Tour
-Moved my Blue Rose breeding farm
-Talked to some villagers...still want all of them to leave.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Daily grind of fossils/checking shops/claiming points from the machine, etc.
Caught/donated a few more of the new May fish/bugs. 
Sold all my turnips at a huge loss. *shrug* Oh well...Lol.


----------



## Trevorjs97

Gulliver sent me a Moai statue so my tiki bar is now complete!


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flower spawns from the rainstorm
Welcomed Fang to town
Attended KK's concert (K.K. House)
Terraformed in a river


----------



## bluetortis26

I just planted natural weeds (weeds that were on your island when you started) somewhere else.....big mistake. Now my island has a ton of weeds In random areas. Took like 20 mins to get rid of all of them.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

Invited Maddie to the campsite via amiibo because I finally convinced Cherry to move in yesterday.
Caught the pond skater and a frog.
Traded with someone for a yellow springy ride on, which will be great for the playground I’m planning.
Got a blue nutcracker from Gulliver.
Finally got enough white Lily’s to craft a Lily Record Player.
Finally got enough books to make a bookcase.


----------



## seularin

- assessed fossils and donated them to blathers
- terraformed unwanted cliffs + rivers 
- moved out lucky
- farmed bells & nook miles
- caught around 40 tarantulas 
- sold turnips for 1,1786,920 bells
- decorated the beaches
- traded diys and catalogued multiple furniture
- achieved 4 stars
- helped out gulliver
- attended my 10th k.k. concert
- dressed up my villagers to match me
- finally made my own flag
- caught 3 oarfish
- made a profit off of selling hybrids
- visited a few islands for inspiriation
- shopped at my cousins' islands and completed my blue diner set
- paid my loan
- gave my favorite villagers gifts
- katt taught me the "mistaken" reaction


----------



## MelodyRivers

Feeling pretty good about today’s list:

Had a Grand Reopening Ceremony for Nooks Cranny
Caught some new bugs and fish today. Catfish, banded dragonfly, queen alexandra birdwing, diving beetle
My first nook mile ticket took me to money rock island
Payed off my house loan and took out another one for a second story
Saved up and purchased a kitchen island.
Caught Whitney drooling over a rattan table In the store so I got it for her. She loved it.
Found purple windflower buds


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• shook trees
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• demolished an incline
• got a song from k.k.
• did some trades


----------



## th8827

I caught almost ever new Bug and Fish. The only things missing are ond of the small shadow daytime fishes and the Purple Emperor butterfly, but that is mainly because there was almost nonstop rain for the past two days. I had 1 hour break from the rain and got the other butterfly...

I got the last set of pieces for the Zap set. Now, I have the boots, all colors of the helmet, and all colors of both the male and female outfits.

Gave Ankha 2 another piece of clothes that Ankha 1 used to have.

Ordered a Masquerade Mask to gift to Coco tomorrow.

Found 2 new Green Mum buds.

Got Animal City from KK.

Visited a Nook Mile island just for fun. Got foreign fruit and brought back 57 Peaches to sell tomorrow. Also finally found the Scorpion on the island, as well as the stump bugs.


----------



## Blueskyy

I crafted some seashell archways that look great with the fencing down by my beach and fishing areas. I harvested the fruits from my orchard to make tons of bells. I caught a spider and a catfish, which I didn’t have yet. I noticed I only needed 2 more fossils to complete the fossil section of the museum. Finally, I got Animal City from K.K.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today, which wasn't actually much.

5/2
• Patty showed me how to make a log round table.
• More black lilies and tulips have grown in, along with another blue pansy!
• It looks like Patty's birthday is coming up on the 10th!
• Popped a balloon and got 30k bells out of it!

Since Slider was back, I asked for Animal City once it got to be 6pm. It looks like me knowing it surprised him!


----------



## crescenthio

Today on Nae Seom:
- May Day tour finished!
- Sunday, so purchased a whole bunch of turnips from Daisy Mae at 92 bells each.
- Tia completely moved out, but saw Flora on first Island tour. She's moving in tomorrow! 4/10 Dreamies are now residents!
- Cleared up the campsite area at the back, and completed terraforming the little river stream. I call it natural form, but really i just did that cos I'm already sick of terraforming haha
- Relocated house to yet another area. Hopefully, for the last time.
- Ankha and Lobo were crafting some DIYs that are pretty rare so I opened my island to some folks.


----------



## OLoveLy

I got Ankha from the campsite and She is here ! ;-;


----------



## Clock

Dug up fossils
Bought stuff today from Ables and Nook's
Talked to everyone in town and did requests
Terraformed the left side of the town
Caught every May fish
Crafted some diy for villager
Did usual requests


----------



## Rowlet28

Spent all day reorganizing flowers. I finally completed my art museum.


----------



## BananaMan

After three weeks of waiting for ANYONE on my island to move out I finally got a vacancy today. Seven out of my nine villagers are guys and I was really hoping to get a girl this time around. I spent all morning grinding for Nook Miles and making repeated trips to mystery islands in the search for that one perfect visitor. After five mystery islands in a row with nothing but unappealing male visitors I was feeling pretty burnt out and discouraged. I was about to throw in the towel and just play something else but I decided to grind one last time for one last trip.

Judy was on that last island. I nearly screamed when I saw her. Judy was my #1 dreamie and I thought the chances of me ever actually getting her were slim to none. Normally I'm not one for the ultra popular villagers but I just adore her color scheme. 

The grind was worth it. My day has been made.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## fuzzdebell

I got my very first purple flower and it's a hyacinth. Blooms from a bunch of random offsprings. Makes me so happy 

I made a section of my island as trees orchard. Just putting some fences and path. Doing one thing at a time.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Bought a bunch of Turnips.
Caught another couple May fish for my museum.
Caught a lot of fish while trying to catch said May fish. Sold them.
Paid off another large chunk of my final debt (I've been doing this one slowly just because I don't see a reason to rush).


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 5-3-20

Bought Turnips from Daisy Mae                                                                                                                                                                           



Spoiler










Checked Nooks Cranny and bought anything new
Checked Tailors shop and bought anything new
Ellie taught me the pleased reaction                                                                                                                                                                  



Spoiler





 





Dug up all fossils
Talked to all the villagers
Worked on Marketplace area                                                                                                                                                                         



Spoiler









Donated anything new to museum
Bought 5 items from Nook Stop
Watered flowers in garden


----------



## AC.Newbie

Honestly I didn't accomplish much today. Bought some turnips on other islands, buried them on mine, and mined for some clams for fishing bait. Traded a few fossils for tickets...



OLoveLy said:


> I got Ankha from the campsite and She is here ! ;-;



Lucky! I never see interesting campers on my island! Ankha is just about the only one I want to fill out my dreamies.


----------



## AlyssaAC

2nd day of my new town of Elmpi and it's going great! Donated all 15 items for the museum so it can be built tomorrow, invited three villagers to my island from the mystery tours, donated all the supplies to Timmy so his and Tommy's new shop will be built tomorrow too and I paid off my 98,000 loan so I can expand my storage. Also caught a few new river fish and bugs. I'm determine to get all the bugs and fish donated in this game. >


----------



## Miss Misty

Terraformed in a cliff and waterfall
Accidentally buried the 1000 bell bag into my money tree hole instead of the 10000 bell bag I had out
Relocated my house (why is it cheaper to move my four room + two story + basement house than it is to move the single story, single room villager houses)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Although it was technically yesterday, here's what happened on Shione Island today:

5/3
• At 123,313 points, I've gotten my sixth S-rank from the HHA, and I now own a nice silver trophy 
• Caught a banded dragonfly! 
• Did not have good luck today, as I repeatedly got stung by wasps...
• Rex showed me how to make an orange umbrella. 
• Patty was wearing the hoodie I made! 
• Leif was here, this time with camellias!


----------



## kasane

- i cleared out most of the land that i was working on because i didn't like the layout of my island, took a while but it was done
- i finally decided on what i wanted the entrance of my island to look like, and i will stick with it
- started working on the small japanese street market (yes i am on this bandwagon but in my defence my island is inspired by persona 4's location)
- started talking to my villagers on a daily basis again, going to shift my focus onto increasing friendships even with the villagers that i will kick out eventually


----------



## udinafrog

-Museum is finally upgrading! 
-Suddenly many red snappers are in my waters. So a lot of fishes are waiting for CJ. 
-A villager is moving out for the 1st time (I'll miss you Wendy) so I got ther poster~


----------



## Clock

Dig up fossils and got one needed for the museum
Did requests and found someones lost item
Bought stuff at nooks cranny and able sisters
Finally finished terraforming my river
Did the usual today
Bought carpet and wallpaper from Saharah



Spoiler: May bug



[*]Caught a scorpion, finished all the new May bugs
[*]


----------



## danie36

adriennekim said:


> Reached 5 star rating
> Made a soccer field, basketball court, and parking lot for scooters and bikes


how did you make the soccer field?


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## juniperisle

The big events in Juniper Today: 
- I finally received my first villager picture from sweet Kiki! 
- Flick was in town so I got to clear out my bedroom of tarantulas


----------



## aaaacery

I finally payed off my bridge and reached 5 stars !!I also went bug hunting for the new bugs this month


----------



## Lurrdoc

I stayed up a bit past 5am even with a work shift starting at 7:30am cuz the inspo hit me hard. I started making a valley out of my island on the whole upper right side. Still a huge WIP, but a lot of waterfalls and winding paths have been made.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Finally caught the fly, ant, and scorpion.
Sold a bunch of fish to CJ.
Paid my final debt down to below a million bells (I just chip away at this when I feel inclined). 
Still can't find the May pier fish (used to see the tuna and marlin quite often. Never seen Mahi or Trevally once)


----------



## AC.Newbie

Actually a pretty eventful day on Salem:

Spent hours digging clams and crafting bait
Proceeded to sell bait by the stacks
Sold a few extra fossils 
Crafted several items to fulfill some orders
Sold turnips at a huge profit

Feeling very confident I'll be able to afford one last "dreamy"!


----------



## Fluuffy

I got 5 stars today. Last I checked was weeks ago when I received 3 stars. I cleaned up my town of diys scattered around since everyone says that lowers the ratings and next thing you know. 5 stars. My island isn’t filled with furnitures aside from the 20+ streel lamps and fences around my villagers houses. I guess having 300+ flowers helped. Anyway its very anticlimactic. I wished there was an event specifically for 5 stars. It should have been another event with KK slider and brewster ariving in town announcing a combo cafe/bar building with coffee mini game and singing mini game with villagers.


----------



## th8827

I did a little terraforming and started working on a Forced Perspective viewing area. Makes it look like you are looking at something very far away. Still waiting on some of the parts to arrive.

Demolished a ramp so that I can rebuild it in another style soon.

Bought a natural Cello.


----------



## daisyy

I started working on my rainbow flower field! I only got the red rows done so far...


----------



## Strong Badam

The main highlight today is that I got Judy in a trade with another player 
Hoping to do some more terraforming and island design this evening as well.


----------



## meo

Finally...got the 100 streak for cast master.
Failed it like 5 times around the high 80's mark. I think because I was checking my progress and seeing 80s kept getting me so anxious so then I'd mess it up.
So I finally stopped looking at my progress and went with fish enough to break one fishing pole a day lol. Which helped somewhat but I still sort of had an idea by the end of 3 poles gone... XD Was seriously sitting here sweaty hands clinging to dear life the last few fish. So glad there's nothing higher than 100.


----------



## Blueskyy

My northern portion of the island has always been an orchard for fruit trees of all kinds but I’ve added more ramps up that way to connect my town so I’ve now added a telescope viewing area, basketball court, and a new garden up in the space. It’s becoming more developed so that’s a plus!


----------



## Miss Misty

Started terraforming where I want my shopping district to go
Decided on a place for the incline
Reorganized a lot of decorations and flowers


----------



## salem_

Dotty will move in 
She was my favorite in WW and having her in NH makes me feel so emotional and 
Man I love this game


----------



## th8827

My 2 day business trip got rescheduled from tomorrow to next Monday, so I had more time today than expected. I got a lot accomplished.

In the 5 minutes between when I got home and the fish stopped spawning, I caught the Rainbow Fish. It is the last bug/fish that I needed to catch for the month. Now to wait until June...

Sahara was in town. Her selection was not very good, but I did manage to get the fourth and final color of the Rose Rug.

Paid for a Brick Staircase to replace the dirt ramp that I demolished yesterday. 1 more demolish and rebuild to go.

I finished (for now) the lower part of the Forced Perspective viewing area. If the Museum Stamp Rally reward is a Museum Model, I will add it into the area.  (Technically, I also still need 2 more Green Mums to serve as tiny trees, but that will happen with time). Now, I just need to figure out how I want to decorate the upper area.



Spoiler: Forced Perspective


----------



## Miss Misty

Allowed Zell to move out (not who I wanted to leave most of all but, well, I'll take who I can get)
Popped in on my campsite villager, saw it was Quillson, popped right back out
(Somehow, thanks to Discord) passed Label's 'party' fashion check
Terraformed around my new house location a bit
Finally caught & donated my first scorpion (just in time to go island hopping and potentially go to Scorpion Island)


----------



## Le Ham

Lily-of-the-valley number 5 showed up today. As for what I did? uh... 

picked up them branches my guy


----------



## sleepydreepy

Today I created this super cool outdoor spa area in between Diva and Judy's house!!!!! I'm so proud and excited. I am waiting for bushes to grow in and then I hope to post pics on my Tumblr or on here! The area in between their houses/around my house has been really giving me a hard time. I didn't want to change too much of my landscape but was frustrated at the small space I had to work with. Anyways, I gave in and extended an edge of a cliff just a little bit and it ended up looking so much better. this then inspired me to do this spa area and it looks so good. ugh its so awesome when you create something you love!

I also came up with this idea last night of a lighthouse on top of a spiral hill. I can't really describe it without it sounding weird, but I promise in my mind it looks awesome lmao. I worked a little bit on it today, and I'll post pics of that too when its done.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Blueskyy

I gave fruits to most villagers, added a little more fencing, set up a DJ area on the beach, and designed a very small welcome design for the plaza by the airport. It turned out...eh.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Sold my turnips at someone elses island. 8) bells in the BANK

Log incline to my campsite will be done by tomorrow and paid for a plot of land for Jacob to move to from his current location!
I literally made an outdoorsy messy area just for him so i'm excited.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, water flowering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• caught 2 new critters 
• did a few trades 
• sold my stockpile of bugs to flick


----------



## Blink.

did a few trades
Replaced most my bushes with hedges cause it looked aesthetically pleasing
Accidentally shook one of my money trees (WHYYYYYYYYY)
Got judy’s photo 5/10 complete c:
Crafted a bunch of shovels because flowers are breeding like rabbits
Happily got a heart pin from Marina and gave it to Rosie huehue


----------



## Onesti

Time traveled for the first time! *timey wimey*
Only did it to move all my rocks into 1 spot.
Had to travel 8 days because I missed 2 spots.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Since I forgot to post yesterday, here's what happened on Shione Island both today and yesterday: 

5/4 (I did NOT sleep well, so I got off to an extremely late start) (also, it's raining) 
• Looks like someone lost a book! Patty told me to ask Marshal, who turned out to be the owner. 
• Poor Rex was sick! I raced to the store to get him some medicine. 
• Kicks was here, so I paid him a visit. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers.
• I'd planned on playing more later, but that never happened...

5/5 (somehow, I didn't wake up until SEVEN AT NIGHT. I am NOT happy...)
• Had to rush my normal shopping routines due to a limited timeframe. 
• Wisp was here again! (What is it with Wisp and bathroom products? )
• C.J. was also here! Once I finished the challenge, I brought him my stored-up barreleyes to make a figurine. 
• Purple roses have grown in! And a buttload of new flowers have grown in EVERYWHERE!
• Kitty was thinking of moving, but I thankfully was able to change her mind. 
• Harry showed me how to make a raccoon figurine. 
• Patty showed me how to be "Sleepy".
• Unintentionally, I landed on Scorpion Island... Everything I caught, I stored up for Flick's next visit. 
• Since I ended up staying up all night anyway, I went fishing and proceeded to sell to C.J. to make bank. 
• Ordered a present for Patty's birthday this coming Sunday!


----------



## PinkyPoo

Paula needed a new catchphrase and I thought it would be so creepy and weird to have it be “I smell you.” Bad idea. The catchphrase caught on. Now my other animals are smelling me too! Instant karma.


----------



## AC.Newbie

I accomplished 1 thing on Tuesday: I paid a LOT to get Ankha to my island. But I don't care because she's awesome and was my biggest want


----------



## stargurg

still in march, bc i restarted my island & i wanna get the march fish & bugs. but after trading, i started fishing to look for the stringfish and i actually got the golden trout without any bait! then about 5 minutes after that after using around maybe 10 bait i got the stringfish! THEN i found my elusive emperor butterfly, so now i'll finally be able to go into april!!


----------



## Darcy94x

Not much today as it’s only nearly 8am but yesterday I helped over 80 people get the cafe-curtain wall as Saharah was on my island


----------



## Thundawave

I obtained Roald from a friend early in the day. Then I spent most of the night creating microenvironments for all of my villagers, so now their houses have more personality in the exterior. Lots of pulling stuff from storage and customizing. Sherb’s house is the only one left because I dread digging up all of the flowers around it that don’t match at all lol.


----------



## Clock

Dug fossils and assessed it to Blathers, then sold it.
Helped out Gulliver
Gave gifts to my villagers
Learned some diy recipies
Bought stuff from Ables and Nooks cranny
Went island hopping for resources
Caught a coelacanth 
Relocated my house for more terraforming
Watered some plants


----------



## Magnetar

I just handed over the plesio torso to Blathers and he said it was the last piece he needed and I have completed the dino section of the museum. Hooray! It wasn't rewarded in any way though lol.


----------



## Lio

Caught a coelacanth today!



Spoiler


----------



## meggiewes

It is Tank's Birthday today! So I gave him a chocolate protein powder jar. He loved it of course. I also gave Sherb a new blue shirt that he looks adorable in. Other than that I'm just milling around and doing my x2 nook miles plus goals. I have 12 more NMTs to collect before going on my 100 NMT Judy hunt. Then I can unlock KK Slider again and get my path tool!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flower mess from the rainstorm
Said farewell to Zell
Finished paying off my newest incline
Earned more miles to go island hopping tomorrow


----------



## Mello

Absolutely nothing. I like to think I'm just planning my next move, as opposed to being too lazy to actually do anything though. It's all part of my uniquely planned progression, you see.


----------



## aericell

- Organized my flowers and got rid of all the extra normal ones
- Redid my entrance (and I think it looks a little better)
- Added more decorations to my villagers' houses


----------



## moonchu

got my first picture - from agnes ; ^:;;;;;;;;; i'm so happy.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• caught the banded dragonfly 
• checked out nooks cranny + able sisters 
• demolished an incline (the right one, this time lmao) 
• did a few trades


----------



## Blueskyy

Added hedge fencing around my welcome sign, added a waterfall behind it, added more benches, and got an idea on here and started using beekeeper gives to create a neighborhood of houses on the big rocks to the north. It looks terrible so far so I’ll probably keep it.


----------



## Clock

Talked to all of my villagers and gave them fruit
Did requests to my villagers
Went shopping at Nooks and Ables
Learned a new reaction
Dug up fossils
Learned new diys
Terraformed my old house for the museum and paid off an incline.
Cleaned up my town a bit
Went island hopping and got a climbing wall from a tree
Caught bugs and fish
Did some watering for hybrids


----------



## MarkySharky

Spoiler: Shopping...



Nook's Cranny upgrade going ahead today.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Before I pass out from severe sleep deprivation, here's what happened on Shione Island today:

5/6 (got off to an earlier start today, since I already had to stay up all night)
• Caught a Queen Alexandra's Birdwing!
• Redd was here today! Unfortunately, I already had the painting that was real... (So I let someone else come and get it)
• Rex showed me how to make an orange rug. 
• Caught a rainbowfish!
• Ended up taking a nap from 2:30 to 4:30 (apparently my body said it'd had enough), watered my flowers afterwards.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Attended Tanks birthday party and gave him his present. Sold my turnips. Not the greatest profit but my “stalks” advisors said it’s not likely to get any better this week. Bought some new clothes at Mabels
Sold apples at my Hubbies island
Went night fishing after store hours so I left a pile of fish tanks by the beach. Nothing new but some rare stuff. Hopefully C.J. will show up tomorrow.


----------



## th8827

Not too much noteworthy happened today.

Paid for a ramp to be demolished.

Bought a (probably) real stone head from Redd.

Coordinated a new outfit. It needs a better skirt.

Got a couple of new posters.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

- paid for a brand new bridge 
- moved the museum and began decorating the front of where the museum will soon be
- my boyfriend joined the island today, and I played the game with him for a while helping him out and teaching him how to play
- welcomed Maddie to the island
- finished decorating my bedroom, making it the second room in my house to be “complete” 
- decorated the island a bit more, adding signs and little details. I also planned out a few more things that I want to be on my island at some point


----------



## Zura

For the second time I destroyed it but I did it gracefully


----------



## Lars

planted like 20 extra flowers.
crafted some new furniture and moved some outdoor furniture around.
moved some trees.
crafted some hedges, and worked a little bit further along with shaping my island.
redeemed some nook miles for furniture, and the final inventory expansion ( yay ).
hoping i already have like enough trees and flowers and stuff out door to have that 3 star rating.


----------



## eggmoon

It's early and there's still a whole lot I have to do, but I finally have the whole area I'm planning to put all my villagers houses in mapped out and finished moving all the buildings/inclines that were in the way!

Now to start the exciting process of moving each house into their new space individually one by one every day  the temptation to TT has never been stronger lol


----------



## zujika

Just teraformed and made little streams.
Was really proud and happy w/ my town, then I saw screenshots of some of yours....

I have a lot of work to do...


----------



## Bloobloop

- started working on my street markets
- got a lot of new diys which helps towards the development of above!
- audie!! efnwgeuho i'm so happy to welcome audie to my island, i love wolf villagers and she's just super cute
- paid off my zen bridge!


----------



## Dewasa

Finished the weird short/offset ramp exit from the airport to the RS 2 nights ago, blew it all up last night, lol


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers from rainstorm
Bought a genu-wine warm painting from Redd
Celebrated the incline being built
Moved the tailor shop to the shopping center
Went island hopping to fill the open plot
Invited Tybalt from an island tour


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Kuroh

Got Audie!!! 
 Judy gave me Pond Stone DIY!


----------



## Blueskyy

I finished the last touches on my entrance, sold my fruits, added some western stones on the northern rocks. Added more wild log benches to my peaceful pond area, added another ramp so now all of my elevated areas are reachable which led to 5 stars finally!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• donated my 3rd piece of art 
• shook trees 
• got some rugs, wallpapers and flooring from saharah 
• did some trades


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! (My entries are getting shorter due to me quitting earlier to practice my shooting in Splatoon, but should get longer again after Splatfest) 

5/7
• There was a visitor at the campsite today, Moose the mouse. 
• Harry showed me how to make a fruit wreath. 
• Completed my usual tree shakedowns. 
• Leif was here, but didn't have anything I particularly wanted...
• Arranged some flowers for hopefully new hybrid growth. 
• Finished acquiring the rest of the NM recipes on the ATM in Resident Services. 
• Celeste was here! No meteor shower, sadly.


----------



## seularin

stayed up ’til four a.m and:

- moved in flora from my campsite
- moved out lucy 
- got my dreamie coco from a sweetheart
- traded DIYs
- decluttered my mailbox
- terraformed third-level mountains
- re-located new villagers’ houses
- worked on my entrance
- worked on a cafe
- re-located nook’s cranny + able sisters
- traded TBT for 1.2mil IGB
- got rocket DIY from celeste


----------



## Clock

Got a genuine painting “starry night” from Redd and donated it to Blathers
Did daily shopping
Moved my museum for the 3rd time
Talked to everyone and did requests
Went island hopping for resources
Learned new diy
Dug fossils and all were duplicates


----------



## Dewasa

Moved the shop and moving the tailor tonight. Feeling good! Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Lars

try to earn some serious bells for this sunday for turnips.
got 130.000 in the morning, and from 7 PM till about 11:30 PM i had to make shift a scorpion island out of bamboo island.
got 39 scorpions and back on my own island 1 was waiting for me. so got an extra 320.000 out of that.

and since it is technically Saturday now.
i'm going to try and got some more bells, so i can hopefully buy 2.3 mill bells worth of turnips.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## seularin

5/8

- did all my dailies 
- planted some flowers
- earned 12,500 nook miles 
- did some trading
- farmed scorpians
- attempted to increase friendships
- successfully stopped a scammer
- helped with designing my cousin's island
- made a lil section dedicated to my deceased grandma


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Tybalt to town
Cleaned up yet another flower mess
Bought mysterious wallpaper and flooring from Saharah
Placed and paid off a new incline
Moved the museum


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• talked to kicks and bought some stuff from him 
• went to rs and checked the box, nook shopping and got my daily nook miles 
• shook all my trees 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• demolished an incline 
• did some trades


----------



## elphieluvr

I FINALLY CAUGHT A MAHI-MAH! That is all, not much else news to report lol, but it was the last May critter I needed to catch and it took me lots and lots of bait.


 Julian finished unpacking and has started wandering around, and Static moved in. Getting closer to my final (for now) villager lineup, Merengue is the last one and she’s coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Clock

Paid off an incline for a museum
Dug up fossils and got duplicates
Did my daily shopping
Attended a K.K. concert and requested K.K. Jongara and Farewell on my other account
Talked to all of my villagers, did requests and gave fruits
Watered some plants
Did some fixing on my island


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• made my second alt character 
• shook all the trees 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• did a few trades 
• built a new incline 
• got a song from k.k. slider


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up trash flowers
Terraformed around my museum and tailor shop a bit
Attended the K.K. Slider Concert (K.K. Moody)
Celebrated the incline being built
(Temporarily) moved the shop (why is it so. diggity. danged. big.)
Made and placed some paths


----------



## Vanillite

I paid off my final house loan today; Yeehaw.  No idea what I'm gonna do with that final room tho-- Can't wait for the Happy Home to be like "Hi your basement is empty? Are you ok?? Hello??" For like the next three Sundays.


----------



## Meira

I got all of the non seasonal/Celeste recipes!!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Received my gold HHA trophy today. 

It's anti-climatic, really, I wasn't even trying for it. Two of my rooms are not finished and littered with extra DIY recipes I'm going to give away. I've played Wild World and New Leaf, and this really is the easiest Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Tasuot

Today, I managed to get all the regular DIYs available so far! Now all that's left are the seasonal DIYs and a few Celeste ones, but I'm nearing the finish line for those DIYs


----------



## kojuuro

Finally gave up crafting axes and bought a bunch of flimsy ones to whack all my trees.  Not sure if it's an accomplishment but hitting all my trees seems to be such a chore for me


----------



## telliebelle

I got stung by wasps twice and passed out. Also, Cyd decided to move out today on my island which I'm happy about because now I have room to search for a villager that I like better. But the pressure is on because usually I have 50k in Nook Miles to spend on tickets and this time I only have 30k


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Fye

Tasuot said:


> Today, I managed to get all the regular DIYs available so far! Now all that's left are the seasonal DIYs and a few Celeste ones, but I'm nearing the finish line for those DIYs


congrats! I finally finished my collection yesterday too. the apple wall took me a while for some reason


----------



## Sophie23

A lot


----------



## Arckaniel

So today I got my very first camper, which is Ed, he looks cool, not a dreamie but excited to have him on my island... 

Also bought 2.5mil worth of turnips today from Daisy Mae, lucky she's selling 90 bells on my island, let's hope I get to sell them on an island with good prices. .. 

Also got a lot of star fragments from a meteor shower I had yesterday on my island, got like 4 full stacks of regular star fragments some taurus fragments and large fragments as well... 

Also started island hopping for villagers today, and luckily my 4th NMT, Audie showed up, a DREAMIE OF MINE... 

So far the one of my best days in AC:NH...


----------



## Luella

Thanks from the help of everyone at my current cataloging island I have all of the recordable full furniture sets in all the colors! Antique, Rattan, Imperial, Diner, and Cute. :3


----------



## Clock

Got my first villager picture from Diva after giving her wrapped fruit
Did my daily routine
Dug up fossils and sold them
Did shopping at Nooks and ables
Talked to all of my villagers and gave them fruit, Did requests
Fixed my town a bit
One of my 3 starter home villagers Bertha is moving out tomorrow and it’s sad because she grew on me even though hippos are my least favorite species in the game and she is the only hippo I like/ find decent to be honest.
Lol 1000th post on this thread


----------



## Romaki

I didn't feel like cringing on my flight back home, so hooray for town development?   

I also got my most wanted item through trading right now, I'm so happy I got all these sweet items today.


----------



## aericell

I guess I accomplished 5 stars already?? My island's only halfway done


----------



## Framfrais

- Merengue asked to move out, hurrah! We don’t click, something about her head being too big. I can’t see what she’s expressing! And despite some attempts of mine, she keeps putting on that chef’s outfit. 
- A purple and black rose hybrid appeared. Thanks to the rain gods blessing my gardens two days in a row!
- Learned shell stool and clothesline DIY. 
- Antonio showed me the Distress reaction, giving me the 30 reactions learned achievement. 
- To prepare for my cat hunting adventure, I bought 52 NMT’s. Will buy some more tomorrow.


----------



## Mattician

Gabi fully moved out today, so I was able to go searching for a new villager. Bought 33 NMTs. Put me at 58 total.

I found Whitney on the 30th island I visited today.


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers (oh me oh my it's not rainy today!)
Bought a bunch of turnips from Daisy Mae
Moved the shop to where I want it (seriously why is it so big)


----------



## Blueskyy

-Exchanged turnips through turnip exchange.
-Got S rank from Happy Home Academy
-Sold fruits from fruit trees
-Gave villagers fruit gifts
- Ignored Reneigh’s move out bubble to transfer it someone tomorrow.
-Got 24 mil bells by exchanging my tbt
-Paid off the last loan for my house


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• got audie in the campsite and booted out bertha for her <33
• got a genuine great statue from dobie and donated it to blathers 
• shook all the trees 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• decorated my celestial campgrounds and one of my alt character’s backyard 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• did some trades 
• demolished an incline


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island the past three days (as I failed getting around to posting the last two days, and not very much happened on each day):

5/8
• Gayle showed me how to express being "Pleased".
• Sahara was here! 
• It started raining at 4pm

5/9
• The Ankylosaurus was completed today! 
• Gayle's birthday is coming up on the 17th!  (First, though, is Patty's tomorrow!)
• Rearranged a buttload of hybrids. 
• Requested Drivin' from Slider at around 7pm. 

5/10 (it rained today)
• Spent at least 300k bells buying a HUGE number of turnips for 92 bells a piece.
• At 123,889 points, I have my seventh S-rank from the HHA. No golden trophy yet, sadly, but I did get a cacao tree. 
• Patty's birthday party went off without a hitch! I'm glad she liked her present (it was an ironing set).
• Pekoe showed me how to make a grass standee.
• Pekoe's birthday is coming up on the 18th, right after Gayle's! Looks like this'll be a busy month for birthdays! 
• I ordered Gayle and Pekoe's presents; a white cute sofa for Gayle, and a heart apron for Pekoe. Now to find appropriate wrapping paper...


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## mayortiffany

I remembered to buy turnips today. One inventory's full, as usual. Daisy Mae's price was quite high (107!) but maybe this will mean high prices on my island as well. My max price is 600+, which is amazing for me. We'll see what happens. Woke up to the silver HHA trophy as well, will leave the house largely the same to get gold next week.

New hybrids came up, which is great! Will be working on cloning those. 

I learned lots of new DIYs today, thanks to some trading as well as a generous user who was running a DIY swap on their island. I was able to greatly reduce my stash! I think I learned 10+ recipes today... which is a lot!

I also started a new bridge connecting my main area to the campsite. Really, it's just useful for convenience's sake.


----------



## Blink.

Time traveled more than I should have
Gave Marina to a friend
Adopted Dotty
Gave Marshal to a friend
Adopted Poppy
Amiibo’d Marshal back in my island
Evicting Judy, to give to a friend
It is Winter in February, 2021. It has so far been a great year.


----------



## Garrett

Completed the fossil museum!


----------



## Clock

Said goodbye to my villager moving out
Dug fossils
Talked to everyone and gave them fruit
Did requests
Learned a new reaction
Sold bugs to flick
Went shopping at Nook's and Ables
Did daily routines


----------



## Imbri

- Invited Lolly to move back in (cycled her to get rid of the default home)
- Dailies (fossils, rocks, branches, etc.)
- Stopped in at Cherry's and gave her her birthday present. Sally was there, which was nice. Cherry just moved back in yesterday, so I wasn't sure who would celebrate with her.
- Said goodbye to villager moving out to make room for Lolly
- Bought rugs from Savanah

I'll hit the shops this evening, after I get home from work. Probably do some fishing and bug catching, as well, so I can pay down some of my loan.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I crafted the mum cushion for the first time! And was stoked to discover that it's customizable in 3 colors! 

Can't wait to craft more so I can put them everywhere. I want to see my villagers sitting on these giant flowers cushions. It'll be so adorable.


----------



## Romaki

I worked on my museum today, and I'm kinda content with it. It'll look a lot better once the ground under it isn't completely empty.


----------



## Manah

Caught a few new fish/insects, let Kidd move out, and worked on my shopping district a little. Which really only means I removed trees and tried to figure out how much space everything needs.


----------



## Lars

i found money-rock/ scorpion island 
it had like 5 money rocks, and an insane spawn rate for scorpions


----------



## michan

Sherb, my son, gave me an adorable tropical hat.


----------



## Miss Misty

Had a purple windflower spawn!
Gave some medicine to Wolfgang
Sold a few bugs to Flick and commissioned a Madagascan Sunset Moth


----------



## Noctis

• moved hybrids of colors that I had between 15-20 to the beach
• watered my other hybrids
• dug up fossils
• crafted many items for my outdoor library which I remade
• changed the flooring to my outdoor library which looks so much better now
• finally worked on ny passageway to my secret beach. was super nervous doing this as I am terrible with terraforming but it turned out very nicely.
• removed my shell bed and palm tree lamp from my secret beach and replaced it with an anchor, barrel, oil lamp and and added a plank sign with a customized with redd's boat


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

so close to completing my rainbow garden! hoping to do some small landscaping stuff tonight (terraforming cliffs and rivers) and cleaning up some of the common flowers since im not really cross-breading anymore


----------



## Fluuffy

Slowly but surely getting rid of excess hybrids loitered around my beach. There’s still a lot but it is less than yesterday. I also managed to get the hyacinth lamp recipe which helped me pretty up my flower fields.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Chynna

Pianta Bay ~ 4/11

Agreed to let Chrissy move out
Finished laying path in bamboo area                                                                                                                                                                



Spoiler










Dug up all fossils
Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
Checked the tailors shop and bought anything new
Ellie taught me the fearful reaction                                                                                                                                                                



Spoiler





 





Donated anything new to museum
Watered flowers in garden
Agnes taught me the disagreement reaction                                                                                                                                                 



Spoiler





 





Bought 5 items from Nook stop


----------



## Badrat

• Nabbed a slick digital alarm clock from nooks
• Cleared out some trees so i can make a hangout area for the fam 
• Started saving up to surround Rodneys house with urinels to keep him away from me (Unless hes crafting something of course)
• Saw Al with some wicked shades and took a screenshot.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• shook all my trees 
• sold some fish to c.j
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• relocated kid cat’s house (i’ll have to move it again later lmao)
• built an incline 
• did a few trades


----------



## Clock

Found a replacement villager on NMT island and invited her in
Dug fossils and sold them
Fixed the paths on my town
Talked to everyone and gave fruits
Bought wallpaper from Saharah
Did shopping at nooks and Ables
Learned a new reaction
Did the usual


----------



## VelveteenCat

Nooklings finally had a skeleton, so I bought a skeleton.
Ordered a second skeleton and a throwback skull radio via Nook Stop. 
Put up my first skeleton.    
Rearranged and added to the yards of both Tabby and Annalisa which are pretty much done now.    
Replanted all of my extra red roses into Chops' garden. They serve as a placeholder until we get the more appropriate golden roses.        
Cleaned and watered the flowerbeds used for breeding and cloning.   
One of the black lilies finally cloned, which brings us to the grand total of four black lilies! (Black lilies are a pain.)     
Finished planting diverse flowers in white and pink on the two cliffs framing the living area.     
Finished fencing all of the houses and what is supposed to become the haunted garden.     
Started making over the center, including terraforming of cliffs and rivers.
Changed up my once favorite area as it began to look tacky.
Ordered for destruction of a bridge. 
Helped out Gulliver.      
Accidently bullied Chops into crying and felt devasted about it.


----------



## Tileve

I found Cherve after 7 NMT! My only criteria today was: No. Normal.  I love them and htaT' sthe issue! I have 5 of them!

And you know what? Now I have 6 

(I took her because I have Nan! and they have similar houses and a framed picture of each other, so now they will be neighbors! I will kick out another Normal with an amiibo)


----------



## tajikey

Badrat said:


> • Nabbed a slick digital alarm clock from nooks
> • Cleared out some trees so i can make a hangout area for the fam
> • Started saving up to surround Rodneys house with urinels to keep him away from me (Unless hes crafting something of course)
> • Saw Al with some wicked shades and took a screenshot.


Poor Rodney. Nobody likes him


----------



## Luxsama

I got rid of my small cafe to make a better one with a bakery on the opposite side of my map


Replaced it with a little outdoor pool area instead and a thunderstorm started lol


----------



## Lisha

Zell gave me his photo and I sold my turnips at another person's town! I made 1.8mil and gave them a nice tip as thanks. I just need to do one more week of turnips and I'll have my final Nook mile for the stalk market stamped. ^^

edit: a few new hybrids grew. I've got a bunch of green mums now.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• welcomed audie to the island 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• shook trees 
• did some landscaping and redecorating 
• checked out able sisters + nook’s cranny 
• did some trades


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island both today and yesterday: 


5/11 (got off to a really late start)
• Kitty taught me how to "Sigh".
• Pekoe showed me how to make a peach wall. 
• Watered some flowers, bought hibiscus starters, and shook trees. 

5/12 (my internet was out   )
• I learned that if your internet's out, your game will load about as quickly as your average PS3 video game. And that goes for almost every time you have to sit through a loading screen. This is going to be a while...
• The second hybrid red rose grew in today; hopefully, this means I'll have blue roses soon! 
• Gulliver was back today! I haven't seen him in a while. 
• It started raining at 5pm.
• Marshall was thinking of moving, but I was able to change his mind. 
• I discovered that yellow mums remind me of dandelions (which makes sense, since both are in the same floral family, along with chrysanthemums). I'm starting to think about what I could do with them. 
• Rearranged a ton of flowers (I have WAY too many pansies...)
• Kitty taught me how to be deep in "Thought".
• Finally got around to starting up yards for Patty and Harry! 
• Rex was calling for me as I was finishing up Harry's yard, so I had to run down to the shore to go meet him. Apparently, he needed a new catchphrase; as I'm really bad at coming up with them, he's now running around going "burr" like a cat that just got woken up.


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers
Did some terraforming
Bought new shrubs from Leif


----------



## ughrora

May 13th
✿ Cleaned up my flowers.
✿ Invited Sylvana to my campsite, she is moving to my island in the next couple of days!
✿ Went to my friend's islands and hung out with her and another friend.
✿ Placed two brick lighthouses on my island that my friend gave me. I've been looking for them for a while, so I'm happy about that!
✿ I saw Wisp again, which I'm surprised about since I just saw him on Sunday! This is my sixth time seeing him since the game released.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Framfrais

Spent the entire day yesterday looking for a cat. I had a very specific list of cats that I wanted: Raymond (because Raymond), Olivia & Purrl (need a snooty) or Mitzi (because normal cat).

Well what a trip that was! In order of appearance:

Maggie, Pompom, Tad, Spike, Carmen, Chester, Octavian, Lionel, Tasha, Jay, Klaus, Benedict, Felicity (peppy cat), Muffy, Harry, Soleil, Rhonda, Deli, Bill, Fang, Sylvana, Jay, Frobert, Drift, Nibbles, Drift, Hugh, Barold, Chief, Cally, Beardo, Kid Cat, Tipper, Gaston, Kody, Jacques, Portia, Bill, Paula, Sparro, Dom, Hamlet, Gala, Rocco, Puck, Hornsby, T-Bone, Rocco, Knox, Angus, Greta, Frobert, Bubbles, Filbert, Alice, Stu, Freckles, Sly, Egbert, Pango, Tad, Olaf, Del, Astrid, Crackle, Huck, Lobo, Hornsby, Samson, Naomi, Piper, Amelia, Mint, Leopold, Julian, Big Top, Sparro, Angus, Piper, Friga, Al, Frita, Clyde, Drago, Huck, Velma, Zell, Rosie (peppy cat), Amelia, Sherb, Willow, Norma, Static, Ava, Nibbles, Dizzy, Savannah, Chow, MITZI (normal cat).

99 tickets. 14 double encounters.

DIY recipes I found: birdbath, bamboo speaker, gold flooring, pot, boomerang, peach surprise box, wooden plank sign, natural garden table, stacked magazines, wooden chair, knitted grass back pack, gold bars, gold helmet, pear dress, paw print doorplate, purple hyacinth crown, purple hyacinth wreath, bamboo speaker, honeycomb flooring, wooden bookshelf, oil- barrel bathtub, stacked-wood wall, butter churn, cherry hat, acoustic guitar, shell partition, wooden stool, pot, pear wardrobe, lily crown, wooden mosaic wall, pitfall seed, garden rock, ironwood clock, floral swag, pear dress, gold bars.

37 found, 17 new.

Furniture I shook out of trees: wall mounted tool board, rocket lamp, DJ’s turntable, weight bench, hammock, judge’s bell, school chair, floor seat, cream and sugar, garbage can, imperial chest, ant farm, hose reel, magic kit, bottled ship, mini cactus set, cypress plant, cute floor lamp, throwback floor lamp, cushion, yucca, surveillance camera, rice cooker, whiteboard, old fashioned alarm clock, clay furnace, lab-experiments set, table with cloth, imperial bed, garden gnome, board game, drum set, pennant, rattan stool, cute floor lamp, pro tape recorder, mantis head model, wall fan, dinnerware, paper lantern, dartboard, writing poster, knife block, stovetop espresso maker, vacuum cleaner, pet bed, bathroom sink, blue corner, pet bed, outdoor bench, metal can, retro gas pump, breaker, sleeping bag, clothesline pole, hammock, neutral corner, street organ, imperial partition, homework set, spinning wheel, analog kitchen scale, mounted blue marlin, Mr. Flamingo, cordless phone, baby panda, utility sink, neutral corner, accessories stand, rattan bed, water cooler, cushion, vintage TV tray, throwback dino screen, poolside bed, rocket lamp, traditional tea set, double sided wall clock.

80 found + Shaky Shakedown achievement for 100 furniture found in trees earned.

Found 22 fossils but only 1 new fossil: triceratops complete.

And the realization that I will never do a hunt like that again


----------



## Clock

Greeted my new neighbor
Did daily shopping at Nooks and Ables
Dug fossils
Talked to all of my villagers, did requests and gave them gifts
Did some path fixing
Learned a new reaction
Found a purple rose hybrid in my island
Fixed my island alot


----------



## lei

My upgraded Nook's Cranny opened.

Worked on developing "Plucky's Place" my little beachy-inspired cafe behind Plucky's house. A few more days and it should be looking good 

Said goodbye to Nan who is in boxes ready to move out. I really like her but her personality overlaps with Vesta's too much and think it's best to get a different villager in. 

Sold turnips at a decent enough profit for the first time in my own island (double what I paid)!

Got my art piece delivered from Redd (it was real, phew, am cross-referencing them myself vs images of the real thing, trying not to use any ACNH art guides, haha lets see how it goes in the long run)

Terraformed a little raised turnip bed feature to hide the solar panel I placed on the rocks at the back. 

Got inspired for my next landscaping project - move the outdoor bath area to where Egbert's house is to free up some cliff space. Will move Egbert somewhere closer to the others so he isn't too lonely  That's next on the agenda...


----------



## LuchaSloth

I dug up six fossils instead of the daily four...because I didn't realize there were two old fossils I missed by my bamboo. So...yeah, six fossils assessed, which yielded a new specimen for the museum. Finally. I still have a few left...but, I'm getting there.

Also got the recipe for the cherry lamp, which looks awesome in my arcade room...which is still a huge work in progress, but finally starting to resemble something halfway decent.


----------



## Luxsama

I started on my diner on my south beach and Skye joined me for a photo

Bought and sold some flowers for NMTs to start collecting for my wishlist items



Spoiler: photo








Just waiting for another pinball and arcade machine to arrive


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

5/13 (it rained again! )
• Flick was here! Time to put my saved-up scorpions to good use. 
• Kitty showed me how to make a palm-tree lamp.
• (Accidentally dozed off and took an hour's nap...my poor battery...)
• Maddie taught me how to express "Happiness".
• By visiting another island, I made over 2,000,000 bells in turnip profits! Whoa! (I made a second trip to bring them a thank-you gift!)
• Thanks to the turnips, I paid off my current loan! And also now have 3.5 million in savings 
• Caught a scorpion in Pekoe's yard...

My island look is slowly starting to come together, and I'm growing more and more happy with it


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers
Helped Gulliver
Got the Flourish reaction, which was the final jock reaction I needed
Did some terraforming and path placing
Made a nice crescent moon pond


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• shook trees 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• relocated audie’s house
• did a few trades


----------



## Clock

Relocated a villager house
Did some landscaping
Bought stuff from Nooks & Ables
Dug up fossils
Talked to everyone and gave gifts and did requests
Sold fish to CJ
Learned a new reaction


----------



## Framfrais

Welcomed Mitzi on her first day on the island, hurray!


----------



## LuchaSloth

-Redd finally came. I could hardly believe it. So...the first thing I did was buy stuff from him. 

-Then I did my daily tasks.

-Then I traveled to a Nook miles island to find a new villager to replace Agent S, who just moved...and I found Louie the gorilla on the first island. I wasn't searching for Louie, but I instantly liked him. He looks like Donkey Kong, and I'm pretty sure his name is a pun on Louie Armstrong (since gorillas have strong arms...lol). 

So...yeah. Pretty good day.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• shook trees
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• finally paid off my home loan
• did a few trades


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers
Bought a backpack from Kicks
Stared at the sky hoping for fragments


----------



## Sharksheep

Gifted some cute dresses to Celia today.
Figured out the first gift to Apollo once my friendship is high enough. (Pilot's Uniform)
Moving houses again


----------



## Bstar9555

I added a new house with a alt account. It was torture having to make nookmiles just to upgrade house.  D=


----------



## ayeeprill

I had 400 NMT saved up and went on a hunt for Audie or Julia.

I found Sherb on island 77 (my lucky number) so I had to take him...let's just hope next time I go hunting I find Audie!


----------



## lei

Punchy moved in! I didn’t think I’d be so excited, wasn’t aware of his fan following but fell in love with his design when NMT touring to replace Nan who moved a few days ago... I already have Egbert but what the hell. Perhaps they’ll talk bug together 

His house matches the decor of the spot perfectly. All I did was update some of the flowers around the plot... really feels like he was meant to move in 

Then went round picking up loooooads of star fragments from a star catching meet up with a friend last night.


----------



## Shyria

I got my first villager's photo!!! It was Raymond's too, which somehow make it seems like an even bigger achievement? Haha
I'm so happy to finally have a "proof" that my friendships with my villagers are getting really high


----------



## aria2232

Got my 5 star rating yesterday and my first lily of the valley today  

Noticed Isabelle didn't tell me to add more things/fences to make the island better, she only complained that I had too much stuff lying around, can't figure out what was actually making her unhappy after I moved all my DIYs to my house, but turns out stones/iron/clay were the culprit. 

Really need to start trading my DIYs off though, I have too many of them!


----------



## brockbrock

I got started on a terraforming idea that I have been putting off for like 2 weeks now. I'll probably wake up with the bridge finished and realize it needs to be moved one space away, but we'll cross that bridge (omg no pun intended) when we get there.


----------



## EmilyfromSungrove

• Got some more hybrids 
• Got some more ironwood furniture
• Bought my second piece of fake art for an art exhibit outside of my museum
• Caught an oarfish!


----------



## Wiimfiuser

K.K. Slider came!


for the first tiiime


----------



## Clock

Relocated a villager house again
Did some landscaping and pathing
Bought stuff from Nooks & Ables
Dug up fossils
Talked to everyone and gave gifts and did requests
Learned a new reaction


----------



## OLoveLy

After 54 Nook Miles Tickets, finally I got Dom... ;-;


----------



## Framfrais

-picked up log garden lounge DIY at the beach
-sold fish to CJ and commissioned a pale chub
-Lucy taught me the Daydreaming reaction
-got Limberg the cranky mouse a broom and dustpan set, think it will go nicely in his autumn themed house


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm in the process of moving all my flowers and fruit trees around to places that look more natural. I was going for a big orchard/flower garden for a while...but I decided that I really just didn't care for it. So, now I'm in the incredibly time-consuming stage of digging up flowers and trees, and selling a lot of the non-hybrids.

Also, two of the four fossils I found today were new ones that I needed for the museum...

Which brings my final remaining count down to...three(?) I think.


----------



## Uffe

Not much. I had my house moved so that Boyd's stone fence could be complete and surrounded by cedar trees. I also turned in the perfect painting to Blathers.


----------



## Hyllin

I finally bred a purple hyacinth and my first gold rose. I also had a lily of the valley spawn. It was a good morning for flowers


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Since I took the plunge and was feeling stuck and generally unhappy. I reset my island. So I......

Placed my Tent
Placed Villager Tents
Did the DIY workshop
Picked weeds
Crafted
Paid off my debt

Trying to keep with 1 goal a day. Because I feel as if Inrished through amd didnt get to.enjoy this part of the game. I also took tons of screenshots amd videos for a journal.


----------



## maple22

-Celebrated Leonardo’s birthday alongside Punchy
-Went on mystery islands for a new villager and turned down Whitney, which I really regret. But at least I got marina?


----------



## Stitched

I finished my rock garden! Now I have to make the rest of the area work with it, but I love decorating and looking for ideas.
I also finally finally FINALLY got the wooden mini table recipe.


----------



## Red Cat

I found the cutting board DIY recipe in a bottle and Flick finally showed up on my island so I cashed in my large bug collection for 800k. Overall a great day for me.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• forgot to shake trees which was real sexy of me 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• relocated dobie’s house 
• paid off my alt character’s loans 
• did a few trades


----------



## Miss Misty

(from last night since my internet died)

Cleaned up flowers
Bought mysterious wallpaper, mysterious flooring, and a rug from Saharah
Helped Wisp


----------



## Cethosia

- I planted some more fruit trees and cut down some apple trees. I have 10 of each foreign fruit tree now, and 22 apple trees. (I had 37 before I started cutting down) I am going to plant a few more coconut trees later today as well.

- I have been terraforming my cliffs the past few days and I think I am happy with how it had turned out now. I put down an incline and hope it will look good.

- I decorated my island with a few seasonal items, and I have managed to get a 4 star rating


----------



## Sophie23

I restarted my old island Sunshine~
I made a new island called SparkleBay<3 
Info about my new island is in my signature~


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Today on Oasis:

1. Plucked weeds
2. Got vulting pole and shove
3. Dug up fossile
4. Fished
5. Bug Hunting
6. Finished collecting items for Blathers
7. Assesed Fossiles
8. Decorated my front yard. 

I missed my tent and the deserted island feel when I upgraded it last time. So I decided to slow down amd enjoy it at least through the weekend....if I can last. Not having a house storrage is bugging me.


----------



## Lars

did an abnormal amount of terraforming.
did some of the nook mile stuff
decorated my home a bid ( both outside and inside )


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• shook all my trees 
• made audie a wreath for her door ;u;
• relocated dobie’s house
• listened to a k.k. performance 
• did a few trades


----------



## Imbri

- The usual chores (rocks, fossils, sticks, etc.)
- Snagged a ton of star fragments off the beach (a friend had a meteor shower last night)
- Hit the shops
- Was kidnapped taken to Flora's for a surprise party she, Dobie, and Sally threw for me.
- Did some crafting, furniture moving, and landscaping.


----------



## cagycorvidae

• FINALLY moved all the rocks to the same place
• rearranged the entrance
• planted more bushes
• made a small cafe
• ordered some posters
• got a 5 star rating (then lost it)
• moved the orchard


----------



## kyasarin

managed to complete my lil' plant store area! Thank goodness for simple panels lol. Although I still wish we could order more than 5 in the catalogue per day huhu. That would accelerate my decorating a bit more.


----------



## ting1984

A bunch of my trees lost their fruit after a rain, so I chopped them down and dug them up to create space for more scenery that Isabelle kept getting after me for to get a 5 star island.  I also planted a second BBQ randomly because one fell out of the sky in a present.  By the time I was done, I went over to Isabelle, and she told me I had a 5 star island!  SOOO excited!  Finally made it!


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers
Put up some fencing
Attended K.K. concert (K.K. Swing)
Ordered a ton of books from Nook (finally, I've been wanting to make bookshelves f o r e v e r)
Worked on making some paths


----------



## Aliya

- Did all my dailies and talked to the villagers a ton since I just needed the morale boost today.
- Sold a ton of stuff in my shop! It always makes me happy when someone orders, but I'm always surprised when I get an order lol
- Cleared out some areas that I plan to terraform around near my house.
- Started giving all of my villagers Blue Rose Wreaths since I love how they look.
- Came up with a temporary plan for the botanical garden I'm designing.
- Met Lopez on someone else's island as a potential new resident for my island.


----------



## Olivetopia13

Finished the fossil exhibit in the museum!! Thought there would be some kind of nook mile achievement but I’m glad I’m done nonetheless


----------



## Clock

Relocated able sisters
Did shopping at nooks and ables
Dug up fossils
Talked to all of my villagers, did requests and gave gifts
Cleared one of my areas for relocation
Did some landscaping
I didn't write an entry for yesterday, but today's is similar.


----------



## lei

HAPPY! Woohoo! I love these damn flowers, so cute.


----------



## nyoom

I completed my fossil collection! I only had to trade for the last piece, other than that I'm pretty happy with the fact that I dug up all the fossils myself!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• decorated my carnival/funfair area and now it’s about 90% complete? 
• shook trees 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• did a few trades 
• unlocked the nook shopping app
• paid off my alt characters’ loans


----------



## Uffe

I planned out where I want to put two inclines, and where I want to put the store and the tailor shop. I'm hoping I can figure out where to put the museum next. The Island Planner by bubble wand games is really helpful for anybody wanting to figure out where to put houses, shops, the museum, and campsite at.


----------



## LuchaSloth

-Woke up early and started making bells to buy turnips.
-Bought a bunch of turnips.
-Got a text from my brother, telling me his hot item was the frying pan.
-Went to his island and crafted literally hundreds of pans to sell.
-Returned home and bought even more turnips.
-Talked to my camper (Flora the flamingo)...who I kinda want, but don't have room for.
-Did some additional landscaping and organizing around my island.
-Did some more crafting for decorations to place around my island.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought 1000 turnips
Made some more paths & placed them
Decorated with some furniture
Paid off my final house loan!
Had my house customized
Helped Wisp
Foggy nights are delightfully creepy


----------



## wearebap

Today i managed a forced perspective part of my town but all im missing is cherry blossom and pine bonsai trees! ahhh


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

- Finished moving villager houses into a little neighborhood.
- Moved all shops and the museum into a little shopping district.
- Did a little island decorating.
- Organized my pile of free stuff in preparation for another giveaway.
- Cleaned out storage (again). haha.

I feel accomplished. x3
I still need to move my kitchen and bedroom around though, maybe I will do that soon.


----------



## Blueskyy

Got a bunch of rare mystery islands, found Dobie even though I wasn’t looking for him


----------



## ezrakoenig

1. found sydney on an island and got her to move into my town
2. started my hybrid farm
3. went to olaf's birthday party and did not give him a gift 
4. found all of my fossils
5. bought 3000 turnips


----------



## Blink.

now my town is filled with hydrangeas and garden benches hueh


----------



## drinkmyrivers

I didn't think I could do it but I made a rock garden and it looks so nice.

I also managed not to buy any turnips, which is honestly a relief because the stonks market stresses me out.


----------



## lei

Leif finally showed up with Olive Tea bushes! Time to dig up and re-arrange all the bushes again and start my new landscaping project ;P hehehe


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## deSPIRIA

i worked on my entrance a little bit. my airport is very close to residential services so i terraformed a fountain between the two to make a small entrance which looks pretty nice


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• celebrated pekoe’s birthday!! 
• did the stamp rally thing 
• shook trees 
• paid off alt character loans
• started up a free crafting service


----------



## Shyria

I found my first lily of the valley! Finally hit that 5 stars ratings, which feels great! Still lot to do in my town, but it was a very pleasant surprise


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers
Collected all of the Museum Day stamps
Did a little terraforming around my house


----------



## Blueskyy

Did the Museum day stamps!
I finally caught a coelacanth!
I found Murphy on a mystery island


----------



## Aliya

- Did all my dailies 
- Had Celeste, Leif and Wisp visit which was really cool to have 3 NPCs here at once
- Traveled around to some islands for new DIYs
- Sold some more stuff in my shop and I'm now within 450 TBT of my goal which is crazy
- Gave my villagers some new clothes I've been waiting to give them
- Sold some turnips to finally get over 10 million bells again
- Wished on a ton of shooting stars that are currently on my island


----------



## Red Cat

I got the golden toilet DIY recipe. I can't think of any greater accomplishment than that. I also got the garden bench DIY which was nice as well.


----------



## Dewasa

Hit five stars over the weekend, pretty pumped!


----------



## ireneanne

- got a 4 star rating!!!! so close to the 5 star but still need to finish terraforming
- demolished a bridge  
- had my first meteor shower and Celeste visit <3 
- gave all my villagers the same shirt so we would match lol 
- moved marina's house to the second level 
- started building a park near the town center


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Framfrais

It's like the third day in a row that I've had rain, but I'm not complaining as some new black and purple roses showed up.
Savannah came to sell her wares.
I did the stamp rally for the second time this week, it reminds me so much of the one rally I did in Tokyo last year, it is sooo Japanese.
Kidd lost his bag so I returned it and got rewarded a skateboarding helmet, it has a bee printed on the side so I wore it for the rest of the day.

Cannot wait for tomorrow, Purrl will be moving in <3



Spoiler: Broccolo and his rainbow umbrella. I need more rainbow stuff to gift him T_T


----------



## Goku22330

This past weekend was huge for me, was looking for marshal using the campsite trick and got sherb randomly and marshal one try later after a grand total of 3 campers. Today I managed to put some fencing around my villager houses and am in the process of moving them close together to make some residential areas.


----------



## PugLovex

i finally gotten raymond's picture after a week


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• sold my stockpile of bugs to flick 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters


----------



## Rosch

I did my usual daily routine. But the best of all... *I finally managed to get the photo of my ultimate dreamy, Rolf.*

Oh, happy day! All those wrapped fruits and iron wall lamps finally paid off.


----------



## Blueskyy

Today Judy gave me her picture!




Also, I was inspired by a screenshot of an outdoor library someone on here created. I decided to try terraforming again to try to create my own reading space in my town. I had space by my museum covered in flowers that was an eyesore that I had been meaning to clean up, so I finally did! This is all I have so far but I’m happy with how it’s coming along and I’m actually enjoying creating it. It will probably further expand into the space to the right but for now I’m keeping it small.


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers
Greeted Charlise at the campsite (not going to invite her)
Helped Wisp
Checked the museum stamp locations for today
Wished on stars (if I don't get taurus fragments I will riot)


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Received my last reaction today! 

It was Confident, from Paula, my only sisterly villager. It feels great to have a complete set of reactions at last. Now I have to decide which ones to keep handy.


----------



## Blink.

I spent the whole night popping balloons in Winter. I am pleased with the results :,)


----------



## Romaki

One of my amiibo villagers is moving out, so I can hunt down someone else and then get her back and kick an unwanted villager out.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Talked to my villagers, gifted some of them foreign fruit to raise friendship levels, headed to a couple of nook miles islands to gather resources, and went to Photopia to snap a few photos and having my villagers try out various clothing (Raymond looks so weird when he wears a monocle).


----------



## HannahLou

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


Not accomplished much at all as I am trying to find a dreamy through island hopping but I'm running out of NMT :/


----------



## Framfrais

Purrl arrived but we gave her some space and time to unbox, tomorrow we will throw a welcoming party!

Kidd taught me the Showmanship reaction which I promptly needed to show Mitzi. 



Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## N a t

I finished my landscaping and set up 3 different projects that will all be completed tomorrow, and since I got my first camper today I should be able to start using amiibo soon! About time!


----------



## whimsycreator

I found the last fossil the museum needed, meaning I found every single fossil in the game as of today! :0

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

Portia just gave me her photo ;-;


----------



## AlyssaAC

Today I did the normal chores of digging up my fossils and picking up the tree branches. I skipped doing my rocks though because I've been awfully tired lately and just wanted to get the more important chores done instead. I'll probably do them tomorrow. Also got my first painting today from Redd and now the museum is going to expand. Town hall will also be built tomorrow too. Other than those, I almost got all the bugs and fish donated for the month of May. Just need the basic ones such as fly and ant. Doing pretty good in my new town.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Paid off my zen bridge leading to the more outdoorsy rustic fantasy side of my island. 
Paid off my house loan. Still need upstairs and basement.
Put the finishing touches on my house area. Now I just gotta' wait for everything to grow.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• talked to all my villagers and gave the gifts 
• booted out marshal with tt and then got stuck with colton
• did a few trades


----------



## Miss Misty

Combed the beach and found one taurus fragment (that's almost worse than none...)
Bought mysterious wallpaper, flooring, and rugs from Saharah
Checked the museum stamp spots for today
Wished on some stars


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I ended up pretty distracted and never got around to posting before, but here it is now: here's what happened on Shione Island for the past week! (I'll be sure to post more frequently) 


5/14
• Cleaned up my mailbox a bit. 
• Kicks was here today! 
• Harry showed me how to make modeling clay. 
• Completed daily tasks and routines. 

5/15 (it rained today)
• The only thing I really did today was work on my house...

5/16
• Shook trees, dug up fossils, watered flowers; basically just did all of my usual routines. 
• Rearranged a ton of flowers.
• Requested "Farewell" from Slider.

5/17 (Gayle's Birthday! )
• Another Sunday, another S-rank, got a retro stereo. Sadly, I didn't wake up in time to buy turnips...
• Gayle's birthday went off without a hitch! She was really happy with the present I got her! 
• Completely redid my main room, it looks much better now. 
• Officially racked up over 100k Nook Miles. I think I'll be buying a bunch of bell vouchers later...

5/18 (Pekoe's Birthday! ) (it's also raining) 
• Some sort of "stamp rally" is going on. Not sure what it is, but I guess I'll find out. 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Samson the Mouse. 
• Plucky showed me how to make a juicy-apple TV.
• The Megacerops was completed today! 
• Pekoe's party went very well! I'm glad she liked her present, but I still hope to do a better job next time. 
• Kicks was here today! 
• Took part in the stamp rally. It was pretty easy. 
• Caught a Nibble Fish! 

5/19 (raining again; it's been raining a lot, lately...) 
• Harry showed me how to make a scarecrow. 
• Rearranged a bunch of new flower growth. 
• C.J. was here today! I brought him my oarfish so to make a collectible, at completing his challenge. 
• Gayle showed me how to be "Fearful ".
• Participated in the stamp rally again, if only to sell the duplicate prizes for bells.
• Began converting the uppermost cliffs into a flower grove to grow hybrids. On the far east side, I've also started work on a cemetery, and I'm planning on making it peacefully pretty (and I figure Wisp needs a place to hang).
• Began work on a staircase up to the upper cliffs, and immediately put 68k bells into it. (Eventually gave in and dug out the rest from my savings, as I really wanted it done quickly so I could start up one on the opposite side tomorrow.) 
• Relocated TRUCKLOADS of flowers and trees (many of the basic-color flowers have been relocated to the beach until I can figure out where I want to put them).
• Stayed up WAAAAYYYYYY too late working and designing; the day switched over ': D (then I promptly went to bed) 

5/20 (it rained in the early morning, so all of the flowers have been watered again) 
• Labelle was here! She wanted me to show her something "comfy". I basically just wore what I considered as pajamas, and she gave me a shirt for the trouble. 
• Rearranged even more flowers! Many were relocated to the beach for the time being. 
• Started up work on the second incline to the upper cliffs.


----------



## Lisha

Sorted out one of my flower gardens (I hope/think!).
Bianca was in boxes and I managed to find someone to adopt her. I didn't want her voided so I'm relieved! 
Yesterday I set up a lil beach farewell party scene for her at Harv's Island. I miss her already but she deserves her real house + I have her picture so I feel less sad. 
Boomer lost his bag and was distressed, and I was able to return that to him.
Zell wanted a secret greeting for us to share. 
I made a new friend, she's really nice and her island is amazing - especially her cemetery!


----------



## Clock

Pretty much did what I usually posted and did Wisp’s quest.


----------



## Luciaaaa

Got my last DIY recipe! That means I have everything apart from wedding which I am waiting to get myself in the event


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Framfrais

Purrl finished unpacking so we took a new group picture and had a welcoming party.


----------



## Miss Misty

Collected star fragments from the beach (got second taurus fragment, just in the nick of time!)
Passed Label's theatrical fashion check
Did a little terraforming
Checked the museum spots for today


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• got tammy’s and julia’s photos
• cycled pekoe our and moved in vivian from an island tour 
• checked nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• did a few trades


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! I actually got a lot of work done! 

5/21
• Rex was considering moving away, but I was able to change his mind. Phew!
• Sahara stopped by today! 
• Harry showed me how to make a bamboo hat. 
• Rearranged more flowers and trees. 
• Kitty taught me how to express "Amazement".
• Something new happened to me: Pekoe remembered I'd been stung yesterday, and asked me if I was okay. It was rather sweet =^-^=
• Finished gathering donations for the incline! 
• Popped a balloon and got 30k bells out of it! 
• Went on two NMT trips for more resources. 
• Started cleaning up the west side of the island, and adding in a few stalls near the shoreline as vendors.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Hit another Nook Mile achievement for Smile Isle after playing the treasure hunting game with Wolfgang. That was fun.  

In other news, I caught the giant trevally for the first time. Also managed to catch 3 of my islanders--Tangy, Claude, Raymond--doing yoga together in the plaza. First time that happened. Usually it was only one or two islanders. So, yeah, I took way too many pictures!


----------



## OLoveLy

Triyng to get _a_ blue rose and nothing since three weeks...


----------



## Clock

Picked up star fragments
Gave all of my villagers gifts, clothes did requests
Got a missing fossil for the museum
Went shopping at Nooks and Ables
Did bug catching and fishing.


----------



## Blink.

Organized 1/5 of my island to hold nothing but DIYs
Categorized them in fences
TT'd from Winter of January 2021 to November 2021
Got a good haul of Seasonal DIYs
No sleep


----------



## Sophie23

I made a cute lil flag for my island<3


----------



## LuchaSloth

Started my game and went to do my daily routine. 
Checked turnip price (I sold most of mine already, but, I'm holding some for a high price). 
Walked past one of my waterfalls...and saw a jacob's ladder growing there. What?
Talked to Isabelle and confirmed that I somehow got a five star rating overnight. Lol. 
Picked up star fragments from my beach (I visited my brother last night for a second meteor shower).
Went to my house and crafted the golden watering can. 
Saved and quit for now. Still need to hit the rocks later.


----------



## RansomJack

About to pay off my last home improvement loan for 1.2 mil bells.


----------



## Framfrais

Lucy gave me my first photo, she’s such a gentle piggy. She’s the island’s sweet aunt. 

Gave Brocollo a fruit wreath because he likes to eat so much, maybe the bugs under the floor will move to his door instead? 

Bought all the star hairpins and gave one to Ruby of course. 



Spoiler: I love Lucy!












Spoiler: Broccolo tax.


----------



## Arckaniel

Did my daily routine and sold some diys & materials for tbt today which is nice


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• began my journey to get the golden axe diy 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• celebrated colton’s birthday 
• did a few trades


----------



## Aliya

This is a combination from yesterday and today

- did my dailies on both days
- gifted some more blue rose wreath DIYs to my villagers
- gave Sherb a new shirt
- did some trades on Nookazon for some wishlist items I wanted
- had some irl friends come by for a bit to hang out
- did the stamp rally
- got a few more Celeste DIYs from other islands
- bought some more stuff for my alt character's house that will be an indoor cafe


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers
Bought Familiar Statue from Redd
Terraformed a bit
Decorated around my island a bit
Hit up the museum spots for today


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today, which wasn't much. 

5/22
• Leif was here today! 
• Put in more streetlights and garden lamps. 
• Got some more work done on the western shore.

I just realized I forgot to water my flowers... :'(


----------



## Rubombee

Yesterday I finally got to listen to Nook Cranny's closing song, not even on purpose :D It really does sound great!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## pup

this thread is so cute and exactly why i came back to this forum after years :’~)

surprised my partner with a royal crown, golden slingshot, and a few cute big ticket items he always talks about wanting
dug up 300+ flowers that ran rampant on my top tiers and canned them
organized a “storage” of hybrids so i know what i still need and don’t accidentally give away a hybrid type w/o keeping at least one
got lesbian wolf mom vivian’s picture, ty mom


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

- got to work making the new island orchard! 
- removed all fencing from the housing area to update the neighborhood
- bought a very pretty dress from able sisters
- worked on finishing my island plan for the empty space i still have!


----------



## Hatsushimo

This wasn't for my own island, but I happened to check Discord at just the right time and saw a friend asking if he could have 6 Gold to finish his golden armour outfit before going to an ACNH meetup with family/friends. Managed to hop on my Switch, get him the Gold and send him off to the meetup in style.

I don't really have a use for all my Gold, so I'd rather it go to a friend who needs it, haha.


----------



## kojuuro

I don't do too much on rainy days, but had a free plot today and went island hopping!  I re-found (?) Audie yayy! The last time I found her I moved her in to give her to my sister, but now I have Audie on my island who I can bond with!


----------



## xara

- did my daily grind of fossil hunting, flower watering, etc 
- talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
- continued my quest to get the golden axe diy 
- checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
- finally decorated my house a bit and i’m pleased so far! 
- ordered a new exterior design 
- crafted a new wreath for my door 
- relocated vivian’s house 
- did a few trades 

today was a busy day!


----------



## Romaki

Apollo moved in, I'm so happy to have him. Nothing else really happened, except for moving another house to the neighborhood.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

My sister had a high turnip price so I was able to quickly sell my turnips without the hassle of dodo codes, and made 10 million bells!


----------



## softgothprincess

this is my first time posting about my day on Ukiyo ~

today i decided i was unhappy with my island entrance, so i tore it apart and completely redid it!! 
i used time travel to both finish the bridge at my island entrance and upgrade my house, as i finally paid off the upstairs.
i did my dailies; collected fossils (no new ones), watered my flowers & checked for hybrids, hit my rocks, talked to all my villagers.
Coco was doing a diy for the first time today since moving to Ukiyo! sadly, i already had it but it was nice to see that she’s getting comfortable here. <3
lastly, i’m still trying to find a connection with Pekoe, but i’m having trouble. i’m really trying to give her a chance but i haven’t connected with her, and i’m considering finding her a new home. :’( 
i’ll continue to update xx


----------



## Cethosia

I don't remember when I last posted or what I posted, but this happened recently

- Decided to build a new bridge. That would be the 4th one on my island. I doubt I will build more.
- I got Bam's photo today. Second one ever. I hope others will follow soon.
- I got a 5 star rating earlier this week. The next day I found a lily-of-the-valley
- I have slowly been working on my museum/shopping area for a few days now. I think it is turning out pretty nicely
- I have removed a few of the decorations I randomly tossed outside for that rating as I added things to the museum/shopping area


----------



## Aliya

I didn't do much today since I spent a majority of today sleeping on and off (maybe played 30 minutes max outside of the off-island visit) :')

- Did my dailies
- Talked to all of the villagers
- Listened to K.K. on both my character and my sister's 
- Visited another person's island for a bit for a celebration they were having
- Did the stamp rally again
- Did a few trades


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

"Finished" my forced perspective spot I started yesterday... I'll probably add maybe one more item to it but idk what just yet.
Made new wooden path/deck design (will likely fine tune later)
Made glass panel design (needs a lil fine tuning...)
Adding a Greenhouse Area (complete?)
Adding a BBQ area (started)
Completely overhauled my outdoor spa (almost done)
Got a rando move in from someones void... Rodney... I'll use Coco Amiibo tomorrow to insta boot him. Lmao
Used Stitches Amiibo to Force Lionel into boxes... going to give it about a week to then pick between Stitches and Biskit on who to keep and who to let go of.
Added more vertical decorative appeal around my island house.
Started crafting things for my future mystical garden


----------



## Merritt

-Made major progress on the "date spot" I've been terraforming/decorating for whenever my GF visits my island.
-Overhauled my kitchen
-Kicked Victoria off my island
-Upgraded Nook's Cranny!


----------



## bricoleling

Front yards for audie, apollo, and goldie!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Completed numerous nook miles + achievements, redone my pixel sprite for Queenie, bought some clothes at the Able Sisters for cataloguing, and going to Photopia to take photos and dress up my villagers.


----------



## Zane

-I got Pietro’s picture. <3

-I finally tried to actually terraform something (building a shopping area for Nooks/Able sisters) and forced myself to take my time and not give up part way through, and I’m really happy with how it turned out! Not quite done as I need to wait for the buildings to be moved to it + wait for ramps to be built but yeah, I’m proud of it. B)


----------



## SmoochsPLH

laid out plans for my neighborhood and caught a lot of fish and bugs for the boyfriends!


----------



## SleepyMimeko

Today I found a lily of the valley. I was so shocked that I ran all the way down to resident services to talk to Isabelle. Bella is now a 5 star island.  It has been at 4 stars for so long that I didn't think a 5 star rating would be possible. I also continued work on Tiki Bob's Beach bar and played with my little bro. We had a fishing contest which he won. Then he chased me around with a bug net in his hand for what seamed like hours.


----------



## YunaApple

I finally figured out a layout that works for my island.
It took like a week but I see a lot of other people resetting their islands so I don't feel so behind. 
I also got Muffy and Hazel to move in!!!


----------



## alpacalypse

finally moved the last house out of the way and onto the beach, so that i can finally start terraforming all i want \o/ i've got so many ideas and i'm really excited to see how they'll pan out c':


----------



## Rize

Finished converting my second character's house into a cafe c:


----------



## eggbae

I added a garbage/mats dump next to my house, and planted a bunch of flowers. Completed the ironwood kitchenette!


----------



## Framfrais

Started my Sunday by buying turnips and earning some Nook Miles. 
When it started raining, I decided to hang out with Mitzi for a bit. 

It was luckily only a short spell, so I gave my gave villagers some fruit and sneaked some pictures of Ruby chilling on her moon chair. 
Broccoli complicated my outfit and gave me a denim cap, he somehow thought it matched my box-skirt uniform. 

Oh, and Purrl showed me my first snooty reaction: Intense!



Spoiler: Lost in thought Mitzi












Spoiler: Ruby moon <3


----------



## udinafrog

I finally got a photo from a villager, I was so surprised that I got Soleil's photo! She was one of the last villagers to come to my island. But then, I have given her a lot of extra stuff 'cause I found lots of dresses and furniture that suited her color scheme and sotisficated style, and I just got the love reaction from her as well today, so I guess that was to be expected!

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Framfrais said:


> Started my Sunday by buying turnips and earning some Nook Miles.
> When it started raining, I decided to hang out with Mitzi for a bit.
> 
> It was luckily only a short spell, so I gave my gave villagers some fruit and sneaked some pictures of Ruby chilling on her moon chair.
> Broccoli complicated my outfit and gave me a denim cap, he somehow thought it matched my box-skirt uniform.
> 
> Oh, and Purrl showed me my first snooty reaction: Intense!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lost in thought Mitzi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ruby moon <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264861



Ah, I also have Ruby, I like her so much. I'm waiting to get some moon recipes to put in her yard too ^^


----------



## th8827

I continued working on my Mine/Quarry area. I (mostly) finished the Foreman's hut, and started laying the groundwork for the Mine Entrance itself.

I just need some black bordered Simple Panels that I can customize black to finish it. It will go behind the Stone Arch to give the illusion of a cave entrance.

And some accent decorations, like Handcarts, but that will come with time, since I have a 5 item daily order limit...



Spoiler: Foreman's Hut












Spoiler: Mine Entrance


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 

• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 

• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 

• planted fruit trees for my orchard and decorated the area 

• worked on my house interior a bit more 

• did a few trades 

• worked on my garden picnic area that’ll eventually be margie’s yard 

• continued my quest to unlock the gold axe diy


----------



## Squinish

I made a Memory Shine for Tangy who moved away to start a career as a Pop Star.  She will always have a home with me.

I had a chance to get Raymond to move to my island.  Raymond is important as Ankha deserves the best of... um... special friends.  ;P

Well I spend several days trying to get one of a couple villagers to ask to move but every time it was Tangy.  It... it was always Tangy.  *sniff*

So here is the backstory.  Tangy has been in every game with me.  She comes and she goes.  We have fun and enjoy each others company every time but it always happens.  In NH Tangy was the first villager I found on an island.  She was the first to get invited to stay.  It was as if she new I would need her help to make Trinity a paradise.  It was great.  I gave her a Green Cheerleader Uniform cause she was always cheering everyone on.  She loved that uniform and was always seen in it.  So I almost broke down when the day after she left.  I found it in lost and found.  Seems someone found it on the ground.  It must have fall out of a box.  A part of her stayed behind cause she new I needed to be cheered up.

So I made a little place for her to be.  For everyone in the village to come be happy.  To never forget her till she comes back.  If she does.  That's how it works with me and Tangy.  She light up my life and helps me when I need her.  Then off to a new adventure when she knows I am ok.  

Have fun Tangy.  See you when you come back home.


----------



## Miss Misty

Yesterday bc I forgot to post:

Cleaned up flowers
Decorated a bit
Attended K.K. concert (My Place)
Terraformed some
Went to museum spots
Today:

Learned the final smug reaction!
Bought turnips
Went to museum spots
Decorated around the Nooklings shop
Helped Wisp


----------



## John Wick

I'm stuck because I can't theme my island due to all the missing content.

Nook's Cranny is closed for the final upgrade so there's nothing to do.
It's raining. I could catch more coelacanths but I don't need any money.

The villagers are always exercising so I stay away from them, as they only talk about my clothes, so I'm stuck.

Edit. I got Fangs amiibo in the mail a little while ago and called him to the campsite.
Two more times and I'll move him in.

Sadly, Olaf will have to go.


----------



## Fye

learned the second last reaction! I have all villages types but have had my jock for only a week or so and haven't been as active these days so I'm guessing that's who the last one will come from. time to start wrapping some fruits!


----------



## eggbae

Started work on east-most residents area, moved Klaus's house, beach clean-up, dailies.

Once I build out the west side I'll try to re-organize the garbo dump again.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Got some landscaping done around my plaza
Bought some turnips 
Got some new dresses at the tailor shop
Bought an imperial chest at nooks cranny
Found a golden balloon today and acquired the golden slingshot DIY
went to check on Nan who was unpacking
Got some garden lanterns for my plaza area


----------



## monsieurberry

Today I had Whitney show up at the campsite. I’ve been debating if I want Sherb to be my only lazy and this kind of pushed me to make a decision. I reset until Whitney wanted to move out Stitches and I feel pretty excited to have two snooties!

I decorated Whitney’s yard and fixed up my plaza a bit. Still have to do the last third of my island (orchard, campsite, and something else) but I’m being lazy about it. Currently I’m testing out clothes to give my villagers at Harv’s island because I want to personalize my villagers more.


----------



## lei

I organised and hosted a star fragment treasure hunt on my island for 3 friends. It went really well it was super fun to do! Plus I helped gift them more star fragments in the process as I had about 40 or so  keep getting shooting stars and no Celeste so I have only 4 recipes


----------



## Squinish

monsieurberry said:


> Today I had Whitney show up at the campsite. I’ve been debating if I want Sherb to be my only lazy and this kind of pushed me to make a decision. I reset until Whitney wanted to move out Stitches and I feel pretty excited to have two snooties!
> 
> I decorated Whitney’s yard and fixed up my plaza a bit. Still have to do the last third of my island (orchard, campsite, and something else) but I’m being lazy about it. Currently I’m testing out clothes to give my villagers at Harv’s island because I want to personalize my villagers more.


I highly recommend giving Whitney a nice black Kimono.  I gave her a Black Visiting Butterfly Kimono.  I thought I had a better picture but this was the best one I had.  Don't mind me in the background.  ;P


----------



## Acies

Started landscaping the vineyard.




Finally updated my passport photo.
Learned a new reaction from Klaus.
Changed my favorited reactions.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc

• talked to all of my villagers and gave them gifts 

• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 

• relocated henry’s home so that i can start working on my residential area tomorrow

• landscaped my soon-to-be park area 

• decorated my gnome forest a bit 

• tidied up all my spare diys and shoved them into my alt’s house 

• continued my quest for the golden axe diy and began my quest to get a 5 star rating 

• did a few trades


----------



## Aliya

I barely played today because I completely crashed and slept forever after my run lol, but I did manage to get a decent amount of stuff done!

- Did my dailies and completed the fossils part of the museum finally.
- Gave my last two villagers their blue rose wreaths so everyone has one.
- Made my third character finally! This character is very dear to my heart and her house will be the town school/university once it's all finished.
- Will be paying off the third character's first home loan before I sleep tonight (almost done with the 5k miles grind)
- Sold a ton of stuff in my rep's storage so it's now half full as opposed to completely full.
- Bought 3/4 fake art from Redd (not sure if I feel like making another character for the 4th)


----------



## Fendi

I finally completed the left side of my front entrance! I actually dreaded completing it because I had multiple ideas of how I wanted to do it, but I felt like each one was lacking.

I settled with creating a “ruins” area that has statues scattered around. I’m still a bit iffy about it, but I’ll settle with it in the meantime


----------



## eminyan

- Moved all my flowers that were in the way of my terraforming
- Did some cataloging trades 
- Finished the pathway to my big waterfall.garden place!


----------



## lei

Finally got my upstairs upgrade! Time for redecoration. Also moved Egbert’s house in order to redesign some outside areas too - exciting.


----------



## Miss Misty

Acquired Peaches's Photo
Checked the museum spots
Wished on some shooting stars


----------



## th8827

Flick is in town. Commissioned a Rosalia Batesi Beetle model.

Bought a detective's outfit and bottle glasses. Dressed up like a Detective.

Got the final pieces of furniture for my basement movie set. Definitely nothing illegal or immoral going on down there.



Spoiler: Basement










I finished my security room. I am definitely not secretly spying on all of my neighbors.



Spoiler: Security Room


----------



## Clock

From the past few days

Did Wisps request
Did Labels request
Bought turnips
Bought stuff at Ables and Nooks
Did grind of fishing and bugs
Talked to all of my villagers and did requests and gave fruit
Got my 5th photo
Got star fragments
Did some landcaping
Fixed my house a bit
Celebrated a villager birthday
Played as my third character


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island for the past three days, as I finally got around to posting: 


5/23 (it rained today) 
• Rex was making a zen-style stone today; I already have the recipe, but it's a little unsettling that this is the second gravestone I've seen him make... (I hope he just wants to help decorate the cemetery...)
• Requested Bubblegum K.K. from Slider once it was 6pm.
• Added a few things to the west beach, still trying to figure out what to do with all of my extra flowers...

5/24
• Tried to wake up in time to buy some turnips; failed miserably. 
• Someone was at the campsite today: Peewee the Gorilla. 
• Another Sunday, another S-rank. No trophy, but I did get an antique chair. 
• Someone lost a book! After asking around, Plucky pointed me to Patty, who turned out to be the owner. 
• Pekoe sent me on a treasure hunt! She hid it in front of Kevin's house, and it was a guide shirt. 
• Rearranged more flowers, specifically new growth and white roses. 

5/25 (a lot happened today!)
• Ended up getting a headstart, since I couldn't fall asleep when the day switched over. I ended up rearranging a ton of trees and flowers, more than before. 
• Leif was here, but didn't have anything I particularly wanted...
• Finally started work on Marshal's yard! Up until now, he was the only resident without one.
• Actually did some research on flowers, particularly on which flowers complimented each other, and then applied my art knowledge to pick nice colors out as I arranged them. The result was quite satisfying! 
• Finally turned in at around 6:45am for a few winks, didn't wake back up until 4pm...
• Gayle showed me how to make a grass skirt. 
• Harry showed me how to express "Agreement".
• Made a few of today's hot items for bells.
• Completed my usual chores. 
• Plucky asked for a new catchphrase; now she sounds like a Southern Belle, running around saying "Darlin'".
• Popped a balloon and got 30k bells out of it!
• Harry also asked for a new catchphrase; due to his age, I now have him running around saying "son".
• After asking my mother to help me figure out arrangements (since she knows more about flowers than I do) , three 5x5 Flower gardens have been added to the eastern side! They each consist of roses, lilies, and hyacinths. I'm actually rather proud of them. 
• Rearranged even more flowers and trees. The gardening portion is almost complete! 
• Remembered to water my flowers this time. 
• Went on a few NMT trips for resources.


----------



## Rosch

AAAAHHHH!!!!
I didn't realize it until I saw it.



Spoiler: Huzzah!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 

• talked to all my villagers and gave them
gifts

• got zucker’s picture

• continued my quest to get a 5-star rating/golden axe diy 

• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters

• did a lot of decorating around my island 

• did a few trades


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Today I did some routine things like pick up sticks, say hi and chat with my favorite villagers (not _YOU_ snooty, I wasn't talking about you), and dug up a few manila clams to make some fish bait! I made 6, which is way more than I need, so hit me up if you want any! I wanted to gain more bells, so I sold my turnips at a profit of about 1.6 million bells! I should have waited till the price of 604, but what can you do in the stalk market ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. I also worked on a few people's flags today, fished a ton looking to fill my critterpedia (didn't work, all repeats). I can finally pay off my house loan, so I won't be in debt to the capitalist raccoon Tom Nook anymore! A very busy day for me, mostly grinding and whatnot.


----------



## Miss Misty

Learned the final lazy reaction
Cleaned up star fragments (got 2 Gemini frags yesss)
Checked museum spots
Helped Wisp


----------



## Astro0

I got my first villager picture: Bam's!! I was so excited, he was my starter and easily one of my favourite villagers, I love him to bits <3 shortly after that Bluebear gave me her photo, two in one day!!

I also redesigned my whole museum area, and I think it look pretty cool ^^ no pictures yet!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Barely played today. So...not much.

Did the general daily tasks of fossils and whatnot. 
Got the painting I got from Redd out of my mailbox.
Assessed fossils.
Donated painting. 
Checked turnip price (it was bad both times).

That was about it.


I'll probably try to get some 2-3am play in tonight.


----------



## Aliya

I didn't play a lot today since I had to take care of my pets and I went for a hike/run outside.

- Did my dailies
- Started working through my spare DIY list and letting my new third character learn any DIYs I have extras of
- Paid off third character's second loan to Nook
- Talked to the villagers. It was nice to see tutorial-like dialogue from the villagers on my third character since it's not as familiar to me
- Bought everything from the shops
- Ignored Kicks (lol forgot to talk to him all day oops)
- Did a few trades 

I still love AC but I definitely see myself taking a small break from AC/TBT once Xenoblade comes out. I really can't wait to fully emerge myself in that universe like I did with AC when it first came out.


----------



## Blueskyy

Did the daily gifting and talking to residents, created a new wand outfit, ordered some new villager posters, bought the crown at Able Sisters, mailed my cousin a present for his last day of school tomorrow.
Then went to lay in my real life bed and preordered Origami King.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## peachmilke

I got deirdre (one of my favorite villagers!) and got red roses to start breeding for blue roses!! Super excited about it


----------



## udinafrog

Got my second photo from a villager~ It was from Mira, who has been in the island since the beginning 
Also I finally decided to do some serious terraforming and my map looks prettier with the river and lake making flower forms, but still keeping some natural forest corners.


----------



## tanisha23

Well today, I got a second black cosmo. I thought it would take forever, but I might have gotten a little lucky!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## greenvoldemort

managed to do loads of landscaping!! blessed to have so much free time rn!


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers
Helped Gulliver
Did some decorating near my beach
Went to all the museum spots


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Laid the solid foundation for my mystical garden. I need to do finishing touches and customize somethings, but happy with its progress!


----------



## John Wick

Amiibo'd Daisy and started the three day crafting to move her in.

Got a scorpion, finally, on bamboo island, after decimating it. 

Got no hybrids again, after SIX WEEKS of watering the same flowers.


----------



## Nicolette

The other day I moved every single flower onto the beach and put every object I had out back into my storage. I had done something similar with all the rooms in my house and had good results, so I figured it would help with landscaping as well. Several broken shovels and a couple of days later, my beaches are free of flowers and I'm actually proud of how my entire island looks. Before, there were only a few sections I liked.

A couple of spots are still works in progress, but I at least have a clearer vision of what I want them to look like.


----------



## necrofantasia

i've been island hopping and selling the good villagers that I find there, I just want to make people happy ^-^


----------



## chlostick

My island is a mess right now. Trying to come up with some design ideas plus get the hang of the designer app. It’s just not pretty lol


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc

• ended my quest of obtaining the golden watering can diy as i reached 5 stars today!! 

• _finally_ caught the golden trout and mahi-mahi

• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 

• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters

• did not chop wood because i am,,, lazy,,,

• did a few trades


----------



## mintycream

I finally cleaned up my overgrown garden a bit and did a few trades for wishlist items


----------



## Clock

Wished on some shooting stars
Gave villagers gifts
Talked to everyone and did requests
Did wisps request
Bought stuff at Nooks and Ables
Sold some fish to CJ
Did a bit of landscaping
Fixed my house


----------



## Acies

Worked on the vineyard; 1/2 of the second level done.
Cleaned the storage
Gave gifts to villagers
Started a basic layout for Klaus's und Lobo's houses
Collected wood


----------



## misstayleigh

Saved up some miles to move in my seventh villagers by island hopping. Lucked out and on my fourth island found Zell! Coincidentally the plot I put down is next to Julian's, so there will be a whole lot of attitude going on there lol. I plan to move Julian out when/if he asks, so I'm happy to give Zell a go as a new smug! Now up next, I'm hoping to find a good snooty lady...

Also moved a bunch of trees around only to realize I do Not love where I placed them lol so that is a problem for another day


----------



## pamelarose

Moving my museum to the other side of the island which also means moving my entire neighborhood to where the museum was. Moved some houses and cleaned up the pathing today, but still lots to accomplish. Although I love having a motive and the process of decorating so it’s fun ☺


----------



## courtky

I worked on my entrance, just finished incline number two. Not really sure where I'm going with it but slowly getting a cute island. I also made a water fountain out of cliffs. 

I love having bursts of ACNH energy where I wanna terraform all day. It's nice.


----------



## th8827

I got my first Jacob's Ladder spawn.

Paid to relocate Huck's house, so that Caroline can get his prime real-estate soon.

Did Ankha's 2nd Amiibo errand before she can moves in for the 4th time. 1 more to go.

Ordered even more Posters. Starting to run out of wall space in my music room.

Ordered a fake left Wild Painting from someone's Redd.

Bought Sahara's items. Nothing good this week.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## sporkchop

I spent most of the day island hopping. I was trying to find a peppy since it's the only personality type I don't have, but no luck. I came across Naomi after using 50,000+ miles on tickets, and I think she's super cute, so I took her even though she's snooty.


----------



## Miss Misty

Agreed to let Fang move out
Greeted Gigi in the campsite (didn't invite her)
Sold bugs to Flick
Commissioned a mole cricket model
Got Wade's photo!
Held a goodbye party for Fang on Harv's Island
Got Gemini Closet recipe from Celeste
Wished on stars

Wowie, I apparently had quite the busy day even though I didn't play all that much lol


----------



## Pyoopi

I made Stu cry and then earned his photo.











That was a wild ride.


----------



## itsukishup

-TTed to get Rocket to leave so that I can move in Cherry tomorrow
-Finished a garden
-Moved around a TON of flowers


----------



## Islandernewcomer64

I've officially paid off all my loans. I'm debt free!


----------



## mayortiffany

Cookie gave me her photo - the first photo I've gotten!

This is a bit bittersweet because now that I have her photo, I might move her out. I've never really done that in an Animal Crossing game yet but I'd like to be able to meet new villagers... almost wish inactivity moved people out so I wouldn't have to feel guilty about doing it!


----------



## Rosch

I managed to grow a gold rose today.

Also, Ken recently moved out so I checked the recycling bin. He left me his katana.


----------



## toenuki

after tons of tting marshal moved in!


----------



## samticore

yesterday i got my flowers all in order for optimal hybrid growing

today i have decided i am going to redo my island layout again

i cannot be pleased


----------



## mayortiffany

Ava just gave me her photo! Same bittersweet feelings about her... now I can move her out, but do I want to?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Unlocked more new conversations between my villagers! 

It's such a treat to hear something new _and_ learn something about Raymond's or Zucker's past, or that Jitters treats my island stalls as hurdles and part of his daily exercise routine.


----------



## Uffe

I'm just trying to collect a bunch of Bells for now. I'm thinking of replanning the island's design.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 

• finally caught the giant trevally 

• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 

• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 

• continued my quest for the golden axe diy 

• did a few trades


----------



## Framfrais

Did some island clean-up around the entrance area. 
Black cosmos flower!
Moved some flowers around. 
Celebrated Purrl’s birthday, it was nice to see Limberg the cranky old mouse present. I’m happy to know he found someone to bond with <3







Spoiler: Broccolo tax


----------



## loveclove

Got some of my most wanted DYIs! So happy and thankful for this community


----------



## Romaki

I just got a dreamie with my second NMT I just bought, after I spent the day wasting 60 NMT seeing none.


----------



## chewya

i'm finally terraforming my island to be how i want it to look and making an outdoors library in my garden....


----------



## Feferily

I got someone to move and in the process I got somebody's dreamy! T3T What a good day!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Clock

Did some daily tasks, talked to my villagers did requests, etc
Grinded for NM
Caught some bugs and fish
Fixed my island a bit
Fixed my house
Bought stuff at Nook's and Ables
K.K. is here, but I'll request later
Dug up fossils and sold them
Did Nook Shopping
Sold turnips yesterday


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid farewell to Fang
Bought mysterious wallpaper and flooring from Saharah
Cleaned up star fragments
Learned the final Snooty reaction


----------



## Hobowire

sold turnips.


----------



## Aliya

Today IRL was a hot mess so I'm glad I was able to get a lot done in AC lol

- Did my dailies
- Got a ton of recipes from Celeste
- Finished my crescent moon pond project for the botanical garden
- Cataloged some stuff
- Paid off third character's loan
- Sold some stuff at my shop
- Bought some more stuff from Nook Shopping to decorate with
- Got a new nickname from Sherb (tater tot <3)


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Today was a busy day! I...

Crafted a few stacks of fish bait, it took a while to dig them all up!
Caught a bunch of fish because C.J. was here! 
I completed C.J.'s challenge with no hiccups! Go me!
I dug up all my fossils
I watered my breeding flowers so I can get purple and pink hyacinths
Popped maybe 5-6 balloons
Made bangs for someone on this forum, I think they turned out pretty dang good!
Gave my sister more bells so she can pay off her 2 mil bell debt
Moved Maple's house to make room for move villagers
Earned 100,000 bells today on selling fossils, fish, bugs, and a couple items
Didn't visit my friend's island for the first time in a week, which gave me a nice relaxing day to work on paths, qr codes, or anything!
I'm pretty happy with the work I did! I can only hope that tomorrow will be just as productive. It will be the weekend, so who really knows! maybe I'll garden...


----------



## Hobowire

" I feel like I got nothing done...


----------



## Red Cat

I got my first purple pansy and purple windflower today.


----------



## Wolfie

I got KK Slider to perform on my Island lol. I also got rid of a villager I don't want.


----------



## Fang4Ever

i’m at work right now so I haven’t had the chance to play today, but I was super productive yesterday! i got my last dreamie Avery who’s moving in today, i finished breeding all the cosmos hybrids I need, celebrated roscoe’s birthday (not until June but I was time travelling), got a bunch of star fragments and a celeste recipe, and paid off my last loan !


----------



## Lurrdoc

I started terraforming the outline cliffs for my cove! I have no idea what shape it'll take. I don't really have any plans. I'm gonna' keep at it til I like how it comes out. Lots of trial and error. The area I'm working with is very difficult and limited. 

Did a few trades too and crafted some nice items to further furnish certain outdoor areas


----------



## nammie

Didn't do much today. I find I'm playing less and less, terraforming makes me wanna die and my left joycon drifts so badly now I can't move down at all anymore... so I gotta play with a pro controller all the time (and the A key is sticking, like wtf Nintendo I've literally used the pro controller only once before this)

I'm getting sick of my island layout so I'm moving all my villagers to the beach to have a blank canvas. Just moved Frita today, and Flick finally showed up again after 2? 3? Weeks so I was able to get another butterfly model made.


----------



## aericell

I spent hours finishing up my diner today and I'm really happy with it!

Unfortunately it makes my game lag whenever I run past it so I think there might be too much going on over there, might have to consider taking everything down and going for something more simple :<


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Finally got the Nova Lights DIY so I was able to place a few on my waterfall which has small patches of 1x1 land.


----------



## Foxglovelullaby

I mostly worked on getting star fragments. Although I was able to get a friend a villager they wanted so that was cool! I feel I was pretty distracted by social media today which makes me sad because I want to progress my island. Sure it’s 5 stars but there lots of changes I want to make still. I’m not happy with certain areas and need to find inspiration as well.


----------



## aetherene

I created a new project to move my hybrid garden to surround a pond and I accomplished that with the inclines and shrubs to decorate it. Then I moved my campsite to where my garden used to be.

But now I have so much open space that I have to figure out what I want to do with that LOL


----------



## serudesu

I managed to breed black cosmos. @_@


----------



## meggiewes

I decided that since I unlocked the first KK Slider concert yesterday, I'm ready to actually design my town. Which means I'm working on a massive flower removal on my cliffs! I've just been letting them grow wild so I have a ton of them. I still haven't decided if I am actually going to terraform, but I will need the cliff tool to place horizontal stairs where I want them.

I adopted Pietro from my husband's island because I would always visit him whenever I visited. I also went island hopping for Judy! I only did 59 tickets because I realized that it was almost 2 AM and I didn't realize that it was taking me so long. So, I invited Lobo to my town. He was one of my very first cranky villagers from New Leaf, so it is quite fun to have him again. I gave most of the rest of my NMTs to my husband because I'm just going to hold off on my tenth villager until Judy pops up in my campsite. Will it take a long time? Yeah! Do I care? Nah. I normally played NL with just 9ish villagers for a long, long time.


----------



## Framfrais

Today on Arcenmiel, I was feeling productive and decorated my entrance with no terraforming whatsoever. Still took me a long time to be happy with every single element, but it will stay as it is for a long long time. (I don’t look forward to moving the two shops more to the back, but it has to be done... not to soon-ish)

Thanks to some lovely people here, I learned some more bamboo DIY’s! I’m planning on giving the bamboo shelf as a gift to Limberg.

Speaking of Limberg, I saw him and Kidd checking out this Australopith I randomly dumped somewhere <3






Spoiler: As per my usual updates: Brocollo tax. Give him alllll the rainbow stuff!!


----------



## Delphine

Today I moved the graveyard on my island and replaced it with the DIY/pottery area. The graveyard was then placed in the forest area. I finished moving my residents' houses, move around some flowers, talked a lot to Merengue who arrived from the campsite... it was a pretty busy day!


----------



## Splinter

I started finally decorating around my house.


----------



## Noctis

• I made an outdoor laundry. So far I've only seen two users with it and decided to google it for inspiration and what items I should use. Very happy with the outcome but I'm still short of two simple panels until tomorrow
• I also destroyed my outdoor gym. It just didn't look right to me anymore. I feel like the pathing was the problem
• Moved my campsite to the beach instead. After trying to like the location I moved it onto a second time I never fell in love with it. It looks so much better now on the beach.


----------



## rmdezy

Caught my first scorpion. Those little critters strike so much fear in you, I tell you! (I live in Arizona and see them fairly often. The ones in AC are way scarier lol)
Painted the 3 little cactus sitting on my pink Mini fridge and put it up on my bulletin board. (I am by no means a drawer/painter or artist so I'm proud of my humble little designs)
recreated a painting of Arizona as one of my designs. This was an actual painting I did from one of those wine and paint things. 
caught another Oarfish
created my first shirt design and first hat design
designed some sea stars and placed on the beach
had my first meteor shower last night
finally crafted a star wand!


----------



## Rosewater

-Spoke to my villagers
-Dug up fossils and donated to the museum
-Planted more trees and watered the flowers
-Collected and crafted some furniture for my beach area
-Made the area around the campsite a little prettier


----------



## mirukushake

- I finished collecting all regular DIYs. Now I just need Celeste (so many stupid wands I'll never use...) and seasonal recipes when the time comes.

- Finally finished the fossil section of the museum! I was stuck on the last one for two weeks.

- I got rid of enough DIYs they actually fit in my house now. Woooo!

- I've trying to grow purple pansies and blue roses for a month (and closer to 3 months in game with TT-ing). Even with visitors watering they would. not. breed. It was just making me frustrated, so I gave up and bought a few, and now I feel better and can start working on cleaning up the hybrid apocalypse that is my island.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I somehow finally got a purple hyacinth to bloom! I have no idea how to get a specific colour, but I really like these unpleasant surprises where you just experiment things.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Today I...

Replanted some hybrids all over my island because they were getting a bit out of control
Assessed fossils and added to my art exhibit in the museum
Paid of my sister's debt! She can now live her life without a mortgage from Tom Nook
Popped some balloons and got a long-awaited stack of books!
Rearranged some decor on my island to fit my theme better, who knew that stone lion dogs would look so good?
Collected a lot of DIYs that I already have, such as a bonsai shelf. Looks like I need to sell them for some TBT!
Tried to do some pixel art but failed, my dang headaches just keep coming back to haunt me.
Visited a couple of islands and got hit 80,000 nook miles
Got a song (Spring Blossoms) from K.K. 
Chopped some trees to get some wood, crafting a bunch of wardrobes for the item of the day is really tiring


----------



## Aliya

Played a little today, but I still managed to get a lot done! Very busy tomorrow with other stuff so I likely won't be playing for too long.

- Did my dailies
- Talked to all of my villagers on all three of my characters
- Did a ton of trades for my shop and had one of the busiest day's I've ever had. My house is much emptier now, but that won't be for long since I need to make room for Celeste DIYs and turnips
- Visited other islands
- Got a song I already had from K.K. because I forgot I had that one already
- Ordered more stuff for the 'university' I'm creating in my third character's house
- Cataloged some stuff
- A few of the villagers asked to call me tator tot now like Sherb so I'm glad it's catching on!
- A little extra but I talked to Nan a ton today. She's just so sweet and my wild world bestie and I just needed it today <3


----------



## Khaelis

Honestly, I've been pretty inactive lately... only been 'logging' in for an hour tops instead of my usual 5 hours a day. Haven't even made much progress on terraforming. IRL has been really enjoying pegging me down pretty low, but... something that did lift me up a little was the fact I got my first black cosmos and first green mum today, and my blue rose project is coming along extremely well considering I'm only doing the watering myself.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## aetherene

I finally fixed up the open space I have on my island! I turned it into a spa area by the beach and then a rec center/gym across from the campsite.

I also got my amiibo cards in the mail and with a little bit of TTing, I got Phoebe to move in and kick Renee out. And even though I don't have the space for Bunnie, I did get her poster along with Dotty and Mira's, so I ordered those to decorate my house.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 

• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 

• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 

• listened to a k.k. song

• continued my quest for the golden axe diy 

• did a few trades


----------



## Clock

Talked to all of my villagers and did requests
Dug up fossils and sold them
Caught some fish
Did some bell grinding
Shopped at Nooks and Ables
Caught some bugs
Had a birthday on another account
Got some DIYS
Learned some reactions
Did some landscaping
Did some interior fixing


----------



## Madrox6

For quite a while I've wanted to terraform a larger cliff area and move my house somewhere with a larger yard, away from the main villager neighborhood. It seemed pretty daunting, so I kept putting it off. Today I finally expanded the cliff, moved some flowers out of the way, and built a staircase! Tomorrow after the staircase is finished I can reassess and maybe have my house moved by Monday. We'll see. Right now I'm sort of teetering between "I like where this is going" and "I've made a terrible mistake and everything must go" haha


----------



## eggbae

Made some custom pathing for hidden cafe area, did some beach combing and junk removal.


----------



## Faux

Today, I got a painting to donate to the museum, I have finally moved the very last building to where I want it to be, and got my last dreamie to agree to move in.


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers
Went island hopping, didn't find anyone. RNG be kind
Attended K.K. Concert (K.K. Dirge)


----------



## aericell

Celebrated Hamlet's birthday and gave the lil guy a present <3
Finally got all my rocks in one place, hit them all for the materials
Redid some of my villagers' yards
Finally dug up all the fossils I've been too lazy to dig up for the past x days
Worked on my bamboo area (which is now 95% complete)
Terraformed even more (after telling myself I was done)
Set up a bridge to be demolished
Organized flowers that had grown out of place
Gave some flowers away that were taking up space on my beach
Harvested fruits and chopped wood
Reorganized my playground area
Added a small carnival area


----------



## sunchild

finally started decorating the beach. granted it's only a pretty small area, but i really was having a lot of trouble getting my creativity flowing when it came to design ideas compared to the rest of my island. now that i've started, it seems like everything is coming pretty naturally though!


----------



## Hay

Today I hit five stars! I got help from many TBTers (love y’all) and grinded today with items c: I’ve been looking forward to this!


----------



## marshallows

not exactly today but a weekend round up i suppose!

got dom for 50 nmt! was super lucky while tt'ing to get someone to move out too bc the first villager who asked me was the one i wanted to boot lol.
picked up my favorite painting in the game (the sinking painting!) and i will be keeping it for myself  
finished collecting the pine cone + acorn diys (minus the maple leaf ones) before i head back to current time for wedding szn.


----------



## John Wick

I caught three coelacanths to give to CJ for a model.

I sold the last three, after seeing pics of how small the model is, but decided to get it anyway.
Now I'm just waiting for CJ to visit again.


----------



## Bohemia

I picked every bit of fruit and sold it.  Made some Hot Items and sold to the two bears but it wasn'tworth the Bells so won't be doing that again.  Said hello to a new villager (I forget his name but he's a bear).  Got stung (several times a day each day).  It's been raining  on my island constantly and the flowers have gone insane so tidiedthem up.


----------



## Emmsey

Yesterday I went on my my first NMT Island Hop for one of my dreamies. 30 hops later Pietro moved in to my island today with his beautiful house!


----------



## Sophie23

I did some more landscaping and I made a heart pond today


----------



## Framfrais

Mac gave me his photo today <3 I feel kinda bad as I have not been giving him much attention for a while, yet he always gave me presents and always happy to talk to me. So last week, I decided to put some more effort in my gifting rounds and behold: my second photo!

Seems I won’t be getting Shari’s picture, she asked to move today. I’m fine with that, I associate her with a friend (her name), so I never liked having her on my island anyway. 

I completed the Stegosauros in the museum today as well!

Two colourful wheels (items) dropped from the sky today, if anyone wants to trade with a different colour, I’ll be happy to!

Happy snap of today: look at my little kids running around!




I’ve also decided that I should really really make an inventory of my items, etc, so I’ll be spending the rest of my evening filling up my database. 



Spoiler: Broccolo tax. It’s his superhero name okay, don’t tell anyone else...


----------



## Le Ham

I re-downloaded Pocket Camp after three years of not having touched it just to get the exclusive items for NH (really wanted that lamppost thing with the banners...)

I now remember why I stopped playing it... Wifi at my parents' house is so crappy the game restarts every five minutes!   

Think it also made my old phone overheat like crazy and drain its battery charge. Nostalgic feeling to it, also so much great furniture, but not worth picking up again for the amount of resources it demands... but I got my stuff lol


----------



## Shyria

I found my last fossil! 
I digged 7 up today in my town and island hopping, so I was hoping I would get the missing one, but no luck there. Then I found two more hidden in my town, brought them to Blathers and what do I know, he found something that wasn't part of our collection yet! Yay! 

I also finally decided to try and get my 6 rocks in one spot (I never get the courage to go hit them all, especially since half of them are surrounded by flowers so I'd have to dig them up) so I spent quite some time covering my island in mannequins... Let's hope it works in less than 2 weeks!

I found Tank island hopping, and invited him! Also restocked on wood and other ressources while island hopping, which was great.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Today in Sunset Bay ☀  I...

Popped a balloon and got a flower crown! (It was cosmos, I think? I'm not sure lol)
Donated a few fossils
Tried out a couple of flag designs but didn't like how they turned out, so I scrapped them. Hopefully I will be more successful tomorrow!
Weeded my island
Picked up the sticks that were just littering the paths (I feel like there are WAY to many sticks that drop... maybe that should go in the rant thread!)
Decorated more of my house with turnips
Sent a letter to my sister with a present inside, I hope she likes it!
Tried to get a log bench/wild log bench for my other sister. I can't remember which one it was, I'll find out tomorrow.
Searched my island for Daisy Mae, it took like 15 minutes and I got super frustrated


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I fell behind on posting due to Splatoon, but I finally got around to it! 
Here's what happened on Shione Island for the last five days of May! 

5/27
• Maddie apparently had too much coffee this morning, she was alarmingly hyper (more than usual) 
• Kitty showed me how to make money flooring. 
• Sahara was here!
• I caught Marshal and Rex singing in the plaza. They looked like they were having fun! 

5/28
• Flick was here! Though, I lamented the fact that I didn't have any scorpions saved up... I brought him my agrias butterflies to make a collectible. 
• Kevin showed me how to express "Distress".
• Someone lost a book! After asking around, Maddie pointed me to Patty (geez, this is like the fourth time she's lost a book by now...)
• Gayle asked for a new catchphrase; now she's saying "sweetheart" everywhere she goes. 

5/29
• This marks the third time Marshal has considered moving away. I'm not ready for him to go, so he'll be sticking around a while longer. 
• Patty was singing for Harry in the Plaza, it was cute. 
• Had to dig into my savings to purchase the grand piano. 
• Saw the royal crown at Able's, but couldn't bring myself to purchase it. That's a LOT of bells...

5/30
• Rearranged more flowers 
• Kevin was sick today! 

5/31
• Patty showed me how to make a wooden stool. 
• Cleaned up my storage a bit. 
• Completed my usual chores and the daily NM+ offers. 
• Caught Gayle playing the thumb piano on the bench outside her yard. It was adorable XD


----------



## Miss Misty

Plot was sold to Hazel (hurk)
Bought turnips
Helped Wisp
Checked the final museum spots


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## aericell

Hit rocks & chopped trees for materials
Decorated some of my villagers' yards a little more
Planted more bushes & a few bamboo
Dug up fossils and sold them
Cleaned out some of my inventory
Added a few more things to my diner
Planned a bridge and paid it off


----------



## Aleigh

Vlad appeared in my campsite today and I was so happy, and I managed to get him to kick out Tucker! The first two tries he tried to kick out Pierce, and that was the biggest no-no, but he finally asked if Tucker wanted to move and I couldn't be happier <3


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Hopped into my game at half past 9 in the morning and cast my fishing line at the first fish shadow I saw by the sea. Then I noticed there was a fin sticking out of the water.  I started to reel it in and my controller was vibrating so much, I thought my elderly fingers were going to be numb from trying to hold on. Yanked my rod up. Something huge flew out of the water. What the f---? 

It was a whale shark.   

I'm so glad it's a whole new season now with lots of new fish and bugs to look forward to catching!


----------



## Nicole.

Nothing much. Recently, I haven't been bothered in playing it because I'm slowly getting fed up with my island. There's a few parts I like about it, but there's so many things that I want to shift around a bit, but I don't know how I would go about it and I also really can't be bothered at the moment. Somethings putting me off from doing it but I don't know what. 

I have considered tearing down a large area of the map, but I feel like its gonna consume so much time. I did this with my airport area where I completely stripped it to bare land and just reconstructed a whole new arrangement and turned out loving it, and this is encouraging me to do the same with the rest of my island.


----------



## Clock

Sold a bunch of closet junk to make way for the summer items
Got alot of new fish and a bug
Bought stuff at Nooks Cranny and Able sisters
Did the wedding event with Reese and Cyrus
Dug up fossils and sold them
Talked to all of my villagers and did requests
Made lots of bait today for fishing


----------



## Framfrais

First day of the new season was a success! Many sharks were caught, but many clams were dug up in the process as well. 
Purrl taught me another Snooty reaction and Kidd gave me his picture <3
Bought the informative tablet from Redd and a monstera variant I did not have yet. 

Me and my bestie Ruby had matching summer outfits. I hope she matches it with the hairpin I sent today via mail. 





I cleaned out a lot of junk furniture as well as seashells that were taking up too much space. 
Recorded all my clothing and DIY’s in the database. All that is left are my floorings and walls. 



Spoiler: Broccolo tax.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Hazel to the island
Bought mysterious wallpaper and flooring from Saharah
Cleaned up flowers
Unlocked the final Normal reaction
Took anniversary photos for Reese and Cyrus today & was awarded 11 heart crystals


----------



## Aliya

Didn't play a lot today since I had a dentist appointment and ran out for errands.

- Did my dailies
- Saw Celeste and received a ton of DIYs from her *currently doing this now before bed
- Talked to all of my villagers
- Sold some stuff in my shop
- Bought some new stuff for my third character's house
- Ordered some of the new seasonal items from Nook Shopping
- Caught a ton of the new bugs and fish available for June
- Cataloged some stuff
- Attended graduation hosted by the lovely @Melissanoelle


----------



## Melissanoelle

Aliya said:


> Didn't play a lot today since I had a dentist appointment and ran out for errands.
> 
> - Did my dailies
> - Saw Celeste and received a ton of DIYs from her *currently doing this now before bed
> - Talked to all of my villagers
> - Sold some stuff in my shop
> - Bought some new stuff for my third character's house
> - Ordered some of the new seasonal items from Nook Shopping
> - Caught a ton of the new bugs and fish available for June
> - Attended graduation hosted by the lovely @Melissanoelle


Omg why are you so sweet ??   thank you for making the event worth the time and energy !


----------



## Arckaniel

Yesterday tried terraforming my island again, pretty tough work and I'm not satisfied with what I'm doing with my island atm lol may reset everything I did and move things around and try something else for my layout... 
Also got Pashmina's photo yesterday which is cool! 
Today I got Bam's photo 
Pretty neat that the first 2 starting villagers I had gave them to me first, now I'll be happy to let them go once they want to move


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I did the wedding event (Cyrus and Reese are so cute!!!), caught two new bugs and two new fish which got donated, and got two new diys!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 

• did the wedding day event - it was so cute!! will definitely be doing it everyday owo

• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts

• caught some of the new bugs and fish,, finally got to catch some sharks

• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 

• did a few trades


----------



## Ichiban

changed raymond and lollys outfits, hope to god they wear them and don't display them


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

6/1
• Harvey called asking for help taking pictures... I decided I'd swing by once my chores were done. 
• Kicks was here today! 
• Caught a drone Beetle! 
• My first ever black rose has grown in today! 
• Kitty showed me how to make a pretty tulip wreath. 
• Stockpiled flower seeds to eventually restart my hybrid gardens. 
• Spent a lot of bells at Able's due to new stock...
• Oh my goooood, Reese and Cyrus are on Harv's island!!! Looks like I'll be putting together a set for them! 
• The photos turned out great! I'll probably be back tomorrow to help again 
• Wilbur informed me of their new transportation service, which may come in handy later!


----------



## Alicia

Caught all the sharks and the mahi-mahi! 
Glad I don't need to fish for a mahi-mahi again, unless I want the model that is.


----------



## maple22

-Tried catching most of the new fish and bugs. Unfortunately, it just had to rain today, so I haven’t had much luck with insects
-Let Leonardo move out. He was one of my original villagers, so I have a soft spot for him. But that boring house had to go.


----------



## HappyTails

Caught a Drone beetle, Gar, Great White, Suckerfish and Ribbon Eel and started terraforming my island a little.


----------



## Acies

Almost finished the vineyard.
Landscaped the spot in front of the necropolis.
Placed a thermopolium next to the public baths.
Caught some common new insects.
Paid off the house loan.
Caught enough fireflies for a model.
Bought the Mysterious painting from Redd.


----------



## aericell

Caught some of the new fish and bugs and donated them to the museum
Completed day 1 of the wedding event
Hit rocks
Held a ceremony for the newest bridge
Planned a new incline and paid it off
Bought everything from Able's for my catalog
Bought stuff from Saharah on my island and a friend's island
Gave some presents to my villagers


----------



## rosabelle

Finally got KK slider to play on my island lol
UNLOCKED TERRAFORMING YAAAS
Decorated the beach ofc I'm still missing some items but laid down a few paths and stalls
Hunting shells so I can craft another shell arc
oh got a DIY for shell wand so I crafted that one immediately


----------



## gominam9

I paid off the loan for the pont in front of my house and keep working hard at terraforming…


----------



## Sophie23

I took part in the wedding event  I’m really enjoying it<3 and I got a lot of bells from someone kind~


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Simon in the campsite
Sold fish to CJ
Commissioned a Char model
Took reception photos for Reese and Cyrus


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

- did day 2 of the wedding season 
- caught some new bugs/fish 
- did some minimal landscaping and hoping to do more tomorrow


----------



## Bethboj

Finally got the right villager ping me to move out, it’s been so many days of TT for me, many wrong villagers asking to leave! Now tomorrow I can finally go back to regular time and start the wedding event  seen so many adorable pictures from it. 
I also figured out some more items to put it Bobs garden area ^^ he now has a paddling pool.


----------



## Cutesy

-fenced off a little enclosure for all my snapping turtles
-cleared out some overgrown flowers
-made some progress decorating the area around Hazel's house


----------



## Clock

Bought stuff at Nooks Cranny and Able sisters
Did the wedding event with Reese and Cyrus
Dug up fossils and sold them
Talked to all of my villagers and did requests
Made bait today for fishing


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 

• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 

• said farewell to colton who’s moving today 

• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 

• did day 2 of the wedding event ^_^

• caught 2 new fishies and the last june bug i needed :>


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## courtky

Managed to clean out a lot of storage to make room for summer clothes. Still have a long way to go.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

6/2
• Caught a betta! 
• Found Kitty singing for Rex and Harry in the plaza. It was cute 
• Visited Plucky, and found her finally wearing the sweater Kevin gave her last month, after they'd had an argument and he apologized. I was wondering if she ever would. 
• Plucky then showed me how to make an Apple Wall. 
• Gayle was eating a fudgesicle outside her house (man, I wish my real freezer actually worked...).
• Redd was here! But I was low on funds at first, so I had to come back after I'd finished my chores. (Bought a Moving Painting; I'm hoping it was the real deal. )
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again, but apparently didn't do as good of a job as I did yesterday, as I was given 7 crystals instead of 10.
• Marshal taught me how to "Smirk".
• Caught a suckerfish, a firefly, and a mosquito! 
• Celeste was visiting (no meteor shower, sadly), and she gave me the Gemini Closet recipe. 
• Proceeded to go on multiple NM trips for both resources and an attempt to catch new fish (was unsuccessful in trying to reach Fins Island)
• Caught a ribbon eel, a piranha, an arapaima, an arowana, a tilapia, a saw shark, a whale shark, a rainbow stag, and a goliath beetle! 
• Found Marshal sitting at the bonfire on the beach near Plucky's house; I guess he got cold on his walk.


----------



## mayortiffany

Stitches moved in today! I invited him from the campsite yesterday. He will be my 10th villager!

Henry gave me his photo. That marks the 3rd villager photo I've received. Unsure if I want to move him out when he inevitably asks though. I like him a lot, but at the same time, I wouldn't mind meeting new villagers... guess we'll have to see.

Flick was on my island, so I was able to sell lots of bugs. Commissioned a firefly model as well as I heard it glows in the dark! Also donated a few new fish to Blathers.

Did a bit of island decoration and path laying (or rather, getting rid of some paths). I think I prefer having the houses on grass instead of on brick like I had them previously. I'd like to get a 5 star rating naturally, so that will mean adding some more areas to the island.


----------



## Aleigh

I sold my first thing on nookazon and they offered me the last fossil I need for my museum! That means, tonight, my fossil section is complete!!


----------



## aericell

Did day 2 of the wedding event
Hit rocks, chopped wood
Bought everything from Able’s I didn’t have catalogued
Did a lot of fishing and finally caught the barreleye and mahi-mahi
Talked to all my villagers and gave them all gifts
Cleaned out my storage more & organized stuff in my house


----------



## Miss Misty

Took ceremony photos for Reese and Cyrus
Bit of a boring day in the grand scheme of things. Leif wasn't selling anything I wanted or needed and I ended up catching a ton of duplicate bugs and fish. Oh well, they can't all be big days.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• got the last summer diy i needed :> 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• did some island hopping and found beau
• harassed saharah for some rugs


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today!

6/3
• Plucky wanted to give me the nickname "chief". I guess since I shot down her last one (gigavolt, of all things), I should maybe humor her this time. 
• C.J. was here! Today's a fishing day! 
• The seaports challenge was a freestyle one; just had to catch five fish. 
• Turned over the moving painting to Blathers (YEEESSSSS, it was real! )
• After I finished the challenge, I brought C.J. the ribbon eels I'd caught yesterday to make a collectible. 
• I apparently thrilled Reese today, which was nice  ... I'm just hoping that I'll eventually be allowed to work with colors OTHER than pink and white...
• Caught a gar and a saddled bichir!


----------



## aericell

Celebrated Filbert's birthday
Did Day 3 of the wedding event
Dug up fossils
Changed some fencing
Started rearranging parts of my island... again
Bought all the clothes from Able's
Catalogued some sets
Learned 2 more seasonal DIYs from balloons


----------



## Clock

Bought stuff at Nooks Cranny and Able sisters
Did the wedding event with Reese and Cyrus
Dug up fossils and sold them
Talked to all of my villagers and did requests
Made bait today for fishing
Got some new diys


----------



## Darcy94x

After using 45 NMT I found AUDIE


----------



## Ararera

I did everything on my island today and then realized I forgot to do the anniversary photos for Cyrus an' Reese today.


----------



## bricoleling

Orchard and reading room above cafe!


----------



## marshallows

got in two new paintings today! scenic (a copy for my home) and the twinkling painting! debating hard if i should keep or donate the latter to blathers lol. doesn't help that each time redd has visited, he keeps bringing stock i already have. rng why..


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• welcomes beau to the island 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• harassed kicks for some shoes uwu
• got dobie’s picture 
• took some more photos for reese & cyrus c:


----------



## soomi

Finished my museum entrance
Found Henry a good home  Gonna miss him.
Got Octavian's photo! Wooo!
Took cute pictures with Hamlet


----------



## Pendragon1980

Did my dailies 

Helped our local drunkard gullie

Caught the new emperor butterfly and Arapaima

Made 5 star!!!

Complete my hybrid completion (except gold roses which I plan on doing myself)

Busy day!


----------



## Miss Misty

Learned the final Peppy reaction
Took more reception photos with Reese and Cyrus
Got a DIY from Celeste


----------



## Rosie977

I didn't do much today, but reached 4 stars a few days ago! Today, all I really did was get another cake for my bakery.


----------



## Blueskyy

-Thought I finished all my fossils but actually did so today. Blathers told me.
-Got my wedding item from Reese and bought some more from Cyrus.
- Celebrated Reneigh’s bday by giving her a gift at her party and writing her a letter. I love her very much.
-I finally got the Gemini closet DIY and constructed it and the cancer table thing. Then wished on more stars.
-Added another small waterfall somewhere.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

- checked nook's and able's 
- dug up fossils 
- rearranged hybrids bc it rained yesterday 
- worked on a lil bit of terraforming 
- caught my 3rd great white (now I need one more so I can make the model)


----------



## Uffe

Fed the villagers, moved a house, and went to Harv's Island. I'm not going to be doing much else for a while until I get all these houses moves so I can redecorate the island. I like how it looks, but I know it could look a lot better.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

6/4
• Sahara was here! 
• Gathered up and sold a TON of fruit.
• Cleaned out my storage a bit.
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again; every new piece they give me to work with keeps making the pics better and better.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Finished making wishlists of everything I needed.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## aericell

Dug up fossils and got them assessed
Finished getting my rocks in the right place... again
Got the last reaction
Picked weeds
Got rid of a significant amount of flowers
Planted new bushes
Did day 4 of the wedding event
Collected all the star fragments on my beaches
More rearranging/decorating
Bought everything from Able's
Watered flowers


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I need to post in this thread more.


I dug up all my fossils and got them assessed (I'm at the point where Blathers keeps saying we have all of these fossils everyday which is a sign I'm close to having all of them).
Said hello to my new villager Marina (thank you Opal <3)!
Donated a statue to the museum (Redd finally returned ).
Did some nook miles points task.
Talked to my villagers (except Frobert, I couldn't find him).
Got stung by wasp.
Got my daily tree items.
Point some bells in savings.
Watered my flowers.
Gave Rolf a bed I got from a balloon (poor baby still has a sleeping bag).


	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

@LOEY 

I keep forgetting the wedding event dang it! Thank you for the reminder I need to go do that really quick.


----------



## aria2232

Got my purple windflower finally! Now I just need to get the blue rose and I can say goodbye to the big patch of flowers I have lying around for hybrids. 

Got Lucky as my newest villager! He's so cute, but now I have 2 lazy on my island but they do feel kinda different in terms of the things they say.


----------



## Arjh

Yesterday I finally managed to find Celeste for the second time since the game launched & got the gemini closet recipe. 

I also actually got DIY recipes from balloons yesterday as well, the star wand and tropical vista wallpaper. 

Today on the other hand I managed to get a duplicate recipe from bottle & have accomplished braking 3 shovels digging up unwanted flowers.


----------



## visibleghost

* did more of the wedding event
* bought clothes
* learned a recipe from frita
* watered flowers
* sold a bunch of normal flowers because i have an overflow of flowers on my island
* gave fruit to villagers


----------



## Soika

Did some terraforming near my airport entrance area! It's starting to come along really nicely!


----------



## Sophie23

I moved a couple of houses and built and bridge. Once my island is visitor ready I think I might do a giveaway because I think it’s a nice gesture~


----------



## Pendragon1980

-Did my dailies

-Today was fruit harvest today on Avalon 

-Completely redid my main area with the ironwood set and  one of the side rooms as a den/hobby room

-Started a bridge entrance near my house

-Caught the arowana , char and gar

-Made a ton of generous trade thanks to this wonderful site

-had my biggest hosting so far thanks to Celeste


----------



## meggiewes

I finished terraforming my cliffs to a different standard shape. I also got the sphinx yesterday, so that means I get to modify my new cliffside to make way for a desert area. I have three villagers I want to move in for the desert oasis. Ankha, Lucky, and Diva.


----------



## Uffe

Well, I caught four great white sharks, an arapaima, a whale shark, and a Goliath beetle.


----------



## Hobowire

I buried 2 million bells on my beach so I don't have to wait for the load screens at residential service.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought a Twinkling Painting from Redd
Took ceremony photos for Reese and Cyrus


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

6/5
• Plucky was considering moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• Leif was here today! I ended up spending a lot of bells...
• Accidentally got stung, but Kitty gave me medicine! 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again, ended up with a pipe organ.


----------



## courtky

I finally got another bridge built so now my villagers aren't awkwardly huddled around one area of the plaza. I hope they follow the bridge anyway.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

6.5.20

I got an okay amount done.
Caught a new fish.
Dug up fossils and laid down transparent tiles to help me not spend 30min looking for fossils.
Bought a white piano from my sisters town and played with her a bit.

Leif was here I bought a bit but got sick of the 10 lines I have to do to buy 5bushes real quick

I didnt really feel like talking to my villagers today so I mainly talked to who I ran into.

Helped the alpacas but I'm grinding it now because I want furniture.


----------



## aericell

Helped Reese & Cyrus on their wedding photoshoot
Dug up fossils, assessed, and sold them
Collected fruit and chopped trees for wood
Planted bamboo shoots and chopped the grown ones for materials
Hit rocks for materials
Put all my extra flowers in one place on one of my beaches
Decorated part of one beach
Transferred extra items from my main character to my second
Paid off my loan and expanded the house on my second character
Talked to my villagers and gifted them fruits
Bought from Able's
Went to cataloging events


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I was just casually fishing, passing the time and waiting for the moving-out thought bubble to jump to someone else other than Raymond, when I caught a mahi-mahi. My first mahi-mahi! Ran to Blathers with a crazy grin on my face.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved some for my villagers.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Framfrais

A lot happened on Arcenmiel recently, some highlights:
- Shari moved out
- Came across Ursala on islands hops, thought she was cute
- I was right! I think she is perfect as a big sister. Literally taller than me and I just want to hug her tightly every time I see her. Thinking she might be a keeper.
- Speaking of which, I have warmed up to having Limberg the cranky mouse around. He might end up being permanent resident.
- The cutest mouse in the universe gave me his picture, I love you, Broccolo!
- I crafted the moon and placed it behind Ruby’s house.
- Did some terraforming and got rid of a river portion.



Spoiler: New group picture











Spoiler: Welcoming party











Spoiler: Broccolo tax featuring Ruby


----------



## maple22

-Tried earning lots of nook miles because I’m broke
-Decorated my future museum entrance
-Moved Nook’s Cranny to a bad, temporary spot
-Got a camper after only 7 days... it was CASHMERE


----------



## Pendragon1980

-did my dailies

-finished my bridge entrance to my house  

-made a huge dent in my wishlist (by over 30 items and several DIYs)


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 

• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 

• took some more photos for reese & cyrus 

• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 

• got a new song from mister k.k.

• did a few trades


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I tore my island down (had only 20% or so decorated, but still), and resolved to finally begin working on my theme. Am now working on the geometric garden where all the flower colours will be stored.. all part of my island entrance.


----------



## Hobowire

made some models from flick to help out a friend @jihux


----------



## AlyssaAC

Re-terraformed everything out again so I can start fresh one last time. I think I got everything planned out for my town, so today I started moving my villagers homes to the one corner of my island. Did my daily chores of the things I could do today. Also listened to K.K. Slider today and got my first music piece.


----------



## Aliya

Mostly have been playing Xenoblade so this is a combination of the past few days:

- Did my dailies
- Caught pretty much all of the new fish and bugs for June except for the Arowana, Gar, and Goliath Beetle (looking for these 3 now)
- Sold a ton of stuff in my shop and did trades
- Listened to K.K's concert on all 3 of my characters
- Did the wedding event a few times (I keep forgetting)
- Cataloged a lot of stuff
- Bought some art from other people since Redd didn't come this week


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I've moved stitiches, Flora, and Zuckers houses and given them each their own front yard, along with Cherry. planning on moving Diana's house, and maybe scoots?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

6/6
• Rex showed me how to make a cardboard bed.
• Hundred for clams to kill some time until 6pm.
• Caught a Great White! 
• Sent some letters with gifts attached to my residents. 
• Went to help Reese and Cyrus; this time was awesome, because my residents got to help out, too! It turned out amazing! 
• Because of the photo work, I can now order posters of my residents! 
• Slider was here; I had him play Spring Blossoms.


----------



## Pyoopi

I got Peewee's photo today and his message is terrifying. I still love him but please no thank you.


----------



## marshallows

put down new paths. i swear i unironically do this like every two weeks bc i am never satisfied 
saw marshal hanging out in front of raymond's yard and had a cute photoshoot with him. looks like we're talking poopoo about raymond it's pretty funny to review the photos afterwards.


----------



## Marty Birdman

Got a late start (7PM), and Raymond turned up at my campsite. Spent the next several hours hurriedly island hopping to fill my open 10th spot, so that I could try to recruit 2 villagers in one day. Came away with Annalise and Raymond as new islanders. Wasn't planning on recruiting either of them prior to today, but now I'm totally stoked to have both.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Yesterday aka 6.6.20
Got muffys photo omg I started thinking photos were a myth!
Tore down some of a empty space to expand my graveyard lol.
Upgrade alt character home.
Gave Erik a wedding candle by mistake whoops.
Played w my sister.


----------



## Pendragon1980

-did my dailies

-got S rating on my house for the first time

-got the nook shopping app for making 100 orders

-found my first lily of the valley

-helped wisp...again

-and finally persuaded my sister alphapack to join the forums


----------



## Aliya

Glad I was able to get a lot done today considering my schedule irl was extremely messy.

- Did my dailies
- Sold a ton of turnips 
- Talked to my villagers a lot 
- Sold some stuff in my shop and did some trades
- Did the wedding event on my main character and one of my alts since I'm a little behind on unlocking stuff
- Ordered some more new stuff to display around town now that my catalog has some of the stuff I've been wanting to purchase
- Cataloged some stuff
- Bred some new hybrids

And not specifically in the game itself but I bought some AC themed art today from @snubby25 and I absolutely love it! SO happy to have art of my faves


----------



## Miss Misty

Forgot to post yesterday:

Hosted a reception-style party with Reese and Cyrus
Attended K.K. Concert (K.K. Salsa)
Today:

Got the wedding fence & wedding wand DIYs
Took a garden wedding photo for Reese and Cyrus
Got Huck's photo


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• got the wedding fence diy 
• cleared out my storage a bit
• caught the giant snakehead
• did a few trades


----------



## that-writergirl

Today on Primrose:

Did my dailies (including Reese and Cyrus, which I keep forgetting!)
Turnips!! Got some for myself and helped my family get some too
Finally assessed a ton of fossils, and got my last one!!
Helped craft some furniture for my mother’s island (which is way prettier than mine
Made a ton of fish bait to trade
Got a few sharks
Did some trades with lovely folks
All in all, a pretty good day!


----------



## Uffe

Not much. Moved the museum near the beach for the time being, managed to catch two scorpions in a row, then a third one not long after. Saving those for Flick. Tomorrow, depending on how things go, I'm hoping to be able to start terraforming stuff again and making things look better.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

6/7
• The HHA is being a smart*** and is giving me "advice" for my house despite my ranking. I'm not amused. 
• Plucky showed me how to make an iron worktable. 
• Completed my usual chores and errands. 
• Ended up getting a wedding DIY recipe from Harv! 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again; I finally got to work with a new theme! A garden theme will be much easier for me to pull off! 
• Got a recipe for a wedding wand from Cyrus!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Hoshi

- Did my daily rounds of tree shaking, fossil collecting, weeding, watering, shopping.
- Did the daily photoshoots and ordered items from Cyrus with the crystals I saved up.
- Cleaned out the strorage.
- Got new diys so I placed some nova lamps out as deco.
- Gave shark to C.J. to get models.
- Had a bunch of stars fall all of a sudden so made lots of wishes.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did the daily chores and talked to all my villagers today. Gave all ten of my villagers clothing that they like, both style and color so that I can raise their friendship with them more. Moved some flowers from the beach back onto the main part of my island so that they can regrow back. Picked up the daily DIY from the beach and the daily DIYs from my villagers. Placed Marcel's house right next to Tammy's, as I'm still trying to move my villagers to the one corner of my island. Planned a little more of my island layout so I know where to place the cliffs when the time comes.


----------



## Pendragon1980

-did my dailies (rocks, fossils, tree drops, message bottle etc)
- I decided for no particular good reason to swap where my rose and my diner set is,  And extend my boardwalk/diner/arcade
-Add a bridge to the entrance of my island and tried to make it look pretty
-It was fruit harvest day on Avalon
-had another hefty dent in my wishlist (Only 4 things left!)


----------



## Kailah

I was able to move one rock where I needed to spawn today, picked up my daily DIY, managed to cover another whole room with DIYs (need to go through them lol), terraformed a little bit of areas that I didn't like, removed flowers that didn't fit my theme. Looked through my inventory and tried to decide to let go of things but couldnt LOL


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• did some fishing today and got some nice fishies for whenever cj decides to show up
• donated a new painting to the museum
• did a few trades


----------



## -Beano-

I got 2 dreamies! Merengue and marina! And i almost filled in every lake/waterfall


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today; though, honestly, it wasn't much. 

6/8
• Completed my daily chores, as usual. 
• Kicks was here today!
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again, this time with a chic theme! 
• Scrounged up some bells to buy an expensive item in the store...


----------



## Ciary

9th of June on Isla Shion ... (No it's not the same island as Marzipan)
- Cheri got a new synthesizer on her garden stage!
- All the June bugs are caught and donated
- Pashmina now has a tricycle and a sign outside
- Finally figured out a pond area idea! still WIP but getting somewhere
- Bought some rugs, walls and flooring from Saharah
- also did daily chores. this includes helping Reese and Cyrus


----------



## Clock

Got Celeste diy
Bought from Saharah
Got model for cj
Bought stuff at Nooks and Ables
Went fishing and bug catching
Talked to all of my villager and did requests
Fixed the town a bit
Did wedding event
Fixed my house a bit
Used my second account and did some fixing
Dug fossils and sold them
Did wisps requests
Attended K.K. Concert and requested K.K. love song (one of my favorites)
This is what I’ve done lately, it’s not everything I did in one day, but 2 weeks or something.


----------



## LuchaSloth

First fish I caught this morning was the Giant Snakehead, which was the last season catch I needed.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Arckaniel

I terraformed a little today, that's about it lol, I'm realky becoming slow on doing stuff now as I'm getting busier by the day, but I'm happy I can still pick up my game and play when I have the chance


----------



## Miss Misty

Oops once again forgot to make a post:

Took chic wedding photos for Reese and Cyrus
Decorated around the island a bit

Today:

Got my first purple pansy!
Commissioned a scorpion model
Sold the rest of my scorpion hoard to Flick
Took cute wedding photos for Reese and Cyrus
Did some terraforming


----------



## angelcore

finally satisfied with my entrance and the front of my plaza (managed to trade for a beautiful statue so it’s complete as of now)!
organized my storage + sold all the items taking up space
pulled all my weeds
finished stitches’ yard (had some trouble on terraforming around it but i love how it turned out) <3
moved all of my hybrids to the beach (+ color ordinated all of them for the sake of my sanity)
talked to all of my villagers
cleared up some of the space diys are taking up in my house
gathered mats (wood, iron nuggets, clay, shells)
completed the wedding season challenge


----------



## Khaelis

I redid some old areas of my island that I set up with the purpose of breeding certain hybrids now that I got said hybrids. I also redid my hybrid pair garden. It looks great.


----------



## Bethboj

I _think _I’ve finally managed to figure out where each villagers house will be. Now I can finish terraforming around them and not spend 50k per day anymore  (*for now*)


----------



## Blueskyy

- I did the wedding photoshoot again and bought more items.
- I gave my daily gifts and Bones gave me his photo! Here I am celebrating!






- I got more wallpaper and rugs from Saharah.
- I did a little redecorating in my house.
- I helped Wisp and got a toolbox.

The highlight of the day was getting Bones’ photo. Now I have one from Aurora, Judy, and Bones!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts - kid cat gave me his photo today
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• flick f i n a l l y decided to show up so i got to sell my stockpile of bugs and commissioned a few firefly models from him
• took some more wedding photos
• did a few trades


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

6/9
• There's going to be a meteor shower tonight! Wow! 
• Leif was here today! But he didn't have anything I particularly wanted...
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (cute theme), got the brown wedding wall.
• (Logged off for a little while to play some Splatoon) 
• Marshal showed me how to express "Resignation".
• Opened up the gates to let others join in for the meteor shower! It got pretty busy!  I'm happy I was able to do it! 
• Thanks to my visitors, my flowers got plenty of water, and I was able to clear some of my spare recipes off of my beach!
• Hit the 200-wishes-made milestone! Whoo!
• Reached 4M bells in savings! 
• Asked Isabelle about the island rating; it's still a 4, because I apparently have "too many" trees   I like having lots of trees, darn it...


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Did some decorating
Took a garden reception photo for Reese and Cyrus


----------



## AlyssaAC

Talked to my villagers, checked the shops for items I wanted and are looking for and invited Grizzly to my campsite for the second day, as I'm going to be trying to move him in and replacing either Blanche or Tammy so I can have a cranky in my town. I'm missing that particular personality.


----------



## roserk

Interesting posts all ! 
I made new friends,  got to see shooting stars for the first time,  talked to celeste, got free diys and hybrid flowers I love free stuff. I used craft a lot ,but now I'm not playing much during the day.


----------



## tajikey

I got the accomplishment for talking to all my villagers for 50 days. Now I can focus only on the villager(s) who have yet to gift me their picture.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• took some more pics for reese & cyrus 
• harassed saharah for some rugs 
• watered my flowers in attempts of breeding gold roses & pink hyacinths


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

6/10
• So many new plants grew in thanks to my visitors watering my flowers! 
• Went on an Able's shopping spree...
• Labelle was here! I had to work with a formal theme. She gave me a skirt. 
• Found a bunch of Star fragments, but sadly only one Gemini frag... 
• Cleaned out my storage a bit. 
• Rearranged some trees.
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (garden theme), got the green wedding wall. 
• Visited a new friend to drop off a special delivery!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## InstantNoodles

I crafted a bunch of hanging terrariums, wrapped them and gifted them to villagers in order to increase their friendship! Out of my current lineup, I'm missing photos from Tangy and Gayle only. I also found that CJ had spawned on a random part of my island which was fenced off at the top of a waterfall...


----------



## Luxsama

Did my kitchen and redid my entire orchard~


----------



## Sophie23

I did some decorating and I picked up some items that was on my wishlist~


----------



## Biyaya

My first gold rose sprouted today! C:


----------



## RETSAMDET

Today was a fairly routine day, though I made it back before 9 pm on a weeknight, which meant I actually got to go clothing shopping and such. I usually don’t get to play until after the shops are closed and my lazy villagers have gone to bed (and I have three of them, so it’s a bit of an issue), so it was a nice change of pace.

I also did another day of the wedding event, and planted some lilies (which I managed to find in the store today). I’m still trying to decide what I want to do in terms of landscaping different areas, and I think I may need to do a bit of house rearranging, so I scoped that out a bit.


----------



## FishHead

I was able to obtain lucky's pic after days of him giving me bells.


----------



## Red Cat

I finally caught a giant trevally. I thought it was just going to be another sea bass, but I was so happy when I saw blue come out of the water.


----------



## John Wick

Got a new ramp and demolishing another one, so I can move it ONE SPACE to the left. :-/ LOL


----------



## Madrox6

I shifted my river one block left so that I could shift my fountain plaza one block left.. but it wasn't what I imagined, so then I moved the fountain plaza one block down haha. I think it's better. Then I paid for a bridge from the fountain plaza going toward my campsite/stargazing point


----------



## Meira

I spent a ton of time getting my rock farm set up


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• finally got some music playing in my house
• almost forgot to take wedding pics for reese & cyrus but i thankfully remembered before i turned the game off for the night! 
• did a few trades


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Nor much went on today, but here's what happened on Shione Island anyway! 

6/11
• Went on an expensive shopping spree at Able's...
• Somehow, Kevin picked up Gayle's catchphrase...I didn't think him running around saying "sweetheart" would feel so uncomfortable, but it does...
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (chic theme), got the wedding-party wall.


----------



## aericell

- Collected star fragments on the beach
- Helped Reese & Cyrus on their wedding photoshoot
- Dug up fossils, assessed, and sold them
- Chopped trees for wood and bamboo
- Hit rocks for materials
- Talked to my villagers and gifted them fruits
- Got Bettina's poster
- Bought everything I needed from Able's
- Cataloged some sets


----------



## Aniras

I finally got my blue rose (from 1% reds), so I am now finished with my flower breedings! Now I can start decorating some more, as I do not need like half of the island for breeding


----------



## Ciary

Today on Isla shion:

did daily chores
Completely forgot to go help Reese and Cyrus
Started on, and completed the plan for Isla Shion 3.0
took down everything in the south east corner of my island and started terraforming to match the new plan
moved Skye over to her new beachhouse
Demolished the Oceanview Terrace Bridge


----------



## JKDOS

I finally threw out over 50 duplicate DIYs I've been saving in my house


----------



## Khaelis

Woke up to my first (surprisingly) black rose.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Stella-Io

Finally caught my first goldfish and ranchu goldfish!


----------



## ting1984

Had perhaps my most productive day yet!  I crafted a TON of new items, happened across my favorite AC friend's flea market and got a ton of new stuff, and then had an absolutely MASSIVE meteor shower!  My beach will be LOADED tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! (A lot happened! )

6/12
• Note: I woke up much earlier than normal, due to horrible nightmares. The only upside is really being able to get a headstart on today. 
• Gayle misplaced a book; this is the first time I've been asked rather than me asking around first. I tracked it down on the upper cliffs, but trying to find her afterwards wasn't so easy... I eventually found her in the park. 
• Gulliver washed up on the beach again; I helped him out after I finished my chores. 
• Kitty taught me how to be "Intense".
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (cute theme), got the white wedding floor. 
• Went fishing to get more bells...
• Finally caught a Dorado! 
• Cleared out more of my storage. 
• Traded with a friend for Zodiac fragments! 
• Finally gave in and gave Nook the go ahead for building me a basement (that's a LOT of bells...)
• Decided to rearrange things in my house; I worked on the main room, the back room, and the kitchen. I turned the workshop into the bathroom, as I'll be moving the workshop down into the basement tomorrow. 
• Decided to redo my room upstairs, as it was a little chaotic. 
• Ordered a bunch of new flowers from a new friend, and now most of my garden projects are complete!


----------



## Neb

I cleaned up some flowers that were on my road. My turnips prices are a small spike this week, so I sold them for 144 bells each. On top of that, I sold about 82,000 bells worth of foreign fruit.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• finally got to sell my stockpile of fish to cj and made over 1 mil :3
• watered my black roses to try and breed gold ones ;;
• took some wedding pics for reese and cyrus 
• did a few trades


----------



## Madrox6

My new bridge was finished! It links the main residential area and fountain plaza (current project) with the orchard and campsite (next project). It looks exactly like I'd hoped, so I can't wait to do more this weekend! :3

I collected a few summer shells and made some shell furniture for the mermaid cove leading up to the secret beach.

I went on a shopping spree at Able's and then tested some outfits on Harv's island. But of course I'm indecisive and didn't gift anything to any of my villagers haha. But yesterday I gave a pink Chima Jeogori to Bianca, and it looks really pretty with her blue eyes. ^^


----------



## Miss Misty

Passed Label's everyday fashion check
Took a cute photo for Reese and Cyrus
Got a starry-sky wall recipe from Celeste
Did some terraforming and decorating
Wished on stars


----------



## marshallows

came over a friend's island to grab some star fragments from celeste
fixed my paths (again, for the 3rd time this week)
saw dom, flurry, and raymond having a bbq at the plaza. stopped and took way too many photos
FINALLY got rid of my ugly green street lamps bc a kind soul traded their bronze ones with all 28 (lol) of mine


----------



## Ace Marvel

Art Gallery completed!


----------



## FishHead

Great things happened on my island (In sequential order):
1) Got Erik's picture
2) Finally got my all time villager to move into my island
3) Completed my fish market
4) All my flowers, trees, and shurbs are planted
5) Hit the rocks, found the fossils, and gave gifts to all my villagers
6) Was able to catalog and order furniture on my wishlist.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Attended K.K. concert (Stale Cupcakes)
Took Garden photos for Reese and Cyrus


----------



## xara

• did the daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• did a bit of landscaping and decorating the area around my house
• watered my black roses in hopes of spawning gold ones ;;
• got two songs i needed from k.k. (k.k. synth & drivin’)
• did a few trades


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! (Quite a lot, actually!)

6/13 (it rained today) 
• My basement was finished,  and just in time for evaluations tomorrow! Speaking of which, the HHA sent me a yucca in congratulations. 
• Immediately got to work in the basement, turning the left side into my new "workshop". The rest of the room will be an entertainment area... that is, it will be, once I have enough stuff for it... (I'm thinking I should look into finding someone holding a cataloguing party...)
• My neighbors had all been gossiping  about my house, and many of them congratulated me on the achievement. 
• Accidentally got stung by wasps (I knocked the nest down at a bad angle and ended up hitting the tree instead of the bugs), but Gayle gave me medicine! 
• Poor Pekoe was sick; she looked absolutely miserable!   (needless to say, I immediately went to get her some medicine, suddenly feeling bad for getting stung) 
• Went to see Plucky, and found her mumbling in her sleep. 
• Tom Nook said he was sad that he couldn't make my house any bigger, but was still glad to have had the chance. I decided to change up my roof and siding to see if I liked it. 
• Isabelle said there were STILL too many trees (I greatly disagree, but whatever), and so I went around debating which ones to transplant or remove. 
• Requested K.K. Dirge from Slider. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (garden-theme), got the brown wedding floor.


----------



## Squinish

Dug 4, 5x5 pods.  
Laid a lot of wood paths.  
Places all my hedge fencing.  
Moved about 40 flowers to were they needed to go.  
Island hopped and grabbed Tasha (she's a snooty cutie).
Laid some stone paths for my drop off center at the airport.
Dug up then re-planted 14 trees.  Then chopped them all down to make stumps in my Hedge Fencing.  To act as gates and bug lure.  
Got 2 of the last 3 flower diy I needed (still trying to get that last on)
Crafted bamboo stools and customized them.  To use as Photo Tables outside villager houses.  

And, that seems to be it.  So far.  

I Still got lay the sand for my sand/stone garden.  
Place lots of items to block rocks from spawning were I don't want them to for my stone garden. 
Craft furniture for the Tea Lounge (outdoor relax area in the garden).
Purchase music instruments for music demo in front of the museum.
Set up the camp ground by the campsite.

And that are all the plans I have to get done.  For now.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## precica

I started decorating properly today with paths and fencing. Don't really know what I'm doing tbh


----------



## pup

coming back to say i finally buckled down and moved all my rocks! i’m not done decorating but this is a nice little start. it will def evolve over time.


----------



## Envy

My island became 5 star today! Can't say I was meticulously going for it. I mean if, for example, I designed my island with too many trees for the rating, I wasn't going to chop any down to make it, but it turns out everything worked out.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

I TTd  to fall and started beach grinding mush diys I got 2


----------



## FishHead

I added more to my town square to make it feel more lively.


----------



## duckvely

I got rid of some items that were lying around the back part of my island


----------



## John Wick

Gave some Kite butterflies to Flick for a model.
THEN the Birdwings start to appear. LOL


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

6/14
• At 171,751 points, I have finally obtained the golden HHA Trophy! Huzzah! 
• Pekoe was STILL sick! :O
• For the first time in weeks, I found a new fossil, and the brachiosaurus was completed! 
• I invited my friend Rin over, as she'd been wanting to check out my stock at Able's. She helped water my flowers too  (unexpectedly, she gave me a blue rose plant!!! )
• Decided to change my house siding back to what it'd been yesterday. 
• Finished today's NM+ offers, as well as my daily chores. 
• Decided to go fishing for a little while. 
• Caught a Hammerhead! 
• Went to help out Reese and Cyrus again (chic-theme; I couldn't bear to put rugs on the palace tile), got the green wedding floor.


----------



## _Rainy_

Id like to say I did something productive, but I planted pitfall seeds around somebody’s house instead.


----------



## Vio1et

Unexpectedly found my museum's last fossil
Moved in Diana and pashmina (two of my dreamies )
Decorated my basement
Grew a bunch of hybrids (and now my beach is overflowing with flowers)


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• ordered some more furniture for kid cat’s backyard ;;
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• watered my flowers 
• added a few new things to my bedroom 
• did a few trades


----------



## Magnadramon

I caught a Coelacanth for the first time today! I also moved in Mathilda, so I only need one more villager til I have all the ones I want on my island. Oh, I also caught another frog so I have enough to get a model the next time CJ comes around!


----------



## GEEBRASS

- Usual daily tasks
- Invited Bill to the campsite
- Paid off a new incline for the upper tier of my ziggurat
- Laid the plot for a Nook's Cranny relocation
- Did a bunch of experimental terraforming and visualizing to better plan some big changes I'm gonna be making
- Experimented with some of the new pathways from the AC World front page, with mixed results
- Cleared one beach of flowers that were being stored there


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Magnadramon

I was able to donate 6 new bugs to my museum (ant, miyama stag, grasshopper, giant cicada, brown cicada, walking leaf) and bought some cacti from the shop for my plant room! I might do a bit more today, but probably nothing else too notable.


----------



## ctar17

Went island hopping to look for a smug I liked to replace Zell who just left.  Found Raymond on ticket 39, so that was a win!


----------



## ~Kilza~

The main things I managed to accomplish today were finishing my reorderable furniture catalog and finishing my art collection. Feeling super happy right now.


----------



## ZackFair77

Did some clean up and teraforming on a part of my island that made me drop framerates so bad, was too lazy to do it back then but forced myself fix it now cause it was seriously getting on my nerves.


----------



## Hobowire

i made snowmans to complete the nook miles objective.


----------



## Vio1et

Moved in Zell (trying to find all my little brother's dreamies). Also started decorating my entrance and giving my villagers personalized gardens!


----------



## Porxelain

I got Phil to move out and Luck to take his place! Can’t wait to get to know him!


----------



## Sharksheep

Decorated my museum and star viewing area a little bit. Started making my own museum signs because I didn't like the ones I saw online.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought mysterious wallpaper and flooring from Saharah
Took a chic dance party photo with Reese and Cyrus
Terraformed a little bit


----------



## aericell

Helped Reese & Cyrus on their wedding photoshoot
Dug up fossils, assessed, and sold them
Plucked weeds
Chopped trees for wood
Planted bamboo shoots and chopped the grown ones for materials
Hit rocks for materials
Talked to my villagers and gifted them fruits
Finally caught a char, donated it to the museum
Bought everything I needed from Able's
Got 2 real works of art and donated them to the museum
Collected fragments from my beach
Planted more flowers
Cleared out a lot of my mail
Got Merry's photo
Got Bruce's photo


----------



## Anblick

Today, I:

-catalogued a ton of awesome new stuff (and also helped other people with their catalogs, woo!)
-made serious headway into getting my gigantic mass of flowers moved around where I actually want them, we aren't *quite* there yet but I made LEGIT progress
-learned like 5-6 new DIYs, which is pretty surprising to me at this point, getting harder to find ones I don't already know!
-got 1 elephant slide color closer to the full set (btw if anybody has a grey and/or black slide they'd let me catalog I would love you F O R E V E R and also we can talk catalog trades or whatever I'M SO CLOSE TO THE FULL SET)
-converted my back room from a cutesy extra bedroom into an alien autopsy room, which honestly really feels a lot more like my style ahahaha

All in all, a solid frickin day


----------



## Sophie23

I delivered items for people’s wishlists & I made a second character~


----------



## Magnadramon

I donated new creatures (earth-boring dung beetle, robust cicada, ocean sunfish, puffer fish, sweet fish). I also made some progress on some new wand outfits, though some still need a few more pieces of clothing before they’re done. I returned a lost item to Lily and I also learned the Bashful reaction from Lucky.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Got Sprocket's photo
Got Bianca's photo (wow what a twofer)


----------



## aetherene

After several days of trying to figure out the seed of my game, I figured out my correct one!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island both today and yesterday: 

6/15 (it rained today) 
• Got the final Remodeling stamp! 
• Sahara was here! 
• Got the recipe for the Lucky Gold Cat out of a balloon! 
• Went on an extreme shopping spree at Able's...
• Rearranged some flowers; hybrids are starting to take over my beach ': D
• Worked on a few custom designs...
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (cute-theme), got the bridal veil. 

6/16 (still raining! )
• Gayle asked me to catch a saltwater fish for her, I brought her a red snapper. 
• Redd was here today! I bought the right half of the Wild Painting, which I'm fairly certain wad the real deal. 
• Poor Marshal had fleas 
• Kevin showed me how to add some "Flourish" to my actions. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (chic-theme), got the wedding shoes and wedding pumps. All that's left are the suit and dress, which is why I've been saving up my crystals. 
• Cleared out some more of my storage space.


----------



## marshallows

did a couple of trades
collected my mushrooms and bottle
browsed Able (sadly no interesting stock today)
hit some rocks for resources
checked my mailbox
finally ordered the right simple panel color for my greenhouse. kept forgetting to do that lmao
had saharah as the visiting npc


----------



## Clock

Well lately I haven’t been posting much since it’s the same thing but anyways...

1st island

Fixed my town a bit
Took down my waterfall entrance 
Added a cliff and waterfall behind resident services
Talked to all of my villagers and did requests
Got diys from villagers
Got Celeste diys
Celebrated my villagers birthday yesterday
Did shopping at nooks and ables
 Did daily routine 
Fixed my house a bit
Got some wallpaper from Saharah
2nd island

Started doing pathing
TTed a bit and moved out Winnie
Moved in Piper with her amiibo
Did a bit of fixing
Talked to some villagers
Paid off a loan
Tted for some things in the game


----------



## ThomasNLD

Spend around 40 tickets to find a new villager to replace Willow who moved out, first villager was the best I encountered, Joey, but I thought I could get better. I couldn't and now its up to faith.

I rearranged flower fields and placed all excess flowers on the beaches.

Moved the campsite. 

Collected materials, since I was low on wood resources.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Today on Erinacea, I:

Finally made the bold decision to redo my villager neighbourhood, in preparation for two new Amiibos I’ll be moving in in the next little while. I dug up many trees, terraformed to extend the north cliff further to the south, and moved a few villagers houses around (this involved TT but I was impatient to see the final result). Two villagers are now on the cliff, which is the first time I’ve had a split level neighborhood, and I’m loving the results!
Helped Gulliver out, and hopefully he’ll send me something good in the mail tomorrow.
Bought the entire argyle sweater collection at the Able Sisters. Was looking for that set for some time.
Finished decorating two of my villagers’ doors, so now everyone has a unique entrance to their home!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- hung out with my mom in animal crossing. let her buy the 1 piece of authentic art from redd
- moved some bushes around
- gave some coconuts to my villagers
- sold some excess items from my storage
- went on turnip.exchange, went to some cataloging events. got a giant teddy bear diy
- tracked the weather for each hour, logged in the info in to meteonook


----------



## marshallows

did some more trades again
cleaned up some of the flowers on my island. they were getting a bit messy.
collected daily mushrooms and bottle
talked to everyone
delivered some mail for raymond and beau


----------



## nammie

Not so much accomplish but a villager left so I was able to go island hopping again. Was really hoping for a smug since I dont have one.

Heres who I ran into:
Alfonso,
Sheep,
Skye
Viking cow
Rhino
Peppa
Rasher
DK
Lobo
Demon girl cow
Rhino
Clay
Ganon pig
Dom

Lol not even sure about half their names... unfortunately I couldnt resist dom so now I have 3 jocks rip


----------



## daffodilcrossing

Today I replanted some flowers that I cloned and I’m finally starting to fill up my island with flower colors and types that I want! I’m doing purple/black/orange flowers to get a Halloween feel. I went through so many different themes but I think I’m done switching my island around, I’m finally starting to like it! And there are so many different types of flowers in those three colors so it’s easy to change around the species without it looking too much the same all around.


----------



## AstralFirework

Dug up my fossils and money tree location as usual. Bit surprised I haven't finished my fossil gallery, since I've been playing since the game started, but the mammoth skull must be a really hard one to get. 
Caught lots of fish and bugs. Some I sold, others I put in storage to turn into models when The Bois finally decide to show their faces.
Sold some fruit, although my orchard is ready for harvest again. It's a bit of a chore managing it, and I don't particularly need the fruit for bells, but it's too big to move easily so it's gonna stay there. 
Hunted a lot of shells today. Small profits, but dead easy. 
Bought some clothes.
Traded some recipes. Finally got the Ironwood Dresser DIY I've been needing, so I completed the set and it's all in my main room of my house now. Not sure what my next decoration project will be - probably the Log set. Or the Antique set.


----------



## xara

• caught up on the last 4 days since i’ve been going through it and haven’t been playing lmao 
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• prevented audie from moving ;u; 
• harassed saharah for rugs 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• donated a robust statue to the museum - only 3 more art pieces to go! 
• watered my black and pink roses for breeding purposes uwu


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## marshallows

collected mushrooms + bottle
checked my stores
went to the museum to find beau bc i picked up his dropped item
donated some art pieces to the museum
played a round of treasure hunt with marshal. found the treasure with time to spare. good thing i moved all my fossils to one spot on my island or these would be a complete nightmare. 
talked to everyone else on the island
bought some items from raymond...only bc i felt bad and didn't want to decline lol...
got a recipe from diana...albeit a duplicate of what i already had


----------



## Eevees

I got some landscaping done near Nooks Cranny liking how its shaping up so far. Sat up some fencing near few houses.


----------



## Koi Fishe

I just got the game for my birthday a few days ago so I'm super behind;; I got the able sisters and town hall renovation! Isabelle looks so cute with the new graphics!


----------



## Babo

Let phil go. Regret. ;-;


----------



## Miss Misty

Yesterday:

Took photos for Reese and Cyrus
Learned the final cranky reaction
Today:

Allowed Wolfgang to move out
Greeted Rizzo at the campsite
Sold fish to CJ
Commissioned an Arapaima model
Worked on some custom paths


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island both yesterday and today! (I got distracted by the recent release of the Pokémon SwSh DLC)

6/17
• There was a camper today: Leonardo the Leopard. 
• Kitty was considering moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• Kitty then told me C.J. was here; I eventually found him wandering around in the Plaza.
• Harry showed me how to make a knight's helmet. 
• Found a recipe for the lily record player in a bottle! 
• Turned over the Wild Painting Right Half to the museum (it was real, huzzah! )
• Completed C.J.'s seasports-challenge (3 smallfry), and then brought him my Dorados to make a collectible. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (cute-theme), decided to save my crystals for tomorrow. 

6/18 (it rained today) 
• Harry showed me how to make a bamboo partition. 
• Pekoe asked me if I could return something that Kitty had left behind in her house. Kitty was thrilled to have it back, despite having been completely oblivious to having misplaced it beforehand. 
• Leif was here today!
• Grabbed a stack of heart crystals out of storage, and then left for Harv's island to help out Reese and Cyrus again. 
• Upon completing today's set (garden- themed), I got the wedding tuxedo and cake dress from Cyrus. I now have all of the items Cyrus offers catalogued and in my storage. 
• Cleared out some more of my closet. 
• Went on yet another Able's shopping/cataloging spree.


----------



## Vio1et

Decorated my entrance and got Poppy to move in! Also helped my little brother to start his own island~


----------



## Demeter_Deme

I put down some furniture for a little diner/kareoke place, and started using the glitch to move some trees on the edges of cliffs. Billy moved in, yay! There was a camper, Lucy, but I can't say I'm all that intrigued, so she'll go on her merry way.


----------



## _Rainy_

I finally got a green mum. Bought a bunny dress at Ables. Ran around wearing said dress with pink bunny ears Went well with the bunny teeth I never change. Bought an electric guitar and a green neon sign from nooks. Caught a new fish for the museum. Got a weird hat from Gulliver, got same hat with my second character. Got a litter box from wisp. Cataloged some new posters.


----------



## seularin

- did the daily grind

- abused redd art tting

- gifted all my villagers

- finally moved _one _rock successfully into my rock garden

- gifted my villagers (that are permanent but always ask to move out)

- stocked up on wood

- decorated around katt’s house (been attached to her ever since we were reunited )


----------



## MartijnE

I logged in and Tank walked past me with this thinking bubble.. He wanted to move out and I let him. He had to go anyway to make room for my dream villagers


----------



## Rosie977

Let Genji go, I'm regretting it ;-;


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

I don't know if it counts but the last of my dreamies moved in <3


----------



## Chynna

*In Pianta Bay*


Grew my first blue rose                                                                                                                                         



Spoiler












Dug up all fossils
Bought the cute bed from Nook Cranny                                                                                                             



Spoiler











Watered flowers in garden
Bought a night gown at tailors shop                                                                                                                   



Spoiler











Learned the heartbreak reaction from Lopez
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## mirukushake

Finally got gold watering can/5 stars (by cheating and putting expensive instruments everywhere) Now to get some gold roses!

Beach/pool area is shaping up nicely. Also working on a bamboo/onsen area.

Island is not _completely_ run over by flowers anymore, only like 85%


----------



## seularin

- removed a buttload of flowers on the cliffs

- worked on a restaurant and decided to do a theme around villagers’ houses based on their hobbies (gotta pick my cafe owner)

- maple finally pinged to move; my island is now 100% cats if i could get another to move in

- finished my rock garden at four a.m


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid farewell to Wolfgang
Bought a scenic painting
Bought a bunch of NMTs for tomorrow


----------



## Miss Misty

Went island hopping
Invited Static to my island (yay~)
Went to K.K. Concert (K.K. Metal)
Took photos for Reese and Cyrus


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them
gifts
• moved julia out
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• got some new songs from k.k.
• redecorated my main room a bit
• watered flowers
• did a few trades


----------



## marshallows

finished my tree's bounty/maple diys!! yay finally!
collected some mushrooms and maple leaves
did a couple of trades
was able to cross off the painting i wanted on my wishlist bc cousin's docked today and that was his genuine stock. talk about being lucky!!
finally put up an arch for my entrance lmao. been procrastinating on that for a while
got several items from my wishlist. i hope i can finish it soon
my bff visited and we played together. also had my hybrids watered


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Static to town
Bought turnips
Made a bunch of new patterns to place around
Wished on stars


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• went island hopping and found margie c’:
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• watered flowers


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I've been falling behind on posting...
': D

Here's what's happened on Shione Island for the past three days! 

6/19
• Found Rex and Harry singing in the plaza. It was cute!
• Kicks was here today! 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (cute-theme)

6/20 (raining) 
• Today marked our first thunderstorm on the island; the screen lighting up was quite a surprise! 
• Plucky apparently left something at Gayle's house, as Gayle asked me to return it.
• Kevin misplaced his gym bag; I found it at the plaza fountains. 
• As a reward for finding the bag, Kevin gave me his Photo! My first one! 
• (Took a short break, as I had a Happiny in Pokemon that needed evolving before the sun went down) 
• Cleared out some storage. 
• Asked Slider to play K.K. Rockabilly.
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (chic-theme)
• Took another break for dinner, then started exchanging my Miles for Bell Vouchers late into the night. 

6/21
• The recent HHA results put me at 178,289 points!
• Rex taught me how to be "Bashful ".
• Sold the Bell Vouchers I stockpiled for 300k Bells, and then used almost all of it to pay off a chunk of my loan. 
• Apparently, the Bug-Off is planned for this coming Saturday...
• Plucky showed me how to make a shell partition. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (cute- theme)


----------



## John Wick

Nothing much.
There is nothing to do.

I did get my second purple mum, and it only took two months. :-/


----------



## aericell

Didn't play much, but I did the wedding event and collected all the star fragments from a meteor shower last night. Also finally caught that rainbow stag


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Dug up all the fossils.
- Sold all the seashells and saved the summer shells.
- Shook all the trees.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Paid more of my loan.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got new DIYs.
- Changed my home slightly.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids.
- Worked on some trading related stuff.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## John Wick

I got my first green mum! ^_^


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• welcomed margie to the island she’s so cute wtf 
• got some rugs from saharah 
• changed up my paths
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• redecorated my island a bit


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all the flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Casuality

I did my usual dailies and by pure luck Genji was visiting, so now she's moving in and Maddie is in boxes.

Ah Maddie... you were one of my original two islanders but I have to just remind myself that you're just pixels and binary code


----------



## JKDOS

I sold 150+ duplicate fossils to Nook that I had been hoarding in the house storage


----------



## Jhine7

Selling turnips! Lots of lots of them, still not done.


----------



## Alicia

Finally cleaned out my storage. 
So many items.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

well im planning on doing my big reset today so there's that xD

I hope to reset with an island im happy with (oranges as native fruit, res center far away, no 2 south facing exits, yellow or green airport)
and get all my items back from the user who is kindly helping me out


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• celebrated tammy’s birthday ;u;
• sold some bugs to flick 
• relocated margie’s house and screwed up so now i have to move it again tomorrow lmao
• decorated margie’s soon-to-be yard 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• decorated my shopping district a bit
• changed my town tune
• did a few trades


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Passed Label's vacation check
Helped Wisp
Got a DIY recipe from Celeste
Enjoyed the meteor shower


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• relocated margie’s house,,,, again,,,, 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• watered my flowers 
• resumed my journey to try and get the golden axe diy
• did a few trades


----------



## wanderlust//

um I spent all day hunting for a villager and at one point cried because my sister got molly, flora, and sherb (two of them are my dream villagers) I mean I get really emotional over games idk why
I finally found a semi-cute villager (pompom). she’ll work for now bc at least she’s not coach. stUbbLe!!1!1!1!


----------



## _Rainy_

There has been a square of cc under one of my bridges that has been driving me insane. I’ve been trying to get rid of it for weeks now. I’ve given up trying really hard to get rid of it and just randomly try every once in a while. Tried it today and finally got it!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Now that I've beaten the recent Pokémon DLC, I should bee able to keep track of my posting more easily.
Here's what happened on Shione Island for the past three days: 

6/22 (it rained today) 
• Marshal sent me a piece of artwork, which was nice of him, but I quickly figured out that it was sadly a forgery (looks like art history came in handy after all).
• Maddie was thinking of moving away, but I was able to change her mind about it. 
• Gathered a bunch of fruit and made some items to sell for extra bells. 
• Cleaned out a lot of storage space (which keeps filling up, thanks to the good Able sisters...). 
• Kicks was here today! 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (garden- theme) 

6/23
• Rex asked me to catch a rivet fish for him, it ended up being a tilapia. 
• Gayle showed me how to make a peach chair! 
• Leif was here today! 
• Poor Marshal had fleas! 
• Crafted new items due to finally having enough resources to do so. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (cute-theme).

6/24 (raining!)
• Pekoe showed me how to "Daydream".
• Kevin had left something at Maddie's house; she asked me if I'd be willing to return it to him. Kevin had forgotten about it entirely. 
• Flick was here today! I brought him my stockpiled Banded Dragonflies to make a collectible.
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (garden-theme; I loved the random wallpaper and flooring they used today).
• (Much later, I lamented the fact that after I left at around 6pm to take a break, I never returned afterwards to catch bugs and make bank off of Flick)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today I started to grind for the Town Hall and a 3-Star island and did some TT because i'm very impatient with this kind of thing.
So...
-Built Nook's Cranny
-Pre-made a Town Flag so it's ready to go for when Town Hall is built
-Museum upgraded
-Cherry and Bam ditched their tents for a hosue
-Ordered essentials such as Better Tools and Tool Wheel
-Cherry introduced me to Emotions
-Made a few pro designs for my character. Turned out pretty ok
-Lied out some plots for new Villagers to move in
-Leif came to town and I splurged on bushes and flowers
-Built my house
-Learned how to customize furniture
-Dizzy, Winnie, and Gladys moved into the empty house plots. Wouldn't mind it if Winnie left. (i love the others tho)
-Residential Services upgraded!
-Mabel came to town, and I bought a few things from her
-Did another Pro Pattern for my character. I quite like how it turned out C:
-Did my first session of the Wedding Season photos
-Built the Campsite
-FINALLY got a successful Meteor Shower!! On my previous island whenever I was lucky enough to find a meteor shower it never gave me any star fragments. This one happened before Celeste came, and I TTed to the next day to find quite a few star fragments so that's exciting!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• bought some stuff from kicks 
• redecorated my island a bit 
• moved margie’s house for the third and final time,, 
• continued my journey to unlock the golden axe diy 
• watered my flowers 
• did a few trades


----------



## Mary

- added some small decorations here and there
- commissioned a firefly model
-added some flower designs around town 
- got a new item from wisp
-ordered more books for the library
- convinced lolly to stay 
- made a child of light themed dress


----------



## Peach_Jam

today I dug up an _absurd_ amount of flowers and organized them all on my beaches ;o; giveaway soon!
went through like 10 shovels...whew


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-Buff moved in
-Winnie moved out
-Maddie moved in
-Flurry moved in
-Butch moved in
-Got a 3-star island and unlocked terraforming!!
-Unlocked cliff terraforming add on to Island Designer app
-Finally caught a scorpion first try
-While TTing I stumbled on the Fishing Tourney, and did a few of those and got an item
-Built Able Sister's
-Built another bridge
-Grew some hybrid flowers
-I don't remember exactly who showed them to me, but they gave me the mistaken, bewilderment, and happiness.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Imbri

I got my first black rose and my third green mum.

Working on another black rose, then I'll move on to getting the next step toward blue.


----------



## Miss Misty

Attended K.K. concert (K.K. March)
Made wishes on shooting stars
Terraformed a bit and planned some more of my island


----------



## Clock

Well most of the things I did were the same thing, but anyways...

Checked Nooks and Ables and bought some stuff
Talked to everyone
Participated in the bugoff
Gave one of my villagers a present for their birthday
Got daily diy recipe and it’s a duplicate.


----------



## Sharksheep

I commited to a design. I make a dock area. Now I need furniture but the fishing tourney stuff is so expensive to get from other players


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• decorated my house and alt character’s house a bit
• continued working on margie’s backyard - it still looks a bit barren so i might add more to it but it’s good for tonight ^^
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• watered my flowers 
• continued my journey to unlock the golden axe diy 
• got the last 2 songs i needed to complete my music catalog! 
• did a few trades ;;


----------



## Rosch

Finished the Bug Off.
Spent 3 hours trying to get 300 points to get all trophies.
Managed to get 2 complete sets of the items. One for myself, and the other one maybe for a giveaway.


----------



## Neb

Collected and sold all of the foreign fruit from my trees.
Stored pears to sell on someone else's island later.
Checked turnip prices.
Cleared out excess flowers.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

On my island today, I added more roads and zen fencing! I also placed items that would make a space similar to a gas station lol. Traded for some black streetlamps and vending machines,  but only got to place the vending machines XD. I am doing a big renovation, so I’m making my island city themed!


----------



## _Rainy_

Today I learned that you get to write someone you share an Island with a birthday note through K.K. So that’s what I did today.


----------



## John Wick

Caught lots of bugs in the bug off.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Enjoyed the Bug-Off!  🕷🕸

I like catching insects more than I do fishing, so this was lots of fun. Personal best is 13 insects in 3 minutes. Managed to get the full set of prizes plus a few extras. My favourite ones are the shirt, the backpack and doorplate. I'm giving the extra shirts, doorplates and umbrellas to my bug-loving lazy islanders.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Picked up star fragments
Participated in the Bug-off (got all of the prizes)


----------



## John Wick

Blathers told me after I donated a fossil today, that the fossil section is complete!


----------



## wanderlust//

not much tbh, i wasn’t on much today (surprising lmao) mostly bc i was getting my new fish irl lol
I managed to rack up like 6000 nm if that counts?? not much but ill take it bc i’m going on a full-on grind tomorrow. i want raymond, marina, or zucker so bad ;u;


----------



## jo_electric

Bug off tourney. Also organized my storage somewhat.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting and material collecting
• participated in the bug-off and got all prizes + the bronze and silver trophies  
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts after the event was over
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• watered flowers
• continued my journey to unlock the golden axe diy 
• completed 2 nook mile achievements 
• did a few trades


----------



## nammie

Haven't played today yet but yesterday, I went to a friend's town to do the Bug-off and we made it to the gold trophy! Unfortunately Flick mostly gave me useless dupes (got like 5 shirts...)

Ketchup also moved out so I had an empty plot yesterday and went island hopping. I was really hoping for a smug but failed again because I ran into Fauna and couldn't skip over her.

This was my list of who I ran into:


Spoiler: Island hopping list



Nana
Ruby
Lucha
Bam
Pink heart alligator
Ugly sheep
That sheep with the black body and white wool
Purrl
Ugly yeti
Karen pig
Fauna



I was really hesitant passing Purrl as well since shes one of my fav snooties 

Oh well, I guess now I have a replacement for Flurry once she leaves

One of my friends also commented that I have really good island hopping luck lol, when a villager leaves I've always managed to replace them within like 15 island hops.


----------



## SirSean

Checked the store, got my DIY from the beach, and planted some more flowers I hope to breed!


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• obtained the golden axe diy!!
• watered flowers
• made margie & kid cat wreaths for their doors
• did a few trades


----------



## michan

Sold judy for 250 NMT and after 217 tickets I finally found the elusive office cat, Raymond!!  I even resisted the urge to snatch up Dom, Audie, Dobie, and Marshall during my hunts.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Today, I accomplished making half of the marketplace on my island! As of right now, it consists of utility poles, vending machines, stalls, plain wooden shop sign, etc. I also traded my grey park clock for a black one, so that’s a new addition, and I have new custom designs! Thinking about making a place similar to Japanese festivals  The custom designs are all just food stall designs xD


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## xara

fell asleep before i could post yesterday

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters  
• sold my stockpile of fish to cj
• watered flowers 
• hit my rocks for materials 
• did a few trades


----------



## Viixen

Got kk slider and 3 stars after resetting my island 400 hours in


----------



## Lattecakes

These didn't all happen today, but throughout the past few days and definitely still worth noting for memories sake ^^ because I have an awfully bad memory  so it would be nice to look back and remember hehe<3

- Got Ketchup's photo (my third villager photo) I got it after doing something for her. I remember feeling shocked (as I did with the other 2 photos too LOL). I didn't think I was close with Ketchup ^^;; happy to know I am though!
- Gave my little cousin some hybrid flowers to help him get started on breeding his own hybrids
- Moved all my villager houses to the beach
- Bought lots of butterfly models to decorate my island with yay~~~!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I fell behind this week, but I finally got around to posting! 
Here's what happened on Shione Island! 

6/25 
• Apparently, a package addressed to Harry got dropped off at Plucky's house; she asked me to take it to him. 
• Sahara was here today!
• I found a bag on the cliffs! I asked Harry about it when I dropped off his package, and he pointed me to Marshal. Marshal was thrilled to have it back. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (cute-theme)

6/26 (raining again) 
• Harry showed me how to make a standard umbrella stand. 
• Had a chat with Plucky, found out she's a flower enthusiast. She doesn't understand why no one believes her when she talks about how much she loves flowers (don't worry Plucky, I believe you).
• Speaking of flowers, I rearranged a few of them. 
• Caught another coelacanth! 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (chic-theme) 
• Cleaned out some storage space. 

6/27 (It's Bug-Off time!)
• Although I woke up late, I still managed to participate in the Bug-Off court multiple hours! 
• Racked up over 100 points for the Bug-Off (Total points: 141), and got a ton of bug-themed prizes! 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (garden-theme)
• Completed the daily bonus NM+ offers. 

6/28
• Today marks my 100th day on Shione! I can't believe it's been so long already! 
• Another Sunday, another S-rank! 
• Flick sent me the bronze Bug trophy! 
• Kevin asked me to catch him a big that likes flowers; he ended up with a ladybug. 
• Maddie tracked me down in a panic; apparently, she misplaced her autograph book, and she begged me to help her find it. I found it nearby the waterfall. 
• Marshal showed me how to make a golden candlestick. 
• Harry had a wasp infestation in his backyard!  Both trees had nests! 
• Rex asked me to catch a Ribbon Eel; I had to go to an NMT island to find one. 
• Paid off a small chunk of my loan. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (chic-theme)
• Cleared out some more storage space. 
• Rearranged some more flowers and trees. 

6/29
• Rex showed me how to make a golden dung beetle. 
• Sahara was here today! 
• Gayle was considering moving away!  Thankfully, I was able to change her mind...
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again (garden-theme)

6/30 (raining...)
• Redd was here today! I bought the common painting!
• It stopped raining at 5pm.
• Completed today's daily bonus NM+ offers. 
• Since it was the last day of June, I gathered up all of my heart crystals and headed off to help out Reese and Cyrus once more. 
• Reese chose a chic-theme. I put together a party-scene, and invited my villagers in to help out. Reese and Cyrus were thrilled to bits  
• I screwed up; by saving up my crystals all month, I accidentally flooded Cyrus with orders today, and now I'll have to wait until next year to use them...


----------



## xara

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• returned lost item to audie
• collected shells off of the beach
• did label’s fashion check and i don’t think she was too pleased with my concoction but i don’t have all that many ‘goth’ clothes
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• watered flowers 
• hit rocks 
• plucked yellow mums for crafting purposes,, i’ll get around to making mum cushions eventually i sweAr
•  did a few trades


----------



## Tehya Faye

I finally got off my butt and effectively finished my campsite area! I'll probably tweak or redo it at some point, but for now it's looking great.  

Also, courtesy of Snake I finally got the ball rolling on rectifying a small pet peeve I had - my "nickname" being the same as my ingame name (Jess). I couldn't think of anything I liked before, but now I finally have something different that hopefully will spread to the other villagers soon - Jazzi!


----------



## PoptartPresident

I managed to FINALLY get 2 purple hycanith flowers!! Now I can slowly progress to getting those 5 that I need for a hylicanth lamp


----------



## Roaned

Got Raymond


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Timexturner

Finished the entrance to my town hall
Currently working on : my music hall 
Just starting: Theater


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I got Keaton on a mystery island and Bud my bday buddy from a person on discord 
Very successful day dreamies-wise!~


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 


7/1
• Rex left something behind at Kitty's house; she asked me to return it to him. 
• Caught an evening cicada and an earth-boring dung beetle!
• Donated my new bugs and painting to Blathers.
• Label was here today, and she gave me a theatrical challenge. She gave me a dress. 
• Emptied out more storage space.


----------



## John Wick

Got my rocks spawned where I want them, and after I gave Wolfgang a coconut, he gave me his pic! ^_^

Stoked. \m/


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## dizzy bone

I decorated my private beach finally! I made it into a Grizzco office for Salmon Run! Now if only Redd will show up so I can take some cute pictures. I also finished my camp site area and caught a few new bugs.


----------



## xara

fell asleep before i could post yesterday

• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• caught some of the new july bugs and fish
• collected shells
• got rugs from saharah 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• hit rocks 
• did a few trades


----------



## Mattician

Diva moved out on June 25th. I've been using NMTs since for a week trying to find a few specific villagers. Kiki, Lolly, Punchy, Reneigh, and Dizzy top the list.
I haven't seen any of them after a full week of searching and 130+ NMTs.

I found Roscoe today and invited him.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/2 (raining again) 
• Caught a walking leaf, a giant cicada, a brown cicada, and a robust cicada! 
• Plucky taught me how to be "Confident".
• Plucky also asked me to catch her an ocean fish; she ended up with a suckerfish. 
• Reeled in a pufferfish!  
• Leif was here today! 
• Pekoe had borrowed something from Gayle, and asked me if I could return it in her place. 
• Emptied out some more storage space.


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• planted coconut trees
• caught some of the new july bugs & fish
• collected shells
• bought stuff from kicks 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• went swimming and caught some stuff + got diy from pascal
• did a few trades


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Did my dailies and caught a new fish and bug!


----------



## _Rainy_

I didn’t do anything productive today. I got a K.K poster and I helped someone get Cookie so not a total waste.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I managed to catch a grasshopper (the last new July bug I was missing) and all 24 sea creatures available in July today, so I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I bought a swimsuit, caught some sea creatures, donated them to the museum, and gave gifts to my villagers to continuously raise friendship levels in hopes of getting their photos.


----------



## Dunquixote

I got Rudy’s picture today  and caught my first gigas clamshell. I’m hoping to find at least one more clamshell today to stash in my storage since I might use it to decorate my island or house.


----------



## maple22

I got a camper only 4 days after my last one... and it was Judy. In other words, I’m *finally *going to have a snooty villager!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I FOUND MY LAST FOSSIL!!!


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• checked campsite as i had a visitor - it was judy! 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• gave vivian medicine as she was sick today :c
• collected shells and star fragments 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• went swimming, caught the spotted garden eel and got a pearl from pascal!
• decorated my snapping turtle play area
• watered flowers
• had celeste visiting so got some star fragments + 2 spare diys from my alt characters!
• did a few trades


----------



## Red Cat

The iron frame was one of the hot items on my island today so I liquidated my entire iron nugget stash for over 1.7 mil.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I placed more furniture for my city (servers, drink machines, stalls). I also managed to get the canon from Gullivarrr, planning to get another dupe for a future project I have in mind!


----------



## aericell

Cleaned out some of my inventory
Dug up, assessed, and sold fossils
Gave fruits to my villagers
Caught some sea creatures
Found a scallop and exchanged it for a recipe
Finished decorating my pond area
Had a meteor shower and wished on stars


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## yoohamsta

Finally sold all the clothes/hats/shoes/bags that I never wore and moved the mess of items just dropped anywhere where there is space all over my island into storage


----------



## meggiewes

Highlight from my week:


Found my last fossil for my museum
Got Bianca's photo
Got Tank's photo
Finally did something with my terraforming that makes me happy and makes me not want to reset!
Finished paying off my brick bridge that I'm trying to decorate to look like the bridge in My Neighbor Totoro.
Started building stairs up to my museum
Going to move the Nook Shop
Placed construction cones and signs where I'm going to be building ramps
Started making an orange orchard
Finally decided where I want to move my house.

I've been busy this week! I didn't think that I've done that much stuff.


----------



## cucumberzest

Just bought and planted 100k bells worth of shrubs and hibiscus.
Yes Leif, I want 5 shrubs, 5 more, 5 more, 5 more...sigh, keep them coming.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I was not feeling it the other day. 
Here's what happened on Shione Island yesterday and today! 


7/3 (raining AGAIN)
• I got off to a late start due to bad sleep, so this day was shorter than most.
• Ordered a pink-and-purple leaf-print wet suit for tomorrow! 
• Kicks was here today! 
• Caught a saw stag! 

7/4 (IT'S *STILL* RAINING) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite, Bella the Mouse (who'd I'd actually run into befor during Shione's earlier days, back when I was looking for potential residents via NMTs).
• Found a cicada shell! 
• Maddie had left something behind at Gayle's house, and the later asked me if I could return it. I ended up getting it as a reward from Maddie instead; it was a Victorian Dress.
• The rain stopped at about 5pm.
• Found a veritable truckload of new sea critters, which I then donated straight to Blathers. My favorites are the Moon Jelly and the Sea Slug.
• Found my first scallop--and thus, Pascal. He gave me a recipe for the mermaid dresser in exchange. 
• At 6pm, I requested K.K. Song from Slider. 
• Emptied out some more storage space. 
• Rex showed me how to make a blue rose wreath! 
• Caught a horned dynastid! 
• It started raining AGAIN at 8pm...
• Decided to rearrange some flowers and trees, and I did some work on the picnic area outside the museum. 
• After I saved for the night, I witnessed Marshal get accosted by a scorpion on his doorstep.


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• plucked yellow mums for crafting
• collected daily bonus nook miles
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• collected shells and star fragments
• finished up my snapping turtle playpen 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• went swimming, caught the giant isopod and got a pearl from pascal please sir, give me a diy tomorrow ;-; 
• listened to a k.k. slider performance and got a copy of k.k. lullaby 
• caught the scarab beetle
• hit rocks
• watered flowers 
• did a few trades


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Chose a new spot for my house, extended my extended beach area, and get rid of a lot of flowers. 

Going to have to have a few ramps built in the next couple of days, and I am going to have to think about what to put on my extended beach area.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Caught a vampire squid!  

Pretty cool-looking squid. Surprisingly, it was easier to catch than a gigas giant clam.


----------



## Pyoopi

I time traveled to finish placing my villager houses in their permanent spots. So now I can begin river-forming which might be very annoying. 

But it must be done..


----------



## Duckling

I’m going to try my best to post here every day! Technically as it’s 1:01 here, this happened “yesterday” but whatever 

• Sylvana moved in!
• Payed off my bridge
• Visited my sister’s ables and got a tiara and some other cute stuff to gift to Lolly when she moves in!
• Did some diving and got a mermaid vanity diy from Pascal (still haven’t gotten any pearls!)
• Played hide and seek on my island and my sister’s island
• Took a bunch of adorable pictures of Flora! She was running around and she’s so precious
• Had a look at my ACNH screenshots/videos

July 3rd recap (just the more important things!)
• I let my mom play a bit of animal crossing!! (Good news, she thought it was really cute!)
• My mom ate one of my apples so I finally destroyed a rock that I’ve been too lazy to destroy for a while... thanks lol!
• Payed off my incline loan
• Placed another plot to allow Lolly to move in (after Sylvana and Cookie!)
• Placed furniture EVERYWHERE to try and get a three star rating ASAP (I really want terraforming )
• Planted some fruit trees after my mom planted an apple tree for me!
• Diving, diving, diving!

I think this thread is really cute, and is a great way to share some positive things that happened!!!


----------



## _Rainy_

Still haven’t played the update much. Not because I don’t want to, but because I haven’t had time. I got blue roses today and I’ve been trying for awhile now. I’ve had people offer them to me, but I’ve been adamant about doing it on my own. I also managed to get Marshal out of my void which has been a pain to do. I know he’s just pixels, but it kind of made me feel bad for him. It’s a strange feature in the game we’re you can’t use an amiibo because a neighbor decided  that they didn’t want them and voided them.


----------



## Cirice

Today I started terraforming for the new place of the museum. But I am doubting the placement; it seems quite close to my house.
At the same time I was regretting the "deserted island" look of the beginning of the game and I decided on a portion of the island I would leave free of items, just natural looking cliffs and weeds and native flowers / fruits, maybe I will put the campsite around there.
I also gave gifts to all of my villagers for once, I usually give one to the first one I meet but this time I took time to craft something and wrap it.
Tonight when all the bugs and rare creatures of the night will spawn I will go on a few mystery islands to farm rare beetles, hope to get the Mahi Mahi I'm missing and will also look for a new villager to take Skye's place.


----------



## Cherry Tree

Currently waiting on Nooks Cranny to reopen tomorrow so I just filled up my inventory ready for the morning. Plus did a bit of swimming and got a DIY recipe for a mermaid wardrobe. My second item in the collection so far


----------



## moonolotl

Working more on my island and getting it closer to 5 star! I changed all my paths from terracotta to stone too


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• collected daily bonus nook miles
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• gave shep permission to move finally
• collected shells
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• went swimming; got a pearl from pascal on my island rep and the mermaid dresser + flooring diys for my alt characters
• crafted and customized mush lamps for my mythical forest
• ordered stuff for decorating 
• watered flowers
• did a few trades


----------



## Kattea

Got three pieces of art (one genuine for my museum, two fakes to decorate my house and museum garden).
Cleaned up some of my overgrown flowers
Got some inspiration for a mermaid living room


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/5
• Another Sunday, another HHA S-rank (current score: 180,564 pts)
• Kevin showed me how to make firewood. 
• Pekoe sent me on a treasure hunt; I found it in front of Kitty's house. It was a double-sided wall clock. 
• Someone lost a bag! Since my inventory was full, I had to leave it there for a bit, but it turned out to be Gayle's. 
• Caught a miyama stag!
• There was a notice on the board; the next Fishing Tourney is this Saturday! 
• Found some seaweed! 
• Went searching for a scallop so I could talk to Pascal, and he gave me a recipe for the Mermaid Shelf. 
• Did some rearranging in my house, and cleared out a lot of storage space.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## JKDOS

Over the weekend, I worked on fishing and bug catching. As of July 5th, I was able to check off every bug and fish for May, June, and July. Officially all caught up.


----------



## ThomasNLD

- Due to a full inventory, I earned over a million selling hot items (shell partition & especially iron bars). 
- I caught a sunfish, now I got everything new for this month. I can focus now on the barreleye and the ranchu goldfish or something.
- I got my first tradable thingy for Pascal.and gathered a lot of new diving stuff. 
- Did the usual routine stuff (fossils, watering, moving hybrids around, etc.

I`m especially happy with the sunfish and even more with the giraffe stag I caught yesterday. It earned me a lot of money in sold bugs though.


----------



## Wolfie

I managed to get a Scorpion Island full of money rocks as a mystery island. I also am close to finishing up my second to last home loan.


----------



## Miss Misty

Finally got to play around with diving and caught a bunch of creatures
Got the Mermaid Lamp DIY
Sold bugs to Flick & commissioned a Great Purple Emperor Model
Helped Wisp (1 more to finish off the Miles task)


----------



## Tiffany

i finished catching all the deep sea creatures for July and I caught a giraffe stag.


----------



## Kattea

Did my daily scuba diving and got a mermaid rug DIY
Completed a few trades for some extra NMT
Rebuilt a bridge I demonlished yesterday (to move it one space over T_T)


----------



## Narson03

Got five stars on my island!


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• collected the daily bonus nook miles
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• said goodbye to shep and found him a new home
• collected shells + star fragments
• bought some stuff from saharah
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• went swimming, my island rep got the mermaid wall clock diy and both my alt characters got pearls ;u;
• caught the napoleonfish - the last july fish i needed! wasted 40 bait on it just for it to show up on its own lmaooo
• did a few trades


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/6
• I just found a Lily of the Valley plant! I hope this means what I think it does! 
• Unfortunately, we're still stuck at 4 stars  ("_There's too many trees_" my rear; screw off, Isabelle!  )
• Label was back again, this time asking  me to model a sporty outfit. She gave me a hat in thanks. 
• Caught a cyclommatus Stag! 
• Removed a few palm trees...
• Went hunting for a scallop; Pascal gave me a pearl!


----------



## John Wick

I dug out more flowers from yesterdays rain.


----------



## Nouris

Completely rearranged my island this morning.. I’m so tired


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Chynna

Got mermaid dresser DIY from Pascal
Got all Springy-ride on colors for my park from trading on Nookazon
Dug up all fossils
Caught new items for museum while diving
Checked Nook Cranny for anything new
Checked tailors shop for anything new
Donated anything new to museum
Talked to all the villagers
Watered all flowers in garden


----------



## mollyduck

Sorry, meant to post in the “something good” thread.


----------



## skarmoury

I finally got ACNH today!! so the usual first day stuff, including naming and stuff!

Islander Spring of Milkiss!


----------



## Cherry Tree

Been trying to raise my island to 3 stars so I've pretty much spent all day adding items, making fences and planting flowers.... Hope it will be worth it!


----------



## ~Kilza~

The main thing I did today was finally get a snooty. I got Gwen in my campsite, I've been wanting a snooty for awhile so I could have all 8 personality types, so I tried to get them to replace Prince and thankfully they chose them in my 2nd attempt. While Gwen is not my first snooty choice (due to wanting species diversity and already having a penguin), I don't mind since at least I have all the personality types now.


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped (regular ugh) Gulliver
Did more diving and beetle hunting


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/7
• Caught a grasshopper! 
• Flick was here today! I brought him my Birdwings to make a collectible. 
• Completed the daily bonus NM+ offers. 
• Pekoe was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind (phew!)
• Went scallop hunting (took a while), Pascal gave me a pearl! 
• Removed some excess flowers. 
• Caught a horned atlas and a horned Hercules! 
• Found a mantis shrimp! 
• Chased a vampire squid around the island for AT LEAST 2 laps before finally catching it. 
• Went on a few NMT trips to find bugs for Flick, but wasn't very successful...


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Re did my entrance area. Seeing all these cute islands made me wanna redo my own and I've barely gotten started lol. I added really cute heart cliff waterfall thingys and plan to decorate them later. I'll add a pic later! :3c


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• collected my daily nook miles bonus 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• collected shells
• returned a lost item to henry
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters
• delivered an apology gift to zucker from dobie
• my island rep got star fragments from celeste + my alt characters got diys 
• went island hopping and found one of my dreamies, skye! 
• caught scallops for pascal and got 2 pearls + a dupe mermaid diy
• helped out gulliver
• paid off alt characters loans
• crafted and customized mush lamps for mythical forest
• watered flowers


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Today I moved extra flowers from one beach to another, I still need to gather newly spawned flowers to my beach. I collected, assessed and sold all fossils. Had visitors over to shop and one even walked through my whole island and helped me work out what I need to do to make my island better. I need to move my campsite and plan to move more villagers to the outside of my river. I'm about to buy and donate 3 more paintings to my museum.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## matt2019

Cleaned up all the items on the ground and am ready to start the landscaping now. Also removed a ton of flowers a few days ago


----------



## marshallows

Completed the art section of my museum today! WOOT! 


Spoiler







​


----------



## Lattecakes

Today in Gardenia:

- made some space in my storage though it still seems to be overflowing with items (at least it's not maxed out anymore lol)
- reported Sherb (sorry Sherb XD) because I didn't like him wearing the shirt Raymond got him
- cleaned up my island a bit by npcing all of my clothing items I didn't need 
-spoke to all of my villagers to make sure they are doing okay
-gave every villager a gift
-spent 65k nook miles to redeem NMTS
-used those NMTS to go mystery island hopping because Twiggy has officially lefr Gardenia
-found my dreamie Diana, yay!!
-had to pass on Molly and Tom to get to Diana though, but it's okay because I needed a snooty because I haven't had one at all since day 1 of game release (shocking I know XD) 
-caught a carp for Sherb because he requested me to do so and how can I say no?! It's the least I can do after reporting him for wearing Raymond's gift lolol :c


----------



## fluttershy300

I managed to get sea creatures I haven’t caught yet and now almost done for this month. Also got Static a cool gift for his birthday tomorrow. It was 66,000 bells but I wanted to get him something special. He’s one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## xkittyy

I traded a bunch to get DIYs I've been wanting forever


----------



## Online_Barbecue

Today was my second day on my island. I completed everything you need to when starting. I visited a few islands and got my first villagers selected which are Hugh, Lily, and Audie. Pretty psyched.


----------



## Miss Misty

Agreed to let Bianca move out
Did some more creature hunting


----------



## Chynna

In Pianta Bay:

07/08

Checked mail 
Bought mysterious painting from Redd
Dug up all fossils
Talked to all villagers
Completed park
Watered all flowers in garden
Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
Checked tailors shop and bought anything new
Found pearl while diving
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I got an antique bed!


----------



## SweetDollFace

I got a Golden rose and a Blue wind flower today from my flowers! Im very excited and happy.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/8
• Gayle told me that Kevin was sick, so I made sure to drop by the store to get him some medicine. 
• Gulliver washed up again (I accidentally whacked him with my net), and I had a challenge finding the missing communicator parts due to the flowers overrunning my beaches. 
• Actually found a pearl on my own while hunting for a scallop! 
• Speaking of scallops, Pascal gave me another pearl. 
• Finished today's bonus NM+ offers. 
• Finally made the Mermaid Shelf and the Mermaid Dresser!
• Paid off a small chunk of my loan. 
• Went shopping for gifts to give my villagers! (Then took a break to play Splatoon) 
• Sent some letters and presents to my residents


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• got coin headpiece, nutcracker and pigtail for helping gulliver yesterday
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc 
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• collected shells + star fragments 
• collected daily nook mile bonus
• welcomed skye to the island & ordered her a doorplate
• ordered stuff for alt character’s house
• bought stuff from kicks
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• caught scallops for pascal and got the blue mermaid shoes, mermaid lamp diy and a pearl
• paid off alt characters’ loans
• decorated alt’s house a bit
• watered flowers
• did a few trades
• caught a golden stag


----------



## John Wick

Got a few more hybrids so I can finish the sides of the hedged villager houses.


----------



## Skandranon

created a new player to help me get mermaid stuff and more storage space


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## meggiewes

I had to move Nook's Cranny over one space. It should be in the proper place tomorrow where I can build the other set of staircase for the museum. But, I'll only see if it will work once I finish building my zen bridge.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I just got Francine to move in on my first try (she asked our targeted villager to move out first)!


----------



## Cherry Tree

After days of relentless adding plants, fences and trees I've finally got my 3 stars so K.K Slider will finally come to my island


----------



## Yujian

My good buddy Bruce moved out so I  was trying o find an eagle villager to replace him while island hopping I ran into Punchy and took him instead because I can't leave my dude Punchy behind!


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid farewell to Bianca
Commissioned a Saw Shark model from CJ
Sold fish to CJ


----------



## duckvely

I created a new character today! I'm going to make their house into a hotel


----------



## Skunk

Finished collecting all the bug models!! : ]


----------



## justalittlemad

A complete restart of the game. I have the airport color I wanted, my rivers aren't both south anymore, and the airport and plaza line up in such a way that it actually works.


----------



## John Wick

Got my Ocean Sunfish model in the mail.


----------



## Peachleif

I've been currently trying to get a tonnnn of the wedding furniture/set and decorating a venue for a wedding soon! it's kinda exhausting gathering the crystals lol


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today:

7/9
• Found a second Lily-of-the-Valley plant! I must be getting closer to 5 stars! 
• Someone lost a bag! After asking around, Kitty pointed me to Marshal, who turned out to be the owner. 
• C.J. was here today! He gave me a freestyle challenge. After completing it, I brought him my coelacanths to make a collectible. 
• Gave presents to a few villagers 
• Caught a sweetfish! 
• Went hunting for a scallop; Pascal gave me a Mermaid Princess Dress. 
• Cleared out some more storage space.


----------



## Cat_fish

I finally finished terraforming after struggling with it over the course of three days. I leveled my island and started from the ground up because I wasn't a fan of the layout. Now to move all my houses back in place... haha


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts 
• collected shells
• collected daily nook mile bonus
• sold bugs to flick 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• caught scallops for pascal and got mermaid closet diy + 2 pearls
• decorated alt character’s house a bit 
• changed alt characters house exteriors 
• helped wisp and got wallpaper
• caught a crucian carp for vivian 
• delivered a gift to audie from henry
• sent skye her doorplate 
• ordered stuff for skye’s backyard + alt characters house
• customized stalls for carnival/funfair area
• did a few trades


----------



## FreliaCrossing

I picked golden roses for my golden rose wreath! (I only have 2 plants so it is taking awhile to get the 10 for the materials)


----------



## _Rainy_

I finally saw a vampire squid today! I caught it very quickly which I’m a little disappointed about because I thought it would be a challenge. Beginners luck maybe? I also caught a puffer fish yesterday and It made me so happy because I didn’t know it was in the game. Pufferfish are my favorite and I always go to visit this pufferfish that’s in a store in San Francisco.


----------



## Chynna

Was able to get Cyd to move in :]


----------



## skarmoury

fixed Gladys' area with an outdoor bath and some bamboo and white pansies! I don't know why I'm doing this since I don't think I'll be permanently keeping Gladys, but her house was too cute not to decorate a bit on the outside.

also put up some hedge and market posts (or w/e you call that) around my town hall so make it look presentable. my island is a complete mess rn from all the stuff I've been buying but at least one of the buildings i can't move got some decorations :]


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Got a lot done today for my new island. It mostly consisted of bug catching and fishing. Almost caught 100 bugs and will finish up tonight, but the fishing is done for today. Caught 100 fish in a row so I could get the Cast Master nook miles achievement and it was really nerve racking. Took me all day today too, but got it done in time.


----------



## applesauc3

So...many...paths


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Pudge in the campsite
Got a mermaid fishy dress from Pascal
Went island hopping for a new resident
Got a windflower wand recipe from Celeste
Wished on stars
Invited Audie (internal screaming)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/10
• Marshal showed me how to use "Showmanship".
• Marshal also asked me to catch him a Horse Mackerel.
• Redd was here today! I bought the detailed painting after inspecting it. 
• Kitty showed me how to make a rustic-stone wall. 
• Went scallop hunting; Pascal gave me a recipe for the Mermaid Closet! 
• Had to stop early due to a crippling migraine...


----------



## Insulaire

MarzipanDragyn said:


> Here's what happened on Shione Island today!
> 
> 7/10
> • Marshal showed me how to use "Showmanship".
> • Marshal also asked me to catch him a Horse Mackerel.
> • Redd was here today! I bought the detailed painting after inspecting it.
> • Kitty showed me how to make a rustic-stone wall.
> • Went scallop hunting; Pascal gave me a recipe for the Mermaid Closet!
> • Had to stop early due to a crippling migraine...


Showmanship is one of the best reactions, congrats! *twirls with stars in your direction*


----------



## _Rainy_

Today I started taming my flower problem. Snake tried to go in behind me and water them, but I actually put cc on the ground so no more flowers growing out of control.


----------



## Meira

I got someone to hold onto Stitches so I could have him back with his actual interior. 
One of my biggest accomplishment


----------



## Kattea

Went to a friend’s island to wish on some stars
Got a mermaid table for my mermaid living room
Donated a statue to the museum (it was real!)


----------



## Insulaire

Met Gullivarr, laughed at new dialogue from an NPC while I still could ("SMS Bounty" is an A+ pun, folks), eagerly await his pirate booty
Got awesome art from a bunch of friendly members here and have one whole wing/section completely done. It feels nice to sit amongst non-bare walls up there 
Received some terrible gifts from my villagers, though it was the thought that counts
Finished my wedding dining area with the addition of a grand piano. It kinda looks like it glows inside in the moonlight!
Ankha was up late for some reason and had two back to back dialog sessions with Fang, one of which was completely new to me, so I feel accomplished in hearing it!


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Made the first part of the residential services, I placed Kid Cat and Agent S. next to each other since they have similar home design, but in different colors (kid cat=ref agent s=blue)
Destroyed the first ever bridge I made on my island and now planning on what to put as rivers
Made a playgroundish place which was pink themed


----------



## dizzy bone

I worked on my rock garden a little more. Got 4 rocks in there although the fifth one seems to not spawn because there's a cliff or an incline blocking the view, even though there's plenty of space on all sides. I tried reworking this area a million times to get it to spawn but it doesn't so I put a tall garden rock there instead . I also did the fishing tourney this morning and got 300 points total. I didn't realise it was added on from the last tourney so that was interesting.

edit nvm got the rock to spawn wow.


----------



## John Wick

Finished the fishing tourney and got all the items.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Kadori

I tried swimming for the first time! 
I'll try to collect all the sea creatures soon! :3


----------



## xara

forgot to post yesterday lol

• checked the mail
• accidentally tt’d to august so i had to pluck a bunch of weeds lmao
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting 
• collected shells
• prevented vivian from moving
• collected daily bonus nook miles
• bought stuff from kicks
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• caught scallops for pascal and got the pink mermaid shoes + 2 pearls
• decorated alt’s house a bit
• began working on skye’s backyard 
• ordered some stuff 
• did a few trades


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I did a few rounds of the fishing tourney. I was also able to catch new fish in the process to be donated to the museum!


----------



## Hobowire

I started on the haunted house.


----------



## John Wick

I watered heaps of flowers at 4 different times yesterday, and got not a single hybrid.
Today I've watered them again to see if I get nothing again tomorrow.

I miss NL breeding.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Invited my three villagers in from the mystery tour islands and got a little help from my mom to help me get the right villagers. I got Sherb, which was a surprise to find him so quickly, Norma, giving her a try because I've never had the 50 welcome amiibo villagers before, so she was new to me, and finally Merry. I love the cat villagers, so I couldn't pass her up. Also collected a lot of the materials I needed for Timmy and Tommy's shop, which is going to be built tomorrow. Donated 15 things to Blathers so I could get the museum started being built. Paid off my 98k loan today too, so I will get my expansion tomorrow and more storage space. Finally, I did some more swimming today and caught a few more sea creatures.


----------



## DragonLatios

I Found a The Last Sun Fish i need for a model and got some fish for a model i am getting but need to find again like two more neon terea and guppy. But still need to find one more gold fish. But i going after the fishs at not all year around.


----------



## Le Ham

I found a pearl while diving for the first time in like a week, wow


----------



## Nodokana

I gave the area in front of my residential services a makeover. I made a "castle". 

- Trades


----------



## Miss Misty

Sold fish to CJ
Participated in the fishing tournament
Got a Mermaid bed DIY from Pascal


----------



## Kattea

Caught three new fish from the fishing tourney
Got some inspiration for a santorini style section of my beach


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I finally completed the island togetherness nook mile achievement! That requires talking to every villager everyday for like 50 days. 
I'm yet to find someone with a thought/moving bubble. It's been 2 weeks since someone asked (and I said no) so I don't know what's going on... 
About to giveaway a heap of my flowers to someone.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I had some previous ideas that I didn't really complete or like anymore so I tore it all down and left it all bare. Now I have an empty canvas to work on again in parts of my island.


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• collected shells
• collected daily bonus nook miles
• hung out with @Izuku Midoriya for the fishing tourney :3
• ordered some stuff
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• sold my stockpile of fish to cj [size=1finally[/size]
• caught scallops for pascal and got 2 pearls + mermaid rug diy
• decorated alt’s house a bit
• worked on skye’s backyard a bit
• crafted and customized furniture 
• watered flowers 
• did a few trades


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today:

7/11 (Fishing tourney! )
• Managed to wake up at a decent hour to compete! 
• Donated the detailed painting I ordered to Blathers. 
• Gathered a ton of Manila clams to make fish bait. 
• Caught an ocean sunfish and a Napoleonfish! 
• I managed to get over 100pts in the tourney! 
• Paid off a small chunk of my loan.
• I managed to get over 200pts total in the tourney! 
• Paid off another small loan chunk. 
• Rearranged a ton of flowers.
• I managed to get over 300pts total in the tourney! Awesome!
• Got a lot of loot for the points I traded in. 
• Completed today's NM+ bonus offers. 
• Went on an Able's shopping spree. 
• Paid off a third loan chunk.
• Emptied out more storage space. 
• Went scallop-hunting, and Pascal gave me a pearl. 
• Did a TON of rearranging, and now there are no more flowers overrunning the beach.


----------



## nightxshift

Nothing cuz I’m poor and I don’t have NH


----------



## Darcy94x

Probably my biggest achievement all week...


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Finally, I have the horned atlas beetle in the museum! It's the last of the seasonal bugs I wanted to catch.

Had to go to a mystery island for it. Picked all the flowers and chopped down all the trees except two coconut trees. Spent an hour chasing and catching anything that moved before the elusive beetle showed up.


----------



## tajikey

Had a camper today...Frobert. I like the look of him, so I won his game and asked him to move in. Problem is, Nook gave him Angus as a move out candidate. That's a problem because I hadn't received the mad cow's photo as of yet. I closed out, and reloaded the game. I went through the same process hoping Nook would volunteer someone else, but alas, it was Angus again. I closed out a third time, then when I started up, I ran into Angus and gifted him for the day...bet you'll never guess what I got in exchange...HIS PHOTO! I then returned to Frobert, won his game, and thankfully Nook recommended Angus again!


----------



## Hobowire

almost done with the haunted house


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Attended K.K. concert (K.K. Calypso)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I gave more gifted fruits to some of my villagers to increase my friendship with them. I got another K.K. album in the process which is My Place. Finally, I caught an ocean sunfish for the first time, which gave me a good laugh because it completely covered my character.


----------



## John Wick

The same as yesterday.

Got zero hybrids after watering them four different times of the day, and rewatered them again today.


----------



## aericell

Picked weeds
Cleaned up some flowers
Moved Shep's house a few spaces
Finished decorating most of my island (only need a few more items outdoors and then I'll work on houses)
Helped Gullivarr


----------



## Kattea

Worked on my campsite (it's a glampsite!)
Completed some trades for my teddy bear catalog
Got Stale Cupcakes (the best song) from KK slider


----------



## Hobowire

LOEY said:


> Picked weeds
> Cleaned up some flowers
> Moved Shep's house a few spaces
> Finished decorating most of my island (only need a few more items outdoors and then I'll work on houses)
> Helped Gullivarr





Woa. Loey sighting. 

Finished haunted house kinda. Create seashell station sold by sally.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today:

7/12
• Today, I discovered that if your internet gets turned off, the initial loading screens take FOR-FRIGGIN-EVER to finish. I sat here for at least five minutes waiting for the first two to go away (and that was for both of them separately, not combined). 
• Another Sunday, another S-rank from the HHA (current score: 185,893 pts)
• Thanks to my efforts yesterday, I recieved the bronze, silver, and gold fishing trophies from C.J.! 
• Caught a horned elephant beetle! 
• Kitty showed me how to make a bamboo stool. 
• Apparently, Pekoe was sent a package that was supposed to go to Kitty's house; she asked me to deliver it. 
• Accidentally pressed A too many times when talking to Slider, ended up listening to K.K. Mambo (at the very least, it was a song I didn't have yet).
• Went scallop-hunting, and Pascal gave me a pearl. 
• Went on an NMT trip to replenish my stock of weeds, caught a walking stick!


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I forgot to write here yesterday and I did all of this yesterday night so yeah 

Destroyed 2 of my bridges 
Disassembled my campsite that was filled with flowers 
Finished half of my project that consists of a pagoda, katana, and bamboo trees
Plucked my gold roses 
Went to cherry blossom season and conveniently, Gulliver was there! So I farmed him


----------



## xara

forgot to post for sunday

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to all my villagers and gave them gifts
• collected shells
• collected daily bonus nook miles
• donated the last painting i needed - just need 2 more statues and i’ll be done with the art exhibit! 
• ordered stuff 
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• caught scallops for pascal and got 2 diys + 1 pearl
• listened to k.k. slider and got k.k. parade
• decorated house a bit
• changed alt character’s house exterior
• watered flowers 
• did a few trades


----------



## satine

A whole lot more than I've accomplished in a long time! I took a super long hiatus and only was able to get back into it at the beginning of this month. At first I wanted to restart, but I decided to just scrap everything I had been doing and get a fresh idea as to what I wanted to do with my island layout wise. I created a new concept layout and all day, I've been terraforming and TTIng through June to not only get through the wedding event like I had missed last month due to my illness, but to also move everyone's house, which is such a pain :,) I'll hopefully get done with it and be able to slow back down to the day-to-day pace by the time I reach the actual date that we're on now. I low key spent all day working on it so my eyes kind of hurt and I feel a little unproductive real-life wise but that's okay. Soon it'll be completed and I can get into the super fun part, which is landscaping!!!!


----------



## duckvely

Started laying paths
Finished entrance area
Worked on campsite
Worked on fair area
Worked on getting more flowers
Started planning beachside cafe
Started planning market area


----------



## John Wick

Was so bored I TT'd to tomorrow and came back.

Flick was there so I gave him 3 hercules beetles for a model.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today: 

7/13 (it's raining, and my internet is still out)
• A third Lily-of-the-Valley plant has grown in! 
• Rex showed me how to express "Pride".
• Rex also asked me if I would catch him an ocean fish; he ended up with a suckerfish. 
• Leif was here today! 
• Cleared out a bunch of storage space. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers. 
• Plucky asked me to catch a cicada for her. She ended up with a brown cicada. 
• Went scallop hunting, and Pascal gave me a Mermaid Princess Dress, this time in a different color. 
• Caught a blue weevil beetle! 
• Went around gathering clams so I could replenish my stock of fish bait. 
• For the first time in a while, I found Wisp floating around on the beach. He gave me a humidifier, of all things...
• Went island-hopping to try catching a ton of beetles; finally caught a Giraffe Stag and a Giant Stag!


----------



## Hobowire

gave a few tours.
added easter egg posters to the haunted house
farm stars
farm snowflakes
farm celeste
farm pascal
farm gulliver
farm gullivarr
contemplated on letting sprocket go for the 1000th time
order some stuff from nook shopping
crafted tings


----------



## Ciary

Today I created a little farm area. hopefully the area I made is sufficient for the farming update that will come eventually


----------



## azurill

I finally got Margie’s photo today . She was my 3rd villager. I also got a Giant stag early this morning. Rearranged some flower gardens, hoping to finally get some black cosmos and purple roses. Pirate Gullivarr finally made an appearance on Serenity.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Although it's not as much as usual, here's what happened on Shione Island today: 

7/14
• Kicks was here today! 
• Harry was thinking of moving away, but I was able to change his mind. 
• Patty needed to return something to Kevin, but was too embarrassed to do it herself, so I ended up being the delivery girl instead. 
• After hunting for a scallop, Pascal gave me the recipe for the Mermaid Bed.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I FINALLY found, and caught, (and donated) the cicada shell.

Actually, I saw my first one last night. 

I walked up to it with my net. Heart pounding. Saying "Yes, I finally found one of these dang things!"...I swung the net. The net hit the tree above the shell. The shell fell off the tree, onto the ground...and disappeared. I almost put the game down, walked into the forest outside and never came back. Lol. 

BUT...today, I found a second one, caught it no problems...and finally took the load off my mind of searching every day for one. I don't care if I never see another one in my entire time of playing the game now. Hahaha.


----------



## azurill

Today I have given gifts to my villagers, watered flowers. Found a new diy lily crown, found all of the fossils . Got a pearl from Pascal. Talked to CJ to get a  new fish model. Went to Ables and nooks. Celeste was on my island last night I got the hyacinth wand diy. 

@LuchaSloth  Congratulations on catching the cicada shell. I have not seen one yet, do you remember what type of tree it was on?


----------



## LuchaSloth

azurill said:


> @LuchaSloth  Congratulations on catching the cicada shell. I have not seen one yet, do you remember what type of tree it was on?



It was on a normal tree both times I saw it. Possibly a fruit tree. But, not a palm or a cedar. I don't know if that really makes a difference. Chances are, it can probably be on anything. But, yeah...it was a normal "leafy" tree.


----------



## azurill

LuchaSloth said:


> It was on a normal tree both times I saw it. Possibly a fruit tree. But, not a palm or a cedar. I don't know if that really makes a difference. Chances are, it can probably be on anything. But, yeah...it was a normal "leafy" tree.



Thank you so much


----------



## Pintuition

I FINALLY took care of all the loose flowers cluttering up the left side of my island. It rains so often that it got out of control so fast. It looks so much better cleaned up. I also was able to start working on fixing up some of my beach areas. More productive than I usually am, haha!


----------



## Satomi-sama

_First ever post on this forum:_ Ahem... I kicked out Shep (I really hated his appearance, not gonna lie), waiting for someone to move in. Bridge from last night's construction finished today. Added some pavement, outdoor baths and fences. Popped balloons, fished and caught bugs. Keeping Gulliver's communicator parts with me so they can rust (I'm planning on building a robot, so I need a lot of those rusted parts anyway). And that's about it really.


----------



## MellowPopo

_Hmm.. well I am trying to collect the mermaid furniture, I got the desk and underwater floor so far( I’m pretty slow). Dabbing into changing the aesthetic of my island BUT, I’m kinda lost . I’m always like “oh my gosh that’s cute, but this one is even cuter” I can’t decide._


----------



## AlyssaAC

Talked to my new villager, Norma. She's my fifth villager on my new island, so now just gotta wait for resident services to upgrade before I get anymore. Did the daily chores and caught a few more new bugs and fish for today. Also cut down all my trees today and removed all my flowers. Gonna replant everything and figure out where to put stuff later.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today:

7/15
• Ran into Gullivarrr today! (I loved his commentary ) Surprisingly, finding his phone didn't take very long at all.
• After tracking down a scallop, Pascal gave me a pearl for it. 
• FINALLY caught a giant isopod... after chasing it around the island twice and shouting profanities every time it zigzagged out of reach...
• (End Note: I had planned on playing more at night, but wasn't able to do so no thanks to heat exhaustion, dehydration, and nearly fainting at the store. This was not my day. )


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Rosch

Marina finally taught me the final Normal-exclusive reaction (Daydreaming). Now I'm only missing one reaction (Confident) and I can finally start inviting my permanent villagers.


----------



## JSS

Just began building a farm area. It'll end up being bigger than I initially had in mind but that's alright. There's just a "vineyard" right now. My island doesn't follow a specific theme entirely but I'm drawing heavily from European places. I have a walled town with a residential area, museum and upper plaza towering over this area. Like something out of Italy, basically.


Spoiler: sneak peek





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283815822922641408


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished most of my second character’s house.
I still haven’t started working on the main character’s house though, but it’s progress.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

not too much...

- stopped by the stores and bought anything that peaked my interest
- checked around to see if I had any NPCs
- checked to see if any of my villagers would ping me to move


----------



## Serabee

Not so much something I accomplished, but definitely something good- so, I TT, and on July 29th I had a meteor shower. I decided to TT forward a day or two (one day to get the fragments, then I went one more day because I ordered some things) and was planning to go back in time at that point to enjoy the meteor shower again. But, on July 31st, Redd showed up. So, I went forward a day, into August, to get my art.

And guess what's happening on August 1st? ANOTHER meteor shower! What are the chances 

I'm also set to get some good work done on my haunted/witch's house. I ordered some candles for it and decided I'm going to see if I can keep the house dark except for candles for atmosphere!

OH! And I also got an extra Mermaid Fishy Dress in pink yesterday from Pascal, so I gave it to Marina today, and she's just too precious in it  I COULD'VE traded or sold it, but seeing Marina wearing it is PRICELESS


----------



## OLoveLy

I always want a little duck as a villager and got Molly ! So happy !


----------



## SirSean

Just got the usual resources and another pearl from Pascal unfortunately.


----------



## Sharksheep

Figured out my next project area. Just need to wait and order furniture and see what fits.


----------



## Imbri

- Caught the scarab beetle to donate.
- Changed some customization on a few things, making them fit the areas better.
- Moved some flowers around.
- Arranged for a bridge demolition. I'm 99% certain which one I want for a replacement.
- Found some lovely patterns of pressed flowers someone posted and made a collage of them in my kitchen.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Did my daily tasks and unexpectedly found my last fossil. Thank you, RNG powers-that-be.


----------



## Skandranon

I for the first time moved a house. Let the laying out of the final villager spots begin!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I spoke to all of my villagers today and caught a cicada shell to be donated to the museum. Queenie was feeling sick today, but I quickly came to her rescue by giving medicine. She felt better afterward which is nice.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Went searching for a new villager with island tickets. Settled on Mac. Wasn't really looking for another jock...but, I usually end up liking their designs over the others. Mac is just a straight-up pooch, and I like that. Lol.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today:

7/16 (got off to a late start) 
• Thanks to the bulletin board, I now know that Rex's birthday is coming up on the 24th!
• Sahara was here today! I love the change they made to her dialog and exchange system; it's much more efficient now that you don't have to keep asking again after buying one thing. 
• Went scallop hunting; Pascal gave me a pearl. 
• Reached the final Fossil Assessment milestone!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Pretty quiet day today, as Resident Services is being remodeled and the museum too, so I basically just did my normal chores. Also got a gift from Norma, who just moved in yesterday. Other than that, I've been looking for the scarab beetle and horned hercules. They keep eluding me...


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## grayacnh

I started my terraforming journey today and designed around my entrance and started the museum too^^ it's gonna take a long time but I'm happy to have finally got the energy to do some scary changes lol. I'm really happy with how my entrance looks, it's raised with a incline straight away from the entrance, and I plan to have loads of raised up bits, waterfalls, inclines (the max limit is probably gonna hinder me, alot ).
But yeah to summarise, I got the courage to make some changes and I'm really happy with how they're turning out even if it is taking a long time to do! It will be so worth it in the end. 
I also got a couple recipes I've been wanting for a while, one of which ima be finishing off an area with later :3


----------



## azurill

Today in Serenity. I gave gifts to my villagers , checked the shops for anything new . Got a new diy from pascal. Found my first purple rose while watering flowers. I will be redoing some of my flowers this afternoon. Talked to flick and will get a new model tomorrow. Found all of my fossils.


----------



## stitchmaker

Started the game and found a purple hybrid by the door.   It's the last hybrid.
Found Gulliver for visit 10.  Got a new DIY recipe from Pascal.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Today was actually very eventful! 
Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 


7/17
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; I was initially SO bummed, because it was Marina the Octopus, and I had no open space for her 
• Rex apparently left something at Maddie's house; she asked me if I'd return it to him. (It turned out to be a kitty litter box...I don't even wanna know...)
• Kevin told me that C.J. was here today! I gathered up my whale sharks to make a collectible.
• C.J. turned out to be not far from my house this time around! After I gave him the whale sharks, I agreed to his challenge: three big fish in a row. I caught a sea bass and two red snappers (Plucky bought the sea bass off of me).
• Marshal misplaced a bag, and asked me if I could help him find it (I said yes, of course). For some reason, it was right in the entrance to Pekoe's yard. 
• Marina alerted me to something important; Kevin was thinking of moving away! I was stuck mulling it over for far longer than I'd like to admit. (Kevin was one of my first villagers here, and Marina had been a past villager of mine in Wild World; this made decision making very hard...) I ended up deciding to continue thinking about it as I completed the tasks I'd already recieved today. 
• I finally decided to ask Marina about moving; I'd been having trouble deciding for AT LEAST an hour. (I also ended up playing games with her for a little while) Since I'd already celebrated his birthday, and earned his picture, it was just enough to help me decide, and Marina will be on her way soon! Still, I am going to miss Kevin...I'd better find someone nice who's willing to take him in...
• I was NOT expecting Kevin to start packing so quickly! I immediately put out a call on TBT to find him a good home. 
• Went scallop-hunting; Pascal gave me a pearl. 
• Cleared out some storage space, again (I do that a lot, I've noticed...)
• I had to get fleas off of poor Maddie 
• Gave a few gifts to my villagers 
• Crafted and customized multiple shell-themed items. 
• Finally crafted the Mermaid Bed and Closet. 
• Harry taught me the final reaction left to learn: Inspiration! Huzzah! 
• Looked up cool designs and worked on my paths. Also found some cute picnic blanket ideas. 
• Wrote Kevin one last letter. 
• Went island-hopping to find beetles and sharks (and accidentally dozed off for about an hour)
• Finally caught a scarab beetle! 
• Paid off a hefty chunk of my loan, thanks to C.J. 
• Landed on a money rock island and made bank! 
• Got stung by a scorpion outside of Resident Services because I didn't see it and it startled me...
• Crafted a bunch of items before going to bed. 
• Sadly, no one came for Kevin, so I'm a little disappointed  still, I hope he'll be okay, wherever he ends up. Maybe I'll see him visiting some day...


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Attended K.K. concert (K.K. Samba)
Visited Mac in the campsite


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

I found Stitches on a mystery island on my 26th ticket! Debating to go back and try and get someone else again right now


----------



## Toska

Today in Laverre I:

-Checked my mailbox. This is something I do everybody but added it because I actually had no mail, which is odd.
-Said hello to Peanut, who is unpacking her boxes today
-Terraformed an area around where 2 villager houses used to be to make a cliff (later used for a hang out/library area)
-Made a campsite area for the TBT campsite  contest (which I plan on posting tomorrow )


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/18
• Kevin moved out, and a lot for Marina's house has been set up. I'm thinking I'll be changing the setup once I'm allowed to. 
• Rex warned me that Plucky was sick!  I made sure to drop by the store before going to see her. 
• After finding a scallop, Pascal gave me a pair of Mermaid Shoes. 
• Did a ton of decorating and crafting and customizing; there are now two picnic areas, and both the western and eastern beaches have been modified. 
• Requested K.K. Folk from Slider. 
• Looked up neat designs to try out!
• (Took a break to play some Splatoon; as much as I'd like to take place in the current tournament, I don't think I'm good enough yet) 

I had planned on making some designs myself, but I ran out of steam after-hours, and decided to hold off until tomorrow.


----------



## rosabelle

I was going to go island hopping to look for Dom. I was sooo ready and then guess who I found on my second NMT? Raymond. Lol totally not a dreamie but I told myself I’d take him in if I ever found him since I wanted to see what he was like (with the hype and all).
Started terraforming the area for my villager houses. Not even halfway through but will continue again tomorrow probably.
Cleaned up a few of my out of control hybrids.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Jhine7

Restocked materials and bought 20 million worth of turnips.


----------



## Pintuition

I FINALLY finished my beach surf shop area I've been trying to build. I just couldn't make up my mind about what I wanted. Now I have a great place to store my extra wetsuits on the beach for easy access!

As a side note, I also got one of my villagers to move after 4 months of trying!


----------



## Alienfish

Moved in Wade, and made a campsite for the site event


----------



## ThomasNLD

I actually caught my first barreleye. All other activities pale in comparison. 

Ranchu goldfish, I'm coming for you next!


----------



## Eevees

Got few more houses moved in different areas (Time travel)
Finished what is now my campsite, happy with it atm.
Tried to clean up bit flowers


----------



## Hobowire

farmed and still farming for photos.  dread.


----------



## loveclove

I got 2 villagers photos FINALLY!


----------



## _Rainy_

I got the giant isopod the last one that I needed. Finally saw Gullivarr and was kind of disappointed that hitting him with a net didn’t wake him up. Got a pirate treasure robe which is cool, but I’ve been waiting so long and was hoping for a non clothes item.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 


7/19
• Marina officially moved in today! 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts me at 194,823 points!
• Using the money I saved up, I bought 23 stacks of turnips from Daisy Mae; they were 94 bells apiece! 
• Almost blew through 20 bags of bait, but I finally caught a giant snakehead! 
• It took longer than usual to find a scallop today, but Pascal still rewarded me well with a recipe for the Mermaid Chair.
• Decided to work on some pro designs...
• Completed a "robe" based on Rachnera from MonMusu; I was irritated by the limited clothing types available, but I somehow made it work. This brings my recent slew of MonMusu clothes to a close, and I'm actually rather proud of them 
• Made hoodies for the rest of the Holy Quintet from Madoka Magica. I still like how Homura's turned out best.
• Posted all of my aforementioned work to the design kiosk! 
• Took a break to play Splatoon (and came across the most toxic team of edgy pre-teen trolls I've ever met).
• Dug up a bunch of manilla clams to replace the bait I'd used this morning. 
• FINALLY managed to catch the gigas giant clam after chasing it halfway across the island (WHY IS IT SO FAST???).
• Also, I caught a horseshoe crab!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Today in Rhue-llyn, I placed an incline for my museum entrance and paid it off so it will be ready tomorrow. Tomorrow I just have to demolish the original incline then I can place the final one. 
I need to do some pathing and moving a Bush and flowers to make it look better. 

I shopped at ables and bought a pom pom sweater, a skirt and some socks. I spoke to sable and got some more patterns. 

I browsed nooks but didn't buy anything. 

I tried to make a snowman but kicked one of the balls into a cliff by accident. 

On Amethyst, I bought a dress and some glasses from sable as she was set up in my plaza. 

I bought a paper lantern and a spice rack0 from nooks then sold a heap of stuff like shells and weeds. 

I spoke to all my villagers, including my newest resident Hornsby. Sydney was crafting a log bench but I already know it. 

I weeded the rest of my cliff area. Hunted down all my fossils then I hit all my rocks. I plan to chop some wood then harvest my oranges to sell.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I spoke to my villagers today and gave Queenie a clover dress to give her something comfortable to wear during the summer season. I met Gullivarr for the first time and was able to find his phone in the ocean (how does that still work after being submerged in water?). I continue to go diving to catch sea creatures to relax in the game. I even managed to catch the giant isopod after chasing it for a few minutes before cornering it at the water limits.


----------



## litilravnur

I was able to see a double rainbow


----------



## Fraggle

Today I decided to be brave and created a whole new waterfall section on my cliffs. I like waterfalls to look natural so this drops down into my river.

I also built 3 diagonal bridges which was stressy but really worth it, the bridges look great placed diagonally. I use stepping stones to reach them from my paths to avoid gaps in the pathing.

Finally Tasha asked to leave and I let her. I adore that skunk so much! I am at max friendship with her tho and I have her photo so I decided to let her go to try Diana who I hear good things about. I will buy her amiibo so I can have her back one day. This time with a house I won’t wreck by gifting her the wrong items before I knew better! We will meet again, Tash!


----------



## craftyshack

Yesterday, I felt really frustrated in part of my island that I was planning as a 2nd villager area. It's on the 2nd level and is a narrow and wide area, and I was having a lot of difficulty planning what to do with it!! One my friends ended up helping me out to plan it, and now I feel like I'm on a roll with trying to figure out what things look like  I feel that planning is the most challenging part, and then everything else and implementation is fun and falls into place. I ended up accomplishing a lot of the terraforming in this area to facilitate the placement of a bridge and moving one of the villagers into this area. Now I'm going to be landscaping and decorating the area a bit to before I finish adding my last incline and moving the other villagers  Really excited! As this is almost the last major part of the island that I want to finish!


----------



## Sharksheep

I finally got all 6 rocks to move into place. The lag was crazy and I'm looking forward to take down all the fossils I placed around.


----------



## Mick

Hornsby finally replaced the thrash bags in his house. _Progress! _

Equally exciting, I finally caught myself a horned hercules. I've been waiting to see one randomly! Now I can finally stop worrying about scaring off bugs for this month... It spawned in the worst place though, and I had to be very careful approaching it to not accidentally scare it off (walking along the ledge would have made the character do that little skip around the fence corner, which would have scared it)



Spoiler: Here's the bug catching puzzle


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally got a good majority of the bugs, fish and sea critters caught and all donated today. The only ones I'm missing now are the ranchu goldfish, colecanth, and snail. I'll have to wait on the snail and colecanth and the ranchu goldfish I will do later this year when there is less fish in the pond so it will be easier to find. My sixth villager moved in from the campsite. My first camper was Jacques, so it wasn't all that bad. Now to wait for the other villagers to move in...


----------



## Renivere

Thanks to my boyfriend, I got an inspiration to continue designing my island (I was in a designing gut for the longest time due to not being able to come up with anything) and I finally moved all the houses into my little neighborhood area!


----------



## Red Cat

I had a painful island hopping experience to fill a plot. I wasn't looking for anyone in particular, but I kept running into apes, anteaters, and Cherry twice. I thought about taking Chrissy, but I already have two pink villagers in Flora and Marina and did not want a third. I almost pulled the trigger on Poncho and Teddy, but I already have two jocks. After about 20 NMT, I had enough island hopping and was getting desperate to find someone decent. I ended up settling for this villager.



Spoiler


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/20
• Customized the cushions I'd ordered yesterday.
• Marshal was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind. 
• Harry showed me how to make a sleigh.
• Patty left something at Rex's house, and he asked me if I could return it to her. 
• Marina asked me if I would be willing to catch her any type of rhinoceros beetle; I gave her a Horned Atlas I'd been holding on to. She was thrilled! 
• Plucky sent me on a treasure hunt; I found it on the second level near the peach trees, and it turned out to be a baseball shirt. 
• Labelle was back, this time with a goth theme! (And then I learned she wouldn't take wand outfits... bummer) I dressed up as a witch, much to  her enjoyment. She gave me a cap as a reward. 
• Poor Marina ended up with fleas! 
• Went scallop-hunting, and Pascal gave me a recipe for the Mermaid Sofa. 
• Made preparations to temporarily relocate Marina's house to the neighboring beach so that I can work on her yard tomorrow.


----------



## Dunquixote

I got Raymond’s picture in the mail today  and I got my first orange hyacinth bud. Been having trouble getting certain hybrids to grow (but that’s okay since I have no clue where to put my flowers atm).


----------



## Chynna

In Pianta Bay:

Checked mail
Talked to all my villagers
Got the diy bottle from beach
Found all of Gulliver's communicator parts
Visited celeste on someones island and received sci-fi flooring recipe
Checked Nook Cranny and bought anything new
Checked ables and bought anything new
Dug up all fossils
Watered all flowers in my garden
Donated anything new to museum
Got red diner mini table and imperial low table from shaking trees


----------



## azurill

Today in Serenity 
Checked the mail and got Pipers photo. No need to water flowers because of the rain. Got the DIY from the beach nothing new. Got a pearl from Pascal. Gave gifts to most of my villagers. Static is not awake yet do he will get his gift later. Checked nooks will check Ables when they open. Label is here today. Margie is crafting today so got the bamboo bench from her.


----------



## meo

- got the golden axe recipe
- gifted items to the villagers I still need pictures from
- helped gulliver with his broken phone
- bought a graduation cap from able's which made me feel kinda pumped (two semesters left yay), going to save it for the date
- mailed out some letters


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Emmsey

2 villagers photos today. As someone who has played since launch and these are my first ones it was some accomplishment!!!

Other than that I went island hopping 55 jumps and I came home with Ankha. So pretty happy!


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped (regular) Gulliver
Got a DIY from Celeste
Terraformed a bit


----------



## satine

I actually did quite a lot! Yesterday I finished my living room and today I finished my kitchen, bedroom and laundry room / bathroom area. Tomorrow I plan on doing my basement and attic / study. Around my town, I planted a whole ton of trees. It's been empty since I stripped it of everything to start over on layout. I have about 1/3 of the island repopulated with trees. 

Oh!!! And how could I forget! I FINALLY finished most of my villagers' yard fencing. I need to fill it up with cute personalized little things still and I also have about two more houses (of non-permanent residents though, so I've been slow with them) to fence off. I won't put things outside of those because I am not yet sure who is going to live in those plots.

I also made a lot of progress on my campsite! I hope to finish it tomorrow so I can contribute to the contest!


----------



## courtky

I finally finished the art portion of my museum and I finished my little lake area with my pink and purple hyacinths... a break is needed now lol


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today: 

7/21
• Plucky told me that Flick was here, so I went back to the house to grab my Horned Atlases to commission a collectible. 
• Sold some of the extra bugs I'd been holding on to to Flick to make bank. 
• Set up the new plot for Marina's house, and started setting up her yard. 
• Gave Marina a Shell Wreath for her door. She seemed to like it 
• Marina also asked if I would catch her a sea bass; I said yes, of course. 
• After finding a scallop, Pascal gave me a pearl. 
• Maddie taught me how to express Mischief, also proving to me that I was actually still missing two more reactions. Now I have one left, and I'm kinda bummed about it. 
• It took ABSURDLY long to find a sea bass; figures, the one time I'm actively searching for it, it doesn't want to show up. 
• Crafted the Mermaid Couch and the Mermaid Chair, along with a few golden items and wooden pieces.  
• Took a break for a while...
• Caught bugs for Flick after-hours, but gave up after taking 5 NMT trips and having little luck in the endeavor.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I made a library area for Poppy, who will move in the day after tomorrow!  Put a plot (Whitney, who I am going to move out) right in the middle of some ancient (Greek) library ruins (the stone fence and stone stool) and decorated with flowers, weeds, a tiny library and a book stack. Now I just have to make some scrolls and put those on a simple panel to make it more ancient Greek.

Really proud of myself since I haven't done a whole lot of decorating lately, since I am lazy. The rest of my villagers - with the exception of Sally - are still stuck on my beaches for me to have room for decorating/terraforming, so I will have to step up my game.

I also finally found Gullivarrr! I like diving for his communicator much more than digging up communicator parts.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did the daily chores, talked to all my villagers and met Walt, who just moved in today. Invited Ursala from the mystery tour island and she will be my ninth villager to move into Lollilia. Helped my mom get a mermaid lamp, which is a recipe I just got today from Pascal. Her mermaid bathroom is now complete, so I'm happy for that. Been busy lately raising some bells and so far have 400k in the bank now. Caught a lot of fish and sea critters and are aiming for the nook miles goals at getting everything, so 5000 bugs and fish will take some time, but I'll be patient and keep catching.


----------



## Hobowire

grew some cedar trees.
got the ornament trees to spawn.
hosted a tree shaking event for ornaments.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/22
• Redd was here today; unfortunately, I already had the genuine piece he had on display...
• For the first time in weeks, I've found a new fossil! It was an Acanthostega!
• Not only did I find a new fossil, but now the fossil exhibit is complete! Huzzah! 
• Decorated Marina's yard a bit. 
• Found a pearl! 
• After finding a scallop, Pascal gave me a recipe for the Mermaid Rug! 
• Celeste was here today; I recieved a recipe for the Cancer Table. 
• Went island-hopping and completed many NM+ offers Belle devising to call it a night.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- gifted my villagers (no framed pictures received)
- dug up fossils and got them evaluated 
- shook the trees (got a mobile from one tree, I forget the other gift)
- bought some super cute pastel dresses from the Able Sisters 

Nothing much done today, lately I've mostly been doing dailies as I'm pretty happy with how my island looks, but looking forward to some potential building updates like Brewster's Cafe and the Dream Suite (fingers crossed!)


----------



## AlyssaAC

Omigosh! Finally got a three star island rating and are now getting K.K. Slider tomorrow and finally terraforming! Just in time for the next wave event if it does indeed require it. Phew... Anyway, besides that, did the daily chores today and moved in my last villager I needed to move in and it's Marshal. I think I got lucky on that island tour. 

As for the rest, my mom once again helped me to pay off my home loan, which makes it only one more to go. Also did a lot of swimming today to get started on paying off that last loan. It will be awhile...


----------



## JSS

Absolutely nothing! Just trades and more time travel


----------



## azurill

Today in Serenity 
I got Apples photo in the mail . Gave gifts to my villagers. Helped Regular Gulliver. Got a cool wind flower wreath diy from peanut when she was crafting. Bought anything new at Ables and nooks. Found my second purple rose while watering flowers.


----------



## Dunquixote

Reorganized all my diys.

Put my butterfly models on stone stools and have been trying some suggestions out to make one of my areas on my island a little creepier. Also added another scorpion model.

Traded some light houses for some other nook mile item variations.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today: 

7/23
• C.J. was here today! His challenge involved big fish this time, and I brought him my Great Whites to make a collectible after I'd completed it. 
• Patty asked me to catch her a wharf roach. (I wasn't able to find one, and I feel bad about it  )
• Ordered a blue cute music player as a present for Rex's birthday tomorrow. 
• After tracking down a scallop, I recieved a pearl from Pascal. 
• Took a break to do chores and play some Splatoon.
• Caught some more fish for C.J.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Finally got a green mum flower!! 
Now all I need is blue roses and purple windflowers.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Magnolia_

Today was island hopping day, and after 10 NMTs, I found Beau! I also got Gulivarrr for the first time which was nice. And I caught a giant isopod. And I did a bit of terraforming since I’m redoing my island entrance. I love productive days on my island


----------



## azurill

Today in Serenity
Watered my flowers checked the mail. Checked nooks and Ables for anything new. found my diy bottle.Gave gifts to my villagers. Redd is here today he only had one real painting. Got a woodland wall diy from crafting Sylvana. Got a new diy from pascal. 
Celeste is here now with shooting stars.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today:


7/24 (Rex's birthday! ...and it's raining. )
• Maddie told me she saw Gulliver washed up on the beach. She also admitted to "maybe" hitting him with a stick in an attempt to wake him up. 
• Rex's party went off without a hitch! I'm glad he liked his present; I was a little worried, but it looks like I chose well! 
• I found a pearl!
• After tracking down a scallop, Pascal gave me a recipe for the Mermaid Table! 
• Completed all of today's bonus NM+ offers. 
• Found someone who was willing to help me sell my turnips! (Next time, I hope we'll all have better luck with prices) 
• Finally caught a Giant Trevally and a Mahi-Mahi! Only took me over a month...
• Rearranged my Reactions wheel. 
• Ordered a few things to decorate the island with.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## azurill

Yesterday and today have been so exciting in Serenity. Yesterday I found my first purple pansy. Competed in the bug off, Got some new clothes from Ables . Found a new diy on my beach. 

Today in Serenity I got static’s photo in the mail. Found my first black cosmos. Found my diy bottle. Checked nooks for anything new. Sill too early to check Ables. Found Daisy Mae and bought turnips . 
I finally caught a cicada shell .


----------



## Larsi

At first I had an outdoor cafe. Was happy with it, but it was not great. After a while even removed all furniture to make a diy-trade plaza I had for weeks. It was actually a real waste of space so I've given away all diy's there so I could do a total make-over and made a new natural part so it fits with my island.

Before:





Now:




I'm really so happy with it


----------



## Hobowire

Up to 8 deer


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did a lot of terraforming today. After experimenting with it, trying to do a completely random, sorta natural island was beginning to be too hard for me to do. So I made the river pretty straightforward and two big cliffs with the top of my island. I'm actually pretty happy with how it came out. Grant it, it's not fancy like everyone else's, but I actually like having my island organized, so it's all good. Also finally invited Mitzi into my island today with her Amiibo card and will be using some more Amiibo cards to at least get the first five villagers out of my island so that they don't have the starting houses anymore.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Attended K.K. concert (K.K. Ragtime)
Finally got around to starting the Great Flower Purge


----------



## Cass123

Today in M.I. Town:
- I finally caught the golden stag! (Final one for July-August)
- Granted a wish!
- Visited Harvs Island to test out an idea for the main room of my house. I’m making a study! 
- Purchased enough books from Nooks Cranny for 8 book shelves! 
- Ordered most of the remaining items needed for the study!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Yesterday I made a cemetary on my island and it turned out quite nice. Also finally managed to get a new mermaid DIY from Pascal


----------



## Hobowire

gotten some photos and realize how long it takes to get one.


----------



## Corrie

I built my first incline!


----------



## Tobyjgv

Today I had a lot of motivation!! I went to a little scavenger hunt at someones island, and sent two letters to my pen-pal buddy!! I worked on two parts of my island- a little forest garden path, as well as starting another farm/flower area that goes down a path through my island


----------



## Crash

within the past few days i've done some terraforming that i actually love, finished my campsite, found spots for both shops, and finally got an outfit that suits my character perfectly. i've been so productive in my little virtual life so it makes up for the opposite happening in real life


----------



## vixened

redid my entrance, added some more zen fencing, moved Felicity's house, added a small park area on my beach, and bought the iron garden table diy from someone.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Agreed to let Hazel move out
Bought stuff from Saharah
Finished one section of the Great Flower Purge
Took down an old bridge that didn't fit my island's theme (sorry guys, I'll put a new one up tomorrow)


----------



## maria110

I gave Blather's the last fossil and completed the fossil wing of the museum.  Woot! Blathers and I were both very happy about it.


----------



## g u a v a

i did a ton today! 

- moved my entire orchard
- expanded cliff
- created a new neighborhood area
- created a second “secret” beach near the cliff i made


----------



## Renivere

Today on Jinbei:

I finally finished my rainbow flower fields and included a rainbow nova light following the sides of it! 
The right side of my island is basically completely decorated!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Managed to catch a Napoleon fish and donate it while grinding fish for CJ.


----------



## Toska

I didn't play much today (trying to beat inner agent 3 for Splatoon 2) but I finally got to dig up all the flowers cluttering my cliffs!


----------



## John Wick

I dug out the flowers I've been trying to breed for three months and put them in the trash.

It's a waste of time when breeding odds depend on visitors watering your flowers, which I will never do.


----------



## Hobowire

I collaborated with @Loriii and built my santa village 

Christmas in July.


----------



## pinkfawn

I finally caught the Golden Stag, which was a relief-- I was worried I wouldn't get it by the end of next month when they leave. Now I'm trying to get the Giant Trevally and Mahi Mahi.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Nothing. Absolutely nothing today.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I fell a bit behind, but I'm caught up again!
Here's what happened on Shione Island for the past three days!

7/25 (Bug-Off Time! )

Finally reached 5M in savings!
Reached both the 200 and 300 point markers in the Bug-Off, much to Flick's delight.
Ended up selling a lot of the "relics" I'd recieved, mostly due to the fact being that I already had most of them in storage.
After I tracked down a scallop, Pascal gave me a Mermaid Fishy Dress.
Paid off a small chunk of my loan, thanks to Flick.
Watered a few flowers, as I really want more purple tulips to grow.
Ordered a few things to decorate the island with.
Finished all of today's bonus NM+ offers (then took a break to play Splatoon...)
Tried hunting for a Golden Stag, but had no luck even after multiple trips... Gave up at about 3:46AM and tried to get some sleep.

7/26 (it rained this morning)

Today's HHA S-rank puts me at 194,574 points!
Flick sent me the silver and gold Bug trophies! 
Bought 24 stacks of turnips from Daisy Mae for 98bells per stack. I'm hoping I'll have better luck with prices this week...
The rain stopped somewhere around 2pm. I say "about", because I logged off for a bit due to still eing drowsy.
Today's scallop earned me a pearl from Pascal!
Cleared out a veritable TON of storage space. (Then I took a break to clean our pool up and exercise a bit, and then took a shower)
Requested Forest Life from Slider. I honestly prefer the "live" version to the recording (and then took another break to play Splatoon while I waited for late night critters to come out)
Prepared to once again hunt for the Golden Stag, bought multiple NMTs.
Completed today's bonus NM+ offers.
Accidentally dozed off while playing at 1:30, only realizing the fact after I startled myself awake with the notion that I could've crushed my Switch during my 3-hour snooze. Happy to know I hadn't rolled over onto it, I saved and put it away, because I apparently needed sleep.

7/27

Patty was considering moving away, but i was thankfully able to change her mind.
Leif was here today, and i bought 20 hibiscus starts, 10 red and 10 yellow. One of each went in Marina's yard to help finish up decoration.
Completed all of today's bonus NM+ offers.
Found a pearl!
After tracking down a scallop, Pascal gave me a recipe for the Mermaid Lamp!
Crafted the Mermaid Lamp, Table, and rug!
Crafted a bunch of other items to sell.
Tried to find somewhere to sell my turnips, but had no luck. I still have the rest of the week to look, though, so I'm not too worried yet. (Took a break to play Splatoon afterwards)
Went on another NMT trip...
FINALLY CAUGHT THE GOLDEN STAG BEETLE!!!  hallelujah!!!
Put all of my other rare catches in storage, then turned in for the night.


----------



## jo_electric

I organized my materials. It bothers me when they’re laying out on pathways so I was able to put the majority of them in an enclosed space.


----------



## Coco63

I did a lot of redecorating in my house. I’m trying to make each room a different Disney theme. I completely changed my wreck-it-Ralph game room into the Enchanted Tiki Room. I need to get some more KK songs registered so I can start picking out music for each of my themed rooms!


----------



## Pinkshade

Spoiler






 my luck was kind to me this day. thank you 3 am animal crossing gods


----------



## Skandranon

I finally got part of my flower problem under control


----------



## Alienfish

finished an incline/stairway to my cliff where my house is and also fenced off some areas.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## azurill

Today in Serenity 
Checked my mail. Got a pearl from pascal. Found my bottle diy. Helped Pirate Gulliver with both characters. It was the second time he has been here. Checked my shops for anything new. Gave gifts to villagers. Watered my flowers ,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

welp...I just got my new island started! I’m getting the 5000 miles needed to get a house so I can transfer my massive hoard tomorrow plus I’m catching up on all the winter fishing and bugging!


----------



## frenchip

Today, I set up a bunch of mannequins to try and make my rock garden. Praying I did it right!


----------



## John Wick

I dug up fossils and watered a plant.


----------



## MackenziePaige19

well, not much, but i completed the art section of the museum (ha, finally. screw off, redd) 
- ground pascal, got 8 pearls, exhausted
- finally got the last cursed rock to spawn in my rock formation garden
- decorated a bit of my sculpture garden, turning out somewhat ugly tbh
- got simon to move out
- payed off my last loan


----------



## Miss Misty

Got Freya's photo
Bid farewell to Hazel
Bought a Graceful Painting from Redd
Finished another section of the Great Flower Purge
Got a Mermaid Char DIY
Built a new Stone Bridge


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/28
• Gulivarrr washed up on shore, today! Although, I accidentally smacked him with my net while trying to wake him up. 
• Harry asked if I would catch him a freshwater fish; I decided to put my late-night hunts to good use, and gave him one of the arapaimas I'd caught. He was thrilled to bits! 
• Patty, Marina, and Rex were doing group exercises in the plaza. It was actually rather cute to watch. 
• Bought two dresses, one for Gayle and the other for Marina. I made sure to wrap them before delivering them.
• After tracking down a scallop, Pascal gave me a pair of Mermaid Shoes, this time in a different color.


----------



## LuchaSloth

A lot of aesthetic changes to things like flowers, trees, paths, etc. Just a lot of really overdue changes to my island that I've wanted to do for a long time. Now I need to find more actual items I want to use, and flesh out actual areas more...terraforming, etc. I have so much empty space now that I removed about 80% of my trees. It needed to be done. I love having trees...but I really need to plan a better layout for "forest" areas.


----------



## RockAddict410

I incorporated all the mermaid items into my house after getting some help from two absolute sweethearts on here who graciously let me buy some of their duplicates


----------



## John Wick

I was bored and Gullivarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr was there, so I TT'd a few times.

Still only got dresses and a coat.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Nooblord

Found Gullivarrr washed up on my beach, went diving and my first catch was a scallop (got a pearl, of course), next one was Gullivarrr’s communicator. Glad I didn’t have to swim around my island 3 times today.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/29
• Got Gulivarrr's gift in the mail today: a pair of pirate pants! 
• C.J. was here today! He gave ne the small-fry challenge; after completing it, I brought him my Hammerheads to make a collectible. 
• Patty asked me to catch her a river fish, so I brought her one of the arapaimas I had stockpiled. 
• Rex showed me how to put together some large cardboard boxes. 
• Kitty apparently misplaced her purse. She looked really worried, so I agreed to help look for it. It didn't get too far, as it was in the park nearby. 
• Ordered a bunch of cardboard boxes to craft with tomorrow. 
• Sold my stockpiled fish to C.J. to make major bank. 
• Finally bought the royal crown...so expensive...
• Today's scallop hunt earned me a pearl from Pascal.


----------



## poweradeex

Bought a statue from Redd
Got the update


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped Gullivarr
Got Mermaid Vanity DIY from Pascal
Completed my fossil collection!
Island hopped and found no one good


----------



## wanderlust//

Finally decided to overhaul my island.. super happy rn!


----------



## Clock

I just got rid of a bunch of flowers
That was it.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Pikabun

I found scallop on my first dive!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Finally done moving my buildings -- now onto moving all my villagers.


----------



## JellyBeans

finally decided it's time to start working on my house again... I think it's been the same since about 2 months in and I'm sick of it


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

7/30
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Annalise the Horse.
• Decided to try out the new Dream feature, realized that I actually needed an address to look up instead of picking at random, and then just uploaded my current island (which I'm still not quite done with yet).
• Watered a few of my rare hybrids to try and get them to cross pollinate. 
• Rex showed me how to make a golden arowana. 
• Kicks was here today! 
• Today's scallop hunt earned me a pearl from Pascal. 
• Completed all of today's bonus NM+ offers.


----------



## Miss Misty

Did some shopping with Leif
Had my first purple hyacinth spawn
No one bought my empty plot from yesterday so I scrounged for some more tickets to go island hopping and invited Marshal!
Continued the Great Flower Purge (almost done)


----------



## John Wick

I TT'd to get more black cosmos.

Claude told me he likes my "adorable big round head". ^_^

I thought that was pretty cyoot and it made my day.


----------



## Sharksheep

Gave Colton and Midge a bunch of clothes and did some gift testing.
Got Tangy as a random camper and she kicked out Bianca on the first try. Big peppy villager upgrade!
Built a ramp


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Larsi

made the forest a little bit bigger again. Changed some heights and added extra stuff. Removed the path to replace it with just some natural stones (patterns) to get a more natural look. And weeds... a lot of weeds again :')


----------



## Elin

I did my usual daily tasks, caught a stick bug for the first time, decorated my secret beach, and put a little sitting area on my dock. Also invited Sprinkle, who was visiting the campsite, to move in!


----------



## icecreamcheese

today i did the daily.
i was finaly able to give my new villager katt a gift so i gave her a teal dress to match her ear color.
then i went to visit my friends island who started playing and payed lloyd her missing 50k to finish her bridge.
then i dreamed into aikas village and got creeped out.
also finished to make the diner in my second player's house


----------



## Frida644

Hey y’all! Today I started doing the exterior of my museum, it’s not done and I have to do a lot of things tomorrow but I’m kinda proud of how things turned out. 
I’m not a very creative person but I try my best and sometimes I got a great idea and then I’m happy haha.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I bought some clothes to add them to my catalogue, caught a few fish and bugs to complete achievements, and selling bugs to Flick. While I wasn't playing the game, my sister rearranged a lot of the furniture on our island.


----------



## Peach_Jam

Today I did a few things:

-planned, decorated and terraformed island

-purchased some artwork from Redd

-made some butterfly models for future use

-TTed back to June to spend my heart crystals on some candles etc

-purchased some other items I've been wanting for a while

-dug up fossils


----------



## Hobowire

got some duplicate photos..  sent out lots of furn to help a few friends.


----------



## Miss Misty

Got Tybalt's photo
Welcomed Marshal to the island
Passed Label's fairytale fashion check
Got Mermaid Dresser DIY from Pascal


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## John Wick

Caught and donated the august fish/diving/bugs.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today!

7/31
• Recieved a present from Luna in the mail. I'm not sure what a Dream Bell Ticket is for, but I guess I'll find out sooner or later.
• Decided to look up a Dream Address, ended up visiting an island called Arctin (*Your Local Wild Child*, your little Cracker Barrel idea is adorable, and your forests are amazing!).
• Witnessed the position you wake up in after exiting the a dream (what the heck? ) XD
• Sahara was here today!
• Ordered K.K. Soul from the Daily Selection.
• After finding a scallop, Pascal gave me a recipe for the Mermaid Screen.


----------



## Miss Misty

Got the Mermaid Tiara from Pascal
Attended K.K. concert (Rockin K.K.)
Wished on stars


----------



## Junalt

Got the interior design for 4 of my rooms settled by using Harvey’s island for hours to trial and error the layouts. Satisfied with the outcome for now.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## JellyBeans

managed to find the final few items I need to complete my cafe for the competition! now just to wait until sunset to take a pretty picture..


----------



## Alienfish

Finished my café area for the event  I really like it and might actually keep it...


----------



## BluebearL

-Moved Hugh in 
-Completed my cafe area for wave 2. It's not staff favourite material (I tried lol) but I think it's pretty cute. Will probably pull it apart tomorrow.
-Decided to keep the campsite area from my wave 1 entry, I really liked what I did so I am keeping it as a little retreat area. 
-Thought really hard about going diving to find pearls, go fishing, do productive things etc but decided I was too lazy and quit for the day


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Got my first rock to spawn in my rock garden today!!!!


----------



## Elin

I caught some new creatures and donated them, and while I sort out how to landscape some of the other areas of my island, I've been working on decorating the beaches. I'm really happy with how my little dock sitting area turned out, and I made some good progress on another, longer stretch of my beach as well


----------



## Dunquixote

Moved a lot of flowers today and starting order posters for the free cataloguing event that I’ll be holding.  Got most of the posters that I was missing within this week thanks to a handful of kind members and a friend. Next up, will be figuring out how to arrange them and conduct the event.


----------



## John Wick

So I wanted two more purple hyacinths for my cemetery, and last night watered all my purple hyacinths as the odds of spawning anything in this game are very low, and this morning I'm like, WHUT?!?!?

FOURTEEN purple hyacinths spawned from one, late night, half assed watering.


----------



## eko

Finished the library/cafe, it took longer than my rock garden and started to decorate the area to the left of it!


Spoiler: before and after



before:





after:







18 NMT later I found Coco <3
Did an island tour with a friend and exchanged gifts


----------



## Clock

Worked on my cafe and got a mermaid dress from Pascal


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought some turnips (last week was decreasing so I HAVE to make profit this week R I G H T)
Watched the fireworks show
Got Mermaid Screen DIY from Pascal


----------



## stitchmaker

Both extra players completed their bug/fish/diving for August.   Both had very good luck.
Main Island Player 1 got the mermaid floor DIY recipe to complete the mermaid set/clothing.  Happy it's over.
Visited and hosted my 2nd island to complete all the fireworks boppers.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Solio

Finally found my boi O'Hare on mystery tour today! <3
And right after I ordered the supplies for DIY-amiibos, haha, oh well...
Now I only need Ankha and the old gang from NL will be reunited!




BTW, I'm surprised to see that O'Hare isn't really popular. He's rather low on the list, actually. He's perfect for a tropical island.


----------



## Miss Misty

Commissioned an Atlas Moth model
Sold bugs to Flick
Got Mermaid Shelf DIY from Pascal


----------



## Coco63

frenchip said:


> Today, I set up a bunch of mannequins to try and make my rock garden. Praying I did it right!


Good luck! My rock garden took two weeks to get the rocks to all spawn correctly  but I’ve heard of other people taking like a month to get it right so...


----------



## dragonair

Found some nice fossils to decorate with & got a few new DIYs today! I've also been trying to farm gold nuggets so I can make a bunch of trophy cases. > v <


----------



## Coco63

Today was a busy day for me on my island.

I added an entire zoo! I know I know, it’s probably wrong and quite evil to put a zoo on your island.... but I think it’s a cute idea. Enclosures include flamingos, turtles, zebras, elephants, pandas, bears, tigers, and ducks. Basically every animal available in some form of an item in the game. Not including bugs/fish that need to be made into models.

I had to move all of my excess flowers that I don’t what to do with yet in order to make room for the zoo. I did find places for most of the flowers so my excess flower pile isn’t even half as big which is nice 

I guess that’s pretty much all I accomplished today, but it’s actually a lot so I’m happy ^.^


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I fell a bit behind, but I'm caught up again! 
Here's what happened on Shione Island for the past three days! 

8/1

Bought all of the new seasonal items, I really like the Orihime outfit. 
Marshal showed me how to make, of all things, a golden casket... Should I be concerned? 
After tracking down a scallop, Pascal gave me a Mermaid Fishy Dress, this time in a different color. 
Cleared out some storage space. 
Caught a migratory locust! 
Got very lucky and found someone who could help me sell my turnips before they could spoil. My profit was over three times what I'd spent, so that was awesome! 
Requested K.K. Salsa from Slider. 

8/2 (First Fireworks show! Yay! )

Was startled after booting up my game by Isabelle's springy headband.
Today's HHA S-rank put me at 195,351 points! 
Bought 24 stacks of turnips from Daisy Mae for 90 bells per stack.
Found Marshal dozing in his house and giggling in his sleep... He was spooked when I woke him up, but calmed down when he realized it was just me. 
Caught a rice grasshopper! 
Finished up the Starsign Designs I'd been working on from the game Magical Starsign (I know it's technically Magical Vacation 2, but game one was never released outside of Japan).
Gave Isabelle multiple firework ideas, finally putting the Starsigns to good use. I also added a Kingdom Hearts pattern, Retsuko's face, and Shione's flag into the mix. 
Today's scallop earned me a recipe from Pascal; I can now craft Mermaid Flooring! 
Decided to dress up for the show, putting on my newly-gained Orihime outfit. It looked great for the occasion! 
Cleared out some more storage space...
Logged onto the Design Kiosk at Able's and was surprised by the new features! I'll be sure to use them in the future! 
Posted the finished Starsigns to my Custom Designs page.
Discovered it's actually very difficult to watch the fireworks when you're being hounded by mosquitoes... 
Pekoe gave me a sparkler to light! 
Bought a bunch of raffle tickets from Redd (probably more than I should have... ': D )
Lit a bunch of fireworks and played with the pinwheel and some bubbles. I think this was as close to a summer celebration as I'll get this year. 
Witnessed my custom fireworks go off; they looked AMAZING! I was really glad to see that the designs worked! 
Cooled off with an Uchiwa Fan and started taking pictures.
Actually ended up taking veritable truckload of pictures...
Headed up to the cliffside picnic area for one last photo op. The pics here turned out amazing, and I'll have to post them at some point. 
After saving, I talked to Nook, and we backed up my island data. Always better to be safe than sorry! 

8/3

Actually found C.J. right across the river from my house! I had to change back into regular clothes first, but I made sure to go and see him right away! 
C.J.'s challenge was a Freestyle one. It took longer than usual to complete due to two things: one, the fish won't sparing for some strange reason; two, I was also running errands at the same time, so I was distracted for a while. 
Marshal showed me how to make steel flooring. 
A package addressed to Patty ended up at Kitty's house instead; I agreed to fix the mixup, and took it straight over. 
Plucky was having trouble catching a "zebra turkeyfish", and asked if I would be willing to help her out; I said yes, despite my inexplicable hatred of the things. Trying to find one proved to be the difficult part--it just figures that the one time I'm actually hunting it specifically, it doesn't want to show up. Still, I did find one about an hour later, much to Plucky's appreciation. 
Maddie said she was jealous of my basement, as no one would hear any screaming down there; she quickly "corrected" it to singing. My villagers are starting concern me... ': D
After finishing C.J.'s challenge, I brought him my Saw Sharks to make a collectible. 
Caught a ray and a moray eel! 
Completed all of today's bonus NM+ offers. 
After finding a scallop, Pascal gave me a pearl! 
For some reason, Gayle was thinking of moving away, and I begged her to change her mind. Thankfully, she agreed to stay.
Ran around and fished a little more and caught a few more bugs before calling it a day.


----------



## Skandranon

finally got all the flowers and trees off my main island area, can now finally start creating my island into a planned out theme


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## niconii

After visiting some dream islands, I finally feel inspired enough to work on my neighborhood again! So I’ve started digging up flowers, moved my cafe (well, placed the cafe items somewhere else because I’m still thinking as to where to move my new cafe), moved Cookie’s house, and also got rid of some of the random items (most are gifts that villagers gave me lol) just out on display.


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped Gulliver
Got the pink Mermaid Princess Dress from Pascal


----------



## Sharksheep

got 3 of the 7 creatures for the NH August
Decided to move my rock garden over
Terraform a bit more and moved some flowers


----------



## NatsumiSummer

I cleaned up the flowers that are in the huge garden on my island.


----------



## Serabee

Got one of my dreamies (Maple) as a random camper  She's moving in where Chevre was AND I even found a new home for Chevre 

I also relocated two more rocks! I'm not building a proper rock garden- I want them to be "randomly" placed... but not TOO randomly  Basically, I chose locations for each, but in a way that it doesn't look super planned. But they're convenient and cute locations.

Oh! And this was yesterday, not today, but it was a shocker- I learned the "Capricorn Ornament" is a dresser


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Tammy in the campsite (didn't invite)
Got Judy's photo
Helped Wisp


----------



## Debeers

Got my first scorpion today! I kept looking for it for days and eventually got it.


----------



## Nefarious

Rather productive day, as I've decided to terraform small parts of my island.


Smooth out the cliffs where I demolished an incline.
Invited Cherry from island hopping, she moves in tomorrow.
Completed Clay's 3rd task and invited him to kick Felicity, he will reserve his spot tomorrow.
Moved Julian's house to the beach in preparation of replacing him with Felicity; will then move Clay to Julian's old spot and move Felicity to her original spot.
Building a new incline next to my house, to get to Alice and Stinky's residence without the use of a ladder.
Fix up my small yard around my home, planted some new shrubs.
Planted some more cedar and palm trees near and at my campsite area.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Junalt

Finally caught and donated the giraffe stag which was the last critter I needed for Jul/Aug. It took me 2 hours running around in a nook mile island to get it to spawn.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Miss Misty

Sold a bunch of fish to CJ
Commissioned an Arowana model
Got a Leo Sculpture DIY from Celeste
Wished on stars


----------



## John Wick

Finished rebuilding where my demolished river was.

Wow, it looks different.

I now have a creepy forest behind my house instead of the really badly shaped river I started with.


----------



## aericell

hit rocks
cleaned up some flowers and weeds
finally finished decorating my diner house
harvested fruits and chopped trees
gifted fruits to villagers
got hazel's picture in the mail (only shep's to go now)


----------



## Sharksheep

Time travel to get Merengue's picture so I can get ready to let her go. Don't really like her. 

Freya got adopted by a friend.

Move my and bf's house and did a little decorating


----------



## TofuIdol

Finally got Coco on my island


----------



## Alienfish

Caught a giant snakehead FINALLY.


----------



## Snowesque

In Reviled:

- Got my four daily fossils and assessed them.
- Watered all of my flowers.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Donated anything new to the museum.
- Checked on Nook's Cranny and bought anything new.
- Checked Nook's Shop and ordered five of anything new.
- Checked the Able Sisters and bought anything new.
- Got whatever was new from the daily NPC villager.
- Got the two daily furniture from shaking trees.
- Got two additional items from the campsite villager.
- Got the DIY bottle on both my main and additional character.
- Got the villager crafting recipe on both my main and additional character.
- Updated my home with any new furniture that I liked.
- Caught some more bugs and fish I needed for models.
- Bred some more hybrids and sorted them.
- Worked on some trading related stuff and updated my shop.
- Changed the look of my island.
- Caught new bugs and fish from this and last month.
- Put my extra daily bells into my remaining loan fund.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## yoohamsta

Finally re-did the area infront of my museum and resident services. Feeling a bit bittersweet, they are the only 2 areas I haven't changed at all ever since I made it after I could terraform which was months ago so feel a bit sad but also refreshing to have a change.


----------



## BluebearL

-had a bit of a chat with all of my villagers 
-planted a few alpine trees
-demolished staircase with plans to move it slightly 
-watered all of my breeding flowers
-dug up unwanted flowers
-changed my pathing 
-downloaded some new custom patterns for some new areas I am planning
-order items from my abd
-registered the last outfit on my wand
-went shopping


----------



## Miss Misty

Picked up star fragments
Went to K.K. concert (K.K. Dixie)


----------



## Snowesque

I was able to trade for two new items on my wishlist through my shop and then finished a trade from the other day.
I'm hoping that I can play more in the upcoming weeks so I can put more effort into it.


----------



## Shawna

Caught a rice grasshopper, walker cicada, Napoleon fish, and an ocean sun fish, and donated them to my museum.


----------



## Chynna

In Pianta Bay,

Received flower bopper from Isabelle
Received pink balloon, blue balloon, blue sparkler, pinwheel, uchiwa fan, red sparkler, fountain firework, and bubble blower as prizes from Redd during the fireworks show
Talked to all the villagers
Watered flowers in garden
Dug up all fossils
Bought anything new from Nook Cranny
Bought anything new from Able Sisters
Received pattern fabric from Sable
Paid off bridge
Received shaded floor lamp and cute vanity from shaking the trees
Donated anything new to museum
Received Pearl from Pascal


----------



## Nefarious

Successfully invited Felicity back home. She kicked Julian out, he was  later adopted. It was cool having him for a while.

I also started changing many parts of my island, beginning from last night.

Relocated my orchard to where the flower farm use to be. Built a yard for a villager in the heart of it. Reserved the spot for Alice today. 

With having moved Clay’s home out of the way, I started spicing up the area to move Felicity back in. Gave her an enclosed yard with her gnome, windflower fan and orchid mantis model. White roses and pink hyacinths accent the area. Her yard then leads to a bigger area in front where a pool resides, her goal is to be a swimmer and I’m going to give her the tools for that. I also ordered a few things to make a seating area next to it. Also demolishing the incline leading up to her house, from brick to wood. I’m definitely spoiling her.

With the area next to the airport cleared of fruit trees. I started placing down guide markers to where I want to put the shops. Unsure how to finalize the decorations for the new area, I’ll hold off finishing till completing most of the villager’s new yards.

Next up is to renovate Bones’ area. I’m thinking about giving him the whole acre to himself, but it’s up to how much space will be left after building his yard. I want to really spoil the best boy as well.


----------



## Hobowire

a tribute to inception the movie.... it's a dream within a dream!


----------



## marshallows

did some swimming. got only one diy from pascal and is still drowning in pearls but i mean it's a start
fixed up different areas around my island and added new ones
organized storage and sold clothes i don't like anymore. also got rid of doubles i bought bc im an idiot
flowers control. gonna just put custom flower designs all over from now on lmao
browsed for new custom designs at able. found a couple of new ones that i really like


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

*-* Did a bit of island hopping, my sisters were looking for a deer villager and I found Erik the Lazy Deer after 5-15 hops! Might post my results on the Island-Hopping thread later tomorrow.
*-* Crafted up a bunch of fences to get my flower garden by my house going! I can't wait to finish with it ;~;
*-* Started trying to breed pink wildflowers (my favorite type of flower in the fame tbh) because I have enough blue ones by now.
*-* Found some super cool diys in some balloons that were floating by, I can't wait to start crafting them once I have some more summer shells!
*-* Made some new wand clothing changes. I finally got my character a straw hat, and I think it looks super cute!! I'll display a photo below in a spoiler :)
*-* Racked up a few thousand bells, I'll have to grind a lot more if I want to help my friend! What happened to her was... super uncool and she really didn't deserve it, so I'm trying to get more bells on hand in case she needs them <3
*-* Fixed my bedroom up a little bit! It wasn't amazing but I've always been prone to not having my animal crossing houses have very many things on the inside, but I'm trying to get more things and make it flow a bit better.



Spoiler: the character image (that no one asked for but idc!)


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I managed to place new furniture in the wilderness part of my island! I also plucked the flowers of purple hyacinths and yellow mums so I could make more hyacinth lamps and mum cushions which I would use in the long run for the left part of my island. I managed to make tons of trades either through discord or TBT. Got a couple of NMT's from trading one of my fake gallant statues for TBT. I also stomped on most of my cockroaches roaming in my house xD


----------



## Uffe

I've been trying to get villager photos the new way. I don't know if having a full pocket to prevent them from giving me gifts on the spot still allows me to get photos in the mail. Then I worked a bit on my island entrance. I can see what people were talking about with the residents area. I'm a little bummed out by it being a tad too close. Then I went to find Pascal his scallop. I tried to create a coffee shop pattern, but it didn't turn out how I had hoped so I scrapped it. Then I did the Fireworks Show thing.


----------



## Clock

So

Terraformed my house area
Talked to my villagers
Checked Redd and nothing
Bought stuff from Nooks
Checked Ables
Did some dailies
Did a few requests for villagers
Did some grinding
Removed some leftover flowers


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Watched the fireworks show


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- dug up fossils and got them evaluated and sold
- gifted my villagers whose photos I do not have (Ursala, Avery, Merengue, Daisy, Stitches. Bianca and Lionel have only just moved in so can't gift them yet)
- Paid for a new bridge
- did some building work and moved some things around
- plucked 5 purple hyacinths to make a lamp

Been a productive day, looking forward to seeing the new bridge built tomorrow!


----------



## Imbri

I got Sally's photo this morning in my mail! It's the first villager I've received a photo from, so I'm really happy about it.

- Got the last gold rose I was looking for. Now I'm just working on blue roses, purple pansies, and a couple more purple tulips.
- Finished my fairy village, at least until autumn. I have some things from that I want to use, but I have to wait a bit.
- Figured out my flamingo beach. I'm just waiting for a few more bamboo to finish growing. And I made nests that approximate what a real flamingo uses. Again, that will get finished this autumn.

Everything else will have to wait until this evening, when I get home.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I fell way behind due to the Big Depresso, but I'm trying to get back on track 
Here's what's happened on Shione Island for the past few days: 

8/4

In-Game Mom sent me a present: her Pen Stand (which I later customized)!
Finally made some Mermaid Flooring! 
Poor Gayle was sick  I made sure to get her some medicine straight away. 
Found Gulliver washed up on shore today. 
Pekoe showed me how to make a log extra-long sofa. 
Ordered Mr. K.K. from the Daily Selection. 
Found a pearl! 
Today's scallop earned me another pearl from Pascal. 
Completed all of today's bonus NM+ offers. 
8/5

Redd was here, today! I bought a Quaint Painting off of him. 
Unexpectedly, today's Turnip price jumped out of the double-digits: 101 bells. Still, I decided to search elsewhere for better prices. 
Gave presents to all of my residents 
Visited the island of Hogsmeade (which was very pretty! ), where the turnip price was 496; I made BANK. (1,190,400 bells in total! )
I had invited a friend over to help me with crafting: I needed three western-style stones to finish my cemetary, but didn't have the recipe myself. The code I had to give them (and I can't make this up) spelt this:

And so, I ended up opening my gates later than planned, because I couldn't stop laughing.
Paid off a small chunk of my loan.
Got another pearl from Pascal! 
Completed all of today's bonus NM+ offers. 
Sent a letter to Marina! 
Celeste appeared, and gave me a recipe for the Leo Sculpture. 
A few stars fell! I made sure to make wishes when I could! 
Discovered you can actually read the papers on the Tanbata; the one I read looked like it was written by Gayle or Pekoe.
8/6

The Quaint Painting arrived! I made sure to deliver it to Blathers!
Patty told me that Label was here today! 
Found star fragments on the beach (and was thus finally able to craft the shell wand).
Ordered clothing to give as presents to my villagers tomorrow. 
A package meant for Plucky accidentally ended up at Marina's house instead, so I offered to deliver it. 
Found a pearl! 
After finding a scallop, Pascal gave me a Mermaid Tiara. 
Label gave me a "party" theme to work with; thanks to Pascal, I had a full Mermaid Outfit by now, and so that's what I wore. Label was thrilled, and gave me a black coat from her clothing line (I like it a lot! ).
Gave out a few more presents I'd been saving in storage, and also cleared out some storage space. 
8/7

Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label! 
Ordered K.K. Adventure from the Daily Selection.
Watered my purple tulips in attempt to make them cross-pollinate.
Gayle showed me how to make a western-style stone...  (I'm suddenly worried I've been irritating her...)
After timidly offering her the dress I'd ordered for her, Gayle completely surprised me; I finally recieved her picture! Huzzah! 
Flick was here today, which reminded me of all of the beetles I had saved up for him in storage. 
Rex left something behind at Plucky's house, so I offered to take it back over to him.
Delivered more presents! 
At long last, *I FINALLY HAVE A 5-STAR RANKING*!!!  SWEET VICTORY!!! (I have no idea why finishing the cemetery gave me the final star, but okay)
Isabelle then gave me the recipe for the golden watering can!  (I later crafted it)
Took a nap so I could ask Luna to update the dream of Shione. 
Grabbed all of my extra beetles to sell to Flick, and grabbed my Horned Hercules beetles so to make a collectible. The sum of the rest of the beetles totaled out to 406,500 bells!
Found a flatworm!
After finding a scallop, Pascal gave me a recipe for the Mermaid Wall! 
Paid off a small chunk of my loan, and I now have over 6M in savings! 
8/8 (today was short) 

Delivered a few presents. 
Today's scallop earned me a pearl from Pascal. 
Requested K.K. Lullaby, without realizing I already had a copy of the song...
8/9

Got changed for the fireworks show!
Today's S-Rank from the HHA puts me at 197,798 points  so close to 200K!
Updated the fireworks lineup. 
Today's scallop earned me a recipe from Pascal; I can now make a Mermaid Vanity!
8/10

Watered my purple tulips, which proved pointless after 2pm (when it conveniently decided to rain).
Redd was here today, and 3 of the 4 pieces were real! I chose the Scary Painting, and then put out a call for anyone looking for the Sinking or Dynamic paintings. 
A fourth Lily-of-the-Valley plant grew in! 
Gayle sent me on a treasure hunt; it didn't take long, as it wasn't far from my house (only 30 seconds). It turned out to be a cassette player.
Patty was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
Ordered Only Me from the Daily Selection. 
I recieved a pearl from Pascal after I found a scallop for him. 
Opened my gates to allow two friends to pick up the other paintings. One of them pointed out that a double rainbow had started to appear! It was so pretty! 
On that note, the rain stopped at 4pm.
Went searching for a Soft-Shelled Turtle, but didn't have much luck, today 

I'm gonna try to not fall so far behind again.


----------



## _Rainy_

Yesterday I got Vesta and the day before that I got Dom. I’m now surrounded in sheep villagers.


----------



## saucySheep

i moved sherb's house. my neighbord hood is coming along


----------



## Cass123

I decided to move my cafe and shopping area around this weekend and changed the placement for what seems like the billionth time in the last 2 days. I also helped gullivarr.


----------



## Sharksheep

Move a building. Decided to shrink down my museum area because I want the space back for other project areas.


----------



## CrestFallen

Did a bunch of trades and got the first rock where it needs to be on my rock garden! Also got all my mush lamps today which I’m really excited about ^u^


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Built my last incline
Added some more decor to Bones' yard with items from a trade today (still have Ankha, Chief, and Graham's yards to embellish)
Agnes taught me the last uchi reaction!


----------



## tajikey

Believe it or not, Redd had TWO genuine pieces of art. I bought them both (main and alt).


----------



## Serabee

Got all my rocks moved and was finally able to erase the extra paths I had to help control where they ended up  Still not sure I love the location of the last one but, for now, they all look nice and are still easy to collect (I didn't do a full-on rock garden, but I still chose spots where I thought they'd work best. I also spruced up my beach DIY workshop area and gave Maple a little laundry area just outside her house.


----------



## Randi

I restarted my island last night so not a lot but I got my museum back and am working on getting my shop.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Since restarting my island, here's what I managed to accomplish. I time-traveled to speed up the process a bit... ;; So this is in the course of 3 TT days, iirc.

*8/10 *_(to 8/13)_
​
picked up a TON of weeds, I don't like when my island has a lot of weeds even starting out. I cleared out as much as I could!


paid off my living expenses, upgraded my house twice, working on the 3rd upgrade now.


got nook's cranny built


got the museum built


finally managed to put all the stuff I dropped off at @NoUsernameHere 's island in my storage! yaay~


upgraded my inventory (3 rows babie!)


finished the 3 home-plots! using my nmt to move villagers of my choice in instead of having it randomized -3-


visiting NUH (again) to pick up my flowers ;w;


accumulated over 10k Nook Miles since starting not even 24 hours ago LOL


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

I redid the entrance to my museum a bit, and finally figured out a way to use my extra T. Rex fossils. This also involved moving my paleontological dig site to a more appropriate spot. It all looks so much better now!


----------



## Khaelis

My first ever blue rose duplicated today, now all I require is purple hyacinths and I will have obtained every single hybrid flower legitimately without any exterior help from others, aside from visiting people to purchase seeds. Got no help watering, etc.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought a Quaint Painting from Redd
Got Mermaid Shoes from Pascal
Worked on a few parts of my island's path pattern


----------



## reikocakes

I moved my flowers around and cleaned up some weeds due to time traveling!


----------



## Alienfish

Got the golden slingshot recipe. Heard it was a bit useless since it also breaks(?) but yeah still cool to have


----------



## JellyLu

I _FINALLY_ got the Horned Hercules! It was the last bug I needed for August!

I also managed to organize my storage before it got too full and catch some shooting stars


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up flowers after rain
Helped Gulliver
Got Mermaid Closet DIY from Pascal
Worked on some more ground paths


----------



## Cass123

-Got the final pascal diy (I’m guessing he’ll just give pearls now since he’s already given all of the clothing)
-Worked on paths
-Moving the shop again (I’ve lost track of how many times I’ve moved each building). Tomorrow and Thursday I shall move the tailor and museum. Then I will have 4 houses to move because I still can’t decide on layouts


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today: 

8/11
• Marina left something at Rex's house, who asked me if I could take it to her. 
• Donated the Scary Painting to Blathers. 
• Leif was here today, though I didn't feel like buying anything. 
• Found a pearl. 
• Pascal gave me a recipe for a Mermaid Wall Clock.


----------



## marshallows

terraformed a lot. fixed up more things around the island. honestly i'm starting to feel the vibe of my island a lot more lately.
re-decorated my house (mostly the bedroom).
got new custom designs for my island.
talked to all my villagers. gifted dom some fruits. pls just give me your photo already lol
checked out able's stock (sadly didn't find anything i like).
bought something from nook's lineup.


----------



## Vsmith

I made a library area on my island, Marina will be moving in soon, and watered my hopefully hybrid flowers.


----------



## Coco63

I added a little outdoor library! 
I’m actually almost done decorating the entire island at this point. 
I also ordered some things from nook shopping, did some online trading, sold all my turnips for a great price, and witnessed my very own double rainbow


----------



## AstralFirework

Dug up my fossils, caught some bugs and fish, then realized that since Chops moved out yesterday (HALLELUJAH) I had a space I could fill, so I went island hopping. Second island I found Eric. I've already got Hugh, so I'll have to figure out which of the two of them I want to keep. Unless I can get rid of Huck as well...
I also realized I have a storage problem and probably need to start selling off what I'm not using.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Sylvia is finally leaving. I haven't been intentionally rude to her...but, I've wanted her to leave since she got here. Lol. Next on the chopping block is Plucky (even though she's one of my original two). Seriously, though...relieved to be getting rid of Sylvia after all these months. 

Bye Sylvia.


----------



## AutomationAir

This was yesterday, but I redid the streets on my southern hemisphere island to make it look more like a Japanese town. I'm stubborn and like designing the paths myself, so it took a long time (and so many custom slots), but I'm happy with it! Now just to order all the little extras I need to really make it feel authentic.


----------



## niconii

- cleaned up and got rid of some flowers
- gave gifts to villagers whose photos I don’t have yet
- looked for the npc of the day (it was Saharah!)


----------



## Hobowire

helped others get their villager of choice
sent a whole bunch of items to friend to help em finish their wishlist
got a new penguin: Friga


----------



## Elin

I got a new DIY from Pascal, bought a statue at Redd's, placed some more furniture on my main beach area, and did a tiny bit of redecorating in another spot.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Redd visited with 2 real paintings, one of which I didn't have yet and the other my S/O was missing. Yay!
I got a pearl from Pascal. 
I placed some more mannequins down in preparation for moving my rock garden. 
Completed a trade for a Nook Mile item variant.


----------



## meo

Finally got a Giant Isopod thankfully and a second Gigas Giant Clam (fingers crossed for a tiger shrimp later tonight)
Gave foreign fruits to everyone I'm still getting pictures for
Chore stuff (hit rocks, identified fossils, watered flowers of interest)
Got two more real paintings to donate to museum
Got two pearls (for some reason pascal just doesn't wanna give me a recipe lately)
Caught up with all bugs and fish available through end of august so now just a wait for new ones in september


----------



## Cass123

- I got Phoebe’s photo today!
- I moved the tailors and fixed the furniture that was behind the shop yesterday. 
- I’m working on getting my original jock to have a bed instead of sleeping bag then I’ll have to replace the antique furniture again. Currently both the bed and bag are on display.


----------



## Barney

I finally got around to putting the pool on one of my northern rocks and creating a little chill out area in front of it with the clay oven and fire pit.

I've been meaning to do something with that area for ages, and am pretty pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Stella-Io

I've been doing massive renovation these past few days. None of the areas are complete, but I do have the general layout for these areas done. I just need to put in some landscaping/some more furniture-

Cruise ship plaza
Food area plaza
Reneigh and Tiffany's 'richy' housing area
The Marketplace
The smaller marketplace run by the animals
Dobie's Bike Rental
A random water canal for ducks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today, which wasn't much: 

8/12
• Forgot to mention it yesterday, but I ordered some things to give as gifts to my villagers; they arrived today.
• Watered my purple tulips. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Kicks was here! 
• Pascal gave me another Mermaid Tiara.


----------



## Pyoopi

I worked on my "entrance" which is nothing grand but I figure I need a good place for trades and a good holding area for guests if I have future events, lol. Then my villagers decided to have a hoe down where I worked so I had to stop. 

Also finally finished some stall designs after just procrastinating soo long.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I accomplished to make a course in the left side of my island! It would only be temporary though since I plan to build more ideas as I brainstorm what I should put on my island next (I can’t think of anything for my island, it’s wilderness theme btw xD)


----------



## Alienfish

technically last night but caught a vampire squid and that giant clam something.. a wonder i didn't break my left joycon side swimming and diving for them, this is worse than bicycle thing in mario party 1 lol


----------



## WalceDony

I've been farming nook miles so that as soon as one of my disliked villagers move (Merengue, Zucker,Klaus, & Lyman) I can go hunting for Judy. Other than that I have been trying to make my island a little less cluttered while adding new areas so it's not too boring for visitors


----------



## AstralFirework

-Dug up my fossils, hit my rocks, shook my trees
-Sold fossils (including a bunch of spares I had cluttering up my storage), fish, bugs for a tidy sum. 
-Finally caught the ray and donated it. z
-Did a bit of terraforming - added some water features and took one down. z
-Having a bit of a rethink as to my island layout. Have two rivers that are joined like an inverted Y, wondering if two straight rivers would be a better setup.


----------



## angelacross98

FIVE STARS BABYYY WE MADE IT (still working on my blue roses tho)


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Elin

I did all of my usual daily tasks. I also sold a bunch of rare bugs I'd been hoarding to Flick, improved one of my beach areas I've been working on, unlocked the Nook Shopping phone app, and finally got to replace my lighthouse with a blue one that matches better, thanks to a trade yesterday.


----------



## DaisyFan

One of my dreamies, Carmen, moves in to my island today, and I am so excited.


----------



## Cass123

I moved my museum and ordered two models from Flick!


----------



## meo

- donated some more art to my museum
- learned some new recipes
- celebrated Tabby's birthday today
- assisted Gullivarr
- finally tried out the dreamsuite


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today: 

8/13
• The opening screen revealed that Gulivarrr had washed up today.
• Watered my purple tulips.
• Finally caught a Walker Cicada! 
• Marina asked me to catch her a cicada; luckily, I already had a few in my pockets. 
• Ordered some gifts for my residents. 
• Marshall borrowed something from Rex; feeling awkward about returning it, he asked me for a hand. 
• Today's scallop earned me a pearl from Pascal. 
• Decided to clear out some storage by giving things away to my residents. 


I feel bad that my entries aren't feeling as lively as usual...


----------



## Skandranon

After visiting someone who was tt into next month I got the final 4 creatures to fully complete my museum. Feels good to finish it, though will be excited if a later update expands it like they did with the diving creatures.


----------



## Cass123

- I got Reneigh’s photo today (my 5th photo)!
- I moved my house!
- I told Elvis he can leave (He filled my 9th plot but I think he was technically #10). I want to see more of the cranky personalities.
- Started using Amiibo last night to try to fill out my diy list (only 21 left that are personality specific so I’m not getting my hopes up too much).


----------



## saucySheep

I CAUGHT A GOLDEN STAG AND WAS TOO LAZY TO DONATE IT SO I STILL HAVE IT LOL


----------



## Miss Misty

Passed Label's goth fashion check
Worked on another part of my path


----------



## John Wick

I was bored so I TT'd to try and get purple windflowers.
It's only been four months, so I gave up and dug up and threw out all the special reds.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today:

8/14
• A visitor was at the campsite today: Hopkins the Rabbit. 
• Got a blue Pirate Bandanna from Gullivarrr.
• Delivered the presents that had arrived. 
• Gayle told me that Sahara was here visiting today; I made sure to go see her later. 
• Kitty showed me how to express "love". With that, I have now learned every Reaction available! 
• Ordered K.K. Jongara from the daily selection. 
• Today's scallop earned me a pearl from Pascal.


----------



## visibleghost

did some trading and learned a few new DIYs! Also finished working on my clay crafting area 



Spoiler: here's how it turned out


----------



## niconii

Didn’t really do much! I literally just opened the game, dug up some flowers, was too lazy to find who the NPC of the day was, and closed it. Will probably play more tomorrow - maybe even TT back to look for my visitor today lol :’D


----------



## meo

Redid some areas of pathing and fencing in both towns
Moved my museum in the second town and adjusted of terraforming for where it's going
Upgraded to the tiny house from tents for the 3 new player houses in the second town, organized their rooms a bit/put some nicer wallpapers/floors up, & and got them all the tool ring upgrade
Dailies for both islands (villager gifts, weeds, diving for pascal, etc)
Donated a ton of art to the main town's museum (thanks to kind user here)
Got some diys I've been missing (again thanks to kind users)
Finally had a fly spawn in the second town and donated


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I actually had the energy to wake up early at 6 am so I got to hear that hourly music for the first time!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today:

8/15
• A fifth Lily-of-the-Valley plant has grown in! 
• Got a recipe for a Manga-library Wall out of a bottle that washed up on shore. 
• Kitty asked me to catch her a butterfly; it took me a little while, but I eventually caught her an agrias butterfly. I do hope she'll take good care of it. 
• Got a pearl from Pascal. 
• Finally got around to crafting the Mermaid Vanity, Screen, and Wall Clock, along with the Mermaid Wall.
• Proceed to craft other things to sell (along with things I hadn't made yet).
• Created a few signs, customized them, and placed them around town. 
• Replenished some of my wood supply. 
• Requested K.K. Groove from Slider. 
• Delivered a few gifts, then cleared out a bunch of storage space.
• Began working on some Splatoon-themed Pro Designs (I'm starting with the hats).


Despite being in a car all day and sleeping for half of it, I actually got more things done than I'd expected.


----------



## frenchip

Today, I started the process of relocating my fruit orchard and my house. Planning on moving my museum and multiple villager houses as well.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Went villager searching after Snake moved out -- exciting to see Judy move in tomorrow!
Got a pearl from Pascal
Started decorating my outdoor concert amphitheater 
Requested Farewell from K.K. Slider
Crafted some flower stands, thanks to help from my S/O and his flower garden 
Started keeping track of extra DIYs I currently have using Nook Exchange


----------



## Eureka

I finally unlocked terraforming on my restarted island


----------



## Nefarious

I finally took out one of my 5 waterfalls. Had to demolish the bridge and incline near the secret beach to get started with it, but I finally finished it last night (at 3 am! It took about 3-4 hours to terraform such a small area...). I rebuilt the bridge and moved Clay off of the beach and onto the house spot in that area. Saw him using the new lake near his home; he seems to like it. I'll be rebuilding the incline today, and may or may not move the museum out of the way of the next area to work on.

Besides terraforming at the wee hours, I spent the whole day filling out the catalog, between tbt and nookazon. Now I'm down to 228 reordable furniture and 203 tops left. After completing both, I'll move on to bottoms and dresses. After that: hats, accessories, socks, shoes, umbrellas, wall, flooring and rugs. _Lots to still do._


----------



## Chynna

Received K.K island from attending K.K.'s concert
Received mermaid vanity diy from Pascal
Dug up all fossils and assessed them at the museum
Started working on an orchard for my fruit


----------



## Cass123

I moved my cemetery from the back to the entrance and now I’ve got to figure out what to do with my orchard which is currently filling my inventory


----------



## Mick

Just bought 90 bags of flower seeds, planted them all, then instantly dug them up and dumped all of it in the trash. Got the Nook Mile achievement for planting 300 flowers that way, and I am glad that I will never have to worry about that one again.

The person who set that goal is clearly out of touch with reality. There is a reason I have all my flowers locked up with fences, items and (invisible) patterns. My island got overrun with them during the rainy season and I really don't want that many ever again.


----------



## LunarMako

I moved my campsite and decorated the area. I love it. It is so cute. 
I made a little picnik area is the spot on my map that had water on both sides. Decorated it. Might change As I get more decorations, as I had to restart the game. 
I moved my tailors shop TWICE because the stupid thing wasn't alined with my nook shop. So annoying and there goes 100k. Clearly I time travelled.


----------



## JoJoCan

Today I planted some flowers and bushes.


----------



## pinkfawn

I pathed off my shopping area, added a new style of incline to it and removed a lot of overgrown flowers.


----------



## Elin

I did my usual daily tasks, donated a couple new creatures to Blathers, played some games with Pango at the campsite, and started working on a little smoothie/milkshake stand area. I also planted a few more trees on the beaches.


----------



## Randi

After having restarted, it was nice getting my campsite back. I can't wait to start terraforming.


----------



## Cass123

Yesterday I invited Flora and Boris to live on my island. Today Flora is moving in and I’ve moved the campsite.


----------



## Katgamer

I finally got lolly on my island 3 more cats to go until I get a full cat island


----------



## WalceDony

Spent an hour looking for a scallop because I still need 7 DIYs, only for it to be a pearl. I coulda been napping like come on


----------



## Miss Misty

Invited Cherry from the campsite to replace Peaches


----------



## Miss Misty

Today I had yet another (relatively) unproductive day. I just helped Gullivarr. I'm still trolling around waiting to see who my move-out bubble hops to.


----------



## Debeers

Completed the fossil section of the museum!


----------



## Cass123

I moved Buck’s house, moved the cedars from my entrance to my campsite, planned a new orchard and changed my paths a little. I also learned the last 2 jock diys.


----------



## Miss Misty

Celebrated Tybalt's birthday
Welcomed Cherry to the island
Commissioned a Banded Dragonfly Model from Flick
Sold bugs to Flick


----------



## Elin

I did my usual daily tasks, helped Gullivarr, and finally caught a golden stag!


----------



## meo

Usual daily stuff (dived to get pascal, weeds, sell fruit, gift villagers, etc)
Got a hyacinth wand recipe from Celeste which I've wanted <3
Got a tremendous statue to donate to the museum
Got all my extra diys situated outside so prolly do a giveaway soon
Cleaned up second town partially (organized some flowers, got rid of some, etc) - sometimes I wish certain flowers had the same spawn rate so they spawn so excessively


----------



## Skandranon

finally cleaned it up enough to upload as a dream


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was swimming when I saw a familiar horned hercules in the distance. So I went out of the water (far away so I don't scare it), took as much time as I needed to slowly creep up to it, and slowly caught it! I donated the horned hercules straight after so I don't accidentally sell it. Feels nice to find an elusive bug when you're just going about your day, especially when I lost out in the stalk market recently.


----------



## WalceDony

Well, I managed to finish getting those 7 mermaid DIYs through a lot of trading! I'm so happy that now I can actually start working on my mermaid room, thr furniture is so pretty! 
The mermaid cothes however, less so.


----------



## DragonLatios

got Kody photo today and Some Items for my catlog from a Other Island. But taken it so on the sister as they got a lot of stuff and it will drive me crazy if i try to collect them all in one go. i maybe go back and check before they close up.


----------



## Insulaire

DragonLatios said:


> got Kody photo today and Some Items for my catlog from a Other Island. But taken it so on the sister as they got a lot of stuff and it will drive me crazy if i try to collect them all in one go. i maybe go back and check before they close up.


OMG @BalloonFight and I have been discussing whether Kody’s framed photo even exists!


----------



## DragonLatios

Insulaire said:


> OMG @BalloonFight and I have been discussing whether Kody’s framed photo even exists!


why you did not think it did not exists?


----------



## Insulaire

It’s just hard to find  All villager pictures exist, presumably!


----------



## Fraggle

I finally finished off the fish section of my Critterpedia and caught an umbrella octopus


----------



## KittenNoir

I am still laying down "The Path" it is coming along very nicely but till I finish it I wont feel relaxed in knowing that my island looks ok.


----------



## DragonLatios

Fraggle said:


> I finally finished off the fish section of my Critterpedia and caught an umbrella octopus


Lucky i still waiting for them to show up normal


----------



## KittenNoir

I also finally finished the fossil section in my museum


----------



## Khaelis

Considering my current plans are time-gated and I still have to wait a few more days before I can begin, I'm not really accomplishing much. Though, I have drawn out a really nice island design. 

Also, one of my starters, Reneigh, wanted to move out so she'll be moving out tomorrow.


----------



## Katgamer

Finally getting Raymond 50 tbt to go lol


----------



## Miss Misty

Commissioned a Dorado model from CJ
Sold fish to CJ
Re-positioned Judy's house.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

It always makes me happy to hear new dialogue between my residents!  

Today it was a conversation between Fuchsia (sisterly) and Raymond (smug) about her parents. That was fun. Also, for the first time, I saw a catchphrase getting passed on within 10 minutes! Rolf came up to me and asked for a new one, so I  gave him one. I knew it'd get passed around like the common cold but... within 10 minutes!? He'd struck up a conversation with Tangy and, BOOM, she's caught the new catchphrase.


----------



## DragonLatios

I Just Got maple Photo today.


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped Gulliver
Helped Wisp
Laid a few paths


----------



## stitchmaker

Island 1- Moved House 9 to new residential neighborhood.  Added items to villagers yards.  One more house to go.
Island 2- Main Player completed her Pascal collection.


----------



## xara

hoo boy haven’t posted in here in a while :0

• checked the mail 
• obtained skye’s pic <3
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• collected star fragments off the beach 
• gave gifts to my villagers who i still need pics from 
• collected daily bonus nook miles
• checked the recycling bin - it was empty >_<
• checked out nook’s cranny + able sisters 
• changed my house exterior 
• worked on a few of the rooms in my house
• ordered stuff for my main room ;;


----------



## Khaelis

I caught a cicada shell and scarab beetle finally. Just giraffe stag and golden stag left to catch.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I participated in the Bug-Off today so I met another Nook Miles achievement. Also, I encountered new dialogue from Tangy, Claude and Zucker during the bug-off. That was satisfying. 

And it's Rolf's birthday! Fuchsia was all dressed up and celebrating with Rolf.  I managed to get some good snapshots of my favourite cranky. He looked so happy!


----------



## John Wick

Moved the campsite to a smaller area and turned all that space into assassin's park.

Took two days.


----------



## marshallows

did a lot of fishing, caught several new fish. haven't been fishing in a while since i've been busy revamping my island (again).
found cj wandering around and that was such a lucky moment since i already wanted to go fishing.
went on mystery islands to collect resources.
made sure to log in to the nook mile machine so my streak won't break lol.
delivered a couple of things for villagers.
gifted dom some fruits (pls just give me your photo already).
ordered stuff on my phone, waiting to get them next time i play.


----------



## skarmoury

Said my goodbyes to Stella, I loved her so much. Gave her to someone else for free, and I'm super glad to make the person happy. Adopter also gave me a rose wand as a thank-you gift!
Found Lily afted 134 NMTs!! I was mainly going for Shep as I haven't got a smug rn, but Lily was also on my list of villagers-to-adopt-soon so I took her in. (also yeah i was kinda getting tired)
Saw Audie and Dom while villager hopping. They weren't ones I wanted on my island but I was curious about how they looked like in person. Shame Audie's a peppy; if she were an uchi I'd probably adopt her.
Learned a bunch of DIYs while island hopping. Notable ones were the shell arch, wooden plank sign, and light bamboo rug, all of which I needed. Got some shells too for the shell DIY items.
Genji was hanging in Lobo's house today. So cute!


----------



## meo

- Completed all art in the museum
- Participated in the bug off for the nook miles achieve stamp
- Got some more things for my catalog collection
- Caught my third Gigas Giant Clam (going to save them for if nintendo ever updates to let us make models of diving creatures) and never want to chase after another again
-Fed Pascal for the day (only got a pearl rip but whatever)
- Crafted some furniture sets to throw into the other player houses in the second town so they aren't so sad inside
-Sent off letters to the freeloaders..I mean neighbors
-Ordered my daily limit of 5 items (which is killing me..please upgrade to at least 10 nintendo?)
-Got windflower wand from Celeste <3


----------



## Mairmalade

I changed my character's outfit for the first time in a few weeks - progress. 

- Planted a few trees and flowers near my museum area to spruce it up a bit 
- Participated in the Bug Off for the trophies
- Finally terraformed half my island and have most furniture, patterns, and decor placed

Hoping to spend a bit of time diving later because I have no pearls


----------



## pinkfawn

-Caught a Ranchu Goldfish on my first bait today, after using about 200+ to finally get a Mahi Mahi yesterday! I'm now caught up on all bugs and fish available until next month.
-Re-made my crafting area and made my farm area a little bit smaller.
-Made a cozy bonfire area in a space I was struggling with to fill.


----------



## Imbri

- Got Lionel's photo in the mail.
- Cherry taught me the Confident reaction. It was the last one I needed.
- Picked up the badge for the Bug-Off. I'm not really looking for more items, so I didn't bother to play again, though I did sell a few bugs.
- Completed the Weed Picker badge. I'm almost done with the flower planter, so might but some packs, just to get it done.
- Did my regular chores: picked up sticks, shells, weeds; planted a new money tree; hit rocks; farmed bamboo; watered hybrid patch; talked to all villagers; shopped; dove for a scallop.

Kind of a quiet day.


----------



## DragonLatios

i got hopkins photo and Star clock today. So it really good day for me.


----------



## Khaelis

I caught a golden stag and napoleon fish finally. Only giraffe stag and giant trevally remain for this month.


----------



## azurill

So on Friday in Serenity there was a campsite villager. My favorite villager Aurora was in the campsite. I was able to convince her to move to my island. The timing couldn’t be more perfect. I say this because I am adopting a puppy I named Aurora and will be picking her up tomorrow. So Aurora the penguin will be wandering my town the same day I get Aurora my puppy.


----------



## Wolfie

I managed to finally get Judy after spending months looking for her.


----------



## Sophie23

I’ve been working on my island, what do you guys think of it so far?


----------



## Miss Misty

Worked on some paths
Bought turnips
Went to the fireworks show


----------



## Khaelis

I finally caught a darn giraffe stag... I really was cutting it close with this one, but the darn thing just refused to appear much like the cicada shell and golden stag did.


----------



## Miss Misty

Attended K.K. concert (K.K. Stroll)
Wished on some stars (if only Celeste were here to give me the Virgo recipe. Oh well, I get two more showers later this week so I'm sure she'll turn up)


----------



## John Wick

I wasted yet another $100k moving the campsite, just so I could move it one space over.


----------



## Khaelis

I found Beau on a mystery tour just now. I invited him to Agrestis.


----------



## Imbri

- Did my daily chores.
- Bought a few things from Kicks.
- Got Filbert's photo!

Three down, seven to go.


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up star fragments
Bought some seeds from Leif
Terraformed a little


----------



## Fraggle

I finished my critterpedia and completed the museum until they add more

also in the process of moving Tasha’s house


----------



## John Wick

Demolished an incline.
TT to rebuild it.

Ended up in the exact same place. >..<


----------



## porkpie28

I just woke up I give away some items to people just doing stuff around my island


----------



## visibleghost

i cleared out a large area and cut down trees, moved/sold flowers i had in a field and just made it bare and empty so that i can start working on my train area i have planned! I really want to make something cute with it so it's a good step to take so i can get started. i'm low key trying to plan as i'm going along but it's a little bit hard to imagine what it's going to look like at this stage.


----------



## porkpie28

I just had lots of rain tomorrow will be fun, I got rid of lots of flowers today


----------



## Imbri

I got Lolly's and Purrl's photos this morning. The stacked fruit with coconuts trick really seems to be working.

Did my daily chores.

Passed C.J.'s seasport challenge and sold him a bunch of fish from storage.

I'll hit up the remaining 5 villagers I need photos from with a coconut this afternoon and hunt up a scallop for Pascal.


----------



## Lotusblossom

i havent played in over a week.... had a burnout and cant even go back still


----------



## mocha.

Finally got a 5 star island!


----------



## hakutaku

I've been trying to get to 3 stars, so I've been crafting outdoor furniture mostly, and adding some fencing to my house. 

It was Rowan's birthday today so I wrapped and gifted him a kettlebell. Lucky was in there with him celebrating and oml,,,Lucky's little top hat is adorable!! He's the best boi and quickly becoming one of my favourite villagers. 

Bought some stuff from Nook's Cranny like usual, dug up fossils, and used up my Nook Miles for the Zen Fence. I really need to seriously start making bells so I can finish my bridge lol


----------



## kindakooky

Got my first villager photo today from Poppy!! She's already my favourite villager I have on my island anyway but I just love her even more now! 

Sold my turnips and made a huge profit, which meant I could pay off the rest of my new bridge AND another chunk of my mortgage.


----------



## Elin

I did my usual daily tasks (digging up fossils, etc.), bought a common painting from Redd, got a mermaid bed DIY from Pascal, finally discovered my first purple rose, and worked on a small pond area by doing some minor terraforming and planting some bushes.


----------



## Khaelis

I was up late last night doing a ton of terraforming, and got a lot done. Was also completing Nook Miles+ tasks and taking mystery tour breaks every now and then and happen to stumble upon Beau and invited him as my Lazy villager. He moved in this morning! 

I also sold my turnips on my island for 588 each! I can now fund my terraforming projects a little better. XD


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I managed to catch a moray eel and a migratory locust to be added to my critterpedia. My sister already donated them to the museum.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

While doing my gifting rounds, Merengue gifted me her framed photo. I'm honestly a bit disappointed in my like for Merengue. Her design is very unique and cute, but I suppose it's almost too unique for a normal personality villager for my preference... 
Ankha taught me the Love reaction -- I've learned all 44 now.


----------



## Mo Notony

I FINALLY GOT PURPLE WINDFLOWERS!!!!! Took 5 MONTHS BUT WHATEVS!! Now I just wait for the final flower; the Blue Rose.....


----------



## meo

- finished my fossil assessment achieve (put off digging fossils for quite some time)
- added everything my second town had that my first town didn't to it's catalog (probably what took the most time today), still have 32 more items to do but that'll wait for tomorrow
- got another pearl from pascal today
- got marshal and rocco's photo...so it's time for one of them to go (probably rocco first bc I have too many crankies rn)
- second day of scanning in Coco, crafted her the log bench she requested
- got a virgo harp recipe from Celeste


----------



## Cass123

I gifted shell wreaths to 3 of my villagers in hopes that they will not put the wreaths I’ve already given them at the beginning of fall. 

I found two pearls and gave up on finding pascal after over 60 catches. 

I’ve also been binge crafting the diy I haven’t made yet and finally found a crown (purple pansy) that I like for my character. I dislike how most of them float above your head.


----------



## BananaMan

Kind of a collection of the last few days but it was all stuff that needed to be done!

- Started rearranging all the flowers on my island and playing around with color. Before I had a big area with nothing but black flowers so I started incorporating a few other select colors in the mix. It's amazing how different it can make an area feel. It's also amazing how green mums seem to go with just about everything.

- Fixed an issue with a residential area that has been bugging me for months. It took a lot of terraforming and a couple house moves but in the end everybody ended up with a much more spacious and personalized yard.

- Tore down an awful outdoor arcade I'd made as a terraforming experiment when the game first came out. It didn't seem particularly big but once it was all gone I was left with a great spot for a little outdoor park.

- I have a third level that didn't really seem to serve much purpose so I completely redid that and made it my new shopping promenade. The area still needs some tweaks but I know those will come with time.

- Created about 20 custom designs to put on sign posts and decorate my island with. I've never been very good at making designs in AC games so it's nice to make things that actually look really cute and go well with my neighborhoods. They're not amazing works of art or anything but they still add a lot of charm and I'm proud of them.

- Finally started putting some actual effort into my house instead of every room looking like something out of Hoarders. I mostly just stuck everything in my inventory which to me sort of feels like the game equivalent of shoving dirty laundry under a bed. Still, at in the inventory is organized for whenever I want to tackle that beast.

All in all I've had a good few game days and my island is finally starting to feel lived-in. There's lots that needs to be done but I'm having fun finding ways to add little personal touches along the way.


----------



## Insulaire

Topped off the 3000 Nook Miles For Miles! achievement, which means I completed on average about twenty NM tasks a day


----------



## WaileaNoRei

After scaring away probably a dozen over the last couple months, I finally caught a giraffe stag! Also sold turnips for a decent profit, which is fun even though I don’t exactly need the money.


----------



## annex

I finished my graveyard cafe.


----------



## Hesper

I have now caught every current bug, fish, & seafood except for the cicada shell. Which, at this point...idk if it's happening.


----------



## Laz

Removed about 10 black roses for my field of 50 and set them up to properly keep track of gold rose production. 
Moved 40 blue roses to a location where they look good and don't take up valuable real estate. 
Placed a useless order for islander posters, not realizing the people who have them are using custom designs on their signs.
Caught a sneaky scorpion. 
Started looking for ideas for beaches that aren't a cafe for my empty beach sections and will probably do a fishing spot.
Finished my beach bar and am almost done with my arcade.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Hesper said:


> I have now caught every current bug, fish, & seafood except for the cicada shell. Which, at this point...idk if it's happening.


Just keep a lookout on trees during the day. They aren't going anywhere if you go up to them obviously. The one's I've found have been in the early afternoon.


----------



## Wolfie

I paid off my last home loan finally!


----------



## DragonLatios

I Got  frita's photo today. Sly I am trying to get his photo so i can kick him out for drake


----------



## hakutaku

CJ showed up for the first time so I completed his challenge then sold him some fish. Bought a rush tatami from Nook's Cranny. I also crafted a well, and got in a dilemma over whether my island's well should be default colours or red and white. Honestly didn't do much today,,,


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Accomplished a favour for one of my villagers and managed to make a profit from my turnips this week (thankfully).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I completed a “deer pen” for my town square (it’s for thematic purposes)


----------



## Hilbunny

Today, I hosted a giveaway! I also did some work decorating my home (I love decorating outside, idk why but I feel limited decorating inside) just two more rooms to do now


----------



## Elin

I did the usual daily tasks, helped Gulliver, and changed around a small spot outside my house.


----------



## Snek

Well...I grew purple pansies AND purple windflowers on the same day! After 5 months!!! Blessed by the RNG! Haha
I also got Raymond island hopping but that pales in comparison with getting my new hybrids


----------



## AnnieAppleseed

Obligatory "this didn't happen today", but yesterday I finally got K.K. Slider to visit my island! I was honestly shocked, because I wasn't really putting a lot of effort into developing my town; I've just been busy getting my dreamies in via Amiibo cards. I assume that's how I got to a 3 Star ranking, though - the population.

I also got the Able Sisters yesterday, and since I got K.K., that meant I unlocked terraforming too. And since I had 10 villager plots...well, I decided it was time to start getting serious about town planning. So I cut down every tree except for a few money and fruit trees, dug up all the flowers except for my hybrids, and completely removed one of the cliffs and ponds that were taking up space. Oh, and I demolished a log bridge that was in a spot I didn't like, and was only there and not a few tiles lower because of the lack of terraforming.

And that leads us to today! I have Leif in town today, which is great because I'm gonna need flower seeds when I start rebuilding my town. I began work on a zen bridge in the place I wanted to put the aforementioned log bridge, and I put down the plot to move my campsite. It's going to be a slow process, getting my town the way I want it, but I think it's well worth the effort!

ETA: Oh, I almost forgot to mention! I convinced Goose to move in, since it was his third day visiting my campsite. I also finally caught a fly, so I can put all that garbage back in my storage where it belongs.


----------



## Junalt

Completed my orderable catalog! Took quite a bit of effort but finally it’s done.


----------



## moonlights

went island hopping and found Audie


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Megan in the campsite
Bought from Saharah
Wished on stars


----------



## Dunquixote

I was able to fo submit an entry to starry stars (I think that’s what it’s called) on time and I’m actually really happy with how it turned out.

I also bought a bunch of clothes from ables again today; so a little bit of my clothes wishlist out of the way. I was only buying the clothes I liked or that I think I would later want and use, but the fair has given me a reason to buy more. I’ve actually been having fun even though I don’t like a good amoint of the clothes, not to mention having take multiple trips to my house to find the clothes in my closet and my house is the furthest away from Nook’s. I bought a couple dupes since i can never remember what I bought.


----------



## porkpie28

just woke up so not a lot yet, but today I am going to add more stuff to my island


----------



## Sophie23

I’ve been working on my campsite & I made a cafe


----------



## Imbri

- Did my daily chores.
- Got a new recipe from the bottle, so yay!
- Got Cherry's and Gruff's photos! Only 3 more to go and I'll have all 10, and my collage wall will be complete.
- Wrapped Gruff's birthday present and I'm all ready to give it to him this evening. I didn't want to rush in before I went to work. I'm going to give him the thief's costume, which fits his favorite style/colors and I think will look adorable on him.

This evening, I'll:

- Hunt a scallop for Pascal
- Shop
- Get a new song from K.K. Slider
- Give Gruff his present
- Do some random landscaping/decorating


----------



## Islander

Went to a Book Miles island for the first time in ages and I saw Tad and invited him to my Island after Velma moved out the other day.

I'm going to get another song from Kk this evening.


----------



## Marines

I finally upgraded Resident Services in my new island


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I celebrated Gruff's birthday today. At the same time, I also celebrated my birthday! It was heartwarming to see my cherished villagers celebrate with me and getting surprise letters from them and from my sister! I just want to take in the positives today to keep the mood going.


----------



## hakutaku

Audie moved in today, and Apple is in the process of moving out! Finally got the Able Sisters' shop and paid for my bridge, so I actually accomplished a fair bit today. Got a few star fragments on the beach and gave my villagers some oranges. 

My island's pretty bare, and I'm reluctant to really start doing anything with it until I get terraforming and path making. That's why most of my villagers are living near/on the beach right now lol, excluding Lucky who has his own makeshift graveyard near my house.

I updated my island flag after getting the pro custom design app so it looks a little better now.


----------



## porkpie28

trying to get stuff to make a cafe


----------



## Miss Misty

Went to K.K. concert (K.K. Synth - kind of a weird song to hear the live, acoustic version of)
Cleaned up star fragments
Wished on more stars
Finished building stone staircase


----------



## Mo Notony

Snek said:


> Well...I grew purple pansies AND purple windflowers on the same day! After 5 months!!! Blessed by the RNG! Haha


Lol, this is crazy because I got them FINALLY too within a few days of each other! You and I must've been in the "Z" group. lol Congrats!


----------



## peachycrossing9

Today I finished off decorating around Lily's house and got Marina from island hopping, she is moved in and I have almost finished with her house as well. 

I also paid off another loan for my second character


----------



## Daveyx0

Finally got all the August Fish, Deep sea creatures and Bugs today. Just in time!


----------



## Miss Misty

Got Static's photo
Cleaned up star fragments
Watched the final fireworks show
Got the recipe for the Golden Axe


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I didn’t exactly do anything spectacular, but I finally got my island to a point where I felt like comfortable saving a dream version of it! Just in time too, because I wanted a summer version to be saved before the season changes over.


----------



## JellyBeans

for once I actually made some progress! this is technically from yesterday but nonetheless; i finally decided it was time to majorly cut down my orchard since I never really use it, and I've moved my house into the area where it used to be! planted a mini orchard next to it so I still have somewhere to get fruit, and did some waterscaping around it. now I just need to think of something to put in the area my house used to be... i'm thinking maybe a flowershop or a butterfly park. this may just be the cure to my burnout, at least temporarily!


----------



## rosabelle

Was able to do a lot of terraforming in my island today.

Planned out an area for my nook's cranny and able sister.
terraformed the area around it.
rebuilt my bear picnic area


----------



## John Wick

Moved Freya to the beach while I fixed up the messy parts of my river, then TT'd and moved her back.

It was september 1st for me when I TT'd to tomorrow, as today is the 31st, so I decided to shake some pine trees to get some pinecones.

I ended up with 334 sticks, and 18 pinecones.

I kid you not.

What the hell?


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was just out and about in the water when trying to fulfill a nook miles + achievement catching sea creatures when I managed to catch a horseshoe crab unexpectedly!


----------



## samsquared

I moved out graham extremely quickly thanks to getting Reneigh as my campsite villager!! I’m also naturally cycling out Marcie it will be sad to see her go, but two new villagers will really shake up Ainoa! in a good way!


----------



## Pendragon1980

Got all the KK songs cataloged and registered! And finish the mermaid DIYs


----------



## Insulaire

I celebrated Audie's birthday (and wore a tropical muumuu in her honor)


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped Gullivarr
Celebrated Audie's birthday
Got Virgo Harp recipe from Celeste
Wished on stars


----------



## Khaelis

Starting off September pretty well. I found my final fossil, and now the fossil section of my museum is complete!


----------



## hakutaku

Yesterday I gave Audie a shell wreath for her birthday, and today she sent me a hideous green dress in the mail as thanks. She also gave me some neon green shoes. I think she's using me as a way to get rid of unwanted clothing.

It's the start of fall so I ran around the island looking for new bugs and fish for Blathers. Lucky spent three hours working on the same tulip wreath. I went around handing out gift-wrapped oranges in an effort to improve friendship (even though I'm not planning on keeping half of them). I'm kinda stuck without things to do until I get enough stones to finally make a stone arch for Lucky's graveyard.

 Kabuki spent most of the day fishing, good for him.


----------



## LuchaSloth

First day of September...so, I caught...everything. I'm finished with fall bugs and fish already. Now I need to wait until the winter bugs and fish so I can finish my darn museum. Lol.


----------



## tajikey

Caught all the new bugs, fish, and diving creatures for September.


----------



## KittenNoir

I finally.... finished placing down “The Path” it’s only taken over a month. Cause I kept changing the path design as I kept finding beautiful other versions of “The Path” and I have now found one that suits my island and I’m nearly ready for people to come visit now and not see mess everywhere haha


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up star fragments
Commissioned a jewel beetle model from Flick
Sold bugs to Flick
Caught a few new fish (Salmon, King Salmon)


----------



## Junalt

From both today and yesterday - managed to collect all the fall DIYs from balloons, caught all new September fish and insects. Also got the last mermaid DIY (screen) I needed from Pascal.


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped Gulliver
Got some new creatures (chambered nautilus, bell cricket, cricket)


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Yay! I managed to hear new dialogue between Fuchsia (sisterly) and Tangy (peppy) today! 

It's always such a treat to be able to unlock new conversations. I also managed to catch the chambered nautilus and sweet shrimp. Now to find the umbrella octopus.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I caught all the new bugs and fish creatures for September! ^^ Already...!... Ready for the next month


----------



## ripley4O77

I changed my mailbox area, but mostly I decided to remove all the orange trees from my main square, and exchange them for Cedar Trees. I can't wait til the are all fully grown!  Then I removed my fountain center piece from said park, and placed Stonehenge there. I also swiped the streetlamps for the stone lanterns, effectively changing my park into a spooky forest!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finally managed to get an authentic scary painting and donate it to the museum!


----------



## hakutaku

I bought up all the kimono in the Able Sisters' shop, then handed out gift-wrapped peaches to everyone. I collected lots of star fragments on the beach, and only found one virgo >.< 

Nobody's asked to move out yet, but Rowan, Curlos, Norma, and Rex have to go,,


----------



## AstralFirework

Mucked around trying to terraform a river in a natural fashion, but haven't made much headway yet. Will probably need to move trees and flowers and things. 
I've all but given up on smacking rocks lately. Don't really need materials all that much, as it's rare I want to craft anything. Still plant my money tree every day though.


----------



## samsquared

I moved in flurry today!
i'm finally happy with my villager lineup, though i'm almost assuredly going to cycle out flurry eventually (& hopefully replace her with sherb)
but i would honestly be fine with it if this lineup ended up being how I ended NH :>


----------



## Elin

I learned the last reaction from Diana today, donated some new creatures to the museum, and started on a bit of terraforming in one area, moving stuff around and building cliffs.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Got the remaining zodiac recipes!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Invited Zell from a mystery island after Merengue moved out yesterday
Caught a king salmon and donated it to the museum while doing my villager-gifting rounds
Got the acorn pochette DIY recipe from a balloon
Helped Gulliver
Visited Kicks and shopped at the Able sisters on my S/O's island


----------



## John Wick

Nothing much.
TT'd to farm Redd for lame item variants.


----------



## Eika

I went to the Island of Cookie and was amazed by all the exciting things in that Disneyland. I wish I could get recipes for moon chairs, space ships , moon, etc. Never get those. So, I'm using my dream suite today.


----------



## MapleSilver

Went island hopping and found Carrie after only around 10 tickets. I wanted a kangaroo villager on my island and she'll be a perfect fit. I have vague memories of talking to her in Gamecube so it'll be nice to have her again all these years later.


----------



## Islander

I sold my turnips for 599 bells, my highest ever, and bought my savings over the 10 million mark for the first time. A nice big number, feels a lot more than 8.8 million somehow.


----------



## LeighEmma

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


Iptoday ive moved my museum and started to decorate outside! It was very showey with loads of spot light but I’ve now got for a more cottage/ wooded vibe! Can’t wait for it to be another finished area on my island.


----------



## hakutaku

I actually accomplished a lot today! I decided to remodel my entire orchard because I wasn't happy with how it looked, and now I'm really pleased with how my new orchard/farm area looks, very autumnal with a fruit juice stall for Tangy. Still need to grab some apples and pears though lol, it's only got three rows of trees rn RIP. 

I also added a stargazing area with a telescope and a picnic blanket on the eastern-facing cliff, gave some of my villagers wrapped peaches, and did some fishing.


----------



## CitrusCakes

I've been finally rearranging my shop area for the first time since launch! I'm doing the whole switcharoo by paying 50k bells to move Nook's to some random spot, only to move it back where it was but 1 square over for 50k more bells lol.


----------



## tajikey

- Got the final 2 acorn/pine cone recipes from balloons (and a few duplicates)
- Collected enough pine cones and acorns to build the entire fall season set (now just waiting for maple leaf season)
- Found Audie on my 25th mystery island trip (wasn't looking for anyone in particular)
- Received Stonehenge in the mail from Gulliver

All in all, a pretty good day.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- got my fossils evaluated and sold 
- gifted all villagers whom I haven't got their framed photo
- did some diving to try get all the mermaid recipes (something I've been slacking on until lately), got a pearl
- moved the deck chairs on the beach together on each side of the palm tree


----------



## annex

I finally got Amelia's picture. 
I caught 3 pikes for a model.
Got my summer area redecorated for fall.


----------



## Miss Misty

Caught some new critters (sweet shrimp, oyster)
Sold fish to CJ
Commissioned a Napoleonfish model from CJ
Gave Huck the okay to move


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

So I have been traveling for the past three weeks, and have fallen WAAAAAY behind in my daily posts. Today, I'm gonna post all 21 days' worth of events, as I still took screenshots of everything to write down later. 
Without further ado, here's what happened on Shione Island for the past three weeks! 

8/16
• Today's HHA S-rank put me at 199,051 points! I'm so close to 200k! 
• Collected the magazines I'd ordered yesterday from the mail. 
• Ordered Steep Hill from the Daily Selection. 
• Ordered more magazines, as I still didn't have enough for the Manga-library Wall. 
• Dressed up for firework viewing!
• After tracking down a scallop, Pascal gave me a pair of Mermaid Shoes. 
• Replenished my on-hand wood supply. 
• Isabelle gave me a flower bopper.
• Checked the message board and found out that the next Bug-Off was coming on the 22nd!
• Completed the daily bonus NM+ offers.
• Changed again, and went to sleep. 

8/17
• Collected the magazines that had arrived and ordered a few more. 
• Found Gulliver washed up on the eastern beach! 
• Found Kitty napping under a tree near the Snack Shack on the western side of the island. It was adorable 
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal! 
• Ended up going on a treasure hunt with Gayle; I found the loot on the middle cliffs (aaaaand subsequently broke my shovel...).
• Took a picture in Island Resources; Isabelle made a funny face.
• Plucky asked me to catch her a big that crawled on flowers; I was only able to find her a stinkbug.
• Rex asked me to take a gift to Pekoe; he was really excited, but too nervous to deliver it himself. Pekoe was thrilled, and it turned out to be a green maid's outfit; the same shade as the chef's outfit Rex was wearing. Upon reviving the news, Rex decided grew needed to go and visit her to see how it looked. Now, I'm not gonna say anything, but...it was SO FRIGGIN CUTE!!! ❤❤❤
• Completed today's bonus NM+ offers. 

8/18
• Collected the last magazines from the mail and FINALLY crafted the Manga-Library Wall!
• Redd was here...but ALL of the pieces turned out to be fake! 
• After finding a gold nugget today, I ended up with a recipe for a King Tut Mask. 
• Maddie was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal! 
• Finished editing my first round of Splatoon hats! 

8/19
• Another Lily-of-the-Valley plant grew in, bringing our total to six! 
• Rex told me that Label was here! Label gave me a Fairytale-theme to work with. I decided to dress up like a witch, which she thoroughly enjoyed. I got a pair of Labelle pumps as a reward. 
• Ordered K.K. Ska from the Daily Selection. 
• Pascal gave me a pearl! 

8/20
• Flick was here today! Later in the day, I brought him 3 Horned Hercules beetles so to make a collectible. 
• Rex showed me how to make a mossy  garden rock. 
• Maddie apparently left something at Patty's house, and Party asked me if I could return it for her. 
• Finally having access to the internet after a while, I posted my first batch of Splatoon hats to the design kiosk! 
• Made the Purple Jellyvader Cap available on the design rack at Able's.
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal.

8/21
• Collected the Horned Hercules model from the mail.
• Took a ton of pictures of my assorted gardens to send to my mother at a later date, as a friend of hers was struggling with theirs. 
• Marshall showed me how to make a pretty cosmos wreath. 
• C.J. was here today, this time with a small-fry challenge! After I completed it, I brought him three Blue Marlins to make a collectible. 
• Pascal gave me a pearl! 
• Ordered K.K. Stroll from the Daily Selection. 

8/22 (time to Bug-Off! )
• Recieved a skeleton in the mail... I'm a bit concerned...
• Finally found the recipe for a Pitfall Seed in a bottle that washed up on shore! 
• Participated on the Bug-Off, but only for one round, as I already had the trophies. 
• Promptly crafted a Pitfall seed, buried it, and purposefully triggered it, all for the Nook Miles. 
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal. 
• Completed two Splatoon-themed shirts and one hoodie!  (someone had already made one of them, but it didn't have the level of detail I wanted, so I did it myself) 

8/23
• It's Sunday! I changed into my Firework viewing outfit. 
• Today's HHA S-rank had the same score as last week-- which isn't bad at all, I just haven't thought of anything new to do to the house yet. 
• Gayle apparently saw my work with the pitfall seed yesterday, as she asked me about it today.
• Watered some flowers! 
• Saw some interesting cloud formations after 6pm! 
• Pascal gave me a pearl. 
• Cleared out a TON of storage space to kill some time before 7pm. 
• Gifted Maddie and Patty with workout vests. 
• Enjoyed the beginning of the fireworks with my residents 
• Recieved a star bopper from Isabelle. 
• Went home, changed clothes, and went to bed. 

8/24
• Marshall asked me to catch a killifish for him; it took me two hours and 25 bags of bait, but I still caught one! 
• There are now seven Lily-of-the-Valley plants on Shione! 
• Plucky left something behind at Kitty's house, who asked me to return it for her. 
• Requested K.K. Milonga from Slider. 
• Sable was very excited to tell me about Label's progress, and thanked me for helping her family out. I always feel happy when Sable's happy. 
• Posted the Splatoon shirts and hoodie to the design kiosk! 
• Found some really cool designs online, and saved a few designers to my Favorites List!
• Added my Creator ID to my Passport.
• Managed to chase down and trap a Gigas Giant Clam against the border nets. I love that they can't swim past the nets anymore (get ready, lobsters, I'm coming for you! ). 
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal. 

8/25
• Marshall told me that Marina had gotten sick, so I made sure to grab her some medicine when I stopped by the store.
• Caught Rex sleeping while standing up right in his doorway. He does the darndest things, I swear. 
• Plucky was thinking of moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• Plucky then told me Leif was here today! 
• Recieved yet another pearl from Pascal. 
• Found Gayle dozing by the riverbank. I don't know why she's so cute, but she is. That smile just melts your heart. 

8/26
• Ended up playing later than usual, as I was showing my grandfather around my town for most of the day.
• Apparently, Maddie and Plucky had a fight; Maddie wanted to make up, but was still feeling a bit off, so I decided to help out. It was a yellow Tropical Muumuu; Plucky was very surprised by it, and decided right away to both wear it and go apologize to Maddie. 
• Found a recipe for an Iron Hanger Stand in a bottle that had washed up on the beach. 
• Kicks was here today, but I never actually got around to seeing him... 

8/27
• Marshall told me that Sahara was here visiting! 
• Found a recipe for a Pear Umbrella in a bottle that washed up on the beach. 
• Completed my second set of Splatoon hats, a sweater, and a hoodie! 
• Pascal gave me a pearl. 

8/28
• Watered the purple tulips outside my house. 
• Collected a bunch of coconuts to sell.
• Found Gayle passed out halfway through her morning workout. I feel that 
• Gayle also noticed I'd been in my house almost all day yesterday, due to me working hard at the design table. I kinda like that she likes to check up on me.
• Marina tracked me down to tell me that Gullivarrr had washed up on shore. She felt bad for not helping him first, but I made sure to go check on him and ease her worries. 
• Found Patty napping under a tree in Harry's yard...
• Caught a bunch of bugs to sell. 
• Completed today's bonus NM+ offers. 
• Posted the second batch of Splatoon designs to the design kiosk! 
• Found Gullivarrr's communicator in the southeastern waters, and managed to catch a giant isopod in the process. 
• Recieved another pearl from Pascal. 

8/29
• Recieved a gift from Gulivarrr in the mail: a Pirate Hat! 
• Found Kitty taking a nap in the hammock near Gayle's house. She looked really comfortable.
• Ordered K.K. Bossa from the Daily Selection. 
• Found a recipe for a Document Stack in a bottle that washed up on the beach. 
• Did a cannonball flip off the Airport Dock for the fun of it (if only I were in good enough shape to do that for real...  )
• Revived both a pearl and some existential "truth" from Pascal: "Ever feel like it's a tube-shaped world...and we're just ants crawling around on a roll of paper towels?"
• Requested K.K. Gumbo from Slider. 

8/30 (I got on late, so not much got done) 
• Today's HHA S-rank finally put me at 200,650 points! Whoo!!! 
• We now have eight Lily-of-the-Valley plants!
• Enjoyed seeing my residents having fun and enjoying themselves in 
• Ordered some white Rattan furniture for my house. 
• Recieved a bulb bopper from Isabelle. 
• Ended up blowing off both fossil assessment and scallop hunting, due to how late it was, and I was tired. 

8/31
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; I finally met June the Cub (as I only knew of her beforehand thanks to a meme) .
• After my white Rattan furniture arrived in the mail, I got to work rearranging things in the main room. It looks much better, coordination-wise! It fits much better with the other furniture and wallpaper. 
• I also rearranged a few things in the basement. Hopefully, this will boost my score a bit! 
• Marshall showed me how to make a wooden double bed. 
• Recieved a Mermaid Princess Dress from Pascal 
• Kitty, Maddie, and Plucky were enjoying popsicles outside Resident Services, and Patty was exercising. 
• Flick was here today, and I brought him my stashed Giant Stags to make a collectible. 

9/1
• Discovered that Isabelle had swapped out her roses for some pink cosmos. She also sent us all a recipe for a Tree's Bounty Little Tree. 
• Collected the Giant Stag model from the mail.
• Changed my outfit for cooler temperatures, and took my hair out of its ponytail. 
• Caught a bell cricket, a (regular) cricket, and a red dragonfly!
• A package that was for Plucky ended up at Marshall's house, so I agreed to fix the mishap. 
• Found my first pinecone! 
• Ordered K.K. Fusion from the Daily Selection, as well as a grape-harvest basket. 
• Earned a pearl from Pascal. 
• Managed to corner a Gigas Giant Clam against the safety nets. 

9/2 (it rained) 
• Collected my orders from the mail. 
• Found a recipe for a leaf campfire from a balloon. 
• Agreed to catch a river fish for Gayle; it ended up being a black bass. I would've given her the Dorado I'd caught, but I needed the bells... 
• Found my first acorn!
• Gulliver had washed up on shore again! 
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal. 
• Harry was thinking of moving away, but I was able to change his mind. 
• Discovered that I didn't need to but anything at Able's today, as I already had each of the day's selections catalogued.
• Finished three more Splatoon shirts! 

9/3
• Shione was in for a meteor shower tonight! Due to wonky internet, however, I was unable to share this with anyone else 
• Recieved a cushion in the mail from G. Mom! I still have yet to figure out where to put it. 
• Harry asked me to catch him a saltwater fish; it took me a while, but I eventually brought him back an ocean sunfish. 
• Plucky had lent something to Rex, who accidentally kept it so long that he felt awkward about returning it; naturally, I agreed to help. 
• Accidentally got stung while looking for acorns and pinecones, and Plucky came to my rescue with medicine!  
• Someone left a book in Marina's yard; Marina said she thought Gayle might've dropped it there after visiting and forgot it. Upon asking her, Gayle was thrilled to know I'd found it.
• Poor Harry had fleas!  (it's been a while since anyone's had fleas, come to think of it...)
• Caught an umbrella octopus! 
• Recieved yet another pearl from Pascal. 
• Label was in town, and she asked me to help her with a "comfy" theme; despite what I thought counted, I don't think I got it quite right... Still, she seemed happy! 
• Made three more Splatoon shirts! (One of them didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped) 
• Made a ton of wishes on stars! 
• Managed to find Celeste in town! She gave me a recipe for a Virgo Harp!
• Completed today's bonus NM+ offers. 

9/4
• Went through my mail and cleared out some space.
• Collected a ton of star fragments, and found one Virgo fragment! 
• Redd was here today, but unfortunately, all of the art pieces were fake 
• Caught a Soft-Shelled turtle, a salmon, and a pike! 
• Earned a pearl from Pascal. 
• Rex showed me how to make a matryoshka!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Got the Moai statue in the mail from Gulliver
Did two delivery quests for my villagers
Demolished the incline that might be preventing my last rock from spawning where I want it to be
Shot down balloons and got two more autumn recipes
Bought some new clothing from the Able sisters


----------



## Miss Misty

Attended K.K. concert (K.K. Mariachi)
Bid farewell to Huck
Earned some last minute NMTs in preparation for tomorrow


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Requested Forest Life from K.K. Slider
Caught all the new September fish with my S/O  :3 
Farmed balloons and got a couple more autumn DIY recipes -- I think I have three or four more to collect
Shook down two stacks of acorns (at the cost of the "A" button on my S/O's poor Pro controller...)


----------



## Raz

So, I returned to the game a few days ago after a month and a half without playing it.

In these last few days I've been changing a few things on the island, and I'm slowly finishing everything. I also used the dream thing to upload my dream island. 

I've realized that I need a lot more items than I expected lol.


----------



## Red Cat

I found my weather seed today. I feel a little crappy about it though because I got ANCH a week after it was released and I missed 2 heavy meteor showers in that week one of which was on launch day (3/20). My next heavy shower is New Years Day. Another reason why I can't wait for 2021.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

9/5 (I got around to this a little late...)
• Today marks the 169th day on Shione Island! (Nice XD)
• Made a mad dash for Able's to check out their selection before they closed. 
• Pekoe apparently left something at Rex's house (anybody remember the maid outfit event last month?  ), and Rex asked if I could take it back to her. Since my daily route takes me past her house (and those two are simply adorable), I naturally agreed. 
• Found some more star fragments on the beach! 
• Ordered K.K. Synth from the Daily Selection. 
• Cornered a Gigas Giant Clam against the safety nets. 
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal. 
• Caught a chambered nautilus! 
• Requested "Go K.K. Rider" from Slider. 
• Finished four more Splatoon shirts! I plan to post all 10 new additions tomorrow.


----------



## John Wick

I got my first purple pansy.
Finally, a purple flower other than hyacinths, that looks good!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

OMG I had/heard 4 new conversations today! One between Jacques (smug) and me, one between Jacques (smug) and Rolf (cranky), one between Fuchsia (sisterly) and me, and one between Rolf and me.

It's awesome. I love it when I get to hear new dialogue. It pays to invest time and effort into getting your friendship levels with your residents to the highest possible level because you get to hear new conversations. Some are funny stories, and some are insights into a villager's lifestyle choices and personal history.


----------



## hakutaku

I got to 3 stars today!! KK Concert is tomorrow then I can _finally _use the Island Designer app. What I basically had to do was take way too many trips to mystery islands to get fully grown flowers and fruit trees and plant them sporadically around the island. After I got the dialogue about the concert I immediately went around getting rid of all the extra flowers and trees lol.

Kabuki was up really, really late last night, then at 6 am he was still in the plaza. Worrying. 

I decorated my campsite a bit but since I'm planning on moving it the design isn't permanent at all.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/6
• Took presents out of the mailbox. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts me at 201,238 points! 
• Posted all ten of my new Splatoon shirts to the design kiosk!
• Got jumped by a scorpion while looking for pinecones and acorns... You'd think I'd know by now to be careful with my net at night...
• There's now a ninth Lily-of-the-Valley plant one Shione! 
• Poor Maddie had fleas! 
• Today's scallop earned me a pearl from Pascal.


----------



## _Rainy_

So much has happened since I last posted on here. I got a new switch and restarted on a new Island. It took forever to order all my catalogued posters and orderables to move out, but my friend helped me quite a lot. They also tried ordering a every item in the game to let me catalog and I never in a million years would have agreed to let them do it, but they said that they were going to do it anyway. They got through the Ds and I’m pretty sure they’ve given up and I can’t say that I blame them. I managed to move out and take Vesta with me. I got Dom as my starting villager and found Cyd on a mystery Island he’s kind of cool so I might keep him. Raymond was my forced camper and I have mixed feelings about it because I said he wasn’t allowed on my Island. since I don’t currently have a smug I’m overly attached to and I enjoy blaming him for my problems I guess he’s staying for a little while. I got Renee off of Nookazon which was a massive pain but I really love her and her purple house. I got my tenth villager today on a mystery Island I’m looking for a snooty, but have no idea which one I like. I ended up going on the looking for thread to see if I could find one of the villagers someone was looking for and it ended up being Reneigh so I took her and kicked her out with Luckys amiibo. I got one of my favorite villagers back today and helped someone. My town isn’t even three stars yet but my next goal is to unlock paths and terraforming so I can start decorating.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Went island hopping
Caught new creatures (mitten crab, pike)
Invited Molly


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Checked turnip price and I already confirmed that I have a fluctuating pattern. I sure hope my S/O has a small/large spike. XD
Got lots of clothing variations that I was looking for to make progress on the orderable catalogue.
Did my gifting rounds and got new clothing variations from my villagers. c:
Planning to farming balloons some more in the afternoon for those autumn DIYs that continue to elude me... 
Cleaned up some flowers that cloned. Gotta love those autumn showers.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I dropped my journal several months ago because I was getting bored of that. I might just start posting here again, since I feel less of an obligation to make a long post. Anyway, super productive today!

- Gulliver showed up
- Figured out my weather seed!
- Got all of the seasonal DIYs that are available since I got the pine bonsai today. I guess no more to collect until November when maple leaf and mushroom season starts, unless something interesting comes up in a patch for Halloween or something.
- Got another mermaid DIY. These are being slow to get since Pascal gives me pearls about 50% of the time. Since I have all of the seafood that's available right now too, it's kinda boring to go diving just to look for a scallop. I don't do it every day.

I also got all of the September critters as of a few days ago. I only need 2 fish, 2 bugs, and 10 seafood.


----------



## Insulaire

Finally caught the sturgeon on this rainy day after it eluded me back in March (and now the first week of September). Other than the cursed stringfish (which I'll have to wait for) I'm all caught up on fish!


----------



## hakutaku

Last night I got a lot done setting up the takoyaki stall on the beach, unfortunately I spent half an hour fishing for a squid before finding out they stop showing up in autumn RIP. 

Finally unlocked terraforming! I immediately made a new space for Tangy's house, right behind the fruit juice stand, I set up the groundwork for the tiny bee farm she's gonna have in her yard and also planted an orange tree next to her house. Now I need to figure out more ways to decorate around it,, The seasonal DIYs are being really stubborn, I've only managed to find three so far!


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Molly to town
Bought a Wild Painting Left Half from Redd


----------



## ATheBuoy42

It's been bothering me for weeks now but I finally figured out a nice area to make a flower garden that includes every flower in the game!! ^^ I'm so happy with it.


----------



## Dunquixote

I decorated the basement of my house today for the starry snaps contest. I’m not sure if I’ll be keeping it this way permanently, but until we get more furniture or until I need the room for another contest in the future, I’ll keep it as it is now. It’s nice to have two rooms decorated in my house now.


----------



## Jaco

I got Patty's photo, bought some new furniture I wanted on Nookazon, and replanted my garden with fresh tulip seeds from Leif!


----------



## NatsumiSummer

(September 7th), I requested to move the Museum to its new location, and I requested to have a new incline built near the Museum's new location. I also updated the dream of my island. 

Then today (the 8th), I am going to request to have June's house moved to her new location, and then I will try to have a new incline built near my house's current location. 

I am almost done with my island; just have to move one mailbox, and get rid of some flowers, and then I have to move some tombstones around. Then I am done for the most part.


----------



## lucitine

After a 2 month break, I got back into the game. I am slowly working on decorating around my town hall, which requires moving a ton of flowers 
I've also catalogued everything  So now I'm working on getting all of the DIYs.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I realized that the acorns and pinecones are much like sticks, in that, you can find them if you keep shaking, and shaking, and shaking the trees. Previously, I thought you either got one from a tree or you didn't...and that was it. So, it was nice to discover that isn't the case, and I actually acquired a nice little collection of both today.


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Celia in the campsite
Bought from Saharah


----------



## MapleSilver

Caught a number of new diving creatures today. That's pretty much it.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Two spanking new DIYs in a day! 

I've been playing since launch day and I've been getting so many repeat DIYs in the past few months that I thought I'd never see a new one again. Today was such a surprise. Raymond gave me a rose bed DIY and a bottle gave me the tall lantern DIY.

Here's hoping I'll be able to get the bonsai shelf DIY from one of my cranky residents soon.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I moved O'Hare's house to the beach yesterday, so I could check it out today and decorate  I gave him some palm trees, a hearth, camp fire and the ukelele, so he can pursue his popstar (or whatever) dreams and be my village's fisherman at the same time! It's a shame the beaches on my island are kind of narrow, so I had to spread out his 'garden'.

I also planted some more flowers and made some more ruins all over my island, to really give it an overgrown look


----------



## marshallows

love of my life finally has a character on my island. helped him get settle down and honestly he blew through my abd so quickly imma need another good turnip spike lol. i had a great time terraforming and created a space for him to put his tent down on the island. also got to decorate his house because ...  i am the one giving him bells ( lmao ). all good though he rly like his house. 
did couple of trades with people.
organized my house storage. gave love of my life items i wasn't using and was kinda hoarding. finally found use of the clothing items i bought in different color variations lol. he has most of the black color variant now. 
since i'm a chronic tt'er, i participated in the fall fishing tourney mainly because i wanted to actually try this time and bump my score to get a gold trophy. also was shooting for two fishing rod stands and another drying rack. super chuffed that i was able to get everything from CJ. boi had the audacity to give me 3 fish rugs in a row bye. 
finished decorating my beaches. finally, yay!


----------



## mocha.

I completed the fossil collection, I’m actually quite sad as collecting is one of my favourite aspects of the game, I’m not sure what I’ll do once my critterpedia is completed!


----------



## Peach_Jam

Yesterday I cleared up some clutter from various areas, and began terraforming to accomplish an idea I have! my island is still not fully decorated yet, but I'm really loving how it's slowly turning out nonetheless  I started from my entrance and have been slowly working my way out. The building I seem to move the most is the museum rip lmao


----------



## Rinpane

Today so far I’ve caught a new fish, discovered some new fossils and re-arranged two lily of the valley flowers that had grown since my proper last playing session. I have a little shrine-ish area to a favourite character on mine on the island, so I moved them there. Figured they’d fit well. Halloween season will be soon, so I’m wondering how I can incoporate spooky themes a little more.

Thanks to joycon drift that only got worse, I didn’t have much motivation to play at all in the past few months(among other things), but with a new controller in hand, it feels good to slowly work on my island again. ^^ I TT’d back in time to catch up, though some things are a bit too tedious so I went back to present time. Next year, maybe.


----------



## Debeers

I got the shopping app on the nook phone!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Ankha gifted me her photo this morning as I was doing gifting rounds
Got the Rocket DIY from Celeste!


----------



## hakutaku

I finished terraforming the path to the secret beach and I'm mostly happy with it. I also set up a honey stall near the orchard to go along with Tangy's bee farm. My entrance, plaza, shops, and museum are all a mess though lol, I'm only focusing on small corner areas right now rather than the large ones since they're the most intimidating.


----------



## Nooblord

Finished up my outdoor museum extensions. A rock garden, nautical history, and a marine rescue center.

Also close to finishing up my outdoor restaurant.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I finally have a 5* island as of today! Woohoo!

Redd also came and brought a real painting I didn't have.


----------



## Snek

I got the leaf campfire DIY. I farmed Redd multiple times and got the robust statue for the museum. During my Redd farming I also got more purple pansy and purple windflower hybrids


----------



## DaisyFan

Whitney wanted a puffer fish, so I went to the beach to catch it. Then, I caught a puffer fish, gave it to Whitney, and she gave me a photo of her. Sweet!


----------



## Elin

I got the acorn pochette DIY from a balloon, got Chief's photo, and started the process of moving a couple houses around to better align a bridge.


----------



## hakutaku

I started working on the little bamboo forest-ish area where Kabuki and my character are gonna live. I originally wanted to have a little river running through it but there really wasn't enough room, so I settled for keeping it less complicated. I also moved Kabuki's house to where I want it to be! I finally made some effort with my own house by expanding it and changing the roof colour too. 

Unfortunately all the DIY recipesI got today were ones I already knew,,


----------



## John Wick

I did the morning rounds of finding fossils and weeds then quit.

I've lost the will to play.


----------



## annex

Redecorated my main room. It's so much cozier  now.

Made 1 mill on turnips.

Got a carpet from Saharah that I've been wanting.


----------



## DJStarstryker

My first lily of the valley spawned today. 

I don't really know how long I will keep up the 5* thing. I got sick of Isabelle telling me about flowers so I planted about 50 flowers the other day and that's how I got up to 5* (it also got me my last flower Nook Mile reward). But I just don't like this many flowers around. Furniture and trees, having no weeds, and no items laying around was never getting me 5*. Isabelle just kept harping on flowers. I don't have zero flowers. I feel like I have a decent amount around. 50 more feels excessive though. 

I wish there was a good way to figure out what I need to do for the nature number to not have this many flowers around.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I fell behind again, but now I'm caught back up! 
Here's what happened on Shione Island for the past four days! 

9/7
• After running into Plucky, she told me that Saharah was here visiting! 
• Apparently, a package addressed to Marina ended up at Rex's house; naturally, I decided to take it to her. (I have no idea why she ordered a wrestling singlet, and I probably don't want to know)  She gave me a nightgown in thanks; surprising me, it was in my favorite color. 
• Ordered a noun rug from the Seasonal Items.
• Pascal gave me another pearl. 

9/8
• It rained good and hard today (both ingame and outside, actually).
• Collected my mail! 
• Rearranged the rugs in my room, it actually looks nicer now. 
• Another Lily-of-the-Valley plant has grown in! This makes ten total! 
• Patty misplaced her favorite comic book, and I told her I'd find it. It ended up being in the park (I hope it didn't get too water-damaged...)
• Marshal was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind. 
• Kicks was here today! Yay! 
• Earned a pearl from Pascal. 
• Ordered a few things from Nook Shopping, both for myself and presents for others. 
• After going to bed, I found Gayle investigating a scorpion on the main screen.

9/9
• It rained again, but not as hard as yesterday, thankfully.
• Grabbed my packages out of the mail! 
• Wrapped two presents; a milkmaid dress for Patty, and a morning-glory yukata for Kitty. I gave them different colors of paper so that I wouldn't get them mixed up. 
• Delivered the presents! Patty and Kitty loved them! 
• Found Rex dozing at the stove. I hope he didn't burn his pasta...
• Label was here today, and she gave me an everyday-theme. This time, I nailed it, and she was thrilled! I got a pair of Labelle tights!
• Recieved yet another pearl from Pascal. 
• Stopped off at Resident Services to deposit some bells into my account. 

9/10 (sunny at last!)
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label!
• Caught a monarch butterfly! 
• Patty showed me how to make a log garden lounge.
• Had to rearrange a veritable ton of new flowers that had grown in because of the rain...
• Earned a pearl from Pascal. 
• Lief was here today, and this tone I bought five of each start he had.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I was mystery island hopping for a new resident today and met Sherb on the 12th ticket. I think he's cute. I haven't had a goat villager yet and I do like the lazy personality, so I invited him. Can't wait to see how he gets along with everyone else.


----------



## Debeers

I redecorated my main room according to Feng Shui, now it is almost half yellow half red with a layer of green at the entrance   But I got to hang a lot of clothes on the wall according to the colors, partly solved the storage almost full problem.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Last night, I went to my brother's town for shooting stars and Redd. Today, I picked up the star fragments on my beach and donated the painting I bought. I also set out to display all of the Japanese robes I've been subconsciously collecting. Apparently, I have like ten of them. So, I'm making a museum type room in my house to display them all. Lol.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Donated not one, but two (!!!), pieces of real artwork after Redd visited my S/O's island with two statues (Rock-head and Warrior) and one painting (Glowing) -- my S/O took the painting. 
Cleaned up the hybrids that cloned thanks to rainfall. Gotta nip 'em in the bud. 
My last rock finally spawned! It wasn't spawning because the spot was too close to the edge of a cliff... The rock isn't in the shape I want, so I'm destroying it to see if the rock shape I want spawns tomorrow. 
Redecorated my house a bit.


----------



## Debeers

Finished the art section at the museum! Finally!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I caught a salmon and a pike for the first time! YAY. Ran all the way to the museum with a big grin on my face.


----------



## Garrett

Bred my first blue rose. Only took six months! I'd almost given up.


----------



## KittenNoir

Cleaned up the island from random items 
Got Muffy ❤ from a lovely user online here
Collected some art 
Did some gardening


----------



## JoJoCan

Today I played for the first time in awhile!


----------



## bam94-

- Found all my fossils (found 3 out of 4 clumped together )
- Bought Bam some medicine because he was sick
- Spoke to all my villagers
- Bought items in Nook’s, a cat tower (which I gifted to Felicity) and a table tennis table
- Collected and sold all shells on the beach
- Grizzly asked for a freshwater fish, so I caught a dorado for him
- Watered my flowers and asked my boyfriend to come over and water them too. Bred my first purple windflower the other day, so now I’ve started on green mums
- Went diving, caught two new creatures: umbrella octopus and an oyster
- Found a pearl, and then Pascal gave me another when I gave him a scallop
- Made an acorn pochette, and also found the pile of leaves recipe in a balloon

I think that’s it!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Got mail.
Looked for NPCs.
Checked shops.
Dejected by lack of interesting items at shops and no NPCs.
Quit for the day. Lol


----------



## Debeers

I put transparent tiles next to the flowers I don’t want to reproduce, hopefully this will solve the flower flooding problem


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Got Audie's photo!


----------



## annex

Finished my tropical fish coffee shop. Just need a couple of fish models.
Finally reached 2000 times I crafted furniture and tools. Just 1000 to go for the last stamps Lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

Started working on another room in my house last night and am pretty close to being done with it now (or at least until we get room expansion and more furniture ). I just need to order a few more wall candles & a hanging scroll; maybe see what else I can hang up on the wall. Bummed that I can’t fit everything that i had included in the room at Harv’s studio and a bit annoyed with how much space the flower stands take up.


----------



## Celinalia

i actually played for the first time in a month 

- i laid down some paths
- talked to my favorite villagers
- moved a resident house
- caught a new bug
- bought some new stuff
- collected weeds


----------



## LuchaSloth

CJ was here...and it was raining all evening. So...I made a quick 400k or so.


----------



## Miss Misty

Sold bugs to Flick
Commissioned a Rosalia Batesi Beetle model from Flick
Wished on stars
Got an Iron Wand recipe from Celeste


----------



## Skandranon

I finally got the diy furniture achievement finished


----------



## KittenNoir

I finally got my art section of the museum complete  Now I just have to finish bugs and fish :/


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Daisy is my campsite visitor for today. I let Pango go to move her in.
Found the four fossils for today (and the last one that I wasn't able to find yesterday).
 Still need to clean up my black rose garden.


----------



## itsmxuse

I finally decided it was time to try and decorate my house after so long, doing one room at a time but I now have a kitchen that I am happy with (for now as I’m super indecisive)


----------



## Miss Misty

Picked up stars
Commissioned a soft-shelled turtle model from CJ
Sold fish to CJ


----------



## LuchaSloth

Did some island hopping...had some of the worst islands. Wasn't looking for villagers...just looking for resources. Pretty bad luck. Did 5 islands...mainly looking for more gold. Found 2 nuggets. So...meh.


----------



## Seelie

Set up my rock garden!  Was extremely pleased to vanish all the mannequins on the island after.
Added Dom to the island.  He's absolutely my favorite villager and the one I was the saddest to lose after resetting my game, so I'm really happy to have him back!
Paid off my third room in my house and asked to expand to a second floor.  I don't really plan to ever add a basement, so I might stop paying Tom Nook right around now.


----------



## deerteeth

I returned after a month absence and had the motivation and inspiration to immediately start terraforming a part of my island that I was unhappy with! I feel that there is still a lot to do up there (even though I don't really know WHAT to do up there), but I think it looks pretty great now!


----------



## Junalt

Got my first villager photo - Fang’s. Was really random because I don’t have that high of a friendship level with Fang.


----------



## buny

moved Fang's house exactly where i want it to be  feels like putting a puzzle piece in place


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm going through some of the Nook miles achievements that I don't have yet. Not the Nook+ ones...but the big ones that require some level of grind. Today I finished the "Clam and collected" one by digging my 200th clam. Really easy one to get...I just stopped making bait after about the first week of the game coming out. Lol.


----------



## Piggleton

My rock garden is now 2/6 ROCKS YAAAYAAYAYAYY on another note my island is completely not playable bc it’s cluttered with items and mannequins ._. Holding out for another couple days of everything goes smoothly ^^


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally got a three star rating for my new island, so now I can finally take out that terrible river and make a more straight line one. I prefer more room anyways. Also got all ten of my villagers moved in finally and now the process of moving the first five out will begin. It's gonna be awhile... Managed to catch a flea too, so now all the bugs for September are all donated. Just need one more fish for this month and I will be done.


----------



## Sharksheep

I found Marshal. That took so long but now I can stop my long island hopping session. I might have miscounted but I have has 45ish villagers on my island so far so that's a little over 20% of the villagers in NH.


----------



## John Wick

I moved Lucky in and said goodbye to Claude.


----------



## scaredlittlebug

I ordered models from Flick with all 4 characters and moved a bunch of stuff around in/by 2 of my houses!


----------



## Snowesque

- I welcomed Winnie to my town! I like to think of her as a magical girl haha.
- I have been saving so much crafting materials. I only started crafting fairly recently and was lacking materials, so this should help a lot.
- I am making good progress on the alt-character loan. I think it is around one million left.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did a lot today on my island. Did the daily chores and talked to all my villagers. K.K. came by today to sing Welcome to New Horizons and I finally unlocked terraforming. Once I did everything I needed to do, I took out all my cliffs and rivers and started fresh. After taking everything out I place my new river in and one semi large cliff on the top west part of my island, and finally placed some paths down as well. It's actually looking pretty great! There's plenty of room for placing certain things down like furniture, so I should be all good for future updates. Now to start moving my villagers homes and the shops to their new places and be a lot more organized.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Unlocked new dialogue! 

It happened when I talked to Dom (jock) in his house. I was just expecting the usual conversation about how I looked or how he smelled after working out. Instead he gave me a story about how he didn't keep an appointment with Rolf (cranky) because... dumbbells.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Got a slope and bridge finished, which is really pulling my island together.


----------



## BluebearL

My biggest achievement on my island today was probably actually opening it up again after having been too scared to for not having done so for a good while now due to being busy and not wanting to have to face the chore of fixing my island up. I was very happy to chat to Judy. 

In other achievements:
-I found the parts to an outfit I wanted to make for my villager Dizzy
-Found the diy in the bottle, it was one I already had so it has since been dumped on the beach
-Did a decent amount of weeding
-Got a new song from KK.Slider (It's late Saturday here)
-I removed a ton of flowers that have been over growing as per usual and sold them to Timmy and Tommy to deal with


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I'm so happy that my rock garden is finally finished! After a month of mannequins being everywhere on my island, it's so nice to run around without having to worry about bumping into them. ☺

Bluebear will be moving onto another TBT user's island, so I'm glad that she has been saved from the void. Definitely feel very bittersweet about her leaving since she's been on my island since early June, but she'll have a happy home and can continue on her journey to be a world-famous pop star. <3


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up star fragments
Went to K.K. concert (K.K. Tango)


----------



## mimiamei

im cleaning out my inventory and plan on selling or trading some stuff but its all organized on my beach! now to get rid of it lol


----------



## petaI

finally cleaned up all of the flowers that accumulated on my island over the course of many many months (from both time-traveling and real time). it was difficult to make any progress on my island before bc there were literally flowers everywhere


----------



## xlisapisa

I have finally managed to get Anabelle to move out. She was the only villager left that still had the basic starter house. I have been trying forever to move her out since receiving her photo ages ago! Luckily I had a campsite visitor today. It took a good while (and a bajillion card games later) with Beardo to finally choose Anabelle to replace, but it was worth it. Mission accomplished! _So long Anabelle and Welcome Beardo!_~ෆ


----------



## Vsmith

I've been trying to decorate for the fall and planted more trees so I can get more acorns. I'm also collecting and preparing items and decorations for Halloween. Fall is one of my favorite times of the year.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Buyin' and sellin' turnips. Even though i don't need the IGB at aallllll


----------



## Fraggle

I’ve been travelling around making notes on weather patterns. I will find this weather seed or die trying!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

I've managed to fill my entire storage. I'm now trying to craft as many hot items as I can, because I was kinda shocked at how many materials I've hoarded. 

I'm hoping to get things back down to low 1300's this week.


----------



## Mick

I worked on the nook mile achievement for crafting tools and got the fourth one in the series, the one for making 1000 of them. I figured I'd do this now, because there is a benefit to shaking trees in this season and the leftover sticks are perfect for making flimsy tools. It was an exciting milestone to reach!

Then I saw that the last level is not for 2000 as I had expected, but for 3000 tools. That means I will need 330 more stacks of sticks. That's a lot of tree shaking. Send help.


----------



## Imbri

I got Flora's photo! It was the last one I needed of my villagers. Now I can stop carrying coconuts around and go back to improving their wardrobes.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Found one of my S/O's dream permanent villagers on my 39th Nook Mile ticket (Phoebe), though I will be passing her along to him after I've obtained her framed photo
Moved in Olive from the campsite to substitute Chief. He's had a long run on my island! 
I'm taking a break from buying turnips for the next while. I have plenty of in-game bells saved up in the ABD and have no major reconstruction plans on the near horizon


----------



## 6iixx

today was my first real productive-feeling day in a while.

my first rock spawned in my rock garden location, instead of the places i missed mannequins.  finally feels like all that work is starting to pay off.
finished up boomer's farm as best as i can with the items i can currently craft and have; he's been spending all day in his new farm area and i'm just so excited about it.  no apples for this birdo.
i celebrated octavian's birthday today, and he loved the samurai uniform i gave him.  love seeing his happy expression so much.
my black flowers are starting to flourish more and i can't wait to make a proper garden out of them.


----------



## lana.

i finally have starting on terraforming, and i’m really liking how it’s turning out.


----------



## Elin

I actually got a fair bit done! I found Carmen while island hopping, started the process of moving a villager's house, and started work on my second level campsite area, which will be the most terraforming I've done so far.


----------



## Seelie

Paid off my second floor loan & started expanding for a basement!
Got the Cast Master final achievement by planting myself at the pier with 100 bait and headphones to hear the fish better.


----------



## Fye

finally finished the little convenience store I was making in my city! it honestly took a lot longer than it should have, since its pretty much a 5x7-ish area surrounded by simple panels with a glassy custom design I made, with a checkout counter, some drink vending machines, and some iron racks that I used to divide the aisles. I don't have a picture of the final product on me right now but here's a picture of what it looked like last week, when it was just a 1x7 area:






its based on a convenience store in Japan called Lawson, since my island is loosely based on Nara, Japan


----------



## Zane

I’ve got Merengue moving out I’m so happy  Your months of annoying me by not giving me your photo are coming to an end.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

So I'm definitely not a huge decorator or landscaper or anything like that. But today I finished connecting houses and shops and everything with paths - I only had the one side of my island to do for that, but still. And I also pulled a lot of my "summer" decor off the island and replaced it with more harvest/fall looking stuff. Doing all of that, I went from a standard three star island to a four star one! I'm pumped about that. I don't think I'll really ever get a five star one, simply because I really am NOT that good at making amazing layouts like other people are. Partially because I don't have the patience, and partially because I do like the "wildness" that the island has too. It's just my ground level that I put furniture and stuff on.

I also have way too many flowers, so one of the things I want to do coming up is dig up the majority of them, and then place them again in a much more logical fashion. So overgrown with them to be honest...


----------



## xara

booted up my game for the first time in weeks + managed to catch the last 2 summer bugs i needed while tt’ing to catch up ​


----------



## Le Ham

Did some flower rearranging throughout my island, and made great progress on my museum entrance. Finally found a good purpose for the standees. Final touches include finding suitable pedestals for my golden dung beetle/arowana models, picked flowers to place on the tables, a better speaker to play Cafe K.K. on and a desserts sign. _it's all coming together_


----------



## Poppytea

Sold some shells, dug up and assessed fossils, gave coconuts to my villagers, and tried to do some planning for the empty areas on my island! Still not sure what to do with all the space


----------



## John Wick

I got rid of Freya and amiibo'd in Vivian.

I really miss Freya.

Don't know why but that's the fourth villager this week (amiibo and TT) I've replaced.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- Gave wrapped gifts to my villagers
- Got fossils evaluated then sold
- Bought some goodies from the visitor of the day, Kicks
- Dug up and sold some spare flowers 
- Paid Tom Nook to move Avery's home so I can expand on my bamboo area, as a result I had to dig up some trees temporarily for Avery's new plot. Will continue this tomorrow when he has moved to his new plot!


----------



## Zane

I FOUND THE WOODEN BOOKSHELF!!!!
In a message in a bottle from Rodeo.  It’s been 3000 years.


----------



## xlisapisa

Melba gifted me her framed photo today! (ɲ˃ ˈ̫̮ ˂ɳ)ෆ I also have finally decided to start cleaning up some of my flowers that have gone crazy during those rainy days a long time ago. It was a huge flowery mess, better late than never I suppose!


----------



## Azrael

Working on updating my river just a little. Making it thinner in a few areas that I feel are too fat. I have a little area behind my Nook's Cranny I am trying to figure out what to do with. I am thinking about making it a little secret bear tea party (even though that's not super original). Also working on my rock garden! Gosh it's so annoying placing all the mannequins! I will probably time travel to speed up the process!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Happened late last night...(but technically this morning), so...I finally had Plucky tell me she was thinking about moving. She was one of my original two that moved to the island when I started, and I've been wanting her to leave forever. Lol.


----------



## princesskyndal

I finally made a coffee shop (not an original idea of course) on my island! I’ve struggled with creativity and making anything look cute but feel like i’m finally getting it!


----------



## Fraggle

Ketchup finally asked to leave and I have Julian now on my island. I’m looking forward to seeing what he’s like as a villager


----------



## Snek

I cycled out Kid Cat and found Stitches while island hopping. My island now has a grand total of 5 lazy villagers (Erik, Zucker, Lucky, Clay and Stitches). A permanent spot is reserved for my best boi Drago. Its crazy but I may consider an entire lazy town despite all dialogue being the same.


----------



## Trundle

I booted up my original time today for the first time since June! Had to catch up with all my villagers and take care of a few chores from last I played when I had gotten lazy. Started setting up the ground work for blue rose hybreeding and also cleaned up my island a bit so I can start re-designing from scratch. Looking forward to getting back into it


----------



## xara

did a lot of repetitive tasks today while tt’ing to catch up but the main one was seeing tammy off; i’m excited to go island hopping tomorrow, but at the same time, i’m super sad to see her go c’:​


----------



## Miss Misty

Learned my final reaction: Confident (I've been terrible about keeping sisterlies)
Bought a mysterious painting from Redd


----------



## Dunquixote

I just got cyd’s picture and another picture from dom . I’m debating whether to hold onto him a bit longer like I had with dom so i could get another copy or two to trade with.  I can now let Dom leave though I’m reluctant :/ even though he’s not on the top of my favorite villager list.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020

Just ordered the last three posters and now can create a thread for free cataloguing.


----------



## Trundle

I went island hopping to replace Dotty and found Bob who I invited to my island! Ordered a new incline, changed the look of my house, and cleared some more trees. Also on D2 of my goal to breed blue roses from scratch - the newly bought flowers from yesterday are still growing. Lastly I did a 5 fish challenge for Chip.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

I realized that after my last run of island hopping a few weeks back and my storage being full, I have stockpiled too many materials. 
Today, I crafted over 300 hot items (bamboo speakers and wooden block stereos), managing to clear out around 60 spaces in my storage by doing so, and earning around a million bells. I also earned the nook miles achievement for crafting a 1000 furniture items. 

Other things I did include gifting gifts to the 8 villagers I want to keep, saying goodbye to Carrie (which means more island hopping tomorrow), digging up all the fossils, hitting all the rocks, picking the purple hyacinths and crafting some lamps for around the island and buying all of Sahara's items.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Getting back in to playing some NH. 

Redd was on my island today and had three real art pieces! I have two characters on my island so I snagged both of the ones that weren't always guaranteed to be real. 

I also plonked down some decor near the area where I plan to put my third character house.

New fish caught: Salmon, King Salmon.
New bugs caught: Cricket, Bell Cricket​


----------



## Pyoopi

I time traveled a bunch and still no one wants to leaave. I'm cursed.
--
As for accomplishment, I terraformed the heck outta my cliffs.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I worked today finally again on the house of my main character, I finished almost the kitchen and a part of the bedroom (it still looks kinda trashy however ). Otherwise, I planted more trees, switched out some flowers and also found Gulliver on the beach after he didn't show up for so long.


----------



## hakutaku

Did a bunch of terraforming today! I re-located my museum and designed the area around it. I got a new incline leading up to the museum too, now I just need to demolish a bridge and build a new one that's more lined up with my path. I also downloaded some nice custom designs for the signs outside. Rowan also taught me a new reaction.


----------



## John Wick

Raymond sent me his photo.


----------



## Serabee

Got the last mush DIY  The partition that was being SUPER stubborn!

I've been TTing in November to get them, and now I'm ready to start working on the maple leaf ones


----------



## xara

went island hopping and invited marina! it only took 2 nmts to find her c’:​


----------



## Sharksheep

Got rid of some more flowers today. 
Catalog some items from a friend and completed a set
Bought stuff I didn't have from the able sisters
I was finally able to gift Marshal a coat today. He looked so cute in it.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today's been a good day! I received photos from Tangy and Dom!


----------



## tajikey

Ran into Marina twice villager hunting, went ahead and adopted her the second time. I also received Audie's photo and helped Gulivarr find his lost phone. All in all, a very productive morning!


----------



## 6iixx

CrankyCupcake said:


> Today's been a good day! I received photos from Tangy and Dom!



congrats!  still trying to get my first portrait from a villager  <3


my rocks keep spawning in the wrong areas, so the only thing i've accomplished lately has been clean up  v;


----------



## CrankyCupcake

6iixx said:


> congrats!  still trying to get my first portrait from a villager  <3



Thank you! Hang in there. Keeping interacting with them, keep gifting them. It _will_ happen for you.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

6iixx said:


> congrats!  still trying to get my first portrait from a villager  <3
> 
> my rocks keep spawning in the wrong areas, so the only thing i've accomplished lately has been clean up  v;



Good luck! It will happen -- from what I've noticed, when I don't expect to receive a photo. XD 

Both times I've made a rock garden have taken me 4 weeks (maybe more) because I always somehow missed one spot. It helps a lot to have a fresh set of eyes check that you haven't accidentally overlooked a spot. 

While doing villager gifting rounds, I got my second framed photo from Bones
Shopped at Ables and bought the clothes I haven't yet catalogued
Checked turnip prices (and am losing hope by every half-day... 90.7% decreasing according to Turnip Prophet, LOL)


----------



## RedPanda

I got two more types of fish off to CJ today (I have two characters) for models. No progress on the rock garden - missed a spot and it spawned in an odd location. Made more progress toward the long-term achievements: crafting and catching bugs and fish. Hot tip: if you really wanna go for the 3k milestone of crafting furniture, your best bet is to get a lot of bamboo and a lot of coconuts. You can mash the A button and craft coconut juice (1 coconut per) and bamboo wall decoration (1 piece of bamboo per) and it's the cheapest (materials-wise) way to move forward on that achievement. I do maybe a stack of one or the other every time I play so that it's not too bad of a grind. I can just browse with my phone with my left hand while my right hand presses A, so I don't even have to watch the screen. Otherwise there is no way I'll ever make that happen naturally; I will never need 3k furniture for any reason. 

Also doing the same thing with tools. Every time I shake trees for acorns and pinecones I use all the sticks to make flimy fishing rods, which I sell to Nook's. I prefer using the fancier ones they sell in the store, but it goes toward the tool-crafting achievement.


----------



## Trundle

I mostly did some terraforming and moved Marina's house into a new little cubby I made. I want to do similar things for all the villagers but I'm taking my time with it. Also on day 3 of blue roses from scratch and the flowers are finally ready for breeding. I'll need to make sure I keep track of what flowers come from what area. Lastly, it was Mitzi's birthday so I celebrated with her and Louie!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Today was busy: I went island hopping for a new villager. And I can't do that without depleting the entire island of natural resources. So, visiting the 5 islands it took me to find a new villager took me almost an hour. 

After that, I continued clearing out material stacks from my storage. Today, butter churns were hot items (and shell partitions, but I don't have that many stacks of shells). So, I crafted 300+ butter churns and sold them. Made quite some good money, and quite a bit of progress towards the 3k furniture goal as well. I'm almost halfway now, at 1,5k. 

Once all that was done, it was time for daily chores: gifting gifts to villagers. Someone gave me a dragon suit (Hopper's original clothing) in return. I look just as ridiculous in it as he does in his, but we're matching BFFs now! Also dug up all the fossils and had them assessed, sold some fruit (for a nook miles goal), and wrapped the coconuts I gathered while island hopping for gift giving. 

The only thing I didn't have time for was gullivarr. Oh well, he'll be back.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Having just learned about getting pictures from you villagers (thanks WaileaNoRei for the tips), I got pictures from Mott and Celia today.

Sold my turnips at a decent profit.  Will be so glad when I’ve completed the 10,000,000 bells profit accomplishment.

Working on blue rose progress...


----------



## Sharksheep

It was Cranston's birthday today! I just gave him fruit because I didn't find anything in my catalog that I would really like to give him. I'm hoping I'll find something once fall and winter clothing stars to show up more in my Able Sisters

I got rid of more flowers and moved a few trees around for my campsite. I have a new idea for it now and I'm hoping that the river doesn't give me anymore trouble like it did last time.


----------



## Bluebellie

I finally got my museum looking a way that I’m ok with it looking. I’ve been working on it all week. Just missing one small item and it will be all done and then I can move on to designing another area


----------



## samsquared

Today was my birthday (in TT-ed Ainoa time, 2 days late ;P) & so maybe I didn’t /accomplish/ that much, but I did just want to mention how CUTE the birthday celebration is in ACNH. I loved it. 
My villagers are the cutest.
I also got my third gold rose!


----------



## MarshyMellow

I managed to catch a whale shark!!! Got beautiful pics in my aquarium.


----------



## 6iixx

finally had my second rock spawn into my rock garden today; four more to go.
discovered i had bloomed a gold rose today.  i also learned that gold roses were even a thing in AC.  (you guys here are amazingly helpful  <3)


----------



## Snowesque

In my island of Reviled:

- I have been finally playing consistently, as in everyday again.
- I was able to knock off a fair bit of winter items from my catalog.


----------



## Plume

I haven't been able to connect to any smug villagers so far, but today I found Henry in my campsite and invited him to move in. I'm feeling hopeful that he'll be a permanent resident on Mind Glow!


----------



## Dracule

Wasn’t today, but the latest task I finished up was my fake apartment/house buildings area! I planted trees and decorated it with lots of rustic/simple furniture.


----------



## Matt0106

My new red and white roses have finally flourished, which means it's time to attempt breeding blue roses for the third time


----------



## Tinkeringbell

I've gotten quite a bit done again! I gifted gifts to every villager. I cleared out more storage space by converting around 40 stacks of clay into pots (they were a hot item at Nook's today). This got me closer to the goal of crafting 3000 pieces of furniture by around 240 pieces. I've also managed to get kicked out from Nook's Cranny at 10 PM, the dialog you get is funny and very relatable after having worked retail for a few years. I only wish I could've kicked out people like that! (boss wouldn't allow it XD) 

I had very easy nook miles+ goals today, a lot of 'chop wood', 'change clothing', 'craft items' and 'sell hot items'. So I managed to grind somewhere between 8-9k miles today, which makes up for most of the 5 tickets I spent island hopping yesterday. One downside is that now the stacks of wood are again accumulating in my storage, so my occupied storage space is still not under 1400 as I had hoped. 

Celeste is here today, together with a light meteor shower. I've talked to her and gotten the Libra Scale DIY. It's cheating a bit, but by using MeteoNook I've been able to make 39 wishes so far. And that's about all I did today!


----------



## GnarlyGarden

On more picture today.  I've gotten them from the 3 longest term villagers so far.  Told my son about the pictures (he's the one who got me the game and had played months himself before that).  He didn’t know about them, so that may get him playing again.

No progress to speak of on the blue rose front.  Not much germinated overnight.


----------



## Elin

I did my usual daily tasks (checking shops, talking to villagers, digging up fossils, etc.) and finally moved my campsite up to the second level cliffs, to a nice nature-y spot I've been working on for a while.


----------



## Mick

Did my daily round of tree shaking, got 55 acorns and I'm now crafting about 100 fishing rods to move towards 3k tools!

Collected star fragments from the beach and got my first Libra fragment. Absolutely love its teal colour! I hope I get many more.

I also did a full harvest of my new fruit tree farm. I got about 130 fruit from it to sell and now I only need 1500 more for the achievement! I hope it goes quickly so that I can destroy that farm, I really dislike fruit trees... They don't even get you that many bells.

Talked to Label for the first time in a long time. I think I only have four more of her items to unlock? I don't know why I bother, to be honest.


----------



## Trundle

I had a bit of a shorter session today. I'm on day 4 of blue rose breeding and my flowers are finally starting to produce offspring. Nothing of value was produced by my two small flower patches today, but I'm hopeful for tomorrow. I decorated Marina's yard a little bit now that her house is properly moved. I also found an antique table at Nook's Cranny that could look good in a variety of places, so I'm glad to have it catalogued now. Tomorrow I'll likely do more terraforming for another villager's little nook.


----------



## John Wick

I went through every item in the game to find something to put in the middle of some bushes.

I found nothing.
Not a single worthy item.

I put another bush there.

I'm done.


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Eloise in the campsite
Wished on stars
Got the Libra Scale recipe from Celeste


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Miss Misty said:


> Greeted Eloise in the campsite




Eloise is my newest.  I <3 her!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Helped Gullivarr
Invited Flora from the campsite after a combined three hours of button-mashing throughout the day 
Found a happy home for Ankha <3


----------



## ~Stitches~

I found Olive on my 20th island today <3 shes been a dreamy of mine. Shes so cute and i cant wait to have her


----------



## meggiewes

I've been working on a little "main street" to go in front of my resident services. Which means I out down a lot of paths and planted a few flowers. I dont have enough bushes to plant around since I wasn't sure how I wanted to do them.

I also finally finished terraforming all of my rivers and cliffs! 

I also had Redd today! I hope I got the real painting. It is more fun for me when I don't use a guide.


----------



## Sharksheep

Bought stuff I didn't have from Ables
Moved Amelia in via Amiibo
Bought stuff from Saharah today and got two new rugs
Did some inventory cleaning
Traded Blanche for a bunch of furniture on my wishlist


----------



## Miss Misty

Got Marshal's photo!
Picked up star fragments
Agreed to let Freya move out
Bought from Saharah


----------



## Azrael

Worked on my secondary island today! Relocated the shop and paid off my house loan so I can get the next upgrade. Sold my turnips for a good price at someone else's island. Worked on mapping out my paths more. My secondary island is still very much so in the early stages of terraforming.


----------



## Selene

Second day, only thing I've done is make a new dress, lol.


----------



## Rosch

After participating on the Bug-Off, I've removed a lot of stuff around my island today: furniture and custom designs. I also removed my temporary bar area by the beach and FINALLY turned it into a small farming dirt field, ready for those pumpkins.


----------



## John Wick

Vivian asked to call me Baba Yaga, and Cookie sent me her pic. ^_^


----------



## xara

terraformed a heart-shaped pond for my campsite area! it was a lil tricky as i don’t terraform much + dimensions confuse me a bit lmao but i’m content with how it turned out!

ignore the nova lights,, i’m redoing the area aha


----------



## Fye

I spent the last few days furnishing and terraforming the same two areas for hours, and now that they're finally complete I decided to take a break from development and just do dailies and little tasks today
- gave bunnie a wrapped stack of fruits (hoping to get her picture soon so I can send her off but at the same time she's so sweet so I don't mind the wait)
- cleaned up my abandoned turnip farm to get it ready for the pumpkins coming with the next update! its about a 5x5 area so I'm hoping that'll be enough for my farming needs. it all depends on how many pumpkins the DIYs will need and how fast the turnover will be
- added some more fences
- gathered wood, stone, iron, and clay
- smashed a rock that was in the middle of my town so we'll see where it ends up
- caught my first shark in new horizons - a whale shark! then spent a few minutes admiring it in the museum
- deleted some custom designs that I stopped using a while ago so now I have a little over 10 slots empty - time to find some interesting paths!


----------



## 6iixx

three rocks have now spawned in my rock garden!  just three darn more!
i now have access to the nook shopping app on my phone which i literally had no idea existed
redesigned most of the exterior for the able sisters' shop
moved my cafe over to where the able sisters used to be located
be torn between happy and sad that today is the last bug off event  ;v


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Did A LOT of bug offs. Got the fourth nook miles goal bug off achievement, which is nice. Traded in around 400 points for prizes, and only got two artisanal bug cages (I wanted more of those). So now I've time travelled back to this morning and I'll keep going until I find at least a third artisanal bug cage. 

I'm also very, very close to reaching the 5k insects caught achievement, so perhaps I'll keep doing bug offs after that, just to get even closer. I'm at 4.4k now. 

Dug up all the fossils, found another piece of amber and another ammonite. I'm thinking they may make a nice 'fence', but then I'll need quite a few more. We'll see!

Gifted the villagers their daily gifts. No pictures today, I'm still waiting for Hornsby's at least. I've had him longer and gifted him more than Alfonso and Hopper, and I already have their pictures!

And that's about it, back to catching bugs...


----------



## meggiewes

I did a lot today! I celebrated the completion of my log staircase. Then I noticed that if I followed the plan I had in my head for all of my stairs then almost 98% of them would be pointing north-south. Can't have that! So, I had to terraform a little bit to even out some cliffs to put up the brick staircase. 


moved the tailor shop to a brand new (hopefully final) location
finally bought the arched stone path with my NookMiles (I've just been lazy and haven't got them all yet)
put paths down in the second level courtyard of my museum
turned the courtyard into the bones of a traditional Tudor garden ❤
put down paths for the second level courtyard
ordered two more streetlights
outlined three villager yards with different fences
terraformed my cliffs near my museum to fit Timmy & Tommy's
completed a round of the Bug Off
outlined where I want the back of my yard to be (Nook's Cranny is in the way, so no full outlining yet)
crafted and customized a fountain for my Tudor garden

I am hoping to get Nook's Cranny moved and my house in the proper place by the update. I was hoping to get all the villagers moved to their proper places, but that isn't going to happen just yet. I do feel a little bad that I moved Lobo up on the cliffs in a little area that is separated from everyone. I think he will be the first villager I move to their new location. It still won't have a bridge connecting where he will be to everyone else yet, but baby steps are necessary.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

xara said:


> View attachment 322494
> 
> terraformed a heart-shaped pond for my campsite area! it was a lil tricky as i don’t terraform much + dimensions confuse me a bit lmao but i’m content with how it turned out!
> 
> ignore the nova lights,, i’m redoing the area aha



Heart-shaped ponds are so cute.    I put two around my S/O and my own houses.

Prepared Olive's yard to turn it into my island's pumpkin patch as soon as the September 30th update drops (so excited!)
Moved my Egyptian stuff next to the Museum, after Ankha moved out yesterday 
Received the fake Scenic Painting from Redd, after he visited my S/O's island last night with all fakes (oof)
Received Judy's framed photo while doing gifting rounds after the Bug-Off 
Started planning out what to do with for Flora's yard, as she's unpacking today


----------



## John Wick

Working on getting Lucky's pic, and finding a decent place to grow pumpkins. ^_^


----------



## ~Stitches~

I got my residential area finished today  couldnt get all of the villagers fit in but two of them now have beach houses. Now all thats left to do is terraform, move a couple more buildings and decorate. Im so proud of the progress on my island


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Ground out several bug off rounds so that I could get one of each prize.  Was pleasantly surprised when I finished before anticipated because I had two items that I had forgotten about.

Some villager gifting.  Still need to make sure my blue rose breeding flowers have been taken care of.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid Freya farewell
Participated in the final Bug-Catching Contest


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Finished making all of my island second level, made the river, and remade the plaza from Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## ranch

finally got both kyle AND pinky's photos this weekend...and then kitt asked to move out, and I was so excited about finally getting to replace her that I broke my lifelong no-TT rule just to fill the plot faster hehe! managed to get tiffany from a very kind stranger on twitter and now I only have one villager to eventually replace and then I should have my dream team all set up! feels like it's been a productive weekend!


----------



## Fye

a rock I smashed turned up right next to my vegetable farm which means I'll get 2 fewer resources than possible but I'm okay with that
did my first bug-off of the game, which happens to be the last one of the season. I played quite a few times to try and get all the prizes but stopped after maybe 6 or 7 ish since it was getting harder to find the bugs
invited pashmina from my campsite so tasha is on her way to start a new adventure in another island
started decorating one of my alt's houses
crafted all the shell furniture to get those check marks
placed my butterfly models here and there in my forest. I wish I got into models within the first month of playing so that I could have more before winter sets in but I'll try to buy some online


----------



## saramew

Made a memorial site for my cat who passed very recently


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Not that much done today. It was one of those 'rain all day' days, and somehow I can't get myself to enjoy playing when everything is bleak and dreary. 

I did however:
- Give a gift to all my villagers. Including my newest villager, Tutu. 
- Cleared out my storage. I got rid of all the fish/bugs I had stored there as I realized I've stopped collecting models and bugs for models long ago. I also got rid of a bunch of summer clothing, it's fall now so I won't be seen wearing brightly colored garden tanks or zigzag dresses for a while anyways. I now have about 300 spaces left again. 
- "Listened" to a K.K. concert. In reality, I remembered this only because I talked about this being probably the last nook miles goal I'll ever achieve this week. I also didn't really listen, just put it on while watching a Netflix series on my pc.
- Finish all the daily nook miles+ goals that give you 2x or 5x the reward.
- Gather all the shells from the beach. I don't know why but I just can't get myself to leave them lying around.


----------



## 6iixx

saramew said:


> Made a memorial site for my cat who passed very recently



i love this idea, and i'm very sorry for your loss  <3


four out of six rocks in place!  hopefully just two more days and i can start decorating my rock garden properly.
finished redecorating the interior of my house
started my pumpkin patch area in anticipation for Wednesday  <3


----------



## Trundle

I think I missed a day or two here but I wanted to update with my progress with the last few days. I haven't played a ton just due to being busy but I have accomplished a little bit:

- Terraformed for another villager's house. Putting in a cute little ramp to a private house section
- Cleared more trees, flowers, etc
- Kept working towards blue roses. I now have 2 purple roses from white saplings that I can try to use now
- Kept up a Nook Miles streak (7+ days for the first time in too long!) 
- Fully customized my house's exterior
- Bought lots of cool new clothes and furniture
- Crafted some nice items to start decorating the next villager's private house section


----------



## ~Stitches~

I finally flattened my whole island. It took a long time but its worth it. Tomorrow will be terraforming.


----------



## Sefyre

I finally learned that I can use custom designs on the ground to keep flowers and weeds from growing all over the place and so I've been using them to help me garden.


----------



## meggiewes

I got up really early today for some reason, so I'm just doing a couple of little things. I got Nook's Cranny moved yesterday, so it is time to hold a ceremony! I have moved Lobo's plot to a new location. I also uploaded an updated version of my Dream Address (in signature in case anyone is bored and wants to wander around on a WIP island with no theme).

I'm basically down to moving houses around before I can do much else. I forgot that you could only move one house at a time, so I'll be moving my house to its new location tomorrow and getting another villager to their new spot on the 30th!


----------



## 6iixx

five out of six rocks in my rock garden.  i dare say, i might be finally able to decorate it tomorrow!  o:
i finished up a little fish stall near my dock; using it as a little fish & chips place, i guess.  i wanted to try out the shell table and stool, and i'm rather pleased with it so far.  i was also able to use the fishing spot customization for the signpost, so that was nice.
i added another farm to boomer's area, to make room for my pumpkins.  i was going to have a separate patch, but i decided to keep the farm in one general area.  roaring and ready to go for wednesday's update!  (of course i'll have to replace the custom path with the dark dirt i'm sure, but that's fine)
still trying for those villager portraits


----------



## Elin

After a lot of bad luck, I finally got my first purple hyacinth! And I've been working on decorating my campsite area, bit by bit. It's not finished, and I'm still changing things around, but I'm happy with how it's coming along so far.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Today was a not-so-busy day, I just didn't have time to play for long. But I still got a few things done:

Gifts to all villagers
Visit Kicks, Ables, and Nooks, bought some new outfit stuff more suited to fall/winter
Did all nook miles+ goals that give double rewards, and a few that gave just regular rewards
Dug up all fossils and had them assessed. Sadly, no ammonites or amber for my fossil fence. 
Hit all the rocks
Shook all the trees and found all the wasps, sold them. 
Watched Hornsby play piano, Alfonso sleep under a palmtree, delivered a package to Patty from Hopper (she'll be the next one going so I don't mind 'ruining' her with random villager gifts), and saw a double rainbow.


----------



## ~Stitches~

I got my campsite terraformed and decorated today. Its a small accomplishment but im very happy with it.


----------



## Miss Misty

Yesterday:

Bought turnips
Island hopped for a new resident
Went to K.K. concert (K.K. Jazz)
Invited Tasha after hours of otherwise fruitless island hopping

Today:

Welcomed Tasha to town
Helped Gulliver


----------



## Dunquixote

I moved my flowers even though didn’t feel like it and now am going to make some adjustments in preparation for the pumpkins . Also adjusted  a cliff behind Roscoe’s house and started thinking of part of my idea (not sure what exactly I want to do since I don’t have the halloween furniture, but am seeing what I can do with what I have).


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I have fallen extremely far behind in posting again, and I'm admittedly a bit ashamed of that 
Today, I'm going to try and get myself caught back up again. 
Without further ado, here's what's happened on Shione Island for the past 18 days! 

9/11
• Gulivarrr was here today! 
• Made a mad dash for Able's to check out their inventory before closing time. 
• Found an Oyster! 
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal 
• Found a recipe for cherry Speakers in a bottle that washed up on shore. 

9/12
• Gulivarrr's gift arrived in the mail: a Pirate Barrel! 
• Kitty showed me how to make a birdbath.
• Earned another pearl from Pascal. 
• Poor Maddie was sick, so I rushed to the store to get her some medicine.
• Requested DJ K.K. from Slider. 
• Decided to completely remodel my bathroom/laundry room; it actually turned out rather nice! 

9/13
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Scoot the Duck. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts me at 204,418 points! Looks like that remodel worked wonders! 
• Another Lily-of-the-Valley plant has grown in! Now we're at 11!
• Recieved another pearl from Pascal. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for a Fancy Mum Wreath in it. 

9/14
• Someone lost a bag near the Eastern Shore! After asking around, I tracked down Gayle, who turned out to be the owner. 
• Harry was thinking of moving away, but I was thankfully able to change his mind. 
• Gulliver was here today! 
• Found a sweet shrimp! 
• Pascal gave me another pearl!
• Found Gayle wearing one of the Splatoon shirts I'd made! It actually turned out better than I'd thought! 
• Maddie asked me if I could catch her a bug that likes to hang out on tree stumps; she ended up with a citrus long-horned beetle. 

9/15
• I got a model of Stonehenge in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Refilled some of my wood stores. 
• Thanks to Marshal, I learned that Redd was visiting. I left the boat with the only genuine piece: a Great Statue. 
• Rex showed me how to make an orange wall-mounted clock. 
• Got another pearl from Pascal. 
• Put some more bells into my account; I now have 7M saved!
• Completed today's NM+ bonus offers. 

9/16
• The Great Statue arrived in the mail! After finding some fossils, I took it straight to Blathers.
• Caught a King Salmon! 
• Thanks to Rex, I learned that C.J. was visiting today. 
• Pascal gave me a pearl. 
• Kitty asked if I would catch her a surgeonfish; it took me much longer than I liked, but I did eventually catch one. 
• Made a bunch of furniture to sell.
• C.J. cave me a Small-fry Challenge; after completing it, I brought him the three Ocean Sunfish I'd been saving for a collectible. 
• Got a recipe for a Pine Bonsai out of a balloon! 
• Ordered a few things to give as presents tomorrow...

9/17
• Leif was here today! 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Coach the Bull.
• Took my packages out of the mail, sorted and wrapped them for each resident, and then set about delivering them. Thankfully, they all seemed to like what I picked out! 
• A twelfth Lily-of-the-Valley plant has grown in! 
• Paid off a chunk of my loan. 
• Got a pearl from Pascal.
• Decided to send letters to my villagers to kill some time. 
• Decided to refill some of my supply of fish bait. 
• Gathered up some shells to sell. 
• Refilled more of my wood stores. 
• Saw a couple of shooting stars today! I made sure to make wishes where I could. 

9/18
• Flick was here today! I asked him to commission a Goliath Beetle for me. 
• Kitty asked me to catch her a freshwater fish; I brought her a salmon. 
• Collected a few star fragments from the beach! 
• Sold some bugs to Flick! 
• Earned a pearl from Pascal. 
• Ordered a few things from the ATM in Resident Services, and exchanged miles for a lot of bell vouchers.
• Sent out some more letters. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers. 

9/19
• Made a mad dash for Able's to check out their selection before closing time. 
• Recieved a ton of letters in the mail (along with the Goliath Beetle Model)!
• Recieved a Mermaid Princess dress from Pascal, which was actually a nice change of pace. 
• Requested K.K. Flamenco from Slider. 
• Rex asked me if I would catch him a catfish, so I tracked one down. Upon delivering it, Rex gave me his photo!  I was so jazzed!!!
• Completed today's NM+ bonus offers. 
• Created completely over-the-top candy-corn-themed Kimono. I'm actually rather pleased with the level of detail, and really need to get around to posting it...

9/20
• All I managed to do today was visit Able's, to be honest 

9/21
• Recieved even more mail today! (It was probably yesterday's, but oh well) 
• Today's HHA S-rank put me at 210,405 points!
• Found a recipe from Lucy in a bottle that washed up on shore; I now know how to make a natural garden table! 
• Wisp was here today! (I haven't seen him in a while...). After tracking down his missing pieces, he have me (of ALL things) a wasp-head Model...
• Saw Patty wearing one of the hats I'd designed! 
• Cornered a Giant Isopod against the safety nets. 
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal. 

9/22
• C.J. was here today, and he gave me a Freestyle challenge; after completing it, I brought him three arapaimas to make a model. 
• Aside from Rex handing me a raincoat, I didn't do very much today...

9/23
• There was a visitor at the campsite today...but I never got around to seeing them... (this is due to the fact that I'd started work IRL on a haunt attraction that was due to open on 10/1; they needed help, and I volunteered. I was too tired to play afterwards  )

9/24
• Kicks was here today! 
• Found a recipe for a golden seat in a bottle that washed up on shore. 
• Apparently, two more Lily-of-the-Valley plants had grown in during my absence; now the total's 14!

9/25 (learned about the upcoming update, I an SO HYPED!!!)
• Pekoe was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• Sahara was here today! 
• Began thinking of layout changes to make so I that I can eventually add in  pumpkin patch. 

9/26 (Last Bug-Off of the year!)
• Found a recipe for gold-armor shoes in a bottle that washed up on shore.
• Witnessed Nook and Isabelle taking a break to do some exercise in Resident Services.
• Participated a few times in the Bug-Off and sold a bunch of bugs. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers. 
• Cornered a Gigas giant Clam and two giant isopods against the safety nets. 
• Pascal gave me a pearl.

9/27
• Bought turnips from Daisy Mae; 20 stacks for 107 bells apiece (not the best offer, but also not the worst).
• My HHA score didn't change at all from last week, which isn't surprising considering all of the work I had last week. 
• Marina showed me how to make a hedge standee. 
• Got a pearl from Pascal. 
• K.K. was here, but I ended up missing the show after I lost track of time 

9/28
• Found a recipe for gold bars in a bottle that'd washed up on shore. 
• Leif was here today, and I bought more tea-olive and hyacinth starts. 
• Maddie and I nearly got jumped by a scorpion that was lurking outside of Nook's Cranny. I went to go catch, only for it to decide to go sleep with the fishes and jump straight into the river.
• Thought some more about where might be a good spot for a pumpkin patch.
• Picked out and wrapped a gift for Marshal's birthday tomorrow.


----------



## annex

I got the last stamp for crafting tools. 
Made my space cafe a bit more spacey. Looks nice.


----------



## Pyoopi

I bought 17 pirate barrels today and then I realized I didn't have a plan where to put them. So I just shoved them in random corners temporarily. Then I made the small children being shipped in barrels comment to my mother again and she got angry. When will she learn not to ask me silly questions?


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Yippee!  I got my first blue rose buds today.


----------



## xara

congrats!


----------



## Fye

Today I...

finally saw celeste on my island - got the libra scale DIY
removed the patterns on the floor around my black rose that I've been watering with a golden watering can after realizing that it will make gold roses rather than turn gold itself
made space for a tiny stream that connects my two rivers, so now the east river mouth can connect to the south one
cleaned out my storage some more
organized my flowers some more
bought rugs and mysterious wallpaper + flooring from Saharah
went through the whole DIY furniture list and favorited things that I could craft and add to my island later when I get bored
started keeping track of my turnip prices
dug up fossils for the first time in forever
talked to all of my villagers except Ruby who I somehow didn't see at all


----------



## Vsmith

I moved my muscle beach to another part of the island and made a piano bar on the beach. I also made a pumpkin patch and pumpkin carving booth. I am soo ready for the update!!


----------



## Maenarak

Just made vineyard on my island today.


----------



## jenikinz

Not today technically, but yesterday I took down all the cliffs on the east side of my island, and moved all the villager houses. I am bored, and really don't know what I want to do with my island. I also put all my flowers by group on the now empty side of my island and sold off any I had over 10. There are a LOT of flower variations in this game and I only want 10 of each type (except gold roses because they are worth a lot when funds get low) 
Now I have to figure out how I want to display these flowers. I had originally had mixes of them in each villager yard but I nixed that idea and put their houses close together so they don't have individual yards that are fenced in anymore. I really don't know what I am doing with my island at all. I have changed it and moved things so many times now.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Maenarak said:


> Just made vineyard on my island today.


How did you make it look like a vineyard?


----------



## Maenarak

GnarlyGarden said:


> How did you make it look like a vineyard?


See the attached picture


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Celeste was here, talked to her and got the Lunar Lander DIY.
There was a light meteor shower so I made some wishes (got to 34 this time).
Bought 4 printed design shovels and used them up digging for manilla clams
Crafted 397 fish baits using the clams I dug up.
Dug up all the fossils, hit all the rocks.
Gifted a gift to all villagers.
Stalked a few villagers around the day trying to take cute pictures.
Checked the inventory of Nook's Cranny and Able Sister's.
Helped Gulliver out.
Converted 40 stacks of hardwood into wild log benches and sold them as hot items


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today: 

9/29 (Marshal's birthday! )
• Headed straight over to Marshal's and gave him his present. He seemed to like it! 
• Aside from my usual chores and visiting the stores, I actually didn't do all that much today...


----------



## Miss Misty

Celebrated Marshal's birthday
Bought a Moody Painting from Redd
Wished on stars
Got a Hyacinth Wand recipe from Celeste
Helped Wisp


----------



## Fye

watered my black rose with the golden watering can again. I've gotten 2 black roses from it so far so a gold rose should be coming soon!
moved my campsite so I can raise the camping area by one level and revamp it a little bit
dug up the stray flowers growing in my forest and covered most of the ground with an empty custom design to keep more flowers from growing
took out some trees too since my forest felt too crowded
put a fence around my farm area to make it look more farm-y


----------



## Rosch

After learning that pumpkin colors that grow are random, I decided to add more ground patches. I think I'll be able to plan 80+ pumpkins at once.


----------



## John Wick

TT'd to grow pumpkins and get Spooky DIY's!


----------



## xara

• finally caught up to real time and can now properly enjoy the fall update! 
• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• had a campsite visitor - it was peewee! i’ll pass but he’s not as ugly as i remember him being lmao
• talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
• checked the recycling bin
• collected my daily bonus nook miles + ordered a few things
• helped out gullivarr
• added some monarch butterfly models to margie’s yard/garden
• prevented audie from moving,, hoping that lily or dobie will ask tomorrow so that i can go island hopping again c’:
• built a zen bridge; currently in the process of replacing all my wooden bridges
• cleared out my storage and now have room for 95 more items!
• checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny


----------



## Jas

i've been feeling a LIL burnt out and only going on to do my dailies, but i'm hoping to redecorate more with the october update!

- celebrated marshal's birthday with a few friends!
- finally harvested my fruit orchard
- gave gifts to bam, coco, and mira!! i hope they give me their pics soon!
- dropped some DIYs off at my cousin's island


----------



## Maenarak

I catched butterflies and planted pumpkin starts.


----------



## 6iixx

this isn't my only progress today, as i'm just starting out, but it _is_ the most important!

finally got all six rocks to spawn where i wanted them.  goodbye creepy mannequin island!  <3


----------



## meggiewes

Yesterday, I finally got my house moved, only to change my mind and now I have to move it again. I got my brick staircase done! I put down paths to connect the stairs to my path. And I bid Pietro goodbye.

Now, I am working on printing out all the NMTs I can get my hands on to island-hop when I get home from work. I don't know why I didn't prepare for that yesterday.


----------



## 6iixx

meggiewes said:


> Yesterday, I finally got my house moved, only to change my mind and now I have to move it again. I got my brick staircase done! I put down paths to connect the stairs to my path. And I bid Pietro goodbye.
> 
> Now, I am working on printing out all the NMTs I can get my hands on to island-hop when I get home from work. I don't know why I didn't prepare for that yesterday.



i feel your pain, and i'm so sorry  :c
it's such a hassle to move a building, only to regret it as soon as it's in motion.  i hope you find your perfect spot for your house!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Thought the update content would be available today but turns out I have to wait until tomorrow! Oh well, I still got some stuff done.​

C.J was visiting. Got an Arapaima model coming in the mail.
Set aside and decorated a small spot for my pumpkins. May need to expand it tbh, I think I made it too small to effectively farm pumpkins.
Flower clean-up since it rained last time I played.
Managed to get one more fall DIY, the acorn pochette. I'm still really behind on collecting fall DIYs so this was a very welcome thing. I did try to balloon farm for 30 minutes but I had bad luck.


----------



## meggiewes

6iixx said:


> i feel your pain, and i'm so sorry  :c
> it's such a hassle to move a building, only to regret it as soon as it's in motion.  i hope you find your perfect spot for your house!



Thank you! I just realized I did want my house to be one space over from where I put it. Just like my museum. I'm not going to let it bother me for now and just move the rest of the houses on that side before I move my house again.


----------



## hakutaku

In preparation for the new update tomorrow (I don't time travel RIP) I put a lot of effort into landscaping my island more today, now I have a better decorated museum entrance, I have Julian's future house/stargazing area looking good, I added some QR code decor to my bamboo neighbourhood, I decorated the area above Tangy's house more, and I decorated outside my shops.

This is the most I've done on my island in ages lol. I was so disappointed when I went to Nook's Cranny this morning and found out pumpkins won't be available until tomorrow >.<


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Today was a good day. I got Hornsby's picture! 

Besides that, I have cleared a part of the island that I used to plant flowers/trees for nook miles goals, I'm going to use that area to plant some pumpkins tomorrow. I'm excited to start playing the update, and discover new things! 

After that, I crafted a bunch of flimsy axes and chopped wood from all my trees. I need new stacks of all sorts of wood if I ever want to achieve that 3k furniture crafted nook miles goal! 

I also gathered all the star fragments from the wishes from yesterday, and made new wishes today as I had a light shower two days in a row. Besides a lot of star fragments there were also a a lot of shells. I sold those. 

I gave gifts to all my villagers, went diving and got a scallop + Pascal for my first dive. He gave me another pearl that I safely put away in my storage. I hunted down all the wasps before going wood chopping. I also hit all the rocks. I only managed to find three fossils, I don't know where the fourth is hiding but it'll show up eventually, hopefully.


----------



## Eika

Mint said:


> Started my island life.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hiding this for now
> 
> 
> 
> I placed Blathers' tent and I have a small horde of wildlife to gift to him tomorrow when he arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the tool ring and the DIY for better tools with Nook Miles.


Is that what that thing is for? I was so confused and let down by that.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020

NO A SINGLE THING DIFFERENT! I miss the tiny island from the last game. I could go there, meet friends and trade.


----------



## Dunquixote

I tted again and got my first blue pansies. I should be happy since I’ve been trying for months to get these. but honestly, still am beyond ticked off about the posters.


----------



## Pyoopi

So I accidentally time traveled a month back than just wanting to tt one day ahead. Bright side, I got the bed hair and it's my new "Halloween" look, lol.

But holy hell, so many weeds.


----------



## Fye

Didn't play as much today as I have for the past few days since I have an exam coming up in a few days, and I'll probably be playing a lot more in October anyway

rearranged my farm yet again to prepare it for pumpkins. I changed the 5x5 brown patch to alternating strips of the brown path and dirt path to make it look more realistic. The brown paths are reserved for pumpkins and the dirt paths are filled with yellow hyacinths that I'm pretending are corn. And of course the hyacinths will be going straight to the trash can once we get even more vegetables to grow in November 
did a little more terraforming in my campsite area now that the campsite has been moved to the beach
turned a little park on the third level in the top left corner on my map into a stargazing area, which for now just means I put a telescope there. I'll probably try to find blanket-like custom designs to lay out in the area to make it look like a stargazing area
planted some more bamboo trees since I need some young bamboo for DIYs
sold my turnips!


----------



## Peach_Jam

cleaned up some clutter around my island
harvested even more pumpkins >:3
bought some more candy
did minimal decorating in some areas
planned out another section of my island


----------



## meggiewes

I went island hopping and convinced Piper to move in. I've never seen her before and I really like her!

I also set up two pumpkin patches. One community one by my house and resident services and a small one by Merengue's new house plot. Speaking of Merengue, I moved her house!

I took some pictures of my town to share tomorrow. I have the bones of the tudor garden I've been threatening to make since hedges came out on Earth Day and I'm really in love with it! Plus, I'm really proud of Merengue's house plot. She has a little side yard and a little "hidden" backyard as well as her small pumpkin patch.

I also discovered that we can search patterns in the kiosk?! Is that new? Or has it been here a while? I dont normally do custom patterns, but I wanted to download a couple cute fall outfits today.

And Flo has been fighting with everyone today! I had to patch things up between her and Merengue and Bianca today!

Oh! And I updated my dream address. I


----------



## John Wick

Lucky and Vivian sent me their pics.
Got 'em all now.


----------



## Jassiii

Did some pumpkin plantin', something small and witchy feeling!
Went on some tours for a new villager and befriended Hornsby <3 Now Bob's got a lazy pal to hang out with!


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• stopped big top from moving
• talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
• delivered a gift for marina
• checked the recycling bin
• collected my daily bonus nook miles
• placed some more monarch butterfly models in margie’s yard/garden(,)
• changed my town tune
• demolished one of my wooden bridges; currently in the process of replacing all of them
• checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
• went diving


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Cranston in the campsite
Sold bugs to Flick
Commissioned a monarch butterfly model from Flick


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Was really disappointed to learn that the update didn’t mean having the new content.  So mostly just did my daily stuff.  The big news was that Reneigh offered to move out.  Even though she was one of my original 2, I let her go because I need to get a smug or cranky for the reactions.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today: 

9/30
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind. I'm not ready for him to leave yet...
• Harry borrowed something from Gayle, but felt awkward about returning it; as usual, I agreed to help out. 
• Redd was here today...but all of the pieces were fake... 
• (Considered playing some more after-hours, but ended up too tired to do so.)


----------



## hakutaku

The update finally kicked in, so I planted a lot of pumpkins in my new pumpkin patch. It won't be done until I get all of the pumpkin DIYs, but so far it looks good!

I also built a new bridge and moved Audie to a new plot of land. I ordered a pool to put in her yard, hopefully it actually fits there lol.

I also gifted wrapped fruits to all of my permanent villagers, and got a pumpkin table diy from Kabuki.


----------



## Le Ham

Leif brought me not only pumpkin starts, but also hydrangea bushes, which I needed to finish re-landscaping my downtown area, so that was pretty cool. Did my rounds, got to talk to my new resident Roscoe some, remembered to give Bill medicine because I forgot to yesterday (OOF I'm such a great friend), and cleaned out tons of branches from my storage to craft into branch wreaths! I definitely don't regret buying stacks of acorns/pinecones from here


----------



## Sheep Villager

Busy day today since I officially now have access to the Halloween content! ​

Planted some pumpkins in my designated pumpkin area I made yesterday. It feels a lot less small now that it has stuff growing in it. I did sprinkle some random pumpkins all over my island for a small extra boost.
Leif was my visitor today, which had nice timing since I got a discount on pumpkins.
Worked on several new outfits due to the new skin tones and eyes. Made my first custom design intended to be used on the face.
Tucker was in my campsite and I spent about 45 minutes trying to get him to move in and replace Fuchsia. I had to give up on him though because I was running out of battery and also willpower. I would have preferred him over Fuchsia but I'm not too gutted over not being able to get him to move in.
Got Spooky Stack DIY from Cousteau.


----------



## 6iixx

made my pumpkin patch official!
did the usual dailies; shops, fossils, etc.
started decorating my rock garden, but quickly ran out of stone, so debating on some material runs
beginning plans for my villager exteriors; i can't let boomer, tank, and octavian have the only good yards


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

started working on my pumpkin styled outdoor cafe on the beach! also put some more paths down


----------



## Tinkeringbell

First things first, of course I was excited to see what Halloween stuff there'd be to do after the update today. I had Leif as a visitor again for the second day in a row. Not that I dislike Leif, but I do hope he doesn't show up more than regularly during the Halloween period, because he's kind of useless when you can also buy the pumpkin starts at Nook's Cranny (I have enough money so the half price saves some but meh). 

I got a spooky chair DIY from Alfonso, bought an animal nose at Able's (I was disappointed to not really see any costumes yet there, but the month is still long...), and used both my main and second character to buy a sweet. I planted 216 pumpkin starts and watered them all. 

After that, I was basically already 'done' with the update stuff for the day, so I did nook miles+ goals, gifted all the villagers their gifts, got photo's from Patty and Deirdre in return, hit all the rocks, dove up sea creatures until I got a clam for Pascal, gathered up the stars I wished down yesterday, chopped wood from all the trees, and fished. I need to more fishing, I fished until I had 2.6k caught fish in total today. I'm hoping to have caught at least 200 more by the end of the weekend.


----------



## saucySheep

planted several hundred pumpkins : )


----------



## marshallows

got all the halloween DIYs that you can get from villagers/balloons!
been collecting a lot of candy as well  jack i am ready to treat!
decorated my island with the spooky stuff! i am loving how they look with my island theme.
helped love of my life decorate around his house with the spooky stuff. my character's theme uses the mush stuff and love of my life is using the spooky stuff. it looks great with his house and we are so happy with how it turned out!
bought some costume pieces. we think we have a vague idea of what we want to dress up as >: )
also redid my farm + planted pumpkins. got loads of orange ones and been harvesting them
went qr shopping since i freed up three slots for my custom designs. very happy about this!


----------



## Snek

I cycled out Del and brought in Coco that I found in my campsite. Just in time too! She is a very good "Halloween" villager. 
I also happen to have Redd on my island and got a great statue.


----------



## TofuIdol

Had Audie leave my island and went mystery island hunting and finally found Dom after 21 tickets.


----------



## Lokidoki

Made my starter pumpkin patch, paid off my basement loan and got spooky lantern set from Coco :3~
3 Successful visitors also <3


----------



## meo

- Planted some more pumpkins in some various places just for decor
- Was able to catalog all the new halloween clothing thanks to a user here <3
- Gave all the villagers I'm working for photos from a gift
- Currently undertaking the long process of tending to the massive craziness of flowers I have going on in my second town (tho the first needs it too tbh)
- Cleaned out some storage


----------



## Mick

Planted a small amount of pumkins, bought a bunch of stuff from Able Sisters (none of them being the newest items but I did not have them yet), and played around with the new cosmetic options on both of my characters.

While I had my second character up anyway, I got her some nook miles, unlocked a bunch of stuff, and worked on the interior of that house. Also finally got around to reading the unread mail and talking to a bunch of villagers that were starting to complain about not having seen her in months.

I think I might start farming more pumpkins tomorrow


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I moved around/ edited my museum area and it took a few hours but I am really liking the look of it


----------



## meggiewes

I caught Merengue inspecting her pumpkin patch! Then she wandered away while I was texting my friends a picture and I found her in the community garden pumpkin patch! I watched as she got out her phone and book to inspect them. ♡

I also moved Leopold's house to his new spot. It looks fancy and I love it!

Marina gave me the spooky arch! ♡♡

I took several pictures to share and uploaded my DA during a thunderstorm! I guess a thunderstorm weather trumps 6 AM music.

I greeted Piper as she was unpacking. I was working on making fencing for her plot when my switch went to sleep. I have three houses that I know where they are going currently. I have to decide where to put the last three houses and plot out the space for the future tenth plot. Finalizang layouts is really hard!


----------



## Jassiii

Did a big ol' pumpkin patch! Spotted my villagers prowling about it a few times too-- Molly sat underneath a cedar within the pumpkin patch area and read for awhile!

I did a lot of tree moving, my peaches? Barren. My tummy? Stuffed. Hotel? Trivago.

Idled around my plaza as I wrote a paper, caught Pietro and Francine dueting K.k. cruisin'

Hornsby and Cookie got into a lil disagreement and watching them both walk away dejectedly with those purple swirls was adorable.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I didn't get anything new critter wise today. It feels weird, since I usually get a whole bunch every month. But October only has 2 new things (both diving) for Northern Hemisphere and I only dive until I find a scallop (having critters to look for incentives looking for scallops for me). 

But I did buy a lot of pumpkins! I made 2 pumpkin patches, one by my farm area and one for a new seasonal area that I want to start that will have rotating things there depending on the season. 

I managed to get 2 spooky recipes today and I bought the (orange) spooky scarecrow from the shop.


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• got big top’s photo!!! ❤
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• prevented zucker from moving,, again ;/
• talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
• caught a fish for marina
• checked the recycling bin
• collected my daily bonus nook miles
• bought the new skin tones + eye colours
• watered my black roses
• finally bought and planted some
pumpkins!!  i have 12 in my yard + 8 behind my fruit orchard
• built a zen bridge
• checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
• bought candy
• didn’t see any halloween costumes today;/
• new diys: spooky standing lamp
• bought the spooky chair - it’s super cute!
• helped wisp
• caught & donated the new deep-sea creatures for this month; spiny lobster & venus’ flower basket


----------



## John Wick

Spent hours trying to find something to put on a table.

I ended up putting a pumpkin on it and then quit for the day.


----------



## Fye

adjusted the path leading to my alt character's house
organized my lily garden - I can finally sell the extras to the nooks
organized my little pumpkin patch / farm and fenced off an area that can be used as a second patch once we get more vegetables
spread some spooky lanterns around my forest 
started decorating the seasonal beach - so far it has a spooky arch, spooky table, and spooky candy set
popped a bunch of balloons that were all either furniture or bells =/
added a path leading to my farms


----------



## annex

I got the last stamp for diving and bugs. Those took forever. I finally got my DAL  jacket yesterday. I made four pumpkin patches. I probably planted more than I need.  I also caught a spiny lobster and the other new sea critter for this month. Forgot what it's called. Caught three yellow perch for my model collection, and caught a golden trout. That was a lovely surprise. And last but not least, I finally caught a Popeye goldfish to add to the other two I was saving for a model. That little critter took me months to catch.


----------



## michealsmells

Got my pumpkins planted. My friend gave me a spooky standing lamp, thank you so much! I'm still playing, but I've also gotten 10 of the spooky DIYs, most from balloons except for once.

Yeeeeaaah, I've been grinding balloons basically all day. I've gotten a LOT from it. It's been like... only bells for the past two hours but I can't complain too much!


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> • checked the mail
> • got big top’s photo!!! ❤
> • did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
> • prevented zucker from moving,, again ;/
> • talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
> • caught a fish for marina
> • checked the recycling bin
> • collected my daily bonus nook miles
> • bought the new skin tones + eye colours
> • watered my black roses
> • finally bought and planted some
> pumpkins!!  i have 12 in my yard + 8 behind my fruit orchard
> • built a zen bridge
> • checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
> • bought candy
> • didn’t see any halloween costumes today;/
> • new diys: spooky standing lamp
> • bought the spooky chair - it’s super cute!
> • helped wisp
> • caught & donated the new deep-sea creatures for this month; spiny lobster & venus’ flower basket



Wow. You got a lot done and a picture too!  Talk about a rewarding day . Had I seen this earlier, I would’ve invited you to my town. My town was selling the striped hats today.  

Oh nice! I didn’t think we’d be getting the venus flower yet (i thought I caught mine on Hobowire’s island in the winter; I might be wrong since my memory is fuzzy lol). This is great news since I thought it was pretty and wished I caught more . Thanks for sharing . Maybe one day they’ll let us get sea creature models and maybe ones that show how some of them glow like the vampire squid .


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> Wow. You got a lot done and a picture too!  Talk about a rewarding day . Had I seen this earlier, I would’ve invited you to my town. My town was selling the striped hats today.
> 
> Oh nice! I didn’t think we’d be getting the venus flower yet (i thought I caught mine on Hobowire’s island in the winter; I might be wrong since my memory is fuzzy lol). This is great news since I thought it was pretty and wished I caught more . Thanks for sharing . Maybe one day they’ll let us get sea creature models and maybe ones that show how some of them glow like the vampire squid .



aha, thank you! i usually don’t get this much stuff done in one day so i definitely feel a bit productive . and don’t worry! i’m sure they’ll start showing up for me, soon; still got a whole month ahead of me .

according to the critterpedia, the venus flower is available from october to february (northern hemisphere) so it’s definitely possible that you _did_ catch it during the winter! that + the lobster apparently are uncommon and they’re faster critters so i’m shocked that i managed to catch them both in less than 20 minutes aha. and i’d love some deep-sea models! i would have,, moon jellyfish and umbrella octopi models _everywhere_


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> aha, thank you! i usually don’t get this much stuff done in one day so i definitely feel a bit productive . and don’t worry! i’m sure they’ll start showing up for me, soon; still got a whole month ahead of me .
> 
> according to the critterpedia, the venus flower is available from october to february (northern hemisphere) so it’s definitely possible that you _did_ catch it during the winter! that + the lobster apparently are uncommon and they’re faster critters so i’m shocked that i managed to catch them both in less than 20 minutes aha. and i’d love some deep-sea models! i would have,, moon jellyfish and umbrella octopi models _everywhere_



You’re welcome . Thanks for the info! I haven’t been looking at my critterpedia at all ><; catching critters has dropped in priority for me lately and not intentionally.

I realized that I forgot to share what I accomplished. I feel like I didn’t accomplish too much. This is kinda not in order.

Earlier I gave someone posters that I ordered them last night . Later I visited Panda’s second island to complete a trade and catalogue some the Halloween items (I’d try collecting them myself but the dressing room and the lack of bulk buying is such a pita).

I come back and celebrated Raymond’s birthday with TheSillyPuppy, though I already gave him his coconut for the week (been slacking off on the gifts). Also gave her a small tour before she had to leave.

Another friend, the one who offered me Raymond visited me and celebrated Raymond’s birthday with me and I gave him a tour and let him shop. I really enjoyed both of their visits. ^.^ It’s funny that years ago, back in NL, the most I did was trade and back then before I met people like RedTropicalFish and JeffreyAC and Pepper, I was nervous about trading too. 
I crafted four pumpkin lanterns, two pumpkin towers, two pumpkin lantern sets, two aries rocking chairs, a hay bed; more than half earlier in the day and a few later after my friend left my island (he visited and gave me helpful feedback).

I customized two wedding pipe organs brown and put them outside by my door one on each side. Not sure if it is how my friend suggested me to try setting it up but I think I like how it looks.

I also crafted a watering can to put on a barrel for decoration. Was going to put it on ironwood low table but it looks like it is about to fall off the table.

I customized my shovel after digging up some flowers and slingshot at random points as well.

I did some other trades and got a wreath recipe I needed to finish my cartographer’s room (just need to grow more of the flowers) and two kimono sandals I needed to complete my other character’s outfit . Before trading I had ordered white tabi to go with them and a tin bucket to put with the aries rocking chair sheep thingies aong with the spooky lantern sets.

Also started ordering a few posters for TheSillyPuppy. Will be working on her order tomorrow (today) and tting.

For my new storage character, I paid off her loans and did her first house expansion. Going to try to get as much done while tting so I can start putting my posters away and then start thinking about a project that I wanted to work on after poster cataloguing event.


----------



## Sheep Villager

More of my daily bumbling about.​
Gulliver was visiting today. Here's to hoping I get something good in the mail! And not a hat.
Decided my pumpkin patch was not going to be enough so I went wild with planting single pumpkins on my third layer. I'm not going to be watering them since that would be a pain, but it should be enough to bolster my harvest by a good chunk even without the water boost.
New recipes: Spooky table, Spooky Fence. Really stoked to have the fence DIY since it was the one I wanted the most.
My storage is going to explode so I tried to get rid of some duplicate items I had but it didn't help much. I ended up planting some of the shrubs I had in there just so I can at least store my Halloween costume items away.
Went birthday gift shopping for Elmer. I managed to find a sweater that is going to look really nice on him.


----------



## Xane_MM

After finding out wall spotlights now don't stop lighting up the floor when the camera makes them disappear, I moved them to the front of my basement music room to now pointing at the microphones.




Also, my upstairs room is going to become some sort of electronics room with server walls and my computers.

Though the pumpkin patches were made yesterday, (81 at the backside of my island, 25 in front of my house), they were watered today. (It rained yesterday so that wasn't needed.)

Lastly, I swapped out my bushes for the ones currently in-season.


----------



## Snek

I got all Halloween diys until Halloween night so I'm probably going to TT and get the rest with my Autumn character.


----------



## mocha.

Went villager hunting and came across Marshal! I was planning on getting either him or Raymond to replace Klaus eventually so it was a really nice surprise. I've had him on one of my islands before and he's so smol and adorable ♡ 

Coco moved out yesterday and I actually bumped into her while island hopping today lol! 

I also got my first spooky DIY, the lamp! (coincidentally, the lamp was also the item in Nooks today)

I decided to check out my storage today and it made me realise how much unnecessary junk I had.. looks like I'm a hoarder in-game, too! I really need to spend some time sorting through the flowers on my island (which seem to be multiplying rapidly..) as well as move my house. I've had the kit in my inventory for about a month now but I've never gotten around to finding a new space for it haha. Hopefully I'll find some motivation to do all of this soon!


----------



## hakutaku

Today I added a pumpkin scarecrow to my pumpkin patch, got the pumpkin candy DIY from Zucker, built a new bridge leading to Audie's house, added a pool to Audie's yard, gifted my permanent villagers some fruit, and watered my pumpkins some more.

Lucky asked to move out! I forced him to stay, of course, hopefully Curlos, Rowan, Norma, or Pashmina asks to move next...


----------



## 6iixx

finally found a better use for the fountain; made a nice little area near the airport that works as a decoration area to run into my cafe.
got as many spooky DIYs as i could; most of my balloons today were just giving me pink clothing  :c
almost finished shari's exterior to her house and it's so darn yellow.
bought my candy, watered my pumpkins, and purchased the only halloween-y clothing pieces from mabel.


----------



## eko

i finally started decorating this area (it was completely empty before) and will hopefully finish the rest tomorrow!
also did a few touch-ups and re-decorated about 6 smaller areas


----------



## Coach

Got the spooky DIY from Cherry
Cleared up furniture laying around from past trades
Actually gave most of my villagers gifts today
Finished planting pumpkins, now just gotta water a few more days
Redecorated my main room with the birthday set!
Asked Nook to change my house exterior to look more spooky
Added a frying pan to my kitchen and changed my microwave to a red one
Cleared some stuff out of storage since it keeps capping out
Finally cleared my mailbox out for the time being


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Watered my darling pumpkins~
Spoke to all my residents.
Finally had the time to work on my Halloween costume (I'm working the Mage's hat and dress (orange striped), black impish wings, black mage's boots and orange horizontal striped socks. Skin is green and eyes are yellow. I look like a walking pumpkin )
Went fishing for the pop-eyed goldfish and ranchu goldfish~ had to wait until October for them seeing as though all that kept spawning was the crawfish. Caught 2 of each, 2 for the museum and 2 for my aquarium <3
As I was fishing I was surprised when I got the Cast Master achievement lv. 2! I was really caught off guard but I'm happy I'm almost done with that dreaded achievement (sometimes I start to get nervous and pull the line too soon )
Dug up some fossils. Got 1 new fossil to donate.
Bought candy at Nook's.


----------



## meggiewes

My brother sent me an orange mage outfit that I gushed over! I love it so much.
My villagers were not interested in pumpkins today, so I watered them.
Greeted Piper since she was out and about today
Bought a spooky item and put it out front of the Able Sisters
Layed out markers for villager yards and pathing
Moved Zucker's house to his new spot
Discovered that if there is a lost item laying around that you haven't found yet, the villager who is looking for it can have a thought by bubble and outright ask you to find it for them.
Finally finished getting enough streetlights for my cliffside!
Found the spooky fence recipe today! Can't wait for my first harvest!


----------



## Skunk

- new outfit complete, spooky maid
- bought new things to hoard
- considering new island theme 
- cleaned up inside of house, no longer have piles of garbage in the basement
- cleaned out storage after that xd
- finally got all the Halloween clothing catalogged
- farming spooky DIYs


----------



## Vsmith

I am currently renovating my villagers neighborhood. So far it's looking great but slow process. Also I didn't realize how many flowers I have. I have sooooooo many flowers  and moving them is annoying so I think I'm just going to sell them to Nooks and plant seeds in neighbors gardens. Other than that it feels good to renovate.


----------



## deana

I laid down some paths and cleaned up some junk that was scattered around outside  I also sold a few things that I don't need from my house storage.


----------



## Miss Misty

Got the Spooky Fence DIY
Commissioned a Pike model from CJ
Sold fish to CJ


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

I found Judy on a mystery island. I wasn’t even looking for her and I only used 4 tickets.


----------



## Sharksheep

Visited a friend's island for the spooky fence DIY and got a bunch of clothes from Ables on their and my island and finished a bunch of sets.
My new campsite is done and I'm waaay happier with it now than what I had submitted for the Campsite design competition a few months ago. 
Gave gifts to all of my villagers except for Julia. Cranston had the moving out bubble today so I just need to hope that it lands on her soon.
Tore down my entrance that has been there since May so I can play around with it finally. 
Got rid of a bunch of flowers. I still need to move hundreds more.
Got on my second character to clean up all the random items I had laying around.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Just a quick pop in for today.​
Watered pumpkin patch, I think tomorrow is harvest time.​
Got Gullivers item in the mail, I got a sugar skull mask! I always thought this item was sold in Able's so I was pleasantly surprised to finally obtain it since I had been stalking the shop for it. I have a tendency to hoard mask items in games. Hopefully I'll get all the color variants eventually.​


----------



## meggiewes

My husband got me up early to go to the farmer's market, but I had to check my pumpkins really quick. I discovered that my island was foggy! I had to update my dream address before we left. It is so spooky! Maybe I'll get lucky and find more fog once my island has been decked out for Halloween.

I also finished paying off my suspension bridge last night, so I put up a new bridge project. After that is built I will be able to go almost anywhere on the first level of my island without my pole vault. That will be an odd feeling.


----------



## SleepyMimeko

I finally got Punchy's photo.  He's a permanent fixture on my island, so I'm happy we became best friends
again. I only have one of my villager's photo to get, and knowing Kitty, I'll have to keep buying those expensive dresses and furniture she loves.


----------



## Imbri

My first crop of pumpkins were picked this morning and I've crafted several items. I'll have the next batch tomorrow, so hopefully more colors will sprout. I'd like to make a row of each, ten plants per row.


----------



## Seira

Completed the new area for my house
harvested some pumpkins
demolished the area for my new campsite


----------



## Bohemia

Watered my pumpkins.  Tomorrow should be the first harvest for me.  I also cut down some palm trees on my beach and replaced them with logs to sit on, plus some campfires.  I also made a note of which villagers still haven't given me their photos yet (Marina and Merengue are new, plus Gaston so I'm working on him hard first)


----------



## Bulbadragon

I got my first pumpkin harvest and started decorating for Halloween! I also got some previous seasonal DIYs that I had missed.


----------



## xara

forgot to post yesterday oops

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• dobie asked to move out! i said yes c’:
• talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
• checked the recycling bin
• collected my daily bonus nook miles 
• demolished one of my wooden bridges 
• changed side character’s appearance + introduced her to my villagers 
• ordered stuff for my park/playground
• bought stuff from kicks 
• checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
• bought candy 
• finally got some halloween costumes!! i got some impish wings + mage’s striped hat
• got 2 of the new diys today; spooky table & spooky arch!!
• bought the spooky scarecrow - i hate it but i also,, want 10 LMAO


----------



## deirdresgf

-i ran around my island for like eight years looking for felicity, and then I found her in the museum ^^
-i gave merengue a red heart apron (I swear, it was like MADE for her)
-i went to melba’s house and she was crafting a spooky diy! it was exciting!!
-i ordered felicity‘s poster for my wall of posters (i suck at getting villager photos so I do this instead)
-i watered my pumpkins
-i ran around my island, looking for fossils
-i found a spooky chair in nook’s cranny!
-i took a picture of bob sittin on the ground in his heart apron eating a sandwich

thats about it, there wasn’t much going on today on my island ^^


----------



## Fye

here's yesterday's:

downloaded some custom designs: scattered sakura petals, scattered leaves, LUSH shelves
fenced off my second farm area (but today I think I might take away the fence and put decorations instead cause otherwise it feels like a waste of precious space)
added a pharmacy stall outside Raymond's home (since he's the town doctor). I put a bad of medicine and a red analog scale there for now but I'm hoping to find a different colored scale that would match better
moved the little park next to the library and put it in the empty area between Raymond and Wolfgang's houses. added a mic too so that the villagers that don't like to burst into song in the plaza have a little place where they can sing in peace
expanded the town library and rearranged the furniture to make it easier to walk around in - hopefully more villagers will visit it now
used some rope fence to enclose the 5x6 area next to the library that I've been reserving for a future building - I need to think of things to do with this area until we finally get an update with a new building
decided to replace pashmina with timbra - just days after getting pashmina. this is the second time I've adopted pashmina and now the second time I'm letting her go. unfortunately she's too similar to Deirdre and it just doesn't make sense to have both. I'll keep her until my amiibo arrives and then send her off to anyone who wants her
changing pashmina's diner themed front yard to something reminiscent of a skin care / cosmetics store. so far I'm using simple panels with a shelves pattern on them and some rattan towel baskets on top of stalls
finished paying off a bridge that will lead to a new campsite area
got a few more spooky DIYs and surprisingly a tree's bounty one as well that I was missing
added paths leading up to my farms in hopes that the villagers will finally stop by to look at them


----------



## Pyoopi

- I built a temporary Halloween bar for tonight's meteor shower, lol. Well, I tried.
- I harvested plenty of green pumpkins to customize the spooky archway
- finally got the new Halloween striped socks in my Ables!


----------



## Khaelis

Well, I'm pretty happy. Quite some time ago, my starting villager Reneigh moved out, so I've been without a Sisterly villager for quite some time. One of my lazy villagers that I did not care much for moved out a yesterday, so I finally had a spot open. Blew my 30,000 Nook Miles on NMTs and decided to just see who I would come across.

Well, I came across Phoebe and instantly invited her. Now I have a Sisterly villager again, and its a villager I had in New Leaf as well.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Sherb gave me his photo today! That took just 3 weeks. It's the fastest I've ever gotten a resident's photo.

And Claude gave me his second photo! Claude has been with me the longest time because he's one of my first 5 residents. He's the only remaining one because I'm too attached to him to ever let him go.


----------



## annex

I decorated for fall and Halloween. Pumpkins everywhere.


----------



## Miss Misty

Learned Spooky Lantern DIY (I should get my first pumpkin harvest tomorrow so I can actually start making the DIYs)
Went to K.K. concert (K.K. Groove)


----------



## Dunquixote

I finished ordering all of the NPC posters for SillyPuppy.

Started decorating and adjusting the cliff that my alt’s house is on. Traded with LittleMissPanda for more Pagodas for the exterior and interior. Exterior is looking pretty nice - nicer than my main character’s lol.

Gave Dom up for adoption. A little sad to let him go but extremely happy he got a good home and that I helped someone out. I was going to let him go eventually though since there other villagers I want to meet . Deciding which card to use was tough since I rather meet them on an island. I decided to go with Graham since I didn’t give him a chance or get his picture when he was here.

Now, I’m waiting to find out if it is safe to tt back one day since it says Dom has moved out on the door, so in the meanwhile, am continuing to work on my alt’s house. I think they really don’t need all of this space that I’m using to decorate since I want to put as many different ideas as possible on my island eventually.


----------



## Sharksheep

Finished moving my flowers from my former entrance onto the beach
Gave gifts to all of my villagers. Got extras of Raymond and Pashmina's photos.
Bought my Ables and finished some sets
Bought out my friend's ables and completed a few more sets
Wished on stars tonight and hosted for a few people to get their wishes in
Caught a barreleye for the museum! Only took 20 baits. Going to see if I can naturally get more with bait for a model.
Got my extra characters and finished cleaning up the random items I have placed everywhere
Watered my pumpkins


----------



## meo

- organized flowers (feels like that's story of my life...never thought there'd be the day I'd need an ordinance to stop flower growth instead of weeds)
- collected some more spooky recipes from balloons 
- gifted out some more fall/colder weather clothes to all my free loaders er residents
- got rid of some trees (but isabelle still wants more gone so we'll see) -___-' So much for the animal forest days...these guys are getting too pampered


----------



## Rosch

I harvested my first batch of pumpkins and replanted the yellow ones so I could get more. Then I crafted Spooky items from the 6 DIYs I only have to give myself a headstart for Halloween.


----------



## SirOctopie

I paid off the loan for the second 6x6 room of my third house. I spent a few hours diving and selling everything to accumulate enough bells for the loan. Currently working on paying off the the third room. Thankfully I can plant 3 money trees everyday, so that's 90k bells/day, plus the fossils which rack in on average 20k.

I also harvested my first pumpkins. When I realized they were able to be stepped on like flowers, I planted more and covered my entire patch. Crafted some spooky fencing and started replacing some of the fencing in my town.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- Shook all the trees and got two tree items
- dug up fossils and got them evaluated and then sold
- did some slight terraforming with one part of my island. I demolished a natural ramp but will replace it with a different ramp tomorrow, and plan on having another ramp in the same area.
- gifted my villagers pressies
- harvested my pumpkins and bought some extras to plant also, watered all of them too


----------



## xara

not me forgetting to post again

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
• celebrated big top’s birthday!! i got him a green athletic jacket, which he liked c’:
• said goodbye to dobie ;w;
• checked the recycling bin
• collected my daily bonus nook miles 
• watered my black roses 
• built a zen bridge 
• listened to k.k. slider & got k.k. oasis 
• checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
• bought candy 
• able’s had the mage’s boots today!!
• only got 1 new spooky diy today which was the spooky tower
• nook’s was selling the spooky tower, too, which was a lil ironic


----------



## Sheep Villager

First harvest is here. I gathered a total of 58 pumpkins! I was unfortunately pretty unlucky when it came to getting rare colors. Only 2 whites and 1 yellow, the rest were all oranges.
Because of my bad luck I decided to plant another patch of pumpkins since I didn't feel like pulling up all the ones that turned out to be orange.
New recipe: Spooky Candy Set
More trying to farm for fall recipes; more having bad luck and getting none.


----------



## Pikabun

I finally put up Halloween decorations after been too busy to play. Really happy!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Finally stopped being lazy and I earned enough bells to move 2 of my villager's houses!


----------



## Mars Adept

Bought turnips. That’s all, really.


----------



## Fye

whoops, here's yesterday's

changed by beach shack's floor from a custom design to the default wooden floor path to free up some design slots
put a custom design around my flowers to keep them from spreading
invited diana back to the island
crafted the libra scale to put in the pharmacy stall
got all my fossils in storage assessed - none of them were new somehow
took some trees out of the forest since it was too crowded and replaced them with cliffs and a small pond
broke another rock that was in front of my alt's house


----------



## 6iixx

SANDY GAVE ME HER PHOTO  <3
can finally say i now am the proud owner of a villager portrait!
i don't care about any other progress i make today  c':


----------



## Garrett

Got Amelia's photo
Invited Diana to the campsite and asked her to move in
Poor Amelia is leaving
Paid to have Lucky's house moved
Dug up some orange pumpkins and replanted with green, white and yellow pumpkins to have a better mix of colours
Crafted my first spooky DIYs


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Got the Spooky Scarecrow DIY
Helped Wisp
Got the Spooky Arch DIY


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
• my pumpkins were fully grown today!! i couldn’t bring myself to harvest them bc of how nice they look lmaooo
• returned a lost diary to big top
• checked the recycling bin
• collected my daily bonus nook miles
• watered my black roses
• demolished one of my wooden bridges
• went island hopping and found poppy!! she’s not a dreamie + having 5 normals might not be the smartest decision lmao but i still love her!! 
• checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
• bought candy
• able’s had the flashy pointy-ear animal hats today!!
• only got the spooky lantern diy today c’:
• nook’s was also selling the spooky lantern which,, once again,, was a lil ironic


----------



## Dunquixote

Finished decorating the exterior of my alt’s house unless I decide to add more flowers or change some things. Today I added a mom’s plushie after customizing it to the closest thing that could represent a white fox. I tried some different flower combination (after looking up which flowers are Japanese since I made her exterior’s theme Japanese). Crafted a bamboo stool and bench and put a katana on it. Crafted another spooky scarecrow to represent another training dummy after adding a dirt path under it. Added two dala horses. Added two jukeboxes. 

Finished cleaning up the posters from my catalogue event and all of the fences & furniture.

Greeted Graham and talked to him a few times. 

Went to Harv’s island a few times to try to come up with more ideas for my interior.

Removed pipe organs from outside my house since i’m not sure if I liked how they looked with my house.

Might go back into the game to see if I can think of more ideas or tt to make sure I don’t have Label tomorrow.


----------



## John Wick

Finished getting four of each pumpkin to put in a permanent patch behind Daisy and Cookies houses. 

Now I never have to grow or water a pumpkin again.

Unless they bring back *pumpkin pies!*


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Replanted my now fully grown pumpkins so as to have my desired layout for them.
Watered my pumpkins.
Started a whole new pumpkin patch near Annalisa's palace.
Costumized a few spooky furniture to decorate around my farm/orchard.
Roamed around my island to scavenge for wayward weeds and find fossils.
Assessed fossils and got 1 new one: the ammonite.
Took pics of areas around my island which look prettiest at night. Pics to come.
Tried to see if I could find Wisp but to no avail. That nook miles achievement is sure fun... 
Had a camper. Cobb. Meh
Checked to see if any of my villagers were crafting a spooky item. Gonzo was crafting a pot. He was real proud, too.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Pumpkin harvest round 2. The random single pumpkins I planted on my third layer have matured. I was a fair bit luckier this time. 9 orange, 1 white, 3 green. I had no greens before this so I actually replanted them to bolster my numbers.
Elmers birthday! I delivered his gift and chilled at his party for a while. Goldie was there too. I hope he ends up wearing the sweater I got him.
Label was here today. I completed the challenge and got some tragic looking shorts as a reward.




No new DIYs today but the spooky arch was on sale at Nooklings and I snagged it. It's temporarily sitting outside one of my pumpkin patches.​


----------



## ReeBear

today i did a bunch of work on my Japanese tea garden and tea house area ~ ordered furniture for the interior but not started decorating yet, the garden is coming on though  



Spoiler: Photos


----------



## meggiewes

John Wick said:


> Finished getting four of each pumpkin to put in a permanent patch behind Daisy and Cookies houses.
> 
> Now I never have to grow or water a pumpkin again.
> 
> Unless they bring back *pumpkin pies!*



Well, pumpkin pie is a Thanksgiving thing, so maybe we will get something with Franklin. I'll cross my fingers for ya!


----------



## John Wick

meggiewes said:


> Well, pumpkin pie is a Thanksgiving thing, so maybe we will get something with Franklin. I'll cross my fingers for ya!


Pumpkin pie is just a food item.

Thanksgiving is an american thing. . 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

Today I looked at the Halloween items around my island and it looked like a plastic mess.

I took it all down and sold most of it.

I left one green pumpkin lantern outside my house.


----------



## meggiewes

John Wick said:


> Pumpkin pie is just a food item.
> Thanksgiving is an american thing



Pumpkin pie is a food item, but it has strong cultural ties to England, Canada, and America. Pumpkin pie is made from pumpkin which is a general symbol of the harvest season. Thanksgiving is a well-known type of harvest holiday. And Thanksgiving, as it is presented in Animal Crossing, looks very American (so does Halloween, Christmas, and Easter). So, if we were to get a pumpkin pie food item as a decoration, it might come with Franklin for Thanksgiving.

As a side note, for a game developed in Japan, I have no idea why the holidays look so traditionally American/English/Western instead of having holidays that were more centered around Japanese culture.


----------



## Yuni

I've made progress on this tiny patch of land to become a secret sakura viewing spot / hanami. It is coming together and it's so very nice to see Lily wandering around it while I'm trying to get the sakura placement just rightttt.


----------



## hillareet

I did this today!!! feeling proud. finally scored the nova light and crescent moon chair DIYs!


----------



## John Wick

meggiewes said:


> Pumpkin pie is a food item, but it has strong cultural ties to England, Canada, and America. Pumpkin pie is made from pumpkin which is a general symbol of the harvest season. Thanksgiving is a well-known type of harvest holiday. And Thanksgiving, as it is presented in Animal Crossing, looks very American (so does Halloween, Christmas, and Easter). So, if we were to get a pumpkin pie food item as a decoration, it might come with Franklin for Thanksgiving.
> 
> As a side note, for a game developed in Japan, I have no idea why the holidays look so traditionally American/English/Western instead of having holidays that were more centered around Japanese culture.


I know all of that. 

I'm an Aussie and both thanksgiving and halloween mean nothing to me (as a holiday).


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
• poppy moved in today!! her interior + exterior look super cute!
• sold fish to cj 
• checked the recycling bin
• collected my daily bonus nook miles 
• watered my black roses 
• built a zen bridge
• sold fruit 
• crafted + customized starry garlands for my celeste/observatory room
• checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
• bought candy 
• able’s had the “animal nose” today!
• only got one new diy today which was the spooky fence,,
• nook’s was selling the spooky candy set! looking forward to what they’ll have tomorrow


----------



## Fye

combining today and yesterday cause I'm not sure if I even played yesterday

moved bunny's house to the beach to make room for Diana's
moved Diana's house to the residential area
witnessed an adorable conversation between Ruby and Bunnie about being similar and borrowing catchphrases (Ruby's catchphrase is bouce so its really fitting that Bunnie would want to copy it )
it was probably the first and last peppy-peppy conversation I'll see since Bunnie is leaving the second I get her photo and I don't intend on getting another peppy
added a few more decorations to the library
gathered a bunch of materials to craft some furniture to decorate my second farm area. The silo needs so much stuff!
went to a mystery island for the first time since march or april to gather more materials for the silo
crafted the silo, two sinks, and other little projects that I was waiting to have enough clay and wood for
but I don't have enough customization kits to customize them and nooks is closed so that's it for the day!


----------



## Jaco

Did some more halloween decorating, gravestones, etc. Still don't have too many spooky DIY's, but keeping an eye out. Order more paper lamps to customize. Downloaded (and replaced) a few spooky custom designed, along with a design for our new move-in Phoebe (Mitzi moved out yesterday). Pumpkin patch yield round 2 is tomorrow morning so looking forward to getting the yield from that.

I'm really digging this October update.


----------



## Dunquixote

Didn’t get much done today since an event in my gacha game was ending tonight and i had stuff to do in it.

Today I:
-crafted some mermaid furniture, wall, flooring and rug even though I don’t think I’m going to end up using it 
-went diving and caught some critters and got a pearl from pascal
-bought candy from the store
-bought today’s and yesterday’s item (I saw i had label today and tted back to sunday)
-a friend is ready for cyd to move to his island soon (he’s cycling through villagers and i offered him cyd; didn’t get more than one pictures from him but that’s okay since I didn’t like him) so I scanned an amiibo card two times (one on sunday in the game and the other time when i went back to today’s date). Tomorrow I’ll scan the card one more time and invite her to kick Cyd out; I invited Lucy since I thought the quote of her picture might go well with my alt (I used pictures for their quotes sometimes, to go with a theme in NL and now NH). I don’t like Lucy’s mouth when she talks but she’s pretty cute (it might not bother me later). 
-Tried to come up with a room idea for my alt’s main room but could’t come up with anything.


----------



## Sheep Villager

I remembered I haven't done diving in a bit so I did that for a short bit. New creatures: Oyster, Turban Shell, Sweet Shrimp
Bumped in to Pascal too and got the Mermaid Dresser recipe. Nice.
Other new recipes for today include Spooky Scarecrow and Yellow Leaf Pile. That's another fall recipe down. I seem to be averaging at one every two days right now.
Flick was hanging out so I got him to make me a Monarch Butterfly model and because my storage is still bloated I also hopped on my alt and got him to make me a Firefly one too. Six free storage spaces! Whew!
Harvested more pumpkins. I had to sell some of my oranges due to how many I have.


----------



## Miss Misty

Got the Spooky Standing Lamp DIY
Got Cherry's photo!
Helped Gullivarr
Got Spooky Table DIY
Helped Wisp
Wished on stars


----------



## Raz

Didn't do much today, other than picking a lot of Sakura petals and using mushrooms to decorate the island. 

Well, I also bought a Halloween item (the arch), caught the killifish and the jewel beetle, and took some photos of the island to make a simple collage poster "promoting" the island (as seen below)


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I found Dom! ^^ I think he is another one that I will keep on my island forever lol


----------



## John Wick

I got rid of most of the furniture, and decided to start from scratch.
I've found a wall and floor that works so far.


----------



## Elvenmilk

I have been to fix up my island after hours of stress and doing stuff and redoing it. I got this done. Does my little center island look like a butterfly? The river around it is uneven but i am doing my best to fix it.


----------



## meggiewes

Elvenmilk said:


> View attachment 325098
> I have been to fix up my island after hours of stress and doing stuff and redoing it. I got this done. Does my little center island look like a butterfly? The river around it is uneven but i am doing my best to fix it.



Yes it does! It looks like it is flying to the right of the screen. Very cute. ♡


----------



## Catnip

I started playing again again after a really long hiatus! I can't wait to get my island all prettied up!


----------



## Maenarak

I registed K.K. Dirge in Throwback skull radios, and put them by the entrance of the airport.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Starting the day off with a mail check and Avery sent me a genuine robust statue out of nowhere! I didn't have it in the museum yet so that was really nice.
Gullivarr is visiting, I did his little fetch quest - here's to hoping for some neat pirate items in the mail tomorrow.
Goldie pinged me to move and I said no. Looks like Cheri and Fuchsia are here to stay at least for another two weeks unless I get good campsite RNG.
New fish: Mitten Crab
I did my gift rounds and boy am I glad I did because Pietro gave me his photo! I customized it and hung it up in one of my rooms. I kind of hope I eventually get a double for decorating purposes.


----------



## meggiewes

I found out that a spooky lantern can go on the hay bale of a spooky lantern set! Now of I can just find that DIY. 

I have half of my spooky arch pathway done. I got all of the Labell knit shirt colors today and I'm working on handing them out on my island. 

I moved Sherb's house and Flo's house. Now I am working on getting Muffy to move in to replace Flo. I love her, but I want a new villager and I really want Muffy for Halloween. I miss my gothic lolita sheep!


----------



## LuchaSloth

It's my birthday...so, I did all the birthday stuff. Party was at Kid Cat's house. Got my gifts, my cucpcakes, my present from mom. Traded half of my cupcakes to other villagers for more gifts. Got the spooky fence DIY, got KK Birthday song from K.K. Slider. Bought my daily candy from Nooks. Been a good day.


----------



## hakutaku

Audie gave me her photo yesterday! It was very unexpected, I had no idea my friendship with her was that high. I set it up in her yard, outside her house on a mini table. 

Other than that, I've been working on my pumpkin patch, I have a lot of the pumpkin DIYs now and it's looking good!


----------



## HappyTails

Got Mathilda on a Mystery Island to move in as my 8th villager. And Leif is visiting, although I haven't talked to him yet.


----------



## Plume

I finished my idea of a "tree house." Visitors fly over it before they land at the airport, so I thought it'd be a good idea to add the welcome sign! I might make the text darker so its easier to read.


----------



## xara

why do i keep forgetting to post,,, 

for yesterday;

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
• bought some rugs from saharah; only got 1 new one, though ;u;
• checked the recycling bin
• collected my daily bonus nook miles 
• watered my black roses 
• demolished my last wooden bridge!
• checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
• bought candy 
• able’s had the flashy animal boots today!
• only got 1 new diy, which was for the spooky scarecrow,,
• bought the spooky arch from nook’s!


----------



## Fye

yesterday:

finally redid my forest path. I've had a dark dirt path with some stone custom designs on top going through my forest since May-ish but I was never fully happy with how it looked since the default paths look very straight and just not that natural. taking it all down and then rearranging my trees and fence to make room for a more winding path took almost as long as putting the design down did and I probably spent nearly 5 hours on the whole thing but I'm happy with how it turned out! And I love that with the paths, if you get bored of one you can download another and as long as you save the correct pieces (sides, corners, middle) in the slots where their corresponding pieces of the old design used to be, you don't have to lay any new paths since they'll just automatically change to the new one. So you can easily change your paths with the seasons. I'm currently using a really cute mush+dirt path and might change it to something a bit duller when winter starts. 
adjusted my farm areas some more
adjusted my food street a bit more


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Sold turnips at 538 for a healthy dent in that 10,000,000 bells profit goal.  (Thread posted on turnip 
page - I’m open to visitors for a while.

Saw Mott singing.  That was a surprise.

The usual fossils, organizing flowers, etc.

Got my first reaction from Zell yesterday.


----------



## Fye

today:

adjusted the farm area yet some more with a little painting corner and a spooky lantern set
adjusted the seasonal beach with some more spoopy furniture
adjusted the road design to make it look a bit worn down
added some more waterfalls and a little pond to the forrest
added some more bug models behind some trees and bushes in the forest
added a monster statue peeking into the food street as a tribute to the gojira statue in shinjuku
added some seating to the stalls on food street
blocked off some areas of my forrest to keep villagers from hiding under the trees
FINALLY CAUGHT A TURTLE! sorry Blathers, you'll get the second one
put down a picnic blanket design in the star-watching area 
gathered some bamboo and wood and did a bunch of crafting
finished another one of Shika's rooms - 3 down, 3 more to go
started giving Rory gifts cause I really want that last reaction already
still giving Bunnie gifts - its been at least a month and she still hasn't asked to change her catchphrase or anything. I'm convinced she found out I'm moving her out after getting her photo so she's playing tsun


----------



## xara

• checked the mail
• did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
• talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
• did one of label’s fashion checks
• checked the recycling bin
• collected my daily bonus nook miles 
• watered my black roses 
• built my last zen bridge!
• had a meteor shower tonight + got a large star fragment from celeste!!
• checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
• bought candy 
• able’s unfortunately didn’t have any halloween costumes today ;u;
• got 2 new diys today which were for the spooky candy set & spooky chair!!
• nook’s was selling the spooky standing lamp


----------



## Jassiii

Chief moved in <3
Made a cute crescent moon peninsula, full of pink flowers, yellow mush lamps, and pine trees!
Brought Molly some medicine to help her feel better!
Bob and I played treasure hunt today, mf gave me a jester hat LMAO
Francine (I think it was here LMAO) taught me a reaction today, i don't remember if it was glee or sighing
Crafted some leaf campfires for around my big ol pumpkin patch
Collected star fragments-- managed to get a nice chunk of large ones!
Planted yellow roses, cosmos and tulips in my 'hide away' spot in the forest <3


----------



## John Wick

I finally decided I really like Maddie, and glad I replaced Cookie with her. ^_^


----------



## Dunquixote

I didn’t get much done today, but I got started on a big project (hopefully I won’t end up regretting how much space I’m going to need or my terraforming) and created another character .

I was hoping to at least get to the 5k miles to get my alt character to move out of tent and into a house before going to bed, but I failed. lol 

I kinda forgot some of what I did today. But here’s what I can remember:

I got my mail and dropped off the item that i was giving someone by my airport and the two flooring that I ordered for my first alt character.

I checked the recycling bin and found a cardboard box. I logged in to the abd.

I tted twice to check redd. was too lazy to do more and still need to sell some of the stuff I have in my main’s storage.

Ignored Label.

Bought candy

Met Lucy; her house gave me nostalgia since I used to participate in state piano competitions.

Tried coming up with room ideas for my first alt at harv’s island for a large part of the day, but was not happy with any of the ideas.

Started terraforming for my project and got idea to put a house on cliff.

Made my second alt and gave him a ladder made by my main so he can move his tent on a cliff 

Removed one of my wand outfits so my new alt character can use the clothing, which I dropped off at his tent.

Fished, introduced my character to everyone and picked up dupe spooky lantern recipe.


----------



## Vsmith

I finished making my Halloween festival and started making my house a little spooky.


----------



## meggiewes

I am halfway done with making my spooky archway to a "secret area" (which is the area heading onto my secret beach). According to my eyeballed calculations, I need about four more arches to finish it up. I'm going to have a seasonal Alice in Wonderland inspired tea party back there and then farther behind that will be either a Japanese themed area or an Egyptian themed area. I'm just waiting to get my hands on at least one pyramid before I get both Ankha and Lucky on my island to do that.




I bought a spooky standing lantern and then accidentally sold it! No! Oh well, I managed to get that DIY today. I managed to make another gravestone and put a few pumpkin and hay bale sets around. I really want the jack o' lantern DIY. I know it has to be coming soon. I think I have almost all of my Halloween decorations up other than a half dozen more western-style stones and finishing up my spooky tea party area. Deciding to decorate seasonally has really got me thinking differently about my island!

Oh! I also finished up an area to move Velma in! I really miss her and I am just tired of waiting around for Judy to maybe show up and island hopping for her. The only trouble is I don't want to move any more houses than I need to and I feel like Bianca and Marina both need to stick around for Halloween. So, it will still be about a month before I move her in. I think I'm going to move Bianca in her spot. (You can see the edge of her area with the corral fencing in the picture. That's what made me remember.)


----------



## Sheep Villager

Got Gullivarrs item in the mail today. It was a pirate hat so unfortunately no new furniture.



 I think I got my final reaction besides the new halloween ones. At least I got a nook mile achievement for having 42 reactions and it seemed to be the final achievement.
... and I had a camper today! It's Bam and I decided I'm going to get Fuchsia to move out once and for all. Most of my play session was spent on this single mission. I decided to keep track of how many times I failed because I knew this was going to take long. *16* attempts and he agreed to replace Fuchsia. In total it took me two hours but I did take a small break in the middle. I don't know if Bam will be a long-term resident or not but I like trying new villagers out and my island was starting to feel stale.


----------



## satine

I took a huge hiatus once school started so I have been absent. I saw the update with the pumpkins and I was obsessed so I had to come back! I had left off in mid-August so I allowed myself to go back to the last date I played so that I didn't have to miss any days and TT'ed through August and September. I have completed a community farm, a bee farm, the garden, the storefront designs and now I am about to complete the outdoor cafe!!! I also have finished a statue garden. My island is almost complete I am so excited! I just have to do the beaches and the residential level and grow my hybrids now. Trying to acquire all of the spooky DIYs, as I just now finally hit October 1st!!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Replanted pumpkins by the seaside in a new order based on color
Stalked Dom
Caught sight of Ken and Boots chatting
Plucked pesky weeds
Donated Twinkling painting to the art exhibit.
Took pics of my island during the early afternoon
Sold turnips, made moolah
Stalked Gonzo
Went beachcombing for some giant clams and manila clams.


----------



## Bohemia

I thought I might have too many pumpkins but I did alot of making items using DIYS so I should be okay.  Got the candy pumpkin DIY today from Frita but I don't think I can make many as it takes candy and I should really save that for Halloween.

Face painted as a vampire and I think Vic liked it, he kept commenting on it.  I think he was hitting on me?  lol


----------



## Insulaire

Celebrated Kiki's birthday. Though, gurrl(s), the party dresses the devs picked out for you and Ankha are not that flattering


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought from Saharah
Wished on stars
Got Lunar Lander recipe from Celeste
Got the Spooky Tower DIY recipe
Got the Spooky Lantern Set DIY recipe


----------



## Khaelis

Currently doing a little time magic to relocate everyone's houses and all the facilities so I can start planning out my new island. I couldn't be bothered with waiting over two weeks to start... likely the only time I'm going to do this, though.


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a fish for marina
 returned a lost pouch to zucker
 collected star fragments off of the beach from last night’s meteor shower 
 bought a sinking painting from redd
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 watered my black roses 
 sold fruit
 helped out wisp ;/
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy
 able’s had the impish horns today!!
 only got 1 new diy, which was for the spooky lantern set
 nook’s had the spooky lantern again!


----------



## Sharksheep

Visited a friend island for Kiki's birthday
Gave gifts to my villagers
Bought out Able sisters and nook shopping 
Bought rugs, wallpaper, and flooring from Saharah
Cleans up my island a bit 
Decided to not restart my island so I was putting some of my furniture back to where they were before
Cleaned out my storage of islands a little bit
Removed unwanted flowers


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I got a decent amount done:

All three of my characters visited Kiki for her birthday three times.

Bought candy with my main.

Farmed Gulliver three times.

Gifted my villagers coconuts once except Lucy, who I need to talk to more.

Messed up with the placement of my third character’s house so i had to move it and give him money to move it again.

Terraformed a lot and had to adjust my rivers. Still could use more adjustments so I can fit a fence on both sides of the cliff and have walking room; no more room left to terraform on left without it affecting the trees I planted by my museum. The size is becoming bigger than how I planned it. 

Crafted a swinging bench and a wooden closet and customized them dark brown.

I added a lighthouse on edge of cliff. Also made a little miniature town; will be adding a few more pen stand’s tomorrow when I complete a trade. 

Downloaded a wooden deck design and added it around my third character’s house (or where it will be tomorrow or if I TT again).


----------



## Sheep Villager

New DIYS; Spooky Arc, Signpost
Finished harvesting enough white lillies to craft a lily record player. I don't have a lot of lillies on my island so this was a bit of a process.
I'm really glad I got back in to gifting since I got yet another photo today! This time it's of the best sleepy horse boy, Elmer.



Not really an accomplishment but Pietro was singing in my pumpkin patch... my sweet little boy... ​


----------



## hakutaku

Kabuki gave me his photo! I was really shocked, especially since he's one of my more recent villagers lol. I placed it in my character's room since he kinda matches the aesthetic. He really is my best boi.




I actually did a lot today, Pashmina is moving out so I started preparing for potential planned villagers for when I go island hopping tomorrow. So far I've figured out where Tia and Julian are gonna live. I started work on Tia's cafe area today, and so far it's looking good! 

I also gifted the rest of my permanent villagers wrapped fruit, dug up some fossils, and rearranged my house a little.


----------



## Fye

yesterday: raised half of my downtown are up one level

My downtown area has been completely flat ever since I first put the museum down there, and it always bothered me a bit that the buildings in the second row were a bit covered by the ones in front of them so I finally decided to raise the second row of buildings to the second level. I had to move every building twice (and 4 times in the case of the museum since I accidentally placed it one square behind where it was supposed to go) in the process, terraform the whole area and cover it with the stone path + custom design again, and add an incline on either end. It probably took me at least 4 hours, 2 weeks worth of time traveling, and about 1.5mil bells and I'm so glad that its over! there was a mums garden that would have been awkward to elevate with the rest of the area so I had to work around it, and ended up turning it into a kind of mums river with a bridge made of land crossing it. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, and now I just need to figure out if I want to fence off the borders for safety reasons or leave them bare so that its easy to skip the ramps and just use the ladder to go back to the first level.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I got Bunnie added to my perma-villager lineup, and am currently working on adding Genji. So I'm slowly building my all-bunny army, lol.


----------



## SleepyMimeko

I spent most of my day working on my island's new courtyard and finally finished it.  I call it the four elements courtyard. The villagers seem to love sitting around listening to music and drinking tea. Here's a pic.




Later that night, I went diving to try to catch some new sea creatures. I got a spiny lobster, a sweet shrimp, and a nautilus. I also got the spooky fence diy from a balloon.


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a paper kite butterfly for zucker
 dug up communicator parts for gulliver
 checked the recycling bin - found some holey socks today!
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 got the last gold rose i needed today so i no longer need to water any flowers! 
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy
 able’s had the mage’s boots today, which i unfortunately already have 
 no new diys today, either ;u;
 nook’s was selling the spooky scarecrow today!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

~ checked my mail
~ collected all the fossils, destroyed all the rocks, picked up the branches and weeds
~ moved the tailor shop (trying to figure out where it would look nice at.. i keep moving the shops and houses and everything, ughhh)
~ bought from kicks! added two more pairs of impish wings to my catalogue (pink and orange!)
~ bought candy and harvested my pumpkins!
~ got a spooky fence diy from lolly! was super happy as it's one i dont have~
~ checked nook's cranny (spooky table) and able sisters (mages boots)! i think i have the spooky table already, but i dont think i have mages boots !!
~ did a boat load of terraforming! my island is making slight progress aesthetic wise lol~


----------



## Dunquixote

I got a lot done today. I got most of the general layout for a project I just started done. Had been planning this around the same time when I started planning the poster event. So far, I am very happy with how it is turning out. I am a little sad though that I had to remove part of my tavern but I was planning on doing major adjustments to that as well since I’ve been feeling like I could do much better with the idea (once more furniture comes) since the summer cafe contest.

Earlier, I bought candy and found I didn’t make enough room for the market place signs and my alt’s house on the cliff, so i moved his house to the ground and then back to the cliff once I made the proper adjustments.

Traded with two people. Customized the pen stands; ended up customizing one too many.

Did one round of coconut gifting today. No option to gift Lucy yet.

Crafted and customized a rocking chair to see if it could substitute the swing on a tree instead of the swinging bench since that takes up too much room (found out neither rocks or swings :/ unless i was hitting the wrong button).

Ordered some items (i think I might not need two of them) to try using on my project.

Finally picked my pumpkins and watered them and had to sell some stuff in my storage or drop them outside my house to make room for my pumpkins.


----------



## Fye

today:
- decorated Timbra's future yard. I'm going for a spa theme so its mostly rattan and bamboo furniture and a cypress bath so far. 
- added a little post office to my downtown area since it looks like Pelly and Phylis aren't making a comeback - or at least not any time soon. Crafted a stall and some boxes, customized some panels, and found some great pro designed dresses to look like the pelican ladies standing behind the stall
- roped off the area for brewster's cafe. I'm really hoping its a physical building cause it would look great there. Otherwise I'll use that area as outdoor seating for the cafe and hope that we'll get some cafe/food themed furniture that I can use to decorate it
- Bunnie moved out and went to to a new island to live with other rabbit villagers. She'll be missed!
- shuffled around some stalls in the food street to make room for a street piano. hope my villagers will play it sometime
- added a fence on both sides of my make-shift land bridge to make it look like railing
- added a workbench to the outdoor library for quick access - and hid it between desks since it isn't the aesthetic I was going for
- expanded my mums river a bit to make it easier to see from the make-shift bridge
- probably other things that I'm too sleepy to remember


----------



## Selene

Unlocked terraforming!
-got started on a lil plant shop
-layer down some new paths
Created some pretty little hills and waterfalls!


----------



## John Wick

I redid my BearBear Yaga forest, and TT'd most of the day to get the weeds to grow back.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Bam moved in today!
I took part in the fishing tourney for a few hours. I was too lazy to make bait so I just did it the old fashioned way. My goal was to keep going until I get the anchor sculpture. I was missing over half of the fishing tourney prizes going in to this event but I ended up getting all of them since the anchor dropped last. I also got my 100 point trophy coming in.
Completed my final incline. I wish I could have more of them but this set of stone stairs is the last one I'm allowed to place.
New DIYs; Spooky Standing Lamp


----------



## hakutaku

Spent 2 hours island hopping for villagers today and I got Merengue on my last ticket! I decided I preferred her over Renee anyway so now she's moving in! 

I was too lazy to join the fishing tourney, oops.


----------



## 6iixx

the past few days i've been super duper busy with a boat-load of stuff.

i'm redoing my entire island.  all of it.  got fed up and i wanted _new_ and _unique_. now i've got 100 more hours ahead of me of just figuring out placements.
moved lobos house to his permanent area, in a nice little nook surrounded by a river and some outdoorsy stuff.  i hope i can get some pictures of him soon enjoying his new accommodations.
moved my nook and able store so they're near the airport, redid the entry of my airport, and collaborated it all together nicely.
almost done my museum entrance.
today's all about getting all the prizes i need for the fishing tourney; like the bug off event, i had no idea there were trophies.  so i have my work cut out for me.  c:


----------



## meggiewes

I have been a really busy bee this past couple of days. So far I have:


Moved Sherb's house back near mine so I could give my nature boy a garden
Set up two small hybrid garden breeding pens
dug up my white cosmos to plant orange windflowers
rearranged the front of my resident services
shortened my main street/event plaza area
chopped down the plain hardwood trees in my neighborhood strip
planted apple trees in their place
rearranged the decorations in front of Leopold's house
customized the pumpkin decoration in front of Merengue's house to white to go with her decor
replaced Merengue's small garden table and put a red mum decoration on it
planted more pumpkins around town
in the process of moving Marina's house to the beach
put a simple well by my house
replaced my fencing with hedges and stone fencing
put a spooky candy set in front of Sherb's house
made more spooky arches for my spooky arch tunnel (it looks like I have 3 left to make)
have most of the small decorations and two chairs set up for my spooky Alice in Wonderland tea table
planted more flowers (but still not enough)
moved the campsite to a new location and decorated the location (double win)

I am still stuck on two stars and I really think it is either my lack of flowers (even though I feel like I have been planting them like a mad woman), lack of trees (even though I have been stuffing them everywhere too, or I have too much path down for Isabell's tastes. I keep getting the snowboy's "I don't think snowmen would be comfortable here" quotation. I still have to move two houses to their spots before I can set up more areas for flowers and trees and I need to fiddle with a bit more terraforming on the very top of my island before I can really feel comfortable planting more flowers. One day I will see three and four stars again.


----------



## misstayleigh

I am in the process of tearing down my island & completely building it up from the ground. lots of work so far has gone into the shopping centre & museum, with lots more to go! I'm going to slowly be working on placing villagers houses as well

but good news—I needed to find a 10th villager so I could stop hoarding nook miles (and start spending them on paths lol)—and found Erik on my very first island of the day! he'll probably be a permanent resident for the foreseeable future, along with Julia, Tybalt, Fang, Bruce, and Kyle. I am so-so and open to letting Drago, Flo, and Sprinkles go when their time comes, but hopefully I can stop TT'ing for awhile now that my villagers are set


----------



## Fye

Today:
- downloaded a tiki bar themed custom design for my beach shack
- changed the path in my forest to a lighter dirt version made by the same creator, to better match the lighter grass in autumn
- put up another incline in my downtown area
- crafted some more iron and stone fence and added it interspersed with this season's bushes as a railing to the front border of my elevated downtown area. might replace the iron and stone fence with the spooky one depending on how natural it looks with bushes
- crafted some more spooky fence for the Roost's outdoor seating area - hope it'll look good with the actual building
- added some streetlamps here and there
- moved my rep's mailbox to the post office area
- emptied out my mailbox a bit
- participated in the fishing tourney for the first time - played a few rounds until I got enough points to win the fish drying rack I needed for my food street
- added some more mountain bikes here and there in the downtown area


----------



## Sharksheep

Bought out ables
Did one round of the fishing tourney and got the bronze trophy. 
Moved my nooks
Gave some gifts to my villagers
Collected seashells and trying to get a collection of giant clams.


----------



## Le Ham

Finally got around to completing the tree shaking achievement by using up some nmts I had sitting around. Also took that time to get a little axe-breaking and wood-gathering in


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 participated in the fishing tourney 
 completed some nook mile achievements
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought a fish fishing rod,, i’ve been trying to craft my own tools lately but this fishing rod is just so cute >_<
 bought candy 
 able’s had the mage’s dress today! was glad to see something new + it’s super cute!
 didn’t get any new diys today, unfortunately
 nook’s had the spooky chair! i need maybe,, two more for my campsite area aha


----------



## xlisapisa

Jeremiah was in my campsite today. Didn’t really want him but I figured if I’m trying to get all villager photos I can’t be too picky! I wanted to move shep out since I have 3 smugs currently on my island and he’s the only one who I’ve gotten his photo already! It was proving to be super tough though cause Jeremiah just would not pick the right villager to ask to leave! So I eventually gave up cause winning those card games in itself is a headache, I tried one last time and he asked Melba to leave ( not my number one choice, but I guess that was fine, since I have her photo as well) Also caught a giraffe stag for my museum, I didn’t realize I didn’t catch one yet so that’s a plus! Now I’m just missing the Hercules beetle. That pretty much summed up my in game accomplishments today!


----------



## meggiewes

Added two more arches to my spooky arch tunnel. Decided to move Marina to the beach. Realized that I'm in trouble if they add new buildings because of how I decided to use my space and I'm not making anything super fancy like how I see online.


----------



## Mari_AC

Today I gifted Roald an armor (I love giving him muscle suits or funny stuff like that lol ) and he gave me his picture!! ♥
He's one of my initial villagers and a dreamie of mine so I'm really happy


----------



## Junalt

Only had to dive a short while to catch a spiny lobster. No other critters to catch for October.


----------



## meggiewes

Flo's pumpkins were ready today! I got a couple more spooky decorations up. I plotted out where I want to put some throwback skull radios in my neighborhood. I made a bush calendar in front of my museum! Just need two more bushes for that.

I finally (for real) finished my terraforming! I had to thin out one of my rivers, adjust the hidden island on the back of my town, and add a stepping stone since there was no way I could get a bridge where I wanted without ruining the landscape.

I finally planted enough flowers to get back up to three stars! Now I feel like I can take a break with the flowers and focus on breeding the ones I want for my gardens.

I feel very accomplished today even though I am nowhere near done decorating for Halloween! I have a feeling I am going to be super rich after I finally sell off all my decorations at the end of the season.


----------



## HappyTails

Somehow got an S rank rating from the HHA when I wasn't even trying.


----------



## saucySheep

I made a spooky graveyard area... right next to my bright-and-happy playground lmao


----------



## meggiewes

saucySheep said:


> I made a spooky graveyard area... right next to my bright-and-happy playground lmao



I love the contrast! I bet it looks even spookier compared to the playground!


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Went to K.K. concert (Soulful K.K.)
Wished on stars


----------



## Jassiii

Bought a TON of hybrids, my island is soon to be overrun with black flowers <3
Took down my huge pumpkin patch to move it elsewhere
Moved Molly's house...again ><
Took down my pumpkin patch (RIP) to make a large lake and moving said pumpkin patch to where molly's house was tomorrow


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 completed some nook mile achievements 
 delivered a package for marina
 got bubblegum k.k. from mr. slider c:
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 sold fruit 
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy 
 able’s had the flashy animal costume today! 
 nook’s was selling the spooky table again c:


----------



## John Wick

Redid the forest - again.

I'm kinda half happy with it, but that will most likely change.


----------



## meggiewes

I just couldn't sleep last night and I had to get up early today, so I had some early morning game time! I got super inspired looking at flower gardens on Instagram and I figured out where to put a flower garden that can hold one of each flower. I also plotted out spaces for Piper and Bianca's houses. Now I just have to move them.

I decided to not make a little farm area. I already have all the pumpkin patches and my villagers all have gardens of some shape in their yards. I also expanded Flo's yard a bit to make it look nicer with the new flowing garden in front of her house. I decided to put another flower breeding area near Lobo's yard.

Remember when I said that I was done terraforming? Yeah, it turns out I changed my mind and edited a cliff and added water so I can put a bridge in between my seasonal Alice in Wonderland tea party area and the Japanese/Egyptian inspired secret beach area. I can't decide which one I want to do, but they should be similar to decorate.

I also decided where I want to put my rocks! I'm not going to worry about getting them in the correct area until after I move all the buildings I need to move which includes: my house (x2), the museum (x2), Piper's house, Bianca's house, and Zucker's house (x2). Everything is almost where I want them to be and it is really exciting! After that, it will just be decorating and growing all of my hybrid flowers to put in my gardens!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Gulliver is here... again? I swear I posted on here last week about having him show up. Kind of odd he is back again. I still did his little quest.
Avery gave me his photo today! I always forget how cool Averys photo/poster is.




I thought I was done with learning reactions, but I got one from Avery today. It was the "inspiration" one. Guess that means I'm still missing one + the halloween ones.
I hopped briefly on Harv's island to get the poster for our new resident, Bam.
New DIY: Bamboo Partition! I have been looking for this one!
Not really an accomplishment, but I saw my first rainbow today.


----------



## Fye

Didn't do too much yesterday

crafted some iron garden furniture to use as outdoor seating for my Roost area
picked some hyacinths to make a lamp - surprised it can't be customized to be white so I guess purple will have to do
Moved my alts' mailboxes to the post office area
put some magazines here and there throughout the downtown area
cleaned out my mailbox a little more
moved my campsite from a random beach to the beach in front of the new campsite area


----------



## hakutaku

Today I moved Merengue's house to its rightful place, a bakery area connected to the island cafe! I also gifted my permanent villagers wrapped fruit, cleared up some weeds, and bought some stuff from Nook's Cranny.

Tank was in my campsite today. Thanks but no thanks lol.


----------



## Fye

Today:

adjusted the spacing of the furniture in the spa area - now theres enough space to actually lie down on the poolside bed instead of just looking at it
took out the fences since they were getting in the way of fishing
crafted and customized some bamboo partitions for the spa
took a screenshot of my pumpkin patch to post in the pumpkin patch thread... eventually. before halloween.
started buying more clothing than I usually do - I'm buying anything that catches my eye so that I won't have to trade for clothes in the future
just need a few more pinecones and I can finally craft the bonsai shelf
found a lily of the valley! moved it to my valley area


----------



## Khaelis

Since my island is still pretty heavily in the "Work-in-progress" stage, I haven't really achieved much...

But, I did finish up the campgrounds area that I'm going to get set up tomorrow, Its going to be a little enclosed area. Kinda like a small forest, and I'm pretty proud of it. 

Here's an image of it. Pretty empty for now.


----------



## meggiewes

I set up a garden are to keep track of me breeding one of every flower. When that is done, I'll probably tear it down and arrange it more like an English garden which is more free flowing and natural.

I'm not sure if I like the right side of my island. It is pretty, but it feels cramped. 

I moved Piper's house today! Maybe once I get Bianca moved, I'll feel better about everything else. I'm basically not going to worry about it until after Halloween. If my layout is still bothering me by Thanksgiving, then I'll know I have to move it around.

Celeste was here today and I got to wish on a few falling stars. Had two of my friends over to visit.


----------



## Plume

I thought Sherb would appreciate a convenience store, so I set one up beside his house. Inside, I placed an incline which leads to a bakery upstairs. 

Now, I'm planning a cornfield type of area with a UFO and maybe a rock garden on my clifftop,  which has been a total mess for forever. I already crafted some haybeds to place about. I'm wishing there were some kind of cow objects!

Lobo asked to move today, and I agreed. Hes one of my oldest villagers, and he is going to be missed.


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 completed some nook mile achievements
 went diving for gullivarrr
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 did a few trades
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy
 able’s had the flashy round-ear animal hats today! they’re super cute c:
 nook’s was selling the spooky arch! i bought it only to find out that i already have one in storage lmao


Spoiler: why did i witness this LMAO


----------



## Ava.5738

Shook the trees
Sold a bunch of stuff and deposited in the bank
Finished my first project! Completely cleared the available portion of my island of weeds
Next project: making my very own tommy hilfilger hoodie! First, I will donate my fish/bugs to Tom Nook so he can call Blathers. Once Blathers sets up, I'll make a shovel, then a mirror. I'll upgrade pro design and make my first custom design!


----------



## meggiewes

I ended up doing a bit more terraforming to add just a little bit of water to my first level. It is the only area where there is a tiny waterfall without a "source" because it looks like it is just flowing from the feet of the sphinx. I might add a little jump stone there until I'm ready to add the bridge in that area. 

I fiddled with Bianca's house placement and I like it a bit better now. I still dislike my flower tracking garden. I'm telling myself it is just temporary and it will be fixed later. For now, it will look adorable!

I downloaded a couple of custom patterns for my signs. I have an official pumpkin patch sign now. I will also have a wanted sign, a free DIY sign, and a "please water my flowers" sign around town soon. I'm also debating about putting one up of my town map somewhere around resident services. That won't be for a while though. I'm grateful I didn't decide to do the custom paths because I have a bit more room for custom designs for other things now.

I did manage to update my dream address to 5 AM yesterday, but I forgot to leave out a ladder and pole vault. Whoops! I guess I will just have to time travel to 5 AM to update it next time I want it at that time. I try to limit my time wizardry shenanigans, but sometimes you just have to do it!


----------



## Sheep Villager

I was busy today so I only had time for a quick pop in.​

Sahara was visiting. Bought the mystery wall and floor: Imperial Wall, Highway Floor.​
... also traded tickets for a wall: Strawberry Chocolate Wall​
New DIY: Spooky Lantern​
Elmer asked to move and while I'm not sure if I'll keep him permanently I decide I wanted to spend more time with him and told him to stay.​
+ Started to mentally prepare for having to do some really big terraforming soon since I think I need to adjust the entire right half of my island by moving all ledges one space to the left.​


----------



## meggiewes

Sheep Villager said:


> + Started to mentally prepare for having to do some really big terraforming soon since I think I need to adjust the entire right half of my island by moving all ledges one space to the left.​



I know how that feels! I'm in a bit of a pickle because while I like my neighborhood, I don't like where Merengue's house is. But, to fix it I would need to either move the museum over to the right or get rid of the first museum courtyard which is my dream Tudor Garden.

Good luck on your adjusting!


----------



## Mick

Saw my first rainbow. I would have tried to take a picture of that, if I hadn't been too occupied with shaking sticks out of a tree while in work meetings.

2700 sticks, that is. Just over 2 full inventories. Look, the floor was all sticky.






Why? To craft 540 flimsy fishing rods, of course! Now I have a new title. It is Relentless Meister. I proudly put that left bit on my passport!



Spoiler


----------



## Pyoopi

Don't know if it's 100% accomplishment.. I'd say 60%.

But I've been trying to make custom clothing, more specifically pirate coats and they're so stupid hard. I'd like to make them all unisex or lean towards male fashion.

I got a silhouette base down, so I'm glad for that. It's a process and I'm a perfectionist, lol. Rip me.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I worked on my island little by little making very small changes throughout the day and it's really coming together. 

I'm filling up the loose spots in my fairy tale forest northeast section. I added finishing touches like a bonfire, campfire, tiki torches to my campsite, neatly tucked away by trees so you can't see it from down below if u angle the camera up. Feels really cozy. 

I moved Katt's house to make room for a picnic by the river. The lot is empty now but it's gonna be a nice lil spot beside a bridge.

I expanded the width of a walkway to the secret beach at the back of my island and used the wooden looking floor pattern in broken pieces to start on my pirate bay. Gonna' fill it up with gold, barrels, treasure chests, bookcases, fake and genuine artworks, bell bags, etc.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I (finally) dug up extra pumpkin sprouts outside of Bones' house. Olive's pumpkin garden will be plenty enough. 
Did my villager gifting rounds, and to my surprise, got another photo from Agnes. I will mail it to my S/O later once my gates are closed. 
Starting to plan out my next major island redesign project at a very high level. I'm happy with my current layout and won't be making any of these planned changes for another couple of months (at least, that's my current plan for the plan). I'm missing traveling a lot, so I'd like to base my next iteration on regions around the world.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Got Eloise's portrait.  The first few portraits I got were in roughly the same order as the arrival of the villagers, but the more recent 2 have skipped around.  I hope I start filling in the gaps.

I need a cranky villager and have Peewee at my campsite, but I’m just not super into the apes.    And need some more portraits to open up options for who leaves.


----------



## Fye

didn't do too much today

Timbra moved in!! My island is finally complete for the time being - and for the first time since June!
worked on Timbra's spa area some more
completed some trades 
dug up some stray flowers that started growing in areas I forgot to cover with blank custom paths
gave Blathers a bunch of fossils to analyze but none of them were new. I'm probably only missing a few at this point so I wonder when I'll finally get them...


----------



## Jade_Amell

I finally got 5 stars on my Island so I'm trying not to do much right now to make sure I don't mess up. x.x;


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a bug for marina
 completed some nook mile achievements
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy
 able’s had the magic-academy hoods today!
 nook’s was selling the spooky lantern set, which i think might be my least favourite of the set c’:


----------



## Jassiii

I finished my entrance ! I think later on down the line I may change the flowers to either all black or black and blue instead of black and pink but for now it's perfect 
Moving Molly's house again LOL
Made a cute little hide away in the forest surrounding my house ! Now I need to decorate it with Lilies of the Valley LOL
In the process of figuring out where to move my able sisters, where it's at now is fine but it could be better y'know?
Did a bunch of mushroom diy-ing, in preparation of next month >u<
Beat Bob over the head with a net on accident, oops...
Cherry gave Hornsby cream spinach and they were both v happy about the situation haha it was very cute to watch them prance around happily


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up star fragments
Commissioned a Horned Elephant model from Flick
Sold bugs to Flick


----------



## John Wick

Removed most of the crap from my forest for the third day in a row .

I can't finish it as the items I need are from NL.

Everything I had planned was from NL, so it's empty now except for the trees.


----------



## azurill

I checked my mail and got Ketchups photo. Starting giving gifts to villagers that are awake. Found my first blue rose yesterday. Finished replacing my path with a Halloween themed one.  Checked Nooks will check Ables later. Watered flowers and pumpkins.


----------



## meggiewes

John Wick said:


> Removed most of the crap from my forest for the third day in a row .
> 
> I can't finish it as the items I need are from NL.
> 
> Everything I had planned was from NL, so it's empty now except for the trees.



If you don't mind me asking, what did you have planned? I've seen people making their islands to mimic New Leaf and I can only imagine that means going very sparce on any outdoor decoration. Maybe doing something like that would help you feel better about your island and enjoy your time there better?


----------



## Sheep Villager

Spike was in my campsite today. While I do sort of like him I decided to pass, especially since I'm still exhausted from getting Bam to move in.
New DIY: Spooky Lantern Set
Labelle was visiting today. I'm kind of bummed I have not had Kicks visit a single time since the update happened. I really hope I see him before Halloween for those wings. Anyway, I did Labelles challenge and since my inventory is full I'll see what horrendous/marvelous item I get tomorrow.
Sold some pumpkins, they actually get you a pretty nice amount of bells if you water them daily.


----------



## meggiewes

I am so stoked! I figured out how to do a "shared" yard with Merengue's house and Bianca's house. I got everybody moved to the general area of where they are supposed to go! 

My only problem is that I needed to move my museum two spaces to the right and back a space. Plus now I have to fix four houses that aren't quite in the right spot. I also have to move Nook's Cranny up one space. I also have to figure out how to re-do my playground to fit in the spot I freed up even though the space is shorter.

Bright side: I have the space for a rock garden near the museum on my top cliff now.

I really need Flick to show up so I can sell him the expensive bugs I've been saving just for him.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I added a lot to my campsite! I decorated around with some QR codes, added a dirt pit sorta area for the campfire, added some log stakes to round it off, and added a log table with two benches. I like it a lot more now, but it's still not finished!

I also gifted all my villagers wrapped fruit, including Merengue, who my friendship is high enough with to gift now! I also ordered some Nook Mile furniture, the phone box and the cotton candy machine.


----------



## Chynna

Checked Mail. Received Dream ticket from Luna for updating my dream yesterday
Could have sworn that I had the spooky chair recipe, but learned that I didn't since I received it from Rayman today
Made an entrance to my pumpkin patch                                                                                                                                                           



Spoiler












Received dotted raincoat from Audie
Second character learned the mistaken reaction from Sherb
Paid off current loan and upgraded second characters house
Paid off current loan and upgraded third characters house
Checked out Nooks Cranny. Bought candy and more pumpkin starts
Checked out Able Sisters. Bought new blouse


----------



## John Wick

meggiewes said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did you have planned? I've seen people making their islands to mimic New Leaf and I can only imagine that means going very sparce on any outdoor decoration. Maybe doing something like that would help you feel better about your island and enjoy your time there better?


What I needed were all the items, the modern house style, NL exteriors, house size, mannequins, missing sets and PWP's, perfect fruit to make dead trees, the REAL Gulliver items and so forth.


----------



## Seelie

Did some light terraforming to clean up some parts of the island that were making me squint
Started taking apart / redoing two rooms of my house -- I got the 150,000 points for the gold HHA trophy so now I don't need to worry about what score I'm at
Splurged & traded for a lucky cat to complete my little lucky cat shrine!  It still needs some decorating, but at least the centerpieces (1 black lucky cat, 1 white lucky cat) are there now
Got a villager thought bubble, completely forgot that I wanted to move Fauna out and back in again for her real house, and completely dismissed it, good job me :')


----------



## Zane

I got hit with a bolt of inspiration for part of my island and over the past two days I have made a lot of progress terraforming it *and* I didn’t immediately hate it afterwards!
Also moved in Agnes, and Ellie gave me her photo today even though she’s never asked me to change her catchphrase or give her a greeting but I guess we’re bffs now.


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a bug for poppy
 did a delivery for beau 
 sold some bugs to flick + commissioned the last 2 monarch butterfly models that i need for margie’s garden/yard c’:
 harvested and sold some fruit 
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Fye

spent more time on animal crossing than planned so I got a lot done:

fully emptied out my island rep's mail which took forever, especially since I had a lot of gifts and orders that I had forgotten about and my mailbox is really far from my house (and I didn't remember that you could move it without talking to nook until the second trip to my house to drop things in storage)
changed the paths in my town from ones I made in the beginning of the game to ones I downloaded from popular creators on twitter. 
replaced the black in my custom street-style paths with a transparent background so that the stone path underneath would show, and better suit the stone staircases and bridges in the area
celebrated the new stone bridge - for the first time since March! Sadly none of the villagers I had back then are still with my now, but now I've got an island full of dreamies so its bittersweet
ordered another bug model
reached max storage capacity for the first time - now selling most of the stuff in there since I'm not using it anyway
added some fences alongside my roads to fill the space
added some bushes and chairs alongside my river - wanted to do this a long time ago but I was worried about not being able to catch fish in that area. realistically I hardly catch fish, and if I ever wanted a specific river fish I could always find a more convenient strip of river and just use bait so theres no harm in some of the river being inaccessible


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Raymond gave me his photo... for the second time!  I wasn't expecting it but it make me smile.


----------



## hakutaku

Tangy gave me her photo! I placed it on the log bench by her house.

I didn't do much else today, I just gave Zucker and Lucky some wrapped fruit, bought some clothes, and placed a telephone box and a cotton candy stand.


----------



## meggiewes

hakutaku said:


> Tangy gave me her photo! I placed it on the log bench by her house.
> 
> I didn't do much else today, I just gave Zucker and Lucky some wrapped fruit, bought some clothes, and placed a telephone box and a cotton candy stand.



Sometimes that is the best Animal Crossing day to have.


----------



## tajikey

Received Marina's photo in exchange for a blue rose wreath, and received O'Hare's photo in exchange for finding his "Diario Secreto."


----------



## kiekieote

It has been a while since I logged in, so I spent some of today cleaning up weeds, talking to everybody, checking my shops, and the daily stuff like fossils! It feels good to be tidying up after a long hiatus. Now just to figure out what to do with all of the flowers I left off with.  So many duplicates but I don't have every color yet. Ugh. The fields of them look so nice but so .. untidy xD


----------



## Nooblord

My cutie snooty Queenie moved in. Haven’t sen her since WW.


----------



## meggiewes

Every time I claim to finish terraforming my island, I change it. Instead, I am going to say that I've added onto my island and eliminated as much dead space as possible. I have more room on my island than I thought. I also added a couple of jump spots that will help me navigate my island without a pole vault in the future. It is going to be strange when I can hang up my pole vault and ladder for good.

I harvested my pumpkins. Crafted more spooky furniture. Finished my spooky archway! And I decided to move my house to its proper location. 

But, most importantly, I got my last plot from Tom Nook and Velma is moving in tomorrow! I'm really excited to have her back on my island!


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped Gulliver
Wished on stars
Got Star Clock recipe from Celeste


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Got a scallop on my first dive of the day.    And got a new recipe.  
Sold turnips thanks to this forum.  Only 700k more bells to go to the 10,000,000 bell nook miles accomplishment.
Trying to thin my endless flowers to give myself room to decorate and to thin my storage because I’m out of room there,too.


----------



## Seelie

Messed with the furniture in two of the rooms of my house.  They may be ready to be moved from WIP territory to "actually done" territory! 
Braved the ocean to help Gullivarr find his communicator while he did absolutely nothing on the beach. 
Moved a new lily of the valley from its spawn spot to my stargazing area, where I have hoarded them.
Buried 6 fossils around my island, either hidden behind cliffs or in appropriately pirate-y areas, so they'll stop spawning and sending me on wild goose chases every day.
Bought my daily candy.


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 had a camper today - it was alfonso! 
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 returned a lost pouch to zucker
 margie was sick today so i got her some medicine c’:
 did one of label’s fashion checks 
 put the last 2 needed monarch butterfly models in margie’s garden/yard
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy 
 able’s had the magic-academy robes today!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Fye

today

checked my mail first thing after loading the game - I'm going to try and empty it out at least a few times per week so I don't get to >100 again
attacked all the rocks on my island and a mystery island to craft a bunch of stone fences and zen fences
replaced the fences in my town. yesterday I added more iron-and-stone fences in my town to use up some of the extra space. after looking up some pictures of streets in Nara I crafted a bunch of stone fences and replaced the iron-and-stone ones, but it didn't look quite right either.
replaced half of the stone fences with zen fences. I think it looks much better now but we'll see what I think about it when I open the game with a fresh mind in the morning
changed the design of the concrete paths in the downtown area with the help of the amazing @ pyoopi. they have depth and shine now~
bought the last few pieces I needed to complete Timbra's spa! its now open for business
replaced the fences-alternating-with-hedges with mums-alternating-with-hedges on the edge of the downtown area. the flowers will be grown in a few days and I'll see if I like it this way, otherwise I'll try replacing the mums with the hedge fence
caught Fauna sitting in my new riverside seating area! she left shortly after I took out a camera sadly
gave CJ some seahorses to get my first fish model!


----------



## Fye

didn't really do much on my island today. completed a bunch of trades in my yard sale thread which is really helping me empty my storage out (though I also keep buying clothes so its 2 steps forwards, one step back). Also trashed a lot of hardwood before remembering I could just use it to craft some of the DIYs I haven't done yet (is there a miles achievement for crafting x new DIYs? I'm gonna pretend there is for completions sake). Made a few recipes that only needed softwood, then trashes a bunch of extra softwood. Will keep the branches for now so I can make flimsy axes. Started ordering furniture for the campsite area.


----------



## meggiewes

I started the process of moving my museum to the correct spot. I changed my mind on Piper's housse and pre-set up her yard in a slightly different spot. I dismantled my one of every flower garden for a redesign. Zucker is going to move out tomorrow. And I discovered bell tickets and spent all of my nook miles on them to pay off my brick bridge!


----------



## John Wick

I bought the royal crown from the Able Sisters, after passing up on it many times before, LOL!

I can't believe I forked over 1.2 million bells.


----------



## stitchmaker

Picked up stars on both islands.
Bought new Halloween tights.
Helped Gulliver on Both Islands
Tammi finally asked to move.  Scan an amiibo card. 
Got Ozzie photo.


----------



## _Rainy_

I dug a tunnel to my secret beach. I regret nothing.


----------



## KittenNoir

I got rid of a area on my island that I didn't really like the look of anymore mostly because I felt I made that area in a rush and it didn't fit in with the island theme. So I have now made a crescent moon chair and flower garden resting area


----------



## xara

saw a rainbow today! it was very faint but still nice to see ^_^
 checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 bought some stuff from kicks; he had the black + orange impish wings today!
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy 
 bought a spooky chair from nook’s cranny; now i just need one more for my campsite :’)
 completed some nook mile achievements 


Spoiler: rainbow <3


----------



## meggiewes

I got my very first hybrid today which I find delightfully ironic since I just tore down my one-of-every-flower-garden and moved it to the beach temporarily. I need some pink mums to decorate Marina's beach and Merengue's yard anyway. 

I had a celebration for finishing up my brick staircase. Now I can get to Velma's house much easier. I also set up a brick bridge so we can walk from the neighborhood, through the Tudor Garden, past Velma's house, and down in front of my spooky arch tunnel. Before I placed my bridge, I ran around and checked the other spots I wanted to build a bridge. They were both too small. I am working on expanding one place to fit a bridge, but the other place I just decided to make some stepping stones. The river is really small there and I can't really extend it to get a bridge there. Now I only have one place on the first level of my island that requires a pole vault. I still need it for my upper levels right now, but soon I won't need it to get around on my island.

I also got Merengue's picture today!  She caught me completely off guard! That made my day!


----------



## 6iixx

meggiewes said:


> I got my very first hybrid today which I find delightfully ironic since I just tore down my one-of-every-flower-garden and moved it to the beach temporarily. I need some pink mums to decorate Marina's beach and Merengue's yard anyway.



i'm so glad you got your first hybrid!  it's a wonderful feeling to wake up to that the next day around  c:
i have 11 pink mums that i'm not looking to use if you're interested in taking them off my hands.  i'm trying to find a good home for them  <3


----------



## eseamir

I made a flower field with all of my mums in the hopes of getting some new cross-breeding going on.


----------



## Le Ham

I unlocked the ability to revisit dreams... somehow. I don't know what the requirements were. Visiting enough dreams? Opening the NSO app? Idk. 

I visited Biden HQ. Most of the island is blocked off because it relies on forced perspective. Shame, I liked seeing the clump of extra flowers on the west beach, tried my best to find an escape but to no avail. The use of the doghouses and trains was cute, though. Stereotypical green grass American small town/suburbia feel. Clean and polished feeling, to be expected of an organization rather than individual creators. The absence of lag is also impressive.

I knocked my number of K.K. songs I still haven't gotten down to 8. Got Farewell today. Took me a long time to appreciate that one.


----------



## meggiewes

6iixx said:


> i'm so glad you got your first hybrid!  it's a wonderful feeling to wake up to that the next day around  c:
> i have 11 pink mums that i'm not looking to use if you're interested in taking them off my hands.  i'm trying to find a good home for them  <3



That is so sweet of you to offer! I prefer growing my own though.  ♡


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 listened to mr. slider and got aloha k.k.
 harvested and sold fruit
 worked on my left room a bit as i have a new idea for it c’:
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 bought a welding mask from able’s
 bought candy 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finished the usual chores of digging up fossils, picking up the weeds and tree branches, hunting for Pascal and getting my message in the bottle with a new DIY recipe. Went over to my mom's island to shop and picked up a magic academy rope in the color I wanted and some extra candy. Went fishing and caught a few more fish and another bug for the museum. Went shopping in my own island's shop and learned to customize furniture today.


----------



## Rosch

Sherb gave me his photo today.

But Puck, who had been living on my island few weeks earlier than Sherb, still refuses to give me his photo despite gifting him wrapped iron wall lamps, fruit stacks, clothes and hanging terrariums every single day. I've been talking to him several times a day hoping that he would ask me for favors, and he just won't.


----------



## Mad Aly

Welp, a couple days ago, I got Renée in my campsite to agree to live on my island after several tries, so I was pretty happy about that!

Besides that, I've been remodeling, redecorating, and refurbishing my whole island. Outlined some of the paths and moved some buildings so far, and it seems to be coming along rather well. I'm so busy with all of it that I don't even make time to invite or visit anyone  But I can't wait to open my gates as soon as it's all finished!


----------



## meggiewes

Well, I spent weeks getting everything almost moved into their proper location and the past two days finally getting my museum in the right spot. Now, I decide that I want a rainbow flower garden in front of my museum and I have to move it back four spaces. 

In the positive side, I'll have a space to track my one color of every flower near my museum now!


----------



## peachycrossing9

Today I got Julian's photo, which made me very happy. 

I also finally started furnishing my second character's house. It's being empty for months.


----------



## RockAddict410

I continued winterizing my island, although I don’t feel like I did it right, anyone have any Winter Tropical ideas so that my island won’t look completely derp this upcoming season?


----------



## Fye

whoops, forgot to post yesterday:

started cleaning up my villagers' yards
used all my rocks and some on a mystery island to collect enough rock, iron, and clay to craft some more zen fences
used the leftover rock to craft the garden rock, moss covered rock, flat garden rock, some tall lanterns, and the stone arch
moved the onsen in my alt (shika's) house to an empty area surrounded by cliffs - the small side room was too small to really do anything with the onsen
gathered a bunch of bamboo to make some bamboo partitions and ordered some palm fans - gonna use these as a green backdrop for the onsen to give it a more relaxing vibe
used some of my leftover brown simple panels to make a little entrance to the onsen - sadly its too narrow for a bench so it really is just an entrance
customized the tall lanterns and stone arch to be moss-covered to give the onsen an abandoned/overrun with nature look - I wish the garden rock and flat garden rock could be customized too
crafted some aroma pots for the first time - don't know why I didn't make any before because their customizations are really cute! put a plant-style on in the spa and a sakura-style one in the hotel


----------



## Fye

today:

added a bamboo fence and some finishing touches to my onsen - pretty happy with how it turned out! I'll have to make a trail leading to it so I can see my villagers visit it
found a rock spawned on the side of my forest path - it's kind of in the way of the trail leading to the onsen but its definitely not the worst spot for a rock so I'll leave it there for the time being
broke a rock near Doe's house to make room for some furniture - putting the birch version of the log chairs there for now since they look nice and I haven't used them at all yet
finally threw away the rest of the extra flowers in my villagers' yards - now they each have a little, organized garden and lots of space for me to add furniture eventually
got some frozen partitions to start decorating Erik's yard, and crafted some shell partitions for Diana's yard
spruced up my festive beach with some more autumn stuff to go with the spooky furniture - another part of my island finally done!
started dumping some camping-related items and furniture in the campsite area - this is the last area on my island I need to finish apart from the homes/yards so I'm excited to get it over with (and apart from the beaches too, but I plan to leave them empty for a while)


----------



## Zane

-Did a lot of island clean up while polishing some areas, always feels great to finally set up that furniture I’ve either been stockpiling in my storage or have left sitting out in an untidy jumble somewhere. 

-Today was Drago’s third day camping so I moved him in. I chose to replace Hornsby who had given me something to deliver earlier, I was really curious how the game would react to that. The present in my inventory said “What was this again?” when selected. I threw it out before I thought to try delivering it to see what would happen. D=


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for marina
 hung out with my friend @Dunquixote for the first time 
 worked on my left room & ordered some more stuff for it c’:
 changed my alt character’s house exterior
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 bought the blue & green headbands + the pink & beige fleece pjs’ from able’s 
 bought candy, some tools and a spooky lantern from nook’s
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xlisapisa

After months (in game time) of trying to get shep to move out, he’s finally packing his bags!!!! I thought he was okay in the beginning but then after acquiring his photo and him crafting the same recipe day after day after day, it just got to the point where I no longer was okay with him just being on my island! He had to go. Luckily for me I had a campsite visitor today, Lucy! She is adorable, her bangs looks just like Merry’s and I no longer had a normal villager on my island, so it made sense that I definitely had to get her on my island. Card game was a nightmare (as usual) to get her to pick Shep.   But I was not willing to give up and thank Buddha I didn’t! I’d say this was a big accomplishment today for me, now I can sleep easy!


----------



## meggiewes

My main pumpkin harvest was up, so I made a lot of pumpkin decorations! The main spots on my island are now fully decorated. I feel like I need one more good harvest before Halloween and I will finally have all of the pumpkin decorations I want up!

I decided to take a break from moving my museum and I am moving Nook's Cranny instead!  They are easy though. They just need to be moved two spaces forward and then I can lay out a path to them again. I changed my dump from a dump to a free DIY booth. I only have space for 4 DIYs right now, but that was about the space I had in the dump.

I had to change my witch island into a witch peninsula because of the museum. It still looks good though! The second courtyard opens up to it and it let me make the river look a bit nicer. I am a little sad that I won't be able to have a bridge leading onto the island, but it still looks good. I think I've also decided to put a non-native fruit orchard on the other side of the museum that will lead to my campsite. That way the upper courtyard will be hosing my conservatory pond, my rainbow garden, a place for Lilly of the Valleys and gold roses, and one of every fruit tree with others scattered around the island. I just haven't figured out where to put my rocks yet.

I was planning on letting a random move in replace Zucker's spot on my island, but I decided to go to a Nook Mile Island to fish and I found Audie! I had to move her in! Her house is fiercely tropical-looking and she is moving into my Japanese/bamboo section of my island. I think I'm going to keep decorating with the idea of what I had but make it tropical! So it looks like Audie is adding her own flair to that section. Once Marina decides to move out, I might switch that house and Audie's house, but for now, we will just wing it.


----------



## Sharksheep

Got Marshal photos
Bought out ables
Gave gifts to all my villagers
Cleaned up my island a bit
Chopped some trees to redesign my entrance
Went to Harv island to check some clothing on my villagers.


----------



## HailRaven

Thhhhhiiiiiissss



I renovated my graveyard. Morbid... but its spooky times. Lol. I realized if you put skeletons in holes they look like they're poking their noggins out to have a peek. I'm proud of my calcium boi's.

I switched around my living room. Got some new mom items for my house. For more cottage vibes.
Freshened things up a bit. Looks more polished.

Made my teddy bear cake walk/ halloween party on the left side of my island. Pretty proud of that.

! So ya! That's what I accomplished on my island. ♡


----------



## Le Ham

Quite a bit of Turnip Exchange stalking. I bought a ridiculous amount of turnips yesterday (almost 6 million bells' worth at 93/each) because I want to try to complete Cornering the Stalk Market as quickly as possible and be done with turnips forever. I'm waiting in another line now. I will probably be selling throughout the week because I bought so many. Hopefully it happens! (Also hopefully I don't have to bring the money back home to my island for it to count toward the achievement! )

I celebrated Clay's birthday. I already forgot what I gave him. I think a brown outback hat? He might've liked the tan one better, but I prefer how the brown looks on him.

Not only did I have two announced meteor showers back-to-back last week, but today I had one that went unannounced except by my villagers. I'm going to guess it was because Isabelle already had Clay's birthday to announce. I didn't believe unannounced meteor showers actually existed until now, but confirmed the stars start coming and they don't stop coming. Cool.


----------



## SleepyMimeko

I went out today, so I didn't really do much. I got Snake's photo for the second time.
I first got it 2 or 3 months ago, so I just gave it to my bro who has been trying forever
to get his photo without luck. Is this a bug in the new update?
I also updated my dream of Bella to show of my Halloween decorations and new villagers.
It's been a while since I last updated mostly because I only update on days that have 
double rainbows.


----------



## Le Ham

SleepyMimeko said:


> I got Snake's photo for the second time.
> I first got it 2 or 3 months ago, so I just gave it to my bro who has been trying forever
> to get his photo without luck. Is this a bug in the new update?


I've heard it's theoretically possible to get a villager's photo multiple times, though it takes a long time. There's nothing preventing it from happening. Do you give Snake a lot of gifts?


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 helped out gulliver
 stopped skye from moving :’)
 redecorated my left room a bit
 crafted and customized some items
 did a few trades
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 bought the raggedy outfits from able’s
 bought candy
 bought the spooky tower from nook’s
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Fye

today:

got the golden slingshot DIY from a golden balloon!
finished crafting bamboo partitions for Zell's yard
crafted 2 more shell partitions for Diana's yard - just 2 more to go!
got the mush partition DIY from a trade so I'll be ready to craft them for Deirdre's yard the day mush season starts
Gathered all the fish models across my 3 characters on one beach to start using them to decorate my sliver of beach


----------



## Seelie

_Inverness_
 Found Katt on a mystery island for my 9th villager! 
 Found Raymond on a mystery island for my 10th villager! 
 Found out that Inverness is at 3 stars, so KK will be here tomorrow to perform! 
 Made a literal mountain of bugs from all the mystery islands I went to.  It's probably what got me the 3 star rating, honestly.
 Bought candy from the shop. 

_Muir Wood_
 Gave Butch a present.  He did not give me his photo.
 Found and removed all of the daily weed spawns.
 Visited a friend's island to chat to Celeste and got a golden wand recipe.
 Bought candy from friend's shop and my own shop.


----------



## John Wick

I filled in half of my river, demolished some terraformed river structures, then spent the next few hours putting it back the way it was. >..<


----------



## meggiewes

I terraformed a cliff just a little so I can put the shop back where it was. I also got my last customizing Nook Achievement! I guess I've been customizing a lot of pumpkins and shells recently!

I'm also sitting on four stars for my island now. Since my biggest flaw for my island is lack of flowers, I have a feeling I'll reach 5 stars when I get more of those.

Tomorrow I'm planning on moving my museum again so I can set up my rainbow garden! So Marina gets two more days to enjoy her super pink tropical island getaway before I switch her and Audie's houses.


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 audie was sick today so i got her some medicine c’:
 bought impish wings (white) from kicks
 stopped marina from moving ;/
 harvested and sold fruit
 did a trade
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 bought a top coat (light blue), do-rags (pink & purple) and horizontal-striped tights (all variants) from able’s! 
 bought candy
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Dunquixote

I don’t think I got a lot done today.

Most isn’t in order since I forgot when exactly I did each thing

I checked my mail and put some of it in my storage.

I took out three sets of different fish and had all three of my characters give one to CJ to make into a model.

I traded for some pirate stuff that Gullivarr hasn’t been giving me and some mats since I’ve been increasingly lazy and had no reason to go to mystery islands.

I replaced a barrel with a mush table and crafted one wooden chair and then another after I gathered more wood. 

I ordered some items on my alt and main for my tavern.

Went to harv’s studio twice today to try to come up with some ideas with my tavern. I think I might try putting some dish cleaning racks on the drink machines since the tavern/bar I’m basing this loosely on has food there too.

Move the fireplace and barrels forward a little.
Added a water egg at the bar to represent the Gum Gum fruit (I am a nerd  lol).

Downloaded some wooden step designs and tested them out by my tavern and erased the ones that didn’t go with it.

Put a silo and wind turbine near bridge and move some tulips a little to the right and got rid of some.

Added two stalls at the front of the tavern facing sideways to represent a front part of the building.

Still not happy with my tavern but I like the minor changes I made.

Took a picture of Punchy singing in front of Merry and Rudy (who was walking by while I was trying to get a picture and then sat down)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2020

Oh forgot to write that I added a customized magazine (with luffy’s wanted poster) on a barrel.


----------



## Mad Aly

Stayed up late making signs to welcome and inform visitors
 In the morning, did my daily rounds (checking the mail, gathering materials, etc.)
 Bought items from and did favors for some of my villagers
 Talked to Mabel, received a free custom design
 Bought Jester's Mask in all colors at Able Sisters
 Finished moving the museum
 Set up Hopkin's house to move to a different spot
 Paved more paths
 Sold my turnips at someone's island for almost 1mil Bells
 Paid off my second to last loan
 Expanded and decorated my pumpkin patch
 Placed more pumpkin/Halloween/horror-themed furniture around the island


----------



## WinteryGarnet

I went through hell and back on my island today lmao. Recently I had covered my entire island in path so that I could move my rocks in a cute little circle where I wanted them. Going into it I knew that it was going to be ridiculously time consuming. That still didn't prepare me for just how tedious laying/deleting all of the path would be. XD I spent so much time just kicking path QAQ


----------



## Fye

today:
didn't really do much on my island. moved some flowers to my beach to fill it up a little. Adjusted the neighborhood area - made each plot 8 squares wide instead of 9, so I freed up some space on either side of the neighborhood. This gave me enough space to expand the little picnic spot on the cliff to the right of the neighborhood into a mini park, and I plan on adding a bench near the north end of the cliff to look at the sea, and watch fireworks in the summer. It also exposed a little bit of my bigger rock area behind my island, and I've been very tempted to try some forced-perspective stuff since I first saw some examples a few months ago so I might finally try it. 
And smaller yards means there's less space for decorations so I'm pretty relieved, cause I've been putting off decorating all the yards for so long and its almost the last area I need to decorate on my island so I can't avoid it for much longer.


----------



## KittenNoir

I finally finished the the biggest section on my island to how I like it. My island is kind of made up in 5 parts two sides 1 middle part and 2 parts at the back. And I finally finished the main middle part of my island


----------



## John Wick

I terraformed an awkward part of my river, and put a bonfire on a platform in it (the river).

It turned out ok, and not as insane as it sounds.

Though there is a snapping turtle on a mush log up there too, but that's a given.


----------



## eseamir

I mostly just spent some time reorganizing and setting up my house since I got a whole bunch of new furniture!! its finally starting to look a bit like how I imagined and I'm so excited to keep working on it (we don't talk about the rest of the island atm as it is still a bit of a shambles)


----------



## meggiewes

I finally got to build the stone arch! That took a lot of stone. I also decided to move Marina's house today. Audie's house will be tomorrow. Then the museum because I just didn't have the heart to move the museum yet. It would have been four solid days of moving all the museum and I'm not up for it yet.

I decorated with even more pumpkins. I think I'm almost done decorating with them. I think.

I also updated my dream address again. That extra 5k bells can go a long way to helping you get goals done.


----------



## Wickel

I got a 5-star rating today!  Immediately crafted the gold watering can.
I found two new deep sea creatures
Kicks for once had a bunch of cool stuff so I purchased quite a few items from him.
Basically just did a lot of fishing lol
Also visited a DA again, I barely ever do that. It was a pretty cool Hallowinter town ~


----------



## Agaphea23

Cleaned up the overabundance of flowers and weeds
Deep sea diving, found some pearls and also got DIY from Pascal
Made some bells from fossils, fruit and deep sea critters
Progress on loan repayment, shared bells amongst my other characters
Continued decorating for Halloween 
Completed my mermaid/underwater themed bathroom for main character
Made progress on my main room [ magic shop]
Bought candy and wallpaper
talked to villagers
Watered pumpkin patches
shell collecting
bought some outfits from Able
Took some pictures
returned a lost item to a villager
Ran around enjoying the scenic view [ and looking for more to do]


----------



## eseamir

I moved my whole orchard across my map this morning!! it took Way longer than I was expecting it to and I'm not even 10% happy with where it's placed now so that was definitely a good use of twenty minutes


----------



## SirOctopie

I TT backed to June because I needed some more stuff from the anniversary shoot and I didn't want to wait until next summer to get everything. Getting the items didn't take that long, but TT back to today's date took FOREVER! I spent almost all day doing it. I was going forward by 1 week increments because I was afraid one of my villagers might move out if I wasn't careful. Turns out the things I should have been afraid of were the weeds. Good. God. The WEEDS! There were on average 50 per day, and they formed in these mini clusters! IDK how anyone who keeps weeds as part of their island aesthetic is able to keep them under control. They spread like wildfire...


----------



## GothiqueBat

idk if this counts as accomplished but not only did I find out playing the ocarina plays (sort of) along with music if your near a speaker, you can also place it as an item in your house and play it like an instrument item 

..then i recorded this of it aha 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319057625296715776


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for marina
 worked on my basement a bit
 did a few trades
 finally harvested my yellow & white pumpkins + planted some more! 
 prevented beau from moving ;/
 changed my passport photo 
 ordered some stuff for my campsite
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy
 completed some nook mile achievements 


Spoiler: + went on a museum ‘date’ with marina <3


----------



## Dunquixote

Didn’t get much done again today but I did something fun at Harv’s studio.

I started the day with my alt’s birthday. I had a lot of fun even though it was over too quick :/. I got the yellow birthday hat and six cupcakes. I tried gifting Raymond a cupcake and he gave me bicycle helmet so I reset and tried Rosie and she gave me mariachi clothing. I tried Roscoe and he gave me something not birthday related so i restarted and stashed away my items and cupcakes after i let my main catalogue them and the mom’s homemade carrot cake.

I dropped off the fish models from both alts to my main.

Today I made minor adjustments to my tavern. I added podiums and later after trading, phone boxes to represent windows. I added stalls to the bar. I moved the fireplace and other furniture by it a couple times.

Tried to come up with more ideas to make my tavern better but no success.

Earlier in the day I ordered the dish cleaning racks and one set of dishes to try out.

I traded for some bunny day eggs and made some costumes and traded for one i have no recipe for so I could figure out what costume rocco was wearing at my friend’s town on bunny day. I haven’t figured it out but I went with the sky egg outfit. I gave one of my alts the outfits to store.

Went back to harv’s studio for a little bit to look at my design again just without the villagers and was going to try coming up with a room idea for one of my alts but ended up leaving and turning off my switch for the night.


----------



## meggiewes

Sherb mailed me a real moving painting this morning! That made my day!

I also found Audie in the museum admiring the twinkling painting. That was a super sweet dialogue.


----------



## Fye

Whoops forgot yesterday

Grabs some more flowers for my east beach
Added a poolside bed and side table to Diana's yard
Finally got around to customizing one of my old signposts to put outside Timbra's spa
Gave all of my villagers whose photos I haven't received yet furniture for their houses
Got rid of the extra flowers in Deirdre's yard
Furnished the picnic ares and added some lawn chairs overlooking the edge of my northeast cliff
Threw some throwback containers in my northeast area to kickstart the forced perspective area making process


----------



## 6iixx

it's been a hot minute since i've updated any progress on anything for my island   







been rearranging my island like crazy.  the only permanent buildings placed are now: lobo's residence, tank's residence, the nook and able shops, and soon to be campsite.  everything else is still a massive wip right now.
been catching all the critters and creatures i need for october; and learned a very valuable lesson about ponds.
celebrated sandy's birthday yesterday, and since she's already given me her photo, i'm hoping she'll start asking to move on soon.
met anicotti in my camp yesterday - i'm really glad i didn't have space for her.  i can only handle so much of chrissy's peppy-ness.  :c


----------



## SmoochsPLH

built a new ramp for my little picnic area
picked up lots of weeds/cleaned up (i havent played in awhile...)
talked to my villagers and gave a sick little norma medicine :c
picked up my star fragments from last nights meteor shower
basic daily things (money tree, bottle diy, etc.)
donated a painting to the museum
sold and shopped at the nooklings
visited the nook stop
and now im finishing my villagerdb catalog/trade list


----------



## John Wick

I spent over a million bells moving the shops and four villagers to the beach, to move them back to where they were, but a space back, and forward, because I finally made my paths three spaces instead of four.

Lots of TT'g, but it's now how I wanted it originally.

Redid all the bridges to brick.


----------



## Fye

today:

got some regular wood from trades and finally had enough to craft the rest of the craftable furniture for my villagers' yards! Ran out of customizations kits though and its way past 10pm so I guess I'll wait until tomorrow to customize them and add them to the yards. Hopefully at that point the yards will be done for now, and I can add little details with time as the ideas come in. I've been putting this off for months so I'm so glad for it to be almost done!
dumped a few more items into my campsite area - hoping to get started on rearranging them tomorrow, and hopefully finishing the campsite this week
traded for another throwback container variant, and now that I have 3 I think that's enough to start making a train station in my little forced perspective corner so hopefully I'll get started with that over the weekend
other than that I just did some trades, cleaned up some stray flowers, fixed some cliff edges, and gave some gifts to my villagers


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a fish for poppy
 bought some stuff from saharah; didn’t get any new rugs but i got a mortar wall c’:
 harvested and planted more pumpkins!
 prevented marina from moving,, again ;/
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked out able sisters & nook’s cranny
 bought candy
 bought a spooky lantern from nook’s
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## AlyssaAC

Time traveled back and forth quite a bit today to move some things around and finally place my villagers and shops where I would like them. My island is actually turning out pretty good for it being simple and organized. I'm quite happy with it. Did a little bit of my chores too when I went back to the current date, but that's about it.


----------



## Seelie

_Inverness_

Built another permanent bridge in the 'neighborhood' part of the island.
Moved Raymond's house to the neighborhood part of the island.
Gave gifts to each of my cat villagers that I have enough friendship with.  
Island-hopped for 50 NMT.  Picked up a bunch of fossils, furniture, and an inventory full of tarantulas thanks to running into a rare island. 
Ended up amiiboing Tom in after failing to see a single cat for 50 tickets, lol.  :')  Not sure why my luck is so absurdly awful when it comes to cats, but ah well. 
Bought my daily candy.

_Muir Wood_

Bought my daily candy.
Checked on the move-out bubble -- it was on Shep, so ignored him for the day.
Ordered / gifted a few items to Inverness. 
Gave Butch a gift.  Did not receive his photo.  Butch, please, I'm dying, I don't want your denim cap.


----------



## Wickel

I got my first villager photo! It's Norma's. I never thought she'd be the first to give her photo to me, but I'm very proud!
Payed off my ramp
Dug up Gulliver's communicator parts once again


----------



## meggiewes

I am super happy that I just stashed away my top-selling bugs to sell to Flick today! I had enough banded dragonflies to get a model and enough dragonflies, extra bugs cleared out of my storage, scorpions, and wasps to be able to pay off my bridge! Getting around my island will be easy breezy now! I only have four inclines and two more bridges to go!

I also started the two-day moving process for my museum. I managed to get enough bells to stash away another 50k to move it back to the proper place tomorrow. As long as I don't change my mind and didn't miscalculate the amount of room I needed for my rainbow garden in front of my museum.

I changed up my pumpkin patch a little bit. I have plenty of pumpkins now, so I am working on getting rid of a few. I need to fiddle with my yard size as well so I can scoot my own personal garden back one space.

When I get back from work tonight, I get to wander around my island and figure out what the last of the punkins I need are, craft them, and decorate! I think I finally have enough pumpkins for Halloween. This means that my pumpkin patches will probably be used for pure profit from now on!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I got my first villager photo from Sherb, I had Agent S in the campsite which was cool, and I crafted a bunch of tree's bounty items. I also planted some orange tea olive starts and a few cedar trees. I spend a lot of time shaking trees lately, I find it helps me zone out and distract from stress. It's such a simple activity but it's rewarding to get something other than a branch, lol. This year has been so awful that really simple things like that are extra appreciated.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

found my money rock
watered my pumpkins and flowers (i want freaking green mums to complete my entrance i literally just need 2 at the moment dang it)
shopped and sold at the shops
talked to my villagers
found a lost item and decided to keep it as it belongs to a villager im gonna move out
got a halloween diy from judy
found my bottle diy
had a camper but it was beardo -_- dont care for him
cleaned up (twigs, rocks, weeds, etc.)
visited the nook stop and put away bells
found my money tree
built another ramp to my secret beach cus i was getting annoyed with having to use the ladder, wish i could line the ramps up better


----------



## meggiewes

Remember when I thought I had enough pumpkins? Apparently 104 pumpkins are not enough pumpkins to get all the pumpkin decorations I want!  I might have a problem over here.

I also decorated Marina's area next to the secret beach and it looks fantastic! I have to island hop for bamboo island to get some more bamboo for the last of her decorations, but it will be worth it. I'm also slowly transforming Marina's pinker than pink beachfront to Audie's tropical getaway. The only thing that is a bit annoying is that none of my rattan furniture matches!


----------



## annex

I finally got my DAY airplane. I knew just where to put it.


----------



## xara

i had a productive day and i’m proud of myself c’:

 said goodbye to big top; i’m sad to see him go but i’m also very excited to go island hopping tomorrow c’:
 checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for beau
 caught a flea off of beau
 bought a genuine scary painting from redd
 terraformed a pond + crafted some things for my forest
 changed my alt character’s house exterior + crafted her a vaulting pole
 ordered stuff for my shopping area, park and house
 worked on my park; swapped elephant slides, added some springy ride-ons & other lil knickknacks + rearranged things
 added some flowers, crescent-moon chairs and a giant teddy bear to my campground
 harvested pumpkins
 harvested and sold fruit
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 bought an astro dress (blue) from able’s
 bought candy
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Red Cat

I was island hopping for a new villager and because I was bored I started thinking about how unlucky I must be to not have the ironwood dresser DIY yet after playing the game for 7 months and I've found multiples copies of most of the other DIY recipes. Well sure enough, a few minutes later I found a bottle on the beach of one of the islands and there was the ironwood dresser DIY. I didn't even realize it at first because I just opened it and mindlessly tried to learn it just in case it was something new even though I was expecting it to be another repeat. I thought "holy ****! Did I just find the ironwood dresser DIY?!" and had to double check to make sure. I guess today was my lucky day. Speaking of Lucky, a few minutes later I found him on another island and decided to nab him just in time for Halloween.


----------



## Seelie

_Inverness_

Found out that I'd misplaced Raymond's house by one block because of how villager houses are weirdly asymmetrical, decided I'd deal with it later. 
Moved Bob's house. 
Destroyed one of the early-game log bridges that was in the way of where I wanted to make a new stone bridge.
Bought my daily candy.
Chatted to my cat villagers.
Welcomed Tom to the island!
_Muir Wood_

Gave Butch yet another gift.  Received yet another ninja costume.  Butch, why do you own these?? 
Bought my daily candy.
Chatted to all of my villagers except Purrl, who has the move-out bubble today. 
Visited a friend's island to chat to Celeste and grab a few shooting stars.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Rolf, dear old Rolf, gave me his photo today. For the second time.  

(I'd rather get the bonsai shelf DIY! I've always had two cranky residents since the start of the game. And neither has given me this DIY.   )


----------



## Fye

Yesterday:
didn't play much. I customized the furniture I crafted last night and fit them into the deers' yards, and picked up some dropped items here and there too bring my island back to 5 stars. Other than that, I spent a while looking through my old screenshots to find weather patterns to plug into meteonook and finally got my seed! I haven't noticed any rainbows in the game yet but it turns out i have a double one tomorrow so I'm excited to see it!


----------



## Imbri

Gave Lolly a new outfit - the poncho in pink/purple. It looks adorable on her.

Built some mountain and hedge standees, and customized them for fall, to put along the cliff edge of my fairy village. It isn't perfect, but it's better than having the open cliff there.


----------



## meggiewes

I finally have my museum put in the right spot! I was smart and decided to lay everything out for my rainbow garden before I put the museum back and discovered I wanted to move everything two spaces back. Now everything will be perfect there! I just need to get basic lillies and basic pansies in my garden then I can start breeding flowers for my island! So excited!

I also decided to put the arched stone pathing underneath my museum fences. That felt like it took an age and a half to do, but it looks nice now.

I rearranged Audie's portion of the beach. It isn't done yet, but it looks a lot more like something she would decorate now.

I celebrated my bridge project completion and put up the last bridge for my first level. Marina is now living in a Japanese themed section that is fenced off with the imperial fence and will have the red zen bridge there soon. I discovered I had to grow the bamboo trees in another area on my island and replant them where I want them.

I basically have one more area to decorate, one more bridge to put up, four more inclines for my museum, and then it is just breeding various flowers for my island. It feels both amazing and a but bittersweet that everything is in the last stages of coming together.

Edit: oh! And I updated my dream address because I was so excited over my rainbow flower garden that I had to share it.


----------



## Wickel

I got another villager photo! Plucky's this time. She was one of my starting 2 villagers. The tips for photos I got from tbt really worked lol! I just wrap two foreign fruits in some wrapping paper now and I keep getting them!


----------



## Elin

I didn't actually get to play for long, but it was a very good day!

I saw my first thunderstorm, played a round of treasure hunt with Diana and was gifted her photo as a reward, and after doing some of the usual daily chores, I was super surprised to find a lily of the valley on my cliffs! 

I feel like my island is maybe around 20-25% complete, so I'm pretty shocked, but I'm not going to complain. I love lily of the valley and I have a few spots it would look nice with the decor


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid Cherry farewell
Attended K.K. concert (K.K. Bossa)


----------



## annex

I finally got enough rusted parts to make a giant robot. He's cool, but I have no where to put it. I still love that I could finally craft it, after almost 7 months of daily game play.


----------



## maria110

Got to do a treasure hunt with Ken. Yay!  I also finished moving in all my current Amiibo dreamies.


----------



## Sharksheep

Gave gifts to all my villagers 

Attended the KK concert

Bought out Ables sisters. Only had to go into the changing room three times today. Getting closer to finish the clothing catalog. Missing a few sets from the summer but most of the stuff is from the winter catalog.

Cleaned up the beach

Ordered some items for the tbt Halloween contest.


----------



## brutalitea

I extended a cliff and sold some apples and coconuts. I redid my hybrid-making garden.


----------



## Dunquixote

I got my entry for the halloween contest almost done. 

Not in order:

I tted a few times today after making a couple of orders for my design.

I traded since I used up a lot of stone today: I crafted four western style stones and customized them.

I customized two mush parasols, a frozen counter, spooky lantern.

I recustomized (with an alt) a bamboo lunch box to green. 

I crafted a pumpkin chair, spooky arch, spooky lantern set, shovel, 3 spooky towers (customized two of them), crafted and customized one spooky scarecrow, crafted spooky fence.

I also put some dirt “paths” down on the ground.

I also needed to get rid of some of the river that is on the cliff by my house. 

And I’ll probably craft more spooky stuff and maybe stock my storage up with some more pumpkins (depending on how many I have left after tonight lol) that I haven’t picked because I had a bunch of stacks for each color.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020

Oh forgot that I crafted a rocking chair today, cut down two money trees.


----------



## eseamir

I finally moved my campground to a different spot in the hills that I'm hoping to turn into a huge foresty area


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did a little more terraforming today to fix a couple of areas that didn't look quite right with the things I had, but now it's all good. I think I'm pretty much done terraforming. My island is pretty basic, so I'm glad I didn't have to do too much with it. I really love how it looks and when I showed my mom today, she loved it too. Now to just get the rest of the DIY recipes and start collecting more furniture so I can start the decorating process...


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 marina gave me her photo!! <3
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 returned a lost pouch to zucker
 got k.k. chorale from mr. slider c’:
 went island hopping and found bam on the 18th ticket!! 
 did a few trades
 harvested pumpkins
 nearly completed my park! just need to add some finishing touches and it’ll be good to go 
 changed my alt character’s house exterior for the bell tree manor event c:
 rearranged some stuff in my main room
 swapped out the rainbow flowers in margie’s garden/yard and replaced them with a mixture of white, pink and orange flowers
 checked the recycling bin; big top left behind steel flooring and a groovy shirt :’)
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked out able’s
 bought candy
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## GameFaceClive

× chopped down all trees except for 22 of them​× replanted all flowers into one contained area​× weeded the entire island​× caught a falling star shower​


----------



## 6iixx

finally did something nice with my peninsula.  i got a small 3-square length one on the right side of my island, so there wasn't much i _could _do without extending it relatively inland, but i think i'm happy with it.  we'll see when i jog back over there today.
finally finished everything for my camp, i even put down some paths finally.  i am however still debating on my log bridge's location, as it was placed down way before terraforming was available to me.  another thing that time will tell.
moved my museum for the billionth fourth time, so i can start figuring out how i want that area to be terraformed - and then i get to move it back.  _yay._
i've almost caught all the available creatures for october!  just some fishies left (but most of them wont be leaving with november, so that's lucky)


----------



## azurill

Today I have
checked my mail
Gave villagers presents 
Continued work on my flower gardens. I two more gardens to work on. 
bought turnips  
Checked nooks will check ables later.
Worked on my pumpkin patches . There are now only two instead of four . Each one has two colors.


----------



## meggiewes

I put some trees on cliffs today. That was a bunch if rearranging, but that area looks much nicer now!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i will remember to post here dang it! >:c

☀found my money tree (couldn't plant it though, too close to my flowers)
☀found my money rock
☀talked to my villagers
☀had a double rainbow and took pics while inadvertently getting a nook miles thingy done
☀went shopping and bought new clothes/sold stuff
☀found my bottle diy
☀planted some fruit trees around my house
☀did some planning for my island (im gonna start actually working on it lol)
☀and im in the process of making my river, just gotta wait for the tv to be free

does terraforming make anyone else anxious? it does for me and idk why since its so easy to fix now


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@SmoochsPLH, it took me some time to get comfortable with terraforming. I still have a lot about it to learn! Also, you can bury bells in the glowing spot, then dig up the tree sapling to plant it elsewhere. 

Did gifting rounds and two deliveries to Poncho (stop getting into arguments, bud ).


----------



## Cpdlp92

I cut all the trees and pock up all the flowers and random items I had place thru the Island. I also pick up everything from my house and give it away to other players. I want to start decorating my Island but Idk why is so hard for me to get ideas. I start with something and loose interest after a while.  So right now my Island is a empty mess


----------



## maria110

I finished upgrading my last house to being 6 rooms.  Now.....to decorate.   Maybe I'll finally do a modern looking living room.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Got Cookie's photo.  Now Broccolo, stop holding out on me!  I’ve gotten pictures from several villagers that got to my island more recently than he did.  And he’s the one I’d like to replace with a cranky to get those last reactions.

Otherwise, just the usual daily stuff and a few more pumpkin decorations.


----------



## TofuIdol

Let Ava move off my island it was sad to say goodbye to her since she was one of my first starting villagers 
Went mystery island-hopping trying to find Kiki though found Audie again and invited her for a second time 
And caught some more snowflakes to add to the collection


----------



## littlewing

yesterday i restarted (again... thankfully with someone to hold my items this time) and finally found a starting map i actually like. my last two maps both had one river-mouth on the east side, whereas this one has two south-facing ones, so i'm a little nervous to start terraforming...

today i island-hopped and found two dreamies, which i'm thrilled about! they'll be in starter houses, but i don't mind, since i honestly kind of prefer those to their actual interiors.


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 bam moved in today!! 
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a long locust for poppy
 bought turnips from daisy mae
 harvested pumpkins
 worked on my left and main rooms a bit
 plucked some purple hyacinths and crafted hyacinth lamps
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked out able sisters; they didn’t have anything new today ;v;
 bought candy + customization kits
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Plainbluetees

Just restarted a few days ago.

When I fired up, Tom Nook has 3 announcements for me: the museum would be closed to add a painting hall, Sydney has moved in, and Resident Services would upgrade to a building. I did my dailies, put down some fencing and furniture outside my house, changed up my room, transplanted a ton of trees, picked up a ton of weeds, took Tom Nooks class on customizing crafts, and started phase I of cleaning out my storage.

my plans for tomorrow are to place some more housing plots and try to tarantula grind with nook miles tickets.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I finished my entry for the Halloween fair contest . I am extremely happy with how it turned out. I still need one more picture of Boone to add. There is still a little more room to add a few more items. 

Checked the mail.

I gave Judy, Graham and Merry coconuts.

I bought more customization kits (I like having over 120ish kits on me).

I harvested some more pumpkins since I used more than half of what was in my storage last night and today. 

I crafted two more spooky arches I think. I terraformed as much as I could the cliff below and by the beach so I could have more room to move and decorate by my house.

I added two tower of pisas, two wedding candles (customized one since one was already customized to the color that I needed). Replaced the the red snapper models with a spooky candy set. 

Added four fossils that I received from a trade and adjusted the lantern sets, fencing and other items multiple times to make some walking room

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2020

Oops hit submit before I was done.

I went to harv’s studio multiple times to try to come up with some interior ideas but no luck.

I also tried to think of more ideas for my tavern but also no luck.

I might’ve forgotten some stuff that I did, but that’s most of it i think (aside from watering my pumpkins and customizing my can).

I also visited a friend’s island today and goofed around there a little with him, but had none of my tools and kept selling back the ones I bought there when i thought i was leaving.


----------



## Vsmith

I am participating in the haunted manor challenge in The Woods Halloween event, so I've been super busy remodeling the exterior and surrounding area of my house. Hopefully I can transform it nicely to represent the Haunted Bell Tree Manor. I forgot how many flowers I have...I have soooo many flowers .


----------



## Nefarious

Nothing too exciting today, Sundays are usually really slow.

Gave Harry, Tasha, Pecan and Eugene gifts, no photos in return yet.
Did some trades on Nookazon, was able to trade my Perfect Painting for a Sinking Painting. Check that off the list.
Ordered a few more sweaters to do touch trades on Nookazon with.
Just like in real life, I ordered a gift with overnight shipping because I forgot a birthday. _Sorry Eugene._

New Zodiac sign has rolled in, so have to remember to visit Celeste soon for the Scorpio Lamp DIY.


----------



## Mad Aly

Daily rounds of hitting rocks, planting money tree, finding DIY bottle, digging up fossils, reading mail, talking to my villagers, etc.
 Bought turnips from Daisy Mae (for 97 Bells)
 Moved final villager home to cliff-top neighborhood
 Earned Golden Plaque from HHA
 Finished decorating for Halloween
 Wrote Eugene a letter for his birthday


----------



## xlisapisa

● checked the mail (received a letter from Kabuki with present)
● water all my roses (in the process of getting my first blue rose, fingers crossed)
● search island for NPC visitor (found Pirate Gullivarrr on the west beach)
● gave all villagers a wrapped present (Jacques finally gave me his framed photo, now I can start the process of moving him out)
● checked out Nook’s and Able’s (bought a cute chair in white and some fall clothes)
● went diving to find scallop and Pascal (he rewarded me a pearl for my efforts (๑ᵕ⌓ᵕ̤) )
● took a break until around 10 PM
● found wisp floating around my orchard (rewarded me with nothing useful as usual x.x )
● cleaned up some of my flowers that have grown out of control (need to start decorating for the haunting at bell tree manor and Halloween)


----------



## 6iixx

yesterday;

the usual daily grind of fossil digging, rock slappin', etc.
made a post office area near my RS to take up some of the open space.
moved my house hopefully to its permanent location.
got extremely disappointed when there were no new halloween items at the able sisters.  :c
found an amazing layout of sally's theme from nightmare before christmas for my island tune.
decorated the smaller parts around my RS so it doesn't look bare.

today;

the usual daily grind.
woke up gulliver's lazy bones and dug up his communicator parts.
finally created my first purple hyacinth!
gathering a bunch of manila clams so i can make some fishing bait, and hopefully get the last 6 fish i need before the month is over.
losing my sanity


----------



## Sheep Villager

I had to take a short one week break from gaming due to an injury, but I'm good to go now! Just in time for TBTs Halloween event.​
Started working on my TBT Halloween event entry. 
Leopold was sick so I took the poor boy some medicine.
Cousteau tried to move out but I told him no. I refuse to let him go, he's too precious.
CJ was visiting today but I didn't have any fish in storage and I was too busy to do fishing. Gotta focus on my contest entry...
Got the third Smile Island Nookmiles achievement. I've done 50 villager requests now!
Messed around on Harv's island to take a photo for my Halloween signature.


----------



## Soralan

On top of the usual daily stuff (flower tending, trees, wrapping gifts etc) I started the clean up after camp grinding to get Raymond for my daughter, weeds everywhere.
Rearranged my flower breeding area, I took out plants that I didn't needed anymore,  got a green mum this morning, so it's off to the cloning garden. Just a few left now. 
I tidied up the camp area as well, small tweaks here and there, I'm happy with it. 
Started a thing on the beach with shell furniture, but really sure where it's going, I need to see it on day light. 
Fixed a few paths that seemed incomplete.


----------



## eseamir

I made a moon lake by my house today!!


----------



## maria110

I accomplished so much that I can't even remember it all.  (I had a day off from work and spent most of the day on ACNH.)  I time traveled to late November (maple time) and then late December (snow) to see how my gothic island looks when the grass/trees aren't a hideous color.  The answer was that it all looks nicer without the gross grass / trees.

During time traveling, I snagged the tree's bounty big tree recipe and also the illuminated snowflakes.  Cool!  I also found Jolly Redd and bought a couple genuine artworks.  I built a snow boy.  Then I came back to now.   Numerous villagers made vague threats about what they will do on Halloween if they don't receive sufficient candy.   They are so cute.

All the cranky villagers are talking about how their Halloween costume might just be their mean faces and it's completely adorable.  *Heart* Crankies.


----------



## Vsmith

Today I re-did my maze garden in front of my house. I wanted it to be spookier so instead of shrubs and haystack fencing, I put in trees. I hope I don't regret doing this because it's harder to see where you are going in a dense forest. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did the main chores today of digging up fossils, collecting seashells to sell and finding my message in a bottle. Talked to all my villagers to see how they were doing and they are so far loving the new Halloween decorations I set up. Also got some clay from my mom and the brick fence DIY recipe, so I placed the brick fence around my villagers homes and it's starting to look great. Got a couple more DIY recipes today and will get my third one later tonight. Will be awhile before I collect them all, but it's a start.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Barely anything. My daily activity for the past few days has been little more than a courtesy run in the morning. Really need the Halloween event and the mushrooms before I can get back into the game in a serious way.


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a tilapia for lily
 commissioned 3 monarch butterfly models from flick
 did a trade
 harvested pumpkins
 collected star fragments off of the beach
 started and finished my haunted bell manor submission
 harvested and sold fruit
 checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box and 3 clay
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 bought a star costume (white) from able’s ^^
 bought candy
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Dunquixote

Didn’t complete much yesterday, unless you count the two mini projects I did at harv’s studio. dedicated to my friend who voided some villagers that I liked visiting or would have liked to see on his island (I didn’t even get a chance to welcome Marshal to his island ). Will post my second one in the screenshot thread tomorrow (or rather later today) ; I played around with the filters so the screenshots will be using three different effects and/or borders. I sent him a late night message with the new screenshots; I’m hoping he won’t be annoyed that i have continued making a little story out of his decision to cycle villagers . He’s a super nice guy but I haven’t joked around much with him as much as I have been with @LittleMissPanda. Or maybe I have and don’t realize it ><. Anyways, today:

I checked my mail. I gave coconuts to Judy, Graham, and Merry.

I logged into my abd to get my nook miles.

I bought from saharah got all new wallpapers and  flooring, but no new rugs. Oh crap, I forgot to let my friend know that I had Saharah. I didn’t find her until later the evening since I spent most of the day browsing here. I’ll let him know when he replies tomorrow. (sorry @JSS)

I dropped the rugs outside of Nook’s since Nook’s was closed.

I added the second Boone picture I acquired to my exterior and put it on the lantern set to the left. 

And that’s that.  I at least had fun coming up with some ideas that may look good in an island journal; like a side story or something


----------



## meggiewes

I put a half dozen more pumpkin decorations on my island. I think I am finally getting full of pumpkins!
 Merengue had her house in the right spot and I started a garden in her yard today. I'm doing a red, pink, and white theme
 Leif was here and I planted even more shrubs! I almost have my shrub calendar done. Just one more type to go.
 I've been buying all of the Halloween costumes to catalog because I don't know if they will show up past October.
 I got together enough bells to move Bianca's house. Tomorrow I can move it to the right spot and all houses will be moved!
 Distributed all of my pink mums to Merengue's and Marina's gardens. I need one more pink mum and then I can work on another color.
 Got my main colors for the last two flowers I needed for my rainbow garden!
 Decorated with a skull fossil for the museum and a piece of amber for my witch cove.
 Gave gifts to villagers I needed to.
 Said goodbye to Flo yesterday and stood outside the sold sign for Muffy today. She'll be moved in tomorrow!
 Decided to leave a spot on my island bare for now. I might put a maze there for November.


----------



## John Wick

I've removed all of the fruit trees in the park and swapped them with regular trees.
Then swapped them with pine.
Then made a mix of both.
Then went back to regular trees.

Nothing looks any good.

Fruit is ugly, and the dull autumn colors are vile so I quit for the day after wasting all that time.


----------



## azurill

I checked mail, talked to villagers and gave Hopper a gift still trying to get his picture. He is never leaving so I don’t mind if it takes awhile, checked shops and got candy on main and alt character. 
I changed some of my flower gardens again. I can’t seem to decide how I want them. Moved most of the pink flowers to the back of my island so you can’t see them. I might use them for crafting so I don’t want to sell them. They are just to bright for fall.


----------



## Katgamer

Talked to my villagers almost finished up the island for Halloween had somebody move out that’s about it


----------



## Maiana

I restarted! 
The direction Pok'omokko was very sad and disappointing. With this island, I won't be time traveling, and any villager that asks to leave will leave with the exception of Snake because he's the love of my life. Hopefully this island will be a lot more fun to work with and build!


----------



## JoJoCan

I haven't played for awhile now, but recently got a new switch so I'm probably going to create a new town and start playing again!


----------



## peachycrossing9

I moved in a new baby recently- Daisy. I have always wanted her. I love her already. Found her at my campsite 

I also finished off some more spooky areas for my island for Halloween. 

Lastly, I rearranged my pumpkin farm because it looked gross for a long time since it was just a temporary one. I finally made it look better and fit in with my island more. Still have some finishing touches to do though.


----------



## Alienfish

got the pride emotion.. i totally thought i had it but drago surprised me with it. but then i don't check that list anyway sooo it was nice still


----------



## Eureka

Caught all the critters that will be leaving in October! I needed a Giant Trevally and a few others. It actually didn't take too long so yay!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Yesterday I finished the campsite on my island, got a modest 50,000 igb from nmt islands, and gave Sydney this green fancy sweater that I forgot the name of that looks perfect on her.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I got some recipes for crowns and wreaths via this forum and I crafted a bunch to gift to villagers. Dom looks fab with a purple windflower crown even though I made a mistake giving him that one instead of the regular windflower crown.
I also changed the flooring outside my house to wood instead of stone. I changed the exterior of my house from pink and grey to red and brown. I needed a change to pick up on the fall vibes. Now I can toss leaf piles everywhere and call it a day lol


----------



## rosabelle

Currently working on a farm. I made some progress as of today. Still ordering a few stuff while also trying to figure out what to do with the area in front of it.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Busy busy busy....​

Finished my Halloween TBT contest entry! Next time I play will be clean-up time for sure. Right now my house is totally blocked off due to how cluttered I made it. At least I like how the pictures turned out and had fun so it was all worth it.
Surprise camper! Alfonso was chilling at my campsite. He's cute but not what I'm looking for and I didn't have time to go through the recruiting process today anyway.
Learned my last non-halloween reaction; Pride! Thank you Elmer.
Kicks was visiting and I snagged some pink and black imp wings from him. I think I have all the colors now except for white. Still waiting for the Imp horns to show up in my store. I'm not too optimistic about getting them this year since I only have three more shots at it.
Sold off some stacks of pumpkins since I'm broke.


----------



## Honesta

Sheep Villager said:


> Busy busy busy....​
> 
> Finished my Halloween TBT contest entry! Next time I play will be clean-up time for sure. Right now my house is totally blocked off due to how cluttered I made it. At least I like how the pictures turned out and had fun so it was all worth it.
> Surprise camper! Alfonso was chilling at my campsite. He's cute but not what I'm looking for and I didn't have time to go through the recruiting process today anyway.
> Learned my last non-halloween reaction; Pride! Thank you Elmer.
> Kicks was visiting and I snagged some pink and black imp wings from him. I think I have all the colors now except for white. Still waiting for the Imp horns to show up in my store. I'm not too optimistic about getting them this year since I only have three more shots at it.
> Sold off some stacks of pumpkins since I'm broke.


I think I have those cataloged... I may be able to get them in tomorrow if you like! Throw me a PM if you are interested!

And as for my island, I've been taking it slow. Getting all bridges and inclines in place... May try moving a villager house to the beach. My current set up doesn't have a visually pleasing distance between all the houses and since I can't only *barely* move buildings, I may just need an extra spot. lol, also working on halloween deco and will probably get my fruit trees and zen garden back up!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up star fragments from last night
Got a Scorpio Lamp recipe from Celeste
Wished on stars again
Got Tasha's photo!


----------



## xara

forgot to post yesterday

 checked the mail
 got poppy’s photo!!! i definitely wasn’t expecting this as i didn’t realize we were _that_ close already but,, made the 40 mins that it took to find a carp for her worth it c’: 
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 had a camper today; it was violet ;/
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 returned a lost book to beau
 delivered a package for marina
 caught a carp for poppy
 plucked some purple hyacinths
 crafted some hyacinth lamps + a slingshot
 added some more monarch butterfly models and hyacinth lamps to margie’s garden/yard
 sold turnips
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked out able’s; they didn’t have anything new today ;v;
 bought candy and a spooky lantern from nook’s
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Cpdlp92

I finally sold my turnips andd decorated a little bit. Is still a mess but I am getting there.


----------



## John Wick

I TT'd forward and back a day, farming Celeste until I had every DIY apart from the monthly zodiac ones.


----------



## annex

I finally got my last stamp for selling turnips. Yippee!! No more buying turnips for me.

I also finally got the asteroid recipe from Celeste.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did the daily chores and finally got Charlise to want to move out, so she will be packing up tomorrow. She was one of my original two villagers I started with and I just don't like their starting houses. I prefer their original ones. Can't wait to see who will move in next. ^-^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I completed the herd with some diligent time traveling!

Also got 2 photos along the way


----------



## xlisapisa

Checked the mail (received a letter from my bestie Merry)
Watered my roses (still no blue rose in sight)
Checked to see who was crafting (Lyman was crafting the spooky standing lamp)
Kicks is visiting today (bought impish wings in red and pink)
Visited Nook’s (purchased imperial low table in black and spooky lantern)
Gifted all my villagers presents (Ribbot gifted me his photo today!!)
Dived for scallop (Pascal gifted me a pearl, as usual)
Worked on my bell tree manor submission (should have all finishing touches done by tomorrow)


----------



## Yazzy

Caught a bug.


----------



## Mad Aly

Since I've been too lazy to post in this thread every day, here are some note-worthy things I accomplished these past few days:

 Had Cherry move in from the campsite
 Sold my turnips at another player's island for 496 Bells
 Added smaller paths to branch out from the main paths and connect all the buildings
 Planted a ton of flowers to decorate my paths and fill empty spaces
 Went up to a 4 star rating
 Found my first golden tool DIY (slingshot)
 Figured out how to play the song I wanted for my island tune
 Finally got Scorpion Island after using around 5 or so NMT's in a row; Arranged all the scorpions I caught in the 'Spoopy Spot/Creepy Corner' of my island until I can sell them to Flick; Donated one scorpion to the museum


----------



## Mick

Spent way too long yesterday messing with clothing and screenshots. Got enough materials today to craft my 3000th piece of furniture, got the crafting achievement with that, and I can now tear down my bamboo farm and hopefully that will please Isabelle enough that rare mushrooms will feel more welcome once November is here.


----------



## xara

checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 helped out gullivarrr
 put my new spooky standing lamp in my yard!
 crafted a shell speaker and a net
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 got a helmet with goggles (green) from able’s!
 bought candy and a spooky standing lamp from nook’s c’:
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## meggiewes

I decided to move my house to the left inside my fence. I'll have it completely moved by Halloween. After that I just want to move Muffy's house a square back and all the houses will be in their proper spots!

Rearranged my little hybrid gardens and got them set up for new hybrids. I'm working to fill up my orange space in my rainbow garden. I'm still waiting on black Rose's. Normally those are easy for me to grow, but not this time.

Today was the first day I didn't harvest my big pumpkin patch. Instead. I picked the "wild" ones to sell. I think I'm finally done decorating with pumpkins. 

I worked on getting my red zen bridge paid off. I have 200k to go, but I'll get there. It gives me time to decide on what I want my next bridge to look like. I'm a bit sad I can't fit more bridges on my island, but I love the layout so I am not changing it.


----------



## visibleghost

yesterday i started building an incline and it was finished today! yay, finally don't have to use my ladder to get to some places anymore.
i planted some trees, bought candy and gave gifts to villagers. not much else yet, i might do some terraforming later tonight because i have a new ish area i'm trying to make look less awkward...


----------



## Plainbluetees

Today I went villager hunting and found Static on a money rock island only 2 tickets in! He’s one of my dreamies and I’m so happy!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Cleaned up the yard in front of my house. I kept most of my halloween contest entry set-up but I got rid of enough clutter that I can walk in and out of my house without having to move stuff.
New DIY: Pine Bonsai Tree, Pile of Leaves
Flick was visiting and I got him to make me a giant waterbug model and I hopped on my second character to get a walking leaf model.
Leopold wanted to play a game of treasure hunt, which I failed spectacularly. I went in to it with a full inventory and I hadn't dug up my fossils so I just wasted way too much time on full inventory dialog. The embarrassing part is I later found the treasure and it was hidden one space away from my plaza...
My flowers had gotten out of control so I spent about 30 minutes clearing them up while I watched a youtube video.
Set up a custom greeting with both Avery and Elmer.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Celia asked to leave, and I let her.  She should be in boxes tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cpdlp92

I haven't had the chance to play until now due to work. I am really hoping to finish my outside theme restaurant. Also start decorating the path to the entrance and I might have to do some tt to get some inclines and bridges.


----------



## Mad Aly

_Finally_ unlocked the last upgrade for Nook's Cranny! I'll get to see the store's decorations just in time for Halloween, since construction starts tomorrow (the 30th)
 _Finally_ put Samson in boxes after Timbra showed up on the campsite
 Gave gifts to all my villagers except the ones I want to move out
 Dug up all 4 fossils; Caught all 5 wasps; Mined all 6 rocks; Collected all ten 100 Bells; Found two furniture pieces
 Crafted and customized a bunch of stalls to put all my free/giveaway items on
 Achieved the 5 star rating and got the golden watering can DIY
 Wished upon dozens of stars and got a Scorpio lamp DIY from Celeste


----------



## Sharksheep

Told Apollo to move!
Gave gifts to all of my villagers. Finally got Static's photo.
Only had to go into the able sisters twice today
Went to a friend's island to buy the pink hanging scroll to complete the set
Collected seashells from the beach
Cleaned out my mailbox of letters. I still have a ton left still.
Bought the nook shopping limited shirts. I think I'm missing one or two still.


----------



## Skandranon

Finished the tool crafting achievement


----------



## Maiana

October 29, 2020

Finished decorating around my lazy, peppy and normal villager(s) houses!
Timmy and Tommy opened up shop!
My museum should be finished tomorrow!
Farmed my island for resources!
Deli should be moving in tomorrow! :>
Caught some new sea creatures, fish, and bugs.


----------



## John Wick

Finally got the new lot of weeds to grow in my cemetery!


----------



## eseamir

I did a Lot of terraforming today and I think I finally got my rivers where I want them to be, started laying down paths and figuring out the layout I want for my villagers, put together a bit of a market area near nook's, and I made a sun lake to go with my moon one!!


----------



## meggiewes

I moved my house to it's proper place. Yay!
My Able Sisters finally has the striped stockings! Yay!
I found a place to put my Statue of Liberty. Double yay!
Did some decorating in Marina's area and Muffy's area.
Found another red rose in my hybrid black breeding area. I'm going to need to make sure I have the correct flowers down for black.
Planted that red rose in Merengue's garden.

I'm really excited tomorrow is Halloween. I'm going to be hosting a party, but I'm going to make time to do the event. I've been looking forward to it all month.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Finally had imp horns at Able's! The game definitely made me wait for these. Super relieved I got them. I think the only halloween outfit I don't have is the dress, but I don't mind if I don't get it.



New DIY: Acoustic Guitar
Spent about an hour and a half shaking trees for pine-cones and acorns since I've been slacking off on doing this. I now have about one stack of each. Not sure what I'll craft with them yet.
Did a catch-phrase purge. I was starting to have too many animals say the same thing.


----------



## visibleghost

i did some cleaning up after terraforming and landscaping yesterday. i gave half of my villagers wrapped gifts instead of my usual one cherry a day because i’m trying to get their pictures and i heard that might help? idk. i gave 2 wrapped pumpkins or 2 wrapped cherries (non native fruit) so i hope that’s good enough.

it is also halloween in my town so tonight i will most likely play the event


----------



## Jassiii

Cleaned up my beaches of shells & star frags ! ( hallway of scopion lamps here I come )
The last fishing boat flag I need popped up in my nooks today ! Now I've got all four and I', very pumped about it
Delivered a package from cookie to hornsby, everyone seems to be spoiling hornsby this past week...wonder whats up lol
finished a pathway area and it looks fantastic 


Spoiler: small intersection 










Ordered paper lanterns to continue my streets !
Cherry gave me a jester hat...girl are you calling me a joke


----------



## Vsmith

Today I made sure to give all my villagers their gifts, I visited some islands, wished on some shooting stars, and went shopping all while dressed as a black cat. Lol!! I am also fixing up my basement into a wake since the graveyard I had got moved outside for the Halloween haunted bell tree event. I'm really happy how it all turned out. I'll post my dream address in the dream thread when its done.


----------



## xara

not me forgetting to post for yesterday again

 checked the mail; got pirate boots from gullivarrr!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for bam
 caught a paper kite butterfly for poppy
 got rugs & the ocean-horizon wall from saharah; none of the rugs were new, unfortunately ;u;
 sold stuff
 ordered my halloween costume last minute :3
 plucked purple hyacinths
 crafted & customized a shovel and hyacinth lamps
 added some more hyacinth lamps to margie’s garden/yard
 harvested and sold fruit
 got a pearl from pascal
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a yellow-hyacinth bag 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked out able’s; they didn’t have anything new today ;u;
 bought candy, a spooky tower and customization kits from nook’s
 completed some nook mile achievements


Spoiler: i think pascal could sense my irritability 🥴


----------



## Rosch

Tasha gave me her photo. It was quite surprising considering I only had her for a few weeks. And Tabby, who I had much earlier, still haven't given me her photo despite being consistent with daily presents.

I also dressed up both my characters in advance for Halloween later today. So excited!


----------



## Nodokana

Unlocked terraforming on my second island today.
Recruited Apollo and Melba from island hopping.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Mashing A on buying NMT while reading this forum 
Gave up on getting a scallop for Pascal 
Realized I still need to figure out who my visitor is today.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020

And tried to get flowers under control after yesterday’s rain.


----------



## Mad Aly

My first lily of the valley flowers appeared near my house (I hit 5 stars just yesterday)
 Sold all the bugs I'd been saving up to Flick
 Paid off my final home loan!
 "Converted" a few of my villagers who wanted to call me by my new nickname (from the default 'spud' to 'Mad Queen' )
 Stayed past closing time at Able Sisters to use the kiosk and add a crap ton of custom designs after falling into the dangerous rabbit hole of them on Pinterest (and I still plan to add more...)
 Spent the last of my Nook Miles getting the extra body paints, eye colors, and hair colors (especially for Halloween~)


----------



## peachycrossing9

Finished up Halloween decorations.

Gave Daisy some cute new clothes since she's my newest villager and I don't really like her original outfit. 

Had an argument with myself on who to boot next so I can get Skye... 

Cleaned up a bunch of flowers and made some space for some more terraforming.

Worked on my second character's house and her garden.

Logged in as my second character and paid off another house loan.


----------



## xara

checked the mail; kid cat sent me a genuine amazing painting
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a common butterfly for beau
 did one of label’s fashion checks and got labelle socks (ocean)!
 sold stuff
 changed my halloween costume last-minute so i had to order new stuff + plucked a white lily ;v;
 crafted and customized a starry garland and tire toy
 finally completed my celeste-inspired/observatory room!!
 worked on my park a bit
 did a few trades
 did some fishing & bug-catching
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked out able’s and got square glasses (blue)
 bought candy, a spooky chair and green wrapping paper from nook’s
 completed some nook mile achievements


Spoiler: are they about to kiss rn😳


----------



## Sheep Villager

Halloween time! I took part in the event and got all the neat items.
New DIY: Tree Branch Wreath, Spooky Garland, Spooky Table Setting, Spooky Carriage, Spooky Wand
Honestly that's about it. Event days are always both exciting, but not very busy for me. ​


----------



## RockAddict410

OMG I love the Halloween event, couldn’t imagine spending the 17th anniversary of me converting to Witchcraft any better way, HAPPY HALLOWEEN AND SAMHAIN TO ALL THOSE WHO PRACTICE!!!


----------



## cococay

Well not just today but this week I have done soo much since coming back to the game. I got my rocks in a beautiful circle, I obtained most of my dreamies, and have done a lot of dream traveling to get inspiration for my island decorating which hasn’t started yet haha


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got 2 tailor tickets from label!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sold stuff
 celebrated halloween & got the remaining spooky diys, all of the items + the 2 new reactions!
 hung out with @Midoriya :3
 plucked purple hyacinths & crafted + customized hyacinth lamps
 added the lamps to margie’s garden/yard
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked out nook’s and able’s
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## John Wick

It's November 1st here, so I caught all of the fish/sea creatures, and bugs for the month, and picked my first mushrooms.


----------



## ekcomyth

got wilbo's world to come tour my island in his stream!


----------



## Rosch

Caught and donated the damselfly, dungeness crab, and sea cucumber.
Removed all Spooky decor.
Planted 20 new trees for mushrooms. Because most of the spaces around my current trees either have a decor or custom design that prevents mushrooms from growing.
Popped over 10 balloons, but only managed to get the Mush Table DIY.


----------



## eseamir

I started laying down some paths around my island which has gotten me considering getting some custom path designs because the 90 degree corners are really starting to get to me :/ started reconsidering my entire layout for where my villagers are going to go as well so it's been an emotional day haha


----------



## ~Kilza~

While I necessarily didn't do much today on my island aside from my daily routine, I finally helped my friend (who had lost their NH save data when their Switch died, like a month before the update with cloud saving) by giving them all the fossils they needed to complete their museum, along with 5 million bells and some other miscellaneous stuff. It feels really good to finally be able to help them out.


----------



## Mad Aly

Bought turnips at another player's island for 90 Bells and left them a tip of 10k Bells
 Picked 5 mushrooms around my trees
 Caught some buggies and fishies for funzies (and, ultimately, for Flick )
 Collected seashells
 Added a ton more Custom and PRO Designs (again, thanks to Pinterest...)
 Caught up on some Nook Miles


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

So...yeah...I fell waaaaayyyyy behind in my posts again, this time due to Haunt Season (I was working late nights in a scare attraction). I'm gonna try and get myself caught up again, so I'll apologize now for this ENORMOUS Halloween post. Now that it's my birthday, I can finally get my act together! 
Without further ado, here's what happened on Shione Island all throughout October! 

10/1
• Started the day with Isabelle announcing the arrival of pumpkins! 
• There was also a visitor at the campsite, but I think I forgot to check on them...oops.
• Put up the picture of Jack that showed up in the mail. 
• Reached the final "Go Ahead, Be Shellfish! " milestone!
• Immediately bought out the current costumes at Able's, along with some pumpkins and candy from Nook's Cranny. 
• Also bought pumpkins from Leif, who was visiting. 
• Gathered up my Turnips and took them to another Island to sell!

10/2
• Kitty told me that Flick was visiting! I tracked him down and brought him the three Cyclommatus Stags I'd been saving to make a collectible. 
• Recieved a tea cozy in the mail from in-game Mom! 
• Found a recipe for an oil-barrel bathtub in a bottle that washed up on the beach. 
• Promptly ordered an oil-barrel.
• Maddie showed me how to make a spooky lantern!
• Made some furniture I hadn't made before. 
• Ordered some more items for DIY crafting tomorrow. 
• Bought the new body-paint and eye colors from the kiosk in Resident Services.
• It started raining at about 4pm.
• Changed my outfit for October, and now I'm running around in a witch hat!

10/3
• Recieved the Cyclommatus Stag model in the mail, along with my catalogue orders. 
• Crafted new DIYs with the newly- gained materials. 
• Marshal showed me how to make a spooky standing lamp!
• Gathered some fruit to sell. 
• Bought more pumpkin starts (I haven't actually planted any, yet) 

10/4 (it rained today) (today was also busy!)
• Today's HHA S-rank put me at 210,978 points! 
• Walked around the island still debating on where I should start work on a pumpkin patch...
• Maddie showed me how to make a spooky arch! 
• Marina asked me to catch her a wharf roach...it took WAYYYYYY TOO LONG...
• It stopped raining at around 7pm...
• Found two notices on the board; Plucky's Birthday is on the 12th, and the Fall Fishing Tourney is on the 10th!
• Bought even MORE pumpkin starts.
• Found the Mage Dress in Able's, and promptly bought all six colors out...
• Went home and made some more furniture I hadn't made yet. 
• At 7:30, I finally began the work on landscaping and moving flowers to make way for a pumpkin patch! It took a little while, but there's now a 4×4 patch enclosed by tea olives and pine trees next to the cemetary! (It was finished about an hour later) 
• At 8pm, it started raining again, but I also got a recipe for a spooky lantern set out of a balloon! 
• Decided to convert the Black Rose Grove into a secondary larger pumpkin patch. Compared to the first one, this 7×4 patch only took about 30min. to complete. I also added tea olive starts into the hedge fencing. 
• Decided to check in with Isabelle to see I'd my work had done anything to the rating; despite it all, we were still at 5 stars! 
• Made some more recipes I hadn't gotten around to making until now. 
• Ended up clearing out a bunch of storage, as it was almost full; I dropped it from 1,566 items back down to 1,137 items. 
• Witnessed a scorpion decide he was done with life and jump into the river outside my house. 
• Thanks to Gayle, I discovered that Wisp was visiting today. After helping hin out, I recieved a mantis-head model from him. Although I did at least reach the second "Wispy Island Secrets" milestone...
• Ended up catching a coelacanth! 
• Finally caught a friggin wharf roach after about 3.5 hour's of searching. Marina was lucky I decided to stick around so long, or she would've been out of luck. 
• Completed today's bonus NM+ offers. 
• Decided to check out the new eye and skin colors, and had a little too much fun goofing off with them. 

10/5
• Harry was considering moving away, but I was able to change his mind. 
• Harry then told me that Maddie was sick, so I made sure to pick up some medicine on my way to see her. 
• Apparently there was a mix up at the postal office, as Marshal ended up with one of Patty's packages. I decided to help fix the problem. 
• Watered all of the pumpkins!
• Patty showed me how to make a spooky candy set! 
• Kitty told me Label was here! 
• Marina asked me to help get catch yet another wharf roach... this time, however, it only took a few minutes. 
• Label asked me to show her a theatrical outfit; I was unsure if I had anything fitting that theme, so I threw on my mermaid costume and came back to see her. Label actually lived what I picked out, and gave me a pair of  Labelle Shorts. 

10/6 (today marks day 200 on Shione Island! )
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Found Marshal wearing the hat I gave him for his birthday! 
• Got a recipe for the spooky fence out of a balloon! 
• C.J. was here today, and he gave me a freestyle challenge. After completing it, I brought him three saddled bichirs to make a collectible from them.
• Completed today's bonus NM+ offers. 

10/7
• Recieved the Saddled Bichir model from C.J. in the mail.
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Sprocket the Robo-Bird
• Harry told me that Gulivarr washed up today! 
• The pumpkins were ready for harvesting today! I didn't know I'd ever be so happy to see them! 
• Patty asked me to catch her a stinkbug, and it took WAAAAAY longer than I'd like to admit...
• Kitty showed me how to make a spooky scarecrow! 
• Reorganized some of my pumpkin plants into colored patterns. 
• Marshal and Marina apparently had it out at some point, and Marshal felt bad about it. I offered thi held smooth things out, much to his relief. (And much to my amusement, I discovered a typo; Marina accidentally called Marshal a "she" when I delivered the present)
• The new witch hats were out at Able's, and I immediately bought them all...
• Made some of the spooky DIYs, and got to work decorating my house and yard for Halloween! 
• Got a recipe for a spooky table out of a balloon!
• Recieved a pearl from Pascal.
• Finally found a Turban Shell and reached the fourth "Underwater Understudy" milestone! 
• Put some money into my account, and I now have 8M bells in savings!
• Wrapped and delivered some presents to everyone! 
• Poor Rex had fleas! 
• Created another sweet-themed kimono, this time with Cotton Candy! 
• Updated the Shione Dream! 

10/8
• Recieved a Dream Bell Voucher in the mail from Luna, and a Pirate-ship Helm from Gullivarr.
• Found Marshal dozing while standing in his house...
• Found a recipe for Sandy-beach flooring in a bottle in the shore, and was finally able to craft Starry-sands Flooring!
• Found Maddie, Plucky, and Rex singing together in the Plaza.
• Kicks was here today! 
• Started working on a bubblegum-themed Kimono! 

10/9
• Sahara was here today! 
• Made some things to sell. 
• A 15th Lily-of-the-Valley plant grew in! 
• Replenished some of my wood stores.
• Began adding some decorations to Shop Isle 
• Finished the Bubblegum Kimono! 

10/10 (fishing tourney!)
• Wasn't paying enough attention and ended up getting stung by wasps...
• Paid off a chunk of my loan, only 500k left! 
• Participated a little in the Tourney, used the rest of my current points to get some prizes. 
• Watered all of the pumpkins! 
• Cleared out a little bit of storage space. 

10/11
• Today's HHA S-rank put me at 211,231 points! 
• Picked out some things from storage and gave them to my residents as gifts! (I wrapped then first, of course) (I also accidentally mixed up Patty and Kitty's gifts, but they didn't seem upset with what they each recieved) 
• Requested K.K. Étude from Slider. 
• Completed today's bonus NM+ offers. 
• Added more Halloween decorations to the island! 

10/12
• Today was Plucky's Birthday... but I completely spaced on ordering a present yesterday, so I scrambled through my storage trying to find something appropriate to give her. 
• Plucky ended up with a light blue Career Jacket, and she appeared to be very thrilled with it! 
• Redd was here, and I bought a genuine Quaint Painting! 
• Found a bottle on the beach; to my pleasant surprise, it was from Kevin! (I hope he's doing okay, wherever it was he ended up...) Thanks to him, I now know how to make a jungle wall! 

10/13 (it rained today) 
• Took the Quaint Painting out of the mail. 
• My residents have begun telling ne about their excitement for Halloween, and it's actually getting me pretty amped up too (after this year, I think may be just what the doctor ordered).
• Harvested the new pumpkins! 
• A 16th Lily-of-the-Valley plant has grown in! 
• C.J. was here today; I feel like a dunce, because I completely spaced on both the challenge and bringing him fish fur a collectible...
• Began work on a chocolate-themed kimono! 

10/14
• Recieved a present from Rex in the mail; of all things, it was a Wild Painting Left Half! (Turned out to be real, and I didn't have this one yet! )
• Reorganized a bunch of flowers that had grown in because of the rain...
• Watered all of the pumpkins!
• Patty was considering moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• There's now a 17th Lily-of-the-Valley plant! 
• Leif was here today! 
• Didn't realize I already had a Quaint Painting in the museum, and felt pretty dumb for a bit...but getting to donate the other painting fixed that! 
• Went on a quick shopping spree. 

10/15
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Opal the Elephant! I remember running into her on a NMT Island when I was first looking for residents! 
• Flick was here, and I brought him my Rainbow Stags to make a collectible. 
• Found Maddie dozing while standing when I went over to her house to see her.
• Marina taught me how to make a spooky chair! 
• Picked the new pumpkins and watered the sprouts! 
• Poor Harry had fleas! 
• Harry had also lost a bag, and asked me yo help him find it. While I did accept, I ended up forgetting on accident... 
• Found a message in a bottle from Gigi! It made me smile 

10/16
• Recieved the Rainbow Stag model in the mail from Flick.
• Gulliver washed up on shore today. It took me a while to get around to finding all of the parts, as it took a while to find any water spouts. 
• Finally found Harry's bag! I rushed over to return it right away!
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts. 
• Rex showed me how to make a spooky tower! 
• Patty and Marshall apparently got into a heated argument, but I was able to help smooth things over by delivering an apology gift. 

10/17
• Recieved a gift from Gulliver in the mail: a purple veil.
• Picked the new pumpkins and watered the sprouts. 
• Found a recipe for a golden wall from a bottle that had washed up on shore! 
• Slider was here today, but I wasn't able to see the show due to having to go to work. 
• Made a couple more spooky items and placed them around town. 

10/18 (it was foggy today, and it rained later on)
• Today's HHA S-rank wad the same as last week's. Maybe I can improve on it sometime? 
• Bought 23 stacks of turnips from Daisy Mae for 96 bells each! 
• Got complemented on my Witch Hat by Marshall! 
• Witnessed a conversation between Plucky and Rex; apparently, Rex was excited to learn how to make thre "stink eye", but started crying when Plucky demonstrated it. I guess Rex will have to learn to be a little more brave, first. 
• Grabbed some clothes out of storage, wrapped them, and then passed them out to my villagers as gifts. I ended up choosing very well! 

10/19
• Maddie warned me that Harry wasn't feeling well, so I brought some medicine along with me when I went to check on him. 
• Cleared out new flower growth brought in by the rain...
• Kitty told me Kicks was here, and I ended up dropping a lot of bells on him. Especially when I found a pair of black Impish Wings. 
• Picked the new pumpkins and watered the sprouts.

10/20
• Saharah was here today! 
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind! 
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts. 
• Rex showed me how to make a cute rose crown. 
• Finally ordered the Nook Inc. Silk Rug after I downloaded it from the store. 
• Swapped the Red Kilim rug in my room out for the blue one I just got. 

10/21 (didn't get much done today) 
• Redd was here today...but I already had the art piece that was real 
• Picked the new pumpkins and watered the sprouts. 

10/22
• Cleared out some space in my mailbox. 
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts. 
• Kitty asked me if I could deliver a gift for her, and I agreed (at the time I'm writing this on Nov. 1st, I've completely forgotten who the gift was for...)
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today! 

10/23
• Recieved a gift from Gullivarrr in the mail: a beautiful Pirate-Treasure Robe! I've also now seen this silly seagull 20 times! 
• Danced around my room in the robe for a bit XD
• Picked the new pumpkins and watered the sprouts. 
• Label was here,  and asked me to model a work outfit. I had to pull a couple of things off of my walls, but the end result was a huge success; I was rewarded with two tailors tickets and Labelle socks. 
• After I got back from work, I picked up my turnips and raced for another Island to sell my turnips! I ended up being able to sell them all for 932,800 bells! 
• After returning home, I paid off a small chunk of my loan and put the rest of my profit into my account. 

10/24
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Rolf the Tiger. 
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts. 
• Witnessed my villagers getting even more hyped for Halloween: it was admittedly making me feel better, too. 
• Slider was here, but I was once again unable to attend the show because of work. 
• There was a messages on the board, this time announcing MY birthday! I was actually supposed, since work had honestly made my excitement for it dissipate...
• Pekoe showed me how to make a wooden toolbox. 

10/25
• Today's HHA S-rank was once again the same; I'm hoping to change that soon. 
• Bought more turnips from Daisy Mae, this time for 102 bells apiece.
• Found a bottle on the shore with a recipe for a snazzy pansy wreath in it. (After making it, I gifted it to Marshal) 
• Unexpectedly, after offering the wreath, Marshal gave me a huge surprise; he gave me his picture!  This makes 4 villager pics total! 
• There was FINALLY an Upright Piano at the store!!! I was finally able to make the Street Piano! 
• Harvested the pumpkins and watered the sprouts. 
• Now that I finally had the time, I made a veritable TON of decorations and scattered them all over the island! Good thing I had so many pumpkins stockpiled! 
• Harry was considering moving away, but I was able to change his mind. 

10/26
• Gulliver washed up on shore today. 
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts. 
• Replenished some of my wood stores. 
• The Halloween Announcement finally appeared on the message board! 
• Bought some wrapping paper,  took some more clothes out of storage, and gifted them to my residents. 
• On tonight's Stag Beetle Fight Night (since I had to look in the museum while handing out presents), the Golden and Hercules were duking it out. Ol' mighty Herc won the brawl.

10/27
• Recieved a Geisha Wig in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Leif was here today. 
• Passed out some more clothing gifts! 
• Finally finished the Choco-mono and posted all four Candy Kimonos to the design kiosk! 

10/28 (Day 222!)
• Was greeted by Isabelle wearing a witch hat! 
• Finally passed out the costumes I'd been saving for my villagers! 
• Found a bottle on the shore with a message from Buck in it! 
• Plucky said C.J. was here, but I couldn't find him anywhere! 
• Made and put up a few more decorations! 
• Tonight's Stag Beetle Fight Night pitted the Giant against the Cyclommatus. The Giant won!
• Put on my Halloween costume and changed up my hair! 
• Watered my purple tulips to try and get them to cross pollinate. 
• Was surprised by the unusually high turnip price today (128). Still, I ended up going to another island to sell at, with a price of 535. (I came home with 1,230,500 bells! )
• Paid off another chunk of my loan and put the rest into my account. I now have well over 9M in savings! 
• Realized Nook was wearing little red horns XD

10/29
• Watered the purple tulips again.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for a coconut wall planter in it!
• Found another Lily-of-the-Valley plant! Now we're at 17!
• Gayle came to tell me that Gullivarrr had washed up again!
• Mabel's wearing little orange horns! They're so cute! 

10/30
• The weather called for shooting stars tonight...and I wad furious, because I had to work during the show. 
• Recieved a Pirate rug in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Found a message in a bottle from Gigi!
• Maddie sent me on a treasure hunt; I found it in just under a minute. 
• Flick was here today, and I brought him three Scarabs to make a collectible. 

 10/31  (HALLOWEEEEEEEEN!!!)
• Recieved the Scarab model from Flick. 
• Grabbed my candy out of storage so I'd be prepared after I got back from work tonight! 
 (In real life,  this year's Halloween didn't go well. Not only did I have to work, but I couldn't even pass out any candy. It didn't feel very spooky, which made me sad. When I got home at 2am, I had to run the clock back to be able to participate in the event, but it was well worth it)  
• Was pleasantly surprised by the strong Halloween aura in town! Also saw Jack running around in the plaza! 
• Jack taught me the Haunt reaction, and Gayle showed me how to Scare others! 
• Realized that most of my villagers were wearing the costumes I gave them! 
• Did a short and spooky photo shoot in the cemetary, and promptly apologized to those at rest in case I disturbed them. 
• Thanks to everyone's efforts, I learned how to make the spooky Garland, table setting, carriage, and wand!
• I also recieved multiple spooky rugs, flooring, and walls, along with Jack's Robe and Head! And not to mention a bunch of lollipops! 
• Got to join in on Gayle, Marina, and Maddie gooding off in the plaza. It was actually pretty fun! 
• Decided to see what the trucks were like. I was not expecting them to change my face!  Maddie at least gave me a mirror to take it off! 
• Kept one Lollipop for myself and fixed my face, and then added the new spooky items to my house! 
• Finished the night by uploading the Halloween festivities to the dream address!

And now for today's Birthday post! 
 11/1  (Day 226!) 
• Isabelle announced it was my birthday right off the bat! I felt put in the spot 
• Harry startled me at my front door and dragged me straight over to his house! Upon arrival, I found Gayle and Rex dressed up, and birthday decorations everywhere! I wasn't able to blow out candles in real life today, so being able to do so here felt pretty darn good! I also managed to beat the ever-lovin' heck out of the piñata  I ended up with a cake from them, from Ingame Mom, and 10 cupcakes! I also took a bunch of pictures! 
• Found that my HHA score had increased to 215,320 points! 
• Discovered a message in my mailbox that I'd completely forgotten about, sent from September 17th! I feel like September me was more chill than current me, but the words from then felt very good to read now 
• Found mushrooms growing around the island! 
• Recieved multiple birthday wishes from everyone! I only passed out a few of the cupcakes, though (because I wanted some of them  ).
• Saw that the holly bushes were starting to bloom! 
• Found Daisy Mae at the campsite, and bought more turnips for 94 bells apiece! 
• This year's timing was at least good for Animal Crossing; because Slider was here, I was actually able to hear K.K. Birthday ON my birthday! 
• I was not expecting to see all of the birthday messages for me while Slider played. It would be an understatement to say that I just about cried. 
• Put up a thank you message on the board! 
• Caught a Damselfly!
• Passed out a few cupcakes and ended up with birthday gifts! And then I finally called it a good night!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Found an interesting video essay that was 2 hours long so I did some low brainpower AC since I listen better when I have something else to do.​

Did some diving so I bumped in to Pascal. Only got a pearl unfortunately.
Ran in to a damselfly and decided I want a model of it so I snagged 4 of them. (1 for museum, 3 for model)
Foraged for some mushrooms. Hopefully they're more plentiful tomorrow. Only found about 3 this time. 
New critters: Damselfly, Sea Cucumber, Dungness Crab, Red King Crab
New DIY: Mush Umbrella, Mush Wreath, Gong, Tree's bounty mobile


----------



## visibleghost

cleaned up my island a little. gave a few gifts to villagers. saw that flick was on my island and gave him a few bugs to make a model, then i realized i really want a ladybug model but only had 2 ladybugs so i went back to october to catch one last ladybug. now i'm on my way back to the fourth, which is when flick was on my island but i want to play day by day because idk i just want to, so i'm doing some small chores along the way and looking at my island trying to see what i want to do with it hhh


----------



## John Wick

I went to tarantula island and caught six that I wanted for models.

Got bitten about 20 times.


----------



## Mad Aly

In the morning, I sold my turnips at another player's island for 615 Bells!
Learned a Reaction from Timbra
Gifted a hat to Caroline
Cleaned up some Halloween decorations and re-purposed others
Re-decorated the first/main room in my house
Ran into Wisp and got a new wallpaper


----------



## Nefarious

The egg hunt took up all my attention so I had to play two days worth today.

Gave Harry, Tasha, Pecan and Eugene gifts. (Got Harry's photo! He's now ready to go.)
Destroyed a rock.
Picked up some mushrooms along the way. (They look very cute!)
Went diving! Caught the Dungeness Crab, Snow Crab and Sea Cucumber.
Shot down a balloon that had a Mush Umbrella DIY.
Went to a K.K. Slider show and requested Animal City again.
Proceed to the 2nd of November.
Gave Tasha, Pecan and Eugene gifts. (No photos today.)
Destroyed another rock. (They just won't spawn where I want them too.)
Went around digging up newly spawned flowers.
Picked some more shrooms along the way.
Caught a Damselfly.
Commissioned a Violin Beetle and Orchid Mantis model from Flick.
Went to someone's island for Celeste. (Received the Scorpio Lamp DIY.)
I'll have to focus on popping balloons for DIYs and catching the rest of the new November creatures tomorrow, as I play how I normally do once more.


----------



## smashedfly

Went around catching as many new ocean creatures, sea fish and bugs as I could. Caught about half of the ones I was missing, and a few pearls and scallops.
Got a mermaid dress I was missing from Pascal
Walked casually to my 2nd tier cliff and caught my first golden trout, no bait used! Figures this happens on the one day I didn't come prepared...
Learned a new reaction from Walker. One more to go!
Still can't believe I finally got that golden trout


----------



## peachycrossing9

Today's Events...


Got my Yellow Butterfly Model in the mail from Flick
Had Saharah wandering around my island- Purchased the mystery wallpaper and flooring.
Redecorated my Nook's Cranny/Able Sisters shopping area.
Took down most of my Halloween decorations D:
Dug up some unwanted flowers on my beach.
Got a cute present in the mail from a friend.
Donated some new paintings to Blathers that I had bought from someone on here.
Crafted a bunch of items, and made a small library near my shopping area.
Demolished a bridge that was kind of useless.
Added a new incline.
This  all happened over the few hours that I had before work. I was running around like a  headless chicken.


----------



## meggiewes

Now that Halloween is over, I feel like my island is super chill. Here is what I've been up to the past few days:


finished the red zen bridge in front of Marina's house
put up a new bridge to reach my campsite
paid off that bridge with Halloween decoration money
all of my bridges are complete!
talked to a few villagers
moved Muffy's house to adjust it slightly
changed the fencing from stone to stone and iron around Muffy's house
planted the beginning of a forest around Muffy's house
got my first mush DIY: the mush wall
updated my dream address when it had a super thick fog on it


----------



## Nefarious

Taking it rather nice and easy now that I'm getting back into  the swing of things.

Gave Eugene, Tasha and Pecan presents (No photos).
Picked some more shrooms.
Destroyed a rock.
Did Label's check.
Went swimming for a bit. Caught the Red King Crab.
Shot down a few balloons, only got the Mush Umbrella DIY.
Logged back on after 9pm.
Went fishing, caught the Blowfish.
Farmed balloons for a bit, no DIYs found.
Tried my hand at catching the Sea Pig, didn't find any today.
Farmed balloons again for a bit, obtained the Mush Wall DIY.
Got bitten by a Tarantula, proceeded to curse it out.
Noticed that there were frequent shooting stars, so looked for Celeste and got a Scorpio fragment.
Farmed stars for a bit while watching a show.
Hopefully I can get enough Scorpio fragments from this.


----------



## KatBunny

This is all yesterday, but...


I did pathways, all connected (All houses, museum, both shops, and connected to the beach and also all the bridges and inclines that)
Started working on fencing up areas
I’m really proud of the work.


----------



## xara

i haven’t played in a few days and so now i get to play catch-up

*november 1st*

 checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 rare, 1 flat, 1 round and 2 elegant! 
 had a camper today; it was puddles! 
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 bought turnips from daisy mae
 got “only me” from mr. slider
 sold stuff
 customized hyacinth lamps for margie’s yard/garden
 harvested and sold fruit
 crafted a net and crescent-moon chairs ;/
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 new fish caught; blowfish
 new bugs caught; damselfly this one’s lowkey pretty so catch me commissioning some models of it
 new deep-sea creatures caught; dungeness crab & sea cucumber 
 checked the recycling bin; found a bamboo-screen wall
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops and got frilly dresses (brown, green & yellow) from able’s and customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Tiffkaboo

I've actually gotten a LOT done compared to the last week.


Started planning out my new residential area in the top left of my island.
Eaten a lot of fruit and moved a LOT of trees. (boy, the back half of my island is a forest)
Crafted and customized a bunch of furniture to decorate outside. (Mostly along the river...it looks so bare. I need street lights and cypress bushes. Curse the 5 item buy limit in Nooks Shopping)
Crafted fencing and hedges for villagers plots.
Asked Nook to demolish an incline that's now in the way of a design.
Ordered more books to make Tiny Libraries (gonna use them as fake mailboxes for my villagers plots!)
Planned out where I'm going to add a small graveyard.
Started to plan out where I'm going to make an overhead bridge. (Is that what it's called? When you are able to walk under it? IDK)
I believe that's it...for now! I have a lot of work to do still, and I'm excited (and a little scared) to move to the next thing!


----------



## stargurg

i actually didnt get anything done this week bc i restarted my island and it just hurts that i have to get everything from scratch. 
BUT i did finally finish the tutorial today ;-;


----------



## xlisapisa

Still trying to play catch up to real time, but haven’t been able to play as much. It’s currently 10/10 in my game date, so I have not gotten the chance to celebrate Halloween yet even though it has come and gone IRL. But today’s activities included:

checking the mail (received a letter from Kabuki and my K.K. March I ordered)
saw that Redd’s ship was here as soon as I walked outside my house!! (I swear I have not seen this mfer in what feels like forever) so glad he didn’t have all fakes, was able to purchase a real serene painting.
watered my red roses (which I’m still hoping has the right genotype or else this would all have been for naught! I really don’t wanna have to go back to square one)
checked my beach for the daily bottled diy (nothing new) and star frags (had some scattered shooting stars the night before)
gave gifts to all my villagers and Jeremiah was crafting a spooky tower.
checked to see if any new items popped up in Nook’s (nothing of interest)
went shopping at Able’s for all clothes I did not yet have (I really wish they would implement a multiple buy option for the fitting room, it’s so tedious)
dug up my daily fossils
caught a Mahi Mahi while walking my beaches waiting for balloon presents. (Only the second Mahi Mahi I’ve ever caught, two more of these bad boys and I can finally get a model from Flick)
went diving for my daily meet up with Pascal and he gifted me a mermaid chair diy in exchange (finally something other than a f-ing pearl!)
decided to go shaking trees for acorns and/or pine cones, literally shook one tree 5 times and then I called it quits. thats so much more tedious than shopping at Able’s! It even made me stop playing for the day. lol so I ended my day there.


----------



## xara

*november 2nd*

 checked the mail; got 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae + a reliable kitchen mat from mom!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 2 elegant and 3 flat!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a carp for lily
 caught a sea bass for beau
 helped gulliver 
 sold stuff
 got a pearl from pascal :3
 collected star fragments off of the beach; got 3 regular and 1 scorpius!
 shot down balloons; got a bingo wheel, 10k bells and a metronome!
 crafted a fishing rod + spooky carriage
 customized hyacinth lamps for margie’s yard/garden!
 did some fishing and diving
 new deep-sea creatures caught; snow crab & red king crab! just need to catch the sea pig now and i’ll be done for november! c: 
 checked the recycling bin; found a yellow-tulip bag ;/
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought an apron skirt (purple) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Nefarious

I ended up spending the day time traveling back and forth with the second character to relocate my rocks all at once. I f'd up though as I lost those fragments I wished on the other day. _Whoops_

Haven't logged on as normal on my main all day. I may have to leave it for tomorrow though. I wonder if I'll unlock bedhair.


----------



## meo

- Got all the new fish/sea creatures/bugs for November. Down to just 1 bug and 1 fish needed come December now, yay.
- Collected mushrooms
- Helped Gullivarr
- Cured Kabuki's cold


----------



## hakutaku

Rowan asked to leave!!   

Which means I can replace him with a villager I actually want in 2 days! Either Judy or Julian I think.


----------



## 6iixx

yesterday:

scrambled to do my dailies in the game because i was so busy
somehow lost a fossil; meaning i get another look-see today when i sign on

today:

*lobo's feckin' birthday*
finally getting a _lot_ of blue and purple flowers starting to spawn
wasted the fish bait i had attempting to catch new pier fish and failing
dived for way longer than i intended, nearly killed my thumb mashing my A button, but i got most of the new sea creatures
gifted prezzies, and talked to everyone but sandy (seriously sandy, i need you to move on already  :c )
got my first mushroom related DIY from a balloon and promptly made it right after it was just the wand, nothing special, but still
saw a double rainbow  o:


----------



## JellyBeans

finally played again for the first time in a while!
- took down my halloween decorations at last (that to be fair I only really had in place because of the halloween events here) so everything is back to regular old autumn
- collected some mushrooms
- tried (and failed) to get some mush DIYs... I swear these balloons choose to ignore me
- started catching some of the new fish (and quickly gave up... considered making some fish bait but I was not in the headspace for that)
- gifted all my villagers using the fruit stack method, I've been seriously slacking on the whole 'getting photos' thing so I really need to get back on that
- cleared up the flowers I've let overgrow for the last god knows how many weeks

overall pretty basic things but necessary things! hoping to keep up playing more frequently now but with school who knows


----------



## returnofsaturn

Almost finished levelling out the 2nd tier  Its taken me what feels like 9999 hours lmao


----------



## Elin

I've been decorating and rearranging a picnic area the last little while, so I did a bit more of that today. After collecting some more mushrooms, I added a few of those in as well, just to add to the forest-y look. I'm happy with how it's coming along so far 

I also finally got a Mush DIY from a balloon earlier! I seem to be having a bit of bad luck with that lol.


----------



## 6iixx

usual grind of rock slappin', tree shakin', gift givin', etc. etc.
gulliva_rrr_ showed up today, so i humored him for the billionth time
pascal told me castles are just, like, houses that're wearing armour   
found and stored my mushrooms
watched octavian have a _blast_ running through my flowers like an airplane
assessed a trilobite fossil that's going to look so feckin' amazing with my museum decor when it's finished
started working on chrissy's half of outside exterior again


----------



## oranje

Made my first online trades today! Everything went well and I got myself some hybrid flowers and some fruit trees so I can finally make a fruit stand and complete some DIYs! :')


----------



## Peach_Jam

Relocated all of my villager houses into set spots I had planned! This was so satisfying since they had been scattered about for the longest time, so it was nice to see them all align how I wanted them to
Dug up some fossils
Dug up excess flowers that spread while TTing
Dug up some rare mushrooms
Cleaned out my storage a bit
Caught a few maple leaves ♡


----------



## KittenNoir

Finally got my campsite looking the way I wanted  and got made a resting area with some beautiful hybrid flowers everywhere


----------



## AlyssaAC

Pretty big day today for my second day on my new island. Invited all three villagers from the mystery tours to my island, so Tom Nook should be getting the call from them tomorrow, donated all 15 things to Blathers to get the museum to start being built and cleaned up the rest of my lower part of my island in the same process, donated all the materials to get Timmy and Tommy's shop to start being built as well, paid of my home loan and planted all my new coconuts on every beach side of my island. Very busy, at least for me.


----------



## Dunquixote

I checked the mail today. 

Picked mushrooms.

I replaced the pumpkin table and chair with a frozen table and chair. I put a customized magazine on it and an antique table next to it with another glass candle to represent wine. I moved the wedding candles a bit. I had an alt take some of the pumpkin furniture that I removed; am debating to remove some more. Might consider adding more wedding candles and farming for more maybe since they really look nice with my setup.

Tried to come up with ideas for my tavern but failed.

Gave coconuts to Graham, Merry and Judy today.

Ordered two friends some items they wanted.

Popped some balloons and plan on continuing for a bit more before shutting my game of for the night.

Not a lot was done in the game but I have some ideas for my island journal. I remember i had this program where you can brainstorm ideas and make a web or outline so I’m worked on that, got a little bit of the format for the next project started on and downloaded a new font for it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

☀ checked my mail
☀found my money rock
☀found my money tree
☀finished my cliffs for my little museum/neighborhood/moon area
☀moved the shop out of the way so i can put both able sisters and the shop in that area tomorrow
☀regular cleaning up (sticks, mushrooms, rocks, etc.)
☀made a little seashell path to my cute beach area thingy
☀talked to my villagers
☀let Rodeo move out (he's still in boxes!) gonna be looking for a new villager tomorrow yay!!
☀bought some clothes and sold stuff
☀checked my town rating for the first time in forever (im still 3 stars orl)
☀checked my campsite visitor (was a little old man goat by the name of billy)
☀cleaned out some doubles in my storage
☀made a tiny library. not quite sure where to put it yet tho
☀got three new diys (celeste, beach, and balloon)


----------



## Nefarious

I've finally caught up with all the new creatures for this month! Caught the Sea Pig a few minutes ago. Did some more balloon farming. I now have the Forest Wall, Mush Stool, Partition and table. Still feels like it's going to take forever trying to get all these mush DIYs.

Harry is also in boxes so I will have an empty plot tomorrow. Hoping to get Cyd while hopping. Tiffany, Katt and Muffy wouldn't be bad to run into either.


----------



## Soralan

I got two more photos, one for pheobe and one from octavian. Pheobe also moved out so I'm doing some island hopping. My daughter done some island hopping as well and found Megan on her first try but didn't want her.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

Nothing "too" exciting today. 


Spent about an hour diving to get all the new sea creatures for the museum. Finally got all of them!
Randomly caught a Tuna off the pier and gave it directly to Blather's.
Spent some time with @Onyxcat catching shooting stars on my island and having a photoshoot on hers
Then she had to come back to my island again because she didn't talk to Sahara.  
Spent the next 2 hours wandering around taking pictures with villagers and of shooting stars.


----------



## xara

*november 3rd*

 checked the mail; got a geisha wig from gulliver!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 round, 2 flat and 2 elegant!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a dab for beau
 returned a lost book to zucker
 commissioned monarch butterfly models from flick 
 sold stuff
 got a pearl from pascal
 sold turnips
 did some fishing and diving
 caught the last critter i needed for this month, which was the sea pig! just 5 more to go until i’ve completed my critterpedia c’:
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part!
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; got a guide shirt (green) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Figured out yesterday that I already had all the mermaid diy recipes.  Yay!  I thought I still had one to get.
Got Zell's photo.  Broccolo is still holding out on me, and Ava has also been around longer than Zell.


----------



## John Wick

Made a second character a few days ago, and just got the final room built.

Yep, twas a grind and a half.


----------



## Nefarious

Quite a good short day I think.

Gave Pecan, Tasha and Eugene a gift (Got Eugene's photo!)
Picked mushrooms, found extras that I overlooked the other day.
Went straight to island hopping right after. (Went for Cyd, came back with Dom after 37 tries.)
Cleaned up a bit of Harry's old yard. I have to figure out how I want to decorate for Dom's.
Farmed balloons for a bit. (No DIYs today...)
Ended the day off with a song from Mr. Slider, of his choosing, he picked DJ K.K.


----------



## eseamir

I finally had beau move in today!! now I can start the tedious process of moving the rest of my villager plots to where I want them to be (currently 6/10 are where I need them) which will likely take me the rest of the week as I don't TT

I also did some little things around my island like gathering materials, crafting a few items, putting my ordered items where I wanted them, setting out pathways in a few areas, laying out some of the courtyard I'm making for the museum. lots of little things that still need to be done but my island is finally starting to feel like I'm actually making some progress developing it and having it the way I want


----------



## 6iixx

this most important tic of the day: *i finally made a feckin' garden wagon.* took me forever to get red cosmos :c
found and returned tank's bag; been so long since i've had to return a lost item that i completely forgot it was a feature
got the mush lamp DIY  <3
organized all the flowers i'm looking to send to better homes
the usual daily grind
have half of my last loan saved up!  almost completely done paying tom nook off for good holy moly


----------



## Tutle

I was able to craft a couple mush stools to complement the mush table I made! Woot! I also moved in Ribbot and he's SOO CUTE! Planning to craft some mush partitions and mush logs when I get their diy's.


----------



## Soralan

I moved Marshall onto the island for my daughter. 

I also realsied  I was missing the last step of breeding blue roses, no wonder it was taking ages. Hopefully this week I'll have my first one. 
Dis the usual grind stuff, and also binned a load of my inventory as I filled it. Sometimes you have to be harsh and just bin stuff, there's only so much room and mom's cushions are not using it.


----------



## Le Ham

Did some afternoon diving and caught the red king crab AND THE SEA PIG WOOT! My reasoning was if I went diving in the afternoon (4-5 p.m.) instead of evening or night, I'd at least be able to rule out spiny lobsters.

I'm working on finding both a third ray so I can get the model, and some old tires so I can craft a land rover.


----------



## Nefarious

Dom has moved in and will be walking about tomorrow morning. Will bother the heck out of him just to see all those expressions he has. Today I did my usual shroom picking and an hour of balloon farming. Got a Mush Low Stool which I'm excited to have. I've yet to test out whether it's possible to place anything on it. Another great thing has happened as well. _I finally received Tasha's photo after months of her living here. _I love her and her house interior is the best, but I kind of want some new faces to meet. Hopefully I see her again someday.


----------



## John Wick

Got rid of half a cliff to make a huge area for my second character.

Turned out nice!


----------



## Radio

_hello i posted in wrong thread oops_


----------



## xlisapisa

checked the mail ( received letter from Monique and my bronze trophy for the fishing tourney )
watered my red roses and my orange tulips ( still no blue roses or purple tulips T^T )
its 10/12 in my game so its Lyman's bday today!! ~gifted him a football tee ( in yellow wrapped with light blue wrapping paper ) and Cyd was also there to help celebrate!
went around gifting the rest of my villagers presents as well ( received a photo from Filbert and Monique today, double win! )
checked my island for any visiting NPCs ( sahara is in town, bought all available rugs, wallpapers, and flooring )
ran along my beaches collecting shells and looking for bottled diy ( it was another bamboo candleholder recipe x-x )
checked nook's for new items ( nothing new )
bought lots of clothes I didn't already have at able's
went diving for scallop and Pascal ( traded me mermaid shoes for a scallop, _finally anything other than pearls _)
dug up fossils and got them accessed to make up for the bells I spent on my shopping spree at able's earlier
ended my day working on trying to move my house and thinking about which villagers to start cycling out for new ones


----------



## John Wick

Paid 100k bells to move the campsite one space to the left. >..<


----------



## Tiffkaboo

I didn't get much done on my island while I was hopping islands, but I did finish my fossil museum!


----------



## Hsn97

I finally got my living room to a state where I’m happy with it. Well, at least until spring comes back around tans then I’ll redecorate it in a spring / summer theme.


----------



## Mad Aly

Didn't buy turnips, 'cause Daisy Mae was selling them for 108 Bells, and I didn't feel like searching Reddit for someone who had her selling them for 90 Bells... (Plus, I got enough money in the bank from selling turnips for a fortune last week, so I should be good for a while~)
Talked Paolo into moving out
_Finally_ got the shell partition DIY recipe (from Reneigh ♥)
Began redoing the layout of my island
Had multiple villagers try to sell me something in the span of an hour...
Managed to get several mushroom DIY recipes from popping balloons


----------



## Purities

i got to decorate my entrance and build a new zen bridge and get some hybrids  its making me excited to see things finally coming along hehe


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Got photos from Ava and Broccolo yesterday.  Woohoo!


----------



## 6iixx

the usual daily grind; took me a little longer to find gifts for everyone today though
found my first elegant mushroom!  i had no idea they even existed until i grabbed it up
made my first hyacinth lamp!  finally have enough purple hyacinths to make some~
moved opal's house to her permanent location until i get her picture at least and started decorating
cleaned up some more of my weeds; they're really starting to get out of hand because i've been lazy with their upkeep
started thinking about doorplates for the villagers that have nothing displayed


----------



## ReeBear

I've finished work on my tea house and the character's apartment upstairs ~ I'm not feeling like starting any new projects on my island for a bit now apart from loosely playing around with path patterns ~


----------



## Skandranon

I reached a million nook miles


----------



## Fye

today and for the past week:
finally got around to decorating my island representative's house! There are two outdoor, non-beach areas left to be decorated (the campsite and the forced-perspective train station) and I've been putting them off for at least a week so I decided to start decorating the house interior in the meantime. Finished the kitchen a few days ago - it was the easiest since its just walnut ironwood furniture with some kitchen appliances here and there. Did the study next, and even with the desk, shelves, and piano there's still an empty corner that I'll have to figure out what to do with. The upstairs bedroom was already furnished with the antique furniture set, so I pushed them a little to the side to add a bathroom, as well as a sitting area that I decorated with tea, a candle, and some sewing supplies. Today I worked on the living room which is pretty simple so far - TV, sofa, fireplace, etc. Going to need to figure out how to make the middle area look more busy. The basement is still my turnip farm so I don't feel any need to add to it at the moment, leaving just the room to the right. I can't think of anything else to add to the house so I'm going to turn it into a patio and fill it with outdoorsy things.


----------



## Le Ham

Cleaned up flowers from the rain. Wondered whether November acts as a second rainy season due to the sudden increase in rain. 

Burned through a list of dream addresses I had collected to go visit. One was this cool desert with a village/merchant area, an oasis and a trashy abandoned-looking area on the other side of the desert. Visited a lot of "trashcore" ie run-down urban islands, look it up. It's a neat concept because it uses all those "ugly" items like oil barrels and stuff to their greatest potential. Definitely a change of pace from the usual styles.


----------



## Mad Aly

_Finally_ cleaned up all the extra, unnecessary flowers (that I had literally _everywhere)_ to make room for my island's new layout
Finished outlining the paths I wanted all around the plaza
Sold all of my saved-up fish to C.J.
Did my daily rounds of gathering all the materials on my island
Terraformed 3 different moon-shaped ponds


----------



## Tutle

I made some trades for more hybrid flowers which will help me so much for my new islands. I grew some pumpkins. And I did a villager trade.


----------



## azurill

I finally had a good amount of time today to play so I spent some time terraforming around my shopping area. Spent some time getting mushroom DIY’s I think I have most of them . I think I still need three. Checked shops , gave  villagers gifts. Going to be diving for the new sea creatures.


----------



## Korichi

I found Mitzi on the first try today while villager hunting!! Though the one I was really looking for was Raymond, but as soon as I saw Mitzi I just couldn’t let her go by.. especially as I only had a few hours to hunt today. She’s the very first cat I’ve seen and I love cat villagers! Tomorrow I’m going hunting again and I hope I find Raymond, wish me luck!


----------



## dizzy bone

A couple days ago I completely demolished the middle and left side of my island to experiment with a more urban build.

Yesterday I finished landscaping the west side: I redesigned my “beach town” area and moved my rep next to Cyd and Nook’s Cranny (I’m no longer neighbors with Dizzy ) 
Today I finished landscaping the middle: Completed the residential district where Freya, Ursala, Scoot, and Dizzy live. 

Other than some hardcore terraforming and decorating, I managed to get most of the mush recipes and sadly, completed “300 days” on my island by accident due to time traveling, haha.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Entry: events from two days ago


Checked mail. Erased a bunch
Pecan moved out. Went island hopping until I found Tipper
Relocated Carrie's house to the cedar forest (aka 100 Acre Wood)
Moved Tipper's house to the spot Carrie's used to be
Took down the playground. Currently working on turning it into a farm in the spirit of Story of Seasons (4 of my villagers are farm animals: Agnes the pig, Dom the sheep, Tipper the moomoo cow, Ken the chicken)
Contemplating on whether or not having Wendy take Sprinkle's place as my peppy villager
Since it rained, I got rid of the extra flowers growing around the island
End of entry~


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'M GETTING DOBIE

I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## cainhurst

My husband requested that I look for a handful of specific villagers, since I have an open plot right now and he wanted to choose who will fill it. So far I've visited forty islands. I haven't found any of the villagers on his list, but slaving through forty island visits over the course of a morning has got to count as an accomplishment of some sort, lmao


----------



## Tutle

cainhurst said:


> My husband requested that I look for a handful of specific villagers, since I have an open plot right now and he wanted to choose who will fill it. So far I've visited forty islands. I haven't found any of the villagers on his list, but slaving through forty island visits over the course of a morning has got to count as an accomplishment of some sort, lmao


I wish you luck!!! ❤❤


----------



## 6iixx

cainhurst said:


> My husband requested that I look for a handful of specific villagers, since I have an open plot right now and he wanted to choose who will fill it. So far I've visited forty islands. I haven't found any of the villagers on his list, but slaving through forty island visits over the course of a morning has got to count as an accomplishment of some sort, lmao



i hope he picks you out a really good villager to fill that plot in!  that's honestly super awesome of you two to do together  <3


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- Did the usual dailies like getting fossils evaluated and sold, and sold bugs and fish
- Went island hopping, and got Reneigh, who I've wanted for ages, on my 5th ticket 🎟 
- changed the layouts to how some of my flowers are planted


----------



## GnarlyGarden

More like what I didn’t accomplish.  Tried to grind balloons.  Did not get a recipe.  :/


----------



## Nefarious

_Finally _got the last three mush DIYs I was missing. Ended up getting a duplicate Forest Wall and was able to trade it for the Forest Flooring. Then after two or so hours of grinding balloons I got the mush wand and lamp. _Now I can rest easy. _I was also lucky enough to get Pecan's photo today, so all's left to gift is Dom until I can move Clay back in again. This time he'll stay long enough to where I can obtain his photo.


----------



## Tutle

I ended up buying a bunch of furniture with my nook miles and decorate my new island a little. I also moved Sterling out to a new home and will go NMT hunting tomorrow. Did good. ❤


----------



## Miss Misty

Wished on stars
Got the final mush recipe (Mush Partition in my case) - now I can stop hunting balloons for a few days until Maple Leaf season
Got Molly's Photo!


----------



## Nodokana

Built a zen bridge
Moved main character's house
Completed decorating around main character's final house location
Finished temple
Expanded bamboo forest


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I keep forgetting this thread exists whenever I actually accomplish something. But within the past few days I've been slowly completing more rooms in my house and I've been completing more badges. Honestly I'm having trouble having the motivation to finish the rest of my badges, especially the ones that take forever to achieve.


----------



## Carmalentine

I began switching out my old pathing with a new path design (it was like 8 different slots that were being taken up by it and I felt really limited creatively) I think it looks really good so far! But I really want to eventually flesh out my island a bit more.


----------



## Korichi

I went island hopping today for a total of 99 times! I was looking for Raymond but with no luck... But if I don’t find him with the NMT I have, I’m planning to hopefully buy him from someone. Does anyone know if 400 NMT and 12 mil IGB will be enough for him? Or even just 200 TBT..??


----------



## Purities

Finally started getting my buildings in place and flowers, and focusing on one thing at once lol. my villager plaza looking almost complete and i have almost all my favourite villagers! 2 to go!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

dobie moved in.  I'm still planning out the last few blank spaces in my town.


----------



## dizzy bone

- This morning I cleared out my old farm so I could work on a new farm build. I wanted it to be "functional" for future crop types that may be introduced later, but I couldn't help making it more aesthetically pleasing than functional. I'll probably change it later once the November update drops.
- Expanded my quarry and designed an old train tracks path to run through it.
- Donated two new things to the museum: ant and damselfly. Idk why it took me so long to catch the ant. I think my turnip placement was wrong this whole time and I hadn't bothered to move it until recently. I decided to keep my rotten turnip by my trash area permanently so I can see the ants walk by every time 
- Started removing some paths and patterns around my island's "nature reserve" so I can turn it into a port market for the autumn-winter season. Something about autumn colours makes me not like how natural formations look in this game lol.

If I hustle tomorrow I could probably finish my new island build and update my DA.


----------



## Tutle

Agnes moved in! On my NMT trips, I gather lots of wood, iron nuggets, and weeds so I have a good amount of material to work with for crafting!


----------



## Bilaz

I tried terraforming for the first time!!!! I’m not sure if I like it or not, might tear it all down again but, it’s at least interesting, and nothing is permanent anyway


----------



## Miss Misty

Wished on more stars
Got the Space Shuttle recipe from Celeste
Commissioned an Oarfish Model from CJ


----------



## Tiffkaboo

I didn't get a lot done design/decorating wise as I've been island hopping the last few days, but I have been making money by picking all the fruit off the islands I go to. I recently paid off my last home loan and was down to 9k and in a few days of selling fruit I'm back up to 1.5 mil. 
It's all gonna be gone soon with all the building moving I'm planning in the near future. send hep.


----------



## Mad Aly

Received the scorpion model I'd been wanting from Flick in the mail 
Chopped and moved some trees, and removed some cliffs
Finished designing all the different shapes of ponds I wanted
Finished moving the main buildings and my house for my island's new-and-improved (and hopefully final) layout
Caught my first tarantula and donated it to the museum
Got a DIY from Celeste


----------



## DaisyFan

- I caught 2 sturgeons tonight.
- I saw Celeste and she gave me a starry garland recipe.
- Wished some few stars.


----------



## Korichi

I continued island hopping and got a bunch of new recipes! I also managed to get enough fish for a coelacanth model and a sturgeon model!


----------



## Yujian

I finally got my most wanted mushroom DIY!


----------



## Nodokana

- Made a trade today
- Harvested some materials
- Added some touch ups around the island


----------



## 6iixx

got so focused on redoing octavian's respective 'yard' that i almost forgot about my daily stuff
label was my NPC today, so i entertained her with an outdoorsy outfit.  i did gud.  she gave me some sneakers
bought some new clothes, instantly couldn't figure out an outfit for them but that's life
struggled with gift giving today because i put so much energy into octavian's yard that i just wanted to take a break  :c


----------



## jejune

today i did a bunch of terraforming and waterscaping and tree-planting that came out really nicely! i'm going for a kind of "hidden" museum and it hasn't turned out _exactly _how i want it, but i really like how it came out. the museum is now kind of tucked away behind some cliffs and it doesn't have a proper "path" going up to it anymore, so it feels like a cool little secret on the island.

i also tricked my friend by going to her very new island and planting a lily of the valley on one of her cliffs. this is not an in-game achievement so much as a personal one; i just like to rabblerouse and thought it was very funny when she realized what i had done


----------



## Sara?

Well i went island hopping searching for a new peppy villager since nibbles left and after 10 NMT of not even a single peppy villager type i got Erik and since xmas is right around the corner and he is too dam cute, i just had to take him in even if he is a lazy guy. 

Now as soon as one of my other lazy ones leave i need to search for peppy since i like to have all personalities in my town  ( but it was worth it ) hahah


----------



## Korichi

I finally got Raymond!! After ages of searching for him, I caved and bought him from a kind user on here, I’m so happy!!


----------



## Fye

this past week: didn't play much apart from checking who the NPC of the day was - got wisp twice (last saturday and this tuesday), gulliver once, celeste a few days ago, and a few of the other NPCs, but I still haven't seen leif yet this month. other than that I've been buying the new furniture from nooks which are few and far between these days.


----------



## Zac Crossing

I finally decided on a character and island name after 3 days of indecisiveness. And I'm in the process of creating my island.


----------



## maria110

I finally got Coco's picture. <3 I was starting to give up hope but now I have her picture and all 10 of my villagers' photos on that island.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I just caught a sea pig! 

I've spent nights swimming and diving for it. No luck. Today I woke up at dawn instead to start the search. So glad I've finally found and caught it.


----------



## Mehan87

Leveled it


----------



## eseamir

I visited ellie who I moved in last night after what felt like a Crazy long island hopping hunt and then finally moved/set up another villager house which means I'm Nearly done with the placement of them (for now haha)


----------



## Korichi

I just had a nice time talking to my villagers today. ^^


----------



## Solio

Finally got my last mush recipe. Just in time for the maple leaves that come tomorrow!


----------



## eseamir

I set up a little picnic area in a blank space I've been trying to figure out for what feels like Ages

did some landscaping, placed some more bushes and trees

finally got the last of the villager's houses where I want them to be so not I can start going crazy with the decorations in their yards

got tiffany to move out (she's in boxes now) so I can hopefully move in another dreamy instead


----------



## Manah

- found four of the eight mushroom DIYs I was missing
- caught the last tarantula I need for the model


----------



## maria110

I had moved my museum and did some landscaping around it today.  Received genuine Motherly Statue from Redd in the mail and took it to Blathers.  Adopted Audie and now have Audie, Skye, Freya, and Chief.  Invited Lobo with an Amiibo.  Maybe going to go full-on wolf island now.  Either that or woodland animals with some deer and bunnies.  Can never make up my mind!


----------



## Tiffany

I finally got a 5 star rating!


----------



## Peach_Jam

villager neighborhood 60% ish complete! everyone's moved in, just have to decorate the area some more
decorated around my own players yard
replaced some custom designs with some nicer looking ones 
cleared out out some more hybrids
did a few trades


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Did a seasonal recipe swap
Checked Ables for new clothing -- really looking forward to finding cute winter pieces!
Gathered enough acorns and pine cones with my S/O on his island for the both of us


----------



## Anj2k6

I've just been buying up paintings lately to fill out my museum. I also bought turnips, and I'm gonna try to find that dang sea pig.


----------



## Minou

in my case, i did some minor island changes. been heavily changing my island in preparation for the maple season as far back as after the TBT fair, so there wasnt much left to do.

my basement where i store my extra DIY had the cherry blossom wall + flooring for the longest time. I finally switched it to the Autumn Wall and Colored Red Leaves flooring that I got from a trade today, to fit for the occasion.

Looking forward to updating my dream address very soon and change my signature pic with the beginning of maple season


----------



## oranje

Well I helped put away/place the items I ordered from a massive trade the other day. Was a little time consuming as I grouped them all by color and parceled them out to areas where I thought they'd look nice, as well as customized some other items. Then I did another trade today where I got some in-game bells and finally paid off my entire loan! Was a little anticlimactic to be honest, but at least that's done and over with.


----------



## Korichi

I went island hopping today a total of 57 times looking for Papi! But with no luck...

But I did find some highlights:

Fuchsia 
Fauna
Marina 
Rosie 
Merengue 
Lily 
Beau (twice)
O’Hare
Chrissy 
Julian


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid farewell to Tasha
Helped Gullivarr
Got the Red-Leaf Pile, Maple Leaf Umbrella, and Tree's Bounty Arch recipes


----------



## Khaelis

Well, it's technically the next day, but I somehow managed to overcome my terrible RNG and got about six new autumn DIY recipes. Hoping the RNG carries on to later this afternoon.


----------



## Tutle

I got Reneigh today and i'm so happy! I always wanted her and not with her default house!!! ❤❤


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Cute little Deli, who has been living on my island for less than a month, asked me to find him the picture book he'd lost. When I returned it to him, he gave me his photo!


----------



## xlisapisa

Finally a rainy day, it’s been awhile since it last rain day;

Checked my mail (Jeremiah sent me letter with a graceful painting gift attached)
Didn’t have to water my flowers today thanks to the rain, but still no blue rose or purple tulip in sight ~_~ still hopefully. Have to prepare for the enormous flower bloom tomorrow, putting trash cans out near my hybrids.
Stopped by museum to check if graceful painting was the real deal or not; and it was!! First real piece of art I’ve received in the mail from a villager (all others have been fraudulent) so thanks Jeremiah!
Went by Jeremiah’s house to gift him a present in thanks for my graceful painting and he rewarded me with his photo!! Wow Jeremiah is really on a roll today!! Thanks buddy! Too bad this means it’s time to let him go as soon as he asks to leave or a new camper comes in!
Went around speaking and gifting the rest of my villagers presents. Merry was also crafting a spooky table which I already had so received candy instead.
Collected sea shells to sell for daily nook mile task and searched for bottled diy (nothing special, only a fruit basket)
Checked nooks for anything new (bought studio spotlight in the pink variantion), sold seashells, and bought some candy. (Yes, I am still in October T_T)
Spent the rest of my day trying to find tree bounty diys (no love, I didn’t even get the diy Isabelle was suppose to give you during the announcements, but my secondary player did. how crappy!!) and shaking trees for pinecones and acorns, which I dread doing with a passion! Wish it wasn’t so time consuming but I at least I was able to get 10 of each before I gave up and saved my game. lol


----------



## Korichi

Went island hopping again a total of 70 times looking for Papi, but with no luck again and I ran out of all my nmt......

I did find a few highlights though! It’s always fun seeing other people’s dreamies:

Molly 
Punchy 
Bam 
Freya 
Marina 
Francine


----------



## Tiffkaboo

Did a few things today compared to the last few days:

I finally moved in Tangy. After finding her for the second time (during a 300+ search, I finally caved and took her home.)
Started relocating my residential area again. Moved my graveyard from the rear back of the island to the left side and put it behind a grove of trees. 
Shot down a bunch of balloons, but only got 3 DIYs. I got bags of bells almost 7 times in a row. 
Not really an accomplishment, but I crafted the maple pochette, and I LOVE wearing it. It's so cute.


----------



## Nefarious

I've recently started gifting Dom wrapped fruit, working towards obtaining his photo.
Moved in Clay and Deirdre, it's great having fresh faces on the island.
Commissioned a Damselfly and Long Locust model from Flick.
Got a Large Star Fragment from Celeste.
Farmed for Maple Leaves for a bit.
In the evening I made Jail Bars to force balloons to one area, a pretty good success it was.
Was able to obtain the Autumn Wall, Maple-leaf Pochette and Tree's Bounty Arch.
Obtained a few duplicates: Mush Log and Acorn Pochette.

Hoping to obtain more if not the rest tomorrow. Really want to get them out of the way in case the Harvest Festival has balloon DIYs as well.


----------



## eseamir

I did little bits and pieces around my island today, a bit of decorating, some new pathways etc

my big achievement from the day was setting up this cute little rainbow flower garden!!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I checked all the shops, and now the Nook’s shop is upgrading! I also demolished a bridge so my new river would work out. Planning on making a bug lake so good luck me :/


----------



## Juniper_Jay

Azrael said:


> I was lucky enough to get the game on the 17th but I didn't want to post too much to help people avoid spoilers! Plus I know there were already lots of spoilers already. But I'll recap now what I did! Feel free to ask any questions!
> 
> *Day 1*
> 
> My starting villagers were Cobb and Renée.
> I caught a lot of fish and bugs the first day!
> Got Blathers tent and set it up on the beach! It's not where I want it permanently but I thought it would look nice there right now!
> Paid off my my flight loan to Tom Nook!
> Asked Tom Nook to upgrade my tent to a house!
> Got NookMiles+!
> Bought the tools upgrade with Nook Miles!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Fish I Caught
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Chub
> Crucian Carp
> Loach
> Black Bass
> Sea Butterfly
> Horse Mackerel
> Sea Bass
> Squid
> Olive Flounder
> Dab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Bugs I Caught
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common Butterfly
> Yellow Butterfly
> Tiger Butterfly
> Moth
> Bagworm
> Hermit Crab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Achievements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsewhere Miles
> Angling for Perfection!
> Island Ichthyologist
> Island Togetherness
> You've Got the Bug
> Have a Nice DIY!
> DIY Tools
> Rough-hewn
> Trashed Tools
> Greedy Weeder
> Flower Power
> Pick of the Bunch
> Island Shutterbug
> Edit Credit
> NookPhone Life
> Shop to It
> Nook Miles for Miles!
> First-Time Buyer
> Seller of Unwanted Stuff
> Moving Fees Paid!
> Bell Ringer
> Bulletin-Board Benefit
> Taking the Sting Out
> Exterior Decorator
> First Custom Design!
> Shady Shakedown
> 
> Wow! So many! I didn't realize till I listed them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly not a whole lot the first day! I did all that stuff in about two and a half hours!



Those are the same starting villagers as me!


----------



## Imbri

Did my morning chores (sticks, weeds, mushrooms, etc.) and got a couple of balloons - I nabbed the autumn leaves flooring and the big tree's bounty tree.

This evening, I'll check in with my villagers, hit the shops, and do some more balloon farming. Must have the arch!


----------



## xara

forgot to post for yesterday :^)

 checked the mail; got a quilted jacket from bam and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 rare, 2 round and 2 skinny!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 returned a lost book to margie
 sold stuff
 caught some maple leaves!
 prevented audie from moving ;/
 got fossils assessed
 customized hyacinth lamps for margie’s yard/garden
 did some fishing
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; got a diner apron (aquamarine), detective hat (grey), frugal outfits (blue-gray, green) and sporty shades (pink, white) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Licorice

Redecorates my house. I got tired of looking at all the dark furniture I used. It took so much wood to make all the new furniture it was such a chore lmao but it’s kind of satisfying to say I made most of my furniture in my house instead of just buying it.


----------



## hakutaku

I finally decorated Judy's yard and moved her house! She's got a seamstress theme going on since I gave her a sewing machine, sewing project, ironing board, and clothesline lol. 

I also caught some maple leaves and gave Merengue some cherries.


----------



## Shawna

I actually restarted my island a few days ago.  I don't wanna get off-topic about it, so I will get straight to the point.
1. Talked to Nook about upgrading my tent to a house
2. Helped Gulliver
3. Caught some new stuff to donate to the museum once it's built
4. Got my tool ring and first pocket upgrade


----------



## 6iixx

logged into the game this morning to find i had stitches at my camp.  makes me sad because i have no room for his adorable teddy-butt  :c  i did win a few of his games, though, so that was nice
did the usual grind; dug up fossils, shook trees, looked for mushrooms, hunted villagers down to harass them with my love
couldn't find anything i wanted to catalog from kicks
got a few DIYs that i haven't learned yet; they weren't fall or mushroom ones though, sadly
there were _so_ many new blue hyacinths that spawned overnight
farmed some maple leaves
got a start on figuring out my museum's permanent location


----------



## John Wick

I threw out all my crafting materials and benches.

I quit that.


----------



## Tutle

Planted some and removed overpopulated flowers on my island. Crafted some items and put them out on mine and my villagers lawn. Going to keep on working to build up my 2nd island tomorrow.


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a bath-towel wrap from bam and a digital alarm clock from lily
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 elegant, 2 round and 2 flat!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a cherry salmon for bam
 bought a dynamic painting from redd
 sold stuff
 did a trade
 prevented audie from moving,, again :/
 shot down some balloons
 got fossils assessed 
 got a pearl from pascal
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a explorer’s hat (blue), jester’s masks (blue, green) and petal skirts (pastel, rainbow) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

I finally got Nook’s shop to upgrade today! I also hit 100,000 miles! It’s not much, but I’m proud of it! I’m hoping to reach 1 million one day!


----------



## Islander

I finally caught the tarantula after many night's worth of trying. The tarantula and scorpion first scared me in Wild World after I walked behind a tree and though something fell from it and attacked me, and I have never liked it since. This is the first game that I have caught one let alone both so I'm happy.

On a side note, I cheered loudly when I caught it so my dad thought that our football team had scored, though I think the cheering would have been a bit successive given we were already 2-0 up and were in full control, lol.


----------



## SirOctopie

I moved our Marshal and replaced him with Pierce. I'm a bit shocked by how much jock villagers talk about working out and their muscles. I used to have Boone as he was one of my starting 2 villagers, but I never talked to him much to realize how much dialogue involves the character doing intense workouts and getting extra ~swole~.

Ahem. I know I replaced a popular villager with a rather uncommon one, but I love Pierce more than Marshal, so I plan on keeping him around for a long time.


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got an emblem blazer from bam and a dynamic painting from redd!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 rare, 1 round, 1 flat and 2 skinny!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for bam
 helped out gulliver 
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 poppy asked to move out and i said yes c’:
 paid off my final loan!!
 harvested and sold fruit
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought dress shirts (blue, pink) and apron skirts (beige, blue) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## kayleee

I finally got around to redoing a part of my island that I flattened like months ago and never had the inspiration to work on. I’m super happy with it, which feels even better considering I felt so stressed out about what to do with it before lol. 

So much freedom with terraforming/decorating is both a blessing and a curse... when stuff works out it’s very rewarding, it just takes a LOT of anxiety and effort to get there (at least for me, and I feel like I’ve seen others with this same sentiment about terraforming)


----------



## Korichi

I just had a nice time talking to Raymond and my other villagers today! I also delivered a present from Raymond to Mitzi.


----------



## Skandranon

got through the second to last smile isle achievement, just 200 more tasks to do


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Managed to complete the *mushroom forest on my island* today!   

It was the most fun I've ever had finishing a themed area.


----------



## JKDOS

I picked up weeds and junk furniture I left lying all around.


----------



## Islander

I got my first golden tool - a golden slingshot so I am happy.


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind; fossils, mushrooms, shops, and chasing down villagers to share my love with them
got some really nice shots of everyone today; i'm not sure if it was the update, but everyone seems to be spread out more and exploring new areas.  it's really refreshing and i'm gonna go screenshot happy at this rate
picked up all the star fragments from my shower the night before
attempted to focus on my museum exterior again, but balloons and maple leaves are distracting


----------



## ACMike700

Got Stitches' Photo, set up the playground again in a new spot, and got the new reactions from the update!


----------



## maria110

I got Mira's photo.  Moved in Tia and Sylvana with Amiibo cards. Got 2 more autumn recipes and one from Celeste.  Paid a little more bells on all my mortgages in hopes of eventually getting them paid off to upgrade storage.


----------



## rezberri

i dont normally post in this thread but i was too excited to not share to strangers (oop-) but i got Octavian's photo today!! first photo i've ever gotten in this game. a lil sad it wasn't Dom's but i'm still pretty happy. and it appears that i wasn't the only person to get a villager photo today which is pretty cool!


----------



## 6iixx

my gosh, four of us are getting photos today (so far)      just a photo-bombin' day for all.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Today, I:
With a  VERY heavy heart, I told Sherb he could leave my island to find new bug friends.  
Nook’s had a 50in table tv, long bathtub, and diner stool that I bought
Wisp was on my island, I caught his spirits and was rewarded an Imperial Chest
I bought the new emotes and hairstyles from nook rewards 
found a lost bag, belonged to Graham, who gave me some silly shirt that I already had
gave Renee a present but no photo yet


----------



## oranje

Collected about 60 maple leaves so I can make a bunch of maple leaf piles later. Crafted a bunch of cardboard furniture for my port loading dock area annnnd found my second to last Fall DIY. Jussst one more!


----------



## Miss Misty

My internet went out so I'm backed up on a few days to post.

Tuesday:

Greeted Scoot in the campsite
Went island hopping
Got the Autumn Wall and Maple Leaf Pond Stone DIYs
Bought from Saharah
Wednesday:

Got the Leaf Stool, Tree's Bounty Big Tree, Colored-Leaves Flooring, and Maple Leaf Pochette DIYs (all done with maple leaf recipes!)
Continued island hopping
Thursday:

Continued island hopping (such weird luck not getting a random move-in for two days, of all the times)
Commissioned a Cyclommatus Stag model from Flick
Invited Ankha to my island


----------



## Khaelis

I completed the Maple-Leaf DIY set! Only 3 Mush DIYs left, and I've finished Autumn's DIY set. Gwen is moving out today as well, and I've got a ton of NMT ready to find a new villager later!


----------



## Sharksheep

Bought out clothing at ables
Popped some balloons and traded for the last of the fall diys. I have all of them now until nintendo decides to add more seasonal diys in the future for fall.
Scanned into cube's amiibo to kick out Truffles for a friend
Collected mushrooms
Cleaned out my storage a little bit 
Bought the storage upgrade from Tom Nook
Started laying down paths for a new area by my museum


----------



## GnarlyGarden

I've been concentrating on balloons this week.  I’m making progress.  I need 2 more mush diys and 3 of the maple/tree's bounty.


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a yule log from nintendo, a student cap from bam and a silk hat from gulliver!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 rare, 1 round and 3 skinny!
 said goodbye to poppy; i’m sad to see her go but i’m also excited to go island hopping tmr :’^)
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sold stuff
 did a few trades
 bought the new reactions and hairstyles!
 expanded my storage!!! 
 got fossils assessed
 shot down balloons
 did some bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part & a cute yellow wall
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought a jinbei (dark blue) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Rosch

I've redesigned the path towards my secret beach. I've also made design adjustments throughout my island in preparation for winter and the holidays. Gotta have some space to roll those snowballs when the time comes. Also planted a few more cedar trees. Fruit and hardwood trees outnumber them.


----------



## John Wick

Got rid of most of my bear forest, and made an orchard.

Finished my wife's in game house.
It turned out well, given what little we had to work with.


----------



## Tutle

I made a patio for one of my villagers home and made a chill spot area in the back of my island. Going to build onto it and made a pathway leading to homes.


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail and got a letter from Raymond congratulating me on expanding my house! He also gave me a gift: a study table! It’s the thought that counts I guess xD
Tried to talk to all my villagers but couldn’t find Gayle...
Caught a blowfish for Raymond! He was so blown away (pun not intended) that he asked me if I wanted to keep it, but only the best for him so of course I gave it to him! 
Got an autumn DIY recipe from a balloon! I’ve barely seen any so far so I’m happy I got one today 
A villager was visiting my campsite today! It was Hamphrey, which I’m not too thrilled about.. but it’s a visitor nonetheless so I’m happy


----------



## lexy_

I did not know that I have to update my dream code for random dream, so I did and I checked everything on my island so I am ready for thanksgiving. I did some catalog order too with someone here, I really like that forum because everyone is so nice ^^ love it.
I did my routine normally and tried some new emote, I love the yoga emote ^^ so cute.


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I’m redoing my whole island theme! I got rid of all of my old flowers, before I was doing an orange/purple/black Halloween and autumn theme. I realized that I wanted to switch it up so I managed to dig up every flower, get rid of all of the paths and pick up all of the furniture! I also moved a house and changed the exterior of mine and got rid of an incline. It took a long time but I’m glad that part is done because now I can start designing my new island!


----------



## meggiewes

I decided to do some limited time traveling to get my rock garden done and I finally have it done! I got to clean up my island and actually enjoy playing again. I haven't really been playing because having stuff everywhere really discouraged me from playing. 

During my time traveling adventures:


Leopold wanted to move and I said yes
Sprocket from Mord Souq (my husband's island) moved in randomly
collected a bunch of mushrooms
got a couple of mush DIYs (not a lot)
built my second to last incline
Bianca asked to move when I caught up to the present time
Today, I updated my dream address so I could do surprise dreams and set up my last incline. I just realized that you can get everywhere on my island currently without a pole vault or a ladder. I feel like my island is developed now! There are still some trees I want to get rid of and I am not done decorating at all, but it is a step in the right direction. And my island is a 5 Star Island now! And I finally grew my second purple mum so I got to put my first one in my rainbow garden.

I still feel like I have a long way to go and I am absolutely loving my island. This is coming from a person who about two months ago was seriously about to reset my island for the third time! I am so glad I didn't take the plunge and decided to see what I could do with my island.


----------



## visibleghost

i gave chief some cherries and got his picture!! second picture i have ever gotten and i have been playing since release.


----------



## 6iixx

had my very first lily-of-the-valley flower spawn today   
the usual daily grind; shops, villagers, and material / fossil collection
flick was visiting today, so i made sure to get another collectible for decorating
finally linked my pocket camp to my new horizons game - i can't believe i forgot for this long
saved shari from her cold; she gave me her marble-print dress in return for some medicine
got a new incline set up for my museum; think i'm finally going to keep this set up knock on wood
tried to set up some new outfits for working out and stuff; lost motivation because i don't have that much in my wardrobe for that style


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Daily tasks: checked shops, looked for mushrooms and fossils
Flick is the visitor-of-the-day. Might commission a bug model from him this evening
Agnes taught me and my S/O the DIY Workbench. At long last!


----------



## Bekaa

I am doing a major overhaul of my island, and it’s going pretty well. I was inspired by one of the island visits done by Lex Play on YouTube Here. They have a Cape Cod theme. It is incredible. I highly recommend that you check it out. It’s going better than I thought it would. And, it’s a very different approach I’m taking this time. I’m keeping it as natural as possible.

today I did some terraforming, making a three tier residential area.


----------



## Tutle

I bought the storage expansion and worked on a villagers patio. I made a part of island circus theme putting in tea cup ride, cotton candy cart, stall, and other things.


----------



## Shoody

Today I made another character as it will be the witch's house in Gretel and Hansel. I will be doing a half horror side of the island and wanted to use that as inspiration.


----------



## Khaelis

Well, I just finished island hopping looking for my newest villager and I came across *Moe*. He'll be moving in tomorrow! 

Now I'm just gonna spend the next while getting the remaining Mush DIYs I'm missing...


----------



## Rosch

It's not really "today", but tomorrow Hans will move in, replacing Keaton. I did a bit of cleaning around the plot today.


----------



## Timexturner

Made a little pride pond along with my little secret grotto that animals can’t go in cause they can’t scoot by a one block opening like we can. (Least I don’t think they can)


----------



## Slaxmax

Did a lot of trading for my museum!!!  So much art!


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Got a painting in the mail from a villager, but it was a fake.   I’m never going to finish the art wing.

Got a couple more fall diys.  I think 3 left to get, so almost there.


----------



## Khaelis

Got the final Mush DIY recipe! I've now completed both autumn seasonal DIY sets. Just gotta wait for Turkey Day.


----------



## Pyoopi

I made a small pathway to a beach. It's right near my secret poop. 

A lot of my beaches are undecorated and I usually have no idea what to do with them other than make coconut parties and how many coconut lounges can I make before it starts getting weird, lol.


----------



## dizzy bone

I tried to get some landscaping done but all I did was sit everywhere 

It's been hard for me to play long sessions now a days because I get bored easily, so for today I just moved all my dropped items to my newly upgraded storage.


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a tweed cap from bam, a letter from nook inc and a cream and sugar from beau!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 round and 4 skinny!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for bam
 bought compression tights (pink) and kiddie socks (blue/orange) from kicks!
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons 
 went island hopping and found whitney after 16 tickets!! 
 did some fishing and bug-catching 
 checked the recycling bin; found an upright locker + log bench and firefighter uniform from poppy c’:
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a beret (mustard) and alpinist overalls (red) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

Scanned Papi in as an Amiibo and got him in my campsite! I finished making his request too (a cardboard bed!) with the help of another kind user on here (I didn’t have any cardboard boxes so they lent me theirs! I hope he doesn’t ask for anything else cardboard..) 
Talked to all my villagers
Got KK Slider to perform a few songs! I requested Bubblegum K.K. 
Checked the shops


----------



## meggiewes

I moved around some trees today. I decided that my little foresty area is an actual forest and I've been decorating it with mushroom DIYs and red leaf piles. I put up some directional signs around town. I paid off some of my last incline and some of my second to last house payment. 

I'm a little sad that I don't have a lot of mushroom DIYs, but it is challenging to work around what I have. And I get really excited when I do get one that I don't have yet. I think my brain has switched from fall to beginning winter preparations, so I'm trying to figure out what I want to do with my teddy bear picnic, my pumpkin patch, and my little (now empty) fortune-telling stand.

I was just talking to my husband about my low-key want and fear that they might add more buildings at a later date. I would like another small building (Leif's shop in particular), but now that I am nice and spread out on my island, I have no place to put more shops. Unless I make a secret shop in front of Marina's little zen cove where my teddy bear picnic is or be willing to tear down my playground. Oh well. If it happens, that is for future me to decide what to do.


----------



## Purities

I finally got to start and finish the little glowing moon n mushroom forest i had set out to make from the beginning! with mushroom lamps, nova lights, crescent moon chairs, bamboo grass and little mushies scattered all over the place! lots of cedar trees and mush logs too! just next to stitches house i think he’s very lucky with his placement there  i also finished my villager plaza and moving them all in and putting down basics like flowers bushes and fences now all there is to do is add a little clutter to some spots i’ve missed  

i got to finish my playboy bunny outfit too hehe i’m so happy with it <3 got my preorder from jhine! 

Redd came to my island for the first time! i was able to donate the wave painting and educated  myself on how to tell fakes from authentic pieces

i just hopped off for the night and sleeping with my bf now !


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I made a dragon!!


----------



## azurill

I finally figured out the placement so I can have a bridge in front of Ables. Visited a few random dreams. Deciding how to set my campsite up for when we can get the tents. Checked the shops , watered flowers. Talked to villagers and gave them gifts.


----------



## annex

I've been balloon hunting like crazy. I popped tons of balloons, and the only maple leaf  diy I had was the leaf pile Isabelle gives you. I was starting to think my game was defective. Last night, I played for 3 hours, popped  a ton of balloons, and finally started getting them. I got the last one I needed this morning.

I got my Christmas area finished. It's cute. Now all it needs is snow and a snowman.

Finished decorating an alt characters very fancy hotel. I realized it was too fancy to have it in my farm area, so I moved it to the butterfly gardens. I love it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Been working on completing my encyclopedia and I'm almost finished.


----------



## matt2019

Made a pool area! So proud of it


----------



## Tutle

Today I made a couple of learning areas in my island. I made a music tutor area and a sewing class by Molly's house. I think it really suits her personality.


----------



## Nooblord

Fixed up a section of my island I’ve kinda just been neglecting and using to try to breed hybrids I don’t have yet.
Also turned my basketball court into a small fair that I’ll be leaving up for the rest of November.


----------



## oranje

I did a couple of hours of terraforming.  Not done yet, but I'm pretty happy that I'm finally getting a more solid blueprint of my island. And I found out via waterscaping that my lake was starting to look an anchor, which is perfect for my theme!  My island is starting to look more natural which is perfect for me.


----------



## Mick

My barreleye model arrived today  Not that it's a useful item. I just like that I managed to catch four of them. Now it can sit in my storage forever.

Also did a bit of pattern designing, didn't like the results, threw it all away. Not a productive day...


----------



## LunarMako

Finished my orchid area. I had made my orchid into an entire pumpkin patch for Halloween. Now I have a small pumpkin patch (where I use to have the watermellon balls) and I put my orchid back next to my little pumkin patch. Finished decorating the surround area. 

Decorated my musuem area. I put some bus cages, termite mounds, bug/fish displays and scatted a mix of flowers around. It came out pretty sure. 

Made a small bamboo forest, because I need to be able to cut down more bamboo for DIYS. 

I have been working on collecting fish and bugs to. I haven't been doing out of my way to try and get everything since I had to restart my town.


----------



## Slaxmax

I'm filling up my museum with tons of art! I think I got 4 pieces of art today! My villagers really appreciate it, too! Both Apollo and Diana were stoked. xD


----------



## GnarlyGarden

One more diy down, 2 to go - 1 mush and 1 from maple series.


----------



## Radio

Finally finished the one section of the terraforming that I started a few days ago. Now I'm trying to decide if I wanna start the next portion now or decorate the first portion before starting on the next.


----------



## RETSAMDET

I collected a few more seasonal DIYs today. I’m having trouble finding them, though, and I’m worried about running out of time to get all of them. I’m also getting fairly sick of shooting down balloons.

Other than that, today was mostly routine, without major new design efforts. I’m starting to scope out good spots for festive decorations so that I’ll be set to decorate for the holidays once December rolls around.


----------



## eseamir

I didn't do as much as I would've liked because I'm working a 12 hour shift today (rip) but I did do a bit of work on the little cafe area I have set up in front of my shops, not sure if I'm 100% happy with it yet but it's definitely an improvement!!


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a pacifier from bam and a papa bear from audie!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 round and 4 flat!
 whitney moved in today!! 
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 got “comrade k.k.” from mr. slider!
 sold stuff
 did a few trades
 shot down balloons
 got fossils assessed
 plucked purple hyacinths
 dug up manila clams
 crafted a fishing rod, a hyacinth lamp and some fish bait
 customized hyacinth lamps for margie’s yard/garden
 sold turnips
 harvested and sold fruit
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## smashedfly

Caught the last two creatures I needed for November: Dungeoness Crab and Snow Crab! 
Doing some early preparations for Turkey Day, which just involves gathering whatever fish and sea creatures I figure Franklin might ask us for. Shrimp, crabs, lobster, snapper, etc.


----------



## dizzy bone

Yesterday I moved my “old town” village to the very back of the island. I tried to keep the layout as close to the original as possible, although the new space is a little bigger so I still need to fill in some empty spots.

Today I cleared out the original old town area and started working on a new build. I made a neighbourhood stationary shop and moved Erik next to it. I also planted a bunch of saplings so I can landscape with the pretty red trees for my next dream update


----------



## meggiewes

I just did some light decorating today. Sundays are relaxing days! I put out a few more mushroom decorations and finally hunted down that one enjoy your stay sign to put by my airport. I also gave a mushroom wreath to everyone who didn't have one except for Sprocket because we aren't close enough yet. Of course, I updated my dream address before I did some light decorating and sign customizing, but I think I managed to get Sherb in his wizard robe and wizard hat. So adorable!

I also forgot to island-hop yesterday, so I'm getting a random move in! It's Erik. I have no idea whose island he is coming from, so we will find out tomorrow! I'm glad to have a couple new faces in town. I decided that Marina will stay for Thanksgiving, but after that I am going to move Pekoe into her house. I love Marina, but she needs to spread her wings and fly.


----------



## mocha.

Flattened my whole island the other day (still working on demolishing ramps/bridges and moving houses) and I think I’ve found my love for the game again! I think the grind to a 5 star island is so tedious and it requires a lot of junk (in my case anyways) that clutters your island. By the time I’d achieved 5 stars I absolutely hated my island and had no motivation to restart/flatten!

so I spent a few hours today terraforming parts of my island and I had so much fun visualising where I want things to go. Moved the shop and build an incline. Still got a long way to go but I’m happy I’m making progress, and even happier that I have something to do in game now!


----------



## minnew

Farmed a bunch of balloons and got most of the fall seasonal items! Super pleased


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I finally got fed up and bought all the seasonal DIYs, then ran around gathering mushrooms. Looking forward to crafting some of this stuff


----------



## Khaelis

Since I've pretty much collected all the season DIYs for autumn and I have to wait for Turkey Day, I have a bit of downtime that I used to re-landscape a couple areas of my island. Gonna work on this the next few days.

Oh, yeah... Moe has finished unpacking today. He's been exercising at Resident Services all day with Lyman and Audie.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Moved Poppy's home today.


----------



## EmmaFrost

6iixx said:


> usual daily grind; fossils, mushrooms, shops, and chasing down villagers to share my love with them
> got some really nice shots of everyone today; i'm not sure if it was the update, but everyone seems to be spread out more and exploring new areas.  it's really refreshing and i'm gonna go screenshot happy at this rate
> picked up all the star fragments from my shower the night before
> attempted to focus on my museum exterior again, but balloons and maple leaves are distracting


I have also noticed that villagers are exploring more of the island now! I wonder if it’s part of the update too.


----------



## Tutle

Today I was able to finish up on building my garden and added a statue in the middle. It's by Tiffany's house so she'll have something nice to look at each day. Yay! Also found Pudge on a NMT trip today!!! I always wanted this cute lazy cub and i'm going to show him lots of love! ❤❤


----------



## Peach_Jam

added some finishing touches to a couple areas
gave gifts to villagers I still need photos from
planted a couple of trees to stunt in 2 days
did a couple of trades
crafted a few items for around my yard
didn't do a whole lot but still progressing with my island decorating :>


----------



## AlyssaAC

Went DIY hunting today and got five more recipes. Just missing nineteen more and I will have them all for the Autumn season. I have a lot of work to do for the next couple days...


----------



## eseamir

today I started working on completely redoing the area around my museum and I'm so much happier with it now, there's still a lot to do and I need to figure out what other fossils etc. I'm going to put in the courtyard area


----------



## Sharksheep

Shopped at Ables
Redid some of the paths at my entrance. I'm thinking of moving Nooks again because I would like a nice entrance but nothing super decorated. I really don't want to move my Able's because I really like where it is now and how it's decorated.
Gave gifts to my villagers
Shot down a few balloons
Cleaned out my storage
Finally expanded my storage so I can put all the random items I had laying around away


----------



## Miss Misty

Not much today buut...

Bought turnips
Got Katt's photo!


----------



## xara

i had a meteor shower tonight! 
 checked the mail; got a letter from the HHA, a desert outfit from bam and a glass holder with candle from lily ^^
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 elegant, 1 flat, 1 skinny and 2 round!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for kid cat
 bought turnips from daisy mae
 sold stuff
 did a few trades
 got fossils assessed 
 got a pearl from pascal
 shot down balloons
 harvested pumpkins 
 wished on shooting stars
 worked on my campground, basement and margie’s yard/garden a bit!
 ordered some stuff for my basement
 crafted spooky towers, a net, mush logs and a mush low stool
 customized spooky towers, crescent-moon chairs, mush logs and a mush low stool
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## dizzy bone

Yesterday I finished a new build for Erik and my alt Hyuji's little residential area by the beach. Today I saw a conversation between Erik and Tabby that I've never seen before, which was neat (it was about him unsure of what dessert to eat). I also finally upgraded Hyuji's house to two stories thanks to @Snakeisbaby and I customised his exterior as well


----------



## Korichi

- Crafted a cardboard chair for Papi as his campsite request and finally got him to move in!! (Once again, I didn’t have any cardboard boxes, so I had to get it from another user here)
- Plotted out Papi’s house, I’m not happy with the location, or the location of any of the houses for that matter, but I’m happy that I can always move them later
- Talked to villagers
- Received my Dynamic painting in the mail and donated it to Blathers
- Delivered a parcel from Gayle to Mitzi 
- Ordered Forest Life from Nook shopping 
- Visited Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
- Caught some more maple leaves 
- Completed some nook mile plus tasks


----------



## JKDOS

[Redacted]


----------



## -Lumi-

This was technically last night, but I finished making everybody those small Tree Bounty Lamps! I really loved how the villagers houses looked with the jack o lanterns in front of them but it was time to retire them. It took me ages to find enough acorns but I finally managed! Plus I got the Mush Lamp DIY so now my town looks all cozy at night


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Got the last of the fall/mush diys.  Woohoo!

Now to catch the elusive tarantula for the museum.


----------



## maria110

Today was a pretty good day although I didn't receive any photos from villagers.  I did move Fang in via Amiibo to my southern island.  And on my northern hemisphere island, I received the Crescent Moon Chair recipe and the Mermaid Closet.  Woot!


----------



## .MOON.

I didn’t do too much today...

- moved Pashmina out and Judy in
- sold my turnips and some other stuff
- allowed someone to use part of my island to plant their hybrids while they reset


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a suspender outfit from bam, bamboo shoots from daisy mae and a pineapple umbrella from skye!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 elegant, 1 round, 1 rare and 2 flat!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sold stuff
 did a few trades
 reorganized my characters’ storages
 harvested pumpkins
 caught some maple leaves
 collected star fragments off of the beach; 16 regular, 1 large and 3 scorpius!
 shot down balloons
 dug up manila clams
 worked on my basement a bit; it’s almost complete! 
 looked through designs for my island
 ordered stuff for my basement
 crafted a fishing rod and some fish bait
 did some fishing and diving
 checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Airysuit

I started wrapping up 'generic' Christmas gifts for my friends so by start of December they have some stuff to put under their tree


----------



## udinafrog

Finally got Lily on an island trip!


----------



## Korichi

Talked to all my villagers
 Papi moved in!! I greeted him! 
 Checked the mail: I received the Forest Life album I ordered and got a letter from Ketchup! 
 Got daily miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered K.K. Flamenco from Nook Shopping
 Completed some nook mile plus tasks
 Dug up fossils 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Gave CJ three coelacanths to make a model out of 
 Caught some more maple leaves 
 Got the recipe bottle washed up on the shore
 Sold Raymond a sea bass and got a soft serve hat in return! Sadly it’s, uh, brown.. so it looks like .... it’s the thought that counts, I guess! 
 After hitting all rocks and breaking a shovel, I finally found the money rock!
 Caught some fish and bugs
 Time travelled back a day to buy pumpkin starts from Leif, planted pumpkins starts, and watered them 
 Dug up the money hole and planted 10k bells


----------



## 6iixx

my second lily-of-the-valley flower spawned today   
i had to return shari her lost bag; the hint?  'bikers are more fun.'  the actual heck shari?
did my usual daily grind; fossils, shops, gathering, and harassing my villagers
humored label with a party outfit;
tank gave me a _*fake* _moving painting in the mail   :'c


----------



## Elin

I did my usual daily chores, went mushroom-picking, spent a while balloon farming and got a couple DIYs, and planted some more flowers and bushes in a couple areas. Also expanded my storage to 2400 slots, yay!


----------



## Ghostkid

Today i did a bit of fishing to help increase my funds. And i moved a few items around my island.


----------



## AkaneDeath

I gave Billy a seashell for his birthday at like Midnight. He was in his pajamas alone in his house. It was pretty funny, actually.


----------



## Slaxmax

I made a little alcove for my camping area!


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Finally found a tarantula last night.  It was right by my plaza.  It must have spawned on a path because otherwise that area is covered with flowers, fences and buildings.

My alt had her bday yesterday, so now all the pre-Thanksgiving tasks are done.

Now if I could just find Celeste...


----------



## jejune

today i did a little flower rearranging and outside decorating. i also updated my dream address (...before i did all of that, because i'm dreadful at forethought). i also hosted a friend who is pretty new to the game over -- i always love having newbies over because my mediocre-by-my-standards island never fails to impress them until they learn and know better, lmao.

later on the agenda tonight is having a friend over so she can help relieve me of some of the flower situation i have going on on my beach!


----------



## Slaxmax

I just finished the fossil part of the museum!


----------



## Pyoopi

I redid my fish market by adding more coconut trees and disgusting food stalls. 

Then half my villagers decided to be invasive pricks by doing yoga, sitting or taking selfies while I arranged furniture. 
I wanted to stab them all and throw them in a pit.


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a printed fleece sweater from bam, a wall-mounted tv (50 in.) from nook shopping and a cartoonist’s set from marina!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 rare, 1 flat and 3 skinny!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for bam 
 returned a lost book to lily
 caught a horse mackerel for whitney
 caught a flea off of bam
 delivered a package for beau
 delivered a package for kid cat i’m pretty much a mailman at this point
 did one of label’s fashion checks and got some labelle sneakers!
 sold stuff
 chopped wood
 decorated my pier a bit
 did a few trades
 added the wall-mounted tv to my basement
 shot down balloons 
 started gathering ingredients for turkey day
 worked on my campground and cotton candy area a bit 
 got fossils assessed
 harvested and sold fruit
 ordered stuff for my cotton candy area
 crafted a net, shovel and flimsy axes
 customized a crescent-moon chair and stall
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin; found a brown diner wall
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a music-fest shirt (purple) from able’s and flimsy axes, medicine and customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Purities

Finally stopped procrastinating moving bridges and museum and the tailors into the right spots, which is very satisfying for me hehe, and leaves a lot of space for decorating and exterior design! Possibly for a cafe, park or lookout, the possibilities are endless which is one of my favourite parts about NH c:  I also finally got around to TTing Sparro out, so I can make room for Fauna  Redd's visited and I've added to my museum  pretty productive day! The past two days I've been preoccupied with life tuff but it feels good to take a break and work on the little virtual world of mine that I've created


----------



## Rosch

I invited Bam via amiibo and today is his third day at my campsite. He'll be replacing Tabby as I continue my search for my permanent villagers.

Then, I prepped the Thanksgiving ingredients because apparently, for some reason, the Barred Knifejaw is suddenly a pain to obtain.


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: Received my ray model from CJ and the Rockin’ K.K I ordered
 Got daily miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered Imperial K.K and an ACNH Nintendo Switch from Nook Shopping 
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks 
 Talked to my villagers
 Caught some more maple leaves 
 Dug up and donated fossils
 Dug up a rare mushroom 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Did a treasure hunt with Coach, the treasure was a bath towel wrap! 
 Picked some weeds
Picked some mushrooms
 Got the recipe bottle washed up on the shore 
 Caught some fish and bugs
 Gave gifts of oranges to all my villagers


----------



## Snek

1. I gathered all necessary ingredients and crafting materials for Turkey Day tomorrow. 
2. I now have 300 Maple Leaves in storage (I hoard like crazy I know)
3. I found out that the Squid is for SH players and thats why I couldn't find it....which is why I have all the necessary ingredients for all 4 of my island's player characters.


----------



## xlisapisa

Monique asked to leave a couple of days ago so I agreed and I decided today to just take the first person that popped up on a NMT island. It happened to be chief (my first wolf villager) so I invited him to my island. His house interior is a mess, lol. Also had a campsite visitor today and it was Bud, decided to move him in as well. He chose Kabuki to replace (I didn’t want to kick kabuki out, but I much rather kick him then have to play that card game again lol) I’ll eventually move kabuki back in when I’m all done collecting every villager’s framed photo. Aside from all the daily stuff, Gulliver was washed up on the beach and I finally got my first purple tulip. I thought I needed two orange tulips to make a purple tulip, but it ended up being two black tulips that made my first purple tulip. I guess now that I looked it up, it could have been either. Still no sign of a blue rose though, but it’s gotta be coming any day now—_hopefully_.


----------



## 6iixx

gala sent me a tea set in the mail   
returned tank's 'xtreme xercise' book to him
bought some stuff from saharah
got the maple-leaf umbrella DIY
usual daily grind of fossils, rock slappin', mushrooms, tree shaking, shops, and villager harassing
did some more decorating around my museum, trying to make it all tie in together really
rearranged some of my hybrid flowers for trading / selling purposes - still trying to get some black cosmos, though


----------



## hakutaku

Spent all my Nook Miles on tickets and finally found Sherb when I was almost down to my last ticket!!


----------



## Limon

Finally caught a Barreleye today!


----------



## tessa grace

My friend is considering buying a switch for Animal Crossing New Horizons and I gave her my town tour today C:


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought a Quaint Painting from Redd (idk if I have that one, I'll have to check tomorrow)
Got the Sagittarius Arrow DIY recipe from Celeste
Wished on stars


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Redd had 3 real items today.  My alt and I bought 2 and got my son to buy the 3rd.

Did some fishing.  I probably won’t have what I need because I didn’t read the spoiler list.  Also, didn’t do any diving,and I do know that is necessary.  Here’s hoping it doesn’t take too long tomorrow because I will be busy IRL, too.


----------



## leohyrule

I was able to do a lot today. I finally got some of the maple and fall diys that i've been looking for. Two of them were from a balloon and its been forever since I got diys from balloons. I only need a couple more. I finally also got ready to make a rainbow garden which I've been wanting to do almost since the game came out, but never knew where I wanted to put it so it just was put on the sideline. I also made another little garden. I also had CJ, so I fished up some seahorses for a model. I also started putting up holiday stuff.


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a letter from audie, rhinestone shades from bam, a checkered jumper dress from whitney and 2 tailor tickets from label!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 elegant, 1 skinny, 1 flat and 2 round! 
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 bought stuff from saharah; got a iron entrance mat, blue vinyl sheet, blue dotted rug, mortar wall and sandlot
 sold stuff
 did a few trades
 shot down balloons 
 dug up manila clams 
 finished my cotton candy area!
 finished gathering ingredients for turkey day!!
 crafted a fishing rod, a blue rose wreath, a bone doorplate, a slingshot, flimsy axes and fish bait
 customized the bone doorplate
 mailed the wreath to bam & the doorplate to whitney c’:
 chopped wood
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought kurtas (beige, grey), fishing waders (orange) and a sleeved apron (orange) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Kiracuils

I made a flower shop!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Other than prep for turkey day in advance, I changed up my entrance just a bit to add a small deer hoof-shaped pond!


----------



## Skandranon

had to prep for turkey day so figured it was time and got the castmaster achievement. Used the wait for the autosave every 10 fish and then turn off the game if messed up. proud to say i only had to resort to that once


----------



## Korichi

Played the Turkey Day event with my sister! We both managed to fully complete the event within the hour! 
 Ordered K.K. Marathon from Nook Shopping 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Talked to Sable and she gave me a present! It was some customisation cloths for tables 
  Checked the mail: received the K.K. Blues I ordered
 Dove for sea creatures
 Sold items 
 Dug up fossils 
 Farmed for balloons! I got a mush parasol, a mush log, and a mush wall!


----------



## Sharksheep

I did the Turkey Day event! I also gave him all the secret ingredients
Did a lot of fishing and diving. I also gave a scallop to pascal.
Send out gifts to friends to help them fill out their catalog
Checked the Able Sisters for new clothes. I already had everything that was in the fitting room.
Collected mushrooms, got one rare. Cleaned up my beach of shells and the DIY bottles
Popped some balloons
Sold extra items
Deleted some letters


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got all the turkey day items and caught a sting ray!


----------



## tajikey

Finished Turkey Day!


----------



## Clock

Got to finish Turkey day today.
I had to time travel on the 26th to do it, since it wasn't working yesterday


----------



## xara

celebrated turkey day + got all of the diys!! while i’m still a tad bit disappointed by the lack of food items, it was still a super cute event and i had fun!!
 checked the mail; got a rattan low table from nook shopping, a snack machine from the nook mileage program, a office uniform from bam, a kung-fu tee from whitney and a kettle from lily!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 skinny, 2 round and 2 flat!
 talked to my villagers 
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons 
 worked on my fruit orchard, campground, lounge area and main room a bit!
 ordered stuff for my lounge area
 crafted and customized a log extra-long sofa, log chairs, a tree’s bounty little tree, turkey day garden stands, an iron garden table, kid cat’s photo, beach towels and flimsy axes
 chopped wood
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin; found a yellow-hyacinth bag
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a cycling cap (blue), a worker’s jacket (navy blue) and oval glasses (black, mustard and orange) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Marathon I ordered and got a letter from Gayle! She also got me a present, it was a mixer! 
 Checked the Nook Stop and received my daily miles
 Ordered Aloha K.K. from Nook Shopping
 Delivered a present from Papi to Poppy
 Dug up 1k bells and planted 10k bells to the money hole 
 Talked to villagers 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Got some more customisation patterns from Sable! 
 Gave an unfinished puzzle to Gayle, she was eyeing it in the shops! 
 Gave a traditional tea set to Poppy, she loved it! 
 Gave gifts of oranges to the rest of my villagers
 Completed some nook mile+ tasks 
 Hit rocks
 Assessed fossils
 Caught fish and bugs 
 Sold items 
 Dug up all my pumpkins from Turkey Day and sold them 
 Chopped wood 
 Planted a fruit tree 
 Picked mushrooms 
 Harvested fruit 
 Crafted DIY projects, I made a maple umbrella and a maple pochette! 
 Dug up fossils 
 Went balloon farming! I got a mush wand, a leaf campfire, a traditional balancing toy, a tree’s bounty mobile and a pine bonsai tree! Now I’ve gotten everything except for two maple DIYs!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

Oh, I also forgot to add that I wished on some stars!


----------



## 6iixx

yesterday was a bit of a doozy;

i sped through my daily stuff, and i don't think i gave out any presents at all because i was so excited for turkey day stuff
scrambled for ingredients because i was like 'they'll be easy, no big deal'.  and then i accidentally sold my scallop and had to find another one  :c
attempted to find extra ingreidents beyond the special ones but i had to cut my time short for the event yesterday

today was a little better;

did my dailies, although i handed out my gifts like usual
found out that hans is having his birthday on the 5th, so i need to think about what to give my residential drama queen
finished making the second and final bridge to connect my resident services to the rest of my island; tomorrow i wont have to run all the way around or use my pole to jump across so that's exciting for me
been mulling around with a new cafe / reading and piano area, but i want to keep as true to my nature-y theme as possible, so it's my next huge wip.  it's most likely going to take a lot more energy than i have in me for the next few days, though
bought an authentic painting from redd, because he finally decided to visit after what feels like forever
i also purchased bubblegum k.k. so i can give that to chrissy tomorrow


----------



## Equity

A little late, but I finally got around cleaning up all my Halloween decorations and some items lying around my beach or in front of my house! Ah, the wonders of the storage expansion...


----------



## eseamir

I moved my entire rainbow garden down to the beach so I could utilise the space it had been taking up before, built a little post office in some of the space, and then moved my picnic area so I could start building a mushroom fairy village


----------



## Soralan

I moved Megan's house on to a small cliff that was over run with flowers. I had to clear it first which took 15 minutes. Done all the usual daily stuff, watered my blue roses (I have three now) picked some weeds, moved some flowers about. Popped a few balloons, nothing exciting though.


----------



## maria110

I time traveled to play my birthday since I'll be at work on the day, and I received several gifts including the coveted birthday table that I've been wanting forever.  I also traded some TBT for IGB so that I could buy Colton a royal crown to go with the fancy clothes I've been giving him.

I've got 9 wolves now on my wolf island (Fang, Audie, Whitney, Freya, Vivian, Chief, Lobo, Skye, and Wolfgang).  Once I get Ribbot's photo, I'll let him leave and bring Kyle back.  Then wolf island will have its lineup.  (Dobie <3 is on my other island.)

I also have 10 of the 11 wolf photos now.  Once I get Vivian's my wolf photo set will be complete.


----------



## Shawna

1. Donated some fossils to the museum
2. Caught a golden trout and donated it to the museum
3. Went to another island to buy lily seeds


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a coffee cup + 2 floating-biotape planters from nook shopping and autograph cards from audie!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 skinny, 1 rare and 3 flat!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for whitney
 helped out gullivarrr
 sold stuff
 did a trade 
 worked on my lounge area a bit 
 got fossils assessed
 harvested and sold fruit
 mailed the blue rose wreath to bam
 crafted a fishing rod, net, flimsy axes and a blue rose wreath
 customized an outdoor bath
 chopped wood
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought sprite costumes (brown, green, red), dj caps (black, orange, pink), groovy tunics (brown, camel) and tweed frilly skirts (blue, gray, pink) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JellyBeans

- finally dug up my flower hoard on the beach and sold most of it
- started work on the 'last' part of my island (making a beach party)
- did a ton of diving trying to find a sea pig but it continues to elude me
- helped gulivarr
- added some more touches to my park area

aim for today is to finally renew my switch online subscription so I can get some trading done to help push my island further! and of course I'll finally be doing the birthday event <3


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: Received the Aloha K.K I ordered and got a letter from Raymond! 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Got a new patterned fabric from Sable!
 Sold items
 Checked the campsite, Mathilda was visiting today! 
 Talked to villagers 
 Caught Papi a river fish as per his request, I got him a sturgeon! 
 Gave Gayle a cute pink and white hourglass! She loved it! 
 Requested a song from K.K. Slider! I requested the secret song Animal City!
 Dug up fossils 
 Gave Poppy a rattan table lamp, she loved it!
 Gave Raymond a black chic tuxedo dress, he looks great in it! 
 Gave Mitzi a dotted raincoat, she loved it and looks cute in it!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I just woke up and booted up my game today. Imagine my shock when I checked the mail to find that Poncho sent me a Great Statue...


----------



## Junalt

Decorated my upstairs room finally yay! Still have a couple of rooms to do. Will wait for that sudden inspiration again.


----------



## Mick

You Won't Believe What Happened Next


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a pilot’s uniform from bam, a cycling shirt from whitney, a pirate eye patch from gullivarrr, babouches from marina and some stuff from nook shopping!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 elegant, 2 skinny and 2 flat!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 got “agent k.k.” from mr. slider
 sold stuff
 worked on my lounge area a bit
 shot down balloons
 ordered stuff for my lounge area
 did a few trades
 got fossils assessed
 got a pearl from pascal
 crafted a shovel, big festive tree, a log garden lounge, a mush log and flimsy axes
 customized the big festive tree, mush log and log garden lounges
 chopped wood
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part + a sapling
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought a desert outfit (blue) and raincoats (beige, purple) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: I received the K.K Stroll I ordered and got a letter from Mitzi!
 Caught Poppy a Olive Flounder
 Received my daily miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered K.K. Synth from Nook Shopping 
 Dug up 1k bells from the money hole and planted 10k 
 Hit rocks 
 Sold items
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks 
 Gave Raymond an imperial decorated shelves, he loved it! 
 Gave Poppy a rattan low table, she loved it! 
 Gave Papi a printed fleece sweater, he loved the colour and looks cute in it! 
 Caught fish and bugs 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Got a new patterned fabric from Sable!
 Gave gifts of apples to the rest of my villagers 
 Sold a hot item for a fortune 
 Harvested fruit
 Shot down a balloon
 Dug up manila clams
 Crafted fish bait 
 Tried to hunt for a char or golden trout but with no luck... I used 40 fishbait, too..


----------



## JKDOS

I returned my island back to a 5-star rating for the first time since May. I ended up reaching the tree limit so sadly I had to move some bushes and stunt a few trees.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Bought turnips 
Started redecorating my bedroom in my alt's house. I wasn't a fan of the furniture combination I previously used. Ordered more furniture to continue tomorrow. 
Chopped down unnecessary trees to make space for making snowboys starting in December 
Changing my mind again in Happy Island Designer for my next major island rehaul


----------



## TheDuke55

I finished the maple leaf seasonal diy collection. That was earlier today and I also traded for all of them, but I completed it regardless. I traded for all the mushroom stuff to. Work has been very rough, especially because of the season and covid. When I come home, I want to rest and do stuff I want to do. And grinding balloons for a 5% chance is not fun.


----------



## 6iixx

i logged on today to see that it had apparently snowed (most likely this morning, i was really late getting onto my switch today) so i technically missed the first snowfall on flonkerton   
the usual daily grind of activities; fossils, rock garden, shops, villagers, etc.
sandy finally told me that she was ready to move onto another adventure.  she was the first villager to give me her portrait, so i've been waiting for this moment to finally arrive where i could send her off on her own way and have someone new come live on the island
demolished the area i had started for my cafe; i don't like it there, or at least how i was going about it, so i've got my fingers crossed on my next attempt being better suited to my liking
starting to think about where i want my snowmen  ☃


----------



## maria110

Celete gave me star fragments which I think means I now have all the celestial DIYs except for the remaining zodiac ones.  Also, adorable Chrissy gave me her photo.  I want to bring on a new peppy since there are a couple I have Amiibo cards for (Flora and Cookie) but Chrissy is so cute, I'll be sad to lose her.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did a lot of tree rearranging today and planted tons of flowers. I’m currently getting my new island up and ready to unlock K.K., but everything is now nice and organized, so phew... Also, I finally unlocked my reactions... Took all day for Mira to get off the bench to talk to me about them...


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Ava moved out, so I was villager hunting.  I went with Pecan the squirrel.  She probably won’t be permanent, but she’s cute for now.  I was running into a lot of cranky and smug villagers, but I have those already.

Ava had a pink marble dress that I never thought was a good color with her feather color (rust).  I had given her the orange marble dress, which she would sometimes wear.  Well, when she moved out, she left the pink marble dress (recycling bin).  Yay!  I wanted the pink one for myself.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I bought more clothes and greeted a random move-in phoebe

also, checked my campsite. had nan


----------



## xara

axolotl had its first snowfall today!! it snowed from 5am-6am and the vibe was,, so nice c’:
 checked the mail; got an old commoner’s kimono from whitney, a biker jacket + round shades from bam, a mini fridge from nook shopping and a gold HHA trophy from HHA! 
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 skinny, 1 flat and 3 elegant! 
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for audie
 bought turnips from daisy mae
 sold stuff
 tested out ideas at harvey’s studio 
 did a few trades 
 shot down balloons
 worked on my lounge area and left room a bit
 ordered stuff for my left room
 searched up some designs to potentially use
 crafted a fishing rod and some flimsy axes
 customized modelling clay, a classic pitcher, a pot, an unfinished puzzle and hyacinth lamps
 chopped wood
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin; found a sapling
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought athletic pants (black) and a suit of lights (blue) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Synth I ordered
 Popped balloons 
 Dug up fossils
 Sold items
 Talked to villagers 
 Caught fish and bugs 
 Got a mum cushion DIY from Ketchup! 
 Gave Papi a baby panda! He loved it and gave me a suspender outfit in return! 
 Gave Raymond a den desk! He loved it and gave me a patchwork tulip hat in return!
 Gave gifts of apples to the rest of my villagers
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered Mountain Song from Nook Shopping
 Ordered a floating-biotope planter from Nook Shopping 
 Dug up manila clams 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

Oh, also I forgot to mention! Gayle tried to leave today but I convinced her to stay.


----------



## anotherwoodenidea

Mostly popped balloons


----------



## Rhianna

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!



I finally got kicks! it took me so long and ive finally got it! i also planted a new hibiscus bush and sold 2 sharks


----------



## Minou

Getting into the winter mood and having a week off got me into doing a lot of work on my island. Here is what I've done among other things over the weekend:
I replaced most of my bushes with holly starts and changed some flowers that I think would contrast nicely with the snow (vibrant blue, red and purple flowers).
I also remade a section of my island, removing a terraformed 2 level waterfall and transforming it into a small lake with a cedar tree in the middle, for the winter.
And I finally made myself a kitchen! Been procrastinating making one for a looong time. I made it cozy and warm for the season, and used a few turkey furnitures.


----------



## Sharksheep

Did some time travel back to yesterday to see if I could find Celeste. No Celeste but I didn't try very hard either.
Bought two clothing sets from the Ables Sisters after a week of nothing
Cleaned out my mailbox
Sent out presents to friends
Picked up seashells and mushrooms
Moved my Nooks to a new location closer to my extrance. I like this placement a lot more.
Cleaned out my storage of items I don't want anymore.
Caught extra bugs for models


----------



## 6iixx

my usual daily grind of tasks; shops, fossils, mushrooms, tree shaking, & villager harassment
earned the greedy weeder achievement because i've finally sold over 3000 weeds instead of using them all a decoration 

got a few of the mushroom DIYs that i was missing from balloons - the parasol and forest flooring
went to sandy's to say goodbye; she's just as sad as i am about leaving it seems
attempted to redo my cafe / library.. again.. to no avail


----------



## just-kidding

#didn'tgettoplay


----------



## saucySheep

worked on paths, moving the orchard, moving willows house, clearing out a space for where the museum will go, and made a lil trading lobby which isn't finished but looks good so far [i found some cool qr codes for it  ]


----------



## Rosch

I caught the pond smelt and finally completed the Fish section of the museum. Hurrah!

I also caught the elusive lobster, leaving only 2 deep sea critters left. Now I'm waiting for December 11 (when snow settles in) so I could finally catch the Dung Beetle and complete the Bug section.

I also invited Bob to move in. He will replace Sherb.

The Able Sisters are selling Holiday Sweaters and Aran-knit Sweaters, so I bought several and gave them to my villagers. Winter vibes!!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I redecorated the front room of my hoise and set up my bedroom


----------



## Auri1898

Finished paying off my third bridge.  All of my island’s bridges now match!!


----------



## JKDOS

Took me a few hours, but I finally got the Migratory Locus. Today is the last day to catch for Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## maria110

I bought some items from forum members' shops.  I changed out a custom path for a different custom path.  I gave gifts to several villagers but did not receive any photos.  I gave Colton a second royal crown in hopes that he will wear it more often.  In return, he gave me mariachi clothing.  I bought some recipes at the Nook terminal in Resident Services that I had been missing.  I found 2 new bugs to give to Blathers.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Plucked all the flowers around my island in case I want to gift flower wreaths to my villagers 
Ordered the last (?) batch of furniture for my alt character's bedroom 
Redd visited with three genuine paintings! My S/O took the Jolly painting; I took the Detailed and Glowing paintings, the former of which I haven't yet donated
Touched up my next island iteration in Happy Island Designer--going to put parts of it into a 3-D visualization tool to see what the terraforming looks like during the weekend 
Tried to change up my hairstyle, only to remember that the one I use is the only one I actually like


----------



## eseamir

I finished terraforming/redecorating an area from an outdoor restaurant to a little mushroom fairy village because I think it goes better with the vibe of my island, super happy with how it came out!!


----------



## Pintuition

I finally logged into my island today and I...

Went around and pulled all the weeds
Dug up flowers that I didn’t need
Took down my Halloween decor
Redid the path at my entrance to take it from Halloween to normal 
Visited Redd, who brought me nothing good
Looked for Celeste (no luck)
Tidied up a bit, removed items laying around, plucked mushroom and dug for fossils/ bell bag
I don’t often log into my island on my switch lite since I got my new switch but it was fun and made me really nostalgic! I plan on fixing more things up and ordering some new things this week to update my DA!


----------



## Nodokana

- Made some trades
- Completed a bathroom
- Crafted furniture + customized them
- Ordered furniture through nooks


----------



## Skunk

Cleaned up all the weeds from the time travel spree 

edit: now I also have all the toy day items <: D


----------



## Shawna

1. Greeted Greta, who is moving in today.
2. Found out Bruce is moving in tomorrow.
3. Did some gardening.
4. Planted some wildflowers and hyacinths.
5. Found four fossils and donated the one I needed
6. Did a sea sports challenge with CJ and sold him some fish


----------



## AlyssaAC

Unlocked furniture customization and greeting my first move in, Rex. He’s also on my mom’s island too. Other than that, just walked around and did my chores for the day.


----------



## Khaelis

The final fishy has been caught and donated. Now to wait for the snow to stick for that little snowball rollin' Dung Beetle..


----------



## Skunk

Khaelis said:


> The final fishy has been caught and donated. Now to wait for the snow to stick for that little snowball rollin' Dung Beetle..


oh my! congrats :'D The dung beetle is the most fun bug to catch btw!


----------



## Insulaire

I caught the last fish I needed, the Stringfish. I bought 120 fish baits and caught it on the fourth one I used LOL







Spoiler


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> I caught the last fish I needed, the Stringfish. I bought 120 fish baits and caught it on the fourth one I used LOL
> 
> View attachment 339817
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339818



You: *over prepares, ready for the long grind you think is to come*
The game:  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Junalt

Productive day! Caught the last fish I needed (pond smelt) and got the November and December seafood (sea pig, snow/king crab, lobster). Also went to someone’s island and cataloged all the new toy items.


----------



## Radio

- finally reached 100,000 Nook Miles. i have no idea what to spend them on so i guess the pile will just keep growing.
- moved in 3/10 of my dreamies. it's going to take another 3 weeks to move the rest in without time traveling.
- started catching a bunch of new fish, bugs and diving animals to give to the museum now that a new month has rolled around.


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the Mountain Song and the floating-biotope planter I ordered!
 Catalogued all the different toy item colour variants from a generous user here!
 Ordered a full set of puppy plushies 
 Received daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered Comrade K.K from Nook Shopping
 Crafted fish bait 
 Dug up fossils 
 Assessed fossils
 Sold items 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Got a new patterned fabric from Sable!
 Bought three different coloured Christmas sweaters, two dog noses and a vest for Papi
 Delivered a present from Raymond to Poppy, for some reason Poppy lent Raymond a baby romper..?? 
 Gave a modern office chair to Raymond
 Gave gifts of apples to the rest of my villagers
 Talked to villagers 
 Harvested fruit 
 Went to Redd’s ship and inspected the paintings, sadly they were all fake
 Bought a cartoonists set and a book stand from Redd


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Fished a pond smelt out of the river and my player character went "WOO-HOO!!!" and a message followed telling me I'd caught all the fish that can be caught in the game! 

I wasn't expecting it because I've stopped looking at charts that tell me what to catch in a new month. I was caught off-guard, but yeah, it was a happy surprise.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- went island hopping, on the 23rd ticket I adopted Annalise, my Queen Bee from Shinjuku, my New Leaf town!


----------



## saramew

I got extremely burnt out hunting down the old fall DIYs for at least 8 hours :')


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I've completed my fish list!! ^^ Always feels good, Blathers was baffled X3


----------



## 6iixx

i got a lot of mail today; most notable ones being from from 'mom', and another from gulliver
my usual daily grind of tasks; tree shaking, fossil hunting, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
returned chrissy's lost bag.  out of all my villagers, she's usually the one that's misplacing her items   
CJ was romping around today, so i did his fishing challenge and then promptly took his photo several times to see how he likes the flash in _his_ face
printed off so many nook mile tickets to start the hunt for my new villager


----------



## stitchmaker

Played at midnight and both Islands caught their Pond Smelt to complete the museums fish collection.
This afternoon 3 players received their DIY golden fishing rod in the mail.
2nd Island caught the new diving creature.  Player 2 caught 2 new fish and just needs one more to complete the collection.


----------



## Rika092

-Did trade (got the last fossil I need and got some white pumpkins <3)
-Completed my fossil collection (yay!)
-shopped at nooks’ and able sisters’
-collected DIYs at beach and villager crafting
-completed tasks for nook miles achievement 
-demolished a suspension bridge because I don’t love its placement
-paid off house loan
-terraformed a cliff
-dived and found pascal 
-attempted to find a barred knifejaw but failed...lol


----------



## Mad Aly

Well, the most eventful part of my day was visiting someone's island to catalogue all the Toy Day items in all their colors/variations. My particular session lagged a lot, but everyone else there did their best to slow things down in order to get around it! Ended up being more fun than I expected, and we all managed to encourage each other through it. So, in the end, it was all worth it~


----------



## Shawna

1. Set up and donated the needed money for an incline
2. Introduced myself to Bruce, who moved in today.  It turns out I picked him up from my friend's void.
3. Caught and donated a Raja Brooke's Birdwing
4. Caught and donated a stringfish


----------



## Miranda Priestly

Caught all the fish i needed on the final day of November and grew some more lilies of the valley; Going to grow a bit more than I need to hopefully design my entrance.


----------



## meo

Caught pond smelt - which was the last fish I needed for my encyclopedia/museum. Also caught a lobster (only 2 diving creatures to go, woo).
Packed away all my fall themed stuff, put out some winter decor mainly around my villager houses. 
Cleaned up a bit (weeds and such) since I've just been finding it hard to have time with it being the end of the semester and prepping for finals.
Gifted Katt a hanten jacket so we can be twinsies.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Decreased the size of my pumpkin patch outside of Tia's house 
Got all the winter and holiday-themed clothing from the Ables' boutique. Saving them for my S/O and IRL friend to catalogue later on 
Chopped down some hardwood trees and replaced them with cedar trees 
Did my daily tasks; I've started hitting my rocks again to build up my Iron Nuggets stock again
Put the last touch to Kid Cat's yard--thank you, @Equity, for the Garbage Pail! 
Gifted all my villagers; it was my first time gifting Kid Cat, and I think I can start giving gifts to Fang tomorrow


----------



## Serabee

I completed the Bug Encyclopedia 

I have played every single AC game except PC, but have NEVER played enough to complete any of the encyclopedias before, so I'm excited~
Sadly, I also realized I never donated a Horned Hercules, so I can't complete the bug exhibit RN  Anyone know if you can trade bugs? 'Cause I'd totally buy one off someone if I could.


----------



## oranje

- Had Jacques amiibo'd into my town. He'll be arriving tomorrow and I'm excited! 
- Paid off my 3rd character's 4th home loan
- Fished for the pond smelt and finally completed my fish encyclopedia! Blathers was so proud. :')
- Dived for the lobster and donated that as well 
- Submitted some fish for Chip's collectible service  
- Decorated my bf's basement with some lab equipment
- Decorated the pub (not finished quite yet!)


----------



## Equity

Watered my hybrid flowers
Finally got around redecorating my main room so that it doesn’t look like a storage room anymore!
Began redesigning my entrance in anticipation for winter
Completed some daily tasks (i.e., getting my message bottle and villagers’ DIYs; purchased new winter clothing at Able’s; and completed some Nook Miles+ quests)
Bought rugs, wallpapers and floorings from Sahara
Sold my turnips 
Went to a cataloguing event
Gave medicine to Blaire (my poor friend was sick )
Bought/catalogued some toy items and helped friends catalog some new toy items and/or gifted some wishlist items


----------



## Sharksheep

Did some time traveling today
Collected all of my variants for my toy day except for the stocking
Both a whole ton of clothes from Ables. Lots of coats, got the full santa and reindeer set out for cataloging
Did some catalog swap with friends
Built like 15 snow mans. I'm going to keep going until I get all the frozen diys and the last achievement
Got Carmen's photo and gave gifts to Bangle and Aurora to try to get their photos
Cleaned up my beach and storage


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I ended up decorating my island a bit for christmas.

In no particular order: I moved and replanted some pine trees.

I bought wrapping paper.

I gave coconuts to Judy and Graham.

I put out two large festive trees and one small Festive Tree.

I moved my two illuminated reindeer and removed the sleighs.

I put down 3 and customized 2 illuminated snowflakes.

I put down 2 and customized two illuminated presents.

I crafted two ironwood cupboards.

I placed two wooden stools out after retrieving them from an alt’s storage

I bought wrapping paper and wrapped two items and put them under the tree.

I made a wooden block stereo and customized it; placed it down.

I retrieved a podium and ordered one more from one of my alt’s and put a dollhouse on it that a friend sent me; not sure if I’m keeping it there.

I added a little more fence to the front of my island.

I made and placed a hay bed down.

I ordered some items for myself and for friends. I ordered an aurora wall.

I moved some other trees and flowers on my beach.

I gave


----------



## xara

real unsexy of me to forget to post yesterday 

 checked the mail; got a mesh cap from bam, a poncho-style sweater from whitney, bamboo shoots from daisy mae and some stuff from nook shopping!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 found mushrooms; 1 round, 1 rare, 1 elegant and 2 flat!
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a black bass for audie
 gifted bam and skye a timber doorplate 
 caught a flea off of skye
 bought a genuine amazing painting from redd
 sold stuff
 worked on my main + left rooms a bit 
 shot down balloons
 demolished one of my inclines 
 harvested and sold fruit
 ordered some stuff 
 crafted illuminated snowflakes, timber doorplates, a turkey day garden stand and some flimsy axes
 customized the illuminated snowflakes, timber doorplates and my watering can
 chopped wood
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 checked the recycling bin; found yellow patched-knee pants
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a magazine and customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Mad Aly

Did my daily rounds of reading the mail, digging up and assessing fossils, catching wasps, hitting rocks, giving presents, etc.
Bought my first Toy Day item of the month at Nook's Cranny, which happened to be a red and white Mini Circuit
Bought all three variants of Holiday Sweaters at Able Sisters
Catalogued all the variants of all the Toy Day items at a lovely user's island!
Traded 50 TBT Bells for 5 Pyramids with the same user later/this evening
Decorated my island with the pyramids~
Set up a trade with another user for clothing items and accessories
Received and replied to a letter from a friend


----------



## cherrygirl

- invited coco to my campsite for the first time (can’t wait to have her in my island) 
- created my island entrance, still wip but I’m really happy with it. 
- laid out rough plans for my post office area
- did usual dailies 
Over all really happy with today


----------



## Korichi

Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Got a new patterned fabric from Sable! 
 Bought two cute sneakers, six Christmas tree dresses, and two tweed hats! 
Collected my daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop 
 Sold items
 Checked the mail: received the Comrade K.K. I ordered!
 Delivered a gift from Ketchup to Gayle
 Registered Comrade K.K to the jukebox 
 Ordered K.K. Sonata from Nook Shopping 
 Caught fish and bugs 
 Sold bugs to Flick 
 Gave Raymond a cartoonists set! He loved it and gave me a mini cactus set in return! 
 Gave gifts of apples to the rest of my villagers
 Talked to villagers 
 Harvested fruit
 Planted fruit trees
 Collected and sold sea shells
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks 
 Dug up fossils 
 Picked weeds 
 Dug up manila clams
 Crafted fish bait 
 Caught a goldfish for Papi and got a down ski jacket in return! 
 Shot down balloons 
 Dove for sea creatures 
 Sold a hot item for a fortune 
 Chopped wood 
 Crafted tools
 Invited Ankha to the campsite through Amiibo! She asked for a classic pitcher and I crafted it for her, she gave me rhinestone shades in return! 
 Hit rocks


----------



## xara

checked the mail; got a nylon jacket from whitney, a genuine amazing painting from redd, a hand-knit sweater from mom and stuff from nook shopping!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for whitney
 gifted a blue rose wreath to bam
 had kicks visiting today; he didn’t have  anything new, though :’(
 sold stuff
 worked on my main, left and upstair rooms a bit
 shot down balloons
 got a pearl from pascal
 built a new incline! can’t believe i overlooked the blue-plank ramp for so long-
 dug up manila clams
 crafted a blue rose wreath, fish bait, a fishing rod and some flimsy axes
 customized a wooden table, a garden bench, wooden stools, my slingshot, net, shovel and fishing rod
 chopped wood - finally finished the “rough-hewn” nook mile achievement!!
 did some fishing, bug-catching and diving
 caught the pond smelt, which was the last fish i needed & the fish exhibit has officially been completed!! :’)
 caught the lobster and donated it to the museum!
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 bought the new seasonal item, the aurora wall!
 checked the shops; bought holiday sweaters (all variants), poncho coats (all variants), festive-tree dresses (all variants), long denim skirts (black, navy blue, white), rimmed glasses (grey, purple, brown), patched-knee pants (green, purple), a down jacket (blue), a short peacoat (orange) and ladder shades (pink) from able’s + a set of stockings (colorful), a tin robot (blue) and customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Junalt

Got the golden axe DIY today  nothing much else, just waiting for the snow season to start now.


----------



## jenikinz

I haven't played in almost a month so I tt'd back to Thanksgiving and did that even, and now I am on the current day after cataloging all the toy/holiday variants.


----------



## 6iixx

gwen was in my campsite today; it was such a nice difference to see a villager with a bit of a stutter   
 vesta officially has moved in, and is unpacking her boxes
started designing vesta's exterior; i'm not really sure of where her house placement is with how i've been decorating however, so i might be relocating her
kick was here today; he had a mini pleather bag i've been trying to find for a while, so i scooped that up instantly with a pair of garter socks
shari told me about the time she worked in an antique store today; she smashed a vase and made a new one to replace it.  it worked until some ritzy guy came in, thought it was a _work of art _and bought it for a lot of money. her laughing gave her away and she was promptly fired afterwards 

usual daily grind of tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, villager harassing, and shopping
bought my rendition of the plush puppy, which is in black
purchased the aurora wall from the nook cranny's seasonal section; it's.. whoa, just feckin' gorgeous


----------



## Mad Aly

Customized my house exterior
Traded someone a Tree's Bounty Big Tree DIY for 15 TBT Bells
Traded someone a Tree Sweater, Red Linen Dress, and Yellow Tube Top for Octagonal Glasses in Gray, Gold, and Purple
Talked to my villagers
Gave my villagers gifts
Fulfilled my villagers' requests
Did some shopping at Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters
Talked to Label
Dug up 4 fossils, had them assessed by Blathers, then sold them
Hit all 6 rocks
Shook my 17 trees for 5 wasps, and 2 pieces of furniture, and 10 coins of 100 Bells
Set up my first DIY shop, and arranged all the recipes on my beach
Had my first snowfall!


----------



## maria110

I gave gifts to villagers whose photos I still need but not much else.


----------



## Dunquixote

Might do some more later. In no particular order:

I chased flick on all of my characters to have some bugs turned into models.

I placed some podiums that one alt ordered. 

I placed the two garden gnomes I ordered on wooden stools.

I customized a painting set that I ordered and placed it on ironwood cupboard. 

I placed a tin robot on the cupboard next to the painting set but then thought maybe the black one would be better since the design i used is one for Kuma for One Piece. Also debated about using the design on a teddy bear if I can, so I ordered a baby bear along with the black tin robot.

I placed a jukebox that I ordered down but then removed it realizing i didn’t need it for the little area I’m decorating.

Bought today’s toy in the store and wrapped it and put it under one of my trees.

found and delivered sherb’s lost pouch after restarting a couple times since i couldn’t find him

gave judy and graham coconuts.

I crafted 2 wooden block stools and customized them. 

Today it was snowing for a little and I was going to take a screenshot but it stopped by the time I was ready . Punchy looked so cute in his winter coat and knit cap.

I might’ve forgotten something. But those are the main things I have done so far.


----------



## Rosch

Bob moved in today.
Maple gave me her photo yesterday.
Redd visited today. He has the Wistful (genuine), Serene (fake), Scary Painting (fake) and Ancient Statue (fake). Why is it always these artworks? I wanted the other statues.


----------



## Skandranon

Tasha moved in completing my islanders, no more move outs or in planned for the future


----------



## Miss Misty

Caught a Pond Smelt to complete the fish section of my museum
Caught a Lobster (boy the December sea creatures are slim pickings)
Wished on stars


----------



## Shawna

Welcomed Sylvia to my island.
Found out Daisy is moving in tomorrow
Found out I am now on two stars and crafted some things to put outside
Said goodbye to Tammy


----------



## AlyssaAC

Dug up all the fossils, picked the two weeds of the day, did Pascal and got a Mermaid Tiara, sold the daily seashells of the day and got my daily message in a bottle with a new DIY recipe in it, welcomed my fifth villager Norma, to my island, and went fishing and bug catching and caught some new critters for my encyclopedia.


----------



## Xme

I finally dug up all my rouge flowers haha


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Caught the pond smelt and sea butterfly yesterday.  Did lots of fishing and diving, but haven’t gotten the stringfish or lobster yet.


----------



## Shawna

Got my island to two stars.


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; got the golden rod diy, a top hat from whitney and some stuff from nook shopping!!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for marina
️ gifted a timber doorplate to skye
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 worked on my basement a bit
️ demolished one of my inclines
 harvested pumpkins 
️ sold turnips 
 crafted a timber doorplate, golden fishing rod, golden slingshot, golden axe and turkey day garden stands 
️ customized the timber doorplate, a wedding arch, a spooky table, a spooky carriage, spooky lanterns and some spooky chairs
 checked the recycling bin; found a cedar sapling 
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought rainbow sweaters (all variations), geometric-print pants (all variations), flare skirts (light blue, mint, pink), paintball masks (olive, white, yellow) and fleece pj’s (pink) from able’s + a dinosaur toy (grey) from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Sonata I ordered 
 Dug up 1k bells from the money hole and planted 10k
 Registered K.K. Sonata to the jukebox 
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop 
 Ordered K.K. Oasis from Nook Shopping 
 Dug up fossils 
 Dressed up in a formal style of clothes for Label! She gave me some Labelle socks in return! 
 Gave some browline glasses to Papi! He looks great in them and he gave me a faux-shearling coat in return! 
 Shot down balloons 
 Gave some book stands to Raymond! He gave me a school jacket in return! 
 Learned the DIY for an ironwood bed
 Invited Ankha to my campsite as an amiibo! She requested an ironwood low table so I crafted it for her and she gave me some full body tights in return! 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Got a new patterned fabric from Sable!
 Bought a checkered muffler and an acid-washed jacket
 Caught fish and bugs
 Gave gifts of apples to the rest of my villagers 
 Talked to villagers 
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks 
 Dug up manila clams
 Crafted fish bait 
 Dove for sea creatures 
 Harvested fruit 
 Watered flowers 
 Got the DIY bottle washed up on the shore


----------



## JKDOS

All done with fish. (Both Critterpedia and Museum)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334352491102658561

As soon as it snows. I'll get the dung beetle and be done with bugs..


----------



## 6iixx

signed on today to a _lot_ of snow falling; hoping it starts to stay 
did my usual daily grind of fossils, tree shaking, beach clean up, shopping, and villager harassing
officially set down vesta's new plot; she'll be moved there tomorrow, and her home will actually look like it fits into the atmosphere in comparison to now
made a few more winter-ized outfits for my wand
finally took care of the stumps i had been leaving around for the mushrooms to have extra places to spawn
cleaned some flowers up; relocated the good ones to their respectful beach and then sold the normal ones to timmy
been thinking about redoing my main beach with my shops, but that's going to require a lot of moving (and a lot of flowers need to find some good homes because i can't bare to sell or throw out hybrids)
popped some balloons
attempting to relocate my cafe / library area once more.  once vesta is officially moved i might utilize some of that area for it
started redoing some of boomer's 'yard' with the turkey day items


----------



## meo

Decorated a bit more for the holidays - waiting on a few more items from catalog to come in the mail (grr 5 limit). Satisfying how you decorate an area and having all your villagers flock to it.
TT'd back to the 15th to collect some ornaments/catch snowflakes on side town
Gifted a few sweaters around to the villagers for some coziness
Got the final nook mile points for customizing furniture


----------



## Rika092

-I did all my dailies and got the nook mile achievements
-dived for sea creatures, successfully found scallop and summoned pascal
-talked to my villagers
-planned out a new area for christmas tree farm!
-did terraforming
-popped balloons
-caught a red snapper
-Listened to KK's live music and got an album


----------



## maria110

I did various things but the highlights were receiving photos from Ribbot and Vivian.  That means I can now move Kyle in to replace Ribbot and will have an all wolf island with all the wolves photos in my dining room (since I attained Kyle's photo previously).  Yay!


----------



## Miss Misty

Gave Katt permission to move
Helped Gulliver
Picked up star fragments


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Got Muffy's photo.  Still looking for stringfish and lobster.  My diving and fishing remains unsuccessful.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

Ordered items for some friends

Gave coconuts to Graham and Judy.

Dropped off the bug models at my rep’s house from each of my alts.

Dropped off some materials for one of my alt’s from my rep’s storage

Put down the two additional dollhouses that I had ordered. Customized baby bear.

Removed some fence in front of the christmas decorations.

Dropped off some materials at my rep’s house

Placed two nutcrackers outside

Bought today’s toy and wrapped it and put it under tree. Bought another one and put it on ironwood cupboard.

I’m thinking of removing most of what i have out and putting more dollhouses out; not happy with my christmas decorated area. Ordered four more dollhouses and i think i ordered one other item for something else.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I made a mini cafe near my island’s entrance
I demolished a beach cafe I’ve had since the summer 
I crafted some crescent moon chairs and gifted a pink one to Rosie
I discovered that Tangy was sick enough that she didn’t want visitors. She is social distancing
I got some white street lamps on the forums 
A lovely forum user crafted me some frozen set items


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received an ironing set from whitney
 bam gave me his photo today!! <3
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
️ sold stuff
 did a few trades
️ worked on my left room and basement a bit 
 shot down balloons
️ built an incline 
 harvested and sold fruit 
️ crafted an iron garden table and some turkey day garden stands
 customized the iron garden table and a desktop computer
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought work shirts (all except red), plushie-muffler coats (orange, pink) and embroidered-pattern skirts (green, red) from able’s + a dollhouse (pink) and customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Shawna

1. Got my island to three stars
2. Donated a fossil to the museum
3. Went to a big fish mystery island tour and caught some good fish including a sturgeon, a stringfish, and some red snappers and football fish
4. FOUND ROONEY ON A MYSTERY ISLAND TOUR!!!! ^____^


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: got a letter from Label and the K.K. Oasis I ordered
 Went on a treasure hunt with Papi! The treasure was a chef’s outfit!
 Registered K.K. Oasis to the jukebox
 Invited Ankha to my campsite as an amiibo! She requested a palm-tree lamp and I crafted it for her and she gave me an apron in return! She also finally decided to move to my island!! 
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop 
 Dug up 1k bells from the money hole and planted 10k
 Ordered K.K. Condor through Nook Shopping
 Got the Nook Shopping app installed on my phone 
 Harvested fruit
 Sold items 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Got a new patterned fabric from Sable!
 Talked to villagers
 Gave gifts of apples to all my villagers 
 Caught fish and bugs
 Dug up fossils 
 Picked weeds
 Watered flowers 
 Dove for sea creatures 
 Gave a scallop to Pascal in return for a pearl 
 Crafted tools
 Dug up manila clams
 Crafted fish bait 
 Caught an oarfish on my first try! I donated it to the museum! 
 Caught a blue marlin! 
 Caught a tuna and donated it to the museum!!


----------



## meggiewes

I noticed that the grass is shifting from its autumn coloring to a light brownish color and that inspired me to take all of my mushroom decorations down, change up the exterior of my house, start setting up my hot cocoa stand, start setting up my letters to Santa writing spot, gave nearly all of my girls a festive tree dress, gave out more holiday sweaters, and set up a few minor decorations in villager yards. I'm also slowly taking down my pumpkins. I think I'll leave a couple of wild ones near my campsite, but most of them are going to be coming down by the first real snowfall of winter. I really, really want more holiday decorations so I can start decorating places. I know I'm being impatient, but I'm really excited about winter for some reason.

Erik's house might be my favorite spot right now! He has a pizza oven, a sleigh, a log bench, and a snowglobe in his yard. It is adorable! I need to update my dream address soon, but I've been waiting for the snow.


----------



## 6iixx

wisp showed up last night for a stroll; he gave me the exact variation of the bunk bed i had specifically ignored in my nooks cranny  :c
flick was romping around my house when i logged on today; gave him some orchid mantis to make a sculpture from
promptly sold my kids tent to octavian right after buying it; he was too excited i couldn't say no
starting to get my little playground area finished up
my usual dailies; trees, fossils, rocks, shops, & villagers
started thinking about my museum entrance; it utilizes two of my inclines, and given we can only have eight in total, i want to free one of those up for somewhere else.  that means my entire entrance has to be redone, because i based it on the fact that i would have had two symmetrical inclines to start it off.. so this is going to be interesting
caught a few bugs that i need a few duplicates for for flick, eventually; wanted to save them in my storage before they disappear for the season
gave opal some medicine; she gave me an after-school jacket in return
finally was able to catalog a street organ


----------



## GnarlyGarden

6iixx said:


> finally was able to catalog a street organ


I have 3 varieties of the street organ if you need to catalog more.


----------



## maria110

I gave gifts to the stubborn villagers who won't give me their photos.  Also, the other day, I accidentally buried a bag of 99K bells.  I was relieved today to find that it had produced more bags of 99K.  Last time I accidentally did this, I only got bags of 10K back.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Invited all three villagers from the Mystery Tour Islands onto my new island today.

Donated all fifteen things to Blathers to get the Museum built tomorrow.

Donated all the materials to Timmy and Tommy to start building their shop.

Paid off my loan.

Reorganized the trees on the bottom part of my island.

Went a little more fishing today.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid farewell to Katt (seriously though what was this good luck with a moveout request, normally it takes me like 10+ days for the bubble to bounce around)
MY FIRST BLUE ROSE FINALLY SPAWNED OMG


----------



## Mad Aly

Well, yesterday, like a fool, I posted what I did in the _New Leaf_ forum by mistake. So, _yesterday,_ I...

Checked my mail
Talked to my villagers and gave them gifts
Sold someone my extra Mush Low Stool DIY recipe for 10 TBT Bells
Caught a sea butterfly and a squid for the first time, then donated them to Blathers
Dug up all 4 fossils on my island, had them assessed by Blathers, then sold them at Nook's Cranny
Did some shopping at Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters
Sold all the fish I had saved up to C.J. and made well over 200k Bells in total
Hit all 6 rocks on my island
Shook my 17 trees to get wasps (5), 100 Bells (10), and furniture (2)
Caught a tarantula that spawned on my island
And then, _today,_ I...

Bought rugs, wallpaper, and flooring from Saharah
Spoke and gave gifts to my villagers
Shopped at Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters
Dug up and assessed all four fossils, then sold the ones I didn't want/need
Decorated my island with whatever fossil sets I had
Decorated the entrance of my island
Shook my 17 trees to get wasps (5), 100 Bells (10), and furniture (2)
Hit all my six rocks
Traded 13 NMTs for a Snowflake Wreath DIY recipe and an Iceberg Flooring DIY recipe
Finished the night by visiting someone's island to get a DIY from Celeste and wish on a ton of shooting stars~


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; got a painter’s coverall from whitney!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 returned a lost book to audie
️ helped out gulliver 
 sold stuff
️ worked on my left room and basement
 browsed through some designs to potentially use
️ did a trade
 shot down balloons 
️ demolished an incline 
 crafted a net
️ customized a wooden table and chest 
 checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought reindeer sweaters (all variants), color-block dress shirts (green, purple, red), baseball uniforms (green, orange, yellow), retro shades (blue, grey, purple) and belted wraparound skirts (blue, red) from able’s + a kids’ tent (stripes) and some customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Stayed up till past 4am terraforming and preparing the new area for my villagers neighborhood @w@ so tired. So proud...


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Condor I ordered 
 Dug up 1k from the money hole and planted 10k
 Learned the DIY for an ironwood clock 
 Delivered a present from Mitzi to Marshal
 Registered K.K. Condor to the jukebox
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Got a new patterned fabric from Sable
 Bought all 5 different coloured rainbow sweaters and a visual punk dress
 Bought a pet bed
 Talked to villagers
 Gave Papi a painting set!
 Gave a cat tower to Raymond and got a pom casquette in return!
 Gave gifts of apples to the rest of my villagers 
 Picked weeds 
 Dug up fossils
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop 
 Chopped wood
 Got fossils assessed 
 Donated a brachio pelvis to the museum 
 Requested Farewell from K.K. Slider!


----------



## Cakecrazy909

changed up my plaza- moved the fountain from there to an intersection in the path, so i had to fill it up. put a few stalls and now it's a cafe area


----------



## 6iixx

totally forgot it was hans birthday today - luckily i walked in there with a good enough gift already in my pocket
daily grind of tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop-going, and villager harassing
gala taught me how to make a peach hat
my fourth lily-of-the-valley flower spawned today  
kk is visiting today; gotta make sure to get a copy of cruisin' for opal and shari
still attempting to re-work my museum entrance somehow


----------



## maria110

I received more villager photos.  I'm now 56 for 57 villager photos since I started collecting photos.  The one remaining -- Drago.    I'm not sure what it will take to get his photo.  A mountain of snacks?   If that were an option in the game, I would buy it for him.


----------



## eseamir

my fiance plays as the second character on my island but he doesn't actually get on very often so he has basically No furniture, wallpaper, or flooring and his house looks Sad and empty so today I spent some time going back and forth between my account and his to give him some of my unused furniture and set up his house to look like someone actually lives there (he literally had three rooms off the main one And an upstairs and all he had in his house was a bed that I gave him, a box of records, his camping lantern, and a giant papa panda )


----------



## Slaxmax

I created an art-related cafe for my museum  It's not done yet though


----------



## Mad Aly

Checked my mail and opened my Nook Shopping orders
Picked up all the star fragments on my beach 
Dug up my four fossils, had them assessed by Blathers, and sold the extras
Hit all my six rocks
Spoke to and gave gifts to my villagers
Did some shopping at Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters
Did some redecorating in my room
Requested K.K. Slider to play "Farewell" and registered the track to play in the main room of my house
Got a letter from a friend whose birthday is tomorrow, so I wrote back saying Happy Birthday and attached a present


----------



## Miss Misty

Went island hopping for a new villager
Went to K.K. concert (K.K. Reggae)
Invited Blanche (not a dreamy and now I have a ton of snooties, but she was cute and I'm tired & running low on NMTs)


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a safety vest from whitney and a sombrero from gulliver! 
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 got k.k. country from mr. slider
️ sold stuff
 ordered some items
️ shot down balloons
 built a new incline 
️ changed my house exterior 
 customized villager pics
️ checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a rubber apron
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought parka undercoats (all except yellow), everyday tights (black, grey, light grey, white) and a down skirt (blue) from able’s + a rc helicopter (yellow) and customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Airysuit

Im not sure if its an accomplishment, but I found out I failed somewhere in my blue-rose-breeding proces, because I got a black rose from a red rose that is not supposed to make black roses...
So what I did accomplish today is understanding what I probably did wrong, and starting over in a method where I can't make that mistake again!
So another 3 months of breeding down the drain  but at least it keeps me busy and coming back to the game everyday 
Sometimes the journey is as good as the destination!


----------



## Purities

Today I just started cleaning up the place, weeding, trashing non hybrid flowers that were getting in the way of my decorating everywhere. I stepped up my fishing game and expanded my critterpedia with bugs and fish, something I’ve been slacking on a lot and haven’t paid any attention to! I ended up catching a saw shark and some prehistoric fish lmao! Collecting Manila clams and crafting fish bait, U
dug up fossils and donated / sold what needed to be  

Enjoy this cute picture of Skye and I chilling by our new waterfall area


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: got a letter from the Happy Home Academy 
 Learned the DIY for some small cardboard boxes from Ketchup 
 Got some rubber high-tops from Ankha
Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered DJ K.K. from Nook Shopping
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Bought five packets of wrapping paper
 Got a new patterned fabric from Sable
 Gave Papi a green Pom casquette, he loved the colour! 
 Learned the DIY for a tiny library from Mitzi 
 Talked to villagers
 Gave gifts of apples to the rest of my villagers
 Caught a common butterfly for Poppy! She gave me a suit of lights in return


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Got up super early this morning without an alarm, so I got to witness fog again!  Happy that I managed to catch the last fish (the Stringfish) after using 16 pieces of bait (didn't get anywhere yesterday with my S/O after using 45, so we decided to do this on our own time).  Now I can focus on digging up clams and crafting bait for him to catch it. xD


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I visited stores and started buying my villiagers holiday sweaters in their favorite colors to wear.


----------



## Azrael

Relocated my Nook Shop again! 
Started decorating around the shop.
Working on some terraforming behind the museum. Probably gonna make a study area behind the museum. 
Picked up a recipe form trades.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Caught a lobster!!

Accidentally gave the KK song that my alt sent me to Pecan.  Note to self:  don’t wrap gifts when sending to/from alts.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020

PS  at least Pecan was happy to get it.


----------



## maria110

It's not the end of the day yet but I already booted Drago (without ever receiving his photo) because he was driving me nuts.  About 20 more gifts than anyone else and still wouldn't give the photo.  Boo.  I brought Nan in with an Amiibo card to boot him.  She's adorable!

I also decorated for northern hemisphere Christmas.  I'm not sure what I want to do with the southern hemisphere island yet.


----------



## xlisapisa

It’s been a long and stressful journey but I’ve finally  managed to get my first blue rose! Now that I have successful breed all of the different types of hybrid colors I can finally start cleaning my island up of excess flowers. It’s a mess and it’s getting out of control. Everything else I did today included:

Checked my mail; received a Statue of Liberty from Gulliver and HHA letter, still haven’t reached gold trophy status.
Bud has officially moved in and Chief is all settled.
Gifted all villagers presents.
Still spooky season (falling way behind) so Jeremiah was crafting a spooky chair. Already had, so was gifted pumpkins instead.
Checked Nooks (nothing good) and Able’s (bought a few outfits I didn’t already have)
Found Beardo’s “Mi diario secreto” lost item.
Went diving for Pascal, received a pearl.
Cyd was crafting a wooden low table (already acquired)
Visited Harv’s Island to get new resident posters catalogued before I forget to.
Wisp was floating around at night so I decided to give him a hand, got awarded with clothes; PJ outfit in navy blue when asking for something new. I didn’t have that variant yet.
A couple of shooting stars, nothing special.
Prepare for the ending of the month, hopefully I can catch up a little faster. Plus haven’t celebrated my birthday yet in game since I’m so behind.


----------



## meo

Talked to all the freeloaders villagers. gifted a few
Celebrated Kyle's birthday
Shopped
Got some more things prepped for holiday presents for people and got them wrapped
Finally picked up all the fall stuff in the second town
Cleared out a little bit in my storage - I'd like to think it counts for something lol even if the spaces will be filled prolly tomorrow by something else


----------



## Sharksheep

Checked Able Sisters for new clothes
Cleared out some mystery islands to break some axes for the golden tool recipes
Got the shells and star fragments off my beach
Picked up branches 
Sold Carmen on discord for nook mile tickets last night so I was looking a new villager today. Was tempted to take some of the early ones like Goose, Plucky, and Sprocket. Decided to stop on Whitney. Only took about 14 tickets  
Cleaned up my storage a bit


----------



## eseamir

I spent some time redecorating a bit of beach area that had gotten overgrown with some weeds, worked a bit more on my fiance's house because there's no way He's ever going to put any furniture in his house, downloaded a few more custom designs for my outfits, did a couple trades to get some new furniture, and mostly just ran around for half an hour because I've been at work almost all day haha


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Welcomed Blanche to the island


----------



## John Wick

Demolished my forest for the 100th time.


----------



## deana

I gave out wrapped fruit presents to my villagers to try to get some new winter clothes and I successfully got a new cute item (boa parka) from Peewee  

Spent some time at Harv's Island to try to pick out some suitable clothing to be a birthday gift for Monty tomorrow.

I also checked both shops, shook the trees on my Island to get my 2 furniture, and Wisp was on my Island so I collected his spirit pieces and got some new wallpaper from him.


----------



## Crowsie

Started dismantling my autumn decoration to prepare for the holidays. Swapping out hardwood for cedar trees, replacing apple trees with oranges, etc.


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a ice-hockey uniform from whitney, an item that i ordered and a letter from the HHA!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 bought turnips from daisy mae
️ sold stuff
 did a trade
️ shot down balloons
 demolished an incline 
️ worked on my house exterior a bit 
 harvested and sold fruit
️ crafted a net and ornament wreath 
 customized villager pics
️ checked the recycling bin; found a pair of holey socks
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought silk pants (all except green), bolero coats (all except pink), a boa fleece (green) and rhinestone shades (red) from able’s + a mini circuit (red/white) from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Airysuit

I finished my library basement! It is looking really cute and cozy right now, especially with the pop up books


----------



## Slaxmax

I created a rock stage, which totally doesn't fit with my island, but I also don't care because it's cool lol


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the DJ K.K. I ordered and two letters with gifts from my sister 
 Learned the DIY for a cherry dress from Ketchup 
 Delivered a package from Gayle to Poppy
 Registered DJ K.K. to the jukebox 
 Bought a messenger bag and a pleather shoulder bag from Kicks 
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered K.K. Parade from Nook Shopping
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 5 wrapping papers 
 Bought a patchwork coat 
 Talked to villagers
 Gave Papi a checkered muffler, he loved it and gave me a cushion in return!
 Gave Ankha some rhinestone shades, she gave me a school jacket in return!
 Gave gifts of apples to the rest of my villagers 
 Hit rocks 
 Dug up fossils
 Assessed fossils 
 Completed some nook mile+ tasks
 Sold items
 Harvested fruit 
 Got some semi-opaque socks from Papi 
 Time travelled to the 11th to make a snowboy! I learnt the frozen table DIY! 
 Caught some snowflakes 
 Got the ski-slope wall DIY, iceberg wall DIY, falling-snow wall DIY and the snowflake pochette DIY from balloons


----------



## jokk

i collected a lot of my wishlist items!


----------



## 6iixx

yesterday i was unable to post  :c

hans gave me his photo in the mail!  i guess he really liked the birthday present i gave him
usual daily grind of activities
caught most of the december fish that i needed for my collection; tried for the sea creatures too but that lobster didn't want to show up
_attempted_ to catch a tarantula because one _finally_ spawned on my island while i was playing after 7pm last night - i missed it and promptly passed out  if my net was just angled a little more up.. i'd finally have a specimen for blathers
officially became friends with vesta; i gifted her a dinosaur fossil so i can keep her appearance and house 100% accurate to her original looks; i'm not sure if i'll be letting her go after i obtain her photo, but at least this way if i do, she can go to a home without looking like she's a completely different character
wisp paid a visit last night; i think he gave me a den chair?  i asked for something i didn't have yet, so  

today was a little bit slower, but still got a few things done so far

i cataloged so many items today thanks to @TheSillyPuppy !  winter wardrobe and toy variations  

usual daily grind; trees, rocks, fossils, villagers, & shops
bought a fake statue today from redd, because it'll look nice outside my museum, and the only real art he had available i already have in my museum
cleaned up a lot of weeds and new flower spawns from all the snowfall
hopefully i'll get a proper start on my museum entrance for the millionth time before the day is done


----------



## Miss Misty

Sold some fish to CJ
Commissioned a Guppy model from CJ


----------



## maria110

I did a lot of things.  On one island, I invited Cookie in to replace Chrissy.  I talked to all my villagers.  I received several new DIY recipes, including ice wand (time traveling), rose bed, wooden table mirror, and golden slingshot.  I used the turkey day garden stands to decorate a little around the outside of Prince Colton's "chateau".  I changed from one custom path to another and had to make some fixes where the new path didn't have the same shaped tiles as the old one.  Did more Christmas decorating.


----------



## annex

I finally finished my Christmas room. Took two weeks. I changed it numerous times, and was finally happy with the results today.

Made a perfect snowboy.

Caught a dung beetle and finished the bug exhibit in the museum. Did that yesterday. Made a golden net today.

Bought close to 20 winter hats at Ables. So cute. Had to have every color. Not an accomplishment, but sure was fun.


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Parade I ordered
 Registered the K.K. Parade to the jukebox 
 Delivered a present from Poppy to Gayle 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Collected my daily bonus nook miles from the Nook Stop 
 Dug up fossils 
 Bought three animal print coats (pink, blue, purple), six cardigan-shirt combos (grey, black, pink, yellow, teal, blue), and all the colours of giant bows (white, black, red, pink, orange, yellow, green, blue) 
 Gave Papi some apples and he gave me an analog kitchen scale on return 
 Gave Poppy a white giant ribbon and got a short peacoat in return 
 Gave Gayle a pink giant ribbon and got a garden lantern in return 
 Gave Marshal a blue giant ribbon and got a wrestler uniform in return 
 Gave Raymond a black giant ribbon and for an after-school jacket in return
 Gave Ankha a blue giant ribbon and got a pajama dress in return 
 Moved Marshal’s home next to Raymond’s
Time travelled to the 11th to make a perfect snowboy! I learnt the DIY for a frozen arch! 
 Caught some snowflakes 
 Learnt the DIY for some steel flooring from Raymond


----------



## 6iixx

last night before bed, i was determined to find another tarantula spawn.  *and i caught it!* 

opal taught me how to make a bamboo candleholder
shari gave me her photo today!  

usual daily grind; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop-going, and villager harassing
bought some rugs from saharah
spent the better part of today fishing, attempting to get an oarfish; only sea bass  

bought the last variation of the available toys today - it was the pink rc helicopter
finally have over half of my last loan saved up in my abd; i'mma get there eventually tom, i swear


----------



## xara

not me forgetting to post yesterday 

️ checked the mail; received a toga from whitney and bamboo shoots from daisy mae!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 bought a genuine wistful painting from redd
️ sold stuff
 did a trade
️ shot down balloons 
 got a pearl from pascal 
️ built a new incline 
 crafted a shovel 
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought terry-cloth nightgowns (all variants), yodel sweaters (all variants), aran-knit caps (all variants), pleather skirts (beige, blue, red, yellow) and a balloon hat (orange) from able’s + a puppy plushie (tri-coloured) and a customization kit from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I can never remember everything I did, time traveler jet lag or something.  Today I received in the mail the 2nd to last piece of art for my one museum.  Just need Wild Painting Right Half.  I found and gave gifts to the three villagers whose photos I don't yet have: Willow, Nan, and Cookie.  I talked to most of my villagers.  I finished getting the frozen recipes from Snowboy on the winter island.  I shook a lot of trees and crafted a few illuminated reindeer and a three tiered snow person.  I added some valuables to one house to try to get the gold trophy this coming Sunday.  Bought a bunch of clothes at Able Sisters.  Thought about resetting my southern hemisphere island but decided not to do it yet.


----------



## Akeath

I caught the last fish I needed to fill my fish section in my critterpedia and museum! It was a Mahi Mahi - I had to find a southern hemisphere island and fish for it there because it was the only critter I'd missed in all the months I've played Animal Crossing (I got the game on release day last spring).


----------



## Tiffany

I got rid of So. Many. Flowers. it was torture


----------



## BoringNameHere

Made and decorated a heart-shaped pond area. Also decided to not ignore Gulliver passed out on my beach and found his 5 parts


----------



## Matt0106

Made a little island with a ton of those Toy Doll houses, and I've been clearly my plateau to swap out the flowers and change up the terrain a bit


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a grasshopper-head model from whitney and a genuine wistful painting from redd!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 returned a lost pouch to skye 
️ brought lily some medicine as she was sick today :’c
 bought some rugs from saharah; didn’t get any new ones, unfortunately :/
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons 
️ prevented beau from moving 
 demolished an incline 
️ did a trade 
 ordered some items 
️ crafted a fishing rod
 checked the recycling bin
️  collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought quilted jackets (blue, brown, pink), dress pants (beige, berry red, navy blue), a dreamy sweater (pink), a flight jacket (black) and square glasses (brown) from able’s + a pop-up book (the ocean blue) and some medicine from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

Did a treasure hunt with Poppy, the treasure was some triangle shades! 
 Caught fish and bugs 
 Dug up fossils 
 Learnt the DIY for a fancy rose wreath from Papi 
 Got some cross-belt sandals from Papi 
 Returned a lost item to Mitzi and got a track jacket in return 
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop 
 Harvested fruit
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 5 wrapping paper
 Talked to villagers
 Gave gifts of apples to villagers
 Went to Redd’s ship and bought a real Worthy Painting 
 Hit rocks 
 Time travelled to the 11th to make a perfect snowboy! I made one and got the DIY for a frozen counter! 
 Caught some snowflakes
 Learnt the DIY from the recipe bottle washed up on the shore 
 Went balloon farming! I got the DIY for a snowflake wall! 
 Learnt the DIY for a shell bed from Ketchup 
 Got some velour boots from Papi


----------



## JKDOS

Started terraforming near the Town Hall. Trying something new.


----------



## Galaxite

I accomplished a whole lot of nothing. There's not much to do besides the daily stuff for me right now.


----------



## 6iixx

learned the log bed diy from chrissy, & the cabin wall diy from my message in a bottle (surprising, considering my bottle hasn't given me a new diy in what feels like weeks)
returned lobo's bag to him today; apparently it gets all the utility points, but none for style   
usual daily grind of tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, & shop-going
started gifting my villagers all the wallpaper and rugs that i'm never going to use, or have duplicates of - this way i can make sure vesta stays as 100% to herself as possible and still obtain her picture quickly   i've decided that i might let her go to a better home when i have accomplished her portrait
label was here today, asking for a vacation outfit.  right at the beginning of winter.. 

got two out of the three last maple diys i needed
grabbed up that dino toy i missed the very first day the toy variations started coming out; i didn't get any celebratory candles, though, so waiting on those to pop up still
still mulling around ideas for my museum; so much to do for that area still that i'm getting less and less motivation for it


----------



## -Lumi-

Erased all my fall paths and replaced them with real brick ones! I found these cute Christmas light bordering paths that I’ll add to them once the snow comes 

I took down most of the fences today! I had the spooky ones up, which are really cute but not what I want for the holidays. I was hoping we’d get special holiday fences but it doesn’t seem like we do unless I missed something! I decided to use the hedge fences since I think they’ll look cute with snow on them! I just have to do my yard but it’s the biggest so I don’t have enough fences for my yard yet. 

I hit all the rocks in my town today!

Found my beach DIY


----------



## John Wick

When I saw it was snowing it made me ill, and I got a massive ocular migraine, so my wife is playing with her character.

She redid the forest.


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Plucky at the campsite
Helped Gullivarr


----------



## Plume

Caught my first shrimp, donated it to the museum.
Helped Gullivarr.
Gifted Fuchsia the Festive-tree dress in silver...she looks so cute!!
Gifted Mint the pom-pom sweater in white.


----------



## maria110

Bought yet another fake Warrior Statue from Jolly Redd.  I'm going to have my own terra-cotta army someday.  Also, was time traveling and landed on Sunday and received a gold HHA trophy for my newer house.   I finally finished the guest bedroom attic with more celestial items and finished my mad scientist basement, which must have driven up the score.  The mad scientist room is partly inspired by Ribbot, who has moved away, but I liked him and I'm glad to be reminded of him.

Also ordered a Grand Banded Dragonfly model from Flick.  Catching banded dragonflies is fun.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Was I surprised to see that I'd completed a Nook Miles achievement today! 

Catching a paper kite butterfly triggered it. "You've Got The Bug!" So, apparently, in 9 months, I've caught 5,000 bugs. That seems like a lot.  But I really do enjoy catching bugs. More so than fishing or diving. And I'm kind of addicted to catching the big butterflies. If I see them, I have to catch them. The paper kite butterfly, Queen Alexandra's birdwing, the atlas moth and the agrias butterfly. I see one and I have to run after it until I catch it. I just have to.


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: got the K.K. Stroll, K.K. Rally, worthy painting and famous painting I ordered
 Poppy came up to me and gave me a throwback wrestling figure 
 Registered K.K. Rally to the jukebox
 Donated the famous painting and worthy painting to the museum 
 Collected daily bonus nook miles from the Nook Stop 
 Ordered K.K. Metal through Nook Shopping 
 Learnt the DIY for a cherry umbrella from Ketchup
 Delivered a package from Mitzi to Marshal 
 Gave Marshal a stovetop expresso maker and got a magic kit in return 
 Gave Ankha a stack of apples and got a sleeved apron in return 
 Gave Ketchup a stack of apples and got a baby romper in return 
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got a work apron in return 
 Gave Poppy a monstera and got a boa fleece in return 
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got a painters coverall in return 
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got a basketball tank in return 
 Hit rocks 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 10 wrapping paper
 Sold items
 Harvested fruit 
 Caught a dace for Raymond and got a mama panda in return 
 Gave an essay set to Raymond, he loved it! 
 Talked to villagers 
 Commissioned a piece from Flick: gave him 3 emperor butterflies 
 Completed some nook mile+ tasks


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a striped shirt from whitney and the toy day items that i ordered!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons 
 prevented audie from moving :/
️ built an incline
 got a pearl from pascal
️ harvested and sold fruit
 checked the recycling bin; found some patchwork-tile flooring
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought heavy-duty shirts (blue, green), octagonal glasses (green, purple) and a retro coat (yellow) from able’s + some customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## meggiewes

I finally took down all of my pumpkins today. I also decided that I didn't like something about my rock garden, so I smashed it up completely. I took down my playground. And I'm going to take away nearly all of my paths in preparation for the big snowfall! I also decided to demolish one of my bridges to redo part of that river and replace it with two bridges. I'm also planning to play with not fully grown pine trees, stumps, and the edges of cliffs.

I'm excited. This is the first major overhaul my town has had in a while. I have no idea what I'm going to do for winter. I have a few extra mush DIYs that I might try to trade for festive DIYs since I'm not normally so lucky with the balloons anymore since I'm playing less.


----------



## Slaxmax

I built and customized two silos! I'm planning on adding panels in between them so that it's full enough to hide Resident Services xD haha


----------



## JKDOS

Moved the shop and cleaned up some of my pansy infestation.


----------



## 6iixx

meggiewes said:


> I also decided that I didn't like something about my rock garden, so I smashed it up completely.


 oh my goodness, you're beyond brave. no matter the quirks i have with mine, i can't bare to tear it down and start all over. are you planning on making another rock garden eventually, or letting them spawn wherever they happen to go? if you end up making another one, i hope it goes smoothly for you 


logged on to find it snowing so heavily; so excited for tomorrow
label sent me some tickets today
usual daily grind of tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop-going, and villager harassing
made some stone-related decorations to place around; i want more rocks and natural-looking decorations
hopkins was at my campsite today; a rabbit with the catchphrase 'thumper'   i won a down ski jacket and some skiwear from him
helped gullivarrr get his lazy bones back in gear
learned the crest doorplate diy
gave pascal another scallop; he gave me a pearl in return
still working on museum entrance ideas


----------



## jiny

i got bam and maple from island hopping c:


----------



## meggiewes

6iixx said:


> oh my goodness, you're beyond brave. no matter the quirks i have with mine, i can't bare to tear it down and start all over. are you planning on making another rock garden eventually, or letting them spawn wherever they happen to go? if you end up making another one, i hope it goes smoothly for you



 The ability to change nearly everything is the best thing about this game!  I'm going to first get them to spawn wherever they want to. Then I'm going to make a new rock garden in a different location. I'm not sure how I'm going to have it look yet.

Either way, I'm not going to put it back up until after Christmas.  Gives me more time to think.about how I want it.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Did my dailiys
Started to decorate my kitchen
Ran around and enjoted the snow


----------



## Sharksheep

Winter is coming!
Deflowered my island so they don't do crazy from all the snow
Picked up seashells
Bought clothes from ables
Sold some nook mile tickets today
Did some diving to try to get a lobster for museum. No luck so far
Gave gifts to villagers
Shot down some balloons
Picked up some of the random items I had another my island
Started to put together some items for my museum gift shop


----------



## Fye

haven't done one of these in so long

finished my forced-perspective train station area! I used the throwback containers, a traintrack custom design, bee hives for the station, a dollhouse for a house in the distance, a garden lantern, a few baby trees, and some random furniture that worked. added a rocket in the distance as well cause that makes just as much sense as the train.
somewhat finished my campsite - it's got the bare minimum right now: outdoor table and benches with dishes, mugs, handy water cooler, cooler box, camp stove, hammock, camp fire, and lots of seating. I want to flesh it out a little more some day but for now I'm happy with this - especially since it's rather out of the way so my villagers rarely go there
got rid of all the flowers of my beach, as well as the ones that grew on my paths or just outside the gardens in general - balloon hunting is going to be so much easier now!
finished crafting 3 shell dining sets for my beach, and planted some palm trees here and there. also but down a few beach towels, surfboards, a sandcastle, and a little beach picnic area. 
finally uploaded a dream address! my island isn't really done yet but the overall areas are there and they've been furnished enough to look inhabited so I'm happy enough with that! I'll add little details here and there and finally furnish my alts' houses over the next few months and probably update the dream address again in cherry blossom season


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Snow all day today! So excited to see the snow-covered ground tomorrow. :3

Dodged Daisy all day because Judy asked me to deliver Fishing Waders to her. ;_;
Kabuki was unpacking his boxes~
Cleared two sections of my island for snowballs to spawn; I really hope they're empty enough. I'll find out tomorrow!
Did my gifting rounds 
Checked the shops and Kicks for new stuff
Dug up and assessed fossils 
Continuing to put up decorations for the holidays 
Closed out the night by setting up Jail Bars all along the west beaches... balloon-farming tomorrow night... my greatest weakness in this game.


----------



## maria110

Caught three more banded dragonflies.  
Shot down present balloons containing illuminated tree and illuminated present and made a couple illuminated presents.  Wasted a lot of time hanging around the beaches trying to get more recipes. 
Gave presents to Cookie, Nan, and Willow.  Sat around with Colton.  Told Sherb and Vivian that they are not allowed to leave.
Swam and dove looking for Pascal.  Received the mermaid bed recipe.  
Dug up a small fraction of unwanted flowers.  Caught snowflakes.  Made snow boys.  Time traveled to Sterling's birthday and gave him a present.
Took way too many screenshots.  
Debated whether or not to reset southern hemisphere island.  Decided to wait until after Toy Day to decide.  
Counted number of items on island that I'd want to move to my other island before resetting.  It would take so many trips.  And I'd lose the over 500 recipes I've learned. Ugh. 
 Contemplating just digging up most of the flowers to get a new look, just saving a few of each.  
Would take a long time but not as long as moving everything to the other island.  Fewer flowers would help it look more forested.  Maybe add some leaf piles.


----------



## John Wick

Talked to Wolfgang because I'm so close to deleting my game and he's the only one I care about.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Saw a dung beetle pushing a snowball around, caught the dung beetle, and then I was told I've caught every bug there is to catch! Blathers says the bug collection in the museum is complete!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Woke up early just to see the snkw and caught some sbowflakes


----------



## Garrett

Caught a dung beetle and completed the bug museum.
Built a snowman after much messing about with disintegrating snowballs. 
Helped Gullivarrrr.
Welcomed new resident Cherry. 
Got Vivian's photo. 
Rather good day!


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: got the emperor butterfly model and the Metal K.K. I ordered
 Registered Metal K.K. to the jukebox 
 Got some pleather ankle booties from Ketchup 
 Got the recipe bottle washed up on the beach: it was the DIY for a shell partition
 Got the DIY for an ironwood cupboard from Ankha 
 Harvested fruit 
 Caught snowflakes 
 Collected daily bonus nook miles from
the Nook Stop
 Ordered K.K. Fusion through Nook Shopping 
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got a simple panel in return 
 Gave a stack of apples to Poppy and got a bathrobe in return
 Gave Ankha a stack of apples and got a faux-shearling coat in return 
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got a baby panda in return 
 Gave Raymond a fax machine and got a cordless phone in return 
 Gave Ketchup a stack of apples and got a basketball tank in return 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Bought six red wrapping paper
 Bought five sweaters on shirts (grey, pink, blue, green, yellow)
 Completed some nook mile+ tasks 
 Gave Marshal a stack of apples and got a bidet in return 
 Gave Papi a yodel cardigan and got a rubber apron on return 
 Made a perfect snowboy and got the DIY for an ice wand! 
 Went balloon farming and got the DIYs for a ski-slope flooring and iceberg flooring!


----------



## Junalt

- Got the last bug (dung beetle)
- Got all 8 of the new snow DIYs from balloons


----------



## JKDOS

Finished setting up the new shop area I terraformed for the day before.


----------



## leohyrule

Today, I did a lot again. I was able to get the last sculpture for my museum, so now I only need two more paintings. I moved the pathway to my house and had to move my house to the beach before I could move it to where I wanted. I was able to get about 4 more floral diys again from yesterday so I only need 7 more now. I had to move a bunch of flowers that spawned on my island because of the snow. On a sidenote, I'm so excited about the snow sticking to the ground now! I gave away a bunch of flowers that were crowding the campsite on my island. I'm still not sure what to do with that area, but now I can actually put things there. I decided where to put the lilies of the valley in my island. I tried trying to get the lobster or whatever for my museum but still couldn't find it. I added nova lights to the top of my waterfall in all different colors so now it doesn't look as plain anymore, because I wanted more nova lights in my town but didn't know where to put them. I moved the plastic pool in the dog park so it's not in the middle of the path anymore. I got Beau's picture and put it in my house. I just need 7 more items to get the achievement, but I have no idea where to put anything. Then I'm going to completely change my back room to an arcade. I traded some hardwood for softwood and crafted some items for someone. I gave my friend one of the valiant statues he wanted and wedding organs cause he's making a castle area for his house. Audie's house got moved to the beach and I need to decorate it.


----------



## Splinter

I'm trying to make a tiny village with a railroad running through it and stuff, other than that all I've done is make a snowman and catch snowflakes.


----------



## velv3tkisses

I created my first (horribly looking) snowboy!


----------



## meggiewes

Last night I removed all my paths and discovered that I didn't actually use a path all that much. So I'm re-doing my island! Not completely, but tweaking it significantly.

And my husband finally made noises about reading in his copy of ACNH, so I get to take over his island and do my idea of a super natural, forest island with a big lake! I've been tempted to re-do my island, so now I can use his as a testing ground.


----------



## JellyLu

I crafted my first snowboy and he happened to be perfect  Also have Flurry in my campsite which is so fitting for the first day of snow ♡


----------



## visibleghost

i opened the game and didn't do anything...... some days it just b like that i guess


----------



## meggiewes

I re-did the layout of my Tudor Garden and I put a custom path down for my town plaza. I also moved around my store so I can adjust a cliff and I'm working on demolishing and building new bridges. I am also changing up all of the fences to work better with the snow. I decided to pay off my house loan so I can get a basement and more storage.

Snow happens and I have to re-arrange everything!


----------



## Rosch

Daily chores aside, yesterday...

Caught the dung beetle, the last bug I need.
Made my first snowboy. Relied on eyeballing so it turned out imperfect.
Hoarded snowflakes.
Attended Sterling's birthday.
Caught a firefly squid & spider crab, the two critters I need, with the help of an amazing friend.
Completed the museum.
Went balloon grinding. Got 6/8 Snowflake DIYs.
Today...

Sterling mailed me his 2nd photo as thanks from his birthday yesterday.
Made my first Perfect Snowboy. Used the ear alignment method.
Went balloon grinding. Got the last 2 remaining Snowflake DIYs.
Hoarded more snowflakes.


----------



## Mad Aly

- Checked my mail and opened packages
- Spoke to my villagers and gave them gifts
- Built my first Snowboy and got an Ice Wand DIY
- Popped a balloon, got a Snowflake Wreath DIY
- Caught a bunch of snowflakes
- Changed my look to warmer clothes
- Did a trade with someone


----------



## Mick

- Updated some of my ground patterns to work with the snow.
- Made my first snowboy. It was perfect, after several attempts!
- Caught a dung beetle, finished the bug collection
- Also decided I didn't like my river. Started tearing stuff down and moving it around. This is going to be a very big project, I hope it pays off!


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snow boy for the Ice Wall DIY
Caught a Dung Beetle to finish off my bug collection
Bought a Jolly Painting from Redd


----------



## John Wick

Decided not to delete my game, thanks to my wife (hugs), so we took out another part of the river and terraformed a little, and started moving three of the villagers to the beach, because we want them one space back, and one space to the right.

They're too close to the airport the way they currently are.


----------



## xara

️ snow finally stuck today!! everything looks so gorgeous,, 
 checked the mail; received a rattan towel basket from whitney and a sideways pirate barrel from gullivarrr!
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
️ did one of label’s fashion checks and got some labelle shorts 
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons; found the diy for the falling-snow wallpaper, the last snowflake diy that i needed!
 built my very first snowboy and got the frozen bed diy + a large snowflake!!
️ caught a dung beetle, the last bug i needed and donated it to the museum!! my insect exhibit is now complete, also :’)
 caught snowflakes
️ prevented skye from moving :/ 
 built an incline 
️ changed my house exterior a bit
 had shooting stars tonight and so i got to make some wishes + got star fragments from celeste! 
️ crafted a net and shovel
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought denim jackets (light blue, navy blue), wide chino pants (all except beige), concierge uniforms (brown, red, white) and batter’s helmets (all except yellow) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## eseamir

I finished up doing some decorating on a secret hidden tea party area I started yesterday, worked out a bit of terraforming/decorating to pull a few areas together better, and built a lavender garden next to my honey farm


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Fusion I ordered 
 Registered the K.K. Fusion to the jukebox 
 Caught a sea butterfly for Ankha and for an after-school jacket in return 
 Learnt the DIY for a mossy garden rock from Papi 
 Talked to villagers 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 5 pink wrapping paper and 5 orange wrapping paper 
 Bought 2 coatigans (grey and pink) 
 Gave a stack of apples to Mitzi and got a balmacaan coat in return
 Gave Papi a board game and got a rattan towel basket in return 
 Gave Ketchup a stack of apples and got a skiwear in return
 Gave Ankha a stack of apples and got a relay tank in return
 Gave Poppy a rattan waste bin and got a relay tank in return 
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got a striped shirt in return 
 Gave Marshal a stack of apples and got a chef’s outfit in return 
 Caught snowflakes 
 Gave Raymond a wall mounted phone and got a shaved ice maker in return 
 Dug up fossils 
 Made a perfect snowboy and got the DIY for a frozen sculpture! 
 Time travelled to the 15th and made another perfect snowboy! I got the DIY for a frozen bed! 
 Raymond came up to me and gave me a festive wreath! 
 Went balloon farming and got the DIY for an illuminated snowflakes


----------



## CJChamp

I had planned on not doing much as I _THOUGHT_ I was satisfied with my island. Ended up moving my rather large pumpkin patch which caused me to move about 20 trees. Then put a fence around the new pumpkins. Took most of the day. Sure am glad that I am satisfied with my island.


----------



## xlisapisa

It was my birthday in game today (10/30) finally made it! One more day until Halloween and one step closer to catching up lol:

Lucy invited me to her house for my bday celebration, Frita and Beardo was there as well. They gifted me a birthday hat and I got 8 birthday cupcakes from my piñata!
Went around gifting the rest of my villagers birthday cupcakes. All except for two (Chief and Bud) gifted me birthday items. Guess I’m not high enough friendship with them. It’s okay I ended up getting one of each birthday item though so that was enough for me!
Went back and checked my mail, received pirate outfit from Gullivarr.
Enjoyed my KK Slider birthday concert with Filbert.
Watered my blue rose, currently trying to clone the one I have so I don’t have to water my red roses anymore.
Looked for bottled diy (key holder diy) which I did not have yet!
Did not see any NPCs today (maybe because kk slider was there?)
Visited Nook’s (nothing good) and Able’s (few items to be bought)
Went to a NMT Island to use my flimsy axe, flimsy shovel, and axe. Hoping if I do this once a day it will help me get my nook mile achievements faster than destroying my island.
There’s an empty sold plot on the island currently, I had Queenie as a campsite visitor yesterday so I let her replace Jeremiah. She will arrive tomorrow.
Did all my last day preparations for Halloween tomorrow!


----------



## coffeedrinker

Fixed a path that has been bothering me
Talked Diana into not leaving the island
Cleaned up my flowers
Planted more cedar trees


----------



## 6iixx

i was way too busy to get online yesterday, but my progress was pretty good;

daily grind of activities; trees, fossils, rocks, villagers, and shops
wisp was on my island the night before; he gave me a wall clock, which surprisingly is the first one i've ever had in the game
caught and donated my first dung beetle
managed to make _one_ perfect snowboy, while my other two snowballs crashed into cliffs  got that diy and snowflake, though!
caught about 40 snowflakes, just to give me a good inventory to start with; hopefully i can leisurely catch them now and i'll have enough for my recipes
attempted to make a crescent moon pond - i gave up.  1) it doesn't fit my island very well and 2) my museum area doesn't have enough space for it to be a functional pond to walk around, so i scrapped that idea
kicks was around but he didn't have anything i wanted yesterday

today so far!

daily grind of activities; trees, fossils, rocks, villagers, and shops
caught two out of the three dung beetles i need to to get a model from flick
made another perfect snowboy, right beside my first one  

collected my large snowflakes
some purple tulips decided to spawn on my peninsula; first purple ones i've ever had
attempted to farm some balloons, but the ones i got didn't drop any DIYs and i couldn't sit around for forever  

lobo gave me his photo today, finally!  out of the 10 villagers currently on my island, 4 of them have given me their portraits   lobo's probably going to stay with me for a while longer, though, no matter if he asks to move


----------



## Sharksheep

From yesterday:

Completed the bug critterpedia and the bug collection for the museum
Cleaned up the beach of shells and diys
Built a perfect snowboy
Deflower my island some more. I have too many purple hyacinths still
Picked off the shells on the beach
Order some items for friends and mailed them out via Nook shopping
Talked to my villagers and gave them gifts
Popped a few balloons but no DIYs so far
Did Label's challenge to get the final item for her collection
Shopped at ables


----------



## leohyrule

I moved my house to its final location after having to move it to the beach. It now has the rainbow garden and fountain in front of it. I started, of course, catching snowflakes and made a snow person. I had to move all the flowers that grew from the snow, so I gave those away. I tried to get the lobster again... I caught my last bug! I got another one of the floral diys. I also helped some people catalog some stuff.


----------



## Elin

I managed to build a perfect snowboy after failing yesterday, caught and donated the dung beetle, cleaned up a bunch of flowers that'd sprouted after the snow, and replaced my main path with a more winter-y equivalent. Got Sprinkle's photo, as well.  

Spent a short while popping balloons for the winter DIYs, but no luck yet.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I redecorated my basement and added some finishing touches to a few rooms <3 Hoping it's enough to push me over to that final HHA rating...


----------



## Lavochain

I found a spot for my campsite.
 Paid another loan off from Nook.
 Gifted my villagers cute Christmas 
      jumpers.
 Gave Sheldon medicine, although his 
      little nightcap and sneezes were adorable! 
 Accidently built a ridiculous, self- 
      loathing snowman by knocking the 
      wrong ball on top. Bless him, I don't 
      know how he is standing.


----------



## Rika092

-time travelled back to turkey day and managed to finish the event
-completed tasks to achieve Nook miles 
-cataloged all winter clothing from a kind host on The forum
-found a few DIYs that I didn’t know before
-customized my house exterior
-popped balloons
-dived and found pascal (got a pearl from him)
-organized my flowers and watered them (also successfully bred a second green mum!)
-caught an orchid mantis
-shopped at nook’s cranny and able sisters
-changed up my paths (more suited for winter)
-changed wallpaper and flooring in my rooms


----------



## jiny

i got judy as a villager in my campsite  i’m gonna keep her since i need a snooty villager right now !


----------



## deana

Spent approximately 75 thousand years to build a perfect snowboy today but I got the snowperson head DIY which is one of the ones I wanted    Also took some time to catch a bunch of snowflakes for crafting later, took down my Thanksgiving decorations from around the plaza and gave gifts to villagers I still need photos from.


----------



## Bird_9

Today ive finally completed my bugs/fish/arts catalog

Im so happy and excited for giving blathers rhis blast achievemnt


----------



## Miss Misty

Got the snowflake wreath and ski slope flooring DIY
Went to K.K. concert (K.K. Parade)


----------



## Sharksheep

Update from today

Shoot down some balloons and got the ski slope wall and flooring
Cleaned up the beach of shells and diy bottle
Gave gifts to my villagers
Finally catalog all of the Labelle clothes so I can now ignore her forever and completed a set of pants
Attended KK's concert
Build a perfect snowboy and collected the large snowflake from the one I built yesterday
Wished on some stars
Sold some random items that were laying around on the beach
Caught some snowflakes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Starting to flatten out Evwirt because I feel like some elements just don’t work with the default layout I had. Got my canyon and mush barrens knocked out right now!


----------



## eseamir

ran around and did a lot of miscellaneous decorating, put together a lavender field and a beach bonfire, some random fishing and fossil digging and that sort of stuff


----------



## JKDOS

Terraforming
demolished incline
moved the museum
built a perfect snowman after 4 attempts


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a toilet-cleaning set from whitney , 2 tailor tickets from label and the golden net diy!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 got “k.k. ska” from mr. slider
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ caught snowflakes 
 collected star fragments off of the beach 
️ built another perfect snowboy and got the frozen chair diy and a large snowflake + talked to my other snowboy and got another large snowflake! 
 harvested and sold fruit
️ crafted a fishing rod and a golden net 
 checked the recycling bin
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought labelle shorts (love, midnight, passion, sunset) and a plover dress (grey) from able’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## jiny

i got judy and murphy on my campsite today ^^ now i have 4 cubs on my island haha


----------



## Le Ham

I did a lot of landscaping this morning to create more snowy/grassy areas where I can build snowboys and probably just have nice lush fields for seasonal decorating/gardens. I also dug up a ton of my flowers since it snowed yesterday.


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: got a letter from the Happy Home Academy 
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop 
 Ordered Only Me from Nook Shopping 
 Got some bunny ears from Ketchup 
 Learnt the DIY for a garden bench from Ankha 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 10 light blue wrapping paper 
 Bought 3 dreamy sweaters, two for me and another for Marshal
 Gave Raymond a box corner sofa and got a boa parka in return 
 Gave Ankha an attus robe and got a gizzard-shad-sushi costume in return 
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got a down jacket in return 
 Gave Ketchup a stack of pears and got a tatami bed in return 
 Gave Poppy a rattan towel basket and got a sleeved apron in return 
 Caught snowflakes 
 Harvested fruit
 Sold items 
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got an aran-knit sweater in return 
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got a school jacket in return
 Got a star wand DIY from Celeste
 Caught Marshal a goldfish and got a flashy jacket in return 
 Gave Marshal a dreamy sweater and got magazine in return 
 Wished on shooting stars
 Completed some nook mile+ tasks 
 Picked weeds


----------



## TheDuke55

Not really today, but a few days back because with covid, the season, and my line of work I don't get time to play it everyday. But anyway, I managed to fix up the section below the RS to make a nice pond fountain surrounded by all the flower breeds. It's crazy how nice it looks now with the snow covering the ground. It looked so bad with the ugly late fall colors. I'm just blaming that on the game having ugly grass color for fall.


----------



## coffeedrinker

Spoke to all of my villagers and gave them gifts
Found Diana's lost book and returned it to her
Picked and sold all of my fruit and pumpkins
Pulled weeds
Continued to get rid of flowers, they are everywhere
Started cleaning out my home storage. I am dangerously close to running out of room again, even though I just got the expanded storage and I have a second resident who stores a lot of items. I clearly need to let some things go!


----------



## TheDuke55

coffeedrinker said:


> Started cleaning out my home storage. I am dangerously close to running out of room again, even though I just got the expanded storage and I have a second resident who stores a lot of items. I clearly need to let some things go!


Something that helps that I did for NL was to get rid of anything that was orderable and I didn't really need any time soon. Stuff that couldn't be ordered I saved. It helps to have a basic rule first to declutter.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Yesterday:

Iterated on my island flag design again (on v4 now!)
Hosted a heavy meteor shower event and gave away extra DIY recipes; got stacks of holly bushes from a generous user here <3 
Successfully built my first perfect Snowboy
Daily tasks 
Went to K.K. Slider's concert before calling it a night; got K.K. Dixie 
Farmed balloons for most of the morning and some of the afternoon; found some Snowflake recipes, including duplicates, which I will be saving for my S/O


----------



## coffeedrinker

TheDuke55 said:


> Something that helps that I did for NL was to get rid of anything that was orderable and I didn't really need any time soon. Stuff that couldn't be ordered I saved. It helps to have a basic rule first to declutter.


Yes, this is what I need to do. I also have problem with hoarding materials.


----------



## Sophie23

I made my character, placed my tent & my villagers tents, I picked up 10 tree branches & 6 peaches and gave them to Tom Nook then I named the island Sunshine then I went to sleep on a bed Tom Nook gave me then I woke up and Tom Nook gave me a phone, and I talked to Cherry and she gave me a DIY recipe for a leaf umbrella and I talked to Roald and he gave me a hat.


----------



## Toska

Actually got some stuff done today! I'm off my hiatus, and ready to start decorating for the Winter months! I've repathed my island, fixed up some areas, and put out some decorations! I'm planning on cataloguing some winter things later today, and that should help my island look better


----------



## meggiewes

I finally got all of my items updated on the app that I use to track things. That took forever and a half, but I now have an accurate count of my museum progress! 

I also feel super inspired to change my entire island, but I decided to wait to do that until the new year. Until then, I figured out that I can use a "snow path" to put over the paths that I did change up to make it look like there is a snowdrift over it. Most of my pathways are gone. I did change up my main little entranceway. 

This evening I think I'm going to spend some time terraforming my husband's island in a mega cottagecore style. He is on the fence if he wants to trade in his copy of the game and just start a house on my island or not. So, I got permission to go wild with it until he makes up his mind. I think I might see the appeal of having more than one island.


----------



## Hoshi

Finally built the perfect Snowboy. Got to catalogue winter stuff yesterday, so I put up the pink kid's tent and the purple rc heli I ordered yesterday.
Removed access flowers, it's snowing again so there will be more tomorrow. I moght stay up and shoot more balloons to get the rest of those diys because I really like them.


----------



## MadisonBristol

I found a cool path, and I'm planning out how to decorate Tangy, Agnes, and Marina's houses.


----------



## Dim

Got my last bug today... also cleaned up all the pesky flowers overloading my island asdfghjkl what a chore


----------



## a potato

I started cleaning up some of my town to make room for some of my future plans.


----------



## CJ8080

Working on a mini Mediterranean  inspired town on my island but I’m not sure how to smoothly incorporate it in so im trying to work that out


----------



## John Wick

Terraformed a two storey um waterfall.. thing? in the river to break it up more.

It looks ok.


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a rain hat from whitney and a letter from the HHA!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 bought turnips from daisy mae
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ prevented margie from moving :/
 caught snowflakes
️ built another perfect snowboy and got the frozen table diy and a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 worked on my yard a bit
️ ordered some stuff for @meo ‘s upcoming gift exchange!! 
 did a trade
️ crafted and customized a three-tiered snowperson and tabletop festive tree
 checked the recycling bin
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought checkered mufflers (all variants), simple knit sweaters (all variants), a long plaid skirt (blue), jockey uniforms (double sash, stars, zigzag) and paisley bandannas (black, blue, pink) from able’s + celebratory candles (blue) and customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Auntie

I built a perfect little snowboy and shot down 30ish balloons-which netted 0 recipes.


----------



## Mad Aly

Did my daily rounds of checking the mail, opening the packages for yesterday's orders, talking and giving gifts to my villagers, digging up fossils, chopping down my money tree and planting a new one, etc.
Made a slightly disproportional Snowboy (its head was a little too big), so I didn't get a DIY or large snowflake ;(
Ordered and dropped off a couple items for a wish list trade at someone's island and shopped at their Able Sisters
Did a massive wish list trade with another person by visiting each other's islands
Re-decorated my room
Saved several custom designs from the kiosk at Able Sisters
Started re-doing the paths around my plaza
Caught a ton of snowflakes
Popped balloons that contained a snowflake pochette and snowflake wall


----------



## AlyssaAC

Decided to time travel after all and get terraforming unlocked. Took me all day, but I finished my terraforming and it came out pretty good. Now I no longer have to worry about it. Next step will be decorating and planting, which will take awhile. Not gonna time travel for that one though, as I will be patient getting the furniture and diy recipes.


----------



## Sagwah

Resumed my war on the invaders from above (shot down balloons).  Netted 0 recipes, which disappointed my fan club  (I love popping balloons the best, and most of my family is annoyed with the dynamic so guess who gets the recipes for everyone?)
Failed at catching a stringfish again (yes I used bait)
Made another perfect snowboy
Did a great trade with Hanami for ice hockey uniforms and soft serve lamps
Decorated around Papi's house with Soft Serve lamps
Purged the red pansies that were slowly taking over, relocated all invaders to an island that wanted them  (saved my fiancee a few bells)
Yelled at remaining pansies to hybridize already
Caught a LOT of snowflakes and crafted iceberg floors and walls
Raided my daughter's nooklings for a grey dinosaur toy.  Commenced planning an I-Rex enclosure for that very clever looking girl


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the Only Me I ordered
 Registered the Only Me to the jukebox 
 Caught snowflakes
 Collected star fragments from the beach 
 Shot down balloons 
 Dug up fossils 
 Dug up 1k and planted 10k 
 Caught Poppy a sea butterfly and got a garden lantern in return 
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Bought a glass holder with candle and 5 navy wrapping paper 
 Bought a flashy kimono, a black plushie muffler with coat, 4 dandy hats (white, black, blue and blue), 8 terry-cloth nightgowns (pink, orange, yellow, light green, dark green, light blue, dark blue, purple), 2 pleather flare skirts (white, black), 3 down skirts (white, red, black), 4 tweed frilly skirts (black, pink, blue, brown) 
 Delivered a present from Raymond to Ankha and got an analog kitchen scale
 Gave a flashy kimono to Ankha and got a formal paper in return 
 Gave Marshal a dreamy sweater and got a rugby uniform in return 
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got a peacoat in return 
 Gave Poppy a stack of cherries and got a pacifier in return 
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got a rotary phone in return 
 Learnt the DIY for a peach hat from Mitzi 
 Got a detective hat from Mitzi 
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got a traditional tea set in return
 Gave Raymond a visual punk dress and got a painters coverall in return 
 Harvested fruit
 Sold items 
 Talked to villagers
 Gave Ketchup a stack of cherries and got a gas range in return 
 Got the recipe bottle washed up on the beach 
 Finally made a perfect snowboy after 15 infuriating attempts! I got the DIY for a frozen partition


----------



## Garrett

Made my first perfect snowboy, got the snowman recipe (which was the only one I really wanted) and promptly crafted one!


----------



## dizzy bone

Passed 200,000 mile points after sitting on 170k for a while. 
Celebrated Freya's birthday   Only 4 more birthdays to celebrate until I finish my point card. There's only 3 more villager birthdays to celebrate on Tansan now. 
Scared wisp and found his bits again.
Caught 3 football fish trying to hunt for an oarfish so I made that into a model since C.J. was visiting


----------



## leohyrule

Today, I bought two more valiant statues for the statue/zodiac garden I'm making for Raymond and Julian. My friend suggested that I have both of the yards combined, so I decided that Julian with his interior design and Raymond being Raymond that I would combine them and make a garden for them together. I started filling in Bea's house library, although it's much smaller than the library on my island used to be so I'm not sure I'll fit everything I want. On that note, I got rid of the library nook on my island. I hosted for some people to see Audie crafting. I finally moved all the arcade stuff from the top of my island to inside my house or beside my house. I was trying to get the Nook Miles achievement for stuffing things in my house, but I'm not sure how much stuff more I need since I took some stuff out already. I went to an island to wish on stars. I helped my friend find a fairy type island since he wants to make part of his island fairy like. It was a really good island I found from google. I bought all the plushie mufflers. I crafted some stuff for some people. I got rid of a few of the diys on my beach, but I still have entirely too many. I was able to catalog the simple panels and poolside beds. I made a perfect snowman on the first try and my friend and his mom were jealous.


----------



## deana

- I failed at making a perfect Snowboy and didn't reset because I am lazy today. 
- Got a new recipe from Marshal (straw umbrella hat)
- Gifted wrapped fruit to my villagers and got Marshal's photo! Which means I can kick him out of my island soon
- Watered my purple flowers so they will hopefully duplicate themselves
- Wrapped up some more gifts for my friend for Christmas (I created a fenced in area for her gifts where I can place them but she can't get in there to open them early )


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Checked Mail and Nook Stop
Checked stores
Did some ballon hunting
Made a snowboy incorrectly again
Set up Festive gift exchange area
Started laying down my first paths


----------



## coffeedrinker

Spoke to all of my villagers and gave them gifts
Hit rocks (much easier now that I have a rock garden)
Pulled weeds
Dug up more flowers
Watered pumpkins
Made a perfect snowboy
Cleaned out more items from my home inventory


----------



## amemome

Found a winter DIY in a balloon and made another perfect snowboy. Spike moved in so I said hi to him. Later today, I'm planning on digging up flowers and selling them to nook's


----------



## 6iixx

i'm getting so bad at getting on for long enough periods of time to post anything here; december's getting so busy for me  :c

yesterday;

did my usual daily stuff, besides the able sisters' shop - i thought i would have time before they closed to pop back on, but alas, i did not
made another perfect snowboy; now i have three of them in a group together below my museum area
collected my large snowflakes
wished on some shooting stars

today;

collected the star fragments off my beaches
usual daily grind; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop-going, and villager harassing
weed clean up - i _*really*_ like how the weeds look popping out of the snow, however so i kept more than i usually do 

popped some balloons with my first seasonal DIYs, finally; got the iceberg flooring, ski-slope wall and the falling-snow wall so far
the snowboy i made today was just a little off from being perfect; so no large snowflake for me today from him
returned tank's lost gym bag after spending over an hour looking for him
cj was romping around my island, and his challenge today was 3 big-time fish in a row
shari gave me some medicine because i missed my net swing from one of the wasp nests  

caught some more snowflakes while balloon-waiting
got my third dung beetle for my flick collectible
cleaned up a lot of my extra flowers that were literally just bunched up in groups for no reason from all this snow


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Patty at the campsite
Made a perfect snowman for a Frozen Arch DIY
Got the Falling Snow Wall DIY


----------



## eseamir

I mostly just ran around and tried to figure out how I can incorporate some new custom designs into the areas that I've already created (needed to rework some paths haha), came up with a few ideas for little projects I can work on in the next couple days once I get some certain items so looking forward to getting stuck into that!!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Lazy day today, but did the usual chores and finally got everything cleaned up. Also, Flurry was moving today, so I said my goodbyes to her. Can’t wait to see who new moves in.


----------



## Radio

Cleaned things up a bit. Haven't been on in a few days so had a new villager all moved in and lots of weeds to pick up. Been a super busy past week or two haha.


----------



## Purities

I haven't checked in here in a while but here goes!
Today I started planning, buying and crafting for my new outdoor sushi restaurant! I have been collecting fish to display there that would be accurate to those of at an actual sushi restaurant I've been gaining inspiration from real Japanese sushi places on Pinterest, and it's my first time designing something based of an IRL creation.

I've ordered items that I have yet to catalogue off of Jhine7 here on TBT, whom I always go to for supplies for my creative projects hehe.

I've cut down trees and moved flowers onto the beach in preparation for the left side of my island to finally get some love! As well as moving the campsite, museum and my own house. For the campsite I decided to make an area above my residential housing for the campers to feel included with the rest of the town  And although I'm not actively looking for any new villagers, I'm keeping an eye out for peoples dream villagers so that I can give them away to them if they decide to show up in my town!

I did my fossils today and I've noticed that far more often than not I'm receiving ONLY fossils I have already donated, so I'm collecting them and going to make a thread for people to take their missing fossils like I saw somebody else did for me  

I had never actually visited the bug section of the museum until today and the butterfly exhibit it is so beautiful! It encourages me even more to collect and donate bugs just to complete it 

I got a DIY for starry night wall from Celeste today too!

I caught my first Koi fish!! Ever since, I've been getting them more and more today, which makes me so happy as they're one of my favourite fish in the game, every time I went fishing I always secretly hoped I'd fish up a Koi fish, and when it finally happened I was dumbfounded lmao. Kind of silly for a virtual fish but they're so beautiful to me! I used to draw them on all of my textbooks and papers in school so it brings back little memories like that 

I created a little park/zen area as you cross the bridge to the left side you're greeted by my raccoon statue and set up kind of a Totoro inspired bus stop complete with little leaf umbrella surrounded by trees :,) 

I'm really enjoying playing day to day and not time skipping like I used to, makes my days feel more important and longer and makes me excited the next day to play and do things I couldn't do the day before 

Hope everyone has a Happy Holidays! <3


----------



## Tutle

I continues putting down the pavement for my town and added some furniture on villager's lawns. Also Bones is moving in tomorrow so I have that to look forward to.


----------



## st4nklines

cj was here today so i fished for a while. gonna get a sea butterfly model, which i'm really excited about because they're so cute and they remind me of melt-banana. talked to my villagers. phil asked me to do a treasure hunt so i was *finally* able to do that (to be fair i haven't played consistently in a few months) but i was a couple seconds too late. then i sold a bunch of furniture and crafted stuff for people on nookazon. i'd say it was a pretty productive day. in the game. orz


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received an eye mask from whitney, bamboo shoots from daisy mae and the items that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 helped out gulliver
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy after 4 attempts and got the frozen sculpture diy and a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 caught snowflakes
️ got a pearl from pascal
 prevented bam from moving :/ again
️ ordered items for the upcoming gift exchange 
 checked the recycling bin; found torn pants
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a guide shirt (yellow), retro coats (all except mustard),  dotted shorts (all variants), frog costumes (all except green), an icy dress and shawl-and-dress combos (black, ochre) from able sisters!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

Dug up 1k and accidentally buried 1k by mistake
 Delivered a package from Gayle to Mitzi 
 Learnt the DIY for a blue rose wreath from Poppy 
 Got a stauche and glasses from Poppy 
 Collected daily bonus nook miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered K.K. Milonga through Nook Shopping
 Shook cedar trees for ornaments 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 5 blue wrapping paper and 5 light blue wrapping paper 
 Bought a black silk shirt
 Caught a squid for Mitzi and got a comedians outfit in return
 Gave Mitzi a stack of oranges and got a mariachi clothing in return 
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got a flame tee in return 
 Gave Poppy a stack of apples and got a yodel sweater in return 
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got a chefs outfit in return 
 Gave Ankha a silk shirt and got a rugby uniform in return 
 Gave a glass holder with candle to Marshal 
 Gave Raymond a stack of apples and got an emblem blazer in return
Gave Ketchup an animal-print coat and got a digital alarm clock in return 
Sold items 
 Caught snowflakes 
 Caught bugs and fish 
 Got an office desk from Raymond 
Caught a sea butterfly for Ketchup and got a nurse’s jacket in return 
 Shot down balloons 
 Completed some nook mile+ tasks


----------



## JKDOS

❄  Obtained large snowflakes from old snowboys.
❄  Built another perfect-snowboy
❄  Obtained the 3-tier snowman DIY from doing such.
❄  Crafted the 3-tier snowman.
❄  Found and crafted Falling Snow wallpaper.
❄  Bought some more items in Abel Sisters'.
❄  Ran around in circles trying to figure out where to move my campsite to.
❄  Found Wisp, and obtained a Cute Wall Clock for helping him


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

So far failed at snowman making
Missed a dung beetle twice
Helpped Gulivarrr
Did my dailies
Harvested ornaments and made wreaths


----------



## Wickel

My first day in December, the town looks so beautiful!

I rolled my first snowboy and he wasn't perfect but pretty good. He gave me an icy wall and a big snowflake for trying. I got super lucky with balloons and got 2 (!) winter DIYs in a row! The first one was the illuminated present which I immediately put in my yard, and the second was the ski-slope wall which I don't really care about but it's still nice. I think I used up all my luck for the month though haha.

Also, Tom was at the campsite and I invited him. He'll be replacing Nana. I've been playing since launch and this is the first time a cranky villager will join the island! So can't wait for the new emotes and DIYs I'm getting from him.


----------



## meggiewes

I finally grew a blue hyacinth! I've been working on that one for a while. I think I might take apart my flower breeding pens for a while. Just until I rearrange everything on the island.

I really wish we could store flowers in our storage or a greenhouse. It would be so handy!


----------



## annex

Not today, but yesterday, I gave my campsite a small make over. Less flowers, more sitting areas, and took down all the fish models that seemed to look more like clutter, than decoration.


----------



## leohyrule

I tried making a small snowboy today, but that didn't work. I got 10 lilies for my friend and made him 2 lily record players. I went over to his island to help him decide what he should do with an area of his island that he just couldn’t get right. I moved Raymond’s house to next to Julians on top of the cliff. I finally got the Nook mile’s achievement of stuffing stuff in your house, so now I feel like I can decorate it how I want to. I finally got my last floral diy, so I’m happy about that. Now I just have a few more common diys and I’ll have all the non-seasonal diys, I think. I made a bunch of starry garlands to put in my house. I added statues to the future statue garden.


----------



## 6iixx

daily grind of tasks; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop-going, and villager harassing
opal nearly _ran me down_ to give me a festive wreath as soon as i left my house this morning
learned the bamboo wall decoration diy from my message in a bottle today
messed up another snowboy   
another lily-of-the-valley spawned today
little bit shy of 2,000,000 saved up in my ABD; almost finally have enough to pay off my last loan
collected some ornaments and snowflakes
took down my mushroom wreath temporarily for the festive one
helped wake up gulliver's lazy bones and returned his communicator pieces
attempted to organize more of my flowers but i'm running out of beach space, and eventually i'm gong to want to decorate them again.. _sigh  _i just can't sell the rarer hybrids to nooks without feeling guilty about it
successfully obtained a broom and a dustpan and some clay stacks from balloons.. no DIYs so far today


----------



## Mad Aly

Yesterday:

❄ Talked to all my perfect Snowboys and received a large snowflake from each one
❄ Built a perfect Snowboy and received a frozen counter DIY plus a large snowflake
❄ Did a trade with a friend, then had them over at my island, where I showed them around, took pictures with them, offered them to catch snowflakes, and do some shopping
❄ Finished redoing my paths around the plaza, underneath some outdoor furniture and decorations, and around my field of flowers
❄ Redecorated and rearranged some of the furniture around the paths
❄ Had my fossils assessed by Blathers
❄ Caught tons of snowflakes, paper kite butterflies, and Rajah Brooke's birdwing butterflies
❄ Popped several balloons that contained winter DIYs (falling-snow wall, iceberg wall, ski-slope flooring, ski-slope wall, and snowflake wall)
❄ My storage was near full, so I crafted a ton of honeycomb floorings and shell arches with the ridiculous amount of wasp nests and shells I had. Since Nook's Cranny was already closed, I dropped them all in front of the entrance to sell the next day.
❄ Customized my home exterior for free

Today:

☃ Talked to all my perfect Snowboys and received a large snowflake from each one
☃ Built a perfect Snowboy and received a frozen counter DIY plus a large snowflake
☃ Picked up and sold all my honeycomb floorings and shell arches, and made a ton of Bells~
☃ Did some shopping at Nook's Cranny
☃ Checked my mail and opened my Nook Shopping packages
☃ Shook my cedar trees for ornaments and crafted an ornament wreath, then hung it up on my door
☃ Spoke to and gave gifts to my villagers
☃ Rearranged the layout/order of my fruit trees in my fruit orchard/fruit tree forest
☃ Caught tons of snowflakes, paper kite butterflies, and Rajah Brooke's birdwing butterflies
☃ Received a festive wreath from Timbra
☃ Did some shopping at Able Sisters and saved a couple of custom designs through the kiosk


----------



## GnarlyGarden

6iixx said:


> opal nearly _ran me down_ to give me a festive wreath as soon as i left my house this morning




This.  Except that it was Muffy when I got to the plaza.  
Finally made a perfect snowboy 

Still looking for that stringfish...


----------



## a potato

I bought some new clothes, did some balloon hunting, and then got tons of ornaments. I wanted to start making the lake I've been putting off for weeks, but alas.


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character got the golden slingshot DIY, trying to get festive ones.


----------



## meo

- took some pictures/updated my passport photo
- dreamed a few dreams 
- crafted some more stone lanterns and placed them around
- returned a lost bag to Zell
- gave Tabby a Pom Pom sweater 
- played around with some pathing that I’ll prolly change but at least the route is kinda fleshed out
- bought a bunch of clothes from Ables for catalog collection
- did Labelle’s challenge 
- changed my flag...then changed it back lol bc I liked the original better
- built perfect snowman
- sold some fruit towards the miles achieve


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got a Snowperson Head DIY
Bought from Saharah
Got the Iceberg Wall and Big Festive Tree DIYs


----------



## Fye

today

made yet another upside-down snowman
added arches to each of the 5 deer's front yards - tree's bounty for deirdre, shell for diana, stone for zell, frozen for erik, and wedding for fauna (which will be replaced with cherry blossom if we ever get it)
crafted enough mush and hyacinth lamps for the forest area
bought a bunch of winter clothes - my storage is going to get full again soon
cleared more area for making snowmen
helped out gullivarr
crafted nearly all the frozen DIYs
caught a bunch of snowflakes, which is proving a bit difficult since I'm rather impatient with them


----------



## xara

️ the cedar trees were finally decorated today!! they look so pretty :’o
 checked the mail; received a hanten jacket from whitney, a geisha wig from gulliver and an item that i ordered yesterday!
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 had a camper today; it was groucho 
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for beau
️ bought sequin leggings (purple) from kicks
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 got to catalog all of the toy day items + some winter clothes thanks to the lovely @Minou <3
️ built a perfect snowboy and got the ice wand diy and a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 kid cat gifted me a festive wreath! 
️ harvested and sold fruit
 searched up some designs to potentially use
️ lily asked to move today; i’m sad to see her go but i’m excited to go island hopping soon!
 crafted a flimsy axe
️ checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and 3 clay
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought faux-hair sweaters (all variants), a reindeer costume, retro dresses (light blue, pink), a reindeer hat and wrestling masks (black, green, pink, yellow) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## eseamir

I spent a lot of time working on my beaches today, made a couple more little sitting/picnic areas and a painting set up on one of my larger rocks


----------



## Azrael

Been working on sprucing up my entrance a little. There was a small river ending in front of my entrance that I made smaller. Experimented with extending a cliff and didn’t like it. Had to travel to some nookmile islands to gather lots of wood for crafting. Crafted a lot of wooden stakes and ducks to add around the front entrance. Also crafted one of those tower thingies (what are those called? Stills? I feel like that’s not right lol. Too early for me to remember). Added that and a hay bed and other farm ish type stuff to the entrance and I really like it better now! One small step closer to finishing decorating my island!


----------



## JKDOS

Just spent a few hours popping balloons. I've acquired 

Ski-Slope Wall
Big Festive Tree
Illuminated Tree
Festive Top Set


----------



## TheDuke55

Haven't accomplished it yet, but I will be having a meteor shower tonight. I'm glad I am getting one after 9 months of no showers, but I also feel robbed because I know everyone has been talking about how they've gotten a handful of showers since launch date.


----------



## JKDOS

TheDuke55 said:


> Haven't accomplished it yet, but I will be having a meteor shower tonight. I'm glad I am getting one after 9 months of no showers, but I also feel robbed because I know everyone has been talking about how they've gotten a handful of showers since launch date.



Do you know your island's weather seed? 9 months doesn't sound right


----------



## TheDuke55

JKDOS said:


> Do you know your island's weather seed? 9 months doesn't sound right


I log on to the game every day and Isabelle has never said it until now. I don't have a smart phone so I can't get that app unfortunately.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Finally built a perfect snowman. My second ever since the season started. 

Caught the Dung Beetle

Daily Grind: 

Checked Shops

Got a Festive Tree DIY


----------



## JKDOS

TheDuke55 said:


> I log on to the game every day and Isabelle has never said it until now. I don't have a smart phone so I can't get that app unfortunately.



The weather seed thing isn't an app, it's just a website owned by Ninji (the famous dataminer)  https://wuffs.org/acnh/weather/

Isabelle's announcements are basically broken since she will pick all kinds of unimportant things to tell you instead of the important ones. There are plenty of times she will not announce the meteor showers. She also will not announce shooting stars at all, which are different from the showers.

Good luck


----------



## velv3tkisses

SO FAR ALL OF MY SNOWBOYS HAVE BEEN PERFECT! Things are looking up after my monstrosity the first time!


----------



## Nicole.

I've been time travelling all through November as I never got to play, so doing a bit of a catch up. I've now caught all sea creatures in the game, yipee!


----------



## Plume

I was just about to post in the Wishing Well to wish for a big christmas tree, when a balloon flew over my head and inside was...a big christmas tree!!! I'm so happy; now I can decorate and participate in Holiday at Harvery's!

I also got the three-tiered snowmen diy and made a second colorway for my holiday sweater to upload! Plus, Redd sold me & my alt two paintings that I didn't have in my museum.


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Milonga I ordered
 Caught snowflakes 
 Dug up fossils 
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop 
 Ordered K.K. Mambo from Nook Shopping 
 Registered the K.K. Milonga to the jukebox
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 10 light blue wrapping paper
 Bought a festive dress and an animal nose 
 Learned the DIY for a golden casket from Raymond
 Got some velour boots from Raymond
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got a long pleather coat in return 
 Gave Poppy a traditional tea set and got a jumper work suit in return 
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got a raglan shirt in return 
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got a reindeer sweater in return 
 Gave Ketchup a stack of apples and got a dotted raincoat in return
 Gave Raymond an office desk and got a yellow intricate wall in return
 Caught Marshal a carp and got a concierge uniform in return 
 Gave Marshal a dandy hat and got an hourglass in return 
 Sold items 
 Made a perfect snowboy and got the DIY for a frozen chair 
 Gave a stack of apples to Ankha and got an athletic jacket in return


----------



## tajikey

Was able to knock out the entire festive/illuminated set, and crafted my very first Robot Hero.


----------



## JemAC

Received a thank you letter from Goldie and a letter and an embroidered floral skirt from Diana
Hit some rocks and dug up fossils
Shook trees and gathered up any dropped ornaments
Caught snowflakes
Made a 'Oh So Close' snowman
Picked up a large snowflake from yesterdays perfect snowman
Bought green wrapping paper from Nooks Cranny and quilted jacket from Able Sisters
Returned a lost item to Goldie and received a mountain parka in return
Gifted Sherb a stack of cherries and got a business suitcoat
Gifted Beau a stack of oranges and got a fitness tank
Gave Raymond a lab experiment set and got a Kotatsu
Gave Marshall a traditional tea set and got a long down coat
Gave Judy a Costigan and got a long sleeved apron
Crafted and gifted Marina a mermaid clock and got a cycling cap
Did some diving, gave Pascal a scallop and got a pearl
Did some landscaping
Moved Beaus house
Caught a tarantula and sold it, along with all my bugs in storage, to a very pleased Flick


----------



## Junalt

Well this is for yesterday but :
- Got the Sagitarius DIY from Celeste
- Collected the last festive DIY from the balloons


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got a Frozen Counter DIY
Got the Snowflake Pochette, Holiday Candle, and Illuminated Trees DIYs
Wished on stars
Got the Galaxy Flooring DIY from Celeste


----------



## JKDOS

16-December 2020
❄ Did my snowboy/snowflake business
❄ Moved campsite
❄ Brought back over a a dozen cedar trees from NMT islands
❄ Planted those cedar trees.
❄ Found Festive Rug DIY in balloon
❄ Invited Rudy to campsite
❄ Took the photo in my current signature
❄  Checked my island rating with Isabelle still 5-star  (I recently removed 2 inclines, so was a bit worried)


----------



## 6iixx

today's been a busy one for me, so i haven't been able to putt-around as much i had wanted, but:

thankfully i got my daily stuff done; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
last night i managed to make that crescent moon pond idea work; now i just need to see if i can decorate it in a way i enjoy
finally got the stonehenge item from gulliver in the mail   
met my first squirrel today; filbert was visiting my campsite
wished on some stars
collected ornaments
learned how to craft the _jingle wall_ diy
shari asked me about moving today; since i have her photo, i'm ready to finally let her continue on her adventures.  she was one of the two very first villagers on flonkerton, but i can sense someone else needs her sisterly monitoring and homemade recipes more than us
 collected my large snowflake
found celeste roaming around, and she gave me the _tulip wand_ diy
messed up another snowboy  

tank randomly gave me a squat toilet..  thanks dude.. 
crafted a few things for my holiday at harv's picture; still need more diys to get the feel i'm going for, though.  crossing my fingers with these balloons


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Made my second perfect snowboy (I recommend the 12/17 method).

40-some bait wasn’t enough to catch a stringfish.  Probably over 200 bait for the month.  I’ve never had so much trouble catching a fish.


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I did a lot on my island so I can’t remember


----------



## John Wick

Terraformed another two storey thing in the last awkward part of my river.

Finally done with that.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Set up some festive decorations on my island.  

*Gave Sherb a going-away party. * 

Talking to my islanders paid off because I'm told to expect the aurora borealis tonight. 

SO EXCITED!


----------



## xara

checked the mail; received a faux-shearling coat from whitney!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 said goodbye to lily today </3
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 returned a lost book to audie
 delivered a package for zucker
 did one of label’s fashion checks and got a labelle dress
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons; found the festive rug diy, the last balloon seasonal diy that i needed! :’D
 worked on my “holidays at harvey’s” entry
 built a perfect snowboy and got the frozen arch diy and a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 got a pearl from pascal
 searched up designs to potentially use
 crafted a fishing rod and slingshot
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought faux-shearling coats (grey, pink), a santa coat, santa pants, a santa hat, a santa beard, a festive dress and star hairpins (black, mint, purple) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

December 17, 2020

So far I have.....

Checked my mail - received K.K Choral and the Famous Painting from Redd
Donated the Famous Painting and a blowfish to the museum
Hung up K.K Choral in my house because I already had registered it. Ooops
Got my large snowflake from yesterday's snowman.
Shot down a yellow balloon, received a down jacket in return
Talked to Fauna, gave her a red windflower
Shook some trees, got more red ornaments today
Helped Gulivar find his communication parts
Caught some snowflakes
Watched a dung beetle push my snowball off a cliff before I could reach it
Detroyed the other snowball for fun 
Dug up some fossils to asses
Caught an Oarfish
Made some Fishbait
Crafted 2 three-tiered snowman
Checked my Nookstop


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Mambo I ordered
 Caught Poppy a rajah brooke’s birdwing and got a baseball cap in return
 Registered the K.K. Mambo to the jukebox 
 Dug up 1k and planted 10k 
 Caught snowflakes 
 Got the recipe bottle washed up on the beach, it contained the DIY for a natural garden chair
 Delivered a package from Papi to Ankha 
 Collected daily bonus miles from the nook stop
 Ordered K.K. Mariachi from Nook Shopping
 Gave Gayle a stack of peaches and got a red-brick flooring in return
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got a full-body tights in return
 Harvested fruit
 Dug up fossils
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 10 light blue wrapping paper and a cardboard box
 Gave Marshal a stack of pears and got a skateboarding helmet in return
 Gave Ankha a stack of apples and got a knife block in return
 Gave Ketchup a stack of cherries and got a student hat in return
 Gave Poppy a stack of cherries and got a do-rag in return 
 Gave Raymond a stack of apples and got an analog kitchen scale in return 
 Sold items
 Made a perfect snowboy and got the DIY for a frozen-treat set 
 Got the DIY for a woodland wall from Mitzi 
 Talked to villagers
 Gave Mitzi a stack of oranges and got a studio spotlight in return
 Got a poncho coat from Papi 
 Shot down balloons 
 Got Rudy from someone!!!


----------



## leohyrule

I made a perfect snowman. It took me three tries unfortunately. I was balloon hunting which wasn't super fun, but I did get 4 diys. I moved Rowans house, so that I can move it back to basically the same spot but moved up one tomorrow. I built an illuminated tree for someone. I guess I didn't get much done yesterday because of the balloon popping. I sent my niece a plush puppy. I also shook trees for ornaments which also wasn't very fun. I put a single chair next to the table by Bea's house. I ordered some simple panels just so that I have them all in storage.


----------



## 6iixx

my usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop-going, and villager harassing
shari's officially in boxes today.  i went to say goodbye  

finally made another perfect snowboy; i learned the frozen counter diy
brought opal a gift that gala bought her to make up for an argument.  apparently gala wanted opal to have her after-school jacket    opal gave me a heart sweater as thanks
  chrissy has been giving me flooring for the past three days
finally caught my first oarfish!
flick was my special NPC today; sold the bugs i had been saving, and gave him three dung beetles to make a collectible
feel like i popped a million balloons, but no festive diys so far
tank gave me a bear costume; so much better than the squat toilet from yesterday
picked up my star fragments from my beaches
learned the _tree standee_ diy from my message in a bottle


----------



## NikNok88

- rolled up another snowboy to get another recipe
- constructed a zen bridge
- still trying to annoy sally and keaton so that the move out button will skip marshal


----------



## deSPIRIA

after 7-8 months of being on my island i decided to let rodeo leave when he asked. hes one of my favourites and ill miss him but i like to change things up often instead of getting 10 of my dreamies and calling it a day.
today i went island hopping looking for lucky but after around 40 nmts i found someone else...




something less exciting is that i also built my first snowman. wasnt perfect but i got a frozen tree DIY out of it anyways


----------



## annex

I finally caught my third dung beetle. I think they are the hardest bugs to catch. I just need one more to make a model. 

I also caught a stringfish today. That was the last one needed to have a model made. 

Made a perfect snowman. He's quite large, and looks huge sitting next to the much smaller one I made yesterday.


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got a Frozen Chair DIY
Got the Ornament Mobile DIY


----------



## Auntie

I wanted to catch a Coelecanth. Instead I caught an Oarfish, 2 Tunas and a Marlin, along with who knows how many smaller fish. Ah, well-I needed the Oarfish and Marlin anyway.


----------



## minnew

Made a new entrance for my campsite. Very happy with it

Also got a star pochette from Celeste!


----------



## JKDOS

17-December 2020 - DIY grind

Found Illuminated Snowflake DIY
Found Illuminated Reindeer DIY
Found Tabletop Festive Tree DIY
Found Holiday Candles DIY
Got Rose Wand DIY from Celeste
Got some shooting stars.
Sold my saved butterflies to Flick for 160,000 bells


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Mixed results.  I don’t think I shot down any diys from balloons and my snowman wasn’t perfect.

But I did find Celeste and get a diy from her.  And I can’t think what it was, but I feel like there was another accomplishment.


----------



## Raz

Didn't do much other than waiting for balloons on the beach. Bought Fang's birthday gift (it's on the 18, so technically, it's today!), found some stars on the beach, and the only festive diy I've got today was the Big Festive Tree diy.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Raz said:


> Didn't do much other than waiting for balloons on the beach. Bought Fang's birthday gift (it's on the 18, so technically, it's today!), found some stars on the beach, and the only festive diy I've got today was the Big Festive Tree diy.


Oh shoot!  I need to get Fang a present.


----------



## John Wick

Celebrated Fang's Birthday - twice, because I TT'd to get some hybrids.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

FINALLY caught a horned hercules after about 2 hours of searching, now its just onto the golden stag and giraffe stag...


----------



## Purities

Finally started decorating my indoors  I started off with the top floor as my bedroom and it's looking so beautiful already. I started planning out what the left top side of my island will be like. I want to have waterfalls and ponds flowing through to maximise fish spawning for the fish I've yet to capture, that spawn on clifftops  Tidying up weeds, TTing back because I missed Leif yesterday lmao and stocked up on lots of holly starts for when I continue my gardens/ fill in missing bits 
Planned where to put the museum, almost have all my rocks in the same area which is really convenient although it was initially a mistake  
Really digging my indoors now ad I can't seem to get over it. Did the normal chores like rock bashing, fossil hunting, a big of bug and fish catching, cataloguing any items I haven't already in stores, Gullivarr came to visit, and am expecting something from him tomorrow  
I caught so many sharks today, and I caught the Hammerhead and Great white that I needed  So happy about that, also I finally caught a scorpion! I am never really hunting for them and accidentally run over them n get stung while I'm distracted with something else but I actually spotted it this time and managed to catch it  so proud of myself lol. Also created a little fossil giveaway place here on TBT so that my spare fossils don't go to waste  A pretty productive day overall!


----------



## Sophie23

I donated 12 things and I’m getting the museum and I got all the materials to build the shop so I just found a spot for the shop


----------



## xara

forgot to post yesterday,, ;-;

️ checked the mail; received a box-skirt uniform from whitney and 2 tailor tickets from label!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 got a pearl from pascal
 built a perfect snowboy and got the frozen tree diy and a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 went island hopping and found sprinkle on my 72nd ticket!! <3
️ checked the recycling bin; found some denim cutoffs and a gas range + relay tank left behind by lily :’)
 went island hopping and found sprinkle, one of my dreamies, on my 72nd ticket!! <3
️ crafted a shovel
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought denim skirts (black, light blue) and labelle dresses (love, midnight, passion, twilight) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## 1ce

i decorated a room and updated dream adress ^^


----------



## leohyrule

I built a perfect snowman on the first try! I helped some people catalog my diner set again after I put it out. I also helped some people by giving away my extra stuff. I only got one new festive diy, but I wasn't popping as many balloons as the day before. I forgot to move Rowan's house lol. I won all the crafted festive, snowflake and frozen items, so I put all those out. Well most of them, I didn't have space for all the frozen stuff so I will put that out when I move my christmas decorations.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Checked Mail and Nook Stop

Dig up some Fossils

Sold my Turnips for 534

Invited some people to sell turnips on my island

Not a lot today Animal Crossing wise. Plan on geting on this evening to partipate in a gift exchange.


----------



## Nezzy

Changed my summery plaza into a christmas market vibe plaza! Still looking for some more xmas items but i already love the outcome


----------



## saphiraaeragon

I caught a bunch of snowflakes, sold them to my friend for enough to pay off my first loan!
I also bought the better tools DIY :3


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character completed the 30 perfect snowfolks achievement.


----------



## coffeedrinker

Decorated two rooms in my house for Christmas
Pulled weeds and cleaned out more flowers
Spoke with and gave gifts to my villagers
Hit rocks
Picked and sold fruit
Dug up all of my pumpkins
Planted more cedar trees


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got the Frozen Tree DIY
Helped Gulliver
Got the Illuminated Snowflakes and Festive Tree DIYs


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally obtained most of the festive diy recipes and now only need the one from Toy Day. It literally took me all day, but I’m satisfied now and can relax and enjoy the rest of my holidays. Phew...


----------



## NikNok88

Just snowboys today and nook miles. Getting tired of waiting for balloons for the diys as I can't seem to get them.


----------



## Jassiii

I haven't played since Turkey Day so I had quite a chore list I had to get through today:

Pulled tons of weeds today: like *A L O T *of weeds
Remembered why I stopped for so long-- besides the end of the semester grind, I moved villagers to the beach to tweak my landscape. Did a bunch of cliff modifying and water modifying
On the topic of water modifying, I've tweaked my huge lake that's like 20~ percent of the map and it's more natural-looking now!
Finished paying off a suspension bridge
Moved my home to the back of my island nestled in a dense forest
Changed my island tune to 'thinking bout you" by frank <3 
Bob asked to leave but I turned him down-- I need molly and cookie to leave so I can replace them with Vesta and either Vivian or Portia
Found a bunch of purple mums had grown ! As well as a new (I think) Lily of the Valley so that was super cool !
Did a bunch of path making/editing today-- looking for a new custom stone/stone brick path to lay over it !
Set up a little outdoors resting area between Nooks n' Ables, a couple of benches, nature-y decor with loads of trees, bushes, flowers, and pumpkin patches to tie the feeling together !
Currently making a small isle in my lake with a bunch of pink and orange flowers-- making it two leveled so I can throw a tree on the lower level and small waterfall
Crafted a bunch of ducks to hide around the lake


----------



## mermaidshelf

I reset my island recently and I set my clock to March 20th since that's when I got the game. Right now I'm in April trying to get the Cherry Blossom DIYs. BOYYY is it difficult. I've been getting Bunny Day DIYs in REGULAR balloons and a couple days ago, Isabelle announced the start of the young bamboo season so I've been getting DIYs of those as well. I consider myself lucky if I get 2 cherry blossom DIYs in a day. There are days where I only get 1 even after hours of balloon farming. I was worried I wouldn't be able to complete my collection before the season ended. Anyway, for some reason, at 4:45 AM this morning I got THREE cherry blossom DIYs IN A ROW. The RNG gods smiled down upon me. Unfortunately, as as I was able to shoot down another balloon, the day reset and I haven't gotten another since.


----------



## Dae

I tore down nearly my entire starting second ground level because I'm wanting to start landscaping with an entirely clean slate.
Wiped out my museum area to move it to be part of my entrance area.
Wiped my shopping area clean to move it somewhere else. (undecided)
Found Gulliver's communicator parts. 
Popped a ton of balloons, most notably got small and large festive tree DIYs.
Worked on my museum/entrance area. 
Shook all my cedar tree for ornaments.
Moved a ton of trees to a clear area to store them.


----------



## Nodokana

Finished designing the restroom for my main character's house and 2 rooms for another side character.


----------



## mythical

My island is still very new, so I'm in the beginner stage. But, today Mabel asked to place her clothing shop! So i picked a nice place for that. I also got my first camper and put down several empty house plots


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Soul and K.K. Mariachi I ordered
 Picked up star fragments from the beach
 Dug up fossils
 Caught snowflake
 Registered the K.K. Soul and K.K. Mariachi to the jukebox
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop 
 Ordered K.K. Chorale from Nook Shopping 
 Learnt the DIY for an ironwood cart from Raymond
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 5 blue wrapping paper and 5 black wrapping paper
 Completed Nook Mile+ tasks
 Harvested fruit 
 Gave a stack of oranges to Papi and got a jockey’s helmet in return
 Gave Gayle a nail-art set and got a down jacket in return
 Gave Ketchup a stack of apples and got a faux-hair sweater in return
 Gave Ankha a stack of apples and got a concierge uniform in return
 Gave Marshal a stack of apples and got a quilted down jacket in return
 Gave Raymond a coffee cup, he loved it! 
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got a short peacoat in return
 Sold items
 Made a tiny perfect snowboy and got the DIY for a frozen pillar 
 Gave Poppy a rattan bed and got a simple parka in return
 Went balloon farming! I got the DIY for an illuminated reindeer


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a snowy knit cap from whitney!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ sprinkle moved in today!! <3
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
️ returned a package for whitney
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 got a pearl from pascal
️ built a perfect snowboy and got the ice flooring diy and a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 harvested and sold fruit 
️ crafted a flimsy axe
 checked the recycling bin
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought hand-knit tanks (green, white) and humble sweaters (blue, brown) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Checked Mail Nook Stop and shops
Hosted a gift exchange
Played Santa at another persons Island
Thats About it so far


----------



## maria110

I didn't do too much today but I took Chief a birthday present and finally received the jingle wall and holiday candle recipes, which was pretty exciting.


----------



## 6iixx

yesterday and today have basically been the same so far;

did my daily routine; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
shari officially moved out yesterday
made a perfect snowboy yesterday and today, finally; was starting to think those first three were all i could do.  i learned the frozen tree and i think some kind of partition - i was really tired last night when i finally got on to play
isabelle sent me the _snowflake wreath_ diy today
lief was kicking around so i bought a few more starters to plant when i figure out where they should go.  i never seem to have enough bush variety and it drives me insane
went island hopping with the only 7 tickets i had already printed last night, i didn't find anyone i wanted to invite back.  but i met spike for the first time which was nice.  i also came across shari again.. who didn't remember me whatsoever  
printed 11 more tickets today to do some hunting
learned a _chic cosmos wreath_ diy from my first mystery island, but discovered no NPC
apparently shari's plot of land has already been sold


----------



## Yujian

I got both Fang and Punchy's photo today!


----------



## Fye

Just the usual stuff:

Did some more balloon hunting to get some more festive and illuminated DIYs - I'm especially looking forward to crafting and putting up the illuminated reindeer and snowflakes. I already have the other DIYs I really wanted (frozen set, falling snow wall) so after I get those two I'm going to stop balloon hunting for the season and let the rest come to me naturally while I'm doing stuff around the island or I'll just get them next year (assuming they will come back)
Got a Biscuit amiibo a few days ago and he was my favorite and most loyal villager back in Wild World so I called him over to see how he looks in New Horizons. Really wish we had space for more villagers
Hit all the rocks since I'm forever low on clay and iron, and then gave in and bought/traded for two stacks of clay
Shook a bunch of ornament trees - I'm definitely having much more luck with getting ornaments than I did with getting acorns or pinecones
Bought everything I wanted from ables today - a lot of this I'll probably wear well into spring since there are so many great options in the winter!


----------



## Rika092

-I flattened half of my island, then rebuilt up the cliffs lol
-Finished building two small areas on my island. I’m fairly happy with how they turned out, but will see if I still feel that way in a few days
-Did my dailies, and also destroyed two of my rocks so they could respawn in a better location
-Spoke with all my villagers. I recently kicked out Judy with Plucky, and I’m really growing to like her!! She’s not a dreamie, but I could envision her living on my island for a long time. She also gave a new reaction!
-Shoped the shops
-Replanted all my fruit trees (they always seem to be in my way of terraforming!!)
-Cleaned up my beaches
-Moved fauna’s house
-Visited a couple dream addresses. Got some inspirations on my island layout and decoration ideas. Gonna try out and see how I like it


----------



## John Wick

Moving Wolfgang to the cemetery where one of the ponds was, so I can have space near my airport instead of three villager houses.


----------



## Raz

Barely played today, but I got Fang's photo in the mail, in a letter in which he was thanking me for visiting him on his birthday. 

This is the 4th villager that gave me a photo so far (the others being Alfonso, Megan and Antonio, who is not living on the island anymore).

I missed the bug-off event, but managed to visit another forum member to deliver Christmas presents, as part of the Festive Gift Exchange event that we're running.


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got the Frozen Bed DIY
Got the Festive Top Set & Jingle Wall DIYs
Went to K.K. concert (K.K. Milonga)
Wished on stars


----------



## maria110

Time traveled.  Tried to make a frozen castle on the small left hand side 3rd level but not very happy with how it looks.  I may change it back to the outdoor bath, trees etc.  Gave Cookie, Nan, and Willow presents.  Moved in Cranston to take the place of Sherb (having received photo from Sherb) as lazy villager on northern island.  Visited with dear pal Kyle who was crafting (yet again) a decoy duck.  Said hi to Freya, Colton, Judy, and Poppy.  Convinced Poppy to not move away.


----------



## xara

whitney gave me her photo today!!  <3
 checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 got “k.k. moody” from mr. slider
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 collected star fragments off of the beach
 built a perfect snowboy and got the frozen partition diy and a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 did a bunch of festive tree gift exchanges today + did a few trades
 harvested and sold fruit
 checked the recycling bin; found a white-rose wall and a cardboard box
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought a rumba dress (orange) and plain caps (all except beige) from able’s + wrapping paper and customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Chorale I ordered
 Registered the K.K. Chorale to the jukebox
 Collected daily bonus nook miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered K.K. Dixie from Nook Shopping
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 5 gold wrapping paper and 5 light blue wrapping paper
 Bought 3 pom-pom sweaters (white, pink, blue) 2 peacoats (grey, dark blue), 2 pom casquettes (white, dark grey), 2 lace socks (white, pink)
 Caught snowflakes
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got a standing toilet in return
 Celebrated Rudy’s birthday!!
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and for a cordless phone in return
 Gave Marshal a stack of apples and got a monstera in return
 Gave Ketchup a stack of apples and got a baby romper in return
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got a striped shirt in return
 Gave Raymond a chesterfield coat and got a cream and sugar in return 
 Gave Poppy a stack of apples and got a track jacket in return
 Got the recipe bottle washed up on the beach
 Made a perfect snowboy and got the DIY for a three-tiered snowperson 
 Went balloon farming! Got the DIYs for a festive top set and a holiday candle


----------



## Junalt

Only played a few minutes today, made a perfect snowboy and got the HHA gold trophy in the mail so yay for that.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Entry detailing events from 3 days ago:

Checked mail. Received Redd painting + letters from neighbors
Crafted a festive tree for Gonzo's yard
Crafted a frozen sculpture for Tipper's yard. Saw her taking selfies in front of it.
Moved Wendy to the northwestern part of island where she now owns and takes care of a big watermelon field
Collected snowflakes drifting in the air
Dedicated the afternoon to catching a Stringfish, since I couldn't catch one way back in March.
Rod has officially moved in to Magicant. Has some pirate barrels and his own little pirate beach, and on his door, he hung the bone doorplate I gave him.
Build a perfect Snowboy and was awarded a large snowflake for the effort.
End of entry.


----------



## LunarMako

Yesterday: 

I got rid of my drive in movie theater. For now. To make more room for Christmas decor. So I have a section where I displayed some frozen furniture. And accross that, I now have the Christmas decor. 

Today:

I was finally able to show off my island to a friend/co-worker. I Had to restart my island back in the summer. Because Nintendo had to fix my switch and I lost everything. There was no recovery option at the time. But when I got my switch back, all my friends got burned out and stopped playing Animal Crossing. So since I made my new island (still not finished though), I have only had like two people over now. And the last time someone came over, I did not have all my Christmas stuff. So I was actually able to show off Christmas decor. I change certain areas for events but no one but me and my villagers see it. Which is fine. I want the island to be nice with Christmas stuff when I play on Toy day.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I received a photo from Lolly! 

This is the shortest time any islander has taken to give me a photo. Lolly moved in on Nov 25, so it's been less than a month.


----------



## meo

- Made a perfect snowman (thankfully it has gotten easier now as many said it would)...got the frozen bed diy (just leaves one more frozen diy to get woo)
- Dug up all the new flower spawns and either sold them or replanted somewhere else (not really sure why they feel like they spawn heavier in winter than they did in fall to me)
- Worked out with Tabby (which totally means I'm free from working out in real life right?)
- Bought some things from Able's to expand my clothes catalog
- Said hi to everybody 
- Got the DAL pilot jacket in the mail today, yay
- Going to work on collecting some snowflakes for the rest of the day


----------



## 6iixx

my daily grind of a routine; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
found boomer's lost journal; it was 'well-loved and had brushed up candy bits in between the pages'  
olive is the one who took shari's emply plot; surprisingly her house looks really decent in the area i had set up for shari, so that's kind of an added bonus although still a surprising one to her randomly moving herself in.  she's my first cub villager, and i do have to admit she is rather adorable  
delivered a present to gala today from tank; he literally gave that poor pig a rugby uniform.  an orange and white _striped_ rugby uniform
another lily-of-the-valley spawned today, in front of my museum; kind of fitting, because i plan to use them around there as decoration
more flower clean up; all this snow is catching up to my procrastination
got my large snowflakes from my melting snowboys
made another perfect snowboy, and got the _frozen bed_ diy
*finally* got a balloon with a recipe in it; learned the _ornament mobile _diy. it's been days since i've popped a seasonal balloon


----------



## Bulbadragon

❄ Made my 4th perfect snowboy in a row and got the three-tier snowperson recipe
❄ Finished terraforming my island after completely redoing everything
❄ Moved out Anabelle for Ketchup, who I got in my campsite
❄ Got Apollo's picture
❄ Gave gifts to everybody since I'm working on getting pictures
❄ Caught the pond smelt, so now I only need the stringfish to have caught all the fish
❄ Worked on decorating and landscaping my island now that terraforming is finished
❄ Moved a villager house
❄ Paid for a new ramp to be built tomorrow
❄ Picked out and wrapped Toy Day gifts for all my villagers


----------



## leohyrule

I made another perfect snowman on the first try. I got rid of some flowers I didn't need. I moved Fauna's house and decided to make a little forest area around her house (if I have room). I was also able to get the last of my basic diys, so now I just need Nook miles ones. I made some festive and illuminated stuff for my friend's mom's island.


----------



## jesscee

I built an ice skating rink!


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Got the Festive Rug, Illuminated Present, and Ski-Slope Wall DIYs
Got Ankha's photo!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Once again, I've fallen WAAAAAY behind on my posting, but today I caught back up. Life happened, and I grew lazy with keeping track of my logs... I'll post in three segments so that I don't flood the thread with an enormous post again 
Here's what's happened on Shione since 11/2!


11/2
• Put on a new outfit for the month and let my hair out of the ponytail. (My residents noticed the change right away, for once!)
• Recieved a Dream Bell Voucher in the mail from Luna, and a homemade cake from Ingame Mom! 
• Found more shrooms! 
• Found a message in a bottle from Gigi on the beach! 
• Had a LOT of fossils assessed. 
• Label was visiting, this time with a "Theatrical" challenge! I dressed up as a Pirate Lord (courtesy of Gullivarrr) with demon wings; I passed with flying colors  I earned some Labelle sunglasses.

11/3
• A letter came in the mail from Ingame Mom, and I ended up with her reliable kitchen mat. ( Also recieved two Tailor's tickets from Label )
• Cleared out some storage. 
• Finally started decoration teardown  until next year, my orange bois...
• My residents really di since to like my outfit choices, I'm getting a lot more compliments...
• Finally remembered to donate the Damselfly.
• Pekoe was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind.
• Harry told me Gulliver had washed up on shore again. 
• Witnessed Marshal struggling to catch a cricket. 
• Today's turnip price was 451 bells; it was awesome that I didn't even have to leave the island to sell for once! I sold for 1,037,000 bells total! 
• Paid off a small chunk of my loan, and put the rest in savings. I finally have over 10M bells! 

11/4
• Recieved a Dala Horse in the mail from Gulliver.
• Sahara was here today! 
• Found a lost book near Kitty's house; after asking around, it turned out to be Marina's.
• Found a message in a bottle from Eunice on the beach! 
• Began thinking about redoing my front room again...
• (And it started raining after I quit for the day) 

11/5
• It was raining again, so put on my "Rainy Daze" outfit before heading out. 
• Went to see Rex, only to find him having dozed off right at his front door! 
• Harry told me Kicks was here today, so I made sure to pay him a visit! 
• Marina showed me how to make a wooden-block bed! 

11/6
• Found a recipe for a Pansy Table in a bottle that had washed up on the beach! 
• Redd was here today, and I got my hands on a warm painting! 
• Put some bells into savings... (Then took a break) 
• Refilled some of my wood stores. 
• Caught my first sturgeon of the season!
• Since I couldn't fall asleep, I was still awake when the day changed over, and so I took the recently delivered warm painting out of the mail and brought it straight to Blathers. Another painting off the list! 
• Made a few DIY creations that I hadn't gotten around to yet. 
• Put some more money in savings...
• Decided to finally start work on my long-awaited MonMusu Model Project! First up was working on Miia and her room! (And I did this for almost 2 hours) It at least turned out splendidly! 

11/7
• Woke up late (unfortunate, I was expecting this), but made sure to find work on Miia's designs (face scales and icon) before uploading them to the design kiosk! 
• I ended up staying up late again, so I went back to the photo shoot, only to realize my Miia set was still intact! 
• Got to work on Papi, and ended up redoing her shirt to better match her wings. (Both the short and long sleeved versions were uploaded at the end of the project). Spent a lot of time checking references to get her room looking the way I wanted it to, as well as working on her icon. 
• Proceeded to work on three other sets, adding furniture to them that looked appropriate (which made it easier for me to work with the next day).

11/8
• (I left the console on while I slept) Returned to Shione to upload Papi's icon design and clear out some design space on my phone. (Note: my hair was still blue at the time.)
• Today's HHA S-rank: 215,321 points. 
• Returned to Harv's island and prepared for the Papi shoot. It turned out very nicely! 
• Rearranged and redesigned the basement room, then dressed up for the Centorea shoot. It's hard to model a centaur  still, it went well! 
• Returned to Papi's set to model Suu; if it hadn't been for the Halloween update and its alternative skin colors, this wouldn't have been possible. (Note: Papi and Suu share a room in their house, so not much had to change) 
• Rearranged and redesigned the eastern room to resemble an indoor pool (using white mats and water flooring), then dressed up for Merorune's shoot (Mero's was a little challenging, given the nature of the room and her mermaid body). Luckily, I had a wheelchair catalogued, and I used pink tights and ballet slippers to mimic her tail. I was rather proud of this one, especially the dress! 
• Finally got to work on Rachnera and the final MonMusu set! I spent a while trying to get her extra eyes to look correct with the hairstyle, but it eventually worked out. I used black Mage Boots and black tights to mimic her legs. 
• Redesigned Rachnera's set upstairs to mimic her attic room (I used an antique wardrobe to cover the doorway and used a mat to act as a ladder hatch) and got straight to work. This one turned out to be my favorite!
• At 7:52pm, my work was finally complete! 
• Visited Able's to upload the remaining MonMusu icons and Rachnera's eyes to the design kiosk! 
• Witnessed Rex nearly have a heart attack at the sight of a tarantula, so I went and caught it to soothe him. 
• Hung out with Gayle on a bench outside of Resident Services. 

11/9
• Found a bottle on the beach with a letter from Rhonda inside! I miss her... (one of my former WW residents) 
• Found Gulliver passed out on the beach, too.
• Found Gayle and Marshal having a barbecue outside of Resident Services. 
• Poor Marina was sick  I made sure to get get her some medicine right away.
• Pekoe sent me on a treasure hunt, which I soon found behind her house. It was a dinner uniform. 
• Put a bunch of mushrooms into storage, and then cleared out a lot of unneeded clothing. 
• Reached the fourth Smile Isle milestone! 

11/10
• Flick was here today...and scared the crap out of me, as he was hanging out in my yard when I left my house. I brought him my madagascan sunset moths to make a collectible. Also sold some extra bugs. 
• Recieved a Hula doll in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Found Marshal singing to Gayle and Plucky in the plaza. 
• Sold off some more clothes. 
• I ended up staying up late again, but ran into Wisp for the first time in a while! He gave me a basic teacher's desk after I helped him out. 
• Maddie was thinking of moving, but I convinced her to stay. 
• Ran into Pascal, and was given a pearl for a scallop. I later found another pearl myself. 
• Found a sea cucumber, a red king crab, a Venus' flower basket, and a spiny lobster! 
• Rearranged more than a few shrubs.

11/11 (it was a bit foggy today) 
• Logged in later than I would've liked... Took the model from Flick out of the mail. 
• Gullivarrr had washed up on shore today. I ended up finding the phone not too far from where he landed.
• Found a lost bag in Patty's yard, and soon managed to return it to Plucky after asking around. 
• Found a recipe for an acoustic guitar in a bottle that had washed up on the beach! 
• Picked out items from storage to give as gifts to my residents, which I of course wrapped, and then delivered. Also cleared out some more storage space. 
• It started to rain after a while... (10pm, most likely) 
• Decided to redo the tiles under the beach stalls from terracotta to arched stone. 
• Shot down a balloon with 30,000 bells in it! 
• Rearranged and transplanted a bunch of trees! 
• Earned a Mermaid princess dress from Pascal while trying to find new sea critters. 
• Found a sea pig and a snow crab! 
• Made a couple of items to sell, and rearranged some furniture in my house. 
• Ordered a few things to place outside. 

11/12 
• Recieved a Pirate Eyepatch in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Removed some flowers that had grown in from the rain. 
• C.J. was here today; he gave me a small-fry challenge (in the process, I finally caught a mitten crab! ). I brought him 3 surgeons afterwards for a collectible. 
• Plucky and Harry apparently got into a fight, and Plucky felt horrible about it. I agreed to help her smooth things out. In the end, Harry went and apologized, and ended up with a nice coat in the process.
• (At this point, my problem of staying up late was starting to get worse) Went balloon hunting, and ended up with recipes for a pile of leaves, a forest wall, a mushroom wreath, a mush log, and a mush umbrella!
• Reeled in a blowfish! 
• Hit some rocks! 
• Sold lots of fish to C.J.
• Finished the daily NM+ bonus offers! 
• Caught my first barreleye in a while! 

11/13
• Recieved the model for the sturgeon from C.J. in the mail.
• Found a bunch of cool designs while browsing on the design kiosk, and took screenshots of a few to save as inspiration for later, and maybe to recreate in different colors. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Gwen inside!
• Found some shooting stars!!!
• Went balloon hunting again, and fished to pass some time. Was unsuccessful in finding new DIYs...
• Thought about what to change in my main room, and rearranged some things in my bed room. Then I finally went to sleep. 

11/14
• Collected star fragments from the beach! Also found a Scorpio frag! 
• Helped Patty return something to Plucky. 
• Decided to work on paths, and looked through the kiosk to test some stone patterns out. Ended up trying out multiple kinds throughout the day. 
• Learned how to make forest flooring thanks to a balloon! Got 30k bells from another! 
• Cleared out some storage space

11/15
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 216,686 points.
• Bought 23 stacks of turnips for 109 bells apiece. (Accidentally ate a stack and had to buy a replacement)
• Kitty and Patty had a talk about what they considered true love to be like. 
• Checked out some more paths, and then decided to create my own based on the pattern I liked best! I made the prototype purple, and uploaded it to the kiosk. 
• Ordered some long-sleeved clothing for my residents. 
• Another Lily-of-the-Valley plant grew in, putting us at 17!
• Found a recipe for the mushroom wand, a traditional balancing toy, a mush parasol, a tree's bounty lamp, and a mush lamp! 
• Wrapped and delivered some presents to my residents. Plucky's had to wait, however; she turned out to be sick, so I brought her medicine instead. 
• Afterhours, I polished my new path up a bit and made it gray.
• Prepared more gifts to give tomorrow

11/16
• Maple leaves have started to appear! Isabelle sent out the recipe for the red leaf pile.
• Sahara was here today!
• Delivered the presents! 
• Bought more customization kits... 
• Uploaded the polished path to the design kiosk.
• Gayle was thinking of moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. 
• Gayle and Marshal had an argument over a microphone, of all things...
• Cleared out some storage space...
• Worked on laying out the path in different formats. 
• Ordered things from the NM kiosk, as well as some clothing. 
• Wrapped up more presents to give tomorrow.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020

Here's post no. 2! =^-^= starting from 11/17!

11/17
• Took all of my packages out of the mail. 
• Found a lost book near Gayle's house; it turned out to be Marina's.
• Delivered the presents! 
• Kicks was here today! 
• Found some patterns I liked on the design kiosk! I saved a few to see if I could recreate and customize them later.

11/18
• Helped Maddie give an apology gift to Marina.
• Kitty sold me a pet bed...weird...
• Learned how to make a signpost from a bottle that had washed up on the beach! 
• Label was back, this time with a formal theme. I dressed up in a nice suit, which she seemed to really like.  (I forgot what clothing item she gave me  )
• Wrapped and delivered some more clothing gifts. 

11/19
• Recieved a letter from Luna and from Nook, thanks to the update! 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail! 
• Wrapped and delivered more clothing gifts. 
• Redd was here today, and I walked out with a famous painting! 
• Today's turnip prices were 478 bells, so I ended up selling my turnips today for 1,099,400 bells! 
• Learned how to make a cool pansy crown from a bottle that had washed up on the beach! 
• Bought more customization kits.
• Paid off a small chunk of my loan and put the extra bells into savings.
• Began work on a magic circle pattern from Bayonetta! (A lot of work went into this to get the dimensions just right) 

11/20
• Took the famous painting out of the mail and delivered it to Blathers.
• C.J. was here today; he gave me a small-fry challenge. I brought him three gars to make a collectible after I'd finished. 
• Orders the new reactions and hairstyles from the ATM.
• Finished the Bayonetta magic circle and uploaded it to the design kiosk! I decided to put it under the fountains in town.
• Began work to recreate and customize a pattern I'd found for a witch blanket (I loved the design, but felt like it needed a little bit more detail on it). I promptly applied it to my bed once finished. 

11/21
• Took the gar model out of the mail.
• Wrapped and delivered some more clothing gifts. 
• Found Kitty dozing off near her piano whilst standing...
• Found a lost book on Shop Isle; it turned out to be Pekoe's.
• Today's Beetle Fight Club match pitted the Elephant against the Hercules; good 'ol Herc won the day. (I went into the museum trying to find Pekoe, and ended up watching the fight. )
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Island for us. Also ended up hitting the 30 Shows Seen milestone! 
• Changed up a little bit of the main room of my house to make it all match better.

11/22
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 215,231 points... I'm not happy that it went down...
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind. 
• A new blue rose has grown in!!! 
• Bought 23 stacks of turnips for 104 bells apiece. 
• Poor Harry was sick, so I stopped by the store to get him some medicine. 
• Decided to change up the plaza layout on Shop Isle. It looked much more professional once I was finished! 
• Found a recipe for a tree's bounty big tree! 
• Rex and Pekoe got in a fight over sharing snacks (Shame on you, Rex!), and Rex was worried she hated him for it; I helped smooth the lover's quarrel over. I'm glad the two are happy again! 
• Added mush items to the island! 

11/23
• A second blue rose has appeared!!!
• Helped Maddie deliver a present to Plucky. 
• Gulliver washed up on shore today. 
• Maddie and Harry were singing in the plaza. 
• Ordered some things from the ATM.
• Decided to begin work on buffing up the campsite and creating a better pumpkin patch! (Admittedly, I did time travel to make this go faster, as I didn't feel like waiting, and I rarely ever do it anyway.)
• Ordered a bunch of items and made a bunch of furniture.
• Switched out the tulips on Shop Isle for black roses and Lily-of-the-Valley plants! 
• Tore down Black Rose Grove, moved the pumpkins, and decided to move Kitty's house up there with Patty and Harry. 
• Found some shooting stars and ran into Celeste! I ended up with a recipe for the Sagittarius Arrow!
• Found a recipe for colored-leaves flooring!

11/24
• Took all of my packages out of the mail. 
• Recieved a Tam-o'-shanter in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Leif was here today! 
• Found Kitty napping under a tree. 
• Retrieved star fragments from the beach. Also found one Sagittarius frag! 
• Found a recipe for an Autumn Wall
• Set up Kitty's new yard, after fighting with the layout restrictions.
• Set up a new picnic area where the campsite used to be. 
• Terraformed to make space for the pumpkin patch. 
• Cleared out some storage space...
• Visited another island to sell my turnips (the price was  495 bells! ). I went home with 1,138,500 bells and a new sewing case! 
• Paid off a small chunk of my loan (only 50k left!) I put the rest into savings. 
• Finished up Kitty's yard, created a small flowery path, polished up the campsite, rearranged the picnic area, and put the new pumpkin patch together! I got a lot done! 
• Began working on a tentacle design after seeing so many cool magic circle designs online. 
• (I ended up staying awake all night; this helped me reset my sleeping schedule for Thanksgiving) 

11/25
• Gulivarrr washed up on shore today! 
• After finding a scallop while searching for Gulivarrr's phone, Pascal gave me a pearl. 

11/26 (Turkey Day) 
• Today ended up somber. (My grandfather had passed away last night, so I wasn't feeling very thankful.) Still, I tried to participate in the festivities.
• Recieved a sea captain's coat in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Unbeknownst to me, two more blue rises had grown in while I'd been working throughout the week. 
• Added a purple rose to the monument in the graveyard, my grandma's favorite color.
• Helped my villagers with their dishes while I worked to help out Franklin complete and perfect his dishes. 
• Finally caught a Dungeness crab, and then had to track down a second one for Franklin. It took way longer than I'd like to admit. 
• Found a scallop, and Pascal traded me a pearl. 
• Recieved the cornucopia and thre full set of Turkey Day DIYs from Franklin once we were finished! 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers. 

11/27
• A 5th blue rose has appeared! 
• Flick was here today; I brought him three great purple emperors for a collectible. 
• Pekoe was thinking of moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• Kitty and Pekoe were enjoying some soup together on a bench outside Resident Services.
• Decided to swap out the purple roses on Shop Isle with thre blue roses that had grown in. It looks wonderful! 

11/28
• Attended Slider's show, but forgot what he'd played... (and this wad all that had happened aside from balloon hunting later for recipes) 

11/29
• Today's HHA S-rank was the same as last week's. 
• Ordered some clothing off of my phone. 
• Did more balloon-hunting.

11/30
• Redd was here,  and I walked out with a Glowing Painting. 
• Helped Plucky return something to Marina. 
• Found a lost book in Pekoe's walkway; it turned out to be Marshal's. 
• Gayle sent me on a treasure hunt, but decreased the time on me, and I wasn't able to find it! This is the first time I've actually ended up irritated with her.
• Had to do a LOT of balloon hunting, but managed to get the rest of the missing recipes!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020

And here's pay 3: everything that's happened so far this December! 

12/1 (Day 256, 100 to go! )
• Took the glowing painting out of the mail and took it to Blathers. 
• Plucky was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. 
• Kicks was here today! 

12/2
• Recieved a letter and a sweater in the mail from Ingame Mom.
• Cleared out a lot of storage space. 
• Gayle was thinking of moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. 
• Finally finished my printable design and uploaded it to the design kiosk! Also found more cool designs! 
• Label was back with a work theme; sheer design up as a handyman, she rewarded me with some sneakers. 
• Removed a bunch of excess flowers from the beach. 

12/3
• Shione saw its first snow today! 
• Switched into some snow-worthy  clothes! 
• There was a visitor camping out: Frobert the Frog. 
• Sahara was here today! 
• Learned how to make a mum wreath from a bottle that had washed up on the beach! 

12/4
• Harry lost a book, so I went and tracked it down; I found it near Plucky's house. 
• Marina and Pekoe wanted to get a present for Marshal, and they asked me for advice. 
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• Posted a new clover design for winter. 
• Cleared out some storage space, made some things to sell. 
• Wrapped and delivered some more clothing gifts. 
• Today's match of Beetle Fight Club pitted the Hercules against the Miyama Stag; Herc triumphed again. 
• Finished today's NM+ bonus offers. 

12/5
• Ordered some clothing items. 
• Attended Slider's show; he performed K.K. Groove. 
• Added some things to the pumpkin patch. 

12/6 (it snowed again! )
• Today's HHA S-rank didn't change from last week's. 
• Learned how to make a gong from a bottle that had washed up on the beach!
• Finally gave in and bought the crown from the Able Sisters. 
• Bought 23 stacks of turnips from Daisy Mae for 109 bells apiece. 

12/7
• Wrapped and delivered some more clothing gifts.
• Label was back with a comfy theme; pajamas did just the trick. She gave me a knit shirt. 
• Caught a pond smelt, and thus finally completed the fish section of the encyclopedia! (Donated it to Blathers and finished the fish part of the marine exhibit! )
• Decided to start decorating the back room for Toy Day! (Ordered some new furniture for it) 

12/8
• Retrieved the Golden Fishing Rod DIY from the mail, and then promptly made it!
• Redd was here, and I walked out with a Familiar Statue! 
• Helped Harry deliver an apology gift to Pekoe. 
• Witnessed Nook and Isabelle taking a break to stretch. 
• Ordered some furniture. 
• Caught a sea bass for Plucky. 
• Learned how to make a tree branch wreath from a bottle that had washed up on the beach! 
• Cleared out some storage space. 

12/9
• Retrieved the familiar statue from the mail and took it straight to Blathers. 
• Flick was hanging around my house, and I brought him three peacock butterflies for a collectible. 

12/10 (it snowed! )
• Took the peacock butterfly model and a few packages out of the mail.
• Leif was here today! I bought more pumpkin starts. 
• I went to another island to sell my turnips (I've forgotten what the price was, but I walked out with 1,258,100 bells! )
• Patty and Marshal freaked out with the appearance of a tarantula in the plaza, I made sure to catch it. 
• Paid off a chunk of my loan and put the extra bells into storage.
• Realized I had reached the final milestone of "Cornering thre Stalk Market"! 
• Found a lost book near the campsite; it turned out to be Rex's.
• Caught another Tarantula that was lurking in the flower beds. 
• Harry showed me how to make a lovely cosmos crown. 
• Kitty told me that Maddie had gotten sick, so I went and got her some medicine. 

12/11
• Today marked the first day of a snow- filled winter! Isabelle announced we could make snowmen! 
• Decided to clear out the picnic area near the museum so I could make a snowman (and why have a picnic when it's freezing outside?)
• Gulliver washed up on shore today. 
• Made my first snowman, earned a frozen partition recipe! 
• Rearranged some things in the area around Gayle's house to transplant the lily beds. 

12/12 (it snowed!)
• Isabelle sent us a recipe for the snowflake wreath! 
• Caught a dung beetle!...and this caught the final bug necessary for completing the bug section of the encyclopedia! 
• Delivered the dung beetle to Blathers, completing the bug wing of the museum!
• Made a snowman, but screwed it up. 
• Attended Slider's show, he played To the Edge.

12/13 (snowing again!)
• Recieved the recipe for the golden net in the mail, and later crafted it! 
• Today's HHA S-rank put us at 209,410 points. I knew it was going to go down as I rearranged the back room, but it was still upsetting. 
• Helped Kitty return an item to Gayle. 
• Made a snowman, screwed it up again. The Snowboys are starting to sound passive aggressive, and are irritating me.
• Got 30k bells from a balloon! 
• Wrapped and delivered some more clothing gifts. 
• Checked out some adorable phone case designs!
• Created red and blue versions of my Bayonetta Magic Circle and posted them to the kiosk. 

12/14
• Found a recipe for Iceberg flooring! 
• Gulivarrr washed up on shore today! I found his phone near the airport. 
• Screwed up a third snowman by accidentally mashing his head too big, and he gave me lip for it (I'm really starting to despise these jerks...)
• Ordered some furniture. 
• Paid off a small chunk of my loan. 
• Copied down a a phone case template to start making my own case designs! 
• Recreated a Monado design that I felt lacked detail, and also created a simple Bayonetta case! 

12/15
• Ornaments have started falling out of trees! Isabelle also sent us a recipe for an ornament wreath! 
• Recieved a Pirate outfit in the mail from Gullivarrr.
• Gayle told me about how confident she was about the gift she'd gotten me for Toy Day. I can only hope mine will be good, too!
• Wrapped and delivered more clothing gifts, along with a few furniture pieces.
• Shook the ever-lovin' heck out of the ornament trees. 
• C.J. was here today, but I never completed his challenge... I did, however, bring him three arowanas for a collectible. 
• Pekoe gave me a festive wreath! 
• Made and screwed up a fourth snowman, and promptly screamed in rage... It's a shame we can't demolish them and start over...
• Marina wasn't feeling well, so I made sure to bring her some medicine. I sent her a present through the mail; a cute wardrobe that I wasn't able to give her since she was sick. 

12/16
• Took the arowana model out of the mail. 
• Maddie and Gayle expressed their excitement for seeing an Aurora tonight ( I unfortunately missed the opportunity to see it ).
• Wrapped and delivered more clothing gifts. 
• Sahara was here today! 
• Screwed up a fifth snowman, and I about chucked my controller across the room after the brat mouthed off at me.  (Lesson Learned: anyone who says you can't possibly get angry at Animal Crossing has CLEARLY never tried to make a perfect snowman. )
• Polished and finished up the phone cases I'd been working on, and made a blue and purple variation of the simple Bayonetta case. Posted all four to the design kiosk. 

12/17
• To my surprise, an 18th Lily-of-the-Valley plant has grown in! 
• Ran into Celeste! (it's been a while! ) she gave me a recipe for making a moon, of all things XD
• Kitty showed me how to make a flat garden rock. 
• Found a recipe for a festive tree!  now I have a tree for Toy Day!
• Kicks was here today! 
• At long last, after much stress, I FINALLY made a perfect snowman! (Admittedly, I did have top look up what to do, but I'm glad I did) It was an extremely good feeling! I recieved a recipe for the frozen chair! (This did help improve my mood, as I'd already been having a bad day prior).
• Saw some shooting stars! 

12/18 (it snowed a bit!)
• Collected star frags! 
• Found a lost bag near the crossroads at the airport; it turned out to belong to Patty.
• Leif was here today! 
• Made another perfect snowman (YASSSS), and learned how to make a frozen arch! 
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. 
• Went snowflake hunting, and gathered a ton of ornaments. 
• Made some changes to both my winter wand outfit and my regular outfit; now I have a Santa hat! 
• Wrapped and delivered more clothing gifts. 
• Created six Overwatch-themed phone case designs, which I think turned out very well! I think I'll be making some more! 

12/19
• Made a third perfect snowman, and learned how to make a frozen tree! 
• Posted thre phone case designs to the design kiosk (speaking of which, I really need to start uploading my designs to TBT...)
• Attended Slider's show; he performed K.K. Mambo. 
• Found a recipe for a festive rug! 

12/20
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 210,543 points. (It's going back up! )
• Found Gayle dozing while standing. 
• Discovered that a 19th Lily-of-the-Valley plant had grown in! 
• Made a fourth perfect snowman, collected four large snowflakes, and learned how to make a three-tiered snowperson!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020

Sorry about that, everybody!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I made a cute pink diner behind my resident services building. I threw a bunch of flowers in the garbage bin. I went to Harvey’s island to take a Christmas photo for the forum event.


----------



## coffeedrinker

Spoke to and gave gifts to my villagers
Hit a lot of balloons today, but no diy recipes yet
Shook trees and gathered many ornaments
Made a perfect snowboy
Started working on 3 villager yards- cleaned up the flowers and placed stone pavement. I'm not completely happy with the yards, but they look less messy now.


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received an item that i ordered and a letter from the HHA!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for whitney
️ bought turnips from daisy mae
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 worked on my lounge area a bit
️ built a perfect snowboy and got the frozen counter diy and a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 got a pearl from pascal
️ crafted flimsy axes, fishing rods, a net and a frozen counter
 customized the frozen counter and whitney’s photo
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought raglan shirts (green, white) and rugby uniforms (blue/white, green/black) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Dixie I ordered and got a letter from Rudy! 
 Delivered a package from Poppy to Ankha
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Sold items
 Bought 10 mint wrapping paper
 Bought a pink heart sweater, bought 3 tee-parka combos (pink, blue, mint green), blue acid-washed jeans, 4 berets (white, black, blue, red), 5 snowy knit caps (white, black, red, pink, blue)
 Harvested fruit
 Gave Poppy a monstera and got a painter’s coverall in return
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got a soccer-uniform top in return
 Gave Raymond a stack of apples and got a boa parka in return
 Gave Ankha a stack of cherries and got a boa fleece in return
 Gave Gayle a stack of cherries and got a wasp-head model in return
 Gave Papi a stack of cherries and got a brown-brick wall in return
 Gave Ketchup a stack of oranges and got a suit of lights in return 
 Dug up fossils
 Caught snowflakes
 Dug up 1k and planted 10k
 Registered the K.K. Dixie to the jukebox
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered K.K. Moody from Nook Shopping
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks 
 Made a perfect snowboy and got the DIY for a snowperson head 
 Went balloon farming! Got the DIY for a jingle wall 
 Learnt the DIY for a satellite from Celeste


----------



## Coco63

I’ve been pretty inactive the past couple of months so I’m finally getting back into it. I used Harv’s island to figure out what I want my main room in my house to be. I also did this with the back room. So I’ve figured out the layout of two rooms and I’ve started accumulating and placing the stuff in my actual house. It’s coming along!
I also did some time traveling, one for the ordered items, but also to farm for Gulliver. I am dying to get the golden shovel  I was sad to learn that only Gulliver counts for the shovel, and not Gullivarr. I have no idea where I’m at in the amount of times I’ve helped Gulliver specifically   One day I will get the golden shovel... one day...


----------



## moonlightxo

I just got Sylvana's framed picture, the first one I've ever gotten in New Horizons!


----------



## leohyrule

Today, I ordered stuff for people to catalog imperial things, but I have a long way to go. I got the rest of my birthday items, even though it'll be a while until someone's birthday lol. I got rid of more flowers, because it keeps snowing on my island which would be nice if I ever got golden roses for my statue area. I moved Whitneys house up to the second level. I made a custom design so that I can dress up as Jack Frost. I made a perfect snowman but I think it took me two tries this time.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Celebrated my birthday today. December birthdays....... anyone else a christmas baby?


----------



## visibleghost

yesterday i played through a few days and managed to get like five perfect snowboys (and one bad one but shhh). you can now call me the king of snowboys, thank you very much.

i also got three non snowboy winter diys!!! yay. feels good, especially since i want to decorate my island a bit with the illuminated items


----------



## coffeedrinker

Spoke to my villagers and gave gifts
Finally got Diana's picture!
Changed a path that had been bothering me
Started to redo the inside of my house. I am changing it from a Christmas market to more of a spa/resort. 
Continued to work on villager yards


----------



## Halloqueen

After spending most of the month with my game still in November to try to get all of the Acorn, Pinecone, Maple Leaf, Mushroom, and Turkey Day DIYs, I was finally free to travel to December today.

I built a Snowboy and failed on the first day, then went to the next day and managed to make a perfect one. I earned the Frozen Arch DIY from him, and I got the Falling-Snow Wall and Festive Top Set DIYs from balloons. Oh, and Annalisa gave me a Festive Wreath.


----------



## maria110

Not much accomplished today but I did receive two festive recipes on my southern hemisphere island.  Progress!


----------



## 6iixx

my usual daily grind of tasks; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
label wanted me to put together a formal outfit - i still haven't decided if i'm going to
received some clothing items i was able to catalog for christmas and ordered some more because that 5 item limit is annoying as all heck
managed to pop a balloon with a seasonal diy for a change today~  got the _illuminated snowflakes_ diy
olive literally lost her 'sweet pea' catchphrase with her first encounter today - she after octavian's 'darn it'..   
opal gave me her photo today!    
started my holiday section a bit later than i had planned


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Now that I'm fully caught up, I can have shorter posts again! 
Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

12/21 (it snowed today! )
• Went snowflake hunting! 
• Patty showed me how to make a cherry wall! 
• Plucky told me that Gulliver had washed up on shore today, so I made sure to help him out. 
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Screwed up today's snowman; his head was too small  Still, I did get large snowflakes from the other three! 
• Went balloon hunting and found recipes for a holiday candle, a jingle wall, and illuminated snowflakes!


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got the Ice Flooring DIY
Celebrated Blanche's birthday
Got the Tabletop Festive Tree and Snowflake Wall DIYs
Helped Gullivarr
Got the Tree Branch Wand recipe from Celeste
Wished on stars


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
made another perfect snowboy; got the _frozen sculpture_ diy this time
collected my large snowflakes
popped a seasonal balloon finally!  got the _tabletop festive tree_ diy
cleaned and sorted so many flowers and i still have a billion more to go through.  and i had to sell some to nook's because i'm running out of room
bought the calm painting from redd today, since he finally decided to pay me another visit


----------



## xara

instance #638378339 where i forgot to post yesterday ;/

️ checked the mail; received bamboo shoots from daisy mae and an item that i ordered!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a damselfly for sprinkle 
️ bought a genuine robust statue from redd
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 did some gift exchanges 
️ built a perfect snowboy and got the frozen pillar diy and a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 crafted a net and flimsy axe 
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought gown coats (all except black), snowy sweaters (all except blue), knit pants (grey), plover skirts (all variants), ice-hockey uniform (white/red, grey) and snowy knit caps (all except brown) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bekaa

I am finally getting around to doing some decorating on the inside of my house. My front room is all ready for a holiday party!


----------



## Bluelady

Grew some purple wildflowers on my own!  I ended staying up until 3 am but I'm so happy.


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a basketball tank from sprinkle, a genuine robust statue from redd and an item that i ordered! 
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material cleanup, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sprinkle was sick today i’ve only had her for like,, 3 days  so i brought her some medicine! 
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got the ice wall diy (the last snowboy diy that i needed!) and a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys! 
 did a few trades and gift exchanges
️ harvested and sold fruit 
 checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought quilted down jackets (all except olive) from able’s + medicine and customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I didn't accomplish much of anything.  I gave gifts to the villagers whose photos I need and I hit a bunch of rocks with a shovel.  Didn't find any good DIYs or anything.  Not much time to play lately.  Looking forward to Toy Day since I'll be off work and have a little more time to play  ACNH.


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got the Frozen Pillar DIY
Cleaned up star fragments


----------



## JKDOS

I've been playing in one of my alt characters today.

_Earning bells and miles_
_Furnishing my house_
_Cleaning my mailbox_
_Adjusting some trees and flowers_


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: received the K.K. Moody I ordered 
 Dug up fossils 
 Learnt the DIY for a log garden lounge from Ketchup 
 Got some wingtip shoes from Ketchup
 Gave a lively plaid dress to Ketchup and got an arcade seat in return 
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got an apron in return 
 Gave Raymond a stack of apples and got a terry-cloth nightgown in return 
 Delivered a package from Ankha to Rudy 
 Gave Rudy a stack of apples and got an outdoor bench in return
 Gave Marshal a cream and sugar
 Gave Ankha a stack of apples and got a fishing vest in return 
 Gave Poppy a stack of apples and got an outdoor bench in return 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters 
 Bought 3 checkered chesterfield coats (grey, green, blue), 1 tennis sweater (white), 2 tight-knit sweaters (grey, black), 3 worn-out jeans (light blue, black, dark blue) and a lively plaid dress
 Sold items
 Registered the K.K. Moody to the jukebox
 Caught Mitzi a sea butterfly and got a boa fleece in return 
 Gave Mitzi a stack of oranges and got a denim cap on return 
 Dug up 1k and planted 10k 
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got a fishing vest in return
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks
 Picked weeds


----------



## Kate86

I just found my first Blue Rose! My flower collection is completed!


----------



## leohyrule

I made a perfect snowman. I let people come over to shop and to catalog. I ignored Bea trying to move out. Doesn't she know she's never leaving? It keeps snowing, so I got rid of all the flowers that popped up. I visited Celeste and got some wishes in. I was also finally able to get a white loft bed with desk for my friend. It took a couple days but I did it. I bought the rest of the ski stuff in my shop except for the ski boots which elude me. I moved Stitches house to the back of my island, and tried to figure out where to put Marshal's but I can't really decide for now.


----------



## annex

I finally caught my last dung beetle that's needed to make a model. 
I made a hUGE perfect snowboy.
I wrapped all my villagers toyday gifts. They are ready to hand out tomorrow. Although it's not necessary, I still wanted to give them something. Puppies for the girls and robots for the boys. I hope they all display them in their homes.


----------



## RedPanda

Made another perfect snowboy! I am finally getting the hang of it. And trading a bunch this morning so that I can help my boyfriend get some of those DIYs since he doesn't play as obsessively as me, lol. I also checked in on Fang and Wolfgang to see how their houses are looking after I gifted them some decorative items. Unfortunately I'm not satisfied with the results so I guess I will have to give them something else and hope it works.


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
made another perfect snowboy, and got the _snowperson head_ diy
collected my large snowflakes
bought a few several items from saharah; bought a mysterious wallpaper with bells, and then another with my tickets
hans gave me an orange for delivering lobo's apology air conditioner
octavian gave me a treasure hunt today   it had a flashy hairpin in it
donated the calm painting to my museum
made up a few outfits for my fiance and i for commissions
gave away some of my hybrid flowers
vesta gave me a dragon jacket today - i don't even care what it looks like, it sounds feckin' cool
gave up on my holiday decoration area - it's way too close to christmas and i can't just put up snowflake lights


----------



## Mattician

OMGOMGOMGOMG

jaksdjfk;ajfkjas;dfkj;alkdjfl;ajkf

Raymond was in my campsite today. It took about 45 minutes of getting the right dialogue and him choosing someone I wanted him to replace.

Raymond will be moving to my island tomorrow!


----------



## John Wick

Just finished the Toy Day event.

Short but sweet. ^_^

#Adorbz


----------



## Meysuhr

Other than my daily chores, I secured a move from Tangy. She will be moved in by tomorrow. I also paid off an incline.


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got the Frozen Table DIY
Commissioned a Salmon model from CJ
Got the Illuminated Reindeer DIY


----------



## JKDOS

Spent most of the day digging up my flower infestation. I estimate I dug up and sold somewhere over 300 flowers.
CJ was in town, so I also spent some time in my alt character catching fish and selling so I could pay off my loan.
Found the last Festive DIY tonight


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: got a letter and present from Gulivarrr!
 Did the Toy Day event with my sister! It was a little disappointing... but it was short and sweet all the same


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Started the Toy Day Event plan on finishing it when I get off work.


----------



## xara

once again forgot to post yesterday 

️ checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ had a camper today - it was walt! didn’t invite him but he’s pretty cool :’)
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
️ returned a lost book to audie 
 bought holly bushes from leif 
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys! 
 sold my turnips (tysm again @ATheBuoy42! <3)
️ did a few trades 
 worked on my yard a bit 
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought a chesterfield coat (grey), shallow knit caps (beige, brown, grey, purple) and stache & glasses (red) from able’s + wrapping paper and customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## moonlightxo

I did everything I could do on toy day, then I time travelled to the next day because for some reasons there were no fossils. I dug some up and most of them were already donated, so I gave one of them to Kiki and she gave me her framed photo


----------



## Snek

1. I did the Toy Day event with two player characters  
2. Went to Nooks to see if they had red wrapping paper for the gift pile diy. They didnt 
3. TT'ed to the next day to get the Jingle photos and hoped Nooks had red wrapping paper. They didnt 
4. TT'ed back to the current day to do the events again lol


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing​
got some DAL sunglasses from the dodo boys today​
redid some outfits since i added all of them back into my storage yesterday to get some reference pictures for commissions​
woke up gullivarrr​
collected my large snowflakes​
popped a balloon _into_ one of my rivers ​
made another perfect snowboy and learned the _perfect-treat set_​
got a duplicate for the _jingle wall_ diy.. sigh
octavian gave me a figure-skating costume that i immediately gifted to hans
almost 100,000 shy from paying off my final debt - gettin' there!  

did a trade with gala
was finally able to give olive her first gift today!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

For once I did absolutely nothing.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I did the toy day stuff, built a perfect snowman...and still haven't got any of the cool light up holiday stuff that I wanted. Lol.


----------



## tajikey

LuchaSloth said:


> I did the toy day stuff, built a perfect snowman...and still haven't got any of the cool light up holiday stuff that I wanted. Lol.


If you're talking about the Illuminated set, it comes from balloons, not the Snowboys.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Finally got a 5 star island ~ and did all the th oy day stuff..which was underwhelming


----------



## John Wick

Took down the Christmas stuff and put things back to normal.


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail, received letters from Marshall, Fauna and Diana
Shook some trees and gathered ornaments
Hit rocks
Caught snowflakes
Build another 'so close' Snowman
Bought a Cute DIY Workbench and some wrapping paper from Nooks Cranny
Talked to all my villagers
Went diving, caught a scallop that I exchanged to Pascal for a pearl
Dug up some clams that I crafted to fish bait and went fishing, still failed to catch a Stringfish to complete my fish critterpedia 
Spoke to Jingle and delivered his gifts and then decided to deliver my own afterwards
Gifted Marina a pink dollhouse, received a blue robot
Gave Raymond a purple helicopter, received a red/white circuit
Gave Diana a flowers pop-up book, she gave me a blue tent
Gifted Judy a pink puppy plushie, received a purple dollhouse
Gave Maple a green dollhouse, got a Mesozoic pop-up book in return
Gave Fauna a Savannah pop-up book, she gave me a light blue helicopter
Gifted Sherb a black/silver circuit, got a red dollhouse
Gifted Goldie a beige puppy plushie, received a grey dinosaur
Gave Beau a brown dinosaur, received a striped tent
Gifted Marshall a grey tin robot, got the black/silver mini circuit in return
Placed the items received from Jingle and crafted some present piles
Dug up some fossils
Did some ordering from Nook shopping


----------



## Nodokana

- Participated in the toy day event
- Talked to villagers and gave them their gifts
- Got diys from Jingle
- Ordered items 
- Completed trades
- Scattered items around island for me to organize around my other characters 
- Decorated a tropical themed room
- Decorated in front of Sherb's house 
- Got flowers
- Crafted items


----------



## .MOON.

- Checked my mail
- Spoke to my snowpeople and got large snowflakes 
- Sold some stuff at Nook’s
- Participated in Toy Day event


----------



## LuchaSloth

tajikey said:


> If you're talking about the Illuminated set, it comes from balloons, not the Snowboys.



Oh, yeah...I know that. I just meant that I still never got any from balloons. It did sound like I expected them from snowboys. But, nah...I was just thinking out loud. Hahaha.


----------



## mayor.lauren

1. Did the Toy Day event
2. Was disappointed by the Toy Day event, even though I kind of figured I would be, since I'm Jewish and have zero interest in Toy Day or any of the items you get from it.
3. TT'd back to June because I'm already tired of winter and I wanted to get some of the wedding items I missed out on back then
4. TT'd through the wedding event to get all the items I wanted!
5. While TT'ing through the wedding event in June, I moved my Nook's into a spot I wasn't really sure what to do with, and I think I'm happy with the placement!
6. Changed out my colored flowers for white ones to match the  aesthetic
7. Redecorated one of my cliffs and my entrance with some new furniture and custom designs

(on a separate note if anyone wants some colored flowers hmu)


----------



## leohyrule

Made a perfect snowboy on the second try. I did all the toy day stuff, except give one of the second gifts out to a villager, because I coudln't remember who it was for. I hung up my toy day stockings. I got rid of some blue roses, a good amount of them, so that was nice. I put more green mums in my rainbow garden because they didn't show up as much as other flowers.


----------



## Fye

today-ish

gathered enough materials for a pair of illuminated reindeer and snowflakes - but the former in my plaza area that felt too empty, and the latter went into erik's winter-themed yard
delivered jingle's gifts to all my villagers and got gifts in return from two of them
bought the santa outfit and some other clothes from ables
planted weeds here and there to fill space, and along the path to my secret beach so that fossils would stop popping up there


----------



## xara

️ celebrated toy day today!! it was a super sweet event and i _loved_ seeing jingle again! got all of the diys, items and got to exchange gifts with my villagers so i’m pretty happy with how everything went. <3
 checked the mail; received an apron from sprinkle!
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 did a gift exchange with a user on here + opened one of the presents that i received :’)
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys! 
 crafted a shovel, fishing rod and gift pile 
️ checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought pom casquettes (all variants) and a gas mask (avocado) from able’s + some wrapping paper from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## lamboo

I need to catch up with my world since I haven't been on for a while, but the last thing I accomplished was putting that ghost back together! Also, I changed my outfit in the game and the hair, otherwise, then that, I haven't done literally anything


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

All I did today was work on terraforming my plaza area. Also planted some roses to get started on Breeding for the Blue Rose.


----------



## RedPanda

(12/24) I procrastinated Toy Day activities because I wanted to save it. I ran around doing daily chores like shaking trees, digging up fossils. (I enjoy digging them up every day even though I don't need to anymore. I think it's because I don't like how they look in the ground, so it's sort of like tidying up my island, lol.) Shopped at the tailor's, gathered high-value seashells for gifts.

I also traded with a TBTer and got a whole bunch of mushroom DIYs for my bf, who missed out on them because he was busy with work, and doesn't time travel. So that's sort of an in-game Christmas gift for him.

And of course, TOY DAY! I'm glad I didn't catalog all the toys in advance because it made the event more fun. My villagers helped me to complete the collection (almost - still missing 2 color variants). I really enjoyed the event and I wound up doing it 3x (I have two secondary characters). I can't wait to find out what Jingle might have left in those stockings!


----------



## John Wick

Bought a heap of seasonal items. (Berliner, Twelve Grape Plate, New Year's Noodles, Sparkling Cider)

Finally, some food!


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got the Ice Wand DIY
Got the Iceberg Flooring DIY
Commissioned a Grand Goliath Beetle Model from Flick


----------



## xara

️ got jingle’s photo!! he’s one of my favourite npcs and even though i’ve got his poster, i’m really happy to have a framed photo of him, too. :’)
 checked the mail
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
️ caught a bitterling for bam
 delivered a package for zucker and bam
️ bought rugs from saharah; 1 of them was new (green kitchen mat)!
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 got a pearl from pascal
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 opened all of my presents from @meo’s gift exchange!! i’m super happy with and grateful for everything that i got. <3
️ harvested and sold fruit 
 crafted a net and slingshot
️ customized jingle’s photo and a gift pile
 checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought military uniforms (blue, green), a gingham picnic skirt (grey) and rumba costumes (all variants) from able’s + a fish fishing rod and a colourful net from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## .MOON.

Logged in long enough to take down my holiday decorations.


----------



## watercolorwish

Took down all the toy day themed items haha..


----------



## Fye

today

played toy day - crafted the wrapping paper, delivered all of jingles gifts to my villagers - ended up getting gifts back from two of my villagers (erik and ruby). was expecting some from a few other villagers that I've received photos from in the past but I guess because I've been playing a lot less lately and kind of ignoring my villagers most of the time and not talking to them our friendship went down to the point that they won't give return presents
gave ruby some wrapped cherries for her birthday
got jingles' photo in the stocking - did we get the photos of the other seasonal NPCs? I'd love one of Jack
tried a little more balloon hunting and finally got the illuminated reindeer DIY! I already have two crafted ones that I needed in my plaza area, but I made a blue one to add to erik's yard. and it looks nice and complete now! 
dug up some random flowers that were growing in the paths to my villagers yards and placed a few more empty tiles to make sure I don't get any more
grabbed large snowflakes from the melting snowmen and caught a dung beetle. didn't bother making a snowman since I wasn't feeling it but I'm planning on making one tomorrow to get the last DIY


----------



## Imbri

The last of my rocks spawned where I want them (finally!), so I was able to scuff out the pattern tiles I'd laid down everywhere. It also meant I could dig up my pumpkin patch (it filled up space) and open up a big area for snowboy building.

I also took up the holiday decorations and put out some general winter ones.

I'll grab a song from K.K. Slider tonight and that'll pretty much finish the day.


----------



## TheRevienne

Well, technically today/yesterday, I managed to get all the snowboy DIYs by making the snowmen, I got a butt tonne of flowers cause it was snowing most of the days, so gave some to a friend and traded the rest, and now I'm stalking the beach for balloons for the rest of the diys, if anyone has any tips about balloon farming (apart from the iron bars thing) I'm all ears :'D


----------



## Peach_Jam

Finally collected all frozen DIYs from the snowboys! they were quite fun to make
Put the finishing touches in my campsite area! The kids tents really help make it look like a real campsite
Began terraforming for my library area
Ordered lots of the new food items


----------



## Yoshisaur

Cleaned up soooo many flowers and tore down a cliff!!! I need to move Judy before the day is over and would be so happy if I had the energy to finish my flower project.


----------



## JemAC

Opened my mail
Spoke to all villagers
Gave out some gifts
Bought some wrapping paper and customisable kits at Nooks
Dug up and sold a lot of flowers
Lay down some paths
Caught fish
Shook trees and collected ornaments
Build a bad Snowman - accidentally put the body on the head
Dug up and assessed fossils
Went diving and received a Mermaid Tiara from Pascal in return for a scallop
Watched KK Slider and received KK Disco
Hung up Jingles photo
Popped balloons and received DIY for a holiday candle


----------



## huuussein

since i only started two days ago, nook's cranny finally opened today! i also gathered lots of supplies to build my first bridge and 3 new villager houses, so everything should be done tomorrow! in addition my museum is finally being built so now i have a place to donate all the fish and bugs i've been gathering the past few days to. lastly, since i'm an impatient little guy, i had friends and people from this forum help me out with stuff including DIYs, bells and items! so all in all, a pretty successful day


----------



## Mick

- Shot down quite a few balloons, got some recipes.
- Shook all of my trees while doing that, so I also
- found both items in the trees and
- caught the bagworm for a nook miles+ goal.

I even drew a little map of my island in the process. Hoping that in the future I can just draw on that map to help me keep track of which trees I still need to shake, because there are apparently 177 of them (excluding a few palm trees)...


----------



## maria110

I continued to work on my recently reset island.  Used Amiibo to bring Maple to the island.  Found Raymond on my 2nd Mystery Island so I now have all 10 villagers. Discovered that Kabuki and Bam are both keepers.   Got the rest of the fruit and most of the basic flowers.  Time traveled back to October and got to celebrate Raymond's birthday.  Also, received 4 cherry blossom recipes so far:  cb pile, cb pochette, outdoor picnic set, and blossom viewing lantern.  Also received so far about 5 of the spooky recipes and one bamboo recipe.  And got the mum cushion.  Lots of time traveling but a solid day for recipes.


----------



## RedPanda

Made a leetle tiny snowboy. The littlest and tiniest I could.

Listened to KK Slider sing just for me. 

Completed the Cold Country Dress set thanks to villagers. They love getting pumpkins so I have been giving them my leftovers as gifts.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i redid my pathing to not be christmas themed anymore and changed some other codes around the island, as well as took down all the christmas decor and put up more of the ice themed ones


----------



## John Wick

Finally got rid of that coconut palm that was blocking the view of my diner outside of Crook's Cranny.

I spent two hours looking for something to replace it, that wasn't too tall.

I couldn't find a single thing, so I put a sign there.

Those NL broken posts/columns and totems from past games would have been nice.


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a faux-shearling coat from sprinkle!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 got “i love you” from mr. slider
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 checked the recycling bin
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 ordered the new seasonal items! will probably buy more of them over the next few days. :’)
️ checked the shops; bought workout pants (orange, pink) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Tiffkaboo

1. I finally got rid of most of my excess flowers and am trying to breed for more pink flowers/duplicate pink/purple flowers.
2. Finally finished moving the last house into it's (HOPEFULLY) last location.


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: got a letter from the Happy Home Academy
 Caught snowflakes 
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop
 Did a treasure hunt with Mitzi! The treasure was a racing outfit
 Dug up fossils
 Learnt the recipe for a golden seat from Ankha 
 Delivered a package from Papi to Rudy
 Got some pink walking shoes from Rudy 
 Talked to villagers
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Sold items 
 Bought 5 black wrapping paper and 5 blue wrapping paper
 Bought a small silk hat for Raymond
 Harvested fruit
 Gave Raymond a small silk hat and got a study chair in return
 Gave Marshal a stack of apples and got a workout top in return
 Gave Ketchup a stack of pears and got  an automatic washer in return
 Gave Ankha a stack of pears and got bath-towel wrap in return
 Gave Rudy a stack of pears and got a chef’s outfit in return
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got a sturdy sewing box in return
 Gave Papi a stack of cherries and got a checkered muffler in return
 Gave Poppy a stack of oranges and got a down ski jacket in return
 Gave Gayle a stack of pears and for a soft-serve hat in return
 Delivered a present from Marshal to Ankha 
 Went balloon farming and got the DIYs for an ornament mobile, a big festive tree, a festive rug and an illuminated tree!


----------



## KittenNoir

I managed to collect more fish for my museum  and got some more summer DIY's


----------



## huuussein

only the 4th day and i already made lots of progress!
- first bridge was built!
- zucker moved in, now we're a total of 4 islanders (including me of course)
- the museum tent opened!
- donated enough for blathers to update the museum!
- sent my friends a couple of gifts!
- bought some turnips!
- gathered lots of supplies for future DIYs!
- payed off my second room and requested nook to build a third!
- learned some new DIYs!

... and the day just started, will post another update later!


----------



## Rosch

I let Bam move so I had an empty plot today. I went island hopping to try and find either Audie or Raymond. But I came across Judy on my 133rd ticket. After a few minutes, I decided to keep going and push my luck.

On my 243rd ticket, I got Raymond! So happy with my decision. I'm so glad I persevered.


----------



## udinafrog

Blue rose!


----------



## 6iixx

the past two days - excluding today - have been very.. interesting.

i did my usual stuff, and then missed the toy day event for _reasons_. had to break my personal time traveling preference just to be able to participate in it, and.. i have to admit now that i've partook in time traveling, i am not a fan. it feels so weird, popping into a different time and then just going about your stuff. i had dug up all my fossils, etc., before i time traveled back, and it was just a little disorienting to kind of replay the same day i had already previously done before. i felt like i was in some weird version of groundhog day 

today hopefully things will be back to normal.  i wonder how many balloons i can grind now that i'm not interested in christmas decorating.


----------



## leohyrule

I bought some of the new New Year's items. I dug up all the extra flowers from the snow and will have to do that tomorrow again. I made a perfect snowman. I bought some streetlamps to trade for someone's teacup ride. I played with my sister and got her some of the festive diys she was missing. Then, we kinda just ran around.


----------



## jenikinz

I got the rest of the snowboy DIY's today. It is a relief to have it done. I also did toy day and got that done. I also cleaned out some of my storage space.


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character got Maddie's pic as a reward for the treasure hunt.


----------



## maria110

One of my villagers moved away and I had an open plot on one island.  So I went island hopping and eventually found Walt, who I really wanted for the other island.  So I invited him to wrong island and then spent a big chunk of time trying to get someone to move away from the island where I want Walt to live.  But no one would move, no matter how much I time traveled and subjected my house to cockroaches.  Finally, Pekoe offered to move and I decided to accept her move, although she's one of my permanent residents there and her house is perfectly situated in a picturesque spot. So then I had to force Walt out of wrong island by bringing someone in with an Amiibo card (Carmen).  Walt took the Pekoe spot and his house looked all wrong so I had to pay to move his house and then paid to move another villager's house to where Pekoe's should be (poor Willow, whose house I ruined with an accidental gift of a giant bug).  Now I'm spending another chunk of time re-inviting Pekoe using her Amiibo card.  Ugh.


----------



## meggiewes

I started the process of simultaneously destroying and rebuilding my island for the new year. I decided I wanted a canal and I'm trying to decide where I want to put my main buildings. Luckily, it is a multi-day process to move all of my buildings to my beaches so I have plenty of time to figure out where I want things to go!


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a box-skirt uniform from sprinkle, the seasonal items that i ordered and a letter from the HHA!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 bought turnips from daisy mae
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys! 
 worked on my lounge area a bit 
️ crafted a flimsy axe and a gift pile 
 customized the gift pile 
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought camo skirts (avocado, blue, pink, purple) and knit pants (brown, light blue, red) from able’s + some wrapping paper and a cardboard box from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Yoshisaur

I built a land bridge and incline behind resident services. I think my museum will go up on the cliff!! I also collected tons of gold roses and pumpkins to sell. I think I'll use the rest of my evening TTing off a villager and island hop for Julian!!!


----------



## Miss Misty

Made a perfect snowman and got the Frozen Sculpture DIY
Bought turnips


----------



## annex

Added some cedars to my campground. It looks better, I think. 

I had Flick make me a dung beetle model. I got it today. It's awesome. I wasn't expecting it to look like it does.

Got some cool art from Redd. I put it in my fancy hotel bar. 

watched some funny Karen videos. Not an ac accomplishment, but I watched them while playing ac. I think that should count.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i started putting out more ice items and snowmen, as well as took care of all the flowers that have been multiplying every time it snows. sold some on nookazon for some pretty good prices. i also got megan and murphy to come to my island by buying them on nookazon


----------



## USN Peter

I am a boss now.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Today in Fairytale:


Did all my chores
Checked Mail
Checked Nook Stop - Purchased more New Years Items
Dug up and Assessed Fossiles
Shook Trees
Cleaned Up Beaches/Island
Found the Money Spot
Visited Nooks Cranney
Checked Hot Items
Checked Turnip Prices

Visited Ables

Collected a few Snowflakes
Made my Snowboy
Collected Ornaments
Poked the Special Visitor
Talked to/Gifted my Villagers
Visited a Nooks Miles Island
Worked on an Idea for my Central Plaza


----------



## KittenNoir

I actually got a lot done today I was so impressed I haven't played for a whole day for the last two months.

List of things I completed today:

Cleaned up all the weeds on my island from tting 
Collected some more flowers from lovely people online here so I have more orange roses 
Fixed all the custom path areas so they are all neat
Ordered some more New Years food items 
Collected new fish 
Collected new bugs
Moved and redesigned my wine bar and got to add actual wine thanks to the new years champagne 
Added a pool/ waterfall area to a empty part of my island that I had blank for a while
Fixed the look of my rivers so they flow more prettier
There is probably a few things that I missed out on but these are the main ones


----------



## Korichi

Caught snowflakes
 Dug up fossils
 Crafted tools 
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks
 Collected daily miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered an aurora wall, midwinter sweater, fizzy apple juice, twelve-grape dish and a berliner from Nook Shopping 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Sold items
 Bought 10 red wrapping paper and 6 green wrapping paper
 Got a knit hat from Rudy


----------



## leohyrule

I made a perfect snowman. I got rid of some of the red wrapping paper i bought way too much of. Also had to dig up all the new flowers and get rid of them again and will have to do so again tomorrow and probably the next day too. I moved Rowan out and moved Fang in finally. I felt bad for Rowan though. I started filling my villager's new yards with stuff since I created them. I also put hedges around the areas and redid the pathing a bit.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m almost finished with my museum area. It was finished before, but I moved it to another area, and completely redecorated it. Just have to plant some few bushes here and there and should be done


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
made a new outfit that _wasn't_ apart of my wand for a change
lobo gave me a police cap today 
bought some shrubs from leif
did a major flower clean up; all this snow is killing me.  i sold most of them to nooks because they were normal red and yellows, stored the hybrids for now on a beach until i can figure out where they're going
collected my large snowflake from my remaining snowboy
messed up on today's snowboy, and got the 'so close' message again
found a judge's bell in the recycling box
got my first pink cosmos to spawn; chrissy should enjoy those
most of my villagers were taking naps when i came into their homes to greet / gift them today  
added a really good chunk to my ABD; i'll have that last loan paid off within a couple days now


----------



## jenikinz

I moved a bunch of flowers around and did some redecorating around the island.


----------



## meo

- Finished putting out some general winter-ish decor to replace the festive stuff I put away
- Talked to Sable on all the alt toons - been trying to get their homes in order so trying to get the extra patterns unlocked
- Put the last few items into my bath house themed home
- Started work on my temple themed home, got most the rarer items I needed for it - Thanks @Jhine7 
- Built a snowman towards the achieve (can't wait to be done)
- Bought art from Redd, wasn't something I wanted but it'll go towards that achieve too
- Checked turnip prices (nothing to write home about)
- Cycled some of my inventory for seasonal things to an alt rather than on my main toon...to free up some storage


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- cleaned up more flowers AGAIN
- bought a blue space heater from someone on nookazon because i realized i only had the orange one cataloged 
- trying to figure out what to get murphy for his birthday tomorrow (probably will be just some coconuts wrapped)
- made a perfect snowboy, got the frozen-treat set ive been wanting for so long. i also got the middle snowmaestro achievement from it
- helped gullivarrr, found the communicator on the first try


----------



## Cirice

Terraformed a piece of my 1st level ground I hated and was unused as a campside, inspired by Pocket Camp.
Hoping to get the 2nd level full of flowers and trees to make it more pocket camp alike.


----------



## RedPanda

I’m happy that Fang gave me his photo today for the 2nd time. It’s nice to have for trades, etc. 

Aside from that, just the usual daily chores. Saved Gulliver yet again, that poor bird.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Cleaned out my 200+ messages in my inbox.
Hoarded ~200 plucked gold flowers
Went on 80 islands looking for Julian with no luck


----------



## JemAC

Changed outfit via the fridge
collected the mail
visited the shops, bought some more wrapping paper
gave gifts to all villagers and received some in return, including a rugby uniform, knit cap and fishing vest
dug up a lot of flowers that were taking over the island and re planted some others for breeding
bought some rugs, wallpaper and flooring off Sahara
popped balloons which mostly contained bells but one did contain an illuminated present diy
received a pearl from pascal
helped Beau with making up with Maple
was cast as a villager in Marshall and Judys planned play but it won’t be going ahead as Judy did not want to kiss Marshall, he was very disappointed
collected more ornament, got mostly gold today
Another not so perfect snowman was crafted but at least all the snowman diys have been collected already
helped put Wisp back together and received some wallpaper
caught some more snowflakes


----------



## Rika092

Ahh I feel so accomplished today on my island!!! I finally finally finished the market area which I’ve been procrastinating now because I always felt unsure how to approach it. But now I have finally figured out a way to build it that I feel quite comfortable with. Yay!! With the market area done I’ve officially finished a quarter of my island! Below are the additionally accomplishments I’ve done for the past couple of days:

- finally built a perfect snowboy. Everyone is right on though on how finicky the perfect criteria is because even with the ten tile method, I still managed to unable it build a perfect oneon first two try’s.
-finished toy day event. My in game time is behind vs real time so I just got to experience the event today. As expected, it is quite simplified but I’m glad my villagers are all happy 
-started building a residential area which I’m super excited about. I have a rough blueprint in mind on how I approach it, but still unsure about the decorations yet so I can’t wait to experiment a bit there
-managed to got a couple seasonal DIYs from balloons! I feel like the balloon colors and the gifts on the inside dont really match to the guides? I remember I read somewhere that diy recipes are typically in yellow and green balloons but I also find them in blue and red balloons now..not sure if this is new since the winter update?


----------



## meggiewes

I happily demolished most of my island today! I am trying to get it down to the first and second level to completely re-do the landscape and I have two or three different ideas of what I want to do. By the time I get done, it is going to feel like a completely different town even though I will still have the same happy faces on it (as long as nobody wants to move out).


----------



## satine

I left my town again for a while, about 2 months this time. I got overwhelmed by school and work and a bunch of exciting things in my professional life. When Christmas rolled around I realized I hadn't even gotten to experience halloween on my island  Which made me sad! I had really wanted to play the toy day holiday game on actual Christmas day. But I didn't want to miss the others so I decided to use my week off this week to play through the months I missed. Today I got all of my villagers homes' decorated for halloween lol! Feels strange, but I'm gonna go all out for each holiday so I need to be thorough. I'm so excited to get through to xmas. About to play halloween and then catch up my game through thanksgiving and toy day so that I can play through New Year's in real time  which will be fun!


----------



## Nodokana

I moved some rooms around to some of my other characters since I felt like it matched their house themes more--I did not think much about this in the past. I also made a boho themed basement for my main character's house.


----------



## maria110

I finally earned Cookie's photo.  That cute little dog was a hold out!  I'm probably going to move her and I get to decide who to move in to her spot.  I'm doing too much villager musical chairs.  I need to focus on flower removal.  Too many flowers.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Yoshisaur said:


> Cleaned out my 200+ messages in my inbox.
> Hoarded ~200 plucked gold flowers
> Went on 80 islands looking for Julian with no luck


Quoting to add that I found Julian! I'm now DONE with villager hunting!


----------



## Miss Misty

Gave Sprocket the okay to move away (wow... he's been my starter for almost a year - didn't think he'd last THIS long tbh. Now he and my other starter, Pashmina, are both gone. The end of an era)
Made a perfect snowman and got the Frozen Partition DIY


----------



## John Wick

Terraformed outside of RS to try and hide it a bit.


----------



## Auntie

Today I moved the flowers deeper into the island so I can beging playing around with pathing near res services.


----------



## KimiyoCake

Today I got Raymond to move to my island with the help of a fellow TBT member ;v; I am also working on terraforming some parts of my island~ just hate how it takes forever to destroy/build cliffs/rivers orz


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: got the items I ordered
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered New Year’s noodles, a Yule log, and Neapolitan from Nook Shopping
 Dug up fossils
 Caught snowflakes 
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Sold items
 Gave Ankha a stack of oranges and got a gas mask in return
 Gave Rudy a stack of apples and got a yodel sweater in return
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got a long down coat in return 
 Got some denim pants from Ketchup
 Gave Ketchup a stack of apples and got a judogi in return 
 Gave Poppy a sturdy sewing box and got a mini fridge in return
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got a bath-towel wrap in return 
 Gave Mitzi a stack of apples and got a dinnerware in return


----------



## Radio

I finished up Willow's yard/the fairgrounds. Took quite a while and I have gotten more frustrated the more I have an item but not the correct colour and no way to get the one I need without having someone else get it for me.


----------



## jiny

i got all the bunny day recipes! : )


----------



## Jhine7

Now that I'm on vacation and taking a few days away from my online shops, I took the time to catch my last bug, the dung beetle. Now during free time over the next few days, gonna go back and see which 3 fish I'm missing and go get those too.


----------



## leohyrule

I built a perfect snowman after 2 tries. I got a couple things. I put a few more things out in my villager's yards. Fang's plot is sold so he'll be moving in tomorrow. I got rid of more flowers that I didn't need. I changed a little more pathing on my island. I bought some more sparkling cider for new year's eve. I got a bunch of wedding items and diys I didn't have from someone else. I went to someone's island to wish on stars.


----------



## 6iixx

my usual daily tasks; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
gulliver was washed up on my island today
bought the new seasonal food items in the resident services area; they look so good   
i have literally every hybrid colour spawning except the ones i want  
got my large snowflake from my almost fully melted snowboy
messed up another snowboy because the two snowballs wouldn't snap together, and it caused the head to get bigger than it was supposed to..  le siiiiigh
still no more seasonal diys; i didn't pop a few balloons down with some bells and iron nuggets, though


----------



## maria110

Today I moved Kabuki to an especially pretty woodland area where his house looks lovely.  He's a hermit cat now.  Next up, I want to make a cute woodsy area for Zell's house.  And I think I'm going to bring Drago back and put his house on a small 3rd level area.  He can be a mountain dragon!  He kind of annoys me like all the lazies with their bug talk but he's pretty cute and his house will look amazing.


----------



## Burumun

Got a few new DIYs, including one from Celeste, and moved the last of my villagers' houses to the residential area I set up.


----------



## JemAC

Collected the mail
Visited the shops
Dug up and had fossils assessed
Hit rocks and shook the trees
Made another ungrateful snowman that I had been sure was perfect
Received a Pearl from a grateful Pascal for his scallop
Sold bugs I’d been storing to Flick
Crafted a lot of bait and went fishing, finally caught the Stringfish and Tuna and completed the fish section of the critterpedia 
Watered the flowers and sold ones that were over breeding
Spoke to all villagers and gave some gifts
Helped Fauna and Maple make up
Ordered some items from nooks shopping


----------



## meo

- talked to sable on the side toons
- ordered my daily limit from catalog on all 4 toons
- crafted a bunch of things
- built snowman (3 more to go)
- arranged items around in the side toon's homes
- checked turnip prices
- finally got photo from Julian so he can now leave 
- gifted goose and buck some fruits
- cleaned up overgrown flowers on both towns


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- it was murphys birthday today! so i gave him a clock
- made another perfect snowboy and got the frozen table diy. i think im finally close to getting all of the frozen set
- sent my sister two diys via mail
- sold the tarantula that scared me yesterday, i didnt expect one to pop up
- more. flower. cleanup.
- got gulivarrrs gift in, it was a red sea captains coat


----------



## Tiffany

I finally got a blue rose!


----------



## mollyduck

Technically yesterday but at long last, Deirdre showed up at my campsite. I’ve literally waited since late spring! It took a good hour+ but she finally asked to replace Annalise. Excited to have an Uchi villager again and collect the remaining DIYs and two missing reactions. Also my first villager with the play hobby.


----------



## meggiewes

I did my usual demolish a bridge or incline on my island and move a building (campsite today). Demolition is going remarkably well, but everything isn't coming down at the same time. I am also building an area up at the same time!

I finished setting up the foundations for the Able Sister's shop so I can just move them to their new location tomorrow. They now have a pond in front of their shop along with an area that can have flowers. They are right up close to my new entrance which is more elaborate now. I had terraformed a second-layer waterfall right at the entrance, but I changed my mind last minute and now have a little square that I'm going to put the four train sets in. I will also have more of the market place decorations from pocket camp and it will look adorable when I have all the decor set up! I only wish I got more of the wedding day arches when I had the chance. My idea was to replace all my arches seasonally, but I have had no luck getting the frozen arches so far.

I just got the illuminated tree and reindeer! I am so happy I didn't tear down my evergreen forest yet because now I can make all of the deer I want! They won't be coming down until the snow melts, so I still have plenty of time to set them up and enjoy them.

I think I want to keep my jumping cliff on my peninsula, but it is going to be redone. I have a big ocean rock right by it that was half-hidden by a cliff that I was super drawn to on my island when I first started it way back when I got the game. I am now restoring it to its former glory as soon as I figure out how I want it to look. It will also free up another ramp for me to use if I don't block off that section. Lots of decisions to make on Oakheart!


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid farewell to Sprocket
Greeted Robin at the campsite
Made a perfect snowman and got the Frozen Treat-Set DIY
Bought from Saharah


----------



## Rika092

Today I started to work on my residential area - i made some progress by revamp the walkway leading up to the cliff (where the residential area is at). Before I had a small picnic/tent area there, but I decided that instead I prefer to have some water there so I remodeled the cliff and made a small waterfall out of it. The map looks a bit more balanced now so I’m quite happy with the update I made.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I got so much stuff done! I took most of what I had in my entrance area out to clean it up a bit and make it much nicer. A less is more makeover now that I'm no longer "new" at decorating. I also expanded my second level cliff!! It is almost finished and then I can move on to the third level. I spent FOREVER buying tons of customization kits and finally got around to making more blue mush lamps :3 I also decorated my basement arcade a bit more! On my next day off from work I think I'll finally track down some pinball machines from someone online. Ugh really proud of myself today LOL


----------



## John Wick

Wasted so many materials crafting something that didn't match anything.

Bought a grand piano for my wife's character as it's her (real and in game) Birthday tomorrow.


----------



## xara

i’m a little bit behind ... whoops :’).

*december 28th;*

 checked the mail; received a cycling cap from sprinkle and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for margie
 bought a genuine wistful painting from redd
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 got a pearl from pascal
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 harvested and sold fruit
 crafted a net, fishing rod and some fish bait
 checked the recycling bin; found a sapling
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought mod parkas (all variants), short peacoats (all except orange), knit skirts (all variants) and an eye mask (pink) from able’s + some customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements



John Wick said:


> Wasted so many materials crafting something that didn't match anything.
> 
> Bought a grand piano for my wife's character as it's her (real and in game) Birthday tomorrow.



i hope that your wife has a nice birthday!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- way more flower cleanup. i think this will really be a daily
- gave everyone their daily gifts and got beau's photo!!!
- redd was on my island, had a real basic painting. also bought the blue and gold coffee cup from him because i didnt have that coloration 
- made a perfect snowboy, found out i have all the frozen set!!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

John Wick said:


> Wasted so many materials crafting something that didn't match anything.
> 
> Bought a grand piano for my wife's character as it's her (real and in game) Birthday tomorrow.


I hope your wife has a lovely birthday! ^_^ The grand piano is a beautiful item.

Dug up fossils and saved them for my friend who got the game for Christmas. It's nice to have a real purpose for digging them up again besides putting them into storage because I _might_ use them for decoration purposes in the future. xD
Gave my villager gifts
Gave my friend a stack of each foreign fruit 
Dug up fish bait for my S/O to catch the last fish (Stringfish). It took less than 100 fish bait! 
Brainstormed ideas for custom clothing designs for the upcoming spring/summer


----------



## RoyalTea

Yesterday’s Activities:

Spent a ridiculous amount of time TT to finish my rock garden and get them to all spawn where i wanted 
Denied Merengue’s request to move. No, girl. Not a chance
Sold weeds to Leif
Returned Savannah’s lost bag
Said hi to Rooney at the camp site
Terraformed a TON 
Ordered items to finish the boardwalk area
Moved the museum
Demolished a bridge
Threw away SO MANY FLOWERS
Had a rhino party with Merengue at Renée’s house


----------



## leohyrule

I made a perfect snowboy. I got rid of all the flowers that spawned. I returned Marshal's lost bag. I decorated Fang's yard with a single item so at least its not empty...  I bought some of the parka undercoats so I have all of them now. I bought something at Nook's but I forgot what. I sent some posters to someone of amiibo cards I have.


----------



## annex

changed Honey Bears main room from tropical to groovy. Not sure what I think of my groovy room so far, but it's very colorful. I wish I had a framed photo of Harvey, and more room to decorate.


----------



## thebefu

Talked to all of my residents and gifted them items. Talked to my melting snowboys to get additional snow flakes. Now I'm just chilling to let people onto my island for cataloging before making today's snowboy and digging up fossils.


----------



## JemAC

Checked mail and received the DIY for the golden fishing rod
Crafted some golden fishing rods 
Watered the flowers
Dug up fossils
Collected ornaments from trees
Hit rocks
Visited the shops, bought some clothes from Able Sisters
Got the mermaid vanity DIY from Pascal
Finally made another perfect Snowman  received a large snowflake (was the second attempt of the day as the first accidentally got pushed into a gnome )
Gave gifts to all the villagers
Told Fauna she couldn’t leave
Went fishing
Cleared out some of the home storage and also paid for the expansion
Did some Nook Shopping


----------



## daffodilcrossing

Finally got some motivation back so I decorated some small parts and I moved puddles in. I also time traveled back and did the Christmas event because I missed it originally. Hopefully my motivation sticks now and I can continue to decorate my island


----------



## LuchaSloth

-Made a perfect snowman.
(got ice wall and large snowflake)

-Crafted and placed the ice arch that I got yesterday

-Dove for Gullivarr's phone.

-Spoke to some of my residents.

-Shot down a blue balloon (only 5 iron...because, of course)

-Bought the New Year items from the special items tab (I love the ramen bowl and champagne glass!)
(people can finally make proper ramen stands!)


----------



## -Lumi-

-Checked my mail (had a thank you gift from Murphy! It was his birthday yesterday )

-Picked up some weeds (I know most people enjoy the way the weeds look in this game but for some reason whenever the weeds grow in my orchard/over the dirt paths over there it grosses me out??? Not a fan of it lol)

-Removed the overgrown flowers from outside of Nooks & The Able Sisters

-Checked the shops - need to go back to The Able Sisters to buy the cute coats!

-Checked my campsite (Zell is there today )

-Checked the beach for my DIY bottle (Gullivar is there too but I maybe sorta overlooked him lol)

-Shot down a balloon (5 iron pieces, not a DIY sadly)

-Caught some snowflakes (I want to make everyone a snowflake wreath!)

-Ordered some items for a trade tomorrow

When I play again tonight I'm hoping to make my snowman for the day and talk to my villagers! I had a couple trades today so I mainly turned my game on earlier to finish those.


----------



## Mu~

Moving my museum. The worst part of it is that it was only 1 tile off so I had to pay 100k -_-


----------



## Miss Misty

Went island hopping for a new villager
Invited Phoebe to live on my island


----------



## maria110

I did a lot of Amiibo musical chairs, especially for my recently reset island.  I now have my lineup of Carmen, Raymond, Deirdre, Bam, Beau, Zell, Vivian, Wolfgang, and Maple.  My 10th villager is Twiggy.  When/if she ever asks to move away, I'll use some NMT to go villager hunting and see if I can find someone fun.  I'm not super fond of Twiggy and Carmen is the only peppy I need on this island.


----------



## RedPanda

Made my first intentionally awful snowboy. Huge body, tiny head. He was mad about it.

In my continued effort to improve Fang’s default house, which feels cold, I have gifted him a number of tchotchkes, some of which work better than others. Gave him some books today. Fingers crossed that works.

Gave CJ a trio of fishes for Flick to do his magic with. I did this with all three of my characters.


----------



## xara

still a bit behind. 

*yesterday;*

️ checked the mail; received a snow globe from sprinkle and a genuine wistful painting from redd!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ had a camper today - it was paolo! didn’t invite him but he’s cool. :’)
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
️ helped out gulliver
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 cleaned up some flowers 
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 checked the recycling bin
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought comedian’s outfits (aquamarine, blue, green, orange, white, yellow), a frog cap (blue) and crocheted socks (all variants) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Yoshisaur

I was REALLY tired after work so I only did a few things:

Checked mail
Hit rocks
Planted money tree
Cleaned up a cliff
Bought some Nook Miles items I was missing


----------



## 6iixx

my usual daily tasks; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
delivered a striped shirt to lobo from boomer that actually looks amazing on him  
got my large snowflake from my melting snowboy
accidentally destroyed one of my snowballs, so i threw the other one off a cliff just for funsies.  it didn't actually fall though  
got some of my museum area sorted out; not too much, but enough to get some progress and start shaping some ideas for decorating
hans sent me on a treasure hunt
flick was romping around, so i sold my wasps to him and sent in a pondskater model request once i feckin' found him, holy
two more snowballs spawned, and i didn't mess this one up; got another perfect snowboy, a _frozen pillar_ diy, and another large snowflake
tank gave me his photo, finally!  now i have both of my original villager photos  
{edit} *i finally paid tom off!*  now i can start saving up for that storage upgrade


----------



## xara

finally all caught up!

 checked the mail; received a reindeer sweater from sprinkle and a sombrero from gulliver!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 crafted a fishing rod
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys! finally completed my “snowmaestro” achievement, too. :’)
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought argyle sweaters (black, grey, mustard, pink, purple, red), a sleeved apron (green), a corte skirt (green), ninja costumes (aqua, grey, green, purple) and mixed-tweed socks (orange, pink) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bluebellie

Moved the museum , and moved the character house to the museum spot.
Decorating a little around that area.


----------



## stitchmaker

Both Island completed their 20 perfect snowboy and got the last Snowmaestro Nook Miles. 
Main Island- Lolly moved in today.  Visited and sent a welcome gift.
2nd Island- Player 2 completed her Snowflake DIY recipes.


----------



## maria110

Earned Nan's photo not long after buying it.  So I have two photos of Nan.    Now I've got 60 photos, 58 earned and 2 purchased.

Also, Margie showed up in my campsite and I was able to get her to move in.  Now I just have to figure out how to get her to the other island.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail and picked up the new years items I ordered, as well as a package from Gullivarr
-Talked to Tom Nook and bought an ugly celebratory hat (its hideous and tacky and I love it)
-Checked the shops
-Gave away some hybrid flowers so my beach is becoming clean again 
-Gave out some wrapped fruits and managed to get Vesta's photo


----------



## leohyrule

I got rid of more flowers. I bought some stuff for people including a flurry poster for someone. I got a blue lighthouse from someone. I replaced stuff that went missing during a catalog session. I went and got some starts from celeste and made some wishes.


----------



## John Wick

Spent 60k to move my house back one space.


----------



## JemAC

Checked the mail and ordered some more items on nook shopping phone app
Spoke to all villagers and gave out gifts
Bought New Years hats from Tom Nook
Visited the shops
Shook trees, hit rocks and caught snowflakes
Went fishing
Dug up fossils
Built a perfect snow boy and received a large snowflake
Got distracted while running round the island and got stung by a tarantula 
Crafted and customised some more items


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- made my first non-perfect snowboy in a while
- went and talked to nook and isabelle, i have the silk hats in blue, purple, red, and orange
- got some 2021 archways from some lovely people on here and gave one to my sister
- also made my sister a lot of the ice items because she has troubles making perfect snowboys
- did some decorating for tonight, put balloons up, put some ground lights in different colors around


----------



## annex

I finally finished my groovy/ Harvey room. I wasn't too sure about it at first, but now I love it. Just needed a different flooring.

Made a snowboy with a huge body and tiny little head. He's precious. Lol


----------



## CrankyCupcake

It's the first day of the new year and Reneigh showed up in my campsite. I got her to move in, but *I'm losing one of my beloved cranky islanders in the process. *Very bittersweet start to 2021.


----------



## Radio

I finished up the fairgrounds decor and also made the bamboo area of the island. I'm happy the cicadas are _finally_ out and I can catch them for sounds. Also got my second villager portrait from Ruby, that was a nice way to start off the year.


----------



## xara

celebrated new year’s eve!! the event was honestly _gorgeous_ and i loved it a lot! managed to obtain 8/8 of the pointy hats and am hoping to get the silk hats eventually but for tonight, i’m content. :’)
 checked the mail; received a patchwork tulip hat from sprinkle!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 built a snowboy - wasn’t a perfect one but that’s okay! just doing it for fun, now. ;p
 harvested and sold fruit
 crafted a net
 checked the shops; bought nylon jackets (green, red), printed fleece sweaters (blue, green, purple), track pants (green) and pacifiers (grey, yellow) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## satine

I did a lot today! I replaced ALL of my older November bushes ( can't remember the name of the breed / flower thing ) with some holly bushes, and also replaced all of my Turkey day and halloween orange and black flowers with some cute flowers for winter / new years. I am still behind and I didn't get my island caught up in time to do the countdown event in real time, but maybe that's for the better anyway, cuz I spent the dying minutes of 2020 with my family instead. I'm almost finished populating everything with flowers and then I plan to decorate for Christmas (lol, breezing thru the holidays that I missed.)


----------



## Korichi

Checked the mail: got two letters from the bank of Nook and got a letter and present from mom!!
 Delivered a package from Ketchup to Mitzi
 Found a lost item and returned it to its owner
 Caught snowflakes
 Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop
 Dug up 1k and planted 10k 
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought a tea set, a fortune-telling set, and ten white wrapping paper
 Gave Marshal a stack of pears and got a soccer-uniform top in return
 Gave Raymond a stack of apples and got a humidifier in return
 Gave Papi a stack of apples and got a short peacoat in return
 Gave Ankha a stack of apples and got a plushie-muffler coat in return
 Gave Rudy a stack of apples and got a peacoat in return
 Gave Poppy a tea set and got a fitness tank in return
 Gave Mitzi a stack of cherries and got a hexagonal floral flooring in return
 Gave Gayle a stack of apples and got an earbuds combo in return
 Picked weeds
 Got the recipe bottle washed up on the beach 
 Gave Ketchup a stack of cherries and got a kung-fu tee in return
 Went balloon farming and got the DIY for an illuminated present!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- stayed up for the countdown and got the achievement, took some pictures
- gifted everyone their gifts, decided to start giving raymond and kabuki coconuts just because
- cashmere was at the campsite and i actually like her, so i tried for her. she asked to kick raymond out twice before finally choosing beau (who was the only one id be willing to kick out rn)
- sold beau on nookazon for 30 nmt
- sent my sister more diys
- added a section to my hybrid flower garden for purple roses
- lief was on my island, didnt buy anything though because i have all the flowers and shrubs i need
- caught more snowflakes as i am running out after making my sister the ice diys she wanted


----------



## JemAC

Celebrated New Year in the plaza
Opened mail then did some nook shopping
Visited the shops
Visited the campsite where Bill was staying for the day
Hit rocks, shook trees, dug fossils
Allowed Marina to give me the new nickname Cupcake
Delivered a gift from Marshall to Goldie, received Goldie's photo in return   
Talked to all villagers and gave out gifts, took 3 attempts to give Marina hers as she kept sitting on her toilet and then I accidentally gave her Judy's gift 
Built an imperfect snow boy but got a large snowflake talking to yesterdays perfect one
Caught snowflakes
Received a mermaid princess dress from Pascal


----------



## John Wick

Stunted some trees in front of my house, then had to quit as the blinding snow gave me the worst ocular migraine I've had so far.


----------



## maria110

Vivian offered to move and since I've had her photo forever, I let her go. Then I found Blanche on a mystery island, who would be perfect on my other island.  If a suitable villager offers to leave that island, I'll let them and then bring Blanche over.  I could push her out of my main island with Julia via Amiibo card.  Received Bam's photo today!  And then Raymond's for a second time.  While time traveling, received the silver HHA trophy.


----------



## Miss Misty

Yesterday:

Welcomed Phoebe to the island
Celebrated New Years
Today:

Ordered some new seasonal items from Nook Shopping
Helped Gulliver


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Today:


Daily Chores
Checked Mail
Checked Nookstop (Ordered Seasonal New Years Items)
Dug up and Assessed Fossiles
Checked both Stores
Poked Special Villager (Redd - bought a painting)
Talked to and gifted my Villagers

Greeted my new Villager Fang
Hosted people for a Meteor Shower
Wished on Shooting Stars


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a puffy vest from sprinkle and a letter from the bank!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 helped out gullivarrr
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got a large snowflake from my other snowboy!
 crafted a shovel and flimsy axe
️ checked the recycling bin; found some rush tatami flooring, a white-tulip bag, a used fountain firework, a simple parka, 3 clay and a grey shanty wall
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ ordered 5/7 of the new seasonal items and will be ordering the rest tomorrow! :’) 
 checked the shops; bought checkered chesterfield coats (blue, grey), pom-pom sweaters (all variants), flashy slacks (black) and stellar jumpsuits (all except green) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JKDOS

Farmed some balloons on alt characters to nab a couple duplicate Festive DIYs 

Paid off my current loan

Got a scallop for Pascal

Rearranged furniture in my main room.

Hosted a meteor shower


----------



## Korichi

Collected daily bonus miles from the Nook Stop
 Ordered K.K. Jazz from Nook Shopping
 Delivered a package from Raymond to Mitzi
 Checked Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters
 Bought 5 gold wrapping paper and 5 mint wrapping paper
 Sold items 
 Harvested fruit
 Caught snowflakes
 Gave Marshal a stack of pears and got a firefighter uniform in return
 Gave Mitzi a stack of cherries and got a yellow-striped wall in return
 Gave Gayle a stack of oranges and got a blue-paint wall in return
 Gave Papi a stack of pears and got his photo in return!!!! 
 Gave Poppy a mini-cactus set
 Gave Ketchup a stack of pears and got a tropical hat in return
 Gave Ankha a stack of apples and got an emblem blazer in return
 Crafted tools
 Completed some Nook Mile+ tasks
 Shook some cedar trees for ornaments
 Gave Raymond a pet bed and got a full-body tights in return
 Gave Rudy a stack of apples and got a reindeer sweater in return
 Dug up 1k and planted 10k
 Got the recipe bottle washed up on the shore 
 Went balloon farming and got my last festive DIY: The festive tree!! 
 Assessed fossils
 Completed getting all the fossils for the museum!!


----------



## meggiewes

I've finished laying out the foundations for my main canal! I feel both happy and dissatisfied with it at the same time. I'll probably feel better once I get everybody's house plots set up.

And speaking if house plots, I got two villager house plots set up and the Able's Sisters all set up. My next goal is to find a spot for Nook's Cranny amd move the museum.


----------



## Timexturner

Yesterday I made a flower pond and decrated it, took me an hour or 2

how it started:






how it’s going:


----------



## Hoshi

Set up the final festive deco on January 2nd and caught a stringfish. Made a bunch of wishes on a light meteor shower so hopefully I can craft a zodiac item tomorrow. Took pictures of the camelia blooming. Probably the prettiest bush, or I'm just happy to see something new.


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
popped down an _illuminated present_ diy
made another perfect snowboy, and got the _frozen chair_ diy. i'm not sure how many i have left for them now..
collected my large snowflakes
boomer gave me his photo!   
got a few seasonal diys from a member today; checked some off my list
kk slider was visiting today; if i can remember to pop back on after 6, i'll be getting a random song of his choice
added all my photos to my photo wall; eight in total so far


----------



## JellyBeans

actually did a few things today!
- moved Olive into my island to replace Lolly
- got Pashmina's photo! thank god for the fruit stack trick
- managed to get another perfect snowboy. I've given up resetting any "so close!" snowmen so I don't even know how many more DIYs I need there
- remembered to get my KK song
- cleared up a bunch of rogue flowers and weeds around the island
- some planning for what to put in the corner of my island where the funfair used to be. currently I've just got a little food stall, table and chair alongside my snowmen building area. I'll probably wait until I've finished dealing with them to actually put anything into action building-wise


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- finally got my new years items in (however i had to order yut nori separately because of the buy limit)
- bought 85 fishbait off of nookazon because im looking for the tuna, its the very last fish i need
- speaking of, i caught a tuna after about 65 fishbait!!! and got the top island ichthyologist achievement
- also did other nookazon trades, mainly selling flowers
- sent my sister two more diys and got the 50 popular pen pal achievement


----------



## JemAC

Opened mail, ordered more goods from Nook Shopping
Visited the shops
Dug up fossils and had them assessed
Hit rocks and trees
Spoke to all my villagers and gave them all gifts
Built a perfect snow boy and got a large snowflake
Received a pearl from Pascal for a scallop
Watered my flowers and dug up some that were growing all over the place
Collected ornaments and caught snowflakes
Wished on some stars 
Attended the KK Slider concert with Marina and Judy where he played KK Mariachi
Crafted and customised some more items
Popped some balloons, only received bells


----------



## John Wick

Demolished my clifftop waterfall, then redid it exactly the same.


----------



## maria110

John Wick said:


> Demolished my clifftop waterfall, then redid it exactly the same.



This is me with bridges and layout changes.  Wasting so much money changing them and then wanting to go back to the original style and/or placement.

All I accomplished today was to mess up time traveling so badly that I three times jumped a whole year and pissed off my villagers and had to spend time stomping cockroaches. I can't seem to remember to consistently change the year to whatever year I'm supposed to be in.   Now I'm back to the present time and staying safely here at least until I earn some more villager photos.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Normal Daily Tasks
Hosted my Second Meteor Shower Event


----------



## xara

checked the mail; received a flight-crew uniform from sprinkle, pirate flooring from gullivarrr and the seasonal items that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 got “k.k. rock” from mr. slider
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 crafted a net
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and 3 iron nuggets
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 ordered the last 2 seasonal items that i needed :’)
 checked the shops; bought a shirt with camera (black), a boa skirt (beige), flashy slacks (aquamarine, berry red, purple, yellow), frugal hats (blue-grey, green) and ski goggles (all except pink) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## meggiewes

I got woken up really early by a fiasco with my roommate who thinks she can do no wrong and my husband's phone. So, I got to hear the nice, pretty 6 AM music while I was journaling about it in my nice, new ACNH journal! I also got Stale Cupcakes from KK last night and now I understand why it is a fan favorite. It is so pretty and reminds me of a lullaby. I now have it playing in my house and I find myself turning on the game just to listen to it like I used to do with Club LOL.

I changed my event plaza from Christmas to New Years. Now it has a kotasku, noodle bowls, and tea in the middle of the square! I also put the bamboo decoration by the Able Sisters. I wish we could order more than five items a day, because I want to give the New Year wreath to all of my villagers.

I finally figured out the terraforming around the museum! Now, I just have to move the museum back. I am not done totally terraforming yet, but I would say I am about 85% done now. I am also planning out space for a second character house because my husband decided that he didn't like ACNH as much as he was hoping (he was hoping the terraforming would keep him more engaged) and he would rather trade in the game while making a house on my island so we can play together. 

Marina's house will be moved and the red zen bridge will be gone so I can finish terraforming the space that they are in with something different. I really want a bridge leading onto my secret beach, but that might not happen. Instead, the secret beach will be half hidden by cliffs, so it will look actually secret unless you know it is there! I also managed to free up one solitary set of stairs to work with and I am trying to figure out where I will put it.

The last thing I did before stopping for the day (because it snowed and I have to shovel) was to update my dream address! I feel like having a real-time updated dream address is really interesting even if it isn't 100% complete.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I caught all the fish and bugs yesterday

so today, I got 2 new GOLDEN diy recipes


----------



## Hoshi

Finished my bug collecting. Turns out I forgot to donate a walker cicada too. But it's done! There were so many weeds. I'm only missing the golden shovel now.


----------



## gloomville

I can't find anything else to do on my NH island, so I took over my boyfriend's abandoned island and I'm currently going through the terraforming process. Then I'm laying down paths and flowers.


----------



## maria110

I worked on decorating my recently reset island and got it to 4 stars, despite not having or wanting an upgraded museum.  I'm not sure how much more crap, er..., stuff I will have to plunk down to get the golden watering can.  I'm trying to make it what I consider to be pretty and to not have stuff outside that I don't want just to score points.  We'll see how it goes. I don't like a ton of clutter but there are items that I do like that I can try to place.

I chopped down a bunch of trees to please Isabelle, that small, cruel tree-hating dog.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- did a nookazon trade for a fishing rod stand (sadly it looks like most people dont know you can customize this item as most want swaps...) bought it to go out on my dock
- my golden fishing rod recipe came in
- started my goal of getting the achievement for catching 100 fish without loosing one


----------



## Burumun

Worked on my rainbow cloning garden. Everyone and their dog has made a rainbow garden, sure, but mine will be the first rainbow _cloning_ garden, combining aesthetics and practicality (yes, I _am_ really proud of it). 
Moved the museum so I have room to make my shopping district. Looked for inspo for a shopping district.


----------



## JemAC

Opened mail and placed another 5 orders on the Nook shopping app
Visited the shops - purchased a pink claw foot bath, some wrapping paper and some checkered muffler jumpers
Collected star pieces from the beach
Spoke to villagers and delivered presents
Built a perfect Snow Boy and received a large snowflake
Got a large snowflake from previous days Snow Boys
Shook trees and collected ornaments
Chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up fossils
Caught a fly and donated it to the museum
Watered flowers
Received a pearl from Pascal
Crafted and customised many items
Re decorated my island home
Did some fishing
Gave Marshall a pond smelt and received his photo   
Shot down balloons, received mostly bells but did get the Ski Slope wall DIY


----------



## Raz

I've finally completed the fish section of the museum! The only fish I needed was the Napoleon Fish, and it's only available until 9pm. I was at a NM island for more than an hour, hunting beetles and trying to find the fish... I was almost giving up and thinking about going back to my island and trying again tomorrow... It was 8:58pm when I caught it. 

Now I need 6 bugs and 3 deep-sea creatures to finish everything with the exception of the art section, which I already know will take an eternity lol


----------



## JoJoCan

Today I played for the first time in months! I did some town cleaning up


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a explorer’s hat from sprinkle, a letter from the HHA and the seasonal items that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ had a camper today - it was hornsby!! i didn’t invite him but definitely thought about it,, he’s so cute! 
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
️ whitney wasn’t feeling well so i brought her some medicine :’)
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 harvested and sold fruit
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 crafted a fishing rod
️ checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought coatigans (all variants), kilts (all variants) and pom-pom socks (orange) from able’s + medicine and customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

Many things were accomplished today but the highlight was receiving Deirdre and Lolly's photos. Maple is a holdout though.


----------



## annex

Honey bears house is finally finished with its remodel. There's a groovy/Harvey room, kids frog bathroom, forest kitchen, and jungle bedroom.


----------



## Pyoopi

I collected all the chungus beetles. Now I just need the cicada shell.


----------



## leohyrule

I went to wish on stars and talked to celeste. I also visited with a saharah. I opened up my island for catalogging and shopping. I made a small perfect snowman on my first try. I ordered some of the new year's stuff and put up a new year's arch. I got rid of a few flowers. I got some more wedding items from someone.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- continued catching fish for the 100 without loosing one achievement. im sticking to only small fish as they are easier to catch for me. had to restart a couple times though as i get really anxious, however i did it!!!
- got some balloons, the first one contained a black book stand which i didnt know i wanted until i got it, another contained the ski-slope flooring, which i still needed, as well as the jingle wall
- did quite a few nook mile goals, got to over 220,000 nook miles
- got my bottle and it contained the garden wagon diy
- put the garden wagon on nookazon and traded it for a moms painting
- caught some bugs to have flick make a model, gave him three common butterflies
- made a perfect snowboy


----------



## 6iixx

i completely left my switch untouched yesterday; i woke up and basically was on the go, so i just never got around to it unfortunately.

today, however;

finally got my art from mom today in the mail; i was starting to think she had disowned me   
usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
made another perfect snowboy; which is good, i was losing hope that i could do that again.  got the _ice wall_ diy and a large snowflake
learned the _cardboard bed_ diy from my message in a bottle
got stung my wasps.. again.  i feel like i'm getting worse at catching them
octavian - of all villagers - gave me some medicine to make it better  
bought some stuff from saharah, and got a mysterious wallpaper - trying so hard to get a specific one i've seen but i can't remember the name of it.  the wallpapers i got weren't the one, though
started saving up for my storage upgrade
got _another_ toga from olive - where the heck is she keeping all of these?


----------



## LuchaSloth

Quick island check.
Checked both shops. Nothing exciting.
Bottle DIY from beach...which was somehow actually an item I didn't have yet(!)
Redd was here, so I bought a calm painting (which is always real)

Didn't do much else...because I was trying to watch Wrestle Kingdom 15.


----------



## huuussein

i haven't posted an update here in a while, so here i go  as i am guilty of being a time traveller, i managed to unlock basically every feature i require to build my dream island, as i am extremely impatient to play normally  in addition, with the help of lots of people here and their bells/items i have finally figured out a layout with paths, bridges and slopes! all i really need to do know is get my hands on more items to decorate my island and my home.. doesn't sound like a lot but i think this will be the most demandind task :| i have already built a garden for each of my 10 villagers, so at least i've done something so far


----------



## Raven_

I invited Lopez to my island today via the campsite so Quillson will have to leave my island soon. I also finished the neighbourhood he and Pashima will live in and decorated some small areas of my island as well. I also got some new nice clothes.


----------



## ```

Today, I checked the mailbox from my home to see if I had received any letters from one of my villagers. Afterwards, I gave away the wrapped gifts that I had hidden in my house to the villagers in hopes of receiving another photo from them. My friend who also plays ACNH got delivered some gifts as well. There was also a mess of weeds outside in certain areas around my island, so that was taken care of too. All of my villagers socialized with me about their island life and their hobbies that they spend their time on. I crafted a mixture of different furniture to decorate my island with winter decorations and it felt fantastic to be able to add more decorations on my island. Some saplings were planted in specific places to increase the quantity of trees on my island since there were barely any sapling/cedar trees around various places. Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters sold new things that had been purchased by me and I also used the items that I bought to continue decorating the isle. A bunch of balloons appeared in the sky, waiting to be popped with a slingshot. The main room's interior of my home was furnished with an assortment of furniture. I had a blast doing many things on my island this day, and I'm looking forward to doing other daily stuff for the upcoming days in ACNH.


----------



## JemAC

Started with the usual opening off mail and ordering more items
Chopped wood, hit rocks, dug up fossils
Visited the shops, purchased a paper lantern from Nooks and quite a few clothing items from Able Sisters
Attended Diana’s birthday and gifted her a purple flashy hairpin which she seemed to really like
Went diving and received another Pearl from Pascal
Hit a lot of balloons, received DIYs for the Festive Rug, Illuminated Tree, Table Top Tree and Ski Slope Flooring all of which I’d been missing 
Spoke to my villagers and gave out today’s gifts
Watered my breeding flowers and dug up more out of control ones
Did a lot of crafting and redecorating off the island thanks to a lot of DIYs from Jhine 
Caught some more fish and bugs to put in storage for the next visits by CJ or Flick
Watched a bromance unfold between Raymond and Marshall who were exactly on the same page as each other on how a mirror would be the most essential item if they were stranded on an island - glad they have their priorities straight 
Caught some more snowflakes and collected a few more decorations


----------



## Miss Misty

Helped Gullivarr
Wished on stars
Helped Wisp (for old times' sake, it's been a while lol)


----------



## Plum Pudding

Lopez was in my campsite so I invited him to move to Everleaf!!!!!  The smug personality has been pushed to the extreme in Hew Horizon it seems   I hope I won't find it too intense and off putting.

I also acquired some fruits and flowers I didn't have in my island and I can't wait to see them grow!!


----------



## John Wick

Moved the fountain to the park, then spent hours terraforming this.. three tiered monstrosity of a waterfall thing.
The villagers ALL sat in tiles I was working on and I turned the game off several times. 

I don't know what to put in the corners because I'm sick of lion dogs and turkey day stands. 

Am now being talked out of demolishing it.

Had to build a few benches too, which meant I had to chop wood. :shudder:

All in all, a grind of a day.


----------



## iamjohnporter67

I just grew 30 gold roses. After like 3 weeks.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind again, this time due to the combined efforts of X-mas, New Year's, and Genshin Impact. 

Here's what happened on Shione Island during that time: 

12/22
• Recieved a replica South pole from Gulliver in the mail. 
• Found a lost book near the campsite; it turned out to be Plucky's.
• Ran into Celeste! She gaveme a recipe for the Capricorn Ornament! 
• Screwed up another snowman 
• After returning her book, I earned an unexpected surprise; Plucky's photo! 

12/23
• Redd was here; I got a Dynamic Painting! 
• Screwed up a third snowman, promptly began smacking it with a net. 
• Created six more OW phone cases and uploaded them to the design kiosk! 
• Found a recipe for an ornament mobile! 

12/24 (Toy Day!)
• It was snowing today, both ingame and IRL!  ❄❄❄ and everyone's wearing Santa hats!
• Took the painting out of the mail and brought it to Blathers.
• Helped Jingle out with his work! (I changed into a Santa suit for the occasion) I ended up getting gifts from Gayle, Plucky, and Marina while I worked! 
• Screwed up a FOURTH snowman and promptly beat it with a net. 
• I did a gift exchange with everyone after I finished, and decided not to open them until the next day. 

12/25 (X-mas at last! ) (Day 280)
• Opened the gifts I recieved yesterday; everyone's choices made me so happy! 
• Marshal was thinking about moving away, but I asked him to stay at least until after New Year's. He agreed.
• Label was here, had me model an outdoorsy outfit, and I recieved a pair of sneakers upon completion. 
• Took some pictures with Kitty in front of RS's tree!
• Made a perfect snowman and got the frozen treats recipe! 

12/26 (It snowed today)
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Metal 
• Made another perfect snowman!
• Received the Frozen Counter DIY and collected 2 large snowflakes.

12/27 (Snowing again )
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 219,530 points!
• Made a third perfect snowman!
• Received the Frozen Table DIY and collected three large snowflakes.
• Another Lily-of-the-Valley plant grew in, putting the total at 20!
• Ordered some things from the catalog's limited New Year's Eve selection.

12/28 (Snowing again)
• Made a fourth perfect snowman!
• Received the ice wand DIY and collected four large snowflakes.
• Discovered that Isabelle had put up an announcement for the countdown for the end of the month.
• Sahara was here, today! 

12/29 (Snowing again!)
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Received the Frozen Pillar DIY and collected four large snowflakes. 

12/30
• Discovered a note on the board saying that Harry's birthday was coming up on January 7th!
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Received the Frozen Sculpture DIY and collected four large snowflakes.
• Reached  the second Snowmaestro milestone, having officially made 10 perfect snowman.

12/31 (finally, the end of 2020!)
• Logged on later than planned but still had fun!
• Thoroughly enjoyed the look of the plaza in front of rotors resident services!
• Isabelle spoke of how she's going to miss 20/20 (however, we all know how we feel about it)
• Bought all four colors of party hat (I got the top hats instead of the cones)
• Celebrated the countdown with both my residents ingame and my family in real life!
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Received the ice wall DIY, collected four large snowflakes.
• Took pictures in the plaza to celebrate the new year!

1/1 (Day 287)
• Finally a new year! Hopefully to be full of good surprises and new encounters! 
• Isabelle wished everyone a Happy New Year from RS.
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Wrapped and delivered clothing gifts to my residents. 
• Maddie was thinking of leaving, but I was able to change her mind.
• C.J. was here...but I forgot to complete his challenge on accident. Also forgot to commission a collectible  
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe from Pompom inside!
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Received the snowperson head DIY, collected four large snowflakes.
• Ordered new things from the catalog that had arrived after New Year's.
• Paid off a small chunk of my loan.

1/2
• Attended Slider's show; he played King K.K.
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Received the DIY for the Frozen Bed, collected four large snowflakes.
• Took up my work on OverWatch themed phone cases once again after getting distracted for so long.

1/3
• Received a gift in the mail from in-game Mom; it was a framed piece of artwork.
• A notice was on the board telling everyone that January 11th was Maddie's birthday!
• Isabelle also announced the fishing tourney that was to be held on the 9th.
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Received the ice flooring DIY, collected four large snowflakes. 
• Popped a balloon and received the festive top set recipe! 
• Cleared out excess flower growth that had appeared due to all the snow
• Cleared out some more storage surface. 

1/4
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Recieved four large snowflakes.
• Redd was visiting, and I walked out with a worthy painting!


----------



## .MOON.

Checked mail
Gave gifts to my residents
Sold Raymond an athletic jacket
Helped Wisp
Helped Gullivarr 
Collected star fragments on my beach... Capricorn fragment is soo pretty


----------



## JKDOS

Farmed a few more festive DIYs on alt characters and expanded my Town Hall Plaza.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- actually did my dailies for the first time in a while, like hitting all my rocks, going to the nook stop, cleaned up my beaches
- saharah was on the island, i decided to buy everything she has, i got the magic circle rug which i love. and also a spare blue kilim-style carpet, which i love and is used in my bathroom
- murphy was crafting the iron armor, but i already have it
- tried making a snowboy but ofc the two snowballs wouldnt go together how i wanted them to and the bottom ball went on top
- focused on nook miles+ for a little bit, got around 2,000 nm
- molly gave me a pom casquette that matched my outfit so i was very pleased with that
- got a vintage tv tray from kabuki and i customized it and found out i really like all colors of it
- out of boredom i decided to make fishbait as i dont need it anymore and it sells well on nookazon 
- sold my golden rod diy on nookazon for 50 nmt


----------



## jenikinz

I finally got the last of the DIY's I needed and have crafted every DIY I have. I am pretty sure I have every DIY in the game now. I will need to go through them all and make sure I am not missing any.


----------



## leohyrule

I built a perfect snowman. I had kicks so I bought some ski boots. I changed my outfit to be more wintery and changed my hair back to normal haha. I eventually found all the fossils on my island. I gave Fang a gift because he just moved there. I returned Stitches' lost item. I went to go wish on some stars and talk to Celeste.


----------



## JemAC

Placed new orders on Nook Shopping
Chopped Trees, Hit Rocks, Dug Fossils
Built a perfect Snow Boy, received a large snowflake
Collected large snowflakes from previous days Snow Boys
Visited the shops, bought a Black Whirlpool Bath
Bought shrubs from Leif
Helped Marina make up with Maple
Spoke to all my villagers and gifted presents
Got a DIY for dark tulip wreath from Sherb
Did a treasure hunt with Maple
Let Marshall give me a new nickname
Got a pearl from Pascal
Crafted and customised more items 
Did some more decorating around the island
Watered the flowers
Caught some fish and bugs
Popped balloons


----------



## CuriousCharli

I gifted Rory today his daily gift and he gave me the white bath robe I've been wanting for a while. I ordered the default wallpaper and flooring because I am planning on renovating my house since I don't know what style I want my house let alone my front room. I got my daily message in the bottle which gave me the magezine holder which I hope to make a new paper stand for Nook's (totally stolen idea) and one for Bunnie since she ALWAYS has a magezine out.


----------



## snewnorizons

I didn't play today. This is actually an accomplishment for me - I've been feeling pressured to play every day despite being super busy and I managed to overcome that self-pressure today.


----------



## John Wick

Got the capricorn DIY from Celeste.


----------



## Nodokana

- Cleaned up around town
- Created a small Gudetama cafe in the alley next to Nook's 
- Crafted a Robot Hero and put it in my concert / city area. It's reminded me of the giant robot when I saw Muse's concert a couple years ago! 
- Crafted and customized more items
- Went to Harv's island to try and create a room design for one of my characters
- Made some trades


----------



## Rajescrossing

I was on hunt in the morning for my dreamiii today 
Building a cafe area in a small area on my island not finished yet though 
Crafted some iron garden chairs and tables for my cafe and crafted stalls and customized them with lovely custom design 
Today I have bug guy on my island so I bring him lots of bugs and earn some bells also I m getting butterfly model too 
I popped balloons  
Giving a gift for my lovely villagers 
Made some trades as well


----------



## meo

- bought some clothes i didn't have in my catalog from able's
- did gullivarr's phone quest
- checked turnip prices
- gifted Buck and Goose the usual foreign fruits
- tried to spook emote stalk Julian so he'd get the message to ask to move but he more so just said how happy he was to live here...so, yea, I'm a bad person lol
- got the Capricorn recipe from Celeste and wished on some stars with both my town's main gals
- talked to Mable on all the side toons for the patterns in main town
- cleaned up some new weeds, watered the black roses for gold ones, picked flowers for recipe material storage, etc
 - ordered some more new year stuff from the catalog before it goes away


----------



## JKDOS

Finished setting up my new Museum area.


----------



## Miss Misty

Got Blanche's photo!
Cleaned up star fragments
Sold bugs to Flick
Commissioned a Tarantula Model from Flick


----------



## Mr_Persona

it may not be my island but l secretly went on the game and stop a villager from leaving and also picked up some messy weeds!


----------



## moonchu

finally got to celebrate my birthday in game! it's very cute ; ^;;;


----------



## meggiewes

So, everything was going fine until I got really inspired by a super cute neighborhood and it just won't fit in with my plans! So, I'm tearing down everything on the right side of my plaza and trying again. Luckily, I'm still working on moving everyone to the beaches and removing all ramps and bridges.


----------



## huuussein

well after a lot of time traveling and ordering 5 items per day (because there's this stupid restriction for whatever reason) i finally acquired most items to decorate my island! i dug out lots of fossils while i was jumping through space and time, found some new DIY recipes on the beach and helped gulliver contact his crew multiple times! i started planting lots of trees in my camp/forest area and making it look more pretty over all (i guess its real beauty will shine through when the snow melts lol) definitely making a lot of progress, but there's still so much to do! can't wait to share my dream address when i'm finally done


----------



## maria110

I finally received Maple's photo.  ❤   I also moved in Rudy to replace Bam.  I like Bam a lot but I have his photo and Rudy is also a cute jock.  Jocks have really grown on me as I've played the game longer.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- villager at the campsite today!! it was drift! i played cards like five times but the first person he asked to move was static, who is who i wanted out!
- made a perfect snowboy! only 6 left for the achievement!!
- flower cleanup for the first time in days, feels bad


----------



## 6iixx

yesterday, i did absolutely nothing for a change.  i didn't even look at my switch, actually.

today, however;

daily tasks of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
popped down the _festive tree_ diy surprisingly
made another perfect snowboy; he gave me the _three-tiered snowperson_ diy and a large snowflake
opal is still here today, because i didn't pop on yesterday; she's in boxes right now, tidying up her place. i was a little bummed out, i was extremely looking forward to villager hunting today, but i can be just as excited for it tomorrow
started an island bullet journal, basically, so i can keep track of my progress and the items that i get / want to get better.  so, i'll know what art pieces, animal species, etc., that i'll still need to get my stuff accomplished completely
added some more bells to my bank; gonna get that storage upgrade in no time
visited redd fairly easy with my new journal system; got a perfect painting to go with my growing collection


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

first day on my second island, raindrop!!!

- started the island, got sly and cherry as my starting villagers!!
- learned how to diy
- caught many fish and bugs after crafting, got my pile for blathers going lol
- made my first snowboy (which was perfect!!!)
- got stung by wasps lol
- upgraded my tent to a house
- did a ton of nook mile stuff


----------



## JemAC

Left the house and ran straight into CJ who was pacing outside the front door, completed his challenge
Gathered all the fish from my storage and sold them to CJ
Commissioned a Bitterling model
Opened up my packages from the mail, placed 5 more Nook shop orders
Shook trees and collected ornaments
Chopped trees, hit rocks, found fossils
Watered the flowers, hoping they’ll start breeding the colours I want
Fauna asked me to deliver a parcel to Marshall as she felt awkward doing it, he was ecstatic to receive a retro gas pump
Gifted my villagers presents and received Diana’s photo   
Visited the shops, bought more clothes
Did some more terraforming and paid to demolish an incline
Received a Pearl from Pascal
Built a perfect Snow Boy, received a large snowflake
Helped put Wisp back together, received a boa fleece
Popped balloons, got DIY for snowflake pochette


----------



## th8827

Put my Toga back on. It looks better than the outfit that I replaced it with.
I found Drake in my Campsite, and he asked to replace Ankha. I need a Lazy and I have Ankha's Amiibo, so I said Yes.
Gave Ankha away to a good home.
Got a shiny new Jewel Beetle model in the mail.
I gave CJ 3 Pond Smelt for a model.
I bought several nice coats that I will probably never wear.
Got a blue Cold Country Dress gifted to me by Coco. It looks really good, so I plan to use it later.
Shot down several balloons. Only got 5000 Bell bags...


----------



## ReeBear

Started fighting back against the ever expanding mass of flowers.
Why did I ever try so hard to grow them? I spent 2 hours and dug 100s up and there's still more  Guess I'll keep fighting them tomorrow ;-;


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

more from raindrop!

- placed blathers tent
- upgraded my bag space, thank goodness
- got a swimsuit and swam around a lot
- ordered some nook miles clothing items and a kk record


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought a Perfect Painting from Redd
Got the Capricorn Ornament DIY from Celeste
Wished on stars


----------



## John Wick

My wife and I turned her basement into a dog bar. 

Dog bartender, dog pianist, dog DJ.

DOGS.


----------



## xara

just another one of my obligatory “haven’t played in a few days” catch-up posts. ;p

*january 4th*

️ checked the mail; received an incense burner from sprinkle! 
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 returned a lost pouch to sprinkle
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built an imperfect snowboy + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 checked the recycling bin; found a mini-cactus set
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought tortoise specs (beige) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## PrincessApple

i finally started working an a statue garden in front of freyas house that used to be a blue rose farming area  and did a little rock garden remodeling. currently working on a a little arcade area near the diner next to zuckers house all i did was put down 4 arcade games and 2 snack machines. Crafted lots of rock stuff for my zen garden as well c:


----------



## Wickel

Gullivarrr gave me the pirate rug and it's so awesome! I'm dedicating one of the rooms in my house to a nature/jungle vibe and it fits in there perfectly. 
Caught a Snow Crab and donated it to the museum
Leif showed up so I purchased some pink camelia bushes to plant in my shopping area. Didn't have that type yet!


----------



## _Donut_

I wanted to start off the new year with a new island so I've been mostly busy with flattening and rebuilding areas of Tropico! Today I've finished the little section around the tailors and the island entry but it's still missing more items I'm currently hunting down, hehe =D

I've had a very tropical themed Island with lots of bright colors and palm trees up until now but kinda wanted to shift to more areas that had a "village" and "forest" feel to it, hope it turns out well in the end *fingers crossed*


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

on raindrop;
- gave blathers 15 bugs and fish
- got the vaulting pole and shovel recipes
- started working on making nooks cranny
- made my second perfect snowboy and got the recipe for the ice sculpture
- went to my first mystery island, mainly to get more iron for nooks cranny

on sleeptime;
- gave everyone their gifts
- flower cleanup. so. many. flowers.


----------



## Airysuit

Finally got my first blue rose today, after 9 months of trying!


----------



## RedPanda

I finally caught the lobster! I have been meaning to do it for a while. (If you haven't already, January is the month to do it before it becomes unavailable for the rest of the winter.) This means that I am only two sea creatures away from completing my museum, so I'm pretty excited about that. 

I also accomplished a weird accidental hack. I put my Switch to sleep last night with my player standing in my house. When I started back up this morning, I decided to order an item for myself. Then I stepped outside and the day reset animation took place. Isabelle made her announcement and I ran over to check my mail like I usually do. Voila, there was the item I had only just ordered! I never knew about this and it's kind of neat if you want things delivered faster without time traveling, I guess!

Also bought a bunch of stuff from Kick's stand to fill in the gaps in my catalog a bit more, so that was nice.

Trying to decide if I should take down my holiday stuff or keep it up a little bit longer. It's so pretty and I worked hard to get it all there, and there isn't much in the way of seasonal items to replace it until spring.


----------



## ReeBear

It took faaaaar too long but I finally got rid of all the flowers taking over the back left corner of my island, some progress photos of the ordeal:






I’ve now moved the campsite and got started playing around with creating some mini cliffs, waterfalls and streams in this space, it’s so nice to be able to do fun things with it finally after leaving it to the flowers for so long  Looking forward to playing around with all this space now!


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily tasks of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
learned the _pansy wreath_ diy from my message in a bottle
got my large snowflake
messed up another snowboy   
lobo decided to change my nickname again, this time to skippy
cj was romping around, so i did his seasports challenge; three big-time fish
opal officially has moved out, and she left behind a rattan table lamp and a retro sleeveless dress
stored some bells to go towards my storage upgrade
did a few trades with some members
worked my museum area a little bit, really liking how it's starting to come along
chrissy decided she wanted to call me skippy too, instead of friendo
donated a _perfect painting_ to blathers
mindlessly printed off some nook mile tickets to eventually go island hopping.. when i have the gusto again


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Bought some clothes from the Able Sisters to add to my catalogue.


----------



## JemAC

usual opening mail or ordering more things
collected wood from trees and hit some more rocks
watered my flowers
finally grew a purple hyacinth, one step closer to finally crafting the lamp   
spoke to villagers and gave out gifts
bought a safety helmet from Marina as she'd accidentally bought two, I'm not sure she even needed one
continued terraforming and requested to demolish a bridge
agreed to give Fauna the high end stereo I'd just purchased, she gave me a fishing vest in return
Delivered a present from Beau to Raymond so they could get snack time back, it was a Bekasab robe, thanks Beau 
built a perfect Snow Boy and received a large snowflake, picked up large snowflakes from previously built perfect Snow Boys
caught some more fish, got another stringfish
received a pearl from Pascal
found Gulliver on the beach again, can't decide if he really needs some new crew mates or if he just likes seeing me, found his communicator parts so he could leave
crafted some more items to continue my island decorating


----------



## John Wick

Saw Gulliver but all of a sudden he's sending repeats, and I still don't have everything.

He never use to send repeats.

My wife and I finished her basement dog bar.


----------



## KimiyoCake

I managed to pay off my last loan!! All thanks to the stalk market xD (hours of waiting in queues was well worth it!)


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

so i tt'd on raindrop so;
- got the museum built, along with donating the hoard i had laying around
- got the three villagers houses put together, i got apple, ava, and paolo as my three!
- talked to harv
- got nooks cranny built as well as a bridge
- upgraded my house by paying off my loan
- been buying from mable, got a nice autumn-y outfit going
- learned how to customize furniture


----------



## Juliet7466

My usual daily routine, like digging up fossils, talking to my villagers etc


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

raindrop;
- talked to lief for the first time, bought some roses, hydrangea bushes, and pumpkin starts
- went around making little areas for my pumpkins and roses, trying to get the roses to breed
- got my diy bottle, it contained the mum cushion recipe!!!
- able sisters is now open 
- bought a fireplace from nooks, was delighted to see that even though i have yet another yellow airport that my color selection is different from sleeptime
- did some nook miles rewards to get the ultimate pocket stuffing upgrade
- started my second bridge, a diagonal brick bridge
- got my campsite open and one of my fav boys rodney was the villager!
- bought a ton of clothes from the able sisters, on sleeptime the boa and faux-shearling stuff was hard for me to find, however most of it was on sale in my able sisters today
- made a perfect snowboy and got the frozen-treat set diy


----------



## Radio

I finally finished decorating the upstairs and downstairs. I ended up just, making little mini apartments/studios for them because I didn't know what else to do. I'm really not good with working with the big spaces, I much prefer the size of the smaller side rooms on the first floor (which I think a lot of people don't like because they're so small but asldkfjhkladsfj)

Also got some new things to put around the entrance. I really need to start coming up with a plan for what I want the finished product to be.


----------



## huuussein

did my usual routine in the morning that i do everyday when i wake up, but other than that i've been working a bit on my forest/campsite area, as i've gotten some mushroom stuff with the help of the lovely people here  i'm making very slow progress on my island though atm, but i have more items on the way that should hopefully be enough for me to finally finish everything soon-ish


----------



## Sophie23

I decorated my living room in my house


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

sleeptime:
- did a trade for a pop-eyed goldfish model
- tons of flower cleanup, but hey i got another blue rose so thats cool
- gave everyone their gifts and nobody still gave me their picture, ive had them for a while now


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- did my usual dailies, such as getting fossils evaluated, shook all the trees, made Snowfolk.
- Keaton asked me to take part in a treasure hunt! I found it with 4 seconds left (3 minute running time), and it was an aran knit hat.
- Went island hopping! I encountered Sylvia, Naomi, Phil, and then Vivian, who I took on. Love her! So excited to have her on my island. 🏝


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Today I:
-traded some tbt for three variations of simple panel, my first multiplayer venture in AC
-donated a lobster and a detailed painting to the museum
-did a little bit of decorating around my resident services building
-learned a couple of winter diy and a pear rug

That's much more than I normally get done!

Edit... and according to Genji I'm a Flexpert  day complete


----------



## Diegoboy

I converted my failing hybrid farm into an amusement  area for my villagers.


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character completed her first fishing tourney.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## JemAC

Received a Alpinist hat from Gulliver in the mail, placed 5 more orders
Watered flowers
Chopped trees and hit the rocks
Built a perfect Snow Boy and collected large snowflakes from all Snow Boys that were giving them out
Spoke to all my villagers and handed out todays gifts
Did a treasure hunt with Diana and received a handcart
Sold the handcart to Fauna
Received a pearl from Pascal
Sold some flowers, did a bit more terraforming
Caught some fish, including the Bitterling that Marina had requested
Delivered a parcel from Marshall to Goldie, it was a garbage can. She was very pleased to receive that for some reason.
Visited the shops, purchased a dartboard and some clothing
Completed some Nook mile goals


----------



## pocky

I caught the stringfish and barreleye


----------



## ReeBear

Today I gave everyone gifts! I gave Cyd a boa fleece and the black hip wrap shirt (I had to TT for a trade so two gifts for Cyd) and gave Ruby a cute music player because her home sounds like a Lynch film every time I go in, she really needs music in there  Pietro got a popcorn machine in the hopes he'll stop displaying so many of the clothes I've given him 
Got the genuine warm and basic paintings from Redd and donated them to Blathers and watered my black roses in hopes of growing some more gold ones  Quite a chill acnh day today


----------



## xara

still behind,, whoops. 

*january 5th*

️ checked the mail; received a zen cushion from sprinkle!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 bought simple knee-high socks (blue), a messenger bag (black) and an extra-large backpack (green) from kicks
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 prevented margie from moving 
️ checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought flight jackets (avocado, brown), tweed jackets (all except brown), cold-country dresses (all variants) and everyday socks (black) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TheRevienne

I finished taking care of the massive snow storm I had yesterday with my 2nd island visiting and picked up the rest of the flowers, other than that I did my usual chores, of picking all the tree branches up, digging up fossils and sort everything else out  Also I had a meteor shower tonight so I had a friend over to speak to Celeste and get a diy


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Sold a lot of my turnips at a profit! After I achieve the last nook miles reward for it, I'm done with turnips. I have roughly 8 million more to go.


----------



## Nodokana

- Made trades
- Decorated a few rooms: witch room, classy boutique, birthday room
- Villager hunting on second island. Let Beau go since I had him in NL and recruited Wade. 
- Started to terraform second island.
- Transferred over items to second island.


----------



## Raz

Finished the bug section of the critterpedia. Now I only need the flatworm (available next month) to finish everything.

I'm also rebuilding a large section of my island, and I made some progress today.


----------



## xara

* january 6th*
 checked the mail; received a rain hat from sprinkle!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 prevented bam from moving
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 harvested and sold fruit
 crafted some fish bait and a flimsy axe
 checked the recycling bin; found a high-end stereo
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought coverall coats (all except navy blue), fuzzy vests (all except brown), box-pleated skirts (all except red), corduroy pants (light grey) and frilly pants (orange, pink, yellow) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Miss Misty

Commissioned a Barreleye model from CJ
Sold fish to CJ (I wonder if he's just camping out on my island tonight for the Fishing Tourney tomorrow lol)


----------



## xara

almost caught up! :>

*january 7th*
️ checked the mail; received a figure-skating dress from sprinkle!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ had a camper - it was anicotti! didn’t invite her but she’s kinda cool! :’)
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
️ caught a sea butterfly for sprinkle 
 did one of label’s fashion checks and got a labelle cap 
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 prevented beau from moving
️ crafted a fishing rod and a net
 checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a flight-crew uniform (red) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## annex

I got my golden shovel yesterday.
Today, I got the last Nook miles achievement stamp. That one took quite a while to get.
Celeste finally gave me the moon chair recipe.
I finished my alt character ( Honey ) frog bathroom. Turned out cute.
Also finished Honey's jungle bedroom.
I redecorated a couple of small areas in my town.
Yesterday, I dug up a ton of holly bushes and replaced them with camelia bushes.


----------



## dizzy bone

Miss Misty said:


> Commissioned a Barreleye model from CJ
> Sold fish to CJ (I wonder if he's just camping out on my island tonight for the Fishing Tourney tomorrow lol)



Haha I got CJ the day before my tourney too and thought the same! 

My days/accomplishments are getting shorter now because I don't like playing long during the winter: 

- I dug up my fossils and then appraised and sold those + the 50 I had stored in inventory. 
- I made the tiniest perfect snowboy :' )
- I did one round of the fishing tourney for my stamp


----------



## Mick

- Reached half a million nook miles
- Completed my 2000th nook mile+ goal, 1000 to go!
- Figured out that there are not a lot of bugs around now, but I can use nook mile islands to catch bugs for the goal
- Some minor decorating
- Talked a lot to the villagers, for once


----------



## xara

finally all caught up! :’)

*january 8th*
 checked the mail; received a mixer from sprinkle and 2 tailor tickets from label!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a crucian carp for sprinkle
 bought some rugs from saharah; got 1 new one (red carpet)!
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 prevented bam from moving again :/
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 crafted a shovel
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought a cardigan-shirt combo (mint), an emblem blazer (berry red), labelle caps (all except ocean), racing helmets (all except red) and bottom-rimmed glasses (green, pink) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

raindrop;
- had its first shooting stars last night!!! so today i was collecting them, and i got two large star fragments!
- participated in the winter fishing tourney, got at least one of each item
- paid off my first incline using the money from said tourney
- made a perfect snowboy, got the frozen bed diy

sleeptime;
- participated in the winter fishing tourney and got the last stamp
- made a perfect snowboy


----------



## Sophie23

I decorated my bathroom in my house


----------



## TheRevienne

Well, not so much of a productive day on my main island, as I just did my daily tasks on there, picking tree branches up, fossil hunting etc. But I had a more productive day on my 2nd island as I got a load of fossils from my main island, and the 2nd island, donated them. Got resident services to a building, set up my campsite in it's temporary spot, moved a villager to their temporary spot, and finally picked up all the items off the floor and put them in storage, planted some trees and flowers, and put some furniture down to make a start to the 3 stars for K.K. and I think that's about it :'D


----------



## Alaina

Last night and today I went through all of my wallpaper and flooring to separate ones that can't be ordered vs. common ones. Then I sold most common ones back to Nook's. I kept my favorites in storage. Redecorating my house from scratch…


----------



## JemAC

Opened today’s mail, did some orders
Went through my house storage to clear out anything that I had a lot of duplicates off
Visited the shops, sold some items and bought some clothes
Competed in the fishing tourney
Sold my storage fish to CJ
Cut down a couple of trees
Collected wood and hit rocks and dug up fossils
Watered my flowers
Spoke to all my villagers and handed out gifts
Received Maples photo 

Got a Pearl from Pascal
Built a perfect Snow Boy, collected all of today’s large snowflakes
Completed some nook miles goals


----------



## peachycrossing9

Over the last couple of days, I have done the following:


Completed my pink mums garden + the little greenhouse next to it.
Flattened half my island because I'm starting over with it. (But sticking to fairycore still.)
Completed my new entrance to my island.
Donated 3 new bugs to Blathers.
Put a bunch of stuff up on Nookazon that I won't need.
Finally got Skye on my island. She has being a dreamie for a longgg time. 
Bred some more purple tulips.
Visited shops and bought more tools and customisation kits.
Got another bug model from Flick. (Queen Alexandra's Birdwing)


----------



## tessa grace

Finally after being too lazy for weeks I made a golden watering can so I could get some pretty roses. Also a week or so ago I made a ramen stand and it looks really cute especially with the new year's noodles C:


----------



## JKDOS

Cleaned up a couple hundred flowers again


----------



## John Wick

Made about 30 piles of leaves and swapped out the green leaf piles with them.


----------



## Plum Pudding

Today I invited Chief to my island!!

Also, I let my kids play all day, and other than a kitchen remodel, they caught fish all day and made lots of bells!!  I'll get that mortgage paid off LOL


----------



## Miss Misty

(Finally) unlocked the Nook Shopping App (man it'd be nice to reorder these)
Participated in the winter fishing tournament


----------



## ccee633

(No order) Made a cherry and pear orchard plus a cherry grove, time traveled one day ahead, then back, filled up my whole storage, bought a common painting from Redd (his first visit!), bought clothes from Mabel, welcomed Chevre and Bubbles to the island, buried a couple money trees, worked out with Al and Scoot, and that's pretty much it! Tomorrow the resident services tent is probably going to be closed for updates! I did a lot today lol Tommorow will be my 1 week anniversary of playing the game!


----------



## xara

forgot to post yesterday. 

️ today was the fishing tourney! i didn’t participate much but i _did_ complete the nm achievement! 
 checked the mail; received a boa fleece from sprinkle!
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 harvested and sold fruit
️ checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought cuffed pants (brown) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## huuussein

just played around an hour ago, but here's what i've done so far!

- surprisingly reached the S rank from the happy home academy! i have one completely empty room, so i don't know how i managed to do that but i'm not complaining 
- hit every rock to gather materials and bells!
- dug up all 4 fossils, only to find out they're all doubles :| i'm so close to finishing the fossil exhibit already!
- built another perfect snowman! i'm getting so good at building the smallest possible perfect snowman, and i finally got the snowman recipe that i've wanted for a while now too!
- talked to all my villagers to remind them i care about them 
- crafted a bunch of seasonal items with materials i had left over to decorate my island more appropiately to the current season!

... and now i'm waiting for an order from a generous person here so i can decorate my island with even more items i've needed!


----------



## RedPanda

Finally got rid of that last mannequin in Raymond’s house. He now has a fan palm next to his desk and a white coat rack that matches his decor / business vibe very well.

I also replaced some of the seasonal decorations with the year-round items I normally display. Sad the season is over already, but it feels weird having festive trees around this late in January.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

raindrop;
- built a second bridge and paid it off through trading fishbait on nookazon
- decorated some more because my nooks had the yellow grill in, right as i was thinking "man i want a grill" lol
- donated more fossils to the museum and blathers said that hed start taking art, however i dont see redd around
- made a snowboy who taunted me that his head was slighty too large
- got lots of fishbait

sleeptime;
- started renovations near resident services


----------



## Burumun

Moved my house back to where I had it originally, after moving it so I could figure out something that fits my theme better. Oops. Honestly, though, I love it and can't come up with anything better, plus it's a great use of what might otherwise be an awkward space to fill. 
Finally finally FINALLY figured out how I want my shopping district to work, at least I think I have it. Now just to see if the shops will actually fit there, but it should hopefully be fine - the area is gigantic. 
Additionally, I cleared the area in front of where my shopping district will be of pathing, except for making a sort of outline of empty land so the paths I currently have continue on, which works nicely - now I have an outline for where a future area can go.


----------



## JellyBeans

- removed my bar area and (potentially temporarily) replaced it with some waterfalls and a little bench area. wasn't quite what I was aiming for but it'll do for now
- made numerous attempts at the cast master achievement but I keep getting too stressed early on lol (also still no stringfish :c)
- did some diving
- planted some more trees
- did some more heavy considering of tearing down the island but still can't find the patience in me to do it. might just re terraform my entrance and go from there
- actually remembered to visit kk


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail, hadn't take part much in yesterdays fishing tourney but did receive a bronze trophy from CJ
Placed some more orders over the phone
Re decorated the interior of my house a little
Collected some more wood, hit the rocks and dug up fossils
Had fossils assessed
Built a perfect Snow Boy, collected large snowflakes
Visited the shop, only bought some wrapping paper today
Spoke to all my villagers and handed out gifts, received Raymonds photo today   
Got another pearl from Pascal
Watered flowers and dug up some that were breeding wildly
Crafted some items
Attended the KK Slider concert with Diana, Judy and Marshall, he played KK Oasis
Completed some Nook Miles achievements
Requested to move Raymonds house so that I can do some terraforming where it was 
Traded some Nook Miles for another 40NMT, preparing for future villager hunting


----------



## Miss Misty

Bought turnips
Went to K.K. concert (K.K. Folk)
Wished on some stars


----------



## Plum Pudding

I like reading newbies and and more accomplished island's daily achievements!!

I sold a land yesterday and didn't invite a villager so Flip invited themselves :/

I got the building kit for Mabel but decided to move my Museum to a new location which wasn't accessible in the first week first, so have to wait an extra day.  I will also move Nook's to be next to Able near the Plaza.  I don't TT, man all this moving will take some time!!!

I'm at this level where I feel I want to plan a layout and decorate, but still don't have many items and haven't unlocked all the features yet.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind again, got distracted playing a lot of Genshin Impact 

1/5 (it snowed today)
• Screwed up today's Snowman 
• Received three large snowflakes
• Took the worthy painting out of the mail and brought it to Blathers.

1/6 (Still snowing)
• Put up some decorations around the island. 
• Another Lily-of-the-Valley plant grew in! This makes 21!
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to give to my villagers...but I never actually got around to delivering them 
• Screwed up today's Snowman 
• Received two large snowflakes.
• Cleared out some storage space

1/7
• Today was Harry's birthday! He seemed to like the present I brought him! 
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Received two large snowflakes.
• I made another phone case design!

1/8
• There was a visitor at the campsite: Cody the bear.
• Finally delivered the presents that I wrapped two days ago 
• Received thank you gift from Harry in the mail!
• ...Harry was also thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind.
• To my surprise, there were a lot of stars falling tonight, and so I made a lot of wishes! Celeste was also here today, and she gave me a recipe for a lunar lander!
• Label was also here today, with a work-themed challenge. After exceeding her expectations, she gave me a LaBelle knit shirt.
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Recieved two large snowflakes.

1/9
• The fishing tourney was today, so I made sure to participate at least once.
• Received two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label.
• Collected plenty of star fragments from the beach, and also found a Capricorn fragment!
• Screwed up today's snowman 
• Received two large snowflakes.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for the Cosmos Crown in it.

1/10
• Today's HHA rank score didn't change from last week's.
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Technopop.
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Received Three large snowflakes.
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Made another phone case design!


----------



## John Wick

Demolished my little bear forest for the 100th time, and trying to redo it.

Not enough space.


----------



## ccee633

Joined Nookazon and made a ton of trades! Got many cute tops, DIY recipes, furniture, a sunflower flower crown, and more!
 Planted Peach, Apple, and orange trees! Now I have every type of fruit growing on my island!
 Picked a spot for Able Sisters
Resident Services and Museum are upgrading!
Put a load of stuff on my beach
Got a whole bunch of bells for TBT (Which are currently on the beach because I had no access to the ABD lol)
Earned a bunch of Nook Miles (I think I have over 20,000 right now!)
Took a whole bunch of screenshots that I'm about to sort through before I head to bed!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

raindrop;
- gave gifts to some of my villagers that i dont have their photo, and marina already asked to move out and i let her
- decided to build a incline next after paying off my bridge
- got the diy for the ironwood low table from mint
- found redd for the first time and got a perfect painting off of him
- made a perfect snowboy and got the snowperson head diy
- learned the glee reaction from ava

sleeptime;
- continued flattening the island and getting rid of the big river
- made a perfect snowboy, getting close to 20 now


----------



## John Wick

Nothing again, because as soon as I saw it was snowing, I shut it down.

My wife's character is buying hundreds of bush starts off Leif atm.


----------



## JemAC

Didn't play as long today due to a busy morning but managed to complete some regular tasks


opened mail, did some more phone shopping
chopped down a couple of trees that were in my landscaping way
watered flowers, dug up the last of the ones that were growing out of control
visited the shops, bought a few clothing items
dug up some fossils and hit some rocks
found a stranded Gulivarr on the beach and returned his communicator
got a pearl from Pascal
only managed an So Close Snow Boy today but collected large snowflakes from previous perfect ones
spoke to all villagers, handed gifts to the 5 I'm missing pictures from
delivered a present from Raymond to Marina, it was a floor light luckily and not another awful clothing choice
requested to demolish a bridge
filled in some rivers on the ground level to make terraforming easier when I get back to it


----------



## aurora.

I've finally found Sylvana on an island! I've been searching for her for months. Every time I went villager hunting she would be at the top of my list. I always wanted to find her on an island instead of adopting her as I thought it would make it more exciting and special when I finally did. I'm so excited!! 

Also created a little town tree area using the apple tree (my town fruit) behind resident services as I miss the town tree from NL.


----------



## maria110

I haven't been diving in awhile, so I had a couple of my players do that and received a couple mermaid recipes. I also got the Cherry Blossom Wall Clock, which was cool.  And lovely, snooty Julia gave me her photo.


----------



## dude98

Found my first ever pearl


----------



## JKDOS

Pathing, fencing, and moved the shop.


----------



## Torts McGorts

Hit up Redd for a legit Jolly Painting + variations of the humidifier & outdoor generator I didn’t have yet
Read letters from Blanche + Papi.
Blanche then gifted me her pic after I ran into her and gave her a fossil
Managed to build a perf Snowboy, received Frozen Arch DIY (have to double check but I think that was the last DIY I needed from that series. Fingers crossed, anyway!)
Scared/rebuilt Wisp (can’t wait until I’m done w that Nook Miles achievement )
Shopping spree at Able’s for a few things I hadn’t picked up (or even seen in my shop before yet: knit pants + space suit)
Caught a koi. Have the three I need for the model now


----------



## John Wick

Finished our miniature forest.
Hopefully that's the last time, bc I hate carrying trees and bushes around.


----------



## lulu112

I've been trying to clear out sections of my island because I'm rebuilding it but it's been such a struggle because there are so many flowers EVERYWHERE and it keeps snowing so they keep multiplying haha. I was so happy because I managed to clear a lot of room today and move a ton of flowers to the beach. Now im excited because i can use that room for new ideas!!


----------



## annex

I worked on redecorating my main characters bathroom. It can take me days to decorate a room. This one only took a few hours. I finally got the wallpaper and flooring just right, and I'm pleased with the result.

Other than that, I just dug up my fossils and picked a few weeds.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/11
• Maddie's birthday was today! She seemed to like the present I gave her! 
• A couple stars fell tonight, and I made wishes when I could!
• Bought plenty of new things from the Able Sisters! 
• Kicks was here today! 
• Speaking of stars, Celeste was here tonight, and she gave me a recipe for a Crescent-moon chair! 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for a Blue Rose Crown inside! 
• Also found a recipe for the snowflake pochette in a balloon! 
• Screwed up today's snowman 
• Recieved two large snowflakes.


----------



## xara

*looks at watch* huh. looks like it’s time for me to be a bit behind again. :’)

*january 10th*
️ checked the mail; received a down ski jacket from sprinkle and a letter from the HHA!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 bought turnips from daisy mae + got “k.k. flamenco” from mr. slider
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 did a trade 
️ ordered some items for another trade
 crafted a fishing rod, slingshot and net
️ checked the recycling bin; found some sweatpants 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought argyle vests (brown, pink) and cyber shades (black, green, purple, yellow) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Did my daily chores, pretty much it right now. School started up so I play in shkrter bursts through the week as school takes priority.


----------



## Pokey_Games

I restarted my island a week ago so I had my camp finished today and the first camper move in


----------



## Rajescrossing

Today 
In the morning at 7 I was hunting for rare fish barrel but no luck yet 
Then I checked my mailbox and guess what I got 2 photos from poppy and fauna ( happiest moment)   
Then I stacked my inventory to continue doing my mission to give my lovely villagers to a gift  and I chat with them as well  
I got a real painting from Rod today 
I will continue doing my things on my island


----------



## TheRevienne

On my 2nd island I went on a villager hunt for number 8, saw a few like Crackle, Tank, and finally settled on Reneigh. Got a load of fossils from both islands to assess and I've been working on hybrids since the 2nd island is mostly cleared. Also going to be working on getting more furniture outside so I can get my 3 stars and start flattening everything!


----------



## meggiewes

I have almost all of the third layer demolished again. I'm trying to figure out what I want to do with the secret beach area.

I have one more house to move and then I can really start planning out my town again.


----------



## JemAC

I spent most of today working on redecorating my island and travelling backwards and forwards on the date in order to move some buildings around, starting to get somewhere with it now. Completed some daily tasks in between;

Opened the mail, received a pirate barrel from Gullivarr
Placed some more orders
Spoke to all villagers, gave gifts to those I need photos from
Received a Pearl from Pascal
Watered flowers
Plucked some purple hyacinths
Chopped down trees that were in the way of decorating to replant new ones later
Dug up fossils and had them assessed
Hit the rocks
Popped balloons, mostly received bells today from them
Visited the shops
Sold my storage bugs to Flick, commissioned a Paper Kite butterfly model


----------



## John Wick

Wasted a million bells demolishing, rebuilding, demolishing, rebuilding, demolishing, and rebuilding a stone staircase.

It ended up exactly where it started.

Autosave is ruining my life, just like I knew it would before the game came out.

Folks would tell me not to worry, that it would be optional, blah, blah.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

raindrop;
- sold marina on nookazon to a wonderful person
- went villager hunting and chose humphry
- built a wooden bridge to my campsite
- got the pear rug diy from sly
- flick has made his first appearance 
- made a perfect snowboy and got the ice wall diy
- started making an outdoor campground picnic area by buying some soup kettles
- gifted mint the pink faux-shearling coat and she looks adorable in it!

sleeptime;
- made a perfect snowboy


----------



## Jam86

i finally decided to get started on that room i've been needing to redecorate 
i actually finished it quicker than i thought so here is the result




i was going for a foresty/witchy style house and i didn't really like it before so yeah i wanted to redo it 
now i love it so much, it fits perfectly with the theme i wanted ♡
(this means i gotta update my DA again lol)

i also got 2 more villager photos for my wall as if i didn't have enough already haha (i got nan & merry)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/12 ( it's snowing! )
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Maddie...it was her picture!!! 
• Leif was here today, but I decided not to buy any shrubs. 
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved two large snowflakes. 
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered coats and sweaters to everyone. 
• Collected a ton of star fragments! 
• Cleared out some storage space.


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I am so close to finishing decorating my island with items, then I’ll just have to finish with flowers! I got a bunch of flowers today and put them all over, and I finished up a spot in one of the neighborhoods. I got the stuff to make an outdoor diner which I will do tonight as well. I also decided on which villager to move in via amiibo in order to replace Henry. Once I finish decorating I’ll post my dream address for feedback!


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Jacques in the campsite
Got the Lily Wand DIY from Celeste (ugh how many more wands are there)
Wished on stars


----------



## deana

-Logged in to the news from Isabelle that we have a campsite villager! It's Julia! I decide I'm going to invite her to my island. After some work convincing her, Monty will be moving out and Julia will be moving in!
-Look for my NPC of the day and it's CJ. I make a request for an anchovy fish model. 
-Check the shops for any new items. 
-Move some overgrown flowers to my beach.


----------



## JKDOS

Crafted 120 fish bait


----------



## Plum Pudding

Slow day and slow week really, but every day I'm moving a building and building a bridge or ordering items so at the weekend everything will be laid out nicely and I'll be able to start landscaping and decorating.  Can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## xara

meant to post this earlier smh,,

*january 11th*
 sprinkle gave me her photo today!! <3
 checked the mail; received 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae, a rocket lamp from zucker and the items that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 helped out gullivarrr
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 did a trade
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 stopped whitney from moving
 got a pearl from pascal
 crafted an iron garden table and customized it + sprinkle’s photo
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought cheerleading uniforms (berry red, blue, light blue, pink, purple, red) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bluebellie

Not much. I wasn’t able to log in for long, but I added some things to my museum area. I think it looks nicer.


----------



## Matt0106

Finally got the Capricorn Ornament DIY (my zodiac sign) from Celeste. Now I'm just missing the Pisces Lamp and my bedroom will be complete... I think.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Daily chores, have a light shower tonight so probably get on and make a few wishes


----------



## Imbri

I finally grew a blue rose!

I dug up the red ones, so I'll focus on cloning. I'm so happy about this, because I worked very hard to get it.


----------



## salvagedstardust

Imbri said:


> View attachment 351498
> I finally grew a blue rose!
> 
> I dug up the red ones, so I'll focus on cloning. I'm so happy about this, because I worked very hard to get it.



Congratulations !! I restarted over new year’s and yesterday mums finally showed up at Nook’s Cranny, so I’ve officially started working toward green mums. Virtual gardening is the only gardening I have a chance at succeeding in so I’m excited


----------



## Imbri

salvagedstardust said:


> Congratulations !! I restarted over new year’s and yesterday mums finally showed up at Nook’s Cranny, so I’ve officially started working toward green mums. Virtual gardening is the only gardening I have a chance at succeeding in so I’m excited



Thank you! Good luck with your flowers.

I hear you on the virtual gardening. My family jokes that I could kill silk plants.


----------



## jbud14567

building a star lookout


----------



## xara

*january 12th*
️ checked the mail; received pirate pants from gullivarrr and a letter from margie! 
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers 
 returned a lost book to kid cat
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 stopped whitney from moving again :/
️ got a mermaid princess dress from pascal
 harvested and sold fruit 
️ checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought outback hats (all except white) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Mick

Played a lot. Got some things done. The most notable ones:

Talked a lot to all my villagers. Did 9 favours for them today. Maybe this isn't so impossible after all?
"Nook Miles For Miles!" increased by 100 to 2260/3000
Shook a lot of trees, found my hidden items
Bought 50 NMT, sold 35 stacks of acorns/pinecones
Fixed Ursala's clothing
Took some neat screenshots that I'll need for my journal. ^^


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

raindrop;
- got kk over for the first time and unlocked terraforming, bought almost all the things ill use
- went villager hunting for the 9th villager and first ticket was an ult. dreamy of mine, daisy!!!!
- got on redds trawler for the first time, had a real ancient statue!!!
- found a chunk of gold in a rock!!
- first time doing flower cleanup due to snow

sleeptime;
- delivered a gift from merengue to murphy, it was a traditional tea set, i already ruined his house with a toy robot from toy day so i dont mind
- filled in the spaces where i had two bridges
- gave myself the daunting task of picking up everything and erasing all custom pathing


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail, received my paper kite butterfly model from Flick, some orange camo flooring from Raymond and a bathrobe from Judy
Placed some more shopping orders
Bought a Glowing Painting from Redd
Visited the shops
Watered the flowers, got rid off some others
Spoke to all my villagers and gifted presents to the ones that haven't given me their photo, received Beaus photo   
Chopped down a few trees, hit rocks and dug up the fossils
Received a pearl from Pascal
Popped some balloons
Did some nook miles tasks
Terraformed the back of the island, knocked down a lot of cliffs


----------



## meo

- tt'd back to july to order some more bamboo grass (I underestimated how much I was going to need as per usual)
- cleaned up second town from tting lol
- Ordered more items for my houses (really just down to two houses remaining to furnish fully)
- checked turnip prices
- gifted villagers
- got patterns from mable for the side toons
- purchased things from kicks for catalog
- customized a bunch of furniture


----------



## John Wick

I started to plant some more trees and TT'd to make them grow, but became snowblind - again. (Massive ocular migraine, spirals at the side of each eye, thanks nintendo.)

Shut the game down.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/13 
• Screwed up today's snowman  I proceeded to take my anger out on it by beating it with a net...
• Recieved two large snowflakes. 
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind.
• Wisp was here tonight; he rewarded me with a wall-mounted phone after I helped him out.


----------



## jadetine

Took a break from hosting the catalog island so I could visit people and do my favorite activities: steal decorating ideas and go shopping. Despite the break,  I made several friends mail me with catalogs that could fill my gaps,  so when I open tomorrow, my catalog island will have all major furniture sets complete and available to the community. I'm very excited to open in the morning! Edit: forgot the throwback clocks. Still excited!


----------



## xara

*january 13th*
️ checked the mail; received a rainbow sweater from audie!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers 
 helped out gulliver
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built an imperfect snowboy (which is totally okay!) and got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 stopped zucker from moving again :/
️ checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought tweed vests (navy blue, red) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## meggiewes

I moved Muffy's house so that I can fill in the part of the cliff that she is in the middle of. I fiddled with my canal a little bit. And now that the top section is completely clear, I am ready to make my villager neighborhood! I finally figured out how I want to do it and now I just need to plan it out.


----------



## jbud14567

xara said:


> *january 12th*
> checked the mail; received pirate pants from gullivarrr and a letter from margie!
> did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
> talked to my villagers
> returned a lost book to kid cat
> sold stuff
> shot down balloons
> built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
> stopped whitney from moving again :/
> got a mermaid princess dress from pascal
> harvested and sold fruit
> checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
> collected my daily bonus nook miles
> checked the shops; bought outback hats (all except white) from able’s!
> completed some nook mile achievements




 that,s  a lot of stuff


----------



## Jam86

i completed my wishlist and decided to celebrate by giving away 100nmt ☆
i don't really need nmt anymore so i thought i might aswell give them to someone who would use it 

also i'm really close to completing my island then i can finally update my DA


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

sleeptime;
- picked up more stuff and got rid of all the custom designs on the floor
- gathered my star fragments because i had celeste + meteor shower last night and i have around 20 people over for it
- started flower and bush cleanup + sorting
- demolished an incline

raindrop;
- gulliver was on my island so i helped him
- made a perfect snowboy, got the frozen chair diy
- learned the sneezing reaction from sly
- went hunting for the villager to go in 10th plot and got egbert! hes so cute and sad and i just couldn't leave him
- made a river a bit wider to build a wooden bridge
- cliff construction has started since i know what i want to do with this island, as well as moving the museum


----------



## JellyBeans

- finally dug up all the overgrown flowers from the last couple of days of snow
- replanted some of these flowers in my most recently terraformed area
- actually remembered to help out gullivarr
- bought some new clothes at last (as much as I love my wardrobe my outfits are beginning to repeat too much)
- also actually remembered to gift my villagers stuff. used the fruit stack method a couple of times so fingers crossed!
- finally started redecorating the area I left open for snowmen. I've gotten all the DIYs + the achievement for snowmen and, as much as I love building them, I need a new decorating task to do. so far I think I'm just going to throw down some tables and food stuff (thank goodness for the New Years stuff), then once the green grass returns and I get more motivation I'll probably do something else to it
- not technically on my island but I found my weather seed again (finally) using only a couple of aurora borealis..es? which was nice


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail, received the Glowing Painting from Redd and donated it to the museum
Also received a fake Solemn Painting from Marshall
Placed some more orders and visited the shops
Spoke to all villagers and gave out gifts to Fauna, Judy, Sherb and Marina but received no photos
Gave Sherb some medicine for his sickness
Fetched wood, hit rocks and dug up todays fossils
Watered the flowers and moved some around
Finished flattening the island to work on re terraforming
Moved a lot of house to the front of the island so I can finish decorating the back
Received a Pearl from Pascal
Completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed 20 more NMTs


----------



## maria110

I received Walt's photo!  He's rapidly become one of my favorites so I plan to make him stick around longer.


----------



## Cpdlp92

Ohhh myyy I finally finish beach bar, entrance of the Island and the port area. I have been working so hard on getting items, putting them together amd finding the best way to use them all. There is just so many stuff to choose from that is hard to decide. I will keep doing small areas sonI can keep putting more stuff heheh.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today, along with why the day was cut so short! 

1/14  (Day 300!!!) (Snowing) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Biskit the dog! It's been a while since I've seen him! 
• Made a perfect snowman! This mashes my 20th perfect snowman! 
• Recieved two large snowflakes.
• C.J. was here today; after completing his Big Fish challenge, I brought him three King Salmon for a collectible. 

(I would've done more, but I had to act fast on a banner for the ensuing Splatfest tomorrow: 



Shrooms vs. Stars, let's go!)


----------



## xara

checked the mail; received a lucky cat from gulliver and a letter from kid cat!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 crafted a fishing rod
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought long denim cardigans (grey, pink), no-show socks (yellow) and semi-opaque socks (avocado, red) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Cpdlp92

I pop few balloons, one of them had 30k in it which is great. I dig some fossils and donated them to museum. I move 2 of my villager houses and did some tt since I am re decorating again. I catch a fish, change my player cloth. I have some items to my villagers and shake some trees. I also planted some coconut, and finish my outside theme restaurant. Decorating outside can be exhausting specially if you don't have all the items and have to look for them. But at the end is worth it and you will love it. Plus I always play few hours and leave something for next day that way I always have something interesting to do in the game .


----------



## maria110

Late last night, I couldn't sleep so stayed up playing ACNH.  Received Savannah and Raddle's photos.  I also let Muffy move away (I've got her picture and she's been on most of my resets) and on my second NMT, found Eunice on a mystery island.  Yay!  Sheep!  Now I'm thinking I should eventually get enough sheep Amiibo cards to have an all sheep island someday.  I already have Dom on one island and could bring the other sheep there.


----------



## 6iixx

it's been a bit since i've been active on here, but i'm only going to post today's progress because i can't remember the past week all that coherently.

usual daily tasks; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
olive keeps giving me terry-cloth nightgowns and ninja suits - seriously, how many duplicates do they store in villagers' pockets when they have nothing else given to them    
gullivarrr was washed up today; had to go all the way home to get my wet suit because i stored it like the silly-nilly i am
working on tasha's friendship level - she's my most recent villager, who took opal's plot on my third tier.  seems like a fitting location for such a snooty squirrel   i can't get over her eyes; i wish she did actually have a yellow and an orange iris, instead of just lighting mishaps
thinking about redoing boomer's farm, finally - i've only been thinking about it for several months now.  i still need to finish the outside of my museum, though.. luckily that is slowly coming together faster than it had been previously
put all of my household items into storage so i can redo the decorations for my home.  i want a more rustic and cozy feel to my interior
shipped off some flowers to my younger sister's island (and a feckton of materials because she's using me as a slave mule) that i have no interest in keeping, and since she's just starting out, i know she'll find some better uses for them than me just selling them off


----------



## Imbri

I did the quick run around this morning before work, so I'll hit the rest this evening.

- Clean up (branches, weeds, etc.)
-Flower spawn removal. It snowed yesterday, so there were a bunch of new buds that had to be dug up. At least I've got it to the point where I know what needs to go, so it doesn't take too long anymore.
- Talked to the villagers who were up and out. I don't go hunting early, since most are still asleep.
- Checked the Recycle Bin and collected my Nook Miles.
- Built today's snowboy. I've finally got the hang of it, so that's a lot easier.
- Got the new nursery money tree, cut down the "ripe" one, and replanted.

I'll check in with the rest of the villagers, hit the shops, and probably do a little tweaking of decorations. I might catch a few fish, since I'm still working on that badge.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

sleeptime;
- last night i drew up a map i absolutely love!! so i am now confident that i will get sleeptime done within the next couple weeks. it feels nice to actually get on the game and look at a blank island without fearing youll never think of anything
- moved the museum so i could tear down the foundation it was on
- demolished another incline
- made a perfect snowboy and got the last snowmaestro achievement!!
- more destruction of cliffs that i dont need

raindrop;
- built a brick staircase going up to the museum 
- started terraforming at the bottom of my island
- moved mints house


----------



## maria110

I just received photos from Blanche, Octavian, Margie, and Kabuki.  Woo hoo!  I invited Rizzo to my campsite to take Octavian's place.  I didn't think I would like Rizzo, since I don't prefer mouse villagers, but he's pretty cool.  It's fun to hear a deep cranky voice coming from a teeny little mouse.


----------



## JemAC

opened todays order from the mail, placed some more
chopped trees, hit rocks and dug fossils
watered the flowers
did some terraforming behind resident services
spoke to all villagers, gave out gifts to those I'm waiting for a photo from and received Marina's photo   
visited the shops
requested to move the campsite
received a Pearl from pascal
did some fishing
caught some snowflakes
completed some Nook Miles tasks
spent the rest of the day villager hunting for Molly, took Daisy instead


----------



## Blueblossom11

I’m really proud of my work today! I played a lot today to try to finish my multi level neighborhood and I gave away Megan, which kind of made me sad but that’s okay. I got really close to finishing my entrance and the flower garden and I finished my band area! I gave Stitches and Tia both items but didn’t get a photo. I placed Merry’s house on the multi level neighborhood and plan to put Molly’s house on tomorrow. I decorated the exteriors of Kiki and Lolly’s house as well as Audie’s and I got the Tower of Pisa from Gulliver.


----------



## Nodokana

- Trades
- Ordered items from nooks
- Daily message bottle
- Terraformed museum area
- Gave butterflies to flick to make models
- Chopped and moved trees
- Bought clothes in Ables sisters
- Scanned qr codes


----------



## meggiewes

I started placing down fences and measuring out space for me neighborhood. It is not going as well as I would have hoped. I really have to decide if all of the villagers are going to live in it or not before I can figure out how to place my house in with them. Or just give up the idea of having things on a perfect grid.


----------



## JKDOS

*Town 1:*

Helped Gulliver
Gifted all my villagers who have yet to give me their photo with the fruit stack technique.

*Town 2:*

Placed more paths and fencing
Added 5 new streetlamps
Moved a villager's house
Customized my house exterior
Bought items from Saharah
Gifted my permanent villagers with 2-wrapped non-native fruits.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Finally got my storage expanded so I did some island cleanup of dropped items. Most exciting thing though was getting Melba’s photo in the mail today!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/15 (short day, due to Mario Splatfest)
• Took the King Salmon Model out of the mail.
• Bought a ton of things from the Able Sisters. 
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved three large snowflakes. 
• Gullivarrr appeared on the beach today! I found the phone nearby the airport. 
• Cleared out some storage.


----------



## Cpdlp92

Hello!!! So I am re decorating and today I started working on my residents area. I moved 3 houses to the other side and did some tt. I look for few new items and was able to get them from other players . I planted some pear tree, and apple tree. I also sent a present to all my villagers thru mail hehe I hope they like what they got. I used the terraforming to make some water path. I also worked a little on my house, but that will ne the last thing I will do. I use my house as I storage right now.


----------



## xara

*january 15th*
️ checked the mail; received a letter from skye!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers 
 bought a genuine glowing painting from redd
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 harvested and sold fruit
️ invited sprinkle to harv’s island so that i could order her poster 
 crafted a net, shovel and fishing rod
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought long sweatskirts (grey, purple) and boa parkas (all variants) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s! 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
i can finally give tasha gifts now
gullivarrr sent me a pirate wall
got my large snowflakes
made another perfect snowboy, but i got my achievement completed yesterday and i have all the snowboy diys  

paid off my storage upgrade!
worked on boomer's farm / outdoor area more - finally starting to come together into something i really enjoy
did a couple of trades today for some diys
managed to pawn off a great deal of the flowers i'm having a hard time getting rid of to my sister - most of them were the pink ones i can't stand


----------



## jenikinz

1. Redid the main room in my main characters house
2. Completed my KK Slider music collection
3. Catalogued a bunch of things I needed and completed a few rooms in my alt characters house


----------



## maria110

I finally got my newest island to 5 stars and earned the gold HHA trophy.  I'm still not 100% happy with it but it's finally shaping up.  I also earned Croque's photo.


----------



## JemAC

Today I should've been working out where the rest of may building were going and starting again on terraforming my newly flattened island but instead I:


opened todays mail and placed more new orders
visited the shops, purchased some clothes
built a perfect Snow Boy and got a large snowflake
gave Pascal his daily scallop and got a pearl
spoke to all villagers and gave gifts to Fauna, Sherb and Judy - they're still holding out on their photos, trying to build my friendship up with newest arrival Daisy to be able to give her gifts
usual chopping off wood, hitting rocks and digging fossils
caught a few bugs
watered the flowers
crafted some more tools and items
caught a lot of fish - trying and failing to complete Cast Master
spent the rest of my time on the island visiting dream addresses to try and fix the creativity block I'm stuck in - got some inspiration and ready to get back to the redecorating off my island tomorrow


----------



## Mu~

Invited Zell from my husband's island. Wanted to move Judy more, but she refused to leave, lol.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

raindrop;
- gulliver sent me a pagoda!!! its one of my favorite gulliver items so im really happy
- moved hamphreys house

sleeptime;
- finally sat down to listen to kk, i should do that more often because ive done it...very few times 
- did a bunch of nookazon trades, got the full variants of the toy box and the old sewing machine, both are going to be used in my marketplace im building
- moved nooks cranny and got rid of another incline


----------



## MadisonBristol

I got Marshal's picture in a hilarious way. Agnes and Marshal had a fight and she asked me to deliver a gift to him. It turned out to be a garbage pail. But Marshal loved it and gave me his picture, after weeks of me trying to get it.

Also I got KK Oasis. I always miss his shows, but today I got it right away. Also, Anabelle and Agnes still won't give me their pictures.


----------



## Cpdlp92

I catch bunch of fishes today, and got all the bury fossils. I moved again 4 resident houses and have done lots of TT since I am decorating the town. I have so far 3 areas that are done which is great. It is taking lots of time but because I have to keep finding items that I don't have in my catalog. I also moved the Nook store in front of the beach and currently working on it. I will continue later one cuz I really need a break, this can be exhausting lol .


----------



## Jam86

i have done so much today lol ☆

i decided to make my island cherry-blossom themed (i might aswell since i'm staying in this season) so i got a bunch of cherry-blossom and random pink items scattered around 
i also made the beach areas of my island more tropical 

i did a lot of TTing and invited loads of amiibos 3 times each, so i only gotta invite them once next time i wanna switch my villagers around ♡
i also invited the lovely cally to my island, she's so cute but now i have 3 normal villagers aha

and my sister bought me a photo of purrl, which was proper nice 
i bought myself a bunch too haha (running out of space on my wall though )


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/16 (short day again)
• Recieved a gift in the mail from Gullivarrr: pirate flooring. 
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved 3 large snowflakes. 
• Attended Slider's show, he played Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## JKDOS

Spent the entire day fishing for January fish not yet donated on my second island. Among these caught today are

2x Blue Marlin
4x Tuna.
1x String fish
9x Oarfish

Despite it snowing on my town all day long, I did not find a coelacanth... I'm so confused. On my main island last spring I was finding a handful per day.

The last 2 fish needed for January are Coelacanth and Barreleye

Edit: The Coelacanth has a 2% spawn rate while the Oarfish has a 1% spawn rate. Finding 9 oarfish and 0 coelacanths doesn't sound statically plausible. I'm wondering if today being a 24-hour snow day had something to do with the Coelacanth not spawning today.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

-started a new incline donation
-found my money rock and tree
-found my bottle diy (another one i already have)
-talked to my villagers


----------



## xara

*january 16th*
 had a meteor shower tonight & got to make some wishes! 
 checked the mail; received a glowing painting from redd, a plover cardigan from whitney and sprinkle’s poster!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers
 got “pondering” from mr. slider
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 worked on my upstairs room a bit
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 got a pearl from pascal
 deposited some bells into the ABD
 crafted some fish bait and a flimsy axe
 checked the recycling bin; found a used fountain firework
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought bath-towel wraps (brown, pink) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily tasks; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
collected my large snowflakes
made another perfect snowboy and obtained another large snowflake - i don't know why i'm still collecting them, but i am.  and i'm going to do so until these snowboys are no longer in existence  

got a duplicate diy for one of the winter series; i added it to my list to be traded / sold off to someone who hasn't been lucky enough to get it yet
stored some bells in my bank - i don't see needing many bells after getting all my debts paid off, but i know i'll need some more constructive money eventually.  best to leave it somewhere it can get interest


----------



## maria110

I earned Rudy and Stella's photos.  Woot!   Unfortunately, the Normal villager I want to replace is Merengue and she won't give me her photo or offer to leave.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed orders
redecorated one of the rooms inside my house
crafted a few golden fishing rods
caught a lot of fish
visited the shops, purchased wrapping paper for Sherbs birthday tomorrow and some clothes
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
watered the plants
caught some bugs
spoke to all villagers, gave out gifts to Fauna, Sherb, Judy and Daisy - received Sherbs photo   
built a perfect Snow Boy and received a large snowflake
was gifted a podium by Diana - a little bird had told her I was after one
went diving - received a pearl from Pascal
time hopped backwards and forwards moving a number of building to the back of the island
laid some paths at the front of the island
began doing some terraforming
cleared out some of the house storage


----------



## tessa grace

Dug up some fossils and picked lots of weeds that I let grow too wild. I think later today I'll probably set up some mannequins and start my rock garden


----------



## meggiewes

I am torn on how I want my island to look, so I decided to work on my gyroid clothing collection! I finished the gyroid inspired hat, made a gyroid sweater with a lightly textured cardigan, and I'm working on a gyroid jumper skirt. I was going to make a long sweatshirt style shirt with gyroids and fossils, so I introduced a new color. But then I am making two different pieces that are basically big gyroid faces, so I might turn that into a plaid hooded coat instead.

I'm learning a lot about making collars. It is always mildly frustrating, but I am *so* thankful for all of the people who have made in-depth guides to clothing design. This is the first time I'm actually able to make clothes that look good!

The best part is that my villagers are slowly starting to wear my designs! 

*Random Question:* Does anyone know if the villagers will wear custom dress designs or not?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Right now I am trying to reach the goal of getting all "they common year round" diys. I have about 21 left to get. I restarted my island last week. I absolutely love it more than my last one already. My map layout is great. I have a yellow airport and a yellow lighthouse. I haven't unlocked terraforming yet and won't until I TT back to get the holiday and autumn diys because I am not waiting another whole year for those lol. Today I only did my daily stuff on my island like fossils and wasps ect. Past couple of days I have been farming Celeste and music. I only have 4 diys left to get from her not counting the zodiac ones. I loved my last island's name but I love my current one a tad more because it has more freedom to it in my opinion. I still need to work on my island flag and may do that tomorrow.  I haven't played for two months so it is nice to get on again. I feel like I can build my island better and smarter this time around.


----------



## .MOON.

I did a lot over the course of the last two days.
Setup a new character to make her house into a little resort. 
Almost finished the lobby and café... still adding little details.
Began gathering the items to use in the spa.


----------



## John Wick

I've quit playing as I'm at the point where I'm bored and annoyed with the lack of items, so my wife is playing both characters to give me a break.

She's doing the bare minimum.

Digging up fossils, and saying hello to the villagers.


----------



## annex

I started a new character yesterday. Today, I started decorating the small main room. It's going to be a bait and tackle store.


----------



## xara

*january 17*
️ checked the mail; received a hourglass from skye and a letter from the HHA!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers
 bought turnips from daisy mae
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys! 
 collected star fragments off of the beach from last night’s meteor shower :’)
️ crafted a slingshot 
 checked the recycling bin; found some light wood-pattern flooring
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought colorful skirts (all except red) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/17
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 220,658 points! It went up a bit! 
• Witnessed a conversation between Patty and Maddie about making their dreams come true and how similar they were (but only because they were taking up all of the space on the bridge leading to Shop Isle and I couldn't get past them...)
• Caught a couple of snowflakes. 
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved four large snowflakes! 
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed. 
• Bought some more wrapping paper and customization kits. 
• Paid off a small chunk of my loan (5,000 bells to go!)
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to everyone. 
• Cleared out some storage space.


----------



## Jam86

i redecorated my room so now i can actually see my beautiful collection 




the other 10 photos are infront of my villager's houses, i thought it was a cute idea 
(special thanks to my sister and littlemisspanda for helping me get so many)

i also invited grizzly and said farewell to apollo, he will be missed


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
CJ was on my island today; 3 small fry
hans was sick and needed some medicine today  
collected my large snowflakes
made another perfect snowboy and got another large snowflake
i added another profile to my switch and made my fiance, because i miss him terribly.  i've decided i'm only going to upgrade his house once from the tent, and leave it a one-room house to decorate as something.  maybe an inside greenhouse, or cafe area - i'm sure i'll figure it out eventually.  i still have some landscaping to do before i get too heavily into that, though
because of the new addition to my island dwellers, i now know about the follow-mechanic and everything that comes with that 'play with me' option.  i had no idea it even existed, haha


----------



## JemAC

checked the mail box
crafted some items
did a lot of fishing - finally completed the cast master milestone so glad that's out the way
went diving - got a pearl from Pascal
celebrated Sherbs birthday with Fauna, gave him his gift
spoke to all villagers, handed out the daily present to Fauna, Judy and Daisy
delivered a present to Marshall from Raymond, it was an apron with sleeves 
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
watered flowers
took pity on a poor stranded seagulls and found his communicator parts
visited the shops, bought some clothes again
laid down some more paths
moved buildings again - almost happy with where the villagers houses are
dug another river and did a bit more terraforming


----------



## Coconut4

I finally got the terraforming tool (i've started about 3 weeks ago). Now it's time to think how i can do it more beautiful than the default one


----------



## Plum Pudding

I'm so excited, I got the Scattered papers DIY and the Cypress Bath item!!!  Today is a good day


----------



## MadisonBristol

Took a group picture with all my villagers saying bye to Octavian (who just moved out as I was writing this)
Gave away Octavian
Leif is here, but I don't really care about him.
Tangy and Cranston kept talking to each other.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Finally got the hyacinth lamp recipe!


----------



## dude98

Got the first piece of art. And found a villager I liked in my New Leaf town (Yuka).


----------



## PoppyPumpkin

I moved Nooks Cranny and have been terraforming a lot to change up some things in my island. I'm having a blast doing it. I'm honestly trying to make the island how I want it to be and I dig that I never seem to be -done- I'll be sad the day I actually am. 

Tomorrow, I plan to make a new character  for their house to start plans for making a "restaurant" of some sort.


----------



## Peach_Jam

Interacted with my villagers a bit
Terraformed a small area
Dug up excess flowers and fossils
Made another cute snowboy 
Completed a few trades


----------



## maria110

I gave everyone gifts and hit rocks.  I finished doing some terraforming:  adding rivers to make an island and a canal area.  Invited Sprocket to the campsite since I don't have a jock on that island.  Once I receive a photo from one of villagers for which I have multiples of the same personality (Hans the extra smug or one of the three Normals--Goldie, Eunice, Kiki), I can have Sprocket move in.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Kind of just checked in today.


----------



## Miss Misty

Commissioned a scarab beetle model from Flick
Gave Blanche the okay to leave
Wished on stars


----------



## Nodokana

- Trades
- Catalogued items for my second island
- Transferred items to second island
- Planted bushes
- Decorated around museum


----------



## vern

I recently started playing again after a few months of hiatus and I decided I would finally decorate my home interior. I just finished decorating one part of my room and I'm feeling accomplished! I've been holding off on doing this for so long.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/18
• Flick was here today! I brought him three Atlas Moths.
• Screwed up today's snowman 
• Recieved three large snowflakes. 
• Found a recipe on the beach with a recipe for a cardboard chair inside!


----------



## Xane_MM

Toda--tonight, I did three things!

First, I picked up 15 branches and dropped them behind cliffs; I've heard this makes the game stop spawning them near trees...though I'll see if it works the next time I play.

Secondly, I time-travelled back to the New Year to collect my island's top hats (though I kinda would like the pointy ones too). I didn't wait for the countdown, as that was pushing it too far; I only came to get what I knew I'd have to wait another year for otherwise.

Third, I built a new small motel on Isle Xane! ...okay, it was just simple panels with someone else's design on them, but it's a good idea...and I'm in a motel right now, so it feels relevant. It was a better use for the "We're open" sign, anyways. To be expanded in the future once I order more panels, then consider removing this pumpkin patch.



I also used the 10-sand path trick to get a perfect snowboy, which taught me how to make an Ice Chair. It's cool...but it makes it hard to warm up when sitting on it!


----------



## DrewAC

Jam86 said:


> i redecorated my room so now i can actually see my beautiful collection
> View attachment 352228
> the other 10 photos are infront of my villager's houses, i thought it was a cute idea
> (special thanks to my sister and littlemisspanda for helping me get so many)
> 
> i also invited grizzly and said farewell to apollo, he will be missed


I love this wall of photos! It makes me want to invite more villagers to my island and work on getting all of their photos, but it’s so hard to let villagers I like go. Even if I have their Amiibo and could invite them right back, I‘d miss seeing them too much, lol.


----------



## xara

*january 18th*
️ checked the mail; received 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae and a striped shirt from zucker!
 had a camper today - it was rocket 
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers 
️ delivered a package from margie to whitney
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 stopped zucker from moving
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 got a pearl from pascal
️ finally did a bit of flower cleanup 
 harvested and sold fruit 
️ crafted a shovel, fishing rod and net
 checked the recycling bin
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a down jacket (black) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Rosch

Raymond gave me his photo today. It was surprisingly quick. He moved in December 28th, 2020 so I kinda expected to get it not until next week.


----------



## Mick

- Delivered 3 packages, all of them from Del to Ursala. Two of them to "make up for fights" and the other one "an item she forgot". What is going on here, Del?
- Passed 2500 on "Nook Miles for Miles!". 500 to go!
- Reached 600,000 miles.
- Decorated around the plaza. Worked on a path directly below it to give me room to run when K.K. visits.
- Made minor terraforming tweaks and fixes around the island


----------



## JKDOS

Gifted all my villagers on both my islands. Working towards my goal to get their photos.

On my second island, I've finally caught and donated all available fish and deep sea fish in January...Yep, that includes the Barreleye and String Fish 

I'm working on January bugs next, which means I need to find the elusive fly  .
Some of these are available all year round, but I'm getting a head start on the year.


----------



## MadisonBristol

I villager hunted today since Octavian moved yesterday. I encountered Zucker, Elmer, Chevre, Gladys, Naomi, Big Top, Mitzi, Aurora, Gladys again, Leopold, Rory, and Lucky. It was really hard to not invite Aurora and Mitzi, but as soon as I saw Lucky, I had to invite him.

Besides that, I haven't done anything yet. CJ is visiting but I don't really interact with him and Melba was crafting something I already have.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Still chipping away at the art exhibit. Got a Basic painting from Redd. 

Also did my daily check of the shops and picked up the beach DIY...but, it was garbage as usual.


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily tasks; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
returned gala's lost bag back to her; annnnd she gave me so feckin' full body tights as a reward  
collected my large snowflakes, but i decided not to make another snowboy today
gullivarr was washed up again.. which is weird, because i feel like he was here not too long ago.  i haven't seen gulliver in forever.  dived his darn communicator out of the sea
stored some more wasps so that i can get another wasp model done - i really love how they look, especially near the few bee keeper hives i have
found out chrissy loves finding "winter-y" things in winter   apparently space heaters are just _so fab_
tank asked me to find him a damselfly.  it's been so long since a villager has asked for something, i almost forgot they requested bugs and fish


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

in raindrop;
- got the nickname lollipop from ava, this is my first thing of this kind to happen on this island!
- terraformed a little bit but it made me so upset i quit

in sleeptime;
- got pietros photo
- tted to get rid of bridges and inclines faster so i have an almost complete blank canvas
- built the shopping district, which was moving nooks and the tailors, and making three stalls (honey stall, fishing stall, and toy stall)
- built the rare flower garden and the orchard


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a Katana from Gulliver
visited the shops
spoke to all villagers, gave gifts to Fauna, Judy and Daisy
watered flowers and did some clearing up
had a gnome in my pockets to move elsewhere, ended up selling it to Daisy
completed CJs challenge, sold storage fish and commissioned a goldfish
agreed to give a gift to Raymond from Beau, popped a balloon and accidentally opened the wrong present   
hit rocks and dug up fossils, need to begin replanting trees
went diving, receive my pearl from Pascal
did some more terraforming
moved buildings around, ended up TT'ing too much and Goldie asked to leave
went island hopping for Molly again, took one of my favourite goats - Nan - instead


----------



## Nodokana

- Completed trades
- Catalogued items for second island
- Terraformed 
- Moved out Rodney (finally)
- Harvested materials 
- Island hopped and recruited Bruce
- Got models from Flick
- Picked some custom designs 
- Moved around villagers houses


----------



## annex

I finished my fishing/ forest area. Got my bait and tackle shop finished too.

Had all four characters find Gulliver's communication parts.

Went to the Island and chopped wood. I was low on supplies.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bid farewell to Blanche
Picked up star fragments (ugh every single one of them was a regular fragment...)
Wished on stars (...but joke's on you game because I get like 3 more meteor showers this week)
Got the Mums Wand recipe from Celeste (only 3 more wands until I can stop worrying about them at least...)


----------



## maria110

Eunice gave me her photo.  She's so sweet <3


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished Mathilda’s home! I’ve been working on it for weeks and I think it’s at a point that I like how it looks.
I also finished the custom design outside of Curt’s house.


----------



## Plum Pudding

I'm currently enjoying changing my outfit every day, which is something I never used to do previously.  And I invited Savannah to my island. She was a visitor in my campsite and I had a free spot.  First time I'll have her as a villager.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/19
• Recieved the Atlas Moth model from Flick in the mail! 
• Bought a bunch of new things from the Able Sisters! 
• Bought more wrapping paper and customization kits. 
• Cleaned out some storage space. 
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved three large snowflakes. 
• Gulliver washed up on shore today, too.


----------



## xara

*january 19th*
️ checked the mail; received some pink-paint flooring from whitney!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers 
 returned a lost pouch to audie
️ caught a yellow perch for bam
 did one of label’s fashion checks and got a labelle skirt
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 stopped margie from moving 
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought argyle vests (grey, red), a thread-worn sweater (pink) and  long pleated skirts (all except ruby red) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## meggiewes

I was working on my husband's island for a bit. I really need to make him a better town flag. But, he is letting me use his island for storage because I have finally decided that I just can't make my secret beach work. I have tried to work with it since May and I am giving up. I am getting ready to reset Oakheart for a brand new island with a brand new name.


----------



## TheDuke55

I found Wisp last night. I haven't done his task in a long time. I could had sworn the new item he gave me was something I already owned, but I have no way of telling.


----------



## Silvery

Today I moved out Piper to move in Roald from the campsite. Took about an hour resetting the game many times to get him to pick out Piper, but I'll miss her.

Dug out several flowers to locate them elsewhere as I begin terraforming the main entrance. Had to stop once I realized a snowboy was in the way so that'll continue tomorrow when the snowboy is gone.


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
gullivarrr sent me the pirate-treasure chest for helping him yesterday - that thing looks feckin' amazing
saharah was visiting today; got myself my three rugs, and some mysterious wallpaper.  there's a specific one i'm still trying to get from her and i still can't remember the darn name of it
met hamlet today in my campsite; his catchphrase and appearance just reminds me of hammond from overwatch   
collected some large snowflakes, and kicked my snowballs into the river
learned the _golden arowana model_ diy from my message in a bottle
did some work on my island; started tweeking some areas that were already almost finished, and began working on the outside of my museum again - without worrying about snowboys anymore, i'll have that room to decorate when they finish melting


----------



## annex

Gulliver gave my alt character the statue of liberty. I've been playing daily since March. Have never missed Guliver, and have all three characters get parts for him. I can't believe I finally got it after playing for 10 months.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received my goldfish model from CJ, retro sports bag from Beau and a sewing machine from Marina
placed some nook shopping orders
watered the flowers and moved some to a higher level
continued doing some terraforming
hit rocks and dug up fossils
purchased a dynamic painting from Redd
visited the shops
spoke to all villagers, gave gifts to Fauna, Judy and Daisy - received Faunas photo   
caught some fish
received a pearl from Pascal when doing some diving
requested to build an incline and donated the full amount to get it completed
crafted some tools to replace broken ones and a few more fences
customised some items
planted some fruit to regrow some trees


----------



## Mu~

Besides daily tasks, not much. Planted a few shrubs, finished terraforming a waterfall (I still don't know how to decorate it) and bought the only non fake piece of art Redd had.


----------



## Plum Pudding

Well, today I ate 10 turnips instead of dropping them


----------



## Rosch

Reneigh is at my campsite today. Since she doesn't have an amiibo, I thought I'd try to see how she is as a villager. After an hour of resetting (she keeps choosing Rolf, Bob & Punchy), she finally picked Tasha.


----------



## Miss Misty

Cleaned up stars
Island hopped for a new villager
Wished on a few more stars
Invited Rudy


----------



## Nodokana

- Trades
- Catalogued for second island
- Created 4 human characters
- Worked on a villagers neighborhood design
- Terraformed
- Moved items and flowers
- Used miles to buy different hairstyles and colors for my different characters
- Decorated rooms


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/20
• Recieved a gift from Gulliver in the mail; a tubeteika.
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved 3 large snowflakes. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for a bamboo wall inside! 
• Label was visiting today, this time with a comfy outfit challenge. She seemed to enjoy my choices, and gave me a Labelle hat.
• Discovered that a 22nd Lily-of-the-Valley Plant had grown in!


----------



## xara

️ had a meteor shower today! bit surprised since my last one was only abt a week ago but i’m not complaining! :’)
 checked the mail; received a tailors ticket from label, a pleather fringe bag from sprinkle, mom’s art and some clothes that i ordered for my villagers!
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers 
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 ️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
  mailed letters 
 ️ ordered some more clothes for my villagers 
  crafted a shovel and net
️ checked the recycling bin
  collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought labelle skirts (all except ocean) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bluebellie

I just cleared up all the items I had scattered all over my island. 
I also finished Nan’s house andball switched Mathildas house a bit to match Nan.
Four more villager houses left to go.


----------



## DVD

I fixed a staircase I didn't like the placement of, I did another Gulliver task which gets me closer to the golden shovel, and I gifted stuff to the three villagers whose photo I don't have already!


----------



## Flicky

Got Del & Anabelle's photo! Also, finally flattened the land so that I can begin terraforming.


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Today i finally got the Nook Miles achievement for having all fruit types on my island... it only took me 6 months   

Also, Zucker was an absolute unit today, giving me a diy recipe i didn't already know and mailing me a genuine painting which is now hanging in the museum!


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily stuff; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
olive gave me her photo today     probably one of the easiest villagers to obtain it from, so far
redd was visiting today; managed to snag myself the real left half of the wild painting
delivered an apology gift to tank from octavian - nothing says you're sorry like a rotary phone


----------



## jiny

i caught a wasp for the first time : D


----------



## watercolorwish

I cleaned my beaches up since they had a ton of DIYs and items on them. Whenever I see my villagers walk along the beach and look down at the junk all over the place I feel guilty lmao


----------



## JemAC

opened todays mail and placed some more orders
visited the shops, purchased some argyle sweaters
watered the flowers, finally grew a green mum
chopped wood, hit rocks and dugs fossils
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Judy, Daisy and Nan
bought rugs, wallpaper and flooring off Sahara
dug some more rivers and did some more terraforming
moved Raymonds house so all villager houses are now all together
popped balloons, mainly received bells today
planted some cedar trees
received a pearl from Pascal
caught some bugs
crafted and customised some items
redecorated one of the rooms in my house


----------



## Pyoopi

- gave my villagers their daily coconuts
- handed over the chungus beetles to Flick for the models
- created an arsenal of cringy puns
- tried my best to create a "normal" outfit


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character redid the waterfall thingo in the main part of town.

Bought about 300 bush starts from Leif.  <- finally, a useful NPC.


----------



## Miss Misty

Welcomed Rudy to town
Cleaned up star fragments (darn if I'd known the star sign was switching I'd have wished on more)
Sold fish to CJ
Commissioned a football fish model


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/21
• Recieved two tailors tickets from Label.
• Leif was here today, but I decided not to buy anything.
• Screwed up today's snowman 
• Recieved two large snowflakes.


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received a spinning wheel from margie, a letter from beau, cyber shades from sprinkle, a floor light from skye and the clothes that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers 
 delivered a package from zucker to skye
️ bought rugs from saharah; didn’t get any new ones, unfortunately :’c
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 did a trade
️ built an imperfect snowboy + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 collected star fragments off of the beach from last night’s meteor shower
️ mailed letters and gifts to my villagers 
 harvested and sold fruit
️ completed the “clam and collected” nm achievement
 ordered more clothes for my villagers
️ crafted a flimsy axe
 checked the recycling bin
️  collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a printed layer shirt (yellow), top coats (brown, pink), long pleather coats (black, brown), nightgowns (all except beige) and pixel shades (blue) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I received my 82nd earned photo, from Willow.  Woot!  I made a nice spa bathroom in one of my houses and began decorating an elegant dining room.   I invited Klaus to one island via Amiibo.  I'm not sure who I will move out to make room for him though, since I'm attached to the villagers on that island whose photos I have and I don't want to move out anyone whose photo I don't have yet.  I like Klaus though.  I haven't had any bear villagers and I like his Ancient Roman style.


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
isabelle said there's going to be shoot stars tonight  
learned the _music stand_ diy from my message in a bottle
took a video of lobo jamming out to animal city; i seriously can't get enough of this wolf 
bought the wasp head model that goes with the mantis one
stored some more bells for later construction projects
label was here today; she wanted a formal outfit - she gave me some labelle sunglasses in return that i prompty gave to chrissy immediately afterwards
i plan on doing some more reworking and decorating, but we'll see if that actually happens before tomorrow strikes


----------



## LuchaSloth

I found a recipe on the beach that was actually useful. Gold bars. Nice.


----------



## Mick

_Nook Miles for Miles._

Finally, after about a month of working on that (from 1500 to 3000 at an average of about 50 per day, which is something 9 out of 10 psychologists do not recommend). I can finally stop worrying about this one!







That's it, that's all I accomplished, I did 120 tasks and I'm done for today


----------



## JemAC

opened up the mail and placed more orders
redecorated another room in the house
visited the shops and purchased a lot of customisation kits
crafted and customised some hyacinth lamps and nova lights
decorated another area of my island with my newly crafted items, dug some waterways and did some terraforming
spoke to all my villagers, handed out gifts to Judy, Daisy and Nan
watered the flowers and planted some more round the island
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had a lot of fossils in my storage assessed and then sold them
planted some more trees
redecorated my campsite area
received a pearl from Pascal
caught some bugs
popped balloons
requested to demolish an incline


----------



## Jam86

i upgraded my wall again lol i need to stop...



-i also got the final nook achievement for popular pen pal
-invited a bunch more amiibos
-spent all day trying to boot stitches or cally so i can look for dom 
neither would leave but i was gonna bring them back later, can't even compromise


----------



## HarryPotterFan

Julian was at my campsite today, and I convinced him to move to my island!


----------



## magicaldonkey

i spent around two hours going mystery island tour hopping and i found chief in the end ! i also welcomed shep as a resident and gave him a birthday cupcake from the other day, and found a spot for the tailors to set up their shop~


----------



## MadisonBristol

Gave Anabelle a tiara, and she still won't give me her picture.
Gulliver is here and I helped him for the 20th time. I could have sworn this is when you get the golden shovel, but I just found out it's not.
Built a snowboy and realized I already got every recipe.


----------



## John Wick

Redid parts of my wife's character's 'estate'.

It looks better.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/22 (snowing hard today! )
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved three large snowflakes.
• Caught some regular snowflakes. 
• Found a lost bag in the cemetery. After asking around, it turned out to belong to Kitty. 
• Redd was visiting today, and I walked out with a solemn Painting! 
• Poor Pattie was sick, so I made sure to get her some  medicine.


----------



## Miss Misty

Greeted Whitney at the campsite
Helped Gullivarr


----------



## Nodokana

- Fully upgraded houses for a few new human characters
- Moved a couple of houses around (humans + villager)
- Planted trees
- Terraformed
- Worked on meadow
- Decorated island rep's house: Pokecenter, pokemart, Team rocket hideout


----------



## JKDOS

*Town 2:*

- Bought Scary painting from Redd
- Gifted all villagers
- Dug up all fossils
- Did some cliff terraforming
- Moved Carmen's house to a new spot
-  Made a fat snowman, and shattered his dreams of becoming a model






*Town 1:*

Did a treasure hunt for Lolly and got her photo as the reward  Second photo I've obtained this way.


----------



## Le Ham

I crafted a ton of nets and fishing rods, as well as 30 flimsy axes, to boost my DIY Tools achievement to 1000. 

I then took my 30 flimsy axes and busted all of them against a tree one after the other. No sign of the golden axe DIY, so I guess I will have to continue crafting and busting flimsy axes until I get there. My right thumb is very much looking forward to this.


----------



## John Wick

We just made the Robot Hero!

My wife can't stop playing with it.

We're out of gold now.
And iron.
And rusted parts.


----------



## xara

*january 22nd*
 checked the mail; received a fossil from bam, star shades from margie, a vacuum cleaner from whitney and the clothes that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 sold my turnips (tysm again, @LaparaLaela!)
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 gifted my villagers some new clothes
 stopped zucker from moving
 crafted a fishing rod, watering can and slingshot
 checked the recycling bin
  collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought frilly pants (mint) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Islander

I finally started to sort out my town a bit. It may not sound like much, but I've been thinking for a while that I have far too many flowers (so collecting fruit and shooting down balloons for nook miles can be tricky). I've just been scared on breaking my shovel or the flowers just growing back after snow, but I've finally made a start. I have a long way to go until its as I want it, but its nice to have made the first step!


----------



## R3i

Just completed bug pedia!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some more orders
visited the shops, bought some flower seeds
watered the flowers and planted some more
spoke to all my villagers and gave the gifts to Judy, Daisy and Nan
chopped wood, hit rock, dug up fossils
caught some bugs and fish
received a pearl from Pascal
popped balloons
did some more terraforming
continued working on an outdoor bar area
crafted and customised a number of items
redeemed some Nook Miles


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/23
• Took the Solemn Painting out of the mail.
• Attended Slider's show; he played Neapolitan. 
• Made a perfect Snowman! 
• Recieved three large snowflakes. 
• Donated the Solemn Painting to Blathers.


----------



## alena237

Im re doing my Town and making it a dark Forrest theme n its sooo time consuming, but it is worth it.


----------



## maria110

I time traveled to move almost all my villagers' houses.  And I'm still not sure I like the results after spending all those bells.  Sigh.  In happier news, Sprinkle gave me her photo.


----------



## Plum Pudding

I found a boardwalk pattern I really like, so my island looks a lot better!


----------



## Sophie23

Checked the mail
did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
sold stuff
collected my daily bonus nook miles
checked the shops
completed some nook mile achievements
Donated some fossils 
checked the recycling bin
Checked my island’s rating - I finally got 5 stars yay!


----------



## xara

*january 23rd*
 checked the mail; received wooden clogs from marina and a pull-up bar stand from sprinkle!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers
 got “wandering” from mr. slider
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 did a trade
 ordered some clothes for my catalog
 gave zucker and bam some more new clothes
 checked the recycling bin; found some geometric-print pants
  collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought down pants (all) and triangle shades (black, green) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## annex

I spent three hours teraforming. This required moving a house temporarily. Destroying parts of my farm to make room for the temporary house. Digging up tress, flowers and shrubs that were to be put back later. Cluttering my town with leaf furniture, and a ton of time travel because I wanted the project to be done asap. It was a lot of work, but we'll worth it in the end.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Entry for the day:

Checked mail. Nothing too exciting.
Built the daily Snowboy.
Saw Boots wearing his Frog Shirt I gifted him and his Jester's Cap. Had to talk to him, he's so cute and derpy.
Went around the island clearing weeds.
Finally decided to work on interior decorating in my house. Finished the left room and the right room. Brainstorming ideas for the upper floor and back room. Basement will be dedicated to zodiac/starry theme.
Spent the rest of the day deep sea diving. Caught and donated the following (not in that order):​
Dungeness Crab
Red King Crab
Snow Crab
Venus' Flower Basket​
Made a bunch of IGB selling my excess amount of pearl oysters, seaweed, sea cucumbers, scallops, mantis shrimp, sweet shrimp and lobsters.​
End of entry.


----------



## JemAC

opened todays mail
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up fossils
had fossils assessed and then sold them
spoke to all villagers, gave gifts to Judy, Daisy and Nan - received Judys photo   
watered the flowers, sold some that were spreading too much
found Gullivarrr littering my beach again, found his communicator and sent him on his way
received a pearl from Pascal
caught some fish
popped balloons
witnessed a sweet conversation between Beau and Sherb, told me they'd been apple picking together
wished on some stars, received gold wand DIY from Celeste
crafted some items and did a bit more island decorating


----------



## maria110

I had moved Colton's house to a small left side 3rd level area.  I put down some worn cobblestone pathing, rearranged the trees, planted some flowers, created a small pond, and made him an iron garden bench set to overlook the pond.  I also gifted him a blue noble coat, which he loved.  (Obviously, Colton is my favorite.)

I had done a lot of time traveling to move villagers to the other island and also moved almost all the houses over the past few days. All the time traveling led to too many weeds and flowers, so I pulled weeds and dug up flowers.   I also had to fix some of the custom pathing in front of houses.

I also gave wrapped fruit to the other villagers, trying to keep most of them original.


----------



## Jam86

invited purrl, murphy and pinky 
i designed my own villager then noticed it looked almost exactly like pinky so i just had to have her lol

then i finally got to finishing my 3rd player's house so i could update my DA


----------



## Yourtopia

I just started yesterday so I had a lot to get done!
I met Blathers
Donated 15 items to get his museum under way
I gathered the materials to build Nooks Cranny
Went to three islands with the Mileage tickets and caught a bunch of sturgeon, along with most of the fruit I don’t have. 
decorated the exterior to my home
Built a flower bed and entrances around town center
Built a fruit farm (all I need are apples)
And recruited three people to my island! All in all it was a very successful day. I need apples, and am willing to pay the price you ask of any in game item!! Let me know and I can setup a code.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/24
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Tank the Rhino! 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 220,658 points! 
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved three large snowflakes.
• Found a 23rd Lily-of-the-Valley plant! 
• Harry was thinking of moving away, but I was able to change his mind. 
• Found a bottle in the beach with a message from Buck inside! 
• Witnessed a conversation between Gayle and Rex about shaved ice.
• Plucky and Patty got into a fight over fashion; I decided to help smooth things over between them. 
• Cleared out some excess flower growth from past snowfall. 
• Ran into Wisp; after helping him out, I recieved Cute White-Tile Flooring as a thank-you gift. 
• Caught some more snowflakes!


----------



## JKDOS

Town 1:

Gifted my villagers
Obtained Wolfgang's photo
Wished on some shooting stars
Got DIY from Celeste (visiting second town)
Helped Wisp

Town 2:

Lots and lots of terraforming
Placed and funded an incline
Gifted villagers
Wished on some shooting stars
Got DIY from Celeste


----------



## Pyoopi

Well, I think I found scorpion island for the first time and it is a terrifying island indeed. 

I don't like this at all. Help


----------



## meo

- ordered some things from catalog for main character's home (last home I need to decorate for the most part)
- talked to villagers (told Tabby she's never allowed to leave)
- 1 item away from completely being done with furniture in my catalog
- cleaned up flowers (really starting to get to a point where I think I'll put down the clear tiles to prevent growing)


----------



## Sophie23

Checked the mail
did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
sold stuff
collected my daily bonus nook miles
checked the shops
completed some nook mile achievements
Donated some fossils
checked the recycling bin
Gave two villagers door plates


----------



## LuchaSloth

I haven't played yet today, and I kinda don't feel like it either. But I'll force myself to do it before the shops close. Lol.


----------



## tajikey

Dom asked to leave and I let him. I'm also finally giving in to the idea of a circular rock garden. That'll at least bring back some anticipation for the next 6+ days or so.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a ship helm from Gullivarrr
placed some orders
walked the beaches and collected star fragments
crafted some items
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Daisy and Nan
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed 
popped balloons
did some diving, received a pearl from Pascal
watered the flowers and rearranged some
did some fishing


----------



## DVD

- Spoke to all my villagers
- Did the usual dailies (DIY, fossils, popping every balloon I saw, etc)
- Welcomed Stitches to the island (one of my favourite villagers EVER)
- Got Lobo's picture!! And hung it on the wall 
- Started cleaning up my storage a bit
- Added some paths to an unfinished part of the island (a path to connect the shopping plaza to a little fishing nook I put next to the river)
- Moved Marshal's house to the spot where Lobo's house used to be (I had already moved Lobo's house yesterday, because I wanted him to switch places with Marshal)
- Saw an aurora for the third or fourth time on my island! I've had more frequent auroras in the past month than Celeste visits... lol
- Started working on a little stargazing nook in the back of the island (which will take ages to complete since Celeste never visits for some reason)


----------



## Jam86

got this snazzy jacket because of my nonstop trips to harv's island




although i was impatient and bought one ages ago so now i have 2 
probably just gonna let my brother have it


----------



## DVD

Jam86 said:


> got this snazzy jacket because of my nonstop trips to harv's island
> View attachment 353337



Oh so THAT's how you get that jacket! I like it a lot tbh, but I never go to Harv's island lmao, only to get new villager posters


----------



## Jam86

DVD said:


> Oh so THAT's how you get that jacket! I like it a lot tbh, but I never go to Harv's island lmao, only to get new villager posters


well it's just using the airport to fly anywhere but i just happen to go to harv's island all the time lol

if i'm correct
u can get 1 point per trip and 4 max every day
1 for nook islands/harv's island and up to 3 for visiting others
and to get the jacket u gotta get 250 points ☆


----------



## DVD

Oh well then I must be pretty close to getting it... or I actually got one already and forgot, which knowing myself, is also likely lmao


----------



## Le Ham

This was actually 2 days ago, but I rearranged my shopping/sorta-boardwalk area to add some beachy atmosphere it was originally lacking. I'm quite pleased with the results. Turns out using a combination of rope fence on sand and bushes works great for my border needs as well

I'll probably post the pic on the screenshot thread eventually

The DA, however, is not getting updated until Leif sells me hydrangeas and I can finally replace all my unsightly bush placeholder patterns


----------



## maria110

I earned Purrl's photo.  <3

I gave out a lot of other gifts including noble clothes to Colton and Elvis.  I adopted BonBon since I need a new peppy.  I crafted more mush items to try to make my new island look more foresty.

I need to make some leaf piles.  Leaf piles might add a natural woodsy look.  I already have enough flowers and a fair number of the nicer looking weeds.


----------



## John Wick

Jam86 said:


> well it's just using the airport to fly anywhere but i just happen to go to harv's island all the time lol
> 
> if i'm correct
> u can get 1 point per trip and 4 max every day
> 1 for nook islands/harv's island and up to 3 for visiting others
> and to get the jacket u gotta get 250 points ☆


I'm confused about one thing.
Can I get all four points by just going to Harv's four times in a day?
I don't go to other islands or to NM islands is why I want to know.

Then I could just get the four points by going to Photopia.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Finished my tt goals because im not waiting another year to get this past holiday and seasonal diys. So im back on real time finally. Also worked on my flag more. Got my 10th villager set up and kk slider should show up soon now. My fossil section of the museum was completed today cuz of all the tt for mushrooms. Im happy im where i want to be with my diy collecting and catalog. Just chill playing from here on out


----------



## Miss Misty

Wished on stars (wow my first heavy shower since last April)
Helped Gullivarr
Got the Aquarius Urn recipe from Celeste



John Wick said:


> I'm confused about one thing.
> Can I get all four points by just going to Harv's four times in a day?
> I don't go to other islands or to NM islands is why I want to know.
> 
> Then I could just get the four points by going to Photopia.


No. No matter how many times you go in a day, you only get credit for either Photopia *or* a Nook Miles island (they fill the same slot) _once_ per day. The only way to get more than 1 point per day is to visit another person's island.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/25
• Cleared out some space in my mailbox.
• Got a recipe for ski-slope flooring out of a balloon! 
• Redd was here today; I bought a flowery painting! 
• Discovered that a 24th Lily-of-the-Valley plant had grown in! 
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed. 
• Had to rescue Harry right afterwards; he'd gotten stuck between two pieces of furniture outside of the museum. 
• Bought some more wrapping paper and customization kits. 
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved four large snowflakes! 
• Found Rex and Plucky running around in the plaza and waving glowsticks around. 
• Caught a few more snowflakes. 
• Cleared out some storage space.


----------



## Sophie23

Checked the mail
did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
sold stuff
collected my daily bonus nook miles
checked the shops
completed some nook mile achievements
Donated some fish & a bug
checked the recycling bin
Gave Judy a door plate
Invited my friend round


----------



## jenikinz

I went through my secondary characters storage and cleaned them out, and cleaned out my main characters storage. I have a bad habit of saving everything so I won't have to rebuy anything later if I want to redecorate, same with all the crafted furniture. I crafted one of every DIY in the game and saved almost all of the crafted stuff. I have plenty of materials saved so no reason to keep all that in storage. It is funny because in real life I don't save anything, but I am a huge hoarder in the game lol


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
chopped trees, hit rocks and dug fossils
watered the flowers and sold some
visited the shops
purchased items from Sahara
spoke to villagers and gave gifts to Daisy and Nan
returned a lost item to Diana
started villager hunting for Marinas replacement - still ongoing
caught some bugs
received a pearl from Pascal
did some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## John Wick

Talked to Saharah then turned it off as it was all duplicates again.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Label is here and she still thinks I'm not goth enough.
The entire time, Cranston was singing and Tangy was sitting in front of him watching. Judy joined in at one point.
I sent Anabelle a threatening letter because she won't give me her photo. I also posted something about her on my bulletin board.


----------



## bluecherries

got marshal AND the kk concert is tommorow!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/26
• Recieved the flowery painting in the mail, took it straight to Blathers.
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved four large snowflakes! 
• Witnessed Marshal chasing a snowflake around. It was adorable. 
• Kicks was here today, and I made sure to drop a lot of bells on him.


----------



## Sophie23

Checked the mail
did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
sold stuff
collected my daily bonus nook miles
checked the shops
completed some nook mile achievements
donated some fossils
checked the recycling bin
gave Judy a dreamy sweater 
gave Aurora a birthday present


----------



## xara

*january 26th*
 checked the mail
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers
 did a treasure-hunt with skye
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 built an imperfect snowboy + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 mailed some clothes to a friend; ordered some for my villagers, as well
 stopped zucker from moving
 gifted sprinkle a doorplate hopefully she’ll hang it up,, 
 crafted a shovel, fishing rod and fossil doorplate
 checked the recycling bin
  collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought buttoned wraparound skirts (grey, orange, pink, purple) and veiled gardening hats (blue, pink, purple) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## 6iixx

it's been a bit since i've picked up AC, threeish days, so it felt good to get back into things.

usual daily grind of stuff; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
hazel was visiting my campsite; i was a little disappointed, as i had met her before while villager hunting, but it was okay to see a familiar face i suppose.  i didn't win anything from her   

a bunch of lily-of-the-valley flowers have been spawning
found octavian's lost bag and returned it; he gave me a printed-sleeve shirt as thanks
leif was around today, so i bought some camellia starts
vesta gave me her photo!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a Warrior Statue from Raymond - donated it to the museum as he'd finally sent me a real one
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Daisy and Nan
collected wood, hit the rocks and assessed/sold fossils
sold storage bugs to Flick
popped some balloons, mainly received bells
watered flowers
crafted and customised items
caught fish
went diving, got todays pearl from Pascal
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## John Wick

Bought a violin for $140,000 bells, that used to cost only $2,200 in NL.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/27
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved four large snowflakes! 
• Found a recipe for a brown herringbone wall in a bottle that had washed up on the beach!
• Found Wisp floating around in Marshal's yard; after helping him out, I recieved a white subway-tile wall. 
• Had more fossils assessed. 
• Caught more snowflakes. 
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered giftsto my villagers. 
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Witnessed Gayle, Plucky, and Patty singing together in the plaza. 
• Harry told me that Gullivarrr had washed up on the shore, so I made sure to help him out.
• Ended up finding a scallop and recieving a pearl from Pascal. 
• Finally saw my first Aurora! 
• Hunted for a lobster for three hours, but had no such luck...


----------



## xara

*january 27th*
 checked the mail; received a fake detailed painting from kid cat, maracas from nintendo and the clothes that i ordered yesterday!
 had a camper today - it was olaf! didn’t invite him but he’s lowkey kinda cute 
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers
 beau was sick today so i brought him some medicine
 helped out gulliver
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 sold my turnips tysm again, @TheKlaudia!
 gifted my villagers some new clothes
 harvested and sold fruit - finally completed the “pick of the bunch” nm achievement!!
 got a pearl from pascal
 changed my town tune and flag
 crafted a flimsy axe
 checked the recycling bin
 bought the new seasonal items
  collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought sailor-style shirts (light blue, white), staff uniform (yellow), football pants (all except green) and frilly skirts (green, purple) from able’s + medicine from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

ive finally put some work into sleeptime, even though i stress over it the whole time, but i understand that if i dont do anything about my island itll just never get done so im still fightin lol
- built up more cliffs to connect to the land bridges
- put in some new inclines to go to redds beach and the shopping center
- finally made a dog park, ive always wanted one
- made my whole farming area, which includes an orchard, pumpkin patch, corn field, and fruit stall
- completed the shopping center by adding a rare flower garden and a greenhouse

also on raindrop i added an orchard


----------



## Peach_Jam

Not much, but I finally decorated my secret beach area :>


----------



## Jam86

i've literally spent the whole day collecting the new festivale items 
i got the new reactions and all the clothes but not all the furniture yet i got quite a lot though to be fair

then i've also been inviting amiibos and found another permanent villager for my island, none other than the lovely wendy 
she's so cute and cheerful, i've only had her for 2 hours but i already love her so much 
brooklyn 99 flashbacks


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
olive asked to move out to day, and i have obliged her request
gulliver showed up as well, looking for more help
poor lobo was sick    he gave me a bicycle helmet for helping him
finally learned the _leaf_ diy from my message in a bottle
did some beach cleaning in preparation for the new items i'll be putting there in february 

stored some bells in my abd and ordered the seasonal items from the special good section; i have a _starry cheer megaphone_ variation today
debating on flattening my island more and more as the days go by, and redoing it from scratch - but i've put so much work into what i have, and i love what i have already.  so i'm mulling around other ideas.  instead of doing anything irrational, i worked on my interior instead for now


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received my update maracas, placed some orders
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Daisy and Nan, received Daisy's photo   
went diving, received the mermaid fence DIY from Pascal
delivered a projector to Sherb from Beau, got a peach in return
received an anthurium plant from Nan
chopped wood, hit rock, dug up fossils
did some fishing
crafted some items
completed some Nook miles tasks
watered the flowers
sold fish from storage to CJ
popped some balloons


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/28 (snowing! )
• Recieved a pirate beard accessory in the mail from Gullivarrr.
• Recieved the update gift: maracas!
• Cleared out a little bit more storage space. 
• Sahara was here today! 
• Couldn't figure out where the snowballs went today, so no snowman was made, but I did still recieve three large snowflakes. 
• Caught some more regular snowflakes.


----------



## ChocoPie22

Today I just did my daily routine which is digging up all the fossils, shaking all the trees, picking up all the shells, checking into the nook stop, and buying new things from each shop.


----------



## maria110

I earned Fuchsia's photo.  Yay!  
I moved Becky into my one island and Astrid onto the other.  New snooties!


----------



## amylsp

Finished my ’Area 51’ today. It’s a compact area, but includes spaceship docks, garden gnome lab, lecture area and arcade. If you visit, grab the ladder by RS and head to the northwest beach.


----------



## xara

_*january 28th*_
️ it was margie’s birthday today!! i gave her a heart sweater as a present and she liked it! :’)
 checked the mail; received a geisha wig from gulliver, a letter from zucker and the seasonal items that i ordered yesterday!
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers  
️ did one of label’s fashion checks 
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 got the mermaid fence diy from pascal 
️ built an imperfect snowboy 
 went island hopping and found fuchsia after 11 tickets!! 
️ checked the recycling bin; found a blue-paint wall, a brown iron-parquet floor, a mini-cactus set, a cute floor lamp and a basketball tank
 bought a seasonal item
️  collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought vivid socks (all except blue and light blue) from able’s + medicine, flower seeds and customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Imbri

(Actually several accomplishments from the last few days)

- Finished the perfect snowboy badge. Now that that's done, I'm building some wildly imperfect ones. The snark is funny.
- Got a darner dragonfly model from Flick. I think I have 4 more models I want, then that page of storage will be done.
- Updated my Dream Address for a winter night with a light snow falling. The way I have my island decorated, night is the best time to view it.
- Regular chores/happenings around the island. Cleaning, shopping, visiting with villagers. Purrl was sick, so had to give her medicine, and Snake was thinking about moving.


----------



## angelcat621

I did some trading for different Nook Miles items, then rearranged stuff on my beaches. Also, I got Raymond's photo today! It's my very first one and I'm so happy about it.


----------



## TalviSyreni

My town square got upgraded along with the town hall and some new DIY recipes became available to purchase in Nooks Cranny.


----------



## Sophie23

Today I checked the Mail;  Got some Maracas from Nintendo thanks to the Update
Did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
Sold stuff 
Checked the recycling bin
Bought some new seasonal items thanks to the Update 
Collected my daily bonus nook miles 
Checked the shops
Completed some nook mile achievements
Invited my friend round


----------



## 6iixx

daily grind of usual activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
gulliver sent me the south pole in the mail for helping him
@Hippopotamouse came over to sweep olive off her feet and whisk her away to their island   
label was around, looking for a party outfit.  she gave me her labelle dress in return
got my rusted part from gulliver out of the recycle box
ordered the glittery cheer megaphone variation
deposited some bells into my bank for safe keeping


----------



## JemAC

collected todays mail
chopped trees, hit rocks, dug fossils
visited the shops
had a campsite visitor - Cookie - who very quickly decided to move to the island, she ended up replacing Daisy who I decided to let go as I'd already received her photo
spoke to all my villagers and gave out relevant gifts, received Nans photo today   
went diving, received a pearl from Pascal
popped balloons
caught some fish
completed some Nook Miles tasks
did a bit off TT'ing to move out Bertha, who had moved herself in after Marina left, ended up agreeing to let Beau go and picked up Chèvre while island hopping


----------



## GnarlyGarden

This was a day or 2 ago, but I gave Eloise a birdcage to try to replace the traffic cone that had appeared in her house.  And it worked.  The birdcage fits in much better than the traffic cone did.

And today I saw Bertha sitting in the Toy Day sled.  So cute!  I didn’t know anyone could sit in those.


----------



## moonlights

found Poppy on a mystery island and I'm so happy ab it, been looking for her adn she's just the sweetest


----------



## Jam86

so today i've mainly been playing on my second island and got my next 3 villagers: skye, bluebear and erik 
and can i just say, this house is more fitting for erik than his actual NH house




but anyway i'm really happy with my first 5 villagers (starters were cherry & tad) 
can't wait for my forced smug to be like hippeux or something and ruin my island again 

update: i built RS and instantly went to check my nook furniture colours and it disappointed me before my forced campsite villager could 

update 2: just built the campsite and literally cried



u bet i will enjoy having u here u actual gift from the gods


----------



## xara

*january 29th*
️ checked the mail; received  a boa fleece from margie, a tailor ticket from label and the items that i ordered yesterday!
 fuchsia moved in today!! 
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers 
️ delivered a package for beau from skye
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 gifted margie some new clothes 
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake
 completed #3 of the “flower power” nm achievement 
️ checked the recycling bin
 ordered a seasonal item (football cheer megaphone)
️  collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought labelle knit shirts (midnight, passion) and tube socks (green, navy blue) from able’s + customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## John Wick

TT'd and got the festivale stuff.

Got another DAL reward.


----------



## DrewAC

Completed the art exhibit of my island’s museum today! Had a lot of fun negotiating and trading with others, and like it was for fish/bug exhibits being completed, it’s a bittersweet moment. It’s so much fun getting each of them completed. At least now, when Redd comes, I can work on reselling art to people that need to complete theirs so I could recoup my losses. 

Aside from that, I chose a new furniture set for my upstairs bedroom, and customized it with a different color scheme, too. Still need to work on it a bit more, but I’m really liking it so far.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I started paying for a new bridge, made a water fountain and destinations sign for my one of my beaches. I also rearranged all my flowers in a check board pattern so I can hopefully get some cool hybrids.


----------



## 6iixx

usual daily grind of activities; tree shaking, fossil digging, rock slapping, shop going, and villager harassing
bought the football cheer megaphone variation today
olive left me a study chair and the brown pajama dress she was usually wearing   
printed off a feckton of nook mile tickets to go villager hunting!  ended up with 45 tickets, so we'll see if i'm successful in finding someone i want around


----------



## JellyBeans

today was actually a pretty good day! I was on the verge of totally resetting my island because I had inspiration but didn't know what to destroy to build new things, but ended up just taking down the entire entrance and front section of my island which I hope is the right choice. I built a little treehouse off to the side and have been messing around with some entrance ideas, but have nothing set in stone yet.
I also finally cleared up a bunch of the flowers that had built up while it was raining!


----------



## Jam86

so i went island hopping on my 2nd island with 50nmt to fill the final 4 plots of my island and i ended up with lolly, lobo, judy & audie 

not gonna lie, i really don't like audie but at that point i only had like 8nmt left and i didn't wanna risk getting a lame villager like hippeux 
but i'm so happy with the other 3, especially judy she's super cute


----------



## JemAC

Today I planned to TT backwards after yesterdays TT'ing to move out Bertha had taken me to June but decided I'd enjoy summer a bit longer   

opened the mail and placed orders
went island hopping looking for Molly for the last plot I had open but found Erik instead 
also found both the scorpion and shark islands while island hopping and have placed a load in storage till I next see Flick and CJ
visited the shops, bought a lot of customisation kits
spoke to villagers and gave gifts to Chèvre and Cookie
gave medicine to Nan and received a lively plaid dress
bought a ballet outfit off Chèvre so she could buy a new series
delivered a bathrobe to Diana from Sherb, received a kung fu tee
went diving and got a pearl from Pascal
crafted and customised some items
watered flowers, moved some flowers and sold some others
decorated some off my villagers yards
popped balloons
caught some bugs
chopped trees, hit rocks, dug fossils
completed some Nook mile tasks


----------



## Le Ham

On day 292 of playing ACNH, Urs finally gave me the last regular DIY I needed - the wooden table! feels good


----------



## Opal

I managed to terraform an empty part of my island and start decorating it. I had no idea what I was doing at first but I like how it turned out so far


----------



## tessa grace

I made a custom design, which is something I don't really do. But I wanted to do one that was based off of the lesbian flag design because I wanted to surprise my friend


----------



## th8827

After 3 months of trying, I finally caught a Snow Crab.


----------



## maria110

I earned Klaus's photo and moved Marina in to take his place.  I removed a bunch of red flowers and tried replacing them with some pink and light orange, more pastel looking, flowers to go with my pastel teacup ride.  I changed my house to a more pastel look as well.  On other island, moved Nook's Cranny and made a pond.


----------



## Diegoboy

Today, I terraformed my island flat, but now I need to decide where to relocate things as I want to minimize the moving of the things that cost. 
I may have to reset because my resident services is in a pretty bad location for my rough layout.


----------



## John Wick

Bought 55,000 turnips and barely made anything.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/29
• CJ was here today; today's challenge was Small-Fry. After completing it, I brought him three pikes for a collectible. 
• Made a perfect snowman! 
• Recieved three large snowflakes.

1/30
• Took the pike model out of the mail. 
• Bought some more wrapping paper and customization kits. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Lament.
• Caught some more snowflakes.
• A few stars fell tonight, so I made sure to make some wishes!
• Made a perfect snowman!
• Received three large snowflakes.
• Found a bottle on the beach from Kid Cat; upon opening it, I found a recipe for a wild log bench inside!
• Found a recipe for a snowflake wall after shooting it out of a balloon!


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received an item that i ordered yesterday and a letter from beau!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers 
 returned a lost book to sprinkle
️ zucker was sick today so i brought him some medicine :’)
 got “dj k.k.” from mr. slider
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got a large snowflake from my other snowboy!
 did a trade
️ collected star fragments off of the beach
 crafted a net
️ checked the recycling bin; found a denim skirt and a cardboard box
 bought a seasonal item (fiery cheer megaphone)
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought baby’s hats (blue, purple) and ultra no-show socks (pink) from able’s + a sapling, medicine and customization kits from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Mu~

Besides the daily chores, I moved my campsite to a temp spot to rearrange its original surrounding and also built a bridge on the second level of my island. Also relocated the main waterfall + river.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

I fixed up my farm and made it look more realistic, I added some cute small furniture items to my town plaza, and I dug up about a gazillion flowers after all the snow I've been getting.


----------



## JellyBeans

following on from yesterday's successful treehouse build I had a go at terraforming my entrance! I'm not sure if I actually like it yet but I think it's better than what I had before. unless any more inspiration strikes me anytime soon I think I'll at least leave it until the grass is green again and see what happens from there. oh and I was trying to more actively do my nook miles plus stuff so that I can get that achievement
also ttd back a couple days to when I had a meteor shower so I could get some more star frags - no celeste though


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug up fossils
had the fossils in my storage assessed
visited the shops, sold items and bought some flower seeds
planted flowers and watered flowers
popped balloons
cleared out some home storage
dug up a lot of clams and crafted fish bait
customised some items
rearranged some rooms in my house
spoke to all villagers and gave gifts to Chèvre, Cookie and Erik
went diving and received a pearl from Pascal
spotted CJ stranded on a little island on my island, completed his challenge and sold my storage fish
did a bit of terraforming, trying to make a new area for my museum
caught some bugs


----------



## John Wick

Got some aquarius fragments from last night's mini shower.


----------



## pwure

i got so much done today! i did a lot of terraforming and i did a bunch of trades so i have enough bells to move my houses around exactly where i want them, i’m also working on moving my amiibo characters in and i’m almost done w that since i don’t time travel


----------



## Rajescrossing

Today I finished my art section in my museum. All statues and paintings are all done. Now looking for bugs and fishes.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Moved a building and finished up paving paths though i am considering redoing some of them...


----------



## maria110

Received Raymond's photo for the 3rd or 4th time. I love this cat!  Like real cats, he's very cute and affectionate.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- started making my big campsite with the kids tents (love those things) and custom codes for blankets
- drake gave me the diy for the pretty tulip wreath, which i didnt have yet!
- started laying down more custom pathing
- a couple days back i did a lot of tt to get three full sets of festivale items, my color is blue and i got red and purple in swaps on here
- took a ton of pictures with purrl because ive grown really attached to her (but her outfit is ugly)


----------



## 6iixx

i did all my usual stuff, and katt moved in today.  feeling really bleh so i'm not going into much details.  nothing new or exciting besides katt who i'm super excited about but just.. can't really give my excitement credit right now with my mood.


----------



## coldpotato

I gifted a bunch of cute clothes to my villagers and removed some pathing. Not much lol but at least I'm kind of sort of finding things to do to keep me playing for more than a few minutes


----------



## watercolorwish

Didnt play all day today so I hopped on for a moment and Judy was at my campsite! Got her to move in at the expense of my one smug villager, eugene  Sad to see him go but Judy is just wow


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

1/31
• Today's HHA  S-rank puts us at the same score as last week: 220,658 points.
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change his mind.
• Made a perfect snowman and earned three large snowflakes!
• Collected some star fragments that washed up on the beach. Ended up finding an Aquarius fragment!
• Ran into Wisp today; after helping him out, I received a fan...
• Cleared out some more storage space.
• Paid off another small sliver of my loan (only 2,500 bells to go!  )


----------



## th8827

Not really an accomplishment, but I saw my first Aurora tonight. That is surprising, considering how often I got on in the evening this month.

I also accomplished not getting any seasonal DIYs from balloons this month, despite shooting alot of them down...


----------



## DaisyFan

Spork sent me a nice painting via mail. Sweet! I already donated it to the museum.


----------



## xara

didn’t get a chance to post yesterday. 

*january 31st*
 checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle, the HHA and the items that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers
 bought turnips from daisy mae
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 completed #4 of the “deep dive” and “popular penpal” nm achievements
 mailed some letters
 did a trade
 got a pearl from pascal
 checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets
  collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought gingham picnic shirts (blue, grey, purple), basketball shorts (black) and hand-knit socks (orange) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JellyBeans

- main achievement was stopping Rodney from moving out.. I know he's been here forever and so it feels like he's asked to move a ridiculous amount of times but still kind of hurts. he's never leaving. 
- bought some new clothing at last
- got some of the new festivale furniture and so now I'm planning to finally decorate the last remaining 'blank' area of my island
- gave Annabelle some medicine 
- finally remembered to actually gift villagers to try and get their pictures - I've realised there isn't really anybody I could let go at the moment because I have none of their pictures, although if Annabelle or Yuka tried to leave I probably wouldn't stop them


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
finished clearing out my house storage off clothing I didn't use
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
spoke to all villagers, gave gifts to Chèvre, Cookie and Nan
visited Redd but he didn't have anything I needed so left empty handed
popped balloons
was gifted a suit of lights by Fauna
agreed to let Judy call me Tulip
crafted items, mainly a lot of fish bait
did a lot of fishing
went diving, received a pearl from Pascal
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed a lot of miles that have built up over the last few days


----------



## meggiewes

I am playing very differently than how I did the first time so far. I have been TT since my start date and I am spending no more than about 15 to 30 minutes per day on my island. I am currently island hopping for my first three villagers and I want them to be Sherb, Megan, and Audie to start with. But, I'm only letting myself island-hop once per game day. So far it is July 2 and I'm still looking for them!

It is actually quite fun. And I purchased my very first thing ever with TBT on the forums, so now I have 100 days worth of NMTs to work with. Let's see if it will take that long to find them!


----------



## Alaina

I sent a crown to my best friend from college because inside meaning and he's my favorite.

He texted me super excited about it which made me smile and brightened my workday!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

In over six months, I finally got my sixth villager photo! It's from Queenie! Four more to go and I'll be happy.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/1
• Saw the lights strung up at Resident Services! They look nice 
• Went on a shopping spree at the Able Sisters'.
• Ordered some new things from the catalog!
• Made a perfect snowman and received four large snowflakes!
• Caught some more regular snowflakes.
• Gulliver washed up on shore today (I'm hoping that soon, he'll send me the golden shovel recipe...)
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered more presents to my villagers. 
• Ended up having to send Harry's present through the mail; when I went to see him, I discovered he was sick. I made sure to get him some medicine right away!
• Had to wait a long time before I could give Maddie her present; she decided to sit down and just would NOT budge... (eventually, I got fed up and decided to just send it through the mail)


----------



## John Wick

TT'd to get the remaining bouquet color.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Today I have got beau’ Photo , I was so happy then as usual I gave gifts to other villagers. And today I have got new villager Bree let’s see if I like her or not. Also I found new sea creature sea pig today , I haven’t get a chance to catch a Venus flower basket yet


----------



## Jam86

well i got 3 stars on my second island and collected nook miles to get all the terraforming stuff but didn't know what to make lol
then built this in like 20 minutes before turning my game off




obviously it's not great but then it's also unfinished haha

then on my main island, invited a few more amiibos in, only in the campsite 3 times not to move in
but now when i do decide if i want them, i don't have to mess around inviting them


----------



## Bluebellie

I’ve been struggling soo much with making natural ponds and waterfalls for months. I finally was able to add a couple of pounds that don’t look all that bad. Sure they look unnatural , but they fit so much better on my island. The natural looking ones made my map looks strange since my map is so symmetrical and cubed. 
I added two waterfalls that I can’t see too much (which is great). Now I just have to make them accessible to fish. That’s the only thing I’m missing to make my island fishing friendly and functional.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Reset today, so I unlocked the Town Hall today since I hate the beginning to get it out of the way. Also managed to get one of my dreamies on a mystery island. =)


----------



## Diegoboy

Today, I started a major change to my island layout. I spent a ton of bells to move buildings around, relocate bridges, and demolish inclines since I have flattened my island recently. The direction I started out is no longer the direction I now want to go. 
Now I have to move again the stuff I just moved. This is going to be painful as well as expensive.


----------



## maria110

I reset my one island again.  It just wasn't clicking for me and I didn't feel like terraforming it into something I might like.  This time I chose a map that is very different than any I've had before.  I'm hoping it will work.  I got peaches and a yellow airport, both fine.  The peninsula is okay, not big enough for a house.   I moved a bunch of stuff to my other island before resetting, but of course, once again, I forgot my fish models.  I didn't have many this time but I'm still bummed.  I keep forgetting the fish models!


----------



## Miss Misty

Commissioned a Blue Weevil Beetle model from Flick
Got the Crescent Moon Chair DIY from Celeste
Wished on stars (another heavy shower - I'm up to two now in 2021, which is one more than I had in all of 2020)


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished my museum area and the market  in front!


----------



## xara

️ checked the mail; received 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae, a veiled gardening hat from sprinkle and letters from the bank of nook and fuchsia!
 had a camper today; it was  gigi 
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
️ caught a common butterfly for margie 
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 mailed some letters
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 checked the recycling bin
️ bought the new valentine’s day items 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought culottes (pink), festivale tank dresses (all variants), ogre costumes (all variants), an outdoor hat (light blue) and horned-ogre masks (all variants) from able’s + the new “viva festivale” reactions and a festivale confetti machine from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Imbri

- I finally finished my sanctuary! Got the last rose planted this morning (I've been waiting for blue). 

I'm going to spawn a couple more blue roses to put at my house, then I'll be finished with flower breeding.

- Built a lopsided snowboy. I've completed the badge and have all the items/diys. I also have plenty of materials stored, so now I'm just messing around, trying to get them as annoyed as possible when I construct them.

- Ordered a pink sailor tee to set aside for Flora's birthday. It'll look so cute on her!

- Intercepted a package Lolly wanted sent to Snake. They had an argument and she asked me to deliver it. Turned out to be a blue retro coat, which is nice, but not for him. At least they aren't trying to sneak instant muscle suits or towel wraps past me anymore.

Tonight, when I get home, I'll do the rest of my chores, hit the shops, check in with Label, and visit the rest of my villagers.


----------



## OtakuTrash

i finally got 5 stars! it took so much blood, sweat, and tears- i swear, if it goes down im suing isabelle


----------



## JemAC

TT'd backwards to the right date

opened the mail
visited the shops to find which festival colour I have - blue
purchased some items - including the new reactions
spoke to all villagers, gave gifts to Chèvre, Cookie and Erik
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
crafted and customised items
got another pearl from Pascal
did a bit more fishing
popped some balloons
watered flowers
did a treasure hunt with Nan - received an apron
agreed to let Raymond sell me a zap suit and then sold it on
redeemed some Nook Miles
TT'd forward a day to look for Flick (storage is full of bugs for him) but ended up agreeing to let Marshall go
TT'd forward to the morning of the plot been for sale (stopped on the day he was moving out in between to say goodbye) and began villager hunting for Molly which I'll continue tomorrow


----------



## Diegoboy

Today, I got more done on my island do-over. I moved my home out of the way, terraformed the area where it used to occupy, then moved my house back. 
If my museum wasn't a handful of bugs /fish from completion, I would have reset.


----------



## jiny

i got the daydreaming emote from daisy


----------



## OtakuTrash

Today on Anime Bay
-Got my mail (letter from Dom)
-Picked the new weeds that spawned
-Talked to all my villagers (same boring dialogue )
-Found a new lily of the valley!
-Bought the new reactions
-Found a cute kimono at Able's
-Gave an aran-knit sweater to Lolly
-Got a zap-suit from Rudy (and gave it back cuz I thought it would look cute, which it totally did <3)
THE END


----------



## maria110

I adopted Sherb.  He's been on my island before and I received his photo but previously I ruined his house with an accidental gift, so I'm glad to have ungifted Sherb again with a fresh house.

He's replacing Elvis.  I wanted to keep Elvis around but then I gifted him a gold rose wreath and hated how it looked on his lovely door, so when he offered to move, I let him go.  I hope to get him back someday and will not give him a wreath.


----------



## JKDOS

I got Diana's photo today. That makes my  5th photo received in 2021.


----------



## skogkyst

JKDOS said:


> I got Diana's photo today. That makes my  5th photo received in 2021.


Wow, you're doing quick work to get five photos in a month!
---
Today I mainly just shopped, did some minor fishing/selling items, and dug up fossils. It was a pretty low-key day.


----------



## JKDOS

skogkyst said:


> Wow, you're doing quick work to get five photos in a month!



Yep. Wrapping 2 non-native fruit really works. Between those 5 photos
- 2 are from my original island.
- 3 are from my secondary island.

I'm making an effort to earn my villagers photos as sort of a New Years resolution. I'm no longer neglecting giving my villagers a gift on a daily basis until after I get their photo.


----------



## skogkyst

JKDOS said:


> Yep. Wrapping 2 non-native fruit really works. Between those 5 photos
> - 2 are from my original island.
> - 3 are from my secondary island.
> 
> I'm making an effort to earn my villagers photos as sort of a New Years resolution. I'm no longer neglecting giving my villagers a gift on a daily basis until after I get their photo.


Hey, same system! I've gotten two photos this year, and I do the exact same thing you described. But I've started to use the full inventory trick and that's been doing wonders for me as well. But I'm committed to getting each villager's photo before I let them leave, just as a memento of their time on my island.


----------



## oranje

I did some gardening in my main cemetery and some mason work.  I put up more stone fences, put down some trees, and reorganized the flowers to be more color coordinated (purple and blue).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today, I got a 3-star island rating which of course unlocked terraforming and KK.
Did it faster than expected. Usually takes me a full day, this time, only about ~3-ish hours.
Guess i've done it so many times I got the hang of it lol. But now I can finally start working on Barbie's Dream house Island officially!


----------



## th8827

Freya showed up at my Campsite. She asked to kick out Kid Cat, who I am not too attached to, so I said ok.

Redd sold me a real Serene Painting.

Considering relocating my house and doing some landscaping, but I can't decide if I have enough space to make a proper garden. Did some scouting for the optimal spot.

Got my Fancy Kimono in the mail and dressed up all fancy. The light blue version goes well with my white makeup, gray hair, and skull mask.

Got the Sturgeon Model in the mail from CJ. Put it in my Fishing-themed room.


----------



## Franny

i dug up some flowers i've had in my town for a while, they kept multiplying like crazy and it was such a time-consuming task. i was able to watch a couple short documentary-type videos while doing it lol. i also got some more decorations down in my town, and did a bunch of trading on here & nookazon. hoping to get 5 stars soon...!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/2 (Real Mom's B-Day!)
• Received a gift of embroidery from in-game Mom in the mail. Also received an ancient administrator hat from Gulliver.
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered more gifts to my villagers.
• Found a 25th Lily-of-the-Valley plant!
• Pekoe told me that Redd was here today; upon visiting the ship, I discovered that three of the four pieces of art on display were the real deal--which made picking one difficult, as I didn't have any of them catalogued yet. I ended up picking out the Calm Painting.
• Couldn't find the snowballs, and so no snowman was made today. However, I did still receive three large snowflakes.
• Bought some more wrapping paper and customization kits.
• Caught some regular snowflakes.


----------



## JKDOS

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Today, I got a 3-star island rating which of course unlocked terraforming and KK.
> Did it faster than expected. Usually takes me a full day, this time, only about ~3-ish hours.
> Guess i've done it so many times I got the hang of it lol. But now I can finally start working on Barbie's Dream house Island officially!



It was very hard the first time since the game was new and know one knew the exact requirements. I spent the last few days of March throwing flowers, fences, and furniture all around the town not knowing the total amount of villagers and bridges/inclines was the reason I was stuck at 2-stars


----------



## xara

once again forgot to post yesterday. 

*february 2nd*
️ had a meteor shower tonight!! this is like,, my 3rd one so far this year 
 checked the mail; received a simple knit sweater from fuchsia, a tea set from skye and the items that i ordered yesterday!
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 got a pearl from pascal 
️ checked the recycling bin
 ordered some seasonal items
️  collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought boa skirts (blue, green, light blue, purple, red), festivale accessories (all variants) and sailor’s hats (blue, navy blue) from able’s + a festivale stall (pink) from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Mu~

Invites Molly from muy husband's island and ordered st Valentine's stuff from book shopping.


----------



## JellyBeans

- spent a bunch of time grinding out some nook miles plus stuff, not so much for the miles and more for the regular nook mile achievement
- remembered to gift all my villagers again
- welcomed Maggie to the island! adopted her off a NM island yesterday and I think she's so sweet, although I honestly didn't know she existed before yesterday
- did some diving, fishing etc - once again tried and failed the cast master achievement
- added some more flowers to my festivale area!
- had a meteor shower + got the aquarius urn DIY from celeste!


----------



## JemAC

continued my villager hunting, no luck with finding Molly but invited Bunnie to my island   
placed some orders
visited the shops, purchased a festival balloon lamp
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Chèvre, Cookie and Erik
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
went up and down the beaches digging up clams
crafted a lot of fish bait
customised some items
redecorated a room in the house
requested to move the museum
did some terraforming
got another pearl from Pascal
found Flick on my island, sold all my storage bugs and commissioned a great purple emperor model
watered the flowers and planted some more trees


----------



## SmoochsPLH

not really much aside from basic chores. i did get another incline paid off and finished updating my catalogs on villagerdb again.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Started to work up some Nook Miles so I can buy all the Island Designer extensions.
Also made a path overlay for my island, since I decided to make every custom design myself so I can share them on here =) (its not the best but i'll work with it)


----------



## Cpdlp92

I have given present to all my villagers today. I dig out all the fossils, and bells. I have also hit every rock on the Island. I planted 10 trees of each fruit except coconut. I have decorated the outside of my Nook store really cute, and I love it. I did a small port area by the entrance which I think it looks nice but I am not sure lol. I demolish 2 bridges and did some time traveling also. I will keep working on decoration, my next project will be my house and the outside. I am running out of ideas, so If anybody want to share something I will really appreciated.


----------



## Jam86

after days of swimming around, pascal FINALLY decided to show up




now i have all diys again until they release festivale diys and i gotta collect them too!

i also replaced soleil with poppy and i might replace murphy with chow, day's still young lol


----------



## Matt0106

I've been adding more to my art room/studio and it's turning out pretty great! Just trying to collect as many genuine pieces as possible (Sorry Blathers, but none for you)


----------



## JellyBeans

- collected all my star frags from yesterday's meteor shower
- gifted all my villagers once again! only doing fruit stack method w Tad because I think he's the closest to giving me his picture
- did tons of nook mile plus goals
- finally caught my 2,000th fish.. only 3k to go   
- bought a chessboard, which I'm counting as an accomplishment because why does it cost 95k? one expensive chess set
- removed some dodgy waterscaping from my rock garden so I can actually get more stuff when I hit the rocks


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, placed some orders
build an incline up to the new museum area
caught some bugs
got a pearl from Pascal
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Chèvre, Cookie, Erik and Bunnie
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
popped balloons
found my first Lily of the Valley growing   
spoke to Isabelle, found out I had a 5 star rating, got my golden waterman DIY
crafted some items
watered my flowers, making the most off the new can
customised some items
did some terraforming and more decorating of the island


----------



## xara

instance #47927382 of me forgetting to post yesterday. >_<

*february 3rd*
 checked the mail; received a fitness tank from fuchsia, some zebra-print flooring from kid cat and the items that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 helped out gullivarrr
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 built an imperfect snowboy and got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys
 collected star fragments off of the beach
 got a pearl from pascal
 checked the recycling bin
 ordered some seasonal items
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought festivale costumes (all variants) from able’s + flower seeds and a festivale drum (pink) from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I worked on my new island, which is to have a Japanese theme.  I adopted Coco, Kabuki, Genji, Croque, and Greta.  I still need to adopt Ken, Annalisa, Gladys, Zucker, and Blanche.  I also did some terraforming but there's still quite a bit to do.

On my other island, I gave gifts to Colton and Becky but no photos from them yet.  I have already received Colton's numerous times but this will be my first Becky photo.  <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I managed to score another photo from one of my villagers with Gruff being generous this time around! Three more to go.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Started to setup a custom museum house and learned grasshoppers make noise, so I placed a metric ton of them around town.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’ve been trying to decide which of my villagers I’m keeping. Today I was able to decide on one to replaced and moved around a couple of houses around. I really like the changes I did today.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Oh boy, today was a long one!


Someone came over to invite Cole to their island.
Redd was here, selling two real and two fake paintings. I snagged a real painting for myself and had two others come over to buy paintings.
I talked to all my villagers.
I checked Nook’s Cranny, the mail, the NookStop, and Able’s.
Ordered two dresses I had yet to catalog from a cataloging service on here and had them delivered.
Gave one of those dresses to Lily as a birthday present.
Cleared out my inventory.
Made some slight improvements to my Nook’s Cranny area and Renee’s yard.
Took some pictures of Francine. She’s wearing a Groovy Tunic I gifted her as well as a pair of glasses and she looks like a hippie now lol... so adorable.
Found my DIY in a bottle. It was a pond stone, which I’ve already learned.
Dug up fossils and had them assessed, then sold them as I had already donated them.
Saved for the night.


----------



## annex

Not a lot today, but I finished a characters bathroom. I changed it three times before I was satisfied. Turned out completely different than originally planned.


----------



## skweegee

I finally finished clearing my island of the massive overgrowth of flowers that have grown mostly unchecked over the months. It took a lot of time and a ton of shovels to do, but I'm glad it's finally done! Special thanks to the player who helped me get started yesterday, they are the only reason I was finally able to motivate myself to get it done.

Today is also a heavy meteor shower day so I'll have a bunch of star fragments washing up tomorrow, so that's nice. I almost forgot it was going to happen since Isabelle didn't announce it (I had a camper today, so that overwrote the meteor announcement), but thankfully I was reminded of it when I refreshed the MeteoNook page for the first time in a few days.


----------



## xara

*february 4th*
 checked the mail; received a kids’ smock from fuchsia, a pirate-treasure crown from gullivarrr, a letter from beau and the items that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a damselfly for fuchsia
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 sold my turnips
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
 bought the last 2 valentine’s day item variants that i needed!
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought sweater-vests (grey, white) from able’s + a festivale parasol (pink) from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Cpdlp92

I plant more trees, 5 of each fruit I am almost done with my fruit farm lol. Is looking so cute and I love it. I visit all my neighbors and give them fosils. I also send all the neighbor's present thru mail at the airport. I changed my persons cloth, hat ahs shoes. I also went fishing a little bit but catch nothing new for the museum. did some DIY and planning to start decorating my house which I keep looking for ideas since I run out of them. Will play again later after work and hope to have some more fun.


----------



## Mick

Made myself a robot hero. It's so big, and I have no idea what I want to do with it. But I made it.


----------



## Nkosazana

I moved all my villagers and finished organizing my flowers above my plaza. Its nice to finally be happy with my villager placements.


----------



## piske

I started my new island! I paid off my 5k Nook Miles loan and placed Blathers’ tent c:


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
planted some more flowers
watered the flowers, found my first gold rose growing   
spoke to all my villagers, gave medicine to Sherb and gifts to Chèvre, Cookie, Erik and Bunnie - received Chevres photo 
did a treasure hunt with Erik, received a zap suit - which was then sold
crafted and customised some items
agreed to let Nan leave, it was hard to say goodbye but I'd decided that when I had both Nan and Chevres photos I'd let them both go as I wasn't planning on having them permanently 
got a pearl from Pascal
did some fishing and bug catching
popped some balloons
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## jadetine

Finally cleared the catalog island junk out of the way enough to terraform. I knew I had to factor in gardening spaces,  so I decided to make an Imperial silk operation (with flowers as the dye sources). There are barrels,  wash tubs, and kimono stands all over. I need some bagworm models...

What I'm most excited about is the Imperial stables I'm building behind Resident Services:  using stalls, springy ride-ons, hay beds, etc. I wish they still had the horse trough furniture...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind, but I've caught back up! 

2/3
• Took the calm painting out of the mail and promptly delivered it to Blathers.
• Leif was here today, but I didn't particularly feel like buying anything...
• Marina and Harry got into a fight, and I agreed to help smooth things over.
• Harry showed me how to make bamboo flooring.

2/4 (snowing!)
• Customized some items to add more entries to the catalog.
• Label was visiting today, and she had a vacation-themed challenge for us. She seems to like my choices, and gave me a pair of LaBelle sneakers as a reward.
• Skipped out on today's snowman due to a lack of time, but still got a large snowflake from the other one.
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.

2/5
• Received two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. Ended up saving them for shopping tomorrow. 
• Delivered gifts to everyone! 
• Ran into Flick today; got an Orchid Mantis model started! 
• Made a perfect snowman and got a large snowflake!
• Helped Pekoe catch a river fish; it ended up being a freshwater goby.
• Plucky showed me how to make an iron doorplate!
• Decided to send Patty's gift through the mail, after looking around for 10 minutes and being unable to find her.
• Picked out and wrapped more presents to deliver tomorrow!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today:
Started to rework my island entrance. The original Dreamhouse idea isn't going to work, unfortunately. 
118 NMT islands. So many villagers forced to give up. (Marina, Bob, Dom, Sherb, Francine...)
Found Cleo. Finally. That's 3/10 of my dreamies on Dulcinea so far.


----------



## maria110

I used Amiibo to move in several villagers.  I tore down a lot of infrastructure and had new infrastructure put in. I had my one player who has many DIYs make items and deliver them to the new island.   The island is starting to take shape but there is still a lot to do.


----------



## xara

*february 5th*
️ checked the mail; received some flower seeds from audie and the items that i ordered yesterday!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 bought a genuine informative statue from redd
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 checked the recycling bin; found some torn pants
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a faux-shearling skirt (pink) from able’s + a festivale stage (pink) from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Faceless

Got rid of Savanna to make room for Stitches.
gave gifts to everyone


----------



## ACNHLand

Fishing all day


----------



## John Wick

Actually used patterns.

Something I never do, but the in game paths suck, and look better with stone overlays.

Didn't do the entire island, it's a mix of in game paths and the overlays.

I wish paths with patterns sounded like the path they are covering though.


----------



## Anj2k6

I'm in the process of moving my shopping area completely, and building a "bridge" made of cliffs to add to my city skyline illusion.


----------



## Jam86

i have officially invited every panda in this game to my island 

i had to get rid of murphy, julia and frobert though, i didn't want to get rid of julia but my cousin wanted her 
it's cool though because now i have 4 of my favourite animal 

i also did loads of redecorating so their houses would fit in with the areas 
and i've started clearing a space for a 4th player house which will be japanesed themed because i love japan


----------



## Cpdlp92

I play with some friends online which is cool always. I demolish 2 bridges and created new ones on another place of the Island. I also moved all my neighbors houses to one side of the Island to be able to decorate that other side first. I did lots of time travel to be able to do all this. I actually time travel to February 25 to be able to see the ground on my Island green again hahaha, I want the snow to go away already. I ate a lot of fruits also, and hit every rock on the Island. I donated fossils and a few fish. I gave present to all my neighbors also. Will keep playing and update later on.


----------



## piske

Gave 15 donations to Blathers so the museum will be upgraded! Placed Nook’s Cranny and found my next 3 villagers, Bubbles, Walker and Olive! I haven’t had any of them before, so I’m looking forward to having them on my island :3


----------



## JemAC

opened my mail and placed some orders
visited Murphy - who'd moved in to fill the empty spot
visited the shops - bought some more customisation kits
watered the flowers
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
purchased some rugs from Sahara
did a bit of fishing and bug catching
got a pearl from Pascal
spoke to all my villagers - gave gifts to Cookie, Erik and Bunnie
popped balloons - mostly contained bells and one had a table with tablecloth
agreed to sell the table to Cookie
was given a mixer by Raymond
did a bit more terraforming
crafted and customised some more items
planted a few trees
did some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-worked on my entrance a little bit
-went diving to earn a bit of pocket money
-found gigi and moved her in!
-went back to sunday to spend 51k on turnips
-tted to next thursday and sold them at the price of 568 per turnip and earned about 230k!


----------



## Mu~

Moved Molly's house and got Stitches replacing Flo.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Checked my mailbox got yesterday’s order 
Placed some new order from nooks shopping 
Bought new festive item 
Gave some gift to villagers continue gifting them non native fruits for their photos 
Today I got both rare fishes tuna and blue marlin again
I went to rare island using nmt and brought some woods and hardwood and fruits 
Craft some furniture today


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Other things I did today:
-Kicked out Roscoe and started to island hop again.
-Stole my sisters switch so I could TT to Sunday to keep buying turnips to earn myself 10mil bells from my high turnip price. (also gave her 10mil because I love her  )


----------



## xara

*february 6th*
️ checked the mail; received a fishing vest from fuchsia, a table lamp from zucker and an item that i ordered! 
 bam’s moving out today; bit of an impulsive decision to let him go but it feels right :’)
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
️ got “rockin’ k.k.” from mr. slider
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 bought the “summer-shell rug” diy from @Jhine7 (thank you again!) + tt’d back to april to get the “wobbling zipper toy” diy :’)
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake 
 checked the recycling bin
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a fishing vest (green) and kung-fu tee (light blue) from able’s + flower seeds and a festivale lamp (pink) from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/6
• Took the Orchid mantis model out of the mail.
• Attended Slider's show; he played Bubblegum K.K.
• Since the show interrupted my present deliveries, I decided to send everyone's gifts in the mail (and subsequently reached the third Popular Pen Pal milestone) 
• Made a perfect snowman and received two large snowflakes!
• Picked out and wrapped more gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Shawna

I actually reset again.  Hopefully this will be the last time.

1. I got a lot of Nook miles and paid off my first loan
2. I built a snowman and got a large snowflake and I DIY for it
3. I caught some creatures and gave them to Nook (the rest are waiting outside the museum that I should the get the tent for in 40 minutes)

Didn't get the dreaded barreleye or oarfish, but I did get a sturgeon.


----------



## Pyoopi

I uh.. took a _somewhat_ cursed photoshoot    I really don't know what compelled me to do it.
Maybe it's the spirit of Valentine's Day coming up.


----------



## bestfriendsally

we had a ceremony for the first bridge on my island & the museum today :3


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I finally started decorating my house! (It has been fully paid off for a few months now and I stayed playing the game in March, but I never felt like decorating it)


----------



## maria110

I did so much this weekend that I can't remember all of it.  I finally got the expanded Nook's Cranny and the final upgrade of the museum.  I got all 10 dreamies moved onto my new island.  I wish I could have 12 villagers though because there are a couple more that fit the theme but not enough slots. I now have 8 bridges and 8 inclines.  I'm still not happy with the new island but it is coming along.  It might take awhile for me to figure out how to fill all the spaces while staying with the theme.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Cookie, Erik and Bunnie - received Cookies photo   
was given an apron by Fauna
did quite a lot of fishing and bug catching today
picked up todays pearl from Pascal
crafted some items - mostly tools today
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up fossils
popped some balloons
watered flowers and planted a few more trees
completed some Nook Miles tasks
did a little more island decorating


----------



## maria110

I did more stuff.  Attempted to make a land bridge.  It's okay so far.  Let Croque move out and moved Walt in.  I like them both so thought Walt should have a turn--"pockets!"  Used my remaining NMT to travel to mystery islands but didn't get a bamboo one.  I need more bamboo trees but can wait awhile.  Could time travel to young spring bamboo time and plant the sprouts.


----------



## Shawna

1. Donated 15 creatures to the Blathers, and I should be getting the museum once the day resets in an hour and a half
2. Caught some more new creatures including an oarfish, bagworm, the elusive barreleye, and others.  They are waiting outside of Blathers tent
3. Gathered 30 softwood, 30 wood, 30 hardwood, and 30 iron nuggets.  I haven't gotten to the point were I needed to give them to Nook yet, but I should once the day resets
4. Talked to Tom Nook about my first loan.  I actually paid it off yesterday, but I didn't talk to Nook yet (I forgot I had to talk to him twice).  But my tent should be gone once 5AM hits.
5. Helped Gulliver


----------



## Pyoopi

I probably won't stop writing letters though.


----------



## Arckaniel

i'm starting to play again, idk how long i'll keep playing but i'm doing small things that i could do on the right side of my island! planning on cleaning up the left side soon and start working on that as well, need to watch more island tours tho for more inspo as i haven't played for quite a while lol


----------



## xara

*february 7th*
️ checked the mail; received a collarless shirt from fuchsia, a strawberry hat from skye and a letter from the HHA!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 went island hopping and invited deirdre <3
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got a large snowflake from my other snowboy!
 got a pearl from pascal
️ completed the “shady shakedown” nm achievement!!
 checked the recycling bin; found some holey socks, a treadmill and a diner apron 
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought letter jackets (all variants) and a tweed skirt (blue) from able’s + customization kits and a festivale confetti machine (pink) from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character got the patron of the arts thingo!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
chopped some wood and dug up all the fossils
had all fossils found today and the ones in storage assessed
visited the shops, sold the fossils and bought some more customisation kits
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Erik and Bunnie, received Bunnies photo today   
did quite a lot of fishing - trying to reach the 5000 mark, only about 800 to go - and caught some bugs
found Gullivarrr back littering the beach and as I was about to go diving anyway I woke him up and found his communicator 
received another pearl from Pascal
agreed to buy an emblem blazer from Erik
completed a treasure hunt for Diana, received a balloon hat
popped some balloons
completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Nodokana

First island
- Traded
- Cleaned up island
- Uploaded DA
- Shopped

Second island
- Shopped
- Got Tammy to move out since I have her on my first island
- Went on a villager hunt. Goal: Kiki, Lily, or Felicity
- Got Lily on the first ticket.


----------



## JKDOS

Started tearing down part of my first island so I can redo it. Also, since I had neglected the flowers the entire month of January, I had to dig up over 700 of them.


----------



## maria110

I did a bunch more tasks.  I worked more on my land bridge.  Greta gave her approval.  Such a nice mouse <3


----------



## Seelie

_Muir Wood_

Chatted to all of my villagers
Brought Kiki some medicine since she was miserable and sick :')
Updated my Dream Address -- not that I changed a _ton_ of stuff around, but it felt like about time since I did a little bit of cleaning up of Toy Day decorations recently and made my orchard less functional, more aesthetic
Ordered some books and plants off of Nook Shopping
_Inverness_

Chatted to and gifted all of my villagers
Finished moving the last 2 villager houses into the neighborhood
Found Redd and went back and forth a few times to buy statues to decorate the neighborhood with
While bothering Redd, had Rosie ping to move out and let her go since she's in a starter peppy house -- think I'll at least get started on villager hunting for another cat to replace her tonight!  Hoping for Punchy or Kabuki in particular, but won't turn down Lolly, Kid Cat, or Olivia either.


----------



## miraxe

I FINALLY took down the Christmas decorations. I was waiting until I had all of the items I wanted for my Festivale set-ups, which I finally got last night and finally put up today. I decided to stick with the red items for my main display. I wanted to do blue at first, but it was just easier to do red since that's my island's color. It actually worked out really well with black and red flowers. I also spiced it up with some bouquets and floral DIY items. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Shawna

1. So, it turns out that I had to wait a day to get the museum.  I should finally get it once the day resets in five hours.  Then I will be able to donate the many things I have been collecting outside of the museum.
2. Caught some new critters including the anchovy, tuna, blue marlin, and others
3. Gave the materials I I needed for Nook's Cranny to Timmy (or Tommy, I don't remember).  I don't know if I get the shop in five hours or the day after.  Hopefully in five hours.
4. Built a perfect snowboy
5. Helped Wisp

It's my third time doing all this beginning stuff, and I cannot remember a thing. XDDDD


----------



## xara

*february 8th*
 checked the mail; received a dotted raincoat from fuchsia and a letter from whitney!
 deirdre moved in today :’)
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 helped out gulliver
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 ordered clothes for my villagers
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 mailed a “welcome!” letter to deirdre
 checked the recycling bin; found a long polka skirt
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought a dotted raincoat (grey), racing outfits (red, yellow) and bobby socks (black, grey) from able’s + a festivale lamp (pink) from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Shawna

xara said:


> *february 8th*
> checked the mail; received a dotted raincoat from fuchsia and a letter from whitney!
> deirdre moved in today :’)
> did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
> talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
> helped out gulliver
> sold stuff
> shot down balloons
> ordered clothes for my villagers
> built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
> mailed a “welcome!” letter to deirdre
> checked the recycling bin; found a long polka skirt
> collected my daily bonus nook miles
> checked the shops; bought a dotted raincoat (grey), racing outfits (red, yellow) and bobby socks (black, grey) from able’s + a festivale lamp (pink) from nook’s!
> completed some nook mile achievements


Wait.  I thought you could only get one large snowflake per snowboy. :OOO


----------



## xara

Shawna said:


> Wait.  I thought you could only get one large snowflake per snowboy. :OOO



you can get one large snowflake from each of your perfect snowboys each day until they melt!


----------



## ```

I checked to see what was in store at Nook's Cranny, and bought some furniture to fill up the catalog
There were Christmas decorations outside that were taken down and replaced with other decorations
Did a bit of terraforming and used QR code paths to add new things for the isle
Ankha was gifted a yummy coconut and I spoke with Pecan and Piper
I grabbed some items out of my storage at home to continue furnishing the island
Some mush lamps were customized with different colors
Sent a few letters attached with a nice gift
Isabelle told me that plenty of shooting stars were to be seen, so I was able to wish on a bunch of shooting stars!
Bought the Festivale Reaction set in preparation for the day of Festivale
My character went to sleep to prepare for the next day


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/7
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at a total of 222,302 points! It looks like the score's going up!
• Ran around and delivered the gifts!
• Made a perfect snowman and received three large snowflakes!
• Maddie was thinking about moving away. Although the thought was very tempting, I ended up deciding on asking her to stick around, at least until after Shione's one-year anniversary on March 20th.
• A new announcement appeared on the board outside Resident Services, declaring that Kitty's birthday is coming up on the 15th. It sounds like Festivale is going to be quite busy! 
• Cleared out some excess flower growth.
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.

2/8
• Received a bunch of thank-you letters and gifts in the mail!
• Bought new things at the Ables'!
• Delivered the gifts I wrapped yesterday! 
• Discovered that a 26th Lily-of-the-Valley plant had grown in! 
• Couldn't find the snowballs, so no snowman was made today... However, I did still receive three large snowflakes from the others.
• Label was visiting today, this time with another vacation-themed challenge. She seemed to like my choices, and presented me with a Labelle knit shirt as a reward.
• Picked out and wrapped more gifts to give to my villagers tomorrow. 
• Harry and Kitty got into a fight of some sort; I agreed to help smooth things over.


----------



## Arckaniel

I just cleaned the left side of my island! My island is back to 5 stars lol i'm gonna go and try terraforming probably later or tomorrow depending on my mood lmao but i'm so glad i got the items out of the way


----------



## LambdaDelta

I finally finished farming gold roses for my money garden


----------



## ChocoPie22

I did my daily routine! Found the coin rock, shook a bell tree, and did a bunch of trades!!!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a pirate hat from Gulivarrr and a bingo wheel from Bunnie
agreed to sell the bingo wheel to Sherb
returned a lost item to Chèvre, received a Terry-cloth nightcap
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Erik and Murphy
chopped trees, hit rocks and dug up fossils
collected all the fossils from storage and had them assessed and then sold
crafted and customised items
continued to decorate my island
did quite a lot of bug catching today
got another pearl from Pascal
popped some balloons


----------



## Cpdlp92

I sold everything laying on the floor on my Island that was not good anymore. I had a villager moved out and was able to get Judy, she is soo cute and lovely. I wanted Julian but didn't find him so I got her instead which worked out. I did some tt demolish 1 bridge and 1 incline, and put another one in another spot. I dig some fossils and turn them in to the museum, the rest I gave them to my villager hoping to get their pictures. I changed my outfit to a flight attendance and my character look so cuteee. I finally decorated the tailor surroundings and it looks beautiful. I pick up all the flowers laying around and sold them since no one wanted them. So far for today that is all, probably will play later on a little more.


----------



## visibleghost

i did so much time travelling. went and got some stuff in august and in june for a trade, finally got everything and went through with the trade so now i have all illuminated diys finally. (nookazon is..... so expensive)
then bonbon asked to move out from my main town and i said yes because i've grown tired of her, even though i love her. so i kicked her out and realized i needed a peppy. i don't want to keep audie on my other island, so i tt:ed until she asked to move and moved her into my main town from my secondary town. 

i also tried to do some flower cleanup, but after both winter snowstorms and summer rain the situation is quite extreme and i have a huge field of flowers.


----------



## Plum Pudding

I didn't post yesterday but OMG I found the tarantula island!!  Hello $$$$$$$$

And today Leif visited my island and gave me the hedge DIY!!!!!  I thought I would have to wait until nature day or trade


----------



## Seelie

_Muir Wood_
 Bought a couple pieces of art from Redd​ Moved in Poppy and Pecan to replace Kiki and Purrl​ Started to amiibo in Maple to replace Fauna -- I still love her, but I have her photo and she's still in her plain starter house, so I think it's finally time for her to move on​​_Inverness_
 Finished the villager hunt that I started yesterday; I found Kiki after 136 tickets and decided I'd rather have her on my cat island than on my other island, which was partly what triggered the villager cycling on Muir Wood​ Literally didn't have the energy to do anything else :') ​


----------



## Shawna

1. Got the ladder!  It took FOREVER to get it first and second time around, but this time it didn't take NEARLY as long. 

2. Prepared the three houses for Big Top, Audie, and Megan.  I invited Audie and Megan from mystery tours, I don't plan on making them permanent dreamies, but I thought I'd invite them for a while because they are new to NH, vibrant, and fun villagers.  And I got extremely lucky with Big Top, because he is like my favorite lazy.  Him and I go way back to my very first AC town in CF.  Him and I moved in on the same day (I didn't get to play until the day after that town was made).

3. Donated the creatures I had been piling up by the museum.  I also caught and donated some new ones including the stringfish, centipede, spider, and others.  I got the stringfish on my third or fourth use of bait. ^_^

4. Gave pascal a scallop

5. Bought some stuff from Leif


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/9
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Lily the Frog. 
• Received two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. I ended up using only one of them today.
• Delivered the wrapped presents!
• Marshal showed me how to make an ironwood cart!
• Sahara was here today, and I bought her completely out.
• Couldn't find today's snowballs, so I didn't get to make snowman. However, I did still receive two large snowflake from the others (and at this point, I'm starting to think I might be good on my large snowflake stock)
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## xara

*february 9th*
️ checked the mail; received a throwback mitt chair from fuchsia, a dala horse from gulliver, a hydrangea umbrella from audie and the items that i ordered!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 delivered a package for kid cat from fuchsia
️ bought a glowing painting from redd
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 gifted new clothes to fuchsia, skye and sprinkle :’)
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a cardboard box
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a cardigan-shirt combo (grey) and sports tanks (4, 5, 6, 8) from able’s + a festivale garland (pink) from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave medicine to Fauna and presents to Erik and Murphy
chopped trees, hit rocks, dug fossils
did some more bug catching
picked up today pearl from Pascal
crafted and customised some items
watered the flowers
planted a few more trees
did a little more island decorating
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Seelie

_Muir Wood_
 Amiibo-invited Maple in for the second day, made her a grass standee
 Chatted to all of my villagers 
 Agreed to let Fauna move out - I was going to kick her out for Maple anyway, but it feels a little better since it's her idea now
 Dug up communicator parts for Gulliver
 Will be logging back in later to wish on stars & check for Celeste

_Inverness_
 Amiibo-invited Punchy in for the second day, scavenged up cardboard boxes to make him a cardboard bed
 Chatted to and gifted all of my villagers
 Bought a Glowing Painting from Redd
 Traded some tbt for NMT and bells
 Paid off my 1.5mill bell loan


----------



## Peach_Jam

Not much today but I did some trades and finally ordered all the variations I wanted of the chocolate heart, bouquet and the lunar New Years items :3


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Been working on this lake allot, it's almost done, but now I'm working on rivers since it looks plain in the background without the other layers finished.


----------



## deana

I actually got a lot done today!

When I opened the game Isabelle let me know that there was a visitor at the campsite today, so I headed over there to see who it was and... it was Croque! I didn't invite him but it did lead to me checking out pictures of his house online and he has quite a nice house! So I learned something new.

Picked up my ordered items from the mail and placed an order for more items for the bedroom I am working on in my house, plus some red envelopes to give out to friends for New Years! 

Talked to my villagers, I gave some wrapped fruits to Julia as I am working on getting her photo. 

Sold off a few stacks of materials because I had accumulated too many, I also sold a few bits of furniture that I had placed around my island that I decided not to keep. 

Did some terraforming    I have not touched the terraforming app in quite some time! I made some changes to my river waterfall to make it look more natural and I think it looks waaaaay better now. I also created a pond because my island has been without one for a little while.


----------



## sushicatlikesart

I found a villager to replace Audie today! After 17 nmt I finally found coco!~


----------



## Cirice

Today - well yesterday - I terraformed again after I finally managed to remove almost every flower of my enormous flower field that was a mistake. 3 shovels later, I only kept two of each flower if I ever decide to grow some more, especially the rares ones. That thing was out of control lmao, never do a flower field if you're not sure you can keep it in place ! 
Now, I'm going to make a *flower line* with one of each flower in everycolor, don't know where yet but I better plan it this time.


----------



## Shawna

Technically some of these were yesterday as I am late to write this...
* Welcomed Audie to Utopia
* Caught my first bluegill, pale chub, popeyed goldfish, and ranchu goldfish (since resetting) and donated them to the museum
* Unlocked Customization
* Helped Gullivarrr
* Built a perfect snowman


----------



## Sharksheep

Did these yesterday
Time travel a lot to grow some bamboo.
Moved some houses around
Got Aurora adopted and found Keaton on an island. I'm determined to get all the eagle photos now and I think I'm just missing Avery's.
Laid down paths for the Asian theme neighborhood


----------



## piske

I don’t know if this is an accomplishment but I went on my mystery island tour this morning and found Lily! She’ll be coming to my island


----------



## t3llusagi

Made some pretty big changes today/yesterday. I first moved Sherb's house to the opposite side of the island to give both him an Ruby more of a yard, Then I repathed the whole island from the stone patch to the arched tile path. Then I moved Ruby's house a little bit more to the right and made a stage with instruments next to her house. I also built an outdoor gym for Genji (and Rory when I get him back). I also finally removed all my holly bushes and put in pink camilla bushes, ad did some light festivale decorating.


----------



## AstralFirework

I'm in the process of turning one huge field of pink and white mums into a smaller half-field of pink and red mums - the color contrast is a lot more impressive to my mind. I put a street down the middle of the field that leads directly to my campsite, which I should probably look at renovating in the near future. 

I did a lot of stuff yesterday and finally got myself a 5-star rating! Built a cafe area near the beach on the left hand side of  my island (the devs need to increase the amount of food furniture!), built a conservatory/greenhouse area near the bottom right hand corner of my map (although sadly I don't have many impressive plants to stock it with yet), and put down fences in a lot of different places.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops
caught some more bugs - trying to catch up too the number of fish I've caught, still over 1000 to go
picked up another pearl from lovely Pascal
went island hopping for a replacement for Chèvre, finally found Molly   
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Erik and Murphy
popped some balloons, mainly received bells
dug up some flowers that were growing out of control
watered some flowers
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
completed some Nook Miles tasks
crafted some items
dug up some manila clams and crafted some fish bait
continued decorating the island
planted some more trees at the campsite area


----------



## xara

*february 10th*
️ checked the mail; received  some mariachi clothing from fuchsia, a down jacket from deirdre and a pleather fringe bag from audie!
 had a camper today; it was vladimir :’)
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
️ did one of label’s fashion checks and got some labelle tights 
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 went island hopping and invited pashmina <3
️ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got a large snowflake from my other snowboy!
 completed #4 of the “greedy weeder” nm achievement 
️ checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets, cream and sugar and a sari
 ordered the new seasonal items
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a old-school jacket (green), sweater on shirts (blue, grey, green) and kandooras (brown, grey) from able’s + a festivale drum (pink) from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I earned my 90th and 91st photos, from Annalisa and Zucker.  <3


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/10 (snowing!)
• Delivered the wrapped gifts. 
• Maddie showed me how to make a cardboard sofa. 
• Found a recipe for a Pear Dress inside of a bottle that had washed up on the beach.
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today; luckily, it didn't take very long to find the phone.

2/11
• Received a pirate-treasure crown in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Had to do some weeding, as they'd popped up in hidden places.
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed.
• Bought new things from the seasonal selection! 
• Removed some excess flower growth. 
• Ran into Wisp; after helping him out, I received a faux-shearling skirt as a reward...
• C.J. was also here today, this time with a small-fry challenge. After completing it I brought him three salmon to use for a collectible.


----------



## Arckaniel

detailed my sunken waterfall area yesterday! here's the progress, posted this on twitter first lol:


Spoiler












planning on putting one character house and two villager houses in that area so i have to figure out where i should put those and also how i'm gonna terraform the surrounding area, feel like that's gonna be harder to do than the sunken waterfall itself lol but we'll cross the bridge when we get there. also i actually already changed the chair and table there to a log round table with three mush stools since as i said that area is dedicated for one character and two villagers...


----------



## xara

*february 11th*
 checked the mail; received a letter from beau, a bathrobe from fuchsia, a moss ball from deirdre, a tailors ticket from label and the items that i ordered!
 pashmina moved in today <3
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 helped out gulliver
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 sent a “welcome!” letter to pashmina 
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought skiwear (red) from able’s + a festivale stall (pink) from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Islander

I managed to get 3 wasps for Flick - I am awful at catching them and they always sting me. I somehow managed to catch all 3 to make a model while only getting stung once.

I have been trying to make paths that I can run through without flowers to at least every major place on my island I visit regularly. I still have work to do (removing trees/ furniture so they are no longer in my way), but at least now I've removed all the flowers. On the other hand, it is snowing on my island so it remains to be seen how many flowers will grow back tomorrow...


----------



## Arckaniel

changed a lot of my qr codes today, i have finally succumbed to the "the path" trend and is now using a cobblestone variation of the path and from now on is going to be more simple in placing qr codes instead of putting qr codes in every block... i honestly think it's a really great idea to do so, i think i like the path better than the stepping stone path i have before, i now understand the hype on the path, also being more simple in qr placement is also a really great change


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I almost finished decorating my house!  It has been almost a year..


----------



## John Wick

Picked one weed, and dug up four fossils.


----------



## JellyBeans

- finally got around to forming a coherent decoration plan with all the festivale stuff (up until now it was all just kind of.. dumped in one area)
- did a bunch more nook plus mile stuff
- helped gullivarr
- planted some bushes to finally finish off my entrance
- got the mermaid rug DIY from pascal
- and finally remembered to order a bunch of seasonal stuff from the catalog (the valentine's and lunar new year stuff)


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a real Academic Painting from Raymond
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Erik and Murphy, received Eriks photo   
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
had fossils in storage assessed and sold
watered the flowers, dug up a few more
went diving, picked up another pearl from Pascal
found CJ on the island and completed his seasports challenge
sold fish to CJ and gave him 3 Tunas for a model
popped balloons
crafted items, including a lot of fish bait
did a lot of fishing - sold more fish to CJ
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## ```

I did a decent amount of terraforming and changed a good chunk of my island around to change up the look of the entrance
Gave gifts to Ankha, Piper, Portia, and Pecan in hopes of receiving their photos one day
Collected the full Festivale set to have a Festivale party on the island
Changed up the look of the first room in my home to a much more decorative theme layout
The design of the Plaza was re-arranged to something more different
I witnessed a dung beetle rolling over a massive snowball towards Lionel and Lionel became surprised as the beetle flew away 

Bought items from the catalog
Delivered letters
I added many confetti cannons at the entrance of my island because it looks fascinating with all of the confetti launching upwards
Watered the flowers that I had next to some waterfalls


----------



## Matt0106

Tangy arrived on my island! Very excited to decorate her plot (anyone got an idea on what to put aside from fruit furniture?)


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- started my new island andromeda!!! i deleted raindrop to do this but all ill miss from it is mint and daisy, who i can get on this island anyways
- gave nook some fish so he can get blathers on over here, i sat his tent down
- made my first perfect snowboy and got the diy for the ice table


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- started helping blathers, got him 15 specimens
- upgraded my tent into a home with a black roof
- got a formal paper out of a tree
- made my second perfect snowboy, and got the frozen treat set
- helped gulliver for the first time
- got the first pocket organization guide (thank god)
- designed both my eyebrows+cheeks and flag designs
- started digging up lots of manilla clams ti make fishbait to sell on nookazon


----------



## xara

*february 12th*
 lunar new year started today!! i don’t celebrate but it was nice to see isabelle and my villagers talking about it <3
 checked the mail; received a letter from zucker, full-body tights from deirdre, coveralls with arm covers from fuchsia, a sombrero from gulliver and bubblegum from pashmina!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 sprinkle wasn’t feeling well today so i brought her some medicine :’)
 delivered a package for audie from zucker
 bought rugs from saharah; got 1 new one (green checked rug)!
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 did some flower removal
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake + got 3 large snowflakes from my other snowboys!
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a cardboard box
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought athletic pants (navy blue) from able’s + a festivale drum (pink) from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## piske

Got my Cast Master finished this afternoon


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received my Tuna model from CJ and an hourglass from Fauna
placed some orders
visited the shops - restocked on customisation kits
crafted more fish bait and went fishing - only 700 more to go till 5000 (feel like this is going to take forever)
spoke to all my villagers - gave gifts to Murphy and Molly
found Flick, sold off my storage bugs and handed over 3 Madagascan sunset moths that I'd been keeping hold off over for a model
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
popped balloons
agreed to deliver a present to Erik from Cookie - it was red basketball tank so wasn't too bad compared to some other questionable clothes items I've had to deliver in the past
did some diving and got another pearl from Pascal
crafted some items
watered the flowers, planted some more white roses
did a little flower re-arranging at the front of my island to add in some more colours
did a bit of redecorating in the house
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## maria110

I made a noodle cafe and put down a lot of paths.  I made a rock garden.  I gave more gifts to Walt, Marina, Becky, and Goldie, but no photos.  I really want Marina's photo so I can move her out and move Elvis back in via Amiibo.  I like her but Elvis matches my island theme better.


----------



## Arckaniel

actually yesterday but i finally finished detailing my resident services area! as i changed up my qr codes and made my qr code placement process simpler, i really liked how it turned out way better than what i did before, also added a lot of trees vs. a lot of furnitures like i did before which ia a very smart choice imo, here's some pics of before and after (w/o furnitures vs. w/ furnitures):


Spoiler



before:












after:








pic before change of qr codes (only pic i have lol):


----------



## Rosch

Today is Valentine's Day. Opened my mailbox and got 11 Valentine's letter from all of my villagers and Isabelle. Gifted them chocolates and bouquets in return.


----------



## John Wick

Did the Festivale, got the float.

Underwhelmed again.


----------



## xara

*february 13th*
️ checked the mail; received a faux-hair sweater from zucker!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 got “surfin’ k.k” from mr. slider 
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ tried to tt a villager out and failed
 checked the recycling bin; found an old tire
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a festivale balloon lamp from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## meo

- bought things I don't have in my catalog from Able's 
- proceeded to clean out my storage again of unwanted clothes from Able's 
- cleaned up newly spawned flowers
- open the plethora of letters that were in my mail today; was not expecting a letter from each resident
- ordered some more things for a friend's town
- adjusted some outdoor decor for spring
- talked to residents
- sold some fruit towards achieve


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Um, so apparently, my island finally got a five star rating after seeing a lily of the valley this morning. It seemed like dumping festivale furniture around the town plaza did the trick and I wasn't even trying to get the rating lol.


----------



## Valeris

I finally decided on a design for half of my island, mostly. It's a start.


----------



## lana.

i opened my game today, first time since New Years woo! I got some stuff done with the placement of houses and some terraforming. I think I may slowly be changing my island from being full of garbage and flowers to just being full of flowers...... time will tell.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- got a chocolate heart in the mail from canberra for valentines day
- gulliver sent me the lucky cat
- got the pretty good tools recipe
- made another perfect snowboy, and got the ice wand recipe 
- got the snowflake wall recipe out of a balloon
- used nooks nmt he gave me to go and try to get more iron, and i ran into kiki, a dreamy of mine!!!!
- helped the nooklings with the items needed to make the shop

then i tted a day ahead because im excited for kiki lol
- built and set up the bridge
- built and furnished all of the homes. kiki, zucker, and tammi is all who are moving in!


----------



## Arckaniel

cleared out my entrance area today! 
gonna redo it and hopefully make it better than before lol, its just too much inclines wasted on my entrance that i just have to redo it completely as i still need more inclines for other things lmaooo it was my very first project so it was kinda sad to let go of it, it surely will be missed! 


Spoiler


----------



## Lavochain

I haven't played in around a month and have finally got back into the game today. 

I've terraformed for the first time and started creating a place for my campsite on the peninsula. I now have a double waterfall cascading down the side. 

I've also begun a second villager rep account to create my b&b on the cliffs, with access to my secret beach. 

I've had so much fun today.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

I made a rainbow field of flowers and also a rather questionable addition to my horror house and it’s yard area


----------



## Baroque

My villagers sent me an excessive amount of chocolate and heart-shaped bouquets or whatever so I decorated the front of my house with some of that stuff and it fits in really well


----------



## JKDOS

I got Punchy's photo


----------



## JemAC

opened a lot of mail and gifts, read many lovely letters
placed some orders
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
crafted and customised some mushroom items
did a little island decorating
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Murphy and Molly, received Murphys photo   
watered the flowers and planted some more white roses
dug up some of the flowers at the front of the island as I wasn't fully happy with the colour scheme
caught a lot of bugs
picked up a pearl from Pascal
put down some more hedge fencing
popped balloons
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## angelcat621

I finally got the gold trophy from the HHA. All that redecorating of my upstairs paid off. Also I opened my mail and got a bunch of candy and flowers from my villagers. So cute!


----------



## maria110

I opened all the Valentine packages; the notes were cuter than the gifts.  If I'd  known villagers were going to give the gifts, I would have bought fewer at the Nook ATM.  Ditto for Festivale items. I should have read spoilers to know that Pave was going to give the items and we could use feathers to customize them.  I time traveled to play Festivale since I have to work most of tomorrow.  It was fun and reminded me of visiting New Orleans years ago.  I love New Orleans!  I wish Pave had given us some wrought iron French Quarter looking arches, fences and gazebos and things, lol, but the float is neat.  I wish it were customizable though.

I also booted Marina by inviting Elvis back using Amiibo.  I was tired of trying to get her photo and even used the full pockets fruit stack trick to no avail.  I will invite her back in the future probably.  I was also tired of trying to get Goldie's photo and let her move.  Then I did the fruit stack trick to give her one last item and she did send her photo in the mail.  Thanks, Goldie!

I invited several villagers by Amiibo, such as Marcel and found Ellie on a mystery island.


----------



## piske

It’s raining tonight on my island and I’ve caught 3 coelacanths!!! I needed to donate one so I wanna catch one more so I can make a model :3

AND I JUST CAUGHT A MARLIN what is happening lol


----------



## Snek

- I checked the mail today for all my PCs and received many chocolate hearts and flower bouquets from my villagers and Isabelle.
- Bought a second Festivale stall for the event tomorrow


----------



## annex

I time traveled and played Festivale. I was finally able to customize some Pave pieces and display them.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I did the Festivale Event, caught all the feathers, and got the Festivale Float. Its cool I guess.


----------



## maria110

I just received Becky's photo. Yay!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/12 (Happy Lunar New Year!)
• Recieved a salmon model in the mail via C.J.
• Discovered that a campfire had been set up in the plaza in front of Resident Services.
• Kicks was here today, so I spent a little money on him.
• (Ended up quitting early, I wasn't having a very good day   )

2/13 (Snowing!)
• There was a visitor at the campsite today, but I forgot to go check on them (and then fell asleep before I could remember to go back) 
• Attendance Slider's show; he played K.K. Ragtime.
• Spent a lot of time designing new pieces of clothing!
• Ended up having to delete my old purple path tester to make design space... (I'm so mad about the 110-design limit  ) Also ended up having to delete a few old hat, shirt, and phone case designs...
• Uploaded seven new punk-themed patterns and two case design to the design kiosk!
• Reorganized a few items in my room.
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to give to my villagers tomorrow.

2/14
• Found a ton of V-Day letters in my mailbox! 
• Today's HHA  S-rank puts us at 222,890 points! (it went up by at least 500 points!)
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Delivered 6 of the gifts, and sent the remaining 4 through the mail.
• Did some weeding and gardening.


----------



## Tapioca123

I mapped out where my two houses might go using dirt pathways (trying to build something like a gothic mansion) and kicked Blather's butt to the beach until I can find a new place for the museum. Also day 20 on trying to get Raymond's photo, still nothing _sigh_


----------



## xara

*february 14th*
️ checked the mail; received valentine’s cards from all my villagers + isabelle and a letter from the HHA!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 did a trade
️ built my first tiny perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake!
 checked the recycling bin
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a festivale stall (pink) and wrapping paper from nook’s! 
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sharksheep

This is from yesterday, haven't done the Festivale event yet.

Moved Tank's house
Removed some furniture and trees from my entrance so I can get ready to decorated. Played around with some ideas for a flea market / stall area.
Started working on a little tea shop / Asian restaurant.
Got rid of some bamboo because they were blocking the view and the walking paths
Shot down some balloons
Sent gifts to friends and got rid of some random furniture
Gave talked to everyone and gave gifts to villagers


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
took a quick trip round the island to dig up all the fossils, hit some rocks on the way round, and took them to be assessed
caught some bugs
popped a couple of balloons
watered the flowers
crafted another watering can and net
customised a mush table and some mush stools
visited the shops to sell the assessed fossils and bought a couple more customisation kits
spoke to all my villagers
spoke to Pave and learnt the rainbow feather DIY
caught feathers (mostly purple and green) and traded some with my villagers
crafted some rainbow feathers
exchanged feathers with Pave for some more items
received the Festival Float
gave up with Pave when he wanted feathers for another float
customised some festival items I had in storage using rainbow feathers


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character got the DAL sunglasses.

Only 225 trips to go.


----------



## Fye

a whole bunch of stuff

but two simple panels in front of the beach shack to make it look more like a building than a random corner
finally got around to making the seaside theater I had planned months ago. Instead of filling it with seats I put two lawn chairs and a cushion, and filled the rest of the space with animal furniture items (the paper tiger doll, Mrs Flamingo, mama panda, puppy plush, and the T-rex) to make it look like more of an audience. For now the screen is a big LCD TV with a projector in front of it but I'll tweak that later. There's also a popcorn machine, water cooler, and cooler box nearby.
adjusted an alt's house to be in line with the buildings around it
made a new alt so I can turn his house into a school/university - paying off all his loans made a serious dent in my island representative's bank account so it looks like I'll be buying turnips for the first time in forever soon
getting enough nook miles for the first house upgrade, the eye colors, and the pop haircuts took even longer somehow, but the free miles with every house upgrade helped a lot
moved some more trees around to get all the fruit trees out of the forest and replace them with cedar trees. finished the ground floor but here are still a few fruit trees left on the higher levels
added a drum set to the concert area - still waiting for nooks to sell an electric guitar and synthesizer
put some valentines items around the house to make it look more february-ish


----------



## xara

*february 15th*
 festivale was today and i had fun participating!!
 checked the mail; received an evening bag from audie!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 built a perfect tiny snowboy and got a large snowflake + got a large snowflake from my other snowboy!
 went island hopping and invited moe <3
 checked the recycling bin; found a sleeping bag and tennis sweater
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought corduroy skirts (light grey, pink) and blossom dresses (blue, green, purple, yellow) from able’s + a festivale lamp (pink) from nook’s
 completed some nook mile achievements

also, the rainbow feather diy was the last one i needed!! now my collection is complete until new diys are added.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/15 (Festivale and Kitty's birthday! )
• Decided to dress the part for Festivale! I got myself decked out in the blue costume  (as much as I love purple, there was too much pink in the ensemble for my tastes) 
• Picked out a special item from storage and wrapped it up in green wrapping paper
• Found a 27th Lily-of-the-Valley plant! 
• Attended Kitty's birthday party! She seemed to really like her present! (An antique vanity) 
• Also reached the second Birthday Celebration milestone! 
• Caught veritable truckloads of feathers and snowflakes! 
• Found a recipe for the iceberg wall! 
• Recieved a ton of items from Pavé! 
• Decided to use the items to decorate the town, even if only for today. We could use some festive fever! 
• Managed to obtain all of the Festivale items and catalogue all of their alternate colors!  (Which took WAAAAAY too much feather hunting, crafting, and trading...)
• Finally got around to crafting some frozen items! 
• Cleared out a lot of storage space!
• Picked out and wrapped presents to hand out tomorrow. 
• Put my normal clothes back on and called it a night.


----------



## piske

My resident services is finally being upgraded today and will be reopened tomorrow! I like the beginning music but I’m really looking forward to having some variety :3 I was also really happy to catch enough trash to get the trash bag DIY, it’s so cute to me idk why


----------



## JellyBeans

- sent letters to all of my villagers (although they all contained the same message.. "<3")
- completed the bell ringer achievement (I think that's what it's called? the one where you spend a ton of bells)
- did a bunch of nook miles plus stuff
- talked to all villagers + gave them gifts
- finally replaced my seasonal wreath with a snazzy pansy wreath on my door
- updated my dream! finally
- helped Gulliver


----------



## visibleghost

i played the festivale event!! got a lot of things done relating to the event, did some time travelling to get more items i wanted (didn't go extremely well but oh well). also ordered some stuff and got my mailbox sorted out


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a flare skirt from Fauna, placed some orders
visited the shops, bought an upright piano
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Molly
agreed to deliver a gift to Sherb from Erik (it was a garbage pail, I really must stop agreeing to deliver these 'gifts'   )
was gifted some tiny shades from Cookie
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
caught some fish and bugs
crafted some items
customised a couple of balloon lamps with my rainbow feathers
watered the flowers
popped balloons
did some island decorating
completed some nook miles tasks


----------



## JKDOS

Town 1
- Told Diana she could move out
- Planted some trees
- Little terraforming

Town 2:
- Cleaned up some junk on the ground
- Helped Gulliver
 - Told Phoebe she could move out (FINALLY!)
 - Got Fuchia's Photo!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- my first campsite villager was here, and how fitting for a place called andromeda to get julian!!!
- kiki gave me the diy for a grass standee
- paid off my loan, only to get a new one lmao
- went villager hunting for the next plot, and found flora four tickets in!!!
- started giving my villagers gifts as theyve started accepting them
- planted my first coconuts 
- made a perfect snowboy, got the frozen sculpture diy


----------



## John Wick

Wasted 250k moving the ugly campsite to the beach and back, to get one row more of space for something else, and ended up demolishing, rebuilding, and demolishing the same bridge.

I ended up making my own bridge, and it looks better than the brick one.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/16
• Received and sorted through the packages that had arrived in the mail, along with a few gifts from my neighbors.
• Delivered the gifts that I had wrapped yesterday!
• Redd was visiting today, so I decided to drop by; I ended up walking out with a Serene painting!
• Kitty was actually thinking of moving away  (I have no idea why, her birthday was only yesterday). Thankfully, I was able to change her mind.
• Popped a balloon and found a recipe inside for a ski-slope wall!
• Bought a ton of customization kits.


----------



## xara

*february 16th*
️ checked the mail; received a letter from pashmina! 
 moe moved in today <3
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
️ delivered a package for zucker from pashmina
 caught an olive flounder for margie  
️ helped out gullivarrr
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 did a massive flower cleanup finally,,
️ sent a “welcome!” letter to moe
 checked the recycling bin; found a standard tearoom wall 
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought flower seeds from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Imbri

- Morning chores (branches, bottle, weeds, etc.)
- Visited Redd and was able to buy the real Gallant Statue! I have a fake displayed outside my museum, but now I have a real one to give Blathers.
- Checked with the villagers who were awake early.
- Visited Dobie. Lolly was there to help him celebrate his birthday. I gave him a beige  waistcoat. It looks great on him (tested at Harvey's) and it was on his list. I just hope he wears it and the new mechanic hasn't botched that.
- Tonight I'll finish checking in with villagers, hit the stores, and do a few little things around the island.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- did my dailies, including fossil evaluation and selling them and shaking trees for bees and items
- went to Able Sisters to get a new custom path for Lily's new garden (she is moving in tomorrow)
- made a hedge cube near the museum that includes a Moai Statue, red Festivale lamp, and a Kadomatsu
- gave a gift from Lobo to Midge
- interacted and gifted my villagers


----------



## JellyBeans

- received a fake motherly statue from rodney :c
- finally completed my 1,000th nook mile plus achievement (now just 2000 until completing the final stage of the nook mile achievement,, i cri)
- chopped a bunch of wood
- gifted all my villagers
- another attempt at cast master ended before i even hit my current 54
- celebrated dobie's birthday!
- finally went onto my second char and tried fixing his house up a bit! it's pretty good now but there's a couple finishing items I need to order to make it perfect and fill up the final gaps


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a digital clock from Fauna, and placed some orders
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Molly
took part in a treasure hunt with Murphy, received a student cap
caught some fish, bugs and sea creatures - received a pearl from Pascal
crafted some iron chairs and tables and customised them
swapped the blue festival stage at the outdoor pool area for a rainbow one, placed a rainbow stall down in the area too
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up fossils
popped some balloons
watered the flowers and dug up the blue and white roses near the entrance and moved them to the outdoor cafe, planted white and purple mums at the entrance now to go with the green and pink ones already there
dug up the red and pink camellia bushes on the hill behind RS and replaced them with hibiscus bushes
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- curly asked me to go give a gift to tammi, who apparently he had a fight with. it was a sleeved apron, if it didnt have the lower green sleeves it wouldnt look too bad but...yikes. she gave me an aran-knit sweater, which i also got from canberra earlier
- canberra gave me the diy for the iron garden bench and i found the diy for the bamboo bench on the beach
- helped gulliver out
- set up and paid for my first incline, a white-plank ramp


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/17 (NINTENDO DIRECT DAAAY, YAS LAWD!!!)
(It's also snowing today)
• Took the Serene painting out of the mail and took it to Blathers! 
• Went on a major Able's shopping spree...
• Gulliver washed up on shore again. Digging up the communicator parts went a lot quicker than usual.
• Caught a lot of snowflakes.


----------



## arikins

everyone has such a long list of chores and all i did was build a laundromat T-T


----------



## Xinyiki

To the post above me, any work towards your island is still as valid so be proud of your work regardless! ^^
As far as my island goes, there are some things that I’ve done in between item hunting for a friend:
•Managed to get some blue roses for a friend but thanks to its quick spread rate, I’ve managed to keep a few for myself for my island! I’ve also gotten basic hyacinth seeds as well as some purple, and continued my attempt to grow more gold roses (none grew today but that’s alright!)
•Got Diana and Julia to move out so I can get Walker and Cookie to move in! Working on have an even wolves and dogs villagers and managed to have Shep, Walker, Cookie, Whitney, Audie, Chief, and Fang so I’m getting there! 
•Added some paths leading up to various places; homes included. Though I’m mostly focused on rearranging homes and giving each home a small area next to them along with fences - which is a bit time consuming even with TT but hopefully I can get it done soon! 
•Can’t be 100% sure about this, but I believe I’ve completed the fossil section for the museum! I’ve been missing one piece for so long but someone was kind enough to trade me it for some nmt so I’m excited to work on the art room next. 
Think that’s about it for now! My island is still empty for the most part but I’m started to enjoy how it’s turning out so I feel accomplished for the work I’ve put in after not playing the game for a while ^^; I hope everyone else is enjoying playing the game above everything else!


----------



## xara

*february 17th*
️ checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle, a den desk from moe and a pirate-ship helm from gullivarrr!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 did a treasure hunt with pashmina
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ did another flower cleanup
 gave away some items for free
️ checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part, a baggy shirt and a cardboard box 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Azrael

Decided to flatten my island 

Worked on clearing out my storage first. I was almost at max with roughly 2200 items or so. Basically sold everything in storage that was purchasable. Got it down to about 1300 items after that
Then I started picking up all my crafted or unorderables from around my island and moving them to storage. 
After that I starting picking items that I could reorder and selling them. 
A section of my island has overgrown flowers so I worked on digging those up and selling them.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- flora moved in
- more villager hunting because i need something nice, i also hit all the rocks and collected sister fruit for gifts. ended up inviting apollo on ticket 23
- got ultimate pocket stuffing, custom design pro editor, tool ring, pop and cool hairstyles, and the stall diy
- found the diy for the kettle bathtub, woodland wall, tree standee, log stool, basement flooring, tall garden rock, and rocking horse from beaches
- paid off my home loan and got a new one


----------



## Scooty

Finished the Clam and Collected and Cast Master nook miles achievements, paid off my loan and upgraded my house to include a second floor! It's so much prettier now too


----------



## JellyBeans

didn't get much done but I finally got Tad's photo  so he's allowed to leave now I guess


----------



## Bobbo

After all these months of playing, I FINALLY received a 5 star rating.

How did I get it, you ask?

I’m not big into decorating, I prefer the “less is more” style. Isabelle repeatedly tells me “decorate, decorate, decorate!”

During Festivale, while turning in feathers upon feathers, to keep my inventory open and available, I was literally putting all the excess Festivale items in a spot on my island. Pieces upon pieces upon pieces were added while I attempted to get a full set of rainbow Festivale items (which I did not achieve, thankyouverymuch!).

The huge pile is still there as I just don’t know what to do with it, and lo and behold, that very pile is what pushed me to my 5 star rating.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks, dug fossils
spoke to all my villagers, gave Molly a gift and agreed to let Erik leave as I have his photo
tt'd to go island hopping - picked up Blaire   
watered the flowers and rearranged some of them
made the gap between the rows of fruit trees in the orchard one tile bigger
popped some balloons
crafted some items - mainly tools and fencing
customised some items
did some fishing - caught my 4500th fish, only 500 more to complete Angling for Perfection milestone 
went diving - picked up a pearl from Pascal
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/18
• Received a lucky cat in the mail from Gulliver!
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents. Two got sent through the mail. 
• Caught some more snowflakes.
• Apparently, Marshall and Marina got into a bit of a fight, and Marina felt bad about it; I decided to help smooth things over.
• Thanks to Kitty, I learned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three Emperor Butterflies.


----------



## Rosch

Finally obtained Reneigh's photo.

I'm thinking of replacing her or Raymond, but I think I'll wait until after the anniversary for a new villager. If Audie visits the campsite though, she has to be invited in.


----------



## xhyloh

finished decorating the areas around my campsite and museum!! so happy with how they turned out (sorry for wonky museum pic XD)



Spoiler: pics


----------



## VanitasFan26

I finished making a big area to add all the Mario items in when it comes out soon.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Another pretty empty day for me. Standard once-around the island. Shops are full of the same boring garbage they always are. No Redd or other interesting visitors. I bought some clothing items from Able's just to help flesh out my catalog. Otherwise...nope. Nada. Lol.


----------



## Nodokana

- Moved some items to my second island
- Terraformed a valley next to my forest
- Cleaned up the town
- Crafted items 
- Exchanged remaining feathers to Pave 
- Moved 3 characters houses
- Shopped 
- Ordered items
- Decorated interiors for multiple characters around various pokemon gym themes (ice, water, fire, mixture of bug + grass, fairy + psychic, flying, dark + ghost). Next goal is to work on the dragon, steel + electric, and rock / ground theme.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- apollo moved in
- put down the able sisters plot
- planted a few new fruits, oranges and apples
- got the jailbars diy on the beach and the wooden chest diy from zucker
- got stylish hair colors, body paint, and eye colors, completing the collection so i dont have to buy them anymore lol
- bought the rope fence diy
- bought the yellow heart bouquet on nookazon because it was the only color to not pop up for me


----------



## Yorli

I feel like I'm really close to being ready to reupload my dream address with my new island layout and I'm very excited! Of course i could be bor bored of it in a week after!!!!!!


----------



## Bluenymph

First time posting in this thread.

Today I:

- had a ceremony for opening the museum and my bridge
- bought a cute wetsuit and shoes which I'll get tomorrow
- welcomed Sprinkle (3rd villager) to my island
- shook/chopped all my trees
- generic rock/fish daily stuff
- started to plan out an area for an orchard
- went to two mystery islands in hopes of getting a new fruit (no luck). No villagers, either, though I guess that's because the plots are already sold to randoms.

Right now, I'm trying real hard not to TT to the next day. I really want to start designing my island, but I know getting Isabelle and three stars will take a bit. I really wanted to get to that point this weekend, but it looks like I'll have to wait another week or more.


----------



## tessa grace

Did some large renovations (added a bridge, elevated a sandbox-play area and able sisters, and added a staircase aswell) and started rock farming. I've just been working on my town alot over the past couple days. I also TTed to March 1st and almost cried because I can't wait for the snow to leave ahh


----------



## John Wick

Spent the whole day demolishing a cliff and waterfall, then ended up putting it back the way it was.

I hate terraforming and seriously considered deleting my game.


----------



## tessa grace

John Wick said:


> Spent the whole day demolishing a cliff and waterfall, then ended up putting it back the way it was.
> 
> I hate terraforming and seriously considered deleting my game.


I'm sorry that sounds kind of frustrating. I hope you can find some waterfall/cliff stuff for your island that you're satisfied with!


----------



## Bluenymph

John Wick said:


> Spent the whole day demolishing a cliff and waterfall, then ended up putting it back the way it was.
> 
> I hate terraforming and seriously considered deleting my game.



I'm sorry to hear this but 100% understand the overwhelming feeling you have. I'm not far in the game, but I can tell terraforming is going to stress me out aside from planning paths etc. So, when I reset early this week (from a 2 day island) I tried to find a island with a layout I can work on without building cliffs/waterfall.


----------



## John Wick

Bluenymph said:


> I'm sorry to hear this but 100% understand the overwhelming feeling you have. I'm not far in the game, but I can tell terraforming is going to stress me out aside from planning paths etc. So, when I reset early this week (from a 2 day island) I tried to find a island with a layout I can work on without building cliffs/waterfall.


I've been playing almost since launch.

I know how to terraform, I've made heaps of waterfall monstrosities, it's just that everything looks the same.

I hate it.

It's not AC.


----------



## Bluenymph

John Wick said:


> I've been playing almost since launch.
> 
> I know how to terraform, I've made heaps of waterfall monstrosities, it's just that everything looks the same.
> 
> I hate it.
> 
> It's not AC.



Maybe you're burned out? I know with other games I've put 1000s of hours into, I get a love/hate relationship with it and have a hard time walking away.

Is there anew dreamie you want that you can make a new yard for? How about a new theme for spring?


----------



## John Wick

Bluenymph said:


> Maybe you're burned out? I know with other games I've put 1000s of hours into, I get a love/hate relationship with it and have a hard time walking away.
> 
> Is there anew dreamie you want that you can make a new yard for? How about a new theme for spring?


I'm not into that.

I don't do yards and I have who I want.
I always amiibo my villagers in.

They are all the same.

Nothing can fix this game right now for me. 

Maybe when the depressing snow is gone things will look normal again.


----------



## xara

boring day yesterday. 

*february 18th*
️ checked the mail; received worn-out jeans from deirdre! 
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 delivered a package for sprinkle from whitney 
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ invited pashmina and moe to harv’s island so that i could get their posters :’)
 checked the recycling bin
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s!
*️* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bluenymph

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JellyBeans

yesterday's photo success is continuing and I finally got Shep's photo! I originally moved him in from my campsite so I could trade him or something but now he can leave I don't even have switch online hahah.. so that's fun. didn't really do anything other than that! lost my little motivation to try and accomplish nook miles achievements so here we are


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a fake warrior statue from Murphy, and placed some more orders
watered the flowers
dug up all the lily of the valleys that were spawning out of control and placed them together in one area
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
received a pearl from Pascal
visited the shops, bought some more customisation kits
spoke to all my villagers, gave medicine to Diana, gifts to Molly and Blaire, received Mollys photo   
popped a couple of balloons
did a little bit of terraforming at the back of my island
crafted and customised some items
did some fishing, among the better catches were two tunas and a blue marlin
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Valeris

I finally feel I'm at a point where I can focus on designing. It's taken a while and I held off on account of Brewster's eventual arrival making me have to change what I was doing. I decided to say the heck with it and plan around it instead, I'll just have to deal with an empty space until he does come.


----------



## piske

My campsite opened yesterday and today I invited Zell and Leopold to move to my island. I’m still waiting on Mabel’s 3rd visit...


----------



## maria110

I did a lot of Amiibo villager inviting and laying of paths, plucking weeds, transferring stuff between islands and so forth. I gave a few gifts but did not receive any photos.


----------



## OtakuTrash

I plucked some weeds and talked to all my villagers...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/19 (snowing) 
• Leif was here today, but I didn't feel like buying anything today. 
• Took the Emperor Butterfly model out of the mail.
• Found a recipe for a trophy case in a bottle that had washed up on shore!
• Kitty decided to send me on a treasure hunt; I found with only five seconds to spare, near the cemetary. It turned out to be a down jacket. 
• Caught more snowflakes.


----------



## th8827

I cleared out a section of my cliff, took down the old build that I had there, and set out a plot to relocate my home. I then built a fence around the area and started planning out my future yard.

Paid to have a bridge demolished, so that I can rebuild it in another style.

I found Anabelle the Anteater Pangolin on an island, and let her move into my island.

Finally bumped into Dom, who has been avoiding me since he moved in a few days ago. Found him in his house, which looks cool.

I gave away about 4 inventories worth of rare flowers. Barely put a dent in the overgrowth.

Redd visited with 2 real statues. I already had both of them, so I bought the cooler looking one.

Shot down alot of balloons. Got 0 DIYs again.

Able Sisters were selling the hat that I really wanted and was waiting all winter for. I was disappointed to discover that I could not wear it with a mask.


----------



## Vsmith

Melba moved in, I started redecorating my island for St. Patrick's Day. I used the stone arch (mossy) and mushrooms to help decorate and I have a strong urge to use items from the Lucky Charms cereal song to help decorate more.


----------



## xara

*february 19th*
️ checked the mail; received a fossil (trilobite) from zucker!
 had a camper today - it was astrid! didn’t invite her but she’s cool :’)
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
️ caught a red snapper for pashmina
 did one of label’s fashion checks and got a labelle coat 
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ gave away some items for free
 bought clothes for my villagers 
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought a boa fleece (lime) from able’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a paper bag from Bunnie, placed some orders
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Blaire
visited the campsite and met Goose
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
received a pearl from Pascal
purchased a real Gallant Statue from Redd
crafted and customised some items
watered the flowers
rearranged some flowers
did some fishing, 300 more to go to reach the 5000th fish
popped some balloons
did a little decorating
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## John Wick

Demolished my clifftop again, and the waterfall, got rid of the bamboo and crap, and turned it into a little forest with a better waterfall pond.


----------



## th8827

My house is now at the top of the cliff.

I started working on the garden. Put a patch of sand in, and placed a Tall Garden Lantern on it. Planted some Bamboo Sprouts.

Paid for a Zen Bridge (not the red one).

Started working on a walking path from my house to the town. Quickly realized that the Able Sisters block the optimal path. Rather than pay twice to move it 3 blocks left, I am planning out alternate routes.

Built a Café where my house used to be.

Dug up alot of Flowers. Still too many...

Visited Anabelle while she is unpacking.


----------



## Bluenymph

... started over (again). I just couldn't keep going with the orange airport. Now I have blue and an even better layout.

So far, I've done days 1 and 2. I'll be working on day 3 next.

I have:

- paid off my nook miles loan
- got blathers set up with his 15 donations
- set up where nook's cranny will go
- visited two mystery islands for resources

Still to do tonight:

- finish up day three (which means the three villager plot placements)
- continue selling for bells and getting nook miles
- pay off my first real house loan if possible (60% of the way there now)


I don't like the idea of TT, so I am only doing it to catch up where I left off. If I get days 1-4 tonight and days 4-6 tomorrow, I'll be good.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/20 (snowing again) 
• Found and bought the visual punk dress from the Able's! It's so friggin cute!!!
• Apparently, Gayle left something behind at Kitty's house, who asked me to return it for her. I was happy to oblige. 
• Dug up a lot of fossils and had even more assessed. 
• Removed some excess flower growth.
• Caught even more snowflakes!
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Folk.


----------



## Aly97

I just got Tex to move in after getting him from a tour and donated one fossil to my favorite owl. And went to see my villagers and Samson gave me a bamboo wall recipe   I did nothing much really


----------



## Bluenymph

Finally caught up to where I left off before resetting yesterday:

- Al, Freckles, and Flurry moved into the three plots
- upgraded resident services and met Isabelle
- found a spot for my campsite
- found a place for Abel Sisters
- worked on my orchard a bit
- made a tiny farm behind my house for my money trees to grow
- fossils and such like that

I am starting to feel a bit overwhelmed by the amount of stuff you get and the space you have to work with before terraforming. I wish I could plan out plots and such with pathing, but that doesn't come to 3 stars anyway.

So I'm trying to go bit by bit even though everything will need to get moved, which makes me super anxious.

Hoping this feeling passes soon. It's making the game less fun.


----------



## Pyoopi

Yaay!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Blaire and returned a lost item to Murphy
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
donated a Gallant Statue to the museum and had fossils assessed
took pity on Label as I've ignored her the last few times she's been visiting, modelled some fairy tale based clothing and received some pumps
got another pearl from Pascal
did some fishing, up to 4800 catches
popped some balloons
watered the flowers, got rid of some that were growing too wildly
crafted and customised some items
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## deana

I got a lot done and also not a lot done lol 

-collected my mail, including art from Redd and a few letters from villagers 
-donated my new art piece to the museum
-checked both shops (nothing of interest today)
-sold some flowers to a fellow tbt member
-moved around a bunch of other flowers on my island, placed some transparent tiles to try to prevent more flower spread
-bought a cherry blossom clock for one of my house bedrooms (it's almost complete!)
-gave out some wrapped fruits to Julia and Hornsby 
-crafted a few outdoor decoration items
-completed a few Nook Miles + tasks and ordered a lighthouse


----------



## moonlights

Upgraded Nook's Cranny opened today and I finally got the mermaid fence DIY from Pascal!


----------



## CalmCoffee

Got all my dreamies and terraformed a BIT more of my island <3


----------



## angelcat621

Collected some shooting stars from last night's heavy shower. Got some Pisces fragments and gold to make the Pisces lamp. Also made another trade for a Nook Miles variant I still needed. Only 9 more variants to go!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

☀ remembered to buy turnips from adorable little daisy mae, for once. selling price was 96 so i gotta divide that by monday's selling price
☀moved the shop and the tailors to a new area of my island (still trying to figure out where i want them)
☀made a cliff with waterfalls and stairs that just so happened to make a cute smiley face. i'm keeping it.
☀finished paying off an incline
☀demolished a bridge
☀fixed a part of my river that was annoying me
☀found my money rock
☀bought clothes at ables
☀cleaned up
☀talked to my villagers
☀checked my mail. happy home review and two items for a trade
☀planning to demolish a different incline
☀trying to figure out my campsite


----------



## maria110

I earned my 8th 5-star island and another gold HHA trophy this weekend.  I really need to stop resetting all the time.  But it was fun.  I also used exclusively in-game paths for the first time.  I prefer the natural look of custom paths, but it seems that villagers move about the island more on the in game paths and of course the sound effects are better.  I keep finding villagers far from their homes, just walking around checking things out.  It's kind of neat.


----------



## JKDOS

I received Bianca's photo in the mail. She's been on my island since about late April, and I've been gifting her every day this year. She is so stubborn


----------



## Arckaniel

redid my rooftop cafe! and i liked it way better than the old one, making it more square and adding fencing really made a difference, i'm really glad i decided to redo it! i was already satisfied with my old one but i'm way more satisfied with the newer one so it was worth it! 
before:


Spoiler












after:


Spoiler














the idea of the rooftop cafe came from the summer contest here at bell tree before lol and i kept it cuz i like how it turned out


----------



## xara

didn’t play for a few days so am now a bit behind. :’)

*february 20th*
 today was sprinkle’s birthday!! gifted her a flashy round-ear animal hat which she likes and looks adorable in! <3
 checked the mail; received a tailors ticket from label, a cardigan-shirt combo from whitney and the items that i ordered!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 got “k.k. love song” from mr. slider
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 completed nm achievement “birthday celebration” #2 - 10 more bdays to go!
 checked the recycling bin; found a yellow-tulip bag
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought an ice-hockey uniform (green) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## bam94-

21/02:

• Bought some turnips from Daisy Mae, they were 100 Bells each
• Returned a package to Iggly that got delivered to Pietro by mistake
• Did some terraforming, placed the plot for Able Sister’s new location
• Paid off an incline up to Able’s
• Marked out a location for Nook’s Cranny
• Tidied up some of the island
• Made some new paths

All in all a productive day!


----------



## xara

*february 21st*
️ checked the mail; received a bicycle helmet from sprinkle, a letter from margie and a letter from the HHA!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 delivered a package for deirdre from fuchsia
️ bought turnips from daisy mae 
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 gave away an item for free 
️ checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## John Wick

Got rid of that hideous golden casket in the cemetery.

I'd kill for nice wooden coffins!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/21
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at the same score as last week.
• Cleared out some more storage space.
• Discovered that a 28th Lily-of-the-Valley plant had grown in!
• Caught more snowflakes.


----------



## Valeris

I've gotten most of what I want furniture, item wise for the initial designing. Next phase; get a good amount of fencing to block off my villagers from interrupting my terraforming and so that I can work in peace.


----------



## Bluenymph

Last night, I got my island to 3 stars. This morning, we had the concert and I got my first terraforming tool (cliffs). I'm out of miles right now, so I need to farm more to do the waterways.

Unfortunately, because I used TT over the weekend to get to where I left off on Friday, I don't feel very attached to this island (even though it's my first 3 star), so I'm trying to decide what to do next.

I have one villager I love (Poncho) but will have to kick out and reinvite because he was one of my starters.

Also, after having terraforming, I can kind of see where my personal limitations are. It stresses me out a bit even though I'm trying to do it in chunks.

The downside of having used TT over 2 days to reach 3 stars is that my funds are low, so it sort of feels like it'd make more sense starting over without TT.

I have had the worst time not resetting in this game. There are parts I like, and others that stress me out (feeling cramped for example). But, if I go in knowing where things will go, I might do better.

All of this to say I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Moritz

Today I got Harry's photo


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
visited the shops
purchased a couple of rugs from Sahara
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Blaire
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
did some fishing, 100 more to go to complete the Angling for Perfection achievement   
collected another pearl from Pascal while diving
popped some balloons
watered the flowers
moved some more Lily of the Valleys that were growing out of control to be with the rest of them
crafted and customised some items
crafted my 1000th tool - 2000 more to complete DIY Tools achievement 
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed a few more miles


----------



## maria110

Managed to decorate a room and have almost all the items the same color.  We'll see if it's enough for HHA to give some bonus points.  Moved Wolfgang and Dobie back to my one island.  I miss those two when they've been gone awhile.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/22
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change his mind. I'm not ready for him to go, especially not this close to the island's one-year anniversary.
• Redeemed some Nook Miles for bell vouchers. 
• Label was visiting today, this time with a sporty outfit challenge. I didn't think I would do so well, but Label thought otherwise, and I passed with flying colors.


My reward ended up being Labelle socks.
• Caught more snowflakes. 
• Removed some excess flower growth. 
• Popped a balloon and found a recipe for the falling-snow wall inside! 
• Cleared out some more storage space. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## th8827

I turned the south-east end of my Island completely into a Desert. Replanted most of the trees in the desert as Coconut Trees. There really needs to be a unpotted Cactus decore...

Passed Mable's Fashion check... again. Work clothes.

Gave away more Flowers.

Visited Celeste on another Island. Got the final Zodiac recipe.


----------



## bam94-

22/02:

• Mint moved in today!
• Received some bamboo shoots from Daisy Mae in the mail
• Moved Nook’s Cranny to its new spot
• Tidied up the flower garden
• Dug up and donated my fossils
• Did some decorating near the shop’s new location
• Redd was docked at the island, but he had nothing new for me. He did have a real Common Painting, so I bought it to give to my boyfriend
• Gifted Stitches some fleece pjs


----------



## udinafrog

Got tired of not getting the recipes I want from Celeste after almost a year, so taking advantatge of today being a meteors+Celeste+Redd day, I'm gonna be tting and farming a bit when I get home from work. Got the perfect spots for moon chairs and colored fragment stars


----------



## LuchaSloth

Played the most this morning that I have in a while. Little bit of island cleanup, normal shop visits, etc. Then I went through around 11 or 12 Island tickets to find my new villager. Eventually I found Clay. I know he's supposed to look like one of those statues...but he looks like a luchadore to me. Goes without saying, I'm a fan of the lucha aesthetic, so I invited him. Eventually, I want to find Kabuki and Stinky...but I was happy with Clay for now.


----------



## Kirbyz

finally bred a gold rose! i have so many black hybrid roses and yet none of them wanted to produce gold roses, then randomly today while walking around my island i saw a gold rose bud and it was so shiny and cute. now to breed some more!!


----------



## OtakuTrash

I got my house's basement, filled it with DIYS, and relaxed. Talked to all of my villagers, which must've annoyed them.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, placed some orders
visited the shops, purchased a few more customisation kits
went diving, collected todays pearl from Pascal
spoke to all my villagers; accidentally hit Raymond three times with my net (really need to put it away when talking to my villagers), gave a gift to Blaire and delivered a present to Fauna from Cookie, it was an after school jacket and Fauna returned the favour by giving me the athletic jacket she'd just taken off   
popped some balloons
chopped wood, hit rocks and dig fossils
watered some of the flowers
crafted and customised some items
caught my 5000th fish (surprise surprise it was a sea bass), completing the Angling for Perfection accomplishment 
caught a few bugs
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## John Wick

Got a wall and floor from Saharah that I didn't have, though the wall (ancient) sucked.


----------



## Jam86

so today i finally conviced myself to switch up my villagers and i got blanche & kyle
i also got both of their photos from my sister so i could put them outside their houses 

but now i have space for 1 more villager and idk who to get


----------



## JKDOS

Rudy gave me his photo


----------



## th8827

Visited someone else's town and bought Tea Bushes from Leif. Planted them in my garden, near the Bamboo.

Bumped into Saharah. Ignored her again.

Smashed a rock so that I could put sand under where it was. Hopefully, it respawns in a good spot.

Filled in some gaps in the desert that I missed near the museum.

Replanted more trees as Palm Trees. Waiting for Coconuts to regrow in order to continue work on the Jungle Region.

Considering taking down the cemetery, in order to repurpose it to an alpine/mountain area. It is a good cemetery, but it takes up too much valuable real-estate and does not fit the theming of the surrounding area...

Finished the final tier of the Tree planting Nook Mile challenge. Those 30 trees took almost a year, because it did not count burying fruits as tree planting...

Villagers commented on how my face is a work of art... again. I get that they don't want me wearing Halloween makeup off-season, but I'm not changing it. And I'm not taking off my Candy Skull Mask, either. I'm undead now, and they have to deal with it.


----------



## bam94-

23/02:

• Received the Common Painting from Redd in the Mail
• Nook’s Cranny is in its new location along with Able’s! Can’t wait to decorate there properly
• Gave gifts to Tom, Mira, Iggly and Dom
• Dug up and donated all the fossils
• Laid some more paths and did a bit more terraforming
• Label was here so I completed her fashion request by dressing in ‘vacation’ clothing. She gave me some Label pumps afterwards


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Somehow, *a new conversation happened today!* It was between Fuchsia (uchi) and Marshal (smug). 

I've been playing since the game launched and I still get super excited when I hear new dialogue. I've always had at least one uchi and one smug in my game but this conversation never happened before. Until today.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Blaire
popped some balloons
watered some of the flowers
went diving, received another pearl from Pascal
caught some bugs
crafted a few more items
did some TT'ing to move out either Murphy or Cookie - managed to move out Murphy and went island hopping, picking up Rosie for my island


----------



## John Wick

Did the usual stuff, and harvested some young sping bamboo, as it's back in season.

Just enjoyed not feeling depressed or ill with ocular migraines now that the hideous snow is finally gone.

I'm just enjoying walking around for the first time in three months.

I even talked to Label.


----------



## OtakuTrash

I existed! I mean, that's it. It's tiring.


----------



## maria110

I time traveled to buy a lot of books and magazines to craft bookshelves and book walls and book stacks and magazine stuff.  I also received Ellie's photo.   She's so cute.  However, I might move her out to move in Henry.  On the other hand, I've also received Elvis's photo and I could let Henry take his place.  It's a hard decision since I have a lot of likable villagers on that island.


----------



## John Wick

Completed all the museum donations!


----------



## xara

why do i stop playing whenever a new update is about to drop. 

*february 22nd*
️ had a meteor shower tonight and got to make some wishes!  
 checked the mail; received bamboo shoots from daisy mae and an athletic jacket from fuchsia!
️ did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
️ delivered a package for zucker from fuchsia 
 helped out gulliver 
️ sold stuff
 shot down balloons
️ checked the recycling bin; found a cute yellow wall 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
️ checked the shops; bought everyday socks (grey) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Not a lot happened over the last 2 days...

2/23
• Received two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label.
• Delivered the gifts!
• Caught a few more snowflakes.
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today. I ended up finding the phone a lot quicker than I'd expected.

2/24
• Received a sideways pirate Barrel in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Saharah was here today; I completely bought her out.
• Caught a couple more snowflakes.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/25 (bye bye snow...)
• Changed my clothes, trading my snow coat for much lighter fabrics. 
• Rearranged a few items on the island, put others into storage. 
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts for my villagers, decided to wait until tomorrow to deliver them.


----------



## Pintuition

Today I actually did more than I usually do! On Lorien I....

Weeded the front section of my island
Dug up and sold unwanted flowers
Placed custom designs down to prevent flowers from growing in my entrance
Started to redo my honeybee and bear picnic area (paths, new designs, rearranging)
Started planning my shopping area redesign
Greeted every villager
Bought the new blossom lantern
It's a rare day, I actually played on Coral Key for a bit as well. I didn't do as much for that island but I managed to...

Give out some gifts and talk to villagers
Put the finishing touches on my birthday party area
Bought a new outfit at Ables
Weeded/cleaned up a bit
All in all, not a terrible day really!


----------



## Jam86

i made a new flag and a shirt for my character


Spoiler







i'm not obsessed with haida... 



then i finally got walt on my island ☆
he is so groovy, idk why i didn't invite him before

i also did some decorating in my 4th house, it's looking super cute and i can't wait til it's done 

and finally on my second island i just did a bunch of terraforming, i feel like i've been building cliffs for weeks but there's hardly any difference from when i started


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and ordered some blossom lanterns
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
popped a few balloons
watered flowers
dug up and got rid of some out of control flowers, moved some other flowers
spoke to all my villagers, gave medicine to Rosie and a gift to Blaire
caught bug number 4000
collected a pearl from Pascal
completed CJs challenge, sold my storage fish to him and ordered a Blue Marlin model
did some terraforming at the back of the island
requested to demolish a bridge
completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## xara

*february 23rd*
️ checked the mail; received a geisha wig from gulliver and a painting set from beau! 
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
️ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
 caught a sea bass for audie 
️ commissioned a butterfly model from flick 
 sold stuff
️ shot down balloons
 checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and 3 iron nuggets 
️ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked the shops; bought a rain hat (red) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s!
️ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I made a bunch more mush lamps and iron wall lamps, went island hopping looking for Cyd but didn't find Cyd, found and adopted Lobo (again), gathered a bunch of resources, and received a photo from Lopez.


----------



## xara

finally caught up!

*february 24th*
 checked the mail; received the mushroom mural from nintendo, a butterfly model from flick, a letter from fuchsia and a blossom lantern from the lovely @Rairu <3 (thank you!)
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 delivered a package for zucker from moe
 bought a fake valiant statue from redd
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

I had some inspiration today to do some stuff I've been meaning to do ~

-Decreased the width of some cliffs by my player house to allow more room for decorating
-Removed some cliff near the cemetery and removed the stairs leading up to that area (I will place them again when I fix up the cliff) 
-Added a pond to my bamboo area 
-Checked the mail (mail from Peewee with a gift that "would look great in my house" it was a garbage can lol)
-Talked to all my villagers
-Visited both shops to see if they had anything I wanted 
-Cleaned up some flowers (always a never ending job)
-Took down the last remaining winter decorations since the snow is melted


----------



## xhyloh

i finally completed the art section of my museum!! i love walking through it and looking at every piece... 2 areas down and 2 to go!


----------



## xara

*february 25th*
 checked the mail; received a fake valiant statue from redd and antique boots from deirdre!
 did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
 talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
 caught a wharf roach for deirdre
 returned a lost pouch to margie 
 delivered a package for whitney from moe
 bought rugs from saharah; didn’t get any new ones, though 
 sold stuff
 shot down balloons
 checked the recycling bin
 purchased one of the new seasonal items + sent one to a friend
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked the shops; bought thick-stripes shirts (green/purple, navy/grey) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## SpaceTokki77

*February 26th:*
enjoyed the new grass
talked to all my villagers
changed the exterior of my house AGAIN aaaa im so picky
picked my pumpkins
dug up the multiplied flowers in my garden and by my villagers homes
paid a visit to nook’s cranny, nothing they were selling really “spoke to me“
I sold the extra flowers and made about 1200 bells
nice post layout idea, @xara


----------



## Plume

I hadn't played since Festivale because there were so many items that I felt overwhelmed and hadn't picked the game up since.
Last night, I managed to get all of the items from the rainbow set. I didn't bother with the other colors, but now I'll have a reason to play next year.

After finally time traveling to present time, I'm so happy to be seeing grass again! I got the pirate dress from Gulliver and caught up with all of my villagers.

No longer feeling overwhelmed, yay.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
watered a some of the flowers
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
customised some items
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, delivered a gift from Molly to Cookie, gave gifts to Blaire and Rosie - received Blaire's photo   
caught some bugs
popped balloons
did some diving and got my daily dose of Pascal
did a bit of terraforming and path laying towards the back of the island
completed some Nook Miles tasks
did some TT'ing mainly aiming to shift Cookie but Blaire requested to leave first so I let her go
went island hopping and found my newest villager Kyle


----------



## John Wick

TT'd to march 1st so my wife's character could catch a spider crab.

He lives on our beach now.


----------



## Bluelady

Finally got rid of the pesky windflowers that were disturbing the area that I’m going to use for a small museum cafe. I’ve been putting it off for a long time now and it felt great to finally do it.
I was busy on Valentine’s Day, so I didn’t get to experience it until today.
I TT again to get more feathers and garlands from the Festivale. I still need about 4 more garlands, but I’m working on it.


----------



## maria110

I found Portia on a mystery island to replace Elvis and moved Molly in to replace Ellie.  I'm going to change the theme of that island from white flowers/elegant houses/royal & medieval villagers to a more woodsy, folksy theme.  Molly's cabin is perfect for that woodsy vibe.  I'll probably move Portia to the gothic island if a plot opens up.  Her house would look great there.  I did a bunch of other stuff but I can't really remember all of it.  One character time traveled 10 days trying to get the house exterior looking right.  Nothing was working.


----------



## th8827

Unless I think of anything changes, I finished my Desert biome. Currently using the intentionally empty space there for Flower storage...

I did some work on the Jungle biome on my island, working on creating a vibrant, brightly colored undergrowth.

Planted (hopefully) the final Palm Tree for the Jungle. Might have to add a few more, once I see how they look fully grown.

Did some waterscaping for the Jungle. Made a little island on the upper part, and a waterfall to the lower part. Also, stepping stones!

Cleared out more of the Rose overgrowth from the Jungle and Alpine biomes. Roses just don't fit in anywhere...

Made a small mountain top camp on my Alpine biome using the Kid's Tent. Used a Saxophone as a makeshift Swiss mountaineering horn thing (don't know what it is called).


----------



## Journi

I did a lot today since it was my day off.
I got the first part of my island decorated and went to get the rest of the fruits that I needed from someone so amazing. :3

Lol I spent all day finding paths and making my island, I'm not sure if I'm happy about it...too cluttered.

I wish I can share a picture of my plaza.


----------



## xara

ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a rocket lamp from beau and an item that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | margie was sick today so i brought her some medicine :’)
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for audie from pashmina 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for deirdre from fuchsia 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s!
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
spoke to all my villagers, welcomed Kyle to the island and gave a gift to Rosie
caught some bugs
did quite a bit of diving today, picked up another pearl from Pascal
crafted and customised some items
visited the shops
popped some balloons
was gifted an Ao Dai from Judy
watered the flowers
rearranged some of the hyacinths
did a little bit of terraforming
requested to move the campsite again
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Jam86

since the sanrio villagers are coming soon, i've decided to let go of some villagers early before i change my mind so today was maple's last day


Spoiler: will miss her so much








i replaced her with tybalt, who i can tolarate until i'm able to replace him with etoile 

i also helped someone complete their entire wishlist for free, they just happened to want everything i was able to order lol

and finally i did loads of terraforming and redecorating to prepare my island for the new villagers


----------



## maria110

I dug up some flowers and did a bunch of other tasks.  Got Boomer to move in to my one island.  Made a bunch of Ironwood furniture.  Accidentally time traveled a year and stamped out a few of the cockroaches.  It's going to take awhile.  Went around reassuring villagers I wasn't dead (Walt thought he was seeing a ghost.)


----------



## Arckaniel

i redid lily's area + pansy field, merged the two areas and terraformed it better and now it's my two fave villagers' area which is lily and beau, i really liked how it turned out! 

before:


Spoiler










after:


Spoiler


----------



## annex

I finished the outside of my apartment building. Now I need to focus on the interior.


----------



## John Wick

Tried to craft everything I hadn't done.

Farmed gold on NM islands.


----------



## xara

ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a portable record player from pashmina!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | caught a yellow perch for pashmina
ʚϊɞ | got “the k. funk” from mr. slider
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons
ʚϊɞ | gave away some items for free
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought a star costume (black) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s!
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## th8827

Dug up even more Roses. They just never end...

Worked on the Jungle's underbrush.

Crafted a whole bunch of Bamboo speakers. Hid them behind trees to add themed music to the Jungle, Alpine, and Japanese regions of my Island.


----------



## LeenaM

Not exactly today, but yesterday I filled up more of my island entrance, and the day before that I finished Kabuki's zen garden. I'm very happy with the way everything is coming along


----------



## angelcat621

Bought some gold roses and lily of the valleys yesterday from the forums here and planted them. Today when I logged into my game and checked with Isabelle I got 5 stars!  Pookytopia now officially has the highest star rating in the game. I'm so happy! Really a boost for my mood today. It's raining so heavily outside my net's almost non-existent. 

I'm pretty sure there was one new lily of the valley on my cliffs today that I didn't plant there. The takeover has begun!


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, a not so exciting HHA score and a joke letter from Hornsby 
-Wandered around my island to see where the rock I broke yesterday spawned, and broke it again (probably will be doing this daily for a while as I changed where I want the rocks to be )
-Checked out both shops, Ables is finally selling the dreamy dress! First time I've ever seen it there!
-Talked to my villagers, gave wrapped fruit to Julia and Hornsby
-Erik was sick today so I brought him some medicine
-Moved a few trees around 
-Sold a couple of fossils for some easy money


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

first time playing in a while, one i havent had any motivation and two, my glasses broke and so i cant see very well
but i am v happy to see that the snow is gone!!

got and learned the diy ironwood bed from julian
gave everyone their gifts of two wrapped fruits
canberra taught me the apologetic reaction
got the diy for rustic-stone wall off the beach


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed a couple of orders
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
spoke to all my villagers, returned a lost item to Cookie, gave gifts to Rosie and Kyle
watered some flowers, mainly the hyacinths that I'm trying to breed
planted a few trees at the back of the island
did a bit more terraforming
caught some bugs
did some diving, caught my 2000th sea creature, picked up a pearl from Pascal
visited the shops
crafted and customised some items
popped some balloons
completed a few Nook Miles tasks
spooked Wisp and then put him back together, received a wall mounted tool board
did some rearranging and redecorating inside my house


----------



## maria110

It was my day off and I did a lot of things on my islands.

* Dug up some more unwanted white flowers (but several hundred to go)
* Time traveled to get someone to leave my gothic island so I could move Portia (found on a mystery island) from my other island, which took forever.  And of course, it was Piper so now I have to use Piper's Amiibo to bring her back to the goth island and our friendship points will reset which is sad because I want her photo and had given her quite a number of gifts.  But Portia and her house will be great on the gothic island, so it's worth it.
*Moved Mathilda in to the gothic island with her Amiibo
*Moved Astrid to the other island with Amiibo and she wanted so many things made of stones that I only have 2 left :-(
*Invited Rosie to the main island and then time traveled backward to be able to celebrate her birthday
*Had my characters visit each other to trade DIYs
*Looked up flower plans by Wolfie of Honeywood to get some ideas 
*Changed my main house from a white cottage to a Tudor cottage
*Moved a bunch of buildings on the gothic island including Mathilda's house, Avery's house, Lopez's house, museum, and campsite
*Invited Cherry to replace Marcel on the gothic island
*Started to work on my gothic island's Poison Garden inspired by the real world one at Alnwick Garden: https://www.alnwickgarden.com/the-garden/poison-garden/


----------



## Plum Pudding

Today I'm trying to make 140.000 bells to buy the ancient scroll in Nooks without dipping into my savings LOL I have 2 hours left


----------



## Kumori

Worked on a new clothing design! I'm gonna try to rack up some miles and bells later with some diving.


----------



## The Loyal Rat

Threw a lotta bells at Daisy Mae for turnips, and just chatted it up my villagers. Just chillin.


----------



## John Wick

TT'd and got all the Mario items.


----------



## Rosch

Bought the pi day pie and 4 warp pipes, because priorities.


----------



## xara

*february 28th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received some tube socks from zucker, 2 pipes from the incredible @Rairu (tysm again!) and a letter from the HHA!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | returned a lost pouch to margie 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for deirdre from fuchsia 
ʚϊɞ | caught a damselfly for deirdre
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons
ʚϊɞ | sold my turnips last minute :/ 
ʚϊɞ | completed #4 of the “cornering the stalkmarket” nm achievement 
ʚϊɞ | worked on my entrance 
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a yellow-tulip bag 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought a jester costume (red/blue) from able’s + wrapping paper was nook’s!
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## moonlights

Obtained both Tank and Boomer's photos today, and I'm beginning to clean up my island by picking up all the dropped furniture and digging up flowers. Also working on making my island a bit less crowded, so it's more of a natural island like you have when you first start out, but with a little more order/less weeds.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed 5 order for some Mario Items
TT'd forward to collect the order as I'm too impatient   
placed one warp pipe at my campsite area in the back corner and the second on the opposite side of the map
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Rosie and Kyle
did some diving, chased a spider crab for what felt like an awfully long time, gave it to Blathers when I finally caught it, completing that section of the museum
picked up a pearl from Pascal
purchased a real Warm Painting from Redd
caught some bugs
watered some of the flowers
popped a few balloons
continued decorating the back of my island
completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Islander

I caught a firefly squid and spider crab, so I only have one more diving creature to go (I missed one last summer annoyingly).
I got 3 loaches to form a model for CJ.


----------



## Beanz

I terraformed and made a neighborhood today. (Sorry the that the pictures aren’t that good, it was directly taken from my iPhone camera instead of a screenshot.)


Spoiler: pics













i have a lot more work to do.


----------



## Jam86

so today i did some more terraforming and got violet & bitty on my island 
now i got 4 snooty villagers 

then i also made this rosalina dress because nintendo didn't 


Spoiler: please excuse my dreadful photography lol









i also got those new warp pipes, i put 1 by my house and 1 by my campsite so i can get the crafting stuff from my house and invite amiibos quicker


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I managed to get another photo from one of my villagers. This time, it's Diva! Just two more left to go!


----------



## maria110

I worked on various things and came up with a plan.  I decided, instead of resetting an island yet again, that I should renovate the islands I have.  My deadline is April 1st.  I'm going to try to take some time and not rush too much.  I have some ideas for my gothic island and also for my woodsy main island.  I am also thinking of switching from custom paths to in-game stone paths to get that clop-clop sound when running around.

And...all the flowers need to be switched around.  Sigh. I hate digging up flowers, which is why I'm giving myself a month to do renovations.

I might also time travel to try to complete one of the museums but I hold little hope. I'm not patient enough to catch another stringfish and some of those tree bugs are hard to see.  :-(


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on my posts, but I've caught back up. 

2/26 (had a thunderstorm today) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Zucker said Octopus. 
• C.J. was here today with a freestyle fishing challenge. Upon completion, I brought him three red snappers for a collectible.
• Delivered the gifts!
• Ordered a few blossom lanterns!
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.

2/27
• Took the red snapper model out of the mail.
• Delivered the gifts! (Four of them ended up being sent through the mail)
• Pekoe told me that Gayle wasn't feeling well... (unfortunately, I only realized after logging off that I'd forgotten to bring her since medicine and, I felt like a huge moron...)
• Found a 29th Lily-of-the-Valley plant! 
• Had a ton of fossils assessed.
• Bought some more wrapping paper.
• Ran into Kitty at the Ables'--and found her wearing one of my new designs; the Punkish Peacoat!  


• Checked out a bunch of patterns on the design kiosk.
• Removed some excess flower growth.
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Blues.

2/28
• Today's HHA puts us at 223,388 points! (Going up again!)
• Checked out a few more patterns on the design kiosk.
• Discovered it was raining after I left the Able's.
• Actually REMEMBERED to bring medicine to Gayle this time (I still feel horrible about it) 
• Ran into Wisp in the cemetary; after helping him out, he rewarded me with a silver tape deck.

3/1
• Leif was here today (but I didn't buy anything)
• Remove some excess flower growth.
• Delivered a present to Pekoe for Maddie
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me the Pisces lamp recipe!
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed.
• Rolled a picnic blanket design back out near the museum.


----------



## xara

*march 1st*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from the bank of nook!
ʚϊɞ | had a camper today; it was benedict! i didn’t invite him but he’s lowkey really cute 
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for deirdre from whitney
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons
ʚϊɞ | caught the spider crab and firefly squid - my museum, critterpedia and “underwater understudy” nm achievement are finally complete!!!
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found an upright locker 
ʚϊɞ | ordered a pi pie + some of the new mario items 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s!
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bluebellie

I just finished my beach campsite. 2/6 beach areas complete.


----------



## Nodokana

- Traded
- Watered flowers 
- Finished my hyacinth field finally ;-; They took forever to grow.
- Finished my museum area
- Planted bushes and flowers
- Cleaned up around town 
- Terraformed
- Crafted items 
- Ordered items
- Decorated outside


----------



## Peach_Jam

checked the mail and received some orders + gifts from villagers
shot down a few balloons
checked DIY bottle
talked to a few of my villagers and gifted pashmina, stitches and marshal peaches to get their photo
moved around a few trees and shrubs
Continued to work on my cozy reading area
did some more terraforming around my bridges
built a new bridge to access the other half of my island
played around with the small mushroom platform and star items to see how they'd look around my island
grew more white lilies to build a record player
delivered a package to diana
dug up a few fossils
removed some weeds
picked some of my native fruit to relocate trees (cherries)
did a few trades


----------



## The Loyal Rat

I screwed up, had a real idiot moment, and went foward a few hours to check turnip price because I was impatient.
Then went back an hour to normal time when I didn’t like the price... I totally forgot going back rots turnips. 
Not too big a loss really, it was only 350,000 bells worth, but now I only have 200,000 to my name, and feel like I wasted what would have been a good profit had I just been patient.
Edit: I went back to sunday, got a lot more cash, and bought a lot of turnips. Now I went foward to today and have fresh turnips ready to sell haha!


----------



## JemAC

opened todays mail, placed the newly received Pi Pie in the kitchen
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Rosie and Kyle, received Rosies photo   
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
picked up a pearl from Pascal
Bunnie asked me to deliver a gift to Diana which I agreed to do, against my better judgement, so Diana is now the proud owner of a Noble Zap Suit  next time I agree to deliver the gift I think I'll open it first to double check if I want to give it to them or bin it
watered the flowers, moved some Lily of the Valleys around, rearranged some more hyacinths
popped some balloons
was gifted a cavalier hat by Molly
caught some bugs and sold them to Flick
did some terraforming around my museum and the campsite areas
requested to build an incline and paid it all off so that it will be completed tomorrow
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail and got my WARP PIPES BABY, also a pirate outfit from Gullivarr
-Placed my warp pipes lol I put one by my house and one right beside Nooks Cranny. I've hidden them behind trees in both spots 
-Went and checked the shops
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Hornsby (he gave me an instant-muscles suit in return of course)
-Did some cleaning up of my villagers yards, I added a brown piano bench to Vesta's yard, the Mom's candle set in Julia's yard, and a paper lantern for Hornsby's yard
-Redd was visiting so I went to see what he had for sale today but he didn't have anything I needed so I didn't purchase anything today


----------



## Bekaa

I am in the process of flattening my island! Today I redid my museum area. Honestly, however, I was inspired by a photo I found online. credit for this design goes to mewmewfoofoo on reddit / @moomooshoo”


----------



## maria110

I received my 97th earned photo, from Avery.  Avery is awesome, such a grandpa-like cranky.   ❤


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/2
• Received a candle set in the mail from in-game Mom.
• C.J. was here today, this time with a big-time fish challenge; upon completion, I brought him three piranhas for a collectible. 
• Marshal was thinking about moving away, but I was luckily able to change his mind. Being this close to the one-year anniversary of the island, I couldn't possibly imagine celebrating it without him.
• Patty showed me how to make a Dark Lily Crown.
• Ended up going on an Ables' shopping spree.
• Worked on my special project design for a bit. 
• Apparently, Maddie and Gayle got into a fight. Maddie felt pretty bad about it; I agreed to help smooth things over. 
• Ran into Wisp again; after helping him out, he rewarded me with green vinyl flooring.


----------



## xara

*march 2nd*
ʚϊɞ | my birthday was today!! fuchsia, margie and whitney threw me a party and it was so cute - my heart is full  also managed to get all items, the song and completed the “happy birthday!” nm achievement!
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received the items that i ordered yesterday!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons
ʚϊɞ | gave away an item for free
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## John Wick

Redid my wife's character's exterior and the whole estate.

Finally looks good.


----------



## KittenNoir

Today about 4 mins ago I finally after months of trying I got all my rocks to spawn together  Now I just have to make the area look nicer

	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021



xara said:


> *march 2nd*
> ʚϊɞ | my birthday was today!! fuchsia, margie and whitney threw me a party and it was so cute - my heart is full  also managed to get all items, the song and completed the “happy birthday!” nm achievement!
> ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received the items that i ordered yesterday!
> ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
> ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
> ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
> ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons
> ʚϊɞ | gave away an item for free
> ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
> ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles
> ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
> ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


Happy Birthday I hope you had a lovely day  ❤


----------



## Halloqueen

I went out of my way to finally complete the final rank of the Cast Master challenge that requires you to catch 100 fish in a row. I tried since launch to do the 100 consecutive catches legitimately, but resorted to saving after every few catches and then loading back in to resume, and closing the game and reloading before the autosave could occur if there were any accidents.

I also finally caught the final fish I needed for the museum, the Stringfish. I did that after the Cast Master stuff, separate so as not to risk any mishaps. I still need 5 deep sea creatures and a good portion of the art before the museum is complete, but it's good to now have the fish exhibit completed alongside the fossil and bug exhibits.


----------



## xara

KittenNoir said:


> Happy Birthday I hope you had a lovely day  ❤



i did! thank you so much!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Yesterday was a fairly busy day on Guava Bay!

Bid farewell to Static, which was sad because he was an OG 
Greeted Celia at the campsite but did not invite her
Got a real statue from Redd
Had a friend who was new to Animal Crossing come back and forth between our islands and had a little fun talking to him
Ordered some stuff off Nook Stop
Got fossils assessed and sold
Did some shopping at Nook’s Cranny, bought a champion flag and an antique bed
Browsed the goods at Mable Sisters 
Had to talk to Isabelle because Filbert started wearing a shirt with a drawing of Link on it that somehow ended up in my Able Sisters 
And on the agenda for today, I’m going to invite Phoebe to my island as well as do a quick item trade.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm golden stag hunting. found the giant trevally instead, which i hadn't caught before. other than that i've just been suffering, digging up clams to prepare for my upcoming extreme fishing. trying to find a golden stag and failing unbelievably hard. love that


----------



## LuchaSloth

Having a great day, actually.

Got my daily 5 items from the Mario set, and ordered five more. Also in the mail, I got the Orchid Mantis model from Flick, and the Gallant statue from Drago...the statue was new to me, so it went straight to the museum. At Able's, I got the frog cap...which I love. Doing some deep see diving now to catch the last two creatures I need (spider crab now/firefly squid later tonight). Got a new mermaid recipe while diving. Just a solid day of activity after what feels like a painfully long period of absolutely nothing interesting.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some more orders
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Kyle and reluctantly let Rosie leave now I have her photo   
agreed to catch a yellow butterfly for Fauna and received a stellar jumpsuit in return
TT'd to villager hunt - picked up Lolly 
watered the flowers
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal, also picked up another spider crab - not really sure why I chased it around when it's such a pain to catch and I find it really creepy looking
caught some more bugs - 500 more to complete the 'You've Got The Bug' accomplishment
crafted and customised some items
did some more terraforming at the back of the island around the campsite area
requested to build another incline and paid it off
popped some balloons
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Vsmith

I added the warp pipes to my island and I love it so much!! Its so easy to get around the island now. 
I'm also saying goodbye to my dear Flurry, she will be moving on to new adventures and opportunities.
Spring is on it's way here. The grass is getting greener. I decorated for St. Patrick's day and spring. Lots of clovers, green, and mushrooms.
I made a duck pond. I really like it.


----------



## John Wick

Got a gold rose today.

I've been trying to craft everything there is out of sheer boredom, and the only flowers I hadn't grown yet are blue and gold roses.


----------



## The Loyal Rat

I was able to get ahold of new turnips, and sold them all this morning at a very kind belltree members village.

Made enough to recoup my loses, pay off my house loan so I can get a second flood, and have a solid mil left so I can move my houses and shops off the beaches and put them into permanent spots once I terraform my island how I like.


----------



## annex

I'm working on an apartment building. I finished Isabelle's room yesterday, and today I finished Tom, Timmy and Tommy, and Blather's rooms. I love how they turned out. Next up is the Able sisters and Oscar and Orville.


----------



## maria110

I dug up some more flowers on my main island.  I feel like it's going to take forever.  Rain keeps falling and new flowers are spawning. I guess it will all be worth it once I'm done.   Right now I'm not playing, just posting here.  I don't enjoy playing as much when it has to do with flowers.  I hate the process of digging up the *&^%$ things so much.  

Isabelle always says "You can't have too many flowers" but she is one very wrong, small, annoying dog.  (I'm kidding--she's a cute dog--but she's still wrong.  You can have too many flowers.  And it stinks that she hates trees.)    I've gotten all my islands to 5 stars and now I will happily let the ratings fall to have more trees and fewer flowers.


----------



## Cat_fish

I finally finished my flower garden with all the hybrids in the game, which was a pretty big project that I've been putting off for a while. Bob sold/gave me three articles of clothing today... I wonder if he's trying to tell me my style needs changing haha. I've been enjoying catching up with what everyone's been up to!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/3 (raining) 
• Took the piranha model out of the mail. 
• Did some more work on my special design project!
• Ended up scaring off a tarantula, much to Pekoe's relief and gratitude. 
• Gulliver washed up on the beach again. For some reason, I decided to wake him up with a good net whacking today.
• Kitty asked me to catch her a freshwater fish; she ended up with a yellow perch. 
• Bought some more wrapping paper.


----------



## Sharksheep

Kicked out Frank today and went island hopping.
I found Reneigh after 21 tickets surprisingly. I want her to be my sisterly villager instead of Pashmina even though I love them both
Moved some flowers off of my beach so they can start to clone now that I'm ready to put some fishing touches on my areas
Made some axes and chopped down a lot of trees on the mystery islands so I can get closer to get that golden axe recipe


----------



## Arckaniel

I redid my witch's area! originally was planning on making it gothic themed but i scrapped the idea and made a cottagecore themed one instead cuz that's the theme of my island in the first place so lol, happy how it turned out!

before:


Spoiler














after:


Spoiler













the log stakes as fencing is the catalyst of me redoing the area, i really liked how it looked and felt the vibe matches the cottagecore theme more! i didn't like the original where it doesn't have fencing on the side...


----------



## deana

-Isabelle announced a visitor at our campsite today
-Checked the mail, I had a letter from Kiki with a painting set attached 
-Went to greet the camper, it was Maelle! Did not invite her but said hello
-Gathered some money from the new fully grown money tree
-Checked both of the shops
-Label was visiting so I spoke to her, she asked for a "vacation" outfit 
-dug up and sold todays fossils 
-spent some time hunting balloons for young spring bamboo diys, I got the Basket pack recipe


----------



## xara

boring day today. 

*march 3rd*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for beau from pashmina 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons
ʚϊɞ | did a trade 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s!
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Cirice

Today (well yesterday),
I managed to move the museum as I am completely rebuilding my island at a very, very slow and tidy pace. I then started a lavender field in a spot I haven't modified yet but with the previous houses placement I thought it would be cute to have it in between two neighbors. The hardest part was deciding whether I wanted it to be a lavender field, a mix of multiple purple, or pink, flowers, or a pink hyacinth field. The choice was made by choosing purple and I plan on making the front area lavender and the far back will have some purple tulips. 
Tough choice when all the flowers in the game are so pretty.


----------



## Moritz

I turned an area I've never been really happy with into one I actually do quite like.
Its taken only... around a year to get there


----------



## Jam86

i invited baabara and got a dal plane model yesterday, but i bought the plane model ages ago so idk what to do with my new one 

then today i completed the first room of my 4th house and invited goldie to my island because she is super cute 
only gonna have her for 2 weeks though


----------



## deana

I got an idea for something I want to do with my dream address! So I spent a lot of my day executing that idea  

-Checked the mail, I got a fake Gallant statue from Peewee 
-Looked for my daily NPC, it was Gulliver who was asleep in front of Ables 
-Gathers the communicator parts for said bird 
-Checked both shops
-Did some decorating near my lighthouse
-Crafted and placed a few Tiki torches 
-Ordered a Super mushroom and 1-up mushroom 
-Added another stall to my beach boardwalk area 
-Talked to my villagers and gave wrapped fruits to Julia


----------



## 5pmtheme

i've been terraforming all day today which i'm really happy about! i flattened my island a while back and it was really hard to get the motivation to fix it back up, but i'm getting closer every day. there's still a big part that i'm not that happy with, but it won't be too difficult to mess around with until i like it. 

i also found my sanrio cards i got back in 2018, so now i'm prepared to order the furniture when it comes out! i'm going to focus on finding a nice little area to put out some of the kerokerokeroppi furniture.

i've also been experimenting with the mario furniture! i saw a good video about how to hide pipes around your island which i'd like to try, and i've been figuring out how i want to decorate with the mushroom platforms, which i really like. i just need to order a few more items to have the full set completed!


----------



## Felix Felicis

Not a lot actually: 
- Planned to move the shop today on the 'main' part of the island to start terraforming everywhere else
- Made some trades to make sure I'll have enough items when time of decorating houses and island will come
- Moved some flowers to the beach
- Talked to (almost) all my villagers as everyday
- Gave some fossils to our lovely Blathers even if from de 11 caught, only two were accepted.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops, purchased some customisation kits
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Kyle and Lolly
purchased a studio spotlight from Diana
watered flowers, moved some around and planted a few more
caught some more bugs
went diving, picked up a pearl from Pascal
popped balloons
planted a few more trees
did some more terraforming
crafted and customised some items
requested to move the campsite again to the new area I'd designed for it
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/4
• Rejoiced at seeing the trees turning green again! 
• Recieved a pyramid in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Discovered a 30th Lily-of-the-Valley plant growing in town! 
• Harry asked me if I could catch a freshwater fish for him; he ended up with a Freshwater Goby. 
• Flick was here today; I brought him three monarch butterflies for a collectible. 
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed. 
• Checked out some cool custom designs!
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow!


----------



## John Wick

Crafted all the wands that needed flowers.


----------



## Jam86

went island hopping and found kidd, then he instantly asked to move out, which was pretty weird so i went island hopping again and found fauna

i also set up all the photos in my 4th house, i had to move them because my collection won't stop growing 


Spoiler: photos 💫
















i shall complete that final wall!
i still have some more in my other house so maybe that'll complete the wall lol


----------



## Bluenymph

- Paid off my second loan
- Built a bridge
- Placed and built items for the first 3 plots you get
- Decided to let them autofill. I didn't get a terrible lineup. I just didn't want to waste nook miles on 'okay' villagers that I'll have to kick out eventually.

I got Ellie (someone I really like), Truffles (is okay?), and Broccolo (which seems to be the weirdest of the bunch for me).


I've gone through four resets since I got the game 3 weeks ago (all for various reasons), but I finally got my green airport with a layout I like that won't need a lot of terraforming. I'm trying to decide if I'll ever go on hunts or just take what I'm given, as to be less picky (which I think is my main problem).

I've also been impatient and TTed a bit in the past, so I'm trying not to do that anymore. I'm anxious to get RS up and running, but now that I know terraforming isn't for me, I'm taking it slow.


@Jam86 I love that you're collecting their photos. All from your own villagers or traded as well? I've considered trying this, though some of the villagers are a tad bit angry/creepy for me.


----------



## Jam86

Bluenymph said:


> @Jam86 I love that you're collecting their photos. All from your own villagers or traded as well? I've considered trying this, though some of the villagers are a tad bit angry/creepy for me.


ty, i mostly traded to get them but there are a few i've earned myself, which i keep in my main house 
i'm obsessed with so many villagers so i like to get photos of my favourites


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some more orders
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Kyle and Lolly
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
picked up a pearl from Pascal
caught bugs - only 150 more to go to complete the 'You've Got The Bug' accomplishment   
crafted and customised some items
watered the flowers, planted a few more cosmos to breed some orange ones
continued decorating the back of the island
popped some balloons
visited Harv's Island for the first time in ages and took a few photos
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/5
• Took the monarch butterfly model out of the mail. 
• Delivered the gifts! (Some ended up being sent through the mail)
• Redd was visiting today; I walked out with an Academic Painting! (And thus reached the final "True Patron of the Arts" milestone! )
• A few stars fell tonight; I made sure to make wishes when I could! 
• Bought more wrapping paper and customization kits. 
• Looked at some more custom designs, found some really detailed ones...
• Caught a tarantula lurking nearby Pekoe's house.
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## maria110

I dug up another 200 or so white flowers and moved some other flowers to their new areas. I gave gifts to many villagers but received no photos.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail got a Veil from Gulliver for helping him yesterday, and received the items that I ordered yesterday
-Went to look for today's NPC, it was Leif so I bought some Orange tea olive bush starts from him 
-Planted the bushes and cleaned up some flowers from yesterdays rain 
-Gathered some wood and made some log stakes to place near my house 
-Checked both shops
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Hornsby and gave Juila a red sleeveless silk dress
-Completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Rika092

-I built a sunken waterfall!
-Kicked out Billy and invited Chief to my island
-I grew two blue roses
-Caught a bunch of new bugs
-Got butterfly model in the mail from Flick
-caught up with all my villagers
-freshened up my paths for spring
-managed to find a few new DIYs that I don’t have yet
-did all the daily NMT achievement stuff


----------



## The Loyal Rat

I just got Judy in less then a 100 tickets, I had prepared 800 NMT for her and only her! I’m just so stunned and happy I got her, shes so colorful and lively, and her house is cool.
Now my village is finally complete with all ten of my dreamy villagers.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I caught my last creature for my critterpedia! It was the stringfish, which I’d been making a half hearted attempt to catch for months. Finally decided to go to a mystery island with 20 baits and caught one pretty fast! Should have just done so sooner! Hurray


----------



## th8827

Got an Emperor Butterfly Model in the mail. Put it in the Jungle.

Kicks visited, Bought a new color of the Slippers. (pink)

Got more flowers for my upper Jungle. Arranged them sporadically, trying to avoid matching colors or flower types from touching.

Dug up and sold more Roses. They never end...

Ordered more Mario items.


----------



## xara

another one of my “haven’t played in a few days” posts smh.

*march 4th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received the items that i ordered and some punk pants from pashmina!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | returned a lost book to deirdre 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons
ʚϊɞ | tested an idea out at harv’s island 
ʚϊɞ | decorated my island a bit 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found some white honeycomb flooring 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s!
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Airysuit

I went to a clothing catalog island for an hour so i updated my catalog a little  which is nice

I also finally caught a spider crab just now! Whooo only 4 more sea critters to go


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Kyle and Lolly, received Kyles photo   
watered the flowers and planted a couple more shrubs at the museum area
planted some more trees
popped a couple of balloons
went diving, picked up a pearl from Pascal
caught bug 5000 and completed 'You've Got The Bug' accomplishment 
crafted and customised some items
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## xhyloh

finally started construction on my new entrance! i'm currently in the middle of switching themes from fairycore to kidcore so i'm really excited!


----------



## maria110

On my gothic island, I dug up some flowers and moved some other flowers.  I gave presents to the 6 villagers whose photos I don't have yet but received no photos.  On my other island, I gave presents and hit some rocks.  Mostly basic stuff today.  Both islands are looking tidier and I'm enjoying playing them more.  I loved running around last night, looking at the islands without so many flowers.  I still have flowers on both islands just not so hideously many.  I like being able to see the green grass and the trees look more like forest with fewer flowers.


----------



## th8827

Besides possibly adjusting a few flower locations, I am finished with the Jungle section of my island.

Dug up all of the common Roses. Just a whole bunch of assorted Hybrids left.

Had a good idea what to do with all of the excess Roses. I planted the red ones near the Able Sisters, with the edge near the dead area surrounding the Mine shifting to purple, then black to imply that they are dying. I think that it looks cool.

Ordered more Mario items.


----------



## Valeris

I managed to fish out a Coel finally. I decided between a set of villagers as to who I wanted, found Deirdre a good home, and have Audie ready to be invited tomorrow. I made some progress towards the Nook shopping app as well and ordered more Mario items in the process.


----------



## John Wick

Redid parts of my cemetery.

More graves now.


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I

 cleaned up all the weeds
did some major needed gardening 
cleaned up a bit in neighbour yards
got rid of over growing flowers 
re did my whole front entrance
planted some bushes
planted more trees


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

It was actually yesterday but I forgot to post e. I jungle-i-fied my entrance, planted my soccer field to be more natural and repaved my paths to dirt rather than cobblestone.


----------



## Kramweil

I moved sweet Dizzy out of NH and into SH, after deciding to make NH villagers hilariously sketchy.


----------



## tessa grace

Yesterday and today I worked a lot and finished my library garden and I think it turned out really well! I'm super proud and it looks so much better than the ugly carnival stuff I had there before.


----------



## JKDOS

The fossil exhibit is now complete for my second town. No more fossil hunting for me.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
visited the shops, stocked up on some more customisation kits
watered the flowers, rearranged some at the campsite area and moved some more Lily of the Valleys
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Lolly
did some TT'ing to try again at kicking Cookie out but Kyle requested to leave, I've just got his photo and he's not permanent so I agreed but I'll miss him   
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
focused on some diving - the 'Deep Dive' is the next accomplishment I'm aiming for and I'm 300 catches away from it
picked up another pearl from Pascal
popped some balloons
crafted and customised some items
did some terraforming
caught some fish
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## deana

A very successful day for me in an unexpected way. I decided to do some TT'ing to work on getting my rocks to move to a better spot and instead... I found Flo at my campsite  so I spent forever convincing her to move to my island. Julia will be leaving us because I just didn't click with her, although I do wish I could have gotten her photo first. Gave up on the rock situation for now lol

Other stuff I did:
-Cleaning up flowers AS ALWAYS
-Gathered some wood to craft some different wood wallpapers, I decided on the wild-wood wall for the first room of my house 
-Checked the shops, nothing of interest today
-Talked to all my villagers, gave wrapped fruits to Hornsby
-Crafted a shell stool for the outside of my museum
-Completed some nook miles tasks
-Did a bit of diving to earn some cash


----------



## xXJessXx

Today I dug up some flowers that were getting out of hand. I traded for some white cosmos and I added them to my flower field. I finished my park area and begun on my beachside carnival


----------



## SweetDollFace

Today I got Raymond, I really didn't plan on it. It just happened and honestly im very glad. I made him live beside a lazy villager on purpose.


----------



## maria110

I received Kiki's photo and was thinking to keep her for longer but then Rodeo showed up in my campsite and wanted to replace her so I let her move away.  Rodeo has a perfect house for the gothic island and he's pretty cute.  But I will probably eventually invite Kiki back, probably to that same plot in the woods on the gothic island.  Her house looked great there with various pansies and windflowers and trees around it.


----------



## Valeris

Deirdre moved, Audie is moving in! My get Dom Nook Miles Ticket fund has reached one-thousand and counting. It'll still be fifteen to twenty days before I can get someone to move so that he can have a plot of land, but it's progress! On an even better note, the Rory I was holding for someone will likely be going home tomorrow and I know how much said person is looking forward to it.


----------



## John Wick

Finished messing with the cemetery, and I'm dead tired.


----------



## Bluebellie

I finally got to starting my game up and started decorating one of my beaches. I’ve been dreading it forever. It’s not too bad, I’m getting it done now. Not finished yet, but I can already imagine it.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/6
• Took the academic painting out of the mail and brought it straight to Blathers. 
• Delivered the gifts! (Four were sent through the mail) 
• Found a 31st Lily-of-the-Valley plant! 
• Collected a few star frags from off the beach! 
• Marina asked me if I could catch her a river fish; she ended up with a black bass. 
• Ran into Maddie and found her wearing the "Petal Punk Princess" dress I'd made! 
• Attended Slider's show; he played Imperial K.K.
• Checked out some more custom designs.

3/7
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at the same score as last week: 223,388 points.
• Found a lost journal near Gayle's house; after asking her about it, I brought it over to Plucky, who was relieved to have it back. 
• Removed some excess flower growth. 
• Harry was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change his mind. 
• Had some fossils assessed. 
• Checked out even MORE designs (tryin' to find some inspiration).


----------



## KittenNoir

The following items I did today on Cosa Bella Island 

More gardening 
Found 1 fish I did not have 
pulled some more weeds
decorating my paths


----------



## xara

*march 5th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a pop-up toaster from margie! 
ʚϊɞ | had a camper today; it was olive! didn’t invite her but she’s super cute c’:
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for beau from fuchsia 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought flower seeds and wrapping paper from nook’s!
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements - 100% completed the “nook miles for miles” achievement!


----------



## cosravet

600+ hours in and I'm still on the first bit of my island becuase I'm rather a bit of a perfectionist... but I've finally finished my enterance and store fronts <3


----------



## xara

*march 6th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received oval glasses from whitney!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | caught a loach for fuchsia 
ʚϊɞ | got “imperial k.k.” from mr. slider
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s!
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## dizzy bone

Finally got some decent hours in after taking a long break from playing! (basically ignored winter, as usual!) I had to TT back a bit to do some stuff I missed out on. Here's what happened recently:
- Celebrated Hamphrey's birthday
- Caught up on Festivale 
- Bought some of the new update items and decided on the locations for my warp pipes
- Made a "lost dog" poster and hid a beagle somewhere on my island lol
- Added back some of my dirt paths that I had kicked away during the winter months so I could build snowboys
- Finally cleared out months worth of mail on both my rep and alt characters
- Cleared some storage space on my rep


----------



## moonford

Found Whitney in my campsite today after not playing for a week and I also found Ankha the last time I played (March 1st). Kinda cute that I got two popular snooties as my two most recent visitors!   

Asked both to move in and thankfully they RNG'd correctly and got Dobie to leave (his house exterior has been glitched to look like Canberra's for almost a year now lmao - I shall probably invite him home sometime in the future) and I got Merengue to move out; which is great because she proved tricky to budge. 


I don't time travel or go through any shenanigans to move villagers in or out ~ so I feel very rewarded right now.


----------



## xara

dizzy bone said:


> - Made a "lost dog" poster and hid a beagle somewhere on my island lol



this is such a cute idea omg. :’o


----------



## juneau

Something I did yesterday, actually, but got my rocks exactly where I wanted! Took much less time than I thought it would, likely because most of my island is highly decorated anyway, so I only had to mannequin a few spots.


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail
Visited the shops
Spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Lolly and said goodbye to Kyle
TT’d to island hop and found Mint, who’s now the newest villager to the island 
Chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
Went diving, received a pair of mermaid shoes from Pascal today
Watered the flowers
Popped balloons
Crafted and customised a crescent moon chair and a couple of nova lights
Flattened a section of the island, did some terraforming and then flattened it again
Increased the size of a river
Began terraforming the previous area again
Moved some more flowers around
Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## JoJoCan

Today I played for the first time in awhile, talked to my villagers and that's pretty much it for today.


----------



## th8827

Yesterday evening, a friend from Japan who I have not spoken to since last year came online, so I showed him around my redecorated island. Gave him a few doubles of the limited items that he missed. He gave me some pointers on how to improve the Japanese section of my island.

Today, I bought a whole bunch of Basic colors of Mums and planted them. Hit the 4th Flower planting milestone.

Ordered the final new pieces of the Mario set.

Found Gullivarr on the beach. Helped him out.

Visited Redd on someone else's island, and bought a new Real Quaint Painting.


----------



## xara

forgot to post this earlier. 

*march 7th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a striped shirt from moe, a mom’s candle set from mom and a letter from the HHA!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily grind of fossil hunting, material collecting, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | caught a ladybug for moe 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s!
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/8

Set up a warp pipe link to make it easier to reach Redd's ship (it's a little cramped back there).
Found Gayle, Plucky, and Pekoe having tea together in the plaza.
Label was back again, this time with a vacation-themed challenge. After rummaging around in my closet, I showed her this outfit:



I ended up passing with flying colors. As a reward I was given a LaBelle knit shirt.​
Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## xara

*march 8th*
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of checking the mail, gathering materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | celebrated zucker’s birthday <3
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | helped out gulliver 
ʚϊɞ | bought an open-collar shirt (blue) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s! 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail 
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers and gave gifts to Lolly and Blaire
was gifted a zap suit by Judy and then traded it with Cookie for a rocket lamp
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
took fossils to be assessed, left the museum and ran into both Raymond and Cookie right outside the door - think I'm been stalked by them
went diving - 200 more sea creatures to catch for the 'Deep Dive' achievement
collected another pearl from Pascal
did some terraforming and water laying
watered the flowers, moved some Lily of the Valleys to the new terraformed area
popped some balloons
requested to build a zen bridge but it won't fit where I want it to go so need to rethink it now
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## The Loyal Rat

I just kinda spent a long time decorating my house, I finally upgraded to have a basement and it’s fun moving everything around, feels like it all comes together now.


----------



## Lemurian

I finally moved my campsite off of the beach today! I haven't had an on-land campground in months, but it's finally happening.


----------



## Fye

made a new alt and changed up some stuff with my main rep

changed my main character / island representative into a witch-themed character and changed her house to reflect that.
the outside of the house now looks like a stone building with cream to dark brown colors, and is surrounded with black and purple flowers, the spiky fence, barrels, and pots.
Added a little sitting area next to the house with log furniture and the leafy marshmallow fire and a food for a little chilling area.
Also gave her a little backyard with the wooden clothes hanging thing, old-fashioned washtub, and brick oven next to a stone table and stool with some food stuff on top for a little backyard picnic area.
left most of the inside of her house the same since it's the only house that doesn't double as a business so I wanted to keep all the homey furniture. but I'm slowly turning the basement into some magic thing. got the magic circle rug with a bunny lamp in the middle so far.


----------



## th8827

There is a storm today, with Lightning and everything. Very cool.

Got a tipped over Barrel from Gullivarr. I'll put it near my Mine.

The Quaint Painting that I bought yesterday, which was advertised as real, turned out to be fake! I should have checked it... Conveniently enough, Redd was on my Island today selling a real Quaint Painting. Bought it. 
He also had a real Sinking Painting, which I also needed, but couldn't get. I let someone else buy it, because they gave me free rare floral DIYs.

Sold Turnips for a high price on another island. Getting close to the final Turnip milestone.

Waiting for my new flowers to fully grow before moving them around. Hopefully, they look good.


----------



## Fye

busy day

made a little lavender field in a clearing in the forest - there are still a few spots open between the flower since it hasn't been raining much these days
cleaned up my farm areas - one is now a full-on pumpkin patch with rows of 4 or 5 of each pumpkin color/variant. the other one has 2 rows of yellow hyacinths infront of a silo (to mimic wheat), a row of green anthurium plants (may replace this with something better), one of watermelon beach balls, one of white mum cushions (cabbages?), and one of weeds until I can find something better.
added a few more animal-themed items to the beach theater to make it look fuller
added the mario teleportation pipe furniture to get to my rep's now-fenced-off house easier
dug out some cedar trees and planted saplings in their spots - trying to freeze some medium-height trees to add some diversity to the forest
cleaned up some weeds behind the cliffs at the very back of the island in hope that it will make the ones I planted in the forest grow since they've been stuck in the first stage for weeks
finally successfully made a golden rose to complete rory's rose garden
ordered a bunch of mario items - put some of the mush platforms here and there in the forest area
changed up the rest area by the forest entrance to add more vending machines - gotta keep everyone hydrated!


----------



## maria110

I gave a lot of wrapped fruit gifts but received no photos.  I finally moved some flowers from my beach to the areas where I want them to go. The pink and orange and white flowers near Colton's house could use more arrangement but I like it better than the previous flower plan.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/9 (raining) 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Found a 32nd Lily-of-the-Valley plant! 
• Kitty asked me if I would help her catch a wharf roach; it took me much longer to find one than I'd like to admit...
• Found a recipe in a bottle that washed up on the beach; I learned how to make a wooden chest! 
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed. 
• Cornered and caught a tarantula that was lurking outside of the Able's shop. 
• Checked out some more custom designs. 
• Kicks was here today, and I spent a bunch of bells with him. 
• Collected shells and fruit to sell.


----------



## xara

*march 9th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a striped tee from zucker and a pagoda from gulliver!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | caught a yellow butterfly for beau 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for moe from deirdre
ʚϊɞ | did some trades
ʚϊɞ | worked on my entrance and shopping district 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought a parka and shirtdress (yellow) from able’s! 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Nodokana

- Trades
- Crafted items
- Bought via Nooks
- Decorated island + house interiors
- Worked on entrance, created a school. Entrance decorated as if a festival was taking place.
- Moved Merengue's house
- Created a small playground
- Completed ground, ghost, fighting, and poison type gyms.
- Started working on normal type gym


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received some wooden block flooring from Diana
found a lost item in my garden, returned it to Sherb and received a Tatami Bed in return
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Lolly and Mint
caught some bugs
popped a few balloons
watered the flowers, planted some orange windflowers and red lilies
rearranged the flowers around the campsite area
chopped wood, hit rock and dug fossils
went diving, received another Princess Mermaid Dress from Pascal
crafted and customised some items
did some terraforming around my secret beach area
requested to build a natural ramp and paid it off
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## maria110

I gave gifts but received no photos.  These villagers I have now are harsh.  I also swapped out some streetlamps but I might switch some of them back.  There's no rule that all the street lamps on the island have to be the same color.   Redd visited my one island and had a genuine Valiant statue. Yay!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/10
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for an asteroid.
• Ended up seeing some shooting stars, so I made a couple wishes.
• Ran into Kitty, who was wearing Petal Punk Princess; it looks even cuter than I thought it would! 




• Found Gullivarrr washed up on shore again; it didn't take very long to find the phone.
• Ran into Pascal, gave him a scallop, and recieved a pearl in return.
• Decided to visit the Ninten dream for Mario Day...wasn't very impressed, if I'm being honest...not to be rude, of course, it just wasn't really my taste. (The funny part was that when my character woke up, she had THIS look on her face, kinda like she ate something bad.  )


----------



## deana

More tweaking of my island design today!

-set up a rose garden near my house 
-placed a few items for a small outdoor theatre where the rose garden used to be
-crafted some additional rock items to decorate with and placed those around
-planted a few more shrubs around the island
-checked the mail, collected some music that I ordered
-visited both shops, bought a yucca plant
-talked to all my villagers
-went to a few dream addresses for inspiration


----------



## John Wick

Threw everything in my rooms out.

Just have waste bins in there now.

All day to try and make a unique room, and it just can't be done.

Need more sofas.


----------



## maria110

I woke up too early and decided to play.  Received photos from Cherry and Cyd to make it to my goal of earning 100 different villagers' photos.  By next year, I hope to have 100 more from different villagers.


----------



## xara

*march 10th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a shamrock doorplate from @Rairu (tysm, friend!)
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | caught a ladybug for pashmina 
ʚϊɞ | bought some rugs from saharah; didn’t get any new ones ;-;
ʚϊɞ | did a trade 
ʚϊɞ | found the shamrock wand diy!
ʚϊɞ | stopped fuchsia from moving 
ʚϊɞ | ordered a shamrock soda 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought a shamrock suit, shamrock hat, shamrock sunglasses and shamrock shoes from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s! 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## EmeraldJourney

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!



Hello, I try to post daily but sometimes life gets in the way and studies! Today I unlocked terraforming so now i'm going crazy designing my dream island. I moved my trees, flowers and made some decorative beach items


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received an ironing board from Raymond and a kiwi hat from Lolly
visited the shops
crafted and customised a few items
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Lolly and Mint
returned a lost item to Molly and was gifted a sweatshirt in return
agreed to purchase a dollhouse dress from Fauna
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and then sold them
did a little bit of fishing
went diving, received a pearl from Pascal and am now only 50 sea creatures away from completing the 'Deep Dive' task   
popped some balloons
watered the flowers and rearranged the pink flower section in front of my island home
did some redecorating in my house - changed the top floor bedroom/bathroom combo into a full bedroom area and changed the third bedroom in one of the side rooms into a full bathroom
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Fye

in the past 24ish hours

turned a little empty corner of the neighborhood area into yet another reading nook - complete with a well, swinging bench, streetlamp, small bookshelf thing, apple tree, wooden bucket (to collect apples?), a monarch butterfly model and some white cosmos. it suits the area pretty well! I just wish we could put stuff on the fourth level cause it's backed by a completely empty cliff
finally got around to cleaning up my japanese-style-hotel-alt-character's front yard area. got rid of most of the lilies that took over, put some zen cushions, bamboo stools, and tea stuff around a go board and put a tree right behind it all for some shade. made a little alternating stone path to the house with rope fences on either side and some lilies beyond the fence. added the default clover floor pattern on the ground between the lilies so they wouldn't grow out of control again
planted a tree next to the house on the edge of the northern-most cliff and put a floor cushion, bamboo stool, and book under it to make for a cute reading spot with a view. 
added some bamboo grass in between the bamboo plants to add some color and fill up the path leading to the house
put a few blossoming lanterns here and there to fill up some space and some cherry blossom branches and pile near the entrance - I'm happy with how it looks now and probably won't touch it for a while unless we get some more japanese or cherry blossom themed furniture


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/11 (raining) 
• Recieved a Pirate Wall in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Collected star fragments off of the beach! 
• Patty warned me that Pekoe had come down with something, so I made sure to grab her some medicine when I stopped at the store. 
• Thanks to Harry, I learned that Saharah was visiting today! I made sure to stop by and say hi. (Ended up with a really cool purple Persian rug!)
• Popped a balloon and found a recipe for a shamrock wand inside! 
• Bought more customization kits. 
• Checked out some more custom designs! 
• Cleared out some more storage space.


----------



## Aricakes

I donated the glowing painting to Blathers and did some landscaping! Also got Kabuki settled into my island.


----------



## Valeris

Got the Shamrock Wand DIY to drop from a balloon finally.
Managed to find a real Wistful Painting for the gallery.
Made a decision on how I want to design this island since I was going back and forth between two concepts.
Counted down the days until a villager will ask to move and I can start Mystery Island hopping for Dom.
Found a look I like and don't want to end up changing every other day.
Getting closer to unlocking the Nook Shopping App.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Donated the moody painting I'd bought from Redd yesterday to the museum!

My museum's fish, insect and fossil collections are complete. But, I don't trade with other players, so it's going to take at least a decade to finish the art collection.


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I restarted my theme a couple days ago and today I am putting the river back in and I decorated over by Agent S’s house. I might do a little bit of time traveling today to speed things up since I have all day to play, maybe I’ll look for Leif too to get some new bushes and flowers


----------



## CylieDanny

I got Marshal's photo, and now have Rosie on my island.


----------



## deana

A lot more decorating today 

-I moved the my rose garden to an ever so slightly different position 
-Planted some additional trees
-Checked the mail, collected a model I had commissioned from Flick and some garden lanterns I ordered
-Visited both shops
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree (haven't done that in a while because I'm so lazy)
-Crafted a garden wagon and placed that near some waterfalls
-Gifted some wrapped fruits to Flo 
-Switched out the wallpaper and rugs in my house bathroom


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops, purchased 5 cedar saplings
planted the saplings at my campsite area
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Lolly and Mint
caught some bugs and sold them to Flick
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
watered the flowers and got rid of a few wild ones
popped some balloons
went diving, picked up a pearl from Pascal and completed the Deep Dive achievement   
decorated a small section of my island to create fairground/play area
redecorated one of the bedroom in my house - swapping from a blue imperial theme to a yellow cute theme
cleared out some items from the house storage
crafted and customised a few items
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some more miles


----------



## angelcat621

Finished up Cast Master today and caught a few common species for the museum. My fish section is so empty. (My reflexes aren't that great so I had to savescum the achievement.)


----------



## annex

I finished my shamrock kitchen. It used to have a lot of red. Now it's bright green. It's a happy little kitchen. I wanted to create a shamrock kitchen when we first got the game. I was thrilled when we got the update and they gave us the shamrock rug and soda.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/12
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but luckily, I was able to change her mind. Phew! 
• Had a ton of fossils assessed! 
• Plucky asked for my help in catching a bitterling; it didn't take very long at all, which was nice. 
• Flick was here today; I brought him three Rajah Brooke's Birdwings for a collectible!


----------



## JemAC

opened up todays mail and placed a few orders
visited the shops, purchased some blue heart wallpaper and some yellow heart wallpaper
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Lolly and Mint and helped Fauna and Molly decide on a gift for Cookie (it isn't her birthday so not sure why they were trying to think of a present but we settled on a plushie's toy of herself)
visited Redd and purchased a glowing painting, have already donated one to the museum so planning to use this one for island decoration
visited the campsite and said hello to Marcie who was staying there today
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug trees
popped balloons
watered flowers and got rid of a few that were getting out of control again
crafted and customised some items
did a little bit of terraforming on my peninsula
completed some Nook Miles tasks, deposited some bells that were building up in my pockets and redeemed some miles


----------



## John Wick

Got the DAL model plane.

So tiny, I had to use the zoom on my phone to see it.

Not worth doing 300 trips for.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice

Blahhhh my island I’ve been avoiding lately till I’m able too get Sanrio items. ; ; I feel so much pressure too make it look beautiful I get discouraged


----------



## maria110

I received Portia's photo.  I like Portia but plan to let a new villager have that space on the gothic island.


----------



## deana

-Check my mail, collected some songs that I ordered 
-Harvested a fully grown money tree outside my house
-Checked both shops
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Hornsby
-Cleaned up the DIY pile on my beach lol 
-Ordered some books and plants 
-Attended K.K. Slider's concert and received K.K. Tango 
-Visited a couple of dream addresses
-Went to Harv's island 

Yesterday a notice was posted that Hornsby's birthday is coming up so I went to Harv's to try a bunch of different clothes on him. I didn't decide on anything I loved so I'll be keeping an eye out for some new birthday clothes for him


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/13 (It's my brother's b-day!)
• Took the Rajah Brooke's Birdwing model out of the mail. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played Wandering. 
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Didn't really get to do much today since I was busy but I have- 

- Gone island hopping for Papi- Went through about 60 tickets with no luck so far. 
- Checked my mail and completely cleaned it out since it had 70+ items in it from Nook Shopping and then like 5 letters... 
- Celebrated Julian's Birthday early since I plan on booting him out soon. 
- Relocated Sylvana's house, have yet to start decorating it. 
- Time hopped around a bit to get Flick and gave him 3 Monarch Butterflies to make a model with. 
- Worked on my new market place area.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I have now finished commissioning every bug model in the game


----------



## Sharksheep

Moved Keaton's house. Only have 2 player houses and 3 more villager houses to figure out the placements for.
Finished laying down some paths for a new neighborhood and moved some trees.
Put down fences to mark out the yard spaces and decorated some areas with umbrellas
Picked up all the items I had on the ground for cataloging
Gave gifts to my cycling villagers
Planted some flowers, decided to move the lighthouse back to the peninsula


----------



## TalviSyreni

Moved one of my residents to a much better plot.
Made a large pumpkin plot next to my hyacinth plot.
Added some new signage in my new allotment area.
Sorted out my personal back garden.
Placed some more garden lanterns at the bottom of ramps around my island.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received the glowing painting from Redd
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave some medicine to Raymond, gave gifts to Lolly and Mint, received Mints photo   
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and then sold them
caught a few bugs
watered some flowers
dug up some flowers around an outdoor seating area and swapped them with some others
popped some balloons
crafted a few items
did a little bit of island decorating
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## John Wick

Dug up fossils.


----------



## maria110

I finally earned photos from Rosie, Molly, and Henry.  Still working on Astrid and Boomer.  I hope Boomer doesn't end up like Drago.  I never could get Drago's photo and finally booted him anyway.

New villagers:  Monty, Bunnie, and Marina.  I had Marina before but then let her move to bring in someone from a camp site. I hope to keep her around awhile and to get her photo this time.  She's so cute and fun to have around.  I really like Bunnie's design too.  Monty was one of my original villagers that I moved out because he didn't match the Fairy Tale theme I had at the time.  Now the theme is gone and Monty is back!  I love Monty.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/14
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 226,394 points! (Going up! )
• Checked out a bunch more of custom designs (y'all come up with some impressive stuff!)
• Found a 33rd Lily-of-the-Valley plant! 
• Delivered the gifts! (Three were sent through the mail)


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

I organized my house, pulled out some weeds, and catched a few new fish and sea creatures.


----------



## Sharksheep

I picked up all the random dropped items on the ground but I still have a bunch of diys for people to come over and learn later
Placed some mum cushions in the middle of my river as waterlilies
Filled up some of the empty spaces on the cliffs near my campsite with mushroom lamps. I still need to finish decorating with mushroom stools, hyacinth lamps, and flowers.
Gave gifts to my cycling villagers and made sure to talk to everyone.
Checked my campsite but did not take the gorilla that showed up. 
Fixed up some paths.


----------



## moonlights

Yesterday I finally found Tia while island hopping, which means I can allow Poppy and Lolly to leave since I've obtained their pictures and have found the one permanent normal villager I wanted!


----------



## xara

i am once again behind. 

*march 11th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received an item i ordered and a town backpack from zucker!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | returned a lost book to audie 
ʚϊɞ | commissioned an emperor butterfly model from flick 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## meo

Mostly just progress towards achieves and catalog.

- fished more towards Angling for Perfection.
- caught more bugs for You've Got the Bug
- crafted some hot items towards DIY Furniture
- crafted some tools towards DIY Tools
- sold some fruit for Pick of the Bunch
- bought some items from Able's towards my clothing catalog - getting really close to 1000 mark left for my catalog
- returned genji's "training log" back to him


----------



## Nodokana

- Trades
- Visited an island DA
- Developed my ranch area
- Created another character (let this character learn my spare recipes, upgraded to a house). Time traveled to get final upgrade. 
- Moved my bamboo forest
- Put fences around the island
- Worked on area in front of Residential Services
- Removed overgrown flowers


----------



## xara

*march 12th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received an emperor butterfly model from flick and a letter from pashmina!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | had a camper today; it was boris! i didn’t invite him but he’s cool c’:
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | caught a pale chub for deirdre
ʚϊɞ | returned a lost pouch to pashmina 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for deirdre from whitney 
ʚϊɞ | bought a genuine scenic painting from redd 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade 
ʚϊɞ | ordered a shamrock rug
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Moritz

I got all hybrid flowers and I built the robot.
I made a winter beach which I love but my other half hates. Not his island so whatever.

Getting close to a completed island now which is a little sad. But I've said that at least 3 times now so maybe not.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Lolly and received her photo in return   
completed a treasure hunt with Bunnie and received a chef outfit
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
watered the flowers, got rid of a few and move some roses to the lighthouse area on my peninsula
crafted and customised some items
did some island decorating, created a small reading nook and placed some more outdoor seating around the island
popped some balloons
planted a couple more trees and moved a few around
caught some bugs
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Aricakes

Got my island all moved to the corner. (Villagers) and other buildings (my house, shops, museum) to beaches and empty everything. And getting into terraforming. Ughhh. I have grand ideas to redo my town with so I am excited to get on with it. I just wish terraforming was less tedious haha.


----------



## xara

*march 13th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received an item that i ordered and a genuine scenic painting from redd! 
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | got “go k.k. rider” from mr. slider 
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## 5cm/s

it's been a while since i've played, but for some reason in this past week i've been obsessively decorating and trading. i'm very pleased, though! i've collected all the mush diys i missed and my island is looking very springcore (i finally found a floral version of The Path i really like). i'm in the process of clearing out unwanted hybrids and buying/trading for green mums to round out my island's flora.


----------



## Islander

I've at last got a 5 star town, so I got my golden watering can.


----------



## pulmona

I moved two houses, destroyed a staircase and helped a random person from Discord get started on his island with some gifts. I would say that was a good day on my island!


----------



## Valeris

Unlocked the Nook Shopping App.
Got around the getting a spider crab for the Museum.
Watched my stockpile of star fragments grow as I gathered those that fell on my beach.
Came across a back up in case I can't get a Sanrio pack for the villagers and items.
Reminded Simon that he's on borrowed time and I can't wait to see the thought bubble telling me he wants to move.


----------



## maria110

I received photos from Mathilda and Piper. Yay!


----------



## deana

-Checked my mail, Erik sent me a fossil 
-Visited both shops, bought some more wrapping paper 
-Gave wrapped pumpkins to Hornsby, I really need to remember to give pumpkins to the lazy villagers so they don't talk about floor bugs, it makes gifting them MUCH more enjoyable (still no photo tho)
-Crafted some more country fence and placed that in a few areas that needed more decorating 
-Had a friend come over to check out my island 
-Planted some more flowers and got a nook miles achievement for planting 200! I guess most of my flowers were just duplicated not planted so maybe I should plant some more


----------



## xara

*march 14th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received letters from beau and the HHA!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | caught a stinkbug for fuchsia
ʚϊɞ | bought turnips from daisy mae
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Nenya

Two days ago I gave my islanders each a wrapped "failte!" (Gaelic meaning welcome) doorplate and yesterday every one of them had it on their door! Whoopie!


----------



## xara

finally got caught up! will i actually stay caught up this time? probably not.

*march 15th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received bamboo shoots from daisy mae and a letter from moe!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | bought back-bow socks (black) and a foldover-top backpack (pink) from kicks 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found black-brick wallpaper 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TemalRustic

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!



I recently bought my switch (original not lite) and it's awesomeeee, the game is also fantastic and I'm enjoying it a lot, just in time for all the updates coming our way! I got 3 villagers, picked all my weeds, made a few chairs, got a few recipes and i've yet to trade on the forums but it's coming!


----------



## 5pmtheme

TemalRustic said:


> I recently bought my switch (original not lite) and it's awesomeeee, the game is also fantastic and I'm enjoying it a lot, just in time for all the updates coming our way! I got 3 villagers, picked all my weeds, made a few chairs, got a few recipes and i've yet to trade on the forums but it's coming!


sounds exciting!  which villagers do you have? i'm glad you're having fun with the game!


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, a letter from Marshal 
-Found Leif in the plaza, so I purchased shrubs and seeds from him
-Went around planting the seeds and shrubs, as well as some more weeds 
-Checked both shops, nothing interesting today
-Crafted some more log stakes to decorate with
-Gave wrapped pumpkins to Hornsby, he gave me a ninja costume 
-Completed a few nook miles tasks


----------



## Cyku

I've tried making some zen-style place with the outside bathing stone pool etc, didn't turn out great, but I'm going to work on it!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, placed a few orders
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
did a little bit of fishing and sold the ones I caught
popped a couple of balloons
watered the flowers, planted a few white tulips
crafted and customised some mushroom lamps and placed them around the island
picked up Stonehenge from the house storage and moved it to the campsite area at the back of the island
planted a few cedar saplings
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed the miles
did some TTing to get Cookie to move but Lolly asked to go instead so I agreed to let her as I have her photo now and am ready to go island hopping again


----------



## Badrat

•Bought everything Wario related 
•Made half my island a bamboo forest so i can farm spring bamboo to sell next season


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished my all my beaches


----------



## Vsmith

So today after months and months and months of patiently waiting, tending, watering, and hybriding I am pleased to announce that I finally have grown a BLUE ROSE!!!!!  Once it blooms I'll post a picture. This is by far the greatest accomplishment I have done in the game. I'm sooo happy!!!!


----------



## xara

*march 16th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a bat umbrella from audie! 
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade 
ʚϊɞ | sold my turnips (ty again, @WillowCity for letting me come by!)
ʚϊɞ | created a secret greeting for deirdre and i 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found some red dot flooring 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## reviveearly

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!



I terraformed half of my island, made a design map with a friend, planted some trees and flowers and made a little campsite on my beach and a tea area on the other beach. I'm really proud of how my island is shaping up, and my friends and I go between our islands changing things and suggesting criticism on our designs, so we have a lot of fun doing that and playing everyday when we can, which is a few hours every eve ing after dinner.

I so do enjoy crossing, it's a wonderful game isn't it? I'd love for a crossing life sim to come out, even on mobile, that would be exceptional in my opinion. Loving the updates too lately, so many of them in a short space of time, great! i've been going between this and the sims 4 for a while and they have updates too so thats really grand and I can't wait for more kits (even though they are controversial to a lot of sims fans and player).


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, placed an order for a few more rattan armchairs
went villager hunting for a replacement for Lolly, took over 100 NMTs before finding a villager I was happy with but I eventually found my newest villager; Bluebear   
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, received a cute music player from Molly
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
watered the flowers, moved a few purple tulips to an area together to breed
relocated a few lily of the valleys
popped some balloons
did a little bit of diving as it's been a few days since I've visited Pascal, received another pearl
crafted and customised a few items
continued to decorate my island
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## maria110

I went from 3 player characters to 6 to try to alleviate boredom.  I always have grand plans for decorating houses of my main and secondary characters, but I haven't ever yet had 6 nice, gold trophy houses at the same time.  It would be something to do.

In other news, I took medicine to Reneigh and she gave me her photo a second time.


----------



## Vsmith

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!!
Today I gifted all my villagers something green to wear will I was dressed as a leprechaun. I then changed my clothes and wore a "Kiss me, I'm Irish" inspired shirt I designed. I watered my flowers and my blue rose bloomed!! I'm so happy to have a blue rose!!


----------



## xara

*march 17th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a wizard’s robe from beau and the first-anniversary cake from nook inc! 
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from 
ʚϊɞ | caught a tiger butterfly for pashmina
ʚϊɞ | fuchsia wasn’t feeling well so i brought her some medicine - she gave me her photo in return!! 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup and planted some new ones 
ʚϊɞ | crafted an iron garden table and customized it + fuchsia’s photo and placed them outside her house 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a yellow-tulip bag 
ʚϊɞ | bought the custom design pro editor+ and the custom designs portal!! i’m so, so happy to have more design slots  ordered a nintendo switch lite as well, which i’m also super happy about! 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought soccer shorts (light blue, navy blue, red) from able’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sophie23

I got all the new Sanrio items


----------



## Imbri

- Daily chores.
- Checked with all villagers.
- Hit the shops and saw Label.
- Changed out St. Paddy's items for more spring-like ones.
- Went to Harv's and scanned in my Sanrio cards. I've started ordering, and it's going to take roughly 2 weeks to get all of it.
- Sit in the park and enjoy the sun.


----------



## Jaco

Working on my winery a little bit more. Needed more white box sofas for the sitting area.

I don't have any of the Sanrio cards, so it will be another week or so until I see the meat of this update.


----------



## NeonGunner

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!



I rearranged villager houses and planted some new flowers in a field, it's now my dedicated flower field and it goes in a rainbow pattern.


----------



## maria110

MayorSophie23 said:


> I got all the new Sanrio items



Wow!  How did you do it?  I thought the cards weren't available yet?  Did you order cards and have them already arrive or do the previously issued ones still work?  Please tell!   

I finally received Boomer's photo but Astrid is still giving me random stuff.


----------



## Sophie23

maria110 said:


> Wow!  How did you do it?  I thought the cards weren't available yet?  Did you order cards and have them already arrive or do the previously issued ones still work?  Please tell!
> 
> I finally received Boomer's photo but Astrid is still giving me random stuff.


My friend gave me them


----------



## pulmona

Today I managed to tear down a lot of cliff side in preparation for redoing parts of my island. I also moved my house to the southern beach. I also started putting together a cute little beach rainbow paradise on the western beach to kill some time. I also put together a little bandstand because I realized how many of my islanders are musically inclined. A good day


----------



## udinafrog

I just updated and got the new slots even if i don't really need them. But I'm curious for what new designs are out there since I last cheked, it's been a while, and with the new options for umbrellas and so!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received the 1 year anniversary cake
returned an autograph book to Bunnie, received some Mariachi clothing
visited the shops, purchased some cute yellow wallpaper
spoke to my villagers, gave a gift to Bluebear and received a baby romper in return
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
took fossils to be assessed and then sold them
popped balloons, received bells and some fragrance sticks
watered the flowers and dug up some lily of the valleys
sold two stacks of weeds to Leif
crafted and customised a couple of items
caught and sold a few fish
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed a few more miles for NMTs


----------



## Jam86

i got all 6 of the lovely sanrio villagers onto my island and instantly built up a friendship with them so i could start gifting them some presents 

i also ordered at least 1 of each sanrio item, which took forever 

then i got the new prom outfits, they're super jazzy  

and i downloaded a bunch of new designs with all the new slots and redid my house, it's looking amazing so far, idk how i managed to play without the sanrio items


----------



## SmoochsPLH

bought all the new stuff that came with the update. haven't been paying that much lately


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did the daily chores of digging up fossils, picking up branches, doing Pascal, etc. and I finally had a rainy day, so I caught the coelacanth and snail. Now I just need three more critters and I’ll be done this month. Also went diy hunting from the balloons a little bit and will do more later tonight. Just need the last eight bamboo recipes and I’ll be done.


----------



## xhyloh

i filled out all 50 of my new design slots and am still (slowly) gathering items to start decorating my island! now i just gotta wait for the sanrio card to come out


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I'm trying to decide on one of those 9 QR code paths. I'm not sure if I want one with flowers on the sides or just dirt or somthing but I will pick one today and that will be what iv accomplished!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Finally changed out of my St. Patricks Day outfit and got Leif to visit. Planted over 300 shrubs o-o


----------



## maria110

I let a couple villagers move away and brought on a couple new villagers.  I found Opal on a mystery island to replace Portia on my goth island.  And I also adopted Rowan the tiger.  I love his tiger-theme house.

I got Boomer's photo.  I'm not sure if I'll let him move since his house looks perfect with the pumpkin garden and he is very cute.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I fell a bit behind in posting, but I've caught my records back up. With 3/20 coming up so closely, there's no way I'm putting off a post now! 

3/15
• Gulliver washed up on shore today. Luckily, it didn't take very long to find the missing communicator parts. 
• Found a lost book nearby the museum. After asking around, I brought it to Marshal, who turned out to be the owner. 
• Had a ton of fossils assessed!
• Bought more wrapping paper.
• Checked out a lot of custom designs.
• Ordered a few clothing items as potential gifts. 

3/16
• Isabelle announced that were in for a meteor shower tonight! Haven't had one of those in quite some time! 
• Recieved an alpinist hat in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to all of my neighbors! (Two got sent through the mail. )
• Cleared out a bit of storage space. 
• Redd was visiting today, and I walked out with a mystic statue! 
• Ended up catching a lot of peacock butterflies! 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow 
• Once the meteor shower started, I ended up making wishes for at least 2 hours.
• Apparently, Pekoe and Marshall got into a fight. Pekoe felt bad about it, and I offered to help smooth things over by delivering an apology gift for her. Luckily, all ended well! 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for a Tulip Wand!

3/17
• Took the Mystic Statue out of the mail and delivered it to Blathers.
• Discovered a little late when trying to check out patterns that there was apparently a software update I had missed. (I ended up not getting to look at patterns today.)
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Collected a lot of star frags! (A Large frag and two Pisces frags showed up, too! )
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today! (I found the phone almost immediately, not even five feet from where he'd landed) 
• Pekoe showed me how to make log decorative shelves! 
• Maddie was thinking about moving away; with it being this close to the anniversary, that wasn't happening. I was able to convince her to stick around a little longer. 
• Did a lot of customizations! (And then bought a huge load of kits to do even more customizations) 

3/18
• Received a pirate-ship cannon in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Discovered what yesterday's software update was for when I checked the design kiosk! (I am HYPED!) 
• Redeemed Nook Miles for the new custom design app additions! 
• C.J. was here, this time with a big-fish challenge. After completing it, I brought him three koi for a collectible. 
• Unfortunately, a few stars started falling while C.J. and I were talking, so I only got to make one wish.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I scanned sanrio amiibo to my alts, because a 5 items per day order limit is garbage

	Post automatically merged: Mar 19, 2021



Darius-The-Fox said:


> Planted over 300 shrubs o-o


so same as it ever was, eh?


----------



## xara

*march 18th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a nintendo switch lite from @Rairu (literally the kindest person,, tysm), a shaded floor lamp from margie and an item that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from
ʚϊɞ | caught a wharf roach for margie
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for beau from sprinkle
ʚϊɞ | helped out gullivarrr
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | visited a forum member’s island to celebrate dom’s birthday 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching
ʚϊɞ | ordered some stuff
ʚϊɞ | crafted a stall
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Junalt

- Bought a new genuine painting from Redd after more than a month or two of not being able to get any new items from him. 
- Got the last zodiac DIY I needed from Celeste - the Pisces Lamp.


----------



## Cyku

I did some island hopping and invited Diana to come to my island!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a paper bag from Cookie
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Bluebear and received a perforated-board wall in return
Molly gifted me a Mrs Flamingo
agreed to buy a Milkmaid Dress from Cookie
visited Redd and purchased a Proper Painting
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
popped balloons
watered flowers and collected a lot of sticks that I'd left on the floor
did a little redecorating in the upstairs room of my house
did some TTing to move out Cookie but Mint requested to leave instead so I agreed as I have her photo
had a very successful island hop and found Wolfgang, my newest villager, on the 8 NMT   
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Sofia Al-Azwar

I got the golden shovel diy in the mail.
I didn't think I was even close to helping Gulliver 30 times.


----------



## maria110

I received photos 108 and 109 from Astrid and Marina. I now have the photos of all 10 current villagers, although some of the photos are from when the villager lived on one of my islands previously.   I dug up some unwanted flowers.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did the daily chores and found Gullivaar on my beach, so I did him for the day. Talk to all my villagers, and are now glad the day is over. Will have Resident Services built finally tomorrow, so yay no more intro music.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, got a Warrior statue from Redd and a Go board from Cookie
-Visited both shops
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo and Hornsby 
-Cleaned up some freshly spawned flowers 
-Worked on my island flag a bit, I want the green colour to look a little better
-Made a snowman face-cutout standee, just to test it out lol 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Found and broke today's rock spawn, I'm still slowly working on moving this rock
-Completed a couple of Nook Miles tasks


----------



## JoJoCan

Happy 1 year everyone!


----------



## satine

I started over! 

It was a long time coming. I felt super guilty about the idea at first... But then I stopped because, I ran out of things to do. I bought a $200 gaming system just for this game, plus the $60 game itself -- I should enjoy it and feel stimulated by it. So I decided to start over, because I really enjoyed getting to the end game. My friend was kind enough to let me put all of my most precious things on her island. I have my new one now, I'm excited because I am going to make it themed like an Italian countryside!


----------



## xara

*march 19th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received some goodies from @Rairu (ur too good to me bro), a pirate beard from gullivarrr, a rattan table lamp from beau and some items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | did my daily routine of digging up fossils, collecting materials, etc
ʚϊɞ | it’s one of my alt character’s’ birthday today!  
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - moe gave me his photo!! 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for whitney from deirdre
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | worked on my entrance and rs area 
ʚϊɞ | customized 2 festivale garlands and moe’s photo 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a net and an iron wall rack 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements 
—


satine said:


> I started over!
> 
> It was a long time coming. I felt super guilty about the idea at first... But then I stopped because, I ran out of things to do. I bought a $200 gaming system just for this game, plus the $60 game itself -- I should enjoy it and feel stimulated by it. So I decided to start over, because I really enjoyed getting to the end game. My friend was kind enough to let me put all of my most precious things on her island. I have my new one now, I'm excited because I am going to make it themed like an Italian countryside!



ooh, an italian countryside sounds super nice! best of luck with your new island! <3


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

So it's finally come; Shione's first year has come to a close! I've had a heck of a lot of fun in that time, and the island has changed so much since day one! I'm looking forwards to seeing just how much it'll change and continue to grow from here! 

3/19 (End of Year 1!)
• Took the koi Model out of the mail.
• Leif was here today, I sold him some weeds.
• Had a huge amount of fossils assessed! 
• Bought even more customization kits!
• Reorganized the design patterns on my phone.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Have been doing some major work on my town tonight. I have setup the layout for my entire fruit orchard, town dump and shopping area, and even villager house placement. All that's left to do is a metric ton of path placement and then the joy of planting 400+ bushes and pumpkins. 


Spoiler












Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## Xane_MM

3/19

With the big new update, I was brought back to the game! I don't remember everythig I did, but...

Got the second Pro design app upgrade. With that, I rearranged some of the pro designs and downloaded some standees to try them out, placing them around the island.
Finished removing pumpkins from the old patch, which will be replaced with...something like a motel or something, I'm not sure yet.
With the new slots, I decied to try out that famous "The Path", using nine slots. It's used in the forest area of my island, and looks better than the stock path I used before this.
Re-arranged basement of my house to include an arcade machine standee with fake walls behind it that let me stand behind the machines, to funny effect. This unfortunately messed up the stage, which now only has a single microphone and spotlight...
I was happy with the return of custom umbrellas, so I created my own and uploaded it!
Mario pipes were added, one by my house and another in the forest, letting me quickly travel there without having to vault over the X-shaped river. Raised land was built around the pipes to hide them, with my eighth incline built beside the former to make hopping into it more convenient.
Changed Mary (alt. character)'s outfit to prepare for her birthday tomorrow.
My whole living room was redesigned with a city/road theme. It isn't as convenient as my previous layout, but I felt a change was really needed.


----------



## Moritz

Today I started a new island 

Its the counterpart to my first island (I still have my first island, 2 switches) which is called spring so I named it autumn 

Orange airport and orange fruit
Villagers are sterling and frita 

I made it my mission to get cast master out of the way straight away so I did. Got enough bells from the fish to pay off the house tomorrow which is nice.

Upgraded my bag space, got the better tools diy and the tool ring 

Caught a tarantula 

Placed the museum 

Very productive first day


----------



## VanitasFan26

I know this wasn't today but I finished make this new waterfall on my island its become my new favorite place on my island.


----------



## Pintuition

I played NH for the first time in a while today, it's been too long! Today I...

Redeemed nook miles for the additional custom design slots and design apps
Did some weeding
Looked for some new custom designs
Added a bunch of stuff to storage that was scattered around my island
Bought a new transitional/spring outfit
Dug for fossils
Yeeted some flowers to Nooks
Collected my mail


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
donated the Proper Painting to the museum
introduced myself to Wolfgang
spoke to all my other villagers and gave Bluebear a gift, received a bamboo screen wall in return
was gifted a throwback container by Fauna
returned a lost item to Sherb, he gave me a denim cap in return
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
watered the flowers and got rid of a few more that had begun spreading too much
popped some balloons
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed a few miles
did a bit of storage clearing out in my house
caught a few bugs, including a tarantula this evening
attended the KK Slider concert with Wolfgang and Raymond, received KK Lament


----------



## AlyssaAC

Check the mail this morning and got some pirate pants from Gulivarrr, which I totally spelled his name wrong yesterday. 

Resident Services is now upgraded and built the campsite today and placed it in a nice spot. Did the daily chores as usual and bought a flowery painting from Redd today.


----------



## trashpedia

I visisted my island after a very long time.......

....and I mean after a *very* long time because I spent the day cleaning up all the Halloween decorations I still had lying outside of my villager's houses (;^-^)


----------



## Gaby

I finally set up that “painting & mimosas” spot on the beach  I also cleared the rest of that beach from all the hybrids so that I can finally figure out what to do with it  A friend came by for the first time and I gave her a tour! And finally, I grew a couple of black hybrids and set out the green mums around my park~


----------



## Jam86

i got judy's photo again and i literally donno what to do with it 

i then spent the entire day gifting the sanrio villagers new outfits and while i didn't get any photos in return, i still enjoyed seeing them all dressed up in the cutest things 

also i finally cleared out my storage by dumping all my unwanted stuff on my sister's island, like it was mainly gold and zodiac items so she was cool with it haha


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/20 (Start of year 2! Whoo!)
• Gathered up some fruit to sell! 
• Made an anniversary post on the bulletin board! 
• Attended Slider's show, and specifically requested Welcome Horizons for the occasion. (I'm just glad I didn't accidentally mistype it  )
• Picked out and wrapped presents to deliver tomorrow!
• Checked out more designs! 
• Changed some furniture around in the main room of my house.


----------



## Fye

happy anniversary animal crossing new horizons!
did a bunch of little things today

completed a lot of trades to get some sanrio furniture
finished decorating the little courtyard in shika's home - her house serves as a japanese inn, and the courtyard was supposed to look like those internal gardens you can find in some older/traditional japanese homes. I used some new frog themed furniture, mainly the bridge, lanterns, walls, and a little frog snack, and filled the rest of the space with an assortment of potted plants
rearranged some furniture in the reception area as well
dug out and sold some fossils - I'll eventually stop digging them when they show up in places I like since I'm done donating fossils to the museum
downloaded a new set of custom designs for the roads in the city area. I replaced the ones I had with simple custom designs that took up fewer slots but now that we have so many more slots I finally downloaded a full street set, complete with three stop / caution road signs. It took up 15 slots in total and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.
collected a bunch of normal wood and bamboo for some DIYs
took pictures of completed areas, and a few pictures for the one year anniversary thread


----------



## th8827

Finally dug up the last of the excess flowers.  Just a few adjustments left to do on the southwest corner of the island for me to be fully finished.

Let someone adopt Anabelle. They gave me several DIYs and a Termite mound that I needed as thanks.

Listened to a random KK song. Making progress towards the milestone.


----------



## xara

a belated happy anniversary, everyone! <3

*march 20th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a headband from whitney and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - received a figure-skating dress and deirdre’s photo in return!! 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | hung out with @Midoriya! 
ʚϊɞ | ordered some items
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching
ʚϊɞ | did a trade
ʚϊɞ | crafted a fishing rod 
ʚϊɞ | customized zucker’s and deirdre’s photos 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | got “k.k. jongara” from mr. slider
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops;
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed a couple of orders
visited the shops
did quite a lot of custom design downloads to change up some paths around my island
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Bluebear and Wolfgang
agreed to give Cookie a fitness tank, received a hamster cage in return
watered the flowers
popped a couple of balloons
decided to go diving and give Pascal a visit, collected a pearl
chopped wood, hit rock and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
crafted and customised some items
did a bit more decorating on one of the beach rocks, adding a few more furniture items to a little art area on it
caught and sold a few fish
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## AlyssaAC

☆ Checked the mail this morning and got a couple of items, one from the HHA and another I believe from a random villager. It will be the last two items, as my home is now fully upgraded.
☆ Bought out Timmy and Tommy’s shop so I can continue cataloging the items/wallpaper and floorings.
☆ Did the daily chores of digging up fossils, picking up branches, etc.
☆ Talked to all five of my villagers and did a delivery for Tutu to Mira and Mira got back her workout shirt. (Forgot what is was called.) 
☆ Went and participated in the campsite opening. Hopefully tomorrow the first camper will be someone good.
☆ Borrowed my mom’s game and Switch and went to her island to catch a peacock butterfly, which was a success. Just need one more bug and March is all good with catching everything.


----------



## JKDOS

I'll be completing the museum again for my second town so I spent the day collecting all the available March fish and bugs

My luck is terrible..or good depending on your point of view. I used about 70 fish bait and found 3 String Fish before finally finding a Char and Golden Trout

-

And as for my primary town, I finally got around to catching those last 2 Deep Sea Creatures us Northern Hemisphere players needed


----------



## 0ni

I finally decorated my basement and made it into a little cafe (my house is a cafe/library with my only living space being a loft apartment on the top floor)

I also traded for a bunch of stone so I could finish building all the rocks I needed for the rock garden, now I just need to decorate it.


----------



## xara

*march 21st*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a yellow-cosmos bag from sprinkle, letters from whitney, the HHA and margie and items that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - received a cassette player
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a pajama dress and a tree’s bounty arch!
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | crafted some items for people and a shovel for myself
ʚϊɞ | tt’d deirdre out
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons and got a knit hat and a pan flute diy
ʚϊɞ | went island hopping and invited cleo on my 24th ticket!
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## moonford

So....I once again got incredibly lucky with my campsite.

I swear I'm not doing any shenanigans but the last 2 villagers were Ankha and Whitney, both of whom I allowed to move in. 

I've struck up quite a liking for Whitney so I think she will be long-term! Ankha on the otherhand is lovely but I don't think she fits on my island and, of course, I got the perfect replacement today ~ Apollo! So he'll be moving in soon!

The cranky I actually had in mind for my next villager lol

lucky me


----------



## JellyBeans

i've finally set myself some goals to accomplish before i pull the trigger and reset to stop myself from doing it on a whim so in the past 24 hours i have:
- caught the two diving creatures i was missing for the month! (thank god that spider crab wasn't as bad as i thought it'd be)
- crafted a whole ton of flimsy axes and broke them to try and unlock the golden axe recipe
- made a ton of fish bait and attempted to find the stringfish (this was not an accomplishment but i want pity)
- talked to my villagers for the first time in a while
- did Label's fashion check


----------



## moonford

I just managed to get my first villager photo in New Horizons hehe 

I gave Raymond a phonograph because his house is a little sad without music and he gave me his photo in return, I'm quite pleased as he's been on my island since the beginning, basically.   


Just have to get the rest of my OGs photographs!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Bluebear and Wolfgang
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
caught and sold a few more fish
did a little more island decorating
changed a few in-game paths to some custom designed paths
was gifted some book stands by Fauna
visited Harvs Island to do some room decorating to get some inspiration for redecorating some rooms in my house, mainly the kitchen
watered the flowers
popped some balloons
planted a couple of trees
crafted a few items
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## ExampleOfASentientCornCob

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!



Well on my new leaf version of animal crossing I done a few villager changes, made new corners of my island themed and collected a bunch of themed items I missed in previous events. 

On my new horizon I landscaped, made a map, built a new little campsite area, built a fossil dig with a skeleton and piano. But most of all I went around, picked all of my flowers, bought new flowers and seeds for a new field area I've been imagining for a while and a new watefall, I only have 2 on the island so I thought a third one would settle in nicely with the rest of it.


----------



## Blueskyy

Not a lot. I had someone come by for 5 old tires that they needed and just walked around lol. Oh, I caught a Coelacanth randomly while it was raining. Other than that, I really didn't do a lot today.


----------



## maria110

I moved the graveyard on my gothic island.   I still don't like the placement of it.  I'm kind of unsatisfied with the placement of several elements on this island.  I think I have the right features and elements but they are not in the right places.  It makes me want to reset but my character has a lot of DIYs and also, it would take forever to move all her important items to my other islands.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

finally planted all the flowers i’m gonna need for my island to get 3 stars today (assuming the calculator i used is right). kk slider here i come!


----------



## AlyssaAC

☆ Talked to all my villagers today and did the daily chores of digging up fossils, picking up branches, etc.
☆ Got my first camper in today and it turns out it was Rodney. Not really who I wanted, but I will admit his color scheme would fit perfectly with my island theme and he is two of my top favorite colors. So I’ll decided later if I really want him or not.
☆ Placed the rest of the plots of houses down and went island hunting for a snooty and cranky and found Julia, who’s a favorite. I’ll then search for a couple other random villagers to fill out my island with the remaining residents.
☆ Caught the last bug I needed for the month of March, so one month down, eleven more to go.


----------



## maria110

I received Rodeo's photo.  Can't remember if I already posted that.  But it's earned photo #110.  Now I'm working on Opal, Tom, Tiffany, and Rowan in addition to trying to earn 2nd photos from Audie and Judy.


----------



## xara

*march 22nd*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from fuchsia!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | cleo moved in today! i’m excited to get to know her :’)
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a detective hat in return
ʚϊɞ | caught a wharf roach for pashmina and got a mrs. flamingo as the reward 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | crafted a flimsy axe
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving
ʚϊɞ | shot down a balloon and got a bamboo doll diy
ʚϊɞ | helped out gullivarrr
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Nodokana

- Moved flowers to different areas
- Traded
- Downloaded new codes on Ables app
- Planted bushes
- Ordered items via nooks
- Crafted and customized items
- Invited amiibo character
- Cleaned up island


----------



## Cyku

Today I managed to unlock terraforming and bought alll the permits! I worked on the entrance to my island, using the awesome path and placing some lamps, swinging bench, I also want to put some bench there but I don't have any DIY recipes for them yet. I mean, I don't have a lot of DIY recipes xD


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold, along with a bunch of seashells from the beach
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Bluebear and Wolfgang, received Bluebears photo   
returned a lost item to Judy, received a silk shirt
watered the flowers
moved some lily of the valleys
popped a couple of balloons
caught and sold some bugs
crafted some fences
did a little more island decoration, created another small sitting area near the back of the island
dug up some flowers on my peninsula that were growing out of control
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some more miles


----------



## Blueskyy

I invited Annalise to the campsite again and crafted a birdbath for her. Tomorrow I’m going to decide if I replace Kitty with her. I’m a little bored of Kitty.


----------



## Valeris

- Invited Dom to move in.
- Finally got around to catching a tarantula for the museum.
- Figured out how Nookazon works and whether I'd use it in the future.
- Began prepping Marshal to move out; will probably wait until my friend has an open plot for him.
- Told Octavian as I was mystery island hopping to be patient as I have his amiibo and am just waiting for the right time for he to move in.


----------



## Zen

- remade the beach end cafe to a cinnamoroll one.
- began hashing out plans to demolish an area
- replaced all 112 replaceable bushes in my town to the new tea olives for the season
- redecorated the hybrid park


----------



## xara

*march 23rd*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a pirate-treasure chest from gullivarrr and a letter from zucker!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a dark bamboo rug diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | had a camper today; it was buzz! i didn’t invite him but i found it cute that such a tough lookin’ villager was holding a lollipop when i walked in 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a top hat in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a cardboard box
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | worked on my neighbourhood area a bit
ʚϊɞ | shot down a balloon and got 5 clay
ʚϊɞ | ordered some sweatpants (pink) 
ʚϊɞ | did some bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## FreliaCrossing

I finally filled in a little restaurant with some pink hyacinths I had been breeding added some fountains to my museum layout and started on another cafe!


----------



## th8827

Visited another Island and bought Art from Redd.

I earned about 2.5 million selling a single inventory full of Turnips. Also bought a new color Sewing Machine and Rotary Phone during the trip. 2.5 million left to go for final milestone.

Dug up Flowers that grew from yesterday's rain. Then, it started raining again...


----------



## Sharksheep

Checked my mail and logged some catalog items friends have sent me.
Sent out items to help a friend's catalog and bought more sanrio items
Bought a real beautiful statue from Redd
Check Able Sisters for new clothes but no luck so far
Gave gifts to some of my cycling villagers and they've been helping me finish off two clothing sets
Combed the beach for seashells to wrap up for villagers


----------



## maria110

I reset again.  This is my 9th island.  I want to do a better gothic island than the one I had previously.   I’m also tempted to keep Blathers in his adorable tent.  Or at least to have the smaller museum even though I love seeing Jolly Redd and visiting his treasure trawler.  
When I reset I lost Cyd but I already had his photo.  My starter jock is Dom, another amiibo less villager.   Dom would be great for my other island.  I have a plot on the other island but I’m going to have to keep that island on today’s date and wait for Dom to be ready to move lol.


----------



## BluebearL

-I opened the game (haven't had time in a while)
-Moved Hans's house (final house to be moved)
-Terraformed a platform soon to be turned into part of a train station for my Mainstreet tribute (really excited)
-Did some weeding


----------



## Reploid

I took down the Celeste items that I had set up for a space exhibit and replaced them with the Mario items. I was never 100% happy with that area and I am feeling much better about it now. I wish we could rent out a room in the museum so that the items don't just go to waste sitting in storage.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

In the midst of moving buildings and building back up bridges/inclines. 
Redd is visiting today with all four fakes. I bought a fake Warrior Statue, in case I want to decorate with it down the road. I swear I've seen the fake Academic Painting at least five times by now... 
I think I've finally figured out what to do with the northwest section of my island. 
Moved some flowers from the beaches back to the grass so they can (hopefully) clone from the rain.


----------



## Plume

- Gulliver sent me the golden shovel! I wasn't expecting that.
- Found the diy for a bamboo speaker.
- Gifted Molly.
- Helped out Gullivarrr.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Wolfgang and Bluebear requested to leave, didn't expect her to ask the day after giving me her photo but as she's not permanent I agreed
TT'd to go island hopping and found Bea on NMT 35, invited her to my island   
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
collected seashells and opened the message bottle for the first time in ages - learnt mountain standee DIY
sold seashells
gave Bunnie some medicine, received a kettle
watered flowers, dug up some roses that had become too wild
popped balloons
created some plain coloured designs to match my pool area and customised some pool beds
downloaded a few more custom paths and lay some more down around the island
redecorated a room in my house
rearranged one of the outdoor seating areas around the pool area to make them two separate spaces
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some more miles


----------



## JellyBeans

still trying to accomplish my small goals before resetting so just made a bunch of fish bait to try and get the darn string fish + made and broke a ton of axes to try and get the golden axe DIY! and also helped gulivarr


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I fell a little bit behind, but I've caught back up! 


3/22
• I have now bought one of each color of Nintendo Switch Light (which I'm a little embarrassed to admit) 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for a space shuttle. 
• Found a message from Pinky in a bottle that had washed up on the beach! 
• Had a lot of fossils assessed. 
• Redd was visiting, and I found a genuine Informative Statue!

3/23
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Benedict the Chicken. 
• Took the Informative Statue out of the mail and brought it to Blathers. 
• Found another Lily-of-the-Valley plant! 
• Kicks was visiting today, and I made sure to "pay" him a visit (forgive my pun, I'm easily amused).

3/24
• Flick was here today; I brought him three mantises I'd caught for a collectible. 
• Found a lost bag on the beach; after asking around, I brought it to Patty, who turned out to be the owner. 
• Decided to finally start work on buffing up the campsite; first things first, however, I had to demolish the bridge up there to make room for potential terraforming. 
• Ended up seeing Flick in the cemetary, supposedly paying respects. I've never seen any of my villagers or visitors do that before (entering the cemetery at all, I mean), and I found it heartwarming. 
• Apparently, a package for Marshal ended up at Harry's house; I agreed to fix the delivery issue. 
• Made a few wishes on faking stars! 
• Went around collecting wood for crafting and fruit for selling. 
• Reached the final "Pick of the Bunch" milestone!


----------



## FreliaCrossing

Today I created my first diagonal bridge! I've loooved seeing pictures of them from other islands and I finally found the perfect spot for mine! I also made a couple of zen cushion stacks and placed them around in picnic areas. planned where to have ice cream shop things and fished for a little bit


----------



## Sharksheep

Cleaned out my mailbox a little more today.
Sent out wishlist items to friends.
Gave Diana some medicine.
Gave gifts to my cycling villagers but no luck on photos yet. 
Went diving to find Gulivarr's phone and also caught a spider crab.


----------



## Nodokana

- Trades
- Cleaned up island
- Worked on area in front of RS
- Decorated and terraformed
- Crafted + customized items
- Placed custom designs all over town
- Downloaded new codes
- Ordered items via Nooks
- Invited amiibo to campsite
- Sold flowers to Nooks
- Moved flowers
- Played with friend online


----------



## Bluebellie

I made some closet space. Cleaned out a bunch of items out of my storage. Now I have to clean out my houses to start decorating.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, Axel had a thank you gift for me since his birthday was yesterday  I also collected a few items I ordered 
-Went to look for today's NPC, it was Gullivarr and I opted not to help him since I don't need pirate items so I let him sleep
-Checked both shops, bought some more wrapping paper as usual 
-Gave out wrapped fruits to Hornsby and Flo 
-Talked to my other villagers
-Ordered some nook mile items (a wind turbine, springy ride on, and a playground gym) 
-Downloaded a custom design for a rug and fiddled around with some designs on my own


----------



## xara

*march 24th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a cute tea table from audie and an item that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a gold bars diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the wooden bookshelf, music stand and simple mum crown today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a speed bag and an open-collar shirt in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for beau from pashmina - got an explorer shirt as the reward 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a cute diy table, a striped tee and some holey socks 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | tt’d moe out
ʚϊɞ | did a trade 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | worked on my main room a bit
ʚϊɞ | crafted and customized items
ʚϊɞ | ordered some items 
ʚϊɞ | went island hopping and invited sherb on my 14th ticket! 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements - 100% completed the “greedy weeder” achievement!!


----------



## watercolorwish

Began decorating the beach space instead of using it to store flowers and DIY junk. Im much happier without all the senseless clutter. Now its just decorative clutter. Still a lot of work to be done tho. Theres so much beach space in this game


----------



## HoennMaster

I started a new island the other day and had a busy day today. Tent was upgraded to house today. Blathers's Tent opened and I donated all 15 items needed to open museum. Completed the quest to unlock Nook's Cranny and got a plot picked out. Transferred a bunch of stuff from my original island to my new island and put some of my island decorations up as well as planted all of the fruits and some bamboo.


----------



## meggiewes

I found Dom while island hopping yesterday! That means I now have five of the new villagers on my island. And I have half a room filled to the brim with cute red and pink things to give him. 

It made my day yesterday.


----------



## JellyBeans

- got the golden axe DIY!
- once again tried and failed to catch a stringfish
- got a pirate wall from gulivarr
- bought a real warrior statue from redd
- ignored reneigh's request to leave


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Moved my campsite to my new campground/park area 
Persuaded Tammy to move in from the campsite; she offered to replace Mira, who just so happened to already be in boxes after I accepted her move-out request yesterday
Helped Gulliver find his communicator parts; silly birb
Decorating my villager yards is a work-in-progress 
Started decorating my beaches, so I'll start moving the villager houses and the Museum to their rightful places starting tomorrow


----------



## LuchaSloth

I found a painting at Redds that I'm pretty sure I don't have. Of course, I didn't bother to check if it was fake or not. Because...frankly, I can't be bothered anymore. Three of the four pieces were ones I definitely already had. So, I ordered the one I didn't. If it's fake, then oh well. Lol.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, placed some orders for a few floor lights and a yodel sweater
visited the shops and purchased some customisation kits and dance shoes
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
popped a couple of balloons
spoke to all my villagers and gave a gift to Wolfgang
crafted and customised a few items
swapped a few items around in my house kitchen for a different colour scheme
changed the in-game path at my small fairground area for a custom path
placed a few more fences around the island, mainly the hedge fence
did a bit of terraforming
caught and sold some bugs
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some more miles


----------



## xara

*march 25th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received items that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a bamboo basket diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the dark lily wreath, wooden-block bench and backyard lawn today
ʚϊɞ | sherb moved in today!! 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a noble zap suit and a moss ball in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for zucker from whitney and got a dotted raincoat as the reward
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | worked on my main room, upstairs room, left room, basement and park area; i honestly really like how they’re coming along! 
ʚϊɞ | crafted and customized some items
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup and planted some new ones
ʚϊɞ | ordered stuff
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/25
• Took the Mantis Model out of the mail. 
• Collected some star fragments off of the beach, found both a large frag AND an Aries frag! 
• Apparently, Patty and Marshall got in a fight over fashion choices, and Patty still felt bad about the aftermath. I agreed to help smooth things over.
• Label was here today, this time with a fairytale-themed fashion challenge. I showed up dressed like a witch, to her merriment, and I recieved a pair of Labelle Sunglasses. 
• Immediately got to work on buffing up the campsite; rearranging flowers, moving trees, terraforming, picking out a new spot for thre bridge, making and buying furniture, e.t.c. 
• Took a break to eat dinner, decided I should probably start making a list of things that would look good in the campsite, which will require future TBT trading...
• Found somewhere to put the abundant Lily-of-the-Valley plants.


----------



## FreliaCrossing

i revamped my old plant shop with a new wooden flooring and made it a little bigger! found some new soil patterns to make a cute little farm with and added a bunch of cacao trees! got the aries rocker recipe from celeste which was v exciting


----------



## _Donut_

I've put off decorating the outside of my home for a while now but finally finished it today! I've added a small tea corner to relax and an area for crafting. In front of my house there will be a beach shop for surfing & snorkling and a small bar area which I'm busy with at the moment  ☺



Spoiler: Photos


----------



## satine

I am finally getting the rest of the villagers I want, and I am about to try and finish up the KK mission (project K as it's called I think) so that I can start terraforming! I already have a vision for what my island will look like and I am so excited to get it underway. I know I'm going fast haha but I at least wanna get the terraforming over and done with so I can put all the houses where I'm wanting them to go!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Checked the mail for items I ordered yesterday 
Picked up star fragments from making wishes on my S/O's island
Bought bush starts and flower seeds from Leif
Talked to my villagers and gave gifts to Sprocket, Ketchup, and Tom
Moved the Museum and constructed another bridge 
Collected bamboo pieces and young spring bamboo
Moved some flowers back onto the grass from the beaches to allow them to clone, as it's supposed to rain in the evening


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, placed a few orders for some more rattan furniture
celebrated Faunas birthday with Diana, gifted her some wrapped fruit
spoke to the rest of my villagers and gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
crafted and customised some items, mostly some mushroom items and fences
swapped some fences around the island
did a bit more decorating, moved my outdoor cafe area to a different section of the island
redecorated another outdoor seating area with newly traded Festivale items
purchased a few more yellow and white rose bags from Leif
planted the new flowers and watered the rest
caught and sold a few bugs
popped some balloons
lay down a bit more custom natural dirt paths around the back of the island
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/26
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Found Saharah napping in the flower beds. I had to offload some things before I could do business with her. 
• Went diving to catch sea critters.
• Finally found a spider crab! (And donated it to Blathers) 
• Ran into Pascal, recieved a pearl. 
• Did more work on rearranging the campsite items, moved the picnic area down a level. 
• Took a break for dinner and to put together the list of items I currently want for the campsite. 
• Went diving again at around 10pm.
• Caught a firefly squid! (And brought it to Blathers!)
• Debated looking up more patterns, but decided to hold off until tomorrow.


----------



## EerieCreatures

I haven't played in what feels like ages, but today I finally did again and I managed to catch the last too diving creatures I needed to complete them!  I also moved out Amelia today (though I'm sad to see her go :c) in order to move in Chelsea (my very first amiibo villager!! I'm very excited!!).


----------



## xara

*march 26th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from whitney, a gift from @Rairu  (i appreciate u sm) and items that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a mossy garden rock diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the wooden-block stool, iron garden table and orange wall-mounted clock today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an instant-muscles suit and a magic kit in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | tt’d zucker out 
ʚϊɞ | went island hopping and invited pietro on my 20th ticket! 
ʚϊɞ | worked on my park area, backyard, basement and upstairs room
ʚϊɞ | continued lining my path with flowers 
ʚϊɞ | moved sherb’s and whitney’s homes 
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | crafted and customized items 
ʚϊɞ | ordered some stuff 
ʚϊɞ | got a large star fragment from celeste
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought catcher’s masks (all except red) from able’s 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Giddy

So yesterday, my first day on the island I actually caught a trantula!! I was so scared, but it seemed easy? Maybe luck XD I mainly just made tools and places Blather's tent somewhere on the island. :3


----------



## Giddy

Today~
Got the right amount of bugs/fish/fossils so blathers can make a proper musuem
Got rid of a lot of weeds~
GOT THE VAULTING POLE - i shall be using it constantly XD


----------



## Bluebellie

I’ve been slowly decorating some problem areas. They were very small 4x4 areas I had around my whole town. I struggled the most decorating around  bridges and inclines.
Today I was able to finish off two of these areas. Now I have two left, and one bridge area. It’s progress


----------



## Moritz

Just got the gold axe diy 
Don't know why but I assumed it would be a stone axe not an axe axe. Kinda sad about that.

But still, I achieved something I've been working towards either way


----------



## Matt0106

I didn't do much yet, but after missing Skye's birthday, I sent her a letter two days ago, and I got one back from her today thanking me for the birthday card. Made me feel a little better about missing it since I don't TT


----------



## Sophie23

I started again on acnh:
I found the perfect map for my island so I chose it
The island had the fruit I wanted - Oranges  
My starter villagers are: Tammy & Iggly
Tom told me to get a tent from Timmy or Tommy
Tommy gave me a tent and a map of the island
So I found a place for my tent
And I helped the villagers choose a place for their tents
Then I picked up 10 Tree branches & 6 Oranges and gave them to Tom Nook
Then I named the island Coral Bay
After the campfire I got a red Camping Cot from Tom Nook
Then I slept on the Camping cot in my tent and saw KK Slider for the first time
Then I woke up and Tom Nook gave me a Nook phone and my first Bill
Then I saved the game


----------



## Jam86

i got kiki's photo from my sister today and finally run out of room on the walls of my photo room


Spoiler: villager photo collection 💕














i might have to lay out tables for future photos 

i've also been doing a bunch of redecorating on my island like taking down some areas and redoing the paths, soon my whole island will be pink and cherry-blossom themed


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders for a few kitchen items
spoke to all my villagers, delivered medicine to Wolfgang and received a relay tank and then gave gifts to him and Bea
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
popped some balloons
crafted and customised a few items
did a bit more island decorating and path laying
completed some Nook Miles tasks
created a second account to have a second player for the island
placed the new house and did some TT'ing to upgrade it fully (using bells from my main character)
started decorating the new house


----------



## lolita.x

I'm redesigning my island so there is a lottttt to do! I'm placing loads of more colour coordinated flowers and swapping the more garish red and yellow flowers for whites and oranges! I'm going for the generic cottage core/ woodland type look ahaha... defo not as pretty as some of the pictures of towns like that on Pinterest but I'm giving it a good go ;p


----------



## annex

I had this cute picnic area for the campers. There was vending machines, picnic table, foosball and pingpong. I liked it, but gave it a bit of a remodel. I got rid of the ping pong and foosball, added a picnic blanket, cute picnic sign, and a few other items, and it looks so much better. I used to like it, now I love it.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 27, 2021



Matt0106 said:


> I didn't do much yet, but after missing Skye's birthday, I sent her a letter two days ago, and I got one back from her today thanking me for the birthday card. Made me feel a little better about missing it since I don't TT


I accidentally missed Skye's Birthday last year, and I was so annoyed, because I have a Horizons journal and wanted pictures of all the Birthdays in it. I almost missed it again this year. I completely forgot and didn't play until around 9 pm.
You did send her a card and got a thank you letter, so she knows you were thinking of her.


----------



## peachycrossing9

- Went back a few days to celebrate Skye's Birthday, since I missed it. I gifted her some cute clothing :3
- Moved 3 of my villager's houses- Molly. Ketchup and Papi. They all live together in a little neighbourhood now, which is almost finished. 
- Checked my mail and cleared out all the furniture items I had purchased recently.
- Did a little bit of terraforming. 
- Ordered more furniture from Nook Shopping to use.
- Completed some trades on Nookazon.
- Gifted Molly a new dress, she looks precious in it.
- Cleaned up weeds + extra flowers.


----------



## xara

*march 27th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a jumper work suit from fuchsia, a gift from the amazing @Rairu  and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a blue rose wreath diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the palm-tree lamp, iron doorplate and shell partition today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a parka undercoat, a colourful-striped sweater and a sleeveless sweater dress in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a sea butterfly for pietro and got a dolly shirt as the reward  
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found some wooden-knot flooring and a cardboard box
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | crafted and customized items
ʚϊɞ | did some bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup + planted new ones
ʚϊɞ | worked on my backyard, park area and rs area
ʚϊɞ | changed some of my sign designs
ʚϊɞ | relocated whitney’s house 
ʚϊɞ | got “k.k. mariachi” from mr. slider
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements - completed milestone #4 for the “diy furniture” nm achievement!


----------



## EerieCreatures

I managed to clean out and downsize a lot of the furniture I had stuffed in storage. c': I have a bad habit of just, hanging onto things, even if I'll never use them, so today I went and cut down on things I didn't need anymore!
Gonna try to tackle the clothes part of my storage tomorrow if I can, but oh boy, is there a lot in there. xD


----------



## Kramweil

I worked on these three areas on my polynesian island...


----------



## Sophie23

Crafted my first Fishing rod and net
 Done some nook miles tasks
 Shocked some trees
 Talking to my villagers Tammy and Iggly
 Checked my mail
 Checked the shop
 Collected crafting materials
 Caught some fish
 Caught some bugs
 Donated some fish and bugs to Blathers
 Planted Flowers that Tom Nook gave me
 Placed Blathers tent
 Crafted my first axe
 Hit rocks
 Hit a tree for wood
 Sold stuff
 Bought my first wetsuit
 Checked the bullient board and wrote on it
 Checked recycling bin and took some stuff 
 Pulled some weeds
 Dived for sea-creatures
 Bought medicine because I got some wasps
 Bought some tools because some of my tools broke


----------



## maria110

Last week I reset my gothic island so I could get a better map.  I like the new island.  I invited a bunch of favorite villagers who have dark or gothic looking houses, trying to have at least one of each personality:  Bam, Ankha, Lucky, Muffy, Nan, Wolfgang, Piper, Chops.  I have all their photos.  I invited two new villagers whose photos I will try to earn:  Tiffany and Tom.  I love that Tiffany and Ankha are so different.  

I got cherries for the fruit and I think the airport is orange.  The native flower is tulips which are okay.  I will replace some of them with pansies and other flowers.

At some point I hope to invite Opal.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

*March 27*

Checked the mail to pick up furniture I ordered 
Continued decorating - worked on a couple villager yards, the northwest section of my island, and did some landscaping. My beaches are finally clearing up of flowers 
Visited my friend's island to give her feedback
Went diving with my S/O and we both finished our deep-sea critter section in the Critterpedia! We both only have the art wing left to complete in our Museums
Talked to all my villagers and gave gifts to Sprocket, Ketchup, and Tom 
*March 28*

Talked to Zipper 
Talked to all my villagers and gave gifts to Sprocket, Ketchup, and Tom 
Checked the mail to pick up furniture I ordered 
Bought the Bunny Day tree from Nook's Cranny. I'm glad that we're not limited to only buying one of the new Bunny Day items per day
Visited some Nook Mile islands to collect Leaf Eggs because I forgot to plant regular saplings X) 
Decided that I'll leave farming balloons for next (long) weekend


----------



## Manah

Both Yuka and Pashmina gave me their photos today, now I can cycle villagers again <3


----------



## Jam86

i didn't do much today other than collect villager photos and it was worth it because now i have these 



i put them in my main house instead of my photo house because the sanrio villagers are my life lol


----------



## Stnh

Got a new person and got a egg bed


----------



## Nenya

***In the last few days I caught a barreleye, finally, next to the pier!
***I put the six islander photos that I have gotten at the left side of their houses on the small mushroom platform. (Hoping the other four will be envious and give me theirs!)
***Just started my attempt to grow purple windflowers. I planted 5 seeds of red next to blue windflowers; now waiting for the special red ones to spawn, then put them together and voila! purple! At least, that's what I have read on a hybrid guide...hope it's correct!
***Oh, and Ozzie gave me his photo! Yay!


----------



## JemAC

placed some orders
visited the shops - purchased a few bunny topiaries
spoke to all my villagers and gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
spoke to Zipper and received 10 water eggs
was gifted another 5 water eggs from Fauna and 5 sky eggs from Diana
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils - mostly received eggs
had the actual fossils assessed and sold
agreed to purchase a sweatshirt from Wolfgang
planted a few flowers, watered the rest and rearranged some
popped a couple of balloons
planted a few cedar saplings
crafted and customised some items
continued decorating the second island home
found wisp, collected up his spirits and received a wall mounted tool board


----------



## piske

I spent all day working on my entrance and I really like what I came-up with! It’s only a small part overall but if feels good to have completed something and like it


----------



## SmoochsPLH

been very basic and quick with my island lately. i think i might be getting burnt out, hopefully bunny day will help with that.

☀bought the bunny topiary (it's so cute!!)
☀bought the whoopie cushion (green)
☀talked to zipper
☀found a gold bars diy


----------



## Pokeking

I found that I maxed out my 2400 item storage and started to sell reorderables. I'm now at about 2000 items. I'm going to keep going until I just have stuff that can't be reordered and clothing I'll actually use.

I am also trying to grow blue roses. I have a back yard area where I've had various roses for months. The coloring was mixed but now appears more uniform. I have a blank spot in the middle for the blue roses. Flowers are probably one of my remaining goals besides donating all creatures to the museum.


----------



## Xane_MM

Today (erm, yesterday now that it's 1AM), I didn't do much... Since my signature's become outdated due to Cube being replaced with Butch, I (well, Mary, the girl in my picture) visited Harv's Island to take greenscreen pictures of each villager on the island. I don't like how the JPEG artifacts really mess up the edges of each character, but I'm manually cleaning them up. (That's not in-game, though.)

Here's a couple examples!


----------



## deana

Today was all about ZIPPER  I didn't have New Horizons this time last year so I missed the whole event and I was very excited to experience it!

-Talked to Zipper and got the Bunny day bed recipe  
-Stalked Zipper to take a bunch of photos lol
-Gathered a few eggs from around the island 
-Got the Bunny day lamp recipe from a balloon 
-Emptied my mailbox, I ordered a bunch of exercise equipment to try to make an outdoor gym 
-Ordered yet some more gym equipment 
-Checked the shops, Nooks was selling the bunny day planter box so I bought 4 to decorate near resident services 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Vesta asked to move and.. I agreed. As cute as she is I need a fresh face on my island
-Completed a couple of trades with some lovely folks on here


----------



## Sophie23

Got a message in a bottle and got my first Bunny Day Diy recipe
 Got another message in a bottle and got a normal Diy recipe
 Talked to my villagers Tammy & Iggly
 Talked to Zipper the Easter bunny
 Got some Bunny Day Diy recipes
 Gathered some Easter eggs
 Took a picture with Zipper the Easter Bunny
 Checked recycling bin
 Checked the shop
 Donated some fish & bugs to Blathers in his tent
 Coral Bay is getting the proper museum soon
 Caught some bugs
 Pulled some weeds
 Looked in my house and moved the furniture  (payed my first loan yesterday)
 Did some nook miles tasks
 Bought some stuff using nook miles
 Ordered the whoopie cushion (red)
 Sold some stuff
 Hit some trees for Wood
 Crafted my first shovel
 Crafted my first vaulting pole
 Shocked some trees
 Bought medicine because I got stung by wasps
 Hit some rocks
 Dug up my first 4 fossils
 ordered my first shirt & K.K. Slider song
 Watered my flowers that Blathers gave me


----------



## xara

*march 28th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a bunny day gift from @Rairu , a portable record player from fuchsia, a letter from the HHA and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a decoy duck diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the pansy wreath, wooden table mirror and cherry dress today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a futon, a studio spotlight and a rubber apron in return
ʚϊɞ | caught a common butterfly for cleo and got a milkmaid dress as the reward
ʚϊɞ | caught a black bass for pashmina and got a fishing-boat flag as the reward
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | hung out with my lovely friend @Dunquixote 
ʚϊɞ | turned my lounge area into something else and i gotta say, i’m liking how it looks so far! also worked on my rs area and backyard a bit, too c’:
ʚϊɞ | crafted and customized items
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching
ʚϊɞ | relocated sprinkle’s house
ʚϊɞ | ordered some items
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought headgear (blue, green) from able’s + a bunch of bunny day planter boxes from nook’s xD
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## X10Rinne

Lately I've been giving coconuts to villagers every day for photos and just got two today! I had a few from just giving villagers new clothes to wear all the time (whatever happens to their house happens lol, I want 'em to look cute wandering around the island), but now I'm close to collecting them all!


----------



## meggiewes

I found Judy while island hopping before work today! I am so excited! I've been wanting her on my island for more than a year now.

I only have to find Reneigh and Raymond now to have all 8 new villagers on my island. I'm also caught up to the present time and it feels so good. It was really fun playing fast with time traveling, but I find it way more relaxing to play it in real-time.


----------



## -Lumi-

Yesterday was a busy day on my island! I'm getting ready for spring so I spent the day time travelling a little to gather materials and what not. Here is what I accomplished:

-I found enough eggs to build two bunny day arches, two of the little bunny day balloon decorations, two bunny day stools, and a bunny day table!

-I time travelled a couple days to get my hands on some of the new bunny day furniture being sold via the Nooks. I've placed the little garden flags up in my nature-y area, the bunny day topiaries are outside of my little cafe section, I've replaced some of my bundles of bushes with the little bunny day garden thingies (although I am one short, whoops), and I've found two spots for those cute little egg trees! 

-As well as furniture I've also dropped a couple extra eggs around my island in various spots to make it feel like there's an egg hunt going on

-I've replaced most of my cedar trees with regular trees! I mainly keep the cedar ones on the second & third level of my island but during Christmas I had planted them all around the main level as well so increase the odds of seeing decorated ones. For spring I've removed all of them and I've planted regular trees so that I'll have more cherry blossoms!

-I caught a few cherry blossom petals but then I got bored, lol. So this will be an ongoing project but I'm really excited to have the little cherry blossom piles scattered around town! At the moment I've placed the few I've crafted in the corners of my paths 

-The little cut-out standees (or whatever they're called) are adorable!! I love them so much. I'm so happy we can place as many as we want around our island. I have two by my picnic area (Keroppi and Cinnamoroll) as well as some on my beach (a sunflower, my melody, and kuromi) but I might place some in other spots as well! I think they're so cute and make the island feel more playful

-Lolly gave me her picture!! I'm pretty slow when it comes to obtaining pictures so it's always really exciting when I get one. Molly was one of first villagers - she has a starter house, lol. So she's been on my island for nearly a year! She sent me her picture as a thank you for going to her birthday party  

-Thanks to the lovely @Roxxy I've had the Sanrio furniture to play around with as well! I took the little Cinnamoroll sign & tea set and placed that in my cafe and I'm using some of the cute Keroppi furniture over in my picnic area! I absolutely adore the little red bridge.


----------



## piske

Did some more terraforming! Liked it enough to place an incline and move my campsite. Just have to remind myself that it’s not a race!  (I’m limited in what I can do anyway cuz I’m always broke lol)

	Post automatically merged: Mar 29, 2021



meggiewes said:


> I found Judy while island hopping before work today! I am so excited! I've been wanting her on my island for more than a year now.
> 
> I only have to find Reneigh and Raymond now to have all 8 new villagers on my island. I'm also caught up to the present time and it feels so good. It was really fun playing fast with time traveling, but I find it way more relaxing to play it in real-time.


Congrats!  Judy has such an adorable house interior too.


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail
Visited the shops - purchased the chocolate bunny on the special section
Dug up all the crossed as there were so many around, most of them were eggs
Had fossils assessed and sold
Spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
Caught some bugs (at least I could see these weren’t eggs) and sold them
Watered the flowers and rearranged some more
Put some more custom paths down
Did a bit of terraforming
Completed some Nook Miles tasks
Requested to move my main house


----------



## Jam86

i made myself a mini flag based on my island flag




tbh the mini flag looks better, i may have to redo the original 
then i cleared loads of space on my island and made this little campervan that seems to be pretty popular atm



it turned out better than i thought


----------



## deana

Today started out with Isabelle's announcement that Vesta is leaving tomorrow, so I went to go and say my goodbye to her first thing. Then I got on with my usual daily activites. 

-Checked the mail, received some items I ordered and a gift from Erik. It was a dolly 
-Found an easter recipe bottle on the beach and learned the recipe for the glowy garland 
-Checked out both of the shops, Nooks was selling the bunny day candy so I bought one just because 
-Talked to my villagers and gave Hornsby some wrapped coconuts 
-Cookie gave me the recipe for the Bunny day crown    I didn't know villagers could run up to you and give you a recipe as part of the event and it's so cute!
-Flick is visiting the island today so I commissioned a mantis model from him 
-Completed a few Nook Miles+ tasks because I may need to purchase more NMT to villager hunt tomorrow


----------



## angelcat621

Caught a tarantula for my museum. Close call! Time traveled for more Bunny day eggs and managed to shoot down 2 balloons (one normal, one BD) at once. Lucky shot! Also farmed a heavy meteor shower I have this week. I removed most of my pumpkins and redecorated the outside for spring. Cleaned out storage and sold a bunch of stuff.


----------



## TheRevienne

I dug up my fossils, got them checked and sold them. Sorted through what art I needed and used the catalogue scanner to update my app. Realised I had a genuine piece of art on my 2nd island on display which I needed for my 1st island's museum, so dropped that off, and sorted my fossils for my 2nd island out, donated the statue, showed my dad the 2nd island and ordered the easter stuff from nooks. Also ordered some of the Sanrio stuff for a friend


----------



## Moonlight.

reneigh told me raymond was sick so i went and gave him medicine and he ended up giving me his photo. first photo i've gotten, pretty hyped lol


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on posts, caught back up! 

3/27
• (I forgot to mention yesterday that some stars had fallen, and wishes were made)  Collected star fragments off of the beach, found two Aries frags! 
• Marina left something behind at Kitty's house; I agreed to take it back to her. 
• Patty accidentally misplaced her autograph book, and begged me to help her find it; it turned up near Pekoe's house. 
• Donated a small chunk of bells towards the new bridge fund. 
• Had a lot of fossils assessed. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Mambo. 

3/28
• Isabelle talked about the coming of spring, and the quickly approaching Bunny Day (here we go again...)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at the same score as last week: 226,497 points.
• Got a random mystic statue in the mail from Rex. The good news? It's real! ...the bad news? It's already in the museum.  I'll hang on to it for now. 
• Found a recipe for a ukelele in a bottle that had washed up on shore! 
• Recieved a gift of 5 water eggs from Gayle. 
• Patty warned me that Rex was sick, so I made sure to pick up some medicine for him. 
• Donated a big chunk of bells to the bridge fund. 
• Ran into Zipper on the western shore, and my war flashbacks from last Bunny Day came rushing back with a vengeance. 

3/29 (Raining VERY hard) 
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. (Phew! )
• Gayle also told me that Gullivarrr had washed up on the beach again (I found him passed out near the pier); I ended up finding the phone on my first catch! 
• Was unexpectedly given a gift of 5 sky eggs by Marshal. 
• Helped finish gathering donations for the bridge fund! The bridge will be ready for use tomorrow! 
• Had a lot of fossils assessed. 
• Bought a few too many Bunny Day Planter Boxes...
• Decorated some of the island with the current Easter items I had on hand.


----------



## xara

*march 29th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from cleo, a gift from @Rairu ( the tree is so pretty,,) and items that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a apple hat diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the wooden-block table, wooden end table and shell speaker today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a sushi chef’s outfit, a fairy-tale dress, a baseball uniform and a fischerhemd in return
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for cleo from margie - got an explorer’s hat in return 
ʚϊɞ | sprinkle wasn’t feeling well so i brought her some medicine - got a simple kettle in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | worked on my backyard and new area - both look great and are almost done!! 
ʚϊɞ | continued lining my path with flowers 
ʚϊɞ | began trying to breed orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing 
ʚϊɞ | relocated pashmina’s house 
ʚϊɞ | planted flowers
ʚϊɞ | bought a genuine gallant statue from redd 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought a pleather patch skirt (purple) from able’s + flower seeds from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Kramweil

Lava flow on my polynesian island.


----------



## maria110

I received some fan made Sanrio Amiibo cards from an Etsy seller.  I invited Chelsea to replace Marina and Marty to replace Boomer; their houses match the areas I'd had for the previous villagers.  Marty inherited the pumpkin patch.  On my other island, I invited Toby.  I did a lot of ordering and trading between the islands, trying to get everything in black for the one island.  I brought some cosmos.


----------



## moonford

Not entirely today but I managed a few little accomplishments since Friday

♪ I managed to finally install the Nook Shopping app after a year of playing hehehe, I suppose I neglected the Nook Shopping feature for a while so it makes sense that it took so long!

♪ I finally moved Raddle's house from the beach and created a forestry/overgrown damp vibe for the surrounding area of his home. It's mostly done but I'm sure I can add more to emphasise the damp/marsh vibe for him. I'm also gonna add some science-themed items due to him being a little frog doctor hehe

♪ After a 217 NMT villager hunt that spanned at least 11 hours (I played up until around 4:30am this morning and I was up from 6:30am the morning before for work; I was absolutely knackered by the end of it) - I finally managed to bring Erik to his new home! The last time I had Erik was in one of my original New Leaf towns so the nostalgia and hype has hit me! 

I came across some interesting villagers along the way such as Alfonso, Anabelle, Olaf, Cyrano, Snooty, Pango, Ellie (who was actually on my list, I was about to take her), Merengue, Molly (who appeared twice), Bluebear, June, Pekoe, Teddy, Octavian, Zucker, Marina (who appeared three times and was literally my latest villager to move out; for Erik lmao), Diana and Marshal (who I have never seen in New Horizons firsthand susprisingly). The majority of the villagers I saw were lame and this list compiles and highlights the villagers that were actually notable lmaooo

the villager search last night was orientated around Erik and Tia with Margie/Ellie as secondary options ~ I'll likely go after Tia or Margie/Ellie in the next month or two. It better not take another 217 tickets


----------



## X10Rinne

Visited the tcg shop and found an amiibo card for my favorite ac villager, Choco! Going to start inviting her today, so I will have a chocolate bunny on my island for easter


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

*March 29*
- Dug up some flowers that had cloned 
- Made a small pumpkin patch 
- Bought the Bunny Day planter box and sent one to my S/O in the mail
- Figured out the spots where I will eventually want to spawn rocks 
- Moved my island rep's house to its proper spot
- Hit my rocks for stone eggs
- Chopped wood
- Dug up fossils and ground eggs 

*March 30*
- Moved my S/O's house to its proper spot, left of my house
- Checked Nook's Cranny - I have the Bunny Day topiary and bought an extra to send to my S/O 
- Bob came running up to me and gave me the Bunny Day bag recipe


----------



## Bluebellie

I created a new character. Now my map lineup looks more complete. No uneven numbers player slots.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

just did a little bit of auto-trolling to myself and deleted my island


----------



## LuchaSloth

Donated 'familiar statue' to the museum. 
Did some random cleaning up
Bought egg day item from Nook (the planter...yay!)
Bought a new slingshot because my old one broke shooting down an egg balloon. Of course.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed a few orders
visited the shops, purchased a couple of the eater trees and placed them around the island
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
was gifted some water eggs by both Bunnie and Sherb and some sky eggs from Judy
popped a couple of balloons
planted a few flowers, watered some others and got rid of some that were taking over
did some terraforming and build a small pond in the shape of a crescent moon
spent too long filling in my island with an in-game path, breaking rocks and TT'ing to get them to respawn till I finally got all my rocks together around my new moon pond   
got rid of the previously laid paths that were no longer needed to stop rocks spawns
planted a couple of trees
crafted a few items
visited Harv's Island to try out some new room ideas for the second home
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## VelveteenCat

finally reached the end of October
got rid of many, many cliffs
did some more decorating around the areas near the entrance and Resident Services which are now mostly finished
started to work on another part of the island
came up with a new concept for one of my cemeteries
built a music area
stalked Gloria for cute pictures
celebrated Halloween (probably my favorite event thus far!)
finally TT'd to the present (so no more TTing until after Bunny Day, then I'll start with November)
dressed up with bunny ears in order to welcome adorable Zipper
celebrated Felicity's birthday with her and Gloria (almost missed it)


----------



## maria110

On my reset island, I got a bunch of useful DIY recipes like jail bars, a couple bunny day ones, wooden bookcase, a couple from the nook stop, and finally the iron garden bench one that I need.


----------



## Bluebellie

I started decorating my house and finished one room. Who would of thought that the houses were easier to decorate than outside.


----------



## xara

*march 30th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from beau, a gift from @Rairu <3, a genuine gallant statue from redd and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a golden arowana model diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the iron closet, zen-style stone and iron worktable today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - received a shaded floor lamp, a cavalier hat, some farmer overalls and a double sofa in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for margie from whitney and got a mummy outfit in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found some simple white flooring
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | crafted some tools and items 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | relocated sprinkle’s house - might have put her a few inches away from where i actually want her so i may have to move her again tomorrow :/
ʚϊɞ | worked on my backyard
ʚϊɞ | helped out gullivarrr
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought the bunny day garden flag and some wrapping paper from nook’s 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday-


 Checked my mailbox- and got the shirt I ordered and whoopie cushion (red)
 Talked to my villagers Tammy & Iggly
 Got some Bunny Day Diy recipes
 Gathered some Easter eggs
 Found the message in the bottle- got a normal diy
 Checked recycling bin
 Checked the shop
 Dug up the 4 fossils
 Coral Bay is getting the proper museum soon
 Caught some bugs
 Pulled some weeds
 payed my second loan
 Did some nook miles tasks
 Hit some rocks
 Shocked some trees
 Bought medicine because I got stung by wasps
 Sold some stuff
 ordered a K.K. Slider song
 Crafted the bunny day crown
 Collected crafting materials - nearly got enough to build the shop 


Today -

 Checked my mailbox - got some stuff
 Talked to my villagers Tammy & Iggly
 Donated fish, bugs & sea creatures to the museum
 Donated fossils I had ready
 Found a message in a bottle- got a Bunny Day diy
 Found a message in a bottle- got a normal diy
 Checked the shop
 Gathered some Easter eggs
 Dug up the 4 fossils & donated them
 Hit rocks
 Shocked some trees
 Bought medicine because I got stung by wasps
 Done some nook miles tasks
 Collected crafting materials- should have enough to build the shop tomorrow 
 Looked in my bigger house- moved furniture & stored stuff
 Sold some stuff
 Bought pop hairstyles with nook miles
 Changed my hair & eyes
 Ordered a K.K. Slider song


----------



## Moritz

Got the golden shovel DIY and Bruce's photo


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/30
• Recieved a Pirate Dress in the mail from Gullivarrr (it is SO FRIGGIN' CUTE!!!)
• C.J. was here today with a Big Fish Challenge; upon completion, I brought him three angelfish for a collectible. 
• Decided to hunt down some eggs. 
• Did some more island decorating! 
• Pekoe sent me on an impromptu treasure hunt, which I found in just over a minute. It was a bath-towel wrap. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers. 
• Checked out some custom designs.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received 10 water eggs from Raymond
spoke to all my villagers and gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
visited the shops, purchased some blue flowers print wallpaper
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
assessed the fossils I dug up and sold them
created a river
requested to build a bridge across the newly dug river and paid it off
popped some balloons
watered flowers
crafted and customised some items
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## maria110

I gave gifts to everyone whose photos I don't have but received no photos today.  I collected more bunny day stuff and felt panicky about how many recipes they are and how I'm ever going to get enough water eggs to make everything.   I bought lots of Sanrio items from the Nookstop for the villagers I have invited.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Checked the mail, got genuine art
Cleared weeds off island
Chatted with the locals
Developed a new area dedicated to Sanrio: Kerokerokerropi
Added a little Cinnamoroll café
Went beachcombing, sold some seashells
Collected more materials (wood, stone, etc.)
Took some fun photos around my island


----------



## VelveteenCat

talked to all of the animals
decorated around Groucho's house
got rid of most of the basic colored flowers and all of the shrubs that weren't holly bushes
ran out of holly bushes
cleaned the beaches
did some tweaks around Chops' house and exchanged his red roses with golden ones because he is pompous
filled up some small spaces
ordered some moss balls
bought a Bunny day tree which I am most likely never going to use
sold my only anthurium plant to Cherry because I can't say no to puppy dog
refrained from bothering with materials and fossils due to too many eggs


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/31
• Took the angelfish model out of the mail.
• Found a recipe for a Chic Rose Crown in a bottle that had washed up on shore!
• Thanks to Harry I learned that Leif had showed up in the plaza, but I ended up not buying anything.
• Collected more eggs.
• Had a lot of fossils assessed.
• Bought a LOT of Bunny Day Topiaries...
• Did even more Island decorating!
• Crafted a bunch of items, including a few that I haven't made before.
• Cleared out some storage space.


----------



## xara

*march 31st*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from cleo, a pirate’s hat from gullivarrr and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a timber doorplate diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the cosmos shower, natural garden table and pond stone today 
ʚϊɞ | had a camper today; it was rowan! while he doesn’t appeal to me, i didn’t know his catchphrase was “mango”. :’o that’s cute! 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a striped shirt, a relay tank, a flashy hairpin and pashmina’s photo in return!! 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for pietro from sherb 
ʚϊɞ | caught an orchid mantis for sprinkle and got a victorian dress in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for margie from pietro and got a career jacket in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | changed my path and stepping stone designs 
ʚϊɞ | tt’d pashmina out 
ʚϊɞ | went island hopping and invited freya on my 4th ticket! 
ʚϊɞ | finished decorating my basement!! i’m honestly really proud of it - it turned out so pretty!
ʚϊɞ | worked on my other rooms and backyard as well
ʚϊɞ | crafted and customized some items 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade
ʚϊɞ | continued lining my path with flowers 
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | relocated cleo’s house 
ʚϊɞ | bought rugs from saharah; didn’t get any new ones, unfortunately
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought cycling shorts (all except blue/red) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements - completed milestone #4 for the “flower power” achievement!


----------



## Sophie23

Found a message in a bottle- got a Bunny Day diy
 Found a message in a bottle- got a normal diy
 Talked to my villagers Tammy & Iggly
 Checked the shop
 Dug up the 4 fossils
 Caught some fish
 Caught some bugs
 Shocked trees
 Bought medicine because I got stung by wasps
 Hit rocks
 Gathered Easter eggs
 Collected crafting materials- Had enough for shop - placed shop building 
 Donated to the museum
 Checked the recycling bin
 Sold some stuff
 Got some Bunny day Diy recipes 
 Ordered a K.K. Slider song


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, placed some orders on the new seasonal items
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
received another 5 water eggs from Fauna
visited the shops, purchased some prom tiaras
dug up fossils (and a lot of earth eggs)
had fossils assessed and sold
caught and sold a few bugs
watered some flowers and rearranged some others
popped a couple of balloons
crafted and customised a few items
cleared out some of the house storage in the main house
did a bit more decorating in the basement room of the second house
picked a few items out of the recycling bin
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Giddy

Did quite a bit~
After I found out I can make lovely blossom furniture (once balloons shall grant me the recipes) I started hoarding blossoms, was able to make a blossom bag~ so adorable!

wrote letters to Daisy and Agnes. (I literally thought Daisy was a pig villager, and I was luckily proven wrong, Daisy might stay for a long time.)

Got ore, and went to an island with no villager to clear it up, get new fish and find ore and wood to bring backhome.

Wisp easily got jumped scared so I had to search all over for ages looking. 

My friend gave me some money so I cleared my house, room depth, I should be getting a new room tomorrow. Hadn't realised I need more rooms to get more room tp store stuff. 

Was trying to have ideas on how I wanna design my island but still got no clue.


----------



## Beanz

i finally got my basement upgrade and i decorated it with a few items


----------



## piske

Caught several of the new insects for April, obtained two balloon cherry blossom recipes, sold a bunch of stuff I had hoarded lying around, did a teeny bit of moving around some trees and bushes, and achieved the 30 days of talking with all of your villagers (this would have been sooner but I forgot a few days)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/1 (Happy April Fool's!)
• The cherry blossoms are back! Yay!!!
• Recieved a Tissue Box from Ingame Mom. 
• Did more Island decorating! 
• Redd was here today, and I got my hands on a twinkling painting! 
• Bought multiple things from the seasonal selection. 
• Crafted some items to sell.


----------



## VelveteenCat

cleaned out my mailbox for the first time in forever
talked to all of the animals
bought some Bunny day topiaries
bought a painting from Redd
traveled to buy some shrubs
got two or three new DIYs
changed the area in front of Resident Services
finally worked on the new spot for my house and arranged for it to be moved
planted new shrubs and trees
reserved a spot to after months continue breeding black flowers
giftwraped a new dress for Tabby but didn't hand it over yet because she was hiding all evening
learnt the new (?) reactions from the Nook Stop


----------



## amylase

Caught the last sea creature I was missing! Yay!!!


----------



## Dunquixote

In mostly no order, this is what I got done:

I checked the mail and opened and sold all the presents my villagers sent me (mostly clothes and one or two furniture items).

I bought two of the seasonal trees, the prom wall and floor, the sash. Bought the bunny day statue from Nooks and the prom crowns and ballroom masks from Ables.

 I dug up an earth egg and popped one sky egg.

Been mostly working on and off on something at Harv’s studio for Nef. 

Checked who was my camper today even thougj I have no spots ready. It was plucky. Next...


----------



## Xinyiki

•Sent some woopie cushion to some of my friends as a small April Fool’s humor via mail. 
•Check mail and saved some Sanrio stuff that my friend sent me along with in-game letters from a few villagers.
•Cleared up a bit on my island - from rearranging my housing section and adding some furniture/items, tidying up new flowers that appeared from my garden, and even pulled some weeds to make room for said flowers.
•Crafted some things like tables and fences for the beach and entrance area. Although it took a bit of time to find people who are willing to part purple windflowers (for flower stands) in exchange for visiting my island’s shops. The beach area is particularly lacking but working on finding the right furniture to be content with. 
•Visited some islands with nmts in order to collect materials. 
•Convinced Chief to move out so my friend can invite him to live on their island whenever they have the chance.
•Received a wallpaper diy from Celeste, although there are no shooting stars on my island. 

I feel like I’ve simplified what I’ve done today on my island, but my memory isn’t the best unfortunately ^^’
Hopefully I can have more time to play tomorrow and keep on working towards getting my island to 5 star rating!


----------



## xara

*april 1st*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from the bank of nintendo, a royal shirt from sherb and a prom slash from @Rairu! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a wooden bucket diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the wooden bookshelf, wooden stool and street piano today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a bath-towel wrap, a matanpushi and an explorer shirt in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a man-faced stink bug for beau and got a kotatsu in return 
ʚϊɞ | did a treasure hunt with audie; took me less than a minute to find it and the prize was a digital alarm clock 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for whitney from sprinkle and got a sweatshirt in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a darner dragonfly for freya and got a fitness tank in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | shot down some balloons; got sky eggs, an electric kick scooter, a tatami bed and a gold nugget 
ʚϊɞ | worked on my main room 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel and net 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | continued lining my path with flowers
ʚϊɞ | relocated sprinkle’s home and messed up again 
ʚϊɞ | ordered a forsythia and the new prom items 
ʚϊɞ | helped out gullivarrr
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought bubble-skirt party dresses (all variants) and vibrant tuxedos (all variants) from able’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## ting1984

I FINALLY CAUGHT 100 STRAIGHT FISH FOR THE NOOK MILES BONUS!  My previous record was 98.

I also caught TWO oarfish in one day after having not caught any previously!


----------



## Moritz

I completed my collection of the 8 photos


----------



## Sophie23

Talked to my villagers Tammy & Iggly 
 Caught a Mantis - donated it
 Gathered Easter eggs 
 Checked the newly built shop - bought a plant for my house 
 Shocked trees
 Bought medicine because I got stung by wasps 
 Found the message in a bottle- got a Bunny day diy 
 Checked the recycling bin
 Ordered a K.K. Slider song 
 Bought some nook miles tickets- used them (No good) - collected coconut fruit though 
 Dug up the 4 fossils - donated some 
 Dug up the bells 
 Got some spare nook miles tickets from someone 
 Used the Nook miles tickets- and found my 2 dreamies Audie & June! 
 Collected some crafting materials 
 Sold some stuff


----------



## Vsmith

I'm decorating for easter and I love how it's coming out. I really like all the new easter items at Nooks. I think the egg planter is my favorite so far. I have been collecting eggs all around my island but I barely get any sky eggs or water eggs. I designed new clothes easter themed clothes for my Ables and I'm so happy for the extra design slots!!  Once easter is over I can't wait to decorate for cherry blossom season!!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops, purchased a few customisation kits
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
popped a few balloons
watered the flowers
crafted and customised some items
did some decorating around the island
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had some fossils assessed and sold
requested to build a natural incline and paid it off
did some more decorating in the second house
completed some nook miles tasks


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- I'm finally moving my last three villager homes into their respective spots! ^_^
- Dressed my rep up as the Easter bunny, even though I don't celebrate
- Farming balloons to as many of the Bunny Day and Cherry Blossom recipes as possible 
- Moved some flowers and disposed of unneeded clones 
- Ordered seasonal items from the Nook Stop app
- Chatted with all my villagers and gave gifts to Judy, Sprocket, Tom, and Ketchup
- Hit my rocks 
- Buried 10k bells in the glowing spot
- Chopped my trees 
- Laid out furniture for decorating later on once all my villager homes are moved away from the beaches


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, Axel sent me a letter
-Went looking for todays NPC and found Gulliver on the beach, woke him up and helped him out 
-Found a message in a bottle with a mountain standee recipe, and a bunny day bottle with the bunny day festive balloons recipe 
-Checked both shops, I bought some prom items at Ables
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo and Hornsby
-Gathered some cherry-blossom petals 
-Farmed balloons for recipes


----------



## cloverhandreader

So I only started the island last month and I've been trying to get it looking presentable, but today I made a little flower garden. it's not great because the fences give me trouble, but i like it


----------



## Blueskyy

I set up more bunny day items, ordered some kerokerokeroppi items and Cinnamoroll items, gave some gifts to villagers. That's about it.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/2
• Took the twinkling painting out of the mail and straight to Blathers. 
• Gulliver washed up on shore today; finding the missing parts was easier than usual this time around. 
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents! 
• Cleared out some more storage space.


----------



## OtakuTrash

I made a pool area! It took a day, but it looks great! I really need some other island stuff to do...


----------



## Mick

Caught a few hundred bugs and got the goal for catching 5000. Three achievements left!
Talked to many of my villagers, got two more favours done for 'Smile Isle'...
Found a pitfall left by @Pyoopi. Very nearly stepped in it too. It was behind a cliff and I only spotted it because I caught a bee right next to it
Obtained the four cherry blossom DIYs that I didn't bother farming last year
Del moved out, and has been replaced by Annalise (the horse, not the pangolin). She's alright for now. Maybe I'll end up liking her.
Did some very minor tweaking to my paths!


----------



## maria110

I got my newest reset island to 5 stars and found the first lily of the valley and received the golden watering can recipe from Isabelle.  I laid down some path and did some waterscaping.   I also got the new house to 125K points.   No gold trophy yet but working on it.  I gave gifts to Chelsea, Toby, Tiffany, and Tom.  I also gifted Audie and Judy even though I already have their photos.  I haven't received a photo in awhile, since Rodeo.  

I'm thinking of switching the custom stone path on the new island to in-game path but not sure.  I like the custom path except for its lack of stone-sound.  I have The Path in the more rural parts of the island. I might switch that too although the sound of it compared to in-game dirt path is not as noticeably different.

I received a Tulip Wand recipe from Celeste and more bunny day recipes.  No cherry blossom recipes though.  Grrr.  On my main island, I crafted as many Bunny Day items as I could but learned that I need more stone and sky eggs to make everything.  Still I made a lot of progress and should be able to get the final items from Zipper on Sunday.  I don't know if I'll play bunny day on the newer island.  It's a gothic themed island and I just don't need all that pastel stuff.


----------



## xara

*april 2nd*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from cleo, a pirate outfit from gullivarrr, a gift from @Rairu  and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a standard umbrella stand diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the wooden-block chest, wooden-block wall clock and wooden chair today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a zap suit, a detective hat and a floor sign in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a darner dragonfly for pietro and got a cycling shirt in return
ʚϊɞ | caught a wharf roach for sherb and got a terry-cloth nightcap in return 
ʚϊɞ | did a treasure hunt with sprinkle; she buried it right next to her house  but the prize was a soft-serve lamp
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for freya from pietro and got a career jacket in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a cedar sapling 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel, slingshot, net and some flimsy axes
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons and got an outdoor table and 5 iron nuggets 
ʚϊɞ | ordered a prom sash
ʚϊɞ | relocated whitney’s home 
ʚϊɞ | bought a genuine graceful painting from redd
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought ballroom masks (all variants) and dance shoes (all variants) from able’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## S.J.

Vsmith said:


> I'm decorating for easter and I love how it's coming out. I really like all the new easter items at Nooks. I think the egg planter is my favorite so far. I have been collecting eggs all around my island but I barely get any sky eggs or water eggs. I designed new clothes easter themed clothes for my Ables and I'm so happy for the extra design slots!!  Once easter is over I can't wait to decorate for cherry blossom season!!


Maybe It's a bit late now, but I noticed several times that if I talk to my villagers frequently, they gave me specifically sky and water eggs!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021

Today my island is an absolute mess! Between yesterday and today I have been de-constructing a huge section of land to the right of my plaza. I had to rip up possibly hundreds of flowers, plant them all on the beach, and then I've slowly been planting them back! I have gone through at least three shovels and one golden shovel, and I'm onto my second golden shovel. 

I managed to get some mushroom and Bunny Day DIYs, and some mushrooms. I'm still missing the Bunny Day arch, so hopefully that will show up tomorrow! 

It's been a productive day, but my island is a mess, I have DIYs, furniture and clothes items and random flowers littering my ground. Isabelle won't be happy.  I like to keep the island organised usually. 

Oh and Louie sent me a gift today.  I'm sure it was something unwanted, but they're so cute!

That's my late night ramblings...


----------



## Ingrid

I got amiibo cards so been busy rearranging my villagers at the moment trying to get merengue to live on my island

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021



kayleee said:


> MFW I never caught a tarantula in 7 YEARS playing New Leaf and then I catch one within the first hour of new horizons


I got chased by one last nite honestly the way my little character ran while it chased me I could have been giving a gold medal for the best runner


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’ve got a fair amount of cosmetic work done to my island today that I’ve been putting off for ages due to a lack of inspiration and laziness. 

Overall though I’m pretty pleased with my big plaza area now I’ve added a lot of Easter decorations. I’m a sucker for everything being mirrored either side but altogether it looks gorgeous.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- Moved Judy's house; Daisy and Ketchup's houses are left to go!
- Checked the mail; ordered a few Prom Sashes 
- Farmed balloons; just need to find the Bunny Day rug for my S/O
- Started crafting one each of all the Bunny Day recipes; need to fish up Water Eggs tomorrow
- Talked with all my villagers; gave gifts to Ketchup, Sprocket, Tammy, and Tom
- Hit my rocks
- Shook trees for Leaf Eggs
- My storage is about to max out again, so I'll need to get rid of some items... probably clothing at this point


----------



## piske

I did a little bit of terraforming, adding some small cliffs to the area to the top of my pond. I also put down some additional pathing to try to create some sectioning, and planted a few trees (now I just need to wait for Leif to come back so I can buy my fill of bushes!). It's a tiny bit frustrating not having a concept for my entire island yet, but on the other hand I am enjoying trying out ideas as they come to me, and experimenting, slowly, with small areas.


----------



## Peach_Jam

checked the mail and received some orders + gifts from villagers
shot down a lot of balloons
checked DIY bottle
talked to a few of my villagers and gifted beau and marshal pears to get their photo
moved around a few trees and shrubs
Continued to work on various new areas of my island 
did some more terraforming around my bridges
built a new bridge to access the other half of my island
played around with the various sanrio items to see how they'd look around my island
grew more white lilies and purple hyacinths 
delivered a package to Judy
Picked up a lost item
dug up a few fossils
removed some weeds
picked some of my native fruit to relocate trees (cherries)
did a few trades


----------



## Sophie23

Talked to my villagers
 Checked my mailbox
 Got the message in a bottle- got a normal Diy
 Gathered some Easter eggs
 Got some items from my lovely friend and visited his shop 
 Did a trade with someone on Bell tree forums 
 Used nook miles tickets and got Filbert 
 Dug up the 4 fossils
 Dug up the bells
 Checked the shop
 Hit trees for wood - built the first bridge
 Placed the 3 three plots (no furniture yet)
 Collected crafting materials
 Sold some stuff
 Checked the recycling bin
 Ordered a K.K. Slider song


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a plover cardigan from Diana and a white tulip bag from Cookie
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
visited the shops
returned a lost item to Bunnie, received a mesh cap
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
popped balloons
watered flowers, dug up a few lily of the valleys and got rid of the flowers I'd been storing on the beach
moved some items from my main house storage to the second house
did a bit of diving, collected a pearl from Pascal and sold some sea creatures
crafted some house furniture
requested to move my house and build another natural ramp incline
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## buny

i did a trade here on the forums for some super cute items and redecorated some areas cause im in the process of changing my island a bit ^^


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, I got a coin headpiece from Gulliver and Kiki sent me a sturdy sewing box (I also got mail from my friend because I am spoiled) 
-Checked both of the shops, Ables had the dance shoes so I bought some of those and I bought a loft bed with desk at Nooks just because it was a cute variation that I didn't have yet
-Attended the K.K. concert with Flo, Kiki, and Erik. K.K. played K.K. Samba
-Went looking for message bottles, I got the Bunny day wall recipe
-Shot down a few balloons, got the Bunny day rug and fence recipes 
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Hornsby 
-Gathered some cherry-blossom petals


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/3
• Recieved a kaffiyeh in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Decided to collect some more eggs. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Faire. 
• Redeemed miles for a lot of bell vouchers and NM tickets. 
• A few stars fell! (Wishes were made!)


----------



## xara

*april 3rd*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a colourful-tile wall from pietro, a gift from @Rairu , a genuine graceful painting from redd and the items that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a wooden stool diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the log garden lounge, bamboo speaker and orange wall-mounted clock today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a chalkboard, a rugby uniform, a basketball tank and an academy uniform in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a boot
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade 
ʚϊɞ | worked on my rs area 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons and got an outdoor picnic set diy, a collarless shirt and fragrance sticks 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a net and some flimsy axes 
ʚϊɞ | relocated whitney’s house 
ʚϊɞ | ordered a prom sash 
ʚϊɞ | got “two days ago” from mr. slider 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought prom tiaras (all variants) and elegant masquerade masks (all variants) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

On my one island, I let Bam leave and found Tasha on a mystery island.  I just realized that I don't have all the jock reactions yet, so I'll need to invite him back or bring a different jock.   Right now I have 3 snooty villagers on that island:  Ankha, Tiffany, and Tasha.  I have Ankha's photo but I want her to be permanent.  I need to earn a photo from Tiffany, Tom, and Tasha before I let them move away.  But my wrapped fruit gifting isn't working yet. I did more decoration for this island.   I time traveled past Bunny Day on this island since I don't want to play it more than once.

On the other island, I played Bunny Day and finished crafting all the items.  It was fun to see the villagers in their egg costumes.   The items are cute although I don't know how I'll use all of them.

I scanned in the Sanrio villagers on the one island so I can have all those items too.  At this rate, I'll need to add yet another player house to store all the stuff I'm acquiring.


----------



## Sophie23

Talked to Zipper bunny - got a bunny day diy
 Got a bunny day diy
 Checked my mailbox 
 Gathered Easter eggs
 Talked to my villagers 
 Found the message in a bottle- got a normal Diy
 Dug up the 4 fossils 
 Dug up the bells 
 Checked the shop
 Ordered a K.K. Slider song 
 Collected crafting materials 
 Hit rocks
 Hit trees for wood 
 Crafted all the items for the 3 plots -Audie, June & Filbert will move in soon 
 Donated the fossils 
 Bought medicine because I got stung by wasps
 Sold some stuff
 Checked the recycling bin


----------



## Peach_Jam

checked the mail and received some orders + gifts from villagers
shot down a lot of balloons
Collected some seashells
checked daily DIY bottle
talked to a few of my villagers and gifted beau and marshal pears to get their photo
Relocated a few trees and shrubs
Continued to work on various new areas of my island 
did some terraforming around my inclines
built a new incline to access a new part of my island
played around with some furniture and custom designs
grew more white lilies and purple hyacinths 
delivered a package to Marshal
Picked up a lost item
dug up a few fossils
assessed fossils 
sold fossils to nook's
removed some weeds
picked some of my native fruit to relocate trees (cherries)
did a few trades


----------



## maria110

I got bored and time traveled to the fishing tourney next weekend.  I played a few rounds, found a lot of fish to donate to Blathers and the Museum, and earned a few prizes.  I didn't enjoy it enough to earn all the prizes though.

So I time traveled backward and played Bunny Day on my other island. In total, I played it 3 times.  It got increasingly difficult and time consuming when I ran out of eggs. I had to get a couple NMT and go to islands to get enough to craft everything.  I ended up with 3 Bunny Wands but only 2 Wobbling Zipper Toys because I didn't have enough of each egg left to make an additional Zipper toy the last time.

Overall, it was fun and something to do.

While time traveling, I gave more gifts to villagers but still haven't received any photos. I hope the villager friendship mechanics haven't changed too much.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/4 (Happy Easter! )
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at the same score as last week: 226,497 points.
• Decided to dress up nicely for the day.



• Collected a few star frags. (I found one large frag! )
• Traded for a lot of different eggs with my villagers. 
• Antagonized Zipper by repeatedly staring at his back (I wanted to know what would happen; I was not disappointed  ).
• Cleared out some more storage space. 
• Had a lot of fossils assessed. 
• Made a bunch of Egg Party Dresses to sell. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## meo

- bought things at Able's; finally under 1000 clothing items left for my catalog yay
- caught some bugs towards achieves
- talked to villagers
- picked weeds


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed a few orders
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered flowers, dug up a couple more lily of the valleys and rearranged some roses
caught and sold some bugs
crafted and customised a few items
did a bit of terraforming
popped some balloons
redecorated the bathroom in the second house
placed a couple of floor lights at the outdoor pool area
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished two of my house rooms.
I had to take a break from all the egg hunting and decided to actually open up my game today


----------



## Bloobloop

working on the city part of my island rn! put finishing touches on some of my buildings and worked on some others, but i'm not even close to being finished yet :'>


----------



## xara

*april 4th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a fossil from sherb, a gift from @Rairu , the items that i ordered and isabelle’s photo from redeeming my nook points!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials
ʚϊɞ | got a gold bars diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got some alpinist overalls, a silk shirt, an abstract wall and a zap suit in return
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons and got a dazed dress and a skateboarding helmet
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel and some flimsy axes
ʚϊɞ | relocated sprinkle’s house
ʚϊɞ | ordered some items
ʚϊɞ | invited cleo, sherb, pietro and freya to harv’s island to unlock their posters
ʚϊɞ | customized isabelle’s photo
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Ley

decorated my island, changed the layout quite a bit and did some terraforming


----------



## Sophie23

Checked my mailbox
 Talked to my villagers Tammy, Iggly & Filbert
 Found message in a bottle- got diy
 Checked shop
 Dug up 4 fossils
 Dug up bells
 Sold seashells & other stuff
 Collected crafting materials
 Used the fence I was given from Tom Nook
 Caught a ladybug & donated it 
 Caught a fish I didn’t have & donated it
 Bought my first art from Redd- Moody painting & donated it
 Talked to Harvey about his island
 Got a diy from Tammy
 Checked the recycling bin
 Ordered a K.K. Slider song
 Got some paths by QR Codes
 Dug up so trees & moved in
 Tried using paths -  trying to work on the entrance


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers and gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
watered my flowers and planted a few white tulips
was gifted a viking helmet by Cookie
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
visited Redd and purchased a Wild Painting Right Half
popped a couple of balloons
collected and sold the seashells from the beach
crafted a couple of hyacinths lamps and placed them around the island
did some waterway landscaping
did a bit of decorating the area in front of my main island home
completed some Nooks Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/5
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Genji the Rabbit!
• CJ was here today this time with a Small-fry fishing challenge; upon completing it, I brought him three football fishes for a collectible.
• Delivered the gifts! (Patty's ended up being sent through the mail, as I couldn't find her no matter where I looked.)
• Debated on putting up the Easter decorations, decided to hold off for now. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## xara

*april 5th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received an elegant masquerade mask from whitney (didn’t realize they could gift the new items!), a gift from @Rairu  and the items that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a log bed diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the shell table, golden candlestick and log garden lounge today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a rotary phone, a throwback gothic mirror, a pom-pom sweater and a harmonious wall in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | today was beau’s birthday!! i celebrated with him for a bit and gifted him a lacy shirt, which he liked!
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a fishing rod, some flimsy axes and a cutting board 
ʚϊɞ | relocated sprinkle’s house 
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons and got 5,000 bells and an electronics kit
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## S.J.

(Hope you don't mind that I don't record things in dot points, I just like to record the major points of the day! )

Today I finally customised the clothes wall inside my Able's. To be honest, I didn't really understand how it worked until the PRO Designer came out!

Also, and technically not today, but I've just seen it today for the first time... I went to check on my best pig Agnes (and original villager), and... she finally got rid of her sleeping bag! 









To be completely fair to Agnes, I originally tried to offer her a black and pink bed. Then, I offered her a loft bed with desk, which she wanted but at the same time as her sleeping bag.

To be fair to me, I offered Agnes the rose bed she has in her NH design house and she hated it so much she never put it out! Also, I got her a System Kitchen when I was poor (it's like 100,000 bells) and she also hated it.

And to be fair to Agnes, I should have realised she likes Pink and White, and not Pink and Black.  Anyway, I sort of like playing without knowing all the details, because it feels a bit more organic and I feel like we've done one step of accomplishment! 

Most of all, I'm glad Agnes is happy because I never realised until NH how amazing she is!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received the Wild Painting Right Half from Redd
donated the new painting to the museum
visited the shops, purchased some customisation kits
spoke to all my villagers, gave gifts to Wolfgang and Bea
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
popped a couple of balloons
watered flowers, got rid of a few that had grown out of control and moved a few others around
crafted and customised a few items
did a little island decoration
placed a few more miscellaneous items around the second island home
caught and sold some fish
had a quick look in the recycling bin
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## piske

Tearing down all of my terraforming  not because i don’t like what i made but the configuration was a little too tight and I want to widen my pathways. It’s such a chore to dig up bushes and trees and then tear down cliffs and close-up rivers, so yes, it feels like a huge accomplishment getting it done!


----------



## JellyBeans

only major accomplishment was helping out gullivarr, also finally cleared out my inventory a bit + talked to everyone i've accidentally been ignoring!


----------



## moonford

after a long villager search I finally found the fabulous Tia 

it took around 6 hours and gosh knows how many tickets but she finally popped up! i got Erik last week after a villager search that spanned 11 hours/217 tickets, so im happy it took less time. 

i came across a load of amazing villagers: marshal, lily, lolly, julia, julian, diana, the octo babies (multiple times lol), several anteaters (i love my anteaters hehe) and gonzo....i know not many people are particularly fond of gonzo but after coming across him in-game for the first time...hmmm...he ain't that bad and he's got me contemplating my satisfaction with apollo.

so yep, im a happy pleb after this little accomplishment today


----------



## Nenya

* got my last islander photo from Patty! I gave her a wrapped Bunny Day lamp.
* got barreleye model in the mail from CJ. Finally caught my fourth one a few nights ago.
* on April 3rd I gave each islander a Bunny Day wreath. They all put them up for the 4th, and still have them on their doors.


----------



## Gaby

Built a little secret garden area on this weird patch of free space I had! Quite proud of it :3


----------



## deana

I am too lazy to write a detailed post for today, but I did get Hornsby's photo


----------



## Parkai

Started cleaning up the mess of flowers on my island...


----------



## ZekkoXCX

just randomly got zucker in my island let's ****ing gooooo


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Got rid of my rivers today so I can make new ones. Now I just have to figure out what my island entrance is going to be and i'm all good.


----------



## maria110

I accomplished very little. I gave some gifts and received no photos.  Jolly Redd showed up for the second time walking around the island and I bought another Famous Painting from him.  I don't want to expand the museum, though.  I wish there were a way to get Redd to show up and sell art on his boat without having an expanded museum.


----------



## xara

*april 6th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from fuchsia, a suit of lights from beau, a mom’s tissue box from my in-game mom and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a kettle bathtub diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the butter churn, bamboo lunch box and cherry wall today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a sewing project, a fragrance diffuser, a striped tank and a boa blouson in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a wharf roach for freya and got a tailored jacket in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a loach for freya and got a wrestler uniform in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a cardigan-shirt combo 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | relocated fuchsia’s house 
ʚϊɞ | ordered some clothes for my villagers
ʚϊɞ | crafted a net, shovel and flimsy axes
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons and got a book and a tape deck 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought sequin dresses (all variants) and slip dresses (all variants) from able’s + wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Furrton

Yesterday I updated my wishlist on Nook Exchange which was a monumental task!!!


----------



## Pendragon1980

I told myself I'm going to sit down this weekend and get 500 bugs for the "I got the bug" achievement.

Lost track of time and now I am 1500+ bugs into it and will probably finish by the end of the day.


----------



## Furrton

You brave soul!


----------



## maria110

Finally, I received Tiffany's photo, bunbun!


----------



## piske

I FINALLY GOT MY FIRST EVER PHOTO!!! And it’s one of my starters, Canberra. I’m so happy!!!


----------



## Rosch

I went island hopping today in hopes of finding Audie. But 324 tickets later, I still couldn't find her. I don't want to leave an open plot overnight and risk having a villager I don't like, so I've settled with Ankha (324th villager I encountered) for now.


----------



## Imbri

I got the golden shovel diy from Gulliver. Just have to break a few more axes and I'll have the full set.

I also commissioned Flick for the last butterfly model I want. Now I only have several duplicates I'd like him to make.


----------



## Sophie23

Checked my mailbox
 Talked to my villagers Tammy, Iggly,  Filbert, Audie & June
 Talked to Isabelle & Tom Nook in resident services - changed town tune & flag
 Found message in a bottle- got diy
 Checked shop
 Dug up fossils
 Dug up bells
 Pulled up weeds & sold them 
 Sold seashells & other stuff
 Collected crafting materials & sold them 
 Used the fences my m8 gave me
 Moved my paths to resident services 
 Bought art from Redd- Basic painting - Real 
 Got a diy 
 Checked the recycling bin
 Ordered a K.K. Slider song
 Dug up so trees 
 trying to work on the airport entrance (not easy)


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally got access to the construction app, and I’ve already begun sculpting my island on more detail. I also got another cherry blossom DIY which I can’t wait to use later on. Fingers crossed my island will look as gorgeous as some of the ones I’ve seen posted in other threads.


----------



## Pendragon1980

My usual morning routine..
-hit all the rocks
-dig up any fossils I find
-check beaches for shells/bottle
-deal with the daily NPC
-check the recycling box and kiosk
-sell all unwanted to nooks.
and of course pop on TBT to see what's happening


----------



## JellyBeans

actually spent a decent amount of time on ac today! 
- made a bunch of fish bait
- caught a load of fish towards the nook miles accomplishment
- finally caught my 2,000th bug
- gifted all my villagers
- did labelle’s fashion check
- caught a lobster (now caught up on all creatures for the month)


----------



## AstralFirework

Checked my mailbox for prom stuff I ordered. 
Dug up my fossils and duly sold them.
Caught approximately 60 cherry blossoms while keeping an eye out for balloons. (No recipes, alas)
Talked and gave gifts to some villagers that I haven't really had much to do with lately.


----------



## S.J.

Rosch said:


> I went island hopping today in hopes of finding Audie. But 324 tickets later, I still couldn't find her. I don't want to leave an open plot overnight and risk having a villager I don't like, so I've settled with Ankha (324th villager I encountered) for now.


This makes me so sad! I'm preparing to island hop looking for Megan and this scares me!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i got my 2nd from last house loan, paid off tonight ^^


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers and gave gifts to Wolfgang and `Bea, received Beas photo   
gave medicine to Molly and received a rainbow sweater
Judy gifted me some flower sunglasses
visited the shops, purchased a cardigan-shirt combo and a couple of ancient belted robes from Able Sisters
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
popped a few balloons
did a little bit of diving and received another pearl from Pascal
watered flowers
sold some weeds to Leif
did a little redecoration in the bathroom of the main house
crafted and customised some items
decorated the island a bit more
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Rosch

No1MableFan! said:


> This makes me so sad! I'm preparing to island hop looking for Megan and this scares me!


Who knows? Maybe you're luckier.


----------



## deana

-Saharah was visiting my island today and this is the first thing I saw as she was immediately outside of my house lol I decided not to buy anything from her because I have too many flooring/wallpaper options as it is
-Checked the mail, had a letter from Cookie
-Broke the rock that had spawned near my house
-Visited both shops 
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo
-Asked Tom Nook to demolish the staircase near my campsite area, I have a new plan for this area so I will be replacing it tomorrow!
-Tried to gather some balloons, I managed to get the cherry-blossom pochette recipe! So I crafted one of those and then changed in to some pink clothing to match 
-Gathered some more cherry-blossom petals 
-Completed a few Nook Miles+ tasks


----------



## xara

*april 7th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from pietro!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a golden gears diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the orange hat, golden dishes and grass standee today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a rattan end table, a school desk, a cavalier shirt and a basketball tank in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for sprinkle from whitney and got a victorian dress in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a stinkbug for freya and got an áo dài in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a orchid mantis for sherb and got a simple parka in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | shot down a balloon and got a basketball tank
ʚϊɞ | planted some flowers 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a net and some flimsy axes
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought flower seeds and wrapping paper from nook’s 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Pyoopi

Wasn't today but I finished the Angling for Perfection achievement. I don't know how I'm gonna power through the others, lol.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379724569745879042


----------



## Moritz

Pyoopi said:


> Wasn't today but I finished the Angling for Perfection achievement. I don't know how I'm gonna power through the others, lol.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379724569745879042


Now that must have taken a lot of will power!
Congrats, that's really impressive!


----------



## JellyBeans

- got Olive's picture! been a while since I got a picture so that's nice
- caught a bunch more fish and bugs
- collected the maybe two star frags from last nights attempts at wishing
- gifted everybody (two days in a row, current standing record for the year)
- dug up a few flowers from previous rain overload


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail
Spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Wolfgang
Visited the shops
Chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
Had fossils assessed and sold
Popped a couple of balloons
Watered the flowers
Cleared out some house storage
Caught and sold some fish
Crafted and customised a couple more items
Got rid of a few weeds
Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Bluelady

Caught cherry blossom petals and hit some rocks. After that, I stored away my spare diys and catalog clothing items but left the fences and mannequins out though. I then decided to check my town rating and it turns out that I now have a 5 star rating! 

Now, I'm going to grow a bunch of lilies of the valley and use them to decorate my museum's garden.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order, here’s what I did today:

I farmed for more festivale furniture today again (did it last night as well).

I cleaned up weeds, killed the cockroaches in all of my houses.

I finally dug up fossils from my beach and had them assessed and then sold them.

I sold some halloween furniture i had crafted last year.

Started transferring items from my other characters to an alt to separate items that i want to sell from what I want to keep. Also, edited my selling thread so I can start selling stuff for tbt. 

Now i’m tting a little to buy more art from redd and to try getting graham’s picture.

gave graham wrapped coconuts but still no picture, either of the times so far.

gave tarantulas to flick to make into a model.

expanded one of my alts pockets today; was too lazy to do it before .


----------



## Vsmith

I am currently decorating for cherry blossom season.  Its soo pretty and peaceful. I love that the wind blows and rustled the trees and the pretty pink petals float around... but then it's super annoying when I miss catching that little petal that disappears quickly. Also I had been spring cleaning my storage. Even though I got the extra space, my storage is at max capacity. So I had to sell all my winter clothes and other diy furniture I stored. I didn't realize how much stuff I accumulated. Kicks was on my island and was tempted to buy floral shoes which I did. 🛍I think I have a shopping problem.🛍


----------



## xara

*april 8th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a very sweet letter from sprinkle! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a ironwood clock diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the iron worktable, mum cushion and wooden-mosaic wall today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - received a bicycle helmet, a stellar jumpsuit, a jester costume and cleo’s photo in return!! 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for sprinkle from freya and got an apron in return 
ʚϊɞ | returned a lost book to beau and got an athletic jacket in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a squid for sherb and got a safety helmet in return
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box and a frugal dress
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | tt’d cleo out 
ʚϊɞ | did a large flower cleanup
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons and got flip flops, a wall-mounted phone and 5k bells 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a net, shovels and flimsy axes
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | planted some new flowers 
ʚϊɞ | went island hopping and invited chèvre on my 2nd ticket!  
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought prom crowns (all variants) from able’s 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements - reached 1 million nook miles today!


----------



## TalviSyreni

All I did yesterday was start terraforming around my island entrance to make it look prettier than what it was before, so far I'd say I'm about 85% happy with it but I know I'll end up tweaking it more as I'm just too fussy to leave it as it.


----------



## Sophie23

checked the mail; received my K.K. Slider song I ordered
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected materials
 got a message in a bottle & got a diy
 talked to my villagers Tammy, Iggly, Filbert, Audie and June
 Donated my fossils
 Did a lot of trades so I could get items I needed
 Continued working on my airport entrance
 Finished my Wedding area
 Hit some rocks
 Hit some trees for wood
 Bought some stuff
 Sold some stuff
 Crafted the campsite & placed it
 Donated the art from Redd
 Pulled up some weeds
 Checked my shop
 Checked the recycling bin
 Ordered a K.K. Slider song


----------



## moo_nieu

im happy theres so many butterflies right now its fun catching them, and i still need to get my bug catching achievement.

today i had a pretty average day of chatting with villagers, fishing, catching bugs, and updating my dream address. tybalt suggested a treasure hunt, so that was nice to do again. i found the treasure :3


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to all my villagers and gave a gift to Wolfgang
visited the shops and purchased a couple more customisation kits
crafted and customised a couple of items
cleared out some more of the storage in the main island home
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
popped some balloons, mostly received bells
watered flowers and sold some weeds to Leif
was gifted a pilots uniform by Molly
refused to deliver a gift from Judy to Diana, felt bad about it but it's always something awful
did some TTing to move Cookie off the island and one of the campsite villagers that turned up during this was Peanut, a villager I've been looking for, who eventually agreed to move and suggested replacing Cookie so I agreed   
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## allie.rosa

I finished my campsite, and my apple orchard, now I'm working on my neighborhood! am actually very proud of myself! I don't think I've done that much in one day in forever!


----------



## oranje

Finally got around to completing the Cast Master achievement! Thankfully I didn't have to get 100 fish all in one go, so it was easier than what I originally set out to do.  Funny enough, it was actually pretty relaxing.


----------



## deana

Got a couple of things accomplished today and one thing not accomplished lol I forgot to actually pay Lloid yesterday so the staircase I placed wasn't built today as it should have been. I had the money in my pockets too, just forgot to actually pay it  I'll need to wait another day to work on that area now. But I did manage to actually do a few OTHER things

-Checked the mail, Erik sent me a rocket lamp 
-Flick was visiting so I got to work gathering hermit crabs so that I could commission a model 
-Checked out Nooks bought some more wrapping paper, Ables was already closed for the night 
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave out wrapped fruits to Flo 
-Celeste was visiting (for once) and she gave me the Sci-fi flooring recipe, managed to wish on a few stars as well!
-Sold some miscellaneous spare items to make a few bells 
-Farmed balloons for DIYs, got the sakura-wood wall recipe and nothing else because the balloons were not being very nice to me this evening


----------



## Bluelady

Today i did some more landscaping on my museum’s garden and got the last of the cherry blossom diys

Finally, after one year and several trades I’m done with that! On a side note, I really hope that Nintendo doesn’t do something like this again in future Animal Crossing games.


----------



## _Donut_

I finally got *Erik *to move to my island!  
I was looking for him for so long during the winter because I had this special reindeer themed area in mind and he looks so cute in winter outfits :/ Unfortunately, I didn't found him then... but hey, better late than never!

His house is located towards the forest side of town and he has his own little farm for pumpkins and wheat. In his spare time he also teaches pottery classes, located behind his home (that wasn't really his choice, he had to take over from the previous owner )










​


----------



## Rosch

I participated at the Fishing Tourney today. Been a while since I actually fished in the game. I haven't used my fishing pole since last year.


----------



## xara

*april 9th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a ski mask from audie and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a wooden end table diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the log bed, coconut juice and gold-screen wall today 
ʚϊɞ | chèvre moved in today! 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a floor lamp and an anthurium plant in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a loach for sherb and got a baseball uniform in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a surgeonfish for audie and got an instant-muscles suit in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel, a net and a flimsy axe 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing 
ʚϊɞ | shot down balloons and got a sports tank and 10k bells 
ʚϊɞ | helped out gullivarrr
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## moonford

☪ I invited Étoile to the campsite for the first time after I finally got the sanrio Amiibo card set

☪ Participated in the Fishing Tourney for the first time (I missed all of them last year LOL) and I managed to obtain all the exclusive items + scored 100 points, so I believe I'm getting a bronze trophy!

☪ Finally got my new bridge right outside of Resident Services to create a moat-esque sort of thing


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished one of my house rooms. I also made some storage space.


----------



## JellyBeans

forgot to do this yesterday so for the past two days:
- invited etoile to campsite 2/3 times so should be able to get her in tomorrow!
- scanned in all the sanrio villagers and have begun the long task of ordering everything that i want
- bought a painting from Redd
- made a bunch more fish bait
- caught a couple of fish for the fishing tourney
- gifted all my villagers 
- did a bunch of Nook miles+ stuff
- cleared some weeds


----------



## piske

Did some experimenting with my entrance! I tried out a small, cliff-y entrance. I’m not sure if I’ll keep it, but i was proud of my creativity


----------



## annex

I finished my frog themed picnic area. It's cute.


----------



## Blueskyy

I contemplated doing the fishing tourney but I think I have all of the items already. So, I don’t think I accomplished much haha


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received some cat grass from Diana and a camp umbrella from Raymond
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers, gave a gift to Wolfgang and welcomed Peanut to the island
a friend came over to visit my island so we did a few rounds of the fishing tourney - picked up 2 coolers, 2 fish wands, a fish rug and a fish print
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered flowers and moved a few around
popped a couple of balloons
Sanrio cards came today so I decided to invite Toby to replace Bea and did some TTing to move him in   
visited Harvs Island to invite all the remaining villagers so I could order more items
TT'd to pick up various order of clothing and furniture
did a bit of island decorating
partly redecorated a couple of rooms in my main island house
completed a few nook miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on my posting, caught back up! 

4/6
• Took the football fish model out of the mail.
• Delivered the gifts! (Two were sent through the mail; Marina was sent a second letter as an apology for forgetting to attach the gift to the first one) 
• Plucky was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind.
• Witnessed a conversation between Kitty and Marshal over catchphrases.
• Flick was here today; I brought him three spiders for a collectible.
• Put a few more Easter decorations into storage and also cleared out some more storage space.
• Checked out some more custom designs!

4/7
• Took the spider model out of the mail.
• Found a recipe for a DIY workbench in a bottle that had washed up on shore!
• Thanks to Kitty, I learned that Label was visiting the Island today; unfortunately, we had very different views on what counted as an "outdoorsy" outfit...
• Pekoe asked me to help her catch a goldfish; unfortunately, I couldn't find one, so I had to take one out of my storage.
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed.
• Sable told me how the cherry blossoms reminded her of her youth, back when she and Mabel used to take picnics under the trees when they were in bloom. She'd never told me this before, so I was happy to listen. 
• Checked out some more patterns! 

4/8
• Kicks was here today, and I dropped a lot of bells on him.
• Received a single Tailor's Ticket in the mail (I still believe Label was wrong in her judgment, but whatever)
• Was pleased to see that Kitty had already put the antique table I'd given her to good use; she'd put her yellow Nintendo Switch Lite on top of it. I was happy that it wasn't just left on the floor anymore. 
• Caught a lot of cherry blossom petals 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.

4/9
• Isabelle surprised us with the news that we were in for shooting stars tonight! 
• Sahara was visiting today, and as usual, I completely bought her out.
• Delivered the gifts! (I was pleased to see that Harry was happy with his gift; it was the green paperboy cap he'd been looking at at the Able's just the other day)
• Patty asked me to help her catch a bug that liked sitting on flowers; it took me a lot longer than I would like to admit to catch one, and it ended up being just a stink bug.
• Caught more cherry blossom petals 
• (Took a small break for dinner and to play some Overwatch)
• Made a huge truckload of wishes once stars started falling!
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for a lunar rover.

4/10 (Fishing tourney, and final blossom day) 
• Lamented the fact that I wouldn't be seeing cherry blossoms anymore after today. Time to wait another year 
• Participated in the fishing tourney a few times. 
• Collected a lot of star fragments off of the beach, and also found not one, not two, but FIVE Aries fragments! (I'm thinking about asking around to trade them for different frags) 
• Found a recipe for a kettle bathtub in a bottle that had washed up on shore.
• Caught my final cherry blossom petals of the season 
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed.
• Picked out and wrapped presents to deliver tomorrow!
• Cleared out more storage space. (I've noticed I end up doing this a lot...)
• Took a few photos in front of the fountain on Shop Isle. The cherry blossoms added a lovely visual effect.


----------



## xara

*april 10th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a cucumber pack from freya, a pirate bandanna from gullivarrr and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a grass standee diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a thread-worn sweater, a short-sleeve dress shirt and a portable record player in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a red-tulip bag 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades 
ʚϊɞ | pietro taught me the “showmanship” reaction which was the last one i needed! 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a fishing rod, a net and a flimsy axe
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Parkai

continued ripping up the hundreds of flowers blanketing my island


----------



## X10Rinne

Today I got my stamp for 300 days on the island!


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail ✉ got my hermit crab model from Flick so I placed it outside of my museum 
-Visited both shops, nothing of interest but I did talk to Sable 
-Did a little terraforming near my campsite since my stairs were built now 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Managed to collect 2 more cherry-blossom recipes! (then a friend came over and she gave me 2 of her spare cherry-blossom recipes because she's a life saver) 

And lastly I accomplished avoiding Cj all day because I don't like when he takes pictures of me lol and I just didn't feel like fishing today


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday

 checked the mail; received my K.K. Slider song I ordered
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected materials
 got a message in a bottle & got a diy
 talked to my villagers Tammy, Iggly, Filbert, Audie and June
 Donated my fossils
 Did a trade
 Continued working on my airport entrance
 Bought some stuff
 Sold some stuff
 Talked to Huck my first campsite villager & asked him to move in (I had no choice really)
 Pulled up some weeds
 Checked my shop
 Checked the recycling bin
 Ordered a K.K. Slider song


----------



## buny

i got my second picture in the game!! Bunnie's photo


----------



## TalviSyreni

More terraforming around my island entrance to which I’m pleased about progression wise on the left side. I just need to do the right side and then decorate with trees, shrubs and DIYs etc before I can move on to another area.


----------



## Yujian

I finally got every cherry blossom recipe.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed a few more orders
visited the shops - purchased some white windflowers
spoke to all my villagers and gave gifts to Wolfgang and Peanut - received Wolfgangs photo   
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers, dug up some white mums and planted the white windflowers
popped a couple of balloons
did a little more redecorating inside the main house
picked up some weeds
took a look in the recycling bin but didn't pick anything up
customised a few items
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some of the miles


----------



## peachycrossing9

Finished redoing my entrance.
Built a new incline
Tore down a whole section near Resident Services that I don't like anymore. Going to build a post office in that spot eventually.
Checked mail- Got my new butterfly model from flick.
Gave a bunny dress in yellow to Ketchup and she looks precious in it.   
Bought more yellow and white flowers from my shop.
Crafted a couple of golden shovels since I have being rearranging a lot of flowers and needed them to last longer.
Collected some Mush diys to eventually sell. (I'm in Southern Hemisphere, so going into Autumn on my island).
Had to use up some nmt to go to mystery islands and collect some bamboo.
Moved Wolfgang next to Skye, because they are my ship and I wanted them next to each other. Then I decorated Wolfgang's garden.
Gave some farmer overalls to Papi. What a handsome boi.
Finally got my museum decorated to a way that I like after redoing it a thousand times.
Time travelled to collect some furniture I had ordered for that post office.
Did this all over the span of a couple of days.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, Marshal sent me a fake scary painting and I got my stuff that I ordered 
-Attended K.K.'s concert with Peewee, K.K. played "Hypno K.K."
-Checked both shops 
-Talked to my villagers
-Cleaned up some flower growth 
-Swapped out some bushes since the azalea buds have popped out (I mostly just want green bushes no flowers) 
-Emptied the recycle bin inside resident services
-Completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/11 (Raining) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at the same score as last week: 226,497 points.
• Delivered the gifts! (Two were sent through the mail)
• Found a recipe for a bamboo candleholder in a bottle that had washed up on shore!
• Marina asked me to help her catch a river fish; she ended up with a black bass.
• Finally took down the remaining Easter decorations near the plaza.
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.
• Killed some time looking at custom designs. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played Agent K.K.


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished one more house room. Tomorrow I’ll start on my second characters house


----------



## Dunquixote

No particular order:

Talked to Reneigh a few times.

Checked mail and set up items that I ordered for a room that I’m designing for end of month activity. Almost done with the room 

Downloaded some qr codes for Punchy’s birthday party.

Crafted a grave and iron wand. Set them up, allng with brown fedora hat on a mushroom stool and the tangy designs .

Dug some fossils and buried them and buried some pitfalls later on.

Celebrated Punchy’s birthday with a bunch of my friends  and gifted him wrapped fruit.

Later, moved some trees (ate some coconuts) and crafted two silos and ordered two wind turbines (found one in my storage). Set them up by my tavern.

Shook some coconut trees to get some more coconuts.

Crafted scattered papers and customized it with a design I downloaded and put it in my main room. 

Went to harv’s studio to try to find new outfit to buy or use. downloaded some qr codes since there were designs for the outfit i wanted to make. not sure if i like how the hat looks (the shape looks off). 

Came back on later to check my catalogue to update my wishlist since I don’t update it or check when my villagers give me clothes.

Contemplated about tting so I can could put more orders in and finish up the room and order the stuff for my new look ). Decided not to tt and wait.


----------



## maria110

I finally managed to earn Tiffany and Tom's photos, so I moved in new villagers to replace them using Amiibo cards.  Welcome, Poncho and Opal!  For some reason, I don't really like Poncho but since I purchased his Amiibo card, I feel like I should give him a chance.  We'll see if I can stand him long enough to earn his photo.  (I miss Bam, but I already have Bam's photo, so I let him move away.)  Opal, however, I adore.  When I started playing ACNH, I liked natural color villagers and Opal is a couple shades of green, so not natural.  But she's cute and her house interior and exterior are really nice.  She's a great snooty.  So I don't expect to have any problem getting her photo.  Her house is off by itself in a woodsy area.  I'm thinking of decorating around it with butterfly and bug models and mush items.


----------



## xara

*april 11th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received letters from margie + the HHA and a pyjama dress from whitney! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got an orange hat diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the ironwood cart, shell fountain and ironwood low table today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a top hat, a comedian’s outfit, a simple kettle and an upright locker in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for fuchsia from audie 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade
ʚϊɞ | hung out with some friends to celebrate punchy’s birthday! 
ʚϊɞ | did some bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a flimsy axe 
ʚϊɞ | got “k.k. cruisin’” from mr. slider
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought a tight-knit sweater (black) from able’s 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Felix Felicis

Yesterday, because the day just began: 
- Built the bridge Nook asked me to do.
- Visited mystery islands : took none of the characters (I regret it) but farmed a lot : rocks, iron nuggets, wood...
- Because I did the three houses Nook asked me to decorate. A lot!
- Discovered Al was one of the guys coming. I'm not really happy.
- Visited by dream some islands. One was a nightmare because there was so many items on the ground, hidden, it's was a maze and not enjoyable at all (but beautiful city however) 
- Talked a lot to my first villagers.
- Tried to catch the rain fish, but it never showed up.
- Went on Harvey Island to use my Amiiibo cards and buy some Sanrio furnitures.
- Decorated a bit my small house.
- Changed my look: skin tone, hair, and my clothes as well.
- So I had to farm Nook Points!


----------



## moonford

〄 I finally got Étoile to agree to move to my island. I low-key wish the process of inviting amiibo villagers was a tad bit more interactive? Building furniture is kinda meh especially if it's a DIY recipe you already have. Anyhoo, she's finally coming to Moonshire! ❤






〄 Unfortunately this means that Aurora is moving away from Moonshire. I've had Aurora for just over a year (basically since the beginning) so it's a little sad to say goodbye to her now! I'll miss my little penguin. She was actually what I call a "luck villager" because she was found with the very last ticket I had on the mission to find her. 





〄 I finally finished the landscaping for the moat area around my resident services, I just need to spruce it up with galaxy and celestial aesthetics now to embolden my island's theme! Will be fabulous and regal. 

〄 The ever-so elusive Saharah visited so I got a mysterious wallpaper and floor as well as a rug. I swear I haven't seen homegirl in like two weeks. I just hope I get Celeste again soon because I don't have anywhere near enough DIYs of her spacial and astrological sets to truly make me island feel like an aether paradise.
On the topic of Saharah, it's a pity we can't put rugs outside! I bought so many lunar rugs thinking I could put them all around my island but unfortunately I can't. It would make sense to have rug items be outdoor items because of things like 'welcome home' mats or even swimming area mats to prevent slipping; which I'm sure people could make use of for aesthetic reasons in-game. 

〄 I made Whitney a lovely dark-rose wreath which she has luckily put on her door, I have never gave a villager a wreath before! It always escapes my mind but I shall make more for the rest of them!


----------



## Sophie23

Got some of my dreamie villagers 
 Checked my mailbox 
 Got able sisters 
 Talking to my villagers 
 Found message in a bottle- got diy recipe 
 Got diy recipe from villager 
 Got reaction from villager
 Bought some bushes from Leif  
 Dug up 4 fossils 
 Dug up bells 
 Pulled up weeds & sold them
 Collected crafting materials & sold them
 Checked shops - bought flowers 
 Got designs from Able sisters 
 continued working on my entrance 
 Checked recycling bin
 Checked island rating - 2 stars - so close to get K.K. Slider come


----------



## Sarah3

I did all the basic, standard activities on my island today.

Dug up fossils
Checked the mail
Checked out the shops
Gathered materials
Did some fishing and bug catching for bells
Checked turnip prices

Still playing and even more to do today!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops
spoke to all my villagers - gave gifts to Peanut and Toby
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered flowers and got rid of a few lily of the valleys as they were growing too much
popped a couple of balloons
caught and sold some fish
did a bit of diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
completed some nook miles tasks and redeemed some more of the miles


----------



## xara

*april 12th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from freya and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a modelling clay diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the jail bars and leaf diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the log stakes, garden wagon and birdhouse today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a heart apron, a judge’s bell, a throwback skull radio and a rice cooker in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for fuchsia from freya and got a hawk jacket in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught an olive flounder for freya and got a tankless toilet in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for whitney from sherb and got a sleeveless tunic in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a net, a shovel and a bamboo stopblock 
ʚϊɞ | shot down a balloon and got 5k bells 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | commissioned an agrias butterfly model and 2 emperor butterfly models from flick 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought denim overalls (beige, blue, orange, red) from able’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## X10Rinne

finally found the ever elusive cutting board diy! now at long long long last, I can make an iron wood kitchen !!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed a couple of orders
visited the shops and purchased some customisation kits
spoke to my villagers - gave gifts to Peanut and Toby
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
collected and sold seashells from the beach
crafted and customised a couple of items
did a little island decoarting
popped a couple of balloons
watered the flowers
caught and sold some bugs
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## bam94-

*13/04/2021*

It was raining today, so I didn't need to water my pumpkins!
Dug up all my fossils and got them appraised
Cookie moved in today, so I went to go and see her and the outside of her house
Planted some pink and white flowers in Cookie's garden
Gave Flo a chic windflower wreath for her door, to match her purple roof and the purple windflowers in her garden
Spoke to all of my villagers
Caught a carp for Mitzi
Flick was on my island today, so I gave him 3 honeybees to make a model from
Scanned in Rilla's amiibo card! This is the first Sanrio card I've scanned in since I received them <3
Crafted Rilla the birdhouse that she asked for. I'll scan her in tomorrow and the next day so she moves in
Ordered the Hello Kitty clothing items! I will order the furniture bits tomorrow
Replaced all the camellia bushes with azalea bushes


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island
Main Player- Golden Shovel DIY recipes arrived in the mail from Gulliver.  Crafted it and completed all Golden Tools


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, got a song I ordered
-Visited both shops
-Kicks was here, so I checked out what he was selling
-Planted a few bushes and moved some other bushes around
-Placed down some more path in a few areas
-Crafted a bench, and some more signposts and placed those in a few spots
-Broke the rock that I am still working on moving 
-Planted a money tree
-Completed a few Nook Miles tasks 
-Ordered another streetlamp


----------



## xara

*april 13th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received wooden-frame glasses from audie, an agrias butterfly model from flick and tom nook’s photo that i redeemed with my nook points! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a plain wooden shop sign diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the apple hat and cardboard bed diys
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the cherry rug, grass standee and woodland wall today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an imperial low table, a nurse’s jacket, a doctor’s coat and a retro dress in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for chèvre from fuchsia and got a top coat in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | worked on my backyard and it’s officially complete!!  looking forward to sharing pics of it; it’s my first completed area and i’m honestly pretty proud of it. :’)
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies - a new one spawned! 
ʚϊɞ | crafted coconut juice and a flimsy axe 
ʚϊɞ | customized tom nook’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I took a lot of mush items from my old island where my player has lots of materials and recipes, to my newer island which hasn't had mush season yet.

I gave a lot of gifts to villagers but received no photos yet.


----------



## Beanz

i went to nook's and bought a simple panel, and new shovel. i might go back to nooks later today to look at the wallpaper and flooring, and im going to replace some of my bushes.


----------



## SweetDollFace

I dis a spring garden under the rain. And made a dream adress. I keep running through it because its so pretty!!!! If youd like to see it my dream adress is DA-3132-3067-2492


----------



## LuchaSloth

Not something I accomplished in the game itself...but, I broke down and ordered some of the bootleg Sanrio chips...so I should have those tomorrow. Maybe those will help get me back into playing more...or maybe I'll just be like "why did I buy these?" Lol...


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I finally started (and finished) setting up all of my villagers houses and am currently decorating their yards.

Only took me over a year, but whatevs.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

I completed the Sea Critters section of the museum and I earned the DAL backpack!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a dish drying rack from Wolfgang and old-fashioned alarm clock from Fauna
spoke to my villagers - gave gifts to Peanut and Toby
visited the shops - purchased a Junihitoe Kimono from Able Sisters
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
popped a few balloons
watered the flowers
cleared out some of the house storage and crafted some items with some of the excess materials
caught and sold some fish
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## tessa grace

i just recently finished my boardwalk area and im super pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

I restarted (mostly because I really want to try and make a go of it). That being said, I:

-Worked toward paying off my first loan.
-Weeded about half of my island.
-Turned right around and sold those weeds for Bells.
-Sold other things, like fruit, for the same reason.
-Put a little over 6000B in my ABD.
-Bought a wetsuit so I can swim.
-Got stung by wasps (oh god why).


----------



## Dunquixote

Didn’t get much done today but I did order a bunch of sanrio stuff once I scanned them on all my characters.

I gave reneigh wrapped coconuts. 

Then, I went to harv’s studio and played around with the outfits. Plan on going back tomorrow to try to come up with more decorating ideas. 

Also did one trade today.


----------



## xara

*april 14th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a double-sided wall clock from margie and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a giant teddy bear diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the bamboo shelf and wooden-block bed diys
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the wooden simple bed, log chair and wooden low table today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a drying rack, some fleece pj’s, a zap suit and a sprite costume in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for pietro from sherb 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Garrett

I finally got the golden shovel DIY from Gulliver!


----------



## maria110

I replaced a lot of custom path with in-game path. I received Tasha's photo.  My last 3 photos have been from Tiffany, Tom, and Tasha.  I'm thinking of replacing Tasha with someone.  Maybe Rilla.  Rilla's house doesn't really match the island but it's in a far off spot so not very noticeable.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to all my villagers - gave gifts to Peanut and Toby
visited the shops - purchased a few customisation kits
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
popped a couple of balloons
watered the flowers and picked up a few weeds
did a bit of redecorating in the second house
caught and sold some fish
visited a few random dream addresses
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## LuchaSloth

Time-traveled for the first time. 

Got my Sanrio cards today, and wanted to get the content into my game in one-go. Now that I've TT'd, I will probably keep doing it. Always planned to start doing it after a year, tbh. During my time-traveling escapades, I accomplished a number of things that I otherwise would have waited days for...so that was nice. Shooting stars, new art from Redd, some new DIYs, just some general good stuff.

What I really want to do is strip my island to the bare bones and redo the whole thing. I just hate thinking about the work involved and how long it's going to take...and how poorly it's going to look in the meantime.


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

-Paid my travel loan.
-Planted some tulips.
-Did more weeding.
-Collected stuff for Blathers.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Checked mail for furniture I had ordered previous day.
Decorated and completed my little post office that I have been meaning to get done. 
Talked to all my villagers- Sylvana wanted to move out and I said no ma'am. 
Moved in Marty, because I have being wanting him since the sanrio update. I ended up replacing Daisy for him.
Cleared out an area next to where Marty's house is so I can start working on a pompompurin cafe for him. 
Cleared some weeds that had grown since I did a bit of time travelling. 
Sold some random items in my storage that I'm not going to need.
Changed my wand outfits.
Scanned in a new cute wooden plank path design. 
Bought lots of yellow mum seeds from my shop because I had none left. 
I spent the day in bed feeling sick today, so managed to get quite a lot done.


----------



## maria110

Received Poncho's photo. Yay!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to all my villagers - gave gifts to Peanut and Toby
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and threw some extras away
caught and sold some fish
crafted and customised a couple of items
did a bit of island decorating
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I got the stuff I ordered from the mail and put them in my storage.

Hung out with friends at Pyoopi’s island twice and fished for ocean sunfish

Scanned all my amiibo cards on a different character.

Crafted some zodiac furniture that i haven’t crafted yet.

Hit some rocks and stuffed the materials in my storage.

Bought some more customization kits even though I had two full stacks still . I like having a bit over two stacks.

Tried fishing for tires so i can make lunar rover. Caught a snapping turtle just now which i put in my storage with the rest of them that I’m hoarding 

shook some trees for sticks. dropped a wasp nest on the thousand sunny so i had to run to the resident center. went back and grabbed nest. not sure if i stored it or sold it. i think i stored it.

ordered some goodies for goodie bags i am going to make. also ordered some mario stuff that i didn’t order yet so i can have as many options as possible at harv’s studio.

Been trying to come up with more outfits at harv’s studio, which i plan on doing the rest of the night. probably.

gave coconuts to reneigh earlier. talked to spike and took picture.


----------



## maria110

I received photos from Opal and Rowan.  I invited Admiral and Hopper to take their places.


----------



## JemAC

opened mail - received a veiled gardening hat from Wolfgang
spoke to villagers - gave gifts to Peanut and Toby
visited shops - purchased a linen dress from Able Sisters
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
popped a few balloons
watered the flowers and planted a few yellow roses
picked up a few weeds
did a little decorating on the beaches
attended the KK concert with Fauna and Raymond - received Go K.K. Rider
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Moritz

On my new island I got cast master out of the way on day 1.
Now it's never going to be a big deal if I lose a fish for the rest of my time on the island.


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

I terraformed my island entrance with fancy waterfalls.


----------



## Felix Felicis

checked my mail ; took ordered items and Luna's bed
discovered the new shop
helped Gulliver
built the bridge (I'm again day 3 yes)
built the three houses, crafted the ladder
visited 4 mystery islands
visited islands by dream code : nothing really interesting in my opinion
farmed nook miles
visited Harvey island and used my sanrio villager
ordered some sanrio items for tomorrow
paid my first house loan
spoke a lot to my two first villagers (pink gorilla and cream hamster)
put new fish, bugs and fossils around my future museum
crafted items for the three houses (discovered the villagers coming : I don't really like it, especially Tabby: she's really creepy!)
fished a lot (several ones waiting for tomorrow shop opening at 8 a.m)


----------



## Autumn247

- checked the mail
-Dug up all fossils, had them assessed and sold them
-Picked all my fruit and sold that 
-Invited Bluebear to the campsite with her amiibo and fulfilled a DIY request from her since I'm trying to get her to move in
-Talked to villagers
-Collected shells and sold them
-Learned a new DIY recipe for a orange hat


----------



## Beanz

decorated my first room
still missing a carpet


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked my mail and got items and put some in storage and some out in preparation of event I’ll be hosting. Ordered some more on an alt and my main.

Went to Harv’s Studio a few times to try to come up with more outfits. Was really distracted today.

TTed back to May Day and did it on each of my characters. tried to reset it to farm more suitcases  but was not able to. TTed back to normal time.

Picked up some weeds between tting and killed a few cockroaches. will probably wait to do that once I’m done tting. Thinking maybe to farm something else instead of may day. A bit annoyed I couldn’t tt to this year’s may day instead.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Checked mail.
Dug up and sold a bunch of extra flowers that grew during past rain.
Checked both shops.
Played treasure hunt with Ribbot (it was a lame t-shirt, lol)
Crafted a new golden watering can...since mine broke the other day)


----------



## ndmccain

On day three:

- Checked mail
- Found the last of the donations for Blathers
- Donated the first set of materials for Nook’s Cranny
- Sold a bunch of stuff! 
- Found more fossils!


----------



## Peach_Jam

checked the mail and received some orders + gifts from villagers
shot down a lot of balloons
Collected some seashells
checked daily DIY bottle
talked to a few of my villagers and gifted beau and marshal pears to get their photo
Relocated a few trees and shrubs
Continued to work on various new areas of my island 
did some terraforming around my bridges
built a new incline to access a new area
played around with some furniture and custom designs
grew some cosmos and mums
delivered a package to Pashmina
Picked up a lost item
dug up a few fossils
assessed fossils 
sold fossils to nook's
removed some weeds
did a few trades
Sold unwanted gifts to nook's


----------



## skweegee

While I was playing today a villager told me that Rizzo was sick. I immediately stopped what I was doing to bring him some medicine, and I'm glad I did because he gave me his picture in return! He is the second villager to have given me a picture, the first being Cherry.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked my mail. Put some items in my storage. Put some goodies i ordered for upcoming event out in front.  

Gave Reneigh some wrapped coconuts.

Rearranged items I had ordered. Ordered some more.

Downloaded two qr codes for temporary purposes. Will delete after event.

sold shirt reneigh gave me

TTed to Wedding event and did two days worth on my four characters. redeemed some more items with crystals. TTed back to normal time.

wrapped some items 

put qr pattern down on ground and put a little more fencing down and adjusted it

wrapped more coconuts.

visited spike. 

Went to harv’s studio to put together more outfits.

Ordered some more items on a couple aracters.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2021

Oh forgot to mention i killed a bunch of cockroaches and picked up all the weeds that grew.


----------



## ndmccain

Day Four:

- Checked mail and got a dream ticket from Luna
- Took a mystery tour and caught a octopus, sea star and brought back stuff to plant!
- Donated 30 hardwood and softwood to build Nook’s Cranny
- Shot down a couple of balloons!
- Collected most of my shells to build the shell partition.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I went to Harv's island and got a bunch of posters from both the Sanrio characters, and my own villagers.

Man...I feel so dumb, because I never realized you could get posters of your villagers without amiibos. I just never bothered going to Harv's because I didn't know that. I don't own any amiibos, and I thought you only got stuff from amiibos. Anyway...Drago, Kid Cat, Eugene, and Merry's posters are all going in my house asap.


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

I haven’t been doing a lot on my island but I took over my bf’s (he quit playing and had a completely barren island) 3 weeks ago and in that time I’ve:
Built him a rock garden for hitting rocks, 
Made a nice mountainous area for the campsite, 
built a mountain for his home which I turned into a castle, 
dug rivers/moat around RS, 
planted a bunch of trees, 
moved all his islanders to new locations, 
Planted flowers/shrubs/pumpkins 
Decorated and now I’m making door crests every day to gift the villagers in hopes of a photo.

I’m extraordinarily proud of the way his castle turned out.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to all my villagers - gave gifts to Peanut and Toby
returned a lost item to Judy - received a judges bell
visited the shops - purchased some denim pants from the Able Sisters
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
purchased some roses from Leif
planted the flowers and watered them
crafted and customised a few items
popped a few balloons
collected the seashells from the beach and sold them
checked the recycling bin
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Antonio

I logged in and just used the crying emoji to vent my frustration on life then left the game, never to come back again.


----------



## Dunquixote

No particular order:

Checked mail.

Timetraveled to get redd today and tted many times to buy art on different characters. May continue later. Got art from mail the next day and dropped them off at alt’s house.

Gave Reneigh wrapped coconuts a few of the times i tted. sold what she gave me. wrapped more coconuts

shook some trees for branches and made a pitfall or two 

went to harv’s studio

picked some weeds

dug up fossils, got them assessed and sold them


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm doing it. I'm finally overhauling some things. Starting with the bottom left corner of my map and working from there. 

Pray for me. Lol.


----------



## S.J.

Rosch said:


> Who knows? Maybe you're luckier.


I _was_ lucky! 105 NMTs to find Megan. I didn't see Audie on my travels either!


----------



## Rosch

No1MableFan! said:


> I _was_ lucky! 105 NMTs to find Megan. I didn't see Audie on my travels either!


Congratulations! Back when I was hunting for Audie, Megan was my 256th ticket.


----------



## Mick

Working on swapping the museum with my player house to solve an area that I was having problems with. It's been so much work.

Also did more errands for villagers and spent time on custom patterns, because I like to procrastinate on my decorating tasks


----------



## Fruitcup

I organized my mail and got a painting from a villager


----------



## Nodokana

- Traded
- Checked mail
- Ordered via Nooks
- Shopped
- Moved flowers around
- Worked on castle, beaches, abandoned yard, onsen, train station, monochrome city, mush forest 
- Changed house exterior for one of my side characters
- Placed designs around the island and downloaded new codes
- Worked on houses (gyms, dance theatre)
- Made another flower field
- Planted bushes
- Moved Ables shop and a couple of characters houses via time traveling
- Wished on stars
- Moved items from first island to second


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - gave gifts to Peanut and Toby, received Peanuts photo   
Bunnie requested to leave so I decided to let her go as there are a few more villagers I want to look for and it's been a while since I've been island hopping
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and moved a few around
cleared out some of the house storage
sold the seashells from the beach
crafted a couple of items
checked the recycling bin
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## xara

i’m a few days behind but no biggie. 

*april 15th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a foldover-top backpack from sherb and a gift from my friend @Rairu (i’m late but tysm!! )
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got an ironwood low table diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the wooden waste bin and log dining table diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the cardboard bed, log bench and garden bench today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an instant-muscles suit, some birch flooring and some light wood-pattern flooring in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for sprinkle from pietro and got a pyjama dress in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a loach for sherb and got his photo in return!! 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a blue simple-cloth wall 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | cleaned up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a fishing rod, a shovel and a frying pan 
ʚϊɞ | customized sherb’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
ʚϊɞ | helped out gulliver 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Junalt

Well this was yesterday but finally got the golden shovel DIY from Gulliver!


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

-gave wrapped coconuts to spike and reneigh and sold the item they gave me.

-gathered two giant clams and wrapped each individually after buying more wrapping paper.

-dug up some fossils, got them assessed and sold them

-picked some weeds that I missed

-tried to catch a tarantula but messed up and got sent home 

-went to harv’s studio and made a design for pyoopi

-took screenshot of map and updated two island journal entries.

-ordered another prom sash


----------



## xara

*april 16th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle and the golden shovel diy from gulliver! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a money flooring diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the firewood and chic cosmos wreath diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the green grass skirt, mossy garden rock and bamboo floor lamp today 
ʚϊɞ | had a camper today; it was t-bone 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a painter’s coverall, an instant-muscles suit and some blue honeycomb tile in return 
ʚϊɞ | returned a lost pouch to audie and got a sailor-style shirt in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a common butterfly for freya and got a studio spotlight in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies
ʚϊɞ | crafted a flimsy watering can 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*april 17th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a beach chair from whitney! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a dark lily wreath diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the bamboo lunch box and wooden-plank sign diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the sauna heater, peach rug and stacked magazines today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a rain hat, a figure-skating dress and a ninja costume in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a dab for chèvre and got a silver mic in return
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a net 
ʚϊɞ | scanned in the sanrio villagers to unlock the furniture 
ʚϊɞ | ordered pietro a tie-dye shirt for his birthday 
ʚϊɞ | invited chai to the campsite for the 1st time + crafted her some small cardboard boxes per her request and got an elegant hat in return 
ʚϊɞ | got “k.k. moody” from mr. slider
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*april 18th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a coffee cup from chèvre and an item that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a iron shelf diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the gold bars and matryoshka diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the tulip wreath, mossy garden rock and rustic-stone wall today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a combat helmet, a double sofa and a sprite costume in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | planted flowers 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel 
ʚϊɞ | cleaned up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies
ʚϊɞ | ordered some cardboard boxes 
ʚϊɞ | prevented margie from moving 
ʚϊɞ | had a meteor shower today! managed to make a few wishes :’) 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Cass123

I obtained the final two diys via a trade, gifted Cranston some apples, and checked my mail (my friends are sending gifts to help complete my catalog). If Buck is home when I play later I’ll gift him some furniture and I will also send gifts to my friends since I forgot earlier.


----------



## xara

*april 19th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from chèvre and the items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a sandy-beach flooring diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the iron wall rack and tall garden rock diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the log wall-mounted clock, signpost and wooden mini table today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a red delicate-blooms wall and some green retro flooring in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some diving 
ʚϊɞ | today was pietro’s birthday!! i made sure to celebrate with him + he seemed to like the gift i gave him (tie-dye shirt)! 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | invited chai to the campsite for the 2nd time + crafted her a log stool and received a jester costume in return 
ʚϊɞ | bought rugs from saharah; didn’t get any new ones, unfortunately 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
went island hopping to replace Bunnie, invited Rosie to my island   
visited the shops
spoke to my villagers - gave a gift to Toby
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
popped a couple of balloons
caught and sold some fish
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## xara

*april 20th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received an instant-muscles suit from pietro and a striped shirt from sherb!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a bamboo wall diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the diy workbench and golden arowana model diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the tiny library, bamboo speaker and boomerang today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a cavalier shirt, a tankless toilet and a basketball tank in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a wharf roach for freya and got a microscope in return
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for sherb from audie and got an after-school jacket in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a white-hyacinth bag 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | invited chai to the campsite for the 3rd time + crafted her a wooden full-length mirror and got a maid dress in return. she’s officially moving in! 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I received Dotty's photo.  I'm not sure if I'll replace her or Piper.  I could keep both peppies. I really like them both, but I usually only have one peppy since their dialogue is so repetitive.  

I'm not sure who I want to bring to the goth island to replace one of them. I am running out of goth villagers whose photos I don't have.  There are lots of favorites whose houses would fit the goth exterior look that I could invite back but it would be hard to choose just one.  Lobo, Jacques, Rodeo, Roscoe, Agnes, Eunice....


----------



## Autumn247

I collected and sold all my fruit and shells
Got a recipe from Celeste 
Dug up all my fossils, had them assessed and sold them
Talked to my villagers
Fished, and sold them
Bought everything in Able's Sisters that wasn't already in my catalog 

On my second characters profile I:
Fished, sold them
Hit rocks for resources
Crafted some fishing poles 
Paid off some of my second house loan and requested another expansion


----------



## Tomboy974

Lined one of my cliff edges/paths with pink lilies instead of black ones and finished a cute little zen area!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I got my last deep sea critter, so now my museum only has the art wing left to complete


----------



## Dunquixote

No particular order:

Checked mail. Put it in storage.

Gave wrapped giant clam to spike and reneigh. Found more and wrapped them.

Ordered some more sashes.

Visited some of my friend’s dream addresses. 

Dug up fossils (some) and got them assessed and sold them.

Sold items given to me from reneigh and spike.

moved some gifts from outside to inside.

traded with a certain mobster 

Went to harv’s studio to try coming up with ideas. no luck. also took screenshot for possible art commission (I hope I didn’t ask too much and offered enough; and i hope I didn’t annoy her ><)

Made a wooden block toy.

got some items from recycling bin and sold all but cardboard box. 

i think that’s it. might’ve forgotten something


----------



## Fruitcup

I caught the golden trout, it took me foreverr


----------



## xara

*april 21st*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received some vivid leggings from beau! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got an ironwood cart diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the wooden-block wall clock and chocolate herringbone wall diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the ironwood dresser, medium cardboard boxes and grass skirt today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a school jacket, some mariachi clothing and some pink-paint flooring in return 
ʚϊɞ | returned a lost pouch to pietro and got a heart apron in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a stinkbug for pietro and got a floor light in return
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a wooden mini table and a retro sweater
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies - a new one spawned! 
ʚϊɞ | got a new nickname from beau (wonder bud )
ʚϊɞ | invited toby to the campsite for the 1st time + crafted him a ukulele and got some alpinist overalls in return 
ʚϊɞ | helped out gullivarrr
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally grew some purple roses thanks to all the rain I’ve had recently. Also I’m more than halfway through knocking down the third level of my island. It’s a slog but it’s one step closer to really delving into designing my island in detail and placing buildings properly etc.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today marks the day I received the final nook mile achievement for playing the game at 300 days. It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell way behind in posting, as I was distracted by events in other games...
Still remembered to keep record, though!


4/12
• Delivered the gifts!
• Patty asked me if I would catch her a bug that likes flowers. Due to the time of day, as I had logged on late, she ended up with a man-faced stinkbug (which I had to take a Nook Miles trip to another island to find and catch...)
• Found Gullivarrr washed up on the shore; I found his phone not that far from where he'd ended up.
• Ran into the sight of two balloons, almost side-by-side, passing over Pekoe's house
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for a satellite.
• Immediately afterwards, I discovered that the sky was doing something I hadn't seen it do before, thanks to the position of the clouds and stars, and it also being a new moon. I decided to take a few pictures, and they turned out lovely! 
• Cornered and captured a tarantula that had been scurrying about near the Seaside Cafe (probably lured in by the scent of the barbecue).
• Went hunting for a lobster, but had no luck... (caught a spider crab, though)
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.
• Cleared out some more storage space.
• Took two more pictures of the sky right outside of Resident Services, near the entrance to the park. The glow of the blossom lanterns really made the colors in the sky pop! 

4/13
• Delivered the gifts!
• Leif was visiting the island today, and I bought 10 starts of both pink and blue hydrangeas. (I'm thinking of using them to replace the camellias outside the museum.)
• Had a lot of fossils assessed.

4/14
• Realized I'd forgotten to check my mail yesterday, and recieved a pirate bandana in the mail from Gullivarrr; this time, it was red.
• Promptly found Gulliver passed out on the shore again. Luckily, it didn't take too long to find his phone's missing pieces.
• Harry was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind.
• Marina had asked me if I would catch her a bug that likes flowers; due to the time of day, she ended up with a man-faced stinkbug.
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.
• Poor Marshal had fleas! 
• Checked out a ton of custom designs; some were very impressive, and others were outright adorable!

4/15
• Recieved a statute in the mail from Marshal, but it turned out to be a fake.
• Recieved an elder mask in the mail from Gulliver.
• Delivered the gifts! (one was sent through thre mail)
• Sahara was visiting today; I had to offload a couple of things before I could talk to her and do business.
• Checked out some custom designs...

4/16 (raining)
• Had a lot of fossils assessed.
• Redd was here, but unfortunately, I already had each of the works of art he had for sale. (except for one...which was sadly a fake)
• Didn't actually get much done, aside from looking for fossils and pulling weeds, as usual.

4/17 (completely cloudy, looked ready to rain)
•  I actually didn't get anything done today, other than be told by Patty that K.K. Slider was here...however, I didn't play at the time his concert began, so I was unable to grab a song. I basically just went through my usual routine of looking for fossils, pulling weeds, and talking to my villagers.

4/18
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at the same score as last week: 226,497 points.
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Wade the Penguin.
• Found a recipe for a garden bench in a bottle that had washed up on shore!
• Kitty was having trouble trying to catch a river fish and enlisted my help; due to time constraints, she only got a crucian carp. I feel bad for not getting something better.
• Found a lost bag outside of Maddie's yard; after asking around, it turned out to belong to Rex, so I made sure to bring it to him.  He seemed very happy to have his beloved shopping bag back!
• Cleared out some more storage space.
• Almost completely emptied out the lost-and-found bin in Resident Services.

4/19
• Kicks was here today, and I spent a bunch of bells on his merchandise.
• Found Marina wearing the Punkish Peacoat, which gave me a sense of accomplishment and made me happy. 
• Kitty was considering moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind.

4/20 (Happy Snoop Day )
• Rex managed to drag me along to play a game with him. He sent me on a treasure hunt, in which I had only three minutes to find the treasure he'd buried. After digging up multiple items that weren't what I was looking for, I found the box with 28 seconds left. It turned out to be an Explorer's hat.
• Redd was here, but I already had most of the works he had on display (one was real  three were fake). He did have a green  grill, though, which I bought and then later gave to Harry as a gift.
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.
• Cleared out some more storage space.
• Checked out some custom designs...

4/21 (raining)
• Found a lost bag outside of Gayle's house; after asking around a bit, I found out that Gayle _herself_ had dropped it there and had completely forgotten about it. I made sure she got it back. 
• Delivered the gifts!
• Thanks to Patty, I learned that CJ was here; he gave me a small fry fishing challenge. Upon completion I brought him three killifish to make a collectible.
• Took a break to charge the battery...
• Cornered and captured a tarantula that had been creeping around the museum picnic area.
• Had a truckload of fossils assessed, 20 in total (I'd been saving them up over the past few days)
• Checked out some more custom designs, this time mainly clothing...

4/22 (still raining!)
• Took the killifish model out of the mail.
• Ran into Flick; I brought him some of my stockpiled bugs to sell, along with three Paper Kite Butterflies for a collectible.
• Removed some excess flower growth.
• Harry warned me that kitty was sick today; I dropped by Nook's Cranny to get her some medicine.
• Checked out more clothing designs.


----------



## xara

*april 22nd*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a paper lantern from beau and a pirate dress from gullivarrr (alt characters got the pirate wall and pirate’s hat)!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a pear dress diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the bamboo partition and brown herringbone wall diys
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the apple rug, terrarium and gold helmet today
ʚϊɞ | chai officially moved in today! this is my first time having a sanrio villager and i’m super excited to get to know her! :’)
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a cycling cap, an office desk and a rattan armchair in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for fuchsia from freya and got a dress shirt in return
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies - 2 new ones spawned!
ʚϊɞ | crafted a flimsy watering can and a birdcage 
ʚϊɞ | invited toby to the campsite for the 2nd time + crafted him a golden candlestick and got a parka undercoat in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Animalcrossing123lover

finally got my island rated 3 stars which took me wayy too long


----------



## Rosch

Audie. I FINALLY found Audie. On my 2nd ticket. 






Hans moved out yesterday so I went island hopping today. I thought I'd start as early as 5am, so I've prepped myself with yet another 300 tickets. Because last time, even after 324 tickets, I still never found her.

But luck is on my side today. I'm so happy.


----------



## Fruitcup

I caught 100 fish in a row without missing, i never thought id be able to do it, im so happy lol


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/23
• Took the Paper Kite Butterfly model out of the mail.
• Thanks to Harry I learned that Label was here today. She gave me a "theatrical outfit challenge"; I passed with flying "piratical" colors. 
• Had some fossils assessed. 
• Bought some clothing I didn't have catalogued yet. 
• Checked out a TON of designs.
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Put a LOT of bells into my account.


----------



## Serabee

I FINALLY got Hopkins' photo  Gave him a wrapped stack of 3 exotic fruit and it's the first time I've managed to get a photo this way, I'm so pumped!

...Especially since, now that Bunny Day is over, I've been planning on moving him out, lol. Now it's Jacob's turn to be my resident lazy~


----------



## Autumn247

-Got fossils assessed then sold
-Used Marshals Amiibo to have him visit my campsite. Crafter a ukulele for him.
-Hit rocks to get resources
-Hit trees with axe to get wood
-Collected and sold shells
-Put some bells in my bank account
-Talked to some villagers
-Got 2 recipes but they were recipes I have already learned
-Collected and sold my pumpkins from my pumpkin patch
-Bought a few things from Abel Sisters


----------



## Cass123

Yesterday I celebrated Phoebe’s birthday on my own island. Last year I celebrated it on my best friend’s island as she was temporarily living there. 

Today I went diving to collect creatures for a new area on my island, gifted apples to Cranston and furniture to Buck. I also played online with a few friends where I collected star fragments from Celeste and visited Kicks.


----------



## Tomboy974

I redid the entrance to my island and my campsite area
Gifted my friend one of the Sanrio sets
Redecorated my zen area


----------



## xara

*april 23rd*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from chèvre! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a wooden end table diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the golden toilet and bamboo lunch box diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the shell table, water pump and coconut juice today
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a tropical hat, some floral mosaic-tile flooring and a soft-serve lamp in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for beau from fuchsia and got an earbuds combo in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a wharf roach for sprinkle and got a bathroom sink in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found some torn pants and a cardboard box
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and diving 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel 
ʚϊɞ | commissioned 2 emperor butterfly models from flick 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements - the “smile isle” achievement is officially 100% complete!!


----------



## maria110

I received Hopper's photo.  I also received some good DIYs from Celeste and Pascal.  And I helped Gullivarr yesterday and received some Pirate Boots that I'd been wanting.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers and gave gifts to Toby and Rosie - received Toby's photo   
visited the shops and purchased some customisation kits
Redd was at the island but had no art I needed so I just purchased a refrigerator and book stands from him
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and got rid of a few that had grown too much
picked up the few weeds that had appeared
caught and sold some fish
crafted and customised a few items
did a bit off island decorating
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## newleafjunkie

Cleaned up my island today. the Spring rains are here which means flowers are duplicating onto my paths! Found out you can’t gift villagers art, even if they gift it to you.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

April 24th
♡ Finished art section of the museum 
♡ Got an extra real valiant statue for the museum entrance
♡ Cleaned up parts of my island
♡ Started my monochrome instrument area of my island.
♡ Finally found a large stag for my bug collection
♡ Sold stuff
♡ Got a diy I didn't have before

it ain't much but it's honest work


----------



## deana

Isabelle announced a visitor at the campsite today so first thing I ran over there to see who we had! It was Mathilda though so that was a disappointment lol 

-Checked the mail got my model that I ordered from Flick, common bluebottle, and placed it near my other bug models
-Found a lost item, so I looked around for it's owner. It was Marshal's and he gave me a top coat 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Checked both shops
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo, she gave me a zap suit 
-Cleaned up a bunch of flowers from the past few days rain
-Attended K.K.'s concert with Flo and Peewee, received a copy of K.K. Rock


----------



## Tiffkaboo

I'm currently starting to move my rocks for the third time...

But I also got a Kitty amiibo in the mail that I got to use! So I'm hoping to ask her to my island!


----------



## maria110

Received Olaf's photo, earned photo #120.  Woot!  Olaf's was the last photo I needed from his cohort of villagers.  I'm now in process of replacing Dotty, Olaf, Hopper, and Blaire with Cleo, Bea, Eugene, and Lionel.  They will join the permanent villagers Lucky, Chops, Piper, Muffy, Wolfgang, and Nan.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/24 (my dad's birthday!)
• I logged on late, and Isabelle startled me with the announcement of shooting stars. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label.
• Made some wishes! 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Ballad. 
• Searched everywhere for Celeste, but I couldn't find her no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## Fruitcup

I got another painting and now I'm only missing a robust statue to complete my whole museum, I'm so excited!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I got some more terraforming done to the beach that Redd occupies when he visits. My initial idea had to be tweaked somewhat but it actually looks better overall.

I also got a DIY for gold bars and shot down a balloon that had a floor light in it which I’ve been wanting for quite some time.


----------



## maria110

I finally received a gold trophy for my newest house, thanks to adding a few more villager photos.


----------



## xara

forgot to post yesterday. 

*april 24th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from margie and the emperor butterfly model that i commissioned from flick! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got an iron shelf diy from my daily diy bottle + my alt characters got the raccoon figurine and tree-branch wreath diys 
ʚϊɞ | my villagers were crafting the cherry hat, western-style stone and bamboo candleholder today 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a black hallway wall, some red-brick flooring and a throwback race-car bed in return 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for audie from freya and got a box-skirt uniform in return
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for whitney from chai and got a dreamy dress in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade 
ʚϊɞ | hung out with some friends! 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a fishing rod and a shovel 
ʚϊɞ | cleaned up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | got “rockin k.k.” from mr. slider
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*april 25th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a wooden-block stool diy from my daily diy bottle 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a climbing wall, some common flooring and a jockey uniform in return 
ʚϊɞ | freya was sick today so i brought her some medicine 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for fuchsia from chèvre and got a tweed dress in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a butterfly fish for chèvre and got a floor light in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a bomber-style skirt 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a few trades
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | stopped beau from moving 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - gave a gift to Rosie and agreed to Peanuts request to leave
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
caught and sold some fish
watered the flowers and moved some off the beach
got rid off a couple of weeds
cleared out some of the house storage
checked the recycling bin
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, there was a nice little note from Cookie 
-Flo ran up to me in the plaza to teach me the Confident reaction! I sort of forgot that there was reactions I still needed lol 
-Went and looked for todays NPC, it was Gulliver so I helped him out with the communicator parts 
-Talked to all my villagers (made an effort to get to everyone)
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo, she gave me a rugby uniform 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Checked out both shops 
-Did a little bit of fishing


----------



## Dunquixote

I checked my mail and put item in storage. I gave reneigh wrapped coconuts. I removed some fences i had up for prom and a leftover gift.

I went to harv’s studio to make a design for pyoopi. May design more as well as edit. 

That’s it. Today I wasn’t going to go in the game but some conversations gave me design ideas


----------



## xara

fell asleep again before i could post yesterday. 

*april 26th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received timmy and tommy’s photo that i redeemed with my nook points and items that i ordered!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials
ʚϊɞ | got a music stand diy from my daily diy bottle
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a fitness tank, a detective hat, a sari and some full-body tights in return
ʚϊɞ | pietro wanted a river fish so i gave him a stringfish from storage and got fishing waders in return
ʚϊɞ | caught a loach for chèvre and got an ancient sashed robe in return
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found some natural-block flooring
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving
ʚϊɞ | did a bit of flower cleanup
ʚϊɞ | crafted a bamboo drum
ʚϊɞ | harvested my pear trees
ʚϊɞ | customized timmy and tommy’s photo and added it to my photo wall
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - gave a gift to Rosie and said goodbye to Peanut
TT'd Peanut out and went island hopping - invited Whitney to move to my island   
visited the shops and purchased a couple of customisation kits
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and got rid off a few lily of the valleys
popped a couple of balloons
caught and sold some bugs
did a bit off diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
crafted and customised a few items
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on posting, catching back up! 

4/25 (raining)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at the same score as last week: 226,497 points.
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Lopez (I think he's an Elk? )
• Collected star fragments from the shore (found a Taurus frag! )
• The rain stopped at about 5pm.
• Checked out a TON of outfit designs! 

4/26
• Removed some excess flower growth. 
• Marshal was thinking about moving away; I decided I wasn't ready for him to leave just yet, and was able to change his mind. 
• Pekoe misplaced a bag and asked me to help her find it. It wasn't actually that far from where she and I spoke; it was right outside the seaside cafe, barely a few yards away. 
• Saharah was visiting today; I completely bought her out. 

4/27 (didn't do much today) 
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents. 
• C.J. was here today with a Big Fish challenge; upon completion, I brought him three suckerfish from my storage for a collectible. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked my mail and ordered some items i needed for harv’s studio project i did. I tted to get them and tted back and returned to harv’s studio.

I bought from Saharah. Got one new wallpaper in the process .

I printed out nook mile tickets to go farm for some materials.

I talked to celeste.

I emptied my pockets except for my tools and some other stuff. 

After first trip to island, i returned and put stuff in my storage. Did the same for the other trips and printed more tickets.

I dug up a fossil and dropped it by a pile of unassessed fossils that i have.

Crafted some wallpaper and flooring i didn’t have crafted yet.


----------



## Foreverfox

I started the long and what will be a grueling process of finally setting up my cycling/catalog island. I've had the island set up, bare bones (but all 10 houses) for about a month or 2 now. I just moved 130ish items from my main island. It's going to take forever. 

I'm going to create a neighborhood on one side, and set everything on the ground on the other side for people to catalog.


----------



## xara

*april 27th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle and the new seasonal items from @Rairu (thank you)!
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a traditional straw coat diy from my daily diy bottle 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a lecture-hall bench, a bunny dress, a comedian’s outfit and some mariachi clothing in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a red snapper for chai and got a giant ribbon in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a red-hyacinth bag 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | worked on my island a bit 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
ʚϊɞ | got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel, a kettlebell and a net
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies 
ʚϊɞ | planted some new flowers 
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought flower seeds from nook’s 
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Fruitcup

I demolished a bridge and terraformed a bit, im very happy with the outcome


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - welcomed Whitney to the island and gave a gift to Rosie
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
popped a couple of balloons
watered the flowers
visited a couple of random dream addresses
did a bit of redecorating in the second island home
caught and sold some bugs
invited Chelsea to the campsite and completed her DIY request
completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## KatieLavender

_Today was my first day in my greek inspired island called Calico   
-did the intro
-paid off my moving bill of 5000 nook miles
-did nook miles+ tasks and gained 6.5k nook miles
-shook all the trees
-weeded
-hit all rocks
-managed to catch a good amount of fish and bugs for blathers
-spoke to pheobe and moose : )_


----------



## TheDuke55

Not today since I didn't play yet, but I managed to find a new diy in a bottle. Or maybe someone was crafting it. I was really tired so I wasn't really thinking straight lol. It was some kind of flower crown. But it was cool to still be learning new ones after having so many that I just have to sell.


----------



## maria110

Gave gifts to several villagers. I received a 2nd photo from Audie and a 1st photo from Marty.  I also ordered more bug and fish models. I'm thinking I might eventually need to store all the villager photos, bug models, and fish models that aren't on display on one of the islands in a secondary player's house for organization.  I have too much stuff/clutter (like in real life) and I can't easily find everything I have.


----------



## Rosch

I did May Day today. That maze is HARD, especially if you did a wrong move. Took me 6 tries to get everything right.


----------



## PugLovex

i was finally able to get beardo to leave, so now i’m villager hunting!


----------



## xara

*april 28th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a cardigan-shirt combo from whitney! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a orange umbrella diy from my daily diy bottle 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a firefighter uniform, a bekasab robe and a kung-fu tee in return 
ʚϊɞ | returned a lost book to pietro and got his photo in return!! 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for pietro from whitney and got a bath-towel wrap in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a black bass for chai and got a terry-cloth nightcap in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a plaid puffed-sleeve shirt
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a fishing rod 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies - a new one spawned! 
ʚϊɞ | planted some flowers 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a key holder
ʚϊɞ | invited toby to the campsite for the 3rd time + crafted him a wooden double bed and got an exercise bike in return. he’s officially moving in! 
ʚϊɞ | customized pietro’s photo and added it to my photo wall
ʚϊɞ | bought a fake rock-head statue from redd
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops; bought flower seeds and wrapping paper from nook’s
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## KatieLavender

_Day 2 of Calico!
-checked mail
-spoke to phoebe and moose
-gathered all the wood needed for the new shop! i still have the iron to collect : /
-gave gulliver all of his communicator parts
-donated all 15 items to blathers so hopefully his museum should be here soon!!
-unlocked shovel and vaulting pole
-got my diy bottle
-bought some yellow hyacinths 
-cleared the newly unlocked areas of my island
-dug up some fossils
-got stung by wasps : (
-made some medicine
-blathers assessed my fossils (ophthalmo skull) (stego tail)
-sold most of my weeds but saved some for medicine because i always get stung
-completed lots of nook miles+ tasks
-bought the better tools 
-bought the upgrade for inventory space_


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Started dismantling my neighborhood area I was working on, and I currently hate my island and the game is dead to me.

Maybe I'll have better luck with Bunifrey.


----------



## Fruitcup

I found a golden nugget and i was able to craft the golden rod for the first time


----------



## Sophie23

I moved my house and built a incline


----------



## amylsp

First Blue Rose!  Started using this method about 4 to 6 weeks ago - 



.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I did the May day maze. I requested to move my house, so I can continue developing the area where it currently is. I did a Sable style quest thing. Uh...that was it. I really can't do much more until my house is actually moved. I could time travel for that, but I don't really feel like it today. I also got a fruit wreath from a bottle DIY, which is, like...I never even knew it existed. Seems like something I should have got in the first week or two of playing. Lol.


----------



## maria110

I finally earned Chelsea's photo. Yay!  I need to replace her now with a different villager with some pink on their house.  I'm still working on earning photos from Chai, Etoile, Toby, Admiral, Vic, Cleo, Eugene, Lionel, and Bea.


----------



## Cass123

I changed some of the outside decor of my newest resident, Mira. Not sure on the rest of her outside decorations yet. I also did the Mayday maze. I made it to Rover and got 4 bell tickets after just under 1 hour


----------



## xara

*april 29th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from chai, the fake rock-head statue that i bought from redd and items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a rocking horse diy from my daily diy bottle 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an alpinist dress and a zap suit in return 
ʚϊɞ | returned a lost book to freya and got her photo in return!! 
ʚϊɞ | delivered a package for audie from chai and got a striped shirt in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a springy ride-on and a tie-dye shirt 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade
ʚϊɞ | did some bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a shovel and a wooden bucket
ʚϊɞ | ordered 5 white streetlamps
ʚϊɞ | harvested my pear trees
ʚϊɞ | did the may day maze; took me about 3 tries to complete it but i’m proud of myself for not using a walkthrough this year :’’)
ʚϊɞ | invited étoile to the campsite for the 1st time + crafted her a wooden-block chest and got an outdoor table in return 
ʚϊɞ | customized freya’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
ʚϊɞ | helped out gulliver
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Dunquixote

No particular order:

Checked my mail on my main and put items in my storage. Sold some items i had in my storage.

Dug up and got rid of some flowers.

terraformed and ordered some items for area i’m planning on decorating. placed three items down and also added stone path beneath one of the items.

gave wrapped coconuts to reneigh and spike and sold the items they gave me.

did may day on my last two alts.

went to harv’s studio multiple times to try coming up with more ideas.

ordered some items on my main.


----------



## Cass123

I spent probably around a million bells on custom kits. Trying to reach 100% catalog. Hoping to not have to spend too much more only because it is so tedious to buy them.


----------



## xara

*april 30th*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received an hourglass from margie, rover’s photo, a nutcracker from gulliver (my alt characters got an elder mask and coin headpiece) and items that i ordered! 
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a log round table diy from my daily diy bottle 
ʚϊɞ | toby moved in today!! 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a speed bag and a school jacket in return 
ʚϊɞ | caught a stinkbug for chai and got a retro a-line dress in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did a trade
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | cleaned up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
ʚϊɞ | crafted a birdhouse and 2 watering cans  
ʚϊɞ | invited étoile to the campsite for the 2nd time + crafted her a log chair and got a pilot’s uniform in return 
ʚϊɞ | customized rover’s photo and added it to my photo wall
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## S.J.

Today, I:

❤ Gave Megan a gift ❤
❤ Checked all my shops
❤ Picked up weeds and pumpkins
❤ Dug up all the new flowers after the rain two days ago! Sold all the non-hybrid flowers.
❤ Changed one of my gardens to an orange/red theme
❤ Spoke to all of my villagers



❤ I found Savannah was sick, so I got her some medicine and came to spend quality sick time with her because I was having really awful allergies this morning too!



❤ Spent at least 10 NMTs to find a bamboo mystery island!
❤ Used the bamboo from the mystery island to start making a Kerokerokeroppi area (I really just wanted to find a way to use the Kerokerokeroppi bridge because I think it's so cute!). It's not quite done, but I need to wait for some more inspiration to hit. 



❤ Spent way too much time taking pictures with Megan, because I love her so much! 

Oh, and I did the May Day event and got Rover's  briefcase. I somehow missed it last year! And I also bought carnations, thank you mum mug and carp banner from the special Nook Shopping.


----------



## Fruitcup

Thanks to this forum I was finally able to collect all of the DIYs TuT


----------



## TalviSyreni

I did some more terraforming that turned out better than I expected, that will eventually become my little private sanctuary on my island. Other than that I found the ironwood DIY table recipe in a message bottle (at long last!) and did a little decorating.


----------



## Mick

Got a letter from me. I forgot that that was even an option, but I do now vaguely remember sending something to me one year in the future.

I was excited at first but apparently I did not have a lot to say. The present attached was some (picked) black lilies - clearly I had no interesting items on me either. I can relate to past me, though, I still accidentally pick flowers too often... Well played, I guess




Also:
- Hosted a little tour for a friend
- Then visited said friend and toured their flattened & rebuilt island
- Brought Annalise medicine
- Did some favours
- Looked around the island staring at areas that I could improve. I might go on a terraforming rampage


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - gave gifts to Rosie and Whitney
visited the shops - purchased a few customisation kits
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and picked up a few weeds
popped a few balloons
caught and sold some fish
visited a couple of random dream addresses
crafted and customised a few items
continued decorating part of the beach
checked the recycling bin but didn't pick anything up
completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked my mail. I ordered five carnations for my main on two alts (so i ordered 10 total ).

I talked to Tom to move Reneigh’s house. 

I got some fossils assessed and sold them.

I downloaded a water qr code and placed it down (tried it with some other paths to go around the area but ended up removing them). I placed the sanrio bridge down and some hallways. I made some stalls and customized them.

I went to harv’s studio to figure out how i want to decorate by my museum. ended up placing some hallways and stalls. i ordered some simple panels after downloading a qr window pattern and liked how it looked. I placed a robust statue outside.

I traded with Panda. 

I traded with Nef. i tried to set up traps but reneigh fell in them AGAIN; last time she fell in them was before prom started.


----------



## maria110

I received Vic's photo and moved Rilla into that plot.  I also went to work to give my main island a bit of a freshening up.  I like the basic layout of that island though so there's not a ton I want to do to it.  I started switching custom paths for in-game paths and decided to have more variety of bridges and path throughout.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders for some of the seasonal items
spoke to my villagers - gave gifts to Rosie and Whitney
visited the shops and purchased some yellow flower-print wallpaper
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
caught and sold some fish
crafted some items
cleared out a bit more of the house storage
took part in the May Day event, completed the maze and found Rover and collected all the bell vouchers
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## bunnie_rosie

Finally caught 5000 fish! I'm on track to get 5000 bugs and 2500 sea creatures this coming week! (sitting at 4800 bugs, and 2000 sea creatures rn!)


----------



## S.J.

Sun, 2 May 

❤ Gifted Agnes and Megan carnations
❤ Bought 5 more carnations from the catalogue!
❤ Checked both my shops
❤ Dug up extra flowers, sold the non-hybrids
❤ Moved the hybrid flowers to the spare hybrid flower patch
❤ Talked to all of my villagers
❤ Dug up all of my fossils, and also rare mushrooms! Mushroom season has started! 
❤ Ran around collecting mushrooms
❤ Invited Ankha to my campsite 
❤ Chopped wood to make an ironwood bed for Louie and an ironwood dresser for Ankha, but then got distracted because Pokemon Snap finished downloading  Will reinvite Ankha again today! I'm thinking of replacing Merengue with Ankha, but I can't decide, so I'll keep inviting her and then decide


----------



## meggiewes

I finally got rid of all of my flowers! That took a while to do since they took over. Now I get to relax and villager hunt for the last two new villagers I need: Raymond and Reneigh.


----------



## maria110

I received Chai's photo and the next day told her it was okay to move out.  Now, to find a new villager!  I'd love to find Megan on a mystery island tour.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked my mail.

I visited Rudy and saw he was sick and went back to my storage and grabbed medicine. I gave him medicine. I sold item he gave me.

I gave spike wrapped coconuts. I gave reneigh wrapped coconuts. I sold the items they gave me. bought a couple stacks of red wrapping paper and bought a few customization kits.

i traded. I dug up some flowers and then placed a robust statue down.

I tried adjusting some of the path I put down somewhere but ended up returning to what it was before. 

i went to harv’s studio to try to come up with more ideas. i downloaded a qr code.


----------



## maria110

meggiewes said:


> I finally got rid of all of my flowers! That took a while to do since they took over. Now I get to relax and villager hunt for the last two new villagers I need: Raymond and Reneigh.



Raymond and Reneigh are wonderful.

I received a photo from Etoile.  Ended up inviting Lily to replace Chai and Mitzi to replace Etoile.


----------



## maria110

Received photos this morning from Bea and Eugene.


----------



## bunnie_rosie

Got my 5000th bug! I'm at a little over 2300 sea creatures right now, so hopefully I'll finish that up tomorrow! Then it's onto grinding tool/furniture crafting and nookmiles plus for the forseeable future!


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked my mail. I dug up some fossils and flowers, sold the flowers.

I talked to some of my villagers.

I gave Spike wrapped Coconuts and Reneigh some as well; sold the items they gave me.

I gave flick some tarantulas on my main and one alt to turn into models. I gave a diy that a villager gave me and dropped it off at an alt’s house. I learned the recipe on my alt.

I put some paths down that were removed when I moved a house.

I went to Harv’s studio a few times. I just came up with one more thing to try in front of my museum. I may keep this. I ordered some furniture that i needed for the design.

Now I may make a design for my island journal or just do something small.


----------



## PugLovex

talked to my villagers and caught some deep sea creatures today!


----------



## Cass123

After seeing how massive the banded dragonfly model is a few nights ago I really wanted that as my next bug model. Since Flick was in town today I spent some time hunting enough of them down.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Yesterday I finally sorted out my path at the entrance to my island and I'm finally pleased with how it looks after a week or so of changing it every other day... now I just have to continue it throughout my island. Also I finally moved my house to it's new location and added some more tree's and bamboo plants on the cliffs behind it to fill it out more, the mixture of tree's looks really good and natural. Apart from that I got another mermaid item from Pascal, found Guliver's missing phone parts and caught some new sea creatures for the museum.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Hurray! After months of lazy attempts to grow blue roses, in which I frequently abandoned the project and only followed the loosest guidelines I finally got my first one!






Is it a coincidence it happened on the same day as this momentous occasion


----------



## _Donut_

It was an easy morning routine this time, just cleaning up some weeds & shells


----------



## Nenya

On May first I gave all 10 islanders a new wreath-the pretty tulip wreath-and they all had it on their doors the next day! Makes me happy...

I have recently crafted wreaths for our islanders and our three characters (13 total) for each month of the year. I love to look at them in my storage!


----------



## JemAC

Over the last couple of days;


opened the mail - received Rover's Photo and the bell vouchers
placed a few orders
visited the shops - purchased some customisation kits
spoke to my villagers - gave gifts to Rosie and Whitney
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
caught and sold some bugs
did a bit off diving and collected a pearl from Pascal
watered the flowers, got rid off a few overgrown ones and pulled up some weeds
popped a couple of balloons
continued a bit off island decorating
checked the recycling bin
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Looigi

Not really anything


----------



## Valeris

Dobie is moving in so that's four villagers I've wanted. I've decided to move out Dom and move in Teddy instead when I have the chance given I don't time travel. I'm also set on those aprons for Father's Day that have been datamined, when those are released. I'm still trying to get a giant clam though; for some reason they just refuse to show for me.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked my mail on an alt and on my main. 

I dug up some fossils.

I dropped the items i had ordered by my museum.

I dropped off the tarantula model from my alt at my main’s house.

I talked to some of my villagers. I shook some coconut trees and wrapped two pairs of three coconuts. I gifted spike and reneigh wrapped coconuts. Sold what they gave me.

TTed a few times to order more items and get them.

I crafted more stalls and customized them all twice (second time just now after downloading new qr code). Customized simple panels. Tried some terracotta tile qr codes i downloaded but didn’t like them so I deleted them both. Messed around with the default terracotta path and then got rid of what i put down; I may try the paths once I have the area more complete and an idea how to lay out the path.

I bought a lot of customization kits.

I turned around some of the furniture after receiving feedback from a friend and moved them around.

I downloaded another qr code to maybe use on a simple panel and put it next to the Three Houses’ heraldry. I customized two simple panels with it and put them out with the others. When I put only one out, I didn’t think it looked good with the white background but with two out I think it looks better though.

Removed/adjusted some cliffs. Removed some spooky lantern sets and sold them and moved hay bed over and added a little more fence behind the pasture.

Withdrew some bells from my abd.

Transferred two red Festivale stalls that I haven’t sold on here from alt to my main and set them up.

That’s it for now. May continue brainstorming or go to Harv’s studio later


----------



## Sarah3

Today I did all the basic daily activities, fed Pascal and helped out Gullivarrr find his phone in the ocean! Can't wait to see what reward I get tomorrow!


----------



## maria110

I received Rilla's photo.  Only Toby, of the Sanrio group, is holding out on giving the photo.


----------



## Garrett

Judy moved out yesterday so I went on a bunch of mystery island tours with an open mind as I had Chai scanned and prepped in case I was unlucky. Fortunately, I found Audie after about ten tickets so I'm very happy with that. She will fit in very well.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - gave gifts to Whitney and Rosie
visited the shops - purchased a couple of hats from Able Sisters
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
visited some dream addresses
watered the flowers and rearranged a few 
popped some balloons
Flick was visiting so I caught some bugs and sold them to him
crafted and customised a few items
completed some tasks on my second character
checked the recycling bin
completed some Nook Miles tasks back on my main character and redeemed some miles


----------



## TalviSyreni

The only thing I got done yesterday was doing my dailies and watering my flowers only to find have a blue hyacinth growing, I was so pleased when I saw it considering how long it's taken me to grow hybrids. Now all I need is purple hyacinths to show up as I've given up all attempts for now on breeding blue roses.


----------



## xara

haven’t played in a few days.  

*may 1st*
ʚϊɞ | checked the mail; received a letter from the bank, mom’s knapsack, a diner neon clock from fuchsia and a few carnations from @Rairu (i’m late but tysm!! )
ʚϊɞ | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
ʚϊɞ | collected materials 
ʚϊɞ | got a plain wooden shop sign diy from my daily diy bottle 
ʚϊɞ | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got some brown honeycomb tile and a raincoat in return 
ʚϊɞ | checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box 
ʚϊɞ | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
ʚϊɞ | sold stuff 
ʚϊɞ | did some fishing and bug catching 
ʚϊɞ | watered my orange lilies
ʚϊɞ | invited étoile to the campsite for the 3rd time + crafted her a grass standee and got a ninja costume in return. she’s officially moving in!! 
ʚϊɞ | got “k.k. dirge” from mr. slider
ʚϊɞ | checked the shops
ʚϊɞ | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*may 2nd*
*☾* | checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and some camo flooring from whitney! 
*☾* | dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* | collected materials 
*☾* | got a log chair diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* | talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a tatami bed and a firefighter uniform in return 
*☾* | checked the recycling bin; found a work apron, a fancy violin and a box-skirt uniform 
*☾* | collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* | sold stuff 
*☾* | did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* | crafted a net 
*☾* | watered my orange lilies 
*☾* | planted some flowers 
*☾* | stopped whitney from moving 
*☾* | invited rilla to the campsite for the 1st time + crafted her some small cardboard boxes and got a jester costume in return  
*☾* | checked the shops
*☾* | completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## moo_nieu

did a lot today! i cleaned up a lot of flowers as usual  and i got a few more achievements c: i ttd to grab the last creatures i needed, the sea pig and spider crab. i even got very lucky and found them right away which was a relief bc i was  not looking forward to diving for a long time. i donated them to my museum and now i have completed all exhibits except for the art one. redd showed and i was able to buy a genuine painting i didnt have yet  i also grabbed the achievement for new years on my trip to grab the sea pig since i fell asleep before midnight haha the firework show was fun so im glad i got to see it. i tried to build a perfect snowman bc i still dont have that achievement but failed like i do every time.. maybe next winter. i also went mystery island hopping to get the wasp catching achievement (and i finally did woo) and i also managed to finish the wood chopping achievement while doing that. after all that achievement grinding ive been relaxing with some fishing and bug catching. probably the most productive acnh day ive had in a while


----------



## maria110

I went mystery island hopping with 20 NMT in my pockets, looking for Megan. Unfortunately, I didn't find Megan.  The empty plot was autofilled by Kiki.  I love Kiki! But she already lived on my island before and I already have her photo.  I might keep her for awhile and look for Megan again when/if Marty decides to move out.  Kiki's house would look nice in the area where Marty's house is and Megan's house would go well where Kiki's house currently is. I'd rather move the houses than dig up flowers.

Meanwhile I need to earn more Nook Miles or buy some NMT, because I'm running out!  And still no Megan.  :-(  Someone listed her today on Nookazon and the trader had no reviews so I didn't offer for her.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

I planted more fruit trees today so I can have more to give away to others when they visit. And I also have been trying to move my rocks out of the way for most of it haha


----------



## corncob

moved / removed some trees, reorganized some flowers, agreed to a villager moving out, built some furniture and built a plaza to put it on... and finally achieved my 5 star rating!!! <3 <3 <3 woo!!


----------



## Eevees

I moved Rilla in and had her plotted.​I deep sea dived for pascal​I had few shooting stars and Celeste came and visited got a new diy!​I gifted my neighbors some new clothes​I sent Judy a cute umbrella.​I bought a crown for whooping 1.2m bells​


----------



## xara

*may 3rd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a bingo wheel from audie 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a birdhouse diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* étoile moved in today!! 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a rugby uniform, a ballet outfit and an unfinished puzzle in return 
*☾* did a treasure hunt with chèvre; i didn’t find the treasure in time 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade
*☾* planted some flowers
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* watered my orange lilies 
*☾* did some bug catching 
*☾* invited rilla to the campsite for the 2nd time + crafted her a log bed and got an attus robe in return 
*☾* bought back-bow socks (blue) from kicks 
*☾* checked the shops; bought a ninja hood (purple) from able’s + flower seeds and wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell waaaayyyyyy behind in posting, but I've caught back up!

4/28
• Took the suckerfish model out of the mail.
• Found Gulliver washed up on the beach again.
• Delivered the gifts!
• Witnessed a conversation between Kitty and Harry about how annoying tv ads can be.
• Marina asked me if I could catch her a bug that likes to sit on flowers; luckily for her, I had just caught an orchid mantis a few minutes ago.
• Removed some excess flower growth that I had missed the other day.
• Checked out some more custom designs.
• (Had to take a small break to charge because my switch was literally on 1%)
• Had a ton of fossils assessed (I had saved up 20 over the past few days).

4/29
• Isabelle announced the beginning of May Day celebrations! 
• Recieved a candy-skull mask in the mail from Gulliver! 
• Rex showed me how to make a rose wreath! 
• Leif was here today, although I didn't buy anything. 
• Checked out some more custom designs. 
• Decided to go ahead and take the May Day trip. Unfortunately, it aggravated me quite badly, as I had to reset the maze twice for simple mistakes (which humiliates me to admit), and so I was annoyed when I finally reached Rover and collected all of the bell vouchers. 

4/30
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Billy the Goat. 
• Retrieved the bell vouchers from the mail,  along with an apron from the DAL.
• Also recieved Rover's photo!  (Now I feel bad for losing my temper yesterday...  )
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents. 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for a rose wand. 
• Kitty apparently borrowed something from Rex, but forgot to return it, and asked if I could help her get it back to him; I agreed to deliver it. 
• Found Gullivarrr washed up on the beach again; I found the phone a little further down the shoreline.
• Poor Plucky had fleas! 
• Witnessed a conversation between Plucky and Maddie about apologies and trendiness. 
• A few stars fell, so I made some wishes! 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

5/1
• Recieved a special knapsack in the mail from in-game Mom, this time in a different pattern! 
• Also recieved a pirate outfit in the mail from Gullivarrr, this time in black! 
• Delivered the gifts! (Some were sent through the mail.)
• Collected a few star fragments off of the beach. 
• Found a recipe for a dark wooden-mosaic wall in a bottle that had washed up on shore! 
• Sat down and spent some time with Pekoe along the riverside. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played Pondering. 

5/2
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,510 points! (Looks like putting up Rover's photo raised the score!  )
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Ran into Wisp on the beach; after helping him out, I recieved a brown shanty wall. (And also hit the final Wispy Island Secrets milestone!)
• An announcement for Patty's birthday popped up on the bulletin board! 

5/3 (raining) 
• Marina told me that Rex was sick; I made sure to swing by the store and pick up some medicine for him.
• Harry lost a bag and was worried sick about it; I assured him I'd find it. It turned up on the other side of the island, near the flower gardens (and as a reward, I finally earned Harry's photo!  Yay!!!)
• Found Wisp again! This time, he was hanging out in the pumpkin patch. After helping him out, I recieved a honeycomb-tile wall. 
• Leif was visiting today, though I didn't buy anything. 
• Had 20 saved-up fossils assessed, and then sold them for a ton of bells.
• Found a space in my room to put Harry's photo up! 
• Picked out and wrapped presents to deliver tomorrow. 

5/4
• A recipe bottle washed up on shore, from Gigi!
• Removed some excess flower growth. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Plucky showed me how to make an apple hat. 
• Kicks was here today, and I made sure to stop by and check out his wares. 
• Found a lost bag in the stalls at the seaside cafe; after asking around, I brought it back to Pekoe, who turned out to be the owner. 
• Harry apparently borrowed something from Marina, but forgot to return it, and asked if I could help him get it back to her; I agreed to deliver it.
• Caught a scorpion that was refusing to let Marshal leave his yard.

5/5 (very windy) 
• Found a recipe for a chic cosmos wreath in a bottle that had washed up on shore! 
• Redd was here today; however, I already had the real versions of each piece of art he was selling... The only thing I ended up walking out with was a pink blender(mixer).
• Checked out some custom designs.

5/6
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered some gifts to my residents. (Kitty's was sent through the mail, as I couldn't find her anywhere I looked.)
• Caught multiple peacock butterflies! 
• Checked out some more custom designs. 
• Found Flick hanging out in Kitty's yard; I brought him plenty of rare bugs to sell, along with three moths for a collectible. 
• Was attacked by a scorpion out of nowhere as I was headed back to my house... Upon regaining consciousness, another showed up right outside my yard; I chased it down and was getting ready ti catch it, but it decided to commit suicide by jumping into the ocean. 
• Picked out and wrapped new presents to deliver tomorrow. 

5/7
• Took the moth Model out of the mail. 
• Delivered the gifts! (Harry's was sent through the mail, as he was too invested in his book to stand up) 
• Label was back, once again with an outdoorsy challenge. This time, with suggestions from my family members, I was able to pass the check. 
• Plucky was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• Witnessed a conversation between Maddie and Marina, both of them confused as to the meaning of small-talk.


----------



## Nodokana

- Started my newest island. Starters: Biff and Rocket.
- Got the orange airport
- Placed main character's house and villager houses on island
- Nook miles tasks
- Clean up weeds
- Picked up seashells
- Shook fruit trees

On my other island, I transferred items between characters. 
- Shopped
- Cleaned island


----------



## Autumn247

Invited Julian to the campsite and fulfilled his 2nd DIY request


----------



## xara

*may 4th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a cute tea table from chai! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a garden bench diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a blue simple-cloth wall, a career jacket and some alpinist overalls in return 
*☾* delivered a package for chai from chèvre
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a yellow-tulip bag and a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* crafted a few shovels and a brick well
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* planted some flowers 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*may 5th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from chèvre! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a dark bamboo rug diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a cute tea table, a sari and a thick-stripes shirt in return 
*☾* caught a banded dragonfly for chai and got a sweatshirt in return 
*☾* caught a stinkbug for chai and got a folding floor lamp in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some bug catching and diving 
*☾* watered my orange lilies 
*☾* crafted a log dining table  
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Rosch

Ankha gave me her photo today. Didn't think it would be this fast. Although she moved in April 8th.


----------



## Autumn247

I completed Julian's 3rd DIY request and got him to agree to move in!!


----------



## maria110

I received Lily's photo.  Too soon, Lily!  I'm not ready for her to go yet.

However, the plot where her house is would look great with Megan's house, so if Lily asks to move, I'll let her and look for Megan again.

I moved Marty and Rilla out, replacing them with Grizzly and Monty, two adorable crankies.  So now I'm working on earning their photos along with Mitzi's and Flora's.

I have 5 playable characters and redeemed everyone's nook miles for nook miles tickets.  So I now have about 60 more NMT to use to look for Megan or buy her on Nookazon or here if she becomes available.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Not so much an "accomplishment" but pretty cool it happened. I walked into Biancas house and she wasn't there xD


----------



## Islander

I caught the mahi- mahi for the first time, so now I only have two more fish to catch before I will have caught every type of fish.


----------



## Fruitcup

I reworked an area on my island, i thought i was done decorating but got hit with inspiration


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/8  (raining) 
• Recieved a tailor's ticket in the mail from Label. 
• Found a recipe for making a Matryoshka in a bottle that had washed up on shore!
• Cleaned out a lot of random sticks from the Cemetery.
• Marina misplaced a bag and couldn't figure out where she'd left it. She asked me if I would be willing to help her find it, which I did rather quickly; it turned up on Shop Isle. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Swing.
• Gathered up the 20 fossils I'd saved up, had them all assessed, and then sold them for a large sum of bells. 
• Checked out even more custom designs...


----------



## maria110

I attempted to make the front part of my Japanese island look more urban, with mixed results.  It's okay but I don't love it.  However, I'd proud of myself for attempting something urban for the first time.  Also, I earned Toby's photo--earned photo #130--and so moved Zucker back in to that plot. Zucker!  I've now earned all the Sanrio items.


----------



## annex

I got my last smile isle badge two days ago. That took a lot of work. I just need to visit KK.  4 more times and I'll have all the badges.

I made a cute puppy park next to the apartment building. I figured the tenants needed a place for their dogs to play and potty.

Redecorated a couple of small areas. I have two villager yards that I created shortly after getting the game. I kept them tropical, but now one is pineapple themed and the other is watermelon. They turned out really cute.


----------



## S.J.

Not much was done on the island today, mainly island-related TBT activities!
 Checked my mail
 Talked to my villagers
 Checked shops
 Got rid of weeds!
 Changed my hair to purple! (Go Team Purple!)
 Designed some purple heart face paint, a Purple hat with a P on the front and a Purple P to use on a poster.
 Took photos of me and Megan at Harv's island to use as my TBT avatar.
 Took group photos of all my villagers at Harv's island to use as my signature.
 Made a themed room at Harv's, of my loose interpretation of what our Purple Team Command Post might look like to earn points for our team!


----------



## KatieLavender

today my first golden rose bloomed : ) im super happy about it
my luck with this game has been freaking unreal! my first 2 villagers were phoenix and moose (meh) but still theyre cute
then i got my alltime favourite coco! along with freckles and papi!!
my first campsite villager was marshal!!
then the villager hunting commenced and within 5 tickets (across 2 days) i managed to get both flurry and vivian (idk how to spell it lols)
but yea im super happy about that, i think my able sisters opens soon too, i placed the plot for it yesterday
imma go villager hunting again so i can reach my 9 villager thingy and get 1 step closer to getting kk slider : )
also im running really short on flowers and i will literally take any flowers if anyone is selling any  as im like a 1 star island rn


----------



## xara

*may 6th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a board game from beau! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got an orange umbrella diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a gingham picnic shirt, a mountain parka, a school jacket and an astro dress in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing and diving 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* watered my orange lilies 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* bought rugs from saharah + gave her 10 exchange tickets and got a dark-chocolate wall + future-tech flooring; also finally got a rug i needed (blue argyle rug)!! 
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I started looking for Megan with 85 Nook Miles Tickets in my pockets.   Down to 59 now.  Still no Megan.  I think I've only seen her on a mystery island once, a long time ago when I was seeking Raymond.  Judy and Sherb and Audie and Dom show up for me more regularly.  But not Megan or Cyd.  Reneigh doesn't show up either but that because she's on the island already.


----------



## KatieLavender

KatieLavender said:


> today my first golden rose bloomed : ) im super happy about it
> my luck with this game has been freaking unreal! my first 2 villagers were phoenix and moose (meh) but still theyre cute
> then i got my alltime favourite coco! along with freckles and papi!!
> my first campsite villager was marshal!!
> then the villager hunting commenced and within 5 tickets (across 2 days) i managed to get both flurry and vivian (idk how to spell it lols)
> but yea im super happy about that, i think my able sisters opens soon too, i placed the plot for it yesterday
> imma go villager hunting again so i can reach my 9 villager thingy and get 1 step closer to getting kk slider : )
> also im running really short on flowers and i will literally take any flowers if anyone is selling any  as im like a 1 star island rn


i just got fauna wtah


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/9 (windy) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,638 points!  (Thank you, Harry!)
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Snake the ninja rabbit. 
• Patty asked me if I would be willing to catch her an ocean fish; she ended up with a seahorse. 
• Found Marshal taking a nap near Resident Services. 
• An announcement for Gayle's Birthday popped up on the bulletin board! 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## peachycrossing9

- Finished my island's Springcore theme and released the dream address! (This happened at the end of last month)

Now.... 

- I have begun flattening my island to start my new theme! 
- Flattening progress is going well. I started on the 2nd May and I have done over half the island.
- Made a list of new villagers that I want to have for my new theme. It was so hard to pick, but I did it. 
- Time travelled back to Jan because I want to have my island set in Summer.
- Celebrated Papi's Birthday! Gifted him some cute clothing.
- Check mail box and emptied it.
- Had a massive storage clear out. 
- Traded for some hybrid flowers that I want to use.
- Crafted a couple of golden shovels to help with moving flowers.
- Flick appeared on my island- Gave him Paper Kite Butterflies to turn into a model.


----------



## Stalfos

I moved Beardo's house back to where it previously were. The area I was planning for him and Deli just wasn't working out. Gonna have to try a new approach.


----------



## maria110

Spent 85 nook miles tickets looking for Megan with no luck.  I ended up time traveling to see who the game would move into the empty plot and it turned out to be Sprinkle.  I love Sprinkle but she lived on my island before and I already have her photo.

Now I've gotta earn more NMT or trade for some, because I'm completely out.  Another plot could be opening and I'll try to find Megan again.

No one here has listed her in awhile and Nookazon is a pain.  I made a decent bid for Megan there today and the seller took two hours before rejecting my bid.


----------



## annex

I haven't been doing much in my town lately, but today I did a little redecoating. I have a small bedroom that I liked, but I made a few changes and made it daisy themed. I love the new look.


----------



## maria110

Received Lionel's photo and replaced him with Olive whose Amiibo I have.


----------



## Autumn247

I talked to Julian since he just moved in, did my daily tasks, and invited Fang to my campsite so I can get him to move in eventually


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/10 (Patty's birthday! )
(Admittedly, not much was done today, on account for a lack of time) 
• Saharah was here, so I definitely "paid" her a visit.
• Attended Patty's party! (She seemed to really like the gift! )
• A post for Pekoe's birthday has appeared on the bulletin board! 
• Decided to deliver the gifts tomorrow instead.


----------



## The retro leafeon

Well, I talked to neighbors, sold some fruit and planted a bell tree


----------



## honeyaura

LOTS, which is satisfying to say after restarting New Solace.

Started building behind town hall (where the shops will be), trying to make it look as natural as possible. It's taking up a bit more land mass than planned, but it'll be worth it in the end.

Also did the usual shopping, talking to neighbors, and even had my boyfriend stop by to pick up stuff and look around.

Now that I think about it, this is over the span of a few days, and admittedly time traveling to get everything moved and built lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26

My favorite villager Molly after 11 months of being on my island has finally give me her photo! I never felt this much happiness in a long time. I am not going to let her go after this, but its very nice that I finally got her photo! That was by far the best accomplishment to have on my main island.


----------



## Autumn247

I got Fang to agree to move in!


----------



## Sophie23

I finished my tiki bar
 I continued working on my surf shop


----------



## deana

I had a lot to do today, since it was my first proper play session in a while!

-Check the mail, got some nice letters and fake art from Erik 
-Went to talk to everyone, they all gave me sass for "ignoring them" lol 
-Tipper was crafting gold bars, but I already have the recipe
-Found a lost item, it was Cookie's! She gave me a sweatshirt in return
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo, she gave me coveralls with arm covers (so ugly)
-Checked both shops, bought a new slingshot as mine was broken
-Cleaned up some freshly spawned flowers 
-Flick was visiting so I sold him a few random bugs that I had
-Completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

I started to chop down my fruit trees to move my villagers but I only did a row and got tired. Haha anyone is welcome to come help me chop them down and keep what you need!!


----------



## RainbowCandy

I just started my first island, and today I placed my second ramp (to Pietro's house) and Able Sisters also opened!


----------



## KitaWarheit

This was more yesterday... But Lobo is on my island today!!! ;v; I had an empty plot and I went island hopping to find someone and about 5th or 6th island in I found him!! He's a dreamie of mine so I was so happy to see him <3


----------



## LuchaSloth

I haven't played in a couple days, tbh...which is the first time I've really done that since the game came out. Definitely feeling the lack of content now, and anticipating what a summer update might bring. That said...I checked in today. Vry brief runaround. Bottle recipe (a worthless orange wall that I already knew)...and then I checked both shops (nothing noteworthy). And that was it. I'm still in the process of rebuilding my entire town...but I don't really have the energy for that today.


----------



## JabuJabule

Started my new island today! Check out the Island Journals to see Aliya's journey!


----------



## a potato

I finally got around to cleaning up some flowers! It’s taken me like a year, lol. I started designing my Able Sisters area last year, but never got around to finishing it for some reason. The area got so overgrown, but I never felt up to clearing it. Until today! I really like how it’s turning out so far. I added some of the old style dirt/log patches and some teddy bears. I’m still working on the foliage, though.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I just ended up doing my usual dailies which mainly involved fishing and harvesting more pumpkins alongside tweaking a bit of a terraforming for where my museum will finally end up. Other than that I had Chief visit my island and after playing a few games with him I got him to move to my island permanently.


----------



## Islander

I caught a giant trevally, meaning that I only need to catch a saddled bichir now to complete the fish section of the critterpedia.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Hornsby and a package from DAL with the DAL backpack!
-Cleaned up some more flowers by my house as usual
-Redd is here so I went to check out what he has, I bought a scary painting 
-Checked out both shops
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo, she gave me a retro sweater 
-Cleaned up some Easter decorations that I still had displayed 
-Cut down and replanted a few trees, I'm going to stop their growth to make them mini trees this time 
-Completed a few nook miles tasks
-Got some cherry blossom petals from a lovely user here so I was able to do some decorating on my little Sakura picnic area


----------



## Moritz

I decided I wanted Cyd back so I went island hoping for him today.
About 200 tickets later, I found him.

Not too bad imo


----------



## Beanz

i had a half day at school so i had extra time to play. i flattened my island so i can terraform and im going to make rivers later.


----------



## maria110

I received photos from Cleo and Admiral.  I'm not replacing them with new villagers though since I might be resetting soon.


----------



## Moritz

maria110 said:


> I received photos from Cleo and Admiral.  I'm not replacing them with new villagers though since I might be resetting soon.


But you just got Megan :O


----------



## maria110

Moritz said:


> But you just got Megan :O



She's on my other island!


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Moritz said:


> But you just got Megan :O


Haha the heart stop we all felt


----------



## Bilaz

I completed my reading nook and found some new inspiration on what to do with the rest of my island. I'm slowly trying to fill everything up


----------



## TalviSyreni

Apart from doing my usual dailies I’ve officially completed the fossil section of the museum, which I wasn’t expecting to do so soon.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, picked up my art from Redd
-Went to the museum to donate my art and get a few random fossils assessed
-Chatted with my villagers
-Checked both shops
-Attended K.K.'s concert (none of my villagers wanted to listen with me today) and received a copy of K.K. Waltz
-Wished on a couple of shooting stars that were out


----------



## JabuJabule

Bianca moved onto my island today. Soon the other two plots, Megan and Cranston will be moving in!


----------



## The retro leafeon

JabuJabule said:


> Bianca moved onto my island today. Soon the other two plots, Megan and Cranston will be moving in!


Nice, Bianca's a pretty good villager, anyway on my island I got chadder to leaves so I can get zucker


----------



## TalviSyreni

All I’ve done today is some more terraforming and have now added a stargazing platform which I’m really pleased about overall. Other than that I’ve just done the usual dailies which I’ve sold to boost my bank balance and pockets.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on posting again, but I've caught back up in my records 

5/11 
• A bottle washed up on the shore from Kid Cat! And it had a recipe for a fossil doorplate inside! 
• Delivered the gifts (finally)! (Two ended up being sent through the mail.)
• Leif visited the island today (although, I didn't buy anything).
• Deposited a lot of bells into my savings account. (And I finally reached 15 million bells in total!) 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.

5/12 (foggy and gloomy) 
• C.J. was here today with a Big Fish challenge; upon completion, I brought him both some stored fish to sell and three cherry salmon for a collectible. 
• Delivered the gifts! (Marina's was sent through the mail, as I couldn't find her anywhere)
• Found a lost bag outside Gayle's house; upon asking her about it, it actually turned out to belong to her! 
• Visited Harry, found him passed out over his bathtub (luckily, only dozing). According to his dreaming self, you should never trust talking carrots. 
• Poor Kitty had fleas! 
• It started raining hard at 8pm sharp, and  then it quickly turned into a thunderstorm. 

5/13
• Took the cherry salmon model out of the mail. 
• Gulliver washed up on shore again; luckily, it didn't take too long to find his missing phone parts. 
• Removed some excess flower growth.

5/14
• Recieved a pigtail in the mail from Gulliver. 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Peanut the Squirrel. 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for a starry garland. 
• Made wishes on a few falling stars! 
• Patty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. 
• Label was here today, and gave me a vacation-themed fashion challenge, which I passed with flying colors. She gave me a Labelle knit shirt. 

5/15
• Recieved two tailors tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Connected a few star fragments from the beach. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Swing.
• Had a bunch of fossils assessed, and sold them for a lot of bells. 
• Promptly put the profits into savings. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

5/16
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,638 points, the same as last week. 
• Ordered a coral Nintendo Switch Lite for Gayle (since her birthday's tomorrow, I hope she'll like it! )
• Delivered the gifts! (2 got sent through the mail) 
• Bought a lot of black wrapping paper. 
• Ended up reaching the fourth Popular Pen Pal milestone! 
• Went diving; found a Gigas Giant Clam, a vampire squid, and FINALLY caught a lobster!  (and, of course, reached the final Underwater Understudy milestone!)
• Ran into Pascal; got to trade a scallop for the Mermaid Fence recipe! 
• Donated the lobster to the museum both completing my encyclopedia and the sea-creature exhibit!  Huzzah!!! 
• Made wishes on a few falling stars! 
• Crafted items from recipes I hadn't completed yet. 
• Made other items to sell.


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I planted the hibiscus bushes I had sitting in my storage and I bought some Mum flowers and planted them.
And today I collected some items I ordered.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/17 (Gayle's Birthday!)
• Collected some star fragments from the beach (found a large frag! )
• Attended Gayle's party with Patty! (Gayle seemed to love her gift! Huzzah!  )
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today (and he woke up much more quickly than usual). Luckily, it didn't take very long to find the phone. 
• Ended up cornering another lobster against the safety nets. 
• Put a lot of bells into savings. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to potentially deliver tomorrow, along with Pekoe's birthday present (another Coral NSL, which I'd forgotten I'd saved in storage for so long).


----------



## Sophie23

I watered some flowers  
I donated some fossils 
I donated some bugs 
I donated a statue 
I bought a watering can because the other one broke 
I sold fossils I didn’t need
I gifted Audie


----------



## OLoveLy

remove the extras flowers that the rain keep popping them ;-;... talk to all my villagers, keep giving gift to Dom so he can remplace that ugly shirt in his house xC ! (please Dom don't keep the shirt !! ;A; ) and check the the daily Nook Shopping App.


----------



## xara

i’m really taking my sweet ass time with catching up jfc. 

*may 7th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from fuchsia! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a western-style stone diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a jester’s cap, a simple kettle, an oil lamp and some alpinist overalls in return  
*☾* delivered a package for fuchsia from chèvre 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* watered my orange lilies 
*☾* helped out gullivarrr
*☾* checked the shops
☾ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*may 8th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from toby and a pirate outfit from gullivarrr (alts got a pirate rug and a sea captain’s coat)!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a magazine rack diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; it was billy! 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a raglan shirt, a desert outfit, a simple panel and a thick-stripes shirt in return 
*☾* beau was sick today so i brought him some medicine :’)
*☾* delivered a package for sprinkle from toby and got a henley shirt in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and 3 iron nuggets 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* got k.k. synth from mr. slider
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## annex

Been playing since launch. I've never gotten rid of a villager. I FINALLY let Amelia move. I spent the day visiting Islands to try to find Blaire. I visited over 100 Islands. I couldn't find Blaire, but met Caroline. She is adorable. What an under rated villager.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I got Tia and Portia's Photos today and here's all of the photos I gotten so far including NPCs:


----------



## xara

*may 9th*
*☾* checked the mail; received letters from audie and the HHA!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a giant teddy bear diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a sleeveless silk dress, a pink blossoming wall, a flower-print dress and a hamster cage in return 
*☾* caught a wharf roach for chèvre and got a nightgown in return
*☾* delivered a package for étoile from toby 
*☾* returned a lost book to margie and got a pilot’s uniform in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found some colourful tile flooring 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade
*☾* planted some flowers 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a shovel and an iron frame 
*☾* bought turnips from daisy mae  
*☾* checked the shops; bought flower seeds from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*may 10th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a pilot’s cap from sprinkle and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a natural garden table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a mesh cap, a fan, a monochromatic-tile wall and a chic tearoom wall in return 
*☾* caught a loach for chai and got a small silk hat in return 
*☾* caught a dace for toby and got a wall-mounted candle in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a red dotted wall
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade
*☾* did some bug catching and diving 
_*☾*_ cleaned up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* stopped toby from moving 
*☾* crafted a shovel and a bamboo partition 
*☾* helped out gulliver 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## VanitasFan26

So something amazing just happened on the 2nd island. Chrissy was thinking about moving out and I told her yes and then when I gave her a Iron Wall Lamp wrapped up as a gift, she gave me her photo! The timing was just perfect!


----------



## Sophie23

I watered some flowers 
I donated some fossils 
I bought a watering can because the other one broke 
I sold fossils I didn’t need
I gifted Audie
I sold some stuff


----------



## xara

*may 11th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from étoile, a sombrero from gulliver (alts got a lucky cat and a south pole) and items that i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a trophy case diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a poolside bed, a blue painted-wood wall, a kids’ smock and a shallow knit cap in return 
*☾* delivered a package for margie from chèvre and got a sprite costume in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* tweaked my outfit a bit; definitely feels weird not having my elmo dress on anymore lol but i like my new look! 
*☾* bought a genuine serene painting from redd
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday...

5/18 (Pekoe's Birthday! )
• Recieved a Pirate Bandana in the mail from Gullivarrr, this time in black! 
• Delivered the gifts! (Some were sent through the mail) 
• Attended Pekoe's party with Plucky! (She seemed awestruck when she opened her present! Yay!  )
• Leif was visiting today (although, I didn't buy anything).
• Finally made a chic cosmos wreath! 
• Attended this year's first museum Stamp Rally! 
• Checked out some custom designs. 
• Changed some furniture around in my house.
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

5/19
• Delivered the gifts! (Two were sent through the mail) 
• Kicks was visiting, so I made sure to "pay" him a visit. 
• Had 22 fossils assessed, and then sold for a ton of bells.
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## xara

*may 12th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from margie and the genuine serene painting that i bought from redd! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a trophy case diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a ballet outfit, a tee-parka combo, a victorian dress and a blue blossoming wall in return 
*☾* caught a queen alexandra’s birdwing for chèvre and got a nurse’s dress uniform in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a red-hyacinth bag 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*may 13th*
*☾* checked the mail
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a pear dress diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a crepe-design wall, a retro dress, an explorer shirt and another retro dress in return lol 
*☾* returned a lost pouch to beau and got an exercise bike in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some bug catching 
*☾* crafted a net and a shovel 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*may 14th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a pleather crossbody bag from beau! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a hanging terrarium diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a safety helmet, a boa blouson, a ninja costume and a nightgown in return 
*☾* delivered a package for sprinkle from toby and got a multipurpose vest in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*may 15th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a career jacket from chèvre! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a small cardboard boxes diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got mariachi clothing, a halo, a mummy outfit and a track jacket in return
*☾* returned a lost book to chai and got an áo dài in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some diving 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* sold my turnips 
*☾* got k.k. folk from mr. slider
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements; completed #4 of “k.k. mania”!! 40 more concerts to go. :’)


----------



## xara

*may 16th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and wooden clogs from chèvre! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a large cardboard boxes diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got miko attire, a bingata dress, a ninja costume and a baseball cap in return 
*☾* caught a wharf roach for toby and got mariachi clothing in return 
*☾* delivered a package for fuchsia from étoile and got a dress shirt in return
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some bug catching 
*☾* got rid of the flowers that spawned after yesterday’s rain 
*☾* crafted a matryoshka 
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## meggiewes

I finally got Reneigh! Yay!

I'm also working on emptying my hubby's island and cataloging all of his stuff I want. He is done with AC and wants to trade it in. He lasted a couple of months longer than New Leaf. And I decided that I only really want one island.

So I get all the free stuff! Good times.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/20
• Delivered eight of the gifts!
• Flick was here today; I brought him three walking leaf bugs for a collectible. 
• Ended up discovering that Marina had gotten sick, so I made sure to swing by the store and get her some medicine.
• Gayle was actually thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. (Phew!)
• Checked out some custom designs. 
• Got curious about a QR code design I found in the kiosk, instantly regretted it (someone tell Kirb from Evergreen that they got me) I knew it was gonna be a Rickroll, but I still looked it up anyway, dangit. I'm not stupid, but I can still be pretty dumb, apparently. 
• Made some wishes on a few falling stars! 
• Decided to deliver the last two gifts tomorrow, due to Marina's illness and being unable to find Maddie.


----------



## Autumn247

-Dug up fossils, got them assessed, and sold them
-Did the museum stamp activity thing
-Picked up all the shells and sold them
-Popped two balloons, one with 5,000 bells and one with 10,000
-Fished for like an hour and a half and sold them all
-Bought yellow roses from Nooks Cranny, I have needed them for awhile for a DIY Bluebear requested when visiting so I can get him to move in via his amiibo card.  Now I just need to get white hyacinths and I'll have everything I need. 
-Talked with villagers 
-Chopped wood
-Picked fruit and sold all of it
-Paid some of my loan on my second house


----------



## xara

*may 17th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a colourful wheel from chai! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got an infused-water dispenser diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; it was sly! i wanted to invite him _so bad_ but none of my non-permanent villagers have given me their photo yet 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got some mint dot flooring, a dreamy dress and a jockey uniform in return 
*☾* chèvre was sick today so i brought her some medicine :’)
*☾* delivered a package for fuchsia from étoile and got a rugby uniform in return 
*☾* caught a loach for étoile and got a groovy tunic in return 
_*☾*_ checked the recycling bin; found a throwback wrestling figure
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod and a shovel 
*☾* cleaned up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* helped out gulliver 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## VanitasFan26

7 Hours of going back and forth between my islands transferring all of my items from storage to the 2nd island hold on too, since I plan on restarting the main island.


----------



## Chynna

So far on my second island from the past couple of days I have:

Donated enough items to expand the museum from a tent
Collected all the materials to build Nook cranny and got it opened up
Helped out Wisp for the first time
Helped out Gulliver for the first time
Built a bridge
Placed three villager plots
Payed my house loan
Ozzie moved in yesterday
Tangy moved in today
Crafted a vaulting pole and ladder
Tom taught me how to customize furniture
Traveled to someone's island to visit Celeste and received the star wand recipe
Did the stamp rally


----------



## xara

*may 18th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a geisha wig from gulliver (my alts got a veil and a sombrero)!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a chocolate herringbone wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a dotted raincoat, a comedian’s outfit, an astro dress and some natural-block flooring in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* participated in the tbtwc obstacle course! 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* harvested my pear trees and placed a transparent design around them 
*☾* did a bit of flower cleanup 
*☾* planted some new flowers 
*☾* participated in the stamp rally to get the new art plaque 
*☾* commissioned a great purple emperor butterfly model from flick 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## bestfriendsally

i recieved the last smug reaction, showmanship from julian :3
just means that i won't be able to get any from marshal... dang it all~


----------



## annex

I got all my Nook stamps. 

I time traveled for the KK one, but the others took a ton of work. Over a year.


----------



## Bekaa

I decided on a theme for my brand new island. The theme is going to be Victorian and incorporate some fairy core. I finished the new villager island homes – the ones where you have to do the DIY‘s. Got some pretty good villagers on their way – Beau, Fauna and Pate.
had a heavy rain storm all afternoon today. I love the heavy rain storms and wish they’d happen more often.


----------



## xara

*may 19th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a mama bear from audie and the great purple emperor model i commissioned from flick!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a peach umbrella diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a security uniform, a track jacket, mariachi clothing and a green flower-print wall in return 
*☾* caught a betta for toby and got his photo in return!!! 
*☾* returned a lost book to étoile and got full-body tights in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* added the great purple emperor model to my backyard 
*☾* invited rilla to the campsite for the 3rd time + crafted her a wooden stool and got a racing outfit in return. she’s officially moving in!  
*☾* customized toby’s photo and added it to my photo wall
*☾* bought frilly knee-high socks (green) from kicks
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Plum Pudding

I got my first villager picture!!!!  And I've been playing since Christmas.  It was Poncho's and he's one of my originals.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/21
• Took the walking leaf model out of the mail. 
• Delivered the last two gifts from yesterday. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Lucy inside! 
• Redd was here today; I walked out with a Jolly Painting! (And yes, I checked to make sure it was genuine first)
• Bought a bunch of things from the Able Sisters I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Checked out more custom designs. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Mick

Made a biiig mess of the terraforming around my plaza and shops. It's affecting 3 buildings, 2 bridges and 2 ramps as well. This is going to take a while to sort out. Send help D:

On the bright side, I am now a handful of favours away from reaching the 5th and final tier of Smile Isle. I expect to reach that this weekend!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/22
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Alice the Koala! (I found this funny, since she lives on my dad's island  )
• Took the Jolly Painting out of the mail and delivered it to Blathers. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Soul. 
• Made a few wishes on falling stars!
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Bought more stuff from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue it. 
• Bought more customization kits and wrapping paper. 
• Customized items I had in storage so that I could catalogue them. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Entry for Saturday 5/22



Ran around my island picking wayward weeds.
Contemplated checking my mailbox but I keep procrastinating it, so the letters just keep piling up.
Talked to my neighbors.
Helped Carrie find her lost bag.
Carrie rewarded me with a shirt (can't remember the name of it) but I ended up selling it at Nook's Cranny.
Went diving for sea creatures.
Found the Vampire Squid.
Donated the Vampire Squid to Magicant Museum.
Took some nice pics around the Fish Exhibit (my personal favorite out of all the exhibits)
Requested a song from K.K. Slider (K.K. Calypso)
End of entry~


----------



## maria110

Celebrated Colton's birthday with Colton and Megan.   ❤   Worked on newly reset superhero island.  I now have 9 of my 10 dreamy villagers for that:  Kid Cat, Mira, Agent S, Rocket, Sprocket, Big Top, Lucha, Benedict and Stinky.  Vesta, my original normal, is still there and I like her but I'll replace her for now with Victoria if I can get Vesta to move and invite Victoria.  Otherwise, I can get Victoria's amiibo.


----------



## bestfriendsally

MarzipanDragyn said:


> 5/22
> • There was a visitor at the campsite today; Alice the Koala! (I found this funny, since she lives on my dad's island  )



maybe she came to visit you :3


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

Resident services is under construction and will be built tomorrow. Met Redd for the first time and he gave me a painting to donate. Donated the Serene painting and now the Museum will be expanded to include an art exhibit.


----------



## maria110

I adopted Victoria.  Yay! I now have so many peppy and lazy villagers.  Peppy:  Victoria, Agent S, Piper, Flora, Audie, and Bluebear.  And lazy: Benedict, Stinky, Lucky, and Big Top.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/23 (raining) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 231,033 points! (YESSSSSS it went up! )
• Collected some star fragments off of the beach. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Bought more stuff from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue it. 
• Bought LOTS of customization kits. 
• Exchanged Nook Miles for a LOT of bell vouchers, then sold them all for a TON of bells.
• Customized even MORE items I had in storage so that I could catalogue them. 
• It stopped raining at about 7pm.
• Crafted items to customize/catalogue and sell.
• Cleared out more storage space. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Moritz

Today on my main  island I did nothing really.
I gifted all my new villagers who can get gifts and I dreamed some.
Of course I did my chorses 

On my second island the lovely @LittleMissPanda sold her Judy to me. So once I move my sherb over to island 2, I will have all the newest villagers there

Since I have access to all amiibo I will never have to worry about this sort of thing again!

And of course, when playing island 2, I now have a great snooty to talk to!


----------



## Moritz

Moritz said:


> Today on my main  island I did nothing really.
> I gifted all my new villagers who can get gifts and I dreamed some.
> Of course I did my chorses
> 
> On my second island the lovely @LittleMissPanda sold her Judy to me. So once I move my sherb over to island 2, I will have all the newest villagers there
> 
> Since I have access to all amiibo I will never have to worry about this sort of thing again!
> 
> And of course, when playing island 2, I now have a great snooty to talk to!


I have brought sherb over 
My second island now has all the new horizons villagers. I'm super happy with it


----------



## meggiewes

I made most of a bus stop and I'm in the process of moving my house. Then I can move the museum to where my house was. I can't wait until I get the museum moved because then I can decide if it is too tall tall another house behind it, or if I should pit the bus stop behind it. Too many choices!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/24
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's rain. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Bought more stuff from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue it. 
• Had 20 saved-up fossils assessed and sold for a ton of bells. 
• Label was back with an "Everday Outfit" challenge. I passed with flying colors, and recieved a Labelle knit shirt.


----------



## maria110

I received Mitzi's photo and gave a gift to Olive.  I worked on a night market on my new island and had my main character craft and buy some lamps for my newer character.


----------



## CylieDanny

I finally got all the male squishy squirrels!!


----------



## xara

*may 20th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a rainbow sweater from sprinkle! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a coconut juice diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a top hat, a throwback hat table and a camo bomber-style jacket in return 
*☾* delivered a package for margie from chai TWICE and got a bingata dress + an oversized-sweats dress in return 
*☾* caught a flea off of chai 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets and a kerokerokeroppi hallway 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a net 
*☾* invited marty to the campsite for the 1st time + crafted him a wooden simple bed and got a parka undercoat in return 
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for a café-curtain wall; didn’t get any new rugs, unfortunately  
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*may 21st*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from chai! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a windflower fan diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* rilla moved in today!! 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a diner neon sign, an adventure dress and chai’s photo in return!! 
*☾* returned a lost pouch to beau and got a henley shirt in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a blue-striped wall
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade
*☾* did some bug catching and diving 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* customized chai’s photo and added it to my photo wall
*☾* crafted a hedge standee 
*☾* invited marty to the campsite for the 2nd time + crafted him some medium cardboard boxes and got a portable record player in return 
*☾* ordered some more cardboard boxes 
*☾* checked the shops; bought flower seeds from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*may 22nd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a red-lily bag from chai, a gift from @Rairu (i’m late but ty!! ) and items that i ordered! 
_*☾*_ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a tiny library diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a nightgown and a clothes closet in return 
*☾* returned a lost book to chèvre and got an instant-muscles suit in return 
*☾* delivered a package for chèvre from étoile and got a jumper work suit in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
☾ sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* cleaned up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* invited marty to the campsite for the 3rd time + crafted him a mossy garden rock and got a ninja costume in return. he’s officially moving in!!!! 
*☾* got k.k. faire from mr. slider
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Katesyl

Picked a spot for my clothing store!


----------



## xara

*may 23rd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and wooden-frame glasses from sprinkle! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a cherry speakers diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a top coat and a film projector in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cinnamoroll table 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a bamboo partition 
*☾* invited chelsea to the campsite for the 1st time + crafted her a natural garden table and got a microwave in return 
*☾* bought turnips from daisy mae
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Beanz

i terraformed all day, i made cliffs behind my resident services. i made a pool on it and i planted a bunch of palm trees. now i need to decide where i want my villagers to live and where i want the shops to be.


----------



## AlyssaAC

*May 25th*
- Talked to all five of my villagers
- Dug up all fossils and picked up the weeds and branches
- Picked the fruit off the trees and sold it and then chopped them for wood materials 
- Resident Services was built today and I placed down my new campsite
- Caught the ant and fly and donated those to the museum, just need the flea now and all critters are caught for this month
- Saw Redd again for today and bought an artwork from him and the two pieces of furniture variants


----------



## xara

*may 24th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from étoile and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a barrel diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* marty moved in today!!! 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a zap suit and an orange-paint wall in return 
*☾* rilla was sick today so i brought her some medicine :’)
*☾* caught an orchid mantis for étoile and got a doctor’s coat in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* invited chelsea to the campsite for the 2nd time + crafted her a log bench and got a maid dress in return  
*☾* checked the shops; bought flower seeds and medicine from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

i’m finally all caught up omg. 

*may 25th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from chèvre! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a backyard lawn diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a diner sofa, a safety vest and a flight-crew uniform in return
*☾* returned a lost book to étoile and got a climbing wall in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* did some fishing and diving 
*☾* ordered an item 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bekaa

I earned the island designer pathing app for my phone today (whatever you call it). I have been hard at work to get to this point because I love making the paths. So, so happy.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday. 

5/25
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Saharah was visiting today, so I made sure to "pay" her a visit. 
• Bought more stuff from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue it. 
• Cleared out some storage space. 

5/26
• C.J. was here with a freestyle fishing challenge. Upon completion, I brought him three clownfish for a collectible. 
• Found a lost book on Shop Isle; after asking around, I brought it to Maddie, who turned out to be the owner. 
• Bought some customization kits and wrapping paper. 
• Completed today's NM+ bonus offers, which I haven't done in a while.
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Cleared out some more storage space.


----------



## xara

*may 26th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from beau and an item that i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a tea table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a fairy-tale dress, a sweatshirt and a brown shanty wall in return 
*☾* delivered a package for étoile from chèvre and got a sweatshirt in return 
*☾* caught a dace for rilla and got a caterpillar costume in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* sold my turnips 
*☾* ordered a few items 
*☾* worked on my lounge area 
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* crafted + customized a garden wagon and an illuminated tree
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/27
• Took the clown fish model out of the mail. 
• Ended up selling a ladybug I'd caught yesterday to Harry. 
• Redd was here today; after checking it out,  I left with a valiant statue! 
• Debated trying out the Pool Glitch, but I lost my patience going through the guides, and had no idea if it still worked, so the attempt was canceled. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I ended up finally completing the Smile Isle achievement today! It was the 2nd last achievement I had left to complete, now the K.K. Mania achievement is the only one I have left to do (just need to attend his concerts...38 more times...).


----------



## xara

*may 27th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from margie and items that i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a orange end table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a chima jeogori, aqua tile flooring, a go board and a parka dress in return 
*☾* caught a horse mackerel for marty and got a career jacket in return 
*☾* caught a wharf roach for marty and got a diner apron in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cedar sapling
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a few trades 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* cleaned up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* crafted a fishing rod
*☾* worked on and completed my lounge area!!
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/28
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Drift the Frog. 
• Made wishes on falling stars! (I think it may have been a small meteor shower!)
• Took the valiant statue out of the mail and straight to Blathers.
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for a rocket! 
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I wasn't ready for him to leave yet; I was thankfully able to change his mind. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Gwen inside! 
• Also found Gulliver passed out on the beach again. Finding the pieces took a little while.


----------



## maria110

I received photos from Mitzi, Megan, and Monty recently.  Mitzi asked to move away and I use Nook Mile Tickets to go searching for a new villager.  I met a lot of nice villagers but finally decided to invite Pudge.  He's never been on my islands before and is super cute.   I still need a bunch of photos of current villagers including Olive, Butch, Bluebear, Grizzly, and others.  In real life, I ordered a few more fan made amiibo cards for some villagers including Apollo and Angus and Velma.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I got some more terraforming done and have now created a tropical forest path in in between three cliffs. Hopefully once the trees grow it’ll look like a winding path that connects to a few areas. I also placed down a fair amount of custom pathing that I’m pleased with after putting it off for so long.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i started on my post office
i started making yards for poppy & sally ^^
i made adjustments to the river at exit/entrence of my orchard *depending what end you go into it from*


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/29
• Recieved a sombrero in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Collected star fragments from the beach. (Found a large fragment and three Gemini fragments!)
•  Marina asked me if I would catch her a yellow butterfly; ended up catching one after I left Nook's Cranny. And, surprising me, she rewarded me with Marina's Photo! (YESSSSSS! Finally! XD )
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Crafted a Rocket! One step closer to building the Robot Hero! 
• Had a LOT of fossils assessed and then sold for a ton of bells. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Safari. 
• Put a lot of bells into savings. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i adjusted sally & poppy's flower beds to have more variety
blanche taught me the last snooty reaction: love ^^


----------



## Bloodflowers

@Bluelady kindly let me visit their island to sell turnips and I made over 4 million bells 

I tore down my entrance once again and rebuilt it. Of course I’m still not happy with it 

I moved Pashminas house to a new spot nestled into a cliff... I actually meant to move Nan there instead sgsghsj 

Tank wanted to move and I wished him bon voyage!


----------



## Fye

Finally did a "tour" photoshoot I was planning for my island journal. Took pics of every room in three of my alt's houses: an inn, a restaurant, and a community center. I used the call a resident service for the first time to include other island residents in the backgrounds of the pictures and it worked really well! Since I only have one spare controller right now I could only invite one resident at a time and would switch them out for every room, but it's a really nifty feature so I'm glad it's in there! Definitely made the tour pictures feel more alive


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/30
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 234,570 points!  (Thank you, Marina! )
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Hit some rocks to replenish my iron stores. 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Checked out some custom designs.


----------



## Bobbo

I had one of my favorite villagers, Bob, move to my island!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/31
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Bumped into Celeste, who then gave me a recipe for Sci-fi flooring. 
• Hit some rocks to replenish my iron stores. 
• Leif was here today, but I didn't buy anything. 
• Bought a pair of pants from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue it.


----------



## Bluebellie

I made a soccer field. It came out beautiful. 
I got two rocks to spawn on my island. Right in the middle of the soccer field, but oh well. I like how it looks anyways. 

I had no rocks spawning for months.


----------



## Rosch

I did the wedding event again, but this time for my 2nd character.

I also cleaned up a lot of wild hyacinths scattered around my island. I only intend to keep 8 of each color.


----------



## deana

I got a lot of things done today, and I was the 1 year anniversary of my island  Celebrated by just me lol 

-Checked the mail, collected some more streetlamps I ordered
-Cleaned up a ton of overgrown flowers as usual
-Checked for today's NPC it was Gullivarr so I let him be (don't need any pirate items)
-Moved my decorations to the new front of my recently relocated museum
-Did a little more decorating near the museum, placed the streetlamps, etc.
-Talked to my villagers
-Checked both shops
-Took down an unwanted fish market area I had built, wasn't feeling it anymore
-Completed some nook miles tasks
-Picked up and sold all the seashells from the beach
-Uploaded my dream address for the first time


----------



## maria110

I made a night market on another island which I think looks kind of nice.  I worked a lot on my superhero island, trying to make it look sort of cityish.   Chops asked to move away and I went villager hunting and found Raymond on my 11th nook ticket.  I wasn't looking for him since he is on my other island but I decided to add him since I like him and his house looks nice in the area I had made for Chops' house.  Plus, if I ever need TBT or NMT, I can trade him.


----------



## annex

I've been working on my new character " Smokey The Bear. " He's the park ranger in my forest.  Today I finished his first aid room. Turned out better than I expected.


----------



## mertle

fourth day since restarting my island!! here’s a small list of accomplishments:

- watered flowers (hopefully we’ll see some hybrids soon!!)
- finished crafting furniture required for three plots
- placed first bridge
- opened nook’s cranny
- caught fish/bugs to donate when museum opens tomorrow
- planted another money tree
- earned bells to put towards house loan


----------



## Islander

I caught the saddle birchir, the last fish I needed to catch to complete that section of the critterpedia the first section I have ever completed in any ac game.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/1
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Timbra the Sheep. 
• Found a lost book outside my house; after asking around, I was able to get it back to its owner, Rex. 
• Hit some rocks to replenish my iron stores. 
• Flick was here today; I brought him some bugs to sell, along with three jewel beetles for a collectible. 
• Crafted some items to sell. 
• Bought more stuff from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue it, along with some new things. (I also bought new things from the seasonal section of the Special Goods tab on the phone app).
• Visited Harv's island to help out Reese and Cyrus. Afterwards, I ordered some items from Cyrus with the heart crystals I'd had saved up from last year. 
• Checked out a few more custom designs. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## xara

i’m a lil bit behind again,, whoops. 

*may 28th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from whitney! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a bamboo drum diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a jockey uniform, an old sewing machine, a sari and a metal can in return 
*☾* delivered a package for rilla from chèvre and got an emblem blazer in return 
*☾* caught a wharf roach for marty and got a silk shirt in return
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a few trades
*☾* reorganized my photo wall
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* bought back-bow socks (white) from kicks 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## bestfriendsally

just now, i TT'd a day forward to put a new incline in... & then went back to the day i belonged on :3


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/2
• Recieved one of Ingame Mom's aprons in the mail, this time in a different pattern! 
• Took my items from Cyrus out of the mail and put them into storage. 
• Took the Jewel Beetle model out of the mail.
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Delivered the gifts! (Some were mailed) 
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today; I had to dig through a lot of seaweed to find the phone...
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus.
• Did a little island decoration! (Gonna start doing this as seasons change) 
• Put a lot of bells into savings. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## th8827

I took May off to unlock the messy hairstyle. Got it and changed into it.
Did the Wedding event. Got a bench.
Commissioned a Dace model.


----------



## xara

*may 29th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from audie! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got an ironwood low table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; it was kevin! i didn’t invite him as i have no room atm  but he’s really cute! 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an anatomical model, a yellow-striped wall, a ninja costume and a dotted raincoat in return 
*☾* returned a lost book to étoile and got a pilot’s uniform in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a few trades
*☾* did some bug catching 
*☾* got king k.k. from mr. slider
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s


----------



## Nenya

I traveled to a mystery island and caught 23 whale sharks. I could have gotten more but my arm started hurting and I was tired after a couple of hours. Looking forward to selling them to CJ!


----------



## stitchmaker

Both island Main players completed turnip Nook Miles.  Happy that turnips are over.
All players got the new Shell DIY for this year.  Happy it only took 3 balloons for each player.
Last night Player 2 got her 10th villager photo.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Finally set up the area for my rock garden. Also saw a pic of what they call tree of life and set up 2 of them near my rock garden. Wish me luck that I get my rocks moved correctly.


----------



## xara

*may 30th*
*☾* checked the mail; received letters from rilla and the HHA and an item i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a backyard lawn diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a foosball table, an earbuds combo and a sweater-vest in return 
*☾* étoile was sick today so i brought her some medicine and she gave me her photo in return!! 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* customized étoile’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
*☾* planted some flowers 
*☾* deposited bells into the ABD 
*☾* invited chelsea to the campsite for the 3rd time + crafted her a wooden-block bed and got a noble zap suit in return. she’s booting out étoile and is officially moving in!! 
*☾* bought turnips from daisy mae and sold them 
*☾* checked the shops; bought medicine from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked my mail on my main.
I traded with Panda .
I retrieved the items from my mail after the trade and gates were closed and transferred items from storage to make room since I finally ran out of storage . 
ordered one of each of today’s variations of the seasonal items and a jockey’s uniform for tomorrow’s birthday hangout.
bought the new hat and two outfits at Able’s
I gave wrapped coconuts and finally got reneigh’s picture (she fell in a bunch of pitfalls a month or two ago so i was surprised i got it).
i got some more coconuts and wrapped them (bought more wrapping paper as well).
I gave spike wrapped coconuts and then sold the item he gave me (jockey’s outfit).
I wrapped some more coconuts after shaking some more off the tree.
I traded with nef. i did harv’s studio on all 4 characters and ordered myself in total: 10 bells and 4 of the cushions (don’t ask; I need two more white since i only bought 8 the other day ).

That’s it I think.


----------



## xara

*may 31st*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from marty and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a wooden double bed diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a toilet-cleaning set, a young-royal shirt and a blue subway-tile wall in return 
*☾* delivered a package for whitney from rilla 
*☾* delivered a package for sprinkle from chèvre and got a wrestler uniform in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found kiki and lala flooring and a printed layered shirt 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some bug catching 
*☾* checked the shops


----------



## DaisyFan

- Checked the mail
- Ordered lots of special items from Nook Shopping
- Took a couple of Reese and Cyrus' wedding pictures
- Visited Filbert's house for his birthday party and gave him an orange pumpkin as a present

That is all!


----------



## xara

*june 1st*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from the bank and some gifts from @Rairu (ily thank u )! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a wooden chest diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* chelsea moved in today!! 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a jockey’s helmet, a pink-striped wall and a blue two-toned tile wall in return 
*☾* margie was sick today so i brought her some medicine :’)
*☾* caught fleas off of beau and fuchsia 
*☾* delivered a package for chèvre from marty and got an oversized print dress in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a net 
*☾* ordered a flower-petal basket 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus at harv’s island and got a wedding bench + 14 heart crystals  
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for a mossy-garden wall; didn’t get any new rugs though 
*☾* checked the shops; bought a shiromuku, a white hakama with crest and a tsunokakushi from able’s + medicine and wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

th8827 said:


> I took May off to unlock the messy hairstyle. Got it and changed into it.
> Did the Wedding event. Got a bench.
> Commissioned a Dace model.



Wait, what?  Once you have the bedhead style, it will appear in your hairstyle options all the time?


----------



## xara

*june 2nd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from marty, a handmade apron from mom and an item i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a sleigh diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a layered tank, an astro dress and a baby romper in return  
*☾* caught a black bass for chèvre and got a layered sleeveless dress in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* ordered a thank-you dad apron, a nuptial bell, a nuptial ring pillow and a nuptial doorplate 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got a wedding chair + 14 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*june 3rd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a folding floor lamp from whitney and items i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a peach rug diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a zap suit, a blue camo wall and a white subway-tile wall in return 
*☾* did a treasure hunt with rilla and it took me less than a minute to find the treasure ! it was a jumper work suit 
*☾* caught a flea off of chelsea 
*☾* delivered a package for audie from rilla and got alpinist overalls in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found holey socks 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade
*☾* did some bug catching 
*☾* ordered the brown nuptial items and the black thank-you dad apron 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got a wedding candle set + 14 heart crystals 
*☾* commissioned a moth model from flick  
*☾* checked the shops; bought denim vests (black, white) from able’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Foreverfox

Moved stuff between islands in preparation for my catalog island!


----------



## Nodokana

New island
- Set up 3 plots from Nook
- Built bridge
- Chopped trees, hit rocks, caught some bugs
- Blathers tent opened up
- Unlocked Nooks from giving materials to build shop the previous day
- When villager hunting. Invited Tia, Zucker (I may move him out since I do have him in NL), and Bianca
- Crafted items 
- Learned various DIYs


----------



## ~Kilza~

I finally got the summer-shell rug DIY tonight, now I've learned and crafted every DIY that currently exists in the game!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Finally finished setting up for my rock circle garden. Now for the clean up. I did some path setting along with the maniquin. .


----------



## xara

i’m finally all caught up!  again lol 

*june 4th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a cacao tree from fuchsia, the moth model that i commissioned from flick and items i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a log bench diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a flame tee, a sunflower dress, a sparkly embroidered tank and a music-fest shirt in return 
*☾* delivered a package for margie from marty and got a chic tuxedo dress in return 
*☾* caught a sea bass for chèvre and got a straw boater in return 
*☾* returned a lost book to audie and got a lacy dress in return 
*☾* delivered a package for sprinkle from chèvre 
*☾* caught an orchid mantis for marty and got a puffy-sleeve blouse in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* got rid of some stuff that i had in storage i’m running out of room again 
*☾* planted some flowers 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got a wedding head table + 14 heart crystals
*☾*ordered the blue thank-you dad apron
*☾* helped out gulliver  
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JellyBeans

oh my gosh i completely forgot I can use this thread again for actual progress tracking! reset Cambry on the 3rd and so far my progress on Calico has been:
- paid off the tent miles + my first house loan of 98k
- found all the materials to build the shop
- donated enough to Blathers to get him out of his tent (with a growing collection of fish/bugs now waiting outside for him to accept)
- went to two NMT islands and invited Hornsby and Kitt once I build some plots for them
- getting to know Cherry and Ribbot 
- started some basic flower breeding


----------



## Aardbei

I haven't played today yet, but yesterday I caught the vampire squid, the giant trevally and the barreleye ! I'm so happy I finally found them after more than one year 

Today I hope I'll catch the last two fishes I miss, the mahi mahi and the giant snakehead !


----------



## bestfriendsally

yesterday, i caught my first wasp & suckerfish on a mystery island
on my own island, i caught my first whale shark ^^
but in all of that, i forgot to go & see reese & cyrus... sorry, reese & cyrus :<

but i emptied my apples off of my extra apple trees & sold all of my extra apple trees that was filling up my island...
& i put my last cherry tree into my orchard :3


----------



## maria110

I worked more on my gothic island and I'm still not happy with the front part of it.  I like the back parts of it.  I'm starting to wonder if I should take the black flowers and stuff to my other island, make that the goth island, and have this island be some other theme.

In other news, I bought a couple new games for my Switch but after trying them, I still want to play only ACNH.  The other games helped me appreciate again how good this game is.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I got Margie's Photo on my main island and Merengue's photo on my 2nd island. I was so happy


----------



## AlyssaAC

My new island is now at a point where I can relax and have some time to play other games. I finally got the last diy recipe for the Summer seasonal recipes and believe me, it was a lot of balloon popping. Now getting the rest of my villagers moved in. They are random ones for now until I get a three star rating and K.K. Slider.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind in posting, caught back up.

6/3
• Recieved a Sea Captain's Coat from Gullivarrr in the mail, this time in black! 
• Caused Rex to accidentally miss a bug he was trying to catch. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Hit some rocks to replenish my iron stores. 
• Crafted some items to sell. 
• Kicks was here, so I made sure to "pay" him  a visit.
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Helped Pekoe deliver a misplaced package to Kitty, but it turned out to actually be a surprise gift for me! 
• (Realized afterwards that I'd forgotten to help out Reese and Cyrus  )

6/4
• Maddie was thinking about moving away. Today, I finally relented, and agreed to let her go. I'm actually going to miss her 
• Delivered the gifts! (Some were sent through the mail)
• Did some more island decoration. 
• Witnessed a conversation between Plucky and Marshal about potential filming locations and points about Shione. Plucky wasn't as gung-ho about it as Marshal was. 
• Saharah was here today, so I made sure to "pay" her a visit. 
• (Realized afterwards that I'd ONCE AGAIN failed to help out Reese and Cyrus...  )

6/5
• Maddie's moving day was announced by Isabelle, and I stopped by to wish her luck. I also made a post for her on the bulletin board. I really am gonna miss her 
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Moody. 
• Bought a few more seasonal items from the Nookphone app. 
• Remembered to help Reese and Cyrus this time! 
• Put a lot of bells into savings.


----------



## xara

*june 5th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a fossil from beau, a hula doll from gulliver (my alts got a geisha wig and a 2nd hula doll), gifts from @Rairu  and items i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a wooden chair diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a wrestler uniform, mariachi clothing, a bowling shirt and a bathrobe in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* embarked on my journey to craft all furniture diy recipes - 136 more to go!
*☾* tweaked my basement a bit
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got a wedding pipe organ + 10 heart crystals
*☾* ordered the red thank-you dad apron 
*☾* got k.k. chorale from mr. slider
*☾* checked the shops; bought a lacy dress (yellow) from able’s 
☾ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Stnh

Today I learned like 50 new diy's that's about it. I bought down stuff off of others but nothing that much cooler


----------



## TalviSyreni

I picked up all my star fragments after visiting an island last night that had a meteor shower. Other than that I got some major terraforming done around my resident services that will eventually house Nooks Cranny & Able Sisters on either side of a big cliff and a few waterfalls.


----------



## JellyBeans

we're onto day three? in calico i believe
- blathers opened the museum so i could finally donate the hoard i'd placed outside in preparation
- caught some sharks
- unlocked Harv's island and so did my first day of wedding season (so much harder with the bare minimum catalog i'm working with wow)
- visited an island to get the missing fruit 
- Hornsby officially moved in
- realised i'd missed the opportunity to go to a third nook mile island so third plot is taken by piper
- paid off half of the 198k house loan
- bought some turnips


----------



## maria110

I began to change my superhero island to a gothic island and I'll make the other island into a wildwood or maybe do a pirate theme.


----------



## Serabee

Finally got Jacob's picture! In the past week or two or so I've gotten, lessee... I think Ava's, Gonzo's, Octavian's, Dom's, and Paula's as well. Now I just need Audie and Lily's!

And Gonzo asked to move out, so tomorrow I'm planning on a leisurely day of island-hopping (and laundry/dusting, but oh well)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/6
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 235,444 points! (Yay! It went up! )
• Cleared out some more storage space. 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Changed my outfit and hairstyle for warm weather! 
• Ran into Pekoe, and discovered she was wearing the Punkish Peacoat! It looked adorable on her!!!  
• Began the search for a new neighbor! I exchanged Nook Miles for 10 tickets to Island hop, and promptly ran into these villagers: Dora the Mouse, Static the Squirrel, Biskit the Dog, and Pashmina the Goat!
• Replenished my material stores by chopping wood and hitting rocks. 
• Crafted some items and collected a lot of fruit to sell.
• Got attacked by mosquitoes... 
• Ended up inviting Pashmina to Shione! (And laughed about it a bit, since she also exists on my dad's island  )
• Got to work on Pashmina's yard! Picked out new flowers, furnishing, and fencing, and updated the paths nearby! 
• Helped Marshall deliver a present to Kitty. It turned out to be a pink figure skating dress, and it matched her eyeshadow perfectly. 
• Bought more customization kits and wrapping paper. 
• Customized items to get them catalogued...
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again!


----------



## VanitasFan26

On Destiny (my main island) I went Nook Mile Hunting and I got Gonzo my dreamie villager and I invited him. Only took me 6 Nook Mile Tickets to get him. So glad to have found him.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked the mail on my main and alts.

My main’s storage is full so each time I opened a package i had to take something from my storage.  I have been moving bugs and fish out by the plaza to make room. 

I picked some weeds. I dropped an extra bell I bought by an alt’s house to store with the extra ones I ordered with her.

I designed a wedding room for cyrus and reese and ordered extra furniture; did quick room full of chairs for my alts.

I retrieved and placed a green nova light from my storage onto a bell I have o ur.

I crafted a wooden chair and customized it to dark brown. I placed it by a table I have out.

I sold some stuff that I had in my storage that I didn’t need.

I dug up some flowers I don’t need and sold them. 

I maybe come back in the game later to use my amiibos at harv’s studio to try a different idea to sketch or draw.


----------



## maria110

Received photos from Sprocket and Victoria.  <3


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/7 (raining) 
• Pashmina moved in today! I stopped by to say hi! (and to finish up her yard; I like how it turned out! ) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Jay the Bird. 
• C.J. was here today with a small-fry fishing challenge; upon completion, I brought him three surgeonfish for a collectible. 
• Pekoe told me that Plucky had gotten sick, so I made sure to swing by the store and get her some medicine. 
• Found a lost bag near Kitty's house; after asking around, I was able to return it to its owner, Rex. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Pango inside! 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again!
• Checked out some custom designs.


----------



## Rosch

Audie finally gave me her photo.
Now if only Ankha or Marty would ask to move out...


----------



## Snek

I bought 5 Dragon boats on Nook Shopping. Not sure what I have planned for them yet. 

Got my other 4 PCs to register firefly in Nookipedia


----------



## twins

I made a vintage flower market camper <3


----------



## your local goomy

I got enough donations for the Museum, started construction on my first bridge, set up the 3 new villager plots, and filled two of them with Bangle and Marina! Not sure about who my lazy villager will be, though.

EDIT: the random lazy that decided to move in was Sherb! Seems he decided to come back from my last island! Super thrilled to have him!!!


----------



## xara

forgot to post on sunday. 

*june 6th*
*☾* checked the mail; received letters from rilla and the HHA + items i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got an iron doorplate diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a layered sleeveless dress, a hula top, a visual-punk dress and a paisley bandanna in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* began redecorating my main room 
*☾* crafted and customized a bunch of items
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* cleaned up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain
*☾* planted a few new flowers 
*☾* ordered some items 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got a wedding welcome board, a reese & cyrus photo plate and 8 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops; bought flower seeds and wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## S.J.

8 June

I'm afraid, despite playing for quite some time, I didn't do much today.

 I happened to be up before 5 am today, so I went to Harv's and completed yesterday's wedding photo session.
 Completed today's photo session. It was the garden theme, and I used the starry-night sky wallpaper to make it an evening garden theme.
 I took about 50 fossils out of my storage and had Blathers assess them.
 Then I sold them all at Nooks.
 Also sold a lot of flowers from my inventory as I tried to re-landscape some areas of my island.
 Checked my shops. I'm trying to collect all of the winter clothes this year, because I didn't bother last year. I'm still finding new things I haven't seen.
 Visited Agnes. Talked to all the villagers that were out and about in the plaza and main areas.
 Snapped photos of my villagers singing in a group in the plaza. I always find it so cute when they sing in groups. 
 Went to Harv's and took photos of me and Agnes.
 Tried different clothes on Agnes at Harv's to use for gifting.

It's been snowing lightly the last two days, so I'm excited to see what tomorrow's weather is like. I have lots of new flower buds that have sprouted that I'll need to dig up tomorrow.


----------



## VanitasFan26

All I did was just water the black roses yesterday and today I got another gold rose to finish off my golden rose garden on Twilight.


----------



## Autumn247

-Caught a centipede and donated it to the museum
-Dug up/got assessed/sold fossils
-Fished, a LOT. and sold them all
-Ordered stuff from the special goods section of the catalog 
-Stitches asked if he should move and I said no, because he isn't allowed to leave my island lol
-Caught a flea on Cube


----------



## maria110

Received photos from Stinky, Benedict, and Big Top.


----------



## Kattea

I went on an art buying spree! I bought all the common paintings on Nookazon that don't cost a fortune. Now I just need to wait for Redd to bring those rare expensive paintings and statues.


----------



## your local goomy

Sherb moved in! Either Marina or Bangle is moving in tomorrow, I'm not quite sure who's moving first, but I got both of their houses ready for them. I also unlocked Harv's island, so I'll be getting to Wedding Season stuff soon! I got a ton of fish and sea creatures for the Museum...once construction is finally over. I also learned a lot of DIY recipes, used Nook Miles to buy some hairstyles and hair colors, as well as (finally) getting the standard fishing rod, net, etc. My island also has a new fruit: pears! This means that counting coconuts, I currently have 4 different fruits.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/8
• Took the surgeonfish model out of the mail. 
• Saharah was visiting today, so I stopped by to "pay" her a visit. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Kevin inside!  It's been so long! And thanks to the recipe he included, I've learned how to build an iron frame! 
• Pashmina seems to be getting along with everyone just fine, as I found her singing with Kitty and Rex in the plaza. 
• Removed some excess flower growth. 
• Crafted some items to sell. 
• Customized items and did a little more Island decoration. 
• Pekoe asked me if I would catch her a goldfish; after six attempts, I proved successful. She also then bought the crawfish I'd caught in the process.
• Poor Marina had fleas!  (How do octopuses even GET fleas? )
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again! 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## bestfriendsally

yesterday & today's been all work & no play :<

i mean, i've been removing ramps, smashing land & moving the campsite, jakey's house, julian's house & the able sisters, in prep for doing my pastal kidcore island  ... but i think it'll be worth it :>


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/9 (got a vaccine today, so today was short) 
• Label was visiting today, this time with a vacation themed outfit challenge--which I pulled off with this outfit. 
(I don't normally wear skirts or glasses, so I'm glad it turned out well!) 


I received a pair of pink LaBelle sunglasses as a reward.
• I've ended up with the nickname "Lollipop" thanks to Gayle, due to the fact that I just can't bring myself to tell her no. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again! (And got an extra 10 heart crystals from both Harv and Cyrus!)



• Traded a bunch of heart crystals to Cyrus for a bunch of wedding flower stands (which I plan to customize and use as seasonal island decor once they arrive).
• Checked on Pashmina again to make sure she was adjusting well; she told me she had a odd dream about making a weird baked squash with Marina with unconventional ingredients, and then learning the hard way after waking up that it didn't taste good. At the very least, it wasn't a nightmare, so I'll take it as a good sign. She also seems to have become friends with Pekoe! (It's been so long since I've had a new villager, I've forgotten how exciting it is! )


----------



## your local goomy

I was dog-sitting for a neighbor, so I didn't do much today. Bangle moved in today! That means that the final tutorial villager is Marina! That means I'll be able to start placing empty plots down! I have a few villagers reserved, so I can't wait to finally move them in! Gulliver was on the island, so I'm anticipating to see what I get from him. I caught a whopping 5 tarantulas, one for the museum, 3 for an eventual model, and one for a new pet! Wisp was on my island, so I helped him, opted for more expensive clothing, and got a wizard's robe. Since the acorn and pine cone season is ending on the southern hemisphere, I grinded the last of those that I needed to craft some final items.


----------



## _Rainy_

It’s been awhile since I’ve posted in here. Today was a stereotypical day. I bought medicine for Vivian but forgot why I bought it and took it myself before remembering and having to buy a new one. Saw pirate gulliver and ignored him. Donate a new fish to the museum and forgot to read what Blathers said about the fish. I also managed to get a new diy somehow and I’m logging in too late for the third time in a row and missed the wedding pictures for today


----------



## mirukushake

My daughter wanted Judy for our island and I managed to get her with only 8 NMTs! So now my island is almost half new villagers (Judy, Raymond, Sherb, and Dom) and I guess I can never let them leave now because I probably used up all my island hopping/campsite luck at this point.


----------



## Rosch

Not really an accomplishment but... I've been waiting for one of my villagers to move (either Ankha or Marty). But when someone does, it's not them. And I don't want to TT just for the heck of it.

So today, Buzz asked to move out. I thought of declining but since I have his amiibo card, I've decided to let him move out and invite him back in later after the new villager settles in.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Played today for the first time in weeks. Did some island cleaning, sold some stuff, helped Gulliver, did some island hopping to replace a villager. Did the wedding thing (though there's really no point with the repetitive items from last year). Also bought some of the limited time items from the catalog...(man, there are a lot of those right now).


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/10 (post-vaccine pain got me feeling like a zombie  )
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Took the 8 wedding flower stands I'd requested out of the mail and prepared them for customization and placement.
• Stockpiled some daytime bugs and fish so I wouldn't have to look for them for my villagers later (since I'm not usually on before 4pm).
• Redd was visiting today, but I unfortunately already had the real versions of all four art pieces on display 
• Finally got to see the inside of Pashmina's house, as well as her first house guest: Kitty.
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again! Multiple shrooms were involved...


----------



## Rajescrossing

Today I was hunting for new villager since Diana moved out today. I was hunting with 10nmts and on the 10thnmt I found stitches, I was so excited and happy that I found him  .  I wasn’t even looking for him


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/11 (raining hard) 
• Took my loot from Cyrus out of the mail, customized it all, and placed it around the island. 
• Ran into Pashmina, whose feelings about the heat and humidity matched my own to a T. (since we're having nasty-muggy-towel weather in real life, too)
• Gulliver washed up on shore today (not surprising, given the weather). It took a little longer than expected to find the missing components. 
• Harry apparently misplaced a planner, and he came running over to me to ask me if I would help him find it. He must've just noticed it was missing, as I found it LITERALLY a few feet away from him. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again! A Mermaid wall was set up when I arrived, and so I pulled in the girls for this one:



• Tried to hunt down some Goldfish, all I caught were frogs...
• Made 20 bags of bait to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Logged on and bought some seasonal items... it's winter!!


----------



## Rosch

Went island hopping today looking for either Lobo, Kyle, or Marshal. Struck gold and found Lobo on my 57th ticket. Literally struck gold too because it was a money rock island. So happy.


----------



## xara

looks like i’ve got some more catching up to do. 

*june 7th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from margie and items i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a doghouse diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a jumper work suit, a camo tee, an athletic jacket and a lattice wall in return 
*☾* delivered a package for marty from chèvre and got bunny ears in return 
*☾* caught a flea off of sprinkle 
*☾* caught a catfish for chelsea and got a denim cap in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a gym tee
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* continued redecorating my main room
*☾* ordered some items
*☾* crafted and customized a few things 
*☾* began cleaning up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 14 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops; bought sleeveless dress shirts (green, pink, white) from able’s and wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*june 8th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a blue-design kitchen mat from chèvre and items i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a jungle flooring diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; it was doc! i didn’t invite him but he’s cool :’)
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a comedian’s outfit, a camo tee and 2 mesh caps in return  
*☾* delivered a package for rilla from chelsea and got a tiger-face tee dress in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a sapling 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* continued redecorating my main room 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a net and a shell table 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* ordered an item 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 4 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’ve redesigned where my house will sit by putting it on a huge cliff with a small river running by that will connect with a diagonal bridge. I also added in some waterfalls and a river to connect it up to my river mouth. Overall I love how it’s turned out as I’m usually so fussy when it comes to terraforming in general.


----------



## maria110

I finally received photos from Rocket and Butch.  I decided to keep Butch on my pirate island since he's a salty dog for sure.  I gave him a pirate hat and he loved it.  I hope he will wear it.  I worked a long time on the pirate island but I didn't get much done.  I found Gullivarr and time traveled back and forth to him to keep finding the communicator and getting pirate items.  

Rocket is on the goth island so I'll probably replace her with Muffy or Agnes or Jacques.


----------



## Bekaa

I have recently reset, so slogging forward to try to get to the point where I can terraform. And make paths. I have six villagers on my island so far, so working on getting a few more. Trying to get my island attractive enough to attract a camper.


----------



## maria110

Brought back Zell and started to reinvite Beau.  I'm probably going to bring back more of my favorite deer like Fauna and Lopez and Erik.  And maybe a couple goats like Kidd and Chèvre.


----------



## xara

*june 9th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a smoker from chelsea and an item i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a water pump diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a brown botanical-tile wall, a blue tile wall, a lacy shirt and denim overalls in return 
*☾* returned a lost book to fuchsia and got an oversized print dress in return 
*☾* caught a dorado for marty and got a tropical hat in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* crafted an ironwood clock 
*☾* ordered a blue thank-you dad apron 
*☾* searched for some new designs to use 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops; bought a pocket tee (light blue) from able’s and wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind in posting, but now I'm caught back up. 


6/12
• At long last, I finally recieved the Golden Shovel recipe from Gulliver!!!  (and then I created it, also earning the final Golden milestone! )
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents. 
• Removed some excess flower growth.
• Helped Pashmina return a borrowed item to Plucky (seems like she's made friends just fine! ) ; ended up with a puffy-sleeve blouse.
• Crafted some items to sell.
• Went fishing for collectible specimens, caught considerably more Goldfish. 
• Popped a balloon and found a recipe for a Summer-shell rug inside! 
• Crafted more fish bait. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played Agent K.K. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again! (discovered the café-curtain wall, I need it in my life) Ended up earning a record 18 heart crystals (the most I usually earn is 15)!

6/13
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 235,946 points! (Yay, it went up! )
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents. 
• Helped Pashmina return a forgotten item to Plucky, who'd left it behind at her house; ended up with a flapper dress, this time. 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Resumed specimen fishing, found more Ranchu Goldfish this time! I love how how round they are, they're so cute! 
• Made more fish bait.
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again! 

6/14
• Caught a lot of blinky-butts! (Fireflies; my grandmother calls them that, and it's stuck with me since I was little)
• Witnessed Kitty admiring the cat grass in her yard... She said it was pretty and that it made her happy, but I don't think she realized the humor present at the time. Also ended up selling her a frog I'd caught yesterday.
• Kicks was here today, and so I bought a few things from him so that I could catalogue them. 
• Poor Marina had fleas again! 
• Talked to Pashmina about weird rumors,  such as the ones involving her moving to the island (ie. To fight a giant sea monster).
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Put a loot of bells into savings. 
• Made a few more bags of bait. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again!  (Three words: Too. Much. Pink. )

6/15
• Caught a ton of rare butterflies! And a Banded Dragonfly! 
• Helped Pashmina return another borrowed item, this time to Marina. 
• Leif was here today, although I didn't buy anything. 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again!
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents. (Two were sent through the mail. )
• Went fishing for more specimens, this time in the river. Caught only one Betta 
• Cleared out a ton of storage space. 
• Bought more customization kits and wrapping paper. 
• Ran into Rex, who promptly mixed up the words "psychic" and "psychotic".
• Dug up a bunch of Manila clams and made 20 bags of bait from them. 
• Witnessed Gayle exhausting herself with her exercise routine...
• Witnessed a conversation between Kitty and Rex; apparently, Rex didn't know/ didn't remember what the J in PB&J stood for, and it was driving Kitty up the walls that he couldn't figure it out. 
• Accidentally made a surplus of nets whilst trying to craft a replacement fishing rod because I want paying attention 
• Checked out a bunch of custom designs.


----------



## Nodokana

Throughout the last week:
- Participated in wedding season & got heart crystals. Traded the crystals with Cyrus for wedding themed items.
- Traded
- Built a bridge
- Found a place for Ables. Used up free week of online and downloaded codes. 
- Built the campsite. Forced villager: Pietro
- Found out I didn't save when villager hunting and lost Bianca. Ended up with Anicotti...
- Time traveled to move out villagers. Moved out Rocket for Kiki and Biff for Blanche.
- Invited Pekoe, Flurry, and Goldie via time traveling to campsite and gave them souvenirs. Plan to move in as permanent villagers once space is available. 
- Built a plot of land and moved in Felicity. 
- Bought nook miles items
- Paid off loan
- Upgraded house
- Chopped trees + hit rocks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/16
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today; it luckily didn't take too long to find the phone. 
• Pashmina asked me if I would catch a butterfly for her; luckily for her, I'd just caught a great purple emperor a few minutes ago.
• Bought more wrapping paper. 
• Cleared out some more storage space. 
• Gave Marina a fancy mum wreath for her door. (I once gave her a shell wreath, but I never saw it again) 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again! 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## meo

- got the DAL plane model on main island :3
- bought more clothes from able's for my catalog

-recently reset second island and made the 3 villager plots today
- made some trips to my main island to pickup items/bells I saved
- unlocked some nook miles perks (bigger bag space, cosmetics)
- paid home loan


----------



## TalviSyreni

I did a fair amount of interior decorating today by getting the basic layout of my kitchen in place. This was followed by some more celestial inspired custom bedroom items which looks gorgeous altogether. Oh and I managed to snag some free DIY’s from another player here on the forum.

Now all I need to do is hunt down some beach house inspired custom designs for other areas of my house.


----------



## xara

*june 10th*
i’m taking forever to catch up lol

*☾* checked the mail; received items i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a orange dress diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a lacy tank, denim overalls, a caveman tank and an oversized shawl overshirt in return 
*☾* delivered a package for whitney from chelsea and got an embroidered tank in return 
*☾* caught a seahorse for rilla and got a striped maxi dress in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a mini-cactus set 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* purchased the custom designs portal 
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for field flooring; got a new rug (purple persian)!!
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/17
• Recieved a Pirate Dress in the mail from Gullivarrr, this time in red! 
• Saharah was visiting today! (I found her hanging around outside my house) I made sure to "pay" her a visit. 
• Poor Kitty was sick!  I made sure to drop by the store and get her some medicine.
• Chatted a lot with Patty, Pekoe, and Pashmina. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again! Ended up having a Piratical Wedding Reception! 


 (So far, this has been my favorite setting!)
(The Band O' Pirates in the UR corner was fun to put together! )
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## maria110

My one island was not working out so I reset it.


----------



## JKDOS

I caught the Mahi Mahi on my second island (after about 60 bait)  :'D


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/18
• Flick was here today! I brought him a LOT of bugs to sell, along with three Tiger butterflies for a collectible. 
• Delivered the gifts! (3 were sent through the mail) 
• Chatted a lot with Patty, Kitty, Pekoe, and Pashmina.
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Caught a scorpion outside Resident Services that was getting ready to antagonize Pekoe, Harry, and Kitty. I later brought it to Flick, who was happy to take it off of my hands. 
• An announcement for Marina's birthday appeared on the bulletin board! 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again! When I saw the Spooky Wall already set up, I knew it was time; a Frightfully Phan-tastic Ceremony was in order, and blessed by our lord of Halloween! (I ended up taking two sets of pictures, one with company and one without; as you can see, it didn't occur to me that I'd pressed the wrong button for picture taking in the first set) 






• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## smug villager

Today I did a little landscaping, mostly just placing a few items, moving trees and flowers, and minimal terraforming and I did a lot of trades on Nookazon. Decorated around Raymond's house, and I'm really happy with how it's all coming along!


----------



## xara

*june 11th*
*☾* checked the mail
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a mum wreath diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a vertical-stripes shirt, a sea hanten shirt, a gold-print tee and a garbage can in return  
*☾* caught a queen alexandra’s birdwing for marty and got a camo tee in return
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a garbage pail 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* ordered a green thank-you dad apron (the last one i needed)!
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* bought a mysterious painting from redd 
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I worked on my newly reset island. I want to see how far I can get with Blathers still in his tent.  I love his tent.  I wouldn't mind having an entire island designed around the aesthetic of Blathers' tent.  I wish my character's tent was more that color and style.  I also love the small museum though so I might eventually upgrade to that.  My other island has the big museum.  The only problem with having the small museum is that Redd shows up but won't let you buy anything.  On the other hand, I love seeing Redd walking around the island.


----------



## JellyBeans

not quite sure the last time i updated but its been a while i think. today's progress (and quite possibly the last week's progress mixed in)
- built a second bridge
- all 10 plots have been placed, with my final villager moving in tomorrow
- placed a plot for Able Sisters
- grew my first few hybrids
- almost finished paying off another house loan for the upstairs
- reached a two star island rating 
- had a meteor shower!


----------



## xara

*june 12th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a square backpack from beau, a mysterious painting from redd and an item i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a wooden full-length mirror diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a basketball tank, a lacy shirt, a vertical-stripes shirt and marty’s photo in return!! 
*☾* caught a dorado for rilla and got a layered tank in return 
*☾* delivered a package for marty from chèvre and got a rubber apron in return  
*☾* delivered a package for chelsea from chèvre 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* customized marty’s photo + an iron garden table and placed them outside of his house 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 16 heart crystals 
*☾* got k.k. island from mr. slider 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*june 13th*
*☾* checked the mail; received letters from chèvre and the HHA!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a bonsai shelf diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a lecture-hall bench, a flapper dress and a kids’ smock in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* crafted a wooden toolbox 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*june 14th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from rilla!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a cardboard sofa diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a ninja costume, a pink blossoming wall and a sleeved apron in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* crafted a shovel, an iron garden table, an autumn wall and coloured-leaves flooring
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 14 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## peachycrossing9

June 20th:

- Checked mail, and grabbed out furniture I had ordered for interior decorating.
- Completed my bedroom in my house. 
- Talked to all my villagers- Wolfgang had a thought bubble and wanted to move away. I said no way sir, you never can leave. 
- Went and talked to Tom Nook so I could relocate my house to it's new spot. 
- Dug up a bunch of flowers and moved them to the beach, so I could start terrforming a spot for more villager houses to go. 
- Did a bit of diving and caught a Red King Crab, Flatworm and Venus' Flower Basket for Blathers. Had to do some time travelling to catch them. 
- Also did some fishing and caught a Sturgeon and Great White Shark for Blathers.
- Sold some stuff on Nookazon that was cluttering my storage.


----------



## xara

*june 15th*
*☾* checked the mail; received cream and sugar from margie! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got an iron hanger stand diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; it was deli! i didn’t invite him, but he seems nice :’)
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a tango dress, a chef’s outfit and a cute floor lamp in return 
*☾* beau wasn’t feeling well today, so i brought him some medicine 
*☾* caught a dorado for chelsea and got a mobile in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* crafted a net 
*☾* ordered a sunflower rug 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 12 heart crystals 
*☾* commissioned a great white shark model from cj 
*☾* checked the shops; bought medicine from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*june 16th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from fuchsia, a great white shark model from c.j. and an item i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got an aroma pot diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a layered tank, a pinball machine and common flooring in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 12 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops


----------



## Kattea

Today I made good progress towards completing my museum by catching a Stringfish, Napoleonfish, and Mahi Mahi (all for 40 fishbait total)! Now I just need the Golden Trout and King Salmon, so I'll be done in September. I also farmed rare beetles on mystery islands and caught many many Golden Stags, but still no Giraffe Stag. :C


----------



## xara

*june 17th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from margie! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a cherry speakers diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a wheelchair, a firefighter uniform and a diner chair in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some diving 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops; bought surfing shorts (all) from able’s and wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TalviSyreni

Playing on the weekends always seems to revolve around major terraforming, which is exactly what I did yesterday. Firstly I tweaked my entrance to make it a little bigger so I can fit more seasonal items to make it look more pretty overall. Then I added another diagonal bridge that connects to one side of the entrance cliff and one of my beaches. Then lastly I started reworking what will eventually become my residences village area by adding a waterfall that flows into river that will run down the middle and cascade into a waterfall down to the lower section so I can have a double bridge.

Fingers crossed it all looks good and flows nicely from area to the next when it's eventually finished.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind in posting, got caught back up. 

6/19 (thunderstorm) 
• (While I was logging in, I got ti witness Marshal take one look at the weather, change his mind, and head back inside like "Screw this, I'm out."  )
• Took the tiger butterfly model out of the mail. 
• Chatted a lot with Patty, Kitty, Pekoe, and Pashmina. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again, finally got to put the customized Turkey Day items to good use. 
• Checked out some more custom designs. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Salsa. 

6/20 (Happy Father's Day! ) (Also, another thunderstorm) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 235,946 points, the same as last week. 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Tammy the Bear Cub. 
• Removed some excess flower growth. 
• Chatted a lot with Kitty, Pekoe, Patty, and Pashmina.
• Hit some rocks to replenish some material stores. 
• Crafted some items to sell. 
• An announcement for the upcoming Bug-Off appeared on the Bulletin Board. As it turns out, it's going to be on the same day as Marina's birthday. 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. 
• Decided against helping out Reese and Cyrus today; for some reason, I was exhausted...

6/21
• Kitty was considering moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. 
• Kitty also told me that Gulliver had washed up on shore again. It took a little longer to find the missing communicator parts than I'd expected, but it was still done pretty fast. 
• Helped Patty return an item to Marshal, who'd left it behind at her house. 
• Found a lost bag nearby my house; after asking around a bit, I was able to get it back to Marina. 
• Put a lot of bells into savings.
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again.


----------



## Nenya

A few days ago I invited Octavian to come and live on my island (with an amiibo). He is moved in now...yay! I am on my third day of inviting Maddie (peppy dog) to move in (with a WA card). We'll see how this goes...looks like there is conflicting info about this process on the internet (surprise! surprise! surprise!).

Yesterday I filled in a pond and dug one out in another area. Also moved my tiny fruit orchard (one of each fruit) to my campsite area to make room for the new pond.

And...I completed the Nook Miles achievement for chopping wood!


----------



## xara

*june 18th*
*☾* checked the mail
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a natural garden table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got miko attire, a firefighter uniform and a mounted black bass in return 
*☾* returned a lost book to sprinkle and got a zigzag-print dress in return 
*☾* caught a long locust for chevre and got a plastic pool in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some bug catching and diving 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* ordered a few sanrio items 
*☾* helped out gulliver 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*june 19th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle, a sombrero from gulliver and items i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a golden flooring diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a white botanical-tile wall, a tango dress and a maxi shirtdress in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a cedar sapling 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching
*☾* ordered some more sanrio items and a danger tank
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* got k.k. tango from mr. slider
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*june 20th*
*☾* checked the mail; received letters from marty + the HHA and items i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials
*☾* got a pear hat diy from my daily diy bottle
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got white-brick flooring, a sari and chelsea’s photo in return!!! 
*☾* delivered a package for chelsea from chevre and got a painter’s coverall in return
*☾* returned a lost item to audie and got a flight-crew uniform in return
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles
*☾* sold stuff
*☾*did a trade
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* got a pearl from pascal
*☾* checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for saturday’s bug-off
*☾* ordered another sanrio item and new outfits for rilla and chevre
*☾* customized chelsea’s photo and added it to my photo wall
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/22
• Recieved a Geisha Wig in the mail from Gulliver, this time in grey instead of blue. 
• Also recieved a Gallant Statue in the mail from Harry, It turned out to be real, upon inspection, and it also turned out that I didn't have it in the museum yet, so I took it over to Blathers. 
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Chatted a lot with Kitty, Patty, Pekoe, and Pashmina. 
• Leif was here today; this time, I sold him some weeds. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again. 
• Checked out some custom designs...


----------



## xara

*june 21st *
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from whitney and an item i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a clothesline diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a milkmaid dress in return 
*☾* caught a wharf roach for chevre and _finally_ got her photo in return!!! 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade 
_*☾*_ did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals
*☾* customized chevre’s photo and added it to my photo wall
*☾* helped out gulliver 
*☾* checked the shops; bought flower seeds and wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*june 22nd*
at last, i am once again caught up lol

*☾* checked the mail; received a very odd letter from rilla and a turban from gulliver! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a money flooring diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; it was rasher! i didn’t invite him but he’s not bad :’)
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an upright locker in return 
*☾* caught an arapaima for rilla and got a viking top in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and 3 clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing
*☾* ordered a new dress for rilla 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for some racetrack flooring; sadly didn’t get any new rugs, though 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished one of my beaches which is nice since I tore down most of them.

I finally figured out where to place the carp banner. I’ve been wanting to have it on my island since it came out, but it wasn’t fitting anywhere.

I made some changes to my lunar lander  area. I loved it before , but now I can’t argue that it looks soooo much better. This is definetly my favorite in game item.

I made some changes to my hospital area.
im not sure just yet if I like the changes. Something was off before I started messing with the area, and something still feels off.
can’t figure out how to make the fencing work.


----------



## NicksFixed

Not my own accomplishment, but I FINALLY got the Rocket recipe from Celeste !! I've been waiting for over a year !! Plus, my Venice-style area is beginning to look good  Such a great day xD


----------



## maria110

Adorable Pudge gave me his photo!


----------



## Venn

For the first time in my entire AC Gameplay (from GC on) I HAVE FULLY COMPLETED THE MUSEUM! 
I have finally donated the last two art pieces that I needed to completed. For once, EVERY SECTION IS FULLY COMPLETE. This is the first time for the museum itself and EACH section. It is so nice to have it feel complete for once after all these years.


----------



## Beanz

Earlier this month, I once again restarted my island. I decided to call this one Yoshi bc it sounds cute.

Today:

-Finally got K.K to play on Yoshi
-Got to ability to lay paths/terraform from Nook
-Got custom design paths from the kiosk
-Laid down paths and im done putting down paths for the first half of the island
-Planted trees
-fixed apart of a river
-uploaded dream address 

I know it doesn’t look like a lot but it took me a few hours, im actually happy with my island for once and i’ve decided that im not going to hold myself up to unrealistic expectations with major terraforming. I want to keep my layout relatively the same.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/23 (raining)
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Spork inside! 
• Chatted with Kitty, Pekoe, and Patty (couldn't figure out where Pashmina was).
• Redd was here, but I already had the genuine piece he had on display...  ... so I ended up buying a menu chalkboard and a diner table instead. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again. The scene was green as can be. 
• Checked out a few more custom designs.


----------



## xara

*june 23rd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from margie and an item i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a log bench diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a table setting in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* tt’d chevre out 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* went island hopping and invited merengue on my 7th ticket! 
*☾* pulled a bunch of weeds
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* created my celebrating diversity entry
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* invited merengue to harv’s island to unlock her poster 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Dunquixote

I checked the mail.

I went to Harv’s studio, downloaded a qr code. I made a fan.

I ordered a pair of shoes; tted to get them and then returned to correct time and date. I tted to morning but it was raining so i tted back when it wasn’t and then forward to later in the afternoon.

I put a cinnamoroll tea tray on a rattan end table outside.

I dug up flowers and moved them. Bought a new shovel after it broke.

I moved some items I had dropped outside and sold some of them.

I changed my hair and appearance.


----------



## JemAC

Played some New Horizons today for the first time in a few months while I had some free time;


caught up on my mail
spoke to my villagers to remind them all that I was still around
gave gifts to Whitney and Julian
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up the fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
picked up all the weeds
dug up some flowers and rearranged a few others
decided to focus on completing my critterpedia and catching the last 4 bugs - thought they were available in June but had to TT forward a week to July
caught a Walking Stick
found Celeste while wandering round my island during the night - received a DIY for a Tree-Branch Wand
caught numerous bugs but unfortunately didn't find the remaining 3 bugs


----------



## Autumn247

-I attended Bluebear’s birthday party. Stitches was there. It was really cute.  I got her a gift and wrapped it then gave it to her. 
-bought a bunch of clothing/shoes and accessories from able sister’s since I’m trying to build up my catalog
-gave wrapped gifts to all my villagers
-Ordered some stuff from the Nook catalog app
-Bought 3 rugs, a wallpaper and flooring from Savannah
-Bought lots of stuff at Nook’s Cranny, especially wallpapers and flooring. 
-Fished
-Dug up fossils and had them assessed then sold them
-Sold seashells and saved some summer shells for DIY recipes 

and plan on playing more later tonight. I’ve been playing a ton lately, hours and hours everyday


----------



## maria110

Sold some turnips and turned a profit.  Received a 2nd pirate crown from helping Gullivarr yesterday.   Bought a genuine scenic painting from Redd.


----------



## xara

*june 24th*
*☾* checked the mail; received semi-opaque socks from marty!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a peach chair diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a box corner sofa in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* searched for some new designs to use 
*☾* worked on my main room 
*☾* tested out a room idea at harv’s island 
*☾* did some fishing and diving 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - gave gifts to Whitney and Julian
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up the fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and rearranged a few roses
collected star fragments from the beach
did some diving in order to see Pascal - received a pearl
crafted a few items
visited the shops
continued trying to complete my critterpedia and finally found a Giant Stag - just 2 bugs remaining!
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just got Filbert's Photo on Destiny.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> Just got Filbert's Photo on Destiny.


Congrats!
For me at least getting photos is one of the most fun parts of playing the game once you've got your island made so its always great to see others finding themselves such good friends with their villagers!


----------



## JellyBeans

oh man i keep forgetting to document my progress :c but today i played the most i've played in the last week or so which is good! 
- finally grinded out the last of the miles to unlock waterscaping so have prepared a new bridge area (if i ever pay off my natural ramp)
- started to place paths around the lower part of my island
- got some new hybrids
- bought some new clothes + furniture
- crafted a few new items to spruce up the campsite
- gifted everybody
- stopped cherry from moving out 
- found tons of new fossils
- moved some trees around
- started buying the different path types but need to grind some more miles for that
overall started making a little dent in actually decorating the island which was well needed for my motivation!


----------



## Moritz

Today I did nothing other than give my villagers gifts. They get fossils.

But I made this yesterday and I'm so happy with it.

Its not often you make things you like so much but I do.

I feel it ties my island together


----------



## peachycrossing9

June 25th

- Moved Tangy and decorated her yard
- Finished off decorating Wolfgang's house. 
- Cleared out a whole bunch of flowers I wasn't going to use. 
- Talked to all my villagers. Joey wanted to give me a Squat Toilet... Not sure why but thanks buddy.
- Finished off decorating my bedroom in my house- It's very pink and uses a lot of the mermaid furniture. 
- Flattened a massive cliff. 
- Audie was inside crafting a Wooden Stool recipe. Didn't need it, so I sold it at Nook's Cranny.
- My NPC for the day was Kicks. Checked to see what he was selling, but nothing interested me. 
- Moved my second character's house out of the way, so I could flatten the cliff it was on. 
- Sold some spare DIY's on Nookazon.
- Gifted Wolfgang one of the Thank you Dad aprons. He looks like such a handsome grandpa in it.


----------



## Peach_Jam

- shot down some balloons 
- crafted some fish bait
- decorated a honey stall by my orchard/farm
- decorated my cozy library with some study desks and chairs
- removed some excess flowers
- dug up some fossils
- checked my mail
- talked to some villagers
- ordered some items I needed


----------



## mangoseason

- Donated interior and exterior items to plot 1
- Crafted some items for plot 2
- Spoke to my two starters Sprocket & Katt in their new houses
- Paid off my first house loan!


----------



## JellyBeans

I feel like I played a lot today but didn’t necessarily ‘accomplish’ a ton
- first bug off on this island! got myself up to 100 points before calling it quits 
- finally paid off my first ramp 
- visited a NMT island to try and catch some of the last few bugs i need for the month
- grinded out a bunch of nook miles
- placed some fences and generally cleared up my house area


----------



## xara

*june 25th*
was too tired to post yesterday lol

*☾* checked the mail; received a caveman tank from beau! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a modern wood wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a milkmaid dress in return 
*☾* did a treasure hunt with sprinkle and she literally buried the treasure right behind me 
*☾* caught an orchid mantis for rilla and got an imperial low table in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* tt’d chelsea out 
*☾* plucked a ton of weeds 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain
*☾* crafted a shovel, a fishing rod and a ukulele 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* went island hopping and invited bruce on my 26th ticket!! 
*☾* commissioned a whale shark model from c.j.
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*june 26th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from whitney and a whale shark model from c.j.!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a signpost diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* welcomed bruce to the island! 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a fitness tank and a yellow heart-pattern wall in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* did some fishing and diving 
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* invited bruce to harv’s island to unlock his poster 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## NicksFixed

I finally completed my 3,000th Nook Miles+ task and finished off the Nook Miles for Miles! achievement 

Also, I had a free plot since a villager moved away yesterday ... I went to a Mystery Island and Rocket was there !! Awesome   Never had her in any of my games, I'm looking forward to getting to know her


----------



## Weebgirlstan

I'm halfway done finishing my kidcore school


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind in posting, ended up a bit busy, but I've caught back up. 

6/24 (still raining!) 
• Removed some excess flower growth. 
• Chatted with Kitty, Patty, Pekoe, and Pashmina (I've been trying to get them all a little more friendly with me).
• C.J. was here today with a small-fry fishing challenge; upon finishing, I brought him a bunch of fish to sell, along with three rainbow fish for a collectible. 
• Helped Pekoe return something to Marina, who'd left it behind at her house; ended up getting a jumper work suit. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again. 
• Put a lot of bells into savings. 

6/25 (STILL F'ING RAINING!?)
• Took the rainbowfish model out of the mail. 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Hamlet the hamster. I considered letting him move in, but ended up changing my mind. 
• Removed more excess flower growth.
• Chatted a lot with Patty and Pashmina, but spoke only briefly with Kitty, as she was shopping. 
• Label was here, this time with a "Formal" outfit challenge. She seemed to like my choices, and I did recieve a pair of Labelle Sunglasses, but something felt off... 
• Ended up finding a message bottle hiding among the pirate barrels (no wonder I couldn't find the darn thing! )
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again, and this time, we had a fancy party!



(The Band returned again, and I finally had the opportunity to wear an amazing custom dress I found! (If you can, look for Eshae of Chromana; their designs are so detailed!))
• Finally crafted a summer-shell rug! 

6/26 (Bug-Off!/ Marina's Birthday!)
• (Side note: IT'S FINALLY STOPPED RAINING!!!)
• Recieved a single Tailor's ticket in the mail from Label (boo  ).
• Removed some more excess flower growth from all of the rain.
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. (Finally got all of the hula tops!)
• Crafted and customized an acoustic guitar! (... as I'd forgotten to order a present for Marina yesterday  ) Also crafted some other items to sell. 
• Attended Marina's birthday party with Plucky! To my surprise (and relief), she absolutely loved the gift! 
• Attended the Bug-Off, participated only once, due to time restraints. 
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again, threw together a simple set (again, due to time restraints) that Reese apparently liked. 

6/27
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 235,946 points, the same as last week. 
• Recieved goodies from NookLink in the mail! (I've been saving up points for at least 1.5 months) Got Nook and Isabelle's pictures! Also recieved a thank-you gift from Marina! 
• Chatted a lot with Pashmina. Spoke only briefly with Kitty, Patty, and Pekoe, as the first was busy fishing, and the other two were at Slider's concert. 
• Crafted some items to sell. 
• Had a lot of fossils assessed.
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Gumbo (discovered I like how the "Live" version sounds). Also ended up reaching the fourth "K.K. Mania" milestone! 
• Put a lot of bells into savings. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again. Upon seeing the cherry blossom wall and floor I knew what had to be done; a nice little sakura picnic!


----------



## xara

*june 27th*
fell asleep yesterday before i could play or post lol

*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle, a letter from the HHA and items i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got an orange end table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a suit of lights and a silk shirt in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a stand mixer and a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* worked on my main, upstair and right rooms 
*☾* customized a few items 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* crafted a net and a mermaid table 
*☾* searched for some new designs to use 
*☾* tested out a room idea at harv’s island 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* got comrade k.k. from mr. slider
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well even though I did this last year on my old island before I deleted it, I completed the Fossil Museum on both islands (Destiny and Twilight)


----------



## Bekaa

Did some terraforming to further accentuate my lovely entrance. Welcomed a new villager, tangy. I did some decorating on my beaches, mainly putting down ground designs for the sand. I reset about a month ago, and my new island is really taking shape, at least the entrance part. I really try to just take one section at a time and really focus and get it complete. My next step, I think, is to move my museum to a better location. I did some customization of some of the wedding stuff I’ve gotten. If you customize it to one of the browns, the benches can look awfully nice anywhere on your island!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i re-did my/fuschia's orchard. for when she arrives :>   tomorrow, i have to space it out a little bit more, though....


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/28
• Saharah was here today! (As usual, I bought her out. )
• Chatted with Patty, Pekoe, Kitty, and Pashmina.
• Hit rocks to replenish some material stores, found a gold nugget! 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Helped Reese and Cyrus again. 
Checked out some custom designs


----------



## maria110

I did a lot the last two days.  So much terraforming and re-terraforming and such to try to make the new island more even, with clean lines.  I adopted a bunch of villagers by amiibo and ordered some infrastructure.  I also started to work on a walled garden and hedge maze for the new island.


----------



## AlyssaAC

After taking a break from New Horizons for a little bit, I’m back to playing once more, with a new island of course. Did all the daily chores as usual and donated the coelacanth and vampire squid, so I’m gonna call that quits for today. I might do more, but those were my biggest concerns. Also bought some bells and NMTs to help me start off right. Gonna order more tomorrow or when I can.


----------



## Morningowl

Hello  
-Flick visited he going to make me a jewel beetle model for me
-Assessed fossils, sold shells and popped a few balloons
-Making progress on cleaning up my island which is being over run by flowers lol
-Did a couple of trades with people from here.


----------



## xara

*june 28th*
*☾* checked the mail; received bottom-rimmed glasses from sprinkle! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got an orange wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a peasant blouse in return 
*☾* caught a coelacanth for rilla and got her photo in return!! 
*☾* caught a flea off of fuchsia
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a corkboard 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* crafted jail bars 
*☾* planted some new flowers 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* customized rilla’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged tickets for a straw wall + a boxing-ring mat; got a new rug (yellow checked) today!! 
*☾* checked the shops; bought flower seeds from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Plume

I haven't played for about two months, so it was good to log on yesterday and get caught up. I changed my outfit and time traveled to June 9th to celebrate Cyd's birthday, and I ordered all of the seasonal items for June. I also caught an arowana, which I donated to the museum.


----------



## corncob

i finally got around to a small renovation i've wanted to do around my house for a good month or so now - gave it a stone fence and planted the beginnings of a mostly-white garden, with some simple furniture and decorations (natural garden chair, iron table, a teacup, a garden wagon, a butter churn, barrel, a birdhouse & birdbath, beekeeper's hive... idk if i'll add any more or not yet) i had to move my house in order to build, so the house won't actually be there til tomorrow, but it's looking really cute! it has a sort of english cottage feel to it and i love it <3


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did a lot of fishing and diving today and I completed the diving section for the month of June. Gonna keep the date on tomorrow so I can finish finding the rest of the bugs and fish for June, then I’ll move onto next month, July. Also set down and did the first three villager move in houses.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/29
• Woke up to Plucky trying to sweep up the beach with her broom... (should we tell her? )
• Recieved goodies from NookLink! This time was Timmy & Tommy's picture and an Aloha-edition carrying case!
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents (four ended up being sent through the mail, as I couldn't find Plucky or Patty, and Marina and Kitty refused to stand up despite waiting patiently).
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today; it didn't take too long to find the phone, but I ended up with some sea grapes in the process. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Maddie inside!  Sounds like she's doing alright, wherever she ended up! 
• Hit rocks to replenish some material stores. 
• Chatted a lot with Pekoe and Pashmina. 
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind. I've discovered I'm not ready to let him go just yet. 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again with a simple garden set. 
• Bought more wrapping paper. 
• Checked out a LOT of custom designs. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I had to tt back to earlier in the day to celebrate Merry’s birthday. I bought more wrapping paper and shook some trees to get some coconuts. I wrapped the coconuts.

Today I went to Harv’s studio and started a project; can’t say much about it right now. I downloaded several qr codes. I had to make some of my own. I ordered five things. I have one more thing to do and need to order the rest of the items.

I dug up some flowers and sold them. I tried tting back to when it was not raining but it was raining at even 5:30 am in my game.


----------



## moo_nieu

i forgot to post but i finally got my last stalk market achievement this week  no more turnips for me haha


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well today was interesting.

On Destiny I had Skye as a random visit on the campsite. I managed to invite her after 3 attempts and she made Whitney leave. (Seriously the RNG was being a pain) while at the same time I got Deli's Photo.

On Twilight I had better luck. I got both Colton and Gladys photos on the same day. Which really made me feel so happy


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - learnt the Iron Wall Rack DIY from Julian
returned a lost item to Raymond and received some Overalls with Arm Covers
gave gifts to Whitney and Julian
visited the shops - purchased a Forest Print Dress in multiple colours
shook trees, hit rocks and dug up fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
did some diving - collected another pearl from Pascal
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
continued working on completing my critterpedia - travelled to a mystery island to catch some bugs and finally found a Scarab Beetle so now I just have one more bug left!
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Bye bye, June. 

6/30
• Recieved my third round of NookLink goodies in the mail; a Nook Inc. Poster and a Nook Inc. Doorplate! Also recieved another Pirate outfit from Gullivarrr, this time in red! 
• Hit some more rocks. (I'm searching for gold nuggets, but don't really want to try Island Hopping yet....)
• Delivered the gifts! (Kitty's was sent through the mail.)
• Chatted with Patty, Pekoe, and Pashmina. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Chow inside, and now I know how to make Bamboo Flooring!
• "Paid" Kicks a nice and expensive visit! 
• Put a lot of bells into savings. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus one last time; a simple cute scene to wish them well. I also used the rest of my heart crystals (176) on Cyrus, much to his delight.


----------



## Nodokana

- Time travelled to try and move out villagers
- Got to move out Anicotti for Goldie (moved in via Amiibo)
- Placed a new plot and scanned Flurry's Amiibo to move her in.
- Now trying to move out Pietro for Pekoe. 
- Cleaned out overgrown flowers from TT. 
- Crafted items to move in Amiibo villagers. 
- Learned new DIYs.
- Hit rocks and chopped trees for materials. 
- Bought stuff at Ables.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Spent all day finishing the bug section to collect and are good for things that will disappear next month. Just need the ranchu goldfish and I believe five bugs and then June will be complete.
 Talked to one of my three new villagers, Al. (He will definitely move out later.)
 Did the daily chores and started working towards my three star rating by planting lots of new flowers.


----------



## Islander

I caught 4 of the 8 beetles I need to catch during July and August to complete my critterpedia on the very first day.


----------



## xara

*june 29th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a cute chair from audie! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a rocking horse diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a kung-fu tee and a chick tee in return 
*☾* delivered a package for audie from bruce and got an embroidered tank in return 
*☾* delivered a package for beau from merengue 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a hello kitty wall and a dazed dress 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* tt’d rilla out 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* pulled a bunch of weeds 
*☾* got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* crafted a campfire, a bonfire and a mermaid table
*☾* went island hopping and invited friga on my 103rd ticket BUT apparently the game didn’t save, as i now have del moving in instead :////// i’m not happy but i’m trying to remain positive. the situation definitely could be worse, and i _did_ say that i wanted to start giving villagers that i’m not fond of a chance 
*☾* tested out an idea at harv’s island 
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* planted some new flowers 
*☾* helped out gulliver 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Right now I am having an issue with burnout with my new island again, but I did log on and do my dailies and sold some things to get bells just in case I decide to redo things...I can move all my items and bells to my second switch if I need to anyway.


----------



## xara

*june 30th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a cartoonist’s set from margie and an alpinist hat from gulliver! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a bamboo drum diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* del moved in today! i’m still not happy about having him instead of friga, but he actually doesn’t seem too bad so far! 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a soft-serve hat and a dress shirt in return 
*☾* delivered a package for audie from bruce and got a layered tank in return 
*☾* fuchsia wasn’t feeling well today, so i brought her some medicine :’)
*☾* delivered a package for margie from bruce and got denim overalls in return 
*☾* caught a drone beetle for merengue and got a cute floor lamp in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a pop-up toaster 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* did some bug catching 
*☾* tested out a room idea at harv’s island + invited del to unlock his poster
*☾* designed a room for reese and cyrus and got 18 heart crystals 
*☾* checked out what redd was selling; sadly, he wasn’t selling anything genuine today 
*☾* checked the shops; bought medicine from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Weebgirlstan

im almost finished with my super mario park i know i said before im building the bakery and candy shop but i need to go on nookstop and im time traveling
(my first ever island im actually putting work in Besides anime land)


----------



## CylieDanny

-I decorated with all my pink flowers, and started to plan my maze

-Sally gave me her photo, before Static came back. I wanted all the normal reactions, so temporally sent Static on vacation

-Kid Cat finally gave me his photo after I gave him a teddy bear~


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

I finally got to the middle mark of remodeling my entire island today! I’m doing a mix of garden core, spring core, and forest core themes. I just love it when my town looks so natural and full of flowers and green forest energy! 
I terraformed all day. My best accomplishment is the land bridge I just finished decorating. I made the land bridge very overgrown which a couple of stunted trees right in the middle to make it seem like a woody path, and I reverse-pathed(?) the bridge— I forgot the name of the trend where you put the light dirt path down everywhere and then put the custom code grass on top of it? But anyways, that’s what I did, and I would like to brag that I feel like I’ve mastered it and it creates some awesome beautiful path shapes 

I’m currently trying to build a flower valley in the back of my island. I hope to put my house on the top of the valley with an overgrown path leading to my yard. The only thing is that I’m afraid of all the space it’s going to take up, since I still have to place the museum and 3 villager homes AND my home somewhere on the back third of my island. So I have moved the museum next to the beach for now, and demolishing one bridge. 

I also got a new villager! Marge! I already had Tia on my island, but Marge was in my campsite i felt like Marge was too adorable to let go so I asked her to stay and replace Merengue. I mean, Merengue was cute, but for a Normal villager, I felt like i didn’t like her personality so much so I let Merengue go. Marge and Tia‘s houses are right next to each other for now, and though it’s not really my theme to have 2 elephant villagers, I’m happy with seeing them enjoy the island 

I’m also in the process of moving Cally in via Amiibo so I did a chore for her today.


----------



## TheDuke55

It's been a while since I've done anything progressive with my island, but last night I did a bit of terraforming and landscaping/decorating. The bit I did was so small, but it did fix a small gap near RS that always seemed off. It's not much, but it is something.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm still trying to reconfigure my whole island, and I'm struggling with my museum area right now. I spent about an hour playing with some concepts, but I'm not really entirely happy with any of it.


----------



## TheDuke55

LuchaSloth said:


> I'm still trying to reconfigure my whole island, and I'm struggling with my museum area right now. I spent about an hour playing with some concepts, but I'm not really entirely happy with any of it.


I hate when that happens. I think I switched up my layout for the museum and nook shopping district like two or three times when I first got the game because I kept not liking the ending result after some time. I think I was just waiting to see if it took some time for it to click with me, but it just never did.

Do you have something of a layout envisioned for it? I feel like that might help better if you maybe compile some ideas/pictures/drawings. I know when I didn't really have a plan and just went with it that it just never clicked/sat right with me.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I have some loose concepts. I don't hate what I have now...but I think it will come down to the small details. Usually when I don't like something, it's because it looks unfinished as opposed to simply not looking good. I think that is the case with this. I probably need to push through and narrow down the fine details to give it more personality.


----------



## TheDuke55

I get that. That's what kind of happened with the little bit that I finally finished with the terraforming and furniture placement. It just looked unfinished with this big gap between the area and the flower garden. Now it's closed off and feels like it's two separate areas.

It just may take you some time to get to figure out what it is. I mean it took me something like 6 months give or take lol.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/1
• Recieved a gift in the mail from In-game Mom: another plushie! 
• Hit some rocks in search of a gold nugget. 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Stinky the cat. 
• Chatted with Kitty, Pekoe, and Pashmina; made small talk with Patty while she fished. 
• Leif was here today, but I didn't buy anything.
• Put a lot of bells into savings (finally reached 17M bells!).
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Cleaned up and put away the wedding furniture I'd used as decoration last month. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Weebgirlstan

i finished my kidcore candy shop and i made a idea for a small water park


----------



## Lux007

-caught a lot of brown/giant/evening cicadas
-caught 2 leaf bugs
-saw a shark but I scared it away 
-bought a fake scenic painting for 680K (now as I come think of it is kinda overpriced? but oh well)
-got some furniture I really liked
-in the process of forming my wishlist
-trying to make a plan on how to improve my island rating


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did a lot of bug catching today and caught all the new bugs for the month of July. Still missing a couple few, but I’ll have to wait on those, as it’s raining again on my island… (Seriously… please stop…)
 Talked to another one of my new villagers, Puddles. (She’ll be moving out too later.)


----------



## Autumn247

I dug up communicator parts for Gulliver 
Ordered some stuff from the catalog
Had fossils assessed/sold
Gave gifts to all my villagers


----------



## Dunquixote

I dug up a fossil and dropped it off by the other fossils I have lying around.

I tted back to the last day of wedding season and ordered more items on two characters and decorated to get more crystals.I had to more some more items out of my storage to make room once I had tted back to the correct date. I got the mail on both characters and transferred items. Had to send some of the items to my alt’s storage. I crafted some furniture for a secret project I’m doing. I sold some items/sea creatures that I had in my storage. I order five of the seasonal items on my main and two more on an alt.


----------



## Moonlight.

currently going around and laying down paths everywhere, been putting it off for a while. now if only i could find the energy to actually decorate and lay out flowers lol.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

managed to figure out a few things for the 'tarot' booth I'm setting up and caught several moon jellyfish because they're so darn cute!  (and glow, I really like stuff that glows, lol)  also helped my friend with their flower breeding


----------



## mangoseason

I found a crescent moon seat in the recycle box and invited Sherb to my island!


----------



## bestfriendsally

mangoseason said:


> I found a crescent moon seat in the recycle box and invited Sherb to my island!



lucky!! the crescent moon seat, i mean... 
i don't have the diy yet


----------



## Weebgirlstan

i finished my melanie Martinez inspired bakery !! and talked to all my villagers


----------



## Peach_Jam

- removed some weeds
- dug up some fossils
- dug up some Manila clams 
- crafted some fish bait
- talked to marshal
- talked to diana
- talked to fang
- planted some white roses, cosmos and mums
- sold some stuff to nook's 
- went swimming


----------



## AlyssaAC

Caught one of the last three things I need now for the month of July. Two left and I’m done! (Phew…)
 Talked to my last move in for right now, Marcie. She’s pretty cute, but I’m gonna let her move too including my other first two villagers. (Don’t like their starter homes, prefer their main and original interiors instead.)
 Bought my first artwork from Redd today and now the museum will get its upgrade.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I cleared some items in my storage and dropped them off at an alt’s house after checking my mail and having no room for anything. 

I ordered items for an order in a nook’s cranny thread and tted. i delivered them.

I ordered something for secret project.

I dug up some flowers and sold them. I ordered ten more of the bamboo grass and sent it to an alt.

I picked up one summer shell and dropped it off at an alt’s house.

I dropped off some items from mom i got in the mail that i had (except plushie) at an alt’s house.

I took out clay, iron and something else i think from recycling bin and dropped clay off at an alt’s house. was checking for broken glasses but found none.

Grabbed some bugs i had out and gave them to flick to make into a model on all my characters.


----------



## ~Kilza~

The big thing I accomplished today was that I finally managed to catch two Golden Stags, which in addition to the one I have in storage means I finally have enough for the Golden Stag model! Took around 2 hours once I got onto the NMT island and set up to get both of them. Now I've finally caught all the bugs needed for all Flick models! I can finally stop catching any bugs in-game, lol


----------



## bestfriendsally

yesterday *2/7/21*

i moved the nooks & the musuem to their new spots & i put the new natural ramp in
i caught my first ocean sunfish & a dorado :3 & then donated them to the musuem :3

& i finished my/fuschia's orchard :>


----------



## TalviSyreni

Another day of mostly terraforming which is now giving me a general idea of what my island will look like overall once everything is placed etc. Next up is all about placing my crescent moon pond which I hope will look really good especially from my look out point. Fingers crossed it looks good both on the island and on my map as well.


----------



## Weebgirlstan

i finished my bakery and peitro gave me a new nick name


----------



## maria110

Trying to figure out what to do with my recently reset island.  I'm trying to make a big hedge maze.  It's .... okay.  I've been feeling a little down about this island but I put some white street lamps around and they are helping it look nicer.  I need to do more laying of paths which will hopefully improve things.


----------



## Peach_Jam

- redid some pathing
- delivered a package to Tangy
- spoke to Beau
- spoke to Stitches 
- checked my mailbox
- saved some new custom designs
- worked on an order
- did some fishing 
- sold some stuff to nook's


----------



## Weebgirlstan

i manage to pick up all the stuff on the island


----------



## Pixiebelle

*4/7/21*

dailies: fossils, rocks, beach DIY, money tree, wasps etc.
bought turnips
pulled some weeds
sold stuff to the twins
talked to all villagers
found Bob's lost book
got rid of Octavian's fleas
Mermaid Chair DIY from Pascal
ordered some Kiki & Lala items
ordered K.K. Adventure
found Zucker on the first island I visited!!! & invited him to move in


----------



## Bluebellie

Finished two problematic areas in my town. 
I seem to have a lot of narrow paths leading to places and don’t really know what to do in these. Yesterday I managed to fill in two and I really like how it turned out. I still have a few to go, but progress is progress.


----------



## Nenya

Yesterday I set my DA for the first time for my island named Moonraker! It is DA-6261-7021-4676, in case anyone would like to visit. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Novii

I haven't gotten far in my game but I have placed my museum and gotten all the fruits that a lovely user let me have.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order: 

I checked the mail. I picked up the bug model on the ground that my alt left my main and made room in my storage; dropped off the materials at alt’s house. Dug up a flower and sold it. Talked to spike and after i sold something i got in the mail got the dupe diy and sold it and returned to gift him coconuts. Got an outfit and went back to sell it.

I customized and placed a piece of furniture on something. I moved a piece of furniture. I withdrew some bells and ordered something.

I customized another piece of furniture and placed it down. I placed a design that I downloaded down. 

I customized another item and placed it down. I placed down some designs that I had made and moved them. I placed another piece of furniture down.

I moved one set of the placed items a bit to the to the right.

May make more adjustments but that’s all for today.


----------



## Weebgirlstan

i finished building my mini water park and updated by dream code


----------



## xara

*july 1st*
i’m a bit behind again. 

*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from BON, a soup kettle from merengue and a plushie from mom! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a log stool diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a bekasab robe and a blue subway-tile wall in return 
*☾* returned a lost book to beau and got a zap suit in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a moldy dress and a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* planted some flowers 
*☾* checked the shops; bought flower seeds from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I did a lot of work this holiday weekend on my gothic island and also on my new "elegant" town island (it's not that elegant but that's the aesthetic I'm going for).


----------



## xara

*july 2nd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from bruce! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a pond stone diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a sparkly embroidered tank and a study chair in return 
*☾* delivered a package for marty from merengue and got a ninja costume in return 
*☾* delivered a package for whitney from merengue and got a puffy-sleeve blouse in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rush tatami
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* had a meteor shower tonight! i made some wishes and got a large star fragment from celeste :’)
*☾* checked out what kicks was selling; he didn’t have anything i need, though 
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Lux007

-ordered some stuff
-traded some stuff
-finished designing my new room! Bathroom + resting area. I'm quite proud of it!
-caught some sharks. Saw another in the ocean but my fishing rod broke right before it and when I came back out it's gone 
-caught two napoleon fish
-decorated my entrance! The entrance looks finished but not the rest of the island haha
-finished a gulliver quest
-shot a balloon and....it fell onto a big blueish rock (granite?) and disappeared


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked the mail.

Started clearing some of the items from prom night from my house. Had to make room in my storage. 

I moved some items so I could place item that I had ordered down, and then I moved them back.

I picked up a lost item “Mi diario secreto.” Might keep for decorating (too bad we can’t read it ; good chance to find out who his crush is).

I sold the items that I moved from my interior.

I talked to spike and gave him wrapped coconuts. sold the pink paint flooring he gave me.

I shook some more coconuts from some trees and wrapped them.

Dropped some materials off at an alt’s house.

Might go to harv’s studio later.


----------



## xara

*july 3rd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from marty!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials
*☾* got an ironwood dresser diy from my daily diy bottle
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a printed layered shirt, an athletic jacket and an embroidered tank in return
*☾* delivered a package for fuchsia from bruce
*☾* caught a piranha for bruce and got a top hat in return
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a newton’s cradle
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* did some fishing and diving
*☾* planted a few flowers
*☾* crafted a mini diy workbench and a diy workbench
*☾* got pondering from mr. slider
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Nothing really to report from me just doing the daily routine but on the one side. Zell is all moved in finally got rid of the horrible smug I got from the campsite.


----------



## xara

*july 4th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a papa bear from audie!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a garden bench diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a lattice wall, a happi tee and a do-rag in return 
*☾* delivered a package for sprinkle from del and got a sleeveless parka in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
*☾* planted a few new flowers 
*☾* checked the bulletin board; there was an announcement for an upcoming fishing tourney! 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* crafted a net 
*☾* bought turnips from daisy mae
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Nenya

I had a lot of bugs in storage for making models, so I time-traveled back one day at a time (about 9 days) until I found Flick. In about 2 1/2 hours I had 12 models made! Major boring stuff, but...worth it!


----------



## xara

*july 5th*
*☾* checked the mail; received 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got an infused-water dispenser diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a silk shirt, a kappa costume and a straw boater in return 
*☾* did a treasure hunt with merengue! it took me almost 4 mins to find the treasure, which was a simple-dots dress :’)
*☾* caught a hammerhead shark for del and got a simple parka in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a leopard tee
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* got a pearl from pascal 
*☾* checked the shops; bought a puffy-sleeve blouse (lime) from able’s and wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## S.J.

I've only been playing on and off lately, but between yesterday and today I:
 Talked to most villagers yesterday.
 Checked the mail (there was a buildup...).
 Visited another island to bring someone items.
 Picked up weeds.
 Took some pictures around my island.
 Dug up so many new flowers. They're getting out of control because it's winter! I planted them on my beach for now.
 Kicks was visiting! For the first time, I saw him flipping a coin. It's very cute. 
 Went to Harv's Island and scanned in Kicks. I had him model a few positions for a new drawing. 

I forgot to talk to my villagers today, because unusually, they weren't really hanging near the plaza like usual. Eeep.

I've just finished renovating my island, but now I'm thinking about whether I should sell everything and start again, or start a second island (I considered it, but I decided I was definitely not resetting my original island, because gathering new recipes, catalogue and hybrids is just a step further than I'm willing to go).


----------



## Weebgirlstan

i finished my kidcore city and got more minerals


----------



## Stikki

I am currently redesigning my island, so I did more than usual. Shari's house moved location overnight and tomorrow a new incline will be up and the shop will be on the beach so I can work on the area it used to be. I laid a lot of new paths today. Not keen on my island being soooo messy atm, but hopefully it'll all be worth it.


----------



## Lux007

-Sold some stuff (cinnamonroll hat). Still waiting to sell others
-Bought a capricorn ornament!
-Caught a whale shark
-Caught a sukerfish
-CJ came  Commissioned to make a suckerfish model (my first model ever). Looking forward to tomorrow! 
-Bought some sanrio items
-Planted some flowers
-talked to celeste on someone else's island. She gave me a star clock diy
-bought some bonsais that I always wanted


----------



## IslaYuka

Today Isabelle announced there was a campsite visitor and it turned out to be Sherb! Not a villager I wanted at first but still nice since I can't move him in via amiibo.

I talked to him and it just took less than a minute for him to wanting to move to my island so I guess Sherb is going to be my new neighbour!


----------



## Nodokana

- Hit rocks and chopped trees
- Cleaned up my islands
- Moved items between islands
- Traded
- Decorated rooms
- Customized items
- Learned new recipes
- Built items
- Decorated the beach 
- Ordered items 
- Bought at Ables


----------



## xara

*july 6th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from whitney! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a cool pansy wreath diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a kanji tee, a tee dress and a bath-towel wrap in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* got a new nickname from audie; i’m now officially “dancer” 
*☾* invited del to harv’s island to unlock his poster
*☾* ordered new clothes for bruce, del and merengue 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## LuchaSloth

Island hopping to find a new villager. Still not finding anyone I want yet. But I did have the money rock island twice. I don't need the bells...but it's still a nice bonus, as opposed to the islands that are entirely useless.

*update: this is the most tickets I've used. Why can't I find anybody I want? I actually needed to save and quit because my switch battery got too low. I'll have to wait a couple hours and try some more. Lol

Also got five or six DIY bottles from island hopping, but they're all useless garbage that I already had. Hahaha.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i got 2 gardens ready for the rest of my oc, penny's pink & yellow cosmos that she wants for her island... cause i just knew that the main garden was bound to overflow...

i'll look after the one near my house & stitches will look after the one next to the musuem.. which is also behind his house *stitches isn't here yet*


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I checked the mail.

I visited Redd and bought the genuine painting even though I didn’t need it.

I checked the campsite and left.

I sold the glasses that Rosie sent me in the mail.

I looked at a design I made recently.

I went to harv’s studio to set up the villager for the Draw the User Above You.


----------



## Stikki

Very much still in the redesigning stage, but I can see little bits starting to take shape now. Even though I've a long way to go, I'm happy to be making some progress and less concerned by the "mess" now.


----------



## Lux007

-Lolly came to the campsite! After a few very vigorous card games I finally won haha
-traded some more stuff
-bought a lighthouse (to trade with someone else) and 4 white garden lights. I still have to figure out where to put these lights
-laid down a main road for my island. Island is still messy, still stuff everywhere, still has weed, but it's becoming more 'civilized'
-going to buy a few more diys tomorrow
-bought Isabelle's poster and Timmy & Tommy's photo! Looks super cool
-I always wanted Moose to move out but today he gave me some stuff that I really liked. Made me rethink about some things
-bought some statues for my own collection
-got my first model (suckerfish)!
-going to trade some more tomorrow


----------



## xara

*july 7th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from del and items i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a bamboo basket diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a clothesline pole, a skull tee and a diner uniform in return 
*☾* returned a lost pouch that was in a stupid ass spot LOL to bruce and got a madras plaid shirt in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a white botanical-tile wall
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for a fireworks-show wall; didn’t get any new rugs, though 
*☾* checked the shops


----------



## Lux007

-Sold a furniture from my storage
-Bought it again from someone else 
-gave away some free clothing to clear up my storage
-Sahara came! Bought a palace flooring, western desert flooring, yellow-blocks rug and persian rug.
-Let some people come to my island to see Sahara
-Somebody let me to go to their island to buy a genuine glowing painting from Redd. Not sure if it's just me but I think Redd doesn't like my island. He never came once except for that one time when his ship was closed (when I just started playing) 
-ordered some more garden lamps to decorate my island
-Nook's Cranny is finally upgrading! Dropped a bunch of stuff in front of the store to sell tomorrow
-Caught 2 Napoleon fish, a whale shark, and a great white shark


----------



## AlyssaAC

Restarted my island three days ago and now am back to a point I’m happy with. I’m actually glad I did. I’m doing some different things with it, so this will be a fun experience for me, especially now that I’m using a nickname for my character and not my real name. I spent all day today though finishing up my fish section for the month of July and the bug section is just missing three things I believe. So I’m all good for now.


----------



## xara

*july 8th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from beau!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a woodland wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; checked to see who it was and it was zell! : ((( i would’ve loved to invite him, but i don’t have any villagers that i can kick out atm 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a racing outfit, denim overalls and a cycling shirt in return 
*☾* delivered a package for margie from del and got a linen dress in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a sepia puzzle wall
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some bug catching and diving
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* ordered a ship-wheel door decoration 
*☾* gave whitney permission to start calling me dancer (my new nickname lol)
*☾* helped out gullivarrr
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TalviSyreni

Yesterday was once again another build day with me adding to my forest pathing (still a work in progress) which now includes a picnic area which I hope will look gorgeous once the trees grow. Also it was an excuse to use some of the wedding furniture which has been sitting in my storage for long enough. Oh and I also caught a hammerhead shark which took me by surprise, fingers crossed I can catch the great white shark before the summer season is over in a few weeks time.


----------



## Holla

I’ve had the game since launch but only just this year buckled down to finish my museum. As of today it’s finally complete!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Just did a brief walkabout today. Did find a new DIY from a bottle...(which has been ages). Also got a "familiar statue" in the mail from one of the villagers. I already had one displayed in the museum, but I was happy to have a second that I could use in the exterior of the museum garden area. Lastly, Gulliver was here, so I helped him again. I have to be getting really close to that darn golden shovel now. I know I'm past the 20x mark, but not sure how close to 30x I am.


----------



## Nodokana

- Hit rocks and chopped trees
- Cleaned up my islands
- Moved items between islands
- Traded
- Decorated rooms
- Customized items
- Learned new recipes
- Built items
- Decorated the beach
- Ordered items
- Daily login for nooks points, redeemed for some items
- Bought clothes at Ables
- Moved flowers


----------



## Dunquixote

i checked the mail. I put some items away. I took down some more items that i had set up for prom. I ordered one of the ship wheel things on my main. I ordered five on my alt yesterday, may order five more tomorrow or whenever.


----------



## Lux007

-Flick came over! Commissioned him to make a queen alexandra's birdwing model. My first bug model 
-Caught a saw shark
-Caught 2 Coelacanth fish. Going to try and catch one more today since it's raining so I can save 3 for CJ
-Bought a pyramid
-Someone said their switch broke and lost all the progress on their island. I packed up some clothes and furniture that I don't need to give it to them
-Laid some minor roads and carved out a garden-ish area to display my statues. Planning to build some fences around it and add some benches/plants to finish the garden look
-Downloaded some path codes using the kiosk in Able Sisters
-Nook's upgraded Cranny opened today! Bought a lot of flowers to plant by my roads. I tried to make a pattern (white -> red -> yellow -> white) but I think I messed up somewhere because in the end I had more whites than any other color but I bought the same amount for all of them 
-Lolly finished unpacking her house
-Ken came & settled in my island without notice. Not sure if I like him yet
-Discovered that the bamboo branches decorations have special messages on them
-Got a new idea: a pagoda street. Will be pretty expensive to realize this idea though
-Bought recipes for a drinking fountain & a big fountain to put in my statue garden


----------



## annex

I started a new character. It's Papa smurf. Today I finished Papa's Pizza Parlor in the main room. It turned out kind of cute.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Got caught up to the current day today, was only a couple days behind and I spent the rest of today fixing up my character and some other things. Also went a lot of balloon hunting and got all but one summer recipe left to find. I’m gonna look for that tomorrow, so I’m not too worried about it.


----------



## BoonyBoo

I got 100,000 bells from selling out an entire empire of wasps


----------



## xara

*july 9th*
*☾* checked the mail; received an old sewing machine from merengue, a pirate bandanna from gullivarrr and an item i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a log extra-long sofa diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a swimming cap, a camo tee and a tropical hat in return 
*☾* caught a flea off of beau
*☾* caught a drone beetle for merengue and got a dreamy dress in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and 3 iron nuggets 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* gave sprinkle permission to start calling me ‘dancer’
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* commissioned a guppy model from c.j. 
*☾* checked the shops; bought a yellow balloon from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

I restarted my island not too long ago, and I've just built a new campsite and moved them in. I'm officially on my way to getting K.K. to perform and I feel way less burnout now! I'm so excited


----------



## Lux007

-I'm planning on paying off my mortgage/bridge/incline debt using only money I earned the previous day from selling to Nook's Cranny. Thought that would give me a little more fun
-Sold a diy recipe for a pagoda & pyramid. Although I already bought a pyramid and just forgot to take it off my wishlist but I didn't know how to tell the other person this so I just traded. Classic me lol. Maybe instead of a pagoda street I'll do a pagoda-Egyptian street. Not sure if they are matching themes though
-Planning to do a giveaway sometime for IGBs and some extra furniture/wallpaper/floorings/clothes to clear out my storage
-Told Tom Nook that I wanted to expand and he offered to make me a second story 
-The red zen bridge I planned yesterday is built but now I feel like it's not in the perfect spot
-CJ came for my first fishing tournament! The only prize I wanted was the fishing rods stand but I kept getting other stuff and the tournament ends at 6:00 pm and I got it in my last haul at 5:56 pm lol


----------



## deana

I finally had some inspiration on what to do with my museum area so I put in a lot of work on my island today for the first time in over a month ~

-Tore down the terraformed waterfalls I had put in front of the museum, I decided I'm going to move my museum forward and build something behind it instead
-Talked to Tom Nook/Blathers about moving the museum and paid for that
-Also picked up an incline kit from Nook but I'll place it tomorrow
-Shifted my fishing area over a few spaces to make room for the behind the museum area
-Gathered some additional wood from the trees around my island (may or may not have been stung by a wasp in the process..)
-Crafted a bunch of items for decorating, a lot of log stakes and some additional fencing mostly
-Cleaned up flowers again, also decided to swap out the blue roses near my house for green mums instead
-Completed a few nook miles tasks
-Caught a bunch of summer bugs so that I can get them made in to models when Flick comes around
-Talked to all my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell WAAAAYYYYY behind in posting, but I have kept my records in check. Here's the report for the 2nd to the 8th!

(Part 1)
7/2
• Delivered the gifts!
• Chatted with Kitty, Patty, Pekoe, and Pashmina.
• It started raining at 8pm, so I switched to rain clothes (which makes the fact that Patty gave me a raincoat funny).
• Chopped some wood and hit some rocks to replenish my material stores.
• Flick was here, and I brought him both bugs to sell and three yellow butterflies for a collectible.

7/3 (raining)
• Took the yellow butterfly model out of the mail.
• Started catching extra collectible specimens! (Namely, cicadas)
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's rainfall.
• Cleaned up the cemetary by removing sticks.
• Chatted with Kitty (ended up selling her a robust cicada) and Patty (ended up selling her an earth-boring dung beetle and giving her a hammerhead shark I'd caught earlier), made small talk with Pekoe (as she was visiting Rex) and Pashmina (who was attending Slider's show)
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Chow inside, and now I know how to make a purple hyacinth wreath!
• Crafted items to sell.
• Checked out some custom designs to pass time (but also ended up taking an impromptu nap).
• Attended Slider's show; he played Rockin' K.K.
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.

7/4
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 238,439 points! (Yay! It went up!)
• Delivered the gifts! (Marina's was sent through the mail, as I couldn't find her no matter l where I looked.)
• Went to check on Harry, found him sleeping while standing up.
• Made small talk with Kitty and Pekoe (as the latter was visiting the former), chatted with Patty and Pashmina. I hope I'm not making any of them uncomfortable with the added attention...
• An announcement for the upcoming Fishing Tourney appeared on the bulletin board!
• Today's Beetle Fight Night at the museum pitted the Rainbow Stag against the Golden Stag. Rainbow was victorious!
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.

7/5
• Found a lost book right outside Gayle's front door. After asking around, I was able to return it to its owner: Pashmina.
• Delivered the gifts! (Sent Gayle's through the mail, as I couldn't find her anywhere)
• Chatted with Patty (ended up selling her a grasshopper I'd caught earlier), Kitty, and Pashmina.
• Removed some excess flower growth I'd missed yesterday.
• Made some items to sell.
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• "Paid" Kicks quite an expensive visit, buying items I didn't have yet so I could catalogue them.
• Pekoe was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. (Phew!) I chatted with her a bit afterwards.
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Bought more wrapping paper.

7/6
• C.J. was back, this time with a freestyle fishing challenge. Upon completion, I brought him three Ranchu Goldfish for a collectible.
• Witnessed a conversation between Rex and Marina about rhyming games, but it got derailed as Rex's appetite awoke.
• Chatted with Pekoe, Kitty, Patty, and Pashmina (ended up selling Pashmina a tadpole I'd caught earlier).
• Pekoe asked me to catch her a bug that likes flowers; ended up having to take a ladybug out of storage. I was just glad I'd decided to catch it back then!

7/7
• Took the ranchu goldfish model out of the mail.
• Caught some bugs; some for Flick, and some to hold on to (in case my villagers decide ask me for them later).
• Redd was here today, but the only piece I didn't already have turned out to be a fake...  Instead, I walked out with a red cute tea table.
• Hit some rocks in search of a gold nugget (sadly, I was unsuccessful   )
• Chatted with Pashmina, Kitty, Pekoe, and Patty.
• Went on a treasure hunt with Pashmina, found it within 40 seconds (near the museum). Ended up recieving some full-body tights.
• Found a message bottle hiding in Pirate Cove. It had a message from Derwin inside!
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.
• Cleared out some storage space.

7/8
• Recieved a warrior statute in the mail from Rex, which I didn't have yet. After examining it thoroughly, it turned out to be a genuine piece!
• Gayle reminisced with me about her first days on the island, it made me happy listening to her recall the events of her move-in day. She said she remembers the scent of pears very vividly--which made me hungry.
• Delivered the gifts!
• Chatted with Kitty, Pekoe, Patty, and Pashmina.
• Kitty asked me if I would catch her a bug that likes sitting on flowers: luckily, I had a mantis ready and waiting for her in storage.
• Brought the warrior statue to Blathers! Another piece marked off the list! 
• Pekoe sent me on a treasure hunt, and she also shortened the time limit on me; luckily, I found it in half the time. Ended up with a pineapple aloha shirt.
• Label was here today, this time with an "Everyday" fashion challenge...which I pulled off in spades. I recieved some Labelle tights.
• Cleared out a lot of storage space.
• Bought more wrapping paper.
• Put some bells into savings and ordered some items from the Nook kiosk.


----------



## Lux007

Gave away some clothes + let people came over to visit Redd today and it was HECTIC:
-Someone asked to visit Redd and I gave them the code. After about 10 minutes (they still haven't came to the island), they asked if they can buy from Redd again if they already bought from Redd once in the morning. I said no, only once a day, and they said "oh well then I need to make my daughter log in." At this point I had several (~4) people lining up for the code so I got a little impatient, I admit. I said okay, and they said she's on her way. Upon her arrival, they suddenly realized that she didn't bring a ladder (I specifically told them beforehand to bring a ladder because I didn't build any inclines) and I didn't want to wait another 10 minutes for her to go back so I lent my ladder to her. Thankfully, she was able to find the way on her own and I was able to let the rest of the people come in after a half an hour wait. It's sure hard keeping up with things like this.
Sorry for the rant.
-Lolly moved in recently and I like her a lot 
-Rodeo asked to move out. I'm not ready to say goodbye yet so she's stuck here  . Although at the beginning of a game a villager asked to move out and I wasn't sure what I was doing so I agreed and she moved out 
-By the way this is the first time I saw Redd open! Bought a real scary painting.
-Someone asked for the free clothes and when I asked which ones they wanted, they said "I'll get all the red, orange, blue, green, and pink stuff." Haha that was 70% of my stock.
-Gave presents (apples) to Zell, Gruff, and Lolly because I really need their posters. Also I just recently found out if you gift villagers the local fruit, they won't give you anything in return. However, if I give them apples or anything that's not local, they will gift in return ^^
-Spent a lot of bells to buy things from my wishlist
-Got some statues/pagodas/pyramids but I don't know how/where to put them yet so they're just crumbling in a corner


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Hornsby 
-Went to see who the daily NPC was, Leif was here selling tea olives which is just what I needed! So I bought a bunch of those and planted them in the new area I've been working on
-Checked out both shops, bought some more wrapping paper
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo, she gave me a kid's smock -still no photo
-Talked to all my villagers
-Completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Canesvenatici

Had a week off playing but I figured I'd try to do this! (Both to document my progress now I've had the game a few months and also to get my TBT up a bit in the process )

 Recently I got bones from an awesome shop on here! So I have been settling him in! 
caught new bugs because its july
did lots of swimming and diving to try to fill out my catalogue
gave a scallop to Pascal- got the mermaid wardrobe item 
sold a bunch of fish to C.J 
gifted goldie a shirt 
collected a roach for Goldie 
 added a couple items to the pirate area with items from nooks cranny 
 ordered some books for DIYs
got some new clothes in the able sisters


----------



## Stalfos

I finally completed my critterpedia today. I missed the Horned Hercules and the Giraffe Stag last summer so I made sure to get them this time around. Yay!


----------



## xara

*july 10th*
didn’t feel like playing this weekend, so i have a bit of catching up to do. 

*☾* checked the mail; received a kiwi hat from margie and a guppy model from c.j.!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a bamboo wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a rubber apron, coveralls with arm covers and a viking top in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a red-tulip bag 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some diving 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* ordered an orange phrygian cap
*☾* sold my turnips 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's part two of my missing records (9th-12th), including today's report 

7/9
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label.
• Took a bunch of ordered items out of the mail. 
• Gulliver washed up on shore today; luckily, it didn't take very long to find his missing communicator parts. 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Cube the Penguin! 
• Rex taught me how to make a chic mum crown! (Once I gathered the materials, I later made one!)
• Chatted with Patty, Pekoe, Pashmina, and Kitty. 
• Checked out some custom designs. 
• Poor Marshall had fleas; even worse for him, both Pashmina and Kitty noticed and watched me remove them. Pashmina even applauded. I don't think he's gonna live that down for a while. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.

7/10 (Fishing Tourney!)
• ( Realized before logging in that I'd have to deliver the gifts tomorrow, as I'd forgotten today was the tourney. )
• Recieved an alpinist hat in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Witnessed Harry and Patty fishing quietly together. They seemed to be enjoying themselves. 
• Participated in the Tourney! On my first run, I got 12 points  (and caught a third Napoleonfish for collectible specimen storage) 
• Pashmina vented to me about people catching the fish she'd specifically been going after; it must've driven her nuts later, when Kitty and Marina decided to fish right next to her on either side. Marina was even casting right over her head 
• Made and used a LOT of fish bait (easily 100+ bags). Ended up clearing out my storage of the stuff. 
• Proceeded to participate in the tourney 12 more times (and caught a Giant Trevally!), and ended up making a huge amount of bells in the process!
• Exchanged my points for 13 pieces of swag (now I might be able to set up a fishing area on the beach....)
• Put a TON of bells into savings. 
• Checked out some more custom designs. 

7/11 (Meteor shower!!!)
• Isabelle surprised us with the announcement of shooting stars later tonight!
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 238,439 points, the same as last week. 
• Hit some rocks, still searching for gold nuggets. 
• Finally got to deliver Friday's gifts! 
• Chatted with Kitty, Patty, Pashmina, and Pekoe. 
• Checked out some more custom designs, killing some time until 6pm.
• Attended Slider's show; he played Only Me. 
• Started making wishes at 9pm, didn't stop until after 11pm (I was multitasking at the time, I would've started earlier if I hadn't had work to do) 
• Tried to track down Celeste, but couldn't find her at all, despite thorough searching and lapping the island AT LEAST 3 times... 

7/12
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents. 
• Found star frags on the beach! After combing the sands repeatedly, I collected a total of 16 regular frags, 2 large frags, and 2 Cancer frags!  
• Chatted with Kitty, Patty, Pashmina, and Pekoe. 
• Kitty asked me if I would be willing to catch her a sea bass; it didn't take very long.
• Saharah was here today! (As usual, I bought her completely out) 
• Bought more wrapping paper. 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Hit some rocks, still searching for gold nuggets. 
• Decorated the beach with some new patterns I'd found. 
• Crafted some items to sell. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.

7/13 (ANOTHER round of shouting stars!? )
• Isabelle surprised us with the news of ANOTHER meteor shower!  I've never had two occur so close together before! 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Pashmina, Patty, Kitty, and Pekoe.
• Chopped some wood and hit some rocks to replenish my material stores. 
• Leif was here today (but I didn't buy anything).
• Put a lot of bells into savings and also redeemed Miles for a few NM tickets.
• (Decided to take a small break and play other games while I waited for nightfall.)
• Came back at about 8:30, proceeded to make truckloads of wishes until 10pm.
• Managed to find Celeste this time! She gave me a recipe for a windflower wand. 
• Used my net to help me avoid mosquito bites. If only that method were as effective in real life...


----------



## Lux007

-Went to someone else's island to wish on a meteor shower
-So I gave away clothes right...well today someone dm-ed me and said "I don't remember any clothes". Which is weird and absurd considering all of the chat history, including parts where I sent the dodo code and he replied with "on my way" is perfectly visible. I had nothing to say: I dropped the clothes, he picked them up, he left the island, and now he's saying I didn't give him the clothes because he can't find it in his storage  
-Did some trading: bought a garden wagon diy recipe and some stalls because I have an idea for a night-market corner
-Traded a red pagoda for a natural wood one. I picked up the natural wood and thought I dropped the red but after I returned to my island I found out I brought both with me. Then I went back to the other person's island and thought I dropped the red but after I returned to my island I found out I dropped the natural wood one. So I went back to the other island again and made sure I only brought the red pagoda with me so nothing can mess up again
-Won an auction a couple days ago but the person wouldn't contact me. I don't like reporting people so I waited a couple of days and today they did reply to me
-Caught another suckerfish. It does live up to its name
-One of my daily Nook Miles + mission is to catch a coelacanth but it's a sunny day


----------



## xara

*july 11th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from del, a letter from the HHA and an item i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a dark lily crown diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a top hat, a jester costume and a thief’s costume in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a blossom tee
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some bug catching 
*☾* ordered a green phrygian cap
*☾* had a meteor shower tonight and made a few wishes
*☾* attended a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of hypno k.k. 
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Canesvenatici

Today I:
gifted all my villagers apples and pears (asides the ones I couldn't find or dont like)
ordered some more books -_- (they always take so many to craft stuff)
visited a player island to get some DIYs
✉ checked the post and received a quite sad letter from reneigh
started work on my outdoor theatre area
sahraha was visiting, brought all carpets and a mystery floor (didn't find the carpet I was looking for)
visited bones in his home (which is super cute)
visited the able sisters and picked out some clothing to give to the other character/person on my island
got my first 2 gold Rose's! On accident... 
Will most likely spend the rest of the day collecting and crafting more items/getting the friendship points up and looking for leif/paintings


----------



## xara

*july 12th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a wizard’s robe from marty and an item i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
☾ collected materials 
*☾* got a hanging terrarium diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a figure-skating dress, a cute wall-mounted clock and a gray shanty wall in return 
*☾* caught a sweetfish for merengue and got an ancient sashed robe in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did some fishing and diving 
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* got a pearl from pascal
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* ordered a light blue phrygian cap 
*☾* checked to see what kicks was selling; he sadly didn’t have anything i need today 
*☾* checked the shops; bought a yellow balloon from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## LuchaSloth

Slowly chipping away at island design every time I play. Got some more stuff configured for my plaza area when you first walk in, and leading up to the town hall. The process continues to be slow, but I'm feeling good about most of what I'm doing now. Next thing will probably be to completely redo my "boardwalk area", which will require a full teardown.


----------



## Peach_Jam

- checked the mail
- talked to marshal
- gave judy a gift
- delivered a package to raymond
- laid down some new custom designs
- did a trade
- picked up some weeds 
- dug up some fossils
- picked some peaches and apples
- sold some stuff to Nook's
- did some fishing
- crafted some furniture
- ordered some items


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I turned on my game and ordered the green phrygian hat. Then I turned it off. Still debating whether to order five more of those ship helm door decorations.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/14
• Collected star fragments from the beach! I found a total of 14 regular frags, 1 large frag, and 2 Cancer frags! 
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today; I found the phone stuffed against the eastern safety nets. 
• Found so many of my villagers eating popsicles that I couldn't help feeling a little jealous (IRL, my freezer sucks, sp no ice cream  )
• Chatted with Patty, Pekoe, Pashmina, and Kitty. 
• Ended up selling Pekoe one of the mosquitoes I'd caught last night.
• Gathered up and sold a lot of seashells...
• Customized a few items. 
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. (Phew!)
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Bloodflowers

I haven’t played much recently. Honestly I’m thinking about restarting but I’m conflicted. However I had some inspiration today and spent over an hour terraforming to complete a new area for my lovely goats Kidd and Nan…

then Kidd has the audacity to tell me he’s thinking of moving  lmao NO. You’re here forever


----------



## Meadows

I changed a bit of my river and moved my bridge slightly to the right...


----------



## Canesvenatici

Today i: (15 july) (should have been dating these oop) 
gave all my villagers gifts 
worked on my outdoor theatre 
brought clothes 
did a labelle challenge (sporty theme) 
crafted/customised new items 
promptly stopped crafting items as I ran out of wood
admired the new wooden zen bridge (total 3 bridges on the island now) 
got a skeleton for the graveyard 

Did other little tasks that I forgot to note down oops


----------



## TalviSyreni

Made a giant cliff, attempted to make a crescent moon pond, tore the whole thing down as I hated everything. Rebuilt the cliff and multiple waterfalls into a sunken lake instead which I should’ve done in the first place. Fun times.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/15
• Recieved a Pirate Dress in the mail from Gullivarrr, this time in black! 
• Delivered the gifts! (Marina's was sent through the mail, as she wouldn't stand up despite my waiting) 
• Chatted with Kitty, Patty, Pashmina, and Pekoe. 
• Kitty taught me how to make a fancy rose wreath! 
• Patty told me Flick was here, so I brought him both plenty of bugs to sell and three common butterflies for a collectible. 
• Helped Pekoe return an item to Pashmina, who'd accidentally left it behind at lunch. 
• Bought some more wrapping paper and customization kits. 
• Put some bells into savings. 
• Started up a list of specific gifts to give everyone based on their preferences (hopefully, this might get me closer to recieving pictures...)


----------



## Bethboj

Recently started a new island this past week, today I made quite a lot of bells from catching new bugs and fish. 
Tomorrow I’ll be able to donate some to Blathers once the museum upgrade has finished.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I checked my mail and put one thing in my storage. I ordered six more rodeo springy ride ons for my main, forgot how many for an alt (to store). Also ordered five more I think fo the ship helm wall decoration for an alt (to store).


----------



## Peach_Jam

- changed my outfit
- checked the mail
- talked to Pashmina and Fang
- dug up weeds
- dug up money spot
-dug up fossils
- shot down some balloons
- adjusted some waterfalls
- adjusted some pathing
- picked some pears and oranges
- bought some clothes at Ables
- sold assessed fossils to Nook's
- ordered some items
- did some swimming
- did some fishing
- planted some pumpkins
- relocated some trees
- moved some flowers to the beaches
-crafted some fish bait
-crafted some leaf piles


----------



## Lux007

-Talked with Ken today but he still doesn't have the gift option
-Came up with an amazing idea today: I bought a bunch of wooden shop signs and then searched Pinterest for custom designs of villagers. Then I downloaded the designs of villagers living (Ken, Lolly, Zell, Gruff, Bea, Bubbles, Moose, Rodeo)/lived(Hazels) on my island. Then I bought a bunch of customization kits and customized each sign as a villager design and then placed the correct (which took a while because they looked exactly the same in my pocket and I have a bad memory) shop sign in front of the villager houses. 
-Saw some interesting island designs that I might try out once I unlock the terraform feature
-Got a yucca out of the recycling bin
-Did a lot of trades today
-Traded with someone and she said she hasn't replied in a long time because her dog got put down 
-Someone was giving away furniture and I asked if there was any sphinx left, he said yes, I went and there was only a pyramid. No complaints from me though
-Leif came over and I bought a lot of starts and seeds. I was hoping for windflower but he didn't have any
-C.J. and Saharah haven't came in a long time so I think either one of them is going to come tomorrow


----------



## Islander

I caught a giraffe stag, meaning I have completed my critterpedia.

I also spoke to Cousteau, who has just moved onto my island.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/16
• Took the common butterfly model out of the mail.
• Hit rocks to replenish my material stores, and in search of gold nuggets (still no luck).
• An announcement for Rex's birthday has appeared on the bulletin board! 
• Chatted with Pekoe and Pashmina. Sounds briefly with Patty (as she was shopping), and didn't run into Kitty at all. 
• Kicks was visiting today; I bought a few things from him that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Made a few Hot Items (namely acoustic guitars) and other things to sell. 
• Ordered a few villager-specific gifts to start stockpiling in accordance with my lists. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Lux007

7/16

I was right in my last post about having CJ or Saharah over because CJ came  Did a fishing challenge of catching 3 "small fry" in a row. Took a bit because I didn't really know how small small fry is and it was hard finding the tiniest fish. Commissioned him to do a whale shark model.

Forgot what happened the rest of the day

7/17

-Did some trades
-Paid about 5 peoples' bridge/incline debts. Here's what I have to say: It's a lot harder giving to other people than I imagined. A lot people weren't ready, took a lot of time to give me their dodo codes, and generally weren't too polite. One of them even told me to hurry because they were going to do other trades but I waited for them about 30 minutes prior to them sending the code   I'll still do giveaways but I'll just reopen the offer when somebody isn't ready within 10 minutes. To my 'surprise', only a minority was prompt, quick to respond, and polite _haha.
-_Paid off my mortgage  Mainly because I sold a pyramid
-Wisp came today and gave me a fortune telling set


----------



## Canesvenatici

I keep forgetting to update oops 

Currently I am trying to collect all the seasonal bugs off the palm trees, as well as collect enough wood to continue working on some of the areas of my island that are a bit underwhelming , I have one full dinosaur to go before my fossils are done (news to me ) so I'm completely bulldozing mystery islands to accomplish this.

Also still trying to get villager photos (which is harder than I'd initially thought?) 

Going to make the kitchen for my house soon- and get to work on my partners house on the island, we're going for a western/gothic vibe in there so I'll have to order a bunch of items through tbt when have enough points to do so


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I forgot to post yesterday 


7/17
• Chatted with Kitty, Pashmina, Pekoe, and Patty. 
• Delivered the gifts! (Gayle's was sent through the mail, as she was attending Slider's show) 
• Hit rocks to search for gold nuggets and replenish my materials.
• Bought more wrapping paper. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played Two Days Ago. 
• Cleaned out some space in my mailbox. 
• Checked out some custom designs. 

7/18 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 238,439 points, the same as last week. 
• Hit rocks to search for gold nuggets and replenish my materials .
• Chatted with Patty and Pashmina (couldn't find Pekoe or Kitty).
• Crafted items to sell. 
• An announcement for the upcoming Bug-Off has appeared on the bulletin board! (Looks like Rex's birthday will be busy AND buzzy! )
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Put some bells into savings.
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Ordered some more villager-specific gifts


----------



## Nenya

I've been working on Nook Miles achievements and recently discovered that Wisp is one of them.  So for the first time last evening I looked for, and found, his/her spirit pieces. Don't know what reward I got, but they have never been worth the time and effort (imo) in the past, so I may leave that "achievement" uncompleted.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/19
• Flick was here today; I brought him three honeybees for a collectible. 
• Chatted with Pekoe, Patty, Pashmina, and Kitty. 
• Pekoe warned me that Harry was sick, so I made sure to swing by the store and pick up some medicine for him. 
• Patty was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind (phew!).
• Ordered some more villager-specific gifts.


----------



## Peach_Jam

- checked the mail
- went swimming 
- caught some sea creatures
- looked for money glow spot
-  went fishing 
- dug up some Manila clams
- bought some stuff from ables
- bought furniture from Nook's
- sold some stuff to Nook's
- ordered some items from Nook shopping
- decorated one of my beach areas
- delivered a gift to Judy
- talked to Diana and Tangy
- removed some weeds


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/20
• Took the honeybee model out of the mail. Kitty also sent me a pair of fishnet tights 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Baabara the Sheep. (I must admit, she is rather adorable. Still, the only one for me who can fill that sheep-shaped hole is Vesta!)
• Ran into C.J. outside the campsite. After completing his Small-Fry challenge, I brought him both fish to sell and three Napoleonfish for a collectible. 
• Chatted with Kitty, Pekoe, Pashmina, and Patty. 
• Ended up helping Kitty deliver a package to Marshal that had ended up at her house on accident. 
• Found a lost notebook in the park. After asking around, I was able to get it back to its owner: Pashmina
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Put some bells into savings. 
• Cleared out stone storage space. 
• Ordered some more Villager-specific gifts. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Peach_Jam

- checked the mail
- went swimming
- planted some flowers on the beach
- did some terraforming on the remaining areas of my island
- picked some peaches and apples
- hit some rocks
- took some pics
- walked around the museum
- browsed some custom designs
- ordered some stuff from Nook shopping
- collected butterflies and commissioned flick
- cleaned out storage
- went fishing
- crafted fish bait
- collected shells
- talked to Tangy and Beau


----------



## xara

*july 13th*
i have quite a bit of catching up to do lol

*☾* checked the mail; received a cream and sugar from marty and an item i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials
*☾* got a shell fountain diy from my daily diy bottle
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a red heart-pattern wall, a noble zap suit and a skeleton in return
*☾* did a treasure hunt with del and found the treasure in time! it was a zap suit :’)
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching
*☾* crafted a net
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* stopped fuchsia from leaving
*☾* ordered a purple phrygian cap
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## DragonAceSg7

I managed to finally get started on organizing flowers now that most of my breeding is down to just cloning.  Near where you ladder down to meet Red and doing a diagonal rainbow.


----------



## sicHighbeams

I created an excavation site! I’m excited about it


----------



## AustinTEG06

I flattened a lot of my island imma start a journal as soon as I finish


----------



## deana

-Firstly, Isabelle announced that we have a visitor at the campsite   went to go check out who it was, it was Paolo and I opted not to invite him 
-Went back to my house to check the mail, Flo sent my a red lily bag and I don't think I've ever received flower seeds from a villager before so that was interesting!
-Watered some flowers by my house I'm trying to duplicate 
-Checked out both shops 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Harvested a different fully grown money tree
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave Flo some wrapped fruits, she gave me an orange-paint wall 
-Changed up some custom design paths over near the campsite
-Caught some more bugs that I want to make in to models eventually
-Collected some Nook Miles tasks
-Lastly, I moved Ètoile to my island recently so I went to Harv's island to try some clothes on her and I think I got some good gift ideas for her


----------



## xara

*july 14th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle and an item i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a palm-tree lamp diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a podium, a rattan low table and a mini fridge in return 
*☾* returned a lost pouch to merengue and got a throwback hat table in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cedar sapling 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* ordered a red phrygian cap 
*☾* commissioned a damselfly model from flick 
*☾* checked the shops; bought flower seeds from nook’s 
☾ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Alitear

Today I opened my island for visitors so they could come see celeste. I also decided I was going to start hosting birthday events in game for other people. So I am currently in the process of figuring out what items I want to move around my island. Only a little part of it is done but things are a bit of a mess. I have decided that I will have 5 areas for birthday parties and lead groups into the theme they want with warp pipes. I will host games, give gifts and so on. I think it will be fun but im not sure if anyone will want to take part in it.


----------



## Libra

Finally completed the fossil collection in my museum. Still have many fish, sea creatures and insects to catch, though (I should play more and more often).


----------



## sicHighbeams

Yesterday I started on a small “graveyard” area in the back of my island. I might see if I can grab pictures of my Wild World villagers to put there to pay my respect to the 100s of hours I put into that game!


----------



## Canesvenatici

Today i:
finished the fossil section of my museum
tried and failed to transfer photos from my switch to my phone
re-decorated my house (kitchen/Livingroom/botanical room/bedroom)
took lots of pictures
ordered more clothes
made a laundry area on the island behind nooks
crafted lots of DIYs
visited redd on a players island- brought a painting
gifted my villagers flower
ordered some items for another house on the island
sold some bugs to flick


----------



## Nenya

Today I started replacing blue and pink hydrangea bushes with red and yellow hibiscus bushes. I had 20 of each color in storage, but they were gone very quickly. Gotta check other islands for Leif and buy about 20 more of each. I don't know how many bushes I have, but that should be enough...


----------



## Lux007

Been a while so I'll just write what I remember from the last few days
-popped a balloon that landed straight into water
-Gruff moved out so I frantically took their pictures and bought their posters
-Commissioned Flick to make an agrias butterfly model
-Went on somebody's island to talk to Celeste and wish on stars

-Gruff moved away so I used a nmt and found Erik so I invited him to join
-Finally got 4 stars and KK came over
-Changed some waterscapes
-Built a stone bridge
-Bought a new land plot that I'm going to use nmts to look for a good villager


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/21  (logged in reeeaaally late, as one of my other games dropped a huge update and I got sucked in...)
• Recieved a joke in the mail from Rex that read thus: _"What did the cake say while cutting an onion?  I'm in tiers!" _ (I'm keeping that  )
• Also took the Napoleonfish model out of the mail. 
• Made a mad dash for the Able's so I could check out their inventory before they closed. 
• Pashmina tracked me down to give me a dollhouse dress (in a color I didn't have yet! ). I chatted with her a bit, and then gave her a present back. 
• Got startled by a few bursts of shouting stars! I made wishes whenever I could! 
• Delivered the rest of the gifts! 
• Gulliver washed up on shore again. It took me a little while to find the missing parts. 
• ...got assaulted by a scorpion right outside of Gayle's house because my dumb@ forgot to put my net away...
• Also chatted with Patty and Pekoe (I couldn't find Kitty anywhere, so her gift also ended up being sent through the mail).


----------



## Bluelady

It’s been a while since I posted here. Here’s what I did today.

-Decorated the winery with some plants to add some color. There was too much brown for my liking.

-Rearranged a section of my farmer’s yard to include a shed. 

-I helped Pashmina give an apology gift to Roscoe. It was a bathrobe. XD He kept it.

-I spent about 50 NMT looking for the trash mystery island. I didn’t find it but I did uproot 8 fully grown bamboo, 25 bamboo shoot,  and fished 5 tires.

- I also learned the trash bag diy that I was looking for. Now I just need to find a faster way to get boots....


----------



## xara

*july 15th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a damselfly model from flick and an item i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a bone doorplate diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; checked to see who it was and it was rodney! 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a safety helmet, colourful tile flooring and a belted dotted dress in return 
*☾* delivered a package to fuchsia for del and got a tango dress in return 
*☾* caught a pufferfish for merengue and got an instant-muscles suit in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a yellow-hyacinth bag 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* did a few trades
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* checked to see what redd was selling; he sadly only had fakes today 
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*july 16th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a very sweet letter from audie! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a backyard lawn diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a punching bag, a top hat and a flashy hairpin in return 
*☾* returned a lost pouch to beau and got a cavalier hat in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* helped out gulliver 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Peach_Jam

- rearranged some furniture in my house
- got a money transfer call from Timmy and Tommy about stuff I sold yesterday
- checked the mail
- opened letters from villagers that piled up
- talked to Raymond
- dug up some excess hyacinths around my house
- placed down some custom designs 
- did a bit of waterscaping
- decorated beaches 
- helped gulliver
- shopped at Nook's
- shopped at Ables
- went to resident services to transfer bells
- did some fishing


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, Tipper sent me a College cardigan and collected the lantern I ordered
-Found the glowing spot near my house so I planted a money tree
-Checked out both shops, bought a new net as mine broke yesterday
-Found a lost item that belonged to Tipper so I returned that to her and got a Student cap from her in return
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave Flo some wrapped fruits, she gave me some Camo flooring 
-Completed a few Nook miles tasks
-Moved some flowers and weeds around, watered the flowers I'm trying to duplicate
-Spent some time cleaning out my storage and selling off extra items that I don't need


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Judy move, she’s a villager I really like but has been on my island a long time and there are some other snooty villagers I’d like to have
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up fossils
had fossils assessed and sold 
popped a balloon and received some bells
crafted and customised a few items
watered the flowers
caught and sold some fish and bugs
finally caught a Golden Stag, completing my critterpedia and the bug section of the museum


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/22
• Recieved a sombrero in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Collected star fragments from the beach! At the end, I found four regular frags and one Cancer frag! 
• Chatted with Kitty, Patty, and Pashmina. (Couldn't find Pekoe) 
• Popped a balloon and got 30k bells out of it! 
• Was overjoyed to discover that the hibiscus have bloomed! 
• Redd was here today; I discovered that two of the art pieces were real, and I didn't have either of them! Unfortunately, I couldn't get both of them...so I walked out with a genuine Wistful Painting! 
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Put some bells into savings. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Rosch

Just got Tex's photo today. Now the waiting game of having him move out.


----------



## inazuma

just finished a new area. pango wont move out i hate it but thats ok i guess


----------



## Lux007

-Erik moved in
-I put down a new land plot and used 2 nmts to try to find a new villager but can't find any. Today I came back to the island and it says the plot is sold so I guess I'll just a random villager
-Bought some nmts
-bought some bunny day planter boxes to decorate a yard-ish area
-popped some ballons
-Kicks came and I bought some wings and a traveler's bag


----------



## xara

*july 17th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a genuine mystic statue from beau and the blue tam-o’-shanter from gulliver!!!!!!! i’ve been wanting the blue tam-o’-shanter for ages, so i’m super happy to finally have it! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected materials 
*☾* got a bamboo wall decoration diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a zap suit, a guayabera shirt and a pinball machine in return 
*☾* delivered a package to sprinkle for merengue
*☾* delivered a package to fuchsia for del and got a bowling shirt in return 
*☾* caught a horse mackerel for bruce and got a water cooler in return 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* crafted an ironwood dresser, a fishing rod and a net 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* listened to a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of k.k. lament
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## AlyssaAC

Started my new island today, got my move in fees all paid off, placed my museum where I wanted it, and did a little bit of fishing today. Tomorrow I’m gonna see if I can pick up and purchase some bells and nook miles tickets to help me start off right. For now, off to bed.


----------



## xara

*july 18th*
*☾* checked the mail; received letters from beau and the HHA!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and stone
*☾* got an ironwood low table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers and gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a box-skirt uniform, mrs. flamingo and a firefighter uniform in return 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* reorganized the critters that i’m saving for model commissions 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* there was a new message on the bulletin board; checked to see what it was and it was an announcement for the upcoming bug-off!
*☾* crafted a barrel
*☾* sold some stuff 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any this week 
*☾* checked the shops; bought wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*july 19th*
☾ checked the mail; received a letter from marty! 
☾ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
☾ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and stone
☾ got a natural square table diy from my daily diy bottle 
☾ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a sprite costume, an attus robe and a basic teacher’s desk in return 
☾ returned a lost book to fuchsia and got a suit of lights in return 
☾ delivered a package to margie for del and got a diner apron in return 
☾ caught a black bass for bruce and got a maxi shirtdress in return 
☾ delivered a package to whitney for del and got a kurta in return 
☾ did some fishing and bug catching 
☾ crafted a fishing rod 
☾ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
☾ harvested my pear trees 
☾ shot down a balloon and got an emblem blazer 
☾ checked the recycling bin
☾ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
☾ bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for saharah’s desert; didn’t get any new rugs, though 
☾ checked the shops
☾ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*july 20th*
☾ checked the mail; received a letter from bruce! 
☾ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
☾ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and stone
☾ got a leaf diy from my daily diy bottle 
☾ talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a rattan armchair, a film projector and mariachi clothing in return 
☾ delivered a package to marty for bruce 
☾ did a trade 
☾ did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
☾ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 4 giant clams
☾ gave pascal a scallop and got a pearl in return 
☾ shot down a balloon and got a judge’s bell 
☾ stopped merengue from leaving 
☾ checked the recycling bin; found a velvet stool 
☾ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
☾ helped out gullivarrr
☾ checked the shops
☾ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bluebellie

I just finished one of my houses. All done with the exterior and the whole interior decorating. I’ve been struggles forever with one of the last rooms, but I finally got it.


----------



## Canesvenatici

Today i: 
gifted items to my villagers- no pictures yet 
🛩hosted on my island (turnip selling and tour)
Sahara was visiting with carpets got one of each size and a mystery wall (wall was rock climbing wall) 
started on a pumpkin carving area, still need Halloween DIYs to do it justice 
added some more decor to one of the houses on the island
collected my daily DIY in a bottles 
brought clothes from the able sisters (brought almost all of the horns in different colours)


----------



## xara

*july 21st*
*☾* checked the mail; received a blue pirate dress from gullivarrr!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and stone
*☾* got a bamboo bench diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got zebra-print flooring, an automatic washer and a doctor’s coat in return 
*☾* caught a flea off of beau
*☾* planted a few flowers 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted an ironwood cart and a fishing rod
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* came up with a special greeting for del and i 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked to see what kicks was selling and bought a pair of kiddie socks (red/light blue)
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 red tulip seeds and 10 pieces of light blue wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Lux007

-Tomorrow's my first bug-off! Excited to see what's gonna happen
-Won an auction so I bought 100 nmt for ~3 mil IGBs
-Paid for 7 bridges/inclines today
-Someone was offering a Celeste visit and I was surprised to see I got the code so quick till I realized they gave the code to literally everybody. So there were a bunch of people stuck on the dock and everybody was asking where the owner is and it was so chaotic that the connection broke and I lost my diy recipe 
-But I went to someone else's Celeste and I was the only person there and Celeste was right there on the dock. Couldn't be better ^^ got a leo sculpture diy
-Got my first lily-of-the-valley! I didn't even know I got to 5 stars - learned that after I googled about it
-Erik finished unpacking today. I like him immediately because 1) he looks awesome 2) his internal decoration is unique and 3) he gave me a shell fountain diy recipe that I've been wanting for a while
-The random villager from yesterday moved in. She's a pink alligator, don't remember her name. Not sure if I like her yet
-Met someone whose username is iLoveGoldie. Excellent name lol
-Did a Gulliver quest


----------



## xara

*july 22nd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a black fan palm from whitney! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and stone
*☾* got a rocking horse diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a wood-burning stove, a dreamy dress and a clothes closet in return 
*☾* returned a lost book to merengue and got a plaid-print dress in return 
*☾* caught an orchid mantis for bruce and got a marimba in return 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* crafted a standard umbrella stand 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* got a new nickname from del; i’m now officially known as “june bug” 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/23 (Isabelle announced that we're in for shooting stars tonight! )
• Took the Wistful Painting out of the mail and brought it straight to Blathers. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Kitty, Patty, Pekoe (who has decided she'd like to call me Pumpkin), and Pashmina.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for Basement Flooring inside! 
• Bought more wrapping paper and customization kits.
• Label was back with a Theatrical Outfit Challenge--she seemed to like my choices, but I got the distinct feeling I'd only be getting one tailor's ticket tomorrow... I was also gifted a pair of Labelle Sneakers. 
• Decided to craft a Juicy-apple TV as Rex's birthday present. I also customized it to be green so it would match his closet and bed! 
• Popped a balloon and got a gold nugget out of it! 
• Realized it was the last gold nugget I needed at the moment! After gathering up all of the materials I'd been saving up for months, I was FINALLY able to craft the Robot Hero!!! (Will post finished pic tomorrow) 
• (Took a break to play other games while I waited for nightfall) 
• Got back on later and started wishing on stars left and right! 
• Ran into Celeste outside the cemetary (which does have a good view of the sky, due to where I placed it...), and she gave me a recipe for a mums wand! 
• Promptly picked up a yellow mum to use for crafting tomorrow.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2021



Lux007 said:


> -The random villager from yesterday moved in. She's a pink alligator, don't remember her name. Not sure if I like her yet



If she's got a heart motif, that's Gayle! One of my favorites for sure!


----------



## xara

*july 23rd*
i’m finally caught up ... again lol.

*☾* checked the mail; received an australopith fossil from beau! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* got a zen-style stone diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got 2 maxi shirtdresses and a desert outfit in return 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a shovel and a fishing rod
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a red cute tea table 
*☾* gave sprinkle permission to start calling me “june bug”
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## angelacross98

So i reset recently which I’ve actually really enjoyed. Today I hit three stars and got KK Slider to come for his first visit hoping to nail my weather seed soon bc I really want to start getting some Celeste diys


----------



## Peach_Jam

- checked the mail
- ordered some items 
- talked to Rudy
- went fishing
- went swimming
- dug up some fossils
- removed some weeds
- organized some pending orders
- sold some stuff to Nook's
- chopped a couple trees
- hit some rocks with a shovel


----------



## Autumn247

I'm starting to flatten my island.  It's gonna take a long time.  I have so many flowers that have overtaken the cliffs so I have to remove all of those first, then the trees. That's pretty much all I did today


----------



## Lux007

-Participated in the Bug Off event. It's pretty grindy but not as much as the fishing tournament since I don't have to frantically run around trying to find manila clams to craft into fish bait
-Caught some bees and orchid mantis that I'm saving for Flick to make models
-Somehow the stuff I got the most from the Bug Off is the toy centipede which I'm not exactly overjoyed about since I don't like bugs and definitely don't want it in my home/on my island. I'll probably sell them to other people or just Nook's Cranny as fast as possible. Grinded for a couple of hours till I got the silver trophy. I didn't have the time, patience or the battery to grind for the gold one.
-Bought a lot of furniture
-Made a list of arts that I don't have in the museum yet
-Caught my first scorpion! Only knew how to catch it after reading through a tutorial online
-Bought a dynamic painting for my museum
-My favorite activity now is knocking on each villager's house (if they're in their houses) and see if they're crafting. If so I go get a recipe or if not I leave immediately and get the curiosity question mark reaction
-Popped a balloon but the area beneath it is all furniture so the present disappeared :/



MarzipanDragyn said:


> If she's got a heart motif, that's Gayle! One of my favorites for sure!



That's cool! I haven't had to chance to really talk to her yet (since it's Bug Off day so there aren't much dialogues) but I'll go talk to her & check out her house tomorrow.


----------



## xara

*july 24th*
*☾* checked the mail; received red full-body tights from fuchsia and items i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* got a pear wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a green flashy hairpin, a sepia puzzle wall and a yellow heart-pattern wall in return 
*☾* did a few trades
*☾* cleared up some space in my storage 
*☾* searched for and downloaded some new dress designs as i’ve been thinking about changing up my island rep’s look again 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* ordered some nook mile items and a do-rag
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* went to harv’s island to test out some outfit ideas 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Canesvenatici

Today i: (25th july)
Started decorating a new area! This time a cowboy themed campsite below my house.
brought some new clothes (couldnt find any I wanted to gift my villagers)
KK slider visited and gave me some music
did a trade on here! Got some items for one of the houses libraries and for the above mentioned area!
popped a bunch of balloons
moved a bunch of trees around - debated just having one type but alas I am a sucker for seasonal trees when they show up 
the shop didnt have any furniture I wanted so I replaced some of my tools instead
collected the mail/things I'd ordered 
 debating adding *another* pirate section on my beach - the first is very cute so it may be time to expand to fit more things!

Then had to stop for the evening as my switch was on 5%


----------



## JemAC

Over the last few days:


opened the mail
said goodbye to Judy and went island hopping to replace her - it started of quite badly with a few repeats but soon improved and I found Vivian on around the 30th NMT, I love the wolves and snooty villagers and had been looking for her on every island hopping trip I’d been on so really pleased to finally find her 
visited the shops
spoke to my villagers and gave Whitney and Julian gifts 
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug fossils
had fossils assessed and sold
visited Redd but didn’t buy anything as he had nothing that I needed
went diving to see Pascal
caught fish, including quite a lot of sharks, and sold them to C.J.
watered the flowers
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles
checked the recycling bin but didn’t take anything
scared Wisp apart and then tracked down the pieces to put him back together - received a Wall Mounted Telephone


----------



## Lux007

-HHA gave me a water cooler for reaching rank S
-Got a log chair diy recipe from today's beach message bottle 
-Bought a lot of furniture
-Paid off the debt for an incline
-(yesterday) asked Tom Nook to customize my house. Turned out to look really nice!
-(yesterday) set down the last plot for a villager's house but I thought I would remember to go on a villager hunt and turned out I didn't so today the plot was sold and I'm going to get another rando villager now
-K.k came for the first regular visit - I chose the random song option and it was K.k. fusion
-Talked to Erik and Gayle; both of them seem to be pretty nice
-Sold all of my toy centipedes & cockroaches. What a relief
-my storage is getting full and I have an idea for a kitchen so asked Tom Nook to build me a basement. Gonna take a while to pay off the 2 mil debt though
-Ordered a bunch of furniture mainly for catalog purposes
-Assessed a plesio skull and finished all fossils for it
-Popped a balloon and got a kotatsu
-Someone wanted to buy a kids tent that I put up for trade earlier but it was sold so I took one out of my own decor lol.


----------



## xara

j*uly 25th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a rabbit tee from audie and items i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams 
*☾* got a bamboo speaker diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a purple dollhouse dress from merengue, a white zap suit from del and a beige detective hat from bruce
*☾* delivered a package to margie for merengue and got a red front-tie tee in return 
*☾* caught a great purple emperor butterfly for bruce and got orange fishing waders in return 
*☾* got rid of some flowers 
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* changed my island rep’s outfit! i’m not sure if i’ll stick with it or not, but i’m really liking it so far! i took some pictures of it as well :’)
*☾* put some stuff into storage 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* got a pearl from pascal 
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a mint shell dress
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a pink stadiometer 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any again this week 
*☾* attended a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of mountain song 
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of green wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


Spoiler: new outfit 🦜🌹🌈


----------



## deana

-The flowers directly outside of my house duplicated! This is always nice to see when I log in, now I only need one more to fill up this area so I watered the flowers again
-Checked the mail, got a letter from Erik
-Had to chop down some trees, I was trying to grow them only to medium size but I didn't play this weekend and they got too big. So I chopped them and replanted new saplings
-Harvested a money tree
-Kicks was in the plaza so I checked out what he had for sale
-Visited both shops
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo, still no photo 
-Completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Lux007

-The rando villager from yesterday turned out to be Judy   I don't love her enormous sparkly eyes but I'll see in the future
-Did two touch trades today. Funny enough neither of them read the 'Touch Trade' and both thought it was normal trading. But oh well one already picked up the item so it was practically a free touch trade lol. The other offer was pretty high so I just let him keep the item
-Order some more items
-Leif came. Bought some holly starts and one of each color of flower seeds
-Looked around and didn't see any lily of the valley
-Sold a black lucky cat. I don't like the black one so I might go and buy a white one sometime in the future
-Decorated my basement! Turned it into a kitchen/dining room. Think it turned out to be pretty good. So far, I have a bedroom, study room, kitchen, and teddy bear room (along with every villager's poster) ^^ Don't judge about the teddy bear room
-Someone came to the campsite and it turned out to be Mira. Her personality seems to be great but I have my full villagers and I'm not ready to let any of them go yet
-It was a clear sky night today but Celeste still didn't show up


----------



## deana

-It's Erilk's birthday today   I forgot to get him something lol so I gathered up my very best fruit and headed straight to his house. Tipper was there celebrating with him 
-Leif was in the plaza so I went to check out what he had for sale
-Visited both shops
-Talked to my villagers 
-Did a bit of landscaping, swapped some of my regular trees out for orange trees instead (my native fruit)
-Changed up the area behind Nooks to make it a little arcade like, I had to order some things so this won't be done until later
-Gave wrapped fruits to Flo
-Spent some time trying to catch some bugs I need to catch


----------



## maria110

I spent a loooonnnggg time terraforming my older island to give it a makeover.  I think eventually, it will be nice but it's going to be a long haul.  *sigh*


----------



## JKDOS

I caught the Napoleon Fish in my second town 
Now I just need that Giant Trevally


----------



## Bethboj

Today on my Island I set up the three starter homes and furnished them all both inside and out. I also chose where to build my first bridge.

Tomorrow my museum will be built and I have a large amount of insects and fish to donate. Very glad I reset and am taking things slow this time around


----------



## Lux007

-It's Erik's birthday! I went to his house and checked a couple of times: two times were Rodeo and one time was Bea celebrating in his house
-Planted some flowers around the plaza
-Built a marketplace-ish location near my beach - it has new year's noodles and other food put onto the stalls and then I put a row of throwback mitt chairs in front of the stalls. Was thinking of ordering public benches but decided I didn't want to wait 
-did some trading
-Someone asked me to pay of their debt (which I specifically said was bridge or incline debts) a couple of days ago but we never found a good time when both of us are available. Well, today happened to be the day and then they were surprised to hear that I was going to pay for their bridge debt - apparently they wanted me to pay off their home loan. I said I can either give you the equivalent amount of bells for the most expensive bridge or I'll just pay for the bridge itself and then they said okay I can use a bridge and presumably put up a bridge right then. The moment I got to their island they messaged me and said they had to go and literally kicked me off the island right after I walked out of the airport building. I didn't have the patience to wait a couple more days and put up with more shenanigan so I just called it off.
-Bought an ironwood cupboard for my new kitchen but I don't think I have any space in there
-Saharah came! I bought a firework wallpaper, another crosswalk flooring :/, a brown shaggy rug and a heart shaped rug.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, collected the things that I ordered as well as a gift from Erik for attending his birthday! He sent me some round shades
-Watered the flowers by my house
-Visited both shops, I bought some Traditional monope pants in two colours and a Belted dotted dress I don't think I've ever seen these items in the shop before so that was nice
-Flick was visiting so I gave him some Tiger beetles to made a model
-Talked to my villagers 
-Gave Flo some wrapped fruits, still no photo 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Completed a few Nook Miles tasks 
-Cleaned out some duplicate clothing items from my storage


----------



## Canesvenatici

Yesterday i:
Ordered a bunch of stuff
Did some trades
Got paintings from redd
Gifted villagers  

Today i:
Finished off the campsite section of my island
Gifted all my villagers clothes 
Changed outfits 
Ran out of storage in my house 
Took paintings and statues to the museum 
C.J visited / sold fish


----------



## Lux007

-Label came and asked for a comfy outfit. I dressed in a sweater, sweatpants, dal eye mask and dal slippers and I think I passed
-Did some trading
-Gave away some wallpaper and diys
-Sold a bug model for some gold nuggets. Then used the nuggets to make a golden watering can
-planted some flowers along my roads
-donated some more bells for my new plank incline
-Ran around my island twice but still found neither Celeste nor Wisp. It's been a couple of days already
-Did some fishing but only cause sea bass, black bass, and olive flounder. Let a shark slip and the next one I caught but it was a suckerfish
-Ordered a bunch of stuff from Nook Miles shopping
-Updated my game but didn't notice anything different. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## deana

Only a short play session today~
-Watered the flowers by my house
-Checked the mail, got the model I commissioned from Flick and Tipper sent me a table lamp
-Visited both shops 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Gullivarr was asleep on the beach but I don't need any pirate items at the moment so I let him sleep
-Got the recipe for the summer-shell rug!
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Spent a little time trying to catch some sharks


----------



## xara

*july 26th*
_have to do a bit of catching up again. _

*☾* checked the mail; received a beige long plaid skirt from margie!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a giant teddy bear diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; checked to see who it was and it was snake! i didn’t invite him, but he’s cuter than i preciously thought :’o
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a yellow desert-princess outfit from merengue, a purple steampunk costume from del and bruce’s photo!! 
*☾* delivered a package to whitney for merengue and got a brown frugal dress in return 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a net
*☾* customized bruce’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* commissioned a ribbon eel model from c.j. 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*july 27th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a ribbon eel model from c.j.!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a large cardboard boxes diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a clay furnace from del and a natural tatami bed from merengue 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* got a pearl from pascal 
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a bidet
*☾* put some stuff into storage 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* helped out gulliver 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*july 28th*
*☾* checked the mail; received red work boots from del and a pink veil from gulliver! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a log pack diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a grey detective hat from merengue and black-brick flooring from del 
*☾* caught a whale shark for del and got a green sewing machine in return 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* there was a new message on the bulletin board; checked to see what it was and it was an announcement for next month’s fireworks shows! 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked to see what redd was selling and bought a genuine detailed painting 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*july 29th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from marty and a genuine detailed painting from redd! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a log round table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a cute blue wall from merengue and a blue astro dress from del
*☾* delivered a package to del for merengue and got a pink shorts outfit in return
*☾* delivered a package to sprinkle for merengue and got a red fitness tank in return 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* commissioned a walking leaf model from flick 
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of green wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## LexiOfFurby

Finally unlocked KK Slider as I type


----------



## Lux007

-Just remembered there was a camper yesterday and I totally forgot to check who it was :/
-Gave away a genuine wistful painting to someone who was looking for it 
-Got my first orange hybrid rose and hyacinth!
-Did some gardening
-Gave presents to every villager
-Used my new golden watering can to water some flowers. Hopefully I can get some new hybrids soon
-Got some more diys that I already have. Probably going to give them away as well
-Did some trading
-My plank incline has finished! Now I can get to most of my island without a ladder
-CJ came today! He came just in time because it was drizzling rain yesterday and I was in a fishing mood so I fished up a coelacanth. It was coincidentally the third I have in stock so I was able to commission him to make a model today 
-I found a 'what was this again?' bag. Asked Erik about it and he said it should be Judy's. She took it and gave me a wrestler's uniform
-Found Wisp and scared him into pieces. He gave me a blue corner that I sold to Nook's.


----------



## Rosch

Lobo just gifted me a genuine Wild Painting Right Half. I also have double rainbows today.


----------



## xara

*july 30th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a purple shaded floor lamp from beau, a pink digital alarm clock from merengue and a walking leaf model from flick! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams 
*☾* got a cool hyacinth crown diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; checked to see who it was and it was diva! i didn’t invite her, but she’s pretty :’)
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got navy blue fishing waders from del and a purple instant-muscles suit from merengue
*☾* caught a great white shark for merengue and got a green milkmaid dress in return 
*☾* tt’d bruce out 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* went island hopping and invited bunnie on my 11th ticket! 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a black streetlamp, a black baggy shirt, 3 iron nuggets, a sapling, a cedar sapling, a red-tulip bag, a bingo wheel, white holey socks, 3 pieces of clay, light parquet flooring and a perforated-board wall
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* helped out gullivarrr
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

Another very short play session for me today:
-watered the flowers by my house
-Emerging from my house area I decided to swap the location of some trees around and actually I like it better now! 
-Checked out both shops, didn't buy anything today
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Flo, she gave me a soft-serve hat
-Caught a couple more bugs that I need for models!
-The Nook shopping app was selling K.K. Moody which I don't have yet apparently so I ordered that 
-Talked to my villagers, everyone is hyped for fireworks
-Completed just a few Nook miles tasks


----------



## Sharksheep

Just started playing again recently and have to catch up on all the events I missed. Next is to do the wedding event to get the new items

- Did the museum stamp event to get the art plaque 
- Collected shells off the beach
- Downloading some fish and crab crates designs
- Removed some random furniture from the beach
- Talked to my villagers
- Laid down some paths


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Wasn't able to post for a little while due to my internet being out, and I just got my records caught up. As promised, here's the picture of the finished Robot Hero:





And now, here's my reports from 7/24 to today 

7/24 (Rex's Birthday & Bug-Off!)
• Recieved one tailor's ticket in the mail from Label (dang it, I knew it  )
• Collected star fragments from the beach! By the end of it, I'd collected 17 regular frags and two Leo frags.
• Attended Rex's birthday party with Patty; he seemed to really like his present! 
• Crafted a mums wand!
• Ended up gathering up and seeking a lot of seashells.
• Participated in the Bug-Off no less than 20 times (Even though I have all of the rewards, my internet decided to konk out on me, so I kept going to kill time) . Ended up having to make 2 replacement nets. (Highest amount of bugs caught in one round is 13!)
• Chopped some wood, both to replenish my materials and to make replacement tools.
• Practically cleaned out the recycle bin.
• Put a LOT of bells into savings.
• Redeemed my Bug-Off points for 20 prizes. (Which I ended up selling off)
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.

7/25 (internet's still out  )
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 238,439 points, the same as last week.
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Rex.
• Captured a scorpion that was lurking about in the flower gardens near Gayle's house.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Fang inside!
• Delivered the gifts! (Many ended up sent through the mail, as the recipients were busy attending Slider's show.)
• Chatted with Pekoe (Kitty and Pashmina were at Slider's show, and I couldn't find Patty anywhere)
• Hit rocks in search of gold nuggets.
• The Museum's unofficial Beetle Club Fight Night pitted the Hercules against the Giraffe; Hercules stood victorious.
• Attended Slider's show; he played Space K.K.

7/26 (Net's STILL out...  )
• Went fishing for collectible specimens.
• Found a lost bag near Marshal's house. After asking around, I was able to get it back to its owner: Rex.
• C.J. was here today, this time with a Big Fish challenge. Upon completion, I brought him three guppies for a collectible.  As I continued hunting for collectible specimens, I sold anything I didn't need to him.
• Chatted with Patty, Kitty, Pekoe, and Pashmina.
• Accidentally startled Marshal out of a nap by bumping into a tree nearby.
• Made and used a lot of fish bait.
• Put a lot of bells into savings.

7/27 (STILL. OUT. )
• Recieved some unusually charming letters in the mail from my villagers (which did improve my mood a bit). 
• Took the guppy model out of the mail.
• Chatted with Patty, Pekoe, and Pashmina (who I ended up selling a black bass to). Couldn't find Kitty anywhere...
• Kicks was here, so I bought a few items from him that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them. Ended up being an expensive visit.
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.

7/28 (logged in late, net's FINALLY back on)
• Made a mad dash for the Able's to check out their inventory before they closed.
• Delivered the gifts! (Most of them, that is...)
• Saharah was here, so I "paid" her a visit.
• Chatted with Patty, Pekoe, and Kitty (couldn't find Pashmina anywhere...)
• An announcement for thre upcoming fireworks shows has appeared on the bulletin board!

7/29 (short day)
• Leif was visiting today (although I didn't buy anything from him).
• Chatted with Pashmina, Patty, Pekoe, and Kitty.
• Delivered the two gifts I couldn't deliver yesterday (once again, sorry Pashmina and Plucky  )
• Ran into Wisp for the first time in a while; after helping him out, I received some athletic shorts as a reward.

7/30 (late day, also raining)
• Made a mad dash for the Able's to check out their inventory before they closed.
• Also bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Chatted with Patty, Pashmina, and Pekoe (couldn't find Kitty anywhere...)
• Gullivarrr washed up on the beach again; I found his phone practically tangled up in the safety nets at the northwest corner of the map.

7/31 (another late login)
• Recieved a sea captain's coat in the mail from Gullivarrr, this time in red!
• Chatted with Pashmina, Patty, Pekoe, and briefly with Kitty (as she was at Slider's show).
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's rainfall.
• Apparently, there was a meteor shower tonight, according to Gayle and Patty (I must not've paid enough attention to Isabelle's report...)
• Found a message from Mathilda in a bottle that washed up on shore!
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Lament.
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.


(Edit on 8/1: realized I'd accidentally put the wrong date on 7/31, my bad folks)


----------



## Lux007

Short day today
-Nook's morning turnip price was 63 but it shot (a little) up to 131 in the afternoon
-Bought imperial bed and blue striped surfboard from Nook's Cranny
-Checked the recycling bin but there wasn't anything except some tree starts
-Today's visitor is K.k. I said I was in a happy mood and he played Neapolitan
-Tonight was a very, very clear sky with absolutely no clouds in sight so I thought for sure Celeste is going to be here for once. She wasn't.
-Got my coelacanth model from CJ. It's a lot smaller and less impressive than I previously imagined


----------



## moo_nieu

it rained really hard so fished some but lost my streak again whoops
actually remembered to attend kk sliders concert
not too much of an eventful day tbh


----------



## xara

*july 31st*
*☾* checked the mail; received a purple/yellow jester costume from marty and a blue sea captain’s coat from gullivarrr
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams
*☾* got an ironwood cupboard diy from my daily diy bottle
*☾* welcomed bunnie to the island!! she’s so precious 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a navy blue victorian dress from merengue and a plasma ball from del
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* crafted a shovel
*☾* got a pearl from pascal
*☾* planted a few flowers
*☾* invited bunnie to harv’s island to unlock her poster
*☾* put some stuff into storage
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and green vinyl flooring
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* listened to a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of k.k. ballad
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements and 100% completed the ‘flower power’ achievement!!


----------



## maria110

I was seriously thinking about resetting my old island because I had done a lot of waterscaping and not liked it but I restrained myself and decided to solve the problems without resetting.  I time traveled back to November 2020 in hopes of getting some maple or mush recipes while doing all the fixing but of course, I have had many present balloons but no recipes. But it's nice to see how the island looks for autumn when designing since the yellow grass is my least favorite.  

It's coming along okay.  And, I'm sure it will take less time to get water features that I like than it would to move everything to my other island and reset this one.  This character and the secondary character have tons of DIYs, money, villager photos, items, materials, Raymond, Reneigh, etc etc.  It would take a loooonnnnggg time to move it all and move it back.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Decorated my campsite after putting it off for the last week or so which I’m now relatively pleased with. I then moved a load of flowers to the beach so I can decorate around Stonehenge that I hope will also become rock garden in the future.


----------



## CL4P-L3K

Finally got Kid Cat to move in. I'm want to have some previous characters I love, but leave room for new ones. Working on Mitzi now, followed by Fang...Anchovy...maybe Poncho.


----------



## Peach_Jam

- emptied out storage 
- checked the mail
- sold some stuff to Nook's
- deposited bells at residential services 
- walked through museum
- went fishing
- talked to Judy and Rudy


----------



## Nenya

Last night, after concentrating on this for the last several weeks, I accomplished a Nook Miles goal of snagging 5000 bugs! My last one was a moth.  Now I need to get out of the habit of catching every bug I see!


----------



## Autumn247

I got the heart bopper and star bopper hat things from Isabelle for my two characters, and spent about 100,000 bells on prizes from Redd at the firework show


----------



## Lux007

-Daisy Mae visited today! Price was 98 which was a little high but I bought a bunch of them anyways
-Was dropping turnips onto the ground and I forgot the buttons aren't the same as furniture so I pushed the bottom one and I ate 10 turnips :/ It's like eating money
-Someone came visiting for Daisy Mae and gave me a genuine motherly statue ^^
-Shot a balloon and it was a brown rattan armchair! I already have a couple but I like them a lot
-Caught a couple of scallops but Pascal never showed up   He hasn't show up in a week or so and I'm pretty sure I have more than enough room in my pockets
-Did some trading
-Was giving away some items and this person had their pockets full so they dropped 99,000 bells for me haha
-Gave away some diys that I already know
-Attended the night firework show! It was really fun to watch and participate in the raffle. I got a tweeter, two balloons, a cotton candy and 2 boba teas (which I love) so I'll probably keep one of them in my pocket
-It's another Celeste-less night but I think the firework made up for it


----------



## deana

-Watered the flowers outside my house
-Checked the mail, collected the K.K song I ordered and also received presents from Peewee and "mom" 
-Visited both shops 
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Flo and she FINALLY gave me her photo   

After 7pm...
-The fireworks!!! 
-Ètoile gave me a blue sparkler, so sweet 
-Spent a lot of time at Redd's raffle to try to get those new food items


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/1 (first Fireworks Show of the season!)
• (Realized I logged in a bit late, and would have to reschedule the gift-giving to tomorrow)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 238,439 points, the same as last week. 
• Changed into my firework-viewing outfit! (I'll post a picture next week) 
• Collected a few star frags from the beach! Also found two large frags and a Leo frag! 
• Recieved a sparkler from Marina! 
• Realized I'd have to change up the fireworks a bit (as I'd moved a bunch of patterns around on my phone since last August...)
• Pulled AT LEAST 30 tickets at Redd's raffle.
• Ate and drank some of my new treats and had fun with the goodies I'd recieved! 
• Also put a lot of bells into savings.


----------



## Bluelady

-Hung out and took pictures with my niece on her island to view the fireworks.
-Spent about 10 K bells on raffle tickets until I ran out of space. I gave my niece the duplicates and then bought some more.
-After heading home, I tried to make a boba stall in front of Ables Shop but I'm not too certain about the location.
-Moved the location of my cotton candy stall and am pleased with it's new location.
-Bought a Serene painting from Redd.
-Finally, I bought a white laptop for the boba shop and a natural climbing wall for Rowan's yard.


----------



## JKDOS

I've finished catching every deep sea critter, fish, and bug that is currently available (minus the flea)  in the Northern Hemisphere on my second island.

I'm having no luck getting a flea to spawn.


----------



## xara

*august 1st*
*☾* checked the mail; received letters from the bank of nook, the HHA and a green old sewing machine from margie! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a fossil doorplate diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a white double sofa from merengue and a yellow intricate wall from del 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a purple pleather patch skirt 
*☾* searched for custom designs to use for potential outfit ideas and fireworks 
*☾* ordered some stuff
*☾* celebrated the first fireworks show of the year!! i received a flower bopper from isabelle, bought 13 raffle tickets from redd and obtained all of the new handheld treats + a blue sparkler! 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any again this week 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Canesvenatici

So far Today i: (2nd August)
Did the fireworks event that I missed yesterday!
got the diy I was looking at buying on here thinking I'd never see it.... in my daily diy bottle!
did some trading
gave gifts to my villagers
visited the shops!
paid off some more of the houses
gave a eel to the museum and sold my dino bones


----------



## Sharksheep

Update for the last two days I think

Cleaned out my mail box and one of my extra character mailbox.
Ordered some items to decorate my extra characters house
Moved all the bug and fish models to my extra character's house to free up my main storage
Did some trading to get the rest of the Nook Mile items and some sideways barrels to finish my catalog
Time travel to June to get the rest of the wedding event items
Coco moved out. Started to do island hopping with only 20 nook mile tickets to find a villager or let the void fill the spot. Vesta was an option but I also have her amiibo so I didnt want her to move in. I found Raymond again and decided to take him and decide if I want to keep him later.
Did some terraforming and got rid of my outdoor tea shop/resturant. I decided to put up a volleyball court instead 
Move Del's house and laid down some paths
Removed some extra flowers on my beach
Started building a new bridge


----------



## deana

-The flowers just outside my house have finally duplicated which means I can stop watering them! 
-Harvested a money tree, also just outside my house
-Checked the mail, Axel sent me a fossil
-Looked for today's NPC and it was CJ but I don't need anything from him so I just let him be
-Talked to my villagers
-Found a lost item, it belonged to Erik so I returned it and he gave me a terry-cloth nightcap
-Visited both shops, sold some things at Nooks but did not buy anything today
-Completed some Nook miles tasks
-Spent some more time trying to catch some bugs that I need for models


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/2
• Recieved a pen stand in the mail from ingame Mom!
• Chatted with Pekoe and Patty, got to spend some time in the museum with Pashmina and Kitty (both in the bug exhibit).
• Delivered all of the gifts!
• Marina was thinking about moving away... After wrestling with it for a while, I ending up relenting and agreeing to let her go. I'll admit, I'm going to miss her. (I got her to max friendship and earned her photo, but I'm still sad to see her go).
• Bought a few items from the Able Sister's that I didn't have so that I could catalogue them.
• Flick was here today; I brought him both some bugs to sell and three wasps for a collectible. 
• Tonight's Beetle Fight Night pitted the Giant Stag against the Miyama Stag; Miyama proved victorious!


----------



## Rosch

Audie has left my island and I went island hopping today.
I was aiming for either Kyle or Marshal. On my 60th ticket, I got Marshal.

I really liked Audie at first, but sadly, as time passed I really haven't felt the same attachment I get with my other villagers from her.


----------



## Autumn247

Sold all the shells, fruit, and fossils (once they were assessed)
Got 2 new DIY recipes
Bought the Twinkling Painting from Redd
Bought some stuff from Nook's Cranny and the Able Sisters


----------



## JKDOS

I finally got the flea for my second island, though I may have cheated a bit. I TT'd to June so there were no beetles or cicadas, and picked a raining day so there were no butterflies. 

I trapped 4 villagers in the plaza and walked in and out of the Town Hall for about an hour and one spawned.


----------



## deana

-Isabelle announced a visitor at the campsite today, it was Derwin whom I don't think I've ever seen before but I did not invite him
-Checked the mail, Erik sent a dynamic painting so I put it in one of the bedrooms of my house
-Label was in the plaza asking for a party outfit so she gave me a morning coat
-Talked to my villagers, Cookie was crafting "stacked magazines"which was a new recipe for me!
-Gave wrapped fruits to Lolly, she gave me a mug
-Checked both shops, bought some more wrapping paper
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Completed a few Nook miles tasks
-Spent more time trying to catch some bugs for models, I caught a giant water bug which apparently I did not have before so I donated that to Blathers

I've also seen some of my villagers with the thought bubble lately which is exciting, hopefully Hornsby will ask to move soon and then I will get to go island hopping so fingers crossed for that


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/3 (Marina's Last Day...)
• Took the wasp model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Kitty, Patty, Pekoe (who had dozed off standing up), and Pashmina (who taught me how to make an apple dress!). 
• Gulliver washed up on shore again. It took me a while to find the missing components. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Maddie inside! It's good to know she seems to be doing well, wherever she is! 
• Visited Marina and wished her all the best. I'm gonna miss her. 
• Made a farewell post for Marina on the bulletin board. 
• Redeemed some miles for NMTs for tomorrow's inevitable island-hopping.
• Cleared out some storage space. 


Also, the day before, I took this little picture with Marina at Harv's, and then had a bit too much fun editing it:


----------



## Lux007

-Went to diving and caught a scallop and Pascal finally showed up for the longest time! Today really is a good day
-Gave a gift to every villager and talked to every one of them a bunch of times. Dunno how long it will take till I get their photos. I read writing them letters & attaching gifts is a good way to increase relationship points so I might try that. Maybe I accidentally swatted them with my net and pushed them around too many times that they won't give me their photos :/
-Bubbles had a flea on her head so I caught it. Seems like fleas especially like her head because I've only seen them spawn on her
-Shot a balloon and it fell into water
-Dug up 5 fossils but none of them are new to the museum
-Was talking to Gayle to bond and she actually gave me a quest to catch a saltwater fish during the talk. Never knew that before
-Rodeo and Moose got into a fight and I delivered an apology gift from Moose to Rodeo. Got a shower wrap gift as thank-you
-Moose was making pitfall seeds so I got the diy from him
-Bought some genuine statues for my museum
-Label came and today's theme is 'fairy tale'. She gave me a thief's costume which looked pretty good but I don't have anything to go with it so I dressed up in my mermaid costume (princess dress, shoes, and shellfish pochette). She seemed to like it
-Talked to Judy and she gave me a quest to catch a stag bug. Funny thing, whenever I have to catch bugs during quests like this or the Bug-off, all of the bugs I'm looking for suddenly disappear. Took me 30 minutes and countless trips around my island to finally find and catch a miyama stag
-Celeste came tonight! Gave me a diy for some kind of wand
-There were a couple of shooting stars tonight but for some reason I see them in the background when I'm doing something but when I position myself right and get into a good spot they disappear. Just like the bugs :/
-Someone came over to sell their turnips (it's 154 this afternoon) and gave me 2 genuine arts that I've been looking for as gifts


----------



## Sharksheep

Gave some gifts to villagers
Did some time traveling to get the cheese wheel item because I missed it
Catalog all the nook mile items
Got rid of some sanrio items that were sitting in my inventory
Starting pulling out items I plan on using for my fish market
Decorated my volleyball court area a little bit
Looked up some design patterns to used
Started designing some custom kimonos


----------



## xara

*august 2nd*
_fell a bit behind again. _

*☾* checked the mail; received a red umbrella from audie, a simple mom’s pen stand and items i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a jungle wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a mango soft-serve lamp from del and merengue’s photo!! 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* crafted a net and a fishing rod 
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a red chimayo vest
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* put some stuff into storage 
*☾* customized merengue’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
*☾* went to harv’s island to test out an outfit idea
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for an office wall; sadly didn’t get any new rugs, though 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, Marshal sent me a kabuki umbrella
-Talked to my villagers
-Got the bonsai shelf DIY from Peewee, another new recipe 
-Checked out both shops, bought some socks at Able's
-Went looking for today's NPC, it was Gulliver so I woke him up and helped him out
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks
-Spent some more time altering the decoration of my campsite area


----------



## Canesvenatici

Today i: (and yesterday i...)
paid off two upstairs rooms in the houses
gifted villagers 
made diys and redecorated a crafting room and the start of a witch room
Sahara came and I got many rugs and walls
did some trades with some lovely people on here
managed to get and donate a cicada shell for the island 
celest visited on the island and gave the leo DIY 
collected message in a bottles 
made a giant mess of items on the island that will need to be slowly cleaned back up again... oops
❤still no villager photos


----------



## xara

*august 3rd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a natural floor seat from del! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a gong diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an avocado explorer shirt from bunnie and del’s photo!! 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* customized del’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked to see what kicks was selling; he didn’t have anything that i need, though :c
*☾* checked the shops; bought a green balloon and 10 pieces of brown wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sharksheep

Time travel to get some of my missing seasonal items
Asked CJ to make me a model
Did the fishing tourney once
Caught some pond and ocean fish that I still need to make models of
Cleaned up the beach of some seashells
Popped some balloons, still trying to get the missing summer shell rug DIY recipe
Ordered some items to catalog them
Make some fishing poles
Orderable clothing and furniture catalog is now complete
Gave gifts to my villagers


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/4
• Recieved a tubeteika in the mail from Gulliver.
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Rudy the Cat. He wasn't particularly a villager I was looking for, however, so he wasn't invited to stay.
• Marshal has started calling me Pumpkin because of Pekoe.
• Found Gayle and Harry enjoying popsicles behind Resident Services.
• Chatted with Kitty (who warned me Rex had come down with a cold), Patty (who gave me some striped tights), Pekoe, and Pashmina (who asked if I'd be willing to help her catch a stinkbug).
• Stopped by the store to pick up some medicine for Rex.
• Went Island-hopping for our next resident; met Becky the Hen, Tybalt the Tiger, Rod the Rat, Croque the Frog, Sprocket the Robot Bird, Candi the Rat, Samson the Mouse, Tex the Penguin, Simon the Monkey, Boyd the Gorilla, and ran into Biskit for the second time (if I run into him a third time, I've decided I'll be inviting him next time). I finally ran into Mathilda the Kangaroo (it's been so long! I had her in New Leaf!), and our search finally reached its end.
• Also, Mathilda's Island turned out to be a money-rock island 
• Label was back again, this time with a Comfy Fashion Challenge. All I had to do was change my current color scheme (purple when I talked to her, changed to red) and I passed with flying colors! I recieved a Labelle knit shirt as thanks.
• Poor Harry had fleas!  (speaking of which, can hippos even GET fleas?)
• Cleaned up and put away Marina's items (I'll likely repurpose them later), started setting up Mathilda's yard.
• Helped Harry deliver an apology gift to Patty after they got in an arguement. He got her an accessories stand, and she just about fainted from excitement (needless to say, apology accepted!)
• Luckily had an extra stinkbug in storage, so I brought it to Pashmina after being unable to catch one (...and after remembering that I'd forgotten to go after one after finishing up...how embarrassing!  )


----------



## Lux007

Another short day today
-Label's two thank-you tickets arrived today
-Talked to villagers + Gave presents but no photos yet
-Picked up star fragments from last night. I got a Leo fragment and was confused for a second until I realized it's August and not July anymore
-Gayle and Lolly shared poems they have written. Both were pretty interesting. Better than what I can come up with anyways
-Turnip price shot up to 372 bells, which is my highest record yet. Some people asked to come over to sell their turnips and one person tried to come to my island twice but the connection broke both times so we just called it off
-Nooks Cranny was selling autograph cards and a throwback table. I thought the table looked weird enough to be cute so I bought it and I liked all of the autograph cards so I bought that as well
-Today's visitor was Leif. He was selling tulip and pansy seeds but I didn't really like pansies so I only bought the tulip ones. Planted them in front of Rodeo and Zell's houses
-Always thought the bench swing is kind of in the way (right next to my road) but I never bothered to move it till I realized today that there's a whole bunch of space behind it so I moved it back away from the road and the world is just a bit better now
-Afternoon turnip price fell to 169, which is expected thanks to the almighty Turnip Prophet. If I didn't use this tool then I would've saved my turnips for afternoon cuz I thought the prices between AM and PM are not that much different so I would've waited and see the afternoon price


----------



## Autumn247

-I bought 3 rugs, a wallpaper, and a flooring from Sahara 
-Got two tailors tickets in the mail from Label from doing her fashion check yesterday
-Went to the Able Sisters and bought all of Label's caps
-Bought all colors of punk pants
-Bought all the colors of mage dresses 
-Dug up all the fossils
-Got my DIY recipe in the bottle but it was one I already have
-Got a DIY recipe from Cube but it was also one I already have

I still need to go back on later to have the fossils assessed then sell all of them, and then buy some more stuff from the Able Sisters, check what K.K. song is available in the Nook shopping catalog and buy it if I don't have it, fish and catch bugs


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, collected the things that I ordered
-Leif was in the plaza so I checked out what he was selling today, he had tea-olive starts which I always need more of so I grabbed some of those
-Visited both shops, bought some more customization kits
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Lolly, she gave me a bowling shirt
-Moved some more trees around in the area near my campsite, I removed a lot of items to get rid of the lag so I'm reworking the whole area
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/5
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label.
• Ran into Celeste on the beach, who gave me a recipe for the star pochette!
• Gayle taught me how to make a gold rose wreath!
• Chatted with Kitty (who has also started calling me Pumpkin), Patty, Pekoe, and Pashmina (aaaaand now she's calling me Pumpkin, too).
• Poor Plucky had fleas! 
• Mathilda moved in today, so I dropped by to say hi! (And also put some finishing touches on her yard)
• Redd was visiting today; I got to walk out with a graceful painting!
• A few stars fell, so I made some wishes!
• Bought some more customization kits.
• Pashmina asked me to catch her another bug, this time one that likes flowers. Luckily for her, I stockpile daytime bugs for moments just like this; I gave her an Orchid Mantis I'd been saving in storage.
• Sent a housewarming gift I'd crafted to Matilda through the mail. (It was a terrarium. I hope she likes it!)


----------



## arikins

all i did was decorate genjis house :c props to all who got so much stuff done !


----------



## Sharksheep

Started ordering villagers posters so they are in my catalog at Harvs
Finally cleared out most of my unread mail and deleted them
Requests some models from Flick and CJ
Caught some bugs and fish that I still need models of.
Started working on a new custom design
Gave a lot of gifts to Nan and Del to get their photos, still no luck yet
Bought a real mystic statue from Redd

Almost at present day


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I did a bit:

I started to delete all the areas I want to change
Picked up most of the weeds
Got rid of a lot of flowers that were going so wild
Decorated my new housing area
Planted a lot more trees
Collected 3 more bugs that I needed for my museum 
Attended my first firework show


----------



## Mick

Had Henry the frog in my campsite, which was one of the few smugs I was actually considering to invite at some point. Did the thing with the resets until he suggested the right villager to leave, and now all personalities are represented on my island again!

Also did some minor redecorating on the beach


----------



## Sophie23

Payed off my first loan ~ Goodbye tent!  ️

Blathers is moving to my island tomorrow


----------



## deana

-Isabelle announced shooting stars tonight! I might not have time to play later and truthfully I don't really need more star fragments but it was nice to have her announce this anyway because I haven't seen a shooting star announcement in so long!
-Saharah is visiting so I bought everything she had to offer, didn't get anything too exciting this time 
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Lolly, she gave me an athletic jacket
-Found a lost item so I returned it to Axel and he gave me a zap suit
-Visited both shops, didn't buy anything today
-Emptied the recycle box inside Resident Services
-Found the glowing spot so I planted a money tree


----------



## DJStarstryker

I finally found Raymond on an island!  I tried the "campsite trick" but I never actually got it to work for me. I'm glad I finally got him though.


----------



## Lux007

Short summary of the last two days:
-Caught a ray and donated to the museum
-Caught a fly and donated to the museum
-Flick came and I commissioned a honeybee model. It's actually looks better than I had expected
-Dug up fossils but none is new to the museum
-Bea asked to move. I don't have her photo yet but during her stay here I didn't really reminiscent/bond with her so I decided to let her go

-Kicks came! Bought a couple of shoes and a blue backpack
-Bea got packed up and I posted about her and someone came to get her onto their island. I thought Bea will wait till tomorrow to leave but when I checked her house after the visitor left she was already gone
-Dug up fossils but none is new to the museum
-Planted some bushes
-Was trading a blue cute bed for some bells and I got to the island, dropped the bed and picked up the bells like normal but apparently the other person did not see the bed I had dropped as soon as I entered. She said "Where's the bed" and I answered "it's here" but either she didn't see my text or she didn't care to see my text because she said "that's okay 35000 bells isn't a lot anyways" (she thought I was a scam). So I said "it's right here" and ran in circles for about 10 times until she finally bothered to move and as soon as she did she saw the bed and all was well again


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/6
• Took the graceful painting out of the mail and brought it straight to Blathers. 
• C.J. was back with a freestyle fishing challenge; upon completion, I brought him three butterfly fish for a collectible. 
• Gathered a few star fragments off of the beach. 
• Chatted with Kitty, Patty, Pekoe and  Pashmina.
• Gayle had decided to start calling me Cupcake...I wonder how long it'll take before that one catches on...
• Found Mathilda in the butterfly exhibit, so I stopped by to chat.


----------



## Sophie23

Oh! I forgot to mention ~ yesterday I attempted making a flag for my island which is good because I usually ask people to make me one.I think it looks very  good but we’ll see when I can use it


----------



## Nodokana

- Placed the date for August 1 so I could participate in Redd's raffle. Got some of the new food items.
- Traded
- Ordered through nooks. Time traveled back and forth to get items faster.
- Placed photos on walls and put a rainbow dance floor with floor lights all over.
- Decorated a bedroom.
- Tore down an old design for a room and started to make a cafe / flower boutique.


----------



## amylase

Completed the catch 5k fish badge. Woot woot. It's official no more catching fish! 

....feels strange...


----------



## TalviSyreni

I ended up completely redoing my campsite area and it looks remarkably better than before. I also went mystery island hopping for supplies and just  generally tidied up my island after not playing for a few days.


----------



## Stikki

I scored over 200,000 from HHA. I didn't get anything for it, but I wanted to reach that. Now I can redesign my whole house, yaya!


----------



## Flicky

I finally got Anicotti to leave, so I can go villager hunting again! It was nice seeing her again, though. She was my friend back in the GC days.


----------



## KittenNoir

I finally finished my front entrance and I am happy with the final look. I planted so many more trees and did a lot of terraforming and added some more water features around my island.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday. 


8/7
• Received a thank-you letter in the mail from Mathilda! It looks like she appreciated the housewarming gift! 
• Took the butterfly fish model out of the mail.
• Chatted with Patty and Pekoe (Pekoe was visiting Plucky). Checked on Pashmina, who was busy fishing, and spoke briefly with Mathilda and Kitty at Slider's show. 
• Checked out some custom designs to kill some time until the show. 
• Put a lot of bells into savings.
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Western.

8/8 (fireworks show! )
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 238,439 points, the same as last week. 
• Chatted with Mathilda, Kitty, Pashmina, Patty (who ended up buying a stink bug off of me that I had caught earlier), and Pekoe (who gave me a pair of strappy heels, as she thought they would go well with my hula top).
• Changed up the fireworks design lineup a little. 
• Changed into my firework-viewing outfit! 
• Received a heart bopper from Isabelle.
• Enjoyed the fireworks with my residents and took many pictures.


----------



## Sophie23

Tidied my island up
Sold some items
Donated last 30 materials for building nook’s cranny shop - haven’t placed it yet
Finally got the proper museum  
Made some cute paths/wallpaper & flooring designs (for my island)
Caught a butterfly I didn’t have


----------



## TalviSyreni

Moved the last of my flowers to the beach so I could start work on my orchard. Once I planted the fruit I ended up time travelling to see how it all looked and so far I’m liking. Also my villager Kevin asked to leave and I let him although through my time travelling a new villager moved in who I didn’t want.


----------



## deana

A great day on my island 
-Isabelle announced a visitor at the campsite! Ran over right away and it was Agent S!! I thought about this for a bit but I decided not to invite her. I was very tempted though.
-Checked the mail, it was my HHA score (since I didn't play yesterday) and a letter from Ètoile
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Found Lolly thinking about moving and I've been waiting for her to ask so I let her go. 
-Talked to my other villagers
-Checked both of the shops, Ables had a lot of stuff that I wanted to buy today. I got some more colours of the outdoor hat and the striped socks
-Ran around looking for today's NPC, it was C.J. decided to do his fish challenge so I could sell him some things
-Moved some palm trees around on my beach and crafted some DIYs
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Bethboj

Finally caught me a golden stag


----------



## Autumn247

I caught a koi fish which I didn’t have in my critterpedia so I donated it to the museum


----------



## Sharksheep

Finished ordering the villager posters
Tried to invite Kevin to my island but he wanted to kick out Cranston which is a big no no
Crafted some furniture that I never crafted so I could use them at harv island
Helped Gulliver with his phone
Removed some flowers on my beach. I just trashed them to save time
Caught a fly. I need two more for the model
Downloaded some custom designs but I don't think I need them anymore
Started working on a new sweater design
Visited a friend to hang up a design in her ables store by request


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/9
• Spoke briefly with Patty (who was fishing); chatted with Kitty, Pekoe (who gifted me a traditional tea set), Mathilda (I accidentally yapped her ear off, though, so I'm going to have to get her an apology gift later...), and Pashmina.
• Chased a scorpion away from Kitty (but was unable to catch it). 
• Leif was here, but I didn't buy anything. 
• Finally got to see the inside of Mathilda's house! I liked seeing the toys set aside for her kid, and the color scheme was nice and dark. Then I found the terrarium I'd sent her on display on a table! 
• Bought some more customization kits.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, got the model I ordered from C.J. and Peewee sent me a metronome
-Flick was wandering just outside my house so I grabbed the bugs from my storage that I want for a model from him
-One of my money trees was fully grown so I harvested that
-Checked both shops, sold some junk at Nooks
-Talked to my villagers
-Went and said goodbye to Lolly on her last day on the island 
-Cleaned up some overgrown flowers
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks
-Crafted a bunch of fish bait


----------



## TalviSyreni

Finally designed my pumpin patch which I’m really pleased with as it flows nicely from my orchard and down to the beach. Also headed over to Harv’s island to take photos for Camp Bell Tree.


----------



## Nenya

Last week I was sleepily getting ready to wrap it up when I noticed a common-sized shadow near the pier and thought: It would be nice if it was a giant trevally (I have been searching for #4 for idk how long) and IT WAS! Whoo hoo! C'mon CJ, I want that model! PS #1 went to the museum.

PPS When CJ arrived recently, guess which model I had him tell Flick to make? Right!


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I :


I cleaned up around my islanders homes
cleaned the mail box for both of my characters
finally got all the weeds out my goodness there was so many and in hard to reach places 
planted some more trees, flowers
Fixed and cleaned up the design of the rivers


----------



## Autumn247

I never actually decorated my island so I'm not good at it but I did this today


----------



## Lux007

Sunday
-Dotty moved in!
-Got up too late and missed Daisy Mae
-Watched the firework night show
-Got a fossil that I didn't have before!
-Wrote letters to every villager. I didn't know that the 'attach a gift' option attaches every single one of that item so I attached all 9 pumpkins to a single letter 

Monday
-Totally forgot about yesterday and I cleaned out my pockets and took out a million bells to bell turnips from Daisy Mae. Only after I did all that did I realize it's Monday :/
-Learned that giving villagers wrapped gifts will give more relationship points so I wrapped all fruits
-Talked to Erik. I think Erik and Rodeo may be my favorites so far
-Basically every villager pointed out how I've been wearing the same clothes for a couple of days now. It made me self conscious so I decided to get changed
-Caught a flea off Gayle's head 

Tuesday
-Forgot most of what I did. Not much anyways
-Bought black impish wings from Kicks and only to realize I already have it
-Bought a blue bag from Kicks
-Talked to villagers. Rodeo asked me to catch a seahorse for him but he has one inside his house already
-Shot a balloon


----------



## Bethboj

Today i started terraforming my new island. Started on my entrance/ residential services and tomorrow i can make a start on my shopping area once Able's is built.
I also finally managed to catch a fly! thank you rotten turnips.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/10
• Helped Marshal apologize for his actions during a prank war with Kitty by helping him deliver an apology gift. She ended up with a plaid puffed-sleeve shirt. She felt iffy about it until she tried it on; I thought it looked great. 
• Chatted with Kitty and Pashmina.
• Kicks was visiting today, so I bought a few things that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Ran into Mathilda at the store, I spoke to her for only a little while this time. 
• Tracked down Pekoe and chatted with her (she promptly gave me a pair of beaded sandals) 
• Cleaned up the cemetary a bit by removing fallen sticks, stayed there for a while (as yesterday was the anniversary of my Poppop's passing; it's a terrible time for rain (might explain why yesterday was such a short day, too)) 
• Finally tracked down Patty (after lapping the island at least twice) and chatted with her. 
• Picked out my own apology gift for Mathilda and sent it through the mail. 
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## xara

fell behind again. 

*august 4th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a black cartoonist’s set from merengue! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 3 giant clams 
*☾* got a wooden-block wall clock diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a brown chef’s outfit from bunnie
*☾* delivered a package to audie for bunnie and got a beige oversized print dress in return 
*☾* did a few trades
*☾* tt’d del out
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a shell wreath diy 
*☾* went island hopping and invited ketchup on my 20th ticket!!!!!! 
*☾* put some stuff into storage
☾ checked the recycling bin; found a blue analog kitchen scale, brown camo pants, 3 pieces of clay, a white-hyacinth bag, a colourful-tile wall, aqua tile flooring, 9 iron nuggets, shattered glasses, a damaged oil barrel and a navy blue chimayo vest 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## CanuckChick

Last night I finally got my last giraffe stag for the model woohoo!!! 

I thought I'd go nuts decimating a couple of islands every frickin night last week just to get it since other rare stags would show up, but nooo, not the giraffe stag!

Then when I checked my list I realized after my museum donation, I never kept any of the extra giant snakeheads I caught for the model, I sold them all so I have to add that to the list now lol.


----------



## Nenya

I have long wanted to do the flip into the water that we saw on one of the first Nintendo New Horizons videos. Giddy posted how to do it recently on the “Today I Learned” thread. It took me dozens of tries but I finally got the timing right and can now do flips off the pier (most of the time )!


----------



## xara

*august 5th*
*☾* checked the mail
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a honeycomb wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a white sunflower dress from bunnie 
*☾* caught a flea off of audie 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* welcomed ketchup to the island! 
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* invited ketchup to harv’s island to unlock her poster 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* helped out gulliver  
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Lux007

-Bubbles asked me to deliver a gift to Rodeo. It was a cacao tree
-Lolly asked me to find a cicada but I can't find one for the love of my life so I grabbed one out of my storage
-CJ visited. Today's mission is to catch 3 big fishes and it took me a while to even find three of good sizes. 
-Commissioned CJ to make a great white shark model
-Visited Nook's Cranny but didn't buy anything except some wrapping paper for my villagers
-Wrapped apples and peaches and coconuts for my villagers. 0 photos so far
-Picked up a diy from beach. It's a coconut wall hanger thingy. New addition to my diy collection!


----------



## xara

*august 6th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a yellow silk hat from gulliver! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a shell speaker diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a red embroidered tank from bunnie
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a net 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked to see what redd was selling and bought a twinkling painting 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Nooblord

Rex finally asked to move out yesterday. One of my first 5 villagers. Found Tank when island hopping today. Not a fan of having two jocks, but I hate island hopping, so Tank will do.


----------



## CanuckChick

Tonight I got fins island on my 2nd tix!! 

I've been hoping to find the scorpion island cuz I'm sick of trying to make my own & just want to experience it but this is awesome too!

Then I tt'd to yesterday & sold them to CJ for abt 500 000 bells. It was so fun catching nothing but sharks...tho I can do without the annoying suckerfish lol.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/11 (short day) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Papi the Okapi.
• Chatted with Pashmina (hanging out in the hybrid gardens), Kitty (who decided that I needed a pair of striped tights), Mathilda (admiring the museum's bug exhibit, and also wearing the shirt I'd sent her as an apology gift) and Pekoe (hanging out near the beach by Plucky's house). No matter where I looked, though, I couldn't find Patty anywhere. 
• Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought her out.


----------



## xara

*august 7th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from bunnie and a twinkling painting from redd! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a simple diy workbench diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got white-paint flooring from bunnie 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod and an ironwood chair
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a magnetic knife rack 
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cedar sapling 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* listened to a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of pondering
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, Marshal sent me a fragrance diffuser 
-Saw Redd's little icon on the map so went to see what he had today, I bought a glowing painting from him and a different colour of the plastic canister 
-Visited both shops, sold some junk at Nooks
-Harvested a fully grown money tree
-Talked to my villagers
-Completed some nook miles tasks 
-Did yet some more rearranging at my campsite area


----------



## mrbeanfan64

today I have
finally be able to play animal crossing online after my internet broke 
buy some items
sell some items
craft a shovel
put a phone box on my island


----------



## MelonPanIsland

I cleaned up my island and planned out a spot for a outdoor coffee area~.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/12
• Visited Gayle, and found her asleep while standing up.
• C.J. was here today, this time with freestyle Fishing Challenge; upon completion, I brought him three pufferfish for a collectible.
• Chatted with Kitty, and helped her return a piece of furniture to Gayle she'd borrowed and had forgotten to return.
• Chatted with Patty, who decided I needed a cycling cap to go with my hula top. 
• Found a lost bag at the picnic area nearby the museum. After asking around, I was able to return it to its owner: Mathilda (who I then chatted with for a little while). She gave me a camo tee in thanks.
• Chatted with Pashmina (who was exercising outside her house) and Pekoe (who was hanging out in the hybrid gardens).
• Witnessed a conversation between Pashmina and Patty about the importance of apologizing to friends and having the stubborn mindset of setting and changing trends. I'm pretty sure most of it went over Patty's head, because Pashmina looked rather exhausted and defeated by the end of the conversation.
• Ran into Wisp for the first time in a while; after helping him out, I received a broom and dustpan as a reward.


----------



## xara

*august 8th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a white mug from marty! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a golden dung beetle diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a yellow front-tie button-down shirt from ketchup and a red tee dress from bunnie
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* crafted a shovel and 2 fishing rods
*☾* searched for some new custom designs to use
*☾* tested out a design idea at harv’s island 
*☾* ordered some stuff
*☾* got a heart bopper from isabelle and a sparkler from whitney for today’s fireworks show! 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* bought 900 turnips from daisy mae
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Lux007

For the last couple of days:
-Went diving. Caught: scallops, pearl, giant isopod, giant (bluish) clam because I can't remember the name. Conveniently, the clam swam right into me and saved me a couple minutes of chasing and frustration.
-Learned diys from villagers
-Wrapped foreign fruits and gifted to every villager. No photo yet
-Yesterday, Redd, Celeste and Wisp all came together  Redd had 3 genuine arts and I learned starry sky wall from celeste. Forgot what I got from Wisp
-Turnip price is still very low in the 70s
-Did some quests for villagers. Gave Lolly an apology gift from Moose and fished a freshwater fish for Ruby
-Talked to Dolly but she gets annoyed if I talk to her more than 4 times. I thought it was my issue but she was good today and I was able to talk to her my daily 6 times as well as gifted her a wrapped apple
-Did some online trading today! Haven't done that in a while and I thought I didn't want to waste my Nintendo Online while I still have it
-Sahara came! Redeemed the tickets that I have been saving up


----------



## TalviSyreni

Hamlet moved out and I’ve been villager hunting and on my 23rd ticket I found Diana and I couldn’t be more pleased. The start of my woodland villagers collection for my island has officially begun.


----------



## Moritz

Just got cast master on my second island.

Today is my first day of legit playing it after terraforming it. 
(I did a character transfer so I had terraforming from the moment I created the island)

So today was the first day I caught any fish on it.

To me it needs to be done as soon as possible so that losing a fish isn't stressful any more haha


----------



## Bluebellie

️ I bought some more cockroaches from nookazon. I managed to place one up for decoration. The rest are still undecided.

️ I finished my last second character room.

️ I rearranged back my beach area ( after moving it slightly for the camp event aquarium).

️ I gifted Agnes some nicer clothing.

️ Added a creepy tree to my plaza.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i haven't done much today...

except for moving some flowers & inviting maple for her first day of moving in :>


honestly, thought... i don't have much to do right now....

 i really want to wait till the next major event that's coming up.... :>


----------



## maria110

I haven't been playing as much but I did give presents and buy another fake statue from Redd (yay!) and Miranda gave me her photo, the 160th one I've received.  I like Miranda but when she asks to move, I'll let her since I'd like to replace her with someone whose house has more autumn-ish colors.  Plus I gifted her a hibiscus hairpin accidentally and she's been displaying it in her house.  :-(


----------



## Pig-Pen

worked on an archeology dig site.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post for a few days, caught back up. 

8/14
• Recieved another blue pirate dress in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Chatted with Patty (who I noticed was wearing my Punkish Peacoat), Pekoe (found her chilling near the road from the airport), Mathilda (who was getting her exercise in), Pashmina (attending Slider's show), and Kitty (on a shopping spree at the Able's).
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played Marine Song 2001.

8/15
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239,270 points! (It went up!  )
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Patty (chilling in her house), Mathilda (walking along the beach), Kitty (having a drink whilst watching Pashmina fish), Pashmina (trying to fish, but not having much luck), and Pekoe (chilling outside).
• Put on my firework-viewing outfit! 
• Checked out more custom designs to kill some time until 7pm.
• Recieved a star bopper from Isabelle. 
• Put some bells into savings. 
• Enjoyed the show with my residents, and took a few pictures.

8/16 (late day) 
• Gulliver washed up on shore again; luckily, it didn't take very long to find the missing phone parts. 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Bianca the white tiger. 
• Chatted with Pashmina (who was checking on Gulliver when I found her), Patty (chilling at home), Pekoe (tending to the flower beds behind Resident Services), Kitty (taking a break under a tree), and Mathilda (who was busy crafting a rose crown).


----------



## Croconaw

I picked up New Horizons for the first time in forever to complete a task for Camp Bell Tree, and I managed to catch a new fish. I donated it to Blathers. I also talked to all of my villagers so they didn’t think I forgot about them. It was a nice surprise to catch a new fish. I was just fishing for some different fish for the outdoor aquarium. I wasn’t expecting to find a new species.


----------



## deana

I have a lot of cleaning up to do on my island because I did a little time traveling to catch some fish 

-Cleaned out my mail box, had lots of sweet letters from my villagers in there 
-Dug up some overgrown flowers 
-Flick was at my island today outside of my house so I brought him some more bugs that I need models for 
-Went to both shops, sold a lot of junk to Nooks
-Bought some outdoor sandals from the Nook Shopping app
-Talked to my villagers (also had to tattle to Isabelle for some catchphrase sharing that I didn't approve of)
-Checked the bulletin board to clean up the notices my time travelling and there was also a birthday reminder posted today! Tipper's birthday is coming up on the 25th so I'll need to work on finding a gift for her
-Caught a couple of sharks because I can't walk past a shark fin without catching it 
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks
-Printed off some Nook Miles tickets at Resident Services (just to have them on hand for later)


----------



## Islander

At long last, I have started to design specific areas for each of my animals, rather just having random furniture near their houses, so it feels semi organised now.


----------



## xara

i’m still very much so behind. 

*august 9th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a denim overall dress from sprinkle, 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae and items i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 3 giant clams 
*☾* got a bamboo lunch box diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a black giant ribbon from ketchup and a surveillance camera from bunnie 
*☾* delivered a package to ketchup for bunnie and got a light blue dollhouse dress in return 
*☾* delivered a package to audie for bunnie and got a gray apron in return  
*☾* did a trade
*☾* sold turnips on someone else’s island 
*☾* deposited some bells into the ABD
*☾* ordered stuff 
*☾* tt’d merengue out 
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* went island hopping and invited fauna on my 44th ticket!!! 
*☾* put stuff into storage
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found natural-block flooring, a blue handcart, 2 saplings, red dot flooring, 6 pieces of clay, a cedar sapling, yellow frilly pants, 3 iron nuggets and a red tea set
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for a straw wall; got a new rug (shanty mat)! 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Moritz

On the island of autumn (my second island) i just got 5 stars.

Not sure how since my island is fairly empty. Lots of walls though. Like, hundreds of them.

But yay 5 stars


----------



## xara

*august 10th*
*☾* checked the mail
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a terrarium diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an orange soccer-uniform top from ketchup and a red hibiscus hairpin from bunnie
*☾* caught a dorado for ketchup and got a silver flapper dress in return 
*☾* caught a migratory locust for bunnie and got a stars jockey uniform in return 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* welcomed fauna to the island! 
*☾* crafted a net 
*☾* ordered an eggplant cow 
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* invited fauna to harv’s island to unlock her poster
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* helped out gullivarrr
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of gray wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## CanuckChick

Hallelujah!!! 



Tonight I finally found the scorpion island after 2 weeks of going to several mystery islands every night & actively searching for it woohoo! And it was on the first island too, I'm so happy!!!

i know we can make our own but I just wanted to see it after missing out on hybrids island. 

I did not expect to see so many of them skittering on the beach though, on the grass is fine, I'm used to it, but not on the sand. So that part is gonna haunt me a bit lol.


----------



## xara

*august 11th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a red masquerade mask from whitney, a sideways pirate barrel from gullivarrr and an item i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a tall garden rock diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a blue racing outfit from bunnie and a berry red student cap from ketchup 
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* ordered a cucumber horse
*☾* put some stuff into storage
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*august 12th*
*☾* checked the mail; received the cucumber horse that i ordered!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a chic cosmos wreath diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got modern wood flooring from bunnie and a green intricate wall from ketchup 
*☾* delivered a package to marty for bunnie and got a red doctor’s coat in return 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving; caught a suckerfish, an arapaima, 2 black basses, a soft-shelled turtle, a sweetfish, an ant, sea grapes, a gazami crab and a sea anemone 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* received a random gift (an orange terry-cloth nightcap) from whitney 
*☾* got rid of a few flowers that had spawned
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a blue playroom wall 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops; bought draped skirts (all except green and gray) from able’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*august 13th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a floral baby bear from audie! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams 
*☾* got a mum cushion diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a green striped maxi dress from bunnie, a yellow staff uniform from fauna and a wall-mounted phone from ketchup
*☾* caught a giraffe stag for fauna and got an aquamarine comedian’s outfit in return 
*☾* did some bug catching and diving; caught a giraffe stag, a whelk, an acorn barnacle and a sea anemone 
*☾* got rid of a few flowers that spawned 
*☾* convinced audie to keep her original catchphrase 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked to see what kicks was selling; he sadly didn’t have anything i need today 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday >_<

8/17
• Recieved a candy-skull mask in the mail from Gulliver, this time in a different color! 
• Chatted with Patty (hanging out in the pumpkin patch), Pekoe (enjoying a popsicle on the road to the airport), Pashmina (chilling by the riverside), Mathilda (working out), and Kitty (admiring the museum's bug exhibit).
• Had a LOT of fossils assessed. 
• Label was back with another comfy-themed fashion challenge. Once again, I just changed the color scheme of my current summer outfit; I passed with flying colors, recieving a Labelle knit shirt as a reward. 
• Cleaned up the cemetary by removing fallen sticks. 
• Caught some collectible specimens! 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

8/18
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Spoke briefly with Pashmina (fishing); chatted with Kitty (visiting Harry), Patty (chilling at home), Mathilda (taking a stroll by the beach), and Pekoe (crafting a cutting board).
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Removed a scorpion that was creeping around the area behind Resident Services.
• Redd was here today; all I walked out with was a hamster cage variant, as I already had all 4 art pieces on display. 
• Found a lost bag in Plucky's yard; after asking around, I was able to bring it back to its owner, Gayle. When I finally ran into her, she was already looking for it; she was happy to end that search early. 
• Cleaned out some storage space.


----------



## Autumn247

I bought a new piece of authentic art from Redd


----------



## CL4P-L3K

I finally started working in shaping the streams. I don’t plant in doing it all at one time, but the island is finally starting to take shape. My plan is to tweak what island already has, not remake it.


----------



## xara

*august 14th*
*☾* checked the mail
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a green grass skirt diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a pink leopard tee from ketchup, orange camo flooring from bunnie and a lime front-tie tee from fauna 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* went to harv’s island to test out a design idea 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* got rid of a few flowers that spawned
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* put some stuff into storage 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a sapling 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* listened to a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of k.k. rock 
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of gray wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Alyx

Today, I completed a new playground/park in front of Felicity's house. It used to be a typical playground, now is more of a toys park with sensory items like clay. I began to put out the Spooky/pumpkin items, and it's all coming together as a cute spooky/cottage(?) core island!


----------



## xara

*august 15th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a starry tank from bunnie! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a fruit basket diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a dark blue sushi chef hat from ketchup, a denim overall dress from bunnie and a black rattan towel basket from fauna 
*☾* crafted and customized a bunch of items 
*☾* created a few things for camp bell tree! 
*☾* did a few trades
*☾* did some fishing and diving
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* received a heart bopper from isabelle in honour of the fireworks show
*☾* put some stuff into storage 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a black baggy shirt
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any this week 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made a 3rd character named Ra   to hold my items for my japanese island when i get it :>


----------



## xara

*august 16th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a metal can from fuchsia! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams 
*☾* got a timber doorplate diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; checked to see who it was and it was hopper! i didn’t invite him, but i like his catchphrase! :’)
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a red jumper work suit from fauna, a pink digital alarm clock from ketchup and bunnie’s photo!! 
*☾* delivered a package to bunnie for fauna and got a pink pocket tee in return  
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* convinced bunnie to keep her current catchphrase 
*☾* received a random gift (a yellow hamster cage) from ketchup 
*☾* crafted an angled signpost 
*☾* customized bunnie’s photo and added it to my photo wall
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Parkai

finished my ocean critters dex!


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, received a letter from Erik with some art so I inspected it and to my shock it was real art! I thought lazy villagers could only give fake art so this was a cool surprise 
-Also got the shoes I ordered, and the model I had Flick make for me a few days ago
-Cleaned up even more over grown flowers 
-Harvested a fully grown money tree, and planted a new money tree in the glowing spot 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Went to the museum to donate the art that Erik gave me 
-Visited both shops, bought some more comfy sandals at Ables 
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Sharksheep

Had Flick make me a Fly model. Spawning the flies took forever but now I can finally clean up the random trash I have laying around. Also just did an island sweep in general to clean up random items I had set down
Moved all the fish/bug models to my secondary character
Checked my island rating, still 5 stars even though half of it is empty
Gave gives to Nan and Del
Played a game of treasure hunt with Nan
Cleaned up some weeds and branches on my cliffs
Placed down a beehive box to fill up some empty space
Customized some simple panels with a sunflower design
Made a watermelon t-shirt custom design
Paid off a ramp
Got my nook points from the app
Continue working on my bus stop area


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday >_<

8/19
• Chatted with Kitty (crafting an Iron-wood low table), Patty (strolling around Shop Isle), Pashmina (showed up behind me after I ran into Patty), and Pekoe (enjoying a popsicle at home), but I couldn't find Mathilda anywhere.
• C.J. was back, this time with a Big-Time  Fishing Challenge for me; upon completion, I brought him three moray eels for a collectible.
• Saved Marshal from a scorpion by chasing it away (however, I was unable to catch it, as it disappeared into the nearby wildflowers).
• Tonight's Museum Beetle Club Fight Night pitted the Miyama Stag against the Giraffe Stag; unsurprisingly, the giraffe stag won.
• Checked out some custom designs.

8/20 (short day, logged in late) 
• Took the Moray eel model out of the mail
• Chatted with Pekoe (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll near Resident Services), and Mathilda (exercising outside), but couldn't find Patty or Pashmina anywhere I looked.
• Flick was here today, hanging out here by the airport; I brought him both bugs to sell and 3 long locusts for a collectible.
• Bought some more wrapping paper and customization kits.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Moved a villagers house which looks better than I thought in its new location and started work on my rock garden. Other than that I just checked Nooks & Ables for new items and got a DIY from one of my villagers.


----------



## JellyBeans

got some decent playtime in today for once!
- cleaned up the millions of weeds that have been infesting the island
- redid the plaza area next to my museum to make it a little more organised
- made a pathway to the secret beach
- decorated the campsite a little
- gathered some materials
- made a few plans for other areas of my island
might keep playing later into the night but this was the bulk of the day c:


----------



## Autumn247

I caught 4 new beetles I didn’t have in my critterpedia and donated them to the museum!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/21 (another short day) 
• Took the long locust model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Kitty (found her drooling over the barbecue in Rex's yard), Pekoe (out for a stroll on the beach), Patty (shopping to her heart's content at the Able's), Mathilda (crafting a pond stone), and Pashmina (chilling at home).
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Casbah.
• Checked out more custom designs.


----------



## xara

i take forever to catch up. 

*august 17th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a paper bag from sprinkle! is she trying to tell me something lol
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got an iron closet diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a bidet from fauna and a purple madras plaid shirt from ketchup
*☾* delivered a package to whitney for fauna and got a white digital scale in return ..is she also trying to tell me something 
*☾* did a trade
*☾* did some fishing
*☾* crafted a shovel, a wooden-block toy and a wooden-block stool 
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* received a random gift (a white sleeveless shirtdress) from bunnie 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* helped out gulliver 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sharksheep

Went to three different mystery islands to farm for material
Crafted a bunch of items that I haven't crafted before
Slowly ordering items for my extra character's house
Gave gifts to Nan and Del. Talked to Cyd to see if I can get his friendship up
Planted some fruit trees cause apparently you need a ton of fruit to craft all the fruit DIYs
Set out some decorations for Cranston's and Lily's house and the volleyball court
Did some time traveling and helped out Gulliver


----------



## xara

*august 18th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from fauna, a spider umbrella from sprinkle and a dark blue katana from gulliver! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a kettlebell diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a navy blue business suitcoat from fauna and a topaz sari from ketchup 
*☾* delivered a package to fuchsia for fauna and got a blue racing outfit in return 
*☾* beau was sick today, so i brought him some medicine :’)
*☾* delivered a package to fuchsia for ketchup and got a navy blue bold aloha shirt in return 
*☾* did a trade
*☾* created something for camp bell tree! 
*☾* tt’d bunnie out 
*☾* did some fishing
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* went island hopping and invited carmen on my 1st ticket 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part, a yellow-hyacinth bag, a white hallway wall, a black baggy shirt, a yellow-tulip bag, 3 pieces of clay, a black front-tie tee, gray torn pants, a wall-mounted candle, a white drying rack and a purple dotted wall 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 10 tickets for a kisses wall + construction-site flooring; didn’t get any new rugs, though 
*☾* checked the shops; bought a bag of medicine and 10 pieces of yellow wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sophie23

checked the mail

collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
 talked to my villagers 
did a trade
did some fishing
sold stuff
 checked the recycling bin
collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
checked the shop
completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*august 19th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a white bath-towel wrap from whitney!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a bamboo candleholder diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an amethyst sari from ketchup and a red dollhouse dress from fauna 
*☾* caught a blue marlin for ketchup and got a brown attus robe in return 
*☾* did a treasure hunt with ketchup and found the treasure (a marimba) with only 3 seconds left to spare! 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a mini diy workbench, a regular diy workbench and a shovel 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* got rid of a few flowers 
*☾* welcomed carmen to the island! 
*☾* came up with a secret greeting for marty and i 
*☾* invited carmen to harv’s island to unlock her poster 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* commissioned a piranha model from c.j.
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Moritz

Today I invited Rooney to live on my island.
Very excited to have him


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Managed to *snap a picture of one of my islanders with two bugs in close proximity*! Had to move really slowly. Happy that I didn't scare the bugs away. ☺


----------



## Stikki

I managed to get Flurry to actually attend the fireworks! She's hidden in her house every single week til today and I feel like I somehow contributed to this and therefore feel highly accomplished, yaya!


----------



## JellyBeans

another pretty good day on calico!! progress feels slow but steady
- gathered some more materials
- cleared up a few flowers that have also been running rampant across the island
- added to the little farm area on my island - moved over the last few trees i needed to finish the orchard, added some rows for 'lavender', 'corn' and 'cauliflower' lmao
- started setting up a library/research area near the shops
- paid off the ramp i set up yesterday
- started some river terraforming (but quickly gave up - need to remove a bridge before it starts looking vaguely decent anyway)
- donated some new fossils, fish + bugs to the musem!
- generally was on that bell grind

again might play a bit more into the nigh but that'll be general grinding bells and the museum etc c:


----------



## bestfriendsally

i began to make poppy's flower shop a little bigger & i ordered 5 more light brown simple panels for it

i also i got 10 stacks of wood, a tall lantern diy & a deer scare diy from  *@Siobhan123 * today :>


----------



## xara

*august 20th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from ketchup and the piranha model that i commissioned from c.j.! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a raccoon figurine diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a black/blue cycling cap from fauna and a green comedian’s outfit from ketchup 
*☾* did some fishing and diving 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* received random gifts from fuchsia (a green hula top) and sprinkle (a grey gilet and shirt)
*☾* convinced whitney to keep her current catchphrase 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* helped out gulliver 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Autumn247

I caught a bunch of new bugs for my critterpedia including the golden stag!!!!


----------



## Sharksheep

Actually made some progress yesterday

- Actually started decorating my house for the first time and the first thing I designed was the bathroom. Had to do a lot of time travel but I'm happy with how it looks. I just need to get some rugs to see if I like any of them. It was really had deciding on a wallpaper/floor combo because I have a second house that's going to have a white bathroom as well.
- Did some time traveling to order more items. 
- Had Flick make me a model and helped out Gulliver
- Caught a cicada shell, just need 2 more. 
- Moved a whole bunch of items to my second character so they can start decorating
- Crafted more DIY stuff so I can use it at Harv. Going to need to spend my gold nuggets soon on all the golden furniture.
- Completed from nook mile achievements
- Farmed and finally got Nan's photo
- Moved out Del and invited Pecan so I can see what happens when a player and villager shares a birthday
- Cleared out two mystery islands for materials
- Got rid of some of the bugs and fish I had in my storage but no longer need for models.
- Played around with some ideas at Harv's island


----------



## xara

*august 21st*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from marty and a white dala horse from gulliver! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a wooden-block bed diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a blue school jacket from fauna and a red victorian dress from ketchup 
*☾* caught a giant cicada for fauna and got a blue pet food bowl in return 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* crafted a stone stool 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part and a pink garden tank 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* attended a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of go k.k. rider
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Autumn247

I 


I made a little Halloween area on my island. I know it’s 2 months away but I’m still super excited lol


----------



## bestfriendsally

i started to expand poppy's flower shop, which i now name ' poppy petals florist ' 

& i started to expand the post office :>


----------



## Croconaw

• I went to chat with all of my villagers
• I did a bit of remodeling with my ice hockey rink
• I changed up the living room in my house
• I dug up some fossils and had them assessed
• I sold those fossils to Nook
• I planted my money tree for the day


----------



## xara

*august 22nd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a purple glass holder with candle from marty!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams 
*☾* got a wild log bench diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a yellow raincoat from fauna, a white mug from carmen and a grey viking helmet from ketchup 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a shovel and a net 
*☾* checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming bug-off
*☾* withdrew bells from the ABD
*☾* searched for some new custom designs to use  
*☾* received a star bopper from isabelle for the fireworks show 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* bought 1,000 turnips from daisy mae 
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of yellow wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*august 23rd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from fuchsia and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams 
*☾* got a tulip surprise box diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got an orange polo shirt from carmen, a navy blue áo dài from ketchup and a cushion from fauna 
*☾* delivered a package to marty for carmen and got a green lacy tank in return
*☾* caught an orchid mantis for ketchup and got a yellow dollhouse dress in return 
*☾* did a few trades
*☾* put some stuff into storage 
*☾* went to harv’s island to create my “hiking trip” entry for camp bell tree! 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* received a random gift (a white nurse’s cap) from audie
*☾* checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for audie’s upcoming birthday! 
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* crafted a fishing rod 
*☾* convinced fauna to keep her current catchphrase
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a throwback dino screen 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* bought a genuine informative statue from redd
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sharksheep

It was Nan's birthday today! I gave her a giant fossil.
Got 10 nook points.
I was messing around with some ideas for my bus stop with the vending machine and telephone booth but I think I'm going to change it and have just the vending machine with a newspaper stand.
Started to put out some fencing for a little cafe area.
Mailed some items to friends.
Talked to my villagers.
Picked up shells from the beach.
Moved some more items to my side characters house.
Ordered some simple panels for my side character to catalog.


----------



## xara

*august 24th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a yellow vacuum cleaner from fuchsia and a genuine informative statue from redd!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 4 giant clams
*☾* got a log stool diy from my daily diy bottle
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got avocado fishing waders from ketchup, a red gilet and shirt from carmen and a grey viking helmet from fauna
*☾* delivered a package to ketchup for carmen and got a sweet plaid-print dress in return
*☾* caught a giant cicada for carmen and got a white digital scale in return
*☾* delivered a package to whitney for fauna and got a red old-fashioned alarm clock in return
*☾* sold my turnips on someone else’s island
*☾* deposited bells into the ABD
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* got rid of a few unwanted flowers
*☾* received a random gift (a natural climbing wall) from carmen
*☾* went to harv’s island to try clothes on my villagers
*☾* ordered new clothes for ketchup, fauna and carmen
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* bought pink simple knee-high socks from kicks
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## CanuckChick

Found Gulliver.

Then got yelled at by Muffy since I was trying to catch a bug in T-Bone's yard but I did not realize she was standing behind his house so I hit her head instead of the bug.  So I tried to talk to her forgetting I was still holding the net so she got smacked.

Tried to switch off the tool ring but pressed the wrong thing, which resulted in me smacking her accidentally again w/ the net, hence the yelling & her telling me to get lost lol.


----------



## blindPersecutor

Almost finished the 'shopping center' on my island! Also made a riverside picnic/fishing spot. The fishing area is done but the picnic area needs a little more pizzazz and items, so that's on the to do list alongside the beachside farm across from the shopping center


----------



## Sophie23

I did a few trades and I went to my first treasure island


----------



## JellyBeans

been a busy few days irl so not a lot of progress!
- newest incline has been built! made a path between it and the campsite
- destroyed a random bridge i had behind resident services
- caught a few new fish
- helped gulliver
- found gonzo for the first time in a month or so? where has he been??
- ground out some more bells + materials


----------



## deana

-It's Tipper's birthday!!  I decided I would just gift her some fruits so I headed over to her house with them wrapped up. Axel was there celebrating
-Kick's was in the plaza so I checked out what he had for sale, I bought an extra-large backpack from him 
-There was also a bulletin board announcement in the plaza for Flo's birthday coming up on September 2!
-Checked out both shops
-Went back to my house to check the mail
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Talked to my villagers 
-Cleaned up some flowers 
-Completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Rosch

For the first time ever since launch, after hundreds of island hops, I finally stumbled upon the Shark Island.

Also, I invited Rod to move back in my island. I had him as my starting villager but had to move him out. Now I want him back.


----------



## Croconaw

I donated a new fish I found the museum. I also planted my money tree for the day. I didn’t play too much today.



Rosch said:


> For the first time ever since launch, after hundreds of island hops, I finally stumbled upon the Shark Island.


Admittedly, I had no idea a shark island even existed. I really want to find one now.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on posting, got caught back up
(Seriously, I've been absurdly tired as of late...)

8/23
• Chatted with Mathilda (out for a stroll near Resident Services), Kitty (who decided I needed some ladder shades), Patty (dozing on the path to the airport), Pashmina (running around with Plucky and enjoying the breeze), and Pekoe (admiring the flowers around Resident Services).
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today (in Pirate Cove, to be exact, which amused me to no end); it took me a little while to find the phone, which was buried near the western safety nets. 
• Ended up catching a scallop and running into Pascal for the first time in a while. He gave me a pearl. 
• Checked out a few more custom designs. 
• Pashmina asked me if I would be willing to catch her a citrus Long-horned beetle; I had to lap the island a couple of times before one showed up, but I still caught it nonetheless! 
• (Took a break to get IRL stuff done and wait for nightfall) 
I had been planning to go specimen hunting, but instead, I ended up falling asleep before I could turn my switch back on >_<

8/24
• Recieved a black sea captain's coat in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Chatted with Kitty (taking a walk), Patty (who explained how her take eas perfect for writing on), Pekoe (tending to the flowers near Resident Services), Pashmina (out walking near the airport), and Mathilda (working out some more).
• Saw interesting cloud formations at sunset! 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for a Tulip Surprise Box inside! (Since I had most of the materials on-hand and nearby, I promptly made one, too).
• Caught one collectible specimen: a migratory locust! 
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. (Phew!)
• Leif was here, although I didn't buy anything. 

8/25
• Saharah was visiting today, so I made sure to "pay" her a visit. 
• Chatted with Pekoe (out for a stroll on the beach), Mathilda (reading a book to her kid, also asked me to catch her a bug that likes sitting on flowers), Pashmina (chilling at home), Kitty (doing yoga near Resident Services), and Patty (checking out the museum's bug exhibit).
• Today's Museum Beetle Club Fight Night had the Giant and Elephant Stags duking it out; the Giant Stag proved victorious. 
• Bought something from the Able's that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue it.
• Took a ladybug out of storage and brought it to Mathilda.
• Waited until it got late, and then went hunting for collectible specimens. Only caught one Giraffe Stag (which, admittedly, is still way better than nothing. Made serious bank in the process, too. )

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2021

Forgot ti mention, I also landed on Scorpion Island during my search.


----------



## xara

*august 25th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a brown foosball table from beau and the clothes that i ordered for my villagers! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a chic mum crown diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; went to see who it was and it was dom 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a white dish-drying rack from carmen and a blue garbage bin from ketchup (didn’t get anything from fauna today lol)
*☾* delivered a package to carmen for fauna 
*☾* put stuff into storage
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* crafted a shovel and a fishing rod 
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* margie gave me a new nickname; she’s now going to be calling me “bestie” 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sharksheep

Actually forgot to finish writing this for yesterday

Stitches was at the campsite today. I manage to win the first game but he wanted to kick out Tank so I said no. I just left it at that cause I didn't want to spend time trying to get him to pick someone else.

Ordered some stuff for the cafe
Found some custom designs for a boba/cafe and newspaper stand. I think I'm going to have to make my own for the boba/cafe cause I didn't like the color options I got.
Redid part of my main entrance by removing all the trees and furniture and changing the forked path into one long path. I actually like this more cause now I can do some gardening or make it a seasonal entrance. I'm not entirely sure yet.

Time traveled to start the amiibo process to kick Cyd out for someone on here to adopt him.
Ordered a ton of magazines while I was at it.


----------



## Sharksheep

For today
Puddles asked to move out so I went island hopping and got Wolfgang in 5 or so tickets.
Traded for Cyd's photo and a bunch of materials
Ordered a ton of magazines
Time travel to get the magazines to make magazine stacks and started customizing them
Did some island hopping to find a bamboo island so I can relocate some bamboo trees and chop.
Fixed some of the custom path issue with my volleyball court.
Cleaned out my main house's inventory for stuff I want to move to another player's house.
Gave gifts to my villagers


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/26
• Recieved a DAL Cap in the mail from Orville and Wilbur (wasn't expecting that, looks pretty cool) 
• Chatted with Pekoe (who asked me to catch her a bug that sits on flowers), Pashmina and Kitty (singing with Harry in the plaza), Mathilda (working out again), and Patty (out for a stroll) 
• Poor Marshal had fleas!   (Luckily for him, nobody saw me remove them this time) 
• Labelle was back, this time with a Theatrical Outfit Challenge. I showed up dressed up like a pirate; Label was immensely pleased, and I recieved a Labelle Cap in thanks. 
• Grabbed a Mantis from storage and brought it to Pekoe.
• Later, Patty asked me to catch her a Stag Beetle; after I went hunting for collectible specimens, I brought her one of the beetles that I'd caught...at least, that's what I'd LIKE to say. Truth is, when I got back, she'd already turned in for the night. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Camofrog inside! 
• Accidentally sold the Giraffe Stag I'd caught today  I don't know where my mind is, only that it's clearly not home...


----------



## xara

*august 26th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from margie! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a raccoon figurine diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a light blue basketball tank from carmen and a brown firefighter uniform from ketchup (didn’t get anything from fauna again today lol)
*☾* caught a flea off of margie 
*☾* caught a migratory locust for fauna and got a black doctor’s coat in return
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* got a pearl from pascal 
*☾* gave fauna permission to start calling me “bestie”
*☾* crafted a net 
*☾* received a random gift (yellow heart shades) from ketchup 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of black wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Autumn247

I customized some panels to make walls for my library I'm designing on my cliff.  And the other day my friend came to visit my island and then I visited her island


----------



## Bluelady

I got the acorn pochette diy from a balloon and yesterday I got 2 Virgo fragments despite not pressing the A button.


----------



## maria110

I gave gifts to the villagers whose photos I need: Beardo, Shari, Moose, Lyman, and Gwen.  I had an open plot on the new island and went island hopping.  I'm trying to adopt villagers who have log cabin houses so I decided to go with the first one I found, which was Vesta.  So now on that island, I have Vesta, Molly, Lyman, Dom, and Beau who all have log cabin houses.


----------



## Moritz

Today I changed my villagers around a bit (yes via TT)
I sadly lost pashmina, Flip, and Egbert 
Flip and Egbert WILL be coming back
But I thought it would be fun to get some more photos to go on my wall. And I wanted more villagers I was free to ruin with gifts to get smile isle.

I brought in Paolo, boots, and Stu.

I thought Stu would be the one to take my heart.
But as it stands, Boots can't be given things.
He may never leave.
I adore him.
I love everything about him.
He might be a new dreamie.

So that leaves stu, Paolo, and Rooney as those I can give stuff to, until I get their pics and I replace them.


----------



## xara

*august 27th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from whitney
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam
*☾* got a cardboard bed diy from my daily diy bottle
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a black denim cap from carmen, a black vampire costume from fauna and orange mariachi clothing from ketchup
*☾* did a treasure hunt with fauna and was able to find the treasure (black bunny ears) in less than a minute!
*☾* caught a long locust for ketchup and got navy blue mariachi clothing in return why does she have so much mariachi clothing lol
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* accidentally planted a money tree
*☾* crafted a rocking horse
*☾* sold stuff
*☾* put some stuff into storage
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* helped out gullivarrr
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/27
• Received two Tailor's Tickets in the mail from Label.
• Chatted with Mathilda (chilling under a palm tree), Pekoe (playing a game with Gayle and Marshal in the plaza), Pashmina (checking out clothing at the Able's), and Patty (shopping at Nook's), but I couldn't find Kitty anywhere...
• Caught the last two Walker Cicadas I needed for collectible storage!
• Kicks was visiting, so I made sure to "pay" him a visit; bought a few things from him that I didn't have yet so I could get them catalogued.
• Checked out a few custom designs.
• Took a break, waited until nightfall, and then went to a NM Island to continue my Beetle hunt. This lasted almost two full hours, as I was determined not to return empty-handed. 
• Finished catching specimens for two Collectibles: the Giraffe Stag and the Golden Stag!!! (Huzzah!  ) Also made bank in the process! 
• After I got back, I cleared out some storage space to put the beetles in.


----------



## S.J.

I haven't been playing ACNH enough lately, so there was a lot to do on my island today. 

❤ Collect all the mail waiting, and open all the gifts from villagers
❤ Put all of that in storage to look at later...
❤ Pick up all of the weeds
❤ Dig up all of the extra flowers
❤ Dumped all of the flowers on the beach 
❤ Checked Nooks and Able's
❤ Visited all of the villagers 
❤ Found Gulliver on the beach and assisted him
❤ Sorted out all the flowers on the beach and either moved them or sold them
❤ Started fixing the area that I terraformed for the Camp TBT tasks!
❤ Bought gifts for my villagers from the catalogue
❤ Gifted Agnes, Louie, and Rhonda gifts


----------



## Sharksheep

Actually played a really long session today

- Play a bunch of rounds of the bug off mostly to try to get the stamps for catching some amount of bugs. I think I'm working towards the 2k one right now and I'm like 500 bugs away still.
- Build a ramp and did some terrfaorming of cliffs to put down Etoile's house
- Did some time travel to start ordering furniture for my cafe 
- Browsed some custom designs for boba/coffee signs an stalls. I found one boba sign I really like but I'm not a big fan of the stalls
- Played around the custom design tool for making a shop sign. I'm just testing stuff right now to see what shapes I can make and what I want to do later.
- Tested some furniture layout ideas before I started customizing everything.
- While time traveling, I started scanning Dobie's amiibo in and then kicked out Etoile for him. I think I'm going to make him my cranky instead of Fang
- Laid down some paths to figure out the outline of Dobie's yard 
- Crafted a bunch of furniture and relocated some trees
- Talked to Pecan and Wolfgang because they are my newest villagers and I want to get their photos
- Ordered some villager posters so I can add them to my catalog


----------



## peachmilke

Fully upgraded my house! Also participated in the Bug Off and got a cute prize.


----------



## Telula

I finally finished my graveyard and the entrance area going towards it. Also replaced some of the custom codes I had for a while with some new ones that I liked better. Participated in the Bug Off because it turned out that I forgot to participate in the August one from last year, lol.


----------



## xara

*august 28th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle and a red sea captain’s coat from gullivarrr! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams 
*☾* got a stacked-wood wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a squat toilet from carmen , a black upright vacuum from ketchup and a pink box sofa from fauna 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* crafted a shovel and a fishing rod 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Nooblord

Finally caught my third nibble fish. Actually 4th, one was for display purposes… Well 5th if I count the one I donated to the museum. Either way, I coughy enough to make a model of one.

Why are nibble fish so rare?


----------



## Sharksheep

Was pretty productive today

Finish designing my custom boba sign and now I just have to make one for coffee/tea
Finish designing a boba theme kimono
Visited a friend's island to hang up said boba kimono and for some pictures and fireworks
Finished crafting all the pear diy furniture and more magazine stacks
Got rid of a bunch of flowers
Fixed my rivers and got the area ready for a bridge
Gave gifts to my villagers
Gave away some bells and nook mile tickets
Started to scan Tangy's amiibo card
Read all the mail in my mail box 
Finish ordering all the nook points items


----------



## Lemurian

With only 3 days left in August, I finally caught a cicada shell! I've officially caught every insect in the game!!

Only one sea creature left (in October I think) and I'll be done with the whole critterpedia!


----------



## HotNotHut

I finally managed to save up enough bells to build my second bridge! Now I don't have to do a full lap around my town to get to the other side. ( I'm too lazy to make a pole vault )


----------



## CanuckChick

Tonight a friend wanted to see if the pitfall sumo in NH works the same as in NL so I found some custom sumo outfits (I'll post pics & the creator code -not mine- later) & we wore the samurai wigs lol, and I won all 3/3 woohoo (she usually won in NL so I'm very happy!!)

I found it's much easier to do on my switch lite vs. the 3DS, feels much lighter to move around.  In NL I felt I really had to push my opponent to even move a bit so the contrast is interesting!

For those who haven't tried it, please do!  It's hilarious, esp. now there's outfits for it 

Here's a video:


https://imgur.com/a/jeNVAK1

Sumo outfits courtesy of @sumokyokai on twitter MA: 8540-8882-9791


----------



## Moritz

Today on island 1 I mainly dreamed.
I gifted my temp villagers to get closer to their photos. Just getting photos and replacing while I wait to get smile isle and get some more photos 

On island 2 I got all the materials I could for that day. Watered my flowers to get more orange ones for my orange themed island
And gifted the villagers I actually care for.


----------



## peachmilke

I went on my first dream island tour, Aika Village, with my boyfriend. It was fun even though we were both confused! He got pretty invested into trying to find out what it meant.. Went back to my island, cleared my mail which was full of stuff from cycling villagers out, then proceeded to clear my bulletin board. Went villager hunting and after MANY tickets I found a dreamie (Lily), so I quickly invited her to my island. Also killed a disturbing amount of cockroaches that were running around the house. I picked up my last plot of land but have not set it down anywhere yet. Overall a good day!


----------



## xara

*august 29th*
*☾* checked the mail; received letters from fauna and the HHA
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a kettlebell diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a red tee dress from carmen, a throwback dino screen from fauna and a visual-punk outfit from ketchup 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* put together a new outfit for my island rep
*☾* received a star bopper from isabelle for today’s fireworks show
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 iron nuggets 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any this week 
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of navy wrapping paper from nook’s
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xXJessXx

- I emptied out the letter box because it somehow got completely full
-Did some terraforming around my new area
-Traded with a few people and managed to get a few items I have wanted for a while 
-Get a lot of stone (somehow need more)
-Begin my new graveyard area


----------



## Snek

1. TT'ed several days so now its Sept.1/autumn on my island
2. Gifted Cranston fruits (I feel I'm so close to a picture)
3. Starting planting areas for breeding black, purple and orange flowers for Halloween
4. Gathering stone for cemetery headstones


----------



## xara

*august 30th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a pink fashionable royal dress from ketchup 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got an iron frame diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* had a camper today; went to see who it was and it was lucha! why does his face look so,, human 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a green dollhouse dress from carmen, a cute blue wall from ketchup and a yellow racing outfit from fauna 
*☾* crafted and customized some items 
*☾* did a trade 
*☾* put some stuff into storage 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a red cat grass 
*☾* sold stuff 
*☾* went to harv’s island to test out an idea 
*☾* ordered audie’s birthday present 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* listened to a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of k.k. d&b
*☾* checked the shops; bought elephant-print pants (black, blue, orange, purple) from able’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, Axel gave me a plastic pool 
-Checked both shops, sold some junk but didn't buy anything today
-Talked to my villagers 
-Peewee thought he could leave my island and asked to move, silly guy, he's never allowed to leave!!
-Looked around for today's NPC, it's CJ but I don't need anything from him 
-Did some brainstorming / rearranging at my campsite area, still unsure of what to do with it, I think I might add a pond somehow 
-Cleaned up some of the oceanside aquarium stuff I still had set up 
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Étoile, she gave me an ironing board
-I caught a nibble fish! Which was apparently missing from my museum so I went and donated that (Blather's information on this was uh interesting lol)
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## ayeeprill

Isn't purely today, but after over a year of boring campsite villagers, I've had three great ones in a row! Lolly, Hornsby, and today I have Apollo! He's moving in tomorrow!


----------



## Bluebellie

-Today’s accomplishments were pretty much character customizations. I Finally finished customizing my third character’s forever look. I had finished her house exterior, and wanted her to have a matching look. Now I’m ready to start designing her house interior.

-I also found better matching socks for the first and second residents.

-I saw also saw my fist fish on my little fishing area at the top of my map. I was starting to think fish couldn’t spawn there. I wasn’t able to catch it, however, I’m glad to know my area is spawn-able.


----------



## Snek

1. I checked the mail. I received a trilobite from a villager (I forget which one) and was speechless because it was the first time I received a fossil from a letter. 

2. Gave my fruit gift to Cranston. He wanted to change the greeting today so I know I'm so close to his picture! 

3. Lucky wanted to move out. I said "Noooooo, you're here for eternityyyyyyy"

4. Planted a large amount of orange windflowers for Halloween season. Watered my other orange, black and purple flower to producess in mass. 

5. Brought out a few Halloween decorations. I may have to wait to bring out the rest because the spooky trees are amazing.


----------



## deana

-Isabelle made her fall announcement today! I am so hyped for fall!
-Checked the mail, got my bank interest and a gift from Peewee. He got me a motherly statue but it's a fake one.
-Cleaned up some flowers
-Talked to my villagers 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Étoile, she gave me a white hallway wall 
-Checked out both shops 
-Redd's boat was here, so I checked out what he has. He didn't have any art I needed or wanted but I did buy some overpriced colour variants from him.
-Completed a few Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Autumn247

-I bought some wallpapers, floorings, and rugs from Sahara.
-Dug up fossils, had them assessed and sold them all.
-Got my bottled DIY recipe, I haven't checked to see if it's one I have already or not, I'll get back on later and check
-Got a DIY recipe from Octavian, but it's one I already know
-Got a Mom's Cushion in the mail
-Got a gift in the mail from Cookie 

I've just been playing in short bursts lately because I've kind of burnt myself out from playing several hours a day almost every single day for a few months straight


----------



## Nenya

I completed the Stalk Market Nook Miles achievement by setting my island Moonraker at last Sunday, buying turnips there for 105 bells each, then traveling to my husband's island where they were selling for 494 each. We were astonished when we checked!

I had to make 4-5 trips but it would have been a LOT more if the selling price was less. (PS My game, my way. ) It was fun and satisfying!


----------



## xara

fell asleep last night before i could post. 

*august 31st*
*☾* checked the mail; received a black after-school jacket from fuchsia and the green pom casquette (audie’s bday present) that i ordered! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 3 giant clams
*☾* got a peach chair diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a red outdoor table from carmen, a white water cooler from ketchup and an orange victorian dress from fauna 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a shovel 
*☾* today was audie’s birthday!! i of course stopped by to celebrate with her and give her her gift, which she liked! 
*☾* put stuff into storage
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 pieces of clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* commissioned a banded dragonfly model from flick 
*☾* checked the shops; bought a piece of white wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements, including milestone #4 of “diy tools”!! 1,001 tools down, 1,999 more to go!


----------



## JKDOS

Decorated the entrance and plaza area in one of my towns.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on posting again, just got caught back up. (I've really gotta stop writing my reports at bedtime...)
Here's everything from Sunday (8/28) to Wednesday (9/1).

8/28 (Bug-Off! ) (also, short day) 
• Since the Bug-Off was today, nobody really stopped to chat, but I still checked in with everyone anyway. 
• Bought something new from the Able's that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue it: a blue Bold Muumuu!
• Participated in the Bug-off! I caught about 7 (weird how all of the bugs seem to vanish on the day of...)
• Checked out some more custom designs. 

8/29 (final fireworks show of the season)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239,270 points, the same as last week. 
• Dug up lots of clams to make fish bait.
• Chatted with Kitty (who decided I needed a firefighter's hat), Patty (who was very excited for the fireworks), Mathilda (enjoying a glass of pear juice), Pashmina (chilling at home) and Pekoe (tending to the flowers outside Resident Services).
• Checked out a lot of custom designs to kill time until 7pm.
• Changed into my viewing outfit and headed to the plaza! Proceeded to hype everyone up by convincing them to join me in a dance (Redd seemed more than happy to partake).
• Enjoyed the final show with everyone, Isabelle gave me a bulb bopper, I pulled from Redd's Rally at LEAST 40-50 times (had to clear out some storage space about halfway through), and I took a bunch of pictures.

8/30
• Dug up some more clams to make more fish bait (I planned to track down more Giant Snakeheads today no matter what) 
• Chatted with Patty (who decided I needed a Sports cap), Kitty (cleaning up the pumpkin patch by picking up fallen sticks), Matilda (gone fishing), Pekoe (out shopping at the Nook's), and Pashmina (who I accidentally gifted a carp I'd caught earlier; at the very least she seemed to appreciate it).
• Hit some rocks to replenish my iron stores.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for a stone wall inside!
• Checked out some more custom designs
• Went specimen hunting with 57 bags of bait; caught both of the two giant snakeheads I needed for collectible storage! At the end, I was left with 40 bags of bait (which I plan to use in later hunts for Giant Trevallies and Mahi-mahi).
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Lament. 

8/31
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Poncho the bear cub.
• Chatted with Kitty (enjoying herself at her piano), Pekoe (chilling at home), Matilda (who asked me to catch her a bug that sits  on stumps), Patty (taking a break from waking under a tree) and Pashmina (hanging out at home).
• Patty later decided that I needed a do-rag.
• Tracked down a citrus long-horned Beetle for Mathilda (it took a few laps around the stumps on the island for one to spawn), brought it to her as soon as I could. 
• Planned to change clothes for tomorrow, but realized my favorite bandana had gone missing, so I had to go to Resident Services and order a new one...

9/1
• Isabelle announced the arrival of pinecones and acorns! 
• Recieved a cushion from ingame Mom. 
• Gulliver washed up on shore today; it took me a little while to find the missing pieces. 
• Patty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!). Afterwards, I chatted with her for a bit, and she decided I needed a floral skirt. 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a walk), Pekoe (crafting a bamboo bench), Mathilda (working out), and Pashmina (chilling at home).
• Caught a Red Dragonfly for collectible storage...but ended up having to sell it to Pashmina. I'll have to catch another one tomorrow.


----------



## xara

*september 1st*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from the bank of nook, a green zigzag-print dress + a bear umbrella from audie, an animal mom’s cushion from my in-game mom and the grand b. dragonfly model that i commissioned from flick! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 4 giant clams
*☾* got an ironwood bed diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a dark brown sweater dress from ketchup, an olive sweater dress from fauna and a black rattan table lamp from carmen 
*☾* caught a common butterfly for fauna and got a green long chenille cardigan in return 
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* received a random gift (a green soccer-uniform top) from carmen 
*☾* shot down 3 balloons and got a black water cooler, a beige knit cap with earflaps and an alto saxophone 
*☾* harvested the money tree that i accidentally planted the other day 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod and a slingshot
*☾* put stuff into storage 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 pieces of clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* helped out gulliver  
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of chartreuse wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sharksheep

- Did some light playing today 
- Nan moved out and I did some island hopping to pick up Zucker but I'm going to kick him out right away. I already have his photo and I just need to register his poster at Harv's Island. 
Chopped a ton of trees on the nook mile islands and I finally got the golden axe recipe. I got lucky and found bamboo island before I finished island hopping and was able to replenish my stash.
Gave gifts to Wolfgang and Pecan
Gathering some fruits and crafted some of the fruit related DIY.
Browsed through the custom design terminal to find some coffee shelves and cafe menu designs
Ordered some simple panels and villager posters 
Picked up shells from the beach


----------



## Croconaw

I did a bit of remodeling on my hockey arena, and I’m actually happy with the improvements. I also had an idea of making the vaulting pools into hockey sticks if I can make a pattern for it, so I’m seeing what I can do.


----------



## xara

*september 2nd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from carmen and a blue turban from gulliver 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 3 giant clams 
*☾* got a log stakes diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a mustard long chenille cardigan from ketchup, a green sweater on shirt from fauna and a grey sweetheart tank and shirt from carmen 
*☾* returned a lost book to ketchup and got a yellow parka and shirtdress in return  
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* crafted a net and a shovel 
*☾* harvested my pear trees 
*☾* stopped fauna from moving out 
*☾* shot down 2 balloons and got 5,000 bells and a wall fan 
*☾* chopped down a tree
*☾* put stuff into storage 
*☾* deposited some bells into the ABD
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* commissioned an ocean sunfish model from c.j. 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - gave gifts to Whitney and Julian
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up the fossils
watered the flowers and rearranged a few
picked up the weeds that had shown up around the island
went diving to see Pascal and received another pearl 
crafted numerous items to work towards some Nook Miles Achievements then sold them at Nook’s Cranny
caught and sold some bugs 
went through my house storage and cleared out some items I didn’t need
checked the recycling bin but didn’t find anything worth taking
redeemed some of my Nook Miles


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Didn't post yesterday due to playing late, here's 9/2 h 9/3's reports. 

9/2
• Received a veil in the mail from Gulliver, this time in blue!
• Chatted with Patty (collecting sticks), Pekoe (checking out the flowers along the paths), Mathilda (who was making a pond Stone and also wearing the punkish peacoat), and Pashmina (cleaning up her house), but I couldn't seem to find Kitty anywhere...
• Popped a balloon and got 30,000 bells out of it!
• Flick was here today, and I brought him three Giraffe Stags for a collectible. Flick appeared very excited about his upcoming project.
• Hit some rocks to replenish my iron stores.
• Noticed Marshal and Harry singing a duet together in the plaza in front of Resident  Services.
• Put a lot of bells into savings; I now have over 20 million bells in my account! 
• Found another red dragonfly to catch for collectible specimen storage! That bug went STRAIGHT to storage; I didn't want to have a repeat of yesterday 

9/3
• Took the giraffe stag model out of the mail
• Chatted with Kitty out for a walk, Matilda crafting an aroma pot, Pickaway attending stag beetle Fight Night, pashmina checking out the more dangerous bugs and I couldn't seem to find Patty anywhere
• DJ was back again this time with a big-time Fishing Challenge after completing it I brought him three giant snake heads for a collectible
• Tonight's Stag Beetle Fight Night pitted the Giraffe Stag against the Golden Stag; alas, the Giraffe lost his title today to the true king of the Museum Stag Beetle Club: the Golden Stag!


----------



## Moritz

Today I got 300/300 on smile isle!!!

Now I'm free to invite the villagers I want to my island instead of one's im happy to ruin with deliveries!


----------



## xara

*september 3rd*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from fauna and the ocean sunfish model that i commissioned from c.j.!
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a ukulele diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a cream metronome from carmen, a beige sweater dress from ketchup and green vinyl flooring from fauna 
*☾* did some fishing and diving 
*☾* shot down a balloon and got a pink table setting 
*☾* received a random gift (a grey pyjama dress) from fauna
*☾* put stuff into storage 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* bought rugs from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for a circuit-board wall; sadly didn’t get any new rugs, though 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Stalfie

Moved my pretty Kitty in


----------



## Telula

*Finally* caught the golden trout! What a headache, though. I went through so many stacks of fish bait, only to catch this thing by pure, flippin' accident. I hate this fish so much, lol.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/4
• Took the Giant Snakehead model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Pekoe (out for a stroll along the shoreline), Patty (who asked me I'd I would be willing to catch her a stinkbug), Kitty (hard at work at her workbench), Mathilda (admiring the flowers in her yard), and Pashmina (checking out clothes at the Able's).
• Kitty showed me how to make a dark tulip wreath! (I later gathered the materials and crafted it) 
• Attended Slider's show with Rex; he played K.K. Technopop. 
• Pashmina told me she liked my "Petal Punk Princess" design; I actually did blush. Made me wonder what I should try designing next...
• Bought some things from the Able's that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Grabbed a stinkbug from storage and brought it to Patty.
• Decided to check out some new custom designs.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Yesterday I did a two trades for some long overdue DIY's as well as materials now we're at the start of the Autumn season in ACNH. Also I welcomed Whitney to my island and already I can tell she's going to fit in perfectly with my island aesthetic. Other than that I gave up on the idea of a rock garden around Stonehenge and instead moved it and turned into a magical/celestial circle using Nova Lights and eventually using Mush Lamps to making it even more magical.


----------



## xara

*september 4th*
*☾* checked the mail; received green spangle shorts from fuchsia
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
*☾* got a beekeeper’s hive diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a pink long chenille cardigan from fauna, a yellow tool cart from ketchup and a pink forest-print dress from carmen 
*☾* delivered a package to whitney for fauna and got a purple bathrobe in return 
*☾* updated my passport 
*☾* did some fishing 
*☾* cleared out my storage a bit and put some new stuff in
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* listened to a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of k.k. fusion 
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of pink wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TalviSyreni

I continued on with my Stonehenge celestial garden by adding Mush Lamps alternating in colour (blue & white) from the Nova Lights. I also added in two Crescent Moon Chairs in adjacent colours and so far the space is looking gorgeous. I’m just unsure how to fill the rest of the space baring in mind I want to add a few Halloween items when I get the DIY. 

Other than that I took out some trees and replanted them so I can stunt their growths in a variety of sizes. Lastly I added in some Mush Parasols and a Mush Stool as well as replant mainly white flowers with pink, blue and purple ones scattered in between.

I’m officially all designed out for the day.


----------



## maria110

I gave gifts to the seven villagers whose photos I don't yet have: Gwen, Iggly, Vesta, Deli, Bunnie, O'Hare, and June.  Vesta tends to be hard to find!  But not in the museum....

Where is Vesta?


----------



## Nenya

Gave out September wreaths a couple of days late...next day they all had them on their doors! Oh, the fruit wreaths! So pretty!


----------



## Autumn247

I donated an authentic Moody Painting to the museum, and bought 400 turnips


----------



## Sharksheep

Decided to try to play the game in Japanese again with much difficulty.

Gave gifts to Wolfgang and Pecan
Downloaded a bunch of patterns to try to find something that works for my boba stall. I found one that works for now but I'm probably going to change it later. I tried making my own but I was very uninspired
Bought a bunch of simple panels and customize them to be one of the default wood panel one design for my extra character
Pulled out some furniture to display for my coffee shop.
Crafted some more fruit related DIYs.
Caught some snails for a model


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers and gave gifts to Whitney and Julian
chopped wood, hit rocks and had the daily fossils assessed and sold
visited the shops
caught and sold some fish
picked up a couple of weeds
watered the flowers and dug up a few that had grown too much
crafted and customised a few items
did a little bit of redecorating on part of the island
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Nenya

Time-traveled to July 6th around 3am for the purpose of catching one golden stag and one giraffe stag, and I did! It took about two hours...in the meantime I snagged two sharks, two red snappers, one scorpion, a giant stag, several miyama and saw stags, and retrieved Gullivarrrs communicator.


----------



## Snek

- opened the mail and trashed them (just HHA spam again)
- found Redd at the secret beach! I had my PC reserve an authentic mystic statue. I also bought a white cordless phone.
- gifted Cranston a bag of pears
- welcomed Jitters to my island! He will make a great addition to the fall/Halloween villagers
- Zucker gave me another bottom-rimmed glasses. Since I never use glasses I sold them for Bells
- Fished a soft-shelled turtle from the river.


----------



## BakaRina

It took me a few days to complete, but I managed to finish my fish section of my museum and collected every fish there is and I plan to work on the insect section next when I have the chance. For the time being, I started to decorate my island a bit and moved some of my villager homes around so I can make them their own small garden area.


----------



## Stalfie

Invited pretty little library girl Felicity to camp on Pussville and she’s replacing Barbara.


----------



## JKDOS

Today, I have completed my critterpedia and museum for bugs and fish for my second Island.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435016675863117827

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435017304849272834


----------



## AlyssaAC

Found my new island today after transferring all the bells and NMTs I bought yesterday and today. I only had to reset a few times until I found something I liked. Gonna keep it on today’s date and will start working on it tomorrow. I’m so glad my mom let me borrow her island to hold my stuff. Now off to bed for me.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/6 (raining) 
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore today; it took me a little while to find the phone, which had fallen near the eastern safety nets. 
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Pekoe (Harry was visiting), Mathilda (on her way back from the store, it looked like), and Pashmina (crafting a shell partition), but I couldn't seem to find Patty anywhere...
• Made a mad dash for the Able's to check out their stock before closing time. Bought some things that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Knit Hat from Wolfgang
gave gifts to Whitney and Julian - received Whitney's Photo   
returned a lost item to Raymond and received a Tiger Jacket
watered the flowers and moved a few more around
popped a balloon and received a Cute Floor Lamp
caught and sold some bugs
went diving and received another pearl from Pascal
did a little bit of redecorating inside my home
checked the recycling bin but didn't find anything interesting today
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some of the miles


----------



## deana

Quick play session today!

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Flo 
-Talked to my villagers
-Tipper was sick so I went and got some medicine for her. She gave me a toga as a thank you.
-Checked out both shops, sold some stuff at Nooks but didn't buy anything
-Found Gullivarr on the beach so I woke him up and helped him out with his communicator 
-Put away some extra furniture that way laying around 
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MadisonBristol

Invited Étoile to my campsite
Helped Gulliver
Donated the Motherly Statue
Gave Étoile a hedge standee
Hung out with Vesta (who I'm kicking out soon to invite Étoile)
Got changed for my birthday tomorrow


----------



## xara

fell a bit behind again. 

*september 5th*
*☾* checked the mail; received letters from audie and the HHA
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams
*☾* got a gold-screen wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave gifts to the ones i need pics from - got a purple desert-princess outfit from fauna, a pink zap suit from carmen and random-square-tile flooring from ketchup 
*☾* caught a guppy for fauna and got a red zap suit in return 
*☾* caught an orchid mantis for ketchup and got a pink dreamy dress in return 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
*☾* crafted a fishing rod and a shovel 
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* got a pearl from pascal 
*☾* received a random gift (a cream terry-cloth nightcap) from margie
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found a used fountain firework 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any again this week 
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - stopped Molly from moving
gave Julian a gift and received a Fan Palm
Sherb was sick so I gave him some medicine and received a Tweed Cap
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed
visited the shops and purchased a Black Botanical-Tile Wall and a Yellow Intricate Wall from Nook's Cranny
watered the flowers
caught and sold some fish
crafted and customised a few items
did a bit more decorating around my island
visited Redd but didn't buy anything today as he had nothing that I needed
checked the recycling bin but did not pick anything up
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeem some more miles


----------



## Snek

1. Opened all my mail and exchanged all villager gifts for Bells
2. Because it rained yesterday I had fun gardening. Digging out all the unneeded or improperly placed flowers and either exchanging them for Bells or placing them in the right spot. 
3. Cyd thought bubbled! Goodbye Cyd! I'll be island hopping tomorrow! 
4. One of my PCs found a DIY bottle and learned iron doorplate, made the DIY item, sold it for Bells, this DIY will never be made again lol
5. Bought more pansies from Leif for my extra PCs to plant.


----------



## VanitasFan26

On Destiny yesterday, I finally got the Golden Axe DIY 

On Brooklyn today, I got Teddy's Photo


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally got caught up to today’s date and did everything I needed to do for my first three days. I transferred all my bells and NMTs to my new island and got settled in. For today I did the three new villager homes and set them up and they are ready to move in. I got my first reactions and bought the new reactions and the rest of the Nook Miles rewards that you start with, hairstyles, tool ring, etc. Gonna finish up today with some more bug catching, fishing, and diving to find more critters for this month.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Just realized I forgot to post yesterday, my bad 

9/7
• Recieved a Pirate eyepatch in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Poor Kitty had fleas! 
• Kitty also lost a novel and asked for my help in finding it; for some reason, it was in my yard. I didn't notice it earlier because it was tucked almost underneath my lawn mower. 
• Chatted with Pekoe (chilling at home), Mathilda (crafting an ironwood dresser), Pashmina (also at home, and wearing Petal Punk Princess), Patty (out gathering sticks), and Kitty (after finding her novel)
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's rain.
• Label was back, this time with a sporty-themed fashion challenge. I wasn't sure if she'd like my choices, but my doubts were removed when she saw my outfit and proceeded to heap praise upon it. I recieved a Labelle Dress as a reward. 
• Checked out some more custom designs. 

9/8
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Found a recipe for a cool hyacinth wreath in a bottle that had washed up on shore! (It was from Kid Cat! )
• Chatted with Kitty (who warned me that Harry was sick), Pekoe (singing with Rex in the plaza, they're so cute; she also decided I needed a pair of triangle shades), Mathilda (crafting a modern wood wall), and Pashmina (heading out to do some fishing), but I couldn't find Patty anywhere...
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!)
• Kicks was here today, so I made sure to "pay" him a visit. Bought a few things I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Bought some medicine and brought it to Harry. 
• Realized I'd forgotten to visit the Able Sisters before closing time today 
• Crafted the cool hyacinth wreath!


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail
Spoke to my villagers and learnt the Lily Record Player DIY from Wolfgang 
Gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a Gray Shanty Wall and a Printed Layered Shirt
Chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
Collected some seashells from the beach
Visited the shops - purchased a Red Heart-Pattern Wall from Nook’s Cranny
Spoke to C.J. and completed his sea sports challenge to catch 3 small fry fish
Caught and sold some more fish to C.J.
Watered my flowers
Went diving and collected another pearl from Pascal
Did some redecorating inside the home of my second player
Checked the recycling bin - picked up a Reindeer Sweater and a Rattan End Table
Completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some more miles


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did a lot of fishing today and I believe I only got a few more fish to catch this month. Also completed the diving section for this month too, so I’m good there. Also learned how to do customization, so happy for that. That’s about it for today.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/9 (unusually short day) 
• Saharah was visiting; as usual, I completely bought her out. 
• Chatted with Kitty (crafting a wooden chair) and Pashmina (who decided I needed a samurai helmet), but I couldn't find Patty, Pekoe, OR Mathilda,  which was extremely unusual...
• Found a recipe for the bamboo wall decoration in a bottle that had washed up on shore!


----------



## xara

as per usual, i’m taking my sweet time with getting caught up lol.

*september 6th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a black espresso maker from beau 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 2 giant clams
*☾* got a wooden chest diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a mic stand from carmen, a grey box-skirt uniform from fauna and a two-toned colourful wheel from ketchup 
*☾* caught a barred knifejaw for fauna and got a wisteria simple visiting kimono in return 
*☾* delivered a package to fuchsia for whitney 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* crafted a log bench
*☾* sold stuff at nook’s
*☾* received a random gift (a green studio spotlight) from sprinkle 
*☾* put stuff into storage 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked to see what kicks was selling; he unfortunately didn’t have anything that i need today :’)
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Canesvenatici

My island got wiped last week- so I've had to work from scratch on a new switch! But! I had my first thunder storm today and it was kinda cool 

I now have my first 3 move ins sorted- all bears so I'll probably move them out at some point and the museum and shop are up and running


----------



## xara

*september 7th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a letter from whitney
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
*☾* got a peach hat diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a yellow frilly dress from fauna, a grey viking top from carmen and a grey detective hat from ketchup 
*☾* returned a lost pouch to ketchup and got a green/red jester costume in return which i lowkey deserve for thinking that she’d maybe give me her photo LOL
*☾* did some fishing and bug catching 
*☾* shot down 2 balloons and got a natural sand castle and a red diner counter chair 
*☾* received a random gift (a white sushi chef’s outfit) from margie 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found 3 pieces of clay 
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked the shops
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## dizzy bone

Turned a fountain park area into a soccer field! I also cleared a lot of overgrown flowers and planned out a few more spots to change around.


----------



## Snek

1. Collected my mail. Received a heart doorplate from Rolf (sold) and a Tower of Pisa from Gulliver

2. Knocked down Balloons: tulip hat (sold), frilly pants (sold)

3. Welcomed Drago at his house

4. Collected 20 various shells from my beaches and sold all of them. I also collected the daily message bottle: dark cosmos crown

5. Did some Halloween decorating. Made a pumpkin carving section near the villager housing: black cutting board with an orange napkin, regular spooky lantern set, spooky lantern and orange pumpkins on the ground  

6  Bought more customization kits for customizing

7. Caught and sold a Queen Alexandra's birdwing for Bells and collected Nook Miles for selling a worth of 5,000

8. Changed all outside music speakers to KK Dirge


----------



## bestfriendsally

today, i just checked the nooks & ables & then i got the materials & bells from the rocks, & talked to ketchup, marshal, sally & lobo

then later on, i did a trade with firesquids for 3 elabrate kimono stands, 5 purple windflowers, 35 bamboo shoots & 3 blossom lanterns for my 2nd island when i get it :3 , & that was it :>


----------



## xara

*september 8th*
*☾* checked the mail; received a blue flashy cardigan from carmen 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam
*☾* got a backyard lawn diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black full-length dress with pearls from carmen, a white noble zap suit from fauna and a brown foosball table from ketchup  
*☾* caught a banded dragonfly for fauna and got a pink simple visiting kimono in return 
*☾* crafted and customized a bunch of items 
*☾* did a few trades 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* harvested my pear trees
*☾* received random gifts from fauna (a vertical striped jockey uniform) and whitney (dinnerware) 
*☾* convinced margie that our current secret greeting is fine as is 
*☾* shot down a balloon and got 10,000 bells
*☾* deposited some bells into the ABD
*☾* put some stuff into storage 
*☾* checked the recycling bin
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* checked to see what redd was selling and bought a genuine famous painting from him
*☾* checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of light blue wrapping paper from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
visited the shops - purchased a Blue Delicate-Blooms Wall from Nooks Cranny and some Cropped Pants from Able Sisters
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
spoke to my villagers - learnt the Cosmos Crown DIY from Diana
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a Green Honeycomb Tile and a Magazine
visited the campsite to say hello to Leonardo who was visiting the island today
watered the flowers
popped a couple of balloons - received a Nail-Art Set and some House Slippers
crafted and customised a few items
found Gulliver on the beach and returned his communicator parts to him
collected a few seashells
caught and sold some bugs
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today
completed a couple of daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## AlyssaAC

Well, I did it! Completed the fish section for this month and most of the bug section. Just missing the fly, ant and flea and then I’m done with everything for this month. Other than that it’s been a quiet day. Not much else to do now other than wait for resident service to get built and then I’ll have a little more to do. ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26

Jacques who has been my starter campsite villager on Brooklyn (2nd island) just gave me their photo. Sweet!


----------



## CanuckChick

I was trying to find Margie whose amiibo I recently scanned in, to give her daily gift (to get her pic) and couldn't find her.  So I went to the museum, hoping against hope she'd be in the fossils section.  I've been dying to get a pic of any of my villagers standing in that evolutionary chart but no one had so far...and there she was in that very section walking around, I was beyond happy!!!

So I waited for a few minutes, and was over the moon when she finally went to the elephant spot, so adorable cuz she was tilting her head left & right looking at the wooly mammoth!

It only took 17 months, but finally got one of those pics lol.


----------



## deana

-Checked the mail, Cookie sent me a raincoat and it was raining today when I logged in so I put it on straight away
-Found Saharah wandering near my house so I bought what she had with her today
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Ètoile. She gave me a victorian dress
-Checked out both shops, bought a fishing rod since mine was broken
-Completed some Nook miles tasks 
-Cleaned up some flowers 
-Went to Harv's island to try some different clothes on my villagers
-Went to resident services to deposit some bells in the ABD and print off some more Nook Mile tickets


----------



## Orius

Really have to try and update this as I play the game (instead of trying to remember what I did the day before).

9/10/21 (Yesterday)

Blathers has arrived! Donated a whole bunch of stuff for him to kick-start the museum.
Finally earned enough bells to upgrade that tent... only to realize that I didn't have to pay for it at all since it's a LOAN! Jeez, I suck at reading.
And since I've upgraded, I've finally got the Nook Miles+ bonuses, which means I finally upgraded my tools to less flimsy ones.
This also means I got to finally vault-pole across the island! More discoveries!
Sold a bunch of weeds. Wait, is that a pun? Is Timmy high on my weeds? But anyway, easy achievement. If only all my nooks could be this easily earned.
Will try and update what I catch starting today.

9/11/21

The museum is up! Time to donate a bunch of stuff. Spoke too soon. It's still being built...
My dream house is up! Time to start decorating...
Arranged around a bunch of stuff in my house. Set up the ventilation fan and the party garland. Learned what a "garland" is. Also hung my wet suit on the wall, but will probably need to take it down later for diving...
Learned how to grab items in my inventory/pocket for the first time...
Caught more creatures today... Forgot to list them down again, because to be honest, it's just too much of a hassle to step away from my Switch and list down each creature on my PC.  Sorry, I'm lazy.
Accidentally chopped down quite a number of trees on one of the adjacent islands without realizing that stumps don't grow back. Oh well. I ended up making stumps of a few other trees that were obstructing my way on the main island.
Inadvertently breaking the stones entirely (by hitting them after eating an apple) when I realized that they're probably not gonna respawn if I smash them into oblivion...
Thankfully, found more stones to smash on other Mysterious Islands. Yes, I've began to invite my first three campers using Nook Miles Tickets. Though I must say... man, Jambette's appearance is kinda off-putting. I know that's incredibly mean (and shallow) to say, but I'm sorry: I'm shallow like that. lol It's the lipstick. I might have to "accidentally" chase her off after I meet my three-villager quota...
Planted a few palm trees, bamboo shoots and poppies (that I got from other Mysterious Islands) on my island.
Donated 30 of every wood to Timmy; just need 17 more Iron Nuggets to finish the shop. That also means I can't craft any more advance items if I want to finish setting up the shop quickly, a fact I learned the hard way by wasting nuggets...
Think that's about it now. Hope I'll get more nuggets tomorrow.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/10
• Spoke with Gayle a bit (I don't want her to feel left out again  ).
• Ran into Wisp again; after helping him out, I received a macrame tapestry as a reward.
• Chatted with Kitty and Pashmina (the latter was visiting the former), Pekoe (sitting under a tree, enjoying a chocolate donut), Mathilda (hard at work again, crafting some gold bars), and Patty (out for a stroll).
• Caught a few bugs for storage in case anyone needs a flower-or-stump-loving bug later. 
• Leif was here, but I didn't buy anything. Did sell him some excess weeds, though. 
• Had a lot of fossils assessed. 
• Was startled by falling stars, so I made a few wishes! 
• Someone lost a book at the plaza; after asking around, I was able to return it to its owner, Kitty (must've misplaced her novel again, I thought).
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Decided to pick out and wrap some gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Moss Ball from Diana and the Golden Shovel DIY from Gulliver, previously purchased this DIY for my main character so left it for my second character to learn
visited the shops - purchased an Oversized-Sweats Dress from Able Sisters
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
collected some seashells from the beach
watered the flowers
spoke to my villagers - Rosie was crafting a Magna-Library Wall but I already knew the DIY
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received an After-School Jacket and a Poncho-Style Sweater
caught some bugs - agreed to sell a grasshopper to Maple and sold the rest at Nooks Cranny
went diving and picked up another pearl from Pascal
crafted and customised some items
checked the recycling bin and picked up a Cute Vanity
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles
attended the K.K. Slider concert with Fauna and Rosie and received K.K. Island


----------



## xara

*september 9th*
*☾* checked the mail; received red babouches from fauna and the genuine famous painting that i bought from redd! 
*☾* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
*☾* collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
*☾* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam
*☾* got an ironwood table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*☾* talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a white clothes closet from ketchup, a red throwback skull radio from carmen and a red ninja costume from fauna 
*☾* delivered a package to fauna for sprinkle and got a red parka and shirtdress in return
*☾* caught a walker cicada and a banded dragonfly for carmen and got a light blue flight-crew uniform and a skeleton  in return 
*☾* margie was sick today, so i brought her some medicine and got her photo (my 2nd copy of it!!) in return :’o
*☾* customized an item 
*☾* checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for whitney’s birthday on the 17th!
*☾* received random gifts from marty (a cocoa protein shaker bottle) and ketchup (a purple steampunk costume) 
*☾* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*☾* got a pearl from pascal 
*☾* put some stuff into storage 
*☾* checked the recycling bin; found some navy blue holey socks
*☾* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*☾* helped out gullivarrr 
*☾* checked the shops; bought medicine from nook’s 
*☾* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Autumn247

I started putting down some paths.  Does anyone else get discouraged sometime when seeing other islands, everyone's islands look so amazing, and I feel like mine is crap lol I'm not good with designing


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/11
• Collected a few star fragments from the beach! Ended up finding a large frag! 
• Found a recipe for the tall lantern in a bottle that washed up on shore! 
• Delivered the gifts! (One had to be sent through the mail) 
• Decided to fish for a bit, caught two Giant Trevallies, a ray, and a Mahi-mahi for specimen storage; and also a blue marlin! 
• Chatted with Mathilda (working out), Pashmina (chilling at home), Pekoe (who decided I needed some outdoor sandals), Kitty (attending Slider's show), and Patty (out shopping at Nook's).
• Helped Pekoe return an item to Rex, something he'd accidentally left behind the last time he'd visited (and due to how I'm pretty convinced they're dating, I couldn't help my smirk). It was a security outfit (I hope to god they weren't roleplaying...  ).
• Bought some things from the Able Sisters that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Bought some customization kits and wrapping paper. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Safari.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

On my island it has been kinda weird. I found a day when Celeste was on my island so I’ve been farming the recipes for about a week now. So not much has happened but while doing the grind I have been collecting stuff to sell so once the recipe farming is over I can finish moving homes and placing bridges and inclines.


----------



## Torts McGorts

Sorted out my storage a bit, sold some spring/summer clothes to make room for fall/winter clothes, plus bugs & fish I’m holding for models
Purchased an imperial table, essay set, and from Nooks, bought flashy jackets from Ables to catalog
Invited Mathilda in to camp via amiibo card, will likely invite her to move in after two more visits
Collected star frags on the beaches
Shot down a few balloons, obtained Tree’s Bounty Mobile and Pile of Leaves diys
Talked and gifted fossils to residents I don’t have pics from yet (Shari, Apple, Lopez, and  Sherb), and to Kiki, who I somehow have two pics from? Can you tell she’s my fav? lol
Considered pathing, got as far as entrance to Nooklings and decided to stop
Sold a bunch of flowers
Obtain Fancy Rose Wreath diy from Shari
Wished on stars
Caught K.K. and obtain K.K. Rally


----------



## Sharksheep

For the last few days...
Did the birthday event for myself and Pecan.
Gave Pecan some apples and gave cupcakes to some villagers.
Diana and Cranston where the ones who hosted my party.
Made all the golden tools and completed the golden tools achievement
Caught a bunch of bugs and fish that I needed to make models of
Removed some trees and brushes so I can raise some cliffs
Moved Wolfgang's house two spaces back
Finished crafting all the orange fruit diys
Planted a bunch of peach trees
Decided to try to expand my coffee and boba tea cafe to include a little library/reading area
Fixed the edges of the rivers so it's not so even and straight.
Removed a bunch of flowers that started to infest other areas.
Added the KK concert on my birthday and Saturday and got the 30 concert achievement


----------



## Novii

Im on Day 2 on my island. 
I spent the whole day fishing, got this months fish, and diving creatures and with that im 500k in bells!

I also have found my 3 stater villagers.
Marina, Merry and Erik!


----------



## Orius

9/12

Bought some turnips for the first time. Will note the cost down here for posterity's sake: 96 bells. Bought 100 of 'em.
Held an opening ceremony for both my museum and my newly opened shop.
Donated a bunch of stuff to the museum, but had an unpleasant experience. See my rant on "ACNH Rant Thread" for more details.
Gave Frita my portable radio by mistake. Had to buy it back. Also realized that my gift was useless since all villagers have their own radio...
Bought a Cute Music Player only to realize it doesn't actually play music like the portable radio, that you have to buy music for it to play...
Gave Hamlet my camping cot since the poor guy's been sleeping in a sleeping sack (so does poor Frita). I've gotten two new beds already, so I don't need it.
Removed the toilet from my home until I've built my restroom.
Decorated my home with the Super Mario Bros. wallpaper and tiles.
Began building my first bridge across two islands.
Began building the first three villager houses on my island.
Got 20 apples for 5000 bells via trading today from friendly user "Gabriele". Need them to craft Juicy-Apple TV and Apple Chair for villager home.
Finished building all the furniture for the three homes!
Discovered how to run for the first time...
Completed quite a number of Nook Mile+ tasks, and I'm now just waiting for the inevitable villagers that shall come...
Overall, a decent day with lots of productivity (not counting that one sour note at the museum).


----------



## CanuckChick

I tt'd to 5 p.m to catch certain bugs & fish for my models then was distracted by Dom, June & Rolf singing in the plaza.  Dom's singing face kills me.  

The whole thing was so cute I completely got sidetracked and realized when I turned off the game I forgot to look for the bugs & fish lol.


----------



## JemAC

attended my birthday party at Fauna’s house, along with Raymond and Whitney, and received a Birthday Hat
opened the mail and received Mom’s Homemade Cake
chopped wood, hit rocks and had fossils assessed and sold 
visited the shops - purchased a Study Desk from Nooks Cranny and a couple of Cardigan-Shirt Combos from Able Sisters
spoke to my villagers - received the Log Garden Lounge DIY from Rosie but I already knew it
gave cupcakes to my villagers - received a variety of birthday items and a Figure Skating Dress
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a Tiger Jacket and a Prim Outfit
popped a balloon and received a Buttoned Wraparound Skirt
caught and sold some fish
attended the K.K. concert with Wolfgang, Vivian and Julian - received K.K. Birthday 
crafted and customised some items
did a little bit of decorating around my island
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today
completed some of the daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some of the miles


----------



## xara

*september 10th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle and a blue pirate dress from gullivarrr
*❁* dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
*❁* checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
*❁* got a cutting board diy from my daily diy bottle
*❁* talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a wavy-tile wall from ketchup, a green curry soup kettle from fauna and a pink elegant dress from carmen
*❁* caught an orchid mantis for ketchup and got her photo in return!! ❤
*❁* delivered a package to audie for beau
*❁* did a trade
*❁* did some fishing, bug catching and diving
*❁* crafted a fishing rod and a shovel
❁ put stuff into storage
*❁* received a random gift from fuchsia (a red paisley bandanna)
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got a floral coffee cup and 5 iron nuggets
*❁* stopped ketchup from moving out
❁ convinced audie to keep her current catchphrase
❁ customized ketchup’s photo and added it to my photo wall
❁ had a meteor shower! i made 20+ wishes and got 5 regular star fragments from celeste! 
*❁* checked the recycling bin; found a rusted part
*❁* collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
*❁* checked the shops; bought a piece of blue wrapping paper from nook’s
*❁* completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Orius

9/13
Not much to update for now since I didn't get much sleep last night and only got to play a little bit of AC in the morning.


Clay has moved in as my first (or rather, third) villager.
Got the customization tool from Tom. This should be a nice feature in the future to really customize my furniture... but I'll probably be too lazy to use it often. lmao
Found the money rock... I think? But I only got one sack of bell because I was too slow as always. lol I know there's a trick to it, how you should dig two holes behind you before you hit any rock so that you don't get bounced back, but man, that's too much effort... Guess I'll give it a try tomorrow.
My new room is up. I've made it a bedroom with a customized bed and a customized wardrobe. Very homey and cozy. Reminds me of my time in the tent, especially how it's lacking in decorations right now. lol The next room upgrade is 500,000+ bells, so yeah, that's not gonna happen for a little while...
That's all for now. Gonna catch some Zs. Will have to check out the turnip price rate for today later on...


----------



## xara

*september 11th*
❁ checked the mail; received a pink dolly from marty
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found a giant clam 
❁ got a cherry wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a chic wall from carmen and blue rubber flooring from fauna 
❁ customized an item
❁ did a trade 
❁ did some fishing and bug catching 
❁ collected star fragments off of the beach; got 16 regular, 3 virgo and 1 large!
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got a green long polka skirt and 5 pieces of clay 
❁ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for fuchsia’s birthday on the 19th! 
❁ crafted an unglazed dish set 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s 
❁ put stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ listened to a k.k. slider performance and received a copy of k.k. synth
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/12
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239,270 points, the save as last week.
• Poor Gayle was sick today  I made sure to swing by the store and get her some medicine. 
• Chatted with Pashmina (sweeping at the plaza, she also asked for some help in catching an ocean fish), Pekoe (out for a stroll), Mathilda (crafting again, this time it was a golden seat), and Patty (on a shopping spree at the Able's), but couldn't seem to find Kitty anywhere...
• Decided to check out some more custom designs (believe me when I say y'all come up with some cool stuff, I'm always so impressed!)
• Decided to grab the king salmon I'd caught the other day from storage and brought it to Pashmina (it only occurred to me when I went to give it to her that it technically counted more as a river fish instead of an ocean fish, but Pashmina didn't seem to mind and took it anyway)


----------



## Khaelis

Hmm...nothing! Because I don't have an island yet?! Been resetting for a very specific default island layout for the past couple days and I've only seen it about four times so far, but sadly each time it had peaches or oranges as the native fruit.


----------



## xara

i’m finally all caught up!  

*september 12th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a grey rattan table lamp from margie
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 3 giant clams
*❁* got a pansy table diy from my daily diy bottle 
*❁* talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a retro flower-print wall from carmen and a black microwave from fauna 
❁ gave carmen a pre-caught napoleonfish and got a china poblana in return 
❁ delivered a package to beau for audie and got a navy blue athletic jacket in return 
❁ delivered a package to whitney for carmen and got a black raincoat in return 
❁ got a new nickname from margie; she’ll now be calling me “x-beans” :’p
❁ tt’d ketchup out 
❁ did some fishing and bug catching 
❁ put stuff into storage 
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ received a random gift (an orange/white rugby uniform) from whitney 
❁ crafted a stone table 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s
❁ ordered a dango, moon cakes and a songpyeon 
❁ convinced sprinkle to keep her current catchphrase 
❁ went island hopping and invited midge on my 43rd ticket!! 🕊
❁ checked the recycling bin; found 6 pieces of clay, a white-hyacinth bag, a chic wall, a yellow-tulip bag, an avocado coverall coat, a sapling, blue holey socks, beige chino pants, a light brown director’s chair and a white sunflower dress
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any again this week
❁ checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of purple wrapping paper from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sophie23

I did a trade


----------



## Orius

9/13
Stayed up to try and get the Cast Master achievement, even going so far as to craft multiple fishing rods. Failed on my 42nd fish. I even came up with the idea to immediately press the home button should I fail to catch a fish (and close the game), but I guess I forgot that one time... Sigh. Gonna try it again a couple more times.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I restarted my 2nd island and I managed to fully decorate it (as for now) and I found out special tricks of putting warp pipes all around the island for navigation without bridges and inclines. Of course its still in development and stuff may look barren, but I am working on it, to get the island designer app.


----------



## bestfriendsally

nothing much... i've just been re-arranging the flower beds a bit today :>


----------



## Orius

9/13
Cast Master... Stage 2 out of 3...

FIFTY OUT OF A HUNDRED CATCHES, BABY! LOL Finally!

The "press Home button immediately if you screw up" trick works! I didn't even hit it in the very next instant! Of course, sometimes you'll get unlucky and the game would auto-save immediately after you screw up, but not always, so it's still an effective technique!

Furthermore, always catch the smallest fishes! Don't risk it with the bigger-sized ones because they seem to have a chance of getting away even if you hit it when the correct sound comes up.

50 down, 50 to go, and then it's back to actually relaxing in this game without so much pressure...

Man, it was worth it to stay up all night to finish this and ease my mind. Another sleepless night won't hurt to finally get this over with...


----------



## Autumn247

I had someone from this forum visit so I could give them some NMT.

Other than that, not much.  I might get on again in a little while and work on decorating


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Garbage Can from Sherb (thanks Sherb )
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
visited the shops and purchased a Yellow Heart-Pattern Wall from Nooks Cranny and some Fleece PJs from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received a Garden Lantern
spoke to my villagers - stopped Fauna from leaving
received the Grass Skirt DIY from Molly but I already knew it
agreed to let Whitney change my name to Tulip (honestly must’ve missed what she’s been calling me as I thought that was my nickname to her)
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a Top Hat and an Anorak Jacket
crafted and customised some items
spoke to C.J. and completed his sea sports challenge to catch 3 small fry fish - it was the same challenge as last week but decided to take part as I was going fishing anyway
caught and sold some more fish
requested to move Diana’s house and then TT’d to get the move completed
placed some Stone Fencing at the back of where Diana’s house had originally been (couldn’t reach the back previously) and then requested to move her house back to its original spot - TT’d back to the correct date afterwards
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today
completed some of the daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some more miles


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/13 (late day)
• Ran into Wisp again; after helping him out, I recieved an exit sign as a reward. (That is, after I stopped tormenting him; I wanted to know how he'd react if I said I wasn't returning his spirit. The result was pretty amusing  )
• Gulliver washed up on shore again; it took me a little while to find the communicator pieces (he really needs a case for that thing...)
• Chatted with Pashmina (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), Pekoe and Mathilda (the latter was visiting the former), but I couldn't seem to find Patty anywhere...
• Put a lot of bells into savings.


----------



## xara

*september 13th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from fuchsia and the seasonal items that i ordered! 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!) 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and found 4 giant clams
❁ got a log decorative shelves diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red doctor’s coat from carmen and a blue desert outfit from fauna 
❁ caught a wharf roach for carmen and got a brown/black office desk in return 
❁ put some spare diys and art in my alt characters’ houses 
❁ cleared out my alt characters’ mailboxes 
❁ put stuff into storage 
❁ deleted some custom designs that i don’t see myself using 
❁ did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
❁ crafted a fishing rod, a net and a shovel 
❁ received random gifts from carmen (a blue prim outfit), beau (a blue elephant slide) and sprinkle (a black pilot’s uniform)
❁ welcomed midge to the island! 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a white bunny nose 
❁ ordered a songpyeon and mailed it to a friend 
❁ invited midge to harv’s island to unlock her poster 
❁ checked the recycling bin; found some jointed-mat flooring 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ commissioned a blue weevil beetle model from flick 
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Orius

9/14
It's a freebie day today, so other than donating more stuff and completing daily tasks, not much to update (I did get bells out of the Money Rock correctly this time).

Oh, and there's also the little side note of... completing all three stages of Cast Master at last. Nothing big. Just 100 consecutive catches.

WOO HOO.  And they said I couldn't do it... oh right, I was the one who said that. Ahem.

According to a walkthrough, tomorrow is supposed to be "a big day." I skimmed through the article and didn't read too much to avoid spoiling myself, but I'm looking forward to it. It makes sense, since the third villager will come tomorrow. I know that you could upgrade the Resident Centre after that; after which, hopefully, I could finally get my Amiibo villagers scanned.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just reached a 5 star rating on my 2nd island on the first try. I am so proud of myself that I got so better at designing and decorating.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Mug from Molly and a Pyjama Dress from Whitney
placed some orders from Nook Shopping
visited the campsite to say hello to Gala who was camping on the island today
caught some fish and agreed to sell a sea bass to Julian
sold the remaining fish caught
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
collected some seashells from the beach
watered the flowers 
rearranged some of the roses and picked up a few others that had grown out of control
purchased some hibiscus starts from Leif
visited the shops - purchased a Typewriter from Nooks Cranny and some Denim Overalls from Able Sisters
spoke to my villagers - Molly gifted me a Tea Set
picked up the Wolf-Wood Wall DIY from Wolfgang and the Money Flooring DIY from Vivian but I already knew them both
Whitney was sick so I gave her some medicine and received an Argyle Sweater
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received some Simple Purple Flooring and a Sweetheart Tank and Shirt
popped a couple of balloons - received a Bathroom Towel Rack and some bells
crafted and customised some items 
checked the recycling bin - picked up a Revolving Spice Rack and a Short Peacoat
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/14
• Was surprised by a few falling stars; made wishes! 
• Recieved a white and yellow sombrero from Gulliver in the mail. 
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Pekoe (hanging out in her yard), Kitty (out for a stroll on the beach, she then asked for my help in finding a planner she'd misplaced), Mathilda (who decided I needed a monocle), and Pashmina (who told me about some weird dreams she'd had, and then asked if I could catch her a man-faced stinkbug).
• Redd was visiting today; bought a rattan stool variant, but no painting, as the only one I didn't have was a fake 
• Caught a Man-faced Stinkbug in the hybrid gardens and brought it to Pashmina. 
• I searched high and low and lapped the island EIGHT WHOLE TIMES,  but I couldn't find Kitty's planner anywhere I looked. I haven't been so frustrated in months! (For the Switch's sake, I ended up giving up  it aggravates me to no end, but I didn't want to lose my temper  )


----------



## Orius

9/14

Announcements today: Jambette is moving in as my fifth villager; the museum is being renovated, and Resident Services will be relocating to a new building. Apparently, I won't be able to use the Nook Stop. I was worried about my streak being disrupted, but apparently (after Googling it up), that won't be a problem, as my streak will be restored after that. lol
Opened the mail: Clay sent me a Revolving Spice Rack to celebrate my new room today. Unfortunately, I've already bought one... lol
Happy Room Academy sent me a fridge for the room... Why does everyone assume the new room's gonna be a kitchen? lol
Got a Sea Globe from a floating balloon today. Tacky.
Paid off my loan for the new room. The next one's $700,000+, so I'll put it off for a while. I always prefer to pay it off immediately. I hate debts.
Customized my mailbox to "Large Red Mailbox".
Bought a bunch of stuff at Nook's Cranny today, including: digital alarm clock, hourglass, menu chalkboard (nice kitchen accessory), and a cat tower (when/if I have a cat).
Caught a saw fish for the first time.
Got a few fossils I can't identity today because the museum's closed.
Agent S gifted me a lawn mower. Aw. I knew there's a reason I like her (among the three randos I picked from mysterious islands).
Found the money rock. Was afraid I couldn't find it today.
Helped Gulliver with finding communicator parts again.
Started the "Fruit Roots" reward challenge by planting an orange. Also got a daily reward for that.
_"Sure, the stars and planets are floating in space, but what's space floating in? Consider yourself truthed." _- Pascal. Mind blown. PFFFOO!!
Started the "You Otter Know" reward challenge.
Finished my dailies.


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Telula

Wished upon a bunch of shooting stars
Chopped more wood
Checked my mailbox


----------



## Sharksheep

Over the last few days:
Moved a player house
Demolished a bridge only to rebuild it in the same spot just slightly smaller.
Helped out both Gullivar and Gullivarr.
Gave gifts to Pecan.
Checked why Marshall wasn't wearing a shirt I gave him, it was cause it was on display in his house. I need to replace with something in a future. Probably a plant
Asked Flick to make a bell cricket model
Caught more bugs and fish that I missing models for and also to work towards the catching the thousand something achievement
Empty my mailbox
Cleared out my storage some more


----------



## xara

*september 14th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from whitney and the blue weevil beetle model that i commissioned from flick! 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and collected 3 giant clams 
❁ got a shell table diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a light blue pilot’s uniform from fauna and a pink noble zap suit from carmen 
❁ delivered a package to carmen for fauna
❁ caught a seahorse for fauna and got a grey rattan end table in return 
❁ did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
❁ shot down 3 balloons and got a pink kitty litter box, a blue parka and shirtdress and a wall-mounted tool board 
❁ received a random gift (an orange apron) from fuchsia 
❁ threw some stuff out
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; found a cardboard box 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought a nice painting from redd
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

September 15  

-Checked the mail, Flo sent me a fashionable royal dress (in pink though, really not my colour so I won't be keeping it lol)
-Tipper approached me in the plaza to gift me a cypress plant
-Talked to my villagers 
-Cleaned up some overgrown flowers 
-Checked out both shops, I stocked up on customization kits at Nooks and bought the black double-door refrigerator because I apparently didn't have that colour variation 
-Found Flick wandering around, so I caught and gave him 3 red dragonflies to make a model for me 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Ètoile and she gave me a lettered cap 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my Nook Shopping orders, a Heart Doorplate from Wolfgang and a Bath-Towel Wrap from Diana
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers
collected some seashells from the beach
picked up a message bottle and learnt the Leaf Mask DIY
purchased a Train Set, Candy Umbrella and a Chic Tearoom Wall from Nooks Cranny 
purchased some Terry-Cloth Nightcaps from Able Sisters 
spoke to my villagers - stopped Wolfgang from moving 
received the Bamboo Candleholder DIY from Whitney but I already knew it
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a Bunny Nose and an Old Commoner’s Kimono
popped a couple of balloons - received an Imperial Partition and a Papa Panda
agreed to sell the Imperial Partition to Molly
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles 
wished on a few stars during tonight’s very light meteor shower
spoke to Celeste and learnt the Astronaut Suit DIY


----------



## Stalfie

I made my cat face water areas and figured out basic area plans


----------



## Orius

9/15

Announcements today: the artwork section of the museum is opened. The Resident Service is closed for renovation.
Opened mail: Gulliver sent over a Hula Doll as thanks for helping him out. Tacky.
Learned Mermaid Shelf recipe.
Message in a bottle. Learned bamboo candleholder recipe.
Remarkable Remodeler: 1/3
Trashed Tools: 50/50 (after trashing my watering can)
Donated a Saw Fish and an Orchid Mantis to the museum.
Assessed a bunch of fossils, including a Pachycephalosaurus tail that completed the fossil set.
Verified a bunch of Redd's fake paintings using an online guide.
Bought a Mystic Statue.
Caught a bunch of bugs.
Chopped a bunch of wood.
Finally caught a wasp with my net after my third try... Ow.
Pascal's wisdom of the day: _"Do roosters go back to sleep after they wake everyone up? I mean, they're pretty much done for the day."_


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made a bike/scooter tune-up spot & a bike/scooter rental please at my entrance...

i talked to lobo, sally, pashmina & poppy 
i ordered 3 bikes & 2 scooters then tt'd back & then forward again to get them in my mail :>


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night, my bad. 

9/15
• Saharah was visiting today; naturally, I bought her completely out. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for making a rocking horse inside!
• Collected star fragments from the beach, found a virgo frag! 
• Saw more shooting stars, so I made more wishes! 
• Chatted with Kitty (still searching for that planner), Pashmina (out for a stroll, also asked me to bring her a bug that likes flowers), Pekoe (hanging out near the airport...), Mathilda (chilling at home, decided I needed a pair of zori), and Patty (on a shopping spree at Nook's).
• FINALLY FOUND THE FRIGGIN' PLANNER!!! (it reappeared in an area that was easier to access, almost blending into the tiles near the seaside cafe) ... that being said, I really hope I didn't actually miss it after those eight island laps...
• Pekoe was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew! )
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Grabbed a stinkbug from storage and brought it to Pashmina.


----------



## Bluelady

-Did a couple of trades this morning.
-Got a cloud flooring from Sahara….but then I messed her schedule from tting, so now her inventory is different.
-Redd is here now, so I’m going to tt back and forth in order to get some specific art.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Simple Pink Bath Mat from Whitney and a Poolside Bed from Diana
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
crafted and customised a few items
collected some seashells and star fragments from the beach
went diving and picked up another pearl from Pascal
purchased an Exercise Ball and a Pink Quilt Wall from Nooks Cranny
purchased some Gingham Picnic Shirts and Neon Tights from Able Sisters 
spoke to my villagers - stopped Molly from moving
Wolfgang gifted me a Rotary Phone
picked up the Timber Doorplate DIY from Whitney but I already knew it
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a Nurse’s Cap and a Biker Jacket
caught and sold some bugs
popped some balloons - received bells, clay and a Tambourine
scared Wisp and then found the pieces to put him back together - received some Purple Camo Flooring


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/16 (late day) 
• Raced over to the Able Sisters to see their stock before closing.
• Chatted with Mathilda (enjoying the outdoors), Patty (out for a stroll), Pekoe (crafting a bamboo bench), Kitty (walking along the shoreline), and Pashmina (working out in the plaza).
• Found C.J. SOMEHOW walking around on the spit of land behind my house... He gave me a Freestyle catching challenge; upon completion, I brought him the three giant trevallies I'd been saving for a collectible.
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Teddy the Bear.
• Collected a few star fragments from the beach! Found two more Virgo fragments! 
• Spruced up the picnic area with some moon-viewing treats 
• A few more stars fell! More wishes! 
• Checked out some custom designs.


----------



## xara

have some slight catching up to do since i’ve been a bit busy these past days. 

*september 15th*
❁ checked the mail; received magenta oval glasses from sprinkle and the nice painting i bought from redd! 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and collected a giant clam 
❁ got a jungle wall diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black speed bag from carmen and fauna’s photo!! 
❁ caught a seahorse for beau and got a red cowboy shirt in return 
❁ deleted some more custom designs that i don’t see myself using 
❁ did a trade
❁ did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
❁ harvested my pear trees 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a red rumba costume
❁ convinced sprinkle to keep her current catchphrase 
❁ crafted and customized an iron garden table, customized fauna’s photo and placed them outside of her house
❁ received a random gift (black bottom-rimmed glasses) from whitney 
❁ got rid of some unwanted flowers
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; found a perforated-board wall 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ commissioned a napoleonfish model from c.j.
❁ checked the shops; bought a piece of pink wrapping paper from nook’s 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Suit with Stand-Up Collar from Wolfgang
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
collected some seashells
spoke to Sahara and purchased some items - received a Blue Kilim-Style Carpet, some Ringside Seating and Gravel Flooring
purchased a Harmonious Wall from Nooks Cranny
purchased some Flowery-Dot Tights from Able Sisters
popped a couple of balloons - received a Toy Box and some iron nuggets
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Tool Cart from Raymond
attended Whitney’s Birthday Party with Vivian and gave her a Satin Dress
picked up a Bamboo Basket DIY from Diana and a Peach Chair DIY from Molly but already knew both
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received some Cute White-Tile Flooring and a Cacao Tree
crafted and customised some items 
caught and sold some fish 
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Vsmith

Today I have worked on decorating my island for Halloween and fall. I revamped some villagers yards and moved in Halloween inspired villagers. They are spooky but very sweet, especially Pietro. He is creepy looking but he's so kind.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/17
• Isabelle startled me with the announcement of a meteor shower when I logged in; I made sure to make wishes when I could (as it was family night IRL, I didn't make very many, but that's okay) .
• Took the Giant Trevally model out of the mail. 
• Collected a few star fragments from the beach. 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for the starry-sky wall. 
• Chatted with Kitty (helped her smooth things over with Pekoe after the two had gotten into an arguement), Pekoe (creating a terrarium, decided I needed some spangle shorts), Pashmina (chilling at home), Mathilda (working out; she lifts a LOT of weights, I've noticed), and Patty (shopping at the Able Sisters).
• Bought a few things from the Able Sisters that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Flick was here today; I brought him three golden stags for a collectible.


----------



## Bilaz

I freaking
Finished it
Finally
it’s the same island I’ve had since launch
wow


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Cowboy Shirt from Whitney and a Rocket Lamp from Molly
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
collected some seashells from the beach
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
purchased a Den Desk and a Red Delicate-Blooms Wall from Nooks Cranny
purchased a Trench Coat, some Denim Cutoffs and a Dreamy Dress from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received a Newton’s Cradle
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - received the Golden Toilet DIY from Diana but I already knew it
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received some Hexagonal Floral Flooring and a Paisley Bandana
crafted and customised some items
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up
completed some Daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles 
attended K.K.’s concert with Fauna, Raymond and Rosie - received Comrade K.K.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I earned more photos on my 2nd island Bridgeton. I must say these villager photo/poster collecting is so fun. I am going to keep going until I find all the villagers and I can finally retire from villager hunting.


----------



## Nooblord

I finally got the golden shovel DIY, and watched K.K. perform for the 60th time.
40 more to go…


----------



## VanitasFan26

Nooblord said:


> I finally got the golden shovel DIY, and watched K.K. perform for the 60th time.
> 40 more to go…


Great job on the Golden Shovel! Oh man barely anyone does the KK Mania Nook Mile Achievement. Its so ridiculous!


----------



## Nooblord

RoxasFan20 said:


> Great job on the Golden Shovel! Oh man barely anyone does the KK Mania Nook Mile Achievement. Its so ridiculous!




Thanks! Ikr, once you get all the songs you kinda don’t think about watching him perform lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Nooblord said:


> Thanks! Ikr, once you get all the songs you kinda don’t think about watching him perform lol.


hmm maybe when I'm done with collecting all the villager photos and posters, I will try to collect the KK Songs next. That gives me an idea!


----------



## Nooblord

RoxasFan20 said:


> hmm maybe when I'm done with collecting all the villager photos and posters, I will try to collect the KK Songs next. That gives me an idea!



Good luck with that, lol. Over 300 villagers, I think.


----------



## xara

i forgot to post this a few days ago haha. 

*september 16th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from fauna and the napoleonfish model that i commissioned from c.j. 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a bamboo lunch box diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a beige collarless coat from carmen and a light blue fan from midge 
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ did some fishing and bug catching 
❁ received a random gift (a green quilted jacket) from fuchsia 
❁ invited whitney to harv’s island so that i could try some clothes out on her 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; found a pink blossoming wall 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought a green kitchen mat, a mush rug and a modern wavy rug from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a misty-garden wall
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/18
• Took the Golden Stag model out of the mail. 
• Collected lots of star fragments from the beach! Found 13 in all! 
• Chatted with Patty (enjoying the outdoors), Pekoe (chilling at home with a chocolate donut, also asked me to catch her a saltwater fish), Mathilda (also staying in today), Pashmina (out for a stroll), and Kitty (attending Slider's show).
• Attended Slider's show; he played Imperial K.K. 
• Dug up clams and made a lot of fish bait. (I'm determined to catch two more Mahi-mahis for collectible storage before the month is over)
• Ended up catching a Great White, so I decided to bring it to Pekoe. To say I surprised her would be an understatement. (Still didn't get her picture, though, and I've been working on that for over a year...)


----------



## xara

still have a lil catching up to do. :’)

*september 17th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from beau 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (found a gold nugget!)
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and collected 2 giant clams 
❁ got a signpost diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a colourful puzzle wall from carmen and a beige biker jacket from midge 
❁ did some fishing, bug catching and diving 
❁ got a pearl from pascal 
❁ plucked 3 blue and 3 pink windflowers 
❁ shot down 3 balloons and got a moss ball, an indigo blue butterfly visiting kimono and 10k bells
❁ crafted a fishing rod, a slingshot, a cool windflower crown, a flimsy shovel, a simple well and a net 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ today is whitney’s birthday!! i stopped by to celebrate with her and give her her gift (the cool windflower crown), which she liked! 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD
❁ checked the recycling bin; collected 3 iron nuggets 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ helped out gulliver  
❁ checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of gold wrapping paper from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sophie23

Well Friday and yesterday I’ve been doing a lot of terraforming and I’m pretty good at it now which I’m so pleased about


----------



## xara

*september 18th*
❁ checked the mail; received a busted umbrella from audie, a marimba from whitney and a red tubeteika from gulliver 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a chic windflower wreath diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a light blue basketball tank from midge and a black firefighter uniform from carmen 
❁ caught an agrias butterfly for midge and got a natural menu chalkboard in return 
❁ harvested my pear trees 
❁ did some bug catching and diving 
❁ shot down a balloon and got purple rubber-toe sneakers 
❁ crafted a kettlebell 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s
❁ went to harv’s island and invited fuchsia so that i could try out some clothes on her 
❁ ordered a pink dazed dress for fuchsia’s birthday tomorrow! 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD
❁ checked the recycling bin; collected a rusted part and some brown iron-parquet flooring
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform “my place”
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TalviSyreni

I actually did some serious flower maintenance on my island today as I’ve come to realise how much I hate blue & black roses as well as blue pansies. They just look too severe for my colour pallet so I dug them all up and will probably do the same with the pink tulips and replace them with green mums instead. Other than that I did a quick trade for some mushrooms so I could get started on my second mystic circle that will centre a grand outdoor dining area.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Pleather Crossbody Bag from Sherb
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
collected some seashells from the beach
visited Bill who was visiting the campsite today - asked him to move to my island and he suggested replacing Whitney which I agreed to
purchased a Purple Quilt Wall, a Cute White Wall and some Birch Flooring from Nooks Cranny
purchased a couple of Simple Visiting Kimonos and some Rubber-Toe High Tops from Able Sisters
popped a couple of balloons and received a Diner Neon Sign and a Rattan Armchair
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Cabin Wall DIY from Rosie but I already knew it
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a School Jacket and a Forest-Print Dress
caught and sold some fish
crafted and customised some items
did some redecorating inside my main island home
checked the recycling bin and picked up a Cute Music Player
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Autumn247

I dug up fossils, had them assessed, sold to the store
Was stung by a scorpion 
Visited a few islands to give away some spare DIY recipes I had
Collected Wisp's spirit pieces and got a new wallpaper from him


----------



## SierraMisst

I got some hello kitty furniture items and learned some new recipes i’ve been looking for like the beehive and stone table. Still been looking for the ironwood diy’s but i’ll get em eventually 
It’s been a good relaxing day today, hope you all had a great day as well !


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/19
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239,270 points, the same as last week. 
• Chatted with Pekoe (crafting a western-style stone), Pashmina (sweeping her porch), Mathilda and Patty (the latter was visiting the former), and Kitty (out for a stroll).
• An announcement for this year's final Bug-Off appeared on the bulletin board! 
• Checked out some more custom designs...
• Harry asked me to catch him a cricket. It took me a little while to find one in the sea of bell crickets, but I was eventually successful! 
• Dug up more clams, made some more fish bait.
• Wisp was visiting again; after helping him out (and after antagonizing him again due to wanting to know what would happen), I recieved some white-brick flooring as thanks.


----------



## Rosch

Not exactly today, but for the past few weeks, I've gotten Rosie and Static as my new villagers, replacing Rod and Ankha.

I've also started decorating for the fall season. I've also made adjustments around my island to make it more pleasing.


----------



## Autumn247

Attended Octavian's birthday party and gave him a gift.  Julian was there too 
Flew over to an island here to pick up some Sanrio items I ordered
A very kind member doing a giveaway dropped off some new DIY recipes I needed and a few stacks of cherry blossom petals for me
Later I plan on hitting the rocks, and maybe chopping some wood for recipes.  I also need to try to organize my storage too, it's a bit of a mess.  I might transfer some of my stuff to my 2nd character/profile's storage.


----------



## Imbri

I finished decorating for fall yesterday. I might redo my bedroom, but I don't know what I want just yet.

This morning, I gave Flick some walking leafs to make a model. That will go in one of the villager neighborhoods. I have one more walking leaf model to be made, for the other neighborhood, and then I'll be done with all the models I want. That's a nice feeling.

Found a pouch that belongs to Cherry, so I'll give that to her when I get home. Hit the shops, check in on everyone, and wrap it up for the night.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received an Essay Set from Fauna and a Kiwi Umbrella from Molly
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers
spoke to Kicks and purchased some Shiny Bow Platform Shoes
purchased a Record Box and a Green Intricate Wall from Nooks Cranny
purchased a couple of Labelle Knit Shirts and Ancient Sashed Robes from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received a Pet Food Bowl
spoke to my villagers - welcomed newest villager Bill to the island
stopped Sherb from moving 
agreed to buy a Sweetheart Tank and Shirt from Diana
Wolfgang gifted me a Mini-Flower-Print Umbrella 
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a Track Jacket and some Aqua Tile Flooring
crafted and customised some items 
caught and sold some fish - agreed to sell a pufferfish to Raymond
checked the recycling bin and picked up a Coatigan and a Gas Range
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Pig-Pen

Today i've been tearing down old builds and formulating ideas for new builds.


----------



## Snek

September 20

Message bottle: Ironwood chair
Gave a fruit present to Drago, received a plaid puffed-sleeve shirt
Gave a fruit present to Jitters, received a shawl and dress combo
Used my colorful slingshot to pop a blue balloon and received a retro gas pump. My colorful slingshot broke
Went to Nooks and bought a new colorful slingshot and 10 purple wrapping paper for fruit presents
Went to my island orchard and wrapped 6 future fruit presents for Drago and Jitters (3 for each one)
Said hi to Chief, my campsite villager for the day. Not a fan of him because he's always looking sideways
Found Celeste on my island! Made sure my other 4 PCs talked to her for a DIY


----------



## xara

didn’t get a chance to play yesterday. :’)

*september 19th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a beige painter’s coverall from audie and fuchsia’s birthday present!
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and collected a giant clam
❁ got a document stack diy from my daily diy bottle
❁ had a camper today; checked to see who it was and it was iggly! i didn’t invite him, but he’s very cute! 
❁ talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a navy blue pullover jacket from midge and a red comedian’s outfit from carmen
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ crafted a shovel
❁ shot down a balloon and got some green flower sandals
❁ today was fuchsia’s birthday!! i of course stopped by to celebrate with her and marty, and she liked the gift that i gave her (a pink dazed dress)! ☺
❁ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming bug-off
❁ put some stuff into storage and threw some stuff away
❁ checked the recycling bin; collected a cedar sapling
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any again this week (i’ll buy some eventually, i swear lol)
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/20 (late & slow day) 
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore again; I found the phone submerged near the fishing hole. 
• Pretty much everyone was inside today side from Pashmina, but I did still go around and chat with them all. Patty was also busy building a wooden-block wall clock. 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## xara

*september 20th*
❁ checked the mail; received a navy blue áo dài from fuchsia and a caramel mocha papa bear from sprinkle 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and collected a giant clam 
❁ got a bamboo stool diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue dreamy dress from carmen and a green chef’s outfit from midge 
❁ delivered a package to fuchsia for midge; i didn’t get a reward, but fuchsia was wearing the dazed dress that i gave her for her birthday! 
❁ caught a banded dragonfly for carmen and got a red top hat in return 
❁ caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures
❁ threw some stuff out 
❁ changed audie and i’s secret greeting
❁ received a random gift (a green curry soup kettle) from whitney
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought grey sheer socks and orange spider-web tights from kicks!
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Orius

9/21
Kinda lazy to update nowadays, so most of the detailed updates will go into my island thread... whenever I get around to it.  

The Able Sisters shop is now opened, so I got to download a bunch of custom designs.
Decorated quite a bit; placed lots of flower path tiles across the island, custom design created by Elle.
Planted more pansies around the island.
Changed the island flag to a Singapore flag.
Changed the island tune to "Concerning Hobbits" from Lord of the Rings, but it's a temporary placeholder. I'm actually requesting on Reddit for the "Alola Oe" tune to be created.
Will update this post should anything changes.


----------



## cloverhandreader

I started the process of flattening my island and emptying my storage to put in my other player's house


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Facial Mask from Diana
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered flowers and picked up some weeds
collected some seashells from the beach
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
purchased a Sewing Project and a Modern Tearoom Wall from Nooks Cranny
purchased a Fancy Party Dress from Able Sisters
popped a couple of balloons - received a Bear Costume and an Elephant Slide
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Natural Square Table DIY from Fauna but I already knew it
took part in a treasure hunt with Molly and received some Drinking-Straw Glasses
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a Cat Dress and another Track Jacket
crafted and customised some items
did a bit more decorating around part of the beach
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I played with my friend and then I moved one of my villagers houses


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/21
• Recieved a red sea captain's coat in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Chatted with Pekoe (out hunting bugs), Mathilda (visiting Harry), Kitty (who decided I needed some round shades), and Pashmina (just chilling at home), but I couldn't find Patty anywhere...
• Dug up more clams, made more bait. 
• Noticed that the sweet-olives were starting to bloom! 
• Ran into Wisp again; after helping him out, he gave me some orange-camo flooring as thanks. 
• Went fishing, but due to a ridiculous overabundance of sea bass and baffling butterfingers, all I managed to catch was a ray. Now I have to replace all of those 50+ bags I used 
• Leif was here, although I didn't buy anything. 
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board; Marshal's birthday is coming up on the 29th!
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## xara

*september 21st*
❁ checked the mail; received a watermelon umbrella from fauna (along with a cute letter!)
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a wooden full-length mirror diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red raincoat from midge and carmen’s photo! <3
❁ caught a dorado and a piranha for midge and got a pink figure-skating dress and a white áo dài in return 
❁ caught a flea off of sprinkle 
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ harvested my pear trees 
❁ added a piranha, a tiger beetle and a flea to my stash of critters i’m saving to commission models of/give to villagers 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a wood-burning stove
❁ crafted a bamboo shelf 
❁ customized carmen’s photo and added it to my photo wall
❁ sold stuff at nook’s
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; collected 3 pieces of clay 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## .MOON.

Moved Dom in, cleaned up some unruly windflowers and gave wrapped fruit to my villagers. Oh and caught a whale shark.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and placed some orders
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and rearranged some of them
caught and sold some bugs
collected some seashells from the beach
picked up a message bottle and received a Lily Crown DIY
purchased a Purple Dotted Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Heart Apron and some Cute Sneakers from Able Sisters
popped a couple of balloons - received some bells and some clay
crafted and customised a few more items
spent some time playing as my second islander and did some interior redecorating inside the house
cleared out some of the items in the storage of both my island homes
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Wooden-Mosaic Wall DIY from Fauna but I already knew it 
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received a White-Brick Wall and a Sewing Machine
spoke to C.J. who was back visiting the island and completed his seasports challenge - catch 3 small fry fish once again
caught and sold some other fish to C.J. and gave him 3 puffer fish for a collectible
checked the recycling bin and picked up a Simple Parka
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## JellyBeans

been easing myself back into playing! finally finished terraforming a section of the river near my museum so that i can have a cliff behind my RS (might need to alter it a little bit later to squeeze in a bridge but that's a problem for later me). also been clearing up the weeds that've gathered over my month of inactivity, placed an incline that i've been slowly paying off, and caught a bunch of bugs/fish for both the museum and to help fundraise


----------



## Orius

9/23

Built my first bridge between two lands on the west side of the island.
Held a ceremony for the opening of the Able Sisters shop and the building of the bridge (will try and post pictures in my island thread in the future).
Redeemed five streetlights with my Nook Miles.
Began moving Nook's Cranny aside for future relocation.
After Nook's Cranny is moved, I should have enough space to finally design my first house layout. Will try to set up fences later tonight if I get the time.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/22
• There was a visitor at the campsite today...Elise the monkey... (look, I'm sorry, but I've never been outright disturbed by a villager's appearance until now--I know she's still someone's favorite, and I don't mean to be rude...but those lips creep me right the heck out...) 
• Chatted with Pekoe (helped her deliver an apology gift to Pashmina after the two had gotten into a fight), Pashmina (crafting an apple hat), Kitty (with Gayle in the plaza, listening to Plucky singing), and Mathilda (out shopping at Nook's); once again, however, I was unable to find Patty, despite looking virtually everywhere for her... 
• Dug up more clams and started making more bait. 
• Label was visiting today, this time with a "comfy" fashion change; I dug my summer outfit out of the closet and passed with flying colors. She gave me a pair of Labelle shorts in thanks. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow, mostly just to clear out some storage space (but hey, who doesn't enjoy random presents? ).


----------



## xara

*september 22nd*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from fauna 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a tea table diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue western shirt from midge 
❁ tt’d carmen out 
❁ dug up and got rid of a bunch of unwanted flowers 
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ threw some stuff out
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ caught some fishes and deep-sea creatures 
❁ convinced fuchsia that our current secret greeting is fine 
❁ shot down a balloon and got 5,000 bells
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD
❁ went island hopping and invited zell on my 26th ticket!! 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ cleared out one of my alt characters’ mailbox and stored some spare diys in her house 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed some simple white flooring, a moldy dress, 6 pieces of clay, a colourful-tile wall, brown and grey torn pants, a cedar sapling, some jointed-mat flooring, a magazine and a table lamp 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked to see what kicks was selling; he sadly didn’t have anything i need today  
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my Nook Shopping orders and the puffer fish model from C.J.
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up a couple of weeds
collected some seashells from the beach and picked up the message bottle - received the Pear Wall DIY which I already knew 
Gulliver had washed up on the beach again so I took pity on him and found his communicator parts so he could return to the sea
purchased an Antique Bed and some Brown Argyle-Tile Flooring from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Dotted Raincoat and a Loose Fall Dress from Able Sisters
caught and sold some bugs
popped a balloon and received a Toilet
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Orange Rug DIY from Sherb but I already knew it 
gave gifts to Julian and Vivian - received an Astro Dress and a Bath-Towel Wrap
crafted and customised some more items
did a bit more decorating around the island
checked the recycling bin and picked up a 50in LCD TV
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Nooblord

I haven’t played yet today, but yesterday I got a thank you card from Henry for attending his Birthday party, and he gifted me his photo. and hasn’t even been on my island very long. Also, Genji finally gifted me his photo yesterday.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/23 (late day) 
• (Saw the direct before playing; I'm so hyped to see Brewster again!!!)
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Made a mad dash to the Able Sisters to check out their inventory before closing time. 
• Delivered the gifts! (It took a little while to track everyone down, but in the end, everyone seemed happy with what they got! )
• Chatted with Pekoe (chilling at home), Kitty (who asked me if I'd buy something of hers for side change; I ended up with a maid dress), Pashmina (also hanging out at home), Patty (out for a stroll, and Mathilda (doing yoga in her hard). _(Side note: still no pictures yet...)_
• Ran into Saharah after running around the island. As usual, I completely bought her out. 
• Almost cleared out the recycle bin at Resident Services, also put some bells into savings.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2021

Also today, something I found noteworthy; I've now logged at least 1,000 hours in the game. Never thought that'd happen, but hey


----------



## xara

*september 23rd*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from fuchsia 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
❁ got a log dining table diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a sepia puzzle wall from midge 
❁ delivered a package to whitney for midge 
❁ did a trade 
❁ caught some fishes
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ threw some stuff out
❁ welcomed zell to the island!! 
❁ invited zell to harv’s island to unlock his poster 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ cleared out one of my alt characters’ mailbox and put a painting into her storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ woke gulliver up and found his 5 missing communicator parts 
❁ checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of brown wrapping paper from nook’s 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Orius

9/25
It's Bug-Off Day! Caught quite a few new ones today thanks to the event. Redeemed my points for quite a few spiffy items too. I kinda enjoyed how everyone's just having fun catching bugs. lol Well, everyone except Blathers. Heh... must be his _favorite_ holiday of the year...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/24 (today was an important day, so I didn't get much done) 
• Startled by falling stars, made wishes where I could. 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for the Libra Scale! (I missed that one last year! )
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Kitty (taking a break on one of the benches near Resident Services), Pekoe (out for a stroll on the beach), Mathilda (working out again; must be Gains-O'-Clock), and Pashmina (crafting a broken herringbone wall).
• Kicks was here, so as usual, I paid him a visit. Bought some things that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Stopped by the cemetary to pay my respects; IRL, today would've been my Poppop's birthday, and I miss him a lot.

(I'll post the picture I took tomorrow)


----------



## xara

*september 24th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from beau and a blue veil from gulliver!
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
❁ got a log extra-long sofa diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue simple-cloth wall from midge 
❁ did a treasure hunt with audie and found the treasure (a blue portable record player) in time!
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ threw some stuff out 
❁ crafted a wooden-block toy and a wooden-block bench 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a sleepy garden gnome 
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part, 3 pieces of clay and a cardboard box 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

24th September

opened the mail - received a Geisha Wig from Gulliver
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected some seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - received a Bamboo Stool DIY which I already knew
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
purchased a Blue-Rose Wall and some Random-Square-Tile Flooring from Nook’s Cranny 
purchased a Striped Dress from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some bells
caught and sold some bugs to Flick who was visiting my island today and requested a tiger butterfly collectible
spoke to my villagers - Molly gifted me a Wrestler Uniform
picked up a Golden Candlestick DIY from Raymond but already knew it
gave gifts to Julian, Vivian and Bill - received some Drinking-Straw Glasses, a Noble Zap Suit and an Exercise Ball 
crafted and customised some items 
checked the recycling bin and picked up a KeroKeroKeroppi Hallway
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

First, the photo I promised:
In the cemetary, I placed a yellow rose at the foot of a zen-style stone (that flower is my Nana's favorite, we put it there for a reason). You never realize how badly you'll miss someone until they're gone, so treasure the moments you have. 




The other rose is purple, my other grandmothers favorite for my Grandpa. I miss them both like you wouldn't believe... 

That all aside, I didn't mean to get so deep with a report. Without further ado, the 9/25 report. 

9/25 (Bug-Off!)
• Since almost everyone was busy with the Bug-Off, I didn't get to chat with anyone very much. Still, I did check on everyone; Kitty was the only one I got to have a conversation with, as she decided to stay in today.
• Collected some star fragments from the beach, found a large frag! 
• Participated in the Bug-Off once, caught 8 bugs total. Didn't really feel like grinding up points, as I already have most if not all of the bug prizes catalogued. 
• Dug up a lot of clams and made more fish bait from them. Broke my shovel in the process, so I had to make a new one. (We're up to 30 bags now, working for at least 50 before I try specimen hunting again)


----------



## JemAC

25th September

opened the mail - received my Tiger Butterfly Model from Flick
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
collected some seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - received the Mossy Garden Rock DIY which I already knew
purchased a Crepe-Design Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased an Bohemian Tunic Dress and a Halo from Able Sisters 
popped a couple of balloons - received a Lecture-Hall Desk and a Coffee Cup
competed in the Bug-Off and received a Bug Cage, an Artisanal Bug Cage, a Toy Cockroach, a Toy Centipede and a Bug Wand
spoke to my villagers - Fauna gifted me a Soft-Serve Hat
gave gifts to Julian, Vivian and Bill once the Bug-Off had finished - received a Soothing Tearoom Wall, a Pintuck-Pleated Dress and a Fitness Tank
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## xara

*september 25th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from midge 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
❁ got a floral swag diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a police cap from midge 
❁ did a trade
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ added a king salmon to my collection of critters that i’m saving to commission models of/gift to villagers 
❁ dug up and got rid of some unwanted flowers 
❁ harvested my pear trees 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a brown floor lamp
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed some black-brick flooring 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Nenya

Not today, but on September 1st I had Flick and on the 2nd I had Redd! So I time-traveled back and forth until I had all the insect models I had saved insects for, plus I always bought the genuine art that was available at Redds when I tt'd to pick up the model on the 2nd. A fun day!


----------



## Sophie23

I found Judy!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Trench Coat from Raymond
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a couple of seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - received a Signpost DIY that I already knew
purchased a Cute Yellow Wall and some Simple White Flooring from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a couple of Silk Floral-Print Shirts from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received a Tool Cart
visited a couple of islands throughout the day to complete some trades 
spoke to my villagers - Molly gifted me some Pixel Shades
picked up a Ukulele DIY from Raymond but I already knew it
gave gifts to Julian, Vivian and Bill - received a Mesh Cap, a Throwback Gothic Mirror and a Rugby Uniform
caught and sold some fish
crafted and customised some items 
did a bit of redecorating inside my second characters home
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles 
attended K.K.’s concert with Rosie and Sherb and received Cafe K.K.


----------



## Alexis

Hi! I just started playing AC:NH. Today, I completed my museum upgrade, got flowers x20, and completed all of the materials for my shop except for 8 iron nuggets :3


----------



## xara

*september 26th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a brown floating-biotope planter from whitney 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a zen-style stone diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black cypress plant from zell and a pink aran-knit cardigan from midge 
❁ did a trade
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ crafted a fishing rod, a shovel and a net 
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got a floral traditional tea set and a summer train set 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s
❁ threw some stuff out 
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a white-hyacinth bag 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any this week again lol
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. soul”
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sophie23

I cleaned up my island 
planted flowers 
planted trees 
placed more paths 
did some trades


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Candle from Diana
placed some orders through Nook Shopping
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
collected a couple of seashells from the beach and a message bottle - received the Leaf Mask DIY which I already knew
Gullivarrr had washed up on the beach so I agreed to find his communicator for him
picked up another pearl from Pascal while diving for the communicator 
purchased a White Delicate-Blooms Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Pilot Shades and Basketball Shoes from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received an Exercise Ball
caught and sold some fish
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Magazine from Fauna
picked up the Cosmos Shower DIY from Diana but already knew it
gave gifts to Julian, Vivian and Bill - received a Monochromatic Dotted Wall, an Earbuds Combo and a Pyjama Dress 
crafted and customised a couple of items
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## your local goomy

I don't do/feel like writing much, so I'll just give a few.

Caught a king salmon! Now that blasted golden trout needs to show up.
Art section of the museum is being added.
Raymond moved in!
Clyde asked if he could leave, I said yes. Hoping to replace him with Dizzy sometime soon.
Got a pearl from Pascal
Leif is here, I might buy some pumpkins, but he's not a priority rn. I need to save my bells for bridges/inclines and my home loan.


----------



## Foreverfox

I haven't gotten to play my game in a longggg time. However, since my birthday was a couple days ago, I'm going to TT back to my birthday here shortly and celebrate, since I missed it in-game! I have 2 islands, so I'll be doing that twice. It'll be my first birthday in my second island, but my second birthday in my main island. All of my people are about to tell me how long it's been since they've seen me.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Failed to post yesterday; laundry day takes forever to deal with. 

Here's 9/26 & 9/27 

9/26
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239, 270, the same as last week. However, I did get a comment about my gold fish trophy, which they apparently really liked. 
• Chatted with Patty (who I caught dozing off when I visited her, and she asked me to catch her a stinkbug), Pekoe (looking at the flowers near the airport), and Kitty (visiting the bug exhibit). I only spoke briefly with Pashmina and Mathilda, as they were attending Slider's show with Plucky and Rex. 
• Startled by falling stars, made wishes where I could. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Blues. 
• Put some bells into savings.
• Helped Pekoe deliver a package to Harry that'd ended up at her house instead. After an impromptu guessing game, I ended up with a cardboard box. (Bruh)
• Checked out some more custom designs. 

9/27 (raining, slow day) 
• Collected a few star fragments from the beach, found a Libra frag! 
• Chatted with Pashmina (out for a stroll, also warned me that Marshal was sick today), Mathilda (crafting a palm-tree lamp), Pekoe (chilling at home), Patty (on a shopping spree at the Able Sisters), and Kitty (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Bought some medicine and brought it to Marshal. (Ended up with a second copy of Marshal's photo...)


----------



## Morningowl

Last couples I been really in the mood to play xD
September 26th  Mostly sunny with a few clouds 
Checked my mail 
Caught 4 new fish and a new bug(I’ve been really slow with fishing xD)
Getting low on resources so I chopped trees and hit all my rocks
Shot down multiple balloons and got a new variation of the cute bed, one new diy and bells and few diys I already had.
Deliver a lost bag to Dizzy
Talked to almost all my villagers
Gardened still have a flower problem xD
Decorated to add more fall and spooky. 
Brought items from Nook‘s
Shopped at Ables 
Dug up all Fossils and got them assessed and sold to Nook. 
Went clams hunting and made fish bait
Ended the day with KK concert

September 27th Off and on Rain all day
Checked my mail just got a letter from Rhonda
Went fishing, I am really trying to make more progress xD
Helped out Gulliverr and went diving
Nothing interesting to buy from Nook’s and Ables
Went acorn hunting
Got more clams and made more fish bait
Worked more on my flower problem 
Helped out Nan with buying her chalk board and Rhonda gave me a free shirt.


----------



## Torts McGorts

welcomed Goldie to the island
hit up Redd (only real art was one I already have  ; one of the two items was new, tho)
purged storage and shopped for some fall/winter clothing
caught last betta I needed for its model
wished on some stars (and wondered where the heck Celeste has been since it’s been clear the past few nights)


----------



## deana

September 28   

-Isabelle announced that we have a visitor at the campsite! Naturally I went to see who it was first thing and it was Flip! I said hello to him but didn't invite him to live here.
-Checked the mail and collected the red dragonfly model that I ordered a long time ago, set it up with my other bug models
-Harvested a fully grown money tree, found the glowing spot and planted a new money tree
-Kicks was in the plaza so I checked what he had for sale, bought some spiderweb tights 
-Visited both shops
-Talked to my villagers 
-Flo taught me the DIY recipe for an apple rug! A new recipe for me 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Ètoile and she gave me an astro dress
-Completed some nook miles tasks 
-Was feeling the sunset so I took a bunch of in game photos


----------



## DaCoSim

Well since I started a 2nd island on another switch, I decided I would make the front part a HW theme. Soooo today, I put down some more pathing. I got my pick your costume area finished by retail. It’s actually pretty cute with a TON of costumes. Some scary like Skelton, mummy, Witch and Jason and some traditional like Mario, Alice, and an astronaut. Currently working on my beach Halloween carnival and my house.


----------



## JemAC

28th September

opened the mail - received my Nook Shopping orders and a Pirate Dress from Gullivarrr
placed some more Nook Shopping orders
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up some weeds 
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Armor Shoes DIY which I already knew
purchased a Shoji Screen and Pink-Paint Flooring from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Parka Dress from Able Sisters
popped a couple of balloons and received some bells and a Candy Machine
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - stopped Rosie from moving
returned a lost item to Wolfgang and received a Desert Outfit
Raymond gifted me some Pleather Ankle Booties
picked up the Birdbath DIY from Vivian which I already knew
gave gifts to Julian, Vivian and Bill - received some Oval Glasses, a Retro Sleeveless Dress and a Lattice Wall
completed some trades 
crafted and customised some items
did a bit of redecorating inside the second island home
checked the recycling bin and picked up a Monstera
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday :I caught some fish & bugs
Today : I caught some fish & bugs
Did some trades
Cleaned my island


----------



## Pig-Pen

Time traveled to April 1st to farm bunny day and cherry blossom stuff.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my Nook Shopping orders, a Strawberry Umbrella from Fauna and some Vivid Socks from Sherb
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up a couple more weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Ironwood Cart DIY which I already knew
spoke to Leif and purchased some Pumpkin Starts and White-Azalea Starts
purchased a Picnic Basket and Dark Herringbone Flooring from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Humble Sweater and Hi-Tech Sneakers from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received a Table with Cloth
completed some trades
caught and sold some fish
spoke to my villagers - stopped Diana from moving
picked up the Ironwood Cupboard DIY from Vivian which I already knew
gave gifts to Julian, Vivian and Bill - received a Green Honeycomb Tile, a Masquerade Mask and a Mama Bear
crafted and customised some more items
did a bit more decorating around my island
checked the recycling bin and picked up a Young-Royal Shirt
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday: 

I donated the fish & bugs

started decorating my beach


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Didn't post yesterday due to how late I got around to playing.  Lesson learned, don't stay up too late, my guys.

9/28 (raining again, very late day) 
• Chatted with Patty (out for a stroll), Pekoe (chilling at home), Kitty (out searching for bugs), Pashmina (taking a walk on the beach), and Mathilda (crafting a tall garden rock).
• Dug up a few clams to make more bait with. 
• Wisp was here, but I was so tired that I didn't feel up to talking to him today... 
• Gullivarrr was also here...considering that I've most, if not all, of the Pirate items catalogued, I didn't talk to him either  (it was 2:24AM when I wrote this; I was practically dozing off during dialogue...) 
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's rain. 
• Almost forgot tomorrow was Marshal's birthday; I hurriedly picked out and ordered a present, with plans to wrap it before the party tomorrow. (I made sure not to get him a hat, this time; not that he didn't like it, he loved the beret, but last time was even more rushed than this time, which made me feel bad) 

9/29 (Marshal's Birthday!)
• Took Marshal's present out of the mail and wrapped it up in a flash, and then attended the party. Although he didn't put it on (it was an argyle sweater), he still seemed to like it anyway. (Come to think of it, that was his reaction to the beret last year...and then I found him wearing it the next day) Rex was just happy to be invited 
• Chatted with Mathilda (out for a stroll), Pekoe (gardening in her yard), Patty (busy fishing), Pashmina (chilling at home, decided I needed some night-vision goggles), and Kitty (who decided to tend to the hybrid gardens, and I hadn't been expecting to find her up there).
• C.J. was back, this time with a Big-time catching challenge; upon completion, I brought him three Rays for a collectible. 
• Was relieved to find that the Mahi-mahi would still be available in October, so I wouldn't have to panic fish all day tomorrow (phew!).
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's rainfall.
• Dug up some more clams and made more bait!
• Deposited some bells into savings.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Trilobite from Bill
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds 
collected some seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle, received the Tall Lantern DIY which I already knew 
spoke to Kicks and purchased some Ballet Slippers
purchased a Purple-Rose Wall and some Black-Brick Flooring
purchased a Lettered Cap and some Pleather Sneakers from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received a Mug
went diving and picked up another pearl from Pascal 
caught and sold some fish 
spoke to my villagers - Sherb gifted me a Skateboarding Helmet
picked up the Cherry Hat DIY from Rosie which I already knew 
gave gifts to Julian, Vivian and Bill - received two Acorn Knit Caps and a Judge’s Bell
agreed to buy a Denim Cap from Raymond
crafted and customised some items
checked the recycling bin and picked up a Rattan End Table and a Satin Dress
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/30
• Took the ray model out of the mail. 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for the star clock. 
• Chatted with Kitty (helped her return an item to Marshal that she'd forgotten about), Patty (out hunting for bugs, decided to give me a pair of octagonal glasses), Pekoe (hanging out in the plaza), Mathilda (who invited Plucky over to her house), and Pashmina (chilling at  home).
• Discovered that Marshal had put his birthday gift on display in his house. I guess that means he liked it after all. 
• Startled by falling stars (frankly, I should've known they were coming, since Celeste was visiting), made wishes where I could. 
• Checked out some custom designs. 
• Steeled myself for some extreme Halloween decorating tomorrow  started by picking out a witch hat to wear!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

*IT'S RAYMOND'S BIRTHDAY! * I gave him a present that he said "smells expensive". Then I took *too many screenshots of the birthday party. Joey was there. * ♥   

Bought candy. Halloween is in 30 days.


----------



## Felix Felicis

- Donated all the fish and insects caught in the last few days to the museum that just opened. A good fifty. Fossils and sea creatures too.
- Read my letters
- Participated in the customization workshop. I will finally be able to change the color of my fishing rod before it breaks!
- Bought my five items of the day at Nook Shopping
- Talked to my villagers. A new one has just arrived: Claude
- Taken my first Halloween recipe given by one of my first villagers (I don't understand that event for now, I'll search for informations) 

I'm going to fish this afternoon and harvest wood in the main part of my island.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some Moccasin Boots from Julian and a Record Box from Raymond 
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Cherry Speakers DIY which I already knew
purchased some Candy and a Blue-Crown Wall from Nook’s Cranny 
purchased a Sweet Dress from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some bells
caught and sold some fish
spoke to my villagers - picked up and learnt the Spooky Tree DIY from Julian
celebrated Raymond’s birthday, along with Rosie, and gifted him a Nintendo Switch Lite
gave gifts to Julian, Vivian and Bill - received some Sepia Puzzle Flooring, an Elegant Dress and a Mountain Parka
crafted and customised some items 
did a bit of redecorating inside one of the rooms of my main home 
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Nenya

I gave each of my islanders a natural mum wreath yesterday and today they all have them on their doors! That's the wreath on Octavian's door. I don't know what O'Hare is ranting about!

Easy Street
October 1, 2021


----------



## EMLY

Today was a big day!

I went island hopping - just 3 islands.
First Island, I found Sylvia - no thank you, ma'am. But it was money island!
Second Island, I found Bearold - please enjoy your camping sir. You won't be coming home with me.. But I found pears! I didn't have pears!
Third Island, I found bamboo! AND PEITRO. So I asked that creepy clown boi to come live with Marcel and I so we can open a scary carnival pier on our island.


----------



## JKDOS

Not much, I did get on to not miss Raymond's birthday


----------



## VanitasFan26

I decorated my 2nd island Spiral with a lot of the leftover spooky items from last year. My main island Destiny is pretty much complete with all the spooky items.


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Mr.Fox

This will probably be the only time I post here because I rarely feel like I accomplish much on my island anymore but...

I got the final Deep Dive stamp for my Nook Mile achievements while simultaneously picking up 3 Venus' Flower Baskets...and now I never have to dive again. The VFB was the last sea creature I needed to pick up to have 3 of all of them in storage just in case we ever get the ability to have sea creature models.

The diving achievement was the only one I never accomplished in NL, so I'm happy I stuck to my guns this time around.


----------



## Imbri

Daily chores, shopping, villager check-in.
Popped balloons to get the new spooky cards.
Crafted the trick lamp and tree. Saving up a bit of candy before making the treat basket.
Fine-tuned outside decorating.
Updated the "windows" in the Hufflepuff Common Room to autumn.
I'll get a tune from K.K. tonight.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Dandy Hat from Raymond and a (fake) Wild Painting Left Half from Wolfgang
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds 
picked up a message bottle from the beach and learnt the Iron Doorplate DIY
purchased some Candy and a Spooky Table from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Linen Dress from Able Sisters
caught and sold some fish
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
popped a balloon and received a Utility Sink
spoke to my villagers - Wolfgang gifted me some orange pumpkins
picked up the Natural Garden Chair DIY from Rosie but I already knew it
gave gifts to Julian, Vivian and Bill - received Julian’s Photo , a Red Dotted Wall and some Simple Blue Flooring
did a little island clearing up and some redecoration around a small part of the beach
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles 
attended K.K.’s Concert with Fauna, Raymond and Rosie - received Space K.K.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made a airplane gas station :3


----------



## Merielle

Yesterday:
-Celebrated Raymond's birthday!
-Spent some time planning my entrance a little, added a diagonal bridge, and put down some paths around my shops.

Today:
-Tweaked my entrance terraforming/waterscaping a little.
-Worked on decorating the Able Sisters' exterior!  I set up some more pathing around it, put some fences up, relocated a few trees, and put down some plants and furniture.  I might make some minor adjustments here and there in the future, and I'd like to rotate a couple things around seasonally, but I'm pretty happy with how it looks now.
-Started decoration around Nook's Cranny!  I've definitely made some serious progress there, but it feels like it still needs a little work.  I'll come back to it with a fresher mind.
-Cleared out all the trees from an area so I have space to plan things out a little better.  As a bonus, it was enough so that my residents are no longer getting lost in the woods.


----------



## _Donut_

I got the new halloween bucket DIY I wanted!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Collected another Spooky Series DIY totalling four currently along with another spooky item from Nooks. Other than that I’ve started moving my villagers around as I’ve never been happy with the lower half of my villager neighbourhood. Fingers crossed my new plan will look a lot better once it’s complete… at some point.


----------



## xara

i have quite a bit of catching up to do. 

*september 27th*
❁ checked the mail; received a green hand-knit pouch from midge 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
❁ got a peach umbrella diy from my daily diy bottle 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a yellow aran-knit cardigan from midge and an orange fitness tank from zell 
❁ caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ added 2 orchid mantises to my pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of/gift to villagers 
❁ got a new nickname from fuchsia; she’ll now be calling me “backbeat” 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a brown cat tower
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ commissioned a rainbowfish model from c.j. 
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail 
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers 
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Floral Swag DIY which I already knew
purchased some Candy and a Fan Palm from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Ruffled Dress from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received a Papa Panda
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - Sherb gifted me a Western Shirt
picked up the Decorative Log Shelves DIY from Molly which I already knew
gave gifts to Vivian and Bill - received some Aqua Tile Flooring and a Printed Fleece Sweater 
crafted and customised a couple of items
did a bit more decorating around my island
cleared out some items from the storage of my second players home
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## maria110

I did a lot of crafting of Spooky items and decorating.  I worked on my newly reset island (didn't like the map of the recent reset so reset again).  I gave gifts to all the villagers whose photos I'm trying to earn:  Buck, Midge, Rocco, and Static.  Received Bella's photo.  Henry and Muffy offered to move but I told them "No way! You are stuck here whether you like it or not!"


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a White Honeycomb Tile from Vivian and a Paper Bag from Rosie (thanks Rosie!)
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
collected some seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - received the Golden Gears DIY which I already knew
found Gullivarrr washed up on the beach again so went diving and retrieved his communicator
picked up a pearl from Pascal while I was in the ocean
purchased my daily Candy, a Spooky Candy Set and a Pink-Crown Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased an Animal Nose and some Frilly Socks from Able Sisters 
popped a couple of balloons - received a Throwback Mitt Chair and some Pineapple Aloha Shorts
completed a couple of trades
spoke to my villagers - Molly gifted me some pumpkins
picked up the Golden Dishes DIY from Diana which I already knew
gave gifts to Vivian and Bill - received a Groovy Shirt and a Type Writer
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles 
found Wisp on my island and put him back together - received a Desk Mirror
spent a bit of time playing as my second character and completed some daily tasks


----------



## maria110

I time traveled to invite some villagers via amiibo.  Marcel and Cousteau and Del are villagers whose photos I want to earn.  They were on the island I recently deleted but I'm inviting them back to the new island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I got Bob's Photo on Spiral. (2nd island)


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

Gave all my villagers the spooky candy set and placed infront of there houses


----------



## xara

*september 28th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from midge and the rainbowfish model i commissioned from c.j.
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach  
❁ got a log chair diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my selling pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a pink fishing vest from zell and a green terry-cloth nightcap from midge 
❁ delivered a package to margie for zell 
❁ gave midge a pre-caught evening cicada and got an energetic plaid puffed-sleeve shirt in return 
❁ delivered a package to whitney for zell and got a blue raincoat in return 
❁ did a few trades 
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ crafted a shovel and a kettlebell
❁ gave fauna permission to call me “backbeat” lol
❁ shot down a balloon and got a black imperial partition 
❁ caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ added a walker cicada to my pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of/give to villagers 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I 

Pulled some weeds
went fishing 
sold some stuff I wasn't using 
fixed some paths around the island
planted some roses
planted some bushes 
watered flowers
place a designed a new area


----------



## xara

*september 29th*
❁ checked the mail; received a black stovetop espresso maker from beau 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach  
❁ got a peach rug diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got red-and-black vinyl flooring from midge and a green delicate-blooms wall from zell 
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ received random gifts from beau (a green simple parka) and fauna (a yellow zap suit) 
❁ added a betta and a walker cicada to my pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of/give to villagers 
❁ shot down a balloon and got 5 pieces of clay 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought a blue message mat, a red vinyl sheet and a red dotted rug from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for some circuit-board flooring 
❁ checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of mint wrapping paper from nook’s 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Pirate Bandanna from Gullivarrr and a Square Backpack from Sherb
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
picked up a message bottle from the beach and received the Fossil Doorplate DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy, a Spooky Treats Basket and a Beige Blossoming Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Raggedy Outfit from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some bells
caught and sold some fish
spoke to my villagers - returned a lost item to Diana and received an Astro Dress
Rosie was sick so I gave her some medicine and received a Noble Zap Suit
picked up the Woodland Wall DIY from Molly which I already knew
gave gifts to Vivian and Bill - received a Biker Jacket and a Fishing Vest
cleared out a few more items from storage and did a little house redecorating
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## xara

*september 30th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from marty
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a pear wall diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
❁ had a campsite visitor today; it was limberg! i didn’t invite him, but his catchphrase made me smile :’)
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a dark blue ninja costume from midge and a white sheep costume from zell
❁ returned a lost pouch to sprinkle and got a red old-fashioned alarm clock in return
❁ caught some fishes and deep-sea creatures
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ received random gifts from audie (a black masquerade mask) and sprinkle (a grey skateboarding helmet)
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked to see what kicks was selling; he unfortunately didn’t have anything i need today 
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Orius

Finally 'beat' the game! 3 star ratings, K.K. came to visit, sung a wonderful song for us, roll credits! lol

Welp, that's beaten. It's been fun, guys. Sayonara. lmao

Nah, just kidding. There's still a lot to be done, especially now that I've unlocked the Island Designer App! YEAH! Time to wipe out river-life and eliminate all those obstructing rivers! LMAO

I just kinda wished I had worked harder to get the villagers I wanted through my Amiibo cards since all your island villagers appear in the end credits as they gather around and listen to KK. It's such a sweet scene that would've made better with the villagers I love... like Merry. lol


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I said hi to Chester and then had to leave : o) still worth stopping by to say hi though


----------



## Yoshisaur

Went to a treasure island and stocked up on things. My big loot was some NMT in case new villagers get released


----------



## pottercrossing

Didn't really do much, I just made some money and left.


----------



## xara

*october 1st* — _finally made it to spooky season, baby!_
❁ checked the mail; received letters from whitney, the bank of nook and jack’s portrait from jack! 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a flat garden rock diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my selling pile 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red sprite costume from midge and a white knit hat from zell 
❁ did a trade 
❁ caught some fishes
❁ crafted a fishing rod and a shovel 
❁ obtained and learned the spooky trick lamp diy from marty! 
❁ harvested my pear trees 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ gave marty permission to start calling me “backbeat” 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Autumn247

I got the new Spooky Tree DIY recipe from Marshall.  And he told me nobody can hear screaming from his basement, creepy haha   

I'm only missing one Halloween DIY now, the Halloween bucket


----------



## Mutti

I completed my daily chores and remembered to water my pumpkin patch so i can try and grow coloured ones


----------



## Nenya

As far as I know, I have completed the umbrella colllection. According to one source on the internet, there are 67 umbrellas (including parasols) in ACNH. I didn't plan it, but this area (my craft fair) can be seen while flying into the airport. Btw, my character can actually get around these on all sides, but has to sidestep at points. Tight fit! 

Easy Street
October 3, 2021


----------



## xara

*october 2nd*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from fauna and a blue cat tea cozy from my in-game mom 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a beekeeper’s hive diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my selling pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got an aqua simple visiting kimono from midge and a grey dress shirt from zell 
❁ caught a wharf roach for midge and got a brown firefighter uniform in return 
❁ did a trade 
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ shot down 3 balloons and got a champion’s pennant and 10 iron nuggets 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ obtained and learned the spooky treats basket diy from margie! 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform “mountain song” with fauna 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received an Emblem Blazer from Raymond
chopped wood, hit rocks and had fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and picked up a couple of weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Knitted-Grass Backpack DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy and a Mixer from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a couple of Ancient Belted Robes from Able Sisters 
popped a couple of balloons - received a Piano Bench and a Down Jacket
visited Redd and purchased a Microwave and Pot Rack - didn’t buy an artwork today as he didn’t have anything I needed in stock
spoke to my villagers - Molly gifted me some pumpkins
picked up the Ukulele DIY from Julian which I already knew
returned a lost item to Rosie and received a Desert-Princess Outfit
agreed to buy a Fishing Vest from Diana
gave gifts to Vivian and Bill - received a Blue Honeycomb-Tile Wall and a Wrestler Uniform
completed some trades
caught and sold some fish
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## bestfriendsally

i finished .... well, half finished?  my candy shop  :>

& right now, i'll reworking my kitchen into the basement to make it bigger & better


----------



## Orius

I did a bit a time-traveling today and rearranged my villagers' houses. Looks nicer and more organized now.
Terraforming: eliminated a large part of the one river on my island today to make more room for my villagers' front yards. I gave them a 10ft space, more than enough to have a pool, a lawn mower and a garden gnome.
Was planning to create a garage using cliffs beside the villagers' homes, but man, finding the right custom design suitable to create a garage door left me exhausted.
Replaced T-Bone with Merry and Jambette with Cheri using Amiibos.


----------



## xara

*october 3rd*
❁ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and zell 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a trophy case diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my selling pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got an amethyst sari from midge and a police cap from zell
❁ delivered a package to audie for midge
❁ delivered a package to beau for zell and got a blue dotted raincoat in return 
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ dug up and got rid of flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
❁ obtained and learned the spooky tree diy, the last spooky diy i needed, from beau! :’D
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ convinced margie that our current secret greeting is fine 
❁ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming fishing tourney!
❁ withdrew some bells from the ABD 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought 4,000 turnips from daisy mae 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and a spooky tree from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*october 4th*
❁ checked the mail; received a white simple small mat from margie and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
❁ got a log wall-mounted clock diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a yellow-paint wall from midge and a squat toilet  from zell 
❁ caught a flea off of margie 
❁ delivered a package to sprinkle for zell and got a blue humble sweater in return 
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ added a flea to my pile of critters that i’m saving to commission models of 
❁ received 5 pumpkins from marty 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ crafted a stone table 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got a black water cooler and a green elegant hat 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ commissioned a robust cicada model from flick 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy, 10 pieces of yellow wrapping paper and a yellow spooky treats basket from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Simple Navy Bath Mat from Julian and some Hand-Knit Socks from Fauna
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up a couple of weeds
rearranged some of my roses
picked up a message bottle from the beach and received the Iron Closet DIY which I already knew 
purchased my daily Candy and a Menu Chalkboard from Nook’s Cranny 
purchased some Everyday Tights from Able Sisters 
visited the campsite to greet Phoebe who was staying on the island today
popped a couple of balloons - received a Top Hat and some iron nuggets
completed a couple of trades 
spoke to my villagers - Rosie gifted me some Rimmed Glasses and Wolfgang gifted me some Zori
agreed to buy a Simple Visiting Kimono from Fauna 
picked up the Wooden Chest DIY from Sherb which I already knew 
gave gifts to Vivian and Bill - received a Suit of Lights and a Cone
caught and sold some bugs
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## xara

*october 5th*
❁ checked the mail; received a wall clock from midge and the robust cicada model i commissioned from flick
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ found and hit my daily money rock
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a wooden-block chest diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a pendulum clock from zell and a blue desert-princess outfit from midge
❁ delivered a package to beau for whitney and got a yellow wrestler uniform in return
❁ fuchsia was sick today, so i brought her some medicine and got a black impish costume in return
❁ caught a dace for zell and got a green ninja costume in return
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ crafted a shovel
❁ convinced zell that his current catchphrase is fine
❁ received 5 pumpkins from midge
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed some simple white flooring
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked to see what kicks was selling; he unfortunately didn’t have anything i need today 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy, medicine and an orange spooky trick lamp from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I am trying to get Buck's photo before moving him off the island because I like him but I want all Japanese themed villagers.  But he will not give the photo...so stubborn.  So I time traveled and kept giving gifts.  Still no luck.  Buck must really love this island....


----------



## bestfriendsally

i finished making my basement into my kitchen & relaxing area  i love how it came out


----------



## xara

*october 6th*
❁ checked the mail; received an essay set from margie 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a plain wooden shop sign diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diy pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a mosaic-tile wall from midge and a light blue cowboy shirt from zell 
❁ caught an orchid mantis for midge and got a yellow vacuum cleaner in return 
❁ caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ crafted a net 
❁ added a ladybug to my pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
❁ received a piece of candy from zell
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ helped out gulliver 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*october 7th*
❁ checked the mail; received a purple veil from gulliver! 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a golden gears diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a brown top hat from zell and a pink painted-wood wall from midge 
❁ returned a lost book to zell and got a green flashy hairpin in return 
❁ changed beau and i’s secret greeting 
❁ harvested my pear trees 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ stopped fauna from moving out 
❁ shot down a balloon and got imperial decorative shelves 
❁ crafted a slingshot and a fishing rod 
❁ caught some fishes 
❁ received a random gift (a black after-school jacket) from beau 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought a proper painting from redd 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and a spooky candy set from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Pom Casquette from Raymond and a Heart Doorplate from Bill
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Beekeeper’s Hive DIY which I already knew
spoke to Sahara and purchased a few items - received a Red Carpet, an Ancient Wall and some Construction-Site Flooring
purchased my daily Candy and a Spooky Scarecrow from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Frilly Skirt and a Flashy Hairpin from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received an iron nugget 
went diving - caught and sold some sea creatures and picked up another pearl from Pascal
spoke to my villagers - Sherb gifted me a School Hat
picked up the Ironwood Cupboard DIY from Diana which I already knew
agreed to buy a Chalkboard from Molly
gave gifts to Vivian and Bill - received a Quilted Jacket and some Red Dot Flooring
crafted and customised a few items
checked the recycling bin and picked up a Rattan Table Lamp
spent some time playing as my second islander and completed some tasks
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks on my main character and redeemed some miles


----------



## stitchmaker

2nd Island- Last night Player 3 completed her 5,000 fish caught using no bait.  

Main Island-Last night Player 2 helped Gulliver and decorated her beach Cafe room.
Checked the mail this morning and got the Golden Shovel DIY recipes.  Added the last items to her beach Cafe.


----------



## maria110

Gave more presents to Buck and received more items that weren't his photo.... Whenever this happens, I always wonder if I've already received the villager's photo and somehow didn't notice or lost it but I don't think that's the case in this case.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

-I made lots of pumpkin furniture
-Decorated bits of my island for Halloween including my entrance and a pumpkin carving station
-Crafted and gave Julian a chic flower crown as a gift (he looks great)
-Changed my house exterior with Nook to be more autumnal and changed the flowers in my front yard
-Finally made up my mind and asked Hamphrey to move out. He will be missed
-Completed my museum thanks to an awesome trader on bell tree OMG I AM SO PROUD AND EXCITED


----------



## Orius

*October 9th*
➼ Redecorated the pathway to my villagers' houses a little bit.
➼ After removing them previously, I've instead extended the river of my island on the edge of it.
➼ It's Fishing Tourney Day, and I hit the 100 point mark. Might continue for fishing for the rest of the day.


----------



## xara

*october 8th* — _i’m finally all caught up!_
❁ checked the mail; received blue babouches from midge and the proper painting i purchased from redd! 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 4 giant clams 
❁ got a wooden stool diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diy pile 
❁ had a campsite visitor today; caroline! i didn’t invite her, but she’s very cute! 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got rubber-tile flooring from midge and a flame orange firefighter uniform from zell 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ added 2 ladybugs to my pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ received random gifts from midge (a cocoa flavoured protein shaker bottle) and fuchsia (a kimono stand) 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bluelady

It’s still not midnight, so I have time to write.
Today I:

-Upgraded the house for my 4th permanent character named Tart. 
-Gave her 2 mil. bells to get things moving along.
-Bought and customized most of the furniture for her house/shop.
-Caught some fireflies and turned them into models.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Today was the first time in a long time that I did some major terraforming in my villager neighbourhood. So far it’s looking really good and fills up some of the gaps without becoming too crowded. Whitney and Diana now have the prettiest areas in the villager neighbourhood… not that I’m showing favouritism towards them or anything.


----------



## maria110

Finally received a photo from Buck. Yay!  So I was able to move him out and bring Gladys in.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I'm making a fall/mush path and moving out a villager for one I really want.


----------



## xara

*october 9th*
❁ checked the mail; received an orange tape deck from fuchsia 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
❁ got a fossil doorplate diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red v-neck sweater from zell and a pink ballet outfit from midge 
❁ cleared out my storage a bit 
❁ caught some fishes
❁ added 2 angelfishes to my pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
❁ threw some stuff out 
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got a black typewriter and a light blue cordless phone 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ plucked some flowers 
❁ did a trade 
❁ looked at custom designs 
❁ changed my island rep’s outfit for autumn/spooky season 
❁ crafted a campfire and a bonfire 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and 10 pieces of mint wrapping paper from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements — i’ve finally 100% completed the “angling for perfection!” achievement!!


----------



## JemAC

*9th October*

opened the mail - received a Blue Honeycomb Tile from Vivian and a Pineapple Umbrella from Molly
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a couple of seashells from the beach along with a message bottle - received the Bamboo Shelf DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy and an Espresso Maker from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a couple of Frugal Dresses from Able Sisters
popped a couple of balloons - received some bells and Moccasins
competed in the Fishing Tourney - received a Fish Rug, a Fish Print, a Tackle Bag and a Fresh Cooler
spoke to my villagers - they mostly wanted to talk about fishing today
gave gifts to Vivian and Bill, once they’d finally finished competing in the tourney, and received a Tennis Sweater and a Ventilation Fan
crafted and customised a few more items
did a little bit more island decorating and tidied up part of the beach
caught and sold some bugs
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## TalviSyreni

Moved the rest of my campsite to the peninsular so I could push my orchard back and expand my pumpkin patch. So far it’s all looking pretty good with the hopes of adding a spooky forest once I get the DIY for the Spooky Tree (I accidentally sold one I bought from Nooks).


----------



## SoftCrowbar

-placed a few items near my museum area (museum area/top right of my map is completely unfinished) 
-made four designs for Able Sisters’ wall because I hated what I made before 
-went to visit some dream addresses for inspo


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received an Analog Kitchen Scale from Fauna and a Lawn Chair from Diana
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up a couple of weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Peach Wall DIY which I already knew 
purchased my daily Candy and a Cartoonist’s Set from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Parka and Shirtdress from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some clay
went diving and picked up another pearl from Pascal
caught and sold some sea creatures
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Mum Cushion DIY from Rosie and the Cutting Board DIY from Fauna but I already knew them both 
gave gifts to Vivian and Bill - received a Do-Rag and a Shirt with Camera
crafted and customised a couple more items
caught and sold some bugs
checked the recycling bin but there was still nothing interesting so didn’t pick anything up
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles 
attended K.K.’s Concert, along with Wolfgang and Bill, and received K.K. Safari


----------



## Orius

So much time-traveling today. Managed to replace most of the villagers with my Amiibo ones. Only Alice is left... oof, poor Alice, suffering the brunt of my net.


----------



## Telula

Moved some trees around and got rid of a bunch of extra flowers that I didn't need to keep a hold of anymore.


----------



## moonshi

I have been terraforming my whole island for days now. Still not done yet. So many things left to design... Able sisters, museum, dining area, picnic area, and Cafe still need to be move around / or build. Most of the whole island still need to be decorated. I can't really decorate until I have everything moved to where they are going to stay.

I moved the museum and some villagers to their new plots today. I have to decorate later. Added a bridge or two and kind of just making waterfalls. Need some more inspiration from Google and pinterest.


----------



## xara

*october 10th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and glass-bottle glasses from audie
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a wooden-block stool diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black rattan stool from zell and an alto saxophone from midge 
❁ gave zell a pre-caught queen alexandra’s birdwing and got a black zap suit in return 
❁ delivered a package to fuchsia for midge and got a pink collarless coat in return 
❁ customized a spooky treats basket 
❁ did a trade 
❁ put some stuff into storage  
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ harvested my pear trees 
❁ caught some deep-sea creatures
❁ shot down a balloon and got a pink forest-print dress 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any this week 
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform _space k.k._ with sprinkle, whitney, midge and fuchsia 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TalviSyreni

I started work on my spooky forest now that I’ve got the DIY for the spooky tree. All I need now is the DIY’s for the spooky carriage, lantern and tower so I can really get to work on the area in time for Halloween.


----------



## VelveteenCat

I restarted my island tonight and I really, really hope I won't regret that. I'm a little sad about my villagers and all the items I had, but I got caught up in TT too much and it kind of took the fun out of it. This time, I do not want to TT and while island design will stay a high priority, I don't want to neglect the actual life sim part as I did with my last island.

So accomplishments for day 1:

talked to half of my villagers (the other half, meaning the other one, went to bed right after the welcoming party)
paid off the first loan
arranged for the upgrade from tent to house
placed Blather's tent
did the Nook Miles+ tasks with double reward
went swimming 
learnt most of the tool DIYs
planted some flowers
picked up most if not all of the weeds within our current area


----------



## xara

*october 11th*
❁ checked the mail; received a table lamp from fauna 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a rocking horse diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
❁ had a campsite visitor today; cobb! i didn’t invite him, but he’s cool :’)
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a berry red elegant dress from midge and zell’s photo!! 
❁ crafted a shovel and a stone arch 
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ customized zell’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
❁ sold stuff at nook’s
❁ convinced margie that her current catchphrase is fine 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and an orange spooky candy set from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Orius

*October 12th*
➼ Reconnected the river on the right side of the island with the main river on the rest of the island.
➼ Finally relocated the Able Sisters and the Museum to the ideal locations.
➼ Built two more bridges today as well as replace the ugly log bridge with a brick one.
➼ More time-traveling today. Aside from my usual giveaways, I've managed to secure a consistent method of giving away villagers too. It's still a work-in-process, but it's a great way to get people any villager they want. _Any villager._


----------



## JemAC

*11th October *

opened the mail - received a Baby Panda from Molly and an Aran-Knit Cardigan from Rosie
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
picked up a message bottle from the beach and received the Knight’s Helmet DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy and a Retro Stereo from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Trench Coat and a Tee Dress from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received a gold nugget 
visited Redd - purchased a Rock-Head Statue and a Pinball Machine
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - stopped Sherb from moving 
picked up the Golden Dishes DIY from Diana which I already knew 
returned a lost item to Molly and received a Suit of Lights
gave gifts to Vivian and Bill - received Vivian’s Photo   and a Mountain Parka
visited my sisters island and delivered some fruit and material stacks to help out as she’s just got the game
crafted and customised some items
did a bit more island decorating 
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## TalviSyreni

Yesterday I decided to start digging up all my flowers (I have far too many for my liking) so I could go with a white and purple hyacinths mixed with white cosmos and roses. Also I got my first Lily of the Valley flower which I’ve proudly placed outside my island rep’s house.


----------



## xara

*october 12th*
❁ checked the mail; received a silver smoker from fauna 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a bamboo floor lamp diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a white painted-wood wall from midge 
❁ delivered a package to sprinkle for midge and got a yellow earbuds combo in return 
❁ gave midge a pre-caught dorado and got a green curry soup kettle in return  
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ caught some fishes and bugs 
❁ added a ladybug to my pile of critters i’m saving to gift to villagers 
❁ shot down a balloon and got an artistic floating-biotope planter
❁ prevented audie from moving out 
❁ received a random gift (purple star shades) from fauna 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a red long plaid skirt 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ commissioned a ladybug model from flick 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and a white spooky tree from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

*12th October*

opened the mail - received my Rock-ahead Statue from Redd, a Paperboy Cap from Raymond and an Anatomical Model from Wolfgang 
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
donated the Rock-Head Statue to the museum
watered the flowers 
collected a few seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - received an Orange Rug DIY
purchased my daily Candy and a Spooky Tower from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Running Tights from Able Sisters 
spoke to Kicks and purchased a Studded Backpack
popped a balloon and received some bells
visited the campsite and said hello to Cube who was camping on the island today
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Thief’s Costume from Diana
picked up the Woodland Wall DIY from Fauna which I already knew
gave Bill a gift and received a Sheep Costume
caught and sold some fish
cleared out some items from my storage
did a little redecorating inside my main island home
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just went to my 2nd island  to get another piece of candy since I learned you can get candy again when going to other people's other islands.


----------



## xara

*october 13th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from beau and the ladybug model i commissioned from flick
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a tulip surprise box diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a purple desert-princess outfit from midge
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ received 5 pumpkins from fauna 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ received a random gift (a light blue shirt with camera) from beau 
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a blue piano bench 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ helped out gullivarrr 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TalviSyreni

I have officially rid my island of all my bright pink, dark purple and bright blue flowers. All that remains is white & purple hyacinths and white cosmos & roses. Up next will be tweaking the terraforming in places to fill in large gaps and then back to decorating the places I’ve been procrastinating over for far too long.


----------



## Pig-Pen

re-arranged were I grow flowers, suuuuuuuper fun stuff


----------



## Autumn247

I just got cubes photo!!! I wasn’t even actively trying to get it from him. He gave me it as a reward for returning his lost book. I am so happy!!  I’ve never gotten a villager photo in this game or even in New Leaf.


----------



## Rosch

I finally got Rosie's photo. Still working on Static, Kiki and Leonardo.


----------



## Sharksheep

I started taking a bunch of pictures to prepare to update my island journal. Depending on the out come the direct, I may or may not restart. Heavily depends if they ever bring back the feature for people to choose to keep their catalog on reset like in New Leaf.


----------



## JemAC

*13th October *

opened the mail - received a Mug from Fauna and Striped Socks from Sherb
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
collected a few seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - received the Bamboo Wall DIY which I already knew
found Gullivarrr on the beach and found his communicator for him
picked up another pearl from Pascal 
caught and sold some sea creatures 
purchased my daily Candy and a Green Flower-Print Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Colourful Striped Sweater from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received a Cat Nose
caught and sold some fish
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Clothesline DIY from Wolfgang which I already knew
gave Bill a gift and received some Colourful Puzzle Flooring
crafted and customised a few items
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## xara

*october 14th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle and a black pirate dress from gullivarrr
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
❁ got a natural garden table diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue viking helmet from midge 
❁ redeemed some nook miles for a straw fence diy
❁ did a trade
❁ caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ shot down a balloon and got 30,000 bells
❁ received 5 pumpkins from audie 
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part and 3 iron nuggets 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ commissioned an arowana model from c.j. 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

I was really motivated to play today thanks to the great announcement   I missed a lot of days of gameplay so I had some things to catch up on.

-After all the October announcements Isabelle mentioned that there is a visitor at the campsite! It was Cashmere, said hello 
-Checked the mail, had the letter from Jack with Jack's portrait, bank interest, etc. 
-Talked to my villagers (who were all shocked to see me)
-Visited both shops but didn't buy anything today
-Leif was in the plaza today but I decided not to buy anything 
-Harvested a fully grown money tree and planted a new money tree in the glowing spot
-Got a moving kit from Tom Nook so I can move my house, I'm putting it on the beach for now because I'm going to make some big changes
-Cleaned up a ton of decorations from around my house 
-Got rid of some excess DIYs 
-Completed some nook miles tasks


----------



## AlyssaAC

Started up a new island one last time, as I specifically reset for what I wanted and did managed to find my island. Everything about it is perfect and just what I like. I’m definitely not starting over again, I’m way too in love with the new update and dlc, which I’m totally gonna get. Now it’s time to work hard on it and finally be at peace with myself and my new island.


----------



## JellyBeans

like many others i'm sure, the direct inspired me to play more! i didn't have enough time to do as much as i'd planned, but i completely rehauled my farm area so i'm now well prepared for the new crops we'll eventually get, plus i started to properly build up my library/research area next to the shops. I also started clearing up my overgrowth of flowers and weeds that have come from weeks of not playing/only logging on for two seconds when it's raining


----------



## RETSAMDET

I did my usual daily routine (Nook miles bonus, water my pumpkins, dig up fossils, talk to a bunch of villagers). I managed to play early enough to make it to the store before it closed, which is pretty hit or miss for me, so that was nice.

I’m currently working on an outdoor cafe/picnic area for fall, and scoping out other areas for my next small decorating project.


----------



## JemAC

*14th October*

opened the mail - received a Pirate Dress from Gullivarrr, a Ski Mask from Wolfgang and a Faux-Fur Bag from Rosie
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Angled Signpost DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy and a Green-Paint Floor from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Mage’s Striped Hat from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some bells
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Cabin Wall DIY from Rosie which I already knew
gave Bill a gift and received some Rubber-Tile Flooring
crafted and customised a couple of items
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## bestfriendsally

i fished a litte bit... only to find fish i already had.... i made some fish bait...


----------



## JemAC

*15th October*

opened the mail - received a Broom and Dustpan from Julian and a Wood-Burning Stove from Raymond
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
picked up a message bottle from the beach and received the Wooden Simple Bed DIY which I already knew 
purchased my daily Candy and a Bottled Ship from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Lace Socks from Able Sisters 
took part in C.J.’s Seasports Challenge to catch 3 small-fry fish
caught and sold some more fish
popped a balloon and received a Bidet
spoke to my villagers - Wolfgang was crafting a Spooky Chair but as I already knew the recipe he gifted me some pumpkins
gave Bill a gift and received some Light Herringbone Flooring
caught and sold some bugs
crafted and customised some items 
did a little redecorating inside my house
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## LunarMako

I caught a giant trevally, pop eyed goldfish, moray eal, and spiny lobster.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

-Finished decorating the right room in my house to a super cool retro lounge
-Collected all the beach shells and sold them
-Gifted Julian some giant clams
-Cleaned up branches and weeds
-Gave Tangy some medicine
-Talked to all my villagers


----------



## DJStarstryker

I have finally caught up to real time! I took a long break earlier this year and about a month ago I got partly caught up. But I was still about 2 1/2 months behind. I did 2 1/2 months worth of playing the past 2 days. In that amount of time I got both Whitney and Ankha's photos (from the thank you letters the day after their respective birthdays) which made me happy. It had been a while since I'd gotten any. I also spent some time preparing my island for Halloween, as well as some minor island changes in preparation for the new update.


----------



## deana

Sunday October 17  

-Checked the mail, got my HHA score
-First thing I see in the plaza this morning is Hornsby with a thought bubble, he asked to move which I've been thinking about for a while so I agreed! Excited for villager hunting soon!
-Talked to the rest of my villagers
-Found a lost item and I tracked down the owner to be Marshal and he gave me some painter's coveralls in return
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Visited both shops, I bought a spooky tree and candy from Nooks but nothing from Ables today
-Completed some nook miles tasks 
-I got the DIY recipe for the spooky trick lamp from a balloon! New recipe for me 
-Bought some turnips from Daisy Mae! I don't usually buy turnips but I foresee myself needing a lot of money in the future with all the update has so I'm buying some this week


----------



## Wickel

Finally have inspiration to play again. I barely touched the game since January and my island is completely filled with unfinished terraform-projects and flower beds as far as the eye can see. I started the big clean-up today. Starting with the most north-western part of the island. I want to make an elevated (2nd cliff) Nook's Cranny with a big farm below it, including fruit trees. So today I completely emptied that part of the island, although it will take a few days to get rid of all the island homes that I scattered there. I've moved Opal's house first and I started terraforming a bit.
I also ordered some of the Mario items because I never got them before. I want to place one of the pipes near Nook's Cranny and the other around the Plaza so I can quickly get around. The toad items are actually really cool.


----------



## xara

fell a lil bit behind again. 

*october 15th*
❁ checked the mail; received a mini-cactus set from whitney and the arowana model i commissioned from c.j. 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
❁ got a bonfire diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a white zap suit from midge 
❁ sprinkle was sick today, so i brought her some medicine and got a red wrestling singlet in return 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ received a random gift (a blue quilted jacket) from marty 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought a blue small round mat, a mush rug and a blue wavy rug from saharah and exchanged 5 tickets for an imperial wall 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and medicine from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Moon Cake

Started playing again for the first time in almost a year! I moved Ankha's house, set up a bridge, and said hello to my villagers  ❤


----------



## th8827

I relocated an islander home in preparation for expanding my creepy, probably-not-haunted farm. Got to consolidate the pumpkin patch and make space for all the new crops.


----------



## JellyBeans

been grinding out nook miles plus tasks to really try and build up some miles. also finally paid off a log ramp i've been working on for forever, and paid off my home extension so second floor is coming tomorrow! decorated my house a little more and started ordering things and putting together a list of what i need to buy. oh, not an accomplishment but was finally going to move in a villager to replace ribbot only to see the plot was taken by jitters. yay.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’ve had a brain fart going on for three months now. After the trailer for the upcoming update, I had a sudden burst of inspiration, and I’ve been able to complete some of the areas I’ve been struggling in. I’m so happy right now. Two areas down. Getting them ready for the update. I know exactly what new items I want there.


----------



## JemAC

*16th October*

opened the mail - received a Candle from Fauna and a Cushion from Raymond
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Western-Style Stone DIY which I already knew 
purchased my daily Candy and an Hourglass from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Collarless Coat from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received the Spooky Arch DIY which I already knew 
spoke to my villagers - returned a lost item to Raymond and received a Do-Rag
picked up and learnt the Hyacinth Crown DIY from Molly
gave Bill a gift and received a Kid’s Smock
caught and sold some fish
crafted and customised some items 
did a bit more decorating around my island
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks 
attended K.K.’s Concert with Fauna, Diana and Bill and received K.K. Chorale


----------



## Autumn247

I paid to move Julian's house, so I can have a bigger area to use as a little farm for the new crops coming to the game


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally got caught up to my third day. I set up my three new villager homes and caught all the sea critters for the month of October and tomorrow I’m going to work on the fish and bugs, mostly the fish though as I like to work on one category at a time.


----------



## Giddy

This was yesterday but it was so long in the night, that I had to sleep straight after I accomplished this. 

Anyways, Norma had left my town and I had a spot open. I used up all my nook miles for tickets to find a new villager. I went through so many mystery islands but couldn't find any good villagers I had a feeling for, and when I was out of tickets plus nook miles, I had to struggle to get nook miles to get two more tickets. 
The first Island had Bertha and I'd almost decided to get her, but decided to risk it on the last nook mile. And on the Island was Judy!! I'd never gotten one of the new villagers before and was overjoyed to see what she was like~So yeah she's moved in now :3


----------



## xara

*october 16th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from zell
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a modelling clay diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a brown chesterfield coat from midge 
❁ delivered a package to zell for midge and got a pink aran-knit cardigan in return 
❁ crafted and customized a bunch of items
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ shot down a balloon and got an intercom monitor 
❁ caught some fishes and deep-sea creatures 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. fusion” 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sophie23

Said hello to my newest additional villager Chai because she moved in and I cleared up my island and made a flag.


----------



## xara

*october 17th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a pink headband from whitney 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a windflower fan diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red record box from midge 
❁ delivered a package to zell for fauna and got a kettle in return 
❁ did a few trades 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any this week  
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and 10 pieces of pink wrapping paper from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

*17th October *

opened the mail - received a Fan from Raymond
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers
collected a couple of seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - received the Plain Wooden Shop Sign DIY which I already knew 
purchased my daily Candy from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Top Coat from Able Sisters 
popped a couple of balloons - received a Magic Kit and some Kung-Fu Pants
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - stopped Wolfgang from moving
picked up the Shell Bed DIY from Rosie which I already knew 
gave Bill a gift and received a White Perforated-Board Wall
crafted and customised some items 
completed a couple of trades
cleared out some items from my house storage
redecorated one of the rooms in my main house
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made a 2nd farm for the new crops :3


----------



## Kumori

I’m trying to get back into decorating. I don’t have many ideas but I have a TON of space. Making a nature/forest/witchy island is hard. :’)


----------



## JellyBeans

busy irl day today so didn't have a ton of time to play, but got a bit in! put all the furniture that I ordered yesterday in my house, plus added some stuff from storage into my new upstairs bedroom. didn't manage to get on before nook's closed though so couldn't even see if there's anything new i could add. picked up some hybrids from another island so i can get even further with some decorating, and also did the basic terraforming and waterscaping for the cliff behind RS which I'm hoping to decorate tomorrow. and finally placed + paid off a new bridge which is going to make my life a million times easier!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Didn’t get too much done today other than the basic chores, but I did fix up my character with what I want to do now. I made her resemble me a bit more on how I want to look later once I get these silly bangs grown out. I did however catch a few more fishies today and donated everything I caught so far to the newly built museum.


----------



## UndertaleFan_92

I re-started my island for the new update, but today got enough fossils, bugs, or fish to upgrade to museum, also got my 5,000 nook miles and trying to get 98,000 bells for my house!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

_❧_* october 19th, 2021 *_☙ (or 18th... LOL)_

*❦ *read my mail! got a letter from lolly, i intend on replying to her soon!
*❦ *talked to all of my villagers! they all seem to be doing good c:
*❦ *wrote a nice letter to zucker! my baby deserves all of da luvvv!
*❦ *did a bit of landscaping! my island is starting to come along nicely~
*❦ *started redecorating my bedroom! its going from a pastel vibe to a nice lil cozy cottagecore bedroom, since my island theme is foresty-cottagecore-ish sorta? :0 my living room is already finished hehe. just have a few more rooms to do! i'm kinda putting it off a bit bc of the update (accent walls, babie!!), but yea!
*❦ *assessed some fossils! sadly none of them were the ones i needed for my collection T^T
*❦ *caught a few fish!


----------



## LeAckerman

started playing the game after 5months of being inactive on acnh, so i decided to fix up my town today and finished a small corner up   got a long way to go but i accomplished something i suppose


----------



## DukeSR8

Finally got DIY Furniture complete so now it's onto DIY Tools. I have a ton of hardwood and iron in storage so I can make tons of shovels and slingshots. 

Honestly after today, it's getting all the photos. Started on the Sanrio 6 and today was Day 2 of invite Marty (I still think that the new way is a massive downgrade from ACNL and should be reverted to the ACNL way in the next game), with Rilla arriving today though I need to chat with her daily just so I can gift her so Ètoile can move in once I get her or Marty's photos.I

Smile Isle will be done as I find things (personally hoping visits boost the number after the update) that are either lost or villagers that need meds. K.K. Mania is just a passive project since it takes a long time and natively K.K. is annoying, especially when you need to gift villagers who are sitting down, have to make sure whatever you're holding is out away, then listen to 2-5 songs (I honestly dislike this since it's boring) and then you can gift a villager if they're right next to you.

Birthdays will be done soonish hopefully (does the player's birthday count towards the achievement? If it doesn't, making an alt and just using the alt to avoid the Bday stuff, I wish you weren't forced to celebrate).

So yeah lots of stuff to do before and after the update.


----------



## xara

*october 18th*
❁ checked the mail; received a kiwi umbrella from margie
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
❁ got a western-style stone diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black shawl-and-dress combo from midge 
❁ plucked 5 white lilies
❁ crafted and customized 2 lily record players and an iron wall lamp
❁ did a few trades
❁ reorganized my spare diys pile
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ shot down a balloon and got 5 iron nuggets
❁ got a cherry dress diy from sprinkle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed some light wood-pattern flooring 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ helped out gullivarrr 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

Monday October 18:

-Isabelle announces Hornsbys departure tomorrow so I made sure to go over and say my goodbyes 
-Visited both shops, bought some candy at Nooks and sold off some unwanted items 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Dug up some overgrown flowers since it rained yesterday
-Found Gulliver washed up on the beach so I located his communicator parts for him
-Cut down several trees to make room for some layout changes I'm making
-Completed some nook miles tasks
-Printed off a bunch of NMTs in preparation for villager hunting

Tuesday October 19:
-I'm basically going to be villager hunting all day


----------



## Mutti

Since watching the update 2.0 video ive been trying to make more room and turn my pumpkin patch into a vegetable garden for the new growable crops being added on november 5th, leaving room around the field for the new customisable fences also being added


----------



## Pig-Pen

I have been working on stacking up resources, nook miles, and bells for when the update drops. Also been taking down a lot of builds on my islands, sorta wanna start fresh with the 2.0 update.


----------



## JemAC

*18th October*

opened the mail - received a Baby Bear from Rosie and a Rattan Towel Basket from Sherb
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received a Clothesline DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy and some White Iron-Parquet Flooring from Nook’s Cranny 
purchased some Vinyl Round-Toed Pumps from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received a Barbecue
spoke to my villagers - agreed to trade the Barbecue with Rosie in exchange for a Climbing Wall
picked up the Windflower Wreath DIY from Vivian which I already knew 
gave Bill a gift and received a Letter Jacket
Julian asked for a goldfish so I caught him one and received a Tennis Sweater
caught and sold some more fish
completed some trades
crafted and customised a few items 
cleared some items out of my house storage
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## DJStarstryker

19 October
- Did more work preparing for Halloween. I really like the 3 new spooky set items for this year. I'm glad Nintendo added them. 
- Started some larger prep work for 2.0/HHP. I tore down the cafe I was never quite happy with. I plan to rebuild it in one of the HHP buildings and make it even better. But that space was also a perfect place for farming! I relocated my pumpkins from over by the fruit tree orchard and made space for the new produce. I kept my fruit orchard where it is so I have space to expand if there's more fruit/tropical fruit. But if not, I have ideas on how to use that space for something else. 

Will likely play more tonight since I'll have meteor showers later, but it'll likely just be continuations of the above more or less.


----------



## xara

*october 19th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from beau and a pirate wall from gullivarrr
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a fruit basket diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ had a campsite visitor today; boots! i didn’t invite him, but he’s pretty cool :’)
❁ talked to all my villagers 
❁ gave a pre-caught great white shark to midge and got her photo in return!!! 
❁ dropped off some white hyacinths to someone’s island 
❁ did a trade
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ crafted a net and a shovel 
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ received a peach chair diy from fauna and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ convinced marty that his current catchphrase is fine 
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ customized midge’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked to see what kicks was selling, but he unfortunately didn’t have anything i need today 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and an orange spooky treats basket from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Radio

Turned the game on for the first time in a long time and basically just spent all the time tidying it up. Oh boy, that took up quite a bit of time. Tomorrow is hopefully me finally finishing terraforming it.


----------



## Vsmith

Today my representative was a meteorologist. After hours of time traveling, looking at the sky, and rummaging through my album looking for photos of double rainbows I took, I finally found my weather seed!!! Yay!!
I really feel like I accomplished something.
Hopefully now I can start wishing on shooting stars because I'm out of small stars.


----------



## Speeny

Mainly went villager/islander hunting today searching for namely Cobb or Lucky. I found Cobb on my 6th island! I’ve been really fortunate so far with obtaining “Dreamies.”


----------



## Pig-Pen

Currently I'm just chopping at trees with flimsy axes lol.

And the very moment I posted this I got the golden ax DIY lol


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just bought a white spooky scarecrow from nooks, crafted some mush lamps & i talked to lobo... nothing much...


----------



## Kumori

Tasha moved in, and she’s really grown on me! I also landscaped a little and started planting exclusively black and white flowers. Thinking I’ll brainstorm some more areas and look for some pattern codes for paths and things. I’m really excited to be working on Kumori again!


----------



## Khaelis

Managed to restart a few days ago and got the island layout I wanted. While not perfect, it was definitely close to 100%. I started the island on "September 1st" and managed to unlock everything except the Nook's Cranny Upgrade in about 17 days in-game. Got Island Designer, etc, all ready to go for the November 5th Version 2.0 update!

I've since jumped to the current date and I figure Nook's Cranny will upgrade eventually within the next week or so. All I really need to do is get to a catalogue island to get back all of my catalogue items from my previous save file, and make a thread in Nook's Cranny to buy back all my DIYs as well.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Made some adjustments to my character again. Also gonna start today looking for a wide variety of stuff for my island rather than just cute stuff or with my favorite colors. I just want to go with a little bit of everything, so I definitely changed my mind about my theme for my island. At least my island name is still good and I made a flag to go with it today! ^o^


----------



## deana

October 20th little night time session since I didn't get to it earlier. 

-Checked the mail, my item from Gulliver was still in there and some art that Axel "found on patrol" which was actually real art! 
-Quickly ran to check Nooks, bought some candy (Ables already closed for the night) 
-Went to go visit our new resident Ken!
-Talked to the rest of my villagers 
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Étoile, she gave me a sprite costume in return 
-Found Gullivarr on the beach so I helped find his communicator 
-Did some more terraforming around the area where my house used to be
-Completed a bunch of nook miles tasks


----------



## DJStarstryker

20 October
- I got Avery's photo today! It was unexpected too. I did a gift delivery from another villager and that was my reward. That was the first time I've gotten one that way. All other photos I either got directly after giving them a gift (from me) or attached to the thank you letter the day after their birthday.
- Cleaned up a lot of flower mess and figured out what hybrids I still need. I had to stop hybrid farming about a year ago because of some major island renovations and just never got back to it. Started a hybrid breeding area. I still need some, but I have a large percentage of the wreath and crown DIYs and want to finally make them all!
- Started working on farming for the Nook Miles last fishing goal.


----------



## skarmoury

Didn't do much around the island today, just let Canberra move away to free up a villager slot. Hoping to get Kabuki with the (little) NMT I have, but if I don't I'm just going to lurk around the forums. Also managed to learn some DIY recipes while island hopping and farmed some 300k from all the random money islands I've visited by chance.


----------



## xara

*october 20th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from fuchsia 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
❁ got a log round table diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers 
❁ tt’d marty out
❁ reorganized my photo wall
❁ customized marty’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ cleared out my alt characters’ mailboxes 
❁ did a trade
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ received 5 pumpkins from audie 
❁ went island hopping and invited raymond on my 10th ticket! 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a red-tulip bag, 9 iron nuggets, some brown iron-parquet flooring, some jointed-mat flooring, a grey molded-panel wall, 6 pieces of clay, a blue playroom wall, some pompompurin flooring and a red/orange cycling shirt 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ commissioned a sweetfish model from c.j. 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and a white spooky candy set from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Dunquixote

I logged in today and opened some of my mail finally. Moved items from my storage to my alts’ storage to make room for the items in the mail. Will need to do a more serious clearing out eventually since some of the items are reorderable or crafted.

Picked some of the weeds up today. 

Sold some items to the bin since my nook’s was closed and cuz i am lazy lol.

That’s it for now.


----------



## Sholee

I'm coming back from a lonnnng hiatus because of the direct and I've been trying to clean up my island with all the DIYs and items thrown all over the floor. It's a daunting task. I'm glad storage has been expanded since I last played.


----------



## deana

October 21

-Checked the mail, Gullivarr sent me Pirate flooring and Flo kindly gifted me a bag of red mum seeds
-Visited both shops, bought candy at Nooks and a new shovel because mine broke yesterday
-Talked to my villagers 
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Skye and she gave me a Chef's outfit in return
-Looked around for today's NPC, found Saharah wandering around so I bought some stuff from her
-Cleaned up a bunch of items from around my island, it was kind of a mess honestly
-Ordered some new items of course
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Completed a bunch of nook miles tasks 
-Went over to Harv's to scan in some of my new amiibos for their posters 
-A friend came over to visit my island ☺


----------



## Altarium

October 21st

At long last, Skye gave me her picture. She's been living on my island since March 24th, 2020. Every other villager gave me their picture last year. She's been stubborn, but she's finally free from receiving coconuts every day!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just fixed up part of my orchard again & talked to some of my villagers :>


----------



## Cristaaaaal

-Collected and turned in fossils
-Gifted Julian some giant clams
-Went diving and filled my pockets, saw Pascal too
-Crafted some mermaid furniture that I hadn't made yet
-Talked to all my villagers
-Hit all my rocks (got a gold nugget!)
-Picked up all the weeds, sticks, and shells
-Ordered a few sweaters from the catalog


----------



## JellyBeans

forgot to do this yesterday so i'll cram it all in together! destroyed a log bridge so i could replace it with a brick bridge, which i've paid off. ordered some nook mile stuff which i've started dotting around the island. spent a while grinding out some nook miles plus tasks to ensure i have plenty of miles when the update rolls around. also did a lot of fishing and bug catching, both to help with bells and to get towards the tool breaking accomplishment. talked to my villagers some and did some tasks for them. i think that's everything? been feeling too meh to have the energy to do as much as i've intended but hopefully this weekend i'll get some proper terraforming done!


----------



## JemAC

*19th October*

opened the mail - received a Moss Ball from Vivian and a Foosball Table from Sherb
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
collected some seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - learnt the Cool Pansy Wreath
purchased my daily Candy and some Patchwork-Tile Flooring from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Cropped Pants from Able Sisters 
caught and sold some bugs
popped a balloon and received a Tool Shelf
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Groovy Shirt from Fauna
traded the Tool Shelf with Wolfgang in exchange for a Bath-Towel Wrap
Raymond gifted me some pumpkins 
gave Bill a gift and received some Flower Glasses 
crafted and customised some items 
did a bit more island decorating 
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Pig-Pen

Just like yesterday, just been clearing out space for new builds, thinning out my flowers. Stuff like that.


----------



## BakaRina

Today I finished up putting up the last villagers home and got Roscoe not too soon after. Managed to get 3 stars with all of the flowers I collected and now I can start planning theme I could go for on my new island this time around.


----------



## xara

was too tired to play last night. 

*october 21st*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from midge and the sweetfish model i commissioned from c.j.
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a palm-tree lamp diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers 
❁ delivered a package to beau for midge and got a brown jumper work suit in return 
❁ did a trade
❁ worked on my island entrance a bit 
❁ visited someone’s island so that i can start sending mail to them 
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ dug up and got rid of some unwanted flowers
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ received 5 pumpkins from beau 
❁ welcomed raymond to the island!! 
❁ invited raymond to harv’s island to unlock his poster 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## skarmoury

A little update on the villager hunt thing I mentioned yesterday, but I’m ecstatic I found Kabuki with just 120 tickets! I honestly didn’t think I‘d be this lucky considering getting a specific cat villager (without any other cat villager in my island) is extremely hard. It’s so much fun feeling like you hit jackpot on the last villager you needed, my heart leapt out of my chest the moment I saw Kabuki on a mystery island 

Also did some terraforming around the island to prep for the big update. Hopefully the space I allotted is big enough to make the city I envision.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I did this yesterday by time traveling so I could finish today’s chores as I’m going out today, but I got Resident Services unlocked and started building up the campsite. I can’t wait to see who will be my first campsite villager. I also caught almost all the bugs for this month, all except for the flea, which will take time to find. Other than the flea, I’m done with all the critters for this month. So happy! ^-^


----------



## JemAC

*20th October*

opened the mail - received a Juramaia from Bill and some Babouches from Fauna
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Deer Decoration DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Checkered Chesterfield Coat from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received a Cypress Bathtub
caught and sold some fish
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Lily Crown DIY from Raymond which I already knew 
gave a gift to Bill and received a Cat Nose
Julian asked for a paper kite butterfly so I caught him one and received some Bottom-Rimmed Glasses
caught and sold some more bugs
completed some trades
cleared out a few more items in my house storage 
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarkH90

Very productive day today 

Paid off my house loan
Started construction on the shop
Caught a ton of fish
Picked up a lot of shells
Continued to donate to the museum
Learned emotions ( thanks flo  )
Made some cool recycled boots
Found a gold nugget
Found a pearl

5 days into the game and I'm really enjoying it


----------



## NovariusHaze

Haven’t been on in like a year, tho once the new update comes out, I’ll get back on probably.
I’d like to complete my collections such as Bugs, Fish, and Deepsea. Also lot of furniture items I need to get still.
I remember having a daily to do list so I don’t forget anything. Fun times.


----------



## stitchmaker

The day before the direct Player 3 Daisy joined my main Island.
Wednesday- Moved the outdoor Cafe/book store to the top floor of her house. 
Moved her house where the Cafe was.
Thursday- Caught the Char and completed all Creature for October.  Found the last Halloween and Acorn DIY from Balloons.
Expand the basement and Planted Holly starts for Nov 1st.
Today-Upgraded her storage and paid for it.  Opened the mail that my other island sent.  Tonight I'll be decorating the basement.


----------



## Khaelis

Nook's Cranny is finally going to be upgraded tomorrow, just in time for the Ver. 2.0 update two weeks from today. All I'm doing right now is just playing casually, gathering Nook Miles, catching bugs and fish, etc.

I've also started mentally planning out some ideas for my island and will probably level my island a day or two before the update comes out. Might start moving my buildings to the beach as well.


----------



## JellyBeans

today felt pretty productive! main focus of the day was terraforming a sunken garden on the top level of my island, then adding in the hybrids i've got so far + paying off a ramp to get access to that. also built a tourist lookout area next to it but ordered a second telescope for that. caught a ton of fish + diving creatures, managing to complete the next step of the diving nook mile accomplishment. also did a ton of nook mile plus tasks, of course. also bought some new furniture and crafted a few new things to dot around the island!


----------



## Cat_fish

I finished up the area that will be my farm area once the update drops, and asked Nook to remove a bridge... just so I could move it two spaces to the left tomorrow... lol


----------



## Khaelis

So, it legitimately took me all day... but I convinced Freya, who visited my campsite today, to move in. And Pietro wants to move out! Good day.


----------



## Sansy

I've been utilizing MeteoNook to try and figure out my weather patterns so I was watching the skies quite a bit today. I also did some deep sea diving, got some new stuff to give to Blathers, and I made about 100k today selling stuff I got from diving, selling extra fossils, and fruits. I thought I would start cutting down some of my orchard to make room for veggies today, but I think I'll wait till we're closer to 2.0, that way I'll keep harvesting my fruit to make extra bells.


----------



## Mint

I got this over and done with:







Tomorrow I will dig them all up and throw them away.

I also found Rosie on a Nook Mile Tour and invited her to move in


----------



## Hylian Spectre

Nothing too crazy today. I cleaned up quite a few generic flowers that have overgrown during my inactivity and neglectful few times I have logged in over the past year or so. I also got a start on making my beaches look less barren through some inspiration from some Dream Codes.


----------



## Pig-Pen

I tore down and rebuilt my "welcome plaza"


----------



## deana

October 22 

-Checked the mail and collected the furniture that I ordered
-Found Kicks in the plaza so I checked out what he had
-Visited both shops, bought candy and some more wrapping paper at Nooks 
-Found a lost item so I returned it to Ètoile, she gave me some fragrance sticks
-Talked with my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Skye and Ètoile 
-Completed a bunch of nook miles tasks 
-Cleaned up the rest of the decorations on the beach in front of resident services 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Wisp was wandering around the island so I spooked him and then gathered his spirit pieces, he gave me some work boots in return


----------



## AlyssaAC

Made some more accomplishments today! I got some more Lily of the Valley from a nice TBT user and my friend came and picked them up, as they were for her. She’s trying to fill in the empty spots on her cliffs since they mysteriously stopped spawning more. Last but not least, I got some more seasonal DIY recipes. I think I have five left to go for the regular Autumn ones and maybe three or four of the Halloween ones. I’m doing really good on my new island and I’m so proud of myself!


----------



## Seelie

I finished decorating my beaches, which makes my island officially complete up until the new update releases!  So I saved my Dream Address, finally, too.  Not much to do until the update now except the casual island life, but I'm really happy with my island now and really just enjoy running around and fishing, swimming, and bug-catching now.


----------



## JemAC

*21st October *

opened the mail - received some Square Glass from Diana and a Linen Dress from Molly
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
collected some seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - received the Tiki Torch DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy and a White-Brick Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Argyle Crew Socks from Able Sisters 
visited Katt who was staying at the campsite on my island
popped a couple of balloons - received a Pro Tape Recorder and a Tweed Cap
spoke to my villagers - Rosie gifted me some pumpkins
agreed to buy a Mug from Raymond
gave Bill a gift and received a White Painted-Wood Wall
completed some trades
caught and sold some fish
played on my second character for a bit and completed some tasks
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## maria110

I finally earned Drago's photo.  In the past, I bought one but didn't earn it.  He's been on my islands about 4 times and I never ended up keeping him long enough to get the photo.  This time I was more in the mood for Drago's particular lazy villager cuteness and enjoyed having him there long enough to get the photo.  His house and theme don't really match the island so he's being moved out.  But I'm happy to have the photo to remember him by.


----------



## juniperhoney901

Finally got my 10th villager, Apollo


----------



## Pig-Pen

Grinding out nook miles and bells, everydayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Nooblord

Got Tank’s photo today. I feel like they give their photos sooner than I remember. Was there an update for it? I got like 5 photos in 2 months.


----------



## xara

was _wayyy_ too tired to play last night. 

*october 22nd*
❁ checked the mail; received a very sweet letter from whitney :’)
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a mossy garden rock diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers 
❁ customized a few items
❁ did a trade 
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got purple vivid tights and a double-sided wall clock 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ got a giant teddy bear diy from sprinkle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ got a new nickname from fauna — she’ll be calling me “cupcake” from now on 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a cardboard box 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ commissioned a honeybee model from flick 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I'm extremely far behind on my posting, and for that, I apologize  I did keep track of everything, I just failed to write it down and post it daily. 
I'm gonna post my report in segments so that it's not just one huge info dump all at once.
Here's what all happened from 10/1 to 10/8 

10/1
• (I ended up dressing like Mary Sanderson from Hocus Pocus)
• Recieved the annual Minion Recruitment letter from Jack in the mail. I'm looking forward to the work  (also recieved a tea cozy from ingame Mom, as well as an interest of 9,999 bells to my bank account)
• Chatted with Patty (taking a break while eating a lollipop), Kitty (hard at work crafting, and she showed me how to make a Spooky Treats Basket!), Pekoe (out for a stroll), Mathilda (on walkabout, searching for sticks), and Pashmina (chilling at home).
• Collected star fragments from the beach! 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Pompom inside! 
• Caught some daytime bugs for storage (in case someone ever asks for a bug that likes flowers).
• Leif was here, although I didn't buy anything. 
• Bought some things from the Able's that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Bought candy from Nook's! 
• Began shifting things around the island and pulling truckloads of decorations out of storage!!! 
• Popped a balloon and got the recipe for the Spooky Tree out of it! (I like how it looks!)
• Picked some pumpkins from the patch and watered the sprouts! 
• Decided I was gonna wear a different outfit with a corresponding witch hat every day of October, so after I was finished for the day, I changed my outfit up for tomorrow. 

10/2
• (Today's outfit was inspired by Sarah Sanderson from Hocus Pocus)
• Chatted with Kitty (who'd invited Harry over to her house), Pekoe (tending to the lilies in her yard), Mathilda (out for a stroll), Patty (attending Slider's show), and Pashmina (on walkabout, gathering sticks).
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts!
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Ballad. 
• Marshal showed me how to make a Spooky Trick Lamp! 
• Put more summer furniture into storage while setting up more decorations! 
• Went home to change clothes for tomorrow.

10/3
• (I doubt anyone's surprised that today's outfit choice ended up being of Winifred Sanderson, and all three designs came from the same person; thank you for all three costumes, Wichita!) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239,270 points, the same as last week. Although, this time I got a comment about my abundant furniture pieces, and how they were impressed that my house doesn't look cluttered at all  despite that fact. (Tetris-playing pack-rats for the win, I guess???)
• Witnessed Harry attempt to catch a man-faced stinkbug--and fail horribly. I felt bad for him 
• Picked more pumpkins, watered the sprouts. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Punchy inside! (I haven't seen him since Wild World!)
• Chatted with Pekoe (chilling at home, expressed her joy at the steadily increasing amount of Halloween decorations on the island), Kitty (out for a stroll), Mathilda (having dinner with her kid at home, looked like a BLT night), and Pashmina (relaxing in the plaza), but I couldn't find Patty anywhere...
• Plucky showed me how to make a purple hyacinth crown! 
• Marshal was thinking about moving away... I'd been thinking about letting him, but I was still on the fence about it, so I ended up asking him to stick around (to which, he said yes).
• An announcement for the upcoming fishing tourney has appeared on the bulletin board! 
• Bought some more candy.
• Crafted some things that I hadn't made yet, as well as a few more Halloween decorations. 
• Went home and changed up my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/4
• (Decided to pair the red-striped witch hat with one of my own custom designs, Blood Punk Queen, which is a variant in my Petal Punk line; I made sure to add it to my design portfolio!)
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll;I ran into her right outside my house), Pekoe (wandering around in the gardens on the island's eastern side), Mathilda (chilling at home), Pashmina (also home, expressed her rising excitement due to the steadily increasing amount of Halloween decorations) 
• Flick was here today; I brought him three migratory locusts for a collectible.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for the windflower crown inside! 
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts. 
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board; Plucky's birthday is coming up on the 12th!
• Bought some more candy. 
• Deposited a lot of bells into savings. 
• Decided to decorate the back room in my house for Halloween, and I'm actually kinda happy with how it turned out 
• Did a LOT more island decorating! 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/5
• (Today's dress looks very similar to the Purple Witch's Outfit from Pocket Camp; unfortunately, I can't say who it is, as I don't understand a single lick of Japanese--but I can post the design ID! )
• Took the migratory locust model out of the mail. 
• Cleaned out some space in my mailbox. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for the wooden-mosaic wall inside! 
• Broke my shovel while rearranging flowers and broke my axe while chopping wood, so I had to replace both of them. 
• Chatted with Patty (who warned me that Mathilda was sick), Pasmina (taking a break on a bench), Pekoe (out for a stroll), and Kitty (shopping at Nook's).
• Picked more pumpkins, watered the sprouts, and made more decorations! 
• Bought some medicine and brought it to Mathilda, along with wishes for a speedy recovery.
• Also bought more candy.
• Kicks was visiting, so naturally I "paid" him a visit. 
• Had a little too much fun screwing with a spooky tower I'd set up. I flashed the lamp on and off so fast, it looked more like a spooky strobe light. 
• Pekoe later asked me to help her catch a tilapia, which I accomplished surprisingly quickly. 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/6
• (Today's outfit was just pulled out of the closet; I wore my black mysterious dress, which actually went pretty well with the witch hat) 
• Recieved a surprisingly short letter from Rex in the mail, which caught me off guard and made me laugh. 
• Saharah was visiting; as usual, I bought her out. 
• Chatted with Kitty (crafting a wooden end table), Mathilda (working out again)  Pashmina (chilling at home, she also  complimented my outfit), and Pekoe (out for a stroll), but I couldn't find Patty anywhere...
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts.
• Chopped wood to replenish my material stores. 
• Bought more candy. 
• Later helped Pekoe return something she'd borrowed from Rex: a dotted raincoat. It's cute that he lended her it (though why he decided I should keep it is beyond me...)
• Ended up recieving a random baseball cap from Gayle. 
• Picked more pumpkins, watered the sprouts, and made more decorations! 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/7
• (Today's outfit paired my white-striped witch hat with a version of Suigintou's dress; a character from Rozen Maiden. It actually looked pretty good! Thank you Misa!)
• Chatted with Pashmina (out for a stroll), Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), Mathilda (it looked like she was heading to the museum), and Pekoe (walking along the beach).
• Chopped some wood to replenish my material stores...although my axe broke in the process, so I had to go and make another one. 
• Crafted items to sell. 
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts. 
• Bought more candy. 
• Later hit some rocks to replenish some more material stores.
• Found a lost book near Rex's house... After asking around, I was able to return it to its owner: Plucky.
• Deposited  some bells into savings. 
• Was startled by the sudden appearance of shooting stars; I made wishes when I could. 
• Label was here today, back with a Vacation-themed outfit challenge. I pulled my summer outfit out of storage and passed with flying colors. My inventory was full at the time, however, so Label told me she'd mail me the reward later.
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/8
• (Today's outfit is a blue variant of a certain dress from the LoZ series--thank you Monica! Due to how long ago I found the pattern, I had to search hard to find the designer ID)
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label, along with a piece of clothing from her fashion line.
• Patty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!). I chatted with her for a while afterwards. She expressed her excitement at the sight of so many decorations being up, and I definitely agreed.
• Leif wad here today, although I didn't buy anything. 
• Chatted with Kitty (shopping at Nook's), Mathilda (taking a breather at the spooky table and chairs I'd set out on the beach), Pashmina (chilling at home), and Pekoe (out for a stroll; Rex was nearby, so maybe they'd been out walking together???)
• Bought some more candy. 
• Took some time to check out some new custom designs. 
• Collected star fragments from the beach; found two Libra frags! 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for the wand. (I mean one that looks like the stereotypical wizard wand, not the one with the star on it)
• Saw some more shooting stars tonight, made wishes whenever I could.
• Chopped some wood to replenish my material stores and made some things to sell with the excess. (The axe broke in the process, so I had to make another one) 
•  Picked more pumpkins, watered the sprouts, and made more decorations! 
• Finally made the Libra Scale! 
• Went to go hit some rocks for materials...but accidentally BROKE one of them  (as I'd completely forgotten that I'd eaten some fruit earlier...). I ended up having to run around and place patterns all over the ground in an attempt to hopefully get the rock to spawn back in its original spot. It took a while to finish up... 
• Did find a gold nugget, at least...
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 



I also have pictures of the outfits, and their respective designer IDs, so enjoy!


----------



## Telula

Sold off a lot of unneeded items in my characters' inventories to build my account up.  I want to have as many bells as I possibly can before the 5th drops.  Next on the list:  Flower organization!


----------



## Hsn97

I caught it…
Finally after so long…
After so much bait…
And long hours…

*I CAUGHT IT!!*
_*maniacal laughing*_​
Seriously though, I thought this day would never come.
​


----------



## Orius

Cleared a bunch of overgrown pansies on my island, along with a large chunk of the cliffs.
Replaced my beach chairs at the pool area with poolside beds.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

It rained on Larkspur all day yesterday, so I went around the island and dug up any excess flowers. I also placed some items I ordered from the catalogue yesterday.

Also: holy cow congrats on the mahi mahi


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's part two of my late report, along with the outfits, spanning 10/9 to 10/16.

10/9 (Fishing Tourney!)
• (Today's outfit looked more piractical than witchy, but it was so cute that I couldn't say no; I can only post the Design ID as credit, however, as the creator is Japanese)
• Collected star fragments from the beach; found another Libra frag! 
• Returned to the rock spot from yesterday...only to discover it hadn't come back  after running around the island, I wad relieved to find that it hadn't popped back up elsewhere, but I was still uneasy about the fact that it hadn't reappeared yet....
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts. 
• Hit some rocks to replenish my material stores (I made sure I hadn't eaten anything, this time).
• I wasn't really able to chat with anyone today, due to the tourney--except for Pashmina, who'd decided to stay inside today. 
• Participated in the tourney! I used some of my stockpiled bait to get fish to appear; ended up catching 9 total! 
• Bought some more candy, along with some wrapping paper.
• Caught two monarch butterflies for collectible specimen storage!
• Did a LOT more decorating! 
• Deposited some bells into savings. 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/10 (raining)
• (Today's outfit came out of the closet again, being a black ruffled dress. I also grabbed a matching umbrella from storage)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239,379 points! (It went up!  )
• Was relieved to see that the missing rock was back in its original spot (huzzah!). That's the last time I forget about what I've eaten before working... 
• Cleared up the island-wide mess I'd made trying to get the rock to respawn. (During this, at 7pm sharp, the rain stopped) 
• Chatted with Kitty (who warned me that Pashmina was sick), Patty (crafting a wooden-block wall clock), and Mathilda (attending Slider's show), but couldn't seem to find Pekoe anywhere...
• Hit rocks to replenish my material stores. 
• Bought some medicine and brought it to Pashmina, wishing her a speedy recovery. (Also bought some more candy and wrapping paper while I was at it.)
• Later attended Slider's show; he played Space K.K.
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/11
• (Today's outfit was one of my designs from the Monmusu Crossing line I did a while back, the Rachnera robe! It went well with the black witch hat and pointy shoes!)
• C.J. was here today with a Freestyle fishing challenge; which upon completion, I brought him three pale chubs for a collectible (although, my fishing rod broke halfway through the challenge, so I had to make another one).
• Gayle complimented my outfit, which made me pretty happy 
• Discovered a new Lily-of-the-Valley plant growing near some of the decorations I'd put up! (I've lost count of how many have grown on the island, and was pleasantly surprised to see this one pop up after so much time had passed since the last one) 
• Chatted with Kitty (who decided I needed a dragon suit; she also complimented my outfit  ), Patty (chilling at home, she reminded me that Plucky's birthday was tomorrow, and bought the sea bass I'd caught earlier), Pekoe (relaxing in her yard), Mathilda (working out yet again), and Pashmina (sweeping in the plaza, she complimented my outfit as well  ).
• Ordered a birthday present for Plucky: a colorful striped sweater in her favorite colors. I hope she'll like it. 
• Was surprised by shooting stars, made wishes whenever I could. 
• Bought some more candy
• Picked more pumpkins, watered the sprouts, and made more decorations! 
• Hit rocks and chopped wood to replenish my material stores. 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/12 (Plucky's Birthday!)
• (Today's outfit was a version of the Florist Apron from PC; thank you, Julie!)
• Took the pale chub model out of the mail. 
• Bought some candy and some wrapping paper for Plucky's present. 
• Collected  star fragments from the beach, found a large frag! 
• Chatted with Patty (crafting a cherry dress), Kitty and Pekoe (the former was visiting the latter), Pashmina (out for a stroll), and Mathilda (walking along the beach).
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts.
• Redd was visiting today; I got to walk out with a Sinking painting! 
• Attended Plucky's birthday party! (Marshal was there, too!) To my relief, she really seemed to like her present! 
• Caught a monarch butterfly...but ended up selling it to Pashmina. 
• Deposited some bells into savings. 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/13
• (Today's outfit was simply the black mage's robe I had in my closet) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Lucy the pig! It was good to see her! (As she was one of my starting villagers back in New Leaf) 
• Took the sinking painting out of the mail and brought it to Blathers.
• Also revived a thank-you gift in the mail from Plucky (a box-skirt uniform) . I'm truly glad she liked her present. 
• Chopped wood and hit rocks to replenish my material stores. (My axe broke in the process, though, so I had to build a new one.)
• Crafted some items to sell with the excess materials. 
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Pashmina (also at home, enjoying a chocolate donut), Pekoe (checking out clothing at the Able's), and Patty (out for a stroll), but couldn't seem to find Mathilda anywhere...
• Bought some more candy.
• Gullivarrr washed up on shore again; I found his phone lodged under a rock near the southern safety nets. 
• Picked pumpkins, watered the sprouts, and made more decorations. As a joke, I went and asked Isabelle about our island rating; it's still a solid five stars, surprisingly 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/14
• (Today's outfit involved the visual-punk dress, boots, and mask that I pulled out of my closet) 
• Recieved another black sea captain's coat from Gullivarrr.
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Pekoe (crafting a log chair; she also decided to give me a pair of moccasins), Pashmina (chilling at home), Mathilda (doing stretches in the plaza), and Patty (on a shopping spree at the Able's; she also complemented my outfit, which made me feel pretty good).
• While chatting with Pekoe, I learned that Rex gave her a set of paints, and she was so excited to use them. (they're so cute!  )
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts (my watering can busted about halfway through, though,  so I ended up having to build another one).
• Bought some more candy. 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/15 (Raining)
• (Today's outfit was a version of the orange spiderweb dress from Pocket Camp; thank you, Iris!)
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Pekoe (crafting a peach chair), Pashmina (chilling at home), Patty (wandering around the plaza), and Mathilda (shopping at Nook's).
• Helped Pashmina deliver a package to Harry that had ended up at her place by mistake. 
• Marshal was thinking about moving away... this time, I finally decided to let him go through with it. Hopefully, I'll find someone willing to take him in...
• Bought some more candy. 
• Picked pumpkins (and since it was raining, I didn't have to water the sprouts) and made some more decorations.
• Checked out a lot of custom designs, trying to find more "spooky" dresses to wear with my plethora of witch hats. I did find a few! 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow. 

10/16 (Marshal's Last Day)
• (Today's outfit was an overall-dress with a spiderweb motif; than you, Jay!)
• Visited Marshal, bade him farewell and wished him good luck. Only now do I realize how much I'm actually going to miss him.
• Chatted with Kitty (gone fishing), Patty (out for a stroll), Mathilda (attending Slider's show), Pekoe (admiring the museum's butterfly exhibit), and Pashmina (dancing in the park).
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts. 
• Hit rocks to replenish my material stores. 
• Discovered that both Pekoe AND Rex were exploring the Museum's bug exhibit (ooooh, date night???) 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Chorale.
• Bought some more candy. 
• Checked out even more designs! 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.


----------



## JemAC

*22nd October*

opened the mail - received a Dartboard from Raymond and an Evening Bag from Rosie
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
collected a message bottle from the beach - received the Magazine Rack DIY which I already knew
purchased a daily Candy and a Pet Bed from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Flashy Kimono from Able Sisters
popped a couple of balloons - received a Down-Ski Jacket and a Plasma Ball
visited Redd but didn’t purchase any art as there was nothing in stock that I needed
spoke to my villagers - stopped Wolfgang from moving
agreed to trade the Plasma Ball with Molly in exchange for Cowboy Shirt
picked up the Log Stakes DIY from Raymond
gave Bill a gift and received some Octagonal Glasses
caught and sold some bugs
completed some trades
crafted and customised some items
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## th8827

Turnips were priced at 91, so I bought some Turnips.

Visited Zell as he is unpacking.

Bought candy.

Did some minor cleaning.

Called Ankha's Amiibo to get her to come camping again. 2/3 visits until she offers to move back in again.


----------



## JellyBeans

didn’t manage to play that much today, but I did finally remember to get on and buy turnips - and promptly visited another island with a high turnip price to sell them all. and therefore managed to pay off the top floor of my house, while still having some decent savings!


----------



## Anj2k6

Technically not today but last week I made a witchy forest area for Muffy uwu


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I redecorated my graveyard for the event.


----------



## maria110

I finally got my main island back to a 5 star rating.  I had to chop down soooo many trees.  But I figure that it's probably a good idea to have it at 5 stars for the update and new DLC, just in case island rating matters to anything.


----------



## deana

October 25th 

-Checked the mail, my HHA score was in there as well as a gift from Peewee (a garden gnome!) 
-Talked to my villagers
-Skye gave me the DIY recipe for a peach dress which was a new recipe for me!
-Harvested a fully grown money tree
-Visited both shops and bought some candy at Nooks
-Ordered a Marigold decoration from the Nook shopping app
-Took down the little fishing area I built behind resident services (making lots of room for new things with the update coming out)
-Found Flick wandering around the island so I sold some bugs to him
-Completed a bunch of nook miles tasks


----------



## Khaelis

Started moving all my villager's homes to what very little beach space I have open in preparation for the 2.0 update. Otherwise, I'm just casually playing to pass the time. The usual.


----------



## JemAC

*23rd October*

opened the mail - received a Graceful Painting from Bill
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Cosmos Crown DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy and a Gas Range from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Rain Boots from Able Sisters
popped a couple of balloons - received a gold nugget and a Cute Wall-Mounted Clock
completed some trades
caught and sold some fish
went diving and picked up another pearl from Pascal
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Stone-Lion DIY from Julian which I already knew 
gave Bill a gift and received a HMD
crafted and customised some items
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks 
attended K.K.’s concert, along with Rosie and Raymond, and received K.K. Aria


----------



## visibleghost

i did some trading, i want to finish crafting every item before 2.0 and i need gold nuggets and star fragments for that. then i cleaned up a bit, a few days ago i moved over a hundred flowers to the beach but i'm thinking about getting rid of them because my beaches are getting way too filled up.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Today I built a community garden for my villagers. I was inspired by the one i was a part of when I lived in Boston, It was super fun and cute.


----------



## maria110

Received photos from a few villagers over the past few day so I began inviting a few new ones.  Phoebe I had for awhile then reset before I got her photo so I invited her to my newest island.  I like her so much!  Reneigh and Muffy are my fav sisterlies, but Phoebe may be joining that group.  I also invited Boots, a cute jock, and Cole, a lazy bunny.  Once I have their photos, I'll try to invite some new villagers.  Maybe I'll have new amiibo cards series 5 by then.  (Here's hoping.)


----------



## SirOctopie

Not quite on my island, but the idea of demolishing everything and rebuilding is making its rounds through my head again. I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't go back to sleep, so I decided to put my ideas to the test and started planning on the Happy Island Planner website. Still trying to stick with the canal city theme that I already love so much. I can't say that I don't like the map that I came up with. It might need some tweaking here and there, but there's a lot more room for all the new stuff getting added to the update. I also can't say it's 100% accurate to my map as I believe my RS was slightly more to the right of my airport than the default map's location.

The only problem is that I'm trying to save up bells for the update so I'm not flat out broke by Nov 5th. Also scrapping my island and redesigning it is a massive, daunting undertaking that I am only partially motivated for... *sweats* If I do go through with this (this will be my 5th time redesigning), I hope everything magically works out.


----------



## Regalli

Redd was here today!… and all his real paintings were duplicates for me. But they WEREN’T dupes for a friend, so I invited them over to buy one (and pick up some flowers while we’re at it, since they reset recently.) I’ll send the other over afterwards.

I think my island is about Maximally Pumpkined, but we’ll see if I want to add anything else when the next harvest comes in tomorrow. Decided to use flimsy watering cans this month just to go through some more tools for the DIY achievement, and it’s making a dent.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i paid lloid to build a bridge to connect the piece of land from an island area and where al and sprinkle's houses are as they've been partly stranded, bought a real famous painting from redd, and moved agnes' house as i plan to eventually move nook's and mable's (when i unlock it) in the general area where her house + sly's (who is incredibly adorbs) are !


----------



## maria110

I invited a few more new villagers whose cards were in amiibo packs I purchased: Gonzo, Pango, and Wade.  <3


----------



## Pig-Pen

Today i've been grinding out the June wedding event stuff and collecting those items.....I also plan on creating a cool yard for Cherry.


----------



## xara

been too tired and busy to play the last couple of days. 

*october 23rd*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from fauna and the honeybee model i commissioned from flick
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
❁ got a natural garden chair diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers
❁ gave a pre-caught napoleonfish to raymond and got a wall-mounted phone in return
❁ crafted a bunch of items
❁ did a few trades
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got a red pull-up bar stand and imperial decorative shelves
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ caught some deep-sea creatures
❁ received a wooden-mosaic wall diy from margie and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform “i love you” with audie and raymond
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*october 24th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a baby panda from audie 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a classic-library wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got an aquamarine diner apron from raymond 
❁ caught a flea off of raymond
❁ did a few trades 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ received a piece of candy from fauna 
❁ crafted a classic pitcher
❁ sold some stuff to the twins 
❁ added a flea to my pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any again this week 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

October 26 🌧 A very rainy day today, I love these kind of days

-Visited both shops, bought some candy at Nooks
-Talked to my villagers
-Label was in the plaza today so I talked to her and she asked for a comfy outfit (sounds just lovely)
-Completed a bunch of nook miles tasks 
-I went diving for a little bit, got a scallop, and gave it to Pascal. I have not seen him in quite a while (I don't like diving). He gave me a pearl 
-Harvested a fully grown money tree
-Cleaned out my home storage a little bit 
-I caught my very first coelacanth!! (I really don't fish a lot either) and I donated it to the museum of course


----------



## xara

*october 25th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from margie 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a log round table diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue gym tee from raymond
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ sold some stuff to the twins 
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ received 5 pumpkins from zell
❁ caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures
❁ received a random gift (a surprised garden gnome) from fuchsia 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ ordered a marigold decoration 
❁ bought a brown kitchen mat (which i needed!), a red rose rug and a red wavy rug from saharah, and exchanged 10 tickets for a tree-lined wall and gravel flooring 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TheDuke55

I uh fixed my hotspring area. I liked how it looked, but I wanted to add another cliff and some waterfalls to it.

You all have such huge lists and then there's mine lol.


----------



## xara

*october 26th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from midge and the marigold decoration i ordered
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ found and hit my daily money rock
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a bamboo hat diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green kitty litter box  from raymond
❁ returned a lost book to sprinkle and got a blue anorak jacket in return
❁ customized a few items
❁ did a trade
❁ caught some bugs
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ sold some stuff to the twins
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ received an ironwood cupboard diy from whitney and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ received a random gift (a blue jockey’s helmet) from fauna
❁ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for halloween! 
❁ deposited some bells into the ABD
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked to see what kicks was selling; he unfortunately didn’t have anything i need today 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Hasleftthechat

i havent done much yet but hopefully i can finish the left side of my museum and bottom left of my island ^u^


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's part 3 of my missing reports, along with each day's outfit. I'll post the last part tomorrow.

10/17
• (Today's outfit was a version of Lottie's dress from  Pocket Camp; thank you Iris!)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239,379 points, the same as last week. Can't complain.
• Chatted with Pekoe (chilling at home), Pashmina (who decided I needed a fedora), Mathilda (crafting an Ironwood low table), and Patty (out for a stroll), but I couldn't find Kitty anywhere...
• Went Island-hopping for the next villager; met Tipper the cow,  Norma the cow, and Sly the alligator. At the end, I found Rhonda the rhino, who I hadn't seen since Wild World. Long story short, Rhonda will be moving to Shione!
• Hit some rocks and chopped some wood to replenish my material stores, found a gold nugget in the process.
• Bought some more candy.
• Deposited some bells into savings.
• Label was here today, but I was so tired by that point that I went home to change clothes and go to sleep, without visiting her or making any new decorations.

10/18 (Rhonda's Move-in Day!)
• (Today's outfit involved a black balloon-hem with purple and orange accents and pockets; thank you, Nat!)
• Flick was here today; I brought him three rice grasshoppers for a collectible.
• Visited Rhonda to say hi and see how she was settling in.
• Chatted with Pekoe (sweeping off her porch), Kitty (walking along the beach), Pashmina (crafting a flower stand), Mathilda (lifting weights), and Patty (on a shopping spree at Nook's).
• Helped Pekoe return something to Rex that he'd forgotten after lunch; apparently, he'd left a cowboy shirt behind...probably because he made a mess on it while eating, and then forgot to take it home after he changed,  right... (at least, that's what I'm hoping)
• Bought some more candy.
• Crafted a housewarming gift for Rhonda (a hyacinth lamp) and sent it to her in the mail.
• Picked some pumpkins, watered the sprouts, and made some more decorations!
• Decided to go fishing for collectible specimens. Unfortunately, I didn't catch anything I needed, but I did catch a Giant Trevally to sell.
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.

10/19
• (Today's outfit is a stylized black witch robe with a red two-piece underneath and gold accents; thank you, Mus!)
• Took the rice grasshopper model out of the mail.
• Dug up a few clams to make fish bait with.
• Chatted with Patty (who decided I needed a cute wall-mounted clock), Mathilda (crafting a bamboo candleholder), Rhonda (walking along the beach; I made sure not to chat her ear off like I had with Pashmina and Mathilda), Kitty (on a shopping spree at the Able's), Pashmina (shopping at Nook's)
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts.
• Bought some more candy.
• Learned I'd have to move Rhonda's house to rearrange her yard, and so I had Nook help me move it to the beach for the time being.
• C.J. was here today with a Small-fry-fishing challenge; upon completion, I brought him three snapping turtles for a collectible.
• Noticed Gayle plying on the thumb piano near her house; I listened for a bit and applauded her performance.
• Helped Plucky get ahold of a yellow perch; it took me a while to catch it. Ended up catching some mitten crabs for specimen storage!
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.

10/20 (late day)
• (Today's outfit was similar to a maid's dress, sporting a candy corn motif; thank you, Nani!)
• Took the snapping turtle model out of the mail.
• Made a mad dash for the Able's so I could check out their inventory before closing time.
• Leif was here today, although I didn't buy anything.
• Had Nook help me move Rhonda's house back into an appropriate spot; tomorrow, I plan to work on her yard.
• Chatted with Rhonda (walking around the plaza), Pashmina (out for a stroll), Kitty (crafting an Ironwood cupboard), Patty (chilling at home), Mathilda (lifting weights again; I've noticed she works out a LOT), and Pekoe (admiring the flowers around Resident Services).
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Phil the peafowl(?).
• Bought some more candy. Also bought a watermelon umbrella because memes 
• Checked out a few custom designs.
• Decided to forgo making decorations today; I just went home to change my outfit for tomorrow.

10/21
• (Today's outfit is a purple city backdrop on a balloon-hem; I'd give full credit, but I can't read Japanese, and so all I can do is post the creator code)
• Chatted with Rhonda (finally got to see the inside of her house, she'd put the hyacinth lamp on display!), Patty (out for a stroll), Pekoe(chilling at home), Mathilda (crafting a lucky gold cat), Pashmina (enjoying a chocolate donut at home, I'm jealous), and Kitty (shopping at Nook's).
• Helped Rhonda return an item she'd borrowed from Pashmina (I was happy to know she'd made some friends).
• Kicks was here today; as usual, I "paid" him a visit. Bought some things that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them.
• Bought some more candy.
• Picked some pumpkins, watered the sprouts, and made more decorations!
• Got to work on rearranging and decorating Rhonda's yard! (Though it started raining while I was working...)
• Finally cleared out the excess flowers that have been sitting on the south beach for months (I could never figure out what to do with them; Rhonda ended up helping with that)
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.

10/22
• (Today's outfit has on orange ruffled shirt and a black bodice; thank you, Ruby! )
• Cleared out some excess flowers from yesterday's rainfall.
• Decided to start cloning my small amount of purple pansies in a plot in my yard.
• Ran into Saharah outside my house; naturally, I bought her out.
• Bought some more candy.
• Caught a monarch butterfly (it was supposed to be for collectible specimen storage, but Kitty ended up buying it instead...)
• Made some more decorations for Shop Isle!
• Chopped some wood to replace what I used on decorations.
• Chatted with Kitty (who decided I needed a vampire costume), Mathilda (who was happy to take the vampire costume off of my hands), Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pashmina (crafting a flower stand), Pekoe (shopping at the Able's), and Patty (on a shopping spree at Nook's).
• Managed to catch a second monarch butterfly!
• Watered the pumpkin sprouts.
• ...and then it started raining at 5pm...
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Ended up doing a lot more rearrangement on Gayle & Rhonda's side of the island.
• Decided to rearrange and clear out some of the excess hybrid flowers sitting on the eastern shoreline (I'm starting to consider asking if anybody wants some blue roses, as I have almost 20 plants of it, now...)
• Poor Kitty had fleas! 
• Made a purple hyacinth wreath for Rhonda's door; it took a while to figure out where she was so that I could give it to her 
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.

10/23
• (Today's outfit is a detailed-yet-simple full-length black gown; thank you, Xan!)
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (admiring the scenery), Pekoe (chilling at home), and Pashmina (on walkabout, gathering sticks), and also spoke briefly with Patty and Mathilda (as both were busy attending Slider's show).
• Popped a balloon and got a gold nugget!
• Bought some more candy.
• Decided to look at some custom designs.
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Soul.
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.

10/24
• (Today's outfit was a nifty orange and black balloon-hem with a two-toned skirt and vest; being another Japanese artist, however, all I can do is post their design code. Those guys are ridiculously good at this stuff!)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239,397 points, the same as last week. They complimented me on the monstera in my kitchen.
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty and Patty (the latter was visiting the former's house), Pekoe (crafting a bamboo bench), Mathilda (chilling at home), and Pashmina (hanging out in the plaza).
• An announcement for my birthday (Nov. 1st) has appeared on the board...I didn't realize it was already getting so close... (crap, I'm about to be 23...I keep thinking I'm 20...)
• Bought some more candy.
• Checked out a few more custom designs
• Deposited some bells into savings.
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.


----------



## moonshi

I used the mushroom dirt path and linked it to all the places and villager houses. I literally learned how to aligned the dirt path correctly yesterday. Omg... I had the hardest time ever before so I kept putting off using custom dirt (and other) paths.  I have played since day 1 but am a custom path noob.


----------



## Bluebellie

-Added an incline.
-Cleaned up my south beach.
-Redeemed some NMT.
-Took some pictures at Harvey.
- Updated my Cemetery.
-Tore down Coles house and redecorated expectecring the new update.
- Fixed the area next to Dottys’s house.
- Placed some flowers by Mortimer’s House.
-Made my map more pleasing to look at.
-Created two waterfalls.
-Gifted Agnes a Jumpsuit. It looks like a dress, very cute.
-Got an area ready to tear down.
-Placed some lost items around town.
-Took some pictures of Cole.


----------



## xara

*october 27th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from whitney
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a chic tulip crown diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue letter jacket from raymond 
❁ caught a flea off of fauna 
❁ delivered a package to sprinkle for beau and got a table lamp in return 
❁ worked on my island entrance 
❁ got rid of the river on the 1st level of my island 
❁ demolished 3 bridges
❁ tt’d zell out
❁ did a trade 
❁ harvested my pear trees 
❁ caught some fishes and bugs 
❁ shot down a balloon and got black worn-out cutoffs 
❁ received a pansy table diy from margie and a cherry dress diy from sprinkle and added them to my spare diys pile 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ went island hopping and invited agnes on my 13th ticket!!!! 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed light blue worn-out jeans, a perforated-board wall, a red pullover jacket, a standard tearoom wall, a cedar sapling, some brown iron-parquet flooring, a pink collarless coat, 3 pieces of clay, white cat grass, a black printed layered shirt, a black rattan armchair and a navy blue athletic jacket 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ commissioned a flea model from flick 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and an orange spooky tree from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

*October 25th*

opened the mail - received a Valiant Statue from Sherb
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Wild-Wood Wall DIY which I already knew
spoke to Kicks and purchased some Impish Wings
purchased my daily Candy and an Incense Burner from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Pleather Flare Skirt from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some Denim Painter’s Pants
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Orange Umbrella DIY from Sherb which I already knew 
Rosie was sick so I gave her some medicine and received a Basketball Tank
gave Bill a gift and received a Safety Helmet
crafted and customised some items
completed a few trades
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## maria110

I received photos from Phoebe and Cole, woo hoo!  I'll probably move Cole out since I don't like his house, but I really like Phoebe so I might keep her around longer since I don't have another sisterly on that island.


----------



## magicaldonkey

- found hornsby whilst island hopping and invited him to stay in aldertree ! 
- welcomed olaf who i invited from the campsite 
- changed up the colours of my crescent moon, nova light and star clock by my entrance, and worked on the area in front of the plaza to make it seem cool? i don't know if i'll keep up the sort of theme for the rest of my island but i'll do bits here and there heh
- donated the flowery painting i got from someone earlier to my musem!! 
- moved sly's house to the beach to work out spacings for the shops, and so i can have an idea of what i'd like my layout to be like ! as atm unsure where i'm going to put my villagers' houses


----------



## deana

October 28 

-Checked the mail, Cookie sent me some square glasses
-Checked out both shops, bought candy at Nooks
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Skye, she gave me a comedian's outfit
-Harvested a fully grown money tree, found the glowing spot and planted a new money tree
-Redd was visiting so I stopped by to see what he had but he didn't have anything I needed today
-Cleaned up a bunch of overgrown flowers 
-Completed some of Nook miles tasks 
-Crafted some spooky items to decorate for Halloween a bit 
-Went to Harv's to try some outfits on my villagers


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Pig-Pen

I built a bamboo/cedar "zen" forrest around my house.... Also, grinded out some more nook miles.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’ve finally started the major revamp across my island that I’ve been threatening to do for a while now. To begin with I’ve started re-terraforming my villager neighbourhood by pushing it to the back of the island so I have more room at the front. Hopefully my campsite will go somewhere along the front and then I can work on my museum and shopping district area and hopefully connect it all up cohesively.


----------



## xara

*october 28th*
❁ checked the mail; received a black noble coat from raymond and the flea model i commissioned from flick 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
❁ got a jail bars diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a polka dots coffee cup from raymond 
❁ gave raymond a pre-caught great white shark and got a green emblem blazer in return 
❁ plucked 3 pink mums and 3 purple mums
❁ crafted a few items and a shovel 
❁ did a trade 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got an orange box corner sofa and 5,000 bells 
❁ caught some fishes and deep-sea creatures 
❁ received a random gift (a glengarry) from margie 
❁ received a green grass skirt diy from sprinkle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ welcomed agnes to the island 
❁ added a sturgeon to my pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of/gift to villagers 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ demolished a bridge 
❁ dug up a tree and relocated it 
❁ invited agnes to harv’s island to unlock her poster 
❁ changed my alt characters’ mailbox designs
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought a dynamic painting from redd 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Kumori

Did some more terraforming! I'm starting to redo a bunch of it, so I...
Moved pine trees around
Moved flowers around
Added a cliffside behind Resident Services
Started charting out where I want streams and waterfalls to be

Cashed out a bunch of my nook miles for NMT.
Finished the fossil wing of my museum!
Gave Eugene a pompadour wig. He won't wear it, but he displays it proudly in his house.
Made some pumpkins to decorate with.
Tonight I'll probably snoop around for some patterns/designs. I saw a few that were extremely promising for the themes I wanna go with on my island.


----------



## th8827

Checked my mail. Fang sent me a Familiar Statue for some reason.
Went to the Museum. Blathers accepted the Familiar Statue. Yay!
Cleaned out the Recycling Box in the Residential Services, because it was getting full.
Bought candy.
Checked Turnip prices. Abysmally low, at 41 bells each.
Bumped into Flick at the farm. Gave him some Pillbugs for a model.
Passed by the fenced off lot where Claude's house will be built.
Bonked some rocks hoping to find Gold nuggets. No luck again, but the first rock was the Money Rock.


----------



## JemAC

*October 26th*

opened the mail - received a White Subway-Tile Wall from Raymond 
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
picked up a message bottle from the beach and received the Gold-Screen Wall DIY
went diving and picked up another pearl from Pascal
caught and sold some sea creatures
purchased my daily Candy and a Brown-Brick Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Forest-Print Dress from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some clay
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - Fauna gifted me some candy
gave Bill a gift and received a Chimayo Vest
crafted and customised some items
did a little island decorating 
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## TalviSyreni

I started moving my villagers around now that half of my villager neighbourhood is complete. It’s coming along nicely although I can’t picture it finished until everyone is moved to their new plots. Other than that I said goodbye to Tangy and am about to invite Pecan to live in my island via a trade from the forum.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I have a lot of planning to do when the new items drop! So far I’ve been working on getting more Nook Miles, lol!


----------



## xara

*october 29th*
❁ checked the mail; received black worn-out jeans from fuchsia, the dynamic painting i bought from redd and an item i ordered
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
❁ got a stacked-wood wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue astro dress from raymond 
❁ delivered a package to fauna for raymond and got a black text shirt in return 
❁ delivered a package to beau for raymond and got an aqua ninja costume in return 
❁ began working on my cemetery for tbt’s halloween event very last minute, i know lol
❁ did a trade 
❁ searched for some new custom designs to use
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ crafted a simple diy workbench and a net 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ added a ladybug to the pile of critters i’m saving to gift to villagers 
❁ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
❁ received a peach dress diy from margie and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a mini-cactus set 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a cardboard box 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought a blue kitchen mat, a simple medium purple mat and a blue shaggy rug from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a ruins wall 
❁ checked the shops; bought candy from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's part 3 of my missing reports--
and with that, I'm finally caught back up.

10/25
• (Today's outfit was a dress with a red skirt, puffy sleeves, and a black bodice; thank you Lola!)
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pashmina (who decided I needed a wall fan), Pekoe (who asked if I could catch her a Violin Beetle), Mathilda (chilling at home), Kitty (shopping at Nook's), and Patty (doing yoga in her yard).
• Kicks was visiting, so I made sure to swing by and say hi. Bought a few things I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them.
• Bought two dresses from the Able Sisters that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them.
• Bought some more candy.
• Ran around until a violin beetle showed up, then caught it and brought it to Pekoe. Luckily for me, it didn't take anywhere near as long as I was worried it was going to (it was less than five minutes, tops).
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.

10/26
• (Today's outfit is a goth dress with chains, belts, and purple accents; thank you, Ariana!
• Discovered the marigold decoration in the seasonal items on the Nook shopping app! I love that _Dia de los Muertos_ has something now! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a pansy table), Patty (busy fishing), Pekoe (walking along the beach), Pashmina (chilling at home), Kitty (singing with Harry in the plaza), and Mathilda (shopping at Nook's).
• Rhonda warned me that Gayle was sick, so I made sure to swing by the store and get her some medicine.
• Ran into Wisp today; after helping him it, I recieved a camo wall as a reward.
• The announcement for Halloween Night appeared on the bulletin board-- almost spooky time!!! 
• Bought some more candy.
• Label was back, this time with an Everyday-Outfit fashion challenge. I pulled out an outfit I'd used in November last year to get her opinion on it; I passed with flying colors. As thanks, she gifted me a Labelle hat.
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.

10/27
• (Today's outfit is a two-toned, "spooky" ballgown with impressive detailing; thank you, Bibi!)
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label.
• Chatted with Mathilda (out for a stroll), Rhonda (getting ready to go fishing), Kitty (on walkabout, gathering sticks), Pashmina (chilling at home), and Patty (admiring the flowers around the plaza), but I couldn't find Pekoe anywhere...
• Gulliver washed up on shore today (...admittedly, this time, I smacked him with my net until he snapped out of his daze); luckily, it didn't take very long to find the missing parts.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Camofrog inside!
• Bought some more candy.
• Decided to dig up some clams and make fish bait.
• Managed to catch Patty taking pictures of the Halloween decorations with her phone 
• Started buying warmer clothes to give to my villagers later, what with late fall and winter on the way.
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.

10/28 (raining)
• (Today's outfit features a black and purple balloon-hem with frills, ribbons, and a purple rose; being another Japanese design, I can only post the designer ID as credit. I hope they all know their patterns are awesome. )
• Ran back into the house to grab my umbrella.
• Noticed that Nook, Isabelle, and the others have donned some Halloween accessories! The spirit's rising! 
• Recieved another candy-skull mask in the mail from Gulliver, this time in a color I didn't have yet. Should come in handy Nov. 1st!
• Chatted with Rhonda (getting ready to go fishing), Kitty (chilling at home), Pekoe (crafting a wooden-block bed), Patty (out for a stroll), and Pashmina (staying in today), but I couldn't seem to find Mathilda anywhere...
• Later helped Kitty deliver a package to Pekoe that had ended up at her house instead. Pekoe reveled it was supposed to be a gift for me; I ended up with a text shirt.
• Checked out some custom designs.
• Bought some more candy.
• (The rain stopped at 5pm sharp)
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow.

10/29
• (Today's outfit was an orange balloon-hem with black stripes, a dark vest, and a purple sash tied in a bow at the waist; thank you, Jenzi!)
• Gullivarrr was here today; I found the phone almost instantly buried near the Eastern safety nets
• Popped balloon and got five lumps of clay out of it.
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a natural square table), Kitty (exercising at home), Pekoe (chilling at home), and Pashmina (staying indoors today, she expressed her excitement for Halloween), as well as Patty and Mathilda (the two of them were relaxing on a park bench together and watching the clouds go by).
• Bought some more candy.
• Went home and changed my outfit for tomorrow

10/30
• (Today's outfit involves a dark dress and an orange coat with a long back, making me like more like a witch teacher instead; thank you, Eirah!)
• Recieved a red pirate outfit in the mail from Gullivarrr.
• Chatted with Rhonda (busy fishing again), Patty (chilling at home), Pekoe (stressing indoors today), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Mathilda (creating a palm-tree lamp), but I couldn't find Pashmina anywhere...
• Attended Slider's show; he played Only Me.
• Bought some more candy; I'm now more than prepared for tomorrow 
• Went home and prepared my costume for tomorrow!


----------



## Bluebellie

My map has been a big eye sore to me. I’ve been wanting to alter it a little bit, to make it more symmetrical for a long time but never really got to it. I had created a nice little cemetery a while back, but it destroyed my symmetry that I had before. 
Today I made some huge progress. I made the bottom part of my map match more with them top portion. I still have a bit to go to fix it, but the difficult part is over.


----------



## Garrett

I took all my Halloween items out of storage and redecorated for the big night. 

I'm not going to do much else in terms of decorating until the new update comes out. I want to see what new trees and plants there are.


----------



## Orius

I finally put up the remaining Halloween decorations on this day. lol That's how lazy I've been, just leaving my Halloween décor unfinished until Halloween itself. Put up some more Spooky Archs on the right-side Town Square and a Spooky Scarecrow on my front yard.

I might have also went around as many villager houses as possible and put a Spooky Candy Set by their door...

Then again, I'll have to tear this all down by tomorrow. lol...


----------



## xara

*october 30th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from beau
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a terrarium diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a navy blue baseball cap from raymond 
❁ caught a wharf roach for raymond and got a white garden lantern in return 
❁ crafted and customized a bunch of items
❁ did a trade
❁ continued working on and finished my cemetery for tbt’s halloween event!! 
❁ dug up and got rid of some unwanted flowers
❁ harvested my white pumpkins 
❁ searched for some new custom designs to use
❁ caught some fishes and bugs
❁ added a walking stick and a sturgeon to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ ordered my halloween costume 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ shot down a balloon and got 10,000 bells
❁ received a peach hat diy from fauna and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. groove” with midge and sprinkle  
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and 20 peaches from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JellyBeans

ooh don't think i've updated in a couple days! spent most of my time yesterday building up a little fossil excavation area in front of the museum (will probably look a little better once I can actually bury fossils in it, but that time is a fair way into the future). day before that i also built a cemetery for the halloween event ofc, but i'm thinking it might not be permanent since it's directly behind a playground haha. also been roughly planning out what i'm going to fill in little island gaps with, but might wait until the update drops to work on some of them because i think some of the new items would look really good in them. also been working on grinding out nook miles, of cours


----------



## TalviSyreni

I time travelled so I could play the Halloween event this afternoon and get the last of the Spooky Series DIY’s. Once completed I cracked on with my villager neighbourhood which involved more time travelling but so far I’m about 75% happy with what I’ve done. I just need to place one more house and then I can rework in a small waterfall that will lead into a river over two levels so I can have a double bridge.


----------



## Bluebellie

I experienced Halloween for the first time around. I went around collecting candy, and finally got the two emotes I was missing, the  haunt and scare. I I dressed up as Jack and followed the actual Jack around a bit to take some pictures. I never realized how nice the time in Halloween made my island look.


----------



## daringred_

i _finally _managed to grow my first blue rose a few days ago, and then two more from it, which meant i could put together my overdue rainbow flower garden. i'm not very good at decorating, and it's a pain because i don't like to leave too much space but also can't stand repeating bushes/flowers/items/patterns too much. that being said, i'm pretty proud of how it turned out. not sure whether pictures are allowed on this thread, so i'll throw them in a spoiler.


Spoiler














​


----------



## Lethalia

daringred_ said:


> i _finally _managed to grow my first blue rose a few days ago, and then two more from it, which meant i could put together my overdue rainbow flower garden. i'm not very good at decorating, and it's a pain because i don't like to leave too much space but also can't stand repeating bushes/flowers/items/patterns too much. that being said, i'm pretty proud of how it turned out. not sure whether pictures are allowed on this thread, so i'll throw them in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 408735
> View attachment 408739
> View attachment 408740
> 
> 
> ​


 Wow Everything looks so gorgeous, especially the rainbow flowers!


----------



## Ya h i k o

Yesterday:

arrived on my island for the first time with these two villagers: Lyman and Pashmina
named my island Yahiko because I love this word so much since I've watched a video about the death of a Naruto character
checked my mail and receive during the day two simple letters
crafted my first tools. I crafted a lot of them during the day
farmed Nook Miles to unlock my first house
farmed Nook Miles to unlock more space in my pocket and hairstyle I like (pop)
talked several times to my two villagers
went to fish and caught bugs (I broke a lot of tools doing that)
harvested wood (all my main island part)
sold a lot of shells and fruits (peachs)
shot down maybe a dozen balloons
checked Nook Shopping and bought some items
I did a lot in a single day! Pretty proud of all these Nook Miles acquired.


----------



## deana

November 1 

-It's mushroom season ya'll!!
-First of all I had a bunch of Halloween stuff to clean up from everywhere around the island because my pockets kept getting full last night and I just dropped a bunch of stuff on the ground all over the place lol so I got that all sorted
-Checked out both shops, sold a lot of Halloween things at Nooks 
-Ordered a handheld lantern from the Nook Shopping app (so cute!)
-Kicks was in the plaza so I checked out what he had for sale
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Étoile, still no photo yet 
-Took down the Halloween decorations from my cemetery 
-I invited Pinky to my campsite via amiibo, I decided I want to work on getting some amiibo villagers "ready" to move in so I brought her over and crafted her first request, she gave me a figure-skating dress in return


----------



## JemAC

*October 27th*

opened the mail - received a Climbing Wall from Bill
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
collected a few seashells from the beach and picked up a message bottle - received the Pond Stone DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy and a Cat Tower from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Impish Horns from Able Sisters
spoke to Sahara and received the Server-Room Wall
popped a balloon and received a Double-Sided Wall Clock
spoke to my villagers - Sherb gifted me a Whiteboard
picked up the Standard Umbrella Stand DIY from Wolfgang which I already knew
gave Bill a gift and received a Dance-Team Jacket
crafted and customised some items
caught and sold some fish
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Sorry I didn't post yesterday; after the excitement of Halloween was over, my exhaustion from the past few days finally caught up with me. I kinda slept like the dead 
Here's what happened on Halloween! 

10/31  Happy Halloween! 
• (The dress for my costume came from another Asian designer; it was a long purple skirt with a spiderweb pattern, a puffy white shirt, and a black bodice. I combined it with the mage's shoes, mage's hat, a ballroom mask, and black wings, along with my white treat basket. It looked awesome! )
• Noticed it was REALLY windy today...
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 239,379 points, the same as last week (I only just realized that I made a typo on last week's report, I made sure to go back and fix it).
• Grabbed my candy stash from storage! 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a message from Fang inside! 
• Handed out candy to everyone at least once.
• Was given candy by Pashmina, Mathilda, and Harry. Of the three, Pashmina liked my costume the most. 
• Ended up having to track Rhonda down after laying the island twice without seeing her; I was making sure she got some candy! 
• Recieved lollipops from Rex and Pekoe! 
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings.
• Defeated, I finally gave in and decided that catching extra mahi-mahis for collectible specimen storage wouldn't be happening this year. I'll make sure to work hard next time! 
• Ran around for a while, giving and getting candy, earning rewards, and generally having fun with my villagers and Jack. 
• Updated the Shione Dream-scape!
• Eventually decided to call it a night. I went home, put my loot in storage, changed out of my costume, and went to sleep.


----------



## JemAC

*28th October*

opened the mail - received a Striped Shirt from Sherb
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Cherry Hat DIY which I already knew
went diving and picked up another pearl from Pascal
caught and sold some sea creatures
purchased my daily Candy and a Mini-Cactus Set from Nook’s Cranny
spoke to Leif and purchased some pumpkin starts
popped a balloon and received some bells
completed some trades
spoke to my villagers - stopped Fauna from moving 
picked up the Bamboo Shelf DIY from Diana which I already knew
gave Bill a gift and received some Full-Body Tights
spent some time playing as my second character and completed some tasks
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Bluelady

Nov 1

-Moved some of the blue flowers near my pumpkin patch to a temporary spot.
-Sold my fake watermelons (beach balls) and cabbage (mum cushions)
-Made another 3x3 field.

Now I just need to sell the excess flowers to the twins or go to Nookazon.


----------



## chamsae

i decorated my basement room in a cozy christmas cabin style and im so happy with it! also, poncho moved in today after i tted a bunch to see who visits my campsite and as much as i dont like jocks, i like seeing him around because he looks cute so im happy with my decision to move him in!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Caught and sold 120 deepsea creatures tonight. No sea pig yet, but I'll keep trying. I also put the finishing touches on my cursed park this morning. :>


----------



## Pig-Pen

I've just been grinding out mor nook miles today trying to find inspiration to do a build on my peninsula..


----------



## Meowies

Today I was waiting for my Isabelle amiibo to arrive and it came! I went outside and I saw Gigi. I always gift my villagers something everyday and in return I got her....PHOTO!!!! I really love getting photos! So I was walking more around the island and stumbled onto Fuchsia next and I was thinking .."what if I got her photo too today??!!".... And you know what.......... IT HAPPENED. 2 photos in a day! It was super cool ^~^ I customized the photos and placed them on my wall of villager photos :')


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Alrighty, here's my birthday report! 

11/1 (Day of the Dead ⚘/ My birthday!)
• I had dressed up for Día de los Muertos last night (if I spelled it wrong, I apologize), so Patty ended up getting greeted by a candy-skull mask 
• Was treated to a surprise birthday party! Gayle and Rex were in attendance once again, but this time, the party had ultimately been planned by Patty!
• Made a wish on the candles and blew them out, beat that piñata half to death, and then enjoyed my time with the three, taking tons of pictures in the process. 
• After returning home, I checked the mail; I had recieved a Dream bell voucher from Luna, a homemade cake from Ingame Mom, and 9,999 bells of interest from the bank.
• Shared my cupcakes with everyone I could.
• Started vigorously shaking trees to begin stockpiling some acorns and pinecones. 
• Found the first mushrooms of the season in the park area next to the museum! 
• Was surprised to see Slider in the plaza, as I've only ever seen him on Saturdays and  Sundays; I didn't know he'd come and visit to give you a show for your birthday. I attended the show with Harry, and as K.K. Birthday was played, I read the messages everyone had written for me. I smiled so much I got a cramp in my cheek 
• Eventually went home, put my gifts into storage, changed out of my current outfit, and called it a night. 





This is what I wore! Once I can figure out what I did with the creator code, I'll post it!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

This one's pretty early in the day, but a pretty significant accomplishment I think -- I've been holding Flora for a friend for almost a year now, and the villager they wanted to replace finally pinged to move out and left. So I gave my friend Flora today, by finally scanning in Bunnie. My Bunnie amiibo card was a gift from said friend, making it pretty special. But also, I haven't seen Bunnie since about 2007/8 in Wild World... so when she finally got everything squared away and formally introduced herself to my villager I cried :' )

I'm going to miss Flora too, but I'm so happy she'll be with a friend. ^^


----------



## JellyBeans

finally got round to buying some of the key items i was missing to finish decorating some areas on my island, so things are looking a little more padded out now! although Isabelle says I'm still lacking items if i want to get that final star. also finally sold my last chunk of turnips so i'm near enough at 5mil in the savings (after being at 200k last saturday). also planned where i'm going to put the next few things on my island so will hopefully start work on them tomorrow


----------



## Rinpane

Paid off the last house loan today, in time for the update. I can finally work on getting bells for a storage expansion~ (⌒▽⌒) Very much needed, for I have a “grand” total of one space left.

Additionally I made my first custom pro design in a long time; felt creative plus gained inspiration from a tutorial. Maybe not the best looking to the general eye, yet I like it so I guess that matters the most.



Spoiler: Design, in case of curiosity








Transitions kinda neatly to a sweater. Maybe dress types too.





Also makes an interesting(?) hat.


----------



## JemAC

*29th October*

opened the mail - received some Cream and Sugar from Molly
placed some Nook Shopping orders
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers
picked up a message bottle from the beach and received the Water Pump DIY which I already knew 
spoke to Kicks and purchased some Colour-Blocked Socks
purchased my daily Candy and an Electric Guitar from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Faux-Suede Sneakers from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received a Football
caught and sold some fish
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Western-Style Stone DIY from Molly which I already knew 
Sherb was sick so I gave him some medicine and received a Simple Parka
gave Bill a gift and received a Beret
completed a couple of trades
crafted and customised some items
did a bit more redecorating inside my home
cleared out a few items from storage
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Pig-Pen

I grinded out a bunch more nook mile stuff, and did a bit of terraforming, opened up a new area to build for myself, now trying to get inspired.


----------



## deana

November 2 

-Checked the mail, collected my handheld lanterns and received a rattan table lamp from Tipper (the handheld lantern is even cuter than in the picture!)
-Stopped by Nooks quickly to see if they had anything I wanted (they did not), Ables was already closed 
-Talked to my villagers
-Tipper was sick today so I brought her some medicine and she gave me an explorer shirt
-Label was in the plaza so I completed her fashion challenge 
-Cleaned up a bunch more overgrown flowers again lol 
-Crafted another requested item for Pinky in the campsite and she gave me a baseball cap
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Completed a few nook miles tasks


----------



## JemAC

*30th October*

opened the mail - received my Nook Shopping orders
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Cosmos Shower DIY which I already knew 
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal 
caught and sold some sea creatures
purchased my daily Candy and a Simple Kettle from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Loose Fall Dress from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some iron nuggets
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Wild-Wood Wall DIY from Wolfgang which I already knew
gave Bill a gift and received his photo ☺ 
crafted and customised some items
did some decorating on my island to build a cemetery for the Halloween event
completed a few tasks on my other character
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks 
attended K.K.’s concert with Fauna, Vivian and Molly and received King K.K.


----------



## Nodokana

- checked mail
- ordered the new seasonal items 
- cleaned up island
- trades
- talked to villagers
- watered plants, plucked flowers
- chopped wood, hit rocks, collected fossils
- upgraded a character's house
- downloaded new design codes
- decorated island and a room, took down some former rooms to make space for new ideas
- made an area for the new crops
- planted new trees
- crafted items and customized them 
- bought items at nooks 
- relocated a house 
- sold items to nooks
- fishing & diving


----------



## TalviSyreni

I time travelled a day ahead so I could welcome Coco to my island. Other than I started decorating my villager neighbourhood as well as map out the final two villager houses. Then it’s on to my bridges which I’m now thinking about turning into a triple bridge view with two diagonal bridges that will lead to my campsite and the right side of my island. If I get it right it could look gorgeous with the third bridge from villager neighbourhood all in view together etc.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Caught my first sea pig today!! My 241st deep sea catch this month. I stepped into the sea to do my daily 120, and it was the first one I found <3


----------



## JemAC

*31st October *

opened the mail - received some White-Paint Flooring from Raymond and a Wall Clock from Fauna
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
picked up a message bottle from the beach and received the Tiny Library DIY which I already knew
purchased my daily Candy and a Red Dotted Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Semi-Opaque Tights from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received a Cute Vanity
caught and sold some bugs
crafted and customised some items
spoke to my villagers outside and handed out gifts to them - received some Halloween items, lollipops and pumpkins in return
spoke to my villagers inside their homes and received more candy
gave Jack some candy and lollipops and received Halloween items and DIYs in return
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I failed to post yesterday, and that's because I fell asleep while playing  because of that, this report's gonna be short. Note to self: maybe don't play when you're physically exhausted and it's part your usual bedtime 

11/2
• Isabelle warned us of the dangers involved with eating mysterious mushrooms 
• Recieved a playful kitchen mat in the mail from In-game Mom.
• Chatted with Kitty (who warned me that Patty was sick), Pashmina (busy fishing), and Pekoe (exercising in her yard, decided I needed some gladiator sandals), but couldn't find Mathilda or Rhonda...
• Was wished a belated happy birthday by Plucky.
• Bought some medicine and brought it to Patty.


----------



## JemAC

*1st November*

opened the mail - received a Floating-Biotope Planter from Vivian
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected some seashells and picked up a message bottle from the beach - received the Simple DIY Workbench which I already knew
Spoke to C.J. and completed his Seasportd Challenge to catch 3 small-fry fish
caught and sold some more fish
purchased some Wooden-Knot Flooring from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Farmer Overalls from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received a gold nugget
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Wooden Bookshelf DIY from Sherb which I already knew 
crafted and customised some more items
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## deana

I played a ton last night when the update surprised released and it's all a blur to me now of what I even did yesterday. I am SO excited and inspired for this game again 

November 4 
-Isabelle announces shooting stars tonight!!
-Checked the mail and collected the million things I ordered yesterday
-AND Leif is here!! He was selling tomato starts so naturally I bought a bunch of those 
-Checked out both shops, no new items at Nooks or Ables but I did buy some other stuff anyway 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Found a lost item, returned it to Axel and he gave me a safety helmet 
-Harvested a fully grown money tree, also found the glowing spot and planted a new money tree
-Completed a bunch of nook miles tasks 
-I opened my gate for a bit and had come lovely visitors, and received many lovely gifts from them ☺
-Ordered even more items (including two Nook points items) 
-Brainstormed out a ton of ideas for my island (as in making an actual list, did I mention I'm excited)


----------



## TeaBiskit

It was a very exciting day  November 4th

I bought a real painting from Redd.
Enacted the Night Owl ordinance.
Planted some flowers to breed hybrids.
Got money from a money tree I had planted.
Sold some seashells for Bells.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I took a ton of items out of storage and brought them to Reese and Cyrus to refurbish today! I also unlocked some recipes and planted tomatoes I got from a trade. ^_^


----------



## JemAC

*2nd November *

opened the mail - received a letter from Julian
placed some Nook Shopping orders 
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Music Stand DIY which I already knew
found Gulliver on the beach and agreed to find his communicator parts 
purchased a Train Set from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Cardigan-Shirt Combo from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some bells
caught and sold some fish
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Iron Frame DIY from Bill which I already knew
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Orius

Now that I'm not time-traveling anymore due to the new update, I'll probably be using this thread a lot more. 

*4th November*
- Checked mail
- Had Kid Cat visit my home. He gave me an orange.
- Did calisthenics with Mabel, Saharah, Isabelle, Orville, Wilbur, Frita, Beau, and Kid Cat
- Bought all the upgrades using my Nook Miles, including the Construction License and the Decoration Upgrade (forgot to keep track).
- Hopped on Kapp'n's tour for the first time.
- Found Brewster and invited him back to my island.
- Started the Beautiful Island Ordinance, because screw weeds!
- Bought a bunch of rugs, wallpaper and flooring from Saharah.
- Bought 5 flower beds using my Nook Miles.


----------



## Anj2k6

Terraforming and setting aside a permanent area for my campsite since it's about damn time I work on my museum area now that Pigeon Daddy is here. (Campsite was squished next to museum)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday, my bad! >_<


11/3
• Decided to pick out and wrap up gifts for my villagers, and then promptly delivered them (I wanna make sure everyone stays warm this year) 
• Found a lost book outside my house; after asking around, I was able to get it back to Mathilda, its owner. 
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Pekoe (Admiring flowers), Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), Pashmina (Wandering around), and Mathilda (walking along the beach).
• Shook the ever-lovin' heck out of some trees to stockpile some pinecones and acorns. 
• Caught a damselfly for collectible specimen storage! 
• Began sadly taking down the Halloween decorations...
• Ran into Saharah after a while; as usual, I bought her out. 
• Helped Gayle deliver a present to Harry (it was a red trenchcoat).
• Ended up clearing out a lot of storage space...
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

11/4
• Was pleasantly surprised to see that part of the update had released early! 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (also staying inside), Rhonda (out for a stroll), Mathilda (getting some exercise), Pekoe (also hangin' at home), and Pashmina (wandering around).
• Blathers expressed his wish to open up a cafe in the museum, and has asked for my help in finding Brewster; the hunt begins! He's also sending me some posters for the exhibits that have been completed! 
• Rhonda invited me over to her house for a visit, which was a first for me! I stayed for a while, and we chatted about all sorts of things. It was a nice change of pace. And at the end, she gave me a copy of K.K. Ballad.
• Discovered a tape deck in the plaza, and then the announcement on the bulletin board for group stretching sessions.
• Also, an announcement for Mathilda's birthday has appeared on the bulletin board!
• Leif was here today, but I didn't buy anything. (Beginning to wonder if I shoulda stopped by... )
• Deposited some bells into savings. 
• Bought as many of the new things from the Nook Miles kiosk as I could! 
• Put away a few more Halloween decorations...
• Harry stopped by my house as I was putting things away. He gave me an orange. 
• Met up with Kapp'n and went on my first trip! Found Brewster right off the bat! 
• Planted two gyroid fragments near the museum and watered them. 
• Made my first dish: a Pear Smoothie!


----------



## Khaelis

I accomplished many things today, but only one of them mattered.

_*I. Found. Shino. On. A. Mystery. Tour.*_


----------



## Bizhiins

I traveled with Cap’n to my first island and met Brewster to recruit for the cafe!
Also finally found roses, so I’m going to start breeding some to try and get black roses.
Still on the hunt for tulips!


----------



## DeerWrangler

When I stopped playing in July I was in the middle of a villager hunt, so I continued that today and I got Coco within ~15/20 tickets (who was the original one I was after back then) so I was really happy. Then the hunt bug got to me and I decided to do one more hunt and within 10 I got Sasha! The AC gods had my back today I guess. Looking forward to exploring the DLC with my new villagers


----------



## maria110

What didn't I accomplish today?  So much going on.  Actually I spent a lot of time working on a friend's island who is too busy to make it look nice. She wanted something gay so I made her island much gayer by bringing in rainbow items like the illuminated tree and soft serve lamp.  I even brought on villagers whose houses in a row make a rainbow (Kid Cat, Tangy, Eloise, Big Top, Agent S, and Becky) and added rainbow pattern flowers.   After that, I played the update, found Shino, unlocked Cyrus to customize items.  I was so glad to not have to trade to get a matching set of plaza items. I just had Cyrus make all mine into the classic color scheme.  And I love that later I could change my island to a different theme and have him make them all cool or cute or vivid.  Perfect!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



DeerWrangler said:


> When I stopped playing in July I was in the middle of a villager hunt, so I continued that today and I got Coco within ~15/20 tickets (who was the original one I was after back then) so I was really happy. Then the hunt bug got to me and I decided to do one more hunt and within 10 I got Sasha! The AC gods had my back today I guess. Looking forward to exploring the DLC with my new villagers



I hope I can find Sasha and Ione when I have available plots down the road. Right now the RNG on new villagers seems favorable. Hopefully, it won't worsen a few weeks out.


----------



## dragonair

Finally have Shino, Sasha, and Ione! It took me 60 villagers in the campsite but they're all finally here aaaa


----------



## TalviSyreni

- Expanded my storage
- Went on a Kapp'n's Mystery Island tour and found wheat on the island.
- Planted the wheat I dug up back on my island.
- Went to Harv's island and got my fortune read my Katrina and coughed up more bells of Reese & Cyrus.
- Moved my last villager house so I can now concentrate on decorating and bridge placements etc.
- Cooked some of the new recipes and handed them out to my villagers.
- Decorated my pier which was inspired by *Mistycove.Isle* on Instagram (her custom codes are amazing)
- Checked my mail box for all my redeemed nook mile items and then bought some more.
- Got a new poster from Blathers who told me the museum will be closed tomorrow for Brewster's arrival.

Yeah I think I've done more than enough for today (on my island anyway) but I can't wait to do more of it again tomorrow.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Designed homes for Eloise and Pekoe
Gave chocolate to Tangy and designed a vacation home for her
Got coffee and talked to Wilbur at the Roost
Went to an island with Kapp'n and got a gyroid fragment
Got my fortune read, got a haircut, and donated to invite Saharah
Designed a home for Vesta
Stretched


----------



## deana

November 5 

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Étoile 
-Visited both shops but didn't buy anything today, sold a lot of unwanted items at Nooks
-Talked to my villagers 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Étoile, she gave me a parka and shirtdress 
-Saharah is visiting so I bought everything she had for sale today
-Watered my crops
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Gathered star fragments on the beach
-Did a bit of terraforming to fill in a pond 
-Went on my daily Kapp'n tour
-Buried and watered a gyroid fragment 
-Went over to Harv's to unlock another RV (Tortimer)
-Got my hair styled by Harriet


----------



## Yujian

I went on some mystery island tours and found some vines,carrots, and gyroids


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I :


Cleaned up my island of weeds
placed some flowers
placed some trees
brought some new items
unlocked areas on Harvs island


----------



## Orius

*5th November*
Any villager interaction I've described below, you could hop onto my island thread to learn more about them in details.  This includes my HHP designs. Will update the island thread later.

- Opened mail. Got a gift from Julia, a Green-Paint Flooring.
- Did calisthenics; Julia, Maple, Kapp'n, the Dodo brothers, and even Tom Nook participated.
- The Roost is now being built! Opening tomorrow!
- My two gyroids are ready after watering them yesterday! I got a pink Babbloid and an olive Sproingoid! Initially placed them on my front yard, but then I realized that the BGM is too loud and I couldn't hear their singing, so I've placed them in my living room instead.
- Ordered some more Nook Miles items, including the 4 Plaza Bench and 1 Plaza Clock. Hope these will go well in my two town squares. 
- Then I realized I forgot to buy the Storage Shed and the ABD... lol Fortunately, in spite of the five-item limit, I could still purchase the Wooden Storage Shed DIY.
- Expanded my home storage further.
- Changed the Ordinance from Beautiful Island to Night Owl.
- Crafted the Wooden Storage Shed and customized it to brown. Placed it near the airport entrance so that giving things out will be much easier.
- Created a kitchen in my home for the first time.
- Went on a Kapp'n trip. Found sugarcanes, holly bushes, and another gyroid fragment.
- Planted the sugarcanes, Hollies, and gyroid. Have about 16 sugarcanes planted. It's also raining today, so I don't have to water my gyroid.
- Frita shared an interesting anecdote about bathing with Julia.
- Merry invited me over to her house because of a nightmare. She gave me her favorite song, Neapolitan.
- Started Happy Home Paradise. Received "Paradise Planner Photo" in mail.
- Designed Eloise's home! A relaxing reading room! Though I had to cut short because of a giveaway I did, she still looks really pleased! And I think it turned out pretty well.
- Bought an Owl Clock in HHP with my newly acquired Poki Coins. Ran out of coins though when I saw a really nice looking set of beach chairs...
- Designed Maddie's home! She wanted a Stylish Streamer Estate, so I made her room look like a disco club with a handheld camera and spotlights streaming her daily life.
- Earned enough Poki for my blue beach chairs with parasol.


----------



## TeaBiskit

5th November

Cheked the mail.
Dug up more fossils.
Went on 3 mystery island tours: I found Erik, Sandy, and Rory. I didn't invite any of them.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- Did some landscaping! Lots of removing cedar trees and replacing them with palm trees for a more tropical feeling on my island
- Changed up my outfit
- Went to work at the HHP
- Paid off the Redd RV
- Got Punchy's Photo


----------



## JemAC

*3rd November*

opened the mail - received my Nook Shopping orders and a Geisha Wig from Gulliver 
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the DIY Workbench which I already knew 
visited Redd but didn’t purchase anything today as he had nothing new that I needed
purchased a Chessboard from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Straw Hat from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and learnt the Forest-Wall DIY
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
caught and sold some sea creatures
crafted and customised some items
did a bit of island clearing up and redecorating
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Gold-Screen Wall DIY from Raymond which I already knew
completed some tasks with my second player character
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MelodyRivers

Today I bought coffee for the first time at the Roost!! I decided to invite Dom to my campsite since I got his Amiibo today and I don’t like my current jock. He asked me to make him the plain wooden shop sign which is a diy I have been wanting and never got from my other jocks( tank and Rory) I’m so happy and I can’t wait for Dom to move in!! He’s definitely gotten some brownie points!!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Another busy-happy day!

Harriet taught me a new hairstyle and it's one I like. We had an opening ceremony for the cafe at the museum. I can drink coffee again! In Happy Home Paradise, I furnished and decorated vacation homes for 6 villagers. Unlocked the amiibo scanner, partition wall and room expansion features. Lottie had me furnish the first facility on the island, which is the school. We ended my second day at work with a little celebration party.  

*Screenshots of the day's events are on my island journal here.*


----------



## Deleted member 157716

Finally reached 5 stars! But I'm not done with my island, so I'll still play the game, upgrade my house, improve my island en explore the 2.0 update.


----------



## JemAC

*4th November*

opened the mail - received a letter from Molly
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Coconut Wall Planter DIY which I already knew
had a surprise visit to my home from Bill
took a boat tour - 
found Brewster, invited him to open a cafe and received a gyroid fragment
collected materials 
dug up another gyroid fragment
picked up a message bottle and received the Bamboo Speaker DIY which I already knew

purchased an Elegant Dresser and a Veggie Plate Meal from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Rose-Print Skirt from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon - received some bells and learnt the Mushroom Wand DIY 
spoke to Tom Nook and requested to expand my house storage
did some island clearing up - picked up all my spare DIYs and put them into my storage
spoke to my villagers - returned a lost item to Molly and received a Fast-Food Uniform
picked up the Snazzy Pansy Wreath DIY from Bill which I already knew 
caught and sold some bugs
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## deana

November 6 

-The Roost is now open!! Held a ceremony for this big occasion and everyone was in attendance. I went inside to check things out as soon as the ceremony was done and got my first cup of coffee 
-Emptied my mailbox of a bunch more items I ordered 
-Checked out both shops, still no new items 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Axel was cooking pumpkin soup so I learned that new recipe from him 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Étoile and Skye, still no photos from them
-Harvested a fully grown money tree, found the glowing spot and planted a new money tree
-Completed a few nook miles tasks
-Went to Harv's to unlock another RV, I donated for Redd's RV today
-Got my hair styled by Harriet 
-Went on my daily Kapp'n tour
-Buried and watered the gyroid fragments I got on the tour
-Chopped down a lot of trees to make room for new projects I'm working on


----------



## Orius

*6th November*
- Opened mail. Kid Cat talking about training his brain. Gullivarr sent his regards (and a pirate wall), and finally, my 4 Plaza Benches and 1 Park Fountain arrived via mail.
- Shot a balloon. Got 5 clay.
- Placed my 4 Plaza Benches. Sure, they look out of place now, but as soon as I get some matching streetlamps (or Plaza Clocks), they should look better.
- Finally ordered the Storage Shed and the ABD, along with more Plaza items.
- Invited Isabelle over to the newly opened Roost using my Amiibo card. Finally! Isabelle gets to say more than her standard generic lines.
- Dug up an Aluminoid.
- Saw Julia at Able Sisters today.
- Received Argyle Crew Socks from Cheri.
- Visited Maple's home today.
- Another Kapp'n trip. Used reactions on the trip for the first time.
- Received Nook Mile Badge for "Set Sail For Adventure" 3/10
- Dug up some wheats on the mysterious island.
- Dug another another gyroid fragment.
- Planted the wheats and gyroid.
- Placed luxuries cars (and a cute pink compact car for Merry) in front of the villager homes. Will redesign my island soon such that it will have roads for these cars. Previously, I didn't really want these roads as they seemed redundant, but now they have a purpose. 
- Today's visiting NPC: K.K. Requested a sad song 'coz of recent events. Got the K.K. Lovers song! Yay, 2.0 songs!
- Frita tried to trick me into looking up at the night sky for nothing. Nice try, sheep. 
- Placed dark dirt tiles beneath my crops. Gee, should've thought of that in the first place, eh? 
- Caught a damselfly and donated it.
- Drank a cup of scorching coffee at The Roost.
- Invited Merry to chill at The Roost.
- Added white picket fences to my island AT LAST! My dream suburban island is one step closer to becoming reality! Added these fences around my small farm of sugarcanes, wheats, one tomato and one carrot. I've also began replacing my houses' hedge fences with these picket fences.


----------



## xara

haven’t played in almost a week, so now i’m rushing to catch up so that i can install and enjoy the update. 

*october 31st*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and the clothes i ordered for my halloween costume 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got an ironwood cupboard diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue soccer-uniform top from agnes and a beige rain hat from raymond 
❁ caught some deep-sea creatures 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a cushion 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ dressed up as a pirate and gave out candy to my villagers + jack and got a spooky garland, a spooky table setting, jack’s robe, a spooky rug, a spooky carriage, a spooky wall, spooky flooring and a spooky wand in return 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops; bought candy and 10 pieces of gold wrapping paper from nook’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

*5th November*

opened the mail - received a Table Lamp from Vivian
chopped wood, hit rocks and dug up daily fossils
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected some seashells and a message bottle from the beach - received the Palm-Tree Lamp DIY which I already knew 
spoke to Isabelle and enacted the Bell Boom Ordinance 
purchased a Covered Counter and a Framed Photo from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Edo-Period Merchant Outfit from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and learnt the Acorn Rug DIY
visited Harv’s Island and donated the full amount to fund Reese and Cyrus’s RV Shop
spoke to my villagers - Fauna gifted me a Knit Hat
picked up the Giant Teddy Bear DIY from Rosie which I already knew 
took a boat tour;
collected materials
picked up some glowing moss and vines
dug up some plumeria bushes
picked up a message bottle and learnt the Glowing-Moss Statue DIY
dug up a gyroid fragment

caught and sold some bugs
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## maria110

I'm making a holiday island for a friend that will have a "misfit toys" theme.  There was an open plot and I went mystery island hopping and found Cephalobot on the first ticket.  He's great for a misfit toy theme since robot octopus is a bit unusual.


----------



## deana

November 7   

-Made sure to play sometime this morning so that I could buy turnips, Daisy Mae was selling for 99 bells
-My crops are fully grown!! I harvested these very excitedly and watered the plants again
-Talked to my villagers 
-Skye was cooking Thumbprint jam cookies so I learned a new recipe 
-Gave out wrapped fruits to everyone (trying to get new items back in return)
-Checked out both shops, Ables was selling ribbons & hearts knit dresses so I bought 2 colour options
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Went on my daily Kapp'n tour and visited a crop island! I got all loaded up on tomatoes
-Buried my gyroid fragment from todays tour and dug up yesterday's gyroid (Laseroid)
-Went to Harv's island, donated to unlock Kicks 
-Got my hair styled by Harriet
-Asked Cyrus to customize a few items for me


----------



## Orius

*7th November*

- Opened mail. Received a Nook Inc. leotard for my three calisthenics sessions. My Nook Miles items also arrived: a Plaza Merry-Go-Round, two Plaza Balloon Wagons, a yellow outdoor ABD, and a pink Storage Shed.
- Calisthenics. Villager participants: Marshal and Agent S. NPC participants aside from the usual include Daisy Mae.
- Dug up gyroid. Received a brown Whistloid!
- Finished building white picket fences for Agent S and Kid Cat.
- Chopped some woods for daily miles.
- Dug up fossils and an Arfoid, a Bwongoid, and a Xylophoid!
- Hit rocks for daily miles. Found money rock.
- Picked up a bottled DIY, Hyacinth Wreath.
- Got a Coconut Wall Planter DIY from Julia when I visited her home.
- Bought a Mr. Flamingo and planted it outside my house.
- Donated the Bachio skull and completed the Brachiosaurus exhibit.
- Got another cup of joe at the Brewster's. Got 'perfect' coffee with "the right amount of acidity and full-bodied flavor."
- Invited DJ KK over using my Amiibo.
- Learned a new recipe after catching a Dab: karei no nitsuke.
- Learned another recipe from a Horse Mackerel: aji fry.
- Got a soft-serve hat from a balloon.
- Caught a Football Fish for the first time! (Some countries call it a Soccer Fish, like America). Donated it to museum.
- Finally caught a Sea Bass (for the daily mile tasks) with my fish baits after more than 10 tries. Learned the sea-bass pie recipe.
- Was invited to Marshal's home. Almost got stuck there behind his kitchen counter, so I had to keep running against him to get out. lol
- Got K.K. Bossa, Marshal's favorite song, from him.
- Got a wooden full-length mirror DIY in a bottle.
- Got a Hula Top from a balloon.
- Got a pearl in exchange for scallop. Pascal's wisdom of the day: _"Nobody ever asks the pineapple if it WANTS to be on the pizza, maan."_
- Invited Bunnie to the campsite using my Amiibo.
- Kapp'n trip. Learned the gnocchi di zucca recipe from a bottle. Got a gyroid fragment.
- Got an elegant beige rug from Eloise for designing her vacation home.


----------



## Weemaddz

I honestly always feel so overwhelmed when I go on mine cause there's just so much to do so i try to do little bits to stop me from hating it an never going back 

Today i 

Cleaned some weeds
Watered my flowers an crops
Ordered more stuff
Visited harvs Island for a new haircut
Ordered from redd 
Crafted some plants an placed them
Visited a new kappn island

Doesn't seem like much but I am happy with what I did today


----------



## magicaldonkey

today the cafe opened!! woo ! had my first cup of coffee, saw daisy mae. the music took me back lol

queued up to get various food recipes and succeeded, went to a kapp'n island where i got 13 iron nuggets + 1 gold nugget from rocks overall and there were shooting stars (though there were on my island too, so ??)

completed the photo tutorial thing (hopefully) at Harv's island so i can unlock the whole new RV thing, as i had no clue how to unlock the various people to get to stay over.


----------



## Kowareta

*Nov. 7*

Checked my mail box, got some weekly Sunday mail on top of a nice letter from Molly!

Walked around and reminded myself/brainstorm what I need to work on. Need to get some items to finish my house, revamp a sitting space into a beach prep space with changing rooms, decide how I want to redo the music space, and how I want to set up the town square. Decisions are hard.

I also set up the space where I want to move my house and am in the process of redoing quite a few things structure and island wise. I have an incline to build in two spaces and that'll be a process over the next couple days.

I haven't 'gone to work' yet since I was hesitant with how little options I have, but now that I've learned I can go back and change them I'm really excited to jump into it! 

Also thinking of redoing the set up I have for my villager housing. Now that there are more fencing options I can customize them to each villagers aesthetic and really make them look nice. 

For more misc stuff, need to farm balloons for more mushroom recipes and water my crops in preparation for recipes! The day is still young.


----------



## xara

*november 1st*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the bank of nook, a grape hat from fauna and a playful kitchen mat from my in-game mom
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach  
❁ got a lucky gold cat diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black soccer-uniform top from raymond and a beige letter jacket from agnes 
❁ delivered a package to midge for raymond and got a cacao tree in return 
❁ delivered a package to beau for raymond 
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ caught some fishes 
❁ added a sturgeon to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
❁ got a hyacinth lamp diy from fuchsia and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ received a random gift (a red do-rag) from sprinkle 
❁ picked up 3 flat mushrooms and 2 skinny mushrooms 
❁ convinced audie that her current catchphrase is fine 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a cedar sapling 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ ordered a handheld lantern 
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

*6th November*

opened the mail - received an Argyle Sweater from Wolfgang and a Yellow Message Mat from Julian
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Acoustic Guitar DIY which I already knew 
purchased a Wall Planter and a Cube Light from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Plumeria Hairpin from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some bells 
had my first coffee at Brewster’s Cafe
visited Harv’s Island - had an Elegant Bed customised by Cyrus and donated the full amount to fund Leif’s RV
spoke to my villagers - Raymond gifted me a Pot Rack
took part in a treasure hunt with Fauna and received a Fast-Food Cap
picked up the Pretty Cosmos Wreath DIY from Diana which I already knew 
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
dug up a gyroid fragment 
picked up a message bottle from the beach and learnt the Tension-Pole Rack DIY

completed some daily Nook Miles tasks, redeemed some miles and placed some orders
attended K.K.’s concert with Diana and Sherb and received K.K. Hop


----------



## Eevees

Marshal asked to move (I have his card he is mine forever) But gave me chance island hunt! I didnt find any new villagers but got Judy! I couldn't pass them up! So Judy is now on Blue cove. TTD Marshal back on island and booted Drago. 
Found tomatos on kappa's island.


----------



## xara

*november 2nd*
❁ checked the mail; received a cacao tree from whitney and the handheld lantern i ordered 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 rare, 2 skinny and 2 flat)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got an iron shelf diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a metal can from agnes and a beige fedora from raymond 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ got a peach rug diy from margie and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MelodyRivers

Dug up 3 gyroids and 6 fossils(I had missed some the day before)
Had blathers assess the fossils and sold them since my fossil section is finished
Had a cup of coffee at the roost and Brewster said I could order to go starting tomorrow 
Invited Dom to my campsite again for his third visit and invited him to switch spots with Rory
Went on a Kappn tour and found some potatoes and a gyroid fragment
Went to harvs and made a small donation ( I’m broke)
Went to HHP and built a vacay home and a school
Sat on a bench with Melba because she said she saved me a seat
Edit: also found 1000 bells buried on my island and no it was not the glowing spot( which was by my house) it was In a star shaped spot like the gyroids and fossils


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## xara

i _finally_ installed the update and DLC!! i’m having so much fun with it. 

*november 3rd*
❁ checked the mail; received letters from margie, harvey and nook inc (why’d they send me 4 letters ), and a paradise planning photo from nintendo 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 2 skinny and 3 flat) 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a pitfall seed diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red argyle sweater from raymond and a light blue basketball tank from agnes 
❁ met lottie and tom nook at the airport to talk about paradise planning 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ added a mole cricket to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of
❁ talked to blathers about the roost and received brewster’s photo 
❁ got a leaf mask diy from audie and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours for the first time; the island wasn’t anything special, but i found 2 gyroid fragments and brewster!!
❁ beau invited me to hang out at his house and omg???? it was so cute!! we played a card game (i didn’t win), i bought his doctor’s coat and he gave me mountain song (his favourite song) when i left 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragments i found 
❁ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for group-stretching!
❁ enacted the beautiful island ordinance 
❁ expanded my storage 
❁ customized brewster’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
❁ went to harv’s island and talked to him and harriet, and donated the 100k bells for leif’s co-op! 
❁ changed my hairstyle to the new side braid 
❁ went to work for the first time and met niko and wardell! i also designed a relaxing reading room for eloise, and she loved it! i earned 6,000 poki, which i spent on a schefflera, a makeup pouch and beach chairs with parasol 
❁ beau apparently didn’t hang out with me enough earlier as he randomly showed up at my house as well! he brought me a pear, and we played the card game again (i won this time, and received a mama bear as my prize)
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed an old tire 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ withdrew some bells from the ABD
❁ bought all the new nook mile features, diys, reactions and hairstyles
❁ ordered a truck 
❁ commissioned a sturgeon model from c.j. 
❁ checked the shops; bought basic cooking diy recipes from nook’s and samurai hakamas (all variants) from able’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements and redeemed miles for a storage shed


----------



## xara

*november 4th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from midge, the sturgeon model i commissioned from c.j. and the truck and storage shed i ordered
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 skinny and 3 round)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a pile of zen cushions diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ had a campsite visitor today; carrie! i didn’t invite her, but she’s cute :’) 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red fuzzy vest from raymond and a red baseball cap from agnes 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ customized my storage shed 
❁ dug up and got rid of a bunch of unwanted flowers 
❁ crafted 2 shovels, a stonework kitchen, a wooden-plank sign and a slingshot 
❁ caught some fishes, bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ learnt how to make a sea-bass pie after catching a sea bass 
❁ shot down a balloon and got an acorn rug diy, which i needed!! 
❁ made a peach smoothie
❁ sold stuff to the twins
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ received a random gift (a blue tropical hat) from sprinkle 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they’ve turned into an arfoid and a bendoid!
❁ whitney taught me how to make a veggie crepe, fauna taught me how to make a cherry smoothie, and raymond taught me how to make orange jelly!
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; the island wasn’t very interesting again today, but i found a gyroid fragment 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found 
❁ withdrew bells from the ABD
❁ got rid of the beautiful island ordinance
❁ expanded my storage 
❁ went to harv’s island and donated 100k bells for kicks’ co-op! i also got a new hairstyle from harriet, and bought potato and tomato starts from leif! 
❁ went to work at paradise planning and designed a doll manor for lucy that she was really happy with! i also unlocked the happy home network app, earned 6,000 poki, and bought myself a patchwork chair, a dried-flower garland and casablanca lilies 
❁ planted my tomato and potato starts 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a green painted-wood wall 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ checked to see what kicks was selling; he unfortunately didn’t have anything i need today 
❁ checked the shops; bought pleated masks (all variants) and casts (all variants) from able’s 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements and redeemed miles for a log-wall fence diy


----------



## deana

November 8 

-Checked the mail, I got a letter from Daisy Mae with a recipe for jarred bamboo shoots
-Visited both shops, Nooks was selling a cold sleep pod today
-Kicks was in the plaza so I bought a checkered backpack from him
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave out a lot of wrapped fruits
-Peewee was sick at home so I brought him some medicine 
-Found a lost item and returned it to Skye, she gave me a rugby uniform 
-Watered my crops 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Checked out the Nook Stop, the log fence diy recipe was being sold today so I bought and learned it 
-Went on my daily Kapp'n tour, got to check out a summer island
-Buried gyroid fragments and dug up yesterday's gyroid (bloopoid)
-Did a little bit of terraforming to take down some paths 
-Moved a bunch of flowers to the beach


----------



## Orius

*8th November*

- Opened mail. Kid Cat gave me a Scenic Painting - and what do you know? It turns out to be a real painting this time!
- Tom Nook refunded me 2,500 Nook Miles because Paradise Planning has covered my Pro Decorating License for me.
- My three beach chairs with parasol and five flower beds I ordered from Nook Stop have arrived via mail.
- Dug up the tockoid I planted yesterday.
- Rearranged around my villagers and my own front yards.
- Invited Bunnie for the third time. Made a Garden Wagon for her.
- Added the three beach chairs with parasol to my beach.
- Got the Peach Jam recipe from visiting Maple's home.
- Harvested my wheat, tomato and carrot produce today. Earned the Sprout Out Loud achievement (5/20) and the 2nd Executive Producer achievement (50/150).
- Watered my crops. Also watered 8 roses for the daily miles.
- Fished for daily miles.
- Helped Gulliver out with finding 5 communicator parts.
- Sold shells for daily miles. Earned "Go Ahead, Be Shellfish" achievement, part 3 (200/500).
- Planted some peach trees.
- Cheri asked to come to my home. Gifted me a dotted raincoat.
- Played high card, low card with Cheri and won a pet bed from her.
- Donated stego tail and completed the stegosaurus exhibit.
- Had coffee that's "just a little bitter" at The Roost.
- Invited Mabel to The Roost using my Amiibo. Her sisters came along.
- Kapp'n trip. Harvested some tomatoes. Dug up some hollies. Got a gnocchi di carote recipe from a bottle.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I finally unlocked the feature to customize villager homes on my main island.


----------



## xara

*november 5th*
❁ checked the mail; received a blue rocket lamp from whitney
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 elegant, 1 round and 3 flat)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ got a hedge standee diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a berry red full-length dress with pearls from agnes and a pink light-up flower crown from raymond
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ added 2 mole crickets to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it’s turned into a rattloid! 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to an island that had pumpkins (which i harvested) and a gyroid fragment! 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ expanded my storage 
❁ held a ceremony to celebrate the opening of the roost 
❁ visited the roost for the first time (it’s so pretty!) and got myself a cup of coffee :’)
❁ went to harv’s island and donated the 100k bells for saharah’s co-op! i also got a new hairstyle from harriet, checked leif’s stock, and bought black/pink knee braces, a brown basket bag, a red department-store paper bag and a pink instrument case from kicks 
❁ went to work at paradise planning and visited eloise’s vacation home to take a photo of it for my portfolio and earned 2,000 poki! i also designed a home with woodsy smells for stu, which he loved, earned 6,000 poki, and bought an evergreen ash, a yoga mat and a small vase! 
❁ beau taught me how to make pear jelly!  
❁ sold some stuff to the twins 
❁ shot down a balloon and got an indigo blue butterfly visiting kimono 
❁ crafted a shovel 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ withdrew bells from the ABD
❁ helped out gulliver  
❁ checked the shops; bought 10 pieces of purple wrapping paper and a ladder set-up kit recipe from nook’s, and rose-print skirts (all variants) from able’s 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements and redeemed miles for a corrugated iron fence diy


----------



## Snek

I got many glowing moss DIYs including the suspicious cauldron and hanging glowing moss. My favourite I got today was the glowing moss boulder. I have a feeling my island is going to decorated to the max with these items lol

I got my HHP level to KK venue party. I really enjoy the HHP DLC, it adds so much to the game. Its totally worth the price!

Tomorrow I can order from the Roost on the go! I havent gone into the Roost as much as I thought since I spend most of my time in HHP

I got max storage for my second PC! My main PC and island rep got the max storage a few days ago. Can never have too much storage in AC!


----------



## Rinpane

Unlocked villager home redecoration today. So I gave Sprocket the home interior he deserves. (Or if anything, it’s better than the basic one?)



Spoiler: Before | After









I debated copy-pasting his normal home interior, however I decided to not make it 100% accurate in the end.



I had fun~ I’m probably going to redecorate Vesta’s house next; she has basic wooden furniture as well.

Also HHP was enjoyable but since I often go into detail, I’m cutting it short in case I spoil something for someone.


----------



## magicaldonkey

travelled with kapp'n to an island where there was finally something cool/interesting !! picked up 10 vines and 12 glowing moss (pretty funkyy). saw sprinkle at the roost and talked to sly. also traded some DIY recipes and a food recipe, watered various plants (want them all to grow so i can harvest stuff at the same time) ;w; but other then that i haven't done a whole lot recently! was watching jumanji: the next level that was recently added to netflix and have had school work ;D


----------



## xara

*november 6th*
❁ checked the mail; received letters from raymond and tom nook, and a golden yellow geisha wig from gulliver 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 round, 1 flat and 3 skinny)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a gold helmet diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a white robot hero tee from raymond and a bamboo-screen wall from agnes
❁ delivered a package to fauna for raymond and got a green shirt with striped vest in return 
❁ returned a lost pouch to audie and got light blue bunny ears in return 
❁ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ went to the roost and got a cup of coffee 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it’s turned into a boioingoid! 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to an island that had mums, pumpkins (which i harvested), a gyroid fragment, and a diy bottle that had a sugar crepe recipe in it! 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found 
❁ went to harv’s island and donated the 100k bells for redd’s co-op
❁ got a new hairstyle from harriet 
❁ checked leif’s and kicks’ stocks, but they unfortunately didn’t have anything of interest today 
❁ bought a hallway wall, some natural flooring, a skull rug, a brown shaggy rug and a green hawaiian quilt rug from saharah
❁ went to work at paradise planning and designed a contrast courtyard for queenie that she loved! i also learnt how to polish furniture, earned 6,000 poki, bought an afternoon-tea set (i’m so happy this is back!) and a store shelf, talked to lottie about faculties and took some glowing moss and vines home with me
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ margie taught me how to make a mixed-fruits crepe, and whitney taught me how to make plain scones! 
❁ invited frett to the campsite for the first time, crafted him an iron hanger stand, and got a blue steampunk hat in return 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ withdrew some bells from the ABD
❁ ordered a bulldozer and 4 plain cardboard boxes
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. break” with sprinkle and fuchsia 
❁ checked the shops; bought tees with silicon bibs (all variants) from able’s 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Bizhiins

Today, I:
Finally figured out a layout for my villager homes, shops, and museum and started officially grinding out the cliffs and river design.
Had Nana visit my home.
Got Redd and Cyrus at Harv’s island and used Cyrus to craft and bunch of items, instead of having to collect the materials and craft them myself.
Got a new room in my place.
Realized I really like Dotty a lot as a villager.
Caught a sea pig and donated it to the museum - whew that was hard.


----------



## Pig-Pen

I've acomplished absolutely nothing as i've been hunting foe Sasha/Tiansheng/Shino alllllllll day.


----------



## maria110

I visited a Kapp'n island and found... A STRINGFISH!!!!!  Finally!  I also received a photo from lovely Paula and did a bunch of other stuff.  I went island hopping hoping to find another new villager for the island where I already have Shino and Quinn but no luck. Mathilda moved in but I already have her photo from the times she was on my gothic islands.  I will have to get my hands on amiibo cards for Ione and Sasha and the others.


----------



## xara

*november 7th*
❁ checked the mail; received letters from beau and the HHA, and items i ordered
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 round, 1 skinny and 3 flat)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a cherry tart recipe from my daily diy bottle and learnt it! 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a mint tee with silicon bib from raymond and a green zap suit from agnes 
❁ did a treasure hunt with audie and found the treasure (red simple sunglasses) in less than 2 minutes! 
❁ gave a pre-caught banded dragonfly to agnes and got a blue bomber-style jacket in return 
❁ cooked a grilled sea bass with herbs
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ harvested my tomatoes and potatoes for the first time
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got a green anthurium plant and 5 iron nuggets
❁ caught some deep-sea creatures 
❁ got a pearl from pascal 
❁ stopped by the roost and got myself a cup of coffee — i’ll be able to order coffee to go starting tomorrow! 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a stelloid!
❁ midge taught me how to make orange marmalade, and fuchsia taught me how to make a mushroom crepe! 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to an island that had roses, a gyroid fragment, and a diy bottle that had a green bamboo mat diy in it (which i needed!)
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found 
❁ went to harv’s island and donated the 100k bells for reese and cyrus’ co-op
❁ got a new hairstyle from harriet 
❁ checked leif’s, kicks’ and saharah’s stocks, but they didn’t have anything of interest today 
❁ bought a colourful light stick, 2 vanilla soft serves, a chocolate cone, a matcha donut, canned grape juice and a pocket magazine from redd
❁ went to work at paradise planning and designed a dream bamboo garden for chester that he (and i) loved! i earned 6,000 poki, bought a mining car and an owl clock, and took some more glowing moss and vines home with me! i also spoke with niko, and he gave me a vine hanging chair diy!
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ ordered 5 plain cardboard boxes 
❁ withdrew some bells from the ABD
❁ invited frett to the campsite for the 2nd time, crafted him a tiki torch, and got brown warrior armour in return 
❁ bought 210 turnips from daisy mae 
❁ checked the shops
❁ completed some nook mile achievements and redeemed miles for a green bamboo fence diy


----------



## ajaxcqre

I didn’t have much time to play today, so I focused on hunting for either sherb or shino and they BOTH came home!!!! one after another!! I have some extra NMT left over I’ll probably use so I’m really happy  I also cleaned up my town a bit and once I get the 3 stars I’ll focus on making it pretty!


----------



## Khaelis

Started the process of flattening my island earlier, but perhaps doing it in the middle of the night was a poor choice... only really managed to do the top layer of cliffs. I'll do the rest later...


----------



## xara

*november 8th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from fuchsia, a bamboo-shoot soup recipe from daisy mae and items i ordered
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 rare, 1 flat and 2 round)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
❁ got an orange dress diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue cavalier shirt from agnes and some common flooring from raymond 
❁ put stuff into storage 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ dug up a wallopoid and a squeakoid
❁ dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
❁ crafted a net and 2 shovels
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ shot down 3 balloons and got a black paintball mask, 5,000 bells and pink silly glasses
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into an aluminoid!
❁ stopped by the roost and got a takeout coffee 
❁ hung out with sprinkle at her house for the first time! i bought her typewriter, we played a card game (i won a green bath-towel wrap), and she gave me a copy of “k.k. marathon” (her favourite song) when i left <3
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to an island that had carrots (which i harvested)!! the island also had pansies, a gyroid fragment, and a diy bottle that had a seafood pizza recipe in it! 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment and carrots i found 
❁ received a random gift (a red flannel shirt) from midge 
❁ went to harv’s island and donated the 100k bells for katrina’s co-op
❁ got a new hairstyle from harriet 
❁ had cyrus customize my storage shed to the damaged variant 
❁ bought sugarcane and pink-plumeria bush starts from leif! 
❁ bought a genuine valiant statue from redd!!
❁ bought black/red knee braces, a light blue apparel-shop paper bag, a gold furoshiki bag and a light blue tiny-flower-print tote bag from kicks
❁ bought a white european-style wall, some club flooring, grey floor tiles and a white exercise mat from saharah 
❁ went to work at paradise planning and talked to lottie about the workbench she had wardell order! i also designed a mushroom forest for alli that she loved, earned 9,000 poki and the rank of ‘promising designer’, and bought a hanger rack and a full-length mirror!
❁ fuchsia taught me how to make minestrone soup, and agnes taught me how to make pound cake! 
❁ planted and watered my sugarcane starts 
❁ convinced audie that our current secret greeting is fine 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a pair of shattered glasses 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ withdrew some bells from the ABD
❁ ordered 5 plain cardboard boxes 
❁ invited frett to the campsite for the 3rd time, crafted him a tea table, and got a grey edo-period merchant outfit in return. he’s officially moving in, and midge is officially moving out! 
❁ said farewell to midge 
❁ commissioned a mole cricket model from flick 
❁ checked the shops; bought a blue flower tabletop mirror and a black/blue gaming chair from nook’s, and round-frame glasses (all variants) from able’s
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## rosabelle

Unlocked Sahara on Harv's island
My new crops grew today (yay)
Did a bunch of trades and managed to get truck (for my farm) gaming desk, gaming chair, bistro table and dessert case! Definitely going to get to decorating with these soon once I order enough (5 day limit still a pain in the a**)
And as I was typing this I forgot to go visit an island through Kapp'n lol so I'm going to go do that now~


----------



## SirOctopie

I moved out Chai this morning. I had to move in a camper because she was the last villager to move in to my island, and I needed her to have the thought bubble (poor Drago, I'll add you back once I have Shino). I didn't realize how fast of a method TT is. Took me only 5 or 6 resets before I got her to move away.

Then I spent most of the day island hopping for Shino. I poured all of my NM on tickets, and after 70+ islands, I had zero luck. OTL No Shino, but I did run into Ione, Sherb, and Zoe (one of the returning old villagers). I think the game gave me too much luck when I was island hopping and got Francine, followed by Chrissy in less than 10 tickets. It thought I had too much power and decided not to bless me with Shino as a way to make the universe balanced again. That's the only way I can justify my terrible luck today.

Won't be island hopping again for a long time I think; I need to financially recover my NM from this disaster lol. Decided to just buy a spoofed amiibo card because I absolutely hate villager hunting and I really want Shino on my island.


----------



## Autumn247

paid for the final shop to be opened on Harv's island (Kick's)
Bought a chandelier in Nooks Cranny 
I plan on playing a bit more later tonight


----------



## deana

November 10 

-Isabelle announced that Flick was here! Might try to get a model made later if I can get enough bugs 
-Went to check out both shops, Nooks was selling short simple panel today and I bought some wrapping paper
-Talked to my villagers 
-Watered my crops
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree, harvested a fully grown money tree
-Sold my turnips at another players island -thank you Sara? !!
-Went to visit Harv's island, checked out what was available from the vendors there
-Paid to unlock Leifs shop at Harv's
-Got my fortune told by Katrina 
-Got my hair styled by Harriet 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Étoile and Ken
-Did some terraforming of my star gazing area
-Peewee invited me over to his house so I hung out with him for a bit and we played high card, low card. He also gave me a copy of K.K. Rock to commemorate my first visit to his house 
-Went on my daily Kapp'n tour, went to a pumpkin filled island
-Buried my gyroid fragment and dug up yesterdays gyroid (squeezoid)
-Finished the day by stopping by the Roost for a coffee


----------



## LuchaSloth

Had a coffee at the cafe
Gathered mushrooms
Checked the shops
Went to Harv's island
Obtained a new haircut
Bought art from Redd (and did the lottery a few times)
Bought sugarcane and tomato starts from Leif
Funded the campsite for Cyrus and Reese
Visited a Kap'n island
Chopped some wood and hit some rocks (it was a spring island with cheery blossoms, but nothing great)
Found a DIY bottle on the island, which I didn't have (blossom viewing lantern)
Dug up a gyroid fragment
Buried/watered the gyroid fragment on my island
Planted/watered my sugar and tomato starts


----------



## xara

was too tired to play on tuesday, so i’m slightly behind. 

*november 9th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle, the mole cricket model i commissioned from flick, the genuine valiant statue i bought from redd and items i ordered
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 2 flat and 3 skinny)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a mixed-fruits tart recipe from my daily diy bottle and learnt it!
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a pale blue checkered sweater vest from raymond and a pink western shirt from agnes 
❁ sprinkle was sick today, so i brought her some medicine and got a red open track jacket in return 
❁ had someone come over so they could catalog a few items 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ got a gold rose wreath diy from margie and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ dug up a green tremoloid and a white squeakoid 
❁ dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got a mush log diy and 5,000 bells
❁ added the mush log diy to my spare diys pile 
❁ made pear jelly 
❁ threw some stuff out 
❁ added a genuine valiant statue to the spare art collection i’ve put aside in case i get a 2nd island 
❁ harvested my tomatoes, potatoes and pumpkins
❁ received a random gift (a berry red full-length dress with pearls) from whitney 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a purple petaloid!
❁ went to the roost and got a cup of coffee
❁ caught some fishes 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to a summer island that had vines, glowing moss, plumeria bushes, a gyroid fragment and a glowing-moss boulder diy! i gathered up the vines and glowing moss, dug up 7 pink plumeria bushes, and learnt the diy! 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment 
❁ planted my new plumeria bushes 
❁ bought a pink cook cap with logo from raymond
❁ went to harv’s island and donated 100k bells for tortimer’s co-op
❁ got a new hairstyle from harriet
❁ had my friendship with agnes analyzed by katrina, and had her perform a special friendship blessing as well!
❁ went to work at paradise planning and designed my first faculty; a school! trying to decide on how i wanted it to look was a lil stressful, but i’m ultimately pretty proud of how it turned out! i earned 25,000 poki for the job, and bought myself a black bubble machine, a pink large covered round table and a grey/blue baseball set! i also found a small wooden partition diy on the beach, and gathered up the vines and glowing moss that grew back! 
❁ whitney taught me how to make orange pie, and fuchsia taught me how to make potato curry! 
❁ hung out with raymond at his place! we played a card game (i won a blue poncho-style sweater), and he gave me a copy of “k.k. cruisin’” when i left! 
❁ sold stuff to the twins
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed some pastel puzzle flooring and a yellow cute tea table 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ withdrew bells from the ABD
❁ bought a twinkling painting from redd 
❁ checked the shops; bought medicine, a black vintage desk and a white bottle crate from nook’s, and delivery jackets (all variants), shirts with striped vests (all except green) and rose-print slacks (all variants) from able’s 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements, including “executive producer” milestone #2 and “come home to the roost” milestone #1, and redeemed miles for a log fence diy


----------



## th8827

Designed several vacation homes, including one for Ankha and Lucky.
Upgraded my Restaurant to have a new room. Made it into a rooftop patio.
Ordered Moroccan furniture from HHP.
Hosted a Cooking recipe.
Visited people to get recipes.
Hosted another recipe.


----------



## rosabelle

So all my crops grew today and I am able to see how my farm looks like~ (still need to decorate the lower part of it but I'll get to it once I get the pile of cardboard boxes diy ;u; )
Unlocked the last RV on Harv's island! Saved Tortimer for last :')
Worked at HHD and was able to design for Vesta!
Did some trades today + cataloging so I was able to get some of the furniture I needed to order
Lucked on getting vine island (if that's what it's called lol) last night so I was able to decorate my campsite area with vines + replaced my hydrangea bushes lining my beach with plumeria bushes


----------



## Regalli

November 10th:
Kapp’n took me to an island with tomatoes, giving me my third new crop (along with carrots and sugar cane, the latter of which was ready to harvest.)
Kicks opened his stand at Harvey’s, leaving just Saharah to go. (I actually forgot to finish hers off at first, but ultimately went back and did so.)
Redd had a solemn painting at his stand, AKA the painting that haunts me to this day from New Leaf. A fake solemn painting, of course, to add to his fake wild painting half. Honestly, at this point if I got a real solemn painting as anything but the last piece of art in my museum, I think I might be disappointed. It just wouldn’t feel RIGHT, you know?
Katrina told me I’d have improved luck with friendship. When I returned to my island, Sherb pinged me the next time he saw me and said that he’d checked the charts and we were platinum snack buddies, and then gave me… a jackhammer. XD At this point he is the oldest villager I have who hasn’t given me a photo, and after Sylvia gave me hers shortly afterwards, there’s only two of them who haven’t. Also, Flurry asked for a special greeting, so hopefully her photo will be soon. Who knows if Sherb will beat her to the punch, though.
CJ was in town and I’d gotten some seafood recipes I could now do with tomatoes, so I did some significant fishing. By chance, I caught two blowfish without really trying, so I caught a third to make that my collectable this time. Learned the blue marlin and barred knifejaw carpaccio recipes. Also did some swimming, netting me two sweet shrimp for seafood salad (once squid are back in season, anyway) and the first seaweed I’d gotten since the update dropped, plus a scallop I traded for a pearl. Pretty good all told!
Over at HHP, was promoted to Famous Designer and made my first Amiibo house for Rover. Ended up making it a throwback to GCN. I love Rover.


----------



## SirQuack

Today I did every single daily task you can think of, but mainly spent the rest of the time fishing an bug catching trying to rack up more bells as quickly as I can. Perhaps I should get back into turnips. Too tedious though.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I finished terraforming my 2nd island (Despite me having 2 villagers and the Resident Services not being built yet) I donated a lot of stuff to blathers to build the museum and I put down the shop. Before anyone asks I did move my Resident from the last island before it was deleted to the main island and then I deleted the save data from the 2nd island, lastly I moved the resident from the main island to the new island so they became Resident Representative. My dream address is in the signature if you want to check it out.


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## deana

November 11

-Checked out both shops, Nooks was selling an elegant sofa so I bought that up right away
-Talked to my villagers
-Cookie taught me the recipe for cake salé
-Gave out some wrapped fruits
-Cleaned up some flowers that grew in the rain yesterday
-Got the DIY recipes for mush wall and acorn rug from balloons!
-Skye asked me to move out! I have been waiting for her to ask for a little while now so I agreed 
-Went over to Harv's island to see what was going on over there (and get my elegant sofa customized)
-Got my fortune told by Katrina, she predicted bad luck for me so I bought her purification
-Harvested all of my fully grown crops 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Did some more terraforming on my star gazing area


----------



## JulianSG16

I spent all day at work, but when I got home at 11pm and booted up Stitches said he was hungry so I baked him a Sea Bass pie.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Lottie declared me a Superstar Designer on HHP.  I furnished *vacation homes for Norma, Quinn, June, Wendy and Poppy. *A lot of fun was had!


----------



## tadpolecowboy

Yesterday I finally unlocked terraforming on my new island, so I spent this morning recreating an area of my old island by repeatedly visiting it in a dream and taking pictures. I spent so much time in it on my old island that I didn't want to leave this adorable little lunch spot in a valley. Now all I need is to spruce it up with a ton of flowers!


----------



## Bluebellie

All I’ve accomplished since the update is to turn into a hoarder. I do not want to update my storages since I only want 5 rooms. So I now have my whole island as storage


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally started decorating my villager neighbourhood with new items such as the gazebo that’s not centred in the middle of a stream. So far it looks miles better than before and centres up nicely with my zen bridge. Up next is placing two diagonal bridges underneath so I get my triple bridge view as well as an island in the middle that will become a garden plaza, unless I change my mind… again


----------



## JemAC

*7th November *fallen a bit behind with posting 

opened the mail - received my Nook Miles orders and a Weight Bench from Bill
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Water Pump DIY which I already knew 
purchased a Shopping Basket from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Blossoming Kimono from Able Sisters 
popped a couple of balloons - received some clay and a Ski Mask
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Golden Wall DIY from Raymond which I already knew
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
picked up some glowing moss and some vines
dug up a gyroid fragment
collected a message bottle from the beach and learnt the Glowing-Moss Dress DIY

completed a couple of trades
crafted and customised some items
did a bit more island decorating
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Bobbo

I had coffee with Resetti at The Roost!


----------



## mitfy

i got so so lucky, i went to go villager hunting and got the one that i wanted on my SECOND try! i honestly didn't expect to get her (faith) at all and was planning to just settle for one i liked enough. i could not believe my luck im so happy!!!  i tt'd a day to get vivian out so when i went back to today faith was moving in, so tomorrow she'll be fully settled 
i also got like 129k from chip today. kapp'n gave me a rainy island, where i caught 2 coelacanths and 4 sturgeons, along with other fish. :]


----------



## Clock

I did my daily stuff by checking the stores
Had coffee
Did stretches
Look for scallops
Do nook mile + achievements
I'll do more later though


----------



## th8827

I got a Cherry Blossom Kapp'n Island. Did some fishing there, but no new recipes.
Got several new Recipes from visiting people's islands.
Designed several new Vacation Homes. I think that today's batch was some of my best work. However, some of the houses on the HHN still outclass my builds by a country mile.
Ordered a Dormant Volcano from Wardell. That thing was expensive.
Ordered KK Khoomei from KK Slider.


----------



## SnowHunterWing

Got a new switch today which means... new island to play with!

Day 1:
- Found my new island rather quickly, only 30 minutes of resetting. Starting villagers were Reniegh and Tad.
- Quickly found a fantastic spot for all three of our tents.
- Successfully became an errand boy for Tom Nook, and completed all his tasks.
- Quickly fetched enough local creatures for Tom Nook to let me set up Blather's tent.
- After about an hour and a half, casually got the first 5,000 Nook Miles to pay off the first loan.
- Asked for a house.
- Caught a bunch of local creatures for Blathers the following day.
- Finished a few Nook Miles+ tasks for quick and easy Nook Miles.
- Sold off all the extra creatures I didn't need for the Museum. Lots of Bells.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

WARNING: LONG POST AHEAD 

As y'all have probably guessed, I fell behind on posting my daily reports--AGAIN  Lesson Learned: do NOT put off writing everything down until the end of the day. You'll likely end up putting it off until the next day, and then the next, and then it will all snowball downhill from there. Record as you play and post when you're done, trust me. Future You will appreciate it.

I do have them all written down, but I'm gonna post in segments so that I don't drown anyone in text (as these recent entries have been much longer than previous reports). So, here's November 5th-8th:

11/5
• Was startled by the sudden appearance of the Island 101 tips appearing on the loading screen. 
• Was surprised by Isabelle; she actually announced who was visiting today! (It was C.J.!)
• Recieved a thank-you letter from Rhonda (a copy of K.K. Ballad) 
• Chatted with Pashmina (out for a stroll), Rhonda (chilling at home), Patty (busy fishing), Pekoe (out and about), Mathilda (enjoying a nice sandwich), and Kitty (hanging out in the plaza).
• Ended up receiving a new shirt from Pashmina: a cook's coat!
• Realized I'd forgotten to tell Blathers that I'd found Brewster yesterday, so I made sure to stop by and tell him. That being said, the museum's gonna be closed tomorrow for the remodel. 
• Ran into C.J. near Resident Services. After finishing his fishing challenge (Small-fry), I brought him three squids for a collectible.
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters! (I friggin love the steampunk dresses and hats!!!)
• Got to buy new stuff from the Nooklings! (The current availability of the pitfall seed recipe made me laugh  )
• Caught bitterlings, yellow perches, and a blowfish for collectible specimen storage! (My fishing rod broke in the process, though, so I had to craft a new one)
• Learned a lot of new cooking recipes from catching fish! (Ie. Aji fry, sautéed olive flounder, sea-bass pie, barred-knifejaw carpaccio, karei no nitsuke, pesce all'acqua pazza)
• Put away more Halloween decorations, started bringing out mushroom items.
• Popped a balloon, got five lumps of clay out of it. 
• Cleared out a LOT of storage space...
• Crafted some items I hadn't made yet. 
• Hit rocks to replenish my material stores. 
• Dug up the gyroids I'd buried yesterday; got a whistloid and a flutteroid!
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment. Also, accidentally learned how to clap during his shanty! (Then discovered I was only allowed one trip per day. Bummer.)
• Made three of the new dishes I learned how to make! (If only cooking were so easy in real life...  )

11/6
• Took the squid model out of the mail. 
• Ended up finding all of today's fossils in the small field outside Rhonda's house...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty (who was actually cooking, to my surprise), Pashmina (walking along the beach), Mathilda (on walkabout, gathering sticks), Pekoe (shopping at the Able Sisters), and Rhonda (who had dozed off while standing in her home).
• Patty showed me how to make pumpkin pound cake! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved a stelloid! 
• Later helped Mathilda deliver a package to Patty (it had ended up at the former's house on accident).
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters! Was also overjoyed to see that the maximum custom-design limit had increased! 
• Discovered I could customize some fences! 
• Popped a balloon, got five chunks of iron from it. 
• Attended Slider's Show; he played K.K. Hop (a new track I didn't have yet!). Also discovered I could clap during the show! 
• Deposited some bells into savings.
• Bought some more new things from the Nook kiosk. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n, retrieved a gyroid fragment...and nine wheat plants!!! (My farm preparations begin now!) Also found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for pickled vegetable inside, and hit the first "Set Sail for Adventure" milestone! 
• Finally got to make some flour, along with some dishes I hadn't been able to make before, and hit my first "Mmm-Mmm-Miles" milestone! 
• Hung Brewster's picture up in the kitchen (I felt it was a fitting spot).
• Found a temporary spot to plant the wheat sprouts, and also watered them. 
• FINALLY got around to visiting Harv, and was surprised by the appearance of Harriet. After Harv had explained his idea to me, I was more than happy to lend a hand. That being said, each one of those Gyroids ended up with with a huge chunk of change (25k bells each).
• Decided to see what a group stretching session would be like (I started with buttons). It took me a little to get the hang of the motions, but I did enjoy seeing everyone who'd decided to join in.
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers. 

11/7 (Café Grand opening!)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 236,617 points (I expected the drop, since October's over now).
• Found a lost notebook near where I'd deposited the wheat plants. After asking around a bit, I was able to return it to its owner: Pashmina. 
• Watered the wheat!
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved an Oinkoid! 
• Gayle was cooking today; she taught me how to make a mixed-fruits crepe!
• Chatted with Rhonda (who decided I needed a pair of tweed pants), Pashmina (out for a stroll), Patty (chilling at home), Pekoe (out and about), and Mathilda (wandering around the plaza).
• Almost everyone expressed their excitement at the Roost opening up 
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew! ). Afterwards, I chatted with her for a bit, and then she wandered off to go work out. 
• Visited Brewster at the Roost (I love what he did with the place!). I ordered a cup; although, since I don't actually like coffee, I'm just pretending it's hot chocolate instead. I tried to chat with him, but didn't get very far 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment.
• Cleared out some more storage space. 
• Bought some more wrapping paper. 
• Changed one of my wand outfits up so that I'd have something proper to work out in. (That being said, I was playing late, so no group stretch happened today) 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

11/8
• Recieved a piece of artwork in the mail from Rex... Not only was it a fake, but I also already had the real one on display at the museum. Better luck next time, Rex-y boy. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved a xylophoid! Also reached the first "Gyroid Getter" milestone! 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Sterling, the Avian Knight (I couldn't tell what kind of bird he was...). Seemed like a cool guy, in all honesty. 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty (chilling at home), Pekoe and Mathilda (singing and dancing together in the plaza), Pashmina (who decided I needed a viking helmet), and Rhonda (shopping at the Able Sisters).
• Gulliver washed up on shore again. It took me a while to find the missing pieces of his phone. 
• Delivered the gifts! (It took me a little while to track everyone down, I'll admit) 
• Pashmina was cooking up a storm; she taught me how to make potato potage!
• Got to buy a lot of new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Got to buy some new stuff from the Nooklings!
• Later helped Kitty acquire a wharf roach; it took me a little while to find and catch one. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Not much difference in his expressions yet. 
• Attended a group stretching session. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment. Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for pull-apart bread inside! 
• Visited Harv's island again; each gyroid recieved another big chunk of change (each one is now halfway to their donation goals!)
• Picked the wheat, watered the plants, and made flour with it (regular and whole-grain). Ended up hitting the first "Executive Producer" milestone! 
• Made more dishes I hadn't prepared yet! 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers.


----------



## xara

still a bit behind as i’ve been too tired and busy to play. 

*november 10th*
❁ checked the mail; received a mama panda from audie and the twinkling painting i bought from redd 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 round, 2 skinny and 2 flat)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
❁ got a tall garden rock diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black dynamic tank top from raymond and a blue subway-tile wall from agnes
❁ crafted an acoustic guitar and a shovel 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ did a few trades
❁ caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ made some bamboo-shoot soup
❁ welcomed frett to the island!! 
❁ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
❁ bought a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee at the roost, and brewster gave me the roost sablé cookie recipe!  
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s island tours; he took me to an autumn island that had maple leaves, acorns, a gyroid fragment and a red-leaf pile diy! i caught 3 maple leaves, picked up 6 acorns, dug up the gyroid fragment and added the diy to my spare diys pile! 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a yellow petaloid! 
❁ buried and watered the new gyroid fragment 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a purple terry-cloth nightgown 
❁ went to harv’s island and got a new hairstyle from harriet 
❁ had katrina tell me my luck for the day; apparently my belongings luck will improve, which is ironic since my shovel broke lol 
❁ bought 4 white european-style walls from saharah 
❁ went to work at paradise planning and leif came to give a talk about flowers at the school i designed, and i’m now able to use hybrid flowers to decorate!! i also designed a slugger’s dugout for tybalt that he liked, and bought myself a black cool dining table, a black modern cash register and a natural wooden pendant light, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a glowing-moss hood diy and learned it!
❁ fuchsia taught me how to make fruit pizza, and agnes taught me how to make fruit scones! 
❁ received a random gift (a pink toy box) from margie 
❁ hung out with raymond at my place! he brought me an orange fast-food uniform, we played a card game (i won a chick kids’ smock), and i showed him all my rooms!
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ ordered a white projection screen 
❁ bought a yellow simple tote bag, a blue checkered backpack and a black instrument case from kicks 
❁ checked the shops; bought a silver salad bar, a red card tower and 10 pieces of green wrapping paper from nook’s, and warrior armours (all except brown) from able’s 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ invited ione to the campsite for the 1st time, crafted her a natural square table, and received a red conductor’s jacket in return 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Today I....

Checked my Mail and got the items I ordered the day before
Cleaned up my island and beaches of shells sticks rocks and weeds
Dug up my fossils
Found my money spot and planted my tree
Harvested the previous Money tree
Found the money rock 
donated fossils
Bought 410 Turnips for 92 bells a bunch
Checked in with Tinmy and Tommy bought a deep freezer and an outdoor table 
Participate in Opening Ceremony for Sable and Mabel
Visited the Tailors shop 
Visited the Nook Miles to get my daily Miles and purchase an assortment of DIYs and check the daily shoping catalog
Found out K.K will be finally visiting tomorrow now that I have my island is.         
Visited HHP to work and completed my 10th house. Had my party. Bought an Ash Tree with Poki.


----------



## Bizhiins

I’m finally designing different themed areas in my town, and making paths. 
I’m working on making fenced areas for hybrids to grow.
I’m also halfway through building the inclines and bridges I want. I had to demolish them all and re build them because the inclines didn’t match up evenly with the buildings.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

So far today I actually remembered to buy turnips since the price was decent. 
I got fossils assessed and sold them. 
I had coffee at Brewsters and will finally be able to get coffee to go starting tomorrow. 
I did a mystery island tour, but sadly it is not one of the rare islands.. it was the same island I've seen the last few times I've done it. 
I cleaned up some of the island and sold items.


----------



## tadpolecowboy

Today I'm working more on my island layout! My house is now approximately in the right spot, and my yard and the valley next to my house are coming into shape. The entrance to my island is what I'm working on now, I'm trying to make the path to my resident services nice like one on my old island. We'll see how it comes out!


----------



## magicaldonkey

sly sent me such a wholesome letter!! i watered my crops, found a couple of gyroids and i went to work for the first time in a little while ! i designed holiday homes for pudge, claude and maple. also found quinn on a mystery tour and invited her to my island - she's rlly cute!! uwu


----------



## Sucrose

I added some path borders and terraformed my entrance


----------



## JemAC

*8th November*

opened the mail - received some Leopard-Print Flooring from Vivian
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and learnt a recipe for Fish and Chips
spoke to Kicks and purchased some Embroidered Shoes
purchased a Key Tray from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Checkered Sweater Vest and some Plaid Shorts from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received a Lovely Chair
caught and sold some bugs
visited Harv’s Island;
spoke to Cyrus and had a Plaza Bench customised
purchased some sugarcane starts from Leif
learnt a new hairstyle from Harriet
donated the full amount to fund Redd’s RV

spoke to my villagers - Julian gifted me a Stache and Glasses
picked up the Wooden End Table DIY from Diana which I already knew 
crafted and customised some items
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
dug up a gyroid fragment 
caught some cherry-blossom petals 
picked up a message bottle from the beach and received the Sakura-Wood Wall DIY which I already knew 

checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## CanuckChick

I finally had time to invite my friend over for coffee to try the water trick but did not know you have to empty your pocket of all bells. I had 157 bells on me so it did not work till I emptied it at my ABD.

Then she got stuck in her seat since she wanted to sit on the stool but I was exiting the Roost at the same time as her talking to Brewster & that trapped her there lol.

Had to kick her out to release her


----------



## xara

*november 11th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from agnes, raymond’s photo and a chitose ame from @Rairu (glad to see you’re playing again!)!! 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 rare, 1 round, 1 skinny and 2 flat)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
❁ got a steel-frame wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue nurse’s dress uniform from agnes 
❁ returned a lost pouch to whitney and got a  light blue tiny party cap in return 
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got 5,000 bells and green fragrance sticks 
❁ caught some deep-sea creatures 
❁ harvested my pumpkins, tomatoes, potatoes, carrots and sugarcane 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown bwongoid!
❁ margie taught me how to make apple tarts!
❁ got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost; brewster offered me pigeon milk for the first time, and tommy came by for a takeaway coffee as well! 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to an island that had cosmos, a gyroid fragment and a leaf umbrella diy (which i already know)
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment 
❁ went to harv’s island and got 4 acorns from cornimer!! 
❁ had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me that my luck with health will diminish , so i allowed her to purify me 
❁ went to work at paradise planning and designed a restroom refuge  for lionel that he loved, unlocked the partition wall diy, earned 9,000 poki, bought a black short file cabinet, white moroccan lights and a red shopping basket, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a spare vine hanging chair diy and got an elegant brown rug from lucy! 
❁ got a yellow star rug diy from celeste and learned it! 
❁ customized raymond’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a cardboard box
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ invited ione to the campsite for the 2nd time, crafted her a cutting board and got a coral plain do-rag in return 
❁ helped out gulliver 
❁ checked the shops; bought a green dreamy hanging decoration from nook’s 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Today I did quite a few auctions along with some town cleaning. 
Sold a whopping 500 of each flour and sugar type (made em all within the hour, here's a tip. Don't try and craft 2000 cooking ingredients in an hour, it really sucks especially when its all an auction).

Outside of that I hit random visitors with nets. That's all the excitement my farm gets nowadays


----------



## kusariyaro

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


managed to snatch a new diy hehe


----------



## cherrygirl

So today (November the 15th) I got a fair bit done:

I removed items/trees/rocks from an area in my island where I’m gonna put in a big lake. I don’t have any ideas for shapes yet but I got the area ready for when I start terraforming it
I planted another money tree/hit all my rocks 
Dug up my gyroids 
Went to HHP and did some jobs there
Created the school and made Willow my teacher
Bought some items from the HHP shop (I really like the other furniture sets especially elegant/ranch) 
Went to harvs island and looked at the new stock/bought some flowers/bushes from lief
Did some terraforming for my entrance (trying to find something that I’m happy with) 
And that’s pretty much it so far. Atm I’m still messing around with my entrance and trying to track down diys/furniture I’m gonna use


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

WARINING: *REALLY* LONG POST 

Here's the rest of my missing reports--
And here's also hoping I stop falling so far behind... 

11/9
• Isabelle announced that C.J. was visiting today. After running into him, he gave me a Big-Time fishing challenge; upon completion, I brought him three bitterlings for a collectible. 
• Recieved a yellow veil in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Watered the wheat. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for a wooden low table inside! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a pansy table), Kitty (out for a stroll), Mathilda (walking along the beach), Patty (busy fishing), and Pekoe
• Rhonda warned me that Pashmina was sick, so I made sure to swing by the store and pick her up some medicine.
• Delivered the gifts! (I waited until Pashmina was feeling a little better before delivering hers)
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved a wallopoid!
• It started raining at 4pm...
• Got to buy some new stuff from the Nooklings! Also bought more wrapping paper and customization kits. 
• Got to buy a lot of new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. He informed me that I'll be able to start ordering "to-go" tomorrow; I'll take that as progress! 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment. Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for a wooden field sign inside! (Also figured out how to skip the shanty by mashing B) After I got back, I waved at him as usual--and he waved back this time!  yay! 
• Customized some items to get them catalogued. 
• Helped Rex solve an arguement with Gayle by delivering an apology gift to her: an after-school jacket (I was surprised to see it was in a color she liked).
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

11/10
• Isabelle announced that Kicks was here today; I made sure to pay him a visit. 
• Took the bitterling model out of the mail. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved an arfoid! Also dug up a sprongoid that appeared from yesterday's rain! 
• Delivered the gifts!
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), Mathilda (out and about), Pashmina (hanging out in the plaza with Kicks), Rhonda (admiring the butterfly exhibit), and Pekoe (hanging out at the aquarium) 
• Got to buy a lot of new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Ordered an extra to go. When I left, I noticed he had a happier expression on his face. 
• Rex showed me how to make minestrone soup... (I don't think he even knows how to spell 'minestrone', lord love him; how does he know how to cook it?)
• Poor Pashmina had fleas! 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment. Ended up finding vines, glowing moss, and plumeria shrubs (of which I took ten home and planted), and found a bottle with a recipe for a glowing-moss rug inside! 
• Cleared out some excess flower growth from yesterday's rainfall. 
• Joined a group stretching session (I used buttons). Ended up reaching the first "Stretch to Refresh" milestone! 
• Made a hot item, chopped some wood to replenish my material stores, and crafted a lot of items to sell. 
• Plucky decided I needed a workout top...
• Found Kitty sweeping the plaza while wearing the maid dress I gave her 
• Popped a balloon and ended up with a helping of curry with rice... weird. 
• Got to buy some new stuff from the Nooklings! Also bought more wrapping paper. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers.
• Went diving; found a scallop, gave it to Pascal, ended up with a pearl. Also cornered a Venus' flower basket against the safety nets (seriously, why is the dang thing so fast?!).
• Ordered new things from the Nook Kiosk! 
• Actually ended up withdrawing from my account today (I know that's what I've been saving it up for, in case I needed it, but still...)
• Visited Harv's island again; each gyroid recieved another big chunk of change (each one is now ¾ of the way to their donation goals!)
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

11/11 (raining) 
• Recieved a thank-you note in the mail from Nook for getting everyone to start stretching. Also recieved a Nook Inc. Leotard. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (walking along the beach), Patty (chilling at home), Mathilda (crafting a golden toilet, which she then showed me how to make), Pekoe (wandering around), Pashmina (working out in the plaza), and Kitty (on a shopping spree at the Able Sisters').
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved a boomoid!
• Redd was visiting today; not only did I get new items, but I also walked out with a moody painting for the museum! 
• The rain stopped at about 7pm...
• Pashmina reminded me that Mathilda's birthday was tomorrow! (... I'm a horrible person, I completely forgot  )
• Got to buy some new stuff from the Nooklings! Also bought more customization kits. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment. For SOME REASON, it was SNOWING on the island here took me to. After charging into warmer clothes, I ran around replenishing my material stores and catching snowflakes. Found a recipe for frozen floor tiles in a bottle that had washed ashore! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. He's starting to be friendlier  I also reached the second "Come Home to the Roost" milestone! 
• Attended another group-stretch session. 
• Made TONS of items to sell, including lots of hot items.  
• Ordered a chitose-ame from the Seasonal Selection, because why not. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers. 
• Ran into Wisp; after helping him out, I recieved a Nordic pendant light as a reward. 
• Ordered new stuff from the Nook kiosk, also withdrew some bells from savings. 
• Visited Harv's island again; each gyroid WOULD have gotten their final donation chunks...if you weren't only able to finish one donation goal at a time. Yup, I learned that one the hard way. 
• Went home and put my excess bells back into savings. 
• Finally got around to celebrating the completion of the Roost!
• Was redecorating my back room for Turkey Day when Harry showed up at my door, asking to hang out. He gave me an orange. I got to take a few photos of the two of us sitting at my kotatsu 

11/12 (Mathilda's b-day, & raining again!)
• Isabelle announced it was Mathilda's birthday...and I realized with steadily rising panic that I FORGOT TO GET HER GIFT READY YESTERDAY!  
• Took the moody painting out of the mail and brought it straight to Blathers.
• Chatted with Pashmina (out for a stroll), Patty and Pekoe (the latter was visiting the former), Rhonda (shopping at Nook's), and Kitty (out and about).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved a Squeakoid!
• Found a recipe for peach jam in a bottle that had washed up on shore! (And as a result, I reached the second "Writing a Cookbook?" milestone!)
• Ended up finding a Sproingoid and a Rattloid thanks to yesterday's rainfall. 
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's rainfall. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Today marks the first he offered to make a cup with pigeon milk (I accepted). When I was getting ready to leave, he stopped me, and gave me a recipe for making the Roost's sablé cookies! I'm so happy to know he's finally feeling at home here! 
• Label was back, this time with a vacation- themed fashion challenge. I dug my summer outfit out of the closet again,  and once again passed with flying colors. She gave me a pair of Labelle sneakers as thanks. 
• Hit rocks to replenish my material stores. 
• Hurriedly tried to find an appropriate gift to give Mathilda, feeling like a horrible friend as I did  I ended up grabbing a velvet stool from storage (I'd been planning to eventually gift it to her, but I didn't plan on this), wrapping it, and hoping for the best...
• Attended Mathilda's birthday party with Harry! Luckily for me, she seemed to love the gift; I still felt like trash, but I was happy she was happy. I made sure to take more than a few pictures.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment. Used the opportunity to gather more materials. 
• Visited Harv's island again; Katrina was finally here!  I had my fortune read (she said I'd have luck with money) and asked her to check my friendship with Kitty, just to see how it worked (apparently, Kitty considers me a very close friend). Maybe she can help me figure out how to get more villager photos? 
• Helped another of Lloid's buddies reach their donation goal, so there'll be a new shop tomorrow! 
• Discovered that Harriet wanted to brush up on her hairdresser skills; I was willing to oblige. The end result was...err, not to my tastes... but I was relieved when she said that was okay, and then gave me my long hair back. 
• Went home and made some peach jam, reaching the second "Mmm-Mmm-Miles" milestone! 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.

11/13
• Isabelle announced that Slider was here! 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label, as well as a thank-you letter from Mathilda.
• Chatted with Pekoe (who, for some reason, was wandering around in my yard...), Kitty (busy fishing), Mathilda (doing an indoor workout), Pashmina and Rhonda (the latter was visiting the former), and Patty (attending Slider's show).
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Rex showed me how to make orange pie (This one's a little more believable for him  )
• Later helped Pashmina return an item she'd borrowed from Mathilda. It turned out to be a nightgown. My guess is that Pashmina slept over one night but had no pajamas, so Mathilda let her borrow it, and then Pashmina brought it home to wash it and then forgot about it. At least, that's my theory. 
• Bought some more wrapping paper
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved a Jingloid!
• Ended up finding an Aluminoid and a Rattloid thanks to yesterday's rainfall. 
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings. 
• Ordered new things using Nook Miles. 
• Ordered a new music track, K.K. Khoomei, from the daily Selection. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. He was a lot quieter today...
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment, also found more vines and glowing moss! After finding a bottle on the beach with a recipe for a full-body glowing-moss suit inside, I used the opportunity to gather up more materials. (Also ended up reaching the second "Set Sail for Adventure" milestone) 
• Attended Slider's show; he played a new song today: Chillwave.
• I had to wait until after Slider's show to give Patty her gift, but she accidentally shut her door in my face when I caught up to her. To be honest, I thought it was hilarious. 
• Visited Harv's island again; Saharah was here!  As tradition dictates, I completely bought get out for the day 
• Helped another of Lloid's buddies reach their donation goal, so there'll be a new shop tomorrow! 
• Decided to ask Katrina for a fortune; she believes my health will improve... (IRL, that'd actually be great  )
• Allowed Harriet to brush up on her skills... unfortunately, the end result was even worse than yesterday's!  Only Kapp'n can pull off the kappa look, I'm afraid...
• Attended a group-stretch session; this time, I used motions. It took a little while to get the hang of it, but I think that'll improve with practice. 

11/14
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,214 points... (I was NOT expecting a drop like that, geez...) I'm gonna have to put a lot more work into that back room...
• Chatted with Kitty (who showed me how to make gnocchi di carote), Rhonda (visiting Harry), Pekoe (out for a stroll), and Mathilda (shopping at Nook's), as well as Pashmina and Patty (who were chilling in the plaza and gossiping over coffee).
• Went to dig up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday...only to realize I'd completely forgotten to water it  back in the dirt it went! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. He's starting to sound much more comfortable. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment; it was also raining with no end in sight on the island we ended up on (good thing I had a raincoat!). Even found a Xylophoid thanks to the rain, as well as a recipe for a golden decorative plate in a bottle that washed ashore! 
• Visited Harv's island again; this time, Tortimer had arrived!  I've missed him, it was great to see him again! 
• Helped another of Lloid's buddies reach their donation goal, so there'll be a new shop tomorrow! 
• Tried to buy Saharah out, only to find that her stock hadn't changed from yesterday's. 
• Decided to ask Katrina for a fortune; once again, she believes my health will improve.
• Allowed Harriet to brush up on her skills... and once again, I wasn't thrilled with the result  I'm starting to wonder if she even knows any long hairstyles... I love her dearly, but that's her third strikeout...
• Put some more decorative work into my back room once I got back. It's finally starting to look more appropriate for Turkey Day, and I even got to put some gyroids on display! 
• Ran into Wisp; after helping him out, I recieved a corner clothing rack as a reward. 
• Only realized after turning in for the day that I'd forgotten to attend a group stretch sesh. Oops.


----------



## JemAC

*9th November*

opened the mail - received some Rhinestone Shades from Diana
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected some seashells and a message bottle from the beach - learnt the Wooden Field Sign DIY
found Gulliver on the beach and agreed to find his communication parts for him
visited Pashmina who was staying at the campsite 
popped a balloon and received some bells
caught and sold some fish
purchased a Bunny Garden Decoration from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Dotted Shorts from Able Sisters 
visited Harv’s Island;
donated the full amount to fund Sahara’s RV
purchased some tomato starts from Leif 
learnt a new hairstyle from Harriet

spoke to my villagers - Fauna gifted me some Rose-Print Slacks
returned a lost item to Raymond and received a Long Chenille Cardigan 
picked up the Shell Table DIY from Rosie which I already knew 
crafted and customised some items 
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
dug up a gyroid fragment 
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Cherry Lamp DIY which I already knew 

checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Brandelis

I spent the whole of Sunday on mystery islands looking for a replacement for Henry.  I'll miss his cute little froggy face and slightly regretted letting him leave.

Although I didn't start off looking for him, I ended up taking Marshal.  I was hoping for OHare or Zell but was quite happy!   I made a ton of bells along the way, selling all the fruits, picking weeds, fishing up sturgeon but I hope I don't have to do that again soon!

Other than that I continued with my island renovations, planting bushes around the museum and building another incline. 

I also completed a HHP plot for Pudge


----------



## Yujian

I went villager hunting and found Ione and immediately took her home.

I then took a mystery island tour and fittingly enough ended up on the shooting star island right after getting Ione.


----------



## Clock

I did some nook mile farming
Bought stuff from Kicks, Ables, Nooks
Got to customize an air conditioner thanks to reese and cyrus
Did the motion version of the aerobics for fun
Went to roost 2 times
Went sea diving for scallops to get a pearl
Went to moss/vineisland
And so on


----------



## JemAC

*10th November*

opened the mail - received a Camo Wall from Bill and an Alpinist Hat from Gulliver 
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Brown Herringbone Wall DIY which I already knew 
purchased a Hanger Rack from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Corte Skirt from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some bells 
caught and sold some bugs
visited Harv’s Island;
purchased a Blue Medium Round Mat and a Fluffy Rug from Sahara
learnt a new hairstyle from Harriet 
donated the full amount to fund Katrina’s RV

spoke to my villagers - stopped Molly from moving 
picked up the Acoustic Guitar DIY from Raymond which I already knew 
did a bit of island decorating 
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
picked up carrots and dug up some carrot sprouts
dug up a gyroid fragment 
collected a message bottle from the beach and learnt the recipe for an Orange Smoothie

checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## maria110

I received Quinn's photo, so now I can move her to my gothic island where her house will match better. Yay!  I'm using an amiibo for Knox to move her.  Now that castle items are in the game, I need to invite cranky chicken Knox back to the main island.  Very glad to have his amiibo card since he's one of my favorite villagers.  I also received Wade's photo.

What I need to do later today is move my secondary character's stuff to the beaches so my island rep can pick it all up.  Then I can delete my secondary and move my house to that plot.  With greater storage available I won't need a secondary character.  

The other thing I need to do is figure out my paths and do some laying of paths.  I've been working on it but can't make up my mind so it's all kind of a mess.


----------



## Beanz

[deleted]
wrong thread oops


----------



## MadisonBristol

Checked turnip prices.
Visited Petri, who is moving in today.
Checked what Redd was selling and which paintings I already owned. I bought the Jolly Painting.
Got coffee.
Downloaded a Petri pattern.
Visited Harv's island and got my fortune. Also took a picture with all my villagers to celebrate Petri moving in.
Went to work just to check who is visiting. Octavian, Drago, and Hamlet are all visiting, who are all great. Also I ran into Joan in the hospital, which was unexpected.


----------



## OLoveLy

checked all stores for the new items 2.0 and finally got the framed photo of Coco! ;-; thank you Coco!!


----------



## rosabelle

Finished moving some fruit trees I had from my old orchard to the new one below my farm.
Got my ordered cardboard box furniture and crafted a bunch of pile of cardboard boxes (tysm to the user who sold me the DIY ;u; really grateful) and customized them to different crop designs.
Done with my farm & orchard storage shed! The truck item is such a game changer.
Finally had the courage to make some adjustments to my island lol tore down the useless waterfall behind my Nook's cranny and Able sisters.
Moved my playground a few spaces to the left to accommodate terraforming for my future café~
Did a lot of terraforming, laying down of paths and replanting of some trees.
Made some trades for some furniture I'm missing. Can't wait until I get all the stuff I need so I can finally make a new character and add a house for the café.


----------



## xara

*november 12th*
❁ checked the mail; received a horseshoe door decoration from katrina and a blue sombrero from gulliver 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 round, 1 skinny, 1 elegant and 2 flat)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
❁ got a tiki torch diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a pink apron from agnes 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ beau taught me how to make a forbidden altar
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ crafted a coconut juice and a shovel 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green dootoid!
❁ got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ hung out with fuchsia at my place! she brought me a navy blue cardigan school uniform top, we played a card game (i won a topaz sari), and i showed her all my rooms! 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to an island that had pumpkins, a gyroid fragment and a veggie cupcakes recipe! i harvested the pumpkins, dug up the gyroid fragment and learnt the recipe
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment
❁ went to harv’s island and got 8 acorns from cornimer 
❁ had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
❁ went to work at paradise planning and designed a house of flurries for flurry that she loved and that i’m pretty proud of as well! i also earned 9,000 poki, bought a green retro transportation stop and a caramel/iced tea popcorn snack set, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a glowing-moss stool diy and learned it!
❁ got a hyacinth wreath diy from sprinkle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ received a random gift (an essay set) from fauna 
❁ hung out with agnes at her place! we played a card game (i won a red tennis sweater), and she gave me a copy of “k.k. house” when i left!
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part and a black/silver speed bag 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought a simple small blue mat, a fluffy rug, a shanty mat, a bank-vault wall and some parking flooring from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a circuit-board wall
❁ checked the shops; bought a black sample case and a white first-aid kit from nook’s, and robo antennaes (all variants) and knee bandages from able’s
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ invited ione to the campsite for the 3rd time, crafted her a grass standee, and got a black full-length maid gown in return. she’s officially moving in, and raymond is moving out! 
❁ said goodbye to raymond 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements, including “set sail for adventure” milestone #2


----------



## Kowareta

Got a call from Timmy and Tommy about some things I sold the previous night
Ran around my island to collect fossils, weeds, any DIY bottles, and to clear new flowers in places I don't want them growing
Checked both Nook's Cranny and the Able Sisters places to see if anything new or interesting has been added that I want
Went to HHP island to collect the moss and DIY recipe there
Headed to Harvy's Island to see the updated wares of everyone in the commune and get my new hair style for the day
Got back to my island and changed my hair back to my favorite one so far lol
and am now stuck in DIY hell trying to craft everything in my current catalog for the HHP DLC and really wishing there was some kind of list on what I can craft that it doesn't auto register


----------



## chamsae

i found Sasha on an island in only 12 tickets today!!! i’m so happy, i didn’t originally want him in my island because i have so many normals already but the moment i saw him i got excited and decided to take him 
edit, i realised now that he’s a lazy and now i’m even happier!


----------



## RiceBunny

I finally finished the top area(the mountain area) of my map and set up a home there. Funny thing is, I didn’t intend on making that area my home, it was originally intended for Erik. Then after visiting him a few times at night I thought “wow, what a view he has” and decided to steal the spot for myself. I always end up making nicer plots for my villagers than I do for myself. Like the plot I made for Flurry(she’s my favorite villager); I made it right next to the waterfall and it’s beautiful. Found myself wanting it and thought “nah, it’s for my favorite girly”


----------



## meo

- checked shops
- scanned beach for recipe
- did daily kapp'n tour
- grabbed a coffee at Brewster's
- talked to my babies
- scanned in Shino and made her a log bed (day 1 of 3 down)
- checked nook shopping and got a torii yay
- picked up some mushrooms and watered my garden
- sent some mail to friends

I'll probably do some HHP when I get home from an appt and work on catching some bugs towards the nook mile achieve for number caught.


----------



## xara

*november 13th*
❁ checked the mail; received a yellow diner mini table from fuchsia and some natural-block flooring from whitney 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 round and 4 rare)
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ got a log decorative shelves diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a natural sturdy sewing box from frett and a black folding floor lamp from agnes 
❁ beau taught me how to make veggie cookies, and whitney taught me how to make pear tarts! 
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got white lace shorts and a pink air circulator 
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ harvested my pumpkins, tomatoes, potatoes, carrots and sugarcane 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue squeakoid!!
❁ got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to a winter island! i caught 14 snowflakes, dug up a gyroid fragment and got a ski-slope flooring diy to add to my spare diys pile! 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment 
❁ watered my crops 
❁ went to harv’s island and got 9 acorns from cornimer 
❁ had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will diminish, so i had her purify me
❁ went to work at paradise planning; i designed a lighthouse lifestyle for angus that he loved and that i’m lowkey proud of and earned 9,000 poki for it! lottie, niko and wardell also threw me a small party to celebrate me designing my 10th home, i bought a white dessert carrier and a mossy square bathtub, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the round glowing-moss rug diy, and lionel gifted me an elegant brown rug! 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a screen wall and a sales meeting whiteboard 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ withdrew some bells from the ABD
❁ invited marlo to the campsite for the 1st time, crafted him a tiki torch, and got a dark green plain paperboy cap in return 
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. bashment”
❁ checked the shops; bought a dark wood medicine chest from nook’s and punk hair wigs (all variants) from able’s 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements, including “executive producer” milestone #3, and redeemed miles for a bamboo-slats fence diy


----------



## Anitagonist

Twins called to give me my money
Got daily miles from Nook Stop
Wished Flurry a happy bday (I started from the beginning of the year shhhh) and gave her a present!
Piper gave me a DIY recipe
Found DIY bottle on the beach
Spoke to Ursala wandering around the island, Leopold at Flurry's bday party, caught Gonzo watering my flowers, found Egbert at the Able Sisters, Found Buck next to his house.
Checked Nooks Cranny and Able Sisters (found a new sweater I liked!)
Finished up Nook Miles daily tasks
Found Gulliver's Communicator parts
Donated some fossils fish and sea creatures to the museum and sold fossils
Found some bell trees and planted another!
Planted some flowers around the plaza
Sorry If I am not allowed to post here since I time travel


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Just realized I forgot to post last night, my bad! 


11/15
• Isabelle announced that Leif was here today; this time, I was smart, and I stopped by to buy some produce. Now I have sugarcane! 
• Chatted with Mathilda (who decided to give me a lunch-service apron), Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (staying inside today), Patty (walking along the beach), Pashmina (who visited Kitty after I ran a few errands), and Pekoe (out for a stroll).
• Hit rocks in search of clay so I could build more mushroom lamps (I just think they're neat).
• Later helped acquire a dragonfly for Kitty. I realized I still had a Banded Dragonfly in storage, so I brought it to her. 
• Rex showed me how to make a tomato bagel sandwich. (After he happily proclaimed he was making his own lunch; Pekoe would be proud  )
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. He sounded rather cheerful today, and offered pigeon milk again (I accepted; as I'm already pretending it's hot chocolate, I have to say, it's so much better with milk). I'm happy to see him warming up 
• Helped Patty find a bag that she'd misplaced; I found it on the path outside my house. 
• Dug up both the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday and the one I'd forgotten on Saturday; retrieved a Wallopoid and a Stelloid!
• Got to buy new things from the Able Sisters! 
• Got to buy new things from the Nooklings! 
• Planned my sugarcane in a temporary spot and watered it. (Ended up reaching the first "Sprout Out Loud!" milestone) 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment; found more wheat, and also found a recipe for carrot juice in a bottle that had washed ashore!
• Attended a group stretching session (I used buttons; I do wanna try motions again, but it was a little late in the day...)
• Visited Harv's island again; Reese and Cyrus have arrived!  I ended up spending a LOT of time letting Cyrus work on my furniture...I'm probably going to be spending a lot more with them, to be honest 
• Tortimer was wearing his Cornimer mask today, and gave me 8 acorns...
• Bought Saharah out 
• Decided to ask Katrina for a fortune; she believes my "luck with belongings will diminish"... I decided to go ahead and let her go through with her purification ritual. 
• Helped another of Lloid's buddies reach their donation goal, so there'll be a new shop tomorrow! 
• Allowed Harriet to brush up on her skills... I've decided to not expect much from now on  Maybe I'm just strict when it comes to my hair? 
• Eventually went home after spending AT LEAST three hours on the island. 

I'll post today's report in a little while!


----------



## JemAC

*11th November*

opened the mail - received a Rattan Table Lamp from Diana and learnt the Veggie Basket DIY from Leif
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and learnt the Golden Altar DIY
visited Redd and purchased a Light Up Display Stand and some Stage Lights
purchased a Double Edge Sword, a Shaded Pendant Light and a Dress-Up Doll from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Maxi Shirtdress from Able Sisters 
visited Harv’s Island;
purchased some more tomato starts from Leif
learnt a new hairstyle from Harriet
had my fortune read by Katrina and learnt that my health would improve
donated the full amount to fund Kicks’ RV

spoke to my villagers - learnt the recipe for Savoury Bread from Vivian
popped a balloon and received some iron nuggets
caught and sold some fish
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
dug up some bamboo shoots, a gyroid fragment and a couple of azalea bushes
collected a message bottle from the beach and learnt the Yellow Bamboo Mat DIY

crafted and customised a few items
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I did my daily
Took my first Kappn tour
Found Brewster
Did morning stretches
Visited the stores
Unlocked cooking
Completed one HHP request


----------



## tadpolecowboy

My Nook's Cranny finished renovations today, so now I have more options in the store! I also have Leif on Harv's island now, which is super nice considering all the bushes I'm going to need for the pathways I've been laying down. Anchovy moved in today, because I let random chance decide. I didn't know what animal to expect him to be, but I didn't think a bird, haha! I feel like I have seen him before, maybe he was in my brother's town once.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Alrighty, here's today's report! 

11/16
• Isabelle announced that maple leaves have started falling! 
• Recieved a gift in the mail from Katrina: a power stone. It looks more like her crystal ball, to be honest--but I like it! 
• Watered the sugarcane! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty and Pashmina (the latter was visiting the former), Pekoe (chilling at home), Patty (taking a break and enjoying snacks with Gayle), and Mathilda (enjoying a cup of joe at home).
• Later, Rhonda told me that Gullivarrr had washed up on shore again; found the phone buried near the western safety nets. 
• Later helped Pashmina acquire a river fish: I caught a pike! 
• Later, Patty invited me over to her house. We chatted a lot, played a card game(I won a pajama dress), and overall had a pretty good time. She wanted to give me a copy of K.K. Calypso when I went to leave, but since my pockets were full at the time, she agreed to send it to me through the mail. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. For the first time, I had company; Harry had stepped in for a drink as well! (Also reached the second "Come Home to the Roost" milestone!)
• Got to buy new things from the Nooklings! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved a Bendoid!
• Popped a balloon and got a recipe for the maple-leaf rug out of it! 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment.
• Visited Harv's island again; Leif has a full-time shop now! Now I can grow potatoes and tomatoes! 
• Spent a TON of time customizing things with Reese and Cyrus...
• Tortimer was wearing his Cornimer mask today, and gave me 2 acorns...
• Tried to buy Saharah out, but discovered her sick hadn't changed from yesterday; maybe it only changes per week...?
• Decided to ask Katrina for a fortune; she believes my "luck with friendship will improve". Here's hoping! (Maybe I'll be earning another picture soon?)
• Helped another of Lloid's buddies reach their donation goal, so there'll be a new shop tomorrow! 
• Allowed Harriet to brush up on her skills. While today's 'do was better than the last few, it was still too short for my tastes. 
• Attended a group stretch sesh; I used the motions this time, but remained semi-stationary (I have to get my ankle looked at, so I didn't think jumping would be a good idea) .
• Found a temporary spot to plant the tomatoes and potatoes in, and made sure to water them (and reached the second "Sprout Out Loud" milestone!).


----------



## Red Cat

I visited beautiful star fragment island for the first time today. I really enjoyed it even though I already have truckloads of star fragments due to MeteoNook. Hopefully I'll be lucky enough to draw it again someday.


----------



## EmmaFrost

- today I created my first vacation home for roommates! I made Piper and Gabi roommates and their apartment is quite regal looking. There's a little kitchen and tv sitting area at the front and then the back is split into two equal size rooms via the partitions. 
- I put a wooden deck in front of resident's services, and started putting the carnival items on it. it's not really big enough for all of the items though so I'm going to remove them tomorrow and work them into a larger empty space on my island 
- Raymond put up the glowing moss wreath I gave him! Now I only have three villagers without wreaths - Dom, Megan and Etoile. I don't plan on keeping Etoile for much longer though so maybe there's no point in gifting her one


----------



## xara

*november 14th*
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, yellow wrestling shoes from fuchsia, a red mini dharma from katrina and a large paradise planning rug from wardell !! 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 2 skinny and 3 round) 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 5 giant clams 
❁ got a zen-style stone diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a silver cordless phone from frett and a navy blue baseball uniform from agnes  
❁ did a treasure hunt with frett and found the treasure (an ant farm) in time!
❁ plucked 10 white lilies
❁ crafted and customized a few items and tools
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ did a few trades
❁ transferred my spare diys from my alt character’s house to my island rep’s storage
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ dug up and got rid of flowers that spawned from yesterday’s rain 
❁ beau taught me how to make pear jam, sprinkle taught me how to make a golden urn, and agnes taught me how to make frosted cookies!
❁ welcomed ione to the island!! 
❁ dug up a green whistloid and a blue bendoid
❁ watered my crops 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue wallopoid! 
❁ shot down a balloon and got 30,000 bells
❁ got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to an island that had tomatoes, a gyroid fragment, and a cherry jelly recipe! i harvested the tomatoes, dug up the gyroid fragment, and learned the diy! 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment 
❁ went to harv’s island and got 9 acorns from cornimer 
❁ had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve
❁ invited frett, ione, tom nook, niko, celeste, orville, wilbur, and sable to harv’s island to unlock their posters 
❁ went to work at paradise planning; i designed a little slice of fall for deirdre, was promoted to “breakout designer”, earned 12,000 poki, unlocked the ability to pay for my purchases later if i don’t have enough poki (which came in handy today lol), bought myself a flowers retro ice-cream case, a natural wood bistro table and a floral piggy bank, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the woven-vines hat diy, and received a tropical vista from angus! 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a pair of blue holey socks
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ ordered a yellow tank 
❁ checked daisy mae’s turnip price and decided not to buy any this week 
❁ checked the shops; bought a beige scrapbook and a green conveyor belt from nook’s 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ invited marlo to the campsite for the 2nd time, crafted him a barrel, and got a brown python-print jacket in return 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements, including “come home to the roost” milestone #2!


----------



## Mayor-Nienna

Finally 5 star despite the mess!


----------



## JellyBeans

somehow a wave of motivation has hit so today has been a pretty good day! main accomplishment was designing my little greenhouse/plant shop area next to my farm which, despite lacking a few details still, looks pretty cute. also started the process of reshuffling villager houses so they look a bit more coherent, and alongside that i've been trying to make their yards look a little nicer. also finally attempting to dig up the overgrowth of my native flowers!! and other than that (and a few trades to help decorate the island) i've just been doing some of the basic tasks across my island to rebuild my nook miles


----------



## deana

November 17 

-Checked the mail, got a nice letter from Ken
-Visited both shops, bought a retro TV from Nooks
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Talked to my villagers 
-Gave out a bunch of wrapped fruits, no photo luck 
-Checked the Nook Stop for daily miles, ordered some more nook miles furniture
-Went to the Roost for my daily coffee
-Dug up and threw out a ton of excess flowers I don't need at the moment
-Went to Harv's to get my fortune from Katrina 
-Completed a bunch of Nook Miles tasks 
-Decided to take down my cemetery to move it to a slightly different spot on the island

This may sound a little silly but I completely forgot that more house exterior options were added this update until today... so I went to the construction counter to see what they were for the first time finally  decided to try giving my house a new look. Also requested the demolition of the staircase by the cemetery to end off my day.


----------



## JemAC

*12th November*

opened the mail - received a letter from Rosie
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Jungle Wall DIY which I already knew
spoke to Sahara and received a Circuit-Board Wall and a Daisy Meadow
purchased an Elegant Sofa from Nook’s Cranny
visited Able Sisters but didn’t buy anything today 
popped a balloon and received the Mushroom Wand DIY which I already knew
visited Harv’s Island;
asked Katrina for a friendship check and learnt that Fauna and I have the strongest of bonds
had the Elegant Sofa customised by Cyrus
learnt a new hairstyle from Harriet 
donated the full amount to fund Tortimer’s RV

spoke to my villagers - Diana gifted me a Bun Wig
learnt the recipe for Spaghetti Napolitan from Raymond
visited Brewster’s Cafe and joined Wilbur for a coffee
caught and sold some bugs
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
dug up a gyroid fragment 
collected bells from the rocks
picked up a message bottle from the beach and received the Orange Dress DIY which I already knew 

completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## xara

*november 15th*
❁ checked the mail; received a purple glass holder with candle from margie and the yellow tank i ordered yesterday 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 elegant, 1 rare, 1 flat and 2 round) 
❁ found and hit my daily money rock 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
❁ got a wooden music box diy from my daily diy bottle and learned it! 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red v-neck sweater from frett and red full-body tights from agnes 
❁ delivered a package to ione for frett and got a black rubber apron in return 
❁ did a few trades
❁ harvested a few peach trees 
❁ caught some deep-sea creatures 
❁ shot down 2 balloons and got a brown poster stand and a butterfly-fish model 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ harvested and watered my crops 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ crafted a music stand 
❁ got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost, and brewster gave me some blue (blue mountain) coffee beans as well!  
❁ hung out with fauna at her place! we played a card game (i lost), and she gave me a copy of “k.k. stroll” when i left! 
❁ went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours; he took me to a boring ass default island, but it had a gyroid fragment at least lol
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment 
❁ went to harv’s island and bought wheat starts from leif
❁ bought black/yellow knee braces, a yellow tiny-flower-print tote bag, a brown bear backpack and a white zebra-print backpack from kicks 
❁ got 6 acorns from cornimer 
❁ had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve 
❁ went to work at paradise planning and designed a natural getaway for camofrog that he loved, learned how to do different effects when polishing, earned 12,000 poki, bought a blue shopping cart and white stacked bags, paid for the bistro table i bought yesterday, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, received some cloud flooring from flurry, and found and learned the vine bench diy! 
❁ agnes taught me how to make orange pound cake! 
❁ planted and watered my wheat starts 
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a cardboard box 
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
❁ bought a white simple small mat, a turquoise heart rug (which i needed!), a red persian rug, a street-art wall and dig-site flooring from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a laboratory wall 
❁ checked the shops; bought a light brown full-length mirror from nook’s 
❁ sold stuff to the twins 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

*13th November*

opened the mail - received a Rocket Lamp from Fauna
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Wooden-Block Stool DIY which I already knew
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
caught and sold some sea creatures 
purchased a Capsule-Toy Machine from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Simple Visiting Kimono from Able Sisters 
had a surprise visit to my house from Vivian and received a peach
visited Harv’s Island;
asked Katrina about my luck and learnt that my luck with friendship will improve
sold some weeds to Leif
learnt a new hairstyle from Harriet 

popped a balloon and received some bells
crafted and customised some items 
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Crest Doorplate DIY which I already knew 
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
caught snowflakes
collected a message bottle from the beach and learnt the Frozen Fence DIY
dug up a gyroid fragment
caught some fish and learnt the recipe for a Sea-Bass Pie

completed some daily Nook Miles tasks 
attended K.K.’s concert with Rosie and Sherb and received K.K. Bashment


----------



## JemAC

*14th November *

opened the mail - received a Flashy Cardigan from Rosie
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected some seashells and a message bottle from the beach and received the Iron Garden Chair DIY which I already knew 
purchased a Dreamy Bear Toy and a Gaming Desk from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Long Denim Cardigan from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received some clay
visited Harv’s Island;
picked up some acorns from Cornimer
learnt that my luck with money will improve from Katrina
learnt a new hairstyle from Harriet 

caught and sold some bugs 
spoke to my villagers - Sherb gifted me a Sleeved Apron
returned a lost item to Rosie and received a Top Hat
learnt the recipe for Carrot-Tops Curry from Raymond 
went on a boat tour;
collected materials 
dug up a gyroid fragment 
picked up some vines and glowing moss
collected a message bottle from the beach and learnt the Glowing-Moss Flooring DIY

completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## xara

*november 16th*
𓆉 checked the mail; received a veggie basket recipe from leif! 
𓆉 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
𓆉 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 elegant, 1 flat, 1 skinny and 2 round)
𓆉 found and hit my daily money rock 
𓆉 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
𓆉 got a stacked fish containers diy from my daily diy bottle and learned it! 
𓆉 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a study poster from frett and agnes’ photo!!! 
𓆉 caught 32 maple leaves
𓆉 made seaweed soup 
𓆉 watered my crops 
𓆉 dug up 2 gyroid fragments; they turned into a red whirroid and a blue aluminoid!
𓆉 got a paw-print doorplate diy from sprinkle, and a wooden-block bed diy from ione, and added them to my spare diys pile
𓆉 got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost, and ran into wilbur who was there having some coffee as well! 
𓆉 stopped frett from moving out 
𓆉 put some stuff into storage 
𓆉 threw some stuff away 
𓆉 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a summer island that had glowing moss, vines, plumeria bushes, a gyroid fragment and a vine crown diy! i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up the gyroid fragment and learned the diy!
𓆉 crafted a shovel and a net 
𓆉 buried and watered the gyroid fragment 
𓆉 went to harv’s island and got an acorn from cornimer 
𓆉 bought a steampunk wall, circus flooring, a coconut mat and a dark-wood flooring sheet from saharah
𓆉 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me that my luck with money will improve 
𓆉 went to work at paradise planning and began working on my second faculty; a restaurant! i’m honestly pretty proud of how it turned out :’). i earned 25,000 poki for the job, bought myself a silver standing electric sign and an orange deep fryer, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and got a spare veggie cupcakes recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
𓆉 beau taught me how to make pumpkin soup! 
𓆉 caught some fishes 
𓆉 hung out with frett at my place! he brought me a pear, we played a card game (i lost), and i showed him all my rooms! 
𓆉 customized agnes’ photo and added it to my photo wall
𓆉 checked the recycling bin; claimed a bingo wheel 
𓆉 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
𓆉 bought green sheer socks, a pink pleather handbag, a blue clasp purse and a purple beaded clasp purse from kicks
𓆉 checked the shops; bought a white throne, a brown framed photo and 10 pieces of grey wrapping paper from nook’s, and barista uniforms (all variants), conductor’s jackets (all except red), lunch-service aprons (all variants) and fast-food caps (all variants) from able’s 
𓆉 sold stuff to the twins 
𓆉 withdrew some bells from the ABD
𓆉 completed some nook mile achievements, including “mmm-mmm-miles!” milestone #1!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally started work on re-designing my island entrance and so far I absolutely love it especially now I've found a reason to use the new park fountain. Hopefully once I've finished decorating the area it will all come together but I love that I've gone for symmetry and everything lines up perfectly (which it never usually does for me) and has a nice flow it all in general.


----------



## xara

*november 17th*
𓆉 checked the mail; received a black fan palm from frett and a blue striped shirt from beau 
𓆉 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
𓆉 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 2 skinny and 3 flat)
𓆉 found and hit my daily money rock 
𓆉 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
𓆉 got a log bench diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
𓆉 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got white cat grass from ione and a white knit hat from frett 
𓆉 gave a pre-caught banded dragonfly to ione and got a silver mic in return 
𓆉 delivered a package to beau for fuchsia and got a pink school uniform with necktie in return 
𓆉 gave a pre-caught piranha to frett and got a blue patchwork tulip hat in return 
𓆉 customized a mom’s embroidery 
𓆉 did a few trades
𓆉 caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures 
𓆉 caught 23 maple leaves 
𓆉 got a wooden bookshelf diy from beau, and an apple hat diy from agnes, and added them to my spare diys pile 
𓆉 threw some stuff away 
𓆉 got a new nickname from audie; she’s going to be calling me “glitter” from now on 
𓆉 made pear jam 
𓆉 put some stuff into storage 
𓆉 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a white bubbloid!
𓆉 hung out with whitney at my place! she brought me a brown loungewear shirt, we played a card game (i lost) and i showed her all my rooms!
𓆉 bought a white plumeria hairpin from margie 
𓆉 got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost, and ran into wilbur having some coffee again as well! 
𓆉 received random gifts from sprinkle (an orange instant-muscles suit) and margie (a red mining car) 
𓆉 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to another summer island that had vines, glowing moss, a gyroid fragment and a vine ladder set-up kit diy! i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up the gyroid fragment and learned the diy!
𓆉 buried and watered the gyroid fragment 
𓆉 watered my crops 
𓆉 went to harv’s island and got 8 acorns from cornimer
𓆉 had katrina tell me my luck for the day and she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
𓆉 went to work at paradise planning and designed a fun yard for playing for dizzy that he loved, earned 12,000 poki, unlocked the showroom, bought a dark wood theremin and a brown decorative plate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a cardboard chair diy and added it to my spare diys pile, and my restaurant’s chef taught me how to make fish and chips!
𓆉 audie taught me how to make potato galette!
𓆉 got a starry-skies rug diy from celeste! 
𓆉 checked the recycling bin; claimed yellow outdoor shorts 
𓆉 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
𓆉 ordered a red minicar 
𓆉 commissioned a walking stick model from flick 
𓆉 checked the shops; bought a brown antique radio from nook’s 
𓆉 sold stuff to the twins 
𓆉 completed some nook mile achievements, including “gyroid getter” milestone #2!


----------



## JemAC

*15th November*

opened the mail - received a Blue-Design Kitchen Mat from Molly
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and learnt the recipe for Potato Potage
found Gullivarrr on the beach and returned his communicator to him
picked up another pearl from Pascal while I was in the ocean
caught and sold some sea creatures 
visited Maggie who was camping on the island today 
purchased a Shoyu Ramen from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Ribbons & Hearts Knit Dress from Able Sisters 
visited Harv’s Island;
picked up some acorns from Cornimer 
asked Katrina about my friendship with Wolfgang and learnt that we have the strongest of bonds 
purchased a Panda Backpack from Kicks 
purchased a Green Hawaiian Quilt Rug from Sahara 

popped a balloon and received some bells 
spoke to my villagers - picked up the Jail Bars DIY from Wolfgang which I already knew 
crafted and customised some items 
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
dug up a gyroid fragment 
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Deer Decoration DIY which I already knew 
caught some fish - learnt the recipes for Barred-Knifejaw Carpaccio and Aji Fry

checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks

On a side note I love those turtle bullet points @xara ☺


----------



## JemAC

*16th November*

opened the mail - received my Nook Miles orders and a Pirate Dress from Gullivarrr
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Terrarium DIY which I already knew
purchased an Elegant Mirror from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Petal Skirt from Able Sisters
popped a balloon and received a Bunk Bed
visited Harv’s Island;
had a Plaza Balloon Wagon customised by Cyrus
picked up some acorns from Cornimer
learnt from Katrina that my luck with money will improve

caught and sold some bugs
crafted and customised some items
spoke to my villagers - learnt the recipe for Pickled Veggies from Wolfgang
Raymond was sick so I gave him some medicine and received a Dandy Hat
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
dug up a gyroid fragment
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Leaf Mask DIY which I already knew

completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## Radiant Dreamer

i... have not done much at all today.  got some more cute set pieces, had them customized at reese's.  i'm working on a vacation home for alli, and then after that i'm gonna jump forward another day.  i'm about a week behind real time atm, trying to catch up.

got some big projects coming up, setting up my amusement park area and a little farm area.  gonna move my second character's house to the farm area and make it ranch themed!


----------



## xara

*november 18th*
𓆉 checked the mail; received a silver rotary phone from whitney, the walking stick model i commissioned from flick and the red minicar i ordered yesterday
𓆉 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
𓆉 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 flat, 1 elegant, 1 round and 2 skinny)
𓆉 found and hit my daily money rock
𓆉 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
𓆉 got a wooden chest diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
𓆉 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue sleeved apron from frett and a yellow aran-knit cardigan from ione
𓆉 agnes was sick today, so i brought her some medicine and got a white twisted hachimaki in return
𓆉 made cherry jelly
𓆉 put some stuff into storage
𓆉 caught 15 maple leaves
𓆉 crafted a net and a log bench
𓆉 threw some stuff away
𓆉 caught some bugs
𓆉 added a fly to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of
𓆉 harvested and watered my crops
𓆉 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a chic tockoid!
𓆉 got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost
𓆉 fuchsia taught me how to make carpaccio di capesante and whitney taught me how to make peach jam!
𓆉 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a boring default island that had a gyroid fragment and a stacked magazines diy, which i already know 
𓆉 buried and watered the gyroid fragment
𓆉 added the stacked magazines diy to my spare diys pile
𓆉 went to harv’s island and got 5 acorns from cornimer
𓆉 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will diminish, so i had her purify me
𓆉 went to work at paradise planning and designed a come-and-go calorie castle for marty (i used his amiibo) that he loved, earned 12,000 poki, bought a blue dreamy rabbit toy, a white busing station, a silver donut stool and souvenir chocolates, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a bamboo shelf diy, received a green playroom wall from dizzy and my restaurant’s chef taught me how to make seafood ajillo!
𓆉 got a bamboo bench diy from fauna and added it to my spare diys pile
𓆉 hung out with frett at his place! i bought blue trash bags off him, we played a card game (i won a white school uniform with ribbon) and he gave me a copy of “comrade k.k.” when i left!
𓆉 checked the recycling bin
𓆉 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
𓆉 checked the shops; bought medicine, a duster, a floor monitor and a vintage ranch chair from nook’s, and conductor’s caps (all variants) from able’s
𓆉 sold stuff to the twins
𓆉 completed some nook mile achievements, including the last milestone of “writing a cookbook?”!



JemAC said:


> On a side note I love those turtle bullet points @xara ☺



thank you!!


----------



## xara

*november 19th*
𓆉 checked the mail; received a letter from margie and a power stone from katrina!
𓆉 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
𓆉 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 flat, 1 rare and 3 skinny)
𓆉 found and hit my daily money rock 
𓆉 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
𓆉 got a gold rose crown diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
𓆉 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green raincoat from frett and a black tight-knit sweater from ione 
𓆉 caught a common butterfly for fauna and got a blue open track jacket in return 
𓆉 gave a pre-caught orchid mantis to frett and got a beige layered polo shirt in return 
𓆉 caught 27 maple leaves 
𓆉 shot down 3 balloons and got a floral small covered round table, a green frugal outfit and a light blue oversized-sweats dress 
𓆉 ione taught me how to make spaghetti marinara and whitney taught me how to make coconut oil! 
𓆉 caught some fishes and deep-sea creatures 
𓆉 learned the barred-knifejaw carpaccio recipe after catching a barred knifejaw, the aji fry recipe after catching a horse mackerel, the karei no nitsuke recipe after catching a dab, the sautéed olive flounder recipe after catching an olive flounder, and the sardines in oil + anchoas al ajillo recipes after catching an anchovy! 
𓆉 put some stuff into storage 
𓆉 watered my crops 
𓆉 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue whirroid!
𓆉 crafted a slingshot, a net, a fishing rod and a shovel 
𓆉 got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost 
𓆉 hung out with fuchsia at her place! we played a card game (i lost) and she gave me a copy of “k.k. rock” when i left! 
𓆉 threw some stuff away 
𓆉 received a random gift (a white twisted hachimaki) from audie 
𓆉 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a rainy island for the first time! i dug up a gyroid fragment and a yellow ringoid, found a terrarium diy to add to my spare diys pile, and learned the pesce all’acqua pazza recipe after catching a red snapper! 
𓆉 buried and watered the gyroid fragment 
𓆉 went to harv’s island and got 3 acorns from cornimer
𓆉 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve 
𓆉 gave fauna a box of souvenir chocolates to invite her to paradise planning! i designed her a piano hangout that she loved, earned 12,000 poki, bought a black metal pot and a red bird mobile, unlocked the hhp catalog and bought a brown boxy stool, a blooming cactus, a pink capsule-toy machine, a light blue compact kitchen and a pink tile dessert case, taught niko about diys and can now use items i’ve crafted to decorate, gathered up all the glowing moss and vines that grew back, talked to my clients and got an autumn wall from deirdre, found and learned the glowing-moss rug diy, and got a spare orange marmalade recipe from my restaurant’s chef!
𓆉 got a cherry speakers diy from audie and added it to my spare diys pile 
𓆉 checked the recycling bin; claimed a red two-toned tile wall
𓆉 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
𓆉 withdrew some bells from the ABD
𓆉 checked the shops; bought a black spiral chandelier and a plain sturdy paper bag from nook’s 
𓆉 sold stuff to the twins 
𓆉 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## JemAC

*17th November*

opened the mail - received a letter from Sherb
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers and picked up some weeds
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Zen-Style Stone DIY which I already knew 
spoke to Sahara and received a White Simple Medium Mat and a Straw Wall
purchased a Long Folding Table and some Spaghetti Carbonara from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Sweet Dress from Able Sisters 
visited Harv’s Island;
picked up some acorns from Cornimer 
discovered that my luck with health will diminish so I agreed to let Katrina purify me
purchased a Fish-Print Eco Bag from Kicks 

caught and sold some bugs
crafted and customised some items 
did a bit more island decorating 
spoke to my villagers - learnt the Tree-Stump Rug DIY from Vivian
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
picked tomatoes and dug up some tomato sprouts
dug up a gyroid fragment 
collected a message bottle from the beach and received a recipe for Fish and Chips which I already knew 

popped a balloon and received a gold nugget 
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up today 
completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

As you've probably already guessed...yup.
I fell behind again. 
I'd already slacked on my reports, and then my copy of Shining Pearl arrived in the mail...aaaaaaaand I kinda got distracted as a result. 
Before I forget to AGAIN, here's my reports from the 17th to the 21st. Also,  this is gonna be a LOOOOOOOOONG post 

 LOTS of words ahead 


11/17
• Recieved another black Sea Captain's Coat in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Watered all of my crops.
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pashmina (who taught me how to make coconut cookies), Kitty (doing yoga in the plaza), Mathilda and Patty (checking out the museum's bug exhibit), and Pekoe (walking along the beach).
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday; retrieved a Babbloid! (Also reached the second "Gyroid Getter" milestone! )
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster, said yes to his offer of pigeon milk. Before I left, he gave me some coffee beans to take home! 
• Got to buy some new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Later, Pekoe invited me over to her house. I stayed over for a little while, and she gave me a copy of Imperial K.K. before I left. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment. The island was littered with mushrooms, acorns, and pinecones. I also found a recipe for the acorn rug in a bottle that had washed ashore!
• Spent a while shaking trees to stock up on acorns and pinecones. 
• Ran into Wisp; after helping him out, I received a fancy kimono as a reward.
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind.
• Popped a balloon and got a recipe for the maple leaf rug out of it! 
• Got assaulted by a tarantula while hunting for maple leaves...
• Got to buy new stuff from the Nooklings! 
• Attended a group stretching session (used the buttons).
• Visited Harv's island again; Redd now has an area of his own! Even though neither of his field pieces were genuine, I did pull from his raffle; I got a berry-vanilla soft serve! 
• Checked in with Leif and Saharah, neither of whom's stock had changed.
• Spent some more time customizing things with Reese and Cyrus...
• "Cornimer" gave me more acorns. 
• Decided to ask Katrina for a fortune; she believes my "luck with belongings will improve".
• Helped the last of Lloid's buddies reach their donation goal, so the last shop will be ready tomorrow! 
• Allowed Harriet to brush up on her skills. Today's 'do was still too short, but at least the braids were cute.

11/18
• Isabelle told us Flick was visiting; after tracking him down, I gave him three monarch butterflies for a collectible. 
• Watered all of the crops, harvested some sugarcane! (Reached the second "Executive Producer" milestone!)
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Patty (who somehow dozed off on her way out the door), Pekoe (walking along the beach), Mathilda (staying inside today), Pashmina (crafting a wooden-block bench), and Kitty (shopping at Able's).
• Attempted to dig up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday, but discovered it hadn't grown at all; and I KNOW I watered it relentlessly.  I buried it in a new location, one where there wasn't any flowers too close for comfort.
• Caught some maple leaves, made a rug out of them. 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. He seemed happy to see me walk in; it makes me happy to know that a seeing a familiar face makes him happy. 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Nooklings!
• Made sugar and brown sugar, and then finally got to make some sweet dishes! 
• Gayle popped in to check on me while I was cooking. We hung out for a while, played a card game (which I lost, to no one's surprise), and she offered me an orange (seriously, why do they keep offering me oranges?). I took a few pictures while she was visiting. 
• Attended a group stretching session (used buttons).
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Got to collect more vines and glowing moss, found a recipe for the vine garland in a bottle that had washed ashore, and stocked up on materials. 
• Made a bunch of things to sell, and also cleared out some storage space. 
• Visited Harv's island again; Kicks has arrived at last, and now the collective is complete!  got to buy and catalogue some new stuff
• Checked in with Redd, Leif, and Saharah, none of whom's stock had changed.
• Spent some more time customizing things with Reese and Cyrus...
• "Cornimer" gave me 6 more acorns. 
• Decided to ask Katrina for a fortune; she believes my "luck with health will diminish"... I let her go ahead with doing the purification ritual, if only to see if she'd send me something interesting in the mail again. 
• Allowed Harriet to brush up on her skills. Today's 'do was WAY too short (and I'm sorry if this comes off as rude, but it made me look like a Karen).
• IMPORTANT I finally caved in...and finished paying off my house loan (a grand sum of 2,500 bells). Then I marched my self over ti the counter, and paid Nook the 500K fee for extended storage. (I'm kinda tired of constantly clearing out storage spice, to be honest )
• Ordered some stuff from both Nook Shopping and Nook Miles (I plan to check out each item's different customizations out with Reese and Cyrus one by one) 

11/19 (BDSP Release Day!!! )
• Isabelle announced that Saharah was visiting; as usual, I bought her out.
• Took the monarch butterfly model out of the mail, and recieved a gold turtle figurine from Katrina. 
• Watered the crops and finally harvested some potatoes and tomatoes! 
• Chatted with Kitty (crafting a bamboo basket), Patty (chilling at home), Mathilda (walking along the beach), Pekoe (out for a stroll), Pashmina (enjoying a donut), and Rhonda (shopping at the Able's).
• Dug up the gyroid fragments from yesterday; retrieved a Flutteroid and a Bloopoid!
• Went home to offload items, made a bunch of new foods dishes! 
• FINALLY ran into Celeste, FINALLY got the Scorpio Lamp Recipe!!!
• Later helped Mathilda resolve an arguement with Pashmina by delivering an apology gift. Pashmina got a Ballet outfit, I got a striped shirt. 
• Got into the Roost late; I know this because Brewster told me that he'd been wondering when I'd stop by (which is actually quite endearing). Another cup with pigeon milk for me! 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Nooklings! 
• Bought some more things from Nook Shopping and using Miles. 
• Attended a group stretch session (used the buttons; it was late, and I was exhausted). Reached the second "Stretch to Refresh!" milestone! 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment.
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with belongings), 9 acorns from Cornimer, and customized lots of items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers. 

11/20
• Isabelle announced that Turkey day was coming up! 
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Nook for continuing to get everyone to stretch: a Nook Inc. Yoga Mat. 
• Watered the crops! 
• Chatted with Kitty (making gnocchi di carote), Pekoe (relaxing in her yard), Pashmina (chilling at home), and Mathilda (out  for a stroll), along with Patty and Rhonda (attending Slider's show).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bendoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup with pigeon milk from Brewster. 
• Got to buy new stuff from both the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Found a recipe for the golden altar in a bottle that had washed ashore! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with belongings), 8 acorns from Cornimer, and customized lots of items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Mathilda later invited me overfor a visit, so I accepted. I spent a little while hanging out, and she gave me a copy of K.K. Chorale when I was getting ready to leave. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Dub. 

11/21
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 235,722 points! (That's a huge jump up! Yay!!!
• Pashmina invited me over to her house practically the second she saw me leave mine. I stuck around fire a while, chatted for a bit, and she gave me a copy of K.K. Disco when I was getting ready to head out. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Crumploid!
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Louie the Gorilla (my first thought on sight was Donkey Kong, I'll admit).
• Also chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Patty and Rhonda (the latter was visiting the former), Mathilda (out for a stroll), and Pekoe (tending to her garden).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Plucky taught me how to make peach smoothies! 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Found a lotta potatoes, and a recipe for bread gratin! 
• Ordered things from the Nook Stop, both with bells and miles. (Finally remembered the darn machine's name!)
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with friendship), 6 acorns from Cornimer, and customized lots of items with Reese and Cyrus.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2021

I just realized how many spelling and grammar errors I missed on my post  I swear my autocorrect is busted.


----------



## JemAC

*18th November*

opened the mail - received a Gold Turtle Figurine from Katrina
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected some seashells and a message bottle from the beach - learnt the recipe for Cherry Jam
purchased a Porcelain Vase from Nook’s Cranny
purchased some Traditional Suteteko Pants from Able Sisters 
took part in a group stretching exercise
visited Harv’s Island;
picked up some acorns from Cornimer 
learnt from Katrina that my luck with health will improve
purchased a Green Stripes Rug from Sahara 

popped a balloon and received some bells 
caught and sold some bugs
crafted and customised some items 
spoke to my villagers - Julian asked to leave so I agreed as I have his photo and didn’t intend to keep him permanently 
picked up the Birdbath DIY from Diana which I already knew 
went on a boat tour;
collected materials
picked up some vines
dug up a gyroid fragment
wished on shooting stars
picked up some star fragments
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Windflower Wand DIY which I already knew 

completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

On time today! Here's today's report! 

11/22
• Isabelle announced that Redd was here today; unfortunately, he didn't have any paintings I needed...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty and Rhonda (the latter was visiting the former), Pashmina (busy fishing), Mathilda (making bread gratin), and Pekoe (hanging out around the plaza).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Babbloid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Before I left, he gave me a cup with saucer! 
• Poor Kitty had fleas! 
• Later, Pekoe asked if she could visit my house. For once, I didn't recieve another orange  I ended up giving her a house tour, and she really seemed to enjoy herself. 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Nooklings! 
• Attended a group stretching session (used the buttons; I feel bad for skipping two days...)
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Since it was raining where we ended up, I also ended up finding a Jingloid. 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone, bought anything and everything new. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with health), 6 acorns from Cornimer, and customized lots of items with Reese and Cyrus.


----------



## JemAC

*19th November*

opened the mail - received a Light Switch from Wolfgang
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold 
watered the flowers 
picked up the mushrooms around the island
collected some star fragments and a message bottle from the beach - received the Wooden Chest DIY which I already knew 
purchased a Yellow Quilt Wall from Nook’s Cranny
purchased a Layered Tank Dress from Able Sisters 
visited Harv’s Island;
picked up some acorns from Cornimer 
learnt from Katrina that Sherb and I share the strongest of bonds 
purchased some Shiny Bow Platform Shoes from Kicks

popped a balloon and received a Cardigan-Shirt Combo
caught and sold some bugs
spoke to my villagers - said goodbye to Julian as he was packing up to leave the island
learnt the recipe for Coconut Pudding from Diana
went on a boat tour;
collected materials 
dug up a gyroid fragment 
collected a message bottle from the beach and received the Peach Wall DIY which I already knew 

completed some daily Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's what happened on Shione Island today! 

11/23
• Isabelle announced that Label was visiting today! 
• Recieved a gift in the mail from Pekoe, as thanks for letting her visit. It was a Hawaiian-print apron. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bendoid!
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Rhonda (out for a stroll), Mathilda (walking along the beach), Pekoe (busy fishing), Kitty (shopping at Able's), and Pashmina (on walkabout, gathering up sticks).
• Later, Rhonda asked if I would help her acquire a bug that likes to sit on tree stumps;
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Finally got around to visiting Label. She gave me a theatrical-themed outfit challenge; I dressed up as a pirate, which she got a huge kick out of. I recieved a pair of Labelle Socks as a reward. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Found more potatoes, as well as a recipe for fruit scones in a bottle that had washed ashore! (Also reached the third "Set Sail for Adventure" milestone!)
• Made tons of items to sell. 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! (Why is the throne so friggin expensive?!)
• Attended a group stretching session (used buttons).
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone, bought a genuine robust stage from Redd! Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with friendship), 9 acorns from Cornimer, and customized lots of items with Reese and Cyrus.


----------



## maria110

I lost Patty when I reset my island but today I brought her back to my new island using amiibo.  Yay!  I also ordered some infrastructure and opened a new shop at Harv's.  I time traveled to June so I could catch more fish and bugs for Blathers.


----------



## Cenith

I made my first big profit selling turnips and finished clearing out a large space for new constructions! Now I need to plan out a new campground and potentially two new villager yards if I decide to move houses into the space


----------



## xara

it’s the way i’m literally taking forever to catch up lol. 

*november 20th*
𓆉 checked the mail; received a cute wall-mounted clock from sprinkle and the items i ordered from paradise planning yesterday 
𓆉 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
𓆉 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 elegant, 1 round, 1 skinny and 2 flat)
𓆉 found and hit my daily money rock 
𓆉 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
𓆉 got a medium cardboard boxes diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
𓆉 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a grey oilskin coat from ione and a berry red student cap from frett 
𓆉 plucked some flowers 
𓆉 crafted and customized a bunch of items 
𓆉 did a few trades 
𓆉 put some stuff into storage 
𓆉 shot down 2 balloons and got 5 pieces of clay and a blue pom casquette
𓆉 threw some stuff out 
𓆉 caught 25 maple leaves 
𓆉 harvested and watered my crops 
𓆉 caught some deep-sea creatures 
𓆉 made sardines in oil 
𓆉 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower 
𓆉 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a black dootoid! 
𓆉 got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost, kapp’n came by for a takeaway coffee as well, and brewster gave me a cup with saucer! 
𓆉 got an infused-water dispenser diy from frett and added it to my spare diys pile 
𓆉 checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for thursday’s turkey day event! 
𓆉 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a spring island with bamboo for the first time! i dug up a gyroid fragment and 5 bamboo shoots, caught a squid to learn the squid-ink curry and squid-ink spaghetti recipes, and found a steamer-basket set diy to add to my spare diys pile!
𓆉 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island  
𓆉 went to harv’s island and got 10 acorns from cornimer
𓆉 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve 
𓆉 went to work at paradise planning and niko taught me the wooden pillar and island counter diys! i also designed a pro chef’s kitchen for freya that she loved, earned 12,000 poki, ordered an orange froggy chair, a cute frozen-drink machine, an orange garden chair and table and a marshmallows glass jar from paradise planning’s catalog, found a purple hyacinth crown diy, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, talked to my clients, and learned how to make coconut milk from my restaurant’s chef!
𓆉 margie taught me how to make pizza margherita and beau taught me how to make brown-sugar pound cake! 
𓆉 checked the recycling bin
𓆉 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
𓆉 listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. polka” with agnes, fauna and frett 
𓆉 checked the shops; bought transportation model kits and a white hospital screen from nook’s, and double nose tissues and a nose tissue from able’s
𓆉 sold stuff to the twins 
𓆉 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Yujian

I island hopped and during my seemingly endless quest for Quinn I ran into Sasha and took him home.


----------



## deana

November 24:

-Isabelle announced a visitor at the campsite! Went over there quickly to see who it was and it was Vic
-Went looking for today's NPC, it was Flick
-Talked to my villagers
-Visited both shops
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Collected mushrooms from around the island since I had not done that in a few days
-Cleaned up some flowers 
-Picked and watered my crops
-Did a bit of terraforming to remove some cliffs I added in what is going to be my farm area
-Checked the Nook Stop, ordered a copy of K.K. D&B from Nook shopping and ordered a few more Nook Mile items
-Went on my daily Kapp'n tour
-Stopped by The Roost for a coffee


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Today I decorated the exterior of tangy and bunnie's houses! Trying to make a cute little teatime area that is shared between their plots. I also started on one for Lopez, and decorated some new terraforming I did recently ^x^


----------



## Clock

Did Turkey day today and my nook mile stuff
I'll have to do hhp later


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/24
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Colton the Horse (he reminded me of the prince from Snow White).
• Took the robust statue out of the mail and brought it straight to Blathers. Also recieved two tailor's tickets from Label.
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (enjoying a chocolate donut), Patty (chilling at home), Pashmina (walking along the beach), Mathilda (who decided I needed some business shoes), and Pekoe (admiring the flowers around the Plaza).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Laseroid!
• Said hi to Kicks, bought everything new. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with money), one acorn from Cornimer, and customized lots of items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. To my surprise, there were star fragments on the beach, as well as falling stars in the skies! Along with gathering up vibes, I made wishes where I could. 
• Attended a group stretching session (used buttons).


I wish you all a good Turkey Day! Dig in!


----------



## maria110

I gave presents to everyone whose photo I don't have but received no photos.  I'm starting to wonder if the mechanics of friendship changed or something but it's probably just bad luck.

On the topic of luck, I visited Katrina again and still had good luck. I haven't received any gifts from her yet.  I don't know what to do to get gifts from her.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I hope everyone got to gobble 'til they wobbled today 

11/25 (Turkey Day!)
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Whirroid!
• Collected star fragments from the beach, found a large frag! 
• Began helping Franklin out with tonight's dishes! Clam chowder was made first, so I had to dig up Manila clams; I dug up an extra for myself. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Found the "Black Friday" announcement for Nook's Cranny on the bulletin board 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (decreased luck with health, on Turkey Day of all days) and then went through a purification ritual. Recieved 7 acorns from Cornimer and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Landed on an island with glowing moss and vines, and found a recipe for the rope-net wall in a bottle that had washed ashore (it was from Derwin)!
• Went home, picked some pumpkins for pumpkin pie, and ran around fetching ingredients and trading with everyone who was cooking. (Not much chatting got done, but at least there tasting got me all of the ingredients necessary for the last two dishes! )
• Finally got to make some pesce all'acqua pazza!
• Finished all of today's dishes, and recieved the recipes for each from Franklin! Yay! 
• Went diving to find the Extra Ingredients, ran into Pascal, got a pearl. Thankfully, I only had to look for a scallop, as a later trade earned me a Dungeness Crab. 
• Perfected all of today's dishes, and Franklin was overjoyed (although, since I already had the furniture recipes, I didn't get anything else...ah well).
• Eventually clocked out to have some food for myself 

Now it's time to hibernate before you celebrate


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-I FINALLY got green mums!!
-Paid off a home loan
-Cleared out the swarms of flowers
-Donated a painting and fossils to the museum
-Bought produce and bushes from Leif
didn't do much today but im satisfied nonetheless


----------



## Blueskyy

I basically island hunted for a new snooty for fun. I found Kitty and moved her in for the 3rd time. I love her for some reason.


----------



## Sarah3

On my island today I accomplished quite a bit! I'm in the process of making some type of gyroid park, headlined by Brewstoid once I manage to get him. I also donated a few sea creatures to the museum as I'm only 7 sea creatures and 4 fish away from finally completing everything in the museum! I also tried to design some houses in Happy Home Paradise and am busy crafting new things to try to incoporate more of them in future designing. Soon I'll have to work on my catalog as I know I'll be unlocking that feature in HHP as well.


----------



## Jhine7

Today I accomplished simply just tearing down some old ideas on my island in an attempt to freshen it up a bit! Been a while since I've played a lot but HHP is definitely bringing me back a little bit. That, or I'm just a completionist and want to unlock everything!


----------



## boring

I completed the entire area that you see in my island fly over!! It looks very pretty, but Ill be honest I only did that area first so it would look good to strangers when I trade since they don't do much wondering T-T


----------



## TheRevienne

I'm redoing some of my island with some of the new update items, I've been puzzling for weeks of what to do with my river, villager houses and museum, and I think, after a lot of thought, I have my idea for my museum. It's different to how I planned, but I think I like it :'D


----------



## Mick

Is it still on my island if I do a boat tour? In any case, I am catching fish for my fish model collection. And I also wanted a live one for my aquarium room!


----------



## Imbri

I completed my 30th vacation home. When I got back to my island, I talked to Nook and redesigned Snake's home. It'll be ready tomorrow, so I hope he likes it.

I kept a few items, but completely changed the look. He has an actual home now rather than a mishmash of related items.

Do villagers always like what you do?


----------



## dragonair

For the most part I've finished my office today! Just need a gaming chair but everything else is in place! I've also finally gotten some purple hyacinths so I can make more hyacinth lamps and unlocked the ABD on the archipelago!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/26
• Isabelle announced that C.J. was visiting today (I found him near my house). He gave me a small-fry fishing challenge; upon completion, I brought him three crucian carp for a collectible.
• Recieved a horseshoe door decoration in the mail from Katrina.
• Decided to visit Harv's island earlier than usual. Checked in with everyone, got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with belongings), recieved one acorn from Cornimer and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Rumbloid! (And I also reached the final "Gyroid Getter" milestone!)
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Patty (who asked me to help her catch a cricket), Pekoe (curled up at home with a good book), Pashmina (singing in the Plaza), Mathilda (out for a stroll), and Kitty (busy fishing).
• Rex gave me the recipe for mushroom salad! 
• Poor Mathilda had fleas...and unfortunately, Pashmina saw the whole thing, and was applauding when I caught and removed them. Luckily, though, she didn't seem to take it too hard. 
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Surprising me, Tom Nook popped in for a cup, too! (Also reached the third "Come Home to the Roost" milestone!)
• Eventually caught Patty a cricket in the plaza on Shop Isle.
• Bought some things from the Able Sisters that I didn't have yet so that I could catalogue them. 
• Got to buy new things from the Nooklings! 
• Later helped Pekoe deliver a gift to Harry, as it had been delivered to her house by mistake...but it actually turned out to be a surprise gift for me! (Got a long chenille cardigan)
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Ended up on an island still in summer, so I got to collect some summer shells.
• Decided to forgo stretching today, as I was still in a partial food-coma from yesterday.


----------



## Darkesque_

I finished my lake house and land bridge over a sunken waterfall!


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I played for 3 hours straight and did the following:


cleaned up the random tress around my island
got rid of all the weeds
did a trade for some new 2.0 items
deleted old paths
placed new paths around my island
updated my farm area
made some more waterfall displays
crafted some items
customised furniture items 
placed some flowers 
BUILT A CASTLE !!!!! I am so proud of myself it looks amazing


----------



## xara

was hoping to be caught up in time for turkey day, but unfortunately life got in the way. 

*november 21st*
 checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, blue babouches from ione and the items i ordered from my paradise planning catalog yesterday
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 skinny, 2 rare and 2 flat)
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
 got a pumpkin soup recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a cushion from ione and a black rattan waste bin from frett 
 crafted and customized a bunch of items and tools 
 plucked some flowers
 did a trade
 put some stuff into storage 
 caught 15 maple leaves
 threw some stuff away
 harvested my pear trees 
 caught some bugs and deep-sea creatures 
 watered my crops 
 got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown xylophoid! 
 got a log stool diy from sprinkle, a veggie crepe recipe from frett, and a sauna heater diy from beau and added them to my spare diys pile 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to an island that had pumpkins, money trees, a gyroid fragment and a mixed-fruits pie recipe! i harvested the pumpkins and money trees, dug up the gyroid fragment and learned the recipe! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 hung out with agnes at my place! she brought me a red/white tee and towel, we played a card game (i won a red knit hat), and i showed her all my rooms!
 went to harv’s island and got 9 acorns from cornimer
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will diminish, so i had her purify me 
 went to work at paradise planning and donated some materials to niko, made lucy and sherb roommates and designed a home for them that they loved, earned 12,000 poki, bought a vivid patchwork bed and a white ring light, ordered a yellow dreamy bear toy, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a woven-vines hat diy to add to my spare diys pile, talked to some of my clients and learned how to make carrot scones from my restaurant’s chef! 
 ran into wisp and helped him find his 5 spirit pieces; he gave me a black festival lantern for my reward 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a black microwave 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
 withdrew some bells from the ABD
 ordered a green steamroller 
 bought 500 turnips from daisy mae
 checked the shops; bought a light wood zen low table, 10 pieces of brown wrapping paper and a paw-print wall from nook’s, and market auctioneer’s caps (all variants) from able’s 
 sold stuff to the twins 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## ughrora

✿ *November 27th* ✿

*Main Island Life:*
✿ Checked the mail. Went through my mailbox as I had many letters and packages I've been meaning to go through.
✿ Did group stretching.
✿ Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
✿ Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
✿ Collected all tree branches and weeds.
✿ Collected all mushrooms; picked up four flat mushrooms and one skinny mushroom.
✿ Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
✿ Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
✿ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Garden Wagon recipe in it, which I already have.
✿ Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
✿ Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. Got Warrior Armor from Chevre and a Sprite Costume from Sylvana in return. I got Cleo's photo as well! 
✿ Got a Bone Doorplate recipe from Wade and a Coconut Cookie recipe from Aurora, which I already had both. Snake gave me the Peach Jelly recipe, which I didn't have, so yay!
✿ Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot! Blathers stopped by as well.
✿ Brewster gave me the Roost sablé cookie recipe.
✿ Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
✿ Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
✿ Checked Nook Shopping.
✿ Checked the recycle bin, claimed a rusted part.
✿ Went to Nook's Cranny; Day 2 of the Nook Friday sale was taking place. Purchased a throwback dino screen, arched reception counter, and golf bag.
✿ Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a crop mystery island; carrots were the crop.
✿ Dug up all ripe carrot plants that were on the island.
✿ Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
✿ Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Salade de carottes râpées recipe in it, which I already had.
✿ Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
✿ Planted the ripe carrot plants I dug up once I got back home.
✿ Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
✿ Visited Harv's Island.
✿ Spoke with Cornimer, got 3 acorns in return.
✿ Bought a fake Graceful Painting from Redd.
✿ Drew some raffle tickets from Redd; won a berry-vanilla soft serve, some canned grape juice, some canned green tea, some canned tea, a melon-cheesecake cone, a pocket magazine, a sky-blue folding fan, a strawberry donut, and two vanilla cones.
✿ Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
✿ Bought the Earth Rug from Saharah.
✿ Bought Black Mage's Booties from Kicks.
✿ Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with health will improve.
✿ Saw K.K. Slider perform; requested Chillwave.
✿ Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*
✿ Decorated my 28th, 29th, and 30th vacation homes for Nana, Bruce, and Prince.
✿ Set up and decorated my café; named it Cookie Country Café. Nan and Clay work there!
✿ Set up and decorated my apparel shop; named it Arange Gorge. Azalea works there!
✿ Had DJ K.K. perform for all of us!
✿ Donated 120,000 Poki to the hospital.
✿ Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 256 Bells.
✿ Bought a Patchwork Bed from Wardell.
✿ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Gear Tower recipe in it, which I already have.
✿ Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Cherry Jelly recipe, which I did not have before!


----------



## xara

*november 22nd*
 did a few trades
 checked the mail; received a letter from fauna, a blue twisted hachimaki from agnes, the jarred bamboo shoots recipe from daisy mae, a horseshoe door decoration from katrina and the items i ordered yesterday
 shot down a balloon and got a maple-leaf rug diy, which i needed!
 caught 7 maple leaves
 put some stuff into storage
 crafted a net
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 round, 1 flat and 3 skinny)
 had a camper today; it was beardo! i didn’t invite him, but he’s very beary cute :’)
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue zap suit from ione and some cubic parquet flooring from frett
 threw some stuff away
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
 caught some deep-sea creatures and a pearl
 got a second pearl from pascal after giving him the scallop i caught
 harvested and watered my crops
 found and hit my daily money rock
 got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown whistloid!
 got a mum crown diy from sprinkle, an apple dress diy from agnes, and a stone table diy from beau and added them to my spare diys pile
 caught some fishes
 got a chic rose crown diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 delivered a package to margie for audie and got a red athletic jacket in return
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to yet another boring ass default island . it didn’t have much, but i found a gyroid fragment and a peach dress diy to add to my spare diys pile :’)
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a sapling
 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
 checked to see what leif was selling
 checked the twins’ turnip prices for the day
 went to harv’s island and got 8 acorns from cornimer
 bought a green clasp purse, a light blue bear backpack and a light blue randoseru from kicks
 bought a genuine wild painting right half from redd!
 bought a retro restaurant wall, tent flooring and a green exquisite rug from saharah
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve
 went to work at paradise planning and got the simple island counters and pillar diys from niko, donated some materials to niko, tweaked my restaurant’s interior a bit and earned 5,000 poki, designed a cute yellow cottage for victoria that she loved and earned 12,000 poki for it, sat with wardell by the ocean for a bit , bought a titan arum, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, learned how to make seafood salad from my restaurant’s chef and   found and learned the glowing-moss statue diy!
 hung out with frett at my place! he brought me a blue gym tee, we played a card game (i lost), and i showed him all my rooms!
 checked the shops; bought a white inflatable bird ring and a grey toothbrush-and-cup set from nook’s
 sold stuff to the twins
 completed some nook mile achievements, including “executive producer” milestone #4 and “set sail for adventure” milestone #3


----------



## Giddy

Took some time, but finally Roswell is finally moving to my Island~! 
He's my only series 5 card, and was being difficult about moving in so had to do it a few days, making him stuff. I was worried he may ask to kick someone I didn't want out, but this may have changed from before but he asked me who he should kick out~ So happy~!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I did very little since *I took the day off* from working on the HHP island. But I did accomplish something by attempting the first re-design of an islander's home! It's Claude's. He still has a starter house and he deserves better.  I submitted my design plan to Nook, who says it'll all get done by tomorrow. 

I hope Claude likes his new interior!


----------



## xara

*november 23rd*
 caught 28 maple leaves
 checked the mail; received a white throwback gothic mirror from frett, a black throwback container from beau, and the genuine wild painting right half i bought from redd yesterday 
 bought a genuine mystic statue, a pink floral sconce, and a silver dispenser from redd
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 skinny, 1 elegant and 3 flat)
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a white desk mirror from ione and an orange work apron from frett 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 threw some stuff away 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 watered my crops 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got a cup of coffee and a takeaway coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a yellow rumbloid! 
 got a mushroom crepe recipe from margie, and a cherry rug diy from sprinkle, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 put some stuff into storage 
 returned a lost book to frett and got a grey checkered sweater vest in return 
 got an ironwood clock diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 caught some bugs 
 sold stuff to the twins, checked their morning turnip price, and bought a dark wood dessert case and a white window-panel wall from them 
 bought hygiene-safety hoods (all variants) from able’s 
 gave fuchsia permission to move out 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to one of his famous boring default islands ! lol it didn’t have much, but i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a bamboo wall decoration diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
 checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
 redeemed miles for a block fence diy 
 went to harv’s island and got 5 acorns from cornimer
 checked to see what leif is selling this week but didn’t buy anything 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve 
 went to work at paradise planning, got diys for concrete island counters and a concrete pillar from niko, bought souvenir chocolates to give to fuchsia, designed a manor of mischief for her that she loved and earned 12,000 poki for the job, unlocked two-story vacation homes, donated materials to niko, ordered a yellow dreamy bed from my paradise planning catalog, bought a blue milk-glass lamp, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the rope-net flooring diy, and learned how to make pumpkin curry from my restaurant’s chef! 
 beau taught me how to make spaghetti napolitan! 
 crafted a net 
 checked the twins’ afternoon turnip price 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## ughrora

✿ *November 28th* ✿

*Main Island Life:*

✿ Checked the mail.
✿ Did group stretching.
✿ Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
✿ Dug up the two gyroids I buried and watered yesterday; they turned out to be a Bubbloid and Squeezoid.
✿ Dug up two additional gyroids that appeared from it snowing yesterday; they turned out to be a Squeakoid and a Whirroid.
✿ Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
✿ Collected all tree branches and weeds.
✿ Collected all mushrooms; picked up two round mushrooms, one elegant mushroom, one flat mushroom, and one skinny mushroom.
✿ Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
✿ Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
✿ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Large Cardboard Boxes recipe in it, which I already have.
✿ Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
✿ Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. Got a Bekasab Robe from Chevre and a tight-knit sweater from Sylvana in return. 
✿ Got a Peach Smoothie recipe from Wade, which I did not have!
✿ Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
✿ Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
✿ Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
✿ Checked Nook Shopping.
✿ Checked the recycle bin, claimed three pieces of clay.
✿ Went to Nook's Cranny; Day 3 of the Nook Friday sale was taking place. Nothing really caught my eye.
✿ Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a bamboo shoot mystery island.
✿ Dug up all bamboo shoots that were on the island.
✿ Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
✿ Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Bamboo-grove Wall recipe in it, which I already had.
✿ Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
✿ Planted the bamboo shoots I dug up once I got back home.
✿ Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
✿ Visited Harv's Island.
✿ Spoke with Cornimer, got 2 acorns in return.
✿ Bought a Great Statue from Redd.
✿ Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
✿ Bought the Natural-wood Square Tile from Saharah.
✿ Bought Purple Garter Socks from Kicks.
✿ Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with money will diminish.
✿ Had purification done by Katrina.
✿ Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

✿ Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 322 Bells.
✿ Bought a Deep Fryer, an Evergreen Ash, and a Sampler from Wardell.
✿ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Iron Doorplate recipe in it, which I already have.
✿ Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Pumpkin Soup recipe, which I did not have before!


----------



## xara

*november 24th*
 put some stuff into storage 
 bought a white message mat, an earth rug, a retro dotted rug, a blackboard wall and racetrack flooring from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a laboratory wall
 caught 12 maple leaves 
 checked the mail; received a letter from margie, the genuine mystic statue i bought from redd yesterday, and the yellow dreamy bed i ordered from my paradise planning catalog yesterday
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 elegant, 1 round, 1 skinny and 2 flat)
 sold stuff to the twins (including my turnips for 525 bells per turnip!) and bought a silver cool low table from them 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue safety helmet from frett and a blue marble-print dress from ione
 ione taught me how to make apple jam!
 checked to see what able’s was selling today, but i didn’t buy anything 
 crafted a shovel 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 harvested and watered my crops 
 threw some stuff away
 got a cup of coffee from the roost; frett was there enjoying a cup of coffee as well, and tom nook came by for a takeaway coffee!
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue squeakoid (my first duplicate)!
 said farewell to fuchsia as she’s moving out today :’)
 got a coconut pudding recipe from my daily diy bottle and learned it!
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to vine/glowing moss island! i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, and found and learned the cave diy! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
 deposited some bells into the ABD
 went to harv’s island and got 9 acorns from cornimer 
 bought a genuine scenic painting from redd 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will diminish, so i had her purify me 
 went to work at paradise planning and learned the brick island counters and pillar diys from niko, donated some more materials to him, designed a hero’s buffet for big top that he loved, got promoted to the rank of “famous designer”, earned 15,000 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, talked to a few of my clients, found a rope-net flooring diy to add to my spare diys pile, and my restaurant’s chef taught me how to make gnocchi di carote!
 got a pear jelly recipe from frett, and a coconut pudding recipe from audie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 completed some nook mile achievements, including “come home to the roost” milestone #3!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Just realized I forgot to post last night, my bad 

11/27
• Took the crucian carp model out of the mail. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Xylophoid!
• Chatted with Patty (crafting a rose crown), Pekoe (out for a stroll), Pashmina (walking along  the beach), and Kitty (shopping at Nook's Cranny). Spoke briefly with Rhonda and Mathilda (as they were attending Slider's show) 
• Was startled by the sudden appearance of falling stars; I made sure to make plenty of wishes whenever I could. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Ran into Rhonda there! (maybe during intermission, she stepped in for a cup too? ) As I was getting ready to leave, Brewster gave me a coffee plant! 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Nooklings! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with belongings), 3 acorns from Cornimer, and customized lots of items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Polka. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Ended up on a bamboo island. 

11/28 (...it's...snowing!)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 235,722 points, the same as last week. 
• Collected star fragments from the beach. Found a Sagittarius fragment! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Jingloid!
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (also staying inside today), Pekoe (on walkabout, gathering sticks), Pashmina (out for a stroll), Patty (walking around the plaza), and Mathilda (enjoying a meal indoors).
• Caught a tarantula that was lurking around in Kitty's yard. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with health), 8 acorns from Cornimer, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment.


----------



## deana

November 29 

-Checked the mail, received a nice note from Flo 
-Visited both shops bought a vintage desk from Nooks
-Talked to my villagers
-Got a new recipe for mushroom crepes from Pinky
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Ken and he gave me a heavy-duty shirt in return
-Found and dug up my fossils for today
-Moved some more of my crops around, still not fully happy with my farm area
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Visited Harv's island and got my fortune for today
-Went on my daily Kapp'n tour
-Buried and watered my gyriod fragment
-Completed some Nook miles tasks 
-Stopped by the Roost for a coffee


----------



## Applepie

i ran around and tripped


----------



## ChocoPie22

11/29

Checked the mail and got a letter from Piper with a gift
Still cleaning up my island, I've removed a lot of the flowers that have taken over almost done
Got 100,000 bells!
I used an NMT to hit more rocks and get clay, ended up making 2 wave breakers for the hot item today
CAUGHT A TARANTULA - first one, so I donated it to the museum
Marlo officially moved in! Can't wait to give him a new outfit tomorrow
I gifted my 3 dreamies that I currently have their outfits, they look so cute in them
Merengue - Red skirt with suspenders
Fang - Light Blue? Career Jacket
Marshal - Blue Emblem Blazer

I'm trying to kick out Daisy so I wacked her a bunch of time with my net and she got extremely angry
Planted 5 tomatoes since Lief is here
Talked to my dreamies
Got 2 DIYS from my villagers
Maple - Bamboo Floor Lamp
Fang - Bamboo Speaker

Bought a popcorn snack set and white icecream display from Nook Shop
I snagged up the Turkey Day Recipes from Nook Shop
Caught a bunch of fish


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/29
• Isabelle announced that Redd was visiting the island today; while I didn't get to buy any works of art, I did get my hands on the froggy chair!
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bubbloid! And as a result of yesterday's snow, I also found a Squeakoid and a Rumbloid!
• Harry gave me the recipe for peach pie!
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's precipitation.
• Chatted with Mathilda (walking along the beach), Pashmina (chilling at home), Patty (on walkabout, gathering sticks), Pekoe (shopping at Nook's Cranny), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (enjoying a warm cup of coffee).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.
• Poor Gayle had fleas! 
• Later helped Kitty resolve an arguement with Plucky by delivering an apology gift. To be honest, Plucky looks good in a barista apron!
• Attended a group stretching session (used buttons; my screwed up ankle is getting worse)
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone, bought anything that was new or that I hadn't gotten around to cataloging yet. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with health), 9 acorns from Cornimer, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.


----------



## deana

November 30 

-Checked the mail, got a funny letter from Ken 
-Went to check out what Kicks was selling in the plaza
-Visited Nooks and Ables 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Talked to my villagers 
-As I was out running around Flo invited me over to her place so we hung out there for a bit
-Went to Harv's to get some things customizes by Cyrus 
-Got a coffee at the Roost 
-Harvested my fully grown crops and watered the plants
-Did a bunch of terraforming on what I hope to be my new bamboo area


----------



## ChocoPie22

11/30/21

I checked my mail and got a letter!
Visited Nook's and bought some stuff
Cleaned out Able's stock
Did 3 trades and got a bunch of items!
Got my daily DIY bottle
Gifted my dreamies some clothes
Marshal - Chesterfield Coat
Fang - Checkered Chesterfield Coat
Merengue - Sweetheart Tank and Shirt

Shook my bell tree and got 30,000 bells
All the flowers are almost gone just 20 or so left
Got a new achievement!
5 Gyroids!!

Sold 2 hot items!! - flat garden rock
Got 100,000 bells in my ABD for the interest
Redd was here so I bought a real Mystic Statue from him
Got 4 fossils
Found the money rock


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/1/21

Bought some stuff from Nook's
Cleaned out Able's stock
Caught a tarantula
Gave my dreamies their gifts
Marshal - career jacket
Merengue - diner dress
Fang - simple knit sweater

Talked to all my dreamies to raise our friendship status
Got rid of all my overgrown flowers and weeds!!
Got the daily DIY bottle
Shot down a bunch of balloons and got some new stuff
Hit all my rocks
Chopped and shook all the trees
Collected all of the fruit and produce
Traveled to 5 islands
Chopped all their trees
Hit all their rocks
Collected all the fruit

Samara is here so I got all 3 rugs and a mystery wallpaper
I watered my produce


----------



## zissou

12/01/21 highlights ~

 It wasn't snowing anymore; instead, the island was flooded with the warm light of a gorgeous late-autumn evening. Thank goodness. The snow is lovely and all, but that _color scheme_. (Yes, I just criticized _snow_ for making my flowers look ugly.)

 Visited Tammi's house. My first villager house call! It was... interesting. Tammi has given me her photo at this point but still kind of scares me.

 Gifted a few villagers (Flora and Erik) with some meager scraps I could find around town/stole from Tammi's house (sorry guys, I'm trying)

 I'm actually having in fun in HHP now! -- Designed a house for Megan (dreamy, sparkles, pastels) that initially frustrated me but eventually turned into a wonderful plushie-stuffed girl's bedroom. And then Lottie asked me to design a _school! _My first facility. Again, I begin every design project woefully frustrated before getting my snot together. Innsmouth University turned out wonderfully :') 

 Bought out the entire HHP shop today with that fat bonus paycheck. Wardell was... impressed? Not impressed? Unsure. And my first 3 island chocolates. Who shall I gift them to?

 One last trip to Kicks' before going home. Bought nearly his whole stock, of course.


----------



## xara

i’m still taking a slight break from tbt, i just wanna stay active in this thread lol.

*november 25th*
 threw some stuff away
 put some stuff into storage
 caught 29 maple leaves
 celebrated turkey day with my villagers! i gathered ingredients, helped franklin whip up some clam chowder, pumpkin pie, gratin, and olive-flounder meunière and received the recipes for them, along with a turkey day decoration, turkey day rug, turkey day table, turkey day hearth, turkey day wall, turkey day wheat decor, turkey day flooring and a cornucopia!
 caught some deep-sea creatures
 gave a scallop to pascal and got a pearl in return
 made some flour
 caught some fishes
 talked to all my villagers
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 flat, 1 skinny and 3 round)
 checked the mail; received a black biker jacket from agnes, the genuine scenic painting i bought from redd yesterday, and a red mini dharma from katrina
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 caught some bugs
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
 crafted a net and a coconut juice
 watered my crops
 got a cup of coffee from the roost, and brewster gave me a coffee plant!!
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green drummoid!
 shot down a balloon and got a red rotary phone
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a white stack of clothes, white dual hanging monitors, a retro massage chair and a black window-panel wall from them
 checked able’s, but didn’t buy anything
 got a natural garden table diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the start of nook friday tomorrow!
 found and hit my daily money rock
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment and an iron frame diy to add to my spare diys pile
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a red amp
 collected my daily bonus nook miles and checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and got 10 acorns from cornimer
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve
 went to work at paradise planning and niko taught me the diys for a steel pillar and island counters, designed a perfect hotel room for zell that he loved and earned 15,000 poki for it, celebrated decorating my 20th home with the team, bought a blue modern hospital bed and a yellow froggy chair, donated some more materials to niko, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the vine garland diy, received a brown diner wall from fuchsia, and learned how to make coconut cookies from my restaurant’s chef!
 went island hopping and invited lolly on my 3rd ticket!!!!!! 
 customized fuchsia’s and fauna’s photos and added them to my photo wall
 completed some nook mile achievements, including “gyroid getter” milestone #3!


----------



## maria110

Today I received villager photo #200, from Queen.  Maybe for 2022, I'll try to get to 300 photos.


----------



## Autumn247

Went to Harv's Island and bought an authentic Scary painting from Redd
My friend sent me an authentic painting (I forget which one) so I donated that and the scary painting to the museum
Got coffee at Brewster's, with pigeon milk   and he gave me a cup and saucer as a gift
Bought some chocolate at the HHP office
Bought a cool chair from the HHP office
I just purchased the DLC so I designed my first home, I made Eloise's Relaxing Reading Room
Buried a gyroid fragment and watered it
Bought a kid's tent from Nook's Cranny 
Got a recipe for orange pound cake 
Delivered a gift to Bluebear because Cube wanted to give her something since he made her upset somehow


----------



## xara

*november 26th*
 checked the mail; received a watermelon umbrella from margie and a paradise planning phone case from wardell! 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 flat, 1 skinny and 3 round)
 crafted an iron wall lamp and golden tools 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a purple dreamy rabbit toy and a blue crew member’s seat from them 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got some stripe flooring from frett and a green/red jester’s cap from ione 
 put some stuff into storage 
 bought moroccan dresses (all variants) and simple sunglasses (all except red) from able’s 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
 harvested and watered my crops 
 caught some bugs 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost  
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a chic tockoid (which i already have)
 welcomed lolly to the island!! 
 got a pickled veggies recipe from my daily diy bottle and learned it! 
 got a hyacinth lamp diy from agnes, and a manga-library wall diy from sprinkle, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
 threw some stuff away 
 shot down a balloon and got a silver disco ball 
 woke gullivarrr up and found his communicator  
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to an island where it was snowing! i found an apple dress diy to add to my spare diys pile and dug up a green bloopoid and a gyroid fragment!
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping
 withdrew some bells from the ABD
 went to harv’s island and invited lolly so that i could unlock her poster 
 got 2 acorns from cornimer 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 went to work at paradise planning and learned the marble pillar and island counter diys from niko, designed a café that’s also a spa for joey that he loved and earned 15,000 poki for it, donated some more materials to niko, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the glowing-moss dress diy, and my restaurant’s chef taught me how to make savoury bread! 
 audie taught me how to make bread gratin!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## boring

Raymond was in my move-in queue, so I feel like that's something of an achievement. Also I made a rock garden and it took me three hours JUST to get the rocks in the right place so if anybody feels like validating my struggle by saying it looks good I wont stop you. This drove me insane. Actually insane.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466444983804866562


----------



## xara

*november 27th*
 checked the mail; received a letter from audie and a black pirate dress from gullivarrr
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue fast-food uniform from frett and a lime yellow firefighter uniform from ione 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 2 elegant and 3 skinny)
 had a campsite visitor today; i checked to see who it was, and it was jacob! i didn’t invite him, but he’s cute :’)
 ione taught me how to make salad, margie taught me how to make coconut pancakes, and sprinkle taught me how to make a mixed-fruits bagel sandwich! 
 crafted a bamboo drum 
 put some stuff into storage 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a white bathroom stall, a red chainsaw, a zen architecture wall and 10 pieces of black wrapping paper from them 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
 made some barred-knifejaw carpaccio 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 watered my crops 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a white xylophoid! 
 caught some fishes
 added a tuna to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 got a rocking horse diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 bought clean-room suits (all variants) from able’s
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a summer island! while i was there, i picked up 7 summer shells, found a summer-shell rug diy to add to my spare diys pile, caught an ocean sunfish, and dug up a gyroid fragment! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part and a cardboard box 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and got 9 acorns from cornimer
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 went to work at paradise planning and learned the golden pillar and island counter diys from niko, lottie was taken to the doctor as she wasn’t feeling well, designed a house of chills for clay that he loved and earned 15,000 poki for it, got some nigirizushi from lottie when she came back from the doctors, bought a silver candle chandelier and ordered a blue stroller, a bronze patina torii and a brown medieval building side, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the suspicious cauldron diy, and got a spare potato galette recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 harvested my pear trees
 listened to k.k. slider perform “chillwave” with whitney, lolly and margie
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/3
-checked mail
-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and bell tree spot)
+Maple stopped me for a goldfish, which I happen to have in my home inventory so I obliged and got some ladder shades in return
-checked resident services recycling bin
-ABD nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes )
-coffee at Brewster's 
-morning stretch 
-go to work for daily bottle and recipe
-took a kappn tour (nothing exciting)
-stopped at nooks cranny to sell goods and check umbrellas

Tonight after work.
-check Mabel's for clothes I need
-hopefully some trading on forums
-continue to renovate villager houses


----------



## Autumn247

So far:
Did a lot of daily tasks today, chopping wood, hitting rocks, collecting fruit, sea shells, crops and selling them to Nooks Cranny. Dug up fossils, had them assessed and sold them all. 
Had coffee at Brewster’s twice. Resetti was there having a cup of coffee too.

Later I’m going to get back on and decorate two homes in HHP and then possibly take a boat ride to an island w/ Kapp’n


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/02/21

I chopped all my trees and shook them
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Cleaned out Able's stock
Bought some stuff from Nook's
Gifted my dreamies
Marshal - Blue Dandy Hat
Fang - Gray Argyle Sweater
Merengue - White Beret

Label was here, so I did her challenge
Collected all my produce and fruits
Got my daily DIY bottle
Got my daily nook miles
Sold soooo many hot items and made it to 200,000 bells!


----------



## deana

Pecan was in my campsite and I convinced her to stay!! I've loved Pecan for a long long time and I am so pleased to have her! Marshal will be leaving the island but since I already have two copies of his photo I really don't mind (plus I didn't want to have multiple squirrels). 

I was also able to add some new items to my catalog and did some other stuff that I am too lazy to write about today


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island-Player 3 caught the Lobster and 3 villagers photos last night.  Tonight she received the last villager photo.
2nd Island- Player 4 caught the Tuna and Stringfish last night and completed his fishing collection. Today got the golden rod DIY and crafted it.  
Both Island learnt the Orange Smoothie DIY recipe.


----------



## Anj2k6

Making progress on my cycling island and should hopefully be able to open it tomorrow. I forgot just how much needs to be done before you're allowed to build the other 5 houses. 
I'm time traveling of course but it's still quite a bit of work X_X

Btw if anyone sees this I have:
Eunice
Audie (have amiibo but got lucky with first move in lol)
Sherb (same as Audie lmao)
Boots
and Plucky so far so feel free to reserve in advance!


----------



## mitfy

organized a bunch of my hybrid flowers (putting them in 1-2 general spaces) and selling a bunch of the generic ones. from the dropbox alone i got about 10k bells from almost all flowers, aside from some shrubs, a couple of clothing items, and a pike ^^


----------



## xara

*november 28th*
 participated in a mystery bag giveaway and brought home 4 bags; i got 10 regular star fragments, a genuine academic painting, a blue capsule-toy machine and green decorative bottles! 
 put some stuff into storage
 threw some stuff away 
 checked the mail; received letters from sprinkle and the HHA, and the items i ordered from my paradise planning catalog yesterday 
 caught some bugs 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 skinny, 1 rare and 3 round)
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green athletic outfit from ione and a black school uniform with ribbon from frett 
 bought fast-food uniforms (all except blue and orange) from able’s 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a white horizontal organizer and a pink public telephone from them 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
 harvested and watered my crops 
 made some pumpkin soup 
 bought 650 turnips from daisy mae 
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a purple ringoid!
 got a minestrone soup recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 got a spaghetti napolitan recipe from audie, a pansy table diy from margie and a pear tart recipe from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to an island that had potatoes and money trees! i harvested all the potatoes and money trees, dug up a gyroid fragment, and found an orange jelly recipe to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a white study desk 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 withdrew some bells from the ABD
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and got an acorn from cornimer
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will diminish, so i had her purify me 
 went to paradise planning and bought a blue simple sofa, ordered a white crane game, talked to some of my clients, found and learned the glowing-moss-jar shelves diy, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, and got a spare mushroom crepe recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 caught some fishes 
 shot down a balloon and got a brown poolside bed 
 crafted a fishing rod 
 delivered a package to fauna for lolly and got a black tight-knit sweater in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/4

-checked mail
-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle)
-stopped at nooks cranny to sell goods and check umbrellas
-checked resident services recycling bin
-Abd nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes )
-coffee at Brewster's
-morning stretch
-go to work for daily bottle and recipe
-took a kappn tour (moss and vine island yah!)
-check Mabel's for clothes I need

(At this point I decided I need another cup of coffee in real life for what comes next, 300 plus clothes from my shopping time traveling last night but I did do a smart thing and dropped my storage shed right next to nooks)

-storage clean out and updating my trade list

That's all for the morning I might be back on this evening.


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/03/21

Checked my mail and got a gift from Piper
Got my daily DIY recipe
Got my daily nooks
Cleaned out Able's stock
Bought some stuff from Nook
Got all my daily fossils and money tree
Hit all my rocks and found the coin rock
Chopped and shook all my trees
CJ was here so I did a tournament with him and sold all of my fish to him
There was a meteor shower and Celeste so I got my constellation DIY and wished
Got to 500,000 bells to pay off the house debt
Got a yellow switch lite and K.K slider music from ABD nook shopping
12/04/21

Checked my mail and got the items I ordered yesterday and a gift from Merengue
Went to an island and got all the seashells and apples to sell
Collected all my fruit
Shook and cut all my trees
Gave gifts to my dreamies
Marlo - Black Monocle

Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Dug the bell hole and planted a bell tree
Yesterday was meteor shower so I collected all the fragments I got
Paid off half my house debt
Finished two trades with people
Started to work on an arcade room in my house
Cleaned out Able's stock
Bought some things from Nook
Collected my daily DIY recipe
Collected my daily nook miles
Dug up all my fossils
Got a black switch lit and K.K slider music from ABD nook shopping


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on posting again, sorry 
*LONG POST AHEAD*

11/30
• Isabelle announced that Flick was visiting today; I decided to bring him three grasshoppers for a collectible. I tracked him down in the plaza outside Resident Services. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Rumbloid!
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a peach dress), Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (enjoying a cup of coffee), Pashmina (on her way to the store), Mathilda (working out in the plaza), and Pekoe (also staying inside).
• Got assaulted by a tarantula outside of Rex's house after failing to swing my net fast enough...
• Later, Pashmina asked if she could visit my house; due to how late I got on, I decided to agree to a visit tomorrow instead. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. To my surprise, Blathers stepped in for a cup, too!
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Managed to catch a tarantula that wad lurking around in the flower beds outside Resident Services. Take that, ya eight-legged menace! 
• Attended a group stretching session (used buttons).
• Visited Harv's island, bought a genuine tremendous statue from Redd (also got a pocketbook by pulling from the raffle)! Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with health), 8 acorns from Cornimer, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Finally found carrot plants!!!  after harvesting what I could, I dug up nine of the plants and took them home! Also found a recipe for seafood ajillo in a bottle that had washed ashore! 
• Found a temporary spot for the carrot plants when I got back, and then watered them.
• Finally got to make many of the recipes I hadn't gotten around to due to not having enough ingredients! 
• Crafted some items to sell. 

12/1
• Isabelle announced that a meteor shower was underway! Whenever I got the chance, you can bet I made tons of wishes! 
• Took the tremendous statue out of the mail and brought it to Blathers. Also took out the grasshopper model from Flick. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Sproingoid
• Watered the carrots! 
• Patty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!). I chatted with her for a little afterwards to hopefully make her feel better. 
• Finally got ahold of the recipe for making a plain wooden shop sign! I've almost got everything I need for making a proper farm/vegetable garden! (The recipe was in a bottle that had washed ashore!)
• Witnessed a conversation between Party and Rhonda about dreams, specifically of sink faucets giving things other than water. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (who had a visitor: Harry), Mathilda (enjoying dinner at home), Pashmina (chilling at home), and Pekoe (hanging out in my yard for some reason).
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me the recipe for the hyacinth wand. 
• Realized I'd completely forgotten about the plans made yesterday to have Pashmina over, so I raced home in a flash. However, Pashmina appeared not to be upset about it at all, and came over without complaint. She gave me a pair of round shades, we played a card game, and she really seemed to have fun. 
• Leif was here, although I didn't buy anything. 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Stated taking down and putting away all of the fall-themed items I'd placed all over the island.
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with belongings), 10 acorns from Cornimer, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Ended up finding more acorns.


12/2
• Isabelle warned us about someone being passed out on the beach, so that meant that Gulliver had washed ashore again. It took me a little while, but I did eventually find all of the missing phone parts. 
• Recieved a thank-you letter and gift in the mail from Pashmina for yesterday (a screaming pink samurai hakama was enclosed). Also recieved another hand-knit sweater from ingame Mom!
• Collected star fragments from the beach; found 3 Sagittarius frags and at least 20 regular ones! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Jingloid! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a hyacinth wreath), Kitty (hanging out in her garden), Pekoe (out for a stroll), Mathilda (cleaning up around her house) and Pashmina (walking along the beach), but I couldn't find Patty anywhere...
• Hit some rocks to replenish my material stores. 
• Ended up having Pashmina over for a visit again. This time was shorter, but it seemed to put her in good spirits, so all's well that ends well. 
• Harvested some wheat, sugarcane, and carrots, watered each set of plants, refined some flour and sugar, and then made some more dishes. I'm thinking I might bring some to my neighbors as gifts. (I also reached the third "Executive Producer" milestone in the process! )
• Later helped Harry resolve an argument with Pekoe by helping him deliver an apology gift. 
• Kitty popped by my house for a short visit, played a card game with me, and gave me an orange. 
• Picked up and put away the rest of the fall furniture, started pulling out some winter stuff (I'm gonna wait until there's snow on the ground before I pull out the rest).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Found a lost book near the crops. When I asked Mathilda if she knew who it belonged to, it turned out to actually be hers! And as for my reward, I FINALLY recieved Mathilda's Photo! Huzzah!!! 
• Made a LOT of items to sell, and earned a whopping 391,592 bells! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with belongings), 5 acorns from Cornimer, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Landed on an island that was currently experiencing springtime, and there were cherry blossoms everywhere. 

12/3
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Flip the Monkey. 
• Recieved another veil in the mail from Gulliver, this time in pink. Now I have one in each color!
• Watered the crops! 
• Ran into Saharah on the beach; as per usual, I bought her completely out.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Clatteroid!
• Found a recipe for making a cherry tart in a bottle that had washed ashore! 
• Chatted with Mathilda (working out in the woods), Kitty (cooking up some seafood salad, which she then taught me how to make), Pekoe (cleaning up her house), Patty (walking around in the plaza), Rhonda (working out in the plaza), and Pashmina (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Later, Rhonda asked me if I'd like to hang out at her place; due to how late it was, we scheduled a visit for tomorrow (this time, I'm going to make sure I remember it).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. I tried to see what would happen if you kept letting your drink cool off, but I didn't get much of a reaction from Brewster after the first few minutes...
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (decreased luck with friendship; I went ahead with going through the purification ritual), 4 acorns from Cornimer, and customized lots of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Landed n an island with glowing moss and vines!  Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell, also found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for the vine bench inside! (Also finally crafted the wooden storage shed, and reached the fourth "Set Sail for Adventure" milestone!)

12/4
• Recieved another power stone in the mail from Katrina. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bubbloid!
• Checked in with Rhonda, as promised. She appeared to be thrilled to bits! Later, as I was leaving, she gave me a windbreaker. 
• Caught a tarantula lurking around outside Rhonda's house. 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll) and Pekoe (chilling at home) but couldn't seem to find Patty or Pashmina anywhere...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Chorinho.
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with friendship), 7 acorns from Cornimer, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment.


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/5
-last night I time traveled about 10 days clothes shopping and added about 400 new items to my catalog so my Island was a mess this morning

*I should also note I did not sleep well last night and a little caffeine deprived so this was not a linear trip of chores


-checked mail
-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle)
-stopped at nooks cranny to sell goods and check umbrellas
-checked resident services recycling bin
-Abd nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes )
-coffee at Brewster's
-morning stretch
-go to work for daily bottle and recipe
-took a kappn tour (wheat farm island)
-check Mabel's for clothes I need
-updating my trade list and check forums

Tonight I plan on renovating Skye's house and possibly some more time traveling to work on my clothing catalog


----------



## maria110

Earned photos from Sasha and Jitters.  No photo yet from Phil, despite the fact that I've given him about three times as many gifts as I've given to Sasha.  Aside from Phil, I've been lining up other new-to-me villagers and gifting them.  These are Pippy, Cephalobot, Ione, Tiansheng, Marlo, Tad, and Patty.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’ve finally pulled my finger out and continued with flattening parts of my island. I’m currently on the shopping district that I hope you turn into a magical forest pathway that connects up to my entrance. I’m also trying to balance having a decent amount space so I can fill areas with items but not have it become too cluttered at the same time either.


----------



## Antonio

I finally cleaned up the rivers, no more water areas now. All I have to do now is remove the back island 2nd floor and this island will be as flat as a tire.


----------



## twisty

I managed to nearly clear an entire quarter of my island! With all of the new items I'm completely revamping my island, while at the same time trying to keep its new layout more open. I wish the five star island didn't require so much overdevelopment--it makes the space feel claustrophobic and makes regular gameplay more difficult.


----------



## mitfy

does hpp count? i finally did the school!! named it seaside rose academy :]


----------



## boring

I did all of my dailies!
Checked mail, harvs island, hit rocks, dig up fossils, daily DIYs, kappn island, talked to all villagers, got coffee, checked both shops and did all my nook miles + 2x goals! just have aerobics left.. hope my villagers like a 2 am workout


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/05/21

Got my daily nook miles from the ABD
Got K.K's daily music
Went to a few nook mile islands and found the bell island on the first try
Dug up all my fossils
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Planted the bell tree
Hit and shook all my trees
Bought turnips!!
Got my daily DIY bottle
Cleaned out Able's stock
Bought some stuff from Nook's
Got Sable's pattern
Checked the mail and got my items I ordered yesterday
I have a quarter of my house debt to pay off
Got my island to two stars with the new bridge I added!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/5
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,760 points (sure, I expected it to go down since the season changed, but I didn't expect it to drop THAT much...).
• Recieved a DAL umbrella in the mail. 
• Tried getting some of my back room ready for winter and X-mas.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Spikenoid!
• Chatted with Kitty (doing yoga in her yard), Patty (making fish and chips, which she then taught me how to make), Pekoe (doing some house-cleaning), Pashmina (chilling at home), and Rhonda (out for a stroll).
• Later, Kitty asked if she could visit some time; we headed over for a little while (admittedly, due to a misclick; I'd meant to schedule a hangout for tomorrow instead). She gave me a tee and towel. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with money), one acorn from Cornimer, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/6
Last night I finished renovating all my villager houses.

-checked mail (ketchup sent me a jolly painting)
-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle)
-checked resident services recycling bin
-Abd nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes )
-go to work for daily bottle and recipe
-took a kappn tour (winter island)
-updating my trade list and check forums
-stopped at nooks cranny to sell goods and check umbrellas
-coffee at Brewster's 
-morning stretch 

After work...
-check Mabel's for clothes I need


----------



## boring

- Checked mail (so.. so much mail. I never open it)
- Went to Harv's island
- Hit all my rocks
- Dug up fossils and Gyroids
- Collected my daily DIY bottle and got two other DIYs from villagers
- Kappn's island visit, nothing interesting but got some bugs from it.
- Talked to all villagers
- Daily coffee
- Checked Nooks
- Check Able's, get new pattern from Sable
- Did my NM+ tasks
- And finally did my stretches (albeit at 4:55 AM)


----------



## TalviSyreni

Part two of my major island revamp which mainly consisted of me putting in a rather large waterfall behind residents services. Then that turned into a small river on second tier with a bridge connecting the two areas. I wasn’t planning such a major overhaul but I’m liking how it’s turned out so, up next is moving Able Sisters and Nook’s Cranny which should add a bit more symmetry to the plaza area in general.


----------



## ughrora

✿ November 29th ✿

Main Island Life:

✿ Checked the mail.
✿ Did group stretching.
✿ Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
✿ Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Oinkoid.
✿ Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
✿ Collected all tree branches and weeds.
✿ Collected all mushrooms; picked up two round mushrooms, two skinny mushrooms, and one flat mushroom.
✿ Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
✿ Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
✿ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Golden Garden Bunny recipe in it, which I did not have!
✿ Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
✿ Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
✿ Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
✿ Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
✿ Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
✿ Checked Nook Shopping.
✿ Checked the recycle bin, claimed three pieces of clay.
✿ Went to Nook's Cranny; Day 4 of the Nook Friday sale was taking place. Bought an Artsy Chair.
✿ Leif was visiting my island; ought 5 Holly Starts from him.
✿ Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a glowing moss and vine island.
✿ Picked all glowing moss and vines that were on the island.
✿ Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
✿ Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the glow-in-the-dark stickers recipe in it, which I did not have!
✿ Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
✿ Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
✿ Visited Harv's Island.
✿ Spoke with Cornimer, got 4 acorns in return.
✿ Bought a fake Gallant Statue from Redd.
✿ Bought the Ringside Seating from Saharah.
✿ Bought an Evening Bag from Kicks.
✿ Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with health will improve.
✿ Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

✿ Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 222 Bells.
✿ Bought an Inflatable Bird Ring from Wardell.
✿ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Glowing-Moss Pointed Cap recipe in it, which I already have.
✿ Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Peach Tart recipe, which I did not have before!


----------



## maria110

I received Pippy's photo and went into Able's to access some custom paths.  After laying down all the island's pathways with in-game paths, I decided I'm not loving the dirt in-game paths. I had totally forgotten that weeds and flowers can grow in them and cross them.  I want paths that will stop flower spread!  And weeds too but mostly flowers.  So I erased one area of in-game dirt path and replaced it with custom worn cobblestone path.  I'm liking it better already but it will take time to switch out all the dirt for custom paths.  Fortunately, the in-game stone path is working nicely for the major public areas, like the shops and plaza.  So I guess I'll use a combination of in-game and custom.


----------



## ughrora

✿ November 30th ✿

Main Island Life:

✿ Checked the mail.
✿ Did group stretching.
✿ Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
✿ Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Squeakoid.
✿ Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
✿ Collected all tree branches and weeds.
✿ Collected all mushrooms; picked up four flat mushrooms and one elegant.
✿ Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
✿ Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
✿ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Nice Branch recipe in it, which I did not have!
✿ Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
✿ Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
✿ Got a Mushroom Potage recipe from Wade, which I did not have!
✿ Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
✿ Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
✿ Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
✿ Checked Nook Shopping.
✿ Checked the recycle bin, claimed three pieces of clay.
✿ Went to Nook's Cranny; Day 5 of the Nook Friday sale was taking place. Bought a Caprese Sandwich and a Stair Dresser.
✿ Gulliver washed up on my island, so I helped him out.
✿ Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a gyroid fragment island
✿ Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
✿ Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the tropical island vista recipe in it, which I already had.
✿ Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
✿ Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
✿ Visited Harv's Island.
✿ Spoke with Cornimer, got 8 acorns in return.
✿ Bought a Mystic Statue from Redd.
✿ Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
✿ Bought the Brick Garden Wall from Saharah.
✿ Bought a Clasp Purse from Kicks.
✿ Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with belongings will improve.
✿ Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

✿ Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 227 Bells.
✿ Bought a Candle Chandelier, Elegant Lamp, and Futuristic Meal from Wardell.
✿ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Suspicious Cauldron recipe in it, which I did not have!
✿ Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Peach Tart recipe, which I already have.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/6 (snowing) 
• Isabelle warned us about the dangers of shady boats and forgeries, so that meant Redd was here today. Unfortunately, I already had each of the paintings he had on display... 
• Recieved a thank-you note in the mail from Kitty for yesterday. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Petaloid!
• Harry taught me how to make snack bread! 
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Kitty (busy fishing), Rhonda (walking along the beach), Pashmina (staying indoors and staying warm), and Pekoe (shopping at the Able's).
• Later helped Patty get something returned to Harry, as he'd accidentally left it behind when he visited last. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster, got to order it with pigeon milk today! Ran into Plucky while I was there! (Reached the fourth "Come Home to the Roost" milestone!)
• Made some new dishes I hadn't made yet! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone, bought everything new. Got a fortune from Katrina (decreased luck with health) and decided to go through with the purification ritual, 9 acorns from Cornimer, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment.


----------



## Rosch

Main stuff I did for the past two weeks:

- decorated my island with holiday decor from last year
- renovated Sterling, Rudy, Punchy, Bob and Lobo's homes
- renovated my main room using new furniture
- went to Cyrus to customize all of my streelamps from brown to black (so costly...)
- got Marlo's photo today, who will be replaced by Petri (once I have her)
- daily workout, coffee, and Kapp'n tours for the achievements and items


----------



## kovyxen

cleaned up the extra stuff laying around my island, fully expanded my storage, worked a good bit on a black sand design set... gonna organize my garden as soon as i get the sand done, did a bunch of reading and numbers to help me figure out how i'm gonna do that lol.


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/7

Pretty uneventful morning on Avalon...

-checked mail
-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils)
(Maple stopped me to sell me some simple sunglasses)
-checked resident services recycling bin
-Abd nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes )
-coffee at Brewster's 
-morning stretch 
-took a kappn tour (normal island)
-stopped at nooks cranny to sell goods and check umbrellas

After work I'm going to continue the long process of trying to buy and catalog all of the able sisters clothes.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Part two of my major island revamp and today I did a fair amount of time travelling so I could move Nooks and Able Sisters. Now that they’re placed I’m loving my shopping district and the zen bridge that connects the two areas with the river and waterfall running underneath. Sadly it’s hidden behind resident services but I also love that it’ll be a nice surprise for anyone who visits my island in the future.

Other than that I’ve decided that the plumeria bushes are the only bushes I’ll have my island going forward. Once they bloom in the summer months they’ll look gorgeous alongside my white and purple flowers. Up next for my island revamp is decorating the areas that connect my island entrance, resident services and shopping district with trees, mush parasols, mushroom platforms and some of the glowing moss items to make it all look more magical in general.


----------



## Sidney

Today I did some minor work on my island, crafting some new items and placing them to fill up my campgrounds and bamboo beach area more. I also did a lot of work on my clothing catalogue, purchasing around 100k bells worth of items from the able sisters and cataloguing a good hundred or so from another user here. Finally 3/5ths of the way through it!


----------



## cherrysmilesonice

Actually terraforming my island and decorating it all pretty. Omg I love the new update sooo much it actually inspired me to tear everything down and build stuff.


----------



## Archer Bluegarden

Today I got the real Stone Head Statue from Redd and gave it to Blathers. I also fully paid off the gyroid stand at the bottom right corner of Harv’s Island, which I assume is Kicks


----------



## Pendragon1980

-checked mail
-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils)
-stopped at nooks cranny to sell goods 
-checked resident services recycling bin
-Abd nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes )
-took a kappn tour (wheat farm island)
-coffee at Brewster's 
-morning stretch 
-took some items to Cyrus to get recolored for redecorating my Island
-update trade list and check forums

After work today...
-check Mabel's for clothes I need
-start bugging Sable for patterns
-get another storage clean out


----------



## boring

December 8th <3

- Checked my mail, recently Ive been ordering the most expensive items in my catalog simply for the fact of it means I get to spend some of my bells.
- Dug up all the fossils. I've donated them all and Im almost at max bells so I dont see the value in assessing them and selling them, so they're just collecting dust in my inventory. Maybe I'll sell them on here.
- Finally buried the six gyroid fragments I have been hoarding. We'll soon see what they get me
- Hit all the rocks. Since I now have a rock garden doing this sucks 10x less.
- Additionally found the money rock
- Collected all the tree branches and weeds. They love to spawn in the most stupid spots, like ON my farm or on my paths. Drives me insane.
- Went on the Kapp'n Island trip. It was a pretty mediocre island but I got the gyroid fragment from it and got the DIY from the island - it was an ironwood one lol.
 - In HHP I did two homes - Glayds and Coco, they both had somewhat similar outcomes given the themes they gave me but Im really proud of both houses so I shared them on the HHN and online. I think I will go back to Coco's house if unlocking gyroids is an option in HHP (I would assume it is)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

On this day December 8th, 2021, I took down an entire area and rebuilt it from the ground up. The new area would become Magicant Farm, bigger and _butter_ than ever. I also crafted a bunch of stuff as well as customize, which includes fences, decoy ducks, bunny garden decorations, tools, glowing-moss pond and statue and giant vines. Here's everything else I did:

Picked weeds​
Went to Harv's Island to prioritize unlocking Reese's and Cyrus's shop so that I can customize a few things​
Dug up trees, destroyed rocks​
Added vines/olive bushes to the mountain area where Annalisa and Shino live​
Made a Zen pond for ducks near Ken's house​
Had a camper today, Chops, visiting the campsite. Totally ignored him​
Ordered a few things from the catalog to add to the farm​
Went to the Able Sisters for the first time in months to use the kiosk to download some new custom designs​
Carrie invited herself over to my house. She gifted me a knit hat, just in time for winter​
Ken also tried to come visit but since I was really busy I had to decline​
Had a chat with Shino, and I saw Boots running around near the Moon Shrine which I rarely see him around that area​
I spruced up the plaza garden a bit, added a plaza bench and a fine vase which I had Cyrus customize to the "Dragon" design​
Took lots of pics of the farm, before and after, so that I could monitor my progress​
Did lots of terraforming, mainly adding dark dirt pathways and tweaking the cliffside, and made a pond​
I added the "panda backpack" to one of my wand outfits​
Learned a new hairstyle from Harriet​


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/9

-checked mail
-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils)
-checked resident services recycling bin
-Abd nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes )
-coffee at Brewster's 
-morning stretch 
-kicks was on the island so I bought a couple bags of him
-took a kappn tour (normal island)
-stopped at nooks cranny to sell goods 

After work today...
-check Mabel's for clothes I need
- bugging Sable for patterns


----------



## Rosch

For the longest time, I haven't really given my 2nd character a properly decorated house since his primary purpose is just storage.

Today, I have renovated the main room into a proper living room. It even ended up better than my main rep's. Only 5 rooms left.


----------



## maria110

I finally got Phil's photo.  He gave it to me when he visited the house.  <3


----------



## maria110

Ione also gave me her photo today.  Only 95 more photos to get to 300.  Annalise showed up in my campsite and at first, she wanted to boot Friga who is fairly new.  So I closed quickly and redid the conversation.  Then she asked to replace Jitters which is okay since I have his photo.  He was a fun villager to have around (I love jocks!) but it's also fun to invite new villagers.

I'm going to have to find a villager database and identify a bunch more villagers I'd like to invite over the next year.


----------



## Autumn247

I made a double waterfall, it took me an embarrassingly long amount of time to figure out, I'm not good with terraforming 



Spoiler: Double Waterfall


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/10

First snowfall on Avalon! ( although it was just flurries)

-checked mail
-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils)
-checked resident services recycling bin
-Abd nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes )
-coffee at Brewster's 
-morning stretch 
-took a kappn tour (moss and vine island)
-stopped at nooks cranny drop box to sell goods 
-I had about 2 weeks worth of gyroid fragments stored so I decided to plant them all at once

Unfortunately Able  sisters are going to have to be skipped today because I'm leaving straight from work to a Christmas party and then spending the night at the hotel.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Did some more decorating on my island today, and I really love what I've done now I have a clear vision of what my island theme will look like. Hopefully this creative streak will continue as I've been procrastinating over my island in general for far too long even though I've found so much inspiration from others lately.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Lottie tells me that I've built 100 vacation homes! Time flies when you're having fun.  


Spoiler: a few of the vacation homes I've built


----------



## deana

December 10 🌨

-Isabelle announced a visitor at the campsite, it was Cally the squirrel! She's cute but I just got Pecan very recently so I didn't invite her
-Checked the mail, got a nice letter from Axel
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Ken, he gave me a soft serve hat in return
-Went and checked out both shops, I bought a hanging cube light from Nooks 
-Dug up all the fossils from around the island
-Found and smashed a couple of rocks that I'm trying to move
-Got a coffee at The Roost 
-Went on my daily Kapp'n tour, went to a potato island so I gathered those up and found a recipe for peach jelly
-Came home, planted and watered my gyroid fragment 
-Completed a bunch of Nook Miles tasks

Today was also the first day I played where Rainshine actually had snow! I am so excited for the winter season 
☺


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/11

(I'm a little late getting started today cuz I just got home from the hotel and a very late night at the Christmas party)

-update trade list and check forums

-checked mail

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils)

(Returned the Lost book to Willow)

-checked resident services recycling bin

-Abd nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes ) and sell goods 

(sold all the gyroids I planted yesterday, I'm not particularly attached the little buggers)

-coffee at Brewster's  

(Got the siphon and a visit from Tom nook)

-morning stretch 

(Cannot lie I sat and played on my phone and drank coffee  while the characters stretched)

-took a kappn tour (moss and vine island, 2nd day in a row!)

-check Able Sisters for clothes I need And  bug Sable for patterns


----------



## TalviSyreni

I went to Harv’s Island so he could change up the colour of all my topiary and string lights now we’re in winter. The muted green (of the topiary) and the pink string lights look gorgeous against the snow. I also decorated around Able Sisters with the large and small mushroom platforms and added a nova light and large star fragment on top of either platform. So far it’s looking really whimsical without it being too OTT which I’m loving. Up next is decorating Nook’s Cranny with the same aesthetic.


----------



## tinysaiph

I talked to all of my villagers on my new island, and reached the 20 consecutive days mark! 

I've been working on filling my clothing catalogue (for my own "I need to 100% everything" reasons, and because I'm slowly helping out some people), so I raided the able sister's. 

I dug up my fossils and gyroids, and got the 40+ unassessed fossils from storage, got them all assessed, and sold a few of them (the rest are in storage, in case anyone needs them)

After that I went around my island and cleared some flowers, collected and sold fruit and shells, before heading over to Brewster's.


----------



## Yujian

Megan moved out so I decided to continue my quest for Quinn and while searching I ran into Shino and took her home.
I also got the frozen fence diy and covered my island in my new favorite fence


----------



## annex

I redecorated Hopper's house. I kept the ice theme he already had, but made it look so much better. 

Decorated a bit for Christmas. Today was the first day with snow on the ground. This got me in the mood to put up some festive decor.

I built a perfect snowman.


----------



## dragonfire42

Perfect snowman on the first day! (Though I smashed one of the snowballs first because it didn’t _look_ close to the fence) I had so much trouble with this last year, didn’t realize until the last week or so of snow that I have much more success if I just estimate if it looks right rather than trying to count steps and stuff.


----------



## ughrora

December 1st 

Main Island Life:

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a thwopoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Skateboard Wall Rack recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got a Peach Rug recipe from Chevre, which I already have.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot! Isabelle stopped by for a quick cup as well.
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a rusted part.
 Flick was visiting my island, so I sold him so bugs I had in storage.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a pumpkin crop island.
 Picked all pumpkin crops on the island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Minestrone Soup recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 7 acorns in return.
 Bought a Moving Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Lobby Flooring from Saharah.
 Bought a Pleather Handbag from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with friendship will diminish.
 Had purification done by Katrina.
 Had friendship with Sylvana divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 243 Bells.
 Bought some Beach Chair with Parasol, Bubble Machine, and Short File Cabinet from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Stone Lion-Dog recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Pizza Margherita recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## ughrora

December 2nd 

Main Island Life:

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Dootoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Magazine Rack recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got a Log Extra-Long Sofa recipe from Marina, which I already have.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot! 
 Got some Coffee Beans from Brewster.
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed two Cardboard Boxes.
 Redd was visiting my island. Purchased a fake Academic Painting from him.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a Sakura island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Sakura-wood flooring recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 9 acorns in return.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Lobby Flooring from Saharah.
 Bought some Kimono Sandals from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with friendship will improve.
 Had friendship with Sylvana divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 212 Bells.
 Bought a Crane Game and Popcorn Snack Set from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Vine Garland recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Coconut Milk recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## ughrora

December 3rd 

Main Island Life:

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Stelloid.
 Dug up two additional gyroids that appeared from it snowing yesterday; they turned out to be a Bubbloid and a Laseroid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Cardboard Sofa recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got a Nice Branch recipe from Aurora, which I already have.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Snow Globe.
 Label was visiting my island. Did the Fashion Check.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a gyroid fragments island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Wooden-Block Bed recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 4 acorns in return.
 Bought a Fake Beautiful Statue from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Red Small Round Mat from Saharah.
 Bought some Slippers from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with belongings will improve.
 Had friendship with Sylvana divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 227 Bells.
 Bought a Snack from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Pear Hat recipe in it, which I already have.
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Orange Pound Cake recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## ughrora

December 4th 

Main Island Life:

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Boioingoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Wild Log Bench recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got a Veggie Quiche recipe from Snake, which I did not have!
 Had a campsite villager; it was Ankha!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Serving Cart.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a gyroid fragments island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Deer Decoration recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 4 acorns in return.
 Bought a Fake Tremendous Statue from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Simple Small Orange Mat from Saharah.
 Bought some Compression Tights from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with money will diminish.
 Had purification done by Katrina.
 Had friendship with Sylvana divined by Katrina.
 Saw K.K. Slider perform; requested K.K. Polka.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 277 Bells.
 Bought a Garden Chair from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Scattered Papers recipe in it, which I already have.
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Tomato Bagel Sandwich recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## ughrora

December 5th 

Main Island Life:

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Wallopoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Golden Gear Tower recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got Sylvana's photo! 
 Got a Veggie Quiche recipe from Snake, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Wooden Table.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a crop mystery island; sugarcane was the crop.
 Dug up all ripe sugarcane plants that were on the island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Coconut Pancakes recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 4 acorns in return.
 Bought a Fake Amazing Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Red Brick Rug from Saharah.
 Bought a Foldover-Top Backpack from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with friendship will improve.
 Had friendship with Sylvana divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 303 Bells.
 Bought a Bistro Table, Plush Massage Chair, and Utility Wagon from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Woven-vines hat recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Salad-Stuffed Tomato recipe, which I did not have!
 Saw DJ K.K. perform and danced with my lovely villager friends!


----------



## paine408953

I finally collected all my pumpkins and sold them and I got over 200,000 bells. I’m really happy about that cause I’ve been putting it off for a while lol

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2021

Honestly love how you posted EVERYTHING you did today. That takes dedication. Also it shows how much you love ACNH which is great. Wish I could be like that


----------



## ughrora

December 6th 

Main Island Life:

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Crumploid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Garden Bench recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got a Fruit Salad recipe from Aurora, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot! Orville stopped by as well.
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Fairy Dress.
 Kicks was visiting my island. Purchased a Polka-Dot Backpack from him.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a glowing moss and vine island.
 Picked all glowing moss and vines that were on the island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Vine Bench recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 9 acorns in return.
 Bought a Fake Scenic Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Limestone-Cave Wall from Saharah.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with health will improve.
 Had friendship with Chevre divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 204 Bells.
 Bought a Decorative Plate and Spiral Chandelier from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Vine Hanging Chair recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Orange Smoothie recipe, which I did not have!
 Saw DJ K.K. perform for the second night in a row and danced with my lovely villager friends!



paine408953 said:


> Honestly love how you posted EVERYTHING you did today. That takes dedication. Also it shows how much you love ACNH which is great. Wish I could be like that


Thank you! I got the inspiration from various posts from here, especially @xara's! I have found that making what is essentially a to-do list is really motivating, especially when I've missed a number of days due to work.


----------



## ughrora

*December 7th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Thwopoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Dark Lily Wreath recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got a Potato Galette recipe from Wade, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Got a cup with saucer from Brewster.
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Cedar Sapling.
 Gullivarrr washed up on my island, so I helped him out.
 Celeste was visiting my island as well. She gave me the Crescent-Moon Chair recipe!
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a crop island. Wheat was the crop.
 I forgot to dig up the gyroid fragment at the island and didn't realize it until I was already heading back home. 
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Pull-Apart Bread recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 10 acorns in return.
 Bought a Fake Rock-Head Statue from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Dig-Site Flooring from Saharah.
 Bought a Diamond-Weave Basket Bag from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with friendship will diminish.
 Had purification done by Katrina.
 Had friendship with Chevre divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 303 Bells.
 Bought a Square Bathtub from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Round Glowing-Moss Rug recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Coconut Pudding recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/12

-checked mail

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils)

(I did a lot of time traveling last night so my Island was a wreck)

-checked resident services recycling bin

-Abd nook shopping (working on cataloging clothes ) and sell goods 

-coffee at Brewster's  

(The place was hopping Mabel was there when I got there and blathers came in for a to-go cup)

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (normal island)

-check Able Sisters for clothes I need And  bug Sable for patterns

-did a massive storage clean out from the night before

-update trade list and check forums

----

I started taking down an area to create a larger wheat Field.

I will continue my time travel mission of getting all the clothes tonight


----------



## deana

December 12 ❄

-Checked the mail, got my HHA score and a letter from Étoile 
-Looked to see where my rocks spawned and smashed them again
-Found a lost item and returned it to it's owner -Axel! He gave me a snowy knit cap in return
-Talked to my villagers 
-Stopped by Nooks to sell some duplicate gyroids and buy more customization kits
-Visited Ables as well but didn't buy anything there
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Visited a friends island to exchange DIYs 
-Bought one full inventory of turnips from Daisy Mae, she was selling for 95 bells each today!
-Cleaned up overgrown flowers 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Ken, he gave me a patchwork tulip hat in return 
-Completed some Nook miles tasks 
-Stopped by The Roost for a coffee


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

-Today the Museum is under construction because yesterday, I donated all 15 items to Blathers to upgrade from a tent to a proper building
-Timmy and Tommy opened up their shop today because I donated the required materials and found a spot for them to set up their shop yesterday
-Picked a spot for my first bridge and it's under construction
-Hazel taught me my first reaction
-Bought a wetsuit from Nook cranny; Went diving and got new items to donate to Blathers tomorrow
-Found a message in a bottle with the wooden full-length mirror recipe which I did not have
-Placed the 3 starter homes and furnished them inside and out
-Crafted the ladder from the recipe Tom Nook sent me
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop
-Purchased the pocket organization guide
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Got some fruit and bought better tools from visiting someone's island
-Mainly spent the rest of the time fishing and bug catching trying to rack up more bells as quickly as I can; Kept new fish and bugs to donate tomorrow


----------



## TheDuke55

I managed to get another blue rose to sprout. Got about 1-3 more to breed before I can finish a garden I'm working on. Well sort of. I need to get the remaining colors of the pansy flowers.

Not as big as most of your all lists, but I haven't had the time to properly boot it up in a while. I hope that changes soon now that I have less daily/life things piled on me.


----------



## xara

i haven’t played in ages... yikes lol. 

*november 29th*
 checked the mail; received a letter from whitney, a kabu ankake recipe from daisy mae, a gold turtle figurine from katrina, and the white crane game i ordered from my paradise planning catalog yesterday 
 put some stuff into storage 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials and mushrooms (found 1 flat, 1 round, 1 rare and 2 skinny)
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a grey loungewear shirt from ione, a purple robot hero tee from frett, and a blue/white tee and towel from lolly 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what able’s was selling today 
 sold stuff to the twins, checked their morning turnip price, and bought tom yum kung instant noodles and an empress-tree wood japanese dresser from them 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 4 giant clams 
 shot down a balloon and got 10,000 bells 
 dug up a camel wallopoid and a camel boomoid! 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost and ran into fauna, who was there having a cup of coffee as well! 
 watered my crops 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown oinkoid! 
 threw some stuff away 
 got a cabin wall diy from sprinkle, and a seafood salad recipe from whitney, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 got a champiñones al ajillo recipe from my daily diy bottle and learned it!
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to shooting star island for the first time!! i made wishes, hit rocks and got star and zodiac fragments, gathered up vines and star fragments from the beach, got a golden wand diy to add to my spare diys pile, and dug up a gyroid fragment! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping and ordered a yellow excavator 
 withdrew some bells from the ABD
 went to harv’s island and got 8 acorns from cornimer 
 bought a bathhouse wall, fast-food flooring, a light-brown cow-print rug, a red medium round mat, and a red watermelon rug from saharah 
 bought a blue pleather handbag and a camel simple backpack from kicks 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve 
 went to paradise planning and unlocked the AB&PD, exchanged some bells for poki, bought a white hanging cube light, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found an orange rug diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare mixed-fruits crepe recipe from my restaurant’s chef! (i’m taking a break from designing homes) 
 gave a pre-caught banded dragonfly to lolly and got a black electronics kit in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Akeath

I have a little farm area with a chicken coop that I made from customized simple panels, fences, paths, etc. and today I modified the chicken coop to match my fairy tale theme. Jack and the Beanstalk is what I decided to do for this area. It was up on a cliff toward the back of my island. I wanted the secret beach behind to be visible because I had HHA trophies, a mini circuit car, and some bonsai and a moss ball to create the impression that there was a tiny town far below where Jack had climbed up from. Jack himself was a tiny customized dress up doll, and the beanstalk was a giant vine. But I also had to hide that the golden egg was in fact just a golden dung beetle with a hedge standee in front of it to hide the beetle part. It took an absurd amount of terraforming to both make sure there was a sense of height, the beach was visible from a normal camera angle, and that there was no angle where you could see the beetle part of the "golden egg". It took _forever_. At least I could just stick the virgo harp in there for the magical harp part. I may have given up if I had to figure out some way to cobble together a magic harp, too.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did the basic chores of digging up fossils, picking up branches, etc. Unlocked Ables Sister’s shop today and it will start being built tomorrow. Did a couple more homes in Happy Home Paradise and did the school there. It turned out really nice.


----------



## xara

*november 30th*
 checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle and the yellow excavator i ordered yesterday
 caught some bugs 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 put some stuff into storage
 crafted a golden shovel 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, rock materials (including a gold nugget!) and mushrooms (found 1 elegant, 2 flat and 2 round)
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue conductor’s cap from ione, a blue short-sleeved uniform top from lolly, and a dark blue edo-period merchant outfit from frett
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 4 giant clams 
 harvested and watered my crops 
 harvested my pear trees 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a white squeezoid!
 got a cherry tart recipe from sprinkle, and a carpaccio di capesante recipe from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 collected star fragments off of the beach 
 returned a lost book to lolly and got an orange relay tank in return  
 got a golden candlestick diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 shot down a balloon and got a blue striped shirt 
 bought athletic outfits (all except green) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a red fancy tea set and 10 pieces of pink wrapping paper from them 
 bought a math right chalkboard section, a yellow bath bucket, and a genuine ancient statue from redd 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, found and learned the mini golden dharma diy, caught a red snapper, and dug up a yellow ringoid! 
 dug up and got rid of a few unwanted flowers 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed some green vinyl flooring
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and got 9 acorns from cornimer
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will diminish, so i had her purify me 
 went to paradise planning and bought a pink ice-cream display, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a paw-print doorplate diy to add to my spare diys pile, talked to some of my clients, and got a spare minestrone soup recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 agnes taught me how to make apple jelly!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/11/21

Checked my mail and Daisy Mae gave me some bamboo sprout things
Gifted Merengue a pink diner uniform
Gifted Marlo a black fedora
Dug up all my fossils
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Cut and shook all my trees
Planted the money tree
Paid off my house debt!!!
Bought stuff from Nook's
Cleaned out Able's stock
Collected all my shells
Found the daily DIY recipe
Went on a few nook mile islands
Sold a bunch of hot items
Got my daily nook miles
12/12/21

Checked the recycling bin and got a dirty shirt
Checked my mail and got a gift from Merengue
Bought the daily K.K song
Got my daily nook miles
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Wisp was here so I spooked him and collected all his little wisps
I hit and shook all my trees
Collected all my fossils
Planted the money tree
Did all the x2 nook mile achievements
Bought a model kit and a wooden pendant light from Nook's
Cleared out Able's stock
Got my daily DIY bottle
Used my Dom amiibo and got an iron frame DIY
Wasn't able to get Dom onto my island yet

Collected all my shells
Sold some hot items
Went to a few nook mile islands
Got 100,000 bells


----------



## Nodokana

Dec. 11
- Checked mail box
- Found daily message bottle on beach
- Hit rocks
- Crafted items
- Customized items
- Found gyroids by time traveling since it rained 2 days in a row 
- Sold some items to Nooks
- Bought items at Nooks
- Cleaned up extra flowers
- Went with Kapp'n to a mystery island
- Went to Harv's island
- Bought a wallpaper from Sahara 
- Decorated Apollo's and Bruce's home
- Went to work. Decorated 2 houses and the hospital. 
- Found another message bottle in HHP
- Traded
- Decorated around town


----------



## JellyBeans

thanks to the tbt event and coming home from uni, i think i've been kick started into some more regular playing and island decorating! main task for today was to build and decorate an ice rink area at the very back of my island for one of my entries - i actually had a ton of fun doing this, and as i was gathering everything together for it i was kinda forced to tweak a few other areas of my island as well. stopped rodney from moving out, decorated my house a bit, cleaned away a ton of flowers, helped wisp, and now i'm going to play some HHP to wrap up my day! fingers crossed you see me here tomorrow after doing some proper terraforming


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

-The first starter villager, Cheri, moved in today
-Checked the mail; received a letter from Daisy Mae and my HHA score
-The museum opened so I donated all the bugs and fish I had placed outside in preparation
-Participated in the customization workshop with Tom Nook
-Found a message in a bottle with the pile of cardboard boxes recipe which i did not have
-Dug up and donated the daily fossils
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Talked to Harvey about his island
-Found Gulliver washed up on the beach so I located his communicator parts for him
-Obtained the shellfish pochette recipe from a balloon
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Planted and watered the tomatoes, wheat, sugarcane, carrots, potatoes, and pumpkins that I got from a giveaway at someone's island yesterday
-Held a ceremony for the museum and bridge
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop


----------



## Licorice

Replaced some of my villagers and rearranged my flowers. It’s so tedious digging up flowers ughh.


----------



## ughrora

*December 8th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Potato Galette recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got a Pear Jelly recipe from Cleo, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Rusted Part.
 CJ was visiting my island, so I sold him some fishies I had in my storage.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a crop island. Potatoes were the crop.
 Dug up all ripe potato plants that were on the island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Cherry Jam recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted the ripe potato plants I dug up once I got back home.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 6 acorns in return.
 Bought a Fake Moving Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Purple Persian Rug from Saharah.
 Bought some Wooden Clogs from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with friendship will improve.
 Had friendship with Chevre divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 250 Bells.
 Bought a Garden Table from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Woven-Vine Pochette recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Carrot Scones recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## Alyx

Today on my island:

I collected the items from my mail (ordered from the archipelago).
I dug up the gyroids.
I went to the archipelago to order more items and get the DIY from the restaurant.
I went to Harv's Island to customize the items (for catalog completion).
I got some coffee from Brewster.
I returned to my island to craft more items for the holiday season.

For the remainder of the evening:

I will go to Kapp'n's island for the gyroid fragment.
I will continue to craft holiday items for island completion.


----------



## ughrora

*December 9th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Tremloid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Golden Toilet recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got a Birdbath recipe from Cleo, which I already have.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Tropical Rug.
 Flick was visiting my island, so I sold him some buggies I had in my storage.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a Winter island. 
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Iceberg Wall recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted the ripe potato plants I dug up once I got back home.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 5 acorns in return.
 Bought a Great Statue from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Green Hawaiian Quilt Rug from Saharah.
 Bought a Zebra-Print Backpack from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with money will improve.
 Had friendship with Chevre divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 256 Bells.
 Bought a Ski Rack from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Round Vine Rug recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Cherry Jam recipe, which I already have.


----------



## tinysaiph

on stardust...
- organized _all_ of my hybrids and re-planted all of them to allow for more growth
- moved my museum so I have more space to place items for cataloguing
- assessed fossils
- talked with all of my villagers
- sat for coffee after with stella 
- bought everything from the able sister's
- catalogued at least 300 items on this island

on starfall...
- talked to all of my villagers
- went for coffee
- hit all of the rocks, collected all of the shells, etc.
- emptied my storage from around 4000 items to 1000
- watered flowers and moved some plants around
- decorated around zell's and molly's houses a bit
- bought everything from the able sister's here as well
- catalogued ~2000 items/varieties in one trip to my island 
- harvested all of my crops
- headed to mystery island and planted my gyroid fragment


----------



## ughrora

*December 10th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Flutteroid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Ironwood Dresser recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got a Potato Potage recipe from Shino, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Mixer.
 Label was visiting my island; completed the Fashion Check.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a crop/bell tree island. Sugarcane was the crop. There were 3 money trees in total, totaling 9,000 bells.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Orange Smoothie recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted the ripe sugarcane plants I dug up once I got back home.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Spoke with Cornimer, got 7 acorns in return.
 Bought a Fake Basic Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Green Kitchen Mat from Saharah.
 Bought some Ski Boots from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with friendship will improve.
 Had friendship with Chevre divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 250 Bells.
 Bought Casablanca Lilies and a Full-Length Mirror from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Glowing-Moss Flooring recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Snack Bread recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 1s**t*
 checked the mail; received a letter from the bank of nook, a black lace umbrella from audie, the genuine ancient statue i bought from redd yesterday, a gold turtle figurine from katrina, and a star hand-knit sweater from my in-game mom
 put some stuff into storage 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 caught some bugs 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a white long-underwear set from frett, a red chef’s outfit from lolly, and a brown jumper work suit from ione
 got a coconut milk recipe from ione, and a peach surprise box diy from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 crafted a fossil doorplate
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a pink SLR camera and a white upright speaker from them 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 hung out with frett at his place and played a card game with him (i won a navy blue pajama dress). he also gave me a pear when i left lol 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a silver whirroid!
 got a cherry rug diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to glowing moss and vine island! i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, and found and learned the glowing-moss pond diy! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 withdrew some bells from the ABD
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and got 6 acorns from cornimer
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 invited lolly, frett and ione to harv’s island to try out some new clothes on them
 ordered a grey fedora for frett, a grey plover dress for lolly, and a blue top hat for ione 
 went to paradise planning and bought a mossy creepy skeleton, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a golden gears diy to add to my spare diys pile, and learned how to make pumpkin scones from my restaurant’s chef! 
 received a random gift (a tapestry) from ione
 sprinkle taught me how to make an orange smoothie! 
 delivered a package to margie for frett and got a grey office uniform in return 
 watered my crops
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Mimi Cheems

today on corduroy...

♡ checked my mail, got a stand mixer from nana and a sweater from my mom owo
♡ dug up every fossil and gyroid under ground! 
♡ assessed aforementioned fossils and donated a Spino tail to the museum!
♡ put my gyroids in my storage so i can sell them once i have enough collected!
♡ went to paradise planning ("work") and bought a 'simple shaded lamp' and a 'touchscreen cash register'!
♡ dug up some hybrids i don't need/want and placed them with the other hybrids i intend on giving away or selling.
♡ crafted a few seasonal items! festive wrapping paper, big festive tree, festive rug, and the ornament tree c: put them in my basement where i plan on making a room for one of the event tasks ^^
♡ talked to katrina about my friendship with zucker! had her bless our friendship, too!
♡ shook the ornament tree(s) like 50 times and got a few ornaments for crafting purposes!
♡ talked to lobo who was making a festive top set diy, which i already had.. so he gave me 3 red ornaments instead!
♡ picked up all the branches from the trees
♡ talked to zucker and gifted him something! it was an imperial pot. thought it would look nice in his house :3 he gave me a futon in return!
♡ had cyrus refurbish a few items for me! fancy frame and dried-flower garland! :>
♡ bought some stuff from able sisters! ^^ i love my new clothes!!
♡ talked to cephalobot! i love him so much T^T


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 2n**d*
 checked the mail; received a letter from beau and the clothes i ordered yesterday 
 made a cherry smoothie 
 put some stuff into storage 
 caught some bugs 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 talked to all my villagers + gave new clothes to the ones i need pics from - got a black flight jacket from frett, a black down jacket from ione, and an orange basketball tank from lolly 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
 got a medium cardboard boxes diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 harvested and watered my crops 
 shot down 2 balloons and got a light blue track jacket and a white scoreboard 
 delivered a package to lolly for frett and got an aquamarine sari in return 
 did a treasure hunt with ione and found the treasure (a green full-length maid gown) in time! 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 dug up and got rid of a few unwanted flowers
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a yellow crumploid!
 got a golden dishes diy from whitney, and a shell arch diy from beau, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 helped gulliver find his communicator parts 
 bought neon shades (all variants) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a white ornithopter from them 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a cherry umbrella diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a white-hyacinth bag
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and got 6 acorns from cornimer
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 went to paradise planning and bought a white flower display case and a wooden ceiling fan, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the glowing-moss headband diy, and learned how to make peach pie from my restaurant’s chef! 
 margie taught me how to make a tomato bagel sandwich!
 received a random gift (a black stovetop espresso maker) from agnes
 did a treasure hunt with lolly and found the treasure (a purple shaded floor lamp) in time
 completed some nook mile achievements, including “executive producer” milestone #5 and “set sail for adventure” milestone #4!


----------



## Pendragon1980

I've been lacks on posting here because in addition to my usual daily stuff I decided to completely terraform the back half of my Island and start a NPC village because I was always kind of sad they never got houses. So last night I created seven more users and got them through the introductions and now I'm in the process of getting them through the 5000 nook mile tutorial and upgrading their houses before starting decorating

Whew.


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 3r**d*
 made coconut milk and an orange smoothie 
 put some stuff into storage 
 checked the mail; received green bottom-rimmed glasses from audie and a dark wood pagoda from gulliver 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red victorian dress from ione, a yellow/white rose-print jacket from lolly, and a camel plain paperboy cap from frett 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
 watered my crops 
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
 returned a lost book to beau and got a pink long-underwear set in return 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a white petaloid! 
 whitney taught me how to make an imperial pot and ione taught me how to make pull-apart bread!
 shot down a balloon and got 5 iron nuggets 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got a stacked bottle crates diy from my daily diy bottle and learned it! 
 crafted a hedge standee 
 gave a pre-caught queen alexandra’s birdwing to lolly and got a blue striped shirt in return 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a yellow wristwatch and a white touchscreen cash register from them 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a rocking horse diy to add to my spare diys pile
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 received random gifts from beau (a blue loungewear shirt) and frett (a diner neon clock)
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked to see which fence diys were available today 
 withdrew some bells from the ABD
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and got 10 acorns from cornimer 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 went to paradise planning and checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, bought a  natural ranch kitchen, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss boulder diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare savoury bread recipe from my restaurant’s chef!
 got a cherry umbrella diy from audie and added it to my spare diys pile
 caught a dace for lolly and got a blue cycling cap in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TalviSyreni

I did a few more touch ups on my entrance and then added two of the new border planters on the top level overlooking my resident's service  area, then I decorated one of my rocks with some of the new vases thanks to HHP. Lastly I moved my campsite for the millionth time as I've never been happy with it's location wherever I place it but I think I finally am now it's on the beach next to one of my river mouths.


----------



## JellyBeans

the motivation continues! cleared an area of my island and set it up to hopefully spawn in a fairy circle of rocks, although there's so many other open areas on my island i fear it'll be a long while until i get them all there. also bought out the nook twins, and finally bought some do rags! did my final pending entry for the current open tbt festivities but prior to that did a quick nookazon trade to get the last item i needed (the actual christmas tree). spent all of my nook miles (wish i was exaggerating) buying a bunch of the plaza fair furniture to hopefully get a start on building that tomorrow. also been clearing a few other areas that i don't like and trying to get inspo for future builds


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

-The second starter villager, Drago, moved in today
-Checked the mail; received a DAL tee from Dodo airlines and candy-skull mask from Gulliver
-Found Redd for the first time and bought a scenic painting from him
-Found a message in a bottle with the log pack recipe which i did not have
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Dug up and donated the daily fossils
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Cheri was crafting a shell rug which was a new recipe for me
-Ran into Pascal for the first time when I went diving, gave him a scallop, and received the mermaid screen recipe
-Obtained the Starry-sands flooring recipe from a balloon
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Watered my crops
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop


----------



## zissou

12/14/21

 Picked up a TBT order of DIYs (from a very patient seller, lol). Now I can start designing my ruined museum area!

 Learned the "Pride" reaction from Erik. I thought I knew them already, and was so confused when I was looking for it earlier and couldn't find it. This makes sense, oops!

 Posted a new entry in my island journal, the Pawtucket Post! (Does this count? It's about my island, so it counts, shhh.)


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/13/21

Checked my mail
Checked the recycling bin
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Chopped and shook all my trees
Got 200,000 bells
Got my daily nook miles
Found the daily DIY bottles
Talked to my dreamies
Caught a bunch of snowflakes
Dug up all my fossils
Sold a bunch of hot items
Went to one nook mile island
Got my daily K.K song
12/14/21

Checked my mail
Checked my recycling bin
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Chopped and shook all my trees
Got my daily nook miles
Found the daily DIY bottles
Dug up all my fossils
Sold a bunch of hot items
Got my daily K.K song
Label was here so I did her challenge
Collected all my produce and fruits
Got 100,000 bells
Talked to my dreamies
Cleaned up my weeds and flowers


----------



## Clock

I had the time to play HHP, so I did Claudia's house, then I decided to decorate a bit.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind again due to an EXTREME wave of exhaustion that came out of nowhere, sorry everybody 

 *WARNING: LONG POST AHEAD *

12/7 (snowing again) 
• Isabelle announced that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought her out. 
• Recieved another horseshoe door decoration in the mail from Katrina.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Ringoid. Also dug up a Clatteroid and a Bloopoid that had popped up because of yesterday's snowfall.
• Found a lost bag in Gayle's walkway; after asking around, I was able to bring it back to Pashmina, its owner. 
• Chatted with Kitty (who decided I needed dinne denim painter's pants), Patty (cooking up some pull-apart bread), Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pekoe (chilling at home), and Pashmina (who had Mathilda over for a visit).
• Hung out with Pluck at her house for a little while. Played a card game, somehow won an athletic outfit. Since my inventory was full at the time, she decided to send my prize and a thank-you gift to me through the matil. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Before I left, he gifted me a siphon as a token of his appreciation! 
• Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with money), 9 acorns from Cornimer, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Found a recipe for making bread in a bottle that had washed ashore (and ended up reaching the final "Writing a Cookbook?" milestone)!

12/8
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Tad the Frog. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Wallopoid. Also dug up a Whistloid and a Sproingoid that had popped up because of yesterday's snowfall. 
• Removed some excess flower growth that had popped up because of yesterdays snowfall.
• Chatted with Kitty (crafting money flooring), Patty (busy fishing), Pekoe (chilling at home), Rhonda (out for a stroll), and Pashmina (staying warm by staying inside).
• Mathilda ward thinking about moving away... I wasn't feeling anywhere near ready to let her go, so I asked her to stay. Thankfully, she changed her mind. (Phew!)
• Later helped Rhonda return an item to Pekoe, who'd accidentally left it behind after lunch. Ended up with a hand-me-down worker's jacket in the end. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Label was also here today, back with a comfy-themed fashion challenge. Apparently, putting on something that's practically pajamas will let you pass with flying colors. I recieved a pair of Labelle Sunglasses as a reward.
• Finally made a cherry tart! 
• Ended up not visiting Harv OR Kapp'n, due to outright exhaustion making everything spin 

12/9
• Isabelle announced that Kicks was visiting today; I ended up paying him a pretty expensive visit later in the day. 
• Took out some items from the mail that I'd ordered from NookLink. Also recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Patty (walking along the beach), Kitty (making a peach smoothie) Pekoe (chilling at home), and Pashmina (staying indoors today).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Walked in and found Celeste already working her way through a cup! (Meanwhile, her brother was still conked out in the lobby  )
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with money), 3 acorns from Cornimer, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Cleaned out some storage space.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. It happened to be snowing on the island we reached, so I had to change into warmer clothing. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.
• Later caught Rhonda a river fish, after she'd asked me for some help. She ended up with a dace.

12/10 (snowing) 
• Isabelle announced that C.J. was visiting today; I eventually tracked him down near Mathilda's house. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Sproingoid. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a floral swag), Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (staying indoors today), Pekoe (staying inside and staying warm), and Pashmina (also staying home; looks like no one wanted to go outside today!)
• Found a recipe for creating the cool hyacinth crown in a bottle that had washed ashore! 
• Later helped Rex resolve an agreement with Plucky by delivering an apology gift. 
• C.J. gave me a Big-Time fishing challenge; due to time constraints, I wasn't able to finish thre challenge, but I wad still ankle to bring him 3 daces for a collectible.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk this time! 
• Got to buy a few new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Didn't visit Harv OR Kapp'n due to time constraints...

12/11 (snow's finally fallen!)
• Marched back into the house to change into warmer clothing before checking the mail.
• Took the dace model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (on walkabout, collecting sticks), Pekoe and Pashmina (the former was visiting the latter), Kitty (attending Slider's show), and Patty (out for a stroll).
• Got startled by LOTS of falling stars; I made wishes every chance I got! 
• Ended up finding a Stelloid and a Tockoid that had appeared thanks to yesterday's snowfall. 
• Made my first snowman off the year, ended up with a perfect Snowboy! As thanks, I was given a large snowflake, and also taught how to make a frozen mini snowperson! 
• Removed some excess flower growth that had popped up from the snow. 
• Later helped Rhonda return an item to Plucky, of which the latter had accidentally left behind after visiting for lunch. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! (Also got myself a new hat for winter that looked better than what I'd had on previously).
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Robot Synth. 
• Was greeted with an impromptu visit from Patty while I was putting things into storage at home. She gave me an orange, and we played a card game (which I just barely won, as the number had been 4 and I guessed higher:5).
• Made a few frozen mini snow-people to put up around town, and put out some more winter and Toy Day decorations. 
• Checked out some custom designs. 
• Decided on not visiting Harv and Kapp'n today, which made me feel bad (I was tired, but it made me feel so guilty).
• Decided to pick out and wrap up some gifts of warmer clothing for my residents. I'll be delivering them tomorrow. 

12/12
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Gaston the Rabbit. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,411 points (it may have only gone up a little bit, but I'm not complaining; I bet it'll go back up the closer we get to Toy Day).
• Took the loot I'd ordered from my IRL NookLink out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Patty (busy fishing), Rhonda (out for a stroll, warm coffee in hand), Kitty (lounging in her garden despite the cold), Pashmina (crafting a wooden table), and Pekoe (staying warm by staying inside).
• Delivered all the gifts! 
• Collected star fragments from the beach; at the end of the day, I'd gathered up at least 16 regular frags and 2 Sagittarius frags! 
• Made another perfect snowman, but only recieved one large snowflake (the new snowman said he'd send me a gift through the mail instead).
• Ran into Wisp; it admittedly took me a while to find all of his missing pieces. Once I had, however, he gave me a ranch tea table as a reward. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Made LOTS of items to sell. 
• Visited Harv's island briefly; I only customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Didn't go on a trip with Kapp'n, once again due to being tired (getting kinda sick of being tired all the time...).

12/13 (snowing) 
• Recieved the Snowboy's gift in the mail: a frozen tree. 
• Made another perfect snowman, got 2 large snowflakes, and another gift that'll arrive in the mail.
• Poor Rhonda was sick!  I made sure to pick up some medicine for her at the store. 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty (walking along the beach), Pashmina (crafting an iron worktable), and Pekoe (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Helped Harry deliver a gift to Gayle, which he said was to thank her for always helping him out (he was blushing as he spoke...little crush, maybe???). It was a blue full-length Maid gown, which she tried on immediately (which did in fact make the blue in her eyes pop...looks like someone's been posting attention to detail  )
• Label was back again, this time with a Comfy-themed fashion challenge. The outfit I picked out liked pretty similar to last time's, but she still loved it anyway, and gave me a Labelle Dress. 
• Plucky asked me for help in finding her missing notebook. Despite running around the island MULTIPLE times and screwing around with the camera to check behind buildings and trees, I couldn't find it anywhere I looked... Hopefully, I'll be able to find it tomorrow, once the sun's up...
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew! ).
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone, bought pretty much everything that was new. Got a fortune from Katrina (decreased luck with belongings; I went ahead and did the purification ritual), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment.

12/14
• Isabelle announced that Kicks was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed skunk completely out. 
• Recieved a mini dharma from Katrina,  two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label, and some Ice flooring from yesterday's snowman. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bendoid. Also found a Scatteroid and an Aluminloid that had popped up from yesterday's snowfall. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll, warm coffee in hand), Patty (hanging out with Plucky), Pekoe (curled up with a book at home), Pashmina (who decided I needed a mountain parka), and Kitty (walking around in the plaza; she wasn't wearing a jacket, though, and looking at her made me feel chilly).
• Finally found Plucky's missing notebook (It was hidden in the shadow of a tree near Rex's house and blended in with the tiles)! She was thrilled to have it back! 
• Made another perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift that'll arrive in the mail.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster; I got to order it with pigeon milk today!
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with friendship), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Landed on a island with vines and glowing moss; I gathered it all up, and then found directions for making a ruined broken pillar in a bottle that had washed ashore! 
• When I got back, Harry decided I needed some dinnerware. 
• Attended a group stretching session (I still feel bad for skipping it so many times...).


----------



## Pendragon1980

In addition to all my usual stuff I did finish all the upgrades yesterday it took me several hours and more bells then I care to say.

Today I did the road work put down some Street lamps and some landscaping. 

I also did a storage empty out cuz I collected a lot of junk over the weekend


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 4t**h*
 caught some bugs
 checked the mail; received a blue rocket lamp from lolly 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a cute red wall from frett, a blue fishing vest from lolly, and a light blue sailor’s shirt from ione
 shot down 2 balloons and got a grey plastic canister and blue surfing shorts
 made pull-apart bread 
 got a log chair diy from ione, a peach umbrella diy from lolly, and a brown-sugar pound cake recipe from whitney and added them to my spare diys pile 
 bought checkered school skirts (all variants) from able’s
 crafted a vine garland and a golden shovel 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a light wood zen light, a spray can, and 10 pieces of navy wrapping paper from them 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
 harvested and watered my crops 
 put some stuff into storage 
 frett asked me to catch him a saltwater fish, so i gave him a pre-caught hammerhead shark and got a pink plain do-rag in return! 
 dug up and got rid of a few unwanted flowers
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a white squeezoid
 caught a tuna and added it to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 got a cherry hat diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to cherry blossom island for the first time! i found a cherry-blossom pond stone diy to add to my spare diys pile and dug up a gyroid fragment (i couldn’t get any petals to spawn and i got impatient and left lol) 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked to see which fence diys were available today 
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize a spray can to the blue variant
 got 4 acorns from cornimer 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve 
 went to paradise planning and bought a red-fleshed fish block fresh-food trays, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found an apple umbrella diy to add to my spare diys pile, and learned how to make jarred mushrooms from my restaurant’s chef! 
 listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. lovers” with frett, lolly, margie and ione
 had a meteor shower tonight, so i made sure to make some wishes!
 completed some nook mile achievements, including “come home to the roost” milestone #4!


----------



## Snek

Today on my island:

1. Went along my shoreline as usual to collect shells and the bottle. As usual, I didnt get a music box diy. Still going for the rng, wont churn out TBT for them yet.

2. Made my Snowboy. Perfect Snowboys are so routine that I may stop doing them when all my PCs have all the snowboy nook achievements. Have more ice furniture than I really need 

3. Found Drago crafting an illuminated reindeer. Since I already had the diy and made a reindeer he gave me 3 Gold ornaments instead. 

4. Went to HHP and got a recipe for seafood pizza from Chef Genji. 

5. Went to Harveys Island to get a headstart on a few things...

6. Went on a Kappn tour and got a veggie island. More potatoes for potato recipes! I also got a diy for seafood salad. So much seafood. Is the game telling me to go diving?

7. Went diving. Got a snow crab and a diy for mermaid fencing from Pascal. I also got a pearl while diving. I have barely dived this year and it shows


----------



## OLoveLy

today i accomplish: 
- got my 1 000 000 nook points! :3 (finaly!!)
- check the Ables Sister's Shop for the new clothes. (they don't have today, some now clothes) :C
- clean up the garden of a villager, still don't have a inspiration to decore it... ^^'
- and got the last recipe of cooking!! :B


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 5t**h*
 made savoury bread 
 put some stuff into storage 
 checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a navy blue pleather shoulder bag from sprinkle
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 had a campsite visitor; checked to see who it was and it was tex! 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue bekasab robe from lolly and a black plain paperboy cap from frett
 beau taught me how to make a salad-stuffed tomato and frett taught me how to make frosted pretzels!
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
 collected star fragments off the beach
 got a bamboo flooring diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 watered my crops
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost and a siphon from brewster!
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue bloopoid!
 caught a sea bass and a common butterfly 
 delivered a package to beau for whitney and got a red fishing vest in return 
 shot down a balloon and got a warning floor sign 
 checked daisy mae’s turnip price 
 crafted a music stand
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a black donut stool, fried rice, and medicine from them 
 bought cook’s coats (all variants) and python-print slacks (all variants) from able’s 
 ione was sick today, so i brought her some medicine and got her photo in return!! 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to an island with pumpkins! i harvested them, dug up a gyroid fragment, and found a french fries recipe and learned it!
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 gave agnes permission to start calling me ‘glitter’
 checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 withdrew some bells from the ABD
 checked nook shopping and ordered a blue yacht
 went to harv’s island and got 2 acorns from cornimer
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve 
 went to paradise planning and checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and exchanged 88,200 bells for 29,988 poki, bought a silver artsy chair and a light brown wall planter and paid off the ranch kitchen i bought the other day, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a dark bamboo rug diy to add to my spare diys pile, and learned how to make mushroom salad from my restaurant’s chef! 
 got an orange smoothie recipe from agnes and added it to my spare diys pile
 customized ione’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Autumn247

I talked to Julian, he was upset because he said bluebear got him a toaster, and he said “can you believe that? How basic does she think I am?”


----------



## Nodokana

- Checked mail box
- Checked recycle bin
- Ordered nook miles items 
- Found daily message bottle on beach
- Hit rocks
- Crafted items
- Customized items
- Cooked 
- Fished and got new recipes
- Dived 
- Found gyroids by time traveling since it rained 2 days in a row
- Sold some items to Nooks
- Bought items at Nooks
- Cleaned up extra flowers
- Went with Kapp'n to a mystery island
- Went to Harv's island
- Bought a wallpaper from Sahara
- Went to work. Decorated a house
- Redecorated some rooms 
- Found another message bottle in HHP
- Traded
- Decorated around town


----------



## annex

I made lots of food recipes.
I got Skye's house redecorated. It looks cute.
Reached 50 homes decorated on happy home paradise.
I added Harvey and Hariet's pictures in my groovy room. They look perfect in there.


----------



## KittenNoir

This is a bit late it was from yesterday but....


I added a new garden along the right side of my island along the beach 
I finished decorating my castle
I finished the castle gardens
Started my castle village area
GOT SASHA !!!!! he is so cute I am so looking forward to becoming friends with him


----------



## zissou

Started collecting ornaments and decorating the island. Better late than never! I'm really digging the snow as of now. Let's see how long it takes for me to get sick of it 

 Visited Paula, who asked me to deliver a bathrobe to Roald (what the heck is going on here?) and told me that Tammi was sick. Delivered medicine to Tammi. She's feeling "très petite" better now.

 Got some semi-opaque socks from Erik, who always compliments my outfits. Like... it's always him. Love that little guy.

 Got a holiday wreath (ornament wreath?) from my homegirl Marina. She's the queen of crafting, so who's surprised?

 Bought a million things from the Able Sisters, because they were stocking knit caps, shearling coats, down ski jackets & pants, hiking boots, and leg warmers!

 Took pictures of absolutely everything for my island journal, which is helping me enjoy the game a bit more. :')


----------



## tinysaiph

on stardust:
- purchased a bunch from kicks for the first time in a while
- bought out the able sisters
- re-emptied my storage
- cleaned up and started terraforming and closing the river off to make more space for things
- collected hybrids and sold shells
- talked with all of my villagers and greeted portia


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

12/15/21

-The third starter villager, Molly, moved in today
-Tom Nook announced that Resident Services will be closed tomorrow because it is upgrading to a building
-Checked the mail; received the scenic painting i bought yesterday from Redd, and Luna's bed
-Cheri gave me a garden faucet
-Found a message in a bottle with the bamboo bench recipe which i did not have
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Dug up the daily fossils; only 1 was a duplicate so I sold it and donated the rest of them
-Paid off my 98k home loan
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Hazel was crafting an iron garden chair but I already had it
-Drago gave me a bamboo stool
-Ran into Pascal when I went diving, gave him a scallop, and received the mermaid rug recipe
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Watered my crops
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/15/21

Checked the mail and got my K.K music from yesterday
Checked the recycling bin
Got my daily nook miles
Got my daily K.K song
Chopped and shook all my trees
Planted the bell tree
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Collected all my shells
Dug up all my fossils
Cleaned up the weeds and tree branches
Talked to Marshal, Merengue, Marlo, and Fang
Found my daily DIY bottle
Got 500,000 bells
Made a new bridge
Invited Chai over and crafted her a wooden stool in exchange for a box-skirt uniform


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/15 (Toy Day prep has begun!)
• Noticed the X-mas tree in front of Resident Services, and Isabelle recommended shaking trees for ornaments. 
• Found C.J. quite literally outside my house. Here gave me a Big-Time Fishing challenge; upon completion, I brought him three carp for a collectible.
• Recieved a frozen mini snowperson in the mail from yesterday's snowman. Later on, it got customized to be purple, and was placed in Rhonda's yard. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Scatteroid!
• Chatted with Pashmina (singing in the plaza), Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny), Patty and Pekoe (the latter was visiting the former), and Kitty (getting in some exercise).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Ended up running into Gayle! 
• Decided not to build a snowman today, reason being I'm trying to reset locations in their area, and I need the others to melt first. That aside, I recieved three large snowflakes. 
• Redeemed miles to get the recipe for log-wall fencing. Also grabbed a few more things for customization at Harv's.
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with friendship), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Randomly recieved a festive wreath from Rex
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.
• Ran into Celeste on the beach; she gave me instructions on how to make a pansy wand!


----------



## JellyBeans

forgot to do this last night - had a big day! the plaza nook miles stuff arrived so i spent a while laying down the paths to make the base of it. not quite sure how i'm gonna make it look good but.. we'll manage. did a ton of nook miles plus tasks throughout the day because ordering all this plaza stuff has me at sub 1k miles. ouch. visited a kapp'n island, bought some art from redd. had a sudden desire to reset my island or at least flatten it, but instead (or maybe for now) i just flattened my entrance and started work on building it back up, which included building an incline. we'll see how that progresses!


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/16

-checked mail

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils)

(I had tried going all the way back to 2020 when the diving started to find snorkels with no success so you can imagine the weeds)

-checked resident services recycling bin

-coffee at Brewster's  (Orville stopped by)

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (sugar cane, yah now I don't need to use my own sugar to make Christmas cookie presents for my villagers)

-stopped at Nook's and sold everything I didn't need

-took a quick trip to harves Island to have Cyrus recolor a willower I had bought the night before for my farm.

-did some quick decorating from some 2.0 items I had bought.

After work:

-check Able Sisters for clothes I need
-my series 5 cards came in the mail so I will play with the Paradise homes with them for tonight


----------



## TalviSyreni

I started work on my peninsula by using some of the 2.0 items. So far it’s looking really pretty and natural with a witchy/celestial vibe to it as well. Other than I went to Harv’s Island to get some items customised, went to HHP to collect the message bottle on the beach and then went on a Kapp’n island mystery tour and got the glowing moss island and picked up the suspicious cauldron DIY.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

12/16/21

-Resident Services is closed today due to construction
-Checked the mail; received a vacuum cleaner from HHA
-Mabel was outside Resident Services for the first time today so I bought 2 items from her
-Obtained the shell wreath recipe from a balloon
-Found a message in a bottle with the barbell recipe which i did not have
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Dug up the daily fossils; Donated 1 and sold the rest
-Drago taught me a new reaction
-Cheri was crafting backyard lawn which was a new recipe for me
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Ran into Pascal when I went diving, gave him a scallop, and received a pearl
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Watered my crops
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements


----------



## Raz

I'm just trying to finish a couple areas. And today I had Beau on the campsite, so I decided to invite him to live in Kupoland. He's replacing Alfonso.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I didn't do very much today, and I got on pretty late...


12/16 (snowing) 
• Isabelle told us someone had washed up on the beach. It turned out to be Gullivarrr; it took me a little while to find the phone, but I also found a spinny lobster in the process! 
• Made a mad dash for the Able Sisters so I could check out their inventory before closing time. Bought a full Reindeer Suit, as I was unsure if I had it catalogued already or not. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bendoid!
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for making thumbprint jam cookies inside! 
• Ended up stopping early due to being tired...


----------



## zissou

It was snowing today! 

️ Attempted to make a snowboy, but smushed one of my snowballs into a cliff. Oops.

 Visited Erik, got a Shell Arch DIY (already have that one)

 Chatted with villagers I spotted, including Portia, Paula, Bill, and Flora

 Shopped at Able's (sleeveless silk dresses, school shirts with ties, hiking boots, and puffy vests were my objects of interest for the day)

 Bought some random stuff at Nook's, then immediately gifted it to Marina, who was also in Nook's LOL

 Visited a mystery island with Kapp'n. Apple trees and roses again, shocking!


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/16/21

Checked my mail and got a sweater from mom
Checked the recycling bin
Got my daily nook miles
Got the daily DIY recipe
Got the daily K.K song
Got 300,000 bells
Went to 10 nook mile islands
Dug up all my fossils
Chopped and shook all my trees
Collected all my ornaments
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Planted the money tree
Collected all the shells
Invited Chai over and made her a log bed, got an old commoner's kimono
Cleaned up all my weeds and tree branches
Talked to Marshal, Merengue, Marlo, and Fang
Got a festive tree DIY from Fang
Got a table top festive tree DIY from a trade


----------



## JellyBeans

once again forgot to update last night! continued on with rebuilding my entrance - did a tiny bit of waterscaping and managed to build a bridge, and started terraforming but didn't have as much time to do everything i wanted to. spent most of my time grinding for miles so that i could get the storage shed recipe, which promptly brought me back down to 80 miles. at least my outdoor diy area is complete though! also made my daily snowman, visited a kapp'n island, bought some bushes from leif, helped gulliver, and made a few houses on HHP


----------



## TalviSyreni

Aside from the usual 2.0 island chores, I got some more decorating done and for the first time since owning ACNH I actually decorated outside of Nook’s Cranny. I also tweaked my island entrance again by adding some of the ruined pillars which I love as well as two giant vines to add height and hide resident services a bit more. All in all I’m quite pleased with everything, I definitely find decorating little bits each day better than doing it all in one go.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I remodeled my courtyard outside my house finally so that it is Christmas and winter themed and not Halloween still


----------



## VanitasFan26

This may not count as being on the island but at the Resort I reached 100 homes made and I ranked up to Legendary Designer.


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 6t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from beau and the blue yacht i ordered yesterday 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a diner neon clock from lolly and a tamashii (soul) fired-up kanji tee from frett 
 got a wooden bookshelf diy from beau, and a cherry speakers diy from sprinkle, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 checked to see what able’s was selling today 
 bought a light brick plant partition from nook’s
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
 harvested and watered my crops
 put some stuff into storage 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up and got rid of a few unwanted flowers
 got a cup of coffee from the roost, and timmy came by for a takeaway coffee! 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a beige bendoid!
 got a new nickname from margie; she’ll now be calling me “pumpkin” from now on 
 delivered a package to sprinkle for frett and got a green zen uniform in return 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got a matryoshka diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to an autumn island that had mushrooms, acorns, and pinecones! i gathered up 3 acorns, 5 pinecones, 3 flat mushrooms, 4 skinny mushrooms, and 4 round mushrooms, dug up a gyroid fragment, and found an acorn pochette diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a blue down jacket 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 sold stuff to the twins 
 went to harv’s island and bought a genuine (i think) rock-head statue from redd 
 bought a red logo paper bag and a grey pleather handbag from kicks 
 bought a coffee-shop wall, gym flooring, a natural-wood flooring sheet, and a record rug from saharah 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 got 8 acorns from cornimer 
 went to paradise planning and bought a silver elegant bed, a pitcher plant, a blue clipboard, and a black tall file cabinet, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and exchanged 68,100 bells for 29,964 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the glowing-moss balloon diy, and got a spare frosted cookies recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 fauna taught me how to make carrot-tops curry!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/17 

(Everything was after work today because I slept late and didn't have time to play before work)

-checked mail

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and gyroids)

-checked resident services recycling bin

-coffee at Brewster's 

-morning stretch

-check Able Sisters for clothes I need

-took a kappn tour (autumn theme)

-stopped at Nook's and sold everything I didn't need

-ordered a two of things from the and shopping and crafted and customized a couple more.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

12/17/21

-Now that Resident Services is upgraded, I was finally introduced to Isabelle
-Leif was here for the first time today so I bought a whole bunch of bush starts from him
-Checked the mail; received a Nook mile ticket from Nook Inc.
-Placed the campsite
-Held a ceremony for the new Resident Services building
-Molly gave me book stands
-Found a message in a bottle with the golden garden bunny recipe which i did not have
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Dug up the daily fossils; Donated 1 and sold the rest
-Paid off my 198k home loan
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Cheri was crafting a festive rug which I did not have
-Obtained underwater flooring from balloon
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Harvested and sold crops
-Traded for some items
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop
-Bought all the new nook mile features, diys, reactions and hairstyles


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 7t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from margie and the possibly genuine rock-head statue i bought from redd yesterday
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a light blue fitness tank from lolly and frett’s photo!! 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 crafted a fossil doorplate 
 bought tiny party caps (all except light blue) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins, checked the authenticity of my rock-head statue (it’s genuine!), and bought a silver stylish wall spotlight, a gold hanging lightbulb, blue professional headphones, and 50 customization kits from them 
 watered my crops 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown xylophoid
 got a french fries recipe from sprinkle, and a mushroom crepe recipe from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile
 got a project table diy from my daily diy bottle and learned it! 
 bought a brown cook cap with logo from frett
 put some stuff into storage 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a veggie island with potatoes! i harvested all the potatoes, dug up a gyroid fragment, and found a coconut pancakes recipe to add to my spare diys pile
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a camel explorer shirt 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 invited marlo to the campsite for the 3rd time, crafted him a standard umbrella stand and got a black plain do-rag in return, and he’s officially moving in and replacing frett! 
 bought a yellow clasp purse, a pink dreamy backpack, and a blue leopard-print backpack from kicks
 said farewell to frett
 went to harv’s island and got 3 acorns from cornimer
 checked to see what redd will be selling for the rest of the week, but he’s unfortunately only selling fakes
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 went to paradise planning, bought a brown bunny garden decoration and a white nordic pendant light, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the vine outfit diy, and got a spare fruit pizza recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 received a random gift (a silver bunk bed) from ione
 harvested my pear trees
 withdrew some bells from the ABD
 customized frett’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Had much more energy today! 

12/17 
• Isabelle announced that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three crickets for a collectible.
• Received a Pirate Wall in the mail from Gullivarrr...and also took out the carp model from C.J. that I failed to pick up yesterday.
• Rex showed me how to make a big festive tree (which I was thrilled about, as I'd failed to find the recipe last year)!
• Dug up a Rumbloid and a Sproingoid that had popped up from yesterday's snowfall. Also dug up a LOT of fossils...
• Removed some excess flower growth. 
• Made a perfect snowman, received a large snowflake, and there's another gift coming in the mail. Hopefully, this time, I'll get the positions correct for easier snowball rolling.
• Chatted with Pekoe (chilling at home), Rhonda (chatting over a warm bowl of stew with Gayle), Pashmina (singing in the plaza), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Patty (walking along the beach).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Chopped wood, hit rocks, crafted items, and gathered fruit, all to make a little extra cash for customization. Also got to clear out some storage space. 
• Ended up going on a treasure hunt at Patty's request...but I literally found the box in less than ten seconds, so it wasn't really much of a hunt (also, it was a track jacket).
• Shook the ever-lovin'-heck out of some cedar trees to stockpile some ornaments. 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Pulled from Redd's Raffle, customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus, and got a fortune from Katrina (decreased luck with money, and I didn't have enough to pay for a purification ritual after visiting R&C...).
• Later helped Kitty apologize to Plucky for starting a fight by delivering an apology gift. It was a pop-up toaster, such Plucky seemed more than thrilled about. Apology accepted! 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Ended up on a vine and glowing moss island again, and found a bottle on the beach with instructions for making glowing-moss flooring inside!


----------



## Mr.Fox420

Fixed up my 2nd island town for cataloging all of the new 2.0 stuff (minus unorderables). And made an area for giveaway contests. Finally done and can rest my weary fingers.


----------



## reviveearly

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!



Hello forum, i'm new here and I just bought myself animal crossing edition switch and ACNH. I'm really looking forward to getting into the game, the only other games I have are Pokemon Shield and ARK. 

I played new leaf back in the old days of the ds and 3ds and I still have that, I also have wild world! which i really enjoyed a lot. Animal crossing is a big nostalgia trip for me because I even played on gamecube when it was out, which i no longer have unfortunately but it was a great time playing it on the cube. I miss the cube!


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/18

Daily Chores

-checked mail

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and gyroids)

-checked resident services recycling bin

-coffee at Brewster's  

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (moss and vine island )

-Abd nook shopping  and sell goods 

-check Able Sisters for clothes 

+I renovated the boardwalk area to create a bigger trading center and moved some of those items to what's going to be the rec center. 

+I did a lot of decorating of the NPC houses but still have a lot to go


----------



## ughrora

*December 11th *

Main Island Life:

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Sproingoid.
 Dug up two additional gyroids that appeared from it snowing yesterday; they turned out to be a Boomoid and a Ringoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Modeling Clay recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got a Cake Salé recipe from Wade, which I already have.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed some Corduroy Pants.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a gyroid fragment island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Golden Plate Armor recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Fake Tremendous Statue from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Light Stones Rug from Saharah.
 Bought some Kiddie Sneakers from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with money will improve.
 Had friendship with Chevre divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 238 Bells.
 Bought a Ice-Cream Display from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Glowing-Moss Pointed Cap recipe in it, which I already have.
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Pull-Apart Bread recipe, which I already have.


----------



## JellyBeans

don't think i updated yesterday but i didn't have a ton of time to play, just ground out some nook miles to get me to my daily kapp'n island + sold a bunch of stuff! and then today was a lot more productive - spent a while terraforming and waterscaping the entrance of my island to more or less get it how i want it to be! made a pond on one side and then i've set up a bakery on the other. will probably be tweaking it for the next few days but the majority of it is done. also downloaded a bunch of custom designs. aside from finishing the entrance, did more nook miles stuff, bought a few more things to start working on the carnival properly over the next couple of days, caught a new sea creature i've been missing, visited my daily kapp'n island, made a perfect snowman, put up a few more mannequins to try and semi-control where my rocks are (and aren't) spawning. rounded out the day with some HHP! (designed the cafe, completely redid my restaurant, and did two new houses)


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’ve just torn down my villager neighbourhood for the hundredth time as the overall layout was just constantly bugging me. Luckily I’ve found a grid pattern online which looks simple, clean and symmetric which always seems to work in my favour. It also still gives me a nice double bridge view which is the only part of my old neighbourhood I loved. Fingers crossed I can pull it off and finally be happy with a neighbourhood village.

Other then that I did some interior decorating in my resident reps house for a change by doing the trendy glow in the dark sticker trend. I ended up using the aurora borealis wallpaper as a feature wall hidden behind a gorgeous window pattern I found on Instagram with brick columns either side with a double bed in the middle.


----------



## Mr.Fox420

I finished setting out everything to catalog from the new update on my 2nd island, and then worked on a holiday vacation home on HHP for Curlos.


----------



## mouthrat

today i started by getting my fossils ,, which i dont normally do ,, but recently ive been having a really hard time finding them around my island ,, so i wouldve procrastinated them if i had done anything else first. i also got flora in my campsite !! i really wanted her to move in but she wanted to replace sherb so i had to turn her down :( ive been really needing a peppy villager so if i cant get one in the near future ill just scan one of my amiibo cards :D


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

12/18/21

-Met Lottie and Tom Nook at the airport to talk about paradise planning
-Held a ceremony for the campsite
-Checked the mail; received a Nook Inc. Leotard from Nook Inc., a revolving spice rack from Hazel, a microwave from HHA, and 
the Hello Kitty items I ordered yesterday from Nook shopping
-Went to work for the first time and met Niko and Wardell! I also designed a relaxing reading room for Eloise and earned 6,000 poki
-Found a message in a bottle with the ironwood clock recipe which i did not have
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Dug up the daily fossils; Sold 1 and donated the rest
-Paid off my 348k home loan
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Obtained illuminated reindeer recipe from balloon
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Watered my crops 
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop
-Ordered 5 items from Nook shopping


----------



## ughrora

*December 12th* 

Main Island Life:

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Boomoid.
 Dug up two additional gyroids that appeared from it snowing yesterday; they turned out to be a Bloopoid and a Tremloid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Water Pump recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got a Nice Branch recipe from Chevre, which I already have.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Received a Coffee Plant from Brewster.
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed some Pink Roses.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a gyroid fragment island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Dark Bamboo Bathroom Mat recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought an Academic Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Servee-Room Wall from Saharah.
 Bought some Sequin Leggings from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with belongings will diminish.
 Had purification done by Katrina.
 Had friendship with Chevre divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


Happy Home Paradise Life:

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 256 Bells.
 Bought a Owl Clock from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Rope-Net Flooring recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Cherry Smoothie recipe, which I already have.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/18 (snowing) 
• Isabelle announced that K.K. Slider was visiting the island, so I stopped by to see the show;  he played K.K. Break.
• Took the cricket model out of the mail; also recieved an ice wall from yesterday's snowman. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Sproingoid.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe under for making veggie sandwiches! (Though I completely prefer a good ol' PB&J) 
• Chatted with Rhonda (getting ready to go fishing), Kitty (out for a stroll), Pashmina (who'd just left her house), Pekoe (attending Slider's show), and Patty (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Rex showed me how to make a giant ornament! 
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board; Pashmina's birthday is coming up on the 26th!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Made another perfect snowman and was assured a gift was coming in the mail. I would've gotten a large snowflake, except for the fact that my inventory was full when I spoke to the other snowman (and then I completely forgot to come back for it).
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! Also stocked up on winter clothes to give as gifts to my residents.
• Finally got around to completing some food dishes I hadn't attempted making yet, and also reached the third "Mmm-Mmm-Miles!" milestone. 
• Made a lot of hot items to sell! (...but unfortunately, none of them sold for very much...)
• Collected more ornaments! 
• Ordered a baobab tree for the heck of it 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with health), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Picked up some  pumpkins for pie, and also found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for making an orange tart inside!
• Picked out and wrapped up some presents to deliver tomorrow (I want everyone to stay warm!)


----------



## ughrora

*December 13th *

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Tremloid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Cherry Jelly recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got Chevre's photo! ☺
 Got a Pear Pie recipe from Cleo, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a MVP Tee.
 Saharah was on my island; got a Green Checkered Rug.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a gyroid fragment island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Vine Crown recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Fake Mystic Statue from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought a Satchel from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with health will improve.
 Had friendship with Chevre divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 217 Bells.
 Bought an Elegant Bed and Vertical Banner from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Stacked Shopping Baskets recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Pear Jam recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## mouthrat

december 19th ',-

isabelle announced that daisy mae is on the island until noon
got a call from nooks cranny about the 1,880 bells i left in the drop off box
checked my mail - i got quite a few things
3 nook shopping items (rainbow sweater ,, kk waltz ,, and garden lantern)
a gift from happy home academy (sewing machine ... i thought it was gonna be a golden plaque D: )
a gift from dodo airlines (dal slippers)

i found my 4 fossils and sold the ones blathers already had (3/4)
purchased a dreamy wall rack in nooks cranny
found agnes in nooks cranny and chatted with her
bought 160 turnips for 91 bells each
took out some bells from the abd to shop at the able sisters
got my daily pattern from sable
bought a wide brim straw hat
watered my produce
went back to the nook stop and checked nook shopping
ordered k.k. western and a floor light
headed home and put items from the mail into my storage
chatted with teddy ,, quinn (who gave me a new reaction) ,, skye ,, marshal ,, and sherb
thats about it !! i then took a break to get ready for something in real life. when i log back on i'll probably do my nook miles+ goals and some houses on hhp. <3


----------



## ughrora

*December 14th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Aluminoid.
 Dug up two additional gyroids that appeared from it snowing yesterday; they turned out to be a Jingloid and a Ringoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built. 
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Pansy Table recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got a Nice Branch recipe from Aurora, which I already have.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed some Workout Pants.
 Flick was visiting my island, so I sold him some buggies I had in my storage.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a crop island; tomatoes were the crop.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Canned Mushrooms recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Quaint Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Circuit Board Wall from Saharah.
 Bought some Wrestling Boots from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with belongings will improve.
 Had friendship with Wade divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 277 Bells.
 Bought Hanging Stage Lights from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Glowing-Moss Pointed Cap recipe in it, which I already have.
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Apple Tart recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## TalviSyreni

After spontaneously destroying my villager neighbourhood yesterday, today was all about redesigning it. After a lot of time travelling so I could move a few villager houses out of the way, I now have 75% of the layout complete. I just need to move a few more villager houses so I can get the last of the layout complete before I start moving everyone back followed by decorating the area.


----------



## ughrora

*December 15th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Laseroid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Collected ornaments from Cedar Trees.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Steel Flooring recipe in it, which I already have.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built. 
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got a Ornament Garland recipe from Cleo, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Wooden-Block Stereo.
 Redd was visiting my island; nothing caught my interest. 
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a bamboo island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Bamboo Noodle Slide recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Ramshackle Flooring from Saharah.
 Bought some Soccer Socks from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with belongings will improve.
 Had friendship with Wade divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 294 Bells.
 Bought an Evergreen Ash from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Terrarium recipe in it, which I already have.
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Baked Potatoes recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## JellyBeans

spent a loot of time on ac today but i can't even think where that time went! did a ton of nook miles grinding after the hit my wallet has taken over the last few days, a mixture of both plus tasks and the regular stamp stuff. put the finishing touches (for now) on my bakery and added a menu to my tiki bar, then rearranged everything in my funfair before ordering a bunch of simple panels to put at the back of it. need to find a pattern for that, though. visited my daily kapp'n island, unlocked roommates on HHP. and then the new tbt events were released so i speed cooked a bunch of recipes before setting up my feast scene on Harv's island! oh - i've spent over 60? fish bait trying to get a stringfish and pier fish and have had approximately zero success


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

-Met the first campsite visitor Lucha - He'll be moving in tomorrow
-Mabel visited for the second time so I bought a few items from her
-Bought some turnips from Daisy Mae for 90 bells each
-Built my remaining house plots
-Checked the mail; received book stands from Antonio, my HHA score, a study chair from HHA, and the items I ordered yesterday from Nook 
shopping
-Found a message in a bottle with the nice branch recipe which i did not have
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Dug up the daily fossils; Sold 1 and donated the rest
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Harvested, sold, and watered my crops 
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop
-Ordered 5 items from Nook shopping


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 8t**h*
 made orange jelly 
 put some stuff into storage
 checked the mail; received a letter from lolly 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 caught some bugs 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue gym tee from lolly 
 bought edo-period merchant outfits (all except dark blue and grey) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a silver stylish spotlight and a brown yunomi teacup from them 
 bought a blue-design kitchen mat, a fossil rug, a peach stripes rug, an office wall, and a daisy meadow from saharah, and exchanged 10 tickets for a dojo wall and rocky-mountain flooring
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 harvested my crops 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a gold jingloid!
 got a lucky gold cat diy from whitney, a wooden-mosaic wall diy from ione, and a veggie crepe recipe from margie and added them to my spare diys pile 
 delivered a package to agnes for lolly and got an orange down jacket in return 
 got a peach jam recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 shot down a balloon and got gold ladder shades 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to glowing moss/vine island! i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, found and learned the glowing-moss cave wall diy, and checked the beach for giant clams! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
 checked the recycling bin; claimed some scattered papers that frett left behind
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and got 4 acorns from cornimer 
 bought some sugarcane and tomato starts from leif 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve 
 went to paradise planning and bought a gold fancy water pitcher, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a rope-net flooring diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare pear jam recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower 
 crafted a golden shovel  
 planted the sugarcane and tomato starts i bought from leif
 invited roswell to the campsite for the 1st time, crafted him a wooden double bed, and got a pink short-sleeved uniform top in return 
 caught a black bass 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 9t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from ione 
 caught some bugs 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a white samurai hakama from lolly 
 bought sailor’s shirts (all except light blue) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a green scoreboard from them 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown rattloid!
 did a treasure hunt with lolly and found the treasure (an orange skateboarding helmet) in time! 
 shot down a balloon and got a silver range hood 
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower 
 welcomed marlo to the island! <3
 got a chic cosmos wreath diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 put some stuff into storage 
 margie taught me how to make mushroom potage! 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a veggie island with carrots! i harvested all the carrots, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found and learned the tomates al ajillo recipe!
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 received random gifts from fauna (a yellow striped shirt) and ione (a silver transit seat) 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a dictionary recycled-paper bundle 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize a few items 
 got 6 acorns from cornimer 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 withdrew bells from the ABD 
 invited marlo to harv’s island to unlock his poster 
 went to paradise planning and bought a yellow tablet device, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and exchanged 75,000 bells for 30,000 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the glowing-moss wreath diy, and got a spare jarred mushrooms recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 got a wooden mini table diy from agnes, and a knitted-grass backpack diy from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 invited roswell to the campsite for the 2nd time, crafted him some log stakes and got a navy blue school uniform with necktie in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/19 (snowing again) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,411 points,  the same as last week. (Not enough festive decor, maybe?)
• Recieved a frozen table in the mail from yesterday's snowman.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a laseroid. Also found a Bloopoid and a Petaloid that had popped up from yesterday's snowfall. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe for making fruit cupcakes inside! 
• Chatted with Kitty (admiring the hybrid gardens), Pekoe (chilling at home), Rhonda (out for a stroll), Patty (Wandering around aimlessly), and Pashmina (hanging out in the plaza).
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Rex showed me how to make an ornament table lamp! (He's being unusually creative this X-mas, not that I'm complaining).
• Found a gyroid fragment that had washed up on the beach! 
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Made another perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Before I left, he stopped me and gifted me a pro coffee grinder!
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (decreased luck with health; I went ahead with the purification ritual), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell. Since I'd also landed on an island with vines and glowing moss, I got to collect plenty of each, and found a bottle on the beach with instructions for making glow-in-the-dark stickers inside!
• Finally caught a squid for cooking (I've been hunting with noluck until today), and thus learned some squid-ink recipes. On another note, I was saddened to realize that I won't be able to make seafood ajillo until June, as the tiger prawn is currently out of season... 
• Bought a LOT of customization kits after I got back. 
• Worked a little more on decorating my back room. 
• Crafted new items and made new dishes! And then for the heck of it, since I had the spare ingredients on hand, I started making desserts all willy-nilly.
• Completed the daily NM+ bonus offers.


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/20

-checked mail

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and gyroids)

(I found a book belonging to punchy but he's still asleep so hopefully I will see him later)

-checked resident services recycling bin

-coffee at Brewster's  

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (autumn island )

-Abd nook shopping  and sell goods

After work:
-check Able Sisters for clothes 
-continue slowly decorating the NPC houses


----------



## LuchaSloth

Checked mail
Checked shops
Dug up gyroid
Collected bottle from beach
Visited island via Kap'n
Buried another gyroid piece
Visited Harv's island
Bought some carpet and wallpaper from Sahara
Bought an art piece from Redd
Visited the paradise planning island
Designed an island for a client
Grabbed an item or two from the poki shop
Returned home and quit


----------



## smug villager

I'm currently giving my entire island a facelift, starting with the entranceway. Going for a sort of run-down, rural Japanese city vibe with lots of rusty and damaged items.


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I did a lot of gardening as I worked a 10 hour shift. So I found that to be the most peaceful and relaxing thing.

I unlocked some of my nook mile achievements which was nice I am going to start trying to complete them all. 

I also cleaned up my inventory and sold items I was no longer using.


----------



## OLoveLy

so today:
- checked my mails as always
- checked the diy bottle
- had a coffee at Brewster's
- checked Ables's sister for new clothes
- shopping on Harv's island

:3!


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

I worked on moving a ton of flowers that I'll be giving away if anyone wants any! I feel very accomplished!


----------



## ughrora

*December 16th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Clatteroid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built. 
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Dark Bamboo Rug recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got a Giant Ornament recipe recipe from Shino, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot! Timmy stopped by as well.
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Boot.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a star fragment island island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Aries Rocking Chair recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Fake Ancient Statue from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Red-And-Blue Checked Rug from Saharah.
 Bought a Beaded Clasp Purse from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with friendship will improve.
 Had friendship with Wade divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 217 Bells.
 Bought a Silver Confetti Blower from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Woven-Vine Pochette recipe in it, which I already have.
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Apple Jelly recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## ughrora

*December 17th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Babbloid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built. 
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Scarecrow recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got Wade's Photo! 
 Got a Tabletop Festive Tree recipe from Aurora, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Boot.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a mushroom island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Bamboo Noodle Slide recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Robust Statue from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Dark Square Tile from Saharah.
 Bought some Aerobics Leggings from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with money will diminish.
 Had purification done by Katrina.
 Had friendship with Anabelle divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 238 Bells.
 Bought a Powder-Room Booth from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Woven-Vines Hat recipe in it, which I already have.
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Pizza Margherita recipe, which I already have.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

12/20/21

-Lucha moved in today
-Cheri taught me a new reaction
-CJ visited for the first time and I accepted his challenge to catch 3 small fish
-Drago was crafting illuminated snowflakes which I did not have
-Made 13 million bells from selling all of my turnips and also finished all the nook mile achievements for cornering the stalk market
-Isabelle can now do island evaluations - Right now Isabelle says the island is at 1 star and we need to get more residents to get a higher
rating
-Invited Sasha to the campsite and fulfilled his first DIY request
-Hazel was crafting a tree branch wreath which I did not have
-Checked the mail; received DAL eye mask from dodo airlines, and the items I ordered yesterday from Nook 
shopping
-Found a message in a bottle with the unglazed dish set recipe which i did not have
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Dug up the daily fossils; Sold 1 and donated the rest
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Watered my crops 
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop
-Ordered 5 items from Nook shopping


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/20
• Isabelle announced that Flick was visiting the island; after tracking him down near Mathilda's house, I gave him three bell crickets for a collectible. 
• Recieved two gifts in the mail; another horseshoe dore decoration from Katrina, and a frozen chair from yesterday's snowman. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragments from yesterday; retrieved a Crumploid and an Arfoid. Also dug up a Tockoid and a Scatteroid that popped up from yesterday's snowfall. 
• Managed to catch some squids; finally got to make the dishes that required squid ink! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (who decided I needed an office desk), Kitty (who taught me how to make an illuminated reindeer!), Pekoe (chilling at home), Pashmina (staying warm by staying inside), and Patty (out for a stroll).
• Made another perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• (Side note: Had to talk myself into visiting Harv and Kapp'n; felt so tired that I initially didn't want to and had been planning to save & quit right there. But there was stuff needing done, so I convinced myself otherwise)
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone, bought everything that was new. Didn't get a fortune from Katrina today or customize items with Reese and Cyrus (as I'd run out of pocket change after shopping), but I still pulled from Redd's Raffle (got a sports drink).
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Landed on an island currently experiencing summer, sp I got to collect summer shells. Replenished some material stores and gathered up some things to sell.


----------



## ChocoPie22

Sorry, a pretty long post coming up, forgot to post for the past few days
12/17/21

Checked my mail and got the K.K song I ordered yesterday
Checked the recycling bin
Got my daily nook miles
Got the daily DIY recipe
Got the daily K.K song
Got 200,000 bells
Went to 3 nook mile islands
Dug up all my fossils
Chopped and shook all my trees
Collected all my ornaments
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Planted the money tree
Collected all the shells
Cleaned up all my weeds and tree branches
Talked to Marshal, Merengue, Marlo, and Fang
12/18/21

Checked my mail and got the K.K song I ordered yesterday
Checked the recycling bin
Got my daily nook miles
Got the daily DIY recipe
Got the daily K.K song
Dug up all my fossils
Chopped and shook all my trees
Collected all my ornaments
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Planted the money tree
Collected all the shells
Cleaned up all my weeds and tree branches
Talked to Marshal, Merengue, Marlo, and Fang
12/19/21

Checked my mail and got the K.K song I ordered yesterday
Checked the recycling bin
Got my daily nook miles
Got the daily DIY recipe
Got the daily K.K song
Dug up all my fossils
Chopped and shook all my trees
Collected all my ornaments
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Planted the money tree
Collected all the shells
Cleaned up all my weeds and tree branches
Talked to Marshal, Merengue, Marlo, and Fang
12/20/21

Checked my mail and got the K.K song I ordered yesterday and a flashy flower sign from Fang
Checked the recycling bin
Got my daily nook miles
Got the daily DIY recipe
Got the daily K.K song
Dug up all my fossils
Chopped and shook all my trees
Collected all my ornaments
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Planted the money tree with 10,000 bells
Collected all the shells
Cleaned up all my weeds and tree branches
Talked to Marshal, Merengue, Marlo, and Fang
Sold a bunch of hot items


----------



## Pendragon1980

Today I only have a half day of work so I was able to get most of my daily stuff done before work.  

12/21

-checked mail

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and gyroids)

(Meringue had me deliver a gift to Maple and I get a nurse's jacket in exchange ironically since I'm an RN)

-checked resident services recycling bin

-coffee at Brewster's  (yah! Pro coffee grinder!)

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (normal island  )

-Abd nook shopping  and sell goods 

-check Able Sisters for clothes 

+I dropped off yesterday's five items that I bought for renovating the NPC houses made some log cabin items for the rec center and customized them and ordered five more. I may work a little bit more on that later.


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 10t**h*
 made some sugar
 put some stuff into storage 
 checked the mail; received a white cute floor lamp from sprinkle 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black pleather trench coat from lolly
 crafted an unglazed dish set 
 sold stuff to the twins 
 bought a grey python-print jacket, café-uniform dresses (all variants), and basic pumps (all variants) from able’s 
 bought purple casablanca lilies from nook’s 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
 harvested my pear trees 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost, and blathers came by for some coffee as well! 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a black rattloid!
 got a wooden-knot wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 agnes taught me how to make salade de carottes râpées!
 caught some bugs 
 received a random gift (a cacao tree) from lolly 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1), caught a sea bass, and found a classic-library wall diy to add to my spare diys pile
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing) 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a cardboard box 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 bought carrot and potato starts from leif
 dug up and got rid of a few unwanted flowers
 planted the carrot and potato starts i bought 
 shot down a balloon and got 10,000 bells
 went to harv’s island and got 9 acorns from cornimer
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will diminish, so i asked her to purify me  
 went to paradise planning and bought a green chandelier and a grey fish container, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and exchanged 65,200 bells for 29,992 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a cherry rug diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare coconut pancakes recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 got a peach pie recipe from marlo, and a plain scones recipe from ione, and added them to my spare diys pile
 stopped fauna from moving out 
 caught a black bass 
 delivered a package to margie for whitney and got a blue basketball tank in return 
 invited roswell to the campsite for the 3rd time, got the decayed tree diy from him so that i could craft him one, crafted it for him and got a black robot hero tee in return! he’s officially moving in and replacing ione! 
 said farewell to ione
 customized fauna’s photo and placed it outside her house 
 completed some nook mile achievements, including “sprout out loud” milestone #3!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I did a fair amount of time travelling so I could start placing my villager homes in their new neighbourhood. Once all my villager houses are placed and I work out where the last incline will go up connect the first cliff the base level of my island I’ll finally invite Ione on to my island. I also started redesigning my residents rep house with some of the new 2.0 furniture. All in all today has been about designing, designing and just more designing.


----------



## Nodokana

Dec. 16, when I last played 
- Checked mail box
- Found daily message bottle on beach
- Hit rocks
- Crafted items
- Customized items
- Found gyroids by time traveling since it rained 2 days in a row
- Sold some items to Nooks
- Bought items at Nooks
- Cleaned up extra flowers
- Went with Kapp'n to a mystery island
- Went to Harv's island
- Bought a wallpaper from Sahara
- Went to work. Decorated a house. 
- Found another message bottle in HHP. 
- Traded
- Decorated around town
- Added some gyroids to collection in basement. Need one more left to complete collection. 
- Redecorated a couple rooms. 
- Decorated Lily's room
- Redecorated area around museum with new 2.0 items.


----------



## Khaotico

Recently got a Switch and started up my island. I've gotten a lot done so far, namely getting the museum opened and finally getting a house instead of a tent. At an impasse currently because I need iron nuggets to get Nook's Cranny open but can't seem to consistently come across them. My bad luck from New Leaf carried over to New Horizons, it seems.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

12/21/21

-Checked the mail; received a letter from nook inc., and the items I ordered yesterday from Nook 
shopping
-Alfonso moved in today
-Mabel visited for the third time and gave me the shop kit
-Found a message in a bottle with the Acoustic guitar recipe which I did not have
-Invited Sasha to the campsite and fulfilled his second DIY request
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Molly gave me a garbage pail
-Dug up the daily fossils; Donated all of them
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Watered my crops 
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop
-Ordered 5 items from Nook shopping


----------



## Misha

Catching my first spider crab was a big highlight. Those things are huge! And when I was bug-hunting I got stung by a tarantula for the first time in forever, which while that definitely isn't an accomplishment, I forgot how cute the animation for that is so I still count it as a win.


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/21/21

Checked my mail and got the K.K song I ordered yesterday
Checked my recycling bin
Got the K.K song
Got the daily DIY recipe
Got the daily Nook Miles
Invited Marty over and crafted him a stone table in exchange for a steampunk hat
Did a few festive holiday gift exchanges
Purchased 4 Cinnamoroll items from the ABD
Went to a Nook Mile Island and collected all the weeds and apples from it
Made 300,000 bells
Dug up all the fossils
Shook and chopped all my trees
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Planted the money tree with 10,000 bells
Collected all my shells
Sold a bunch of hot items
Cleaned up all my weeds and tree branches
Talked to Chai, Fang, Marlo, Merengue, and Marshal
Got a golden garden bunny DIY recipe from Daisy
Got stung by a wasp
Caught a tarantula


----------



## Nodokana

Dec. 21
- Checked mail box
- Found daily message bottle on beach
- Hit rocks
- Crafted items
- Customized items
- Found gyroids by time traveling
- Dug up 2 gyroids the day after it rained
- Sold some items to Nooks
- Bought items at Nooks
- Cleaned up extra flowers
- Went with Kapp'n to a mystery island
- Went to Harv's island
- Went to work. Decorated a house.
- Found another message bottle in HHP.
- Traded
- Decorated around town
- Added last gyroid to complete collection in basement. 
- Redecorated a few rooms.


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/22

Daily Chores

-checked mail

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and gyroids)

(Sold a paper lantern in my inventory to ketchup)

-checked resident services recycling bin

-coffee at Brewster's  

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (normal island)

-nooks wasn't open yet so sold anything I didn't need in the drop off


After work:
-check Able Sisters for clothes 
Continue decorating the npc houses


----------



## Katattacc

I’ve been pretty overwhelmed with the state of my island lately. It’s a complete mess and since I’ve started playing again I decided that I didn’t like anything I had built when I played previously. So I’m in the process of destroying everything to start my island over in a sense. 
all of that is kind of stressful so the past few days I have just been playing the happy home DLC and just ignoring my actual island 
I’m having a lot of fun with the DLC tho and that’s what counts!


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 11t**h*
 checked the mail; received a green hand-knit pouch from fauna and a power stone from katrina 
 caught 11 snowflakes
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a black nordic sofa, a veggie sandwich set, and 10 pieces of blue wrapping paper from them
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green heart hairpin from lolly 
 put some stuff into storage 
 shot down 3 balloons and got a corkboard, a brown simple panel, and a gold nugget 
 caught some bugs 
 added a dung beetle to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 built a perfect snowboy after 2 attempts and got the frozen mini snowperson diy and a large snowflake! 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a yellow stelloid! 
 caught some fishes 
 dug up a brown bubbloid and a blue wallopoid
 got a mushroom crepe recipe from marlo, and a fruit scones recipe from lolly, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 got a golden dharma diy from my daily diy bottle and learned it! 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a bamboo island! i dug up bamboo shoots and a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found and learned the yellow bamboo mat diy! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
 checked the recycling bin; claimed an olive dirty tank top and a blue dreamy bed that ione left behind 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 went to harv’s island and had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve 
 went to paradise planning and bought a black dress mannequin, a white banker’s lamp and a treasure antique map, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine hanging chair diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare pumpkin curry recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 agnes taught me how to make mushroom curry!
 listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. chorinho” with marlo
 invited tiansheng to the campsite for the 1st time, crafted him a doghouse and got a brown checkered sweater vest in return
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Alexi Giovani

xara said:


> *d**ecember 11t**h*
> checked the mail; received a green hand-knit pouch from fauna and a power stone from katrina
> caught 11 snowflakes
> collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
> dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
> found and hit my daily money rock
> checked able’s to see what they were selling today
> sold stuff to the twins and bought a black nordic sofa, a veggie sandwich set, and 10 pieces of blue wrapping paper from them
> talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green heart hairpin from lolly
> put some stuff into storage
> shot down 3 balloons and got a corkboard, a brown simple panel, and a gold nugget
> caught some bugs
> added a dung beetle to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of
> built a perfect snowboy after 2 attempts and got the frozen mini snowperson diy and a large snowflake!
> checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
> dug up my daily fossils and money spot
> got a cup of coffee from the roost
> dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a yellow stelloid!
> caught some fishes
> dug up a brown bubbloid and a blue wallopoid
> got a mushroom crepe recipe from marlo, and a fruit scones recipe from lolly, and added them to my spare diys pile
> got a golden dharma diy from my daily diy bottle and learned it!
> went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a bamboo island! i dug up bamboo shoots and a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found and learned the yellow bamboo mat diy!
> buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
> checked the recycling bin; claimed an olive dirty tank top and a blue dreamy bed that ione left behind
> collected my daily bonus nook miles
> checked nook shopping
> went to harv’s island and had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve
> went to paradise planning and bought a black dress mannequin, a white banker’s lamp and a treasure antique map, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine hanging chair diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare pumpkin curry recipe from my restaurant’s chef!
> agnes taught me how to make mushroom curry!
> listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. chorinho” with marlo
> invited tiansheng to the campsite for the 1st time, crafted him a doghouse and got a brown checkered sweater vest in return
> completed some nook mile achievements


Wow @xara I am in absolute awe with your level of recall of all you did. Insane amount of detail and consistency! And here I thought I loved the game a lot.
Today I time travelled back to 2020 dec to get my ox figurine which I’d missed out on and tried to get bad luck with Katrina to try and get another figurine.


----------



## rubyrubert

I got the Cast Master achievement! (Considering trading for fish bait to catch a fish I'm missing as well)


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally finished placing all my villager houses in their new neighbourhood and started decorating and so far it all looks really pretty. I genuinely don’t think I’ll be changing the neighbourhood again aside from the villagers themselves. Overall today was just a good day for decorating.


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 12t**h*
 crafted a starry-skies rug and a golden shovel
 created something at harv’s island for tbt’s holiday market event 
 checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a green veiled gardening hat from audie 
 caught 10 snowflakes 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green hanten jacket from marlo and a blue/white rose-print jacket from lolly 
 welcomed roswell to the island! :’D
 dug up a green dootoid and a grey rumbloid
 bought plain paperboy caps (all except black, camel and dark green) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 withdrew some bells from the ABD
 bought a black bow from nook’s
 caught some bugs and added a dung beetle and a fly to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 built a perfect snowboy on the first try and got a large snowflake! 
 got a large snowflake from the snowboy i built yesterday 
 checked daisy mae’s turnip price, but decided not to buy any this week
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
 put some stuff into storage 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a grey bendoid
 got a gnocchi di carote recipe from margie, and a wooden stool diy from sprinkle, and added them to my spare diys pile
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got an orange umbrella diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 caught some fishes 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to an autumn island! i gathered up mushrooms, acorns and pinecones, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found an acorn pochette diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 delivered a package to marlo for fauna and got brown tortoise specs in return 
 checked the recycling bin
 checked nook shopping
 went back to harv’s island and invited roswell to unlock his poster 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will diminish, so i asked her to purify me 
 went to paradise planning and exchanged 93,700 bells for 29,984 poki, bought a brown retro tv, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the woven-vine pochette diy, and got a spare coconut cookies recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 convinced margie that our current secret greeting is fine 
 lolly taught me how to make potato potage!
 delivered a package to sprinkle for marlo and got a mint boa parka in return 
 invited tiansheng to the campsite for the 2nd time, crafted him a tree standee and got brown squared browline glasses in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Khaotico

Was finally able to get the last remaining Iron Nuggets I needed to get Nook's Cranny built. Outside of that I've mostly been doing the routine type stuff with finding and donating fossils and completing as much of the Museum as possible. I also took a few trips with a Nook Miles Ticket and was able to invite Marina to my island, which gives me 3 that I've invited now so I should be able to place their homes tomorrow. Speaking of, I did manage to pay off my first home mortgage to Nook. Not upgrading to a larger house yet since I don't have much to go in it now.


----------



## EmmaFrost

-Today I made my holiday scene at Harv’s for the holiday event on TBT. I also took screenshots for my new signature and avatar which is really not v creative but depression doesn’t rly let me be creative. 
-I unlocked the Poki ABD today! And the first time I tried to convert bells to Poki I did it wrong and lost 22,000 Poki lol but it’s okay because at least I can convert bells to replenish it. 
-I got an extra fruit pizza recipe by visiting the chef in my restaurant, who is Stitches. I have collected so many extra food recipes in my storage to give to my partner eventually. They basically just got the game to play with me and haven’t cooked a single food item in game yet.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today on Corduroy…

❀ went fishing! i caught an oarfish!!! :0 donated it to the museum along with an archelon tail c:
❀ caught some snowflakes and went tree-shaking for some ornaments!!
❀ went to the roost to visit brewster, he always seems so lonely in there ;v;
❀ hit all the rocks on my island to get some iron, clay, and stone!
❀ returned a lost item to tammy! she was really grateful. she gifted me a gym tee in return!
❀ visited cranky ol’ lobo to see he was cookin up a cherry smoothie! got the recipe from him and since i didnt have this one yet, i learned it!
❀ built a perfect snowboy!!! he gave me a large snowflake and a frozen chair diy c:
❀ dug up 4 gyroids today!!
❀ found a gyroid fragment on the beach!! whoa :0
❀ helped gulliver out today! 
❀ got a diy from the beach! it was a bamboo bench. i didnt have this one so i learned it c:
❀ went to nook’s cranny! sold some fossils and i bought a few things as well!
❀ completed a successful trade! thanks rose star and others!! c:
❀ checked my mail! shep sent me a letter.. ;v;
❀ talked to all of my villagers! i haven't seen drago in so long he thought i was gonna ditch him T^T


----------



## Rosch

The most significant thing I did today was gathering and wrapping all the presents I will need for tomorrow (20 gifts total). Gathered ornaments for my second character (for the festive wrapper). And dress both of my reps as Santa Claus.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

12/22/21

-Checked the mail; received the items I ordered yesterday from Nook shopping
-Velma moved in today
-Molly taught me a new reaction
-Sold bugs to Flick who visited for the first time today
-Found a message in a bottle with the Senmaizuke barrel recipe which i did not have
-Invited Sasha to the campsite and fulfilled his third DIY request; He will now be moving into one of the empty plots
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Checked island rating - 2 stars - Isabelle said the island needed more scenery so I placed a bunch of furniture outside and managed to
get the rating to 3 stars and am now getting K.K. Slider tomorrow and finally terraforming
-Dug up the daily fossils; sold 1 and donated the rest
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Watered my crops 
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop
-Ordered 5 items from Nook shopping


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 13t**h*
 checked the mail; received a berry red pajama dress from whitney and a red mini dharma from katrina
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 caught 3 snowflakes 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a beige balmacaan coat from marlo and a red colourful striped knit cap from lolly
 roswell asked me for a butterfly, so i gave him a pre-caught queen alexandra’s birdwing and got a brown conductor’s jacket in return 
 shot down 2 balloons and got the frozen floor tiles diy (which i needed!) and 10,000 bells
 built a perfect snowboy on the first try and got a large snowflake
 got 2 large snowflakes from my other snowboys 
 bought rubber half aprons (all variants) and tough helmets (all variants) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a blue chandelier, fabric tape office materials and medicine from them 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 harvested my crops 
 put some stuff into storage 
 harvested my pear trees
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green boioingoid!
 fauna wasn’t feeling well today, so i brought her some medicine and got a black steampunk hat in return 
 caught a mole cricket 
 crafted a golden net and a cave
 got a cup of coffee from the roost  
 found a gyroid fragment on the beach and picked it up
 caught an octopus 
 helped gullivarrr find his communicator 
 got a log wall-mounted clock diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got a natural square table diy from margie, a pizza margherita recipe from marlo and a seafood pizza recipe from beau, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to an autumn island! i gathered acorns, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found a maple-leaf rug diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried and watered the 2 gyroid fragments i found today 
 received random gifts from sprinkle (a navy blue striped shirt) and margie (a grey nordic pendant light)
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a cardboard box 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 went to harv’s island and had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 bought black/blue knee braces, a blue simple tote bag, a brown checkered backpack and a grey python-print shoulder bag from kicks
 bought a genuine quaint painting from redd 
 bought pumpkin starts from leif
 bought a limestone-cave wall, broken stone-path flooring, a red exercise mat and an elegant beige rug from saharah 
 went to paradise planning and checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found an ironwood low table diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare brown-sugar pound cake recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 planted the pumpkin starts i bought from leif
 caught some fishes 
 roswell asked me for a freshwater fish, so i gave him a pre-caught piranha and got a black silk shirt in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Pendragon1980

-totally got distracted playing Diablo 3 last night and didn't get any of my after work stuff done.

12/23

Daily Chores

-checked mail

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and gyroids)

+Ran into Gullivarr and helped him find his communicator, we'll see what he gives me tomorrow

+Skye randomly gave me a business coat.

-checked resident services recycling bin

-coffee at Brewster's  

+Maple was there (and wearing one of my custom shirts )

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (pumpkin farm, ironically the recipe bottle on the beach had nothing to do with pumpkins it was french fries)

-sold anything I didn't need in the drop off box

After work:
-create enough festive wrapping wrapping for gift giving for toy day tomorrow (if you can wrap food)
-check Able Sisters for clothes


----------



## Autumn247

I changed my main characters look. Made her look like the Witcher. I downloaded some Witcher inspired clothes I found online, changed her eyes to yellow, gave her a different hairstyle (the one that looks most like Geralt's) and changed the hair color to white, oh yeah and added eyebrows.


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 14t**h*
 checked the mail; received a genuine moving painting from beau, a blue pirate dress from gullivarrr and the genuine quaint painting i bought from redd yesterday 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 added the genuine moving and quaint paintings to my spare art collection 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a pink fast-food uniform from roswell, a red mountain parka from marlo and purple camo flooring from lolly 
 got a golden dung beetle diy from beau, and a hanging terrarium diy from audie, and added them to my spare diys pile
 caught some bugs and added a dung beetle to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 built an imperfect snowboy
 got 3 large snowflakes from my perfect snowboys
 crafted a log bench and a golden shovel
 sold stuff to the twins 
 put some stuff into storage 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
 shot down a balloon and got a brown fax machine 
 dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a green rattloid and a blue tremoloid!
 returned a lost pouch to whitney and got a beige detective hat in return 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 dug up a blue wallopoid and an orange flutteroid!
 delivered a package to beau for marlo and got a dark red dynamic tank top in return 
 hung out with lolly at her place and we played a card game (i lost), and she gave me a copy of “forest life” when i left :’)
 got an ironwood chair diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 bought a red small round mat, a red rose rug, a modern wavy rug, a server-room wall and sidewalk flooring from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a circuit-board wall
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to vine/glowing moss island! i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, caught a black bass and found and learned the giant vine diy! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a green/brown simple bed and a light brown key tray from nook’s
 went to harv’s island and had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 bought a genuine tremendous statue from redd 
 went to paradise planning and bought a gold curtain partition and a black tv with vcr, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the ruined decorated pillar diy and learned how to make cherry jam from my restaurant’s chef! 
 delivered a package to audie for marlo
 sprinkle taught me how to make a shell music box! 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Khaotico

Whew. Got *a lot* done today:

Nook's Cranny built and opened
Routine stuff with fossils, resources, etc.
Got and set the plots for my 3 new villagers
Finally can reach the cliffs on my island with the ladder
More resource grinding to build all the items needed for each plot
Worked on setting up fences for each villager's backyard.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

12/23/21

-Checked the mail; received a letter from Nook inc., and the items I ordered yesterday from Nook shopping
-Molly was crafting a woodland wall which I did not have
-Ran into Pascal while diving, gave him a scallop, and received the mermaid sofa recipe
-K.K. played on my island today and also terraforming was unlocked so I spent some time grinding NM to get my permits, and then I laid down a few paths.
-Gruff moved in today
-Able Sisters opened up - Held a ceremony to celebrate
-Found a message in a bottle with the peach wall recipe which i did not have
-Checked Nook's cranny
-Dug up the daily fossils; Donated 1 and sold the rest
-Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Watered my crops
-Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements
-Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop
-Ordered 5 items from Nook shopping


----------



## Rosch

It's already Toy Day for me.

First, I ignored everyone including Jingle and went on to do my usual routine (mail, exercise, boat tour, shops, coffee). Then I went ahead and did the Toy Day event and did 2 rounds of gifting spree (first from Jingle, then the exchange gift from me).

I did this twice because I have 2 characters. Then I sold all the toys they gave me. I still have last year's toys in my storage. lel


----------



## miss.stranger

I spent some time today decorating my new area--a bamboo forest! The left side of my map was empty for so long because I was burnt out from building the center of my map... But I'm excited to see it coming together with the rest of my island! I still don't feel satisfied with it yet so I'll probably make a few adjustments... Either that or the snow just looks horrible against the bamboo.

Anyways, I placed all the Gyroid variations in my bamboo forest and have them dancing to K.K. Slack-Key. It's so cute seeing them all move together. The forest leads to a little inn which I think is such a nice touch! Sometimes I still surprise myself on my designing skills. I think the more builds I churn through, the more I enjoy the process of building the next one! It'll feel great once everything comes together.


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 15t**h*
 made frosted cookies
 checked the mail; received blue wrestling shoes from agnes, the genuine tremendous statue i bought from redd yesterday and the 2 new seasonal items from the lovely @Rairu <3 thank you!
 shot down 2 balloons and got the giant ornament diy (which i needed!) and grey octagonal glasses 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 shook decorated cedar trees to gather ornaments 
 put some stuff into storage 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got an orange/blue rose-print jacket from lolly, a white exercise ball from marlo and a red fishing vest from roswell
 caught 3 snowflakes 
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower 
 added the genuine tremendous statue to my spare art collection 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 got a wooden-knot wall diy from roswell, and a garden wagon diy from audie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 built an imperfect snowboy 
 got 2 large snowflakes from my perfect snowboys
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue bloopoid
 returned a lost book to lolly and got a yellow rain hat in return 
 got a western-style stone diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost and brewster gave me a pro coffee grinder!
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island. i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, found a snowflake wreath diy to add to my spare diys pile and caught a sea bass 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
 audie gave me a festive wreath 
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 bought safety helmets with lamps (all variants) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a light brown glass showcase and 10 pieces of purple wrapping paper from them 
 went to harv’s island and had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 checked to see what redd’ll be selling for the rest of the week, but unfortunately all he has is fakes now
 went to paradise planning and exchanged 75,000 bells for 30,000 poki, bought a silver elegant sofa, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the round vine rug diy and got a spare spaghetti marinara recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 margie taught me how to make an ornament crown!
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/22/21

Checked my mail and got the Cinnamoroll items I ordered yesterday and the K.K song
Checked my recycling bin
Got my daily Nook miles
Got my daily DIY recipe
Bought the daily K.K song
Dug up all my fossils
Made 400,000 bells
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Chopped and shook all my trees
Planted the money tree
Bought some stuff from Nook's Cranny
Cleaned out the Able Sister's stock
Wisp was here, so I collected his spirit for him, and Celeste was here, so I wished and got her DIY
Collected all my shells
Cleaned up all the weeds and tree branches
Did a few gift exchanges
Sold a bunch of hot items
Talked to Fang, Merengue, Marshal, Marlo, and Chai
Invited Marty over
Built a snowman and got a big snowflake
12/23/21

Checked my mail and got the K.K song I ordered yesterday
Checked my recycling bin
Got my daily Nook miles
Got my daily DIY recipe
Bought the daily K.K song
Dug up all my fossils
Made 100,000 bells
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Chopped and shook all my trees
Planted the money tree
Bought some stuff from Nook's
Cleaned out Able's stock
Flick was here so I sold a bunch of bugs to him
Collected all my shells
Cleaned up all the weeds and tree branches
Did a few more gift exchanges
Sold a bunch of hot items
Got a Celeste DIY from another island
Got a bunch of DIYs and items from another island
Bought some stuff from Nook's on another island
Talked to Chai, Fang, Marlo, Marshal, and Merengue
Invited Marty over and got a clackercart recipe from him, crafted it and got black head bandages in return
Built a snowman, but did not make it perfect


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/24. Happy Toy Day!

Daily Chores

-checked mail - Gullivarr sent me a blue pirate dress

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and gyroids)

-checked resident services recycling bin and got my daily abd points 

-coffee at Brewster's  

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (spring cherry blossom island, which was nice because I was lamenting having to time travel to get some petals) 

-sold anything I didn't need at Nooks

-check Able Sisters for clothes 

Then....

I did the toy day delivery event and got the wrapping paper and gift pile recipe  and sleigh items.  (I got return gifts from meringue, Reneigh  and gala) . Recipes  went into my freebie pile since I have them from years past.

Then I did another round delivering my own wrapped cookies and did gift exchange with all my residents.


----------



## Mutti

Today i helped jingle give out santas presents, followed by my toy day exchange with the villagers of gifts i got them this year, and ive been hanging out at my island bff coco’s as its chilly today


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 16t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from marlo
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green/black tee and towel from lolly, a yellow hawaiian-print apron from roswell and a navy blue striped shirt from marlo
 dug up a blue xylophoid and a green bwongoid!
 sold stuff to the twins 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
 harvested my crops and pear trees
 caught an ant 
 put some stuff into storage 
 shot down a balloon and got 5 iron nuggets 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a white bubbloid
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake 
 got a large snowflake from my other perfect snowboy
 commissioned a dung beetle model from flick 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 got a coconut juice diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 margie taught me how to make an ornament tree and lolly taught me how to make a nice branch!
 delivered a package to sprinkle for roswell 
 hung out with marlo at his place, played a card game with him (i lost), and he gave me a copy of “k.k. break” when i left :’) 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a crop island with tomatoes! i harvested all the tomatoes, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found and learned the peach tart recipe! 
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing)
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 bought school uniforms with neckties (all except navy blue and pink) and silly glasses (all except pink) from able’s 
 bought a blue ski rack from nook’s
 went to harv’s island and had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve 
 had cyrus customize my ski rack to the other 4 variants 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 went to paradise planning and checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the glowing-moss pointed cap diy and got a spare apple jelly recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 caught a black bass
 got a cherry speakers diy from sprinkle and added it to my spare diys pile 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I did a bunch of things on the one island and received my 219th photo, from Mint.  I think I probably will eventually make it to 300 photos since there are still a lot of villagers left whose designs I like.  It's getting harder to find new to me villagers though.  Went island hopping to find a new villager with only 5 nook mile tickets and the first four were villagers that I'd already received photos from -- all favorites: Julian, Pekoe, Chops, and Zucker.  Finally on my last ticket I found Rodney.  Yay!  He's cute and his house is nice.  In other villager news, Azalea is great!  I love her design even though I'm not a fan of most of the rhino designs.


----------



## Telula

Got rid of a bunch of flowers that I had no plans of ever using.  Also finished designing the mini courtyards that flank my RS.


----------



## Pendragon1980

12/25 Merry Christmas!

Daily Chores

-checked mail - Got then protein shake from doing morning stretches

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and gyroids)

-checked resident services recycling bin and got my daily abd points 

-coffee at Brewster's  

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (moss and vine Island )

-sold anything I didn't need at Nooks


----------



## TalviSyreni

I invited Ione back for a third visit and finally got her to move to my island although it was at the expense of Rio. Oh well I’m just happy to have Ione at long last and on Christmas Day too, and I couldn’t think of a better present to give myself either.


----------



## maria110

I've been time traveling, looking for glowing moss islands and trying to get the suspicious cauldron recipe with no luck at all.  I find lots of glowing moss islands but other recipes, including duplicates.  Ugh.  One bright side of all the Kapp'n tours is that I've been chopping wood a lot and have a good stash now for awhile at least.

I played Toy Day on one island even though I had already played it last year.  I played it awhile ago on the other island too, while time traveling, so I've actually played it on both islands.  It's a cute event but kind of boring to me.

Rod turned up in my campsite so I let favorite jock Sterling move away so Rod can be there for awhile.  Rod is pretty cute.


----------



## Telula

maria110 said:


> I've been time traveling, looking for glowing moss islands and trying to get the suspicious cauldron recipe with no luck at all.  I find lots of glowing moss islands but other recipes, including duplicates.  Ugh.  One bright side of all the Kapp'n tours is that I've been chopping wood a lot and have a good stash now for awhile at least.
> 
> I played Toy Day on one island even though I had already played it last year.  I played it awhile ago on the other island too, while time traveling, so I've actually played it on both islands.  It's a cute event but kind of boring to me.
> 
> Rod turned up in my campsite so I let favorite jock Sterling move away so Rod can be there for awhile.  Rod is pretty cute.



I have an extra of the suspicious cauldron recipe if you still don't have it. I'll gladly give it to you!


----------



## maria110

Telula said:


> I have an extra of the suspicious cauldron recipe if you still don't have it. I'll gladly give it to you!


That's so kind.  I can buy it if there is anything you need or want that I have.


----------



## Telula

maria110 said:


> That's so kind.  I can buy it if there is anything you need or want that I have.



You can have it for free, no need to pay me anything.  I'll DM you a DODO if you'd like to swing by and grab it real quick!


----------



## maria110

Telula said:


> You can have it for free, no need to pay me anything.  I'll DM you a DODO if you'd like to swing by and grab it real quick!


Sure, thanks!


----------



## Khaotico

Combining what I did yesterday and today since I was so busy yesterday I forgot to post here:

Participated in the Toy Day event. Or as much as a week old islander could.
Routine stuff (fossils, watering, etc.)
Lots of cosmetic changes. Replanting trees, plating flowers, and clearing weeds from cliffs.
Finally bought the better tools DIY so I don't have to keep crafting flimsy tools every 5 minutes.
Got 2 of my 3 villagers moved in (Cranston and Anabelle). My island actually looks more inhabited now. 
Did some customization on some of my furniture so they all match.


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/24/21

Checked my mail and got a letter from Marshal!!
I picked up all the star fragments
Picked up all the shells
Checked my recycling bin
Got my daily Nook Miles
Got my daily K.K song
Got my daily DIY recipe
Did the Toy Day Event 
Made 100,000 bells
Got a few items from delivering gifts to my villagers
Chopped and shook all my trees
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Planted the bell tree
Shook one of my bell trees that have grown and got 30,000 bells
Dug up all my fossils
Ordered 4 Cinnamoroll items
Bought some stuff from Nook's
Cleaned out Able's stock
Talked to Chai, Marshal, Merengue, Marlo, and Fang
Invited Marty over
Collected all my produce
Chopped all my bamboo
Built a bridge and a ladder thingy, then made a path from the bridge to the ladder
Cleaned up all my weeds and tree branches
Went to a Nook Miles Island
Cleaned up all the weeds and tree branches
Chopped and shook all the trees
Hit all the rocks
Collected all the shells
Collected all the fruits
Collected all the fossils
Collected the DIY recipe

Sold a bunch of hot items


----------



## Pendragon1980

Daily Chores

12/26


-checked mail 

-island clean up (hit rocks, pick up sticks and weeds, find beach bottle, dig up fossils and gyroids)

-checked resident services recycling bin and got my daily abd points 

-coffee at Brewster's  

-morning stretch 

-took a kappn tour (shooting star island)

-sold anything I didn't need at Nooks

Later I'm going to get ready for a massive catalog trade with another member and work on some more decorating of the NPC houses


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 17t**h*
 checked the mail; received a red chef’s outfit from beau and the dung beetle model i commissioned from flick yesterday 
 built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake 
 dug up a pink babbloid and a chic tockoid!
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got blue head bandages from lolly, a coral plain paperboy cap from marlo and a purple tee with silicone bib from roswell 
 bought a black basic school chair, an ivory medieval building side and a genuine robust statue from redd
 put some stuff into storage 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 sold stuff to the twins 
 crafted a golden shovel 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue squeakoid
 shot down 2 balloons and got a scribbles chalkboard and 5 iron nuggets 
 got a large snowflake from my other perfect snowboy
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 returned a lost picture book to beau and got a purple light-up flower crown in return 
 audie taught me how to make an ornament garland!
 got a veggie quiche recipe from my daily diy bottle and learned it! 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island :/. while i was there, i checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1!), dug up a gyroid fragment and found a stone table diy to add to my spare diys pile
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing)
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a pink sloppy table
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 bought zen uniforms (all except green) and eye gauze from able’s 
 bought a black nordic chair and a white futuristic meal from nook’s
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the futuristic meal and nordic chair to its other colour variants 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 withdrew bells from the ABD 
 went to paradise planning and bought a silver IV drip, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and exchanged 60,000 bells for 30,000 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the hanging glowing moss diy and got a spare salad-stuffed tomato recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 went back to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the IV drip to its other 3 colour variants 
 got a french fries recipe from marlo, and a traditional straw coat diy from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 caught a black bass 
 cleared out my alt characters’ mailboxes
 had one of my alt characters purchase a sinking painting from redd
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Rosch

Over the past few days...

Did my 50th aerobics which unlocked the exercise moves, therefore finally obtaining all 88 reactions
Went on my 50th Kapp'n boat tour
Drank my 50th coffee and finally obtained the Brewstoid (on the 51st drink)


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 18t**h*
 checked the mail; received the genuine robust statue i bought from redd yesterday 
 put some stuff into storage 
 dug up a purple jingloid and a brown bubbloid!
 got 2 large snowflakes from my perfect snowboys
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 had a campsite visitor today; checked to see who it was and it was benjamin! i didn’t invite him, but he’s adorable :’)
 dug up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black chef’s outfit from roswell, a green layered polo shirt from lolly and an intercom monitor from marlo
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a pink babbloid
 shot down a balloon and got a pink figure-skating dress
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
 threw some stuff away 
 caught some deep-sea creatures, including a scallop that i gave to pascal in exchange for a pearl 
 bought school uniforms with ribbons (all except black and white) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a brown artsy table and a sandwich plate meal from them 
 harvested my crops 
 caught a fly and added it to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 got a peach hat diy from lolly, and a nice branch diy from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile
 got a cup of coffee from the roost and ran into audie, who was there having a cup of coffee as well! 
 caught a tuna and added it to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of
 got a stacked fish containers diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 found and hit my daily money rock
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to vine/glowing moss island! i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found and learned the glowing-moss flooring diy! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping
 went to paradise planning and bought pink dreamy shelves, a wood grain die and a black framed poster, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and exchanged 75,000 bells for 30,000 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine outfit diy to add to my spare diys pile and got a spare veggie cookies recipe from my restaurant’s chef! 
 went to harv’s island and withdrew bells from the ABD there 
 had cyrus customize my artsy table, dreamy shelves, die and framed poster to their other colour variants 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 whitney taught me how to make an ornament table lamp! 
 delivered a package to sprinkle for marlo and got an orange tropical cut-and-sew tank in return 
 listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. slack-key” with agnes and roswell
 ordered an ABD
 retrieved the sinking painting i bought from redd yesterday from my alt character’s mailbox 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Beanz

i restarted last week so i just finished crafting things for my 3 plots after procrastinating for a few days. i also donated a few fossils to blathers


----------



## Khaotico

Finally upgraded my Resident Services from a tent to an actual building
Bought a wet suit so I can get sea creatures to donate to the museum
More cosmetic changes (flowers, paths, etc)
Deposited 35% of my total Bells profit into the ABD
Learned some new DIY recipes for furniture
Group stretching session
Sold unneeded stuffs at Nook's


----------



## Manah

I got Shino, and she only cost me a bunch of NMT instead of whatever ungodly price her card goes for <3


----------



## Khaelis

Zell FINALLY moved out, and I found Fang while island hopping. Not exactly Wolfgang, but Fang would have been my second choice. Now I just have one villager left I need to move out, which is Anicotti. And I also need to figure out which Lazy villager I want to move in...

I'm also going to be planning out my island soon-ish as well.


----------



## annex

I redecorated Kid Cats house. Took me a while. I changed it over and over and finally made it tropical with a beach outside the window.

I got a Brewstoid from Brewster. So cute. 

I added some fun food items in my diner. Certain things had to go to make room for the oil fryer, cherry jelly mold, pancakes etc. I love those items, and was happy to get to display them.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I got Rio's Photo on my main island.


----------



## Khaotico

Set up island flag and tune
Destroyed the old wooden bridge in favor of a better looking one
Crafted and placed the campsite construction kit
Moved some trees and shrubs around to fit new construction
Sold tons of stuff at Nook's for a total profit of like 20k bells
More group stretching
Caught some new fish and bugs and donated them to Blathers


----------



## maria110

I received a photo from Gabi, the cute peppy bunnie.  It's photo #220.  My goal of 300 photos by 12/31/22 is seeming more in reach.  There are so many cute villagers to invite. Like Rodney, invite him--he's adorable!


----------



## Beanz

i sold some land and set up plots for future villagers, also went island hopping in search of dreamies. i came across a tarantula island and made a ton of bells so now i can pay off my loan AND i found lolly, one of my dream villagers a few islands after that. today was a good day


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 19t**h*
 downloaded some custom designs 
 came up with a winter outfit idea for tbt’s holiday market event
 checked the mail; received letters from beau and the HHA, and the ABD i ordered yesterday 
 got 2 large snowflakes from my perfect snowboys
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got black head bandages from lolly, colourful mosaic-tile flooring from roswell and a black faux-shearling coat from marlo 
 got 3 blue ornaments from roswell 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a colourful dried-flower garland and 10 pieces of mint wrapping paper from nook’s 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
 harvested my pear trees
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown drummoid! 
 put some stuff into storage 
 bought 800 turnips from daisy mae 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 delivered a package to roswell for lolly 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 marlo asked for a saltwater fish, so i gave him a pre-caught great white shark and got a pale green edo-period merchant outfit in return 
 shot down a balloon and got a bingo wheel 
 got an orange end table diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
 sold stuff to the twins 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island :/. while i was there, i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1!) and found a wooden simple bed diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 crafted a golden shovel 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
 checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 ordered a green tea yule log and a damaged castle gate from nook shopping 
 went to paradise planning and bought a light purple mounted mountain bike, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a kettlebell diy to add to my spare diys pile and learned how to make a pear smoothie from my restaurant’s chef!
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the mounted mountain bike and dried-flower garland to their other colour variants, as well as my ABD to blue  
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 got a tomato bagel sandwich recipe from sprinkle, and a rocking horse diy from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile
 caught a damselfly for lolly and got pink head bandages in return 
 marlo asked me for a dragonfly, so i gave him a pre-caught banded dragonfly and got a beige short peacoat in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Smilephantomhive

I made almost 500k selling turnips on another person's island and sold some fruit, that's all, didn't play much.


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 20t**h*
 checked the mail; received an orange-windflower bag from sprinkle, a turnip salad recipe from daisy mae and the items i ordered yesterday 
 got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 shot down 2 balloons and got a blue bunk bed and 10,000 bells
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black school jacket from marlo, a white/white tee and towel from lolly and a purple edo-period merchant outfit from roswell
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 put some stuff into storage 
 harvested my crops 
 bought paper restaurant caps (all variants) from able’s 
 checked nook’s morning turnip price and sold stuff to the twins 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a pink flutteroid! 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 got a peach jam recipe from whitney, and an infused-water dispenser diy from marlo, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 got a peach chair diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 found and hit my daily money rock
 caught a paper kite butterfly for lolly and got a navy blue dynamic tank top in return 
 caught some bugs 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a crop island with sugarcane! i harvested all of the sugarcane, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1!) and found and learned the orange tart recipe! 
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing) 
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 sold my turnips on someone else’s island
 went to paradise planning and bought a blue gurney, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a modern wood wall diy to add to my spare diys pile and learned how to make snack bread from my restaurant’s chef! 
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the castle gate and gurney to their other colour variants  
 bought a diamond-weave basket bag, a brown satchel and a black randoseru from kicks 
 checked to see what redd and leif are selling this week, but they sadly don’t have anything of interest 
 bought an exquisite wall, a red locker-room wall, fast-food flooring, a red blocks rug and an elegant black rug from saharah
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 deposited bells into the ABD
 helped gulliver find his communicator parts
 caught some fishes 
 received a random gift (a mochi pestle) from audie 
 got 3 blue ornaments from sprinkle


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 21s**t*
 went to harv’s island to create an entry for tbt’s holiday market event 
 crafted some stuff
 put some stuff into storage 
 checked the mail; received a letter from roswell and a red katana from gulliver 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a beige explorer shirt from roswell, a white shop uniform shirt from lolly and a green simple parka from marlo 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
 threw some stuff away
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought medicine from them 
 deposited bells into the ABD
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a white rattloid!
 dug up a black rattloid and a green spikenoid!
 commissioned a tuna model from c.j.
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 returned a lost autograph book to audie and got an orange full-length maid gown in return 
 sprinkle wasn’t feeling good, so i brought her some medicine and got a red tropical turban in return 
 got a pear hat diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 caught a horse mackerel for marlo and got a red layered polo shirt in return 
 caught some fishes and added an oarfish to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 got 3 blue ornaments from margie 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a crop island with wheat! i harvested all of the wheat, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a tomates al ajillo recipe to add to my spare diys pile
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing) 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part and a yellow simple kettle 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 went to paradise planning and bought a cube light, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss-jar shelves diy to add to my spare diys pile and got a spare cherry tart recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went back to harv’s island and had cyrus customize my cube light to pink 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve 
 got a savoury bread recipe from agnes, and a natural square table diy from lolly, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## dizzy bone

I’ve been preparing to get my island ready for another dream update with all the new 2.0 items and features. I finally finished up the final touches today: redoing some of my beaches and redoing my nature trail to make it into a mini gyroid forest. Now I just have to find the right time in summer to upload my DA!


----------



## Yujian

After about a month and a half and several hundred tickets I finally found my most wanted villager Quinn!
I'm so happy I could scream with joy that I never have to villager hunt agian!


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 22n**d*
 checked the mail; received a blue tea set from fauna and the tuna model i commissioned from c.j. yesterday 
 put some stuff into storage 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 dug up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
 dug up a brown babbloid and a purple ringoid!
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue/purple cycling cap from roswell, a pink heart-pattern wall from lolly and green alpinist overalls from marlo
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought blood-orange juice and 10 pieces of white wrapping paper from them 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green dootoid 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
 harvested my crops and pear trees 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 bought a rubber mud mat (which i needed!), a fossil rug, a yellow checked rug, a palace wall and a saharah’s desert from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a straw wall 
 returned a lost bag to fauna and got a metal can in return 
 crafted a golden shovel 
 lolly taught me how to make stacked shopping baskets!
 delivered a package to beau for marlo and got a green boa fleece in return 
 threw some stuff away 
 shot down a balloon and got a pink nurse’s dress uniform
 found and hit my daily money rock
 got a cosmos shower diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to shooting star island!!! i made wishes, gathered up vines, zodiac fragments and star fragments, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a golden wand diy to add to my spare diys pile! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a white dirty tank top
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping and ordered a 2022 celebratory arch, an otoshidama envelope, osechi and a zodiac tiger figurine
 went to paradise planning and checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a mossy garden rock diy to add to my spare diys pile and got a spare coconut oil recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the froggy chair and patchwork chair to the colour variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will diminish, so i asked her to purify me 
 withdrew bells from the ABD 
 got 3 gold ornaments from whitney
 got a carpaccio di capesante recipe from roswell and added it to my spare diys pile
 completed some nook mile achievements, including “set sail for adventure” milestone #5!


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 23r**d*
 checked the mail; received a letter from fauna, a red mini dharma from katrina and the seasonal items i ordered yesterday 
 put some stuff into storage 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green tee with silicone bib from roswell, a cacao tree from marlo and a red steampunk hat from lolly
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 crafted a wooden-block toy and a wooden-block stool 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a blue medieval building side and a green ring light from them 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a pink dootoid!
 found and hit my daily money rock
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 commissioned a fly model from flick 
 collected star fragments off the beach 
 got an iron garden bench diy from agnes, and a cherry tart recipe from lolly, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 got a wooden chair diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1!) and found a matryoshka diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a blue lawn mower 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 went to paradise planning and exchanged 68,100 bells for 29,964 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a butter churn diy to add to my spare diys pile and got a spare cherry tart recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the medieval building side and ring light to the colour variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 got 3 red ornaments from beau 
 threw some stuff away
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 24th — toy day**!* 
 checked the mail; received the fly model i commissioned from flick yesterday
 dug up a black squeezoid and a white tremoloid!
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 talked to all my villagers 
 caught some bugs 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a white bird mobile and a salted/orange juice popcorn snack set from them 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a purple boioingoid!
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 harvested my crops 
 put some stuff into storage 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost 
 got a mixed-fruits bagel sandwich recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a sapling
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 shook decorated cedar trees for ornaments 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to cherry blossom island! i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, caught cherry blossom petals and found a cherry-blossom bonsai diy to add to my spare diys pile
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing)
 celebrated toy day!! i dressed up as santa, crafted festive wrapping paper for jingle, helped him deliver presents to my villagers and got a set of toy day stockings, a gift pile diy and a toy day sleigh in return! i also received presents from agnes (a lemon/white puppy plushie), lolly (a mesozoic world pop-up book) and fauna (a green rc helicopter)!
 caught an oarfish and added it to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 went to paradise planning and exchanged 76,900 bells for 29,991 poki, bought a green science pod and a silver conveyor belt, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the glowing-moss forest wall diy and learned how to make pretzels from my restaurant’s chef!
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the science pod, conveyor belt, bird mobile and popcorn snack set to the colour variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 tested out a new outfit idea 
 ordered a green do-rag
 completed some nook mile achievements, including “come home to the roost” milestone #5!


----------



## ughrora

*December 18th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Aluminoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Skateboard Wall Rack recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got a Festive Tree recipe from Cleo, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Boot.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a money tree island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Log Long Sofa recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Fake Scary Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the White Square Tile from Saharah.
 Bought some Color-Blocked Socks from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with friendship will improve.
 Had friendship with Anabelle divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 222 Bells.
 Bought a Framed Poster from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Glowing-Moss Boulder recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Baked Potatoes recipe, which I already have.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2021

 *December 19th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Spikenoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Cardboard Bed recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got an Ornament Mobile recipe from Anabelle, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Boot.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a crop island; pumpkins were the crop.
 Harvested all ripe pumpkins that were on the island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Water Pump recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Fake Scary Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Red Locker-Room Wall from Saharah.
 Bought a Cloth Shoulder Bag from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with money will improve.
 Had friendship with Anabelle divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 270 Bells.
 Bought a Garden Chair from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Bamboo Partition recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Fruit Cupcakes recipe, which I did not have!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2021

 *December 20th* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Boioingoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Cardboard Bed recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got an Ornament Table Lamp recipe from Marina, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Boot.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a crop island; pumpkins were the crop.
 Harvested all ripe pumpkins that were on the island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Golden Garden Bunny recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Fake Scary Painting from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Club Flooring from Saharah.
 Bought a Bear Backpack from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with health will improve.
 Had friendship with Anabelle divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 212 Bells.
 Bought a High Chair from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Mountain Standee recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Coconut Cookies recipe, which I already have.


----------



## Nenya

I gave each of my 10 islanders a gold rose wreath for their door for the month of January. Also picked several dozens flowers that have spawned in ONE day!


----------



## Pendragon1980

I've been doing my daily island chores, bit not must else. I haven't had the energy, but I did get the brewstoid this morning. Last night I finished the clothing clothing thanks to @Firesquids .  I'll probably try to work on decorating the NPC houses again


----------



## maria110

I received Caroline's photo and then reset the island.  I spent a lot of time, until I ran out of battery power, looking for a good map.  I finally found one that I kind of like but not the ideal one that I was looking for.  I think I can terraform this one into the ideal one if I decide I'm not happy with it as-is.


----------



## ughrora

*December 21st* 

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Dootoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Tiki Torch recipe in it, which I already have.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got the Jingle Wall recipe from Anabelle, which I did not have!
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Rusted Part.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a gyroid fragment island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Log Chair recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Fake Gallant Statue from Redd.
 Bought 5 Holly Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Stage Rug from Saharah.
 Bought some Zap Boots from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with money will improve.
 Had friendship with Anabelle divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 270 Bells.
 Bought a Disco Ball from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Vine Outfit recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Fruit Salad recipe, which I already have.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2022

 *December 22nd*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Rusted Part.

Had been quite busy with the holidays, so hadn't done as much as I usually do. Also why I'm late with posting these days.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2022

 *December 23rd*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Rusted Part.


----------



## angelcat621

After time traveling extensively for over 2 weeks I finally got my last villager. Welcome to Pookytopia, Punchy! Hopefully the 2002-2060 error I've been getting at startup sometimes lately doesn't corrupt my save before I can back it up! It's a perfect island now. Yay for all kitties: Mitzi, Bob, Merry, Katt, Kid Cat, Ankha, Tom, Lolly, Punchy, and of course, the cat with the glasses, Raymond.  

Got Cephalobot in boxes at the moment and hate to void him but I have no WiFi access at my house and am too sick to visit my cousin right now. ☹


----------



## ughrora

*December 24th*

 Took part in the Toy Day festivities!
 Exchanged gifts with all my villagers.
 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Rusted Part.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2022

 *December 25th*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed a Rusted Part.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2022

 *December 26th*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2022

 *December 27th*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2022

 *December 28th*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.


----------



## ughrora

*December 29th*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built. 
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.


----------



## ughrora

*December 30th*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.


----------



## ughrora

*December 31st *

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Had friends visit my island.
 Enjoyed the New Years festivities!


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't really accomplish much, but I plan on designing my island using the island designer website and potentially doing some chill island flattening later tonight. Since I, uh, have been kind of procrastinating in doing this... for three months.


----------



## ughrora

*January 1st *

*Main Island Life:*

 Checked the mail.
 Did group stretching.
 Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
 Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be an Arfoid.
 Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
 Collected all tree branches and weeds.
 Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
 Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
 Built a perfect Snowboy.
 Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built. 
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Golden Samurai Suit recipe in it, which I did not have!
 Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
 Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts. 
 Got the Peach Dress recipe from Sylvana, which I already have.
 Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
 Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
 Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
 Checked Nook Shopping.
 Checked the recycle bin, claimed an Upright Locker.
 Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a Sakura island.
 Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
 Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Sakura-Wood Wall recipe in it, which I already have.
 Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
 Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
 Visited Harv's Island.
 Bought a Fake Wild Painting Right Half from Redd.
 Bought 5 Red Camelia Starts from Leif.
 Bought the Yellow Watermelon Rug from Saharah.
 Bought some Black Garter Socks from Kicks.
 Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with belongings will improve.
 Had friendship with Anabelle divined by Katrina.
 Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.
 Saw K.K. Slider perform K.K. Fugue.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

 Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 277 Bells.
 Bought a Round Pillow from Wardell.
 Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Glowing-Moss Forest Wall recipe in it, which I already have.
 Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Pumpkin Scones recipe, which I did not have!


----------



## annex

I finished my Dr. Shrunk, club lol room. Took me a couple of days but turned out so cute.


----------



## DaisyFan

- Gyroid fragment washed up in my island for the first time. Coolio!
- Shooting stars night came on New Year's Day. That was surprising!


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished designing the area around Curt’s house. It already knew from a long time where I wanted his house to be and he has been sitting in that area for a very long time, but I never really go to decorating around it. I can now say that his little area in the neighborhood is all compete!


----------



## mintmaple

Rose Mint finally has a dream address and I visited some Dodo islands with people who kindly gave me the two fruit I was missing, pears and peaches! I worked on sectioning some land for growing fresh roses from seed, going to attempt to grow blue roses again haha


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> Didn't really accomplish much, but I plan on designing my island using the island designer website and potentially doing some chill island flattening later tonight. Since I, uh, have been kind of procrastinating in doing this... for three months.



Guess who ended up falling asleep at his desk last night and didn't do a certain thing.

Meeeeeee. Definitely going to do this tonight.


----------



## Calysis

DaisyFan said:


> - Gyroid fragment washed up in my island for the first time. Coolio!
> - Shooting stars night came on New Year's Day. That was surprising!


I had shooting stars on New Year's Day as well – it was pretty exciting! So cool you had them too!!

Today, since I had the good fortune of my tools not breaking, I picked up a ton of flowers that had grew out of control and trashed them. I kept a few and temporarily surrounded them with the clover pattern until I finish terraforming. I also made a perfect Snowboy, caught a few bugs (including a tarantula that snuck up on me by the plaza!!), dug up some gyroids, got a gyroid related achievement, and decorated Wolfgang's vacation home. ^^


----------



## Khaotico

In the past few days:

Rung in the New Year with my villagers
Got my first camper (Ed)
Plotted and built the Able Sisters shop
Built two out of three bridges to connect my island
Cosmetic changes with flowers, trees, and houses all symmetrically aligned because I'm weird like that
Decorated various 'common areas' around the island, including a bonfire/picnic area.


----------



## Bosmer

Got back into playing acnh again.. and finally completed my bug collection! turns out I was just missing the dung beetle lmao. I just have 1 more fish go get and a couple of deep sea creatures to go


----------



## ughrora

❄ *January 2nd* ❄

*Main Island Life:*

❄ Checked the mail.
❄ Did group stretching.
❄ Dug up all daily fossils and got them assessed. Since I already donated all fossils, I sold them.
❄ Dug up the gyroid I buried and watered yesterday; it turned out to be a Petaloid.
❄ Dug up the daily shining spot and planted the 1,000 bells I got from it back into it.
❄ Collected all tree branches and weeds.
❄ Hit all rocks and picked up the materials that came out.
❄ Hit the daily money rock and picked up the bells that came out.
❄ Built a perfect Snowboy.
❄ Collected Large Snowflakes from Perfect Snowboys I've built.
❄ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Golden Wristwatch recipe in it, which I did not have!
❄ Went diving for scallops to get Pascal to make his daily visit.
❄ Talked to all my villagers and gave them all wrapped gifts.
❄ Got the Orange Smoothie recipe from Shino, which I already have.
❄ Got my daily cup of coffee from Brewster at The Roost; drank it while it was hot!
❄ Got a siphon from Brewster.
❄ Completed some Nook Miles+ achievements.
❄ Collected bonus daily Nook Miles at the Nook Stop.
❄ Checked Nook Shopping.
❄ Checked the recycle bin, claimed some clay.
❄ Went on Kapp'n's Boat Tour. Arrived at a glowing-moss and vine island.
❄ Dug up the gyroid fragment at the island.
❄ Looked for the Message Bottle, which had the Glowing-Moss Boulder recipe in it, which I already have.
❄ Hit all rocks at the mysterious island and picked up the materials that came out.
❄ Planted and watered the gyroid fragment I found once I got back home.
❄ Visited Harv's Island.
❄ Bought a Fake Informative Statue from Redd.
❄ Bought 5 Red Camelia Starts from Leif.
❄ Bought the Blue Blocks Rug from Saharah.
❄ Bought Traditional Flower Shoes from Kicks.
❄ Got my fortune told by Katrina; my luck with money will diminish.
❄ Had purification done by Katrina.
❄ Had friendship with Anabelle divined by Katrina.
❄ Added all my duplicate DIYs from the day to my shop area.


*Happy Home Paradise Life:*

❄ Checked the daily exchange rate on the AB&PD, it was 100 Poki = 227 Bells.
❄ Bought a Titan Arum from Wardell.
❄ Picked up daily Message Bottle; had the Glowing-Moss Dress recipe in it, which I already have.
❄ Spoke to my restaurant's head chef, Cube, and got my daily recipe from him. He gave me the Cherry Jelly recipe, which I already have.


----------



## Suntide

I started the demolition process... I really like my island, but I also really like redesigning my island! It's been 8 months since I last flattened it, so I figured enough time has passed for me to do it again! This time I'm going in without any specific plans in mind (other than I'm going to keep the countryside vibe). I do have a super vague idea of what might be neat to do around my entrance and around my house (which has been on the peninsula since day 1 and I want to keep it there forever!) but other than that, I'm just gonna wing it. It'll be fun! Although, a large time commitment lol. Will probably take me a month to finish, but that's fine. The fun for me is moreso in the process of creation than just having it be done.


----------



## Sarah3

I didn't do too much on my island today, but I did play the Happy Home Paradise DLC a little bit. In total I completed 3 houses and I think they all turned out pretty well! Still a bit to go until I unlock everything as I'm taking it very slowly, but I'm enjoying it very much and will continue to play for a long time to come!


----------



## Tobiume

(': I got ACNH for Christmas - today I had the unfortunate opportunity to invite Quillson to my town from the campsite. May I find a good villager from Nook Mile Tickets and may Quillson stay in his corner of town when he moves in.


----------



## jotymisu

Since I recently restarted my entire island, today I got Blathers to move in. Sigh, I'm gonna hate re-doing the entire museum ToT; but there was nothing left for me to do on my old island


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- Caught and donated a bug I hadn't before
- Gave presents to my villagers
- Finished a HHP house I started last night
- Cleaned out my storage a little


----------



## mouthrat

today i completed my crop garden! i would've snapped a photo but i didn't in the moment. if i can get one soon, i'll edit this post with a photo of it! the design is pretty basic, but it took me a bit of time to assemble, so i'm really happy with how it came out. next i'm going to start my fruit orchard, but i'm not going to do that until i have the design i want to use.

i also caught a blue marlin for the first time and donated it to blathers!

on harv's island, i'm almost done paying off the fees for all the little vendors. i only have about 3 left, which i'm really happy about!

skye also asked to move away. i let her because i already have a normal and i need room for a peppy and a cranky to have all the personalities. i'll be giving her away tomorrow on the new neighbor network if anyone's interested btw! keep your eyes out for that :)

so yeah, that's what i did today! :D


----------



## Nodokana

- Checked mail box
- Found daily message bottle on beach
- Hit rocks
- Crafted items and cooked 
- Customized items
- Found gyroids by time traveling since it rained 4 days in a row
- Sold some items to Nooks
- Bought items at Nooks
- Bought nook mile items
- Completed some nook miles achievements
- Participated in group stretching. Got dumbbells in mail. 
- Cleaned up extra flowers.
- Cleaned up storage to make room for more. 
- Picked up seashells
- Went with Kapp'n to a mystery island
- Went to Harv's island. Got Cyrus to refurbish some 2.0 items. 
- Bought wallpaper and flooring from Sahara. 
- Went to work. Decorated a house.
- Found another message bottle in HHP.
- Traded
- Decorated around houses, temple, and restaurant areas. 
- Redecorated some rooms.
- Redecorated area around museum with new 2.0 items.
- Transferred a character into a different island
- Made another character. 
- Set up tent. Raised 5,000 nook miles to upgrade to house. 
- Time travelled to fully upgrade house. 
- Planted trees
- Bought hair colors with nook miles
- Changed new character's appearance.


----------



## MadisonBristol

I'll talk about what I did yesterday.


Anabelle sent me a letter for visiting my house. She FINALLY gave me her photo. I've been trying for a VERY long time.
Celebrated Roald's birthday with Tangy.
Visited my sister's island for the first time. She also has Roald, but since she just created the island, he wasn't celebrating. I just kept doing weird things like reactions, chasing her, and hitting her with an axe or net.
She visited my island. We went to the Roost, and she left right after.


----------



## Shoutarous

cleaned up all the items people weren't picking up and sold 'em. i wasn't gonna waste much time trying to get people to pick up the furniture anymore. Besides that, I'm just doing trades to improve my island.


----------



## Khaelis

Finally got off the procrastination station and actually did some island designing, island flattening and some actual terraforming last night and earlier today.


----------



## Autumn247

Fished for a couple hours to get more bells
Decorated 2 HHP vacation homes 
Bought an authentic Warrior statue from Redd, I already have it in my museum but I figured I'd get it in case someone else wants it eventually 
Customized the outside of my house


----------



## Tobiume

Got my island up to a 3 star rating, guess that means K.K. and cooking are going to be a thing for me soon! I also set up my last housing plot so hopefully I can find Moe so he can live there. I've seen Raymond, Sasha, Marina and so many other popular villagers but not my boy yet ;;


----------



## Suntide

I've made big progress flattening my island; about 70% done. Mostly just a LOT of flowers in this one acre to dig up now. I'm getting excited to start designing soon!


----------



## mintmaple

Marshal asked to come over and gave me his photo as a gift. I'm so happy, finally had this moment! Been waiting since New Leaf haha


----------



## angelcat621

Unlocked all the Harv's island shops and Brewster. I  Cyrus so much! Been customizing stuff like crazy to get all variants in the catalog. Keeping that blue alpaca very busy.

Also started collecting Celeste DIYs again. Crafted a flying saucer for my fake ancient statue to guard. Let the invasion begin! 

Next: maybe arrange my flowers to begin breeding them again.


----------



## iiyyja

I flattened my island to give myself a clean slate to work with. A little worried I'm going to regret it


----------



## Mayor Fia

Technically it was really last night/early morning but I created the designs for my railroad! I really needed all the courner pieces and the transparent bg. These were my third try and I really like how they came out. Next I'll make Link's character as I already have the train that he needs. He'll go on the beach.


----------



## maria110

I did some exterior decorating and changed out some villagers using amiibo.


----------



## Suntide

I've finished flattening my island today! Now I have a blank slate to play with again! The last few times I terraformed, I drew my plans over my map and then copied it. This time, I've decided to go in with just a few vague ideas and build it as I go! I'm excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## Khaotico

Got my 10th villager moved in. As such, I've finally got a 3 star rating and finished Project K. Just looking forward to terraforming, honestly.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Aside from Shino finally coming to my island today was the first time in a while that I decided to do some terraforming. I’ve created an island that sits in front of my double bridge that will house some of the ruined items. So far I’m loving how it looks as I didn’t overthink it and just went with the flow (excuse the pun). My plan is to fill in the rest of my island with lots of mini islands surrounded by streams and waterfalls with lots of glowing moss and ruined items.


----------



## Mutti

Today Sun 9th Jan:

-was on the island in time to buy turnips so i could finally make the new senmaizuke barrel diy i got last week
-found fossils and got blathers to check and to my luck i found both pieces of a Archelon which i was on the hunt to place in my town square on display as i love sea creatures.
-went to have a coffee as i was in the museum and love the atmosphere when brewster serves me the perfect coffee (i always press ‘let it cool’ twice i could never drink super hot drinks)
-checked both the shops to see which items were in today and had a chat with the able sisters (sadly nothing i was wanting to buy)
-went to see tom nook as he rang as soon as i started up saying i could now 



Spoiler: Spoiler



redecorate my villagers houses as i completed 30 renovations on my HHP DLC


-



Spoiler: Spoiler part 2



redecorated cleo’s house as she has a office layout which did NOT fit her personality at all, she has a nice cosy home now


-listened to k.k. play on my island as it was the fishing tourney yesterday.

today was a eventful day


----------



## VanitasFan26

I finished terraformed my brand new island since I just restarted on the 2nd switch. Its called "Daybreak" The DA is in the Signature if you want to check out. If you ask me what type of theme it is, its just "basic" nothing too special.


----------



## RosasMom

Cranston, my new villager on my new island, just ran up to me to show me his appreciation at being invited on the island and gave me a set of "jail bars" which he called his "specialty." Um.... should I have done a background check?


----------



## maria110

I gave gifts of wrapped fruit to all my villagers whose photos I need but I received no photos in return.  However, on my oldest island, I finally finally earned the golden axe recipe, so that was cool.  I can never reset that island because I hope to eventually earn the golden net and fishing rod.  I guess I could also earn the golden shovel, but the Gulliver task is so boring.  But...if I keep my console and don't reset, even that I may eventually achieve.  Like, maybe I need to do Gulliver's thing once per month.  Then I should complete the golden shovel in a couple years, lol, since I have done it a few times.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 10, 2022



RosasMom said:


> Cranston, my new villager on my new island, just ran up to me to show me his appreciation at being invited on the island and gave me a set of "jail bars" which he called his "specialty." Um.... should I have done a background check?



Hahaha. I love Cranston.  He was my original lazy villager.  His real house is so cute though, much better than the starter house.  I also love his coloring with the lovely detail.  He's a great lazy villager.


----------



## RosasMom

So, after deciding that Marina is going to be the first villager I want to leave from my new island, she has made feel guilty by spending yesterday evening with Tammy zooming around the square with glow sticks and having a great time. Then, she was the first of my villagers to sing! She is a very sweet character, I must say.


----------



## xara

haven’t played in a few weeks... i have so much catching up to do. 

*d**ecember 25t**h*
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 dug up a brown rattloid and a purple tremoloid!
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
 caught some bugs 
 crafted a golden shovel 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a labelled cardboard box from roswell, a blue long-underwear set from lolly and a purple dynamic tank top from marlo 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 got an orange marmalade recipe from roswell, and a potato postage recipe from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile
 threw some stuff out
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a light wood bistro table from nook’s
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 harvested my pear trees
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a yellow stelloid 
 put some stuff into storage 
 sold stuff to the twins 
 got a cup of coffee from the roost, and brewster gave me a brewstoid!! 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 got a mixed-fruits pie recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
 marlo asked me for a dragonfly, so i gave him a pre-caught darner dragonfly and got a blue business suitcoat in return 
 caught a sea bass 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to vine/glowing moss island! i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, found and learned the ruined broken pillar diy, and caught a sturgeon and a sea bass! 
 destroyed a rock 
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing) 
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 ordered a damaged castle tower
 went to paradise planning and bought a simple stool, exchanged 68,100 bells for 29,964 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a dark lily crown diy to add to my spare diys pile, and learned how to make tomato juice from my restaurant’s chef! 
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the simple stool to blue and the bistro table to the colour variants i’m missing
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 got 3 red ornaments from beau 
 delivered a package to beau for marlo and got a beige yodel sweater in return 
 delivered a package to beau for lolly (why do beau’s packages keep going to the wrong places lol) and got a purple sweatshirt in return 
 listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. khoomei” with margie, marlo, whitney and sprinkle 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## deana

January 11 

-I was greeted by a gorgeous aurora in the sky tonight when I logged in 
-Checked the mail, Peewee sent me an umbrella
-Visited Nooks and Ables, I bought a stylish spotlight at Nooks
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Ken, he gave me some light wood-pattern flooring 
-Sold off some of my excess of spare DIYs
-Found a lost item and returned it to Pecan, who gave me a balmacaan coat in return
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Did some diving and got some mermaid shoes from Pascal in exchange for a scallop 
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks
-Went to Harv's to see what Leif, Redd, and Kicks were selling. I bought some yellow tea olive starts
-I decided it was about time to buy another home storage expansion, so I paid for the 700k expansion


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Not a lot, but here are a few things on January 11, 2022:

I played HHP and chose Jacques as my client! I made it special since he's also in my New Leaf town.
Added some clothing items to my catalogue.
Talked to a few villagers.
Queenie offered me to visit her house and I accepted. I had a good time!


----------



## Suntide

I'm about halfway through terraforming my island and it's going great!! I think going in with no plan is turning out a LOT more fun (and with better result) than the other times I terraformed with a plan in mind. I kind of played for 16 hours straight on Sunday... lol


----------



## mermaidshelf

I'm almost finished with the orderable furniture catalog, down to less than 100. I also have a bit over 400 across all categories, orderable and unorderable to obtain. Trying to complete it made me kind of hate Cyrus but it's not his fault the game made customizing so tedious. I formed a blister in the 3 weeks since I started tackling the catalog (had over 2000 when I started).


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 26t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, red traditional flower shoes from lolly and items i ordered yesterday 
 changed my island rep’s outfit! (i’m not sure if i’ll keep it or not, though, or if i’ll change back into what i was wearing before)
 put some stuff into storage 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green concierge uniform from roswell, a green tropical turban from lolly and marlo’s photo!! 
 got a mixed-fruits tart recipe from roswell, and a coconut pancakes recipe from sprinkle, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a vintage ranch tea table, hearty ramen, and 10 pieces of purple wrapping paper from them
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 dug up a green bwongoid and a green bloopoid 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
 made a sea-bass pie
 harvested my crops
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown rattloid 
 bought 830 turnips from daisy mae
 got a cardboard chair diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a crop island with carrots! i harvested all the carrots, dug up a gyroid fragment, found and learned the fruit-topped pancakes recipe, and checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1)!
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 went to paradise planning and bought a pink fancy frame and dark green strapped books, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss-jar shelves diy to add to my spare diys pile, and learned how to make fruit salad from my restaurant’s chef! 
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the ranch tea table, fancy frame, castle tower and strapped books to the colour variants i’m missing 
 ordered a yellow do-rag
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will diminish, so i asked her to purify me 
 caught a few fishes 
 got 3 red ornaments from margie 
 customized marlo’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## VanitasFan26

I've gotten the last two villager photos on the main island which were Sasha and Petri. I am finally finished with collecting villager photos after nearly two years. I can finally put this game down.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

VanitasFan26 said:


> I've gotten the last two villager photos on the main island which were Sasha and Petri. I am finally finished with collecting villager photos after nearly two years. I can finally put this game down.


OMG YOU GOT ALL OF THEM??????????


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mr_Keroppi said:


> OMG YOU GOT ALL OF THEM??????????


Yes I did.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yes I did.


HOW LIKE WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWO PRAISE. but yeah I see what you mean about the now I can put it down because I only play NH when I feel like it because I personally like CF and NL better. I sadly cannot play WW anymore as my eyes hurt when I play it on my ds so I might start it up again on VC on the WII U! But omg thats just a FAT GOAL


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mr_Keroppi said:


> HOW LIKE WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWO PRAISE. but yeah I see what you mean about the now I can put it down because I only play NH when I feel like it because I personally like CF and NL better. I sadly cannot play WW anymore as my eyes hurt when I play it on my ds so I might start it up again on VC on the WII U! But omg thats just a FAT GOAL


Yeah it was a fun/painful goal to do, but I did either ways. At least I finally got to see all the villagers (even the sanrio and newer villagers).


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 27t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from marlo, 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae, a gold turtle figurine from katrina and the do-rag i ordered yesterday 
 put some stuff into storage 
 dug up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got navy blue mariachi clothing from roswell and a yellow layered polo shirt from lolly 
 bought shop uniform shirts (all except white) from able’s
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a coloured shoji divider and green potted starter plants from them 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 caught some bugs 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green boioingoid 
 caught a bunch of fish 
 crafted a fishing rod and a golden shovel
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 dug up a red crumploid and a grey bendoid
 shot down 3 balloons and got a gold nugget and 40,000 bells 
 checked the twins’ morning turnip price
 got an orange tart recipe from margie, and an ironwood cart diy from roswell, and added them to my spare diys pile  
 checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the new year’s eve countdown 
 got a log bed diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 bought a red-design kitchen mat (which i needed!), a pink heart rug, a retro dotted rug, a western vista and dig-site flooring from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a dungeon wall
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping and ordered a grey torii 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a crop island with wheat! i harvested all the wheat, caught a few bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1), and found and learned the pumpkin pound cake recipe! 
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing) 
 went to paradise planning and bought a white outdoor kitchen, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss hood diy to add to my spare diys pile, and learned how to make gnocchi di zucca from my restaurant’s chef!
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the potted starter plants, shoji divider and outdoor kitchen to the colour variants i’m missing 
 bought a dark blue zen clasp purse and a purple spacey backpack from kicks 
 bought a fake valiant statue from redd 
 bought wheat starts from leif 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve 
 planted the wheat starts i bought from leif 
 got 3 red ornaments from whitney
 checked the twins’ afternoon turnip price
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 28t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from agnes, the fake valiant statue i bought from redd yesterday and the torii i ordered yesterday 
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
 bought a red wall planter and a sinking painting from redd
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a blue paisley bandanna from roswell and a purple twisted hachimaki from lolly 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 got a tall lantern diy from roswell, and an orange wall diy from beau, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 checked the twins’ morning turnip price, sold stuff to them and bought a blue strategic meeting table from them 
 caught a few fishes and added an oarfish to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 deposited some bells into the ABD 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 shot down 2 balloons and got a retro massage chair and 5 pieces of clay
 harvested my crops and pear trees 
 put some stuff into storage 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown oinkoid
 dug up a black boomoid and a pink squeezoid 
 threw some stuff away 
 lolly asked me for a saltwater fish, so i gave her a pre-caught great white shark and got a lunch-service cap in return 
 got a pile of cardboard boxes diy from my daily diy bottle and learned it! 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a pink sloppy table 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 put a transparent design all over my island to prevent new flowers from spawning 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island where i dug up a green bubbloid and a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1) and found an iron hanger stand diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing) 
 went to paradise planning and bought a shaded pendant lamp, exchanged 69,700 bells for 29,971 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a bamboo lunch box diy to add to my spare diys pile and got a spare french fries recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the torii, strategic meeting table and wall planter to the colour variants i’m missing 
 bought a supermarket wall, robo-flooring, a light square tile and a yellow hawaiian quilt rug from saharah 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will diminish, so i asked her to purify me 
 caught a black bass for lolly and got a red/black rose-print jacket in return
 got 3 red ornaments from agnes 
 sold my turnips to the twins 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 29t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from marlo, the sinking painting i bought from redd yesterday and a gold turtle figurine from katrina 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 caught a few fishes 
 crafted a fishing rod and a golden shovel
 found and hit my daily money rock
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a yellow flower sweater from roswell and a orange/black tee and towel from lolly 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 put some stuff into storage 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a chinese-style meal from them
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall and placed some more transparent designs 
  checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 shot down 2 balloons and got pink cropped pants and a blue aran-knit sweater
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green bwongoid
 dug up a white squeezoid and a beige thwopoid 
 threw some stuff away 
 got a snack bread recipe from marlo, and a veggie cupcakes recipe from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile
 got a coconut cookies recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin; claimed some green vinyl flooring 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a summer island with summer shells! i dug up a gyroid fragment, caught a dorado, picked up summer shells from the beach, checked the beach for giant clams and found a shell wand diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing)
 went to paradise planning and bought a green imperial lamp, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the ruined seat diy, and got a spare potato potage recipe from my restaurant’s chef!
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the imperial lamp and stroller to the colour variants i’m missing 
 bought a genuine ancient statue from redd 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve 
 got 3 blue ornaments from roswell
 caught an emperor butterfly and added it to the pile of critters i’m saving to give to villagers 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*d**ecember 30t**h*
 crafted a bunch of items 
 checked the mail; received a black pilot’s cap from audie and the genuine ancient statue i bought from redd yesterday 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green windbreaker from roswell and a steampunk dress from lolly 
 roswell asked me for a freshwater fish, so i gave him a pre-caught dorado and got a berry red open track jacket in return 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 sold stuff to the twins and bought a black compact kitchen from them 
 dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall and placed down some more transparent designs 
 dug up a purple tremoloid and a brown drummoid 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 harvested my crops 
 put some stuff into storage 
 threw some stuff away
 made some flour and a pumpkin pie 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a black stelloid
 found and hit my daily money rock
 shot down a balloon and got a navy blue striped shirt 
 got 3 red ornaments from lolly 
 got a wooden end table diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
 helped gullivarrr find his communicator 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a wooden table diy to add to my spare diys pile
 buried the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island (i didn’t water it bc it was snowing) 
 went to paradise planning and bought orange stage lights, a dark brown short simple panel and a silver elegant lamp, exchanged 73,100 bells for 29,971 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine hanging chair diy to add to my spare diys pile and got a spare mushroom curry recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the compact kitchen, stage lights, short simple panel and elegant lamp to the colour variants i’m missing 
 checked to see what redd will be selling for the rest of the week, but he unfortunately only has fakes now 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 withdrew bells from the ABD 
 sprinkle taught me how to make a golden bathtub!
 got a pear jelly recipe from margie and added it to my spare diys pile
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Suntide

I finished terraforming a couple days ago!! I just have to decorate and build a couple more bridges now! I'm so excited, really loved how it turned out. Can't wait to take some pics


----------



## MelanieScribbles

I ordered the game today, and I just got the track and trace info for the package. So you could say that I ordered my island ticket today!


----------



## Suntide

MelanieScribbles said:


> I ordered the game today, and I just got the track and trace info for the package. So you could say that I ordered my island ticket today!


That's awesome!!! Got any ideas yet for what you want to name your island?


----------



## Lullaboid

I've been terraforming a lot and trying to fill the empty areas remaining on my re-done island. It's been a lot of stuff I end up just removing, but I don't mind. I like seeing what does and doesn't work even if it gets a little tedious undoing cliffs.


----------



## MelanieScribbles

Suntide said:


> That's awesome!!! Got any ideas yet for what you want to name your island?


Hmm, I'm not sure, but I'll probably end up calling it something incredibly silly. Maybe something that has something to do with my online handle: Scribble-tonia, Scribble-land, Scribble Central, etc. I kind of like the name Scribble-tonia, hope that's within the game's character limit for the name. I know I wasn't 100% serious with naming my New Leaf town either, though I can't really remember what I ended up calling it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

MelanieScribbles said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure, but I'll probably end up calling it something incredibly silly. Maybe something that has something to do with my online handle: Scribble-tonia, Scribble-land, Scribble Central, etc. I kind of like the name Scribble-tonia, hope that's within the game's character limit for the name. I know I wasn't 100% serious with naming my New Leaf town either, though I can't really remember what I ended up calling it.


Usually the names I come up with my islands are based on video game towns I know from my favorite games.


----------



## salty-

Not exactly today but it's been an on going thing now. I flattened my whole island a bit ago after going through 2020 with no clue on how to go about my island and pretty much not playing NH for all of 2021 until near the end of it. I've been making progress getting villagers needed for my island's story, and also actually have locations done or at least very near done. I don't have much of a clue of what I'm doing but I think having a story for Del Mar definitely motivated me more to work on the island.
I got this river thing semi-completed yesterday, I need to figure out how to make it a bit more like a 'port' or shipping dock kind of thing, and a villager moved out so today I'm either gonna go on a hunt or try to find someone not selling him for like 60 nmt lol. I'm hoping to get my graveyard done today or tomorrow, and have Lucky's house moved in by it.

I've also been playing through a bit of the dlc, I've gotten about 8 houses done now along with the school. It's pretty fun! Very excited to unlock the ability to redecorate my villager's houses since I have some ideas for them.


----------



## Lemondrop-Tony

Friends today I only went on villager hunting and finally found Shino after visiting 93 islands   am soooo happy, can't believe how cute she is


----------



## maria110

I gave gifts to everyone and received photos from Renee, Azalea, Hugh, and Peck who all arrived around the same time.  Now I'm up to 225 photos.


----------



## miss.stranger

Finally got Sasha to give me his photo--he was the last one. I have to say that gathering photos is tough work. Even when I reached best friend status, some of them were really stubborn. Mira was the worst. She was my first villager and she was the 7th one to give me her photo. I guess getting a superhero's autograph isn't easy. I'm just glad I got the gift giving out of the way finally and can sleep in peace.


----------



## VanitasFan26

miss.stranger said:


> Finally got Sasha to give me his photo--he was the last one. I have to say that gathering photos is tough work. Even when I reached best friend status, some of them were really stubborn. Mira was the worst. She was my first villager and she was the 7th one to give me her photo. I guess getting a superhero's autograph isn't easy. I'm just glad I got the gift giving out of the way finally and can sleep in peace.


Haha guess I'm not the only one who gotten all of the photos and I do agree that photo collecting was rough but thank god I am done collecting photos and I can finally put this game to rest.


----------



## Suntide

I decorated a few areas of my island today; I still have a lot to do but it's been really fun! I can't wait to do a reveal haha


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Reworked the 'yard' area outside my house, and started a little dagashi shop inspired spot outside the Nookling's store!


----------



## MelanieScribbles

So the package with game arrived today: Guess my plane to the island has landed!  

And of course, I intantly popped it into my Switch to start playing. Once I had my character set up, I immediately got to work to turn that deserted mess into a paradise. 'Scribble-topia' was over the character limit for an island name, so I ended up naming it 'Crayola' instead. My starter villagers were a colourful bunch after all: Biff and Phoebe. And I still wanted to name the place something art-related, and it was between this and Colora. I just thought that Crayola sounded just that bit better. 

The villagers had terrible spots picked out for their houses, of course, so I helped them a little on that one. Now at least things will look good when trying to make some paths later. Gotta think ahead when you have big plans for an island, right? The first thing I noticed once the game let me run around was a natural, star-shaped pond. I had zero terraforming tools, so it was just kind of... there when I landed. And I thought that was kind of funny, so I screenshotted it.  I still need to get the screenshots from my Switch, though. I already have big plans for Crayola, but I think I'm keeping that one just for aesthetic's sake.

After fawning over that for a bit, I did a lot of weeding to raise some Bells: I think I got that entire area around the plaza cleaned up today. The rest of the island was completely blocked off by rivers which cut off into the sea at both ends, and I couldn't jump those yet. So I guess I'll have more weeding to do once I get to cross those. After that, it was time to catch me some some bugs and fish. I just kept turning a few of them in to Nook, and before I knew it, I was picking out a spot for Blathers' museum! There was a nice, semi-big expanse for it somewhere near my little tent, and I thought it would look nice there. So now, my island is going to have some intelligentia on it: he's moving in tomorrow already. Good thing too, because the critters I want to turn in at that museum are cluttering up my inventory. They were really starting to burn a hole in my pocket by the time evening rolled around. Today alone, I had three notifications about a full inventory already!

Also, managed to pay off my first debt to Tom Nook already, and instantly got myself wrapped up in another loan for a house instead of a tent. Good thing I had kept saving up the in-game Bells I earned from selling my bugs and fish while racking up those Nook Miles... Because I already have about 25k IGB out of the 98k I'm going to need. Gotta love a head start like that: In a few more days, I'll already be getting the first upgrade on that house done! Really, Nook, is this the worst you can throw at me?  Famous last words, I know... But I frankly expected worse from him.

After everything, I felt I had worked hard enough for one day. So after unlocking Pro Designs, I decided to work on my first ever clothing design a little: it uses that model of a dress with a short, poofy skirt. As a goth in real life, that blue checkered shirt the game gave me just wasn't cutting it! I just needed something black and pretty. The dress involves an overbust corset which looks like it's layered over the dress itself. And the only things that are still a mess is the lacing of that corset, and the bow on the back of the dress. But that's mainly because I  stillhave to get used to this design system versus the design system in New Leaf. But it's nothing that a bit of adjustments over time won't fix. The rest is looking nice so far: I already put the final colour scheme on it, and it looks amazing. Once I get the screenshots from my console, I'll definitely post a few of those on Able Sisters. Can't wait to actually unlock those characters in-game,m so I can share the download links with everyone.

Well, all in all: it was quite the productive day! I think I'm starting an Island Journal thread tomorrow... Because getting Crayola island to a workable state is _definitely_ going to be a journey.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I carried on with designing my mystical ruined mini island and it’s now officially my new favourite spot. Along with adding Nova Lights, Star Fragments and a centred Suspicious Cauldron with Vine seats surrounded by two Ruin Arches and Ruined Pillars the area is now complete. I also did some terraforming around the edges of the mini island and joined up some cliffs with waterfalls. All in all the area is just really coming together, fingers crossed everywhere else will follow the same pattern.


----------



## MelanieScribbles

Well, I've definitely gotten a lot done today: An upgrade to the Resident Services got unlocked for me today, and I'm still in the process of gathering materials: 3 types of wood were needed, and some iron nuggets. Only some nuggets left to gather! And I donated enough items to Blathers for him to build a museum tomorrow. Also, I met Gulliver for the first time in this game, and I'm almost done with my first clothing design. It was definitely a productive day yet again.

I have started an island thread recently, and I've posted all of the details there. Because boy, was today ever a story! It involved a starter villager saving the day, some wasps, and a whole lot of exploring.


----------



## Khaelis

Yesterday, I had a visitor at my campsite. I walk in to check who's there... only to see Moe, my favourite cat villager! And it just so happens I was missing a Lazy villager, and had one Anicotti who has been refusing to move for several weeks now. Well, after (unfortunately) several hours of closing out of the game when Moe would pick the wrong person, he FINALLLY decided to mention Anicotti's name, who has since moved out today and Moe has claimed the plot and will be moving in officially tomorrow!

And this means I have _finally_ obtained ten villagers I am happy with -- the first time in New Horizons for myself, actually. Perhaps this'll motivate me to finish designing my island so everyone stops having beach-front vacation homes...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I dug up 50 manila clams and made fish bait with it, moved my flower bed so I can finish the neighborhood I'm making for my villagers, chopped some wood from my fruit trees, and put all my gyroids in my basement with a stereo. ^^

	Post automatically merged: Jan 16, 2022



Khaelis said:


> Yesterday, I had a visitor at my campsite. I walk in to check who's there... only to see Moe, my favourite cat villager! And it just so happens I was missing a Lazy villager, and had one Anicotti who has been refusing to move for several weeks now. Well, after (unfortunately) several hours of closing out of the game when Moe would pick the wrong person, he FINALLLY decided to mention Anicotti's name, who has since moved out today and Moe has claimed the plot and will be moving in officially tomorrow!
> 
> And this means I have _finally_ obtained ten villagers I am happy with -- the first time in New Horizons for myself, actually. Perhaps this'll motivate me to finish designing my island so everyone stops having beach-front vacation homes...



I'm so happy to see another Moe fan! He's such a sweetheart, I love him so much. ^^ He just moved into my NL town and I'm about to invite him to my campsite in NH!


----------



## MelanieScribbles

I got extremely lucky today: I went on my first two mystery trips ever. And on the second one, I found one of my dream villagers: Rhonda! Not to mention that same island had some plants I wanted: I needed some bamboo shoots for a bamboo forest on my island, and I managed to get some shoots from that same mystery island. I also have Genji and Kabuki as dream villagers, so I thought it would be a fun idea to have a bamboo forest going on around where I plan their plots to be. So I got to start that plan for my island earlier then expected!   I planted about 5 shoots, and cleared out the area around them. So all I have to do now is wait: from doing something like this in my New Leaf town, I know how fast those suckers can multiply. I'll have that little bamboo nursery turned into a majestic forest in no-time! Today was a good day for sure.

I've also got Nook's Cranny getting built, and the museum finishing construction tomorrow. So I guess I've reached the 3rd villager milestone, and then some! I kind of forgot what getting that 3rd villager unlocked, but I do know it unlocked something.


----------



## maria110

I gave gifts to everyone and earned photos from Pierce and Petri.  Pierce was my first ever jock villager, so I'm glad to finally have his photo. Petri was replaced by PomPom and Pierce was replaced by Bree.  I didn't think I'd like Bree but I love her already and PomPom is also cute.


----------



## annex

I finished my Rover room a couple of days ago. Yesterday, I finished my Kick's room. I'm now trying to figure out how to make room for Booker and Copper.


----------



## Autumn247

I bought almost 150,000 bells worth of clothes. Then I went to the HHP island and Sasha was there!!!  So I got to design his vacation home


----------



## Khaelis

I accomplished absolutely nothing, which is an accomplishment in its own. 

Though I am planning on designing another acre or two of my island later.


----------



## jadetine

By Tom Nook’s silvery left whisker, I finally unlocked pillars and counters in HHP. Dunno why it was such a slog.


----------



## Rosch

I finally got Quinn's photo today which took like, forever.

I've given her wrapped gifts daily, kept exhausting her dialogue, had treasure hunts, home visits, and did lots of favors for her, yet she refused to give it to me. I even got Roswell and Petri's photos a week or two before her, both of which I invited to my island _after _she moved in. I love her but man, what a pain.


----------



## RosiedogPhan

Today I planted some bushes, went to a friends island and got some fruit, talked to villagers and began decorating my island. Currently waiting for resident services to upgrade to the town hall.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

_finally_ caught a fly. Now I just need two more bugs to catch to finish that part of the museum

also, today I finally dug up a wallopoid which is super ironic because right before that I bought a wallopoid collectible on TBT! And today I managed to get the fish and chips DIY from Pecan which I've been wanting for a while.

Also also, yesterday I got Genji's photo and finished the diving portion of my museum.


----------



## maria110

I received Melba's and Tammy's photos.


----------



## xara

took yet another break from playing, but at least i finally made it to 2022. 

*d**ecember 31s**t*
 checked the mail; received a black sea captain’s coat from gullivarrr
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 dug up the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall and placed down some more transparent designs 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought 10 pieces of chartreuse wrapping paper from nook’s 
 dug up a white wallopoid and a blue tremoloid
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
 harvested my pear trees 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a purple bloopoid
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green plain do-rag from roswell and a red twisted hachimaki from lolly 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 put some stuff into storage 
 threw some stuff away
 made anchoas al ajillo
 got a butter churn diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 shot down a balloon and got a gold curtain partition
 checked nook shopping 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a crop island with wheat! i harvested all of the wheat, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found and learned the fruit cupcakes recipe! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
 went to paradise planning and checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss dress diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare pumpkin curry recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the garden chair and curtain partition to the colour variants i’m missing  
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve 
 rang in the new year with my villagers!! 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Suntide

Got my new switch and started my second island: Sherbert! I plan on having a rainbow pastel theme eventually. Got oranges as my native fruit on the first try!


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 1s**t*
 checked the mail; received a letter from the bank of nook and art from my in-game mom
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a men (noodles) fired-up kanji tee from roswell and a black cook cap with logo from lolly 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a light grey sampler and an unfolded reference sheet from nook’s, and sold stuff to the twins 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 harvested my crops 
 put some stuff into storage 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 got a log bench diy from fauna, and an acoustic guitar diy from roswell, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a purple drummoid 
 dug up and got rid of a few unwanted flowers 
 reorganized my gyroid collection 
 lolly asked me for a saltwater fish, so i gave her a pre-caught great white shark and got a blue full-length maid gown in return 
 got an ironwood bed diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 found and hit my daily money rock
 collected a gyroid fragment off of the beach and buried + watered it 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a rusted part and a boot 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 threw some stuff away 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to vine/glowing moss island! i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found and learned the ruined arch diy
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 went to paradise planning and exchanged 66,600 bells for 29,970 poki, gathered up all the glowing moss and vines that grew back, found and learned the rope-net wall diy, and got a spare veggie cupcakes recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the patchwork bed and sampler to the colour variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will diminish, so i asked her to purify me 
 got 3 gold ornaments from agnes 
 hung out with lolly at her place! we played a card game (i lost), and she gave me a pear when i left 
 listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. dub” with margie and whitney 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MelanieScribbles

Well, yesterday was pretty casual for my doing. My 5th villager moved in, so Resident Services is going to be under construction today. I've already designed a flag for my island, so everything is pretty much set up on that area. I'm already planning where all the buildings on the island are going to go, since I'm lowkey regretting where I placed some plots. 

I've also headed over to Photopia to unlock some villager posters for every villager currently on my island, learned a new reaction (apologetic), saw Leif on the plaza that day, and unlocked the dreaming functionality. Sadly, I don't have an online subscription, so I can't really do much with that last one yet. Might try to use that functionality today without the subscription just to get the Luna cutscene out of the way, though. I'm kind of used to making more progress in the game then this, but at least I got something done.

EDIT: Silly me, I had no idea that the Resident Services was just going to be on the Plaza! That's a relief, though.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Whittled my wishlist down to 75 items across the board (DIYs, unorderables, orderables), especially happy to have completed my orderable clothing catalog!


----------



## jadetine

xara said:


> *j**anuary 1s**t*
> -


@xara they must take so much work but I love the aesthetic of your logs! I totally wish we could change our user titles to multiple colors


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 2n**d*
 checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, blue denim leggings from beau and a mini dharma from katrina 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got an orange cook cap with logo from roswell and a beige cardigan school uniform top from lolly 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a white upright organizer from nook’s 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 made aji fry
 put some stuff into storage 
 crafted an iron shelf and a golden shovel 
 sold stuff to the twins 
 dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a red sproingoid and a camel boomoid
 delivered a package to fauna for lolly and got a blue bath-towel wrap in return 
 bought 1,100 turnips from daisy mae 
 collected a gyroid fragment off of the beach 
 shot down a balloon and got a pink hospital bed 
 checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming fishing tourney 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 got a skateboard wall rack diy from my daily diy bottle and learned it! 
 got a shell bed diy from audie, and a small wooden partition diy from whitney, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 threw some stuff away 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a cherry umbrella diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragments i found on my beach and kapp’n’s island 
 went to paradise planning and bought orange wood hanging shelves, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss forest wall diy to add to my spare diys pile and got a spare pound cake recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the hanging shelves, upright organizer and hospital bed to the colour variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 received a random gift (a heart doorplate) from lolly
 got 3 red ornaments from margie 
 completed some nook mile achievements



jadetine said:


> @xara they must take so much work but I love the aesthetic of your logs! I totally wish we could change our user titles to multiple colors



thank you so much! it definitely takes some work, but i like the aesthetic as well aha. and same! i’ve been wanting a rainbow user title forever.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i fixed up my flower patch today... after a while of not playing :>


----------



## Wickel

I bought the Happy Home Paradise DLC!   
I've designed my first two homes (Eloise and Willow) and it went about as well as expected lol. Designing is really not my best part of the game so it's a nice challenge. 
Everything looks so wonderful though and am glad that I got it, it's a nice addition to the main game.


----------



## Suntide

Sherbert: Day 2! I gave the Nooklings everything they need to upgrade the shop, so it will be open tomorrow. I also gave Blathers 15 critters and fossils, so the museum will be upgrading tomorrow. I've bought all of the one-time Nook Miles purchases available to me so far (first inventory upgrade, Pro Editor upgrade, hairstyles & colors, etc). I also have a vaulting pole now and got to explore more of my island. Also met Gulliver for the first time.

Azalea: Still decorating my island, I'm probably about halfway done.


----------



## TheRevienne

Today I've been finally getting on with some of the areas I've neglected since I rejigged everything, so my beach, finally decided on a path a few days ago. Before my beach just had a few little seating spots, some beach balls, etc. But now I have some decent areas coming on. In the UK, I don't know if it's the same elsewhere, but by the edge of the sea in some places, like piers etc, there's little donation points, either for something to do with the town (for example, Scarborough has something for a cause, can't remember which, but the donation pot is an old mine). There's also ones for the RNLI and others, so I've put the anchor statue with some rope fencing and the new donation box by the edge of my grass before the beach. I've also made my little rocky outcrop more interesting by putting fishing stuff there, and a yacht at the edge of the water


----------



## Y a h i k o

Day *one*, yesterday:
- Say hello to Rocket (so happy to have her directly) and Sprocket. 
- Did the first 'day' completely. My fruit is pear (not really happy) and my airport colour is blue. I have the small rond peninsula and big rocks to place stuff later. The resident service is perfectly placed in front of the airport entrance, far away. This island is perfect for me if we forget the peninsula (the second one I liked the least, but Rocket is the key).
- The second 'day' is done as well.
- Catched five bugs if I'm correct. Haven't find bagworn and spider yet in the trees.
- Catched almost all the fishes of the day. I miss the one we can find on the cliff, the two after 9 PM, the big ones at the pier, the one at the mouth (river) and the ones in the pond. And of course the rain fish I'll try to find today because it rains.
- Get almost 90K bells (fishing and catching bugs)
- Planted some flowers and trees.
- Made a first perfect snowman.
- Found a piece of stuff in a tree.
- Took all the wood possible on my little island part.
- Found money, stone, clay and iron in my three rocks.
- Talked a lot with my villagers.
- Found a nice place for the museum.
- Made at least 20 fishing rods and nets.
- Succeeded the achievements of the 100 fishs. I missed none of them, 

I did a lot, and I surely forget things.


----------



## maria110

I gave out lots of wrapped nonnative fruit.  Sandy gave me her photo.  I sold most of the other items I received in trade.


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 3r**d*
 checked the mail; received a letter from margie and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a kizuna (bond) fired-up kanji tee from lolly and a yume (dream) fired-up kanji tee from roswell 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought spaghetti genovese from nook’s and checked their morning turnip price 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 harvested my crops and pear trees 
 put some stuff into storage 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a white tremoloid and a black squeezoid
 got a bamboo candleholder diy from whitney, and a pear jelly recipe from roswell, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 got a peach tart recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a green old sewing machine 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 threw some stuff away
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to an autumn island! i gathered up all the mushrooms, pinecones and acorns, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1), and got a yellow-leaf pile diy to add to my spare diys pile 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 went to paradise planning and bought a pastel small clothing rack, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss pond diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare peach tart recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the dreamy rabbit toy and small clothing rack to the colour variants i’m missing 
 bought a yellow electronics-store paper bag and a black satchel from kicks 
 checked to see what redd’ll be selling this week, but he unfortunately only has fakes
 bought a coffee-shop wall, cloud flooring, steampunk flooring and a natural-wood flooring tile from saharah 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with friendship will improve 
 withdrew bells from the ABD 
 got 3 gold ornaments from beau 
 sold stuff to the twins and checked their afternoon turnip price 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Khaelis

I got the small wooden partition DIY from Freya last night. Finally! Now only the large one remains...


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 4t**h*
 checked the mail; received glass-bottle glasses from sprinkle 
 caught some bugs 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a red windbreaker from roswell and a black/white tee and towel from lolly 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a grey stained-glass light from nook’s and checked the morning turnip price
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown crumploid
 shot down a balloon and got the frozen fence diy, which i needed! 
 got an orange tart recipe from agnes, and a french fries recipe from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 gave marlo permission to move out 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 got a mixed-fruits pie recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin; claimed some natural-block flooring 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 put some stuff into storage 
 threw some stuff away
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a snowy island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, found an iceberg wall diy to add to my spare diys pile, and caught a few fishes 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 went to paradise planning and checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss pond diy to add to my spare diys pile, and got a spare pickled veggies recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the stained-glass light and dreamy bed to the colour variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will diminish, so i asked her to purify me 
 withdrew bells from the ABD 
 got 3 gold ornaments from lolly 
 received a random gift (a blue ballet outfit) from margie 
 checked nook’s afternoon turnip price
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Y a h i k o

*Second day:*
I mainly did mystery island to find my three dreamies villagers: Kiki, Zucker and Shino. This day, I only found Zucker after 55 tickets. 
I got some irons, clays and stones to build the shop
Talked with my two villagers
It was snowing, but infortunaly I didn't fish to get the coelacanth (sorry if this word is not written properly)
Did some achievements as well to earn Miles Nook
Met to people to get some items I requested (met here)
Bought on another island the today look of my character. She looks pretty nice
Said hello to Gulliver
*
Third day:*
I continued to hunt my two villagers. Found Kiki after 134 tickets, Shino after 199. I'm so happy!
I sold a lot of cherries found on mystery island 
Talked again with my villagers
Build the bridge Tom Nook asked
Made the first house to welcome Zucker today with the items etc
Went to other islands (two of them): one to catch diy recipes (thanks again) and the other to shop. The person gave me 1M bells and some fruits, so generous

Actually the first days are really busy. Today I hope to finish the two other houses and fish a little bit. Maybe farm Miles Nook as well. Even if I received money, I want to earn bells by myself (fishing and catching bugs)


----------



## Bluelady

Got all of the fish-exclusive cooking recipes! It took me about 15 stacks of fish bait to get the darn blue marlin and salmons.

Tomorrow I plan on cooking them and displaying them on my Santa Monica Pier.


----------



## annex

I redecorated Smurfette's room. Took me a couple of days, but now it's finished. Looks way better.

Bought a cute purse from Kick's.


----------



## ChocoPie22

1/24/22 I haven't done these in a while, so I'll include everything I've done in this day

Dug up all my fossils
Collected all my tree branches and weeds
Chopped and shook all my trees and found the money spot
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Went to my daily Kapp'n island
Went to a few Nook Mile islands
Did a bunch of trades on TBT
Fully upgraded my house a while ago
Got my island to 3 stars and unlocked K.K Slider
Unlocked food DIYs
Collected all my shells and the DIY bottle
Talked to Brewsters and got two gyroid fragments from the island
Planted those gyroids and got two gyroids
Built a bunch of perfect snowboys
Got my daily K.K song
Got my coffee from Brewster
Checked my mail
Checked my recycling bin
Got a bunch of mail from the Housing Home Academy, villagers, and NPCs
Did group stretching
Designed my island a bunch, created this Japanese nook around my house
Got Static in exchange for Freya (mistake)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Soooo... I've fallen EXTREMELY behind on posting my reports, and I feel like a total dork for letting myself allow it to get so backed up. Admittedly, the cold weather hasn't been doing much for my mood, and so I haven't been keeping tabs on everything like I should be. (Not just in-game, but in real life too  )
Still, I have been taking screenshots this whole time to at least keep and write down later. So I'm going to try and post my missing reports in 5-day segments until I get it fully caught up again. I'm looking forwards to returning to The Bell Tree Forums again! 

Without further ado, here's Missing Report Segment 1, December 21st-25th!

12/21
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Shep the Dog (I considered inviting him to stay, but ultimately decided against it).
• Took the Bell Cricket model out of the mail. Also recieved an Ice Wall from yesterday's snowman. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a bwongoid! Shashi found another gyroid fragment on the brew beach, so I went and found a place to bury and water it.
• Chatted with Patty (crafting, gave me instructions for making a tabletop festive tree), Kitty (busy fishing), Pashmina (sweeping off her porch tiles), and Rhonda (hanging out in the plaza), but I couldn't find Pekoe anywhere...
• Patty warned me that Mathilda was sick, so I made sure to swing by the store and pick up some medicine for her. 
• Failed to make another perfect snowman today (they get really passive aggressive about it, and it irritates me), but I still recieved 3 large snowflakes from the others. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Later helped Gayle resolve an arguement with Patty by delivering an apology gift in her stead. 
• Later agreed to catch an ocean fish for Pashmina. I didn't know what I'd catch, bit I was going to make sure it wasn't a sea bass. 
• Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings! 
• Realized Redd was visiting, so I swung by; didn't get any art, but I did get some new furniture items. 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with friendship) and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell. Caught a Football Fish, decided to bring it to Pashmina once I got home. 
• Discovered the hard way that I actually *DIDN'T* learn how to make the illuminated present *OR* the tabletop festive tree despite getting the recipes for them... because _I'd mistakenly sold off both recipes at the store without realizing it_.  (Sometimes, I can be so friggin stupid, I swear...) Always check your pockets, guys. 
• Brought Pashmina her fish. Still no picture, but oh well.
• Crafted some more X-mas decorations and placed them around town. I was making sure everyone had a tree. (Was randomly given a bistro table by Harry in the process) Also put up a big tree in my back room! 
• Popped a balloon and found instructions for making frozen fencing inside! 
• Checked out some custom designs, because why not. 

12/22 (snowing) 
• Isabelle mentioned that someone had washed up on the beach, which told me that Gulliver had another spill. Finding his phone pieces went surprisingly quicker than usual. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragments from yesterday; retrieved a bloopoid and a bwongoid.
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a tabletop festive tree; I made sure to learn the recipe BEFORE I left, this time), Pekoe (visiting Harry), Kitty (on walkabout, gathering sticks) Pashmina (enjoying the snow), and Patty (out for a stroll).
• Found a bottle on the beach, ended up learning the recipe for mushroom curry! 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and a gift will be arriving in the mail tomorrow. 
• Hit some rocks, found a gold nugget! 
• Later helped Pashmina deliver a gift to Gayle. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Plucky was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind (no one's moving out this close to X-mas and New Year's, no way).
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with money), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment, landed on an island with pumpkins. Found a gold nugget, and also a recipe for making tomates al ajillo in a bottle that had washed ashore!
• Decided to pick out and wrap gifts to deliver tomorrow (everyone's getting a hat for the weather).
• Put together some cold-weather gear and attended a group stretching session. 
• Caught a sea butterfly for collectible specimen storage! 
• Checked out some more custom designs.
• Started getting Toy Day gifts in order! 

12/23
• Recieved a silk hat in the mail from Gulliver, as well as a frozen counter from yesterday's snowman. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a petaloid. Also found a xylophoid and a tremoloid that had popped up from yesterday's snow. 
• Delivered the gifts! (Hopefully, everyone's heads will stay a little warmer now...)
• Chatted with Kitty (who taught me how to make an ornament tree), Pekoe (working out in her yard), Pashmina (walking along the beach), and Rhonda (out for a stroll), but couldn't find Patty anywhere...
• Removed some excess flower growth that had popped up from yesterday's snow.
• Caught a dung beetle for collectible specimen storage!
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Kicks was visiting, so I of course paid him an expensive visit. 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (decreased luck with belongings; I agreed to the purification ritual), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.
• Began shaking the ever-lovin' heck out ihg the decorated trees to stock up on materials for decorations (I got an idea to make a Santa's-Sleigh-and-Reindeer set on the beach, and I needed AT LEAST 48 gold ornaments to make that happen. I was shaking trees for at least an hour or two). Also bought a lot of customization kits. 
• Ordered the rest of the Toy Day gifts (I'd almost forgotten completely) and dressed up for tomorrow's gift-giving errands (beard and all, because I wanted to  ).

12/24 (X-mas Eve!  ) (also snowing!)
• Recieved a frozen partition in the mail from yesterday's snowman, and a mini dharma ferrin Katrina. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a tremoloid!
• Chatted with everyone as I ran into them.
• Hit rocks for more materials. 
• Helped out Jingle with the wrapping paper! (...later on, that is, as I was still stockpiling gold ornaments at the time) 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. He wished me a happy Toy Day, which I hadn't been expecting! (So sweet of him! )
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Said hello to Katrina (didn't get a fortune today), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Landed on an island with shooting stars...and discovered that I could stock up on various star frags by hitting the rocks!  (made lots of wishes, too!)
• Helped Jingle deliver everyone's Toy Day presents! Ended up recieving extra gifts from Mathilda, Pashmina, and Rhonda!
• Used a Nook Miles Ticket to go and get more iron. Once I got back, I was finally able to craft all 8 illuminated reindeer I needed! 
• Put together an X-mas decoration on the southern beach: Santa's Sleigh, pulled by eight illuminated reindeer, and a ninth reindeer with a red nose at the front! ❤ I got lots of pictures of it once finished 




• Hung up the stockings that Jingle gave me (I forgot to check back on them last year, so I'm going to remember this time!)
• Wrapped up the rest of the gifts I had, organized them in my bag, and then headed off to do gift exchanging with everyone! 
• Caught another dung beetle for collectible specimen storage! 
• Made another perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 

12/25 (Merry X-mas!  )
(Side Note: today, my grandmother helped me purchase the Happy Home Paradise DLC! My entries are likely going to get longer from here on out!)
• Nook called me today, saying he had a visitor at the airport that wanted he wanted me to meet. I went straight over, and met Lottie! 
• Changed into some cozy clothing perfect for X-mas Day. 
• Gathered some star fragments from the beach! Found both a Capricorn frag AND a large frag!  (Found 16 frags total!)
• Opened up all of the gifts I recieved yesterday! (Yesterday, I decided to hold off on opening them; I'm glad I did!)
• Found a Paradise Planning photo in my mailbox! Also recieved a three-tiered snowperson from yesterday's snowman. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Rumbloid! Also found a Petaloid and a Sproingoid that had popped up from yesterday's snow. 
• Ended up taking a break with the Able Sisters... but when I finally got back on (after finishing up with IRL merriment), I realized that all of the shops had closed for the night, and Slider had left! 
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall. 
• Kitty showed me how to make tomato juice! 
• Caught another dung beetle for collectible specimen storage! 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Took pictures of the tree in the plaza with Plucky. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Slider enjoying a cup too!


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 5t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from whitney and a mini dharma from katrina
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials (including a gold nugget!)
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a light blue ribbons & hearts knit dress from lolly and a pink plumeria hairpin from roswell 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a kitchen counter, a brown/red baseball set and 10 pieces of purple wrapping paper from nook’s 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 harvested my crops 
 put some stuff into storage 
 caught some deep-sea creatures and got a pearl from pascal 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue petaloid
 got a golden bathtub diy from sprinkle and added it to my spare diys pile 
 marlo’s moving out today, so i stopped by his house to say goodbye
 got a cutting board diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked nook’s morning turnip price
 found and hit my daily money rock 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a yellow-tulip bag 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping and ordered an ocean luxury car 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 threw some stuff away 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found a western-style stone diy 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island
 went to paradise planning and bought an ornate powder-room booth and a stewpot, exchanged 61,200 bells for 29,988 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a round glowing-moss rug diy, and got a spare coconut oil recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the stewpot, powder-room booth and baseball set to the variants i’m missing
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 got 3 gold ornaments from margie 
 agnes taught me how to make cake salé
 checked nook’s afternoon turnip price 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## maria110

I haven't been able to play much since my new puppy interferes whenever I'm trying to play, lol.  But I did manage to give gifts and finally earned Cheri's photo.  I now have the photos of my very first original 6 villagers: Muffy, Pierce, Cheri, Cranston, Kidd, and Skye.  

I moved Celia into the plot formerly occupied by Bill. And I might invite another eagle, Amelia, to take Cheri's plot.


----------



## Autumn247

I donated a Wistful Painting to the museum, got a coffee at Brewster's, got a DIY for an Aquarius Urn from Celeste, found Gullivar's communicator in the ocean, found a Snow Crab and donated it to the museum.  That snow crab was fast!  I chased it for so long.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's Missing Report Segment 2, December 26th-30th!


12/26 (Pashmina's Birthday!) (Also snowing)
• Realized at the last minute that I'd COMPLETELY FORGOTTEN it was Pashmina's Birthday, and I tore through my storage like a hurricane trying to find a present I could give her. Ended up settling on a black Nintendo Switch Lite that I had.
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 232,055 points yay! It went up! ). Also recieved a three-tiered snowperson in the mail from yesterday's snowman.
• Ran into Wisp; after helping him out, I recieved a cat dress as a reward.
• Harry showed me how to make an ornament crown!
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Rhonda (visiting Mathilda), and Patty (out for a stroll).
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Catcher a tarantula that was lurking around in my yard.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! (Ended up getting a bunch of fancy kimonos and ancient belted robes to give as presents for New Year's!)
• Attended Pashmina's party! (Found Pekoe in attendance, too!). Luckily for me, Pashmina was thrilled with the present (stil, in the future, I really need to start writing down reminders...)
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with money), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment (landed on a cherry blossom island!). Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.
• Finally went to visit Lottie for the first time! Got to meet Niko and Wardell (Wardell is so adorable I could cry), picked out a work uniform, and got to work on my first two projects: Eloise's Relaxing Reading Room, and Lucy's Doll Manor! For what I had to work with, I think I did pretty well my first time out!

12/27
• Isabelle announced the upcoming Countdown event for New Year's!
• Recieved a thank-you letter from Pashmina, as well as a frozen partition from yesterday's snowman.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Whistloid! Also found a Thwopoid and a Stelloid that had popped up from yesterday's snowfall.
• (It started to snow at 8pm sharp.)
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty and Pashmina (the latter was visiting the former), Pekoe (chilling at home), and Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny)
• Harry showed me how to make an ornament garland!
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions for making golden plate armor inside!
• Removed some excess flower growth that had popped up from yesterday's snowfall.
• Leif was visiting, although I didn't buy anything.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. (Also reached the final "Come Home to the Roost" milestone! )
• Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings!
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone, bought everything that was new. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with money), pulled from Redd's Raffle (and also got my hands on a genuine Beautiful Statue!), and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work for a little while. Helped Eloise get pictures of her house.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment (landed on a glowing-moss and vine island!). Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell, found a gold nugget. Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss ruins wall!
• Made a perfect snowman, didn't recieve any snowflakes (which was how I learned the hard way that the snowmen were 24hr-based) and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Realized I'd forgotten to check the stockings that Jingle had given me, so I went home and did so. Found Jingle's photo image! (Then Kitty showed up unannounced, but that was okay.)
• Took a slight break, then went back to work for Lottie. Got two more jobs done: Sprinkle's Castle of Cold andTank's Tabletop-Game Grounds! (Wardell and Niko also showed me how to polish like a pro.) Bought out the daily furniture selection. Lottie was thinking about utilizing the islands extra buildings when I left for the night...

12/28 (snowing again)
• Isabelle announced that Flick was visiting; I brought him three brown cicadas for a collectible. Also sold him the tarantula I caught yesterday.
• Took the Beautiful Statue out of the mail and brought it to Blathers. Also recieved a Snowperson head from yesterday's snowman.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Thwopoid! Also found a Clatteroid and a Boioingoid that had popped up from yesterday's snowfall.
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pekoe (who showed me how to make an illuminated present), Kitty (out for a stroll), Pashmina (who'd just given Rex a treat, which he was thrilled about), and Patty (shopping at the Able Sisters).
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a golden bathtub!
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Later, Pashmina asked if she could hang out at my house. We worked out a time for tomorrow; here's hoping I don't forget...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! When I was getting ready to leave, Brewster gave me a Brewstoid!
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters!
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with health), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work. Did some "weeding" on the upper levels of the main island. Completed 2 more projects: Tybalt's Slugger's Dugout & Vivian's Gym to Dance it Out! (Also got to teach Niko about DIYs, and learned how to make a vine lamp) Got promoted to Promising Designer!
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.

12/29 (snowing again!)
• Isabelle announced that C.J. was visiting today! He gave me Big-Time fishing challenge (which took me all day to complete, but I DID get it done!). I brought him three goldfish for a collectible.
• Began setting up decorations for New Year's!
• Took the brown cicada model out of the mail. Also recieved a frozen table from yesterday's snowman.
• Chatted with Pekoe (out for a stroll), Pashmina (wandering around), Rhonda (chilling at home), and Patty (crafting an illuminated tree, which she then showed me how to make).
• Remembered that Pashmina wanted to drop by my house today, so I booked it back home. She stuck around for a while...and gave me her photo!!!  Huzzah!!! (It went up on the wall shortly after she left)
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Tockoid! Also found a Bubbloid and a Bendoid that had popped up from yesterday's snow.
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall.
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind  (phew!). I chatted with her for a bit afterwards, hoping it would help her feel a bit better.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!
• Pekoe later sent me on a treasure hunt; I found the goods on the campgrounds. It was an Edo-period merchant outfit.
• Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings!
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with belongings), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, got 2 projects done: Petri's Teatime Terrace and Gigi's Actress Greenroom (and I unlocked partition walls!)! Before that, however, Lottie roped me into making a school, which we then named Academia Blanche (Eloise is the current teacher). Afterwards, I completely bought out all of today's merchandise. Also found a bottle on the beach with instructions for making a "carp on a cutting board".
_A side note: I've decided that if I ever run into Petri near Shione, she's getting invited to stay, no buts about it. She's just so darn cute! _
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Landed on an island with acorns, pinecones, and mushrooms! Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell. (Also reached the final "Set Sail for Adventure" milestone!)

12/30 (STILL snowing!)
• Isabelle announced that Label was visiting today. She gave me a Work Outfit challenge. I wasn't sure if I was going to pass this time, as I'd kinda just thrown some things  together, but Label ended up loving it. I recieved some Labelle socks as thanks.
• Took the Goldfish model out of the mail. Also recieved a three-tiered snowperson from yesterday's snowman.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Whirroid! Also found a Whistloid that popped up from yesterday's snow.
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a dark tulip crown!
• Gayle showed me how to make orange pound cake!
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Patty and Pekoe (the latter was visiting the former), and Kitty (out for a stroll).
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board; Harry's birthday is coming up on Jan. 7th!
• Went home, made some items I hadn't gotten around to making yet, prepared some new dishes I'd learned. Also tested out the polishing feature on some of my furniture!
• Ordered some things from the Nook Kiosk.
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with belongings), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, only completed one project today: Bianca's Winter Wonderland! Before that, however, I had to help Leif find the school so he could do a seminar on flowers (which then allowed me to use hybrid plants on projects). Bought out the merchandise again.
• Didn't get around to visiting Kapp'n...


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 6t**h*
 caught some bugs 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked the mail; received a baby panda from sprinkle and the ocean luxury car i ordered yesterday 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green cook cap with logo from lolly and roswell’s photo!! 
 commissioned an oarfish model from c.j.
 delivered a package to roswell for fauna and got a white digital scale in return 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a gold elegant console table from nook’s and checked their morning turnip price 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 harvested my pear trees 
 made karei no nitsuke
 put some stuff into storage 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green thwopoid 
 dug up and got rid of a few unwanted flowers
 found and hit my daily money rock
 got a cutting board diy from lolly, and a peach tart recipe from audie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 got a large cardboard boxes diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 collected a gyroid fragment off the beach and buried + watered it 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a pink sloppy sofa and some stone tile 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a snowy default island where i dug up a pop tockoid and a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1), and found a butter churn diy 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island  
 relocated a few of my crops 
 went to paradise planning and checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a ruined arch diy, and got a spare gnocchi di carote recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the elegant console table and luxury car to the variants i’m missing 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with health will improve 
 got 3 blue ornaments from agnes 
 went island hopping and invited lucky on my 8th ticket!!! i also collected some giant clams and pears, and caught a few fishes 
 checked nook’s afternoon turnip price 
 customized roswell’s photo and added it to my photo wall 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Suntide

Placed the 3 plots for my first normal, lazy, and peppy villagers! I used 5 NMT and invited Fauna, Sherb, and Pompom to come live on Sherbert. Finished crafting decorations for 2 of the 3 plots so far; will finish the third later today but I want to eat lunch and take a break first.


----------



## Nenya

Oh, what a relief it is! (Plop, plop, fizz, fizz) I finally made the effort to figure out how to use the transparent paths to block flowers from increasing!  I was almost at the point of not wanting to play anymore because I spent so much time doing "flower control." What a great feature! The game is fun again!

I also replaced all my holly bushes (about 70) with red camellias.


----------



## angelcat621

Maybe this is a small accomplishment but I got my fruit orchard done today. I just put in some hardwood trees for the fruit I'm missing. Someday I'll get those cherries and oranges. Just need to get my Switch to work with cousin's internet and renew my Online sub.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's Missing Report Segment 3, December 31st-January 4th!


12/31 (New Year's Eve!)
• Isabelle and Nook were hard at work with NYE prep. Isabelle cried about how much 2021 meant to her (to which she got a very sour look from me, after all the ridiculous stuff that's happened since last year). I made sure to stop by and pick up some party goods. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Got dressed up in the purple kimono I'd bought for today. Also passed out the others I'd gotten for everyone else, each in their favorite colors. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Patty (chilling at home), Kitty (hunting diligently for bugs, it looked like), and Pekoe (staying warm by staying inside). Pekoe commented on how much she liked my kimono, which made me smile. 
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall. 
• Dug up a Flutteroid and that popped up from yesterday's snow.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• When I gave Plucky her Kimono, I ended up with a second copy of her photo. Neat.
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with money), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Ebbed up on an island with wheat stalks. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell. Also found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for jarred mushrooms! 
• (Took a short break to do things on other games. It helped kill time until the countdown, at least!)
• Headed to the plaza at around 11:30 after putting on my party hat. Chatted with everyone in the plaza; ended up convincing everyone else to wear a party hat too! Then we all waited with anticipation for the 1min mark... Also ended up getting Isabelle to dance with me for a bit 
• Managed to sync myself up with everyone else during the last ten seconds with three glow sticks!  Let the celebration commence!!! 
• Took a huge buttload of pictures and video clips, had a lot of fun doing so! 
• Stopped by work to say hi and check merch inventory. Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss cave wall! Ended up doing a little bit of work to wear me out for bed; created Azalea's House of Green Furniture (I was proud of the front yard, not gonna lie) and Willow's Home for a Coffee Lover. Azalea's home turned out to be my 10th project, so we ended up celebrating. Got promoted to Breakout Designer! 

1/1/22 (Happy New Year!!!)
• We had our first visitor to the campsite this year: Lyman the Koala. 
• Recieved a sweet little gift and letter in the mail from Wardell. Why must he be so oddly adorable? (Also got a New Year's gift from Ingame Mom, and an ice wall from yesteryear's snowman) 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Laseroid
• Chatted with Kitty (who taught me how to make cake salé), Patty (chilling at home, but also chugging down coffee, which led me to believe she may have pulled an all-nighter), and Rhonda. I found Pekoe attending Slider's show with Rex, but I didn't want ti interrupt their "date" so I only said hi. 
• Failed to make a perfect snowman (off to a bad start, oh boy...), but still recieved 3 large snowflakes from the others. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! (Has he figured out I prefer "cream and sugar"???)
• Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (decreased luck with friendship...what a way to start off the new year...) and then went through her purification ritual, pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work for a bit, only completed one project today: Buzz's Traditional Tea Shop. Also ended up being gifted a magic circle rug from Gigi! Afterwards, Lottie roped me into making a café (by that point, I was tired and wanted to go to bed, but the thought of leaving it unfinished bugged me to no end). Ended up figuring out how to explore the place with the first-person camera! Couldn't think of a name, though, so it was left blank. Azalea and Willow ended up as the employees! 

1/2
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 233,734 points. (It went up! )
• Recieved a gold turtle figurine in the mail from Katrina.
• Chatted with Patty (walking along the beach), Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (staying warm by staying indoors).
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for making a mixed-fruits bagel sandwich! 
• Saw my first Aurora of the season! (technically this year?  )
• Hit some rocks, found a gold nugget!
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and a gift will be arriving in the mail tomorrow. 
•  Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings! 
• An announcement for the upcoming fishing tourney (Jan. 8th) appeared on the bulletin board! 
• Mathilda showed me how to make pumpkin cupcakes! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Decided to stretch today! (...however, I used the buttons)
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Got a fortune from Katrina (increased luck with belongings), pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment. Ended up on a bamboo island, which made finding the fragment a HUGE pain in the neck (I think I dug up about 6 bamboo shots before I found it).
• Headed off to work for a bit, got to order things from the café. Lucy took over Eloise's teaching position at Academia Blanche. Finished 2 projects: Kidd's Pro Photo Studio and Sally's Napping Field! Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a dog house, and then got myself registered in the Happy Home Network (I think I'll post the code once I've beefed up my design portfolio).

1/3
• Isabelle gave an official announcement for this weekend's Fishing Tourney. I might participate, I could always use a little extra cash. 
• Recieved a frozen-treat set from yesterday's snowman. 
• Found Gullivarrr washed up on the eastern beach. While searching for his phone in the water, I ended up catching a scallop--and Pascal's attention (he traded me a pearl) 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Dootoid!
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a log bench), Patty (out for a stroll), Kitty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Caught an anchovy and ended up learning some food recipes for them! 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Crafted items to sell. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters! 
• Attended a group stretching session. (Used buttons) 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Bought everything that was new.  Got a fortune from Katrina (decreased luck with friendship) and went through her purification ritual, pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, completed 2 projects,  Diana's Place to Mediate (I absolutely LOVED putting it together) and Zoe's Cute  and Tropical Corner (which turned out cuter than I'd expected). Visited the café for a snack, bought out the daily merch section, and was finally allowed to take DIY items I could make and use them in projects! 
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.

1/4
• Isabelle warned us of the dangers of shady boats and artwork; that meant Redd was visiting again. While I didn't get any art, I did get a stepladder.
• Recieved a pair of pirate pants in the mail from Gullivarrr. Also recieved a frozen arch from yesterday's snowman, as well as a power stone from Katrina. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Rumbloid!
• Chatted with Rhonda (wandering around), Patty (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Pekoe (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Later helped Rhonda return a borrowed item to Patty. In the end, however, I ended up with an ancient sashed robe.
• Made a  perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for making carpaccio di capesante!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Celeste enjoying a cup when I arrived! (Meanwhile, her brother was still snoring downstairs  ) Orville also stopped by! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Only waved hello to Katrina, still customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, completed 3 projects: Bungalow Dolls, Erik's Hut in the Mountains, and Bluebear's Sweet Candy Workshop! The first project was actually the first house of roommates I got to do; Lucy came in to ask about it, and I tracked down a great candidate for it, Melba! (And thus, Doll Manor was both renamed and refurbished) ...before all of that, however, Niko showed us how to use partition walls with pillars and counters. I also visited the café for a snack, and then sat with Wardell to watch the sea and sky (and thus unlocked the ambient sound option!) (And then the two-story option!)
• Went home, ran into Celeste near my house! She gave me instructions for making a star head.


----------



## JellyBeans

forgot to do this yesterday but played for the first time in a long while!! completely tidied up all the weeds from my island, as well as clearing allll the rampant flowers that have been accumulating for a while. also built a hhp house and ordered a few items to hopefully ease myself back into decorating!


----------



## Mutti

January 29:

-checked around my island to find the daily fossils to get checked so i can add to my collection (i display full sets on my island as attractions)
-ran in to my new neighbour gayle who’s house i customised yesterday and her telling me how much she enjoys her new home set up
-visited ankha who was cooking some mushroom curry
-cleaned up all the random flowers blossomed or branches left around while checking for fossils
-went to the museum to get the fossils identified (ofcourse i has to have a coffee while i was there) 
-checked which fossils i had today were duplicates of my storage ones
-replaced a mammoth torso with a new display to change the space up
-checked in on most of my animals while heading to the shops
-found out bae was not well so gave her some medicine i have in my pockets ready for anyone under the weather
-found a beautiful ‘long’top in able sisters which i thought would look great on coco
-went on a kapp’n island tour which is a rarity for me and it ended up being a Coconut tree island
-collected the glowing moss and vines to create the cauldron diy i found on the mystery island’s beach and created it
-headed back home and sold any unwanted items i picked up from my tour
-gave it a few hours until 6pm where i could go see k.k. For a show and he gave me a new song to put in my jukebox (cant replace k.k. Bashful thats my fave currently)
-went to see judy on my way back to my house and she was cooking peach jam which is gorgeous in its little jars when made
-made peach jam and placed it in one of my greenhouses 
-decided that i would save my game there for the day and start again fresh tomorrow.


----------



## maria110

Since my last update, I haven't played much. I did receive photos from Samson, Cally, and Axel and maybe Roald.  I need to check on that last one.  I've been pretty sleep deprived so who knows.


----------



## Bluelady

-Completed a catalog trade with a fellow TBT user.
-Gave Pashmina her lost item and earned her photo as a reward. 2 down, 8 more to go.
-Found a sloppy bed in blue. Is blue the default color for this set?


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island- Tonight Player 1 completed the last Nook Miles Achievement.  K.K. Slider was the last one.
All 3 Players unlocked the last Cooking DIY from bottles/Villagers.  Need to wait for the Seasonal ones.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's Missing Report Segment 4, January 5th-January 9th!


1/5
• Isabelle announced that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three robust cicadas for a collectible.
• Recieved a frozen pillar in the mail from yesterday's snowman.
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Patty (staying warm by staying inside), and Kitty (out for a stroll), but didn't find Pekoe anywhere...
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings!
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved a gyroid fragment. Landed on an island with vines and glowing moss! (Also found a bottle on  the beach with instructions inside for making rope-net flooring) Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.
• Headed off to work, completed 3 projects:  Stitches' Toybox Full of Colors (after which, I was promoted to Famous Designer), Francine's Home for a Classy Designer (my 20th house), and Sly's Hide-and-Seek Jungle, Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss pond, visited the café, was asked by Wardell to help out Niko with DIY materials,  and was asked to start getting 10 more houses done...until...
• Lottie got sick at the "20 Clients Helped" celebration and had to be flown out to get treatment. To make things worse, a rhino named Renée came in wanting a house, and Niko started panicking (although I did help him out). Her idea for a "Total Blank Slate" did not go over well with me personally, but I still designed the home according to her wishes (but it was probably the fastest design session I've finished thus far).
• After we finished up with Renée, Lottie returned, feeling right as rain. I then completed one more house before calling it a night: Claudia's Vintage Jazz Café.

1/6
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Curlos the Ram.
• Recieved a Paradise Planning phone case in the mail from Wardell, as congratulations for completing 20 design requests. He may not say much, but he certainly shows how he feels! (Also took out the Robust Cicada model, and recieved a three-tiered snowperson from yesterday's snowman)
• Realized I'd forgotten to bury the gyroid fragment from yesterday, so I went and placed it nearby my temporary crop patches.
• Chatted with Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), Patty (wandering about in the pumpkin patch), Pekoe (out for a stroll), and Kitty (running around in the plaza with Plucky and Harry, waving glowsticks in the air).
• Went on a trip with Kapp'n and retrieved another gyroid fragment. Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a golden piggy bank (and the letter was from Marina!). Replenished some material stores and crafted things to sell.
• Pashmina showed me how to make fruit pizza (PLEASE tell me it's just a silly dessert...).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings!
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Label was visiting today, and gave me a comfy-themed fashion challenge. I spent a while thinking about what to wear (since apparently, what the game and I consider to be comfy varies greatly), but I was ultimately able to impress her, and recieved some Labelle socks in thanks.
• Ran into Patty again later in the day...and found out she was thinking about moving away. Thankfully, I was able to change her mind.
• Headed off to work, completed Marina's Underwater Palace! (I was so happy to see her again!!!) Also found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a round glowing-moss rug!
• Afterwards,  I visited the café for a snack, was granted access to the report's ABD, left materials for Niko to use, and got roped into designing a hospital (which was honestly a good idea, after last night's fiasco). Petri was the prime candidate for doctor, and Sally ended up being her receptionist (I had her wear a dress I'd found from the design kiosk,  and now she looks like a Starfleet Medical Officer  ). It was named, but I'm all ears if anyone has an idea!
• Completed one last project before calling it: Merengue's Dessert R&D Dept.! I was actually pretty proud of this one, so it went into the showroom portfolio!

1/7 (Harry's birthday!)
• Took the quilted down jacket I'd put in storage and wrapped it. (If you thought I'd forgotten about yet another villager's birthday...yeah, you'd be absolutely right, I did )
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label, as well as a frozen-treat set from yesterday's snowman.
• Dug up the gyroid fragments from yesterday; retrieved a Spikenoid and an Aluminoid!
• Shook trees with no stop in sight until I'd replenished my baby's stick supply.
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), Rhonda (wandering around the plaza), and Pekoe (on her way to Nook's Cranny).
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought her completely out.
• Mathilda showed me how to make an apple smoothie!
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making stacked shopping baskets (and it was another one from Marina!).
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings!
• Attended Harry's birthday party (Rex was there, too)! Luckily for me, he seemed to like what I gave him! (I've really gotta stop forgetting and doing things last-minute....) At the end, I discovered that I'd reached the final "Birthday Celebration" milestone!
• Headed off to work, found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a vine crown. Before doing anything else, I hung out with Wardell on the beach (and thus learned about more soundscapes to use in designs), visited the café, and finished supplying Niko with materials. I did a little remodeling on our different facilities today (and the café was finally named: Café de Terrezia!)
• Later, I completed 2 projects: Tipper's Ranch and Cyd's ... ! When I reported in, Nook was visiting (and then I was granted access to the full capacity of my current catalogue to use in designs).
• To my surprise, I was actually APPROACHED by a client asking about a home; later, Nana's Park for the Peckish was completed!
• ...aaaaand before I could log off, Lottie roped me into designing a restaurant. Needless to say, I was exhausted by the time I was finally finished, but it at least turned out well (Merengue became Head Chef, with Bluebear as her assistant, Marina as the main server, and Vivian manning the cash register). For now, until I can think of something, it remains nameless.

1/8 (Fishing Tourney!)
• ...realized that I'd missed the Fishing Tourney entirely, as I logged in at 6:03pm 
• Recieved a thank-you letter in the mail from Harry, and also a frozen pillar from yesterday's snowman.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters!
• Went back home and put away the Christmas decorations in my house.
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home) and Patty (staying warm by staying inside), but didn't run into Rhonda or Pekoe at all...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Whistloid.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for making cherry pie!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Visited Harv's island just to customize a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, only completed one project: Blanche's House That Looms Large. But before that, Niko gave me instructions for making simple island counters and pillars. Later, I donated a bunch of stones and clay for Niko's next project. Also, it looks like we're going to be having a music festival soon...

1/9
• Isabelle announced that Slider was here today; I attended the show, and he played K.K. Khoomei.
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points (looks like it went down a little from putting away the X-mas decisions...)
• Chatted with Kitty (wandering around in the hybrid gardens), Patty (attending Slider's show),
• Later, Kitty asked if she could visit my house, we settled on a time for tomorrow evening. Here's hoping I remember.
• Made a  perfect snowman, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. Oddly, I didn't recieve any large snowflakes... (It was in that moment that I realized it was because my inventory was full at the time; after freeing up some space, I recieved 2 large snowflakes. )
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters!
• Headed off to work, completed 3 projects: Hopper's Lifeguard Lodgings (my 30th home complete), Elvis's Castle for a King, and Tiansheng's Peach Paradise (Also, you wouldn't believe how happy I was to see Holder and Elvis again; haven't seen them since WW). Before all of that, however, Niko gave me instructions for making concrete island counters and pillars. Later, I supplied Niko with the materials for his next project (I was lucky to have enough surplus on hand), and Merengue taught me how to make French fries.
• Before I could log off, Lottie roped me into making a clothing store. After goth-ing it out and going into meticulous detail, Ostara Noir was complete (I finally had a use for one of my custom designs, thanks to the glow-in-the-dark stickers: wall art!), with Francine as its faithful manager.
• Before I knew it, the music festival had begun! Everyone was decked out in glowing concert gear, and K.K. Slider arrived on a floating DJ stand! It was certainly an unforgettable performance, and I learned some dance moves in the process!


----------



## TalviSyreni

After taking a small break from ACNH the first thing I did when I logged onto the game was demolish my entrance… again.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's Missing Report Segment 5, January 10th-January 14th!


1/10
• Isabelle spoke about how to help those passed out on the beach; Gulliver washed up again.  
• Tom Nook called me, saying he had an idea after he'd heard from Lottie about all the work that had gone into Paradise Planning. He asked he to drop by Resident Services... (but I later forgot about it entirely) 
• Recieved a heartfelt thank-you letter from Wardell in the mail, as well as a frozen partition from yesterday's snowman.
• Chatted with Pekoe (shopping at the Able Sisters) and Patty (on walkabout, gathering sticks), but never ran into Rhonda...
• Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings! 
• Actually remembered the plans made with Kitty yesterday, so I headed back home. She greeted me with a gift: a Moroccan Dress.  We played a card game, which I SOMEHOW won (she'd pulled a 5, and I guessed lower; somehow landed a 3). She seemed to enjoy her time visiting! 
• Headed off to work, skipping nearly everything else. Completed 2 projects: Camofrog's Natural Getaway and Victoria's Cute Cottage in Yellow (and they're also two villagers haven't seen since WW, it was great to see them again)! Before that, Niko gave me instructions for making brick island counters and pillars. Later,  I visited Ostara Noir and bought some new clothing, found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a woven-vines hat, donated materials for Niko's next project, and then ran into Nat, who needed help finding the school (thanks to him, I can now catch bugs and use them in yard designs!).
• Found Wardell taking a swim, and was instantly reminded of Wendell... I wonder how the walrus is doing... I hung out with Wardell on the beach for a bit, and learned about new sounds to use in house designs. 
• Visited the hospital to donate poking, ran into Joan! She gave me a freebie of 100 turnips.

1/11
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Mac the dog. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a peach surprise box), Kitty (staying warm by staying inside), Pekoe (out for a stroll) and Patty (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved a large snowflake, and was assured a gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Visited Harv's island and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, completed 2 projects:  Sherb's Fantasy Theme Park and Tia's Perfect Tea-Party Palace! Before all of that, Niko gave me instructions for making steel island counters and pillars. Later, I donated 20,000 Poki to the hospital, Merengue showed me how to make baked potatoes, donated a LOT of stones to Niko's DIY effort,  and Lottie gave me access to the Room Sketch App.
• (Final note: it wasn't until AFTER I logged off for the night that I discovered that Flick was visiting Shione... Talk about a missed opportunity  )

1/12
• Isabelle announced that C.J. was visiting today; after tracking him down near Mathilda's house and completing his freestyle fishing challenge, I brought him three crawfish for a collectible. 
• Recieved a frozen bed in the mail from yesterday's snowman. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for making brown-sugar pound cake!
• Was startled by the sudden appearance of shooting stars! I made wishes whenever I could. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bubbloid! 
• Chatted with Kitty (who'd dozed off while standing in her house), Patty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (out for a stroll), but never ran into Rhonda once...
• Later helped Kitty fix a mail screwup by delivering the package to its actual recipient, Gayle. However, I ended up with it instead, as Gayle couldn't even remember why she'd bought a painter's coverall in the first place.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings! 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Headed off to work, completed 3 projects: Lucky's Cradle of Civilization, Bud's Seaside Sports Arena, and Astrid's Jam Space for the Band! Before that, Niko gave me instructions for making marble island counters and pillars. Later,  I bought some new things from Ostara Noir,
• I ended up doing a requested home design, too, as he'd tracked me down himself to ask about it; a few minutes later, Croque's Popular Ramen Restaurant was complete! (Thanks to those four, I reached the 40 clients mark!)

1/13
• Isabelle announced that Leif was here visiting, although I didn't buy anything. 
• Recieved another thank-you letter and gift in the mail from Wardell, took out the crawfish model, and also recieved a frozen table from yesterday's snowman. 
• Collected some star fragments from the beach! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a log bench), Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (starring warm by staying inside), and Pekoe (
• Later helped Patty fix a mail screwup by delivering the package to its actual recipient, Rhonda. However, upon delivery, it turned out it was actually supposed to be a surprise gift for ME! (...it was a comedian's outfit. )
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Made a snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Visited Harv's island, customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, for a while. Astrid got a fellow rockin' musician as a roommate today: Flo the penguin (and the house has been renamed as the "Slammin' Jammin' Pad). Tank also got a roommate whi shared his love of games; Genji the rabbit (while the house name stayed the same, the house got a huge overhaul to accommodate them both. Looks fun to hang out at!). Later, Merengue taught me how to make champiñones al ajillo, and I donated the materials Niko needed for his final project. 
• Checked out some custom designs. 
• Before I logged off, Lottie mentioned wanting to add a second floor to the café... but that work is for another day. 

1/14
• Isabelle mentioned that Celeste was visiting today; after tracking her down in the hybrid gardens, she gave me a recipe for the sci-fi wall. 
• Recieved a frozen mini snowperson in the mail from yesterday's snowman. 
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (walking along the beach).
• Patty warned me that Pekoe was sick... (While I'd planned to stop by the store to pick up some medicine for her...I ultimately forgot to, and now I feel like a major jerk  )
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Rumbloid! 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Label was back, this time with a "Fancy-theme" fashion challenge. I passed with flying colors, much to my relieved surprise. I recieved some Labelle Socks in thanks. 
• While I was preparing an outfit to complete Label's challenge, Pashmina showed up unannounced. It was a bit inconvenient, time-wise, but nothing awful. She gave me an orange, we played a card game, and then she left just about as quickly as she'd appeared. 
• Prepared some food dishes and multiple items I hadn't gotten around to making until now.
• Captured a tarantula that had been lurking around outside Kitty's house...
• Visited Harv's island, customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Visited Paradise Planning, but didn't actually do any work today. Niko's finally realized I'm the one who's been supplying him with materials; that being said, he gave me his final recipes: golden island counters and pillars. I later found Tank and Genji playing in the sand together, which told me I'd picked well regarding their shared residence. I also visited Ostara Noir and bought some new threads, and Merengue showed me how to make apple jam.


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 7t**h*
 checked the mail; received a cute wall-mounted clock from audie and the oarfish model i commissioned from c.j. yesterday 
 caught some bugs 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green twisted hachimaki from lolly 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 checked nook’s morning turnip price and bought a red water bird 
 dug up a purple tremoloid and a green thwopoid
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 dug up and got rid of flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall and placed down some more transparent designs
 caught some deep-sea creatures  
 harvested my crops 
 put some stuff into storage 
 dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a green bendoid and a red sproingoid
 found and hit my daily money rock
 crafted a golden shovel 
 got a new nickname from agnes; she’ll be calling me “gigajolt” (??? lol) from now on
 got a fruit pizza recipe from whitney, a salad-stuffed tomato recipe from fauna and a log decorative shelves diy from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 welcomed lucky to the island!! 
 got a golden toilet diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to a crop island with wheat! i harvested all the wheat, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1), and found and learned the apple smoothie recipe! 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment i found on kapp’n’s island 
 went to paradise planning and bought standard stacked shoeboxes, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a deer decoration diy, and got a spare pumpkin pound cake recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 invited lucky to harv’s island to unlock his poster 
 had cyrus customize the water bird and stacked shoeboxes to the variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve 
 invited tiansheng to the campsite for the 3rd time, crafted him a simple diy workbench and got a camel plain do-rag in return. he’s officially moving in, and roswell is moving out! 
 said farewell to roswell
 checked nook’s afternoon turnip price 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TheDuke55

Been playing a lot of other games lately, but I did do some terraforming and created a vegetable section and am working on my NL version of the market. Still has a ways to go. Currently playing Pokemon Diamond more lol, but once I'm finished that I am going to focus on doing the entire market layout.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's Missing Report Segment 6, January 15th-January 19th!


1/15 (snowing!)
• Isabelle announced that Slider was back in town; I later attended the show, and he played K.K. Fugue.
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label, as well as a frozen sculpture from yesterday's snowman.
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (staying warm by staying inside), and Patty (attending Slider's show).
• FINALLY REMEMBERED PEKOE WAS STILL SICK (needless to say, I ran straight to the store for medicine after the realization). Even though she perked right up after recieving treatment, I still felt horrible about it 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for making coconut milk!
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Visited Mathilda, and she showed me how to make savory bread!
• Paid a visit to Paradise Planning; it ended up being another lazy day, with no work actually getting done. I visited Ostara Noir and bought some new clothes, found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss dress, and then Merengue taught me how to make fruit-topped pancakes!

1/16 (snowing again!)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week.
• Recieved a three-tiered snowperson in the mail from yesterday's snowman.
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for making pretzels!
• Visited Gayle; she showed me how to make cherry jelly!
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (chilling at home), Pekoe (staying warm by staying indoors), and Patty (walking along the beach).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Squeakoid! Also found a Thwopoid and a Sproingoid that had popped up from yesterday's snow.
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall.
• Ran into Wisp. After a LOOOOONG time spent hunting down his pieces (which quickly turned into a real pain in the rear, especially when my net broke), I was eventually gifted some blue camo flooring in thanks.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board: Rhonda's birthday is coming up in the 24th! (PleasepleasePLEASE remember this time...)
• Got assaulted on my way to the store by a tarantula that I didn't even know existed until after it bit me and I passed out... You'd think I'd know by now to not keep my net out at night.
• Visited Harv's island customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Visited Paradise Planning; this turned out to be my third lazy day in a row. Still, I did find a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a vine ladder set-up kit, so at least wasn't entirely unproductive.

1/17
• Isabelle announced that Kicks was here today; I bought a few things I didn't have yet so I could catalogue them.
• Recieved a frozen pillar in the mail from yesterday's snowman.
• Chatted with Kitty (busy cooking; she taught me how to make a mixed-fruits bagel sandwich), Patty (chilling at home), Rhonda (out for a stroll)
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall.
• Realized I'd logged on too late to visit Able's; as I passed the museum, the clock struck 9:00pm... 
• Found a Babbloid and an Oinkoid that popped up from yesterday's snow
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew! ).
• Hit some rocks for materials, found a gold nugget!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! To my surprise, Tommy stepped in for a cup!
• Visited Harv's island, bought new things from Saharah, and customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work. Upon my arrival, Niko announced that the next music festival was coming up. I then found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss hood.
• I started up a project, Margie's Very Fancy Boutique; however, it turned out that I'd stretched myself out too thin by that point. I about dozed off when I was halfway done, and so I resolved to finish it tomorrow instead.

1/18
• Isabelle warned of the risks involved with purchasing shady art; Redd was back in town. Luck was on my side today: I walked out with a genuine motherly statue!
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pekoe (trending to her lily garden), and Patty (walking along the beach), but couldn't seem to find Kitty anywhere...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Today, Timmy stopped by!
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and was assured a gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited Harv's island and, customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, went straight back to Margie's home to finish what I started. One loft apartment and multiple shelves later,  the Very Pretty Boutique was completed! Afterwards, I visited Ostara Noir, and bought some new Festival clothes.
• To my outright joy, I found Vesta dancing with the others at the music festival; needless to say, she had my immediate attention (Back in WW, she was the first villager to give me her picture! I'm pretty attached to her  ) Freya was there, too, and then I ran into Pango at the restaurant!
• Hours later, 3 projects were complete: Vesta's Home with a Fireplace, Freya's Pro Chef Kitchen, and Pango's Ultimate Beauty Salon!

1/19
• Isabelle announced that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I cleaned out her inventory.
• Recieved some unexpected DAL merch in the mail (a DAL backpack), along with a frozen counter from yesterday's snowman. Took the motherly statue out of the mail and brought it to Blathers.
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Patty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (who misplaced a bag and asked for help finding it), but I didn't see Kitty anywhere...
• Harry invited me over to his house for a bit. We're played a card game, and he gave me a copy of K.K. Really when I was ready to head out.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Whistloid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Failed to make a perfect snowman (ugh), but still recieved 2 large snowflakes,
• Also failed to visit Able's before closing 
• Visited Harv's island, customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work. Upon arrival, Niko told me the music festival was still in full swing. Merengue showed me how to make pound cake, I bought a few things from Ostara Noir, chatted with a few residents at the festival, and then found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss boulder. Didn't get any homes done today, though...


----------



## maria110

Received photos from Barold and Rodney!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's Missing Report Segment 7, January 20th-January 24th!


1/20
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting; I brought him three Soft-Shelled Turtles for a collectible.
• Chatted with Rhonda (busy cooking; she showed me how to make an apple tart), Kitty (wandering around the hybrid gardens), Patty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (staying warm by staying inside; it was then that I remembered I still had to find her bag...oops).
• Mathilda sent me on a treasure hunt; I would've lost entirely, if I hadn't decided to check behind one of the snowmen (that was pretty sneaky). I also ended up finding Pekoe's bag in the process (it was in the hybrid gardens). The treasure was a dynamic tank top.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Screwed up another snowman  ...but I did still get one large snowflake.
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me instructions for making the Aquarius Urn! (Finally, I have all of the Zodiac recipes!!!)
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Visited Harv's island, customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, but didn't actually hey any work done. Merengue showed me how to make orange marmalade, however, and I found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a vine hanging chair.

1/21 (snowing)
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Henry the frog.
• Took the Soft-Shelled Turtle collectible out of the mail
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), and Patty (crafting a backyard lawn), but never ran into Rhonda...
• Made a perfect snowman and recieved one large snowflake! I was assured a gift will be arriving in the mail later.
• Went to visit Pekoe...but discovered that Rex had gotten there before me; (and since I'm still convinced the two are "dating"...I didn't want to interrupt their alone time) I politely excused myself, heading out the door as they locked eyes.
• Discovered that Flick was visiting today! I brought him three giant cicadas for a collectible.
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a shell music box!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Headed off to work, completed 2 projects:  Apollo's Home in the Rough and Agent S's Training Grounds for Heroes (and got promoted to Superstar Designer! ). Later, Merengue showed me how to make a veggie crepe, I bought some new stuff from Ostara Noir, and I bought out the daily merch selection.

1/22 (snowing again)
• Took the giant cicada model out of the mail, along with a frozen tree from yesterday's snowman.
• Chatted with Patty (or for a stroll), Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), Kitty (chilling at home),
• Found a Clatteroid and a Stelloid that popped up from yesterday's snow
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall.
• Failed to make a perfect snowman (I wanna punch the guy who made them so mouthy, they're ungrateful brats  ), recieved only one large snowflake...
• Attended Slider's show; he played K.K. Slack-Key.
• Visited Harv's island customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, but it was another lazy day. Merengue showed me how to make pear jam, and I found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a giant vine!

1/23
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Scatteroid! Also found a Rattloid and a Squeakoid that had popped up from yesterday's snow.
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall.
• Made a perfect snowman; a thank-you gift will be arriving in the mail tomorrow!
• Made some items I hadn't crafted yet and also others to sell.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings!
• Chatted with Kitty (exercising in the plaza), Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny), and Pekoe (crafting a rocking horse), but I couldn't seem to find Patty anywhere...
• Kitty mentioned she was feeling spooked, which told me Wisp was somewhere on the island...buuuuuut I was admittedly feeling lazy, and didn't seek him out.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Blathers also stepped in for a cup!
• Headed off to work, got three projects done: Alice's Antique Cottage, Julian's Cloud-Nine Chalet, and the Brawling Bachelor Pad (for Stinky and Rooney). Merengue also taught me how to make pizza margherita.

1/24 (Rhonda's birthday! )
_Well fellas, my stupid brain has gone and done it again: I forgot it was someone's birthday, and now I have to get them a last-minute gift. Luckily for me, I had more than a few items in storage that Rhonda would like; I picked out a purple mysterious dress, and then ran over to Nook's Cranny to wrap it up. _
• Chatted with Patty (out for a stroll), Pekoe (shopping at the Able Sisters), and Kitty (chilling at home).
• Recieved a frozen counter in the mail from yesterday's snowman.
• Attended Rhonda's birthday party! (Mathilda was there, too!) Luckily for me, Rhonda loved the gift! (I really need to start writing this stuff down...)
• Hit rocks, found a gold nugget!
• Wisp was back, but I didn't feel like talking to him today...
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for making fruit salad!
• Got some good pictures of tonight's aurora!
• Didn't make a snowman today, but still recieved one large snowflake.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Kicks was visiting today, and I certainly paid him an expensive visit to fill out some more of my catalogue.
• Headed off to work, checked around the place a bit, but was ultimately too tired to do anything else, so I turned in for the night.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I finished the last stamp of the damn DIY Tools Nook achievement. I didn't feel joy after completed it, I just felt relief that my suffering was over? I'm wondering if I should continue. I tried to just "play naturally" but I wasn't making any progress and it's been 2 years since I started playing.
I finished sketching out plans for one of my alt's rooms. The house is coming together nicely.


----------



## Bluelady

-This technically happened last night, but I redid Mitzi's default normal house. I'm surprised that I'm content with how it came out. Except for the diy table. Today, I saw that she didn't use the one that I placed for her. Nope, she brought out another one.

-Found a sloppy bed in light blue again.

-Gathered the items for an upcoming trade.


----------



## Franny

i time travel (sue me) for my cycling shop so last i played was valentines day. i didn't know Muffy's bday was valentines day!! went to the shop and grabbed some purple wrapping paper and got her a pair of purple studded glasses. she really liked them!

after that, i finally finished the pathing by my small residential area on the right side of the island. tonight after my exam, i'm cycling diana back in and i'm going to move fang's house somewhere that he can have his own personalized yard, like everyone else in town has! i'm also going to work on the 2nd player house in my island, which is going to be like a strip mall. i'm putting a convenience store, a small nail salon, and some sort of restaurant in it. i might also put a gym. i'm trying to think of what else you could find in a strip mall to put in the basement and back room...

but anyways i have a LOT of decorating to do later, and i've already done so much decorating. thank goodness i love to doll up my town lol.


----------



## deana

I want to really push myself to work on the museum so I checked for any outstanding creatures that I need that are available during this time and spent a couple of hours working on gathering them! My museum now has a stringfish and a sea pig


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 8t**h*
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 made french fries 
 put some stuff into storage 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 caught some bugs 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a pink hawaiian-print apron from lolly 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 withdrew bells from the ABD 
 checked nook’s morning turnip price and bought a blue double-edged sword 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green whistloid
 found and hit my daily money rock
 caught some deep-sea creatures and got a pearl from pascal 
 got a dark bamboo rug diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 caught a sea bass 
 collected a gyroid fragment off of the beach 
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a chain-link fence and a cardboard box 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping and ordered a leafy baobab 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on one of kapp’n’s mysterious tours and he took me to vine/glowing moss island. i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found and learned the full-body glowing-moss suit diy! 
 buried and watered my 2 gyroid fragments 
 went to paradise planning and bought a natural wood counter chair, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a cave diy, and got a spare cherry jelly recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the counter chair and double-edged sword to the variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve
 scanned cyd’s amiibo to invite him to the campsite for the first time, crafted him some jail bars and got grey squared browline glasses in return 
 checked nook’s afternoon turnip price and sold stuff to the twins 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Pixiebelle

3/2/22

dailies: fossils, rocks, money & item trees, recipe bottle etc.
3 new DIYs
dug up gyroids
watered plants
caught wasps
s t r e t c h e d
coffee @ Brewster's
Label gave me a coat
Kapp'n island tour; returned with acorns & maple leaves
Zucker visited my house and I lost at cards
donated Tremendous Statue to museum
bought Moody Painting from Redd
Skye asked about leaving (answer: NOPE)
ordered Kerokerokeroppi items


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 9t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a navy blue college cardigan from whitney and the leafy baobab i ordered yesterday 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a green steampunk dress from lolly 
 welcomed tiansheng to the island! 
 bought open track jackets (black, green, navy blue) from able’s 
 bought blueback fish fresh-food trays and a natural wood large magazine rack from nook’s, and sold stuff to the twins 
 crafted a wave breaker 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
 caught some bugs 
 harvested my crops and pear trees 
 put some stuff into storage 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a red rattloid (the last rattloid i needed!) and a purple boomoid 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 deposited bells into the ABD
 lolly asked me for a saltwater fish, so i gave her a pre-caught great white shark and got a pink/black tee and towel in return 
 got a bamboo basket diy from whitney, and a brown-sugar pound cake recipe from audie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 checked daisy mae’s turnip price for this week
 got a steel-frame wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 found and hit my daily money rock
 shot down 2 balloons and got a natural mrs. flamingo and 30,000 bells 
 collected a gyroid fragment off of the beach
 checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island for the second day in a row. i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found a cave diy 
 buried and watered my 2 gyroid fragments
 went to work and bought a vivid patchwork sofa chair, exchanged 68,100 bells for 29,964 poki, gathered up the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine crown diy, and learned how to make mushroom pizza from my restaurant’s chef! 
 went to harv’s island and invited tiansheng to unlock his poster 
 had cyrus customize the baobab, fresh-food trays, large magazine rack and patchwork sofa chair to the variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will diminish, so i asked her to purify me 
 beau taught me how to make a golden altar
 caught a few fishes and added a football fish to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of 
 listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. fugue” with fauna, whitney and sprinkle 
 scanned cyd’s amiibo to invite him to the campsite for the 2nd time, crafted him a gong and got a blue windbreaker in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## m0ldy

I finished a butterfly garden layout in progress, and started to make space to breed blue roses because I am desperately trying to get them along with purple tulips. I want to make everything pretty and set up nicely for when spring arrives


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I missed a day due to exhaustion and VERY poor time management skills, my bad 
Here's Missing Report Segment 8, January 25th-29th!


1/25
• Isabelle warned us of fake art, which meant Redd was visiting (unfortunately, he had nothing I wanted/needed...)
• Hauled absolute tail to make it over to the Able's before closing (the lights in the building turned off as I was shutting the door; made it just in time! XD)
• Recieved a thank-you letter from Rhonda!
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll) and Patty (who was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind), but I couldn't seem to find Pekoe anywhere...
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a decayed tree!
• Did not make a snowman today (I was feeling lazy, sorry).
• Headed off to work, only did one project today: Fang's Chic Chair Chalet (I gave him a lofty apartment/workshop on the second floor). According to Lottie, that makes my 50th house! (I opted out of celebrating though, as it was 5am by that point, and I really needed some sleep...) Also found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a green bamboo mat.

1/26
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Rizzo the mouse.
• Hit rocks, found a gold nugget!
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Patty (crafting a hanging terrarium), and Kitty and Pekoe (the latter was visiting the former).
• Label was back, this time with a Theatrical Outfit Challenge. I decked myself out in steampunk clothing, which thrilled Label to no end. I recieved a Labelle Hat in thanks.
• Failed to make a perfect snowman (they're starting to sound really passive aggressive about it, and it's aggravating me; is this how parents feel when they're annoyed with their kids?).  Recieved one large snowflake.
• Visited Harv's island, customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Visited Paradise Planning, gathered up some vines and glowing moss, bought a simple wall shelf.

1/27
• Isabelle gave a short talk about how to help people passed out on beaches; it turned out that Gullivarrr had washed up again. Finding his phone took a lot more time than I felt was necessary (found it all the way up the shoreline near Gayle's house)
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label.
• Chatted with Rhonda (sitting in a flowerbed for some reason), Kitty (making apple jam), Patty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (out for a stroll).
• Gathered up materials and made a shell music box!
• Made a perfect snowman! He assured me a gift will be arriving in the mail tomorrow.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!
• Headed off to work, only completed one project today: Flurry's House of Flurries (which actually turned out a lot better than I'd expected). Gathered up some vines and glowing moss, and Merengue taught me how to make a peach tart.

1/28 (short day)
• Isabelle announced that Shione was experiencing a meteor shower when I logged on! I made sure to make wishes whenever I could.
• Recieved a black sea captain's coat in the mail from Gullivarrr, along with a frozen bed from yesterday's snowman.
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (working out in the plaza), Patty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (apparently out hunting for bugs).
• Thanks to Rhonda, I learned that C.J. was visiting today. I'd had every intention of seeking him out to do a collectible, but ultimately, I ended up forgetting entirely 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved a large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Went straight to work, was immediately scouted out by Ava the hen and asked about vacation homes. A few moments later, Ava's Gastronomy Garden was finished.

1/29
• Isabelle mentioned that K.K. was visiting again; I attended his show later on, and he played K.K. Bashment.
• Recieved a frozen sculpture in the mail from yesterday's snowman (...and then went inside to put away the tadpoles I'd planned on giving to C.J. and then forgot about...)
• Collected star fragments from the beach!
• Chatted with Kitty (crafting a rustic-stone wall), Patty (out for a stroll), Pekoe (chilling at home), and Rhonda (attending Slider's show).
• Found a lost bag outside Pekoe's house... After asking around, I was able to return it to its owner: Gayle.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!
• Headed off to work, but didn't actually get any work done... Later found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a ruined arch!


----------



## Nenya

I gave all of my islanders their door decoration for February...the fossil doorplate.


----------



## xara

*j**anuary 10t**h*
 checked the mail; received a letter from beau and a power stone from katrina 
 caught some bugs 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got green squared browline glasses from lolly and a light blue snowflake sweater from lucky 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
 dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a silver aluminoid and a yellow flutteroid
 got a shell lamp diy from agnes, an orange wall diy from lucky and a fruit cupcakes recipe from sprinkle, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 delivered a package to fauna for lolly and got a black wrestler uniform in return 
 shot down a balloon and got a falling-snow wall diy 
 collected a gyroid fragment off of the beach 
 got a potato curry recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a white-hyacinth bag and a cardboard box 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 put some stuff into storage 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and
kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island for the THIRD day in a row. i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, found and learned the glow-in-the-dark stickers diy, and checked the beach for giant clams 
 buried and watered my 2 gyroid fragments 
 went to work and bought a black winnowing machine, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss dress diy, and got a spare pear smoothie recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the winnowing machine and afternoon-tea set to the variants i’m missing 
 bought a brown clasp purse from kicks 
 bought a genuine valiant statue from redd 
 bought an outdoor-window wall and restaurant-kitchen flooring from saharah 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with money will improve
 lolly asked me for a freshwater fish, so i gave her a pre-caught arowana and got a red steampunk dress in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## TalviSyreni

After taking a week long break from the game I returned today to continue tackling my idea of revamping my island again. Mostly it was adding new cliffs and extending the land in general. However so far I’m loving what I’ve done and can’t wait to spread my villagers out instead of keeping them in a neighbourhood.


----------



## Sophie23

I got my dreamie villager Teddy from someone today!


----------



## Autumn247

All I did was buy almost everything in Ables Sisters that wasn't in my catalog, which was most of their inventory so that took awhile. It's so annoying having to walk in and out of the dressing room each time.


----------



## maria110

I recently reset my island and finally got it to 3 stars to unlock terraforming.  Woot.  I paid Leif to get rid of the weeds.  I used amiibo and mystery island hopping to bring on 10 villagers whose photos I don't have:  Apple, Norma, Filbert, Scoot, Kitty, Flo, Maelle, Broffina, Wendy and Hornsby.

On my other island, I received a photo from Sparro.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell a little behind again; our recent ice storms have my sleep schedule all messed up. Then again, I can barely keep track of what day it is anyway, so who am I kidding 
Here's Missing Report Segment 9, January 30th-February 3rd!


1/30
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Lucky the mummy dog! I heavily debated on inviting him to live on Shione...but then decided I didn't feel like dealing with the hassle, and decided against it... (I still have no idea why I chose that...)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week. 
• Recieved an ice wall in the mail from yesterday's snowman. 
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters and the Nooklings! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Patty (out for a stroll), and Pekoe (making tomates al ajillo), but couldn't seem to find Rhonda anywhere...
• Was startled by the sudden appearance of shooting stars! I made a few wishes when I saw them. 
• Failed to make a perfect snowman (UGGHHH), but still recieved 3 large snowflakes. 
• FINALLY WENT TO TALK TO NOOK (I don't know why I put it off for so long, that was weird). Long story short, I've been asked to help my residents decorate their homes on Shione! It'll cost bells, but it still sounds like it'll be fun! 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone. Ended up going on a shopping spree to catalogue a lot of new items, and then customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, immediately got a GORGEOUS picture of the sky from the pier.  And...I still didn't get ant work done. I think I've gotten a bit lazy...

1/31
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; after tracking him down at the campgrounds, I brought him three walker cicadas for a collectible. 
• Collected a few star fragments from the beach, and found an Aquarius fragment! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (doing something at her vanity), Patty (chilling at home), Kitty (who was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind), and Pekoe (staying warm by staying indoors).
• Made a perfect snowman! I was assured a gift will arrive in the mail tomorrow, and recieved 2 large snowflakes from the others. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Later helped Pekoe solve a mailing mishap by delivering the package to its actual recipient, Patty...but then it turned out that Patty had actually ordered it as a surprise gift for me, so I ended up with a yellow flower sweater. 
• Visited Harv's island, bought everything that was new, and customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work; when I arrived, Niko mentioned that it was almost time for the next music festival. While I still didn't get any work done, I still found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss wreath, Merengue taught me how to make a sugar crepe, and then I decided to check out some custom designs. 

2/1 (Happy Lunar New Year!)
• Isabelle went into detail regarding what to do when one finds someone passed out on the beach, which meant Gulliver had washed ashore again. 
• Took the walker cicada model out of the mail, along with a frozen-treat set from yesterday's snowman. 
• Realized I'd forgotten to bury the gyroid fragment I found yesterday, so I made sure to do so this time. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (wandering around the hybrid gardens), Patty (staying warm by staying indoors), and Pekoe (out for a stroll).
• Later helped Patty fix a mailing mishap by delivering a package to its actual recipient: Gayle. However, she couldn't remember why she bought a bolero coat in the first place, so I ended up with it instead. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Visited Gayle, she showed me how to make spaghetti napolitan! 
• Headed off to work (the music festival had started!), ended up inviting Francine to go dancing for a bit. I STILL didn't get any work done, buuuut I bought some new things from Ostara Noir, and found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making glowing-moss-jar shelves! 
• I'd almost forgotten to help Gulliver out entirely, and would've if I hadn't been reminded what time it was. I rushed back home and gathered up the missing pieces, which luckily didn't take very long. 

2/2 (Happy Groundhog Day!)
• Isabelle announced that Label was visiting today. I was given a Vacation-themed challenge, which I pulled off in spades with my red summer outfit. I recieved a Labelle Dress in thanks. 
• Recieved some embroidery in the mail from Ingame Mom, as well as an alpinist hat from Gulliver, and a three-tiered snowperson from yesterday's snowman. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Xylophoid!
• Found another gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Chatted with Pekoe (checking out the flowers around the plaza), and Patty (out for a stroll), but never once ran into Kitty or Rhonda...
• Later, Pekoe asked me if I would be willing to catch her a saltwater fish; she ended up with a red snapper. (This also caused me to reach the final "Smile Isle" milestone!)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Witnessed a conversation between Patty and Pashmina about silly popularity tips from decades past. 
• While a I'd wanted to make a snowman today...I couldn't figure out where the snowballs went, as they didn't pop up in the field next to the Museum, where they usually do, so no snowmen were made today 
• Headed off to work (thanks to my IRL doctors appt., I finally got to see what the island looks like during daylight hours for the first time; it's so pretty! ), completed 2 projects: Ankha's Ancient Oasis and Spork's Wee Library in the Fall Woods! Freya also took over Bluebear's position as assistant chef to Merengue today! 

2/3
• Isabelle announced that Kicks was visiting today, which meant I ended up dropping quite a few bells on him to catalogue new items. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label.
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a gear tower! 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), but didn't run into anyone else, which was really weird...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Rumbloid! 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Helped Mathilda resolve an arguement with Pashmina by delivering an apology gift. Now normally, you'd think someone sending you a jester costume after a falling-out would actually be a thinly-veiled and passive-aggressive insult, but Pashmina liked the colors, so I guess all's well that ends well
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Nooklings! 
• Headed off to work, but once again lazed about. Still, I did at least get to buy some new things from Ostara Noir...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's Missing Report Segment 10, February 4th-6th!


2/4
• Isabelle warned of the risk involved with buying art from shady sources, which meant Redd was visiting today. I got lucky today; I walked out with a genuine ancient statue! 
• Recieved a frozen chair in the mail from yesterday's snowman. 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty (crafting a cardboard table), Rhonda (shopping at Able's), and Pekoe (tending to the flowers around Resident Services).
• Later helped Kitty get her hands on a saltwater fish; I caught her a football fish.
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Hit a rock looking for bells, found a gold nugget! 
• Later, Pekoe asked if I'd be willing to visit her house. I decided to visit tomorrow. 
• Failed to make a perfect snowman by a hair  ...but I did still get 2 large snowflakes from the others. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Ordered a few gears to make the gear tower tomorrow. 
• Went around town gathering fruit, then headed home and prepared a LOT of dishes and desserts I hadn't gotten around to making until now. Then I made some stuff to sell. 
• Helped Plucky deliver a gift to Gayle. Ended up witnessing a glitch after delivering it: Gayle started cooking at her kitchen with no skillet in hand! 
• Headed off to work, completed one project: Celia's Refined Reading Residence! Afterwards, I found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a round vine rug, and Merengue showed me how to make orange jelly! 

2/5 (ended up being a VERY short day...)
• Isabelle announced that Slider was back in town. I'd had every intention of attending his show today, but I managed my time very poorly and forgot. 
• Took the ancient state out of the mail; I'll be delivering it tomorrow. 
• Found a lost bag on my way to the airport. Plucky told me it might be Rhonda's. I'll have to return it tomorrow, however, as Rhonda was already asleep. 
• Visited Paradise Planning; I took note of some of the clientele on the beach (ones that looked like they might have interesting requests), Merengue showed me how to make peach jelly, and then I perused the Custom Design Portal for a while before quitting...
• ...and then I remembered that I'D COMPLETELY FORGOTTEN ABOUT VISITING PEKOE TODAY  (I'm probably going to get an earful about it in the morning...)

2/6 (snowing) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Ace the Bird. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week. Apparently, they liked that I had an accent wall in one of the rooms. 
• Immediately tracked down Pekoe to apologize, but it turned out that she was only worried something bad had happened (a very different reaction compared ol' Wild World, lemme tell ya). We chatted for a little while afterwards, but I stil feel bad about accidentally blowing her off 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll) and Rhonda (and I was finally able to get her bag back to her), but didn't run into Patty once...
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings...
• Finally dug up the gyroid I forgot about yesterday; retrieved a Bwongoid!
• Finally delivered the ancient statue to Blathers! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Visited Harv's island, customized a few things with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Cleared out some storage space.
• Visited Paradise Planning, but didn't really do anything aside from donate some Poki to the hospital.


And with that, I've finally caught myself up to date with my reports! Huzzah! 
(Now to not let past mistakes to repeat themselves...)


----------



## Autumn247

I forgot to post yesterday after I played, so yesterday I:

Bought a ton of stuff from Abel’s Sisters 
Bought an authentic ancient statue from Redd on Harv’s Island 
Got medicine for Bluebear since she was sick 
Found a list item, a bag that belonged to Julian


----------



## tarepanda3ame

I didn't know this daily sum up thread existed for New Horizons, so I definitely want to post my island's developments here from now on! 

I've been working on my main island, Disnytopia, for a few days now, completely revamping major parts of the island that I haven't touched since my burnout phase pre-2.0. I have finished moving over my Nook's Cranny & Able Sister's to allow for construction of my updated train station build behind resident services. 

Nook's Cranny has more open space now in front of it, as I shortened the length of my instrument stage in front of it. I used custom designs on every music item I could do that with, to fit with my January Blue Gem theme.  

Able's has a simpler exterior design now, and is still a work in progress. I have removed the flower border I have had surrounding the store for forever, and placed some of my favorite custom design long dresses   to be displayed outside the store. 

I'm most proud of the work I have completed on the revamped Main Street train station I put behind resident services!  I've been obsessed with putting 2 inclines in every build, so now I am maxed on inclines unfortunately after this build. But it gives access to both sides of my island by running through the "waiting area" of the station. I used as many 2.0 items as I could see fit, including the Plaza Train for my actual train build. And I managed to use quite a few of my precious gyroid babies behind face cut out standees to emulate the "passengers" of the train.  I was even able to incorporate a really fun Disney sign displayed with the new 2.0 items: standing electrical sign & cube light <- a favorite 2.0 item of mine to customize with!

I've been concentrating on the flyover sections of my island first because I have left it practically untouched since the first Christmas season of the game's release. I finally took out my little farm area where I used to display a cute farm cafe, as well as have a plot of land to plant my crops. I have turned that area now into a lovely river view bistro, where I was able to use some lovely 2.0 items like the gazebo & ruins arch to frame the little afternoon tea area. I'm quite proud of my little terraform waterfall build that I put at the end of it, because that is as much as my lacking terraforming skills would allow. 

My next project on my island is to work on my resident rep's home area. I want to move my heart shaped pond to the other side, and move my farm build for all the new crops to the back of the house, instead of the side of it. Then I want to make a cutesy gardening area to display some 2.0 flower items, as well as a way to organize the different colored flowers I have on the island in a more organized way. 

Then after my flyover area, I can finally work on my villager homes ,  since I want to move my crops to their yards. Well there's so much more work to do, but I have also taken breaks from my main island, to work on my 2nd island, Nerdalia, that I took over from my son. He is much more skilled at terraforming than I am, and is obsessed with waterfalls, so I cleared an area of overgrown flowers on his old island so he can work on a design. That was actually pretty calming to do... it was very satisfying to see a very flower & weed cluttered area be clear & neat again. 

Anyways, this was an extremely long update, but that's where I am with my islands thus far.  I'm excited to finally be working on them, instead of just trading for new items on them exclusively. The new 2.0 items are game changers when it comes to design, and I'll be changing over the winter theme of my island to a Valentine's theme soon, so I'm looking forward to the pink aesthetic since that's where my heart is.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I'm actually a little impressed I have this report finished and posted on the same day it was written 

2/7
• Isabelle announced that Label was back in town. She challenged me to put together an appropriate "Formal" outfit; a challenge I passed with flying colors. I was given a Labelle Hat in thanks. 
• Pashmina was thinking about moving away. I wasn't ready for her to leave just yet, so I asked her to stick around for a little longer. 
• Dug up a Tockoid and a Bwongoid that popped up from yesterday's snow. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a wooden-block bed), Pekoe (out for a stroll), and Patty (running around in the plaza), but I never once ran into Kitty...
• Later, Pekoe asked if she could visit my place (probably as a result of my monumental screwup last week). We scheduled for a time tomorrow, which means I will be attempting to be on earlier in an effort to make sure I don't forget (hopefully).
• Made a perfect snowman! I was assured that a gift will be arriving in the mail tomorrow. 
• An announcement has appeared on the bulletin board; Kitty's birthday is coming up on the 15th! (Luckily, it won't be drowned by Festivale this year  )
• Used the bells I'd been saving up for the past few weeks and finally bought a yacht from Nook Shopping 
• Checked out some more custom designs. 
• Headed off to work, completed 2 projects: Cube's Eco-friendly Factory and Gloria's Stylish but Functional Spot!  Also, Merengue showed me how to make plain cupcakes.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made a pond behind akemi's *one of my characters* cafe :>


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/8
• Isabelle gave tips on what to do should you find someone passed out on the beach; it turned out that Gullivarrr had washed ashore again. It didn't take too long to find the phone, at the very least (although, I was multitasking at the time so it probably took longer than I thought).
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label, as well as a frozen stretch from yesterday's snowman. 
• SOMEHOW, I actually REMEMBERED the plans I made yesterday (FRICK YEA!!!), so I went home and waited for Pekoe to arrive. She arrived right on schedule; I showed her around, she gave me a gift, and we played a game. Overall an enjoyable visitation! 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Chatted with Patty (out for a stroll). I'd planned to do so with Kitty, but she wanted to give me a recipe when my inventory was full...and after clearing it out, she apparently changed her mind about it (never had THAT happen before...). And I didn't see Rhonda once. 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved a large snowflake, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Later, Patty asked if I wanted to swing by for a visit. We set up a time for tomorrow. (And if my luck continues, hopefully I'll remember it)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Orville stopped by, too!
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone; I bought everything new to fill out my catalogue, obtained a genuine scenic painting from Redd (YESSS), and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work, completed 3 projects:  Maddie's Stylish Streamer Estate, Pinky's Feng Shui Field, and Whitney's Makeup Salon. With that, I've officially designed 60 homes in total!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/9 (snowing off and on all day) 

(_Note: MY COPY OF POKÉMON LEGENDS CAME IN TODAY!!! ...so I might fall behind on my posts again, just a heads-up_ )
• Isabelle warned us of the risk involved with buying art from shady sources, which meant Redd was here. (_Unfortunately for me...I completely forgot about it, only to remember at about 2:30am and proceeded to panic. Luckily, he was still docked, so I raced over there as fast as I could. Didn't get any art, but Idid get some new furniture items_)
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Wardell, as well as one from Pekoe; recieved another black sea captain's coat from Gullivarrr, as well as a frozen arch from yesterday's snowman; and took the scenic painting out of the mail. 
• Went straight to the museum to hand the painting over to Blathers, then went upstairs and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll) and Rhonda (walking along the beach), but couldn't seem to find Pekoe. 
• When I visited Patty, I realized we'd made plans for a visit yesterday... which meant I'd forgotten about it entirely, and then I felt pretty embarrassed about it (but she didn't seem too upset, so I guess it worked out after all). I stuck around for a while to apologize, we played a game, and then she gave me a robot hero tee when I was heading out. 
• (Also forgot to make a snowman today )
• Found a bottle on the beach from Lucy; there was a recipe for potato galette inside!
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; returned a Dootoid!
• Headed off to work, completed one project: Frita's Fast-Food Restaurant! (She was one of my villagers in New Leaf; I was pretty happy to see her again!). Later, Merengue showed me how to make gnocchi di zucca!


----------



## ChocoPie22

It's been a while since I posted in this thread, so I will be merging everything into one day!!
2/9/22

Checked the recycling bin
Checked my mail and got some mail from a few of my villagers, the grades of my house, DAL, Redd, Gulliver, and Daisy Mae!!
Got my daily Nook miles, forgot to get it for one day, and lost my streak
Dug up so many fossils and sold them
Found the money rock and got rich
Hit all of my rocks
Chopped and shook all of my trees
Planted the bell tree and got even more rich
Bought Daisy Mae's turnips and got super rich
Caught a bunch of bugs and fish
Went diving and caught a bunch of deep-sea creatures
Did a bunch of trades with people here
Got the daily DIY bottle and never got a new one
Went on Kapp'n's daily tour a lot
Listened to K.K Slider's concert
Got the daily K.K song
Sold a bunch of fish and bugs to Nook's Cranny
Cleaned out Nook's and Able's stock a lot
Plucked all my weeds and picked up all the branches
Went on a hundred or so Nook tours and got so many resources
Built my bedroom/gaming room in my house
Working on my kitchen now
Paid off my last house payment and changed my house design
Swapped out Freya for Static, couldn't find a villager on a Nook's island that I liked
Swapped out Opal for Melba, did a trade with someone here for her
Trying to kick Hornsby out for Shino
Creating a Japanese garden around my home and up the hill where Shino's house will eventually be.
Made so, so many snowman
Planted two gyroid fragments
Got 2 gyroids
Gifted my dreamies their gifts
Talked to all my dreamies


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/10
• Isabelle announced that there would be shooting stars later tonight! 
• Ran into C.J. quite literally outside my house. I handed him three tadpoles for a collectible, then completed his Freestyle fishing challenge (I screwed it up at 3 fish and had to start over, but then I caught a sturgeon, so I wasn't too upset about it).
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty (walking around on Shop Isle), and Pekoe (shopping at the Able Sisters).
• Dug up a  Dootoid and a Bloopoid that popped up from yesterday's snow.
• Removed some excess flower growth from yesterday's snowfall.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 snowflakes, and was assured that a gift will be arriving in the mail tomorrow. 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters!
• Managed top kill enough time that stars starting falling, so I made wishes whenever I got the chance. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Found Celeste hanging out in the cemetary; she gave me instructions for making a golden wand! 
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, didn't get any work done today. I've noticed that sometimes, clients that become roommates will sometimes hang out and play with each other on the beach, which is quite adorable if I'm being honest. And I am.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I finished the Smile Isle, DIY furniture and Nook Miles for Miles! Nook Miles achievement (try to say that 5 times quickly  ). I only have the all the Come Home to the Roost stamps and the last stamps on K.K. Mania, Angling for Perfection!, You've Got the Bug, and Deep Dive left. I'm going to finish the K.K. one eventually but I think I'm going to give up on the 3 critter catching ones. It's a pity to quit when I'm so close to completing everything, but I really hated completing the others and the thought of having to catch double what I've caught so far fills me with dread. I have so many hours in this game yet I think only 1/5th of that time was actually spent playing and enjoying the game. The rest was spent trying to complete my catalog, trading, crafting, collecting, and overall grinding. I haven't unlocked Brewster's or the art wing because I hate how the upgraded museum looks and I'm going to keep the Greco-Roman temple looking one until I "finish" my island but I think I'll finish Come Home to the Roost eventually, without having to really try. In Pocket Camp, they let you choose which stage of the amenity you want to use. I wish they would let us do that in this game. In New Leaf, you can change the exterior of Town Hall and the train station. Unfortunately it doesn't count if you go to Brewster's on another person's island. This game had so much potential.


----------



## ChocoPie22

2/10/22

Cleaned up the weeds
Working on a greenhouse like area
Cleaned up the tree branches
Shook and chopped all my trees
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Planted the bell tree
Dug up and sold all the fossils
Found the daily DIY recipe
Went to Kapp'n's daily tour
Went to 5 nook mile islands
Working on the kitchen in my house
Did a few trades with people
Still trying to kick Hornsby out
Got the daily Nook miles
Checked my mail
Checked the recycling bin
Gulliver was here so I woke him up and got all the parts for him
Got deep-sea creatures
Caught a bunch of bugs and fish
Made a snowman
Got the daily K.K song
Cleaned out Nook's stock
Cleaned out Able's stock


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Since the last time I updated, I have finally got to decorating my resident rep's home exterior. It's just been a dumping ground for all of my 2.0 trades since I turned it into a farming area in preparation for the 2.0 update. So I moved what I liked from my farm build to the back of the house, and kept a plot for all the crops, and a plot that I can drop my star fragments, but still make it look aesthetically pleasing. Then I finally moved my heart pond to the other side of my yard, where it can be seen with my flyover. And I managed to make a flower garden store near it on the yard with the pastel pink & purple aesthetic I love the most. I'm not too proud of most my builds, but this one makes my heart happy .  

Then just when I thought I was finished with renovating all of my flyover areas, I realized that my Mickey head shaped pond was part of it! So I set out to decorate the smaller pond I made, to have a more castle courtyard feel. I utilized the path borders I was using around my island to frame the pond, and used a gazebo & topiaries to make it look more regal. All in all, I was also happy with what it turned out to be. 

This is the first time I've really worked on decorating my island since starting the game almost 2 years ago, and am really working on polishing all the areas.of my island. I may even put up a dream address if I continue to like my efforts... But now that my flyover areas are 90% complete (since I don't know if I want to change my butterfly rose garden in front of my house), but I'm anxious to work on the rest of my island. I really want to make a chocolate   cafe near my resident services, so that may be what I tackle next. This is my first time ever really decorating for Valentines Day on my island, and so far, I'm loving it.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've not logged on today but yesterday I demolished one of my bridges so I can push my cliff forward and create a semi-sunken waterfall that surrounds my mini celestial inspired island. Next up is creating a diagonal bridge using cliff to connect resident services and the area where I will spread my villagers out and create a more natural environment.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Lots more terraforming today which involved bringing a big cliff forward so I could create some waterfalls behind my mini island. Other than that I’ve added another diagonal bridge which will connect to my future natural/non conform villager neighbourhood.


----------



## Pixiebelle

14/2/22

dailies: fossils, rocks, money & item trees, recipe bottle etc.
learnt a couple of new recipes
gyroids
caught wasps
s t r e t c h e d
coffee @ Brewster's
helped Gulliver
registered new K.K. track
made a crappy snowman
ordered statue from Redd
bought starters from Leif
planted & gathered crops
made some food
sold hot items
ordered kerokerokeroppi items
gave a gift to each resident ♡


----------



## Shawna

Nothing much, but I did get Valentines heart bouquets from Isabelle and Velma. ^^


----------



## NeonGunner

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


I redecorated a portion of my island that was overgrown since the new update, I fished for a bit and caught a new species for assessment, I visited a friend AND I recommended the crossing game to a friend who just recently got a switch, it's right up their street so I think he will like it a lot. Planning to play with him and show him the ropes if he does get it, it's his birthday in a week and I know he's been looking for new games, so might just take it upon myself to get him it! Haha.


----------



## KurtaIsle44

Yesterday, I got all of the weeds pulled out on the first area of my Island ^^.


----------



## saphiraaeragon

I restarted my island a while ago and ended up forgetting about ACNH halfway through the tutorial ^^"
I finished donating to the Museum so I can get that built tomorrow, and I donated 30 of each wood for the shop! I still need iron nuggets, but hopefully I'll have those soon too!


----------



## KurtaIsle44

I got Nook's Cranny ready to be built  So happy.


----------



## KurtaIsle44

I'm up to 5,000 Nook Miles and in the making of building the first bridge  Timmy and Tommy have opened up their shop today. Blathers is building his museum. I had already paid off my first 5,000 Nook Miles for my house when I first moved into the island. My goal is to reach 15, 000 miles so I could still have some Nook Miles tickets left to go Villager hunting.


----------



## maria110

I received photos from a few villagers--Norma, Kitty, and Maelle.  However, still no photo from Flo.  Flo was my starter sisterly but she's being very slow to give her photo, along with Broffina and Apple.  I also let Hornsby move away after I got his photo and went mystery island hopping.  I found Bud on my 5th try and invited him to move to my island.


----------



## bestfriendsally

today, though, i think i'll expand my candy shop a little bit, cause i was thinking in my mind that i'd put a little package storeing bit next to the nooks, 
so i'm gonna get myself one of those package carts & one of those old west window thingys *i don't know what they're called* :>


----------



## KurtaIsle44

Designed my island's flag. I can't wait to see how it looks like once I get Isabelle ^^.


----------



## maria110

I finally earned Flo’s photo.  Yay!  Also working on decorating for St. Patrick’s Day, gathering green stuff.


----------



## maria110

My goal for 2022 is to get to 300 villager photos and I'm at 255 now.  I'm sure I'll make it.  There are lots of villagers I didn't like when I started the game but it turns out they are all pretty cute in their own ways.  Some houses I don't like, but I made areas on my island where I can stick the unappealing villager houses so I don't have to see them often unless I'm visiting to give a gift or check for a DIY.  Right now that villager is Plucky.  I like Plucky and I think she's adorable but I don't like her house exterior at all.  Unfortunately, it's in a space previously occupied by Colton.  For his lovely home, I made gardens all around it that looked nice with his house. Plucky's house looks...less nice in that area.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

_Ended up falling behind again...but this time, not out of laziness._
_No no no, THIS time __*(TMI)*__, I hurled, for the first time in over a DECADE, and then discovered my stomach did this so to tell me that I was actually sick. I've spent the whole past week recuperating, and I'm feeling much better now, but that still SUCKED. A LOT. _
_As a result, I was completely unable to make the 12th's report...but I do have the 11th and the 13th-20th! _

2/11
• Isabelle mentioned that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought her out.
• Took the tadpole model out of the mail, and also recieved a frozen sculpture from yesterday's snowman.
• Collected star fragments from the beach, and also found a gyroid fragment in the process!
• Found a lost book in the neighborhood; after asking around, I was able to return it to its owner, Harry.
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (wandering around the plaza), but didn't run into Pekoe at all...
• Got to buy new things from the Nooklings!
• Failed to make a perfect snowman today, but still got 2 large snowflakes from the others.
• Visited Harv's island, customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work and added on to a job I'd finished prior. Whitney got a roommate today: Gwen the Penguin! (Another of my old WW villagers!!!) Together, they now run the Silken Snowflake Salon, and live in the loft apartment upstairs (I only realized afterwards that I'd forgotten to place the ceiling items, so I'll have to come back at another date).

2/12
<Record Not Available>
(I got hellaciously sick for no apparent reason the night before, and only got 4 hours of sleep as a result. I never got around to playing due to how much pain I was in...)

2/13 (very short day)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I'd buried on Friday; retrieved a Ringoid!
• Helped Mathilda apologize to Kitty after an arguement by acting as the messenger.
• Visited Paradise Planning briefly, checked out a few custom designs, and then ended up quitting early...
<I was still sick and in pain, and looking at any screen was making me woozy>

2/14 (yup, still sick)
• Isabelle announced that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three evening cicadas for a collectible.
• Opened my mailbox to find a LOT of Valentine's gifts (which made me feel bad, because I hadn't gotten any for anyone else...  )
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (who'd somehow dozed off while standing), and Pekoe (staying warm by staying inside).
• Got to buy new stuff from the Nooklings!
• Made a perfect snowman!  I was assured that a gift would be arriving in the mail tomorrow.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster...and was surprised to see that it was truly hot chocolate this time!  Now THAT'S a special Valentine!
• Witnessed Gayle try to catch a tiger beetle; she missed, sadly.
• Plucky was thinking about moving away, but I wasn't ready to see her go yet, so I convinced her to stick around for a little while longer.
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning; Merengue showed me how to make carrot-tops curry.
• Remembered at the last minute I still needed to get a present for Kitty (I remembered! It's a miracle! ), and so I ordered an Antique Vanity (I thought it would go nicely with her decor).
• It started to snow when I logged out... ❄.

2/15
• Literally only logged on to take the evening cicada model out of the mail, meet sincesome in the campsite (Moe the Cat),  and attend Kitty's birthday party.
<Finally got seen by the doctor today; it was still a LONG wait, but now I have medicine to help me get better>

2/16
• Isabelle warned of the risk involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was docked on the north beach. While I didn't get any art, I did get to buy a stage flame machine.
• Cleared out some space in my mailbox. Recieved a snowperson head from Sunday's snowman.
• Dug up an Arfoid and a Clatteroid that popped up from Sunday's snow.
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (staying warm by staying inside), and Pekoe (busy fishing), but didn't run into Rhonda at all...
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved a large snowflake, and a gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Accidentally wasted too much time IRL (I'd paused myself in the museum), and came back to find all the shops were closed for the night 
• Visited Paradise Planning; was immediately informed by Niko that the music festival was underway. Got some nice pictures.

2/17
• Isabelle announced that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out.
• Recieved a frozen sculpture in the mail from yesterday's snowman.
• Did things a little bit different today; I visited Harv's island first. Customized a few items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Visited Paradise Planning afterwards, bought some new clothing from Ostara Noir, and found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a suspicious cauldron. Found Alli in the crowd on the beach; I resolved to come back later today for her.
• Returned home, bought some new things from the Nooklings.
• Chatted with Patty (Wandering around the plaza with a net) and Rhonda (on her way home, as I'd accidentally kept her out too late). Everyone else was asleep by the time I reached their houses.
• Failed to make a perfect snowman... (Still got 2 large snowflakes from the others, though)
• Went back to work and completed Alli's Mushroom Forest!

2/18
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should you see someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed up on shore again. Luckily, it didn't take very long to find the missing phone components.
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters!
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (wandering around the hybrid gardens), Pekoe (sitting under a tree in the snow for some reason), and Patty (sitting on a bench in the plaza, enjoying some warm soup).
• Hit rocks to gather materials; found a gold nugget!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved a large snowflake, and was assured that a gift will be arriving in the mail tomorrow .
• Headed off to work. Chrissy and Cheri both popped up on the beach today; Francine and Bluebear both got roommates today! Both projects were renamed; the siblings' residence is "Twin-Lapin Fashion Co.", and the bear cubs' is "Berries & Cherries Confectionery" (the last word wouldn't fit, but that's still what I'm calling it).

2/19
• Isabelle announced that Slider was here today; I attended the show, and he played K.K. Lovers.
• Found Kitty exercising...in my yard... immediately after starting up. I did chat with her, but I still have no idea why she decided to work out in MY yard...
• Recieved a kaffiyeh in the mail from Gulliver, along with a frozen sculpture from yesterday's snowman.
• Chatted with Rhonda (who showed me how to make mushroom pizza), and Patty (attending Slider's snow), but never ran into Pekoe...
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and a gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited Harv's island, customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Visited Paradise Planning; bought some new things from Ostara Noir and checked out some custom designs.

2/20
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week.
• Recieved a three-tiered snowperson in the mail from yesterday's snowman.
• Ended up getting an impromptu visit from Gayle while putting some things into storage. I let her stick around for a little, she gave me an orange, and we played High-Card-Low-Card (I won a toy box).
• Bought a headband from the Able Sisters so I could catalogue the variant I was missing.
• Rex was thinking about moving away... I wasn't feeling ready for him to leave yet, so I asked him to stay (besides, I think Pekoe would be heartbroken if he left).
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home) and Patty (staying warm by staying inside), but didn't run into Pekoe or Rhonda at all...
• Later helped Kitty return a forgotten item to Patty...who'd already bought a duplicate, so I was the one who ended up with a flower sweater.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 2 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Had a LOT of stored-up fossils assessed... (and then they only sold for about 30k  bummer)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Visited Harv's island, customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Visited Paradise Planning, found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a vine outfit.


----------



## Bluebellie

I cleaned up flowers around my island. I was digging up ALOT. They were areas that were more or less completed, I just needed to fix up the flower aspect. I finally decorated the areas with some matching flowers, and all is complete. It should also help prevent lag. The game has been pretty unlaggy though, which is good.


----------



## Khaelis

I accomplished something pretty major today! I deleted my save file. I'm restarting on the 1st of March, and I am really looking forward to it.

Hopefully I can accomplish the next major thing: thinking of a name...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/21 (short day, bad time management) 
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today, buuuuut...  (I'll get to that in a moment) 
• Made a mad dash to Able's to check out their inventory before closing. Accidentally lost track of time, ended up returning to the game at 10:40pm (no Nook's Cranny time for me).
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board; looks like it's time to bring out the Festivale decorations! 
• Got helped by a dung beetle in making a snowman (made my job easier, he did). That being said, I made another perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Headed off to work; Ava got a fellow foodie chef as a roommate today. Goldie moved in with her, turning the Gastronomy Garden into their "Golden Fields Kitchen" (best thing I could come up with. 
• Also Merengue tried to teach me how to make pretzels for the second day in a row... but I learned the recipe days/weeks ago. 
• Logged off for the night... only to realize I'd forgotten to track down Flick (see, told ya I'd get back to it). So I went back and brought him three cicada shells for a collectible. Crisis averted! 
• Also checked my mailbox; recieved a frozen pillar from yesterday's snowman.


----------



## Giddy

Finally found a Venus flower basket~! Was worried I wouldn't have gotten it in time. planning to help a friend get his since he forgot to put it in his museum. 

I removed all my furniture and put it in storage. I'm slowly selling things to get more money to get the full storage. Just having a nice little sort out. 

I still don't really know how to design my island, but I'm planning to revisit some dream addresses for ideas and tips.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind again, my bad 


2/22
• Isabelle announced that Shione was experiencing a meteor shower; I made sure to stop and make wishes whenever I had the chance. 
• Took the cicada shell model out of the mail. Also recieved a frozen pillar from yesterday's snowman. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Ran into C.J. near the campgrounds. Today's fishing challenge was Freestyle; upon completion, I brought him three frogs for a collectible. 
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (staying warm by staying inside), Pekoe (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (playing with Gayle in the plaza). 
• Kitty also warned me that Mathilda was sick today, so I made sure to swing by the store and pick up some medicine for her.
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Ran into Celeste, who gave me a recipe for making a crewed spaceship. 
• Visited Harv's island and checked in with everyone, bought everything new/not yet catalogued (finally got my hands on some skull rugs, thanks to Saharah), and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Headed off to work, got one new project done: Flora's Fortress (as Flush as she is). Due to there being HIGHLY expensive items on display at the souvenir shop today, I ended up running around doing multiple remodeling jobs to pull together extra funds; I ended up visiting Whitney & Gwen (since I stil needed to fix their ceiling), Pango (I'd found a new pattern to try out for her spa), Alli, Victoria, Maddie, Celia, and Vesta. I ended up working late into the night, and was exhausted by the time I finished, but I was still able to get what I wanted. 

2/23 (snowing!)
• Isabelle made an official announcement about Festivale; I did some island decorating in preparation. 
• Took the frog model out of the mail. Also recieved another frozen pillar from yesterday's snowman. 
• Gathered star fragments from the beach; found a Pisces frag! 
• Chatted with Patty (out for a stroll), Rhonda (wandering around with a net...), Kitty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (who'd somehow managed to doze off while standing up).
• Found Gullivarrr passed out on the beach; found his phone near the southeast corner of the safety nets. 
• Dug up yesterday's gyroid fragment; retrieved a Dootoid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Made a perfect snowman, recieved 3 large snowflakes, and another gift will be arriving in the mail. 
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Headed off to work, completed one new project: Dotty's Fair Floral Greenhouse (in the process, I discovered she'd make for an adorable hedge witch). Also got to buy new things from Ostara Noir. I did start a project for Friga, but was dozing off while I worked, and so I had to table it and get some sleep. 

2/24 (short day due to poor time management) 
• Isabelle announced that Saharah was visiting...but I never got around to seeing her myself  Also ended up not getting to visit Nook's before closing. 
• Recieved a Pirate eyepatch in the mail from Gullivarrr, asking with a snowperson head from yesterday's snowman. 
• Decided to just head straight to work, finished Friga's Movie-Projection Palace! It turned out a lot better than I'd expected (even despite the struggle I had making her loft apartment on the second floor)!


I'll post today's report later!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's today's report, as promised! 


2/25 (goodbye, snow...)
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Annalisa the Anteater! (Honestly, she seems really sweet and adorable; but since I already have Gayle, Pekoe, and Rhonda as residents, she'd upset the villager balance even further. Shame, I kinda like her. Guess I'll just have to make her a vacation home the next time I see her) 
• Checked out some custom designs before tabling the game until later (I had a PT appointment to go to).
• Around 7pm, it apparently started to rain; upon returning, I made a mad dash for Able's and Nook's to check out stock before closing. Got to buy new stuff from both of them! (And then it stopped raining at 9pm)
• Began putting all of my frozen decor back into storage...
• Discovered that two of the snowmen were still standing! Recieved two large snowflakes. (Looks so weird without snow around them!)
• Chatted with Kitty (sitting in the grass) and Patty (out for a stroll), but never once ran into Pekoe or Rhonda...
• Visited Harv's island and customized a few things with Reese and Cyrus.
• Cleared a lot of excess winter clothing out of storage (I'd been planning to gift it to my villagers, but never got around to it...oops  ).
• Visited Paradise Planning, but didn't get any work done today. Still, I ran into Dotty, and she gifted me a yellow rose rug. And I also bought some new things from Wardell.


----------



## milraen

I finally decided to convert some of my (much too big) orchard into a little decorated area for the yuzu bath. I’m in the southern hem so I caved in and time travelled to winter! 
Im in love with my new little spot


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/26
• Isabelle announced that young spring bamboo had started popping up on the island. 
• Discovered that K.K. Slider was here today. I attended his show; he played K.K. Country. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (shopping at Able's), Kitty (attending Slider's show), Patty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (crafting a natural garden table).
• Swapped out my winter clover pattern for the greener version. 
• Ran around to gather up weeds and remove excess flower growth from yesterday's rain. 
• Recieved a large snowflake, and bade one final farewell to the last snowman of the season. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but no work was done today. Instead, I scrolled through some more custom designs.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

So much. I took a very long break. Now I'm back and iv changed almost everything in the past 3 days. I'm planning on getting molly soon, so Iv made an area for her house with a pond and bridge in front. I just need to add some ducks now.


----------



## Broccolo

So much has happened this week!  The snow has finally gone, only to be replaced by dirt, or whatever it is!  When will I see proper grass? 
I finally achieved a 3-star island on Tuesday, and K.K Slider performed the following day.  I went on a boat trip with Kapp'n and found Brewster.  He opened his coffee shop in the museum yesterday, and today I invited Margie there for a coffee!  Oh and I also saw Pascal for the first time!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

2/27 (raining) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week. 
• Dug up multiple gyroids, due to the past week's plentiful precipitation; found a Drummoid, a Babbloid, a Bubbloid, and a Petaloid.
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home) and Pekoe (making bread), but I never ran into Patty or Rhonda...
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Caught a tarantula that was lurking around the plaza. Found another one later that scared the crap outta Harry, but it disappeared into the brush before I could capture it. Harry was still relieved to see it gone. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Headed off to work, got one new project done: Ione's Diva Dwelling!  Since she also asked for me by name, Lottie paid me a little bit extra after the job was done. I'll admit, I had fun designing it, and she's an adorable villager (potential new resident considered). I also found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a golden vase, and got to buy some new things from Ostara Noir.


----------



## Khaelis

Not so much of an accomplishment, but something I'm looking forward to accomplishing later tonight. But,

I am REALLY looking forward to midnight tonight, going to be starting up my new island and I cannot wait to start fresh and play the year all over again.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I finally caught a stringfish and got the final Cast Master achievement (catching 100 fish in a row).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I caught a spider crab and hit the 300-mark for the "Mmm-Mmm-Miles!" achievement.


----------



## Khaelis

Well, since it will likely take me at least a week to set up my island journal thread, I figure I might as well post here in the meantime!

*March 1st on Ecruteak:*

Brand new island! My starting villagers are *Quinn* and *Billy*. Quinn will likely be a permanent villager, but I'm going to move her out once I unlock the campsite and move her back in with her card to get her original house, even though I could just make it myself once I unlock that ability. 

But the smaller stuff to happen,

I paid off my fees and have my house ready to be built tomorrow.
I've set up Blathers' tent.
Caught a lot of fish and bugs.
Did a lot of stuff to grind out Nook Miles for unlocks in the future. 
Made about 60,000 Bells.
First day, so not much I can do, but I've made some decent progress.


----------



## Red Cat

I caught my 5,000th bug today. I still have have almost 2,000 fish left to catch for 5,000 fish, so I doubt I'll ever get there.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I paid off the final loan (for the 500th time) on the main island Destiny without using the Stock Market.


----------



## Khaelis

How to spot the person who dislikes themselve greatly; figure 1:



VanitasFan26 said:


> I paid off the final loan (for the 500th time) on the main island Destiny without using the Stock Market.



A-are.. you OK?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Khaelis said:


> How to spot the person who dislikes themselve greatly; figure 1:
> 
> 
> 
> A-are.. you OK


I don't want to talk about it.......


----------



## TurnipBell20

I decorated another little spot on my island using custom design paths, blankets etc. I just recently found out about the possibilities one has with custom designs now. In the earlier games  I used other people‘s custom designs as well, but copying every single pixel of course wasn’t as quick and easy. Plus now there is the possibility to make parts of the design transparent which means paths etc. look good in every season. 

I unlocked Wardell‘s special catalog in the DLC. I didn’t even know that something like this existed, but it was a nice surprise. I am going to order some items from there everyday.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Today was definitely an eventful day in Disnytopia (3/2/22)
* I was casually swimming again to see my luck in encountering the last sea creature to completely finish my Critterpedia, and lo & behold..  the very first fast mover I chased down ended up being the umbrella octopus! I was definitely shocked & ecstatic 
* Then while I was swimming, I saw random shooting stars on my island! So I managed to catch a cluster, enough to snag me 10 wishes!  
* While I was gifting  all my villagers, I finally received a 2nd photo from Judy! She has been on my island forever (as a gift from my brother), but she was the only one of my OG villagers to not gift me back with a 2nd photo. My Marshal baby was pretty much right away since I started giving my villagers gifts again, then Sherb as a thank you for attending his birthday party, and then Raymond not too long after. But Judy, who I thought was my bestie, made me surely work for it!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I unlocked the Room Sketch app on most of my users on the main island. Yeah I know this is ridiculous, but I did it because I wanted to feel like being rewarded.


----------



## Khaelis

March 2nd on Ecruteak:

Caught and donated enough fish and bugs for the Museum to be built.
Collected enough material for the Shop to be built. 
Ran into Shino while island hopping for iron nuggets when I couldn't invite her due to not progressing enough (this one stung a bit).
Completed a fair bit of Nook Miles achievements. Saving up to mass purchase unlocks. 
_Took a break to play Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and got absolutely destroyed in the first race and went back to ACNH. oof._


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post the last two days, my bad 


2/28 (Festivale!!!)
• Got dressed up and styled my hair for dancing today! 
• Dug up a Thwopoid and a Tremoloid that popped up from yesterday's rain. 
• Made the rounds and chatted a bit with everyone I ran into. Everyone was wearing different colors then they were last year! (Except for Pashmina, Mathilda, and Rhonda, that is)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Said hi to Pavé! 
• Took a TRUCKLOAD of pictures.
• Visited Paradise Planning, but didn't get any work done. Instead, I perused through some more custom designs. 

3/1
• Isabelle warned of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was visiting today. While I didn't get to but any new art, I did get to buy a vehicle cabin seat.
• Put away the festivale decorations and tidied up the plaza area. 
• Chatted with Patty (enjoying tea in the plaza with Gayle) and Kitty (chilling at home), but never ran into Pekoe or Rhonda...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Plucky was thinking about moving away... I decided to keep her around a bit longer, as Shione's 2-year anniversary is only a few weeks away. 
• Got to buy new things from the Nooklings! 
• Headed off to work, completed one new project; Pietro's World of Dreams! Also found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a ruined decorated pillar. 
• Checked out even MORE custom designs. I've really gotta get around to making some more of my own...

3/2
• Isabelle announced that Kicks was in town today; bought some things to fill out my catalogue. 
• Recieved a candle set in the mail from Ingame Mom.
• (Due to poor time management and getting distracted, I missed the opportunity to visit the Able Sisters today  )
• Chatted with Rhonda (singing Marine Song  in her yard), Patty (out for a stroll), Kitty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (crafting a woodland wall).
• Visited Paradise Planning, didn't get anything done. Niko mentioned that the next music festival was coming up...


----------



## Shizaho

Caught my first Coelacanth today!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Shizaho said:


> View attachment 432319
> Caught my first Coelacanth today!


A true accomplishment!! Wow! I remember the struggle in ACNL to get those! You have to be QUICK. Great Job!!!


----------



## Lars

While i was inviting Ankha to my island, for... reasons...
She said, and i quote: ''Are you serious, Darling? The two of us, living here?'' all while she was blushing.

Hmmm...


----------



## xara

i haven’t played in so long help. 

*j**a**n**u**a**r**y* *1**1**t**h*
 checked the mail; received blue babouches from margie and the genuine valiant statue i bought from redd 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches, and rock materials 
 bought red wall-mounted neon lamps, a green baby bed and a familiar statue from redd
 caught some bugs 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from - got a black snowy sweater from lucky and a mint hawaiian-print apron from lolly 
 bought cardigan school uniform tops (cream, grey) and checkered sweater vests (berry red, light brown) from able’s 
 bought a blue banker’s lamp and 10 pieces of blue wrapping paper from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
 harvested my crops 
 put some stuff into storage 
 dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a blue arfoid and a black stelloid 
 got an apple jam recipe from whitney, a fruit salad recipe from lucky and a sugar crepe recipe from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 got an iron armour diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
 found and hit my daily money rock
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping and ordered a winter dormant volcano 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to bamboo island! i dug up bamboo shoots and a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1!) and found a bamboo-grove wall diy 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
 went to paradise planning and bought a blue outdoor folding table, exchanged 73,100 bells for 29,971 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine bench diy and got an apple tart recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the wall-mounted neon lamps, banker’s lamp, baby bed and outdoor folding table to the colour variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 withdrew bells from the ABD 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I got 100 pieces of fish bait from a trader, and I made some more food. Now I'm only 25 away from the final "Mmm-Mmm-Miles!" achievement. :]


----------



## BrokenSanity

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I got 100 pieces of fish bait from a trader, and I made some more food. Now I'm only 25 away from the final "Mmm-Mmm-Miles!" achievement. :]


Do you want free fruit to make some smoothies and other kinds that only take a couple pieces of fruit?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

BrokenSanity said:


> Do you want free fruit to make some smoothies and other kinds that only take a couple pieces of fruit?


Aww, you're too sweet! Yes, I'd like 50 of any fruit (excluding coconuts), please. :]


----------



## BrokenSanity

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Aww, you're too sweet! Yes, I'd like 50 of any fruit (excluding coconuts), please. :]


No problem my island or yours?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

BrokenSanity said:


> No problem my island or yours?


My island is fine! I'll DM you the dodo. ^^


----------



## xara

*january 12th*
 checked the mail; received a black rattan towel basket from beau, the familiar statue i bought from redd and the winter dormant volcano i ordered yesterday 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a green fishing vest from tiansheng, a navy blue quilted down jacket from lucky and black squared browline glasses from lolly 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
 bought steampunk dresses (black, purple) from able’s 
 bought a japanese-style meal from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 harvested my pear trees 
 made fish-and-chips 
 put stuff into storage  
 got a shell rug diy from sprinkle, a forbidden alter diy from lucky and a stone table diy from beau, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 got a project table diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found and learned the tree-stump rug diy!! 
 buried the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
 went to paradise planning and bought a blue simple vanity, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a ruined seat diy and got a spare mixed-fruits crepe recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and bought a fake valiant statue from redd 
 had cyrus customize the dormant volcano and simple vanity to the variants i’m missing 
 had katrina tell me my luck for the day; she told me my luck with belongings will improve 
 delivered a package to beau for tiansheng and got black full-body tights in return 
 lolly asked me for a freshwater fish, so i gave her a pre-caught piranha and got a black windbreaker in return 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Got some posters from a forum user, and I got the final "Mmm-Mmm-Miles!" achievement (thanks to another forum user who gave me some free apples). ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26

I finally got the Nook Shopping app on my 2nd resident on my 2nd island. Now I can finally do the Restarting process. This is going to take me a very long time to transfer all of my stuff to this character, put him on the main island on my other switch, and then move him to the new island on the 2nd switch as the new island representative.


----------



## Shawna

Moved Margie’s house

Gave Sylvia a gift and received the Lv. 2 True Friends Nook Miles achievement


----------



## xara

*j**a**n**u**a**r**y* *1**3**t**h*
 checked the mail; received a dark wood paper lantern from margie and the fake valiant statue i bought from redd yesterday
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a brown concierge uniform from tiansheng, a navy blue plain do-rag from lolly and a green dotted raincoat from lucky
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today
 crafted a hearth and a golden shovel
 checked nook’s to see what they were selling today and sold stuff to the twins
 dug up and got rid of flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
 placed more transparent patterns on the ground to try and prevent flower growth
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
 dug up a blue tremoloid and a brown crumploid
 dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a brown bwongoid and a purple babbloid
 lolly taught me how to make pear pie!
 got a golden gears diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 threw some stuff away
 put some stuff into storage
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island where i dug up a grey thwopoid and a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1!) and found a dark bamboo rug diy
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
 went to paradise planning and bought a light wood wood-shade lamp, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss rug diy and got a spare apple jam recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and bought a twinkling painting from redd
 had cyrus customize the wood-shade lamp to the colour variants i’m missing
 got a pear jam recipe from fauna, and a gold-nugget mining car diy from tiansheng, and added them to my spare diys pile
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Got distracted while progressing through Pokémon SP 


3/3 (raining)
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Goose the Chicken (had him as a random villager in Wild World years ago).
• Leif was here today, although I didn't buy anything.
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (making brown-sugar pound cake), and Pekoe (entertaining a guest: Harry), but never ran into Patty...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Headed off to work, completed one new project: Purrl's Kotatsu Citadel! (Another one of my past WW villagers!) Niko was thrilled that the music festival had started.

3/4
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should you find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed ashore again. Luckily, it didn't take very long to find his missing communicator parts.
• Removed some excess flower growth that had popped up from yesterday's rain.
• Only got to chat with Kitty today (making minestrone soup). I never ran into anyone else...
• Dug up an Arfoid and a Rumbloid that popped up due to yesterday's rainfall.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Visited Paradise Planning; the music festival was still in full swing. Got to buy some new stuff from Ostara Noir. Other than that, however, nothing else really got done.


----------



## KittenNoir

I kept re decorating my middle to back left side of my island has I had pulled it all apart so I could add the new 2.0 items and make it newer as I no longer liked my old design.


----------



## xara

*january 14th*
 checked the mail; received the twinkling painting i bought from redd yesterday 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got an orange tropical cut-and-sew tank from tiansheng, a grey cook’s coat from lucky and a berry red full-length maid gown from lolly 
 got a fossil doorplate diy from tiansheng, a cardboard sofa diy from audie and a peach wall diy from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a green large covered round table, 10 pieces of yellow wrapping paper and medicine from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam 
 made squid-ink curry 
 put stuff into storage 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a gold jingloid 
 whitney was sick today, so i brought her medicine and got a grey ribbons & hearts knit dress in return 
 got a gold helmet diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a moldy dress 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to crop island with carrots. i harvested all of the carrots, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a salade de carottes râpées recipe
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
 went to paradise planning and bought a red skateboard, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a bamboo partition diy and got a spare mushroom pizza recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and checked what redd is selling, but he’s unfortunately got fakes for the rest of the week
 has cyrus customize the large covered round table and skateboard to the colour variants i’m missing 
 withdrew bells from the ABD 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## VanitasFan26

It took me a very long while but I finally restarted my 2nd island and I renamed the new one "Yoake" which is "Daybreak" in Japanese. So I finally transferred my Resident from the 2nd island onto the main island. finally I transfered him to the new island on the 2nd switch after I deleted the other one. The one thing I enjoy about this is that you get to keep all of your stuff and you can also terraform in the beginning which is so much more refreshing than having to wait so long to unlock it.


----------



## xara

*january 15th*
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked the mail; received a letter from lucky 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought curry with rice from nook’s 
 dug up and got rid of flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
 placed more transparent patterns down to try and prevent further flower growth 
 dug up a yellow squeezoid and a green wallopoid
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a green aran-knit sweater from tiansheng, a blue patchwork tulip hat from lucky and a yellow light-up flower crown from lolly 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 harvested my pear trees 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown squeakoid
 got a cherry jelly recipe from agnes, and a fruit scones recipe from sprinkle, and added them to my spare diys pile
 got a shell table diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a pink sloppy sofa 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 put some stuff into storage 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to shooting star island! i made wishes, hit rocks for zodiac fragments, gathered up vines, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for star fragments and giant clams (i found 1), caught a suckerfish and found a lunar rover diy 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
 went to paradise planning and exchanged 66,600 bells for 29,970 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a suspicious cauldron diy and got a spare pickled veggies recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the ice-cream display and retro ice-cream case to the variants i’m missing
 fauna taught me how to make pumpkin cupcakes!  
 caught some bugs 
 caught lucky a damselfly and got a beige emblem blazer in return 
 crafted a glowing-moss boulder 
 sold stuff to the twins 
 listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. robot synth” 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## Khaelis

Well, last night was _very_ productive.

March 4 to March 5:

- Managed to find *Erik, Shino and Skye* last night for the three tutorial plots! Erik has moved in today.
- Paid off the first loan. 
- Caught a bit of fish and bugs.
- Bought my first real piece of art from Redd today. 
- Spoke with Harvey, can't wait to unlock the shops!

I'm still playing as I type this, but I'm mostly just catching fish and bugs to make some Bells for turnips tomorrow.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-Got the final "Greedy Weeder" achievement
-Hit the 10-mark point for the "K.K. Mania" achievement
-Used 100 pieces of fish bait to catch a golden trout (and failed)
-Went to some NMT islands, and got money rock + sister fruit island


----------



## MadisonBristol

I bought a Switch Lite today.


Created Melbourne, and my starters were Boots and Phoebe. One villager I don't like and one I like.
Did the beginning stuff. DIY classes, catching some fish and bugs, talking to my villagers.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/5
• Isabelle was pleased to announce that Slider was performing in the plaza today. I later attended the show; he played I Love You.
• Recieved a blue-and-red sombrero in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Ended up seeing what happens when you shake a spider out of a tree and then dig said tree up. It landed flat on the ground and looked so confused 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty (attending Slider's show), and Pekoe (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Later helped Kitty deliver a package to Gayle, after it'd been sent to the former's house on accident. Upon delivery, however, it turned out to be a surprise gift for ME. I ended up with a red windbreaker.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today, and Tommy also stopped by for a cup! 
• Finally decided to take Gayle aside and resign her house.
• Visited Paradise planning, did some weeding on the upper levels. Debated starting a new project, but ultimately changed my mind.


----------



## Bizhiins

I finally started playing again after a two month hiatus because I was playing BOTW instead.
But today, I finally:
Started working on my custom paths 
Crafted about 50 items for my island
Visited Harv’s island
Dug up and sold about 200 flowers that had grown all over my island due to the beautiful town ordinance
Talked to all of my villagers


----------



## VanitasFan26

I got the painful part of the game out of way where you have to decorate your entire island but lets just say I completed some of it minus some parts that are missing (bridges/inclines). You know what if you have vines they can use to climb up cliffs. Its so broken early in the game that they are so overpowered. Maybe I don't need to build inclines, although I may have to because this game does encourage to do it because of star rating. I guess I will use the vines as like blueprints as where the slopes are going to go (except for diagonal ones). So glad that the tutorial is no longer annoying like it was before now that I transferred my Resident from a past island.


----------



## Shawna

Finally got my favorite K.K. song from K.K. Slider: K.K. Oasis ^_^


----------



## Winter_Soldier

Finally caught the ore fish while going on a villager hunt!
Also got the 100 trees shaken stamp! 
Still on the villager hunt only doing 100 tickets before i auto fill.


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I went on a few little adventures:


Went and visited my sisters island cause she has like nothing unlocked hahah (She has had the game the same amount of time as me nearly 2 years)
Visited some islands today to collect and trade some more food recipes  I am so close to getting them all  
Kept working on parts of my island
checked my mail 
watered some flowers
sold some fish


----------



## maria110

I received Pompom's photo.  Rod had moved out so I went mystery island hopping and found Tutu on my 5th nook miles ticket.  I was super happy to invite Tutu to my island since she's new to me and very cute.


----------



## Autumn247

Designed Marina's vacation home in HHP
Designed the restaurant in HHP
Got coffee at Brewster's early in the morning, Mabel was there 
Bought a bunch of turnips from Daisy Mae 
That's it for now, I might get on later once my Switch charges and see what Redd is selling on Harv's Island


----------



## maria110

Received photo #260, from Plucky.  I can't wait to move her out since I let Colton leave to bring her to the island (she was at the campsite) and I miss Colton.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I planted flowers, I managed to place build and place the shop, I found 3 villagers on Nook Mile islands (Fauna, Walker, and Wendy), and finally I planted some bushes near the trees on layer 3. This was all done on the 2nd island: DA-3257-0055-1698


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I got the final "Bell Ringer" and "Sprout Out Loud" achievements. The ones I'm currently working on are "DIY Tools", "DIY Furniture", "Furniture Freshener", and "Rough-Hewn". Let me know if anyone wants any free fishing rods.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Got the final "Furniture Freshener" achievement, and got the 200-marks for the DIY Tools + Furniture achievements. (How am I supposed to craft a total of 1000 each?!)


----------



## MadisonBristol

I skipped around a few days since yesterday.


Built the bridge and 3 homes. I forgot that I hunt first then build houses, so I ended up with Simon (who I invited already just because I was confused and thought I needed to furnish the houses first), Victoria, and Daisy. Two villagers I don't want and one adorable villager. Plus from my starters, I only like Phoebe. Well at least 3 of my 5 default villagers with terrible houses will move out as soon as they ask.
Took stuff from my main island to give to myself. Mostly basic materials, extra fossils and art, and a couple extra things like a froggy chair and Tangy's photo. Later I'll probably get a few more things for myself like extra money, furniture, clothes, and Melba's photo.
Built my museum and donated everything I collected.
Paid off my home, getting the room expansion.


----------



## xara

*january 16th*
 checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a yellow-mum bag from sprinkle 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a monochromatic dotted wall from lolly, a pink fast-food cap from tiansheng and a blue aran-knit cap from lucky 
 got a salade de carottes râpées recipe from beau, a salad recipe from margie and an orange wall recipe from lucky, and added them to my spare diys pile
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
 caught some deep-sea creatures 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue boioingoid
 collected star fragments off the beach 
 delivered a package to beau for tiansheng and got a grey sweatshirt in return
 checked daisy mae’s turnip price, but decided not to buy any this week
 got a raccoon figurine diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 put some stuff into storage 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1) and found a cardboard sofa diy 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
 went to paradise planning and bought a silver moroccan tray table, exchanged 63,800 bells for 29,986 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss hood diy and got a spare fruit-topped pancakes recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the moroccan tray table to the variants i’m missing 
 completed some nook mile achievements


----------



## xara

*january 17th*
 checked the mail; received a letter from beau
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a white sand castle from tiansheng, lolly’s photo and a purple sweet potato soft-serve hat from lucky!! 
 caught some bugs 
 bought purple terry-cloth shorts from able’s
 bought a black dreamy wall rack from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
 completed some nook mile achievements 
 bought a medium-length gold dress-up doll from redd 
 made olive-flounder meunière 
 put some stuff into storage 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown babbloid
 got a giant teddy bear diy from sprinkle, a veggie cupcakes recipe from fauna and a pretty cosmos wreath diy from tiansheng, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 got a classic-library wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin; claimed some olive moroccan flooring 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 scanned in cyd’s amiibo card and invited him to the campsite, crafted him a clothesline and got a red plain do-rag in return. he’s officially moving in and kicking lolly out! 
 threw some stuff away 
 said farewell to lolly 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a round glowing-moss rug diy 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
 went to paradise planning and bought a black small café table and a dark wood wide display stand, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a woven-vines hat diy and got a spare pumpkin soup recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and bought a brown camo tote bag, a blue schoolbag and a brown panda backpack from kicks 
 bought a coffee-shop wall, hopscotch flooring and a light-wood flooring tile from saharah 
 had cyrus customize the small café table, dreamy wall rack, dress-up doll and wide display stand to the variants i’m missing 
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 customized lolly’s photo and added it to my photo wall


----------



## xara

*january 18th*
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked the mail; received a blue corner from tiansheng
 caught some bugs
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a green honeycomb-tile wall from tiansheng and a wheelchair from lucky
 completed some nook mile achievements
 bought a light blue light-up flower crown from able’s
 crafted a ruined seat
 bought 10 pieces of pink wrapping paper from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
 harvested my pear trees
 caught some deep-sea creatures
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue jingloid
 got a tomates al ajillo recipe from whitney, a clackercart diy from beau and a music stand diy from lucky, and added them to my spare diys pile
 got a nice branch diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a boot and a wooden-block chest 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 deposited bells into the ABD
 put some stuff into storage
 threw some stuff away
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a summer island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, collected summer shells off the beach and found a starry-sands flooring diy
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
 went to paradise planning and bought an orange lily-pad table, exchanged 66,600 bells for 29,970 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found and learned the gear apparatus diy and got a spare pizza margherita recipe from my restaurant’s chef!
 went to harv’s island and bought a genuine beautiful statue from redd
 had cyrus customize the lily-pad table to the variants i’m missing
 scanned in dom’s amiibo to invite him to the campsite for the 1st time, crafted him an iron frame and got a pink tropical cut-and-sew tank in return


----------



## VanitasFan26

I made a lot of progress on the new island (Yoake)

1. Resident Services was Built
2. A New Bridge was Made 
3. Campsite is under construction
4. I made all 3 homes for the 3 villagers that already moved in (Also changed their interiors because I still have HHP progress) 
5. Planted Flowers, Crops and Bushes 

DA-3257-0055-1698


----------



## deana

March 7  

-Isabelle announced that Leif is here! Just what I need to swap out some bushes. I bought a ton of hydrangea bushes to replace the now blooming camellia bushes, since I prefer out of season bushes
-Checked the mail, had some words of encouragement from Axel there 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Stopped by Nooks and Ables, I bought some stacked shoeboxes from Nooks
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Cleaned up overgrown flowers (always)
-Assessed and sold a bunch of spare fossils I had laying around on my beach ($$$)
-Completed some Nook miles tasks 
-Put away some remaining winter decorations from around the island 
-Stopped by the Roost for a coffee


----------



## xara

*january 19th*
 checked the mail; received slate flooring from whitney and the genuine beautiful statue i bought from redd yesterday 
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a natural floor seat from tiansheng and a yellow light-up flower crown from lucky 
 got a pear wardrobe diy from tiansheng, a pumpkin pound cake recipe from audie and a golden alter diy from beau, and added them to my spare diys pile 
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
 bought a black vintage sofa from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins 
 crafted a hedge standee 
 put some stuff into storage 
 completed some nook mile achievements 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 4 giant clams 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a black boioingoid
 cyd moved in today, so i stopped by his house to welcome him to axolotl! 
 got a bamboo wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a cute yellow wall
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with pumpkins. i harvested all the pumpkins, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a fish-and-chips recipe 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
 went to paradise planning and checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss headband diy and got a spare champiñones al ajillo recipe from my restaurant’s chef 
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the vintage sofa to the variants i’m missing 
 checked to see what redd is selling for the rest of the week, but he sadly only has fakes left 
 scanned in dom’s amiibo and invited him to the campsite for the second time, crafted him a plain wooden shop sign and got a blue tropical cut-and-sew tank in return 
 withdrew bells from the ABD


----------



## Khaelis

March 6 ~ March 7:

Yesterday, Shino moved into the second tutorial plot!
Today, Skye moved into the third and final tutorial plot!
Resident Services will be closed tomorrow to be reconstructed into a building.
Gulliver washed up on my beach (again) today, marking the second time I have helped him.
Donated a piece of art to the museum.
Bought 700 Turnips yesterday morning for 94 Bells each, and it looks like I either have a fluctuating or small spike pattern.
I'll probably be playing more later to catch bugs, catch fish and maybe go out and catch some sea creatures as well. I'll probably also go around chopping all my trees with the couple stone axes I made to gather lots and lots of wood for future use.

And I may start a small hybrid garden tonight or tomorrow as well.


----------



## WikiPlane48

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


Thing is, I have not played this yet!! I hope to get it soon...


----------



## Shawna

I was finally able to move Vic's house ._____.

Turns out, the reason I couldn't was because I had never spoken to him. XDDDD


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shawna said:


> I was finally able to move Vic's house ._____.
> 
> Turns out, the reason I couldn't was because I had never spoken to him. XDDDD


Thats kinda dumb how you have to speak a villager before you can even move their home. I never knew that was a thing.


----------



## Shawna

VanitasFan26 said:


> Thats kinda dumb how you have to speak a villager before you can even move their home. I never knew that was a thing.


Agreed .-.

It is also dumb that we cannot move empty plots. .-.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> Thats kinda dumb how you have to speak a villager before you can even move their home. I never knew that was a thing.


I think it's because Vic doesn't know you and you randomly want to move his house without his consent.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shawna said:


> Agreed .-.
> 
> It is also dumb that we cannot move empty plots. .-.


Since I started a new island I'll have to be very careful with my plots since I want to keep them for the villagers that I want back.


----------



## Shawna

BrokenSanity said:


> I think it's because Vic doesn't know you and you randomly want to move his house without his consent.


Eh.  I think it would be helpful if there was like a "meeting for the first time" dialogue during the moving cutscene.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> Since I started a new island I'll have to be very careful with my plots since I want to keep them for the villagers that I want back.


I wish move ins were manual, or at least the last vacant one. ;-;


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday, my bad 



3/6
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week.
• Gayle's house was finished today, so I stopped by to take a look. (Also got paid 1,000 miles) She appeared to love it, and it honestly looked SO much better than before. 
• Chatted with Patty (who had Rex over for a visit...), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (walking along the beach).
• Patty also told me that Pekoe was sick... I made sure to swing by the store and pick up some medicine for her. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Paradise planning, found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a golden urn. Didn't get any projects done; instead decided to craft some items I hadn't gotten around to making yet.

3/7
• Isabelle mentioned that Label was visiting today. After accepting her challenge (fairy-tale themed), I changed into a witch outfit, and passed with flying colors.I recieved a Labelle dress in thanks. 
• Completely forgot that I drank some juice earlier, and ended up breaking a rock with my shovel  (I did this to the SAME ROCK earlier this year) I went around covering up blank spots with clover patterns. Not only will this shut the accursed mole crickets up for a while (which is a nice bonus), but it will hopefully get the rock to show up again in the same spot...hopefully...
• Kitty wad thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!). I chatted with her for a little bit afterwards, hoping to make her feel better.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Chatted with Pekoe (out for a stroll) and Rhonda (walking along the beach), but I never ran into Patty at all...
• Found a lost bag near the plaza fountains. I'd planned on asking around to find the owner, but ended up finding her on the first try; it belonged to Pashmina. 
• Later helped Rhonda solve a delivery mistake by taking it to its actual recipient, Gayle...but then it turned out to be another surprise gift for me; I ended up with an attus robe. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making an Ironwood Clock! 
• Visited Paradise Planning, and ran into Joan at the hospital. She gave me 100 turnips. I also learned how to make frosted pretzels from Merengue. Also got a couple of cute shots of Bluebear and Cherri hanging out on the beach together.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I know it's not much but I wanted to say Megan just gave me her photo today! I'm pretty sure this was the shortest timeframe I got a photo, I don't remember when I invited Megan but it really feels like she's barely been here, as soon as I celebrate her birthday I'm gonna let her go.


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is long but this what I did on my 2nd island (I had to do time traveling because building these bridges and inclines took longer) 

1. I built more bridges and inclines 
2. The Campsite was completed 
3. The first campsite villager was Colton (he's alright) and he moved in
4. I invited the last 4 villagers which were Marina, Bruce, Sally, and Frett (they were found on Nook Mile Islands) 
5. K.K. Slider showed up after I gotten a 4 star rating (not too bad for the first attempt) 
6. I managed to get Brewster invited to the Museum 
7. I got a Good Luck Fortune from Katrina where my belongings improved and I did a lot of material gathering. 
8. I Built a Big Playground in front of Resident Services where the starters homes were. 

So yeah I had a pretty busy one.


----------



## Khaelis

March 8th:

Honestly, I didn't really do much today due to some stuff going on IRL as well as Resident Services being closed for construction, but I did manage to make a small profit off my 700 turnips since I sadly had a fluctuating pattern and I got a morning price of 114 and decided to sell.  Leif was also visiting today and happened to be selling mum seeds, so I decided to buy 10 of each to start a small hybrid garden to get some green mums.

Other than that, I did catch a few new fish and did some swimming for sea creatures for the museum. And I am likely to do some more clam collecting in an hour or two to prep them for catching the Stringfish (ugh), since that goes away in a couple weeks.  Hoping to get around 300 bait before I start. And hopefully it doesn't actually _*take*_ me 300+ bait like it did last time...


----------



## TalviSyreni

I spent most of yesterday afternoon redesigning my new farm area, so far it's looking good but until I add some fencing I won't know if the overall look will work. My goal is to have the new 2.0 crops alongside a pumpkin, mushroom and a star fragment patch.


----------



## ali.di.magix

A summary of work on my island for the past month:
- I essentially flattened and tore my island to bits. I couldn't remember what my plans were to progress with my island and I didn't like where it was going, so I've started rebuilding almost from scratch.
- I've more or less finished my campsite area, which was the only part of my island that I liked. I've fully decorated it now.
- I've moved 6/10 of my villagers houses, once again, liking the new layout much more now. Just gotta figure out where to put the remaining 4 villagers.
- flattened the area around my own house, not really sure where I want it situated for now lol
- cleaned up the excessive amount of flowers 
- upgraded my storage and unlocked everything on Harvs Island
- created a mini plaza outside resident services
- created a beachside pool/relaxation area which is almost complete
- done a lot of trading collecting recipes

Tl;Dr I've probably done more work on my island in the past month compared to the past 2 years lol


----------



## Imbri

Morning clean-up (sticks, weeds, etc.)
Finished my kitchen remodel. The house is updated for spring now.

This evening I'll check in with my villagers, hit the shops, and sell some fish to CJ.
I still have to update my treehouse to spring, but I might wait until tomorrow for that.


----------



## Valeris

Island hopping today I finally got Apollo. After going through numerous cows and apes, there he was. This might be the first time out of all the Nook Miles Tickets I've used he's shown up; if he has prior I don't remember. The downside is that I still want Genji and one of my other villagers will have to go to make room for him.


----------



## xara

*january 20t**h*
 checked the mail; received a black firefighter uniform from lucky
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today
 bought a silver tv with vcr from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
 made carpaccio di capesante
  completed some nook mile achievements, including “mmm-mmm-miles!” milestone #2!
 put some stuff into storage
 caught some deep-sea creatures
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a red heart sweater from tiansheng and a navy blue conductor’s jacket from lucky
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green whistloid
 did a treasure hunt with lucky and found the treasure (a blue gown coat) in time!
 got an orange rug diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 got a brown-sugar pound cake recipe from agnes, an apple tart recipe from fauna and a bamboo partition diy from cyd, and added them to my spare diys pile
 found and returned a lost journal to margie and got a grey baby romper in return
 checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for margie’s birthday on the 28th!
 checked the recycling bin; claimed a cardboard box
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 threw some stuff away
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to cherry blossom island. i caught a few petals, dug up a gyroid fragment, crafted a net, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1) and found a cherry-blossom pochette diy
 crafted a golden net
 buried and watered the gyroid fragment
 went to paradise planning and bought a bright bulletin board, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a ruined decorated pillar diy and got a spare pumpkin soup recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the tv with vcr and bulletin board to the variants i’m missing


----------



## Khaelis

Wednesday, March 9th:

Being honest, wasn't entirely motivated to play today, but kinda forced myself to start up the game and just enter braindead mode and just do random stuff. Few things I managed to do:

Bought out some Nook Miles stuff now that I have a completed Resident Services building.
Did Nook Miles+ tasks as they came.
Made 50 fishing bait (ugh)
Caught a few bugs and fish for the museum
Got stalked by Skye giving me several gifts over the coarse of two hours. 
Made the Campsite (pls give me Kyle, or just a wolf in general)
Now I'm just kinda vibing, might go for some more fishing bait tonight to make it an even 100.


----------



## Gaby

Finished Azalea’s jungle ruin house area and set up a cozy little tea area as well. I also made a convenience store-type of building on the other side of the island! Hopefully I will be done with my island this month


----------



## deana

March 9 

-Checked the mail, got a nice letter from Flo 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Ken was making a golden wall so I got the recipe for that, new recipe for me
-Gave wrapped fruits to Teddy, and he gave me a kung-fu tee
-Visited both shops, bought a fancy bathroom vanity from Nooks
-Sold some of my excess gyroids 
-Stopped by the Roost for a coffee
-Completed some Nook miles tasks 
-Being finally March and that I had time to play in the evening today, I was able to catch a Cherry Salmon and a Golden Trout for my museum, slowly slowly making progress on my museum completion


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Been a bit distracted lately; I've been working on my Pokemon BDSP progress and I keep forgetting to post 


3/8
• Isabelle announced that Kicks was visiting today; I got to buy some items I didn't have catalogued yet. I also made a mad dash for the Able Sisters to check out their inventory before closing. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (wandering around near the airport), and Pekoe (chilling at home), but never ran into Patty...
• Checked on the rock spot; it's not back yet... 
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for making pumpkin soup! 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but didn't get anything done. Did get a thank-you gift from Pietro, though.

3/9
• Isabelle advised us on what to do should we find someone unconscious on the beach; it turned out that Gullivarrr had washed up on shore again. I found the phone stuffed somewhere near the southern safety nets. 
• Found a gyroid on the beach! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pekoe (crafting a rose crown), and Patty (shopping at the Able Sisters), but I never ran into Kitty...
• Checked on the rock spot; it's STILL not back... 
• Noticed a tarantula lurking around the plaza fountains, but it scurried off before I could capture it. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• I'd initially planned on visiting Reese and Cyrus today, but due to getting distracted by other things, they had already turned in for the night. Instead, I visited Paradise Planning and proceeded to check out some custom designs.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Despite me feeling sick this is what I did on the 2nd island: 

1. I finally got the Able Sisters to be built 
2. I completed Harvs Plaza 

not much happened.


----------



## pauvon

payed off an incline. that's about it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Today was Judy's birthday, so I gave her a purple dreamy bear toy. I also got some hilarious dialogue from Ruby. :]


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Happy Mario day, everybody! 



3/10
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today. I brought him three freshwater Goby (gobies?) for a collectible. 
• Recieved a Pirate rug in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Ringoid!
• Found a lost bag in Gayle's yard. After asking around, I was able to return it to its owner: Pekoe.
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Patty (hanging out at home), Kitty (visiting Rex), and Pekoe (out for a stroll).
• Update: THE ROCK IS STILL NOT BACK 
• Was startled by the sudden appearance of shooting stars! I made wishes when I could. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a wooden music box! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Harv's island, finally got around to buying the new stock, and also customized a few things with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Visited Paradise Planning for a bit. Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss headband!


----------



## Bizhiins

I finally finished designing the inside of my house, all 6 rooms!
Visited all my villagers, Nook’s Cranny, Able Sisters, Kapp’n, and worked on placing my paths more.
I also explored the custom design app and found a lot of cute dresses and saved them. And explored a few random dream towns.


----------



## deana

March 10 

-Checked the mail, got a letter and some glasses from Cookie
-Redd was visiting so I stopped by his boat to see if he had anything I wanted, and he actually had some real art that I needed! I purchased a proper painting and an office cabinet 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Talked with my villagers 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Ken and he gave me a Robot Hero Tee in return, changed in to it right away
-Stopped by Nooks, bought a cruiser bike and a dreamy unicorn toy
-As part of my "actually work on the museum" plan I finally caught and donated a mole cricket! I play with the sound off quite often so this actually did take me going out of my way to catch one


----------



## TheDuke55

I used/made a qr code similar to the museum sign from NewLeaf. I have a close enough qr pattern for the sign art, the problem is it's kind of hard to pinpoint something that exactly looks like this for a furniture piece. I narrowed it down to poster stand, wide display stand, and painting stand (when you display qrs)

The poster stand is kind of smaller than I would hope and the wide display stand is nice, but way to big. If the bottom part was chopped off it would be great. Kind of disappointing, but I'm going to go back and see if I can make something else work.



Spoiler


----------



## deana

March 11 

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Tipper and the painting I bought from Redd
-Stopped by the museum to donate said painting
-Visited both shops
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Étoile and she gave me some wallpaper
-Harvested a fully grown money tree
-Decided to go on a Kapp'n tour today, he brought me to a snowy winter island 
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks 
-Stopped by the Roost for a coffee
-Spent more time working on my creatures list, I finally caught a barreleye! Don't know why that one took me so long, but it's another one for the museum


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/11 (short day) 
• Ended up logging on late, so I didn't get to check the shops 
• Witnessed Rex trying to catch a tiger beetle in the plaza, didn't work out too well.
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three red dragonflies for a collectible. 
• Took the freshwater goby model out of the mail. 
• Ran into Patty outside, but not anyone else. 
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a wooden table mirror.


----------



## Bizhiins

Today, I finally terraformed a pond and waterfall by my house that looks pretty natural. I also visited a few dream towns.
I’m keeping my town somewhat natural, but I’m surprised to see that a majority of towns I visit are heavily terraformed with tons of items outside. It’s not really what I want, but some of them do look really cool.


----------



## Red Cat

I had some insane fishing luck today. In nearly 2 years of playing NH on-and-off, I had caught only 3 barreleye and 3 mahi-mahi the entire time. Today I caught 3 barreleye and 4 mahi-mahi in a little over an hour. Now I can finally get those models from C.J.


----------



## Telula

*Finally *got a hold of a recycled paper bundle.  To me that's an accomplishment, lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Yesterday I only got to play briefly but I managed to replant all my crops in my new farm area which is really coming together, I just need to add the star fragments and mushroom portion of my farm for it all to come together. Then I just need to replant all my fruit trees for my orchard which I'm hoping will look good surrounding Diana's house to make the area look magical.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I dug up some gyroids and invited Moe to my island via amiibo! I am SO glad that Sylvia is finally leaving. XD


----------



## deana

March 13 

-Checked the mail, got my HHA score and a letter from Pecan 
-Found a lost item right outside my house which also happened to belong to Pecan so I returned that to her, she gave me a school uniform with ribbon
-Visited both shops but didn't buy anything today
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Talked to my villagers
-Ken was crafting open wooden shelves so I was able to learn a new recipe!
-Went on a Kapp'n tour
-Gave out wrapped fruits to Étoile and Ken, no photos from either of them yet
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks
-Caught a spider crab for the museum!! More progress


----------



## TheDuke55

I finished the dlc and I redid Hazel's room so that it matched her cute layout in NewLeaf with the patchwork series. Next on the list is Butch. His home is just awful and needs to go lol.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on my posting again 


3/12 (raining) 
• Isabelle announced that Slider was back in town; since I got to work early today, I'd have to come back later for the show. 
• Took the red dragonfly model out of the mail. Also recieved a DAL Pilot Jacket from Dodo Airlines.
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update; still nothing 
• Chatted with Patty (crafting a rose wreath) and Pekoe (out for a stroll), but never ran into Kitty or Rhonda...
• Crafted some items to sell. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Bought an outdoor kitchen from Nook's Cranny, as I didn't have it catalogued yet. 
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. Got to clean out some storage space in the process. 
• Visited Paradise Planning and did a little "remodeling"; I went back to Ione's house and fixed the problem with the wall decor in her bathroom (that went unnoticed the first time until after I'd already finished my work...).
• Went back home and attended Slider's show; he played DJ K.K.

3/13 (my brother's birthday!)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Ringoid! Also found a Tockoid and a Rattloid that had popped up because of yesterday's rain.
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a golden piggy bank), Patty (chilling at home), Pekoe (out for a stroll), and Kitty (wandering around the park).
• Rock update; STILL NO ROCK 
• Later ended up helping Kitty get her hands on a stinkbug.
• Decided to catch a bunch of different butterflies to release later at Paradise Planning...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk again! 
• Decided to buy some clothing from the Able Sisters to give as gifts later, and also got some more customization kits and wrapping paper from Nook's Cranny. 
• Went home and customized some items from storage to get them catalogued.
• Picked out, wrapped, and then delivered some gifts to my residents. 
• Headed off to work; released butterflies in the yards of Dotty, Francine & Chrissy,  Purrl, and Friga.

3/14 (Happy Pi Day, y'all!)
• Isabelle gave us tips on what to do should we ever find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed ashore again. It luckily didn't take very long to find the missing components. 
• Update: ...STILL...NO...ROCK!? 
• Chatted with Kitty and Rhonda (the latter was visiting the former), Patty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (staying indoors today).
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind. (With Shione's 2-year anniversary so close, I couldn't bear the thought of him leaving yet) 
. Visited Paradise Planning, did some "weeding". Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making hanging glowing moss, and Merengue showed me how to make veggie cupcakes. Also ordered some things from Wardell.


----------



## Autumn247

I forgot to post in here but yesterday I caught an ant for the first time after playing for 2 years and donated it to the museum.  I had accidentally left 200,000 bells worth of turnips outside on the ground and they rotted, I was frustrated that I lost all that money and didn't sell them for a profit but at least I got something out of it, one more bug closer to completing the bug portion of my museum!  I'm determined to complete it, I've never completed any part other than the fossils in any of the animal crossing games before.  I want to complete the entire museum this time


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Failed to post last night, as I rather stupidly binged the entire first half of *Reincarnated as a Slime* s2...  I'm gonna try not doing that again. 


3/15
• Isabelle warned us of the risk involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was visiting today. Although I didn't get to but any art, I did get to add the outdoor folding table to my catalogue...
• Recieved a purple tubeteika in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a festival-lantern set! 
• Update: *STILL NO ROCK*. I'm starting to think it's not coming back... 
• Found a lost planner outside Mathilda's house... I would've asked around to see who it belonged to, but I ended up bringing it straight to its owner on my first try; Mathilda had apparently been looking for it all morning. To my surprise, I ended up with a second copy of her photo! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Unexpectedly, Nook himself stopped by for a cup, too!
• Chatted with Patty (out for a stroll), Kitty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (hanging out in Kitty's yard for some reason), but never once ran into Rhonda...
• Ran around catching more bugs for Paradise Planning...
• Visited Harv's island and customized a few things with Reese and Cyrus. Also checked in with Kicks and Saharah, and bought anything new. 
• Headed off to work; released more butterflies into people's yards,  specifically in Pinky's, Francine & Chrissy's, and Maddie's. Got paid nicely for it (I should really start logging on earlier so I can catch different kinds of bugs...)

3/16
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three darner dragonflies for a collectible. (Also, I found him right outside my house, the second I walked out the door...)
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered more gifts to my residents. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (sitting in a patch of flowers), Patty (out for a stroll), Kitty (chilling at home), and Pekoe (wandering around the plaza).
• Visited Plucky, found her completely zonked out standing up, donut in hand 
• Got assaulted by a tarantula outside the plaza; I didn't swing fast enough 
• Pashmina showed me how to make salad! 
• Visited Paradise Planning, bought some stuff from the souvenir area. (Currently debating whether I should start a new project or update an older one...)

	Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2022

Oh yeah, also. 

Still no rock.


----------



## xara

*january 21st*
 checked the mail; received a black after-school jacket from agnes 
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today 
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a green do-rag from lucky and a brown viking helmet from tiansheng 
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
 harvested my pear trees 
 made a pear smoothie 
 completed some nook mile achievements 
 put some stuff into storage 
 dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a light brown scatteroid 
 whitney taught me how to make bread! 
 collected a gyroid fragment off of the beach 
 got a log stool diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 went on a treasure hunt with tiansheng and found the treasure (a white flower sweater) in time 
 checked the recycling bin 
 collected my daily bonus nook miles 
 checked nook shopping 
 threw some stuff away 
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a golden dishes diy 
 buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
 went to paradise planning and bought a green high chair, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a ruined arch diy and got a spare seafood pizza recipe from my restaurant’s chef 
 went to harv’s island and invited cyd to unlock his poster 
 had cyrus customize the high chair to the variants i’m missing 
 got a grass skirt diy from fauna, and a wooden chest diy from lucky, and added them to my spare diys pile


----------



## mouthrat

oh gosh, okay-
so this is today and yesterday and i'll explain why - i just recently got back into animal crossing after having not played for a month or so (we all know the feeling) and my island was a complete mess. here's a very satisfying list of everything i've done up until now:

cleaned up all my weeds
gathered all my fossils and gyroids
harvested my crops and fruits
upgraded my house
got the nook shopping app
terraformed a bunch
caught all the critters leaving at the end of the month
got my nook terminal streak back on track
designed a home in hhp
and of course, got a cup of joe at the roost <3
it's been fun, tiring, and all so very familiar. i love this game, but i hate what it does to me T_T


----------



## VanitasFan26

I've made a 8th resident on my main island Destiny (yeah I'm crazy but I kinda love doing this) and I am going to fully upgrade it to the 8th and final home I can put on the island.


----------



## deana

March 17 

-Checked the mail, a nice letter from Étoile with a clock 
-Redd was visiting the island today so I rushed over to see what he had. I bought a real robust statue from him which I also need for my museum! Very excited about that!
-Visited both shops, there was a pink froggy chair at Nooks so naturally I had to buy it
-Talked to my villagers
-Pecan taught me the recipe for carrot scones!
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Coffee at the Roost, Blathers also stopped in for a coffee 
-Went to Harv's island (I have been too lazy to visit recently lol) bought a bag and some socks from Kicks and got my fortune told by Katrina
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Teddy and Étoile but still no photos from them 
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## xara

*january 22nd*
 checked the mail; received a letter from agnes
 talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a purple tiny party cap from tiansheng, a white windbreaker from lucky and a dreamy plaid puffed-sleeve shirt from cyd
 collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
 dug up my daily fossils and money spot
 checked able’s to see what they were selling today
 completed some nook mile achievements
 bought a gold elegant chair, a black backlit sign and 10 pieces of gold wrapping paper from nook’s
 checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
 dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a black oinkoid and a brown twangoid
 got a snack bread recipe from lucky, a birdhouse diy from sprinkle and a mixed-fruits crepe recipe from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile
 caught a red snapper
 collected a gyroid fragment off of the beach
 caught a wharf roach for cyd and got a purple shaded floor lamp in return
 got a stacked bottle crates diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
 checked the recycling bin
 collected my daily bonus nook miles
 checked nook shopping
 put some stuff into storage
 threw some stuff away
 went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a signpost diy
 buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island
 went to paradise planning and bought a black hanging guide sign and a pink dreamy unicorn toy, exchanged 68,100 bells for 29,964 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine garland diy and got a spare pound cake recipe from my restaurant’s chef
 went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the elegant chair, backlit sign, hanging guide sign and dreamy unicorn toy to the variants i’m missing
 withdrew bells from the ABD
 listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. hop”, the last new song of his i needed! my music catalog is once again complete :’)


----------



## KittenNoir

Last Night/Early morning I did the following:


Checked my mail
watered all of my garden 
went and visited my islanders
checked the shops
kept terraforming
sold a few items 
sold some fish
placed some décor at my islanders houses 
added a cute little photo to the front of each of my islanders home so when I have visitors they can come and chat


----------



## Nodokana

- Checked mail box
- Found daily message bottle on beach
- Hit rocks
- Crafted items and cooked
- Customized items
- Found gyroids by time traveling since it rained on my island
- Sold some items to Nooks
- Bought items at Nooks
- Bought nook mile items
- Completed some nook miles achievements
- Participated in group stretching. 
- Cleaned up extra flowers.
- Cleaned up storage to make room for more.
- Picked up seashells
- Went with Kapp'n to a mystery island
- Went to Harv's island. Got Cyrus to refurbish some 2.0 items.
- Bought wallpaper and flooring from Sahara.
- Went to work. Decorated a house.
- Found another message bottle in HHP.
- Transferred items between islands
- Decorated around houses and beach
- Redecorated some rooms.
- Transferred a character into a different island
- Made another character.
- Set up tent. Raised 5,000 nook miles to upgrade to house.
- Time travelled to fully upgrade house.
- Planted fruit trees. Moved and chopped trees. 
- Bought hair colors and new hairstyles with nook miles
- Changed new character's appearance.
- Traded
- Moved around villager houses and character houses. Started to work on neighborhoods. 
- Downloaded new codes and placed around island 
- Moved Nooks to another area
- Started working on farm area. Wheat galore lol. 
- Made 2 land bridges
- Terraformed. Started to flatten part of island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Finally got the Nook's Cranny Shop upgraded on the 2nd Island.


----------



## Pokeking

I didn't get to play yesterday because I was out of town and got back later and my Switch time went to play the two new cups in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. Today, I've done my Nook Mile+ items that have a multiplier,  I got two new DIY cards: Salad and Peach Smoothie,  I somewhat recreated the Tomato Juice shirt from Dobutsu no Mori, and listened to another K.K. Slider song.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post again 


3/17
• Isabelle announced that Saharah was here visiting today; as usual, I bought her completely out. 
• Took the darner dragonfly model out of the mail. 
• Caught a bunch of butterflies to use in vacation home designs...
• Update: still no rock...
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (sitting under a tree), and Pekoe (staying indoors today), but never once ran into Rhonda...
• Helped Pashmina apologize to Pekoe after they had a fight by delivering an apology gift in her stead. Pekoe ended up with a pair of green fishing waders. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Caught a tarantula that'd been lurking around outside Pekoe's house...
• Bought a creepy skeleton from Nook's Cranny (looks like I'm getting a jump start on Halloween prep this year  )
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, added some more butterflies to Dotty and Purrl's yards. 

3/18
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was visiting today; I got to buy some new things and fill out some more of my catalogue. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (relaxing in her yard), Patty (out for a stroll), Kitty (cooking, taught me how to make plain scones), and Pekoe (chilling at home).
• Update: still no rock...
• Later helped Pekoe get her hands on a horse mackerel by catching one for her. 
• Caught a LOT more butterflies for Paradise Planning...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but I didn't get any work done... Instead, all 12 butterflies I'd caught today went straight into storage for later. 

3/19
• Finally remembered that yesterday, Patty had mentioned that Gayle was sick...and realized I'd forgotten about it entirely  I grabbed some medicine out of storage and went straight to her house. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (making thumbprint jam cookies), Patty (out for a stroll), Pekoe (attending Slider's show; I realized I didn't pay attention to Isabelle's announcements today...), and Kitty (shopping at the Able Sisters).
• Update: STILL no rock. At this point, I'm pretty sure it's not coming back...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but no work got done today. Although, Niko mentioned that it was almost time for the music festival...


----------



## Pixiebelle

*20/3/22*

dailies: fossils, rocks, money & item trees, recipe bottle etc.
learnt 3 new recipes
caught wasps
caught sea critters
s t r e t c h e d
coffee @ Brewster's
Kapp'n's island tour
dug up gyroids & planted fragments
spoke/gave gift to each resident
registered new K.K. track
opened letter from Marina
S rank from HHA evaluation
bought turnips from Daisy Mae
bought white mums from Leif
got a fortune telling from Katrina
checked Redd's - both fakes u_u
caught & donated coelacanth to museum (_finally_)
sold a bunch of clothes & shells to the twins
made a turnip salad
went to Bob's & won card game


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

*3/20 (Year 3! Let's GOOOOOOO) *
• Today's HHA S-rank (first one "this year", technically  ) puts us at 227,202 points, the same as last week. Which reminded me that I gotta think of a design for the back room for this spring...
• Changed clothes, back into my signature striped shirt and bandana! 
• Changed my door decoration in preparation for Easter. 
• Caught a veritable TRUCKLOAD of butterflies for Paradise Planning, also managed to catch a few honeybees and a ladybug! 
• Ended up having Patty over for an impromptu visit; to kill some time while she explored the house, I checked out some custom designs on my phone. Ended up with a differently-colored samurai hakama!
• Plucky gave me some instructions for making a tension-pole rack! 
• Chatted with Patty (out for a stroll), Pekoe (who had Rex over visiting, which made me feel like I'd crashed a date), Rhonda (enjoying a coffee in the park), and Kitty (out and about).
• Later helped Pekoe track down a bag that she'd lost while shopping; somehow, it ended up smack dab in the middle of Pashmina's yard. Upon returning it, I reached one heck of a reward; after two long years, I finally earned Pekoe's photo!!!  Huzzah!!!  
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! (This year's already off to a good start!  ) Blathers stopped by too, probably trying to wake himself up enough to function. 
• Made an anniversary post on the bulletin board! 
• Witnessed Rhonda try--and sadly fail--to catch a tiger beetle.
• Later helped Pashmina get her hands on a black bass by catching one for her. It took me AT LEAST an hour to finally track one down and catch it... (at least I got to catch more bugs in the process) 
• Pekoe flagged me down herself and gave me a traditional tea set. I'm still just so jazzed that I finally got her photo! 
• Headed off to work; the music festival was in full swing! Merengue showed me how to make potato curry, I got to buy some festival apparel from Ostara Noir, and I got two new projects "done": Punchy's Vacation-Home Treat and Sasha's Moon-Shot Manor. 
• (Note, the quotations are there because my creative juices ran out halfway through both projects, so I didn't give them a proper 100% effort and kinda gave up. I do plan to go back and fix them up,  and Sasha may very well just end up being Julian's roommate instead)
• Those two homes brought me up to 70 total! We had a little party at Café de Terrezia to celebrate.


----------



## maria110

I made a castle area on my newly reset island.  It looks okay but not great.  I need to figure out how I can improve it.  I added another incline as well.  I might end up terraforming the entirety of the 2nd and 3rd levels to change the layout of them.  I'm not sure yet. Then again, if I end up not liking it, I can always reset again.  I'm thinking of doing a colorful fairy tale theme with the castle pieces in pink and the pastel plaza set and some of the medieval building sides.  Maybe lots of colorful flowers too.  And small waterways.  Then for fall, a gothic Halloween theme again.


----------



## JoJoCan

WikiPlane48 said:


> Thing is, I have not played this yet!! I hope to get it soon...


Wow! I'm sure you might like it, but to me it's not as fun as New Leaf was


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

My phone died before I could post yesterday's report... 
At the very least, they're both short entries 

3/21
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Curly the Pig. 
• Recieved a pair of Paradise Planning sandals in the mail from Wardell.
• Found Gullivarrr passed out on the beach; luckily for me, it didn't take very long to find his missing phone. Ran into Pascal in the process, and got a pearl from him. 
• Chatted with Kitty (making orange pie) and Patty (out for a stroll), but I never ran into Rhonda...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, music festival still going. Talked to Joan at the hospital (got 30 turnips), did some weeding on the island's upper levels, and found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a woven-vine pochette!

3/22
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three damselflies for a collectible (and sold him the tarantula from last week).
• Recieved a Pirate-treasure robe in the mail from Gullivarrr.
• Chatted with Patty (wandering around in Harry's yard for some reason) and Kitty (stretching with Mathilda and Pekoe in the plaza), but once again missed Rhonda...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster...and finally got to see Resetti!  (I've actually missed seeing him around!) Had a nice chat with him!
• Visited Paradise Planning for a little bit, and Merengue showed me how to make pumpkin curry!


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished two tiny areas I been meaning to finish forever. Usually when I see the area is almost complete, I move into a whole new area and do mayor work there, and always forget to come back to those. Today I finished a couple small spaces that just needed finishing touches. I also started some new areas and left the finishing touches for another day. Little steps.


----------



## Rosch

Quinn has left the island and I went island hopping today. I was hoping to get a snooty, but I found Frett on my 2nd island. So I impulsively invited him. He's actually quite adorable. His facial expressions are cute.


----------



## windfalldodo

The only thing I did with my island was clean up dropped items that I had to customise at Harvs Island. Glad I got it done though, even if there are still a lot of items I want to expand my catalogue with.  
Happy greetings and visits with villagers too, I especially love having Molly, Beau and Shino on my island as they are my favorite villagers in the game.


----------



## deana

March 22 

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Erik and the Robust statue that I bought from Redd. Went to the museum right after to donate it!
-Talked to my villagers
-Found Flo sick at home so I brought her some medicine and she gave me a baseball cap as a thank you
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Went on a Kapp'n tour, it was an island of carrots and I also found a new recipe there for salad-stuffed tomato
-Gave wrapped fruits to Ken and he gave me HIS PHOTO!!  I also gave some fruits to Teddy who gave me a magic kit
-Shopping at Nooks, bought some more wrapping paper and an ice-cream display
-Went to Harv's island to shop and get my fortune told 
-Cleaned up some flowers as usual 
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks 
-Stopped by the Roost for a coffee


----------



## TheDuke55

I managed to buy the colorful stage lights (the furniture piece that's low and to the ground) was looking to get that for a while and now I got it since it's in Wardell's catalogue.


----------



## KittenNoir

I woke up early today on my day off and did the following: 


Cleaned up a few weeds I have missed 
Watered the rose gardens 
Cleaned my beach as there was a few items just lying around 
Went and greeted my islanders 
Did a trade with a lovely user on here 
Went fishing 
Checked out the shops


----------



## S.J.

I finally had a chance to play today, which I'm super excited about!  Today, I:

 Checked the stock and turnip prices at Nook's
 Checked Able's
 Looked for a bottle on the beach, but couldn't find it?
 Cleaned up some weeds!
 Leif was visiting, so I stocked up on shrubs 
 Talked to my villagers! Gayle mentioned moving, but I couldn't let her do that! 
 Went to HHP and finished Wolfgang's Rock n' Roll arena. I sort of wish I chose his theme myself, but it came out fine.
 Reached Superstar Designer rank!  (and changed my work outfit)
 Shopped at HHP, looked around the beach for a DIY. It was a simple DIY work bench 
 Made a little Ranch for Tipper.


----------



## Autumn247

Bought an authentic painting from Redd that I need for my museum, he was on my island today
Bought a bunch of stuff in Nook's Cranny, a whirlpool bath, a Moroccan footrest, and something else I can't remember exactly
Bought some stuff at at HHP office
Got a recipe for salad from Marshal, it was a new one for me so I'm happy about that
Got the recipe on the beach on my island, and the recipe on the HHP island, both were ones I've already learned so I put them in storage with the rest so I can do a DIY recipe giveaway on here at some point
Started picking my fruit to sell, because I'm down to under like 45,000 bells in the bank and that's it lol I need to start working on getting more bells
Went to Brewster's for coffee, and Ellie was there too
Cookie said she wanted to move, and I said no, she's not allowed to leave my island right now haha


----------



## KittenNoir

I have the morning off so I am spending it playing animal crossing 


Checked my mail 
visited the only islander of mine that is awake early this morning haha which is Buck doing a workout
watered the flower garden out the front of my house
planted some more flowers at the very back of my island
went fishing ( I am so close to having collect them all)


----------



## stitchmaker

March 22
Celebrated Paula birthday and found new things in the shop.
Player 2 found the DAL Airplane in the Mail.
Player 3 helped Gulliver for the 10th time.

2nd Island 
Player 4th found 2 new DIY.  One more Glowing Moss Recipe to go and those Recipes will be complete for both Islands.


----------



## maria110

I started tearing down my main island so that I can make changes to it.  I'm not even sure what the changes are going to be exactly  but I've started acquiring castle pieces in pink and blue/white.  I'm thinking of making a kingdom of castles.


----------



## S.J.

Played ACNH two days in a row, which hasn't happened in ages.  I forgot to mention yesterday that I checked the bulletin board and Louie's birthday is coming up on Saturday! 

Today, I:
 Talked to all of my villagers. Victoria really wanted to buy a dragonfly, and insisted they were very cute, so I obliged.
 Collected the beach DIY
 Some more weeding!
 Checked Nook's and Able's. Turnip prices were 652 Bells, but I didn't buy turnips on Sunday, and that price is just going to waste!  It's my first time seeing a price above ~160.
 I thought I'd redecorate Rhonda's house as she had a starter house, but it turns out I had already done it and forgot! Instead I started decorating Patty's house. 
 Flick was here so I did some bug catching and sold them, and also ordered a Monarch butterfly commission from him.


----------



## windfalldodo

Today, I got Chrissy the peppy bunny rabbit for my island! Love her. I literally went through 150 NMTs looking for her and finally had to adopt her instead. Haha. I met some really great characters on the islands though, Julian and Merengue included. 
I am still going through my catalog and customising them at Harvs Island, I kind of enjoy making the effort as I get to look at all the different color versions of the furniture - even more than I thought it was. ^^


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/24
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; I brought him three loaches for a collectible. Later on, I completed his Small-fry Fishing Challenge. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (taking a nap in the grass), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Patty (wandering around in the plaza).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Whirroid!
• Plucky decided I needed a pinafore...
• Update: the rock has FINALLY reappeared... but in the park instead  I broke it down and then covered up that spot. Hopefully it'll reappear in its original spot soon...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Popped a balloon and found instructions inside for making a light bamboo bath mat! 
• Visited Paradise Planning for a bit; found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss jar, Merengue taught me how to make veggie quiche, and bought some new items from Wardell. 
• Crafted some items I hadn't gotten around to making until now.


----------



## xara

i swear, i’ll get caught up one of these days. 

_* january 23rd *_
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a black marble-dots tee from audie
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a grey baby romper from tiansheng, a brown loungewear shirt from lucky and a diamonds jockey uniform from cyd
♡ got an angled signpost diy from beau, a cherry jam recipe from agnes and a salad recipe from audie, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ bought a red loungewear shirt from able’s
♡ crafted a ringtoss, a vine ladder set-up kit and a ladder
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ checked nook’s to see what they were selling and sold stuff to the twins
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
♡ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a purple bloopoid and a brown bwongoid
♡ bought 3400 turnips from daisy mae
♡ deposited bells into the ABD
♡ returned something to tiansheng for cyd
♡ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
♡ got a cherry umbrella diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles
♡ checked nook shopping
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to an autumn island. i gathered up acorns, caught maple leaves, dug up a gyroid fragment, caught a sturgeon, checked the beach for giant clams and found a tree’s bounty little tree diy
♡ buried the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine garland diy and got a spare tomato juice recipe from lionel, my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and scanned cyrus, pete, mr. resetti, timmy, saharah, kicks, daisy mae, mabel, gulliver, wisp, wardell, lottie, dj k.k., tommy, nat and dr. shrunk’s amiibos to unlock their posters
♡ had cyrus customize the plant partition and bubble machine to the variants i’m missing


----------



## deana

March 25 

-We have a visitor staying in the campsite! Rushed over there first thing of course and it was Apple who was camping! I said hello but didn't invite her to live on our island
-Checked the mail, got a letter from Teddy
-Talked to my villagers
-Erik taught me a new recipe for a peach smoothie
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Pecan, she gave me a worker's jacket
-I found Saharah out wandering around so I bought one of everything that she brought with her today
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Checked out both shops, bought a tablet device from Nooks
-Spent a LONG time gathering manila clams and crafting fish bait
-After 9pm I started diving as I search for the elusive firefly squid, but I was actually able to find one really quickly today! It's taken me a few days to get one but that's one more creature for my museum
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks 
-Finished my day with a coffee at the Roost, Tipper was also there enjoying a coffee


----------



## KittenNoir

Worked a long day today so I only played for a bit... I did the following:


Checked the shops and bought some new shoes 
Changed my hair style (I'm thinking of changing the colour too cause why not haha)
watered my rose garden in front of my home
watered the front entrance garden area
cleaned up my beaches and sold items I just had lying around due to me moving my whole island around
Visited my islanders to check on them to see how they are doing
caught a few bugs
went to have a coffee


----------



## xara

*january 24th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a kids’ board game from beau and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got navy blue mariachi clothing from tiansheng, a green café uniform from cyd and a diamonds jockey uniform from lucky 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ dug up and got rid of flowers that grew from yesterday’s snowfall
♡ placed some more transparent designs on the ground to try and combat further flower growth 
♡ bought diapers (all variants) from able’s 
♡ bought an empress-tree wood stair dresser from nook’s, checked the morning turnip price and sold stuff to the twins 
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
♡ harvested my pear trees
♡ delivered a package to audie for lucky and got a table lamp in return 
♡ returned a lost planner to whitney and got red skiwear in return 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a brown wallopoid
♡ dug up a brown drummoid and a blue ringoid
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ bought a yellow kitchen mat, a blue medium round mat and a blue dotted rug from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a meadow vista 
♡ got a golden dharma diy from cyd, a pizza margherita recipe from fauna and a nice branch diy from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
♡ shot down a balloon and got 5 pieces of clay 
♡ got a bamboo hat diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin 
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping 
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD 
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found and learned the glowing-moss jar diy! 
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
♡ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 73,100 bells for 29,971 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found an unglazed dish set diy and got a spare pretzels recipe from my restaurant’s chef 
♡ went to harv’s island and scanned poppy and prince’s amiibos to unlock their posters (i didn’t think to do so while they actually lived on my island lol) 
♡ bought a green camo tote bag and a green delivery bag from kicks 
♡ checked to see what redd is selling this week, but he’s unfortunately only got fakes 
♡ had cyrus customize the stair dresser and artsy chair to the variants i’m missing 
♡ checked nook’s afternoon turnip price


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally stopped procrastinating over rebuilding my orchard after I tore it down to make a larger farm area. So far I’m liking what I’ve done by re-placing the path, adding some mush lamps and replanting all my fruit trees. Up next is working out the placement of two villager houses within the orchard. As always though I’ll think it over for another month or so before I fully commit and head to Tom Nook about moving villager homes.


----------



## maria110

I received photo #275, from Tutu.  I did a lot of time traveling, gave many wrapped gifts, and moved some buildings.  When Pango moved away, I found Gayle on a mystery island.  Very happy to have found Gayle.  On the other island, Cyd offered to move and I found PeeWee on a mystery island.  I'm inviting a lot of villagers from my less fav species but liking them all: eagles, gorillas, rhinos, hippos, and alligators.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2022

I don't usually give gifts to Raymond and Reneigh since I already have their photos, but once in awhile I do.  I gifted both of them wrapped fruit over the last couples days and both of them gave me their photos again.  So I have about 4 Raymond photos and 3 Reneigh photos now.  <3


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night 

3/25
• Logged on late, so the first thing I did was head over to the Able Sisters to check out stock before closing time. 
• Isabelle announced that Label was visiting today. I completed her Fairy Tale fashion challenge and passed with flying colors, receiving a Labelle skirt in thanks. (She'd given me a "school uniform with necktie" to with with initially; I guess getting isekai'd counts as Fairy Tale these days  )
• Took the loach model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty (making carpaccio di capesante), and Rhonda (exercising in the plaza).
• Popped a balloon and found instructions inside for making a yellow bamboo mat! 
• The rock reappeared again, this time next to Pekoe's house...  I broke it and covered up the spot. Let's hope the third time's the charm...
• Later, Pashmina asked me if I could help her deliver an apology gift to Rex after the two had gotten into an arguement. Due to how late it was at the time, though, I opted to deliver it tomorrow instead.
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, and Merengue taught me how to make mixed-fruits pie! 

I'll post today's report later, once I get it done!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's today's report, as promised! 

3/26
• Isabelle announced that K.K. Slider was back in town. Later, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Mambo. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Rock Update: no new appearances so far...
• Delivered Pashmina's apology gift to Rex; he ended up with a yellow caterpillar costume.
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Only managed to chat with Kitty today (at Slider's show), as I didn't run into Patty or Rhonda even once...
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but no work got done today. Instead, I browsed through some more custom designs...


----------



## roserk

I bought a castle wall finally,  it's hard to get bells.


----------



## MomoBean

Caught char, golden trout, and stringfish. Just two more fish to complete my fish critterpedia!


----------



## xara

*january 25th* 
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ checked the mail; received an essay set from fauna
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a grey-striped wall from tiansheng, a  green coatigan from lucky and a pink short peacoat from cyd
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
♡ bought 10 pieces of yellow wrapping paper from nook’s, checked the morning turnip price and sold stuff to the twins
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
♡ caught some deep-sea creatures
♡ caught some bugs
♡ shot down a balloon and got 5,000 bells
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a white stelloid
♡ got a jarred mushrooms recipe from whitney, a pear jam recipe from agnes and a pumpkin cupcakes recipe from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ lucky asked me for an ocean fish, so i gave him a pre-caught saw shark and got a green short-sleeved uniform top in return
♡ caught a blue marlin, learned the carpaccio di marlin blu recipe and added the fish to the pile of critters i’m saving to commission models of!
♡ got a wooden-mosaic wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ caught an olive flounder
♡ checked the recycling bin
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles
♡ checked nook shopping
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment, caught a few bugs, harvested a palm tree (accidentally lol), checked the beach for giant clams and found an unglazed dish set diy
♡ buried the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 65,200 bells for 29,992 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a wooden end table diy and got a spare orange pound cake recipe from my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and bought a limestone-cave wall, gym flooring and a white-wood flooring tile from saharah
♡ had cyrus customize the basic school chair and crew member’s seat to the variants i’m missing
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD
♡ checked the afternoon turnip price


----------



## S.J.

I've played daily for the last four days (and plan to play today, which will make it five days). Here's my update for the past two days:

 I finally checked the mail and stored all of my items in the storage! My mailbox had enough in it to fill my pockets completely, plus some more.
 Checked Nook's and Able's for new items on both days. 
 Spoke to my villagers every day! It's nice to not hear them say they've missed me because I've been gone too long! 
 Kick's was here, and I made sure to buy something from him! 
 Checked the turnip prices (<100 bells).
 Collected the bottles from the beaches of my island and HHP.
 Took a trip with Kapp'n, just for fun. 
 Collected everything from the recycling bin. 
 Dug up all of the fossils and gyroids from yesterday only.
 Ran out of money and took some more from the ABD! I took out ~60,000 bells, which left me with an even 1 million bells. It might be time to start identifying my fossils and selling them!
 I went to Happy Home Paradise and made the "Gallery" for the top of the Café. I didn't really understand the concept of what I was supposed to making honestly, but it turned out nice! 
 After making a small ranch for Tipper, I am sure I helped someone else, but now I can't think of it?
 I made a vacation home for Curly! His thought bubble was "I want to develop a video game and get rich quick!" Lottie told me this brought me to 40 completed homes (I think)! 
 Bought items at HHP! 
 Yesterday was Louie's birthday!  Rhonda was in attendance at Louie's birthday, and I gifted him a punching bag (jock villager) wrapped in gold wrapping paper. I would have gone with red wrapping paper, but I guess I ran out.


----------



## xara

*january 26th *
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from margie
♡ dug up a green twangoid and a grey drummoid
♡ dug up and got rid of flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
♡ placed more transparent designs on the ground to prevent further flower growth
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ bought a pink bath stool and a mysterious painting from redd
♡ caught a few bugs
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a purple robot hero tee from tiansheng, a lime boa fleece from lucky and a berry red business suitcoat from cyd
♡ bought a black standing electric sign and medicine from nook’s, checked the morning turnip price and sold stuff to the twins
♡ beau was sick today, so i brought him some medicine and got a mini straw boater in return
♡ caught a black bass and a sea bass
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
♡ made flour and squid-ink spaghetti
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ returned something to agnes for lucky and got an orange clean-room suit in return
♡ got a wooden table diy from agnes, a pear tart recipe from sprinkle and a peach pie recipe from tiansheng, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue laseroid
♡ shot down a balloon and got brown wingtip shoes
♡ cyd asked me for an ocean fish, so i gave him a pre-caught oarfish and got a purple baby romper in return
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ got a honeycomb flooring diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed some red/black tangled cords
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles
♡ checked nook shopping
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to crop island with tomatoes. while there, i harvested all the tomatoes, dug up a gyroid fragment, caught a few bugs, checked the beach for giant clams and found and learned the cookies recipe!
♡ buried the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a green game-show stand and a desktop mic, exchanged 61,200 bells for 29,988 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine ladder set-up kit diy and got a spare orange marmalade recipe from lionel, my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the bath stool, standing electric sign, game-show stand, gaming chair, ranch chair and throne to the variants i’m missing
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD
♡ checked the afternoon turnip price


----------



## xara

*january 27th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from fauna and the mysterious painting i bought from redd yesterday
♡ caught some bugs
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ dug up and got rid of the flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
♡ placed more transparent designs on the ground
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a red record box from tiansheng, a wavy-tile wall from lucky and a pink plumeria hairpin from cyd
♡ got a cookies recipe from tiansheng, a traditional straw coat diy from margie and a log bench diy from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
♡ bought biryani from nook’s, checked the morning turnip price and sold stuff to the twins
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
♡ dug up a white babbloid and a red bloopoid (the last bloopoid i needed!)
♡ harvested my pear trees
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a green dootoid
♡ shot down a balloon and got a shower set
♡ deposited bells into the ABD
♡ got an ironwood cart diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles
♡ checked nook shopping
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. i gathered up the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1), found and learned the vine lamp diy and caught a sturgeon!
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a black toy duck and a damaged unknown machine, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss forest wall diy and got a spare potato galette recipe from my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and invited margie to try some clothes out on her
♡ had cyrus customize the toy duck, unknown machine, vehicle cabin seat, donut stool, boxy stool, elegant sofa, nordic sofa, simple sofa, transit seat, retro transportation stop, garden table and small covered round table to the variants i’m missing
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD
♡ picked 2 white, 2 red and 2 yellow lilies
♡ crafted a lily crown
♡ checked the afternoon turnip price


----------



## Cpdlp92

I have moved almost all the villager to the beach and will be picking up everything else since si would like to remodel. I am not sure what I will be doing but I have been looking online for ideas.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Day two of rebuilding my orchard and so far I’m pleased with what I’ve done. I’ve decided to have a small clearing on one side for a picnic table which will have some Turkey Day items on it. Other than that I’ve got back to demolishing my original villager neighbourhood which will eventually become a smaller Japanese inspired villager neighbourhood for Coco, Shino and Chief.


----------



## Nodokana

- Checked mail box
- Found daily message bottle on beach
- Hit rocks
- Crafted items and cooked
- Customized items
- Found gyroids by time traveling since it rained on my island
- Sold some items to Nooks
- Bought items at Nooks
- Bought nook mile items
- Completed some nook miles achievements
- Participated in group stretching.
- Cleaned up extra flowers.
- Cleaned up storage to make room for more.
- Picked up seashells, sold them. 
- Went with Kapp'n to a mystery island. Picked up mystery bottle and gyroid fragment
- Went to Harv's island. Got Cyrus to refurbish some 2.0 items.
- Bought wallpaper and flooring from Sahara.
- Went to work. Decorated a house.
- Found another message bottle in HHP.
- Transferred items between islands
- Decorated around houses and beach
- Redecorated some rooms.
- Transferred a character into a different island
- Made another character.
- Set up tent. Raised 5,000 nook miles to upgrade to house.
- Time travelled to fully upgrade house.
- Planted fruit trees. Moved and chopped trees.
- Bought hair colors and new hairstyles with nook miles
- Changed new character's appearance.
- Traded
- Moved around villager houses and character houses. Started to work on neighborhoods.
- Downloaded new codes and placed around island
- Moved Nooks to another area
- Removed a land bridge. Ended up not liking the placement. 
- Terraformed. Started to flatten more parts of the island.
- Started to put down sand and dirt designs.


----------



## S.J.

Update on who I made a vacation home for two days ago that I forgot. It was Boone! I saw him on my HHP island today and he reminded me. I usually go with the thought bubble prompt I'm given, but for Boone ("_I want to be reminded of the desert where I grew up!"_), I decided to make it custom. His favourite colours are red and "colourful", so I decided to make it a bit of a mixture between natural wood furniture and those colours. I realise I've actually used a couple of pieces that he has in his stock NH house.

Other than that, today I:
 Collected the mail.
 Checked Nook's and Able's (I also missed Daisy Mae this morning).
 Spoke to all of my villagers. Agnes, Savannah and Megan were in the plaza playing , Poppy was in her house sleeping, Victoria was crafting, and all of the other villagers were either in their house or walking around, but for once it was easy to find everyone!
 Collected the bottle on the beach; I'm getting a large collection of unwanted DIYs!
 Took more money out of the ABD.
 Went to Harv's Island and spoke to all of the vendors. Katrina told me I was going to have bad luck, so I obviously paid her to remove my bad luck! Kicks had a pink guitar case I didn't have, and Saharah had a cute Yellow Watermelon Rug and some wallpaper.
 Went to HHP and visited all of the facilities, which I don't usually do. I got a food recipe I already had from Chef Nan (she is so sweet), I bought a top from the clothing store, and Doctor Azalea gave me a cast for my "sore knee".  I also went to the second floor wing, and was so sad to see all of the patients in the hospital beds! Why is no-one attending to poor, sick Flurry?!
 There were so many cute villagers at HHP today! I ended up designing a vacation home for Violet. She is actually so cute. She wanted to make a "cozy eatery", so I made a really simple style (not too chic) eatery, because I feel like she makes really wholesome food, and then I made her an upstairs home, which I might have made a little too chic, but just now comparing to her stock NH home, I think it was pretty on-point actually. Anyway, she's very sweet and I enjoyed making her home!
 Purchased a bunch of new items with Poki too!


----------



## xara

*january 28th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from cyd
♡ caught a few bugs
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a purple steampunk hat from tiansheng, a hot-dog costume from cyd and a blue cook cap with logo from lucky
♡ bought wigs with ribbons (all variants) from able’s
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD
♡ bought a green robot arm and 10 pieces of brown wrapping paper from nook’s, checked the morning turnip price and sold stuff to the twins
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
♡ caught some deep-sea creatures
♡ completed some nook mile achievements, including the final “birthday celebration” milestone!
♡ placed some more transparent designs on the ground
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a cool tockoid
♡ got an orange rug diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ today was margie’s birthday, so i of course stopped by her house to celebrate with her and agnes! i gave her a lily crown for her present, and she liked it! i hope she’ll actually wear it, though lmao
♡ got a wooden-block wall clock diy from audie, and a snack bread recipe from cyd, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles
♡ checked nook shopping
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to an autumn island. i gathered acorns, mushrooms and pinecones, caught a few bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a mush low stool diy
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a black cool side table, a black tabletop record player and a gold silver confetti blower, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a ruined broken pillar diy and got a spare potato curry recipe from my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the robot arm, cool side table, tabletop record player and silver confetti blower to the variants i’m missing
♡ checked the afternoon turnip price
♡ fauna taught me how to make a golden vase!


----------



## roserk

I got a visitor,  gave up items,  got home loan paid off, received a large number of bells


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

3/27
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,330 points (it went up!).
• Was sent a corny joke in the mail from Rex--good thing I love bad jokes  (hmm...maybe I should restart that daily Joke thread I had a while back on the Brewster's Café board...) The joke read: "What did the Cake say while cutting an onion? _I'm in tiers!_"
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) and Patty (making a magazine rack), but never ran into Kitty...
• Rock Update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Thwopoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Cleared out a little bit of storage space. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but admittedly didn't do anything. I know I'll have to start a new project at some point, and I really should, but lately I've been feeling kinda lazy and exhausted...


----------



## S.J.

The island was bustling today!

 First Isabelle announced there was a guest at the campsite (it was Ace), and then I checked the mail. Katrina had sent me a crystal ball type thing after purifying my bad luck out yesterday.
 As I was on my way to visit the campsite, I bumped into Wisp and accidentally scared them. It really was an accident on this occasion!
 So, I now had to help Wisp find their pieces, but as I was doing that, I found Gulliver on the beach too! So, I put finding Wisps pieces on hold to find Gulliver's parts that he needed.
 Just as I started doing that, I bumped into Agnes, who asked to hang out because she needed a distraction. She seemed sad, so of course I said yes. At my house, she wanted to play a game plus take a full tour!
 I did end up completing all of the above tasks! On top of that, there were shooting stars so I stopped to make some wishes.
 I asked Wisp for something "new" and Wisp gave me a really cute Dreamy Unicorn Plush.
 Then I went to Nook's and there was a cute Dreamy shelf with four bunnies on it. I checked the turnip prices but they were low.
 Visited Able's and bought a few items.
 Did some shopping using the Nook app.
 Collected the bottle from the beach.
 Visited Megan and she gave me a DIY I already had.
 Spoke to most, but not all, of my villagers.
 Saw Pinky walking around and she looked so adorable, so I gifted her the Dreamy Unicorn Plush I just got. She seemed very happy. 
 Victoria asked to leave and after genuinely thinking on it for five minutes, I decided it would be ok to let her leave, but then I accidentally told her to stay anyway. I was actually happy about it; it felt right! ❤
 The only real improvement I made to the island was clearing some flowers that had overgrown a dirt path.

I can't believe I had Wisp, Gulliver, a campsite visitor and shooting stars all on the same day?!


----------



## deana

March 28 

-Redd is here! I head over there first thing, he had a real informative statue so I bought that. I already have this for my museum but I just want it for decorating
-Went to Nooks, sold off some stuff I had in my inventory and bought a retro transportation stop!! I am super stoked to decorate with this item!
-Talked to my villagers
-Went on a Kapp'n tour and went to a vine/glowing moss island! I found the recipe for round vine rug there and I like the look of it! 
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Pecan and Teddy, still working on building up friendship with them
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks
-Went to Harv's island to shop, and have some things customized by Cyrus (I spent a lot of money there)
-Harvested a fully grown money tree when I got back lol
-Found the glowing spot and planted a new money tree
-Gathered some more clams to craft a bunch of fish bait


----------



## xara

*january 29th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a 3rd copy of margie’s photo and a pink toy box from lucky!
♡ caught some bugs
♡ dug up a green twangoid and a white scatteroid
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got white head bandages from tiansheng, a green molded-panel wall from lucky and a beige lettered cap from cyd
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling
♡ bought a black display stand from nook’s and checked their morning turnip price
♡ dug up and got rid of flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall
♡ placed more transparent designs on the ground
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
♡ caught a wharf roach for tiansheng and got a red short-sleeved uniform top in return
♡ made sautéed olive flounder
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ shot down 2 balloons and got an ant farm and a spare frozen fence diy
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a purple rumbloid
♡ whitney taught me how to make a veggie sandwich!
♡ got a bamboo sphere diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles
♡ checked nook shopping
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ cyd asked me for a saltwater fish, so i gave him a pre-caught saw shark and got a white/white tee and towel in return
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a trophy case diy
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and bought silver inspection equipment and a blue stripes wood partition, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss statue diy and got a spare mushroom pizza recipe from my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize a bunch of items to the variants i’m missing
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD
♡ checked the afternoon turnip price
♡ got a log bench diy from fauna and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ listened to k.k. slider perform “comrade k.k.” with audie, sprinkle and agnes
♡ sold my turnips on someone else’s island for 320 bells per turnip
♡ deposited bells into the ABD
♡ reorganized my inventory


----------



## TheDuke55

I fixed two of my QR designs. The furniture piece I wanted to use it for cut half of the content. So I had to do a bit of counting and redo it entirely grid by grid by what spot I wanted the most. Not the best work around, but better than scrapping them altogether. Just got to finish the last batch.


----------



## maria110

I'm pretty much done with the redesign of my main island.  It's not much different but it features a pink castle and blue and white castle and I switched all the plaza items to pastel.  I might tweak the pink castle that appears on the flyover, though to make its yard bigger with more trees.  Mostly I just dug up a lot of flowers since they were out of control.  On my second island, I really need to dig up flowers too.  I've decided to transition it from a goth island to a medieval/renaissance island.  I'll switch one of them back to gothic for Halloween season.

I gave out a lot of presents and received Maddie's photo.  She's so cute and hyper, and she reminds me of my dog who passed away, who was very cute and hyper.  So it was nice to get the photo but I'll probably move Maddie out since she makes me kind of sad.


----------



## Nodokana

- Checked mail box
- Found daily message bottle on beach
- Hit rocks
- Crafted items and cooked
- Customized items
- Found gyroids by time traveling since it rained on my island
- Sold some items to Nooks
- Bought items at Nooks
- Bought nook mile items
- Completed some nook miles achievements
- Participated in group stretching.
- Cleaned up extra flowers.
- Cleaned up storage to make room for more.
- Picked up seashells, sold them.
- Went with Kapp'n to a mystery island. Picked up mystery bottle and gyroid fragment
- Went to Harv's island. Got Cyrus to refurbish some 2.0 items.
- Bought wallpaper and flooring from Sahara.
- Went to work. Decorated a house.
- Found another message bottle in HHP.
- Transferred items between islands
- Decorated around houses and beach
- Redecorated some rooms.
- Transferred a character into a different island
- Made another character.
- Set up tent. Raised 5,000 nook miles to upgrade to house.
- Time travelled to fully upgrade house.
- Planted fruit trees. Moved and chopped trees.
- Bought hair colors and new hairstyles with nook miles
- Changed new character's appearance.
- Traded
- Moved around villager houses and character houses. Started to work on neighborhoods.
- Downloaded new codes and placed around island
- Moved Nooks to another area
- Terraformed. Flattened most parts of my island. 
- Continued to put down sand and dirt designs. 
- Started to worked on pokemon inspired places. 
- Started to work on cul-de-sac
- Moved some villagers to cul-de-sac area
- Grew some crops


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night 



3/28
• Labelle mentioned that Label was visiting today... (it was only after turning in for the night that I realized I'd forgotten to complete her challenge...oops  )
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Rhonda and Patty (the latter was visiting the former) and Kitty (chilling at home).
• Rock Update: no new appearances so far...
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning; visited the hospital and got 30 turnips from Joan. Diana also took over from Francine at Ostara Noir! 



I'll post today's report later, once I have it written down!


----------



## deana

March 29 

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Axel as well as the art I purchased from Redd
-Talked to my villagers 
-Cleaned up some overgrown flowers 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Pecan who gave me a conductor's cap 
-Went shopping at Nooks, bought a Nordic lowboard 
-Went to Harv's island to get my fortune told, I got bad luck so I paid for the purification
-Also tried some different outfits on my villagers while I was there
-On the way back I decided to send some cards at the airport, something I would like to do more often
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks 
-Stopped by the Roost for a coffee


----------



## S.J.

29 March 

 Checked the mail (Gulliver sent a Stone Henge from helping him yesterday)
 Checked Able's and Nook's (bought a Zen ceiling lamp)
 Picked up the message in a bottle
 Visited some of the villagers; Agnes was cooking.  I couldn't find Patty! Pinky is growing on me more every day. She is so cute.
 Went to Harv's and bought some items from Kicks and Saharah, and bought a real Graceful painting from Redd (though I think I already have it in my museum)
 Went to Happy Home Paradise and bought up all of the items in the shop
 Lots of cute villagers at HHP! I made a detective's office for Monty, which was fun! I then started on a "colourful vacation home that's like a toy box!" for Stitches (before my Switch ran low on battery, so I took a break)! I really loved these two prompts today. I can't wait to finish something really bright and colourful for Stitches.


----------



## xara

*january 30th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a light brown poolside bed from whitney 
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got some giraffe-print flooring from tiansheng, a pink snowy knit cap from cyd and a red robot hero tee from lucky 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
♡ bought a green steampunk hat from able’s
♡ bought spaghetti carbonara from nook’s
♡ bought 4020 turnips from daisy mae
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
♡ made kabu ankake
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ caught some deep-sea creatures (including a scallop) and got a pearl from pascal 
♡ harvested my pear trees 
♡ shot down a balloon and got a silver meter and pipes 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a camel sproingoid
♡ got a large cardboard boxes diy from lucky, a natural square table diy from margie and a pear jam recipe from tiansheng, and added them to my spare diys pile 
♡ got a terrarium diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ caught some bugs 
♡ collected a gyroid fragment off the beach 
♡ checked the recycling bin 
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping 
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a snowy default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and a yellow petaloid, checked the beach for giant clams (found 1) and found a wild log bench diy 
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
♡ listened in on a conversation between beau and cyd 
♡ went to paradise planning and bought natural cooking tools, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a key holder diy and got a spare pizza margherita recipe from my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the meter and pipes and cooking tools to the variations i’m missing


----------



## miss.stranger

Changed out my Christmas decorations with Easter ones on my first island. Also weeded out some flowers and changed the ordinance to night owl. Took some time to move over extra DIYs from my first island to my second island and compiled a list. I really appreciate my villagers telling me how much they missed me after ignoring them for weeks. Sometimes I forget how tiresome it can be managing two islands. Now I'm just praying that my last pink tulip spawns so my flamingo pond can be completed.


----------



## TheDuke55

I got all of my QR designs fixed to accommodate for the furniture piece that cuts a bit of the bottom/top off when being customized. I also paid off one of my home loans and the next expansion will be finished tomorrow. Just need to get enough Nook miles to buy all of the hairstyles next.


----------



## xara

*january 31st* 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ checked the mail; received a green sewing machine from fauna and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae
♡ bought a white vintage stool from redd
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a white layered polo shirt from tiansheng, dinnerware from cyd and a light brown checkered sweater vest from lucky
♡ caught some bugs
♡ got a pear wardrobe diy from tiansheng, a carpaccio di capesante recipe from cyd and a seafood pizza recipe from beau, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
♡ bought a silver cool bed and 10 pieces of purple wrapping paper from nook’s, checked the morning turnip price and sold stuff to the twins
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
♡ crafted a flimsy, regular and then golden shovel
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they turned into a beige thwopoid and a purple rumbloid
♡ got a golden wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles
♡ checked nook shopping
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a summer island. while there, i caught several bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (found 2), picked up summer shells and found a water flooring diy
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a light wood nordic table and a silver round light fixture, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found an iron armour diy and got a spare fruit scones recipe from lionel, my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and bought a white zebra-print shoulder bag from kicks
♡ bought operating-room flooring, a blue exercise mat and a white simple medium mat from saharah
♡ had cyrus customize the cool bed, round light fixture, nordic table and vintage stool to the variations i’m missing
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD
♡ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
♡ placed some more transparent designs on the ground
♡ checked nook’s afternoon turnip price and sold more stuff to the twins


----------



## xara

finally made it to february! i still have several days to go, though. 

 *february 1st* 
♡ caught some bugs 
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from the bank of nook, a white cute chair from sprinkle and an embroidery from my in-game mom 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
♡ bought copper moroccan lights from nook’s and checked the morning turnip price 
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
♡ made turnip salad 
♡ completed some nook mile achievements 
♡ crafted a flimsy, regular and then golden net 
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a black layered polo shirt from tiansheng, a blue denim cap from cyd and a light blue plain do-rag from lucky
♡ caught some deep-sea creatures 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it turned into a blue laseroid 
♡ got a stacked shopping baskets diy from margie, a honeycomb wall diy from tiansheng and a seafood pizza recipe from cyd, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ got a pansy table diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ caught an olive flounder 
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed a pink quilt wall 
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping 
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (found 1) and found a pear bed diy 
♡ buried the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
♡ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 69,700 bells for 29,971 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a stacked magazines diy and got a spare pumpkin scones recipe from my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and checked what redd is selling this week 
♡ had cyrus customize the moroccan lights to the variations i’m missing


----------



## deana

March 30 

-Isabelle announced that Kicks is here! I went to check out what he had but didn't buy anything today.
-Checked the mail, got a letter from Pecan and one from Katrina the zodiac tiger figurine 
-Stopped by Nooks and Ables but didn't buy anything from them either
-Talked to my villagers
-Flo was saying someone else's catch phrase so I had to go tattle on her to Isabelle 
-Étoile taught me a new recipe, fruit pizza!
-Went on a Kapp'n tour
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Pecan and Teddy
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Silly as it may seem one of the bugs I've been missing all this time was a fly, and after having garbage out for a few days now I finally got one to spawn! Caught that and donated it to the museum 
-Coffee as always 
-I also got some colour variations of some clothing from a friend


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Failed to post as planned, my bad 


3/29
• Leif was visiting today, but I didn't buy anything. 
• Isabelle mentioned that there'd be shooting stars later tonight! 
• Pekoe dropped by for a random short visit while I was putting things into storage...
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling outside), Patty (shopping at Nook's Cranny), and Kitty (making orange pound cake).
• Rock Update: no new appearances so far...
• Ended up going on a treasure hunt with Plucky; found the treasure near Rhonda's house with 01:25 to spare. It turned out to be a robot hero tee. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Got to buy new things from the Able Sisters! 
• Caught a LOT more butterflies and other bugs for Paradise Planning... I maxed out my storage in the process... 
• Harry was thinking about moving away... Finally, I decided to let him do it. I'll admit, I'll miss him. I may not've liked him when he first moved in, but he managed to grow on me. It'll be a little weird with him gone. 
• (Took a break to go to my phys-therapy appointment and to play Pokémon LA while I waited for nightfall) 
• Came back later... but quickly realized I'd taken too long to return (it was 11:22pm, and the meteor shower was LONG gone) 
• Decided to head to Paradise Planning. Got a new project done today: Eunice's Cozy Winter Cabin! Also learned how to make cookies from Merengue!


----------



## xara

*february 2nd* 
♡ checked the mail; received green bottom-rimmed glasses from sprinkle 
♡ caught some bugs 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
♡ dug up a red crumploid and a blue xylophoid 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a purple tropical turban from tiansheng, a blue layered polo shirt from lucky and a silver rotary phone from cyd 
♡ got a wooden simple bed diy from beau, a trophy case diy from tiansheng and an angled signpost diy from lucky, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ completed some nook mile achievements 
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
♡ bought a brown framed photo and a wooden examination-room desk from nook’s and checked the morning turnip price 
♡ dug up and got rid of unwanted flowers that spawned from yesterday’s snowfall 
♡ placed some more transparent designs on the ground 
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
♡ harvested my pear trees 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a white xylophoid 
♡ got a minestrone soup recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ got a new nickname from margie; she’ll be calling me “x-beans” from now on, which is practically identical to the nickname my parents have for me irl :’) 
♡ caught 2 sea basses 
♡ checked the recycling bin 
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping 
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to crop island with pumpkins and money trees. while there, i harvested all of the pumpkins and money trees, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found and learned the cherry pie recipe! 
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
♡ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss cave wall diy and got a spare fruit cupcakes recipe from my restaurant’s chef 
♡ went to harv’s island and scanned leila, blanca, chip, rover and jingle’s amiibos to unlock their posters
♡ had cyrus customize the framed photo and examination-room desk to the variations i’m missing 
♡ checked nook’s afternoon turnip price


----------



## TheDuke55

I started playing with my second island inhabitant more. I worked on some of the various NookMile+ and regular tasks and got enough points to get all of the hairstyles, colors, and the feature to use the custom pro+ (the one for the qr clothes) so I was able to recreate an exact look for an OC they are based off of. At first I was not pleased, until I got one of the hairstyles that Harriet gives and it looked great.

I also finished fixing all of the QR designs to accomdate for how much of it is lost when customizing on a certain furniture piece and it looks great.


----------



## Rosch

It's April 1st and it's Cephalobot's birthday. It's been a while since I last had a villager birthday so it's kinda refreshing to have something different happen.


----------



## miss.stranger

Switched out my shrubs on my second island today. I didn't count how many but it's probably over 200... I wished there was an easier way to purchase shrubs from Leif...

Other than that, cleaned out my inventory and gave a lot of my stuff away to visitors--anything that wasn't sold by the end of the night was sold to the Nook boys. It's surprising how much I hoarded... Thinking that I would save items for later for decorations but I just never got around to it...

Also, still haven't decorated my beach on this island yet but maybe it'll stay empty. Not sure why but decorating the beach seem so much harder than the actual island itself. Probably because it's such a drag switching out seasonal items.


----------



## deana

I didn't track all that I did today, but I did get a lot done! I finally figured out how to fix my rock garden and still make everything functional and nice looking (I made a 5 rock garden, with the 6th in a separate location which make my design a bit different than most). I am really happy with it now


----------



## xara

*february 3rd* 
♡ had someone stop by to pick up some fruit for free
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from beau 
♡ caught some bugs 
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a blue robot hero tee from tiansheng, white full-body tights from cyd and a berry red windbreaker from lucky 
♡ tiansheng asked me for a butterfly, so i gave him a pre-caught queen alexandra’s birdwing and got a navy blue windbreaker in return 
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
♡ crafted a rocking horse 
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ bought an orange fish container from nook’s, checked their morning turnip price and sold stuff to the twins 
♡ completed some nook mile achievements 
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
♡ returned something to lucky for cyd and got a brown gown coat in return 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a brown oinkoid
♡ got a coconut oil recipe from whitney, a bread recipe from margie and a bread gratin recipe from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile 
♡ returned a lost bag to agnes and got a black ribbons & hearts knit dress in return 
♡ got a log stakes diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed a pink sloppy table 
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping and ordered a damaged castle wall 
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD 
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ caught a sea bass 
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment and found and learned the glowing-moss ruins wall diy! 
♡ buried the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a glowing-moss jar diy and got a spare cherry jam recipe from my restaurant’s chef
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the fish container to the variations i’m missing 
♡ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower 
♡ hung a vine on a cliff 
♡ checked nook’s afternoon turnip price


----------



## QueenCobra

Led a group stretching session dressed as Wario. Wish I could do that irl.


----------



## xara

*february 4th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from audie and the damaged castle wall i ordered yesterday 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ dug up an orange flutteroid and a black stelloid 
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got green head bandages from tiansheng, red mariachi clothing from lucky and a green/black rugby uniform from cyd 
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
♡ bought a pink dispenser, a colourful patchwork low table and 10 pieces of yellow wrapping paper from nook’s and checked their morning turnip price 
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
♡ completed some nook mile achievements 
♡ dug up a manila clam 
♡ made pesce all’acqua pazza
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a purple petaloid
♡ got a frosted cookies recipe from cyd, an orange jelly recipe from whitney and a snack bread recipe from audie, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower 
♡ placed some more transparent designs on the ground 
♡ got an iron doorplate diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed a pair of white holey socks
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping 
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ caught a tuna  
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a cherry speakers diy 
♡ buried the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a black large café table and a silver utility wagon, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine ladder set-up kit diy and got a spare seafood salad recipe from my restaurant’s chef 
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the large café table, patchwork low table, dispenser, utility wagon and castle wall to the variations i’m missing 
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD
♡ checked nook’s afternoon turnip price 
♡ sold my turnips on somebody else’s island for 577 bells per turnip 
♡ deposited bells into the ABD


----------



## VanitasFan26

Finally finished build and upgraded the 8th home on the main island 
Finished Happy Home Paradise Story Mode for the 8th time for the 8th user.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I only did some minor work on my island today as I needed to unlock the torii arch on HHP. So aside from filling in some cliff after demolishing a staircase and starting work on a picnic area I took Shino to HHP and built her a big two storey house.


----------



## xara

*february 5th* 
♡ checked the mail; received red traditional flower shoes from fauna
♡ caught some bugs
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a red racing outfit from tiansheng, a purple comedian’s outfit from lucky and a yellow paisley bandanna from cyd
♡ had a campsite visitor for the first time in ages! went to see who it was, and it was klaus. i didn’t invite him, but i was glad to see my campsite in use again lol
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
♡ bought super-premium nigirizushi from nook’s
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
♡ dug up a pink dootoid and a green bubbloid
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ sold stuff to the twins
♡ dug up and got rid of a few unwanted flowers
♡ placed some more transparent designs on the ground
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a yellow laseroid
♡ got a minestrone soup recipe from whitney, and a classic-library wall diy from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ lucky asked me for a river fish, so i gave him a pre-caught sturgeon and got a green curry soup kettle in return
♡ caught a red snapper
♡ got an orange jelly recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed a white boa fleece
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles
♡ checked nook shopping
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to an autumn island. i gathered up acorns, caught maple leaves, dug up a gyroid fragment and found a maple-leaf umbrella diy
♡ buried the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a vine hanging chair diy and got a spare salade de carottes râpées recipe from my restaurant’s chef
♡ agnes taught me the golden meter and pipes diy!
♡ listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. chorale” with beau and agnes


----------



## Giddy

Finally got enough bells, 500,000 to get the full storage~! Super happy on that, I felt stressed with my limited supply. 
Also last night I did some home desinger work, on Claudia's vintage jazz cafe, and I gotta say I am deeply impressed with myself on how well it turned out. 
Unsure if there's a way to show other's your homes you make on Happy home desiger?


----------



## xara

*february 6th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a surprised garden gnome from cyd 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a blue ice-hockey uniform from lucky, an orange/blue rose-print jacket from cyd and orange mariachi clothing from tiansheng 
♡ caught some bugs  
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ checked what nook’s was selling today and sold some stuff to the twins 
♡ dug up a yellow flutteroid and a black boioingoid
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
♡ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower 
♡ placed some more transparent designs on the ground 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a black boomoid 
♡ got a frosted cookies recipe from agnes, and a sugar crepe recipe from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ checked daisy mae’s turnip price for the week and decided not to buy any 
♡ got a pansy wreath diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ shot down a balloon and got navy blue track pants 
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets 
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping 
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, caught some bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment and found a woven-vine pochette diy 
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a black elaborate display case, brown vertical split curtains and green cards, exchanged 65,200 bells for 29,992 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a rope-net wall diy and got a spare pretzels recipe from my restaurant’s chef 
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the cards, vertical split curtains and elaborate display case to the variations i’m missing 
♡ lucky taught me how to make apple pie!!


----------



## xara

*february 7th* 
♡ caught some bugs
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from agnes 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got lucky’s photo, cyd’s photo and a white drying rack from tiansheng!!! 
♡ got a gold-nugget mining car diy from tiansheng, a wooden chair diy from whitney and a coconut pancakes recipe from sprinkle, and added them to my spare diys pile
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
♡ bought 10 pieces of pink wrapping paper from nook’s 
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
♡ caught some deep-sea creatures 
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ made gratin, bread and gnocchi di patate
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ shot down a balloon and got 5,000 bells
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a red whirroid
♡ got a coconut wall planter diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ bought a sky blue zen clasp purse and a blue delivery bag from kicks 
♡ checked the recycling bin 
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping 
♡ scanned dom’s amiibo and invited him to the campsite for the 3rd time, crafted him some firewood and got a purple coatigan in return. he’s moving in, and kicking cyd out! :’)
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ said goodbye to cyd. i’m really gonna miss him tbh; he’s cute and fun to have around lol
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with pumpkins. i harvested the pumpkins, caught some bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment and found a seafood ajillo recipe on the beach
♡ buried the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a silver elegant mirror, exchanged 60,000 bells for 30,000 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a bamboo lunch box diy on the beach and got a spare carrot scones recipe from my restaurant’s chef 
♡ went to harv’s island and checked what redd is selling this week 
♡ had cyrus customize the elegant mirror to the variations i’m missing 
♡ bought a robo-wall and a white-wood flooring sheet from saharah
♡ customized lucky and cyd’s photos and added them to my photo wall


----------



## Lumos

Decided on a new spot for my museum (I'm so glad we're able to move buildings in NH!)
Invited Ed to live on Sapphire from the campsite
Finally started looking for path QRs I may use in the future (I'm so indecisive!)
Added a permanent ladder to one of my cliffs
Started organizing my house, storage included!
Worked out what I want to do with each room
Started planning for furniture pieces etc
Started putting together a bedroom

Used 5 NMTs to get some more materials such as iron (though didn't come across any villagers today!)
Finally used Nook Miles to upgrade my inventory to the full 40 slots - which is AMAZING.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Today I worked on the interior of my house by making a mystical glowing vine entry room, a witches kitchen and a mystical garden room so far. Up next is redesigning my underwater/mermaid basement room and either doing a celestial or fairytale bedroom on the top floor.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Yesterday I built a vacation home for Resetti (first floor was a recreation of the Reset Surveillance Center from New Leaf, second was a lawn where he can yell), told Étoile she can move away, and had coffee with Resetti and the Able Sisters.


----------



## TheDuke55

I started working on my arcade room. It's very noisy and chaotic, but I like it haha.


----------



## xara

*february 8th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from fauna
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
♡ bought a blue model kit from nook’s 
♡ caught some bugs 
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got arched-brick flooring from tiansheng 
♡ dug up a pink laseroid and a green stelloid 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a brown spikenoid
♡ got a music stand diy from lucky, a cherry smoothie recipe from agnes and a wooden mini table diy from agnes, and added them to my spare diys pile 
♡ got an ironwood diy workbench diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
♡ placed more transparent designs on the ground 
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed a pink nail-art set and an old ironwood chair 
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping and ordered a pink venetian carnival mask 
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to shooting star island! while there, i made a bunch of wishes, hit rocks for zodiac fragments, gathered up vines, dug up a gyroid fragment, collected star fragments off the beach and found a virgo harp diy
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
♡ made coconut oil 
♡ scanned zoe’s amiibo and invited her to the campsite for the 1st time, crafted her a natural garden table and got a light grey full-length maid gown in return 
♡ chopped some wood (which i literally hate doing with a passion, but i ran out of hardwood lol)
♡ went to paradise planning and bought light wood nordic shelves, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a golden dung beetle diy and got a spare seafood salad recipe from my restaurant’s chef 
♡ went to harv’s island and bought a beige simple tote bag and a wisteria zen clasp purse from kicks 
♡ had cyrus customize the nordic shelves and model kit to the variations i’m missing 
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD


----------



## azurill

I finally caught the cicada shell on my second island. I had actually given up on it and was looking for the golden stag when I found it. Now I only need two more bugs for my second islands museum.


----------



## deana

April 5 

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Pecan 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Sold off some extra items at Nooks and bought some more wrapping paper 
-Redd was here so I went to check out what he had, I bought a capsule-toy machine, a short file cabinet, and a perfect painting
-Got the recipe for a yellow bamboo mat from a balloon 
-Completed some Nook miles tasks 
-Drank a coffee at the Roost 
-Harvested a fully grown money tree and deposited excess bells in the ABD
-Went on a Kapp'n tour
-Gifted some wrapped fruits to Teddy and Pecan
-Being a new month now (April) I worked on completing my critterpedia a little more, I caught a killifish and went diving for a lobster and donated both of those creatures to the museum!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Last night I finally got on with decorating my house with each room having a theme like I had planned out before. I completed my main room which is a spooky abandoned vine temple. The second is my witches kitchen which just needs to have vines hanging from the ceiling before I can tick that one as completed. The third is a sun room with flowers, butterflies and a statue and the fourth will be a mini autumn forest with various mush items and the basement is an underwater/mermaid cave. Lastly I just need to finish the attic room which will be a witches bedroom filled with dark furniture and various spooky items.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I fell WAAAAAY behind on my posting this past week; my internet was out for that whole week 
Still, I did keep a record of everything, soooooo...

*WARNING: LONG POST AHEAD*



3/30 (raining) 
• Isabelle announced that today was Harry's last day on Shione. To think it's been two whole years since he moved in...
• Cleared out some storage space...
• Chatted with Patty (out for a stroll), Kitty (chilling at home), and Rhonda (wandering around in the rain).
• Later caught an ocean fish for Patty; unfortunately, it ended up being just a sea bass...
• Found a lost journal outside Gayle's house. After asking around, I was able to get it back to its owner: Kitty.
• Dropped by Harry's house to wish him good  luck in moving. I then proceeded to make a farewell-post on the bulletin board, and later invited him to Photopia for a final picture (like with Marina; I'd meant to do it with Marshal back when he moved out, but completely forgot to) 




• Rhonda mentioned to me that Kicks was in town; I paid him a visit, and got to catalogue some new items! 
• Later helped Pekoe resolve an fight with Kitty by delivering an apology gift in her stead; Kitty ended up with a brown fast-food shirt...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. (And then the rain stopped at 5pm)
• Headed off to work, added some butterflies and other bugs to the yards of Flurry, Margie, and Tia.

3/31 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Jeremiah the Frog. 
• Dug up some gyroids that popped up because of yesterday's rain; retrieved an Arfoid and a Ringoid!
• Rock Update: no new appearances so far...
• Removed some excess flower growth that grew in after yesterday's rain
• Chatted with Patty (who invited me over to her house for a little while), Kitty (chilling at home), and Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Went and set the picnic area outside the museum back up!  I also out the beach towels and such, and finally got to set up a volleyball area on the eastern beach! 
• Witnessed an adorable conversation between Rex and Pekoe about being butterflies and sharing a home to stay warm in winter. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to see Resetti again! 
• Grabbed some NMTs out of storage and went on a quest to find our next Resident! I told myself beforehand that the new villager had to be male, or else poor Rex would be outnumbered 10-to-1  I ran into Sylvia the Kangaroo, Agent S the Squirrel, and Ava the Chicken before finally running into Pietro the Clown Sheep and inviting him to Shione. 
• There were two things that made me laugh after inviting Pietro: one, he makes my father uncomfortable just by looking at him; two, I'd have a literal clown moving in on April Fools' Day 
• Got to work on setting up Pietro's yard after I got back; I also put a red balloon in it 
• Discovered that Redd was docked here while I was working...
• Visited Paradise Planning, found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss pointed cap! 
• Realized after I quit dur the day that I'd completely forgotten to visit Redd, so I quickly hopped back on. I'm glad I remembered to; I got my hands on a Nice Painting! 

4/1 (April Fools!)
• Pietro moved in today! I made sure to stop by and give him a proper welcome. (It was only later that I realized I'd forgotten to get him a housewarming gift...oops...)
• Took the Nice Painting out of the mail and brought it straight to Blathers. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), Kitty (chilling at home), and Patty (...who'd somehow managed to doze off in the middle of the path between the Museum and Resident Services, nearly making traffic impassable).
• Agreed to let Rhonda drop by my house for a visit. We picked out a time for tomorrow. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Later helped Kitty return an item to Gayle, who had mistakenly left it behind after her last visit. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Patty had mentioned that Flick was here today, so I tracked him down and brought him three fireflies for a collectible. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Cleaned up the cemetary a bit by gathering up fallen sticks.
• Caught a bunch of cherry blossoms and began making piles out of them to place around the island.
• Visited Paradise Planning, but didn't get much done... I did run into Eunice, though, who wanted to thank me for my work on her house. 

4/2
• Recieved a tissue box in the mail from ingame Mom. Also took out the firefly model from Flick. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Stopped by Pietro's house, only to discover that the poor guy was sick  I dropped by to store and picked up some medicine for him.
• Chatted with Kitty (who'd dozed off while standing up) and Patty (out for a stroll). Patty asked me to visit get place, but as I was already hosting Rhonda today, we agreed to do the visit tomorrow instead. 
• Went home and let Rhonda in for a while. She really seemed to like my bedroom for some reason...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Ringoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Orville stopped by for a cup, too!
• Found out that Slider was here today. I'd had every intention of attending his show later today, but ultimately forgot... (I got distracted while playing another game; by the time I'd realized it, he'd already packed up for the night...)
• Found another gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. Also got to buy some new things from Kicks. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but admittedly didn't get anything done...

4/3
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,330 points, the same as last week. 
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Rhonda: a traditional tea set.
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (relaxing in his backyard), and Kitty (chilling at home).
• Later helped Rhonda get her hands on a citrus long-horned beetle by catching one for her. It admittedly took me a little while to even find one. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Arrived at Patty's house for our scheduled visit. We played a card game, she kept trying to sell me her furniture, and she gave me a samurai hakama when I left. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Crumploid!
• Deposited some bells into savings. 
• An announcement for the upcoming fishing tourney has appeared on the bulletin board...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Paradise Planning; upon my arrival, Niko excitedly told me that the music festival had begun. Bought some new clothing from Ostara Noir and did some "weeding" on the island's upper levels.

4/4
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (out for a stroll), Kitty (Pekoe was visiting), Patty (once again blocking foot traffic by sitting square in the middle of a path), and Rhonda (taking a nap under a tree).
• Ran into C.J.; I brought him three catfish for a collectible, and then completed his Small-fry Fishing Challenge. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, dropped by the hospital and recieved 30 turnips from Joan, donated some funds to the hospital, and bought some new clothes from Ostara Noir. Also found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a golden ladder set-up kit! 
• Ran into Kevin on the beach; thirty minutes or so later, and Kevin's Planet Peace Force HQ was complete! 

4/5
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was here today; after tracking him down, I brought him three mole crickets for a collectible.
• Took the catfish model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Pietro (busy cooking; he promptly taught me how to make pumpkin scones), Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (hanging out in the plaza), and Rhonda (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Put some bells into savings. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Found a lost notebook on my way to Nook's Cranny. After asking around, I was able to get it back to its owner: Pashmina. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but I didn't get anything done today...

4/6
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Rocket the Gorilla. (I think she may be the first villager I've seen "wearing" pants...)
• Took the mole cricket model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (making bread gratin), and Pietro (out for a stroll), but never ran into Patty...
• Later helped Rhonda find a book she'd misplaced; I found it on the walkway leading out from my house...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found Label in the plaza; passed her Fairy-tale Fashion Challenge with flying colors and recieved a Labelle coat in thanks. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk again, and Nook dropped by for a cup, too!
• Visited Paradise Planning, didn't get any work done.


Now that everything's settled down, I'll try to get back to my regular nightly posting...


----------



## miss.stranger

It's raining on my second island today. Redd is also here and he had a Great Statue so I purchased it! It's the second to last art I need for my museum so I'm pretty excited that the search is almost over. Also currently hosting for visitors--it's always nice to hear people compliment the hard work you put into your island. It makes me wish I had a third island to design. xD


----------



## Lumos

Finally placed my final few villager home plots
Found Sasha on my first NMT trip & invited her to Sapphire Island
Pulled up around 150 weeds
Visited another island for an item trade
Customised inside my home a little
Added sleeping dog to floor tile
Customised cushion with a sleeping cat custom design
Added sleeping cat to floor tile
Re-arranged living room; added fireplace & side table

Now continuing to search NMT islands for dreamie villagers ...
Edit to add:

Found Sylvana & invited her to Sapphire
Time travelled forward a day & discovered Robin had bought a house plot
Managed to adopt Stitches from another user  beyond thrilled, he's my number one dreamie!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Just realized I forgot ti post last night, my bad 


4/7
• Isabelle announced that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (staying home today), Pietro (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (singing in the plaza).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, didn't get anything done. 

4/8 (VERY short day) 
• Logged in late, so the first thing I did was race over to the Able Sisters to check out inventory before closing time.
• Isabelle said something about helping those passed out on the beach; that meant Gulliver waged up again...but I completely spaced on helping him out 
• Visited Paradise Planning briefly, checked out some custom designs so that I'd have something to write down in today's report


----------



## BakaRina

I spent an hour or so making my large garden smaller as I had a lot of flowers and I decided now was a good time to do something about it. I'm thinking of adding benches and other stuff nearby to make it stand out or something.


----------



## S.J.

So far today, I have:
 Opened my mail
 Talked to all my villagers
 Made a two-storey vacation home for Coco. She is so cute. Maybe I should invite her to my island? 
 Bought up the items at HHP
 Checked the message board
 Talked to Zipper! 
 Dug up earth eggs and fossils
 Checked Nook's and Able's
 Removed my second plaza area, to make way for Pinky's new home
 Moved Pinky's house
 Island hopped about 13 islands until I found a bamboo island, to get an inventory full of mature bamboo plants for around Pinky's home
 Made some bamboo fencing and bamboo seating, and decorated outside Pinky's home  
 Bought turnips from Daisy Mae!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post again  this is turning into a bad habit...


4/9 (Fishing Tourney! )
• Started up and found Gayle in my front yard for some reason...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from Thursday; retrieved a Whirroid! 
• Completely missed out on participating in the Tourney due to poor time management skills...but I did get to use some leftover points from last time for merch!
• Dug up and assessed a LOT of fossils...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Visited Harv's island, bought new stuff from Saharah and Kicks, pulled from Redd's Raffle for the first time this year, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• With Tortimer's help, as I was still on Harv's island at the time, I picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver to my residents tomorrow; Pietro's getting more comfortable with us! 
• Headed off to work (for once); touched up and added butterflies to the yards of Alli, Victoria, Gloria, Alice, and Vesta. Later, I dropped by the hospital and donated about 21,000poki (also saw Pietro there, and he didn't look too good...)

4/10 (final day o' Cherry Blossoms...)
• Isabelle mentioned that she'd started finding random eggs around the island... Brothers, Bunny Day is soon to be upon us. (Here we go again...)
• Slider was also in town today. Later, I stopped by to attend the show; he played Café K.K.
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,330 points, the same as last week. 
• Chatted with Pietro (out for a stroll), Kitty (on her way to Slider's show), Rhonda (chilling at home), and Patty (wandering around) 
• Delivered the gifts! (Two got sent through the mail) 
• Recieved 10 water eggs from Zipper. 
• Realized I'd logged on too late to visit either store... 
• Caught a few final cherry blossom petals.
• Visited Paradise Planning, bought stone new things from Ostara Noir, and found a bottle on the beach that had come from Harry! (Glad to know he's doing well, wherever he ended up) Also started a project for Raymond, but decided to table it about halfway to finish tomorrow instead.


----------



## S.J.

Today, I:

 Checked Nook’s and Able’s
 Checked the turnip prices (93 bells per turnip)
 It rained yesterday, so I dug up lots of new flowers, and also removed some weeds
 Dug up some earth eggs, gyroids and fossils. Also collected some sky eggs
 Picked up the bottle from the beach
 Talked to all of my villagers
 Savannah mentioned she was thinking of leaving the island, and even though I love her so much, I decided to let her leave on a whim, because I’m trying to force myself to invite new villagers
 Pinky’s house was in its new place today, so I placed some new fencing around her house, some more bamboo plants and planted some flowers. Lastly I think I need to add some shrubs, and maybe some additional outdoor furniture, and her new home will be complete! After I’ve finished her outdoor area, I’ll renovate the building exterior and interior.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Melbourne:

Invited Butch to the campsite. I plan on hunting for my 10th villager, but don't have enough tickets. So I'm lining up Butch just in case I can't find a good villager.
Built a school. It's a lecture hall where Petri teaches science. Haven't named it yet.
Built a vacation home for Apple. Just a home full of apples, and the outside is filled with apple trees.
Bristöl:

Got all the Able Sisters' photos in the mail after designing a vacation home for them.
Got some eggs from Roald even though I'm protesting Bunny Day for ruining Melba's birthday two years ago.
Talked to Flora for the first time 
Bought an ACNH Switch for Melba since her birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## deana

April 11   

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Flo
-Talked to my villagers 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Visited both shops, I bought a couple colours of the barista uniform at Ables and a ranch chair from Nooks
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks
-Took some photos of my villagers being cute in the plaza 
-Went on a Kapp'n tour, got to a vine island and found the recipe for woven-vine pochette on the beach! 
-Pecan visited me at my home when I was putting some stuff away
-Gathered up some eggs so I can do some Easter decorating later 
-Crafted some more bamboo DIYs to decorate the bamboo area of my island
-Went to Harv's to see what Kicks and Redd had for sale, Redd had a real graceful painting so I bought that off of him
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Tipper who gave me a sweatshirt in return
-Stopped by the Roost for a coffee


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/11
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif was visiting today, though I didn't buy anything. 
• Rock update: the rock has reappeared...in the field in front of Rhonda's house. I broke it apart, so hopefully it'll reappear elsewhere this time... (Also, the azaleas are blooming!)
• Recieved two batches of 5 eggs, one water and one sky, from Pietro and Rhonda respectively. 
• Chatted with Pietro (hanging out in Kitty's yard...), Kitty (entertaining a visitor: Rex), and Rhonda (out for a stroll), but never ran into Patty...
• Hit other rocks for materials, found a gold nugget! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board: Pietro's birthday is coming up on the 19th!  (I didn't realize it was so close!)
• Put the cherry blossom decor back into storage, began preparations for Easter decorating! 
• Headed back to work, finished Raymond's first floor. The tailor's shop turned out alright, though I do wish I could've had a little more space to work with. When I stated work on the second-floor apartment, however, my creative juices quickly ran out, so I decided to tackle the rest tomorrow instead. (I always have trouble when making little apartment areas...) I did at least get the project picture ready!


----------



## S.J.

Today I talked to all of my villagers, checked Nook’s and looked for the bottle on my beach. I also went to my camspite where Tasha was visiting. She was cute, but Savannah was in boxes, and she offered to take Savannah’s place. I didn’t invite her to stay, because I was excited to go island-hopping for a new villager! I went to Harv’s Island and took some group photos with Savannah, and then time-travelled one day forward so she had moved out. I prefer not to time-travel, but here we are. After that, I:

 Opened the mail
 Checked Nook’s 
 Sold my turnips (165 bells per turnip)
 Talked to all of my villagers
 Removed new flowers
 Went island hopping and found Norma after 15 islands!  Norma has always been a favourite, and since I don’t have her amiibo card, she seemed like the best choice. 

My last task for the day is inviting an amiibo villager to the campsite. I’m not sure who yet! 🏝


----------



## TalviSyreni

Today was a day of tweaking and decorating certain areas that I’ve been ignoring for too long. One being an enchanting outdoor dining area that will be surrounded by trees and mush lamps. Also now that I have a general idea of the layout of my island it’s spurred on my creativity in general.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Reneigh visited my campsite
Celebrated Melba's birthday with Frett. I gave her the ACNH Switch.
Went to Harv's island, and made a big party for Melba with all my villagers.


----------



## deana

April 12 

-Checked the mail, the graceful painting I ordered was there so I took that to the museum to donate it! 
-Got a coffee at the Roost while I was there
-Talked to my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Pecan and Teddy. Pecan gave me a tailored jacket in return and from Teddy I got a kettle
-Visited both shops but didn't buy anything today
-Went on a Kapp'n tour and got to a bamboo island. Did a bunch of diving while I was there  
-Back at home I did a group stretch in the plaza which I normally avoid but decided to do one today
-Cookie approached me afterwards to give me some sky eggs
-Completed some nook miles tasks
-Cleaned up a bit of my excess of DIY spares


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/12
• Label was visiting today; she issued me a Formal-Fashion challenge, which I passed with flying colors. I recieved a pair of Labelle Tights in thanks. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Patty (crafting a cardboard sofa), Kitty (wandering around the plaza), and Pietro (taking a nap on the sidewalk, of all places...), but never once ran into Rhonda.
• Kitty asked me for help in tracking down a purse she'd lost; I found it in the hybrid gardens, exactly where I thought it would be. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Did some more Easter decorating (come to think of it, I better get the IRL decorations out, too...)
• Later helped Rex deliver an apology gift to Mathilda after the two had gotten into a fight over sharing snacks. Given how much she likes working out, honestly, the protien shaker bottle he got her turned out to be the perfect gift. 
• Caught some more butterflies for Paradise Planning.
• Headed off to work, finally completed Raymond's project: "A Home Tailored Just For Me"! (I'ma be honest: I think he's a bit overhyped, but he is still a cute cat villager)


----------



## Giddy

Is a mixture of things I did throughout some days. 
I actually changed the way the river went, so it's not through the whole of my Island, still needs work and probably not gonna stay like this, but wanted to practice  

Moved a villager close to another, what my plan is with villager houses is a lil different. I'm planning to put two villagers houses together, like a two by two thing, but they have a connected lil back garden or something. 
So made a higher bit of land behing one house, and placed the villager atop there. 

Currently still going through some dream addresses I wrote down ages ago, and thought it be better to go through them all, because I'm trying to organise my paperwork, so at some point I'll go through all the dream addresses properly to see which ones I wanna keep. 

Currently also trying to get all wallpaper and flooring, but will take time, so just going to work on my rooms in my house beforehand.


----------



## TheDuke55

Been working on designing some more rooms. Despite how small the siderooms are, I've been able to make them look decent without compromising too much to the point where I don't like them. So that's always a plus. It would be great if we could upgrade them to full size, but until then they are good/decent as they are.


----------



## xara

took another break. 

 *february 9th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a letter from tiansheng and the pink venetian carnival mask i ordered yesterday 
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
♡ caught some bugs 
♡ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and sold stuff to the twins 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got an orange ice-hockey uniform from tiansheng
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 4 giant clams
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a brown boomoid
♡ collected star fragments off the beach
♡ dom moved in today, so i stopped by his house to say hello! i really like his house exterior :’)
♡ bought a red message mat, a simple medium red mat and a red argyle rug (which i needed!) from saharah, and exchanged 10 tickets for a meadow vista and oasis flooring
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ got a sauna heater diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
♡ got a tomato juice recipe from margie, a clackercart diy from beau and an apple hat diy from agnes, and added them to my spare diys pile 
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed a sapling
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping and ordered a pine tree and a white venetian carnival mask
♡ scanned zoe’s amiibo and invited her to the campsite for the 2nd time, crafted her a log chair and got a purple ribbons & hearts knit dress in return 
♡ chopped some wood (very begrudgingly lol)
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with tomatoes, where i harvested all the tomatoes, found and learned the peach jelly recipe and dug up a gyroid fragment!! 
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a pastel corner clothing rack, exchanged 66,600 bells for 29,970 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back, found a wild log bench diy and got a spare carrot scones recipe from my restaurant’s chef 
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the corner clothing rack to the variants i’m missing


----------



## TheDuke55

Picked up the stuff I ordered off of the shop app and Wardell's catalogue. Going to order 5 more from each so I can complete the room that I am currently hoping to finish decorating soon.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/13
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; I brought him three bluegills for a collectible. I had planned to take part in his fishing challenge...but it ultimately slipped my mind 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Realized that I'd recieved a THIRD copy of Mathilda's Photo yesterday (after I'd delivered Rex's apology gift). Certainly wasn't expecting that! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (out for a stroll), and Kitty (exercising in the plaza), but never ran into Patty...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Got to buy new things from Nook's Cranny! 
• Did some more Easter decorating, also made some items with the excess eggs to sell. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss statue!


----------



## MomoBean

Built my new residential area, and time travelled to move all my villagers. 

This reminded me exactly why I dislike terraforming.


----------



## deana

April 13 

-Visited both shops, purchased a hanging monitor at Nooks as well as some more wrapping paper 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Learned a new recipe from Pecan, a wooden music box!
-Went on a Kapp'n tour 
-Cleaned up a bunch of overgrown flowers 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Gave wrapped fruits to Pecan and Teddy, received an arcade seat and a striped tank in return from them
-Spent some time gathering clams and crafting a bunch of fish bait 
-Completed some Nook miles tasks 
-Worked on my bamboo / rock garden area some more
-Coffee at the Roost


----------



## stitchmaker

April 13th
All Events are done on both Islands.
Main Island Player 3 got her last 2 Bunny Day DIY recipes and crafted them.
Ozzie gifted main player a Layered Polo Shirt.  It was the last colour needed.

2nd Island
Player 4 got his last 2 Bunny Day DIY recipes and crafted them.  Got the last photo from Poppy.
Celebrated and placed the 2 water pond that were removed to make balloon hunting easier.
Mailed a new DIY recipe for Player 3 on my main island.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/14 (raining) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Iggly the Penguin. 
• Took the bluegill model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: the rock has appeared outside Rhonda's house again. Broke it apart, hopefully it'll reappear elsewhere...
• Chatted with Patty (out for a stroll), Pietro (crafting; he also showed me how to make a crest doorplate), Rhonda (who was visiting Rex), and Kitty (out and about).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Rattloid! 
• Noticed that the reason had stopped around 9pm (which was also when I realized I'd forgotten to visit the Able Sisters...oops  )
• Found another gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Did a little more Easter decorating and egg hunting. 
• Caught a tarantula that wad lurking around outside the Snack Shack (my refreshment area on the southwestern beach).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Paradise Planning...didn't get anything done, but did get to take some cute pictures with Francine and Chrissy on the beach. Kevin also tracked me down to give me a thank-you gift.


----------



## S.J.

I haven’t updated here in a few days because I’ve been working on the same things every day, as I renovate Rhonda, Norma and Pinky’s houses and yards. This is for the last couple of days! 

 One of my streets had three houses with yards on it (previously four), and now I have moved Pinky’s house and expanded Rhonda and Norma’s (previously Savannah’s) yards.
 With the additional space, it meant moving all of the houses, but I also swapped Rhonda and Norma to the opposite sides.
 Renovated the interior and exterior or Norma’s house and Pinky’s house!
 Planted shrubs, pink mums, pink hyacinths and lily of the valley’s in Pinky’s yard. Also added a Keroppi bridge, bamboo seating, and a paper lantern.
 I took an inventory full of stuff to Cyrus to transform for Norma and Rhonda’s yards
 Made a bunch of new furniture for Rhonda and Norma, including garden benches, tables, chairs, and low tables to put plants on.
 Planted new cedar trees (I actually dug up existing cedar trees around the island, and planted new cedar in their place, then moved the fully grown cedar trees to their yards. This made it easier to decorate around the trees).
 Planted shrubs and flowers in Norma and Rhonda’s yards (purple flowers for Rhonda, and white, pink and blue flowers for Norma).
 Made paths for their yards, as well as laid dirt down, and planted a veggie patch for Norma. I also watered it over the last few days, so it’s fully grown now.
 I’ve been checking Nook’s and Able’s every day for new items, as well as checking turnip prices, collecting the bottle on the beach, checking the mail, and buying five items a day from the catalogue.

Pinky’s yard is fully complete. I’m considering changing the colour fencing on Norma’s yard, and I’m not that happy with the path currently. I’m thinking about making a custom path, but I don’t know if the effort will be worth it. Rhonda’s house is mostly complete too, I’m just waiting for the shrubs to fully grow, and hopefully it will look great.


----------



## MomoBean

Did some more decorating of the newly built residential area of my island. Namely, I finished putting down the fencing, finished decorating Stu’s and Roscoe’s yards, and placed Bunny Day decor as the current seasonal  centrepiece in the second tier of the residences. Finished the pathing for the second residential tier.

Collected some more sky eggs….I’ve given up on fishing for more water eggs. I’ll just trade for them if I need to. Crafted all the Bunny Day items (minus clothing, but I crafted a Bunny Day crown by accident) in anticipation of Bunny Day.

Bought a Nice painting from Redd.


----------



## deana

April 15 

-Isabelle announced that Redd is here! For someone who doesn't play every day I have been having some pretty great luck with being able to catch him on my island lately. Of course he didn't have any art I needed this time but I did buy a framed photo and a gurney
-Found a lost item and returned it to Peewee, he gave me a checkered sweater vest in return
-Checked the mail, received a nice letter from Flo 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Learned a new recipe from Erik, fruit-topped pancakes!
-Visited both shops, bought a star net because my net was broken
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Harvested a fully grown money tree
-Gave wrapped fruits to Pecan, she gave me a colourful-tile wall
-Went on a Kapp'n tour
-Coffee at the Roost


----------



## Telula

Finally stopped procrastinating and got to work on making my island flag.  Still got a bit to do but I'm liking what I've got so far.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Due to unforeseen circumstances, today's report ended up very short. 
I didn't get around to playing until after midnight, and everything was closed.


4/15 (short and very late) 
• Isabelle mentioned that someone washed ashore...but I honestly didn't feel like going through the trouble today... Sorry, Gulliver/ arr! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment I buried yesterday, as well as the gyroids that popped up because of yesterday's rain; retrieved an Arfoid, a Clatteroid, and a Crumploid! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Got to chat with Pietro (out for a stroll), Patty (starting to doze off on her feet), and Kitty (crafting a golden seat), but not Rhonda; she was already asleep. 
• Briefly visited Paradise Plant, spent the time looking at a few custom designs.


----------



## Robi

I moved Fang's house to a nice spot that should fit him


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

I decorated my seasonal space for bunny day and got a new mermaid recipe. I didn't know there was a mermaid dresser!:O
Gifted it to marina, so now she has a nice dresser instead of that plain wooden one.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/16
• Isabelle announced that Slider was back in town; later on, I attended his show, and he played Forest Life.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (crafting some golden gears), Kitty (sitting in the grass), and Patty (attending Slider's show).
• Crafted some items to sell...
• Got to buy new stuff from Nook's Cranny! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Visited Harv's island, bought new things from Kicks and Saharah, pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. Ended up losing track of time in the process, and ended up with one item unfinished: a nearly-busted radio I dug out of the recycle bin. 
• Invited Mathilda, Rhonda, and Pietro to Photopia so I could get their posters. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, bought a stair dresser, Merengue showed me how to make _salade de carottes râpées_, and I found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making an imperial pot (which I'm pretty sure is just a wok). Niko also mentioned that the next music festival was almost here.


----------



## Telula

Finished my island flag!  I kept the design on the simple side, but I like it and it looks great on the streetlamps.


----------



## WikiPlane48

Alert! Gmetrix update! I've heard that Blathers has come to open a museum on my island! Wow!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well since I skipped Bunny Day (thank god) this is what I did on Destiny: 

1. Cleaned out the Weeds. 

2. Check the shops and bought stuff for my 8th home 

3. Went to Harvs island to get the items customized 

4. Got the best Katrina Fortune as my 4th user where it was "Belongings will Improve" and was able to gather materials. 

5. Updated the Dream Address and called it for the day.


----------



## Newbiemayor

I've been working on the area around my house and even though I'm not too good at terraforming I'm still pretty happy with what I ended up with. All that's left is to decorate! 


Spoiler


----------



## Mutti

Hamphrey moved on to my island yesterday so ive been making a makeshift zen garden to go with his house interior and exterior, surrounding his home adding a zen bench by the tiny lake to give me somewhere to sit and listen to the deer scare and water flow Surrounded by bamboo


----------



## Valeris

I made the decision I'm probably going to let Ione go for Marina when I have the chance. That was probably one of the tougher decisions I've made. I've also all the recipes I want to start really building up my island. Oh, and I'm close to completing my art gallery as well; not many more left!


----------



## FoxFeathers

Got a second character through some of the Paradise DLC. Built up his house more while also periodically staring blankly at sections of my town trying to puzzle together what I wanna do.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell asleep before I could post last night, my bad 


4/17 (Happy Bunny Day!  )
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,330 points, the same as last week. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a cute lily crown! 
• Changed into my Easter outfit (almost forgot entirely).
• Rock update: it's appeared in front of Rhonda's house for the third time now. I wonder why it won't go back to its original spot...
• Gathered up some more eggs! 
• Didn't really get to chat with anyone except Pietro today, not because I couldn't find them, but because they were fully enjoying Bunny Day. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Crafted a few final decorations, then made a bunch of egg furniture to sell, and sold off the rest of the eggs. 
• Visited Paradise Planning (the music festival had begun), did some "weeding" on the island's upper levels,  and started a project for Muffy. Also noticed an Easter basket in the main building...nice "Easter egg" .

4/18
• Realized I'd logged in too late to visit the Able Sisters... 
• Isabelle mentioned that a Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought her out. 
• Rock update: it's appeared in front of Rhonda's house AGAIN. That's 4 times now...
• Chatted with Pietro (hanging out in the hybrid gardens), Kitty (chilling at home), and Rhonda (out for a stroll).
• Patty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. I chatted with her for a while to reassure her. She also reminded me that tomorrow was Pietro's Birthday, and I immediately tracked down a gift for him: a patchwork bed. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Boomoid! 
• Headed off to work, completed Muffy's Renaissance Manor! Got a promotion when I got back; I'm now a Legendary Designer, AND I got a pay raise!  (Also dropped by the hospital and got 30 turnips from Joan, and made a donation; and Merengue showed me how to make pear pie.)


----------



## deana

April 19 

-Isabelle announced that Redd is here again! So I rushed over to see what he had and purchased a calm painting as well as a metal-and-wood table
-Checked the mail, my HHA score was in there as well as a letter from Erik
-Talked to my villagers
-Harvested a fully grown money tree
-Went to Nooks to sell some spare items and purchased a low folding table from there 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Pecan and she gave me a business suitcoat in return
-Since I actually managed to log in earlier than 4pm today, I got to work trying to catch some fish I need for my criterpedia. I was able to catch a ranchu goldfish and neon tetra pretty easily! Donated those to the museum as well
-Got coffee at the Roost
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Went on a Kapp'n tour
-Put some work in on the pirate themed area of my island, I've been putting this off for a while


----------



## Pintuition

I did a lot of stuff to my island today! I finally tackled some things I've been procrastinating...

I cleared out some saved fruit from storage
Finished laying down the pathing on the second tier of my neighborhood
Moved Ione's house
started a room sketch too to redo it a little bit

Added a new river and some landscaping
moved some trees too

Demolished a cliff I no longer needed 
Replaced an old bridge with a fancier new one in a better spot
aka struggled with a diagonal bridge for 2 hours

Created a new custom design for my shop area
Started to plan out my bottom tier villager neighborhood 
Blocked off the area for my new overlook point
Ordered a few items for when I start redoing my house interior
Completed a few Nook Miles + activities
ordered a streetlamp with banners thing 

Talked to my villagers
Bought from visiting villager (Kicks)
Did some stretching in the plaza
And that's about it! The whole back part of my island is in neglect, so you go through the front where everything is decorated so nicely into this weed pit that looks terrible. Finally took steps to remedy that and feeling way better about my direction now!


----------



## Meeri

Since I started playing the game last week. 

-I have found my 3 starting villagers. 
-I got out of the tent and into a house.
-I also built one of the houses today.
-And Gulliver (sp?) was on my island today and found is parts. 

That's about it.


----------



## maria110

I've been too busy to play a lot but I've been running around once in awhile giving gifts to villagers and I received photos from Olivia and Gaston.


----------



## porkpie28

I have not been on the game in so long been a few months it was nice to go back


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/19 (Pietro's Birthday!)
• Took Pietro's present out of the mail and went to the store to get some wrapping paper.
• Chatted with Patty (shopping at Nook's Cranny), Rhonda (making peach tart), and Kitty (out for a stroll) 
• Rock update: in front of Rhonda's house for the FIFTH TIME. The friggin FIFTH. I have no idea what's going on here. 
• Arrived at Pietro's house to celebrate with him; Mathilda was there, too! He really did seem to like his present; it's just as colorful as he is (and probably just as soft, too) 
• Kitty mentioned that C.J. was visiting today...but I never ran into him once 
• Had a LOT of fossils assessed. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Visited Harv's island, bought new things from Kicks and Saharah, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss forest wall!


----------



## Bizhiins

Today, I finally finished terraforming my island into my new layout, and I finally finished relocating all villager homes into the plots I wanted. Feels really relieving because I’ve been terraforming it for like a month straight.
Now, onward to decorating finally


----------



## deana

April 20 

-Checked the mail, got a letter from Tipper and the art I bought from Redd. I took the art to the museum to donate it right away 
-Outside the museum I encounter Erik who is thinking about moving... and I decided to let him because I have a friend who wanted him
-Shopping: bought a small covered round table at Nooks, and some yellow rubber-toe sneakers at Ables (they matched the outfit I was wearing better)
-Talked to my villagers
-Learned a new recipe from Flo for mixed-fruits pie!
-Gave wrapped fruits to Teddy who gave me a pajama dress in return
-Went on a Kapp'n tour and visited a maple leaf island!
-Dropped off a bunch of stuff in my home storage when I got back
-Headed over to Harv's island to see what was being sold there this week. Redd had a real detailed painting so I purchased that as well as a red clasp purse from Kicks


----------



## xara

someone tell me to stop taking breaks from playing when i’m already well over 2 months behind. 

 *february 10th* 
♡ caught some bugs
♡ checked the mail; received a gizzard-shad-sushi costume from beau and the items i ordered yesterday
♡ dug up a blue squeakoid and a green drummoid
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a pink poncho coat from tiansheng
♡ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today and sold stuff to the twins
♡ crafted a cave
♡ put some stuff into storage
♡ completed some nook mile achievements
♡ returned something to whitney for tiansheng and got a yellow western shirt in return
♡ dug up and got rid of some unwanted flowers
♡ placed some more transparent designs on the ground
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
♡ made some apple jam, apple jelly and an apple smoothie
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a white xylophoid
♡ got an apple pie recipe from dom and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ got a stone table diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
♡ checked the recycling bin; claimed a cardboard box
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles
♡ checked nook shopping and ordered a gold venetian carnival mask
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. i gathered up all the vines and glowing moss, dug up a gyroid fragment and caught a couple bugs while i was there
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a white shaded pendant lamp and a silver elegant dresser, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a cool pansy crown diy
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the shaded pendant lamp and elegant dresser to the variations i’m missing


----------



## xara

*february 11th* 
♡ checked the mail; received formal paper from sprinkle and the gold venetian carnival mask i ordered yesterday 
♡ caught some bugs 
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got red dot flooring from tiansheng
♡ got a cherry smoothie recipe from beau and added it to my spare diys pile 
♡ tiansheng asked me for a butterfly, so i gave him a pre-caught rajah brooke’s birdwing and got a natural tatami bed in return 
♡ returned a picture book to lucky and got an orange/black rugby uniform in return 
♡ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today 
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
♡ caught some deep-sea creatures
♡ completed some nook mile achievements 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a blue xylophoid
♡ got a bone doorplate diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
♡ checked the recycling bin
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping and ordered a silver venetian carnival mask 
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ threw some stuff away 
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i caught a couple butterflies, dug up a gyroid fragment and found a deer decoration diy
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
♡ went to paradise planning and bought a black cool chair and a pink peacock chair, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a glowing-moss rug diy 
♡ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the peacock chair and cool chair to the variants i’m missing
♡ withdrew bells from the ABD


----------



## S.J.

*April 22*

It was Agnes' birthday yesterday (April 21)!  

I didn't have time to play AC yesterday, but I did have to log in and visit Agnes on her birthday. I wanted to gift her a yacht (for no particular reason), but I couldn't find where I put it?! Anyway, I ended up gifting her a dreamy sweater (cute), thinking it would match her style preferences (actually simple and elegant), and I got it wrong.  I did a terrible job, and I'll have to bring her a new gift today!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I restarted my 2nd island and after spending like 10 hours terraforming I finally got the blueprint of what I wanted this island to be like:


----------



## deana

April 21

-Erik's final day on the island, I said my goodbyes to him and my friend stopped by to take him home with her
-Checked the mail, collected the detailed painting I bought as well as a letter from Teddy
-Found a lost item and returned it to its owner, the bag belonged to Teddy and he gave me a jockey's helmet 
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Bought a vintage sofa and a metal pot from Nooks 
-Ordered a copy of K.K. Robot Synth from the Nook shopping app
-Étoile stopped by my house for a visit 
-Talked to my villagers 
-Cleaned up some more overgrown flowers
-Got rid of some duplicate DIY recipes
-Flick was visiting the island so I commissioned a model of a jewel beetle 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Pecan who gave me a standard tearoom wall in return
-Completed some Nook miles tasks 
-Printed off a bunch of Nook mile tickets in preparation for villager hunting tomorrow!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell asleep before I could post last night... 


4/20 (Happy Snoop Day  )
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today. After tracking him down, I gave him three pondskaters for a collectible. 
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Pietro. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty (hanging out under a tree), Rhonda (wandering around the plaza), and Pietro (shopping at the Able Sisters).
• Later helped Rhonda resolve an argument with Mathilda by delivering an apology gift in her stead. Mathilda seemed to like it. 
• Visited Paradise Planning; Merengue showed me how to make carrot scones. 

4/21
• Isabelle announced that Label was visiting today. She gave me a fairy-tale fashion challenge, which I passed with flying colors. I recieved a Labelle skirt in thanks. 
• Took the pondskater model out of the mail.
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty and Pietro (the former was visiting the latter), and Patty (wandering around in the park).
• Rock update: showed up in the same spot for the SIXTH time now... I'm probably gonna have to cover it.
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Squeakoid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today, and also found Celeste there! 
• Picked out, wrapped, and then delivered gifts to all of my neighbors. Then I picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Helped Plucky resolve an argument with Pietro by delivering an apology gift in her stead. Pietro seemed to like it.
• Headed off to work, added some butterflies to Muffy's yard. After that, Merengue showed me how to make a mixed-fruits sandwich.


----------



## BluebearL

-watered all of the flowers
-removed unwanted flowers and rearranged others
-checked the mail and spent some time going through storage
-dropped off a couple of pocket fulls of unwanted items in the drop box outside the nooks store 
-had a look inside the ables store and bought a new outfit
-spoke to all of my villagers 
-started thinking about a new section for my island
-rearranged some trees
-plucked some weeds


----------



## VanitasFan26

On the 2nd island:

1. Finished decorating all over the island from the items that I carried over
2. Brought back the Flowers and Vegetables thanks to my 4 users from my main Island (Destiny) 
3. Finish built the first 3 home Plots (Ozzie, Ruby, and Coco)


----------



## xara

*february 12th* 
♡ checked the mail; received a white cute floor lamp from audie and the silver venetian carnival mask i ordered yesterday 
♡ caught some bugs 
♡ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials 
♡ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a red cavalier shirt from tiansheng and an avocado flight jacket from dom 
♡ dug up my daily fossils and money spot 
♡ checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
♡ bought medicine from nook’s
♡ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
♡ crafted a flimsy, regular and then golden net
♡ put some stuff into storage 
♡ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a pink thwopoid, the last thwopoid i needed! 
♡ shot down a balloon and got 5 iron nuggets
♡ completed some nook mile achievements 
♡ whitney was feeling under the weather today, so i brought her some medicine and got a black fast-food uniform in return 
♡ got a large cardboard boxes diy from lucky, a fossil doorplate diy from dom and a skateboard wall rack diy from tiansheng, and added them to my spare diys pile 
♡ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for sprinkle’s upcoming birthday! :’D
♡ got a honeycomb wall diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
♡ checked the recycling bin
♡ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
♡ checked nook shopping 
♡ threw some stuff away
♡ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island where i dug up a gyroid fragment, caught some deep-sea creatures and bugs, and found a wild log bench diy 
♡ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
♡ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 71,400 bells for 29,988 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a vine crown diy 
♡ went to harv’s island and fooled around with the photo studio for a few minutes 
♡ listened to k.k. slider perform “k.k. rally”


----------



## maria110

I received PeeWee's and Olivia's photos.  I also went villager hunting late at night and found Jeremiah.  He was on a scorpion island so I caught as many scorpions as I could and am now time traveling to have Flick create scorpion models. They will make nice Halloween decorations.


----------



## CometCatcher

I GOT BLANCHE AT MY CAMPSITE! I was SO excited—she's one of the last two villagers I've specifically been looking for! I literally couldn't win a single card game against her (LOL), but I kept asking and she eventually just agreed to move in (thank goodness). I was keeping my fingers crossed that she would choose Baabara to move, since then it'd be a perfect snooty replacement...and she DID, first try! Thank you, Blanche! 

Also reshaped my river a bit, set up the area I think I'd like my campsite to go, and built a new bridge.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Short day due to poor time management skills, but also because of fighting with a pair of faulty JoyCons for the better half of an hour  


4/22
• Noticed Leif set up outside Resident services today. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), Kitty (crafting a palm-tree lamp), Pietro (out for a stroll), and Patty (also out gathering sticks). When I gave Patty her gift, she was already so jazzed about wearing it (a red bubble-skirt party dress) that she told me so herself.
• Rock update: in front of Rhonda's house again... but this time in a different spot. 
• Headed off to work for a short bit; added butterflies to the Silken Snowflake Salon and the Berries & Cherries Confectionery, bought new things from the souvenir corner, and met a lot of new faces on the beach...


----------



## VanitasFan26

I had to time travel because this part of the game can get slow when waiting for the 3 villagers to arrive. Here's what I did on 2nd island:

1. All 3 villagers (Coco, Ozzie, and Ruby) came to the island
2. I donated a lot of leftover Fossils/Painting/Statues from the last island to the Museum.
3. The Resident Services was finished built
4. I put down locations for the Bridge and Campsite.
5. Finally I managed to get the new Dream Address if anyone wants to come visit the island its still a work in progress but you'll see how much time I put into it. Also I put a Vaulting Pole and Ladder near Plaza. DA-8921-2234-1678


----------



## maria110

I reset my one island again.  This time I got Snake for my jock and Ursala for my sisterly.  I don't have Ursala's photo, so I'm happy to have her. I like Snake but I already have his photo.


----------



## MomoBean

Finished decorating all my villagers’ yards! The residential area is done! 

…now I just gotta figure out what I’m doing with the rest of the island


----------



## CometCatcher

Added a crescent moon lake to my island! (Took quite a while to get it in the shape I wanted it). Also added little waterfalls on some of the cliffs, but not sure if I will keep them. Now trying to decide how to execute my main/large waterfall.


----------



## dizzy bone

I changed one of my fake houses/shops from a fish stall to a sauna. I also changed some items around in my house and started working on redoing my alt’s interior. I haven’t touched it since the update so it needs a major update!


----------



## MomoBean

Built a community farm!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night... 


4/23
• Isabelle announced that Slider was back in town; later on, I attended his show, and he played K.K. March. 
• Rock update: back in the same spot as yesterday... At the very least, it was a money rock this time. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (making fish-and-chips), Kitty (out for a stroll), Patty (chilling at home), and Pietro (attending Slider's show).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from Thursday; retrieved a Clatteroid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters! 
• Visited Harv's island and customized a LOT of items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but didn't get anything done...

4/24 (my dad's birthday!)
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Flora the Flamingo!
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,330 points, the same as last week. 
• Rock update: switched back to the other spot. Still not where I want it to go 
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Patty (making pumpkin soup), Pietro (staying inside today), and Rhonda (wandering around the plaza).
• Found a lost journal near the picnic area. After asking around, I was able to return it to its owner: Pekoe. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a tree-stump rug! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Tom Nook dropped by, too!
• Visited Paradise Planning, but I didn't get anything done... Instead, I perused through some custom designs.


----------



## VanitasFan26

1. I finally got a 5 star rating on the 2nd island
2. Got all 10 villagers
3. Got Able Sisters Built


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/25
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver was back in town. The missing components ended up being in the same place as he'd washed ashore, so that was a nice change. Got done pretty quickly! 
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind. ( Phew!)
• Rock update: switched spots, but still in front of Rhonda's house. This is a little aggravating.
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (making cherry jelly), and Kitty (wandering around Shop Isle), but never ran into Patty...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Paradise Planning; donated a chunk of Poki to the hospital, was given 100 turnips by Joan, and Merengue showed me how to make a salad-stuffed tomato.


----------



## Autumn247

Designed 2 vacation homes, one for Zucker and one for Violet
Unlocked the 2 story house design mode in HHP
Got the "Famous Designer" title in HHP
Changed up my work outfit in HHP
Got coffee at Brewster's
Talked to Octavian and Cookie
Got a duplicate DIY recipe from Fang 
Dug up all my fossils and had them assessed so I can sell all of them later when Nook's Cranny opens
Got a new DIY recipe when on the HHP island


----------



## Robi

I have a 5 star town now! I made a nice little park/trail area. I also redesigned Zucker's home into a diner. All I need now is to add a market area, and decorate this long, straight path I have.


----------



## visibleghost

i got the fruit salad recipe. literally not much else happened hahaha i didn't play for that long but still. i'm at this point with my island where i don't know what to do but i don't want to reset. i should maybe pick up my second island to play on that for a while because despite 2.0 adding a lot of gameplay i still feel like i don't have a lot to do at this point other than to look for new DIY recipes and get new furniture. (had all DIYs prior to 2.0 being released so yeahhhhhhhhh)


----------



## VanitasFan26

1. I brought over some furniture items from my other island to fix up the home on the 2nd island 
2. Built another Incline
3. Redd was here so he had a "Real" Jolly Painting (all the other 3 paintings and statues were fake)


----------



## Bluebellie

I completed 10 vacation homes. Only 20 more to go!


----------



## maria110

I finished bringing some new to me villagers to my newly reset island so I can earn more photos.  So far, I just have 8 new villagers and 2 whose photos I already have.  The eight new ones are Tucker, Leonardo, Chadder, Daisy, Alli, Ursala, Egbert, and one other whose name eludes me at the moment.  :-(


----------



## Rosch

Not technically an accomplishment but...

For the first time ever since the 2.0 update, my Nook's Cranny finally put up the Froggy Chair for sale (although I already had it via HHP). Bought it immediately.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/27 (raining heavily) 
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three diving beetles for a collectible. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (chilling at home), Patty (crafting; she gave me instructions for making a wooden box), Kitty (walking along the beach, looking like a weather-confused fashion victim), and Rhonda (out for a stroll).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Visited Harv's island, bought new things from Kicks and Saharah, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, but didn't get anything done...


----------



## Bluebellie

20 vacation homes ready! I started so good, and now my last 5 have been bare minimum. Just 10 more to go!


----------



## Mutti

28th April:


Dug up the fossils around my island and got blathers to check them for me.
went upstairs after talking to blathers to get a cup of coffee
went to check on my veggie patch and eater them (should sprout tomorrow)
went to see the timmy and tommy to sell my fossils as i had the sets already
visited able sisters, talked to mable and didnt find any clothing i wanted today
went to kapp’n and spend 1k points on a trip to a island
Landed on sakura island and collected wood, iron & stone
returned to place all of the collected items in storage for future use age
Throughout the day i talked to villagers when i came across them.


----------



## Bluebellie

I finally reached the 30 Happy Home Paradise homes and I can FINALLY customize my villager homes….which is all I ever wanted!


I had Lottie here making me build a million homes, an endless amount of facilities, and a roommate house that didn’t even count. Then I was forced to listed to KK for half an hour. Not once, but twice because I accidentally clicked the dance button. Anyways a little exaggerating  was done here (but really, it felt that way). I have no soul now, and my brain has turned to mush. 

But I finally finished


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/28
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was in town today; although I didn't partake in his fishing challenge, I did bring him three yellow perches for a collectible. 
• Took the diving beetle model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up due yesterday's rain: a Bloopoid and a Thwopoid!
• Found a lost journal near Kitty's house; after asking around a bit, I was able to get it back to its owner, Gayle. 
• Poor Patty was sick  I made sure to swing by the store and pick up some medicine for her.
• Chatted with Pietro (wandering around the pumpkin patch, he seemed to be worried about Patty), Kitty (hanging out in the plaza), and Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Headed off to work; before that, Merengue showed me how to make a mixed-fruits tart, and I ordered done things from Wardell. I returned to my very first project: Eloise's Relaxing Reading Room (she was well overdue for an upgrade). I decided to do her yard first; enclosed by hibiscus and plumeria, shady palm trees, and full of plenty comfy spots to sit and read. Her house's exterior was also changed. I decided to work on the main room tomorrow. Just have to catch a few more butterflies in the meantime...


----------



## Fruitcup

I made another small change on my island! I always think im done with it but then i always find something to add/tweak/change/redesign ! 
This time it was adding rattan furniture to the beach extending my ice-cream/cold sweets shop area. I wonder what will be next!


----------



## deana

April 29 

-Phone call from Tom Nook about the May Day tour! I completely missed this previously so I am excited to take part. 
-Étoile ran up to me to invite me over to her place so I accepted and had a nice visit with her. We played high card low card and I won a marble-print dress, then she also gave me another copy of _her photo_ as I was leaving!! 
-Went to Nooks to sell off some spare items, didn't buy anything today
-Checked Ables and the Nook shopping app, Nook shopping was finally selling castle walls so I ordered one of those. Will be excited to play around with this new furniture item
-Talked to my villagers
-Harvested a fully grown money tree 
-Gave wrapped fruits to Teddy who gave me a go board
-Finished up my day by going to the airport and going on the maze tour! I had fun and enjoyed meeting Rover


----------



## Thebestcat10

I put new designs down in the entrance


----------



## Steampunk Mage

I caught three scorpions, which allowed me to create a scorpion model.


----------



## Bluebellie

Today I:
-Redesigned Cole’s interior
-Redesigned Mathilda’s interior
-Redesigned Avery’s interior. 


Avery’s is ok, but I don’t love it. I will most likely redesign it again some other time. Cole’s and Mathilda are definetly staying. They came out better than I imagined!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

4/29
• Isabelle warned us of the risk involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was docked here again. Although I didn't get any new art, I did get to buy some new furniture. 
• Got a call from Tom Nook about May Day! I figure I'll take the trip on May 1st.
• Took the yellow perch model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (taking a breather in the grass), Patty (wandering around in the hybrid gardens), and Kitty (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Headed off Paradise Planning, continued remodeling Eloise's house. I gave her a slightly larger room for now, so there was more space for her to sit and read comfortably. I'm thinking I'll either wait until I find her a roommate before doing a second floor, or I'll just turn it into another giant book room when I feel up to it. Now she has an 8x8, and some music too.


----------



## maria110

Margie asked to move away so I let her and brought Deena to the island.  So now, aside from Buzz, all the villagers are new to me and I can work on gifting them to earn photos.  I have Buzz, Deena, Frita, Egbert, Ursala, Tucker, Daisy, Alli, Chadder, and Leonardo.  I'm 3 photos away from the 300 mark but haven't received a new photo in awhile.  I think Baabara was the last one.


----------



## maria110

I did some terraforming and laid paths on the new island.  I bought fake art from Redd to decorate my house (Scenic Painting, I love it so much) and watered the flowers.


----------



## dude98

Got the bridge completed. Also found a bigger TV then the one I had


----------



## maria110

I received a photo from Gayle <3


----------



## TheDuke55

Haven't really been actively playing. Just finally got some time to get into it. I decorated the attic of one of my villagers fully. There might be one or two pieces of furniture to finish the touches. I also agreed to get their house expanded for a basement. I already have plans for how to design that room to. Just a matter of securing the furniture pieces.


----------



## MomoBean

Campsite area is now mostly complete. Gotta work on the museum area next…and figure out what I’m doing about an entrance to the secret beach


----------



## ItsThatDamCatAgain

Got all the new May bugs and fish and found out you couldn't get all fruit from the mystery islands so I looked around and came here, signed up today.
OH! And I met Ozzie during a Mystery Island and got him to move to my town which is a *Big Win *for me and my luck cause Ozzie is my favourite villager ever.
He was my favourite in New Leaf and I couldn't believe my luck, big pog.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Player- Customized the last 2.0 items from her catalog.  Designed another HHP house. A few more and the App unlocks.
Player 3 Caught her late night creatures for May.  Logged in this afternoon and got the daytime creatures for May.   Item from May Day arrived in the mail.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night, my bad. 


4/30
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Robin the Bird. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (singing in the hybrid gardens), Rhonda (hanging out in the park), and Patty (attending Slider's show), but never ran into Kitty...
• Attended Slider's show; he played Soulful K.K.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver to my residents tomorrow.
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, Niko told me that the next music festival was coming up. 

5/1
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 228,330 points, the same as last week. 
• Recieved a DAL model plane in the mail from Dodo Airlines.
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Patty (chilling at home), Pietro (out for a stroll), Kitty (paying her respects at the cemetary), and Rhonda (at the museum, exploring the fish exhibit).
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind. 
• Picked up and put away EVERY Easter decoration on the island. Accidentally maxed out my storage in the process (it's come to my attention that I should really try cleaning it out...). Ended up having an impromptu visit from Patty in the process. 
• Cleaned up the cemetary buy gathering fallen sticks. 
• Caught some more bugs for Paradise Planning. 
• Picked out and wrapped up new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Went on the May Day trip, only had to reset once. Managed to get all of the bell vouchers  
• Headed off to work, did more work on Eloise's house. Now she has a larger library, along with an upstairs bedroom.


----------



## MomoBean

- campsite area is mostly complete
- finished terraforming the museum area
- started decorating the museum area
- requested to move the museum to its spot in the museum area 
- created a walkway to the secret beach


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/2
• Recieved a briefcase from Rover in the mail, along with the bell vouchers I gathered yesterday. 
• Chatted with Pietro (walking along the beach), Kitty (out for a stroll), Rhonda (making gnocchi di carote), and Patty (busy fishing).
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board; Patty's birthday is coming up on the 10th!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, recieved 30 turnips from Joan. 
• ...and then, only after I'd called it for the day, I remembered Label was visiting today...oops


----------



## jiny

i got shino as my first peppy villager c: it’s a shame she’s gonna have the default peppy house though  still debating on keeping her bc of that! :c


----------



## dizzy bone

Said goodbye to long time resident Freya and invited Tasha. First thing I did was change her house exterior and interior!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just got Phoebe's Photo on my 2nd island and I let her move out by using Cherry's amiibo.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/3 (raining) 
• Isabelle announced that Kicks was in town; as usual, I paid him an expensive visit. 
• Received a gift in the mail: a knapsack from Ingame mom. Didn't actually check which design it was before it into storage, so I'll have to do that tomorrow.
• Found a lost book near Gayle's house... After asking around, I was able to bring it back to its owner: Patty. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (Rex was visiting him), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Patty (wandering around).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Crafted some items to sell. 
• Made plans to hang out with Kitty at her house tomorrow (here's hoping I don't forget about it until the last minute again...  )
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Headed off to work, but had to call it dirty due to IRL plans. Having returned once more to Eloise's house,  I'll be working on giving her a proper kitchen and bathroom tomorrow.


----------



## Bluebellie

I have the design down for my final playable character. I also finished one of her rooms inside the house as well as her house exterior. It’s all coming together now.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/4 (raining again) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Diana the Doe! As much as I would've loved to have her move in, however, I couldn't decide who to have move out, especially seeing as I'm still hunting for a few photos... Maybe another day. 
• Made a mad dash to the Able Sisters to check out their inventory before closing time. 
• Found Gullivarrr on the beach again; found his phone tangled up in the eastern safety nets. Also ran into Pascal in the process, and got a pearl. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) and Pietro (busy fishing) but never once ran into Patty...
• Ended up agreeing to have Rhonda stop by my house tomorrow while I was on my way to Kitty's house...
• Dug up two gyroids that had popped up because of the rain: a Scatteroid and a Rattloid!
• Witnessed the tail end of a conversation between Rhonda and Gayle. It must've been something good, because their goodbyes were followed by skipping and whistling.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited Kitty's house, as promised (I actually remembered, it's a miracle  ). I stayed for a whole, we played a card game (which I somehow won, as she'd pulled a 5 and I guessed high), and gave me a copy of K.K. Chorale when I was getting ready to leave. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Helped Pietro get his hands on a river fish; he ended up with a loach. 
• Cleared out some storage space...
• Picked out and wrapped up some gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Visited Harv's island, bought new stuff from Saharah and Kicks, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus.
• Headed off to work and finally finished up Eloise's remodel. It looks almost unrecognizable from before, and I hope it'll be much more comfortable for her, too. Next on the remodeling list is Sprinkle.


----------



## Pyoopi

-gained Pinky's and Annalise's photo
-found Shino on my 5th nmt 
-found Raymond at my campsite
-completed the cooking and bug catching nook mile tasks


----------



## deana

May 5 

-Redd is visiting the island again! I quickly went to see what he had with him. Didn't buy art but I did buy some furniture. 
-Checked the mail, got my stuff from the May Day tour as well as a letter from Teddy
-Talked with my villagers
-Gave wrapped fruits to Pecan and Teddy
-Bought a milk can from Nooks Cranny 
-Went to Harv's island to have the milk can customized by Cyrus (to be a decoration for near Tippers house)
-Ken came over for a visit a my house
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree
-Spent a good chunk of time browsing the custom design portal


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/5  (still raining) 
• Isabelle announced that Leif was here today; I didn't buy anything, though. 
• Recieved a Pirate wall in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Remembered that Rhonda wanted swing by today, so I went and got ready. We played High-Card-Low-Card (I won a fragrance diffuser), we enjoyed some tea on my kotatsu, and I got some cute pictures. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (walking along the beach), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Patty (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up due to yesterday's rainfall: a Crumploid and a Thwopoid!
• Put a lot of bells into savings...
• Bought some more wrapping paper. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Headed off to work, finished up the first part of Sprinkle's remodel, and returned to Paradise Planning to get my paycheck. I'll return tomorrow to get some more work done. Also, Merengue showed me how to make coconut pudding!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/6 (STILL raining)
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; I brought him three black bass for a collectible. 
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Rhonda. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (chilling at home), Patty (staying dry by staying inside), Kitty (walking along the beach), and Rhonda (out for a stroll).
• Delivered the gifts--and in the process, after TWO LONG YEARS, I FINALLY got Patty's photo!!! Huzzah!!!  
• Witnessed Rex having a weird dream... I'm just gonna pretend it didn't happen. 
• Found a lost book near the airport. After asking around, I was able to get it back to its owner: Patty. 
• Discovered that Rhonda was thinking about moving away... Thankfully, I was able to change her mind (phew!).
• Agreed to have Kitty over at my house tomorrow. (Also,  I've been meaning to redecorate my house, but keep failing to get around to it...)
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from yesterday's rainfall: a Stelloid and a Squeakoid! 
• Returned to C.J. to participate in his fishing challenge, this time for Big-Time fish. Upon completion, I ended up making a hefty sum. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Headed off to Paradise Planning, but didn't get back to Sprinkle's place as planned... Welp, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## S.J.

Checked both Nook's and Able's for new items
 Sold a bunch of flowers to Nook's
 Had Blathers identify an inventory full of fossils (that were sitting in my storage) and then sold them all at Nook's
 Visited someone's island to give them some DIYs
 Checked for extra weeds and flowers, but the island looked good!
 Talked to Agnes, Louie, Pinky, Rhonda, and Poppy.
 Poppy mentioned leaving, and I'm trying to be more open to letting villagers go, so I said yes. In hindsight, I'm not feeling good about it! Poppy and Patty have adjoining yards, set in a very specific location. This particular area of my island looks very "finished", and I had an inbuilt story about them being neighbours, so I'm regretting this. I'm either going to have to a) find a villager who has an aesthetic and personality that will compliment the existing area and neighbours, or, b) invite one of the villagers that I've already been thinking of inviting, and then invite Poppy to a different house using her amiibo card, then swap the locations of the houses.
 Visited Harv's Island. Katrina talked about seeing the twins crying, so I paid her to purify my bad luck! Adorable Cornimer gave me an acorn, and I bought some items from Saharah and Redd.
 Visited Happy Home Paradise, and Nan gave me a recipe, and I bought items from the shop.
 I decorated houses for Elvis (he is actually really cute, I like him a lot ) and Rowan. Elvis wanted a"Kingdom" (I wish I had chosen a better terrain for his home), and Rowan wanted a golden shop.
 Checked the Bulletin Board, and Patty's birthday is on the 10th May!


----------



## Nenya

I had all the fences except the wedding fence (because I didn't play that the first two years) so I tt'd to June and bored myself nearly to tears creating wedding anniversary settings for Reese and Cyrus on Harv's island. Got it! Whew!


----------



## S.J.

*Monday, 10 May (yesterday) 9 May *

 Checked Nook's and Able's for new items, and checked the turnip prices.
 Showed someone around my island, while also cleaning up some extra flowers (while trying to figure out what to do now that I told Poppy it was ok to leave). Sold the flowers at Nook's.
 Talked to some of my villagers.
 I forgot to mention yesterday that I went to Harv's island again to use the photo studio. I took some photos of the island residents as a group, even though Poppy left today. I wish I could include more people at the photo studio. I'd love to be able to take a picture with all the residents, including Tom Nook, Isabelle and the shopkeepers.
 Went to Harv's island and bought a real statue from Redd, some of Redd's raffle items, some shrubs from Leif, and a bunch of stuff from Saharah and Kicks. I also talked to Katrina and it was a good luck day. 
 I went to HHP, bought most of the items from the store, and ordered from the catalogue. I also stopped by to get a recipe from Nan. I decorated houses for Muffy (renaissance manor theme) and Marina (underwater theme).
 Decorating those houses brought my total count to 50 decorated houses!   I'm pretty happy with that, because I've put a lot of effort into each house. I haven't gone back and redecorated very many though, nor do I have many houses with roommates. We went to the café to celebrate. 

Today I have to go island-hopping to find a new villager to replace Poppy who left yesterday!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Completed Happy Home Paradise for the 20th time with the 4x4 Challenge. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## MomoBean

Made a little canal shopping district near Resident Services. Whatever I did today was apparently enough to tip me over to a 5 stars rating, even though my Island is mostly empty and undeveloped, so that was a nice surprise!

One thing to note for yesterday is that I finally got the cutting board DIY and I am finally, finally able to complete my Ironwood kitchen ensemble!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on posting 



5/7 (STILL FRIGGIN RAINING) 
• It's a Saturday; K.K. Slider's back in town. Later in the day, I attended the show; he played K.K. Country. (And afterwards, I reached the final K.K. Mania milestone!)
• Took the black bass model out of the mail (also cleared out some old letters from the mailbox).
• Headed inside to get ready for Kitty's visit. She stayed for a while, and we played another card game (which I somehow won; whenever they pull a 5, it's anyone's guess as to which side the second card's on...). Also, it stopped raining after she left (a little after 5pm).
• Delivered the gifts! (Patty's was sent through the mail, as she was attending Slider's show).
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) and Pietro (crafting a rose bed).
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from yesterday's rainfall: a Wallopoid and a Bendoid!
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. To my surprise, Orville stopped by! 
• Chased a scorpion down near the plaza, but it disappeared into the flowers before I could get my net out. 
• Headed off to work, continued Sprinkle's remodel. I thought I was finished after I left, but only realized afterwards that I'd forgotten a few details, so I'll be returning to the newly named "Permafrost Palace" tomorrow. However, I'm still rather proud of myself for the effort I put into her second floor. 

5/8 (yay! No rain today!)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points! (Thank you for the boost, Patty!)
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Kitty. 
• Caught some more butterflies for Paradise Planning. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (making a veggie sandwich), Rhonda (out for a stroll), and Pietro (on walkabout, gathering up sticks).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Headed off to Paradise Planning...but didn't get back to Sprinkle's as planned...

5/9
• Isabelle announced that Leif was in town today, although I didn't buy anything. 
• Caught more butterflies for Paradise Planning. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a golden piggy bank) and Pietro (chilling at home), but never ran into Kitty even once...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a foxtail (admittedly, my initial thought was not the actual item...)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Celeste upon walking in, and Isabelle dropped by too! (Celeste started to talk about stars; although she felt like she was rambling, I was actually quite happy to listen).
• Another announcement has appeared on the board: Gayle's birthday is coming up on the 17th! (And that also means Pekoe's is coming up, as hers is on the 18th)
• The announcement reminded me I still needed to get a present for Patty... I ordered an orange dreamy unicorn toy for her. 
• Headed off to work, finished the last touches on Sprinkle's home. Realized that the vines and moss on the main island were starting to grow out of control, so I did some weeding. Also visited the hospital; got 30 turnips from Joan.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Redesigned Frita's and Mint's homes on the home island(not HHP)
also got Kid Cat's and Rocket's photos today.


----------



## Bluebellie

May 10:
-Moved Bonbon out.
-Moved Curt out.
-Moved Cube in.
-Moved Barold in.
-Moved Muffy in.
-Moved Raddle out (temporarily).
-Completed the final design for my 5th character.
-Harvested reactions for all my characters.
-Updated the looks on all my character passports.
-Redesigned my island flag.


----------



## savvistyles

What I accomplished today was I finally finished my entire campsite area!  and I finished 2 rooms in my house!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/10 (Patty's Birthday!)
• Headed over to Nook's Cranny with Patty's birthday present to get it wrapped. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making an iron ladder set-up kit! 
• Found Flick in the flower gardens; I brought him three giant water bugs for a collectible. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (making veggie quiche), Pietro (trying to catch bugs; I accidentally hit him with my own net a few times while trying to talk to him, and I still feel bad about it  ), and Kitty (hanging out in the plaza).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Celebrated Patty's birthday together with Gayle!  She seemed to really like the present! 
• As expected, an announcement for Pekoe's birthday has appeared on the bulletin board! (I'm still wondering how I managed to end up with two villagers whose birthdays are a day apart.)
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, bought a few things from the souvenir shelves.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

5/10​
Obtained Fauna's photo! So quick! :0 I love Fauna. What a sweetie.​
Changed the exterior design of my house! It looks super duper cute c:​
Gave Nana, Cephalobot, Fauna, and Kyle wrapped gifts! And of course, that's how I got Fauna's photo.​
Picked up all the shells from my beaches and sold them. I also got my bottled message! It had a Scarecrow DIY inside!​
Collected lots of materials for my shop! Branches, stone, iron, etc.​
Visited Kyle, who had Fauna visiting him! They're so cute oml.​
Also visited Beau, one of my favorite Lazy villagers! He was sleeping standing up, LOL! So I talked to him a few times and gifted him a wrapped present as well!​
Dug up all of my fossils and had them assessed. Too bad my fossil collection is already completed -w-​
Nana asked me to go to her house! So, of course, I couldn't tell her no! We had a really fun time :3 Po po! We also played a game, and I lost. >w> She sold me something from her house, too, along with a K.K. song! ^^​
Obtained a new fish! The Clownfish, to be specific.​
That's all I can think of at the moment! :0


----------



## S.J.

*Tuesday 10 May*

I only did the basics on the island yesterday, because Poppy has left and I needed to do some island-hopping to find a new villager to move in! 

 Checked Nook’s and Able’s
 Bumped into CJ
 Went island hopping (43 islands, including two money islands, one bamboo island, three sister-fruit islands and one tarantula island - sorry Dizzy, I couldn’t stay on the island even though I love you)

Today I need to renovate the garden of my newest villager, and I‘ve decided to move my campsite and two (possibly three?) villager homes! I thought it was a cute idea to put Megan’s house in the forest because she’s a bear, but now it’s so inconvient to get to, so I often don’t bother checking to see if she’s home. Because of that, I’ve decided to make a new street but I’m currently deciding whether to flatten a cliff or build it up for that area.


----------



## maria110

I let Truffles move away, since I have her amiibo card, and went villager hunting on mystery islands.  I found Nana, whose photo I don't have.  Now I'm in the process of bringing Truffles back to replace someone whose photo I do have, like Alli or Leonardo.

I'm up to over 300 photos now, maybe 306, so I'm going to work toward 400 photos this year.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2022



Mimi Cheems said:


> 5/10​
> Obtained Fauna's photo! So quick! :0 I love Fauna. What a sweetie.​


Fauna was the first villager who gave me her photo.  I agree; she is a sweetie.  Raymond is another sweetie who gives the photo quickly.  I think I have 4 or 5 photos from him now since he's been on my island a long time.


----------



## Pokeking

First, let me say that I loved the flag bonus from City Folk in which the player paid off all the loans. I wish that there was a crafting project or a Nook Mile reward that gave us a similar flagpole so that we could provide the player character with a unique flag outside of the one used at town hall and the airport.

Since we don't have this, I'm using the short simple panels. I have four of them at town hall which displays the town flags from New Horizons and the prior games.

I ordered a short simple panel yesterday and I got it today. I placed the panel right by my door to allude to the player flag and I customized it with a pattern I made based on a handprint artwork I did when I was much younger. I also created a shirt version.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

5 / 11​
Zucker came over this morning while I was trying to craft stuff! Later, he invited me over to his house and gave me a dress to wear! ;w; What an angel T^T We took lots of photos.​
I also got Zucker's photo today! I'm so happy ;w; I love him so so many bunches!​
Caught a honeybee, an agrias butterfly, a mantis, and a great purple emperor! I donated them both to the museum, since I didn't have them yet.​
Went over to Marty's house! He was sick, so I gave him some medicine to make him feel better c: He gave me a cycling cap as a thank-you gift!​
Talked to Tangy, Beau, and Lobo. And gave them presents! Like I do every day.​
Visited The Roost and grabbed a coffee! It was DELICIOUS! Brewster is sooo good at his job :>​
Invited Melba to the campsite! I'm trying to get her on my island, she's one of my favorites and I LOVE HER!!!​
Did lots of landscaping near the entrance of my island. It looks so good so far! I'm getting a little discouraged though, imagine having to do this with the rest of my island.. :<​
Visited Cephalobot! He was making a dark tulip crown! I don't have this DIY yet, so I learned it! :3​


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/11
• Noticed Label was set up in the plaza; passed her Working Fashion Challenge with flying colors and recieved a Labelle dress as a reward. 
• Recieved a thank-you letter in the mail from Patty, and also took out the giant water bug model.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (chilling at home), Kitty (stretching), and Rhonda (relaxing on a bench in the plaza).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Decided to pick out, wrap, and deliver gifts to my residents, then picked out and wrapped new ones to deliver tomorrow. 
• Later, I found out poor Rhonda had fleas  (caught them and got rid of them, of course) 
• Got startled by a few falling stars, made wishes where I could. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Crumploid! 
• Visited Harv's island and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Cleared out some storage space. 
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning and started up Tybalt's remodel...but lost my steam after fixing up the front yard and quit halfway through. I'm hoping I'll have more energy tomorrow...


----------



## Steampunk Mage

Finally, after two years after buying the game, I've finally finished building the robot hero!


----------



## MomoBean

Square next to Resident Services is decorated. I’ve started to decorate the shop area. Made an outdoor bar…I’ve named it the Strawberries and Cream Bar due to the pink and white theme I’ve got going on. I just realized I need lighting in the bar lol.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Just trying to catch the Mahi Mahi. It’s one of my last fish


----------



## S.J.

For yesterday, Thur 12 May

 Checked Nook’s but not Able’s. Kicks was also here.
 Talked to all of my villagers.
 Removed weeds from behind some cliffs.
 Delivered a gift from Patty to Agnes.
 Did some Nook Mile and catalog shopping. 
 Goldie (who moved in the day prior) had unpacked, so I talked to Tom Nook about remodelling her home. It looks nice, but I think I’m going to try it again. I actually didn’t mind her original house either, and I kept her piano and her natural theme!
 I’m building a new street, where Gayle, Victoria and Megan will live. The day before, I put down the kit to move my camp near the beach, so the camp was gone and I removed all of the flowers, shrubs and trees from that area. I laid down fencing to mark the three yards, put down a pathway, and filled in the cliff area that I couldn’t do beforehand.
 I’m also planning on moving the incline to a different location, so I put down the markers for that, and I also put in the markers to start moving one of the yards.
 Removed everything from Gayle’s garden and her fencing to get ready for her to move.


----------



## maria110

I received photos from Daisy and Tucker so I'm up to 309 photos.  

On that new island, I only need photos still from Truffles, Jambette, Nana, Deena, and Chadder.  Maybe once I receive all those photos, I'll reset again.  I've let the flowers get out of control and I hate digging them all up.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2022

Also, I finished decorating the front of resident services on the older island.  I really like it now. I wanted to take some photos of it but I don't have any space left on my account, so I'll need to go back and delete some older photos.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just went to my main island to pick up some hybrid flowers to plant on my 2nd island.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday 



5/12 (raining) 
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was in town. Unfortunately, he didn't have anything today that I needed...
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Delivered the gifts!
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a woodland wall), Pietro (chilling at home), and Kitty (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Later helped Gayle resolve an arguement with Rhonda. (When I went to tell Gayle the news, I discovered she had fleas... Since Rhonda had them yesterday, do you think THAT'S what they might've gotten in a fight over?)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today. 
• Headed off to work; didn't get to Tybalt as planned, but I did start up three new projects: Harry's Messy Manor,  Kid Cat's Secret Base,  and Peaches's Shrine to Roundness. 

5/13 (short day) 
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do if a person washes up on the beach; that meant Gulliver was here (...but, admittedly, I kinda forgot to check on him  ).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Clatteroid!
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) and Kitty (doing a little home cleaning), but never once ran into Pietro...
• Agreed to swing by Rhonda's house tomorrow. 
• Dug up another Clatteroid, which popped up thanks to yesterday's rain. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, donated some Poki to the hospital.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/14
• Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended his show, and he played K.K. March.
• Arrived at Rhonda's house as promised. Sadly lost the card game, but she still just seemed happy that I showed up at all. Ended up with a pair of squared browline glasses.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (relaxing in her garden) and Pietro (shopping at the Able Sisters').
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Headed to work, got more progress finished on Tybalt's remodel. Added some common bluebottles to his front yard, and his second floor now has a bathroom and functional living quarters. Still debating on adding in a proper kitchen or just finishing up the gym area downstairs...


----------



## S.J.

*Fri, 13 May and Sat, 14 May

*Did all the usual stuff - checked the mail, collected weeds, checked Nook’s and Able’s
**Moved the last two houses, Gayle’s and Megan’s, to the new street!
 Was able to fill in the missing path where Gayle’s house used to be
 Picked up all the loose items around Megan’s house
 Decorated Gayle and Megan’s front yards, except flowers and shrubs. Gayle got a table/chair set, and Megan got a crescent moon chair and a beekeeper’s box
 On Saturday, I had a visitor to the campsite (it was Tiansheng!), so of course I said hello
 Also on Saturday, I visited someone’s island, and brought them an inventory full of clothes (as they haven’t unlocked the Able’s store yet)! I haven’t played online with anyone in so long! We also used the timer function and played a game of Hide n Seek (I lost). They also came to visit my island, and we did the group stretching together, which was really cute. They gifted Louie a shirt he loved, we went to visit Brewster, and we also went diving for sea creatures together. I know it‘s not rare, but I guess I’ve been slack with the seasons, because I caught a Gazami Crab for the first time!

*Sun, 15 May*
 Today I’ve still been working on the new street! There is a whole section of the “street” than runs North to South (rather than East to West, which is where the houses are) that I don’t know what to do with yet. 
 *Does anyone else line their cliff edges with fencing for “safety”? *I know the villagers aren’t going to fall off, but it just seems like it makes sense to have railing on the edge of a cliff, so yeah, I fenced parts of the street.
 Added shrubs and flowers to Megan and Gayle’s yards!
 Chopped down some trees to get regular wood! Used the wood to make a garden shed for Victoria, and also gave her an outdoor table with some plants on it for her front yard.
 Started placing some extra shrubs along the new street.
 It was raining yesterday, so there were a lot of new flowers. I dug them up and sold them all through the box out the front of Nook’s. I also bought new tools from Nook’s and checked Nook’s for new items.
 Bought some items from the Nook Miles and Nook Shopping catalogues.
 Went to HHP to order more items from Wardell! Also paid off some of my debt to him!
 Wasn’t planning on it, but I saw Merengue on the beach at HHP, and since I love her and miss having her on my island, I‘ve started making her vacation home.


----------



## LeighEmma

Today on my island I did some terraforming in readiness to move some of my villagers houses


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/15 (very short day) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points, the same as last week. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (hanging out in Kitty's yard), but I didn't run into Kitty OR Rhonda...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Headed off to work; Niko announced that it was almost time for the next music festival. Returned to Tybalt's house to finish up. Turned out better than I ever expected, so that's good. Vivian's up next!


----------



## S.J.

*Mon 16 May *

I’m quite excited about the changes I’ve been making on my island! I’ve wanted to have a Dream Address for my island but I’ve never felt satisfied enough with it, but I think soon I will actually be ready! 

**Checked the mail. There was a a present from Agnes, and lots of shopping from the catalogues (for decorating the new area)!
**Planted new plumeria shrubs.
 Decorated the new street with evergreen ash trees, plants, lighting, additional fencing, etc.
 It was raining again yesterday, so I dug up a loooot of flowers today
 Visited Cyrus to customise some items
 Decorated the new campsite area, and added some new items to the beaches. Also picked up shells.
 Found Gullivarrr’s communicator!
 Checked Nook’s and sold items in the drop-box
 Talked to all of my villagers (also tried to gift Goldie a present, but I can’t because she’s new to the island). Norma asked Agnes to grow her a mum, so she could use it as a garnish on her food.  So cute.


----------



## maria110

When I reset, I lost some villagers whose photos I didn't have yet.  So I'll need to bring them back later.  On the new island, I found on mystery islands some new to me villagers whose photos I don't have yet including Bangle, Peaches, Curly, Sylvia, Ricky, and Anchovy.  I'll need to find Deena again and I'm bringing back Truffles with amiibo.  I'm currently at 310 photos and my goal for the year is 400.  So 90 more new to me villagers need to be found.  I should probably just try to earn all 413 photos.


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

Collected my Nook Miles.
Built and placed the Campsite.
Worked on HHN/Paradise Planning.


----------



## Rairu

I was gifted Vivians photo to take me to over 100 photo's of different villagers. Only a few hundred more to go!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPusheen

Unfortunately nothing at all. Either I'm too busy, or my brain goes *flop* whenever I THINK I want to work on the island. Otherwise, I lazily wait for the rain to water my crops.


----------



## kcanales02

Newbiemayor said:


> I've been working on the area around my house and even though I'm not too good at terraforming I'm still pretty happy with what I ended up with. All that's left is to decorate!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438041View attachment 438042


Omg, nice job!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPusheen

I don't like to restart my island because the 550+ hours I put into the game would just go *poof* and my little sister has an account on my island.

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2022

I've just realized this was mostly commented on when the game came out. Oof.


----------



## kcanales02

5.15 and 5.16
Made myself a deck.
Revamped villager yards with some terraformimg: Diana gets an outdoor spa on the beach and Poncho is getting an outdoor gym.
Funny how creative energy can be dormant for months and then, boom, too many thoughts and ideas! Edit, girl, edit!!


----------



## deana

May 16 

-Checked the mail which was let's just say quite full because I was really neglecting it 
-Talked to my villagers
-Stopped by Kicks in the plaza, I bought a Furoshiki bag from him 
-Visited Nooks and Ables but didn't buy anything from them
-Found the glowing spot and planted a money tree, also harvested a fully grown money tree
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Pecan
-Flew to Harv's island to see what Redd had for sale there and to get my fortune told 
-While I was there I tried some outfits on my villagers 
-Coffee at the Roost


----------



## VanitasFan26

Got Coco's Photo on the 2nd island (Quadratum)


----------



## Steampunk Mage

With the help of time travelling, I've finally completed the Bug section of both my main avatar's Critterpedia and my island's museum.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/18 (Pekoe's birthday!)
• Isabelle announced that the museum had started up the stamp rally again! (I wonder if I should actually participate this time...)
• Took the centipede model out of the mail, and recieved a thank-you gift from Gayle.  Also took out Pekoe's present, and then headed to Nook's Cranny to get it wrapped. Got to buy some new things in the process, too.
• Headed straight to Pekoe's house; Pietro beat me there. Pekoe was pretty much stunned speechless after unwrapping her present, so that told me I did good! 
• Rock update: appeared above Gayle's house again. Broke it and filled in the empty space. Let's see where it ends up next...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll) and Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks).
• Headed to work and finished up Vivian's remodel! (I couldn't get her to do an action pose no matter how hard I tried, so the picture didn't turn out anywhere near as good as the first one, but oh well) After I got back, Merengue showed me how to make spaghetti marinara! Next up for remodeling is Petri!


----------



## smellovision

I got the luck with belongings fortune, which I had been waiting for, because I have too many flowers and they gotta go. Dug up the majority of my tulips and half of my hyacinths, and cleaned up my beach a little. 
And I got the brewstoid from Brewster!


----------



## VanitasFan26

smellovision said:


> I got the luck with belongings fortune, which I had been waiting for, because I have too many flowers and they gotta go. Dug up the majority of my tulips and half of my hyacinths, and cleaned up my beach a little.
> And I got the brewstoid from Brewster!


Wow thats great! I got that belongings will improve luck yesterday and I was able to transfer most of my flowers from my main island to the 2nd island. Its the best luck to get from Katrina!


----------



## maria110

In real life, I lost Audie's amiibo card (hoping to still find it around here), my dog ate Flora's amiibo card, and my cat threw up on Tangy's amiibo card.  I was able to clean Tangy's but I'll need to buy another Flora one.  Luckily I found Puddles in the campsite and she asked to replace a villager whose photo I already have, Muffy.  Muffy is a fav of mine but I have her amiibo and can get her back later.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2022



smellovision said:


> I got the luck with belongings fortune, which I had been waiting for, because I have too many flowers and they gotta go. Dug up the majority of my tulips and half of my hyacinths, and cleaned up my beach a little.
> And I got the brewstoid from Brewster!


How does luck with belongings affect flowers?


----------



## dizzy bone

- redid my hospital on HHP and paid off the donation for the patient ward
- got tired of running to the only outdoor closet I had out to change clothes, so I hid a few more sneaky closets and storage closets around the island
- redid the exterior of my flower shop 
- made a new studio apartment room at Harvey’s. my plan is to make studio apartments for all rooms on the main floor. I already did a few but I need to update them with the newer furnitures 


maria110 said:


> In real life, I lost Audie's amiibo card (hoping to still find it around here), my dog ate Flora's amiibo card, and my cat threw up on Tangy's amiibo card.  I was able to clean Tangy's but I'll need to buy another Flora one.  Luckily I found Puddles in the campsite and she asked to replace a villager whose photo I already have, Muffy.  Muffy is a fav of mine but I have her amiibo and can get her back later.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 22, 2022


omg….. protect muffy’s card at all cost.


----------



## Sophie23

Restarted on Acnh
Found the perfect map 
Placed my tent 
Placed my villagers tents
Named my Island Buttercup
Picked up some weeds
Made tools
Caught some fish & bugs
Got some items
Placed the Museum tent
Got some bells 
Payed off my first loan
Plant some flowers 
Sold some stuff


----------



## smellovision

It doesn't. But with it, you can dig up as many flowers as you want without the shovel breaking 

EDIT: Was supposed to quote Maria110. Well, hope you see this!


> How does luck with belongings affect flowers?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Had a bad-mental-health-weekend and blew off posting all together  my bad...


5/19
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Vic the Bull (at least, I think he's a bull...).
• Recieved a thank-you gift in thre mail from Pekoe. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (listening to Patty sing in the plaza), and Pietro (out for a stroll).
• Later help Rhonda return an item to Pekoe, which the latter had left behind by mistake...however, Pekoe had already bought a replacement, so I ended up with the barista uniform instead. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ran into C.J., and had planned ti get a collectible and complete the fishing challenge...but ultimately forgot about it 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. To my surprise, Kapp'n stopped by! 
• Headed off to work, began Petri's remodel!

5/20
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do when someone is passed out on the beach; found out that Gullivarrr had washed ashore again. Found his phone near the southwestern safety nets. 
• Chatted with Kitty (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), Rhonda (chilling at home), and Pietro (hiding behind the bulletin board and singing...).
• Later helped Kitty get her hands on an ocean fish; she ended up with a butterfly fish (it may not be rare, but there was no friggin way I was just gonna give her a sea bass).
• Got startled by falling stars; made wishes whenever I could! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Mathilda was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. Not ready for her to go yet. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Helped Patty deliver a surprise gift to Rex; looked good on him, surprisingly.
• Headed back to work made some more progress on Petri's remodel. This one's likely going on my portfolio page once it's finished.

5/21 (raining hard) 
• It's Saturday: Slider's back in town. Later in the day, I attended his show, and he played K.K. Gumbo.
• Recieved a Pirate Bandanna in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Pietro (chilling at home), and Rhonda (attending Slider's show).
• Found a lost planner on my way to the beach... After asking, around I was able to get it back to its owner: Kitty.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bubbloid! 
• Collected a few star fragments from the beach! Even found a Taurus frag! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Visited Harv's island, bought out Kicks, and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Headed off to work, finished Petri's remodel! It turned out a lot better than I'd expected, especially what with how many times I had to completely rearrange the second floor. Next up for a remodel is Gigi!

5/22 (extremely short day) 
• Didn't manage my time well IRL, so the stores were all closed before I could visit any of them (aaaaand I don't really like time traveling too much). 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points, the same as last week. 
• Got to chat with Rhonda (which was great, because I thought she'd be asleep already; she was crafting a rocking horse), Pietro (out for a stroll in the hybrid gardens), and Kitty (who I'd also expected to be asleep, but proved otherwise). 
• Dug up an Oinkoid and a Drummoid that popped up from yesterday's rain.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...


----------



## Steampunk Mage

Yesterday, Pom-Pom moved, and I spent a few hours at night trying to get a villager (that fits my island's magitek theme) using Nook tickets, but I couldn't find one (I used like two dozen of those tickets).  Then today, a villager who doesn't fit in the theme moved into my town.  Ugh...  -_-

Thus I decided to just order amiibo cards to fill in my remaining spaces.  Now I won't have to villager-hunt ever again.


----------



## angelcat621

Finished getting all 78 variants of Gulliver's items. I'm that OCD. Now I'm working on Pascal's set and am hoping I don't lose my mind every time he gives me another stupid pearl instead of a DIY I need.


----------



## Steampunk Mage

angelcat621 said:


> Finished getting all 78 variants of Gulliver's items. I'm that OCD. Now I'm working on Pascal's set and am hoping I don't lose my mind every time he gives me another stupid pearl instead of a DIY I need.


Since you've come to not like diving, I have a suggestion for alternative ways of getting the mermaid stuff:  You could try this forum's Nook's Cranny for NH, or you could try using the website called Nookazon; that's how I've gotten a great many of the items I've been wanting.


----------



## Sophie23

Got Blathers tent - gave lots of fish & bugs - he’s upgrading from the tent tomorrow 

Got more materials 

Got stuff to build nook’s cranny shop 

Placed plot for shop 

Payed off my loan 

Bought some stuff

Picked up more weeds

Caught some bugs

Sold some stuff


----------



## VanitasFan26

This technically didn't happen on my island but I just wanted to share that I had a great day. I went to Katrina got the "Belongings will Improve" luck and then I went to gather materials. I finally got the rare Tarantula island and I had a blast doing it. Can't wait to sell this to Flick:


----------



## Rosch

Sasha was at the camp yesterday. I was on the fence on having him because I already have Bob and Punchy. In the end, I invited him in place of Roswell.

I guess I can consider that an accomplishment because Sasha is one of the new and most sought-after villagers right now.

I also got Piper's photo 3 days ago. Not the best Peppy, but she's alright.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

I got Audie, Beau, Cephalobot, and Ione yesterday! My dreamies<3


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/23
• Isabelle announced that Label was back. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to ace her Outdoorsy Challenge, so I didn't get any extra goodies. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (making tomates al ajillo), Rhonda (walking along the beach), and Pietro (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Found and captured a scorpion that was skittering around in my yard. 
• Headed off to work, began Gigi's remodel.  Added a second floor and rearranged a few things in the yard and first floor.


----------



## maria110

Received photo #313, from Curly.  Only 100 more villagers and photos to go!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/24
• Isabelle mentioned that Redd was visiting... (but it was only AFTER I'd logged off for the day that I remembered I'd forgotten to visit him  )
• Recieved a tailor's ticket in the mail from Label. Still bummed about doing poorly on the last fashion challenge. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (hanging out in a flower path), Pietro (making fruit-topped pancakes), and Kitty (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Bought a covered wagon from Nook's Cranny! 
• Ended up not getting back to Gigi as planned...

5/25 (raining) 
• Isabelle announced that Leif was here today...but I didn't buy anything. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Clatteroid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Since pear jam was a hot item today, I ended up making a lot of it to sell. Didn't turn much of a profit, but it was better than just selling regular pears. 
• Visited Harv's island, got new stuff from Saharah and Kicks, pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Headed off to work, finished up Gigi's second floor. Lost steam while rearranging the first floor, and decided to continue tomorrow.


----------



## Autumn247

I bought almost everything from Able's Sisters
Bought a new authentic flowery painting from Redd since he was visiting today
Got a few things with Poki at the HHP island
Got new recipes for a glowing moss rug, and stacked shopping carts
Terraformed my island a bit and also bought/set up a new bridge (the red zen bridge)
Picked all my fruit and all my crops, sold them all 
Got coffee at Brewster's.  Celeste was there so I'm assuming she'll be walking around the island tonight so I'll have to log back on later so I can get a DIY from her
Fished for awhile


----------



## Slaxmax

I decorated my island (which is going to be an Italian themed art island) and traded with others to get some unique DIYs


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/26
• Isabelle mentioned that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up a Laseroid and an Oinkoid that popped up due to yesterday's rain.
• Chatted with Pietro (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), but never ran into Kitty OR Rhonda...
• Later helped Pietro return something to Patty that the latter had left behind at his house. However, due to a "quiz", I ended up with it instead: a tee with silicone bib. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Returned to work, finished Gigi's remodel at last! This ended up being one of the first few times I've actually had to put in some research before completing a project, so it ended up turning out much better than before! (I had to look up what a greenroom was)
• Donated some Poki to the hospital after I got back; ended up reaching the donation goal, so well be able to expand the hospital soon.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

I restarted Shin Jidai so I tried to get a lot done the past two days in real time and I think I’m at a good point.

-Finally got a good map, Peaches, Green Airport(Wanted blue but oh well), and Windflowers 
-Set up all tents (Got Mira and Lyman)
-Did the start up stuff and traded for some NMTs to get the three starters (Got Kiki, Audie, and Jacob…wanted Ione or Lolly but I can take Kiki for a bit and move her out once I have her photo and I have the other two’s cards)
-Made all the items
-Donated all 15 items to start museum

Not much really…just getting stuff started for the new version of Shin Jidai


----------



## Steampunk Mage

Finally, after over two years, I got all ten villager spaces filled with villagers that fit my Magitek theme.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Steampunk Mage said:


> Finally, after over two years, I got all ten villager spaces filled with villagers that fit my Magitek theme.


Congrats…that must feel soo good after all this time to have a perfect theme setup


----------



## Nenya

I tt'd to the last Saturday in October 2021 to continue the ridiculously seemingly endless quest of fulfilling the KK Nook Miles achievement. October because I am also searching for a couple of neon tetras and other fish of that month to make models.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/27
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do when somebody is found unconscious on the beach; Gulliver washed ashore again. Took a little while to find the missing phone parts.
• Decided to change my outfit up a bit for warmer weather; swapped out my sweater and jeans for a tank top and shorts. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a lost bag outside of Pashmina's house. After asking around, I was able to get it back to its owner: Patty. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (shopping at the Able Sisters) and Kitty (relaxing in her yard ), but I wasn't able to track down Pietro. 
• A few shooting stars appeared around 7pm, and I made wishes when I could. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Headed off to work and began Bianca's remodel. Added a few common butterflies to her yard and added a second floor. Currently debating which floor the wood-burning stove is supposed to go on.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/28
• Isabelle happily announced that K.K. Slider was visiting today; I attended his show later on, and he played K.K. Moody.
• Recieved a red tubeteika in the mail from Gulliver.
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling by the riverside), Kitty (chilling at home), and Pietro (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Collected some star fragments from the beach, and also found another gyroid fragment!
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Boioingoid
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• ...didn't get around to helping Bianca out today...


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I had a great day on the 2nd island (Quadratum) and this is what happened: 

I got both Deena and Marlo's Photos
I got Katrina's Fortune where my belongings improved
I went to Nook Mile Islands to gather materials (6 times) 
I went on a Kapp'n Tour (still got the same repetitive vine island) 
I got two new sea creatures and donated them to the Museum


----------



## dizzy bone

Today I started transferring over some items from my rep to my sad and forgotten side character. It's been a year since I logged onto my alt and I'm finally planning on redesigning his house with 2.0 items.


----------



## themysterybidder

Over on Happy Home Paradise, completed my 30th vacation home and the apparel shop. The DJ KK festival is fantastic!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Finally paying attention to my house. I'm using the room designer to figure out how each room will look. Iv finished the first room. now I'm working on the upstairs room. Next will be the bathroom, then art studio, then library and finally a D&D room in the basement! After I might relocate the whole house not happy with it where I have it. Then I'm going to work on a mine idea with the cave and mining charts probably wont finish all of it today by I'm trying for a least 3 rooms. Lol


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/29
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points, the same as last week.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (crafting a fancy rose wreath), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (chilling at home).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Jingloid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Headed off to work, continued Bianca's remodel.  Completed her bedroom and upstairs bathroom, widened out her first floor, and placed the wood-burning stove on the first floor at my dad's suggestion (I asked him about it). Still have to finish the kitchen and living room.


----------



## Bluebellie

I redecorated Cube’s house. I’ve always wanted cube in my town but his house interior was awful. I’ve always wanted a penguin house without the ice/ frozen items that all penguins have. I gave him a much needed makeover and I love it!


----------



## maria110

I obtained some new fan-made amiibo coins and invited a bunch of new villagers.


----------



## Sid

I didn't accomplish much, but Opal was camping on my island and the sound it made when I walked in made me actually laugh. Bum..Buh bum..bum..bum....bum...BUM.


----------



## angelcat621

Yesterday I placed some much needed but delayed infrastructure. Today I got the good belongings fortune so I could make my big flower garden between my waterfalls. Still a work in progress. Next project? Probably a farm full of crops.


----------



## azurill

I finally found the mole cricket on my second island. So now I finally have all bugs for that island rep. And my bug  section in the museum is finished. Now to figure out what I’m missing for fish, sea creatures and art.


----------



## Amatsuki

I caught some fish and made some bells today! I also hangout with some of my villagers


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

5/30 (Happy Memorial Day) 
• Isabelle announced that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three pill bugs for a collectible. Also sold him the last scorpion I caught recently. 
• Cleared out some space in my mailbox. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (making a mixed-fruits tart), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks).
• Pietro also mentioned that Pekoe was home sick, so I made sure to swing by the store and pick up some medicine for her. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Finally decided to go ahead and do the stamp rally. Blathers was thrilled. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Headed off to work; with my father's helpful suggestions, I finished Bianca's remodel! (It looks cozy enough, I might be willing to live there myself  ) when I got back, I noticed that things were getting set up for the next music festival... Also got to do  the hula with Vesta on the beach! 
• Made a detour to add some butterflies to Azalea's yard and tweak a few details. (Got a thank-you gift; apparently, I never checked back with her, even though she works at Café de Terrezia) I didn't really see much that needed change, not without finding her a roommate first. That being said, Willow's up next, and I have an idea...

5/31 (short day) 
• Realized I'd COMPLETELY forgotten to both save AND close out the game, so I started back up at Paradise Planning, dozing in the hammock on the second floor. The music festival had started. Also realized I'd forgotten to visit Joan yesterday 
• Returned home to Isabelle giving advice concerning passed-out beach-goers; Gullivarrr had washed ashore again. Found his phone buried near the southeast corner of the safety nets. 
• Took the pill bug model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Pietro (relaxing on the beach), Kitty (chilling at home), and Rhonda (out for a stroll).
• Helped Pietro return an item to Kitty, who'd left it behind at his house...though why she even had an instant-muscles suit in the first place is beyond me. 
• Got to wish on a few falling stars! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Rumbloid!
• Rhonda was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!).
• Checked out some custom designs...


----------



## Sid

Today was the first time ever I landed on Hardwood Island #1 as seen in this pic:
Edit: currently on fins island! Crazy day.


----------



## usa-chan

june 1st
- finally paid off that second bridge, which will hopefully help with my town rating (just reset my island so i'm going through that lovely introduction again lmao)
- got to welcome our newest villager, who was the also the 1st camper, cephalobot. he's cute, and i never had him before, but i don't think he'll be a longterm resident. but i will enjoy his presence while he hangs around!
- while island hopping for my 7th villager, i kept getting repeated personalities or ugly villagers, and just when i was done to my last 3 nmts for the night, i ran into raymond! i was so happy that i got reunited with him, especially without having to purchase him again lol. it somehow feels more accomplishing since i got him with my own luck rather than paying someone bells or nmt ngl


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Yesterday
-Got my smug from the newly built campsite…it was Phil!
-Set up one more plot and went villager hunting and got Chief
-Planted some more roses…working on blue rose breeding
-got a couple of items for me home in the mail cause I upgraded my house

Not much honestly


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post the other day 



6/1
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Butch the Dog.
• Got a call from Harvey; it's June, and that means wedding design time! 
• Recieved some Pirate Flooring in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Changed into my summer outfit! (Reminds me of watermelon; I'll post a picture of it later)
• Collected a few star frags from the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far... On another note, the hydrangeas and plumerias are budding! 
• Chatted with Kitty (doing some at-home exercise), Rhonda (out for a stroll), and Pietro (
• Found Leif in the plaza, but didn't buy anything. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Put some bells into savings...
• Decorated the island with wedding furniture for June. I'm thinking I'll get some more from Cyrus throughout the month.
• Headed to Harv's island and helped out Reese and Cyrus. Now that we have more decoration options since last year, designing the sets could get interesting! Ended up with a pretty cute shot, a wedding bench, and 14 heart crystals. 
• While I was still there, I bought everything new from Kicks and Saharah, pulled from Redd's Raffle, and customized a few things with Cyrus after the shoot. 
• Headed off to work and put my idea into motion: I'm making Claudia and Willow roommates, due to their shared love of coffee and cafés. Started up a second-floor apartment for them. Niko also mentioned that the music festival was still ongoing. 
• Checked out even more custom designs. 

6/2
• Isabelle talked about finding summer shells; I guess announcing that there was a visitor camping out yesterday was more important to her at the time.
• Chatted with Rhonda (cleaning up her house), Kitty (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), and Pietro (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Thanks to Kitty, I learned Redd was docked at the northern shore. Although I didn't get any new art, I did get a new piece of furniture, so it wasn't a completely lost effort.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! (And Celeste was enjoying a cup of her own when I walked in)
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again, doing a cute-themed reception. I got to try out Stained glass idea I found while perusing through custom designs, and it turned out pretty good! I forgot what item I got, but I did get 14 more great crystals, and I ordered an arch from Cyrus. 
• Headed off to work, finished up Claudia and Willow's house. When I got back, I did some "weeding" on the main island's upper levels. Next up for a remodel should be Buzz.


----------



## maria110

I added a couple secondary characters to my islands so that I can have more storage. Now I just need to figure out a plan for which characters will have which things.


----------



## Bluebellie

I completed Roscoe’s house and it looks beautiful.

I also completed Barold’s house.
I updated the exterior on Cube’s house.


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

- Collected my daily Nook Miles.
- Removed a stump.
- Turned in a fossil.

...but the day isn't over yet so maybe I'll do more later.


----------



## Jordan Marek

I received some hybrid flowers and rare items recently that will really help my town. My nature path will nearly be complete along with a large section of the beach. I’ve been clearing the area today and getting it all ready. I have another delivery later so I have been getting ready for that also. I might work more on moving villager houses depending on how I feel on moving lots of flowers.


----------



## themysterybidder

Went on a Nook Miles Tour, caught 2 new fish for Blathers: Tilapia and Arapaima.
Continued to terraform island, but scary at first but when I got going I started to really enjoy it.
Sold some hot items at Nook’s Cranny.
Made Moss Glow Pond, customised to purple
Used custom designs for the first time.
Bought the Pro Camera app
Bought some display stands and desktop mics from Wardell.
Requested song from K.K. Slider
Planted lots of Cherry, Apple and Peach trees.
Made some bamboo items.
Gave Buck, Al and Roscoe a DJ KK t-shirt
Gulliver sent me a Katana


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Had a rough night and forgot to post 


6/3
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was here today; I brought him three tilapia for a collectible, and them completed his Small-fry fishing challenge. 
• Recieved a new apron in the mail from ingame Mom, took out the arch I requested from Cyrus, and recieved a random robust statue from Pietro...which didn't matter, as the museum already had it on display (and this one turned out to be fake, anyway).
• Patty showed up for an unannounced visit. (And then it started to rain at around 8pm)
• Visited Nook's Cranny to buy customization kits and customized the wedding arch. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (busy fishing), and Kitty (doing an at-home workout).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Made plans with Pietro to have him over for a visit tomorrow; he's excited, since it'll be his first visit. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today, and Timmy stopped by! 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (cute-themed ceremony). Recieved a wedding flower stand, 14 heart  crystals, and ordered another wedding arch. 
• Headed off to work, added a few butterflies to Buzz'z house. Couldn't really figure out what to remodel, as I suddenly hit a creative dropoff, so all I did was fix a few minor details. 

6/4
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town. Later, I attended his show; he played I Love You. 
• Saw my first in-game Firefly of the year! (Yes, I get hyped about that, and IRL too)
• Took the wedding arch out of the mail, bought some more customization kits, and got it and a few other items decorated for display. Also took out the tilapia model. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ran into Pietro...and realized I'd completely forgotten about the plans we'd made yesterday, so I immediately raced back home  Luckily for me, he didn't seem to mind; he just seemed happy that I let hom in at all. I ended up with a clean-room suit. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) and Kitty (who looked to be on her way home from Nook's Cranny).
• Caught some fireflies for Paradise Planning! 
• Dug up a Rattloid and a Boioingoid that popped up from yesterday's rain.
• Later helped Kitty get her hands on a bug that suits on flowers; I brought her an an Orchid Mantis I had in storage. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (cute-themed reception). Recieved a wedding head table, 13 heart crystals, and ordered a wedding bench.
• Visited Paradise Planning, ordered some stuff from Wardell to fill out my catalogue. Started up Kidd's remodel; added butterflies to the yard and started an upstairs living space so that the first floor can be solely a photo studio.


----------



## Sosisa

Finally finished my Forest-core entrance terraforming


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished Rodeo’s house interior and exterior. He was the only villager to get a different exterior (I don’t think his quite matches well with his coloring). 

I felt kind of hesitant about it because I wanted all my villagers to keep their original house exteriors, but his house always bothered me, and it’s the only one that looks odd in my island. I also wasn’t able to find another villager to replace him that had a nice exterior. I suppose I’m too picky, and something had to change. 


Now I only have 3 more villager houses to go. Then I can finish off my playable character houses. Then the rest of the island (only 3  more unfinished spots).


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just got Murphy's Photo on the 2nd island


----------



## JellyBeans

picked the game up once again for the first time in a month so i've just been taking the time to clear up all my weeds/overgrown flowers, ordered some items for future projects, talked to + gifted all my villagers. all for me to inevitably repeat this exact process in a month lol but it was nice to see my island in the summer again


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/5
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 pin us, the same as last week. 
• Opened my mailbox to collect my orders from Wardell, took out the wedding bench from Cyrus, and found a thank-you letter from Pietro about his visit yesterday (attached wad a football).
• Caught more bugs for Paradise Planning. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (wandering around the plaza) 
• Rhonda mentioned that Rex wasn't feeling well today, so I made sure to swing by the store and pick up some medicine for him. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ended up going with Kitty to her house for a bit; said she was worried about her hostess skills. Played a card game (I won; recieved a wall-mounted candle), and was given some simple sunglasses as a thank-you for visiting. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today, and Orville stopped by too!
• Bought some more customization kits, changed the wedding bench, and placed it. Now the fountains outside Resident Services match. 
• Found a lost bag when I was on my way to give Rex his medicine. For the first time, I looked at the bag BEFORE asking around; I guessed based on what the contents of the bag told me. I turned out to be correct: it belonged to Patty. 
• Headed off to Harv's Island and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus. Afterwards, I helped them out with their photos (cute ceremony). By timing their reactions just right, I was able to get a shot where it looked like they were sharing a kiss (WHICH WAS ADORABLE AF). Recieved a wedding pipe organ and 13 heart crystals. Ordered some stuff to sell tomorrow. 
• Visited Paradise Planning briefly; ended up not doing any work today.


----------



## maria110

Recently, I received photos from Tybalt and Pancetti.  I also received a 2nd photo from Shino and a 4th or 5th photo from Colton. Colton and Raymond give their photos so quickly, I have the most from them.  I think I'll keep gifting them and get enough photos from them to decorate entire rooms with their photos.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/6
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do skills we find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed ashore again. Luckily, it didn't take very long to find the phone's missing pieces. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll) and Pietro (shopping at the Able Sisters) but never ran into Rhonda...
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew! ).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus; got to do an actual party today, and invited some of my villagers to take part. Got it done pretty quickly,  and recieved a wedding arch, 14 heart crystals, and a commemorative photo plate. 
• Afterwards, I bought out Kicks and Saharah.
• Headed off to work, continued Kidd's remodel. Started off by increasing the size of the second floor and rearranging some furniture.


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

- Weeded a bit.
- Customized my NookPhone.
- Sold things through the Drop-Off Box.
- Got bitten by a scorpion (oops).
- Dropped off some things at the museum.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/7
• Isabelle announced that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out.
• Recieved a new geisha wig in the mail from Gulliver (finally got the purple one!)
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) and Pietro (hanging out at the beach) but never ran into Kitty...
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a pile of cardboard boxes, and later find a gyroid fragment! 
• Went to Harv's island was immediately gifted 10 heart crystals by Harv and Cyrus both (which brought my total on-hand to 34). Helped out Reese and Cyrus (chic theme), somehow got 18 heart crystals.
• Didn't get back to helping Kidd out as planned...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/8
• Isabelle announced that Label was visiting today; after ace-ing her Goth fashion challenge, I recieved a pair of Labelle shorts in thanks.
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a dark bamboo bath mat! 
• Was randomly gifted a black ballet dress by Gayle. A surprise to be sure, but a welcome one! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll) and Rhonda (wandering around near the airport) but never ran into Pietro...
• Agreed to have Kitty over for a visit tomorrow; here's hoping I actually remember this time... 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Squeakoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Later helped Rhonda return an item she borrowed to Plucky (even though she was right outside Plucky's house when she asked me, but okay). However, I ended up keeping the earbuds combo in the end. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (garden theme). Was kinda lazy with it, but still got 18 heart crystals in the end. Traded some to Cyrus for furniture to sell. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow (with Tortimer's help).
• Headed off to work, finally finished up Kidd's remodel. Getting him to pose with me for a picture afterwards was honestly a HUGE pain...but I eventually got a good shot. Next up on the list is Sally!


----------



## Chrysopal

Learnt hardwood trees are a thing 

*edit* 
Where are the blossoms!?!?


----------



## Bluebellie

I completed the interior of Agnes’s house and updated Roscoe’s. Only one villager house left to go.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell pretty far behind on posting, it's been a heck of a weekend... 


6/10 (extremely short day, also raining) 
• Lost track of time (I was washing a buttload of dishes), so absolutely NOTHING got done  Didn't even manage to visit Flick...
• Manage to deliver one present: Pashmina's. 

6/11
<Record Not Available>
• I spent the entirety of the day, from 10am to 8pm, cleaning out and organizing the garage. I didn't play a single video game all day. This makes the second report I've lost, but the first that wasn't due to severe sickness. 

6/12 (late day) 
• Came back to a LOT of mail; including a thank-you gift from Kitty on Friday, random gifts from Mathilda and Patty, and today's HHA report (today's score is 229,458 points, the same as last week).
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Delivered the rest of the gifts! (You would not BELIEVE how long it took me to track down Pietro; I'd lapped the island 5 times before finally finding him fishing behind the cover of an orange tree...completely hid him) 
• Dug up a Boioingoid and a Petaloid that had popped up from Friday.
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Pietro (once I found him, that is; fishing).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ran into Wisp in the pumpkin patch; it took FOREVER to track down his spirit pieces. I was given a washbasin afterwards...
• Realized that I hadn't spoken to Rex, Pekoe, or Matilda in a while when I was delivering gifts...felt bad about that 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Also found out that Pietro had fleas  Got them off of him. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (chic theme). Was a little lazy with it, since I was still exhausted from yesterday, but I still earned 18 more heart crystals. 
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, didn't get anything done; instead, I checked out some custom designs I'd found on the internet. Oh, and Merengue also showed me how to make a pear tart!


----------



## maria110

I received photos from Chester, Timbra, and Quillson so I invited villagers with various Asian style houses for the informal theme I'm doing.  I brought Genji back (one of my fav jocks) and also Margie and Ken.  Up to 330 photos now.


----------



## Licorice

Updated my dream address today. I made some changes to my island but not drastic.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/13
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three snails for a collectible. 
• Dashed to the Able  Sisters to check out inventory before closing. Got to buy some new stuff! 
• Bought some wrapping paper from the  Nooklings, then went home to pick out and wrap up some gifts. Ran around and delivered them all shortly after. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (hanginng out in the butterfly room), and Kitty (watching the stag beetles' Fight Club meeting).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Plucky showed me how to make a gear apparatus! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Dootoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Found a lost notebook on my way from Rex's house; ended up having to ask around, but eventually got it back to its owner, Pashmina. Funnily enough, when I'd gone to give it to her, she'd actually been trying to track ME down; she wanted to ask me to help her find it. What a coincidence! 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus (garden theme), turned out pretty magical! Got 18 heart crystals, traded for items to sell. 
• With Tortimer's help, I picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Visited Paradise Planning fur a bit; visited the hospital and recieved 100 turnips. Started up Sally's remodel, fixed up the yard and added butterflies. 
• Checked out a few more custom designs...

6/14 (short day) 
• Since I couldn't visit the stores, due to logging on so late, I immediately set about delivering the gifts (Rex's had to be sent through mail; I didn't realize he had such a early bedtime!)
• Took the snail model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Kitty (crafting a birdbath), and Pietro (chilling in his yard).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today, and I also ran into Sable! 
• Ended up not going to Harv's or Paradise Planning... I went home to put some stuff in storage, ended up with Gayle over for an unexpected visit.


----------



## xara

got my joy-con/joystick drift repaired this week, so i can finally start playing acnh again!!  i have uh. a lot of catching up to do lol, but oh well.

*february 13th*
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ checked the mail; received letters from fauna and the HHA
❁ caught several bugs
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a black stovetop espresso maker from dom and a green astro dress from tiansheng
❁ checked daisy mae’s turnip price for this week and decided not to buy any
❁ checked able’s to see what they were selling today, and bought an iced lemon tea from nook’s
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
❁ made cookies, thumbprint jam cookies and bread gratin
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ returned something to sprinkle for dom
❁ got a tulip surprise box diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ got a golden garden bunny diy from margie and learned it! : D
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a green reindeer sweater
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles
❁ checked nook shopping
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. :/ lol while there, i caught some bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment, found a peach wall diy and checked the beach for giant clams
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
❁ went to paradise planning and bought a cranes porcelain vase, exchanged 66,600 bells for 29,970 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a bonsai shelf diy
❁ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize a bunch of items to the variations i’m missing
❁ withdrew bells from the ABD

also ignore me posting in here while i’m supposed to be on hiatus LOL.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I haven’t played much recently but today I just started designing areas I’ve left untouched for weeks and surprisingly I love what I’ve done. My museum now looks like a castle with a double incline leading down into an elegant core/magical/celestial garden. It’s nowhere near complete but I have a feeling it’ll be my new favourite area eventually.


----------



## maria110

Received photo #329, from Huck.  Did a lot of work on the newly reset island.  I think I like this one's map.  Working on gifting a bunch of other villagers, including Katt and Mott.  I thought I had their photos but I don't.  I love Katt and her tiny fangs.


----------



## xara

*february 14th* 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ checked the mail; received heart-shaped rose bouquets and chocolate hearts from my villagers and isabelle for valentine’s day <3
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ caught some bugs
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a purple steampunk costume from tiansheng and a black wrestler uniform from dom
❁ checked able’s to see what they were selling today, and bought a silver handwashing area and 10 pieces of purple wrapping paper from nook’s
❁ bought an ivory small round mat, a colourful vinyl sheet and a green shaggy rug from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a straw wall
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
❁ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a black stelloid and a green thwopoid
❁ got a doghouse diy from dom, a small cardboard boxes diy from audie and a cosmos shower diy from whitney, and added them to my spare diys pile
❁ got a jail bars diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a camel fringe skirt
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles
❁ checked nook shopping
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with carrots. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a seafood salad recipe
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
❁ went to paradise planning and bought a light brown safety railing, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a ruined broken pillar diy
❁ went to harv’s island and bought a black clutch from kicks
❁ had cyrus customize the handwashing area and safety railing to the variations i’m missing


----------



## angelcat621

It wasn't exactly on my island but I did help (as in gather nearly all materials and make all the items myself ) a family member finally craft all her items for the first 3 plots. She's had the game since last Christmas and still only had her first 2 villagers. Honestly she is 8 years old and doesn't have the greatest attention span for long term games like this so it's not surprising lol.
She wants cat villagers really bad and wanted one for her first 3 plots but she already got all 3 villagers (no cats) from Nook Mile islands and forgot she did.  I'm going to try and find some cat amiibo cards for her later. (She's really jealous of my all-cat island.)
On another note I taught her how to time travel to get her villagers faster. (I'm a terrible influence. )


----------



## KittenNoir

Nothing to exciting today just some simple things done around the island:


Watered all the plants
Checked mail
When shopping for new clothes
Checked Nooks Cranny
Went fishing but didn't find any new fish I needed 
Continued to work on a villager housing area next to my castle
Cleaned up the beach


----------



## xara

*february 15th* 
❁ checked the mail; received a glass holder with candle from whitney
❁ bought a pink moroccan footrest and a sour-cream chips snack from redd
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ caught some bugs
❁ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
❁ made coconut milk
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
❁ sold stuff to the twins, and bought a white shopping bag
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a cartoonist’s set from dom and brown argyle-tile flooring from tiansheng
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a natural tockoid!
❁ got an iron frame diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ delivered a package to agnes for dom and got a guide shirt in return
❁ got a wooden-mosaic wall diy from margie  and a terrarium diy from fauna, and added them to my spare diys pile
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a recycled-paper bundle
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles
❁ checked nook shopping
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a snowy island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment, caught a couple of bugs, checked the beach for giant clams and found a snowflake pochette diy
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
❁ went to paradise planning and bought a pink simple shaded lamp, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a peach wall diy
❁ went to harv’s island and bought a museum wall, old stone-tile flooring and a light-wood flooring sheet from saharah
❁ had cyrus customize the shopping bag, moroccan footrest, snack and simple shaded lamp to the variations i’m missing


----------



## Imbri

Took another swing at Snake's house. What I'd originally done was cute, but I've unlocked a lot more items, so I was able to warm it up a bit, but still kept it uncluttered.

Tonight and tomorrow I'll be tackling the last two rooms in my house. The kitchen and upstairs need to be given a summery look.


----------



## xara

*february 16th* 
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from dom
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ caught some bugs
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got an outdoor table from tiansheng and a knit hat from dom
❁ checked able’s to see what they were selling today, and bought a black/blue gaming desk from nook’s
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a silver aluminoid
❁ picked up a gyroid fragment off of the beach
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ got a zen-style stone diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a sapling
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles
❁ checked nook shopping
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment
❁ buried and watered my gyroid fragments upon returning to my island
❁ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a glowing-moss-jar shelves diy
❁ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the gaming desk to the variations i’m missing
❁ got a coconut juice diy from whitney and added it to my spare diys pile


----------



## maria110

Received Winnie's photo.  <3   On other island, Chester offered to leave, so I let him go so that I could mystery island hop for a villager new to me.  I was thinking I'd need to use a lot of NMT to find a new villager but Clay showed up on my first ticket--Yay!   I'm still trying to earn photos from Bubbles, Bud, Anabelle, Keaton, Jay, Mallary, and Freckles.


----------



## xara

*february 17th* 
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from margie
❁ caught some bugs
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a beaded-curtain wall from tiansheng and full-body tights from dom
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
❁ returned something to fauna for tiansheng and got a café uniform in return
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
❁ dove and caught some deep-sea creatures
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ harvested my pear trees
❁ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a red sproingoid and a brown oinkoid
❁ got a fruit cupcakes recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ got a paw-print doorplate diy from audie and an orange hat diy from lucky and added them to my spare diys pile
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a sapling
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles
❁ checked nook shopping
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ received a random gift (a conductor’s jacket) from lucky
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to cherry blossom island. while there, i caught some petals and bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a cherry-blossom umbrella diy
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
❁ went to paradise planning and bought a damaged lab chair, exchanged 61,200 bells for 29,988 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a vine bench diy
❁ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize the lab chair to the variations i’m missing
❁ went back to paradise planning and ordered some items from wardell


----------



## xara

*february 18th* 
❁ checked the mail; received an anthurium plant from whitney and the items i ordered from wardell yesterday
❁ caught some bugs
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to the ones i need pics from and got a colourful striped knit cap from dom
❁ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a bloopoid
❁ got a purple hyacinth crown diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles
❁ checked nook shopping
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment.
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
❁ dug up and got rid of some unwanted flowers
❁ harvested my fruit trees
❁ went to paradise planning and bought a blue milk can, ordered some items from wardell, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a full-body glowing-moss suit diy
❁ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize a few items to the variations i’m missing
❁ tiansheng asked me to catch him a sea bass, so i did, and he gave me his photo in return!!! 
❁ told margie to stay when she talked to me about moving out
❁ customized tiansheng’s photo and added it to my photo wall


----------



## xara

*february 19th* 
❁ did a trade
❁ gave away some posters for free
❁ checked the mail; received the items i ordered from wardell yesterday
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a rugby uniform in return
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ caught some bugs
❁ made sugar, flour, snack bread, a roost sablé cookie, pretzels, frosted pretzels, plain cupcakes, plain scones and a sugar crepe
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a pop clatteroid!
❁ got a birdbath diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles
❁ checked nook shopping
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i caught some bugs and dug up a gyroid fragment
❁ buried the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
❁ went to paradise planning and bought a black sword and a light wood nordic low table, ordered items from wardell, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a beekeeper’s hive diy
❁ went to harv’s island and withdrew bells from the ABD
❁ had cyrus customize some items
❁ got a tree branch wreath diy from agnes and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ listened to k.k. slider perform “spring blossoms” (while it was snowing lmao) with lucky, and 100% completed the “k.k. mania” nm achievement!! :’D


----------



## Sophie23

I caught my first ever Tarantula in Acnh  today 

If you didn’t already know I’m trying to catch every  fish, bug & sea creature  in Acnh because I’ve never done it on any animal crossing game and I feel like I should because it’s part of the game and I will get all the fossils and real art basically I’m trying to complete my museum which I think is a big achievement


----------



## Moritz

I caught the last of the pier fish!

Please Nintendo.
Never add them again.

Or make them more common

No one goes near their pier.
Why make a super rare spawn happen there?

Its mean.


----------



## angiepie

So I restarted my island. But today I accomplished getting the three plots down, moving in villagers (three of what I wanted thank goodness) sold some fish, donated to the museum, and now will get my campsite up and running.


----------



## xara

*february 20th* 
❁ caught several bugs
❁ crafted a flimsy, regular and golden net and shovel
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, an unassessed fossil from beau and the items i ordered from wardell yesterday
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ dug up a purple petaloid and a camel sproingoid
❁ had a visitor at the campsite! i swung by to see who it was, and it was gruff  lol
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got arched-brick flooring in return
❁ bought light blue bunny ears from able’s, and a black lighted display stand and 11 pieces of white wrapping paper from nook’s
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
❁ dug up and got rid of some unwanted flowers
❁ placed some more transparent designs on the ground to prevent further flower growth
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ chopped some wood
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ bought 3800 turnips from daisy mae
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ withdrew bells from the ABD
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a blue bwongoid!
❁ got a decoy duck diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
❁ today is sprinkle’s birthday, so i of course stopped by her house to celebrate!! i lowkey forgot her birthday was coming up, so i had to get her gift and wrapping paper today LOL, but thankfully the shops had things she would like. she liked her light blue bunny ears very much, and it was cute seeing beau celebrating with her :’)
❁ dove and caught some deep-sea creatures (including a pearl!)
❁ got a peach umbrella diy from margie and a cosmos shower diy from whitney and added them to my spare diys pile
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles
❁ checked nook shopping
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i caught some bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams  (i found 1) and found an iron wall rack diy
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island
❁ went to paradise planning and bought a silver hanging monitor, ordered items from wardell, exchanged 75,000 bells for 30,000 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a full-body glowing-moss suit diy
❁ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize some items


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell WAAAAAY behind on posting  Sometimes ya just don't feel like doing anything, and then it all snowballs downhill...
I'll post in two halves so that y'all aren't drowned in a wave of hastily-written-down notes 


6/15
• Isabelle warned us of the risk involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was in town today. I was in luck today: I finally got my hands on a Mysterious Painting! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll) and Pietro (chilling at home) but never once ran into Rhonda...
• Ended up arranging to have Kitty over tomorrow for a visit (here's hoping I remember).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Mathilda was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. 
• Got to buy some new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (cute theme), got 16 heart crystals. Apparently, you get more for polishing things. Had fun with the design, to the point I was cackling due to the hilarity of the final product. 
• Ended up not going to Paradise Planning today...

6/16 (very short day) 
• Logged on super late, but managed to remember that Kitty wanted to visit. At the very least, she still seemed to enjoy herself. 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Broccolo the Mouse. 
• Took the Mysterious Painting out of the mail and brought it to Blathers. 
• Ran into Rhonda (out for a late-night stroll) but never saw Pietro...
• Thanks to Rhonda, I learned that C.J. was kn the island, so I brought him three sweetfish for a collectible. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (chic theme), got 18 heart crystals. Did a quick build of a "dinner rehearsal", which Reese seemed to like. 

6/17 (another short day, but shorter) 
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; it turned out that Gullivarrr had washed ashore again. Luckily for me, this time I found the phone practically in the shallows near the western coastline.
• Took the sweetfish model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) but never ran into Pietro or Kitty. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...

6/18
<Record Not Available>
• Lost this day to the Renaissance Faire; by the time I got back (I was gone from 11am to 10pm), I was so tired that I practically passed out on the couch...

6/19
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points, the same as last week. Also recieved a Pirate barrel in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (wandering around the plaza), Kitty (hanging out at the campgrounds), and Pietro (out for a stroll).
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board: this year's first Bug-Off is going to be happening this Saturday! 
• Apparently, it must've rained yesterday: I dug up a Boomoid and a Tockoid.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Helped Pietro apologize to Rex for a prank gone wrong by delivering an apology gift. Rex seemed overjoyed to get it (...it was a toilet-cleaning set).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Ran into Celeste on the beach; she gave me instructions for making a flying saucer! 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus (garden theme), got 18 heart crystals. Did a set covered with vines and glowing moss, and it looked great in low light. Then I ordered some furniture from Cyrus to sell tomorrow.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Here's part 2 of catching up. Here's hoping I don't fall so far behind again  


6/20 (raining very hard)
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (doing an indoor workout), and Pietro (or for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Harv's island, bought everything new from Kicks and Saharah. Helped out Reese and Cyrus (cute theme), got 18 heart crystals. Made a cute little "afterparty" complete with board games and snacks. I invited Harv and Harriet for the shot. 

6/21
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Monty the monkey. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Dug up an Oinkoid and a Babbloid that popped up from yesterday's rain. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a peach dress), Kitty (chilling at home), and Pietro (hanging out in the plaza).
• Pashmina was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. I'm thinking I'll wait until a villager I like is camping before deciding on who stays and goes. That being said, I do like Pashmina. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a bottle on the beach with a recipe inside for making apple jelly! 
• Found Label in the plaza; passed her Theatrical Fashion Challenge with flying colors, resurrected a Labelle Hat in thanks. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (chic theme), earned 18 heart crystals. Did the room as if it were a restaurant with reserved tables for the "wedding" procession. Got a good shot of them admiring the cake 
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, Merengue showed me how to make pear jelly! 

6/22
<Record Not Available>
• Was busy crafting trinkets and such for a vending event, and got so focused that I completely lost track of time. (This makes 4 days total of reports lost; I'm hoping this isn't turning into a habit...)

6/23 (raining) 
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was in town; as usual, I bought everything that I didn't have catalogued yet. 
• Took the two tailor's tickets from Label out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (chilling at home), and Kitty (staying dry by staying inside).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from Tuesday;  retrieved a Xylophoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 

6/24
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three fleas for a collectible. Also sold him the emperor butterfly I'd caught earlier in the week. 
• Dug up a Stelloid and Clatteroid which popped up thanks to yesterday's rain. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Only got to chat with Pietro today (due to how late I logged in).

6/25 (short day) 
• Realized that I'd arrived too late to participate in the Bug Off  Flick happily reminded me that I still had points leftover to trade for merch, however, so at least there's that. 
• Didn't really get to chat with anyone except Pietro, who was chilling at home.
• Took the flea model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Planned to help out Reese and Cyrus...buuuut changed my mind last minute.


----------



## angiepie

6/25: I put some plots down, moved in some of the villagers that I wanted, got the resident services up to a building, got the campsite going and participated in the bug off. 
6/26: Will edit this once I get home and play.


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

For my main villager, I officially have all 107 KK songs. Now I can work on getting them for my second character.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/26
• Isabelle happily announced that K.K. Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played My Place.
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points, the same as last week. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (on her way to Slider's show), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Pietro (chilling at home).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Helped Kitty deliver a package to Pietro (which had been mistakenly sent to her house instead. )
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Got to buy new stuff from the Able Sisters! 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (garden theme), got 16 heart crystals. I think I got a smaller reward due to being a little lazy/simple with the set, but Reese stil seemed to enjoy it anyway. Later ordered items from Cyrus to sell tomorrow. 
• Visited Paradise Planning, got to buy new stuff from both the souvenir shelves and Wardell.


----------



## xara

*february 21st* 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ checked the mail; received a kotatsu and painter’s coverall from sprinkle, 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae and the items i ordered from wardell yesterday 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a honeycomb-tile wall in return 
❁ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and checked nook’s morning and afternoon turnip prices
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ harvested my fruit orchard trees
❁ made jarred bamboo shoots, orange marmalade and cherry jam
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a chic tockoid
❁ got a green grass skirt diy from sprinkle and a dark lily wreath diy from beau and added them to my spare diys pile 
❁ got a baked potatoes recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ dug up a white petaloid and a brown boomoid
❁ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for festivale
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
❁ checked nook shopping 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with wheat. while there, i caught some bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment and checked the beach for giant clams
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
❁ went to paradise planning and bought a black rolling cart, ordered some items from wardell, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a tree standee diy 
❁ went to harv’s island and bought a red clasp purse and a black/white panda backpack from kicks 
❁ bought a genuine wild painting left half from redd
❁ bought 3 misty-garden walls, a tent wall and broken stone-path flooring from saharah
❁ had cyrus customize some items
❁ withdrew bells from the ABD
❁ had a meteor shower tonight, so i made sure to make some wishes!! celeste was also wandering around, and she gave me a large star fragment


----------



## angelcat621

I farmed the stalk market over the weekend and made over 3 million bells total. Also did some cleanup of my flowers after I accidentally let it rain. Oops! Currently evaluating the best place to put a farming area. Going to look up some rural looking islands for inspiration.


----------



## xara

*february 22nd* 
❁ checked the mail; received a letter from lucky, the genuine wild painting left half i bought from redd, and the items i ordered from wardell yesterday 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a raincoat in return
❁ checked able’s to see what they were selling today, checked nook’s morning and afternoon turnip prices, sold stuff to the twins, and bought 10 customization kits 
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ made carrot juice
❁ put some stuff into storage
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a blue whirroid
❁ got a dark tulip crown diy from dom and a peach wall diy from fauna and added them to my spare diys pile 
❁ customized some of my spare gyroids to the variations i’m missing
❁ picked up my gyroid collection and put it into my alt character’s storage
❁ expanded my alt character’s pocket size 
❁ placed down more transparent designs to prevent flower growth 
❁ dove and caught some deep-sea creatures 
❁ collected star and zodiac fragments off of the beach
❁ got a boomerang diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for my birthday (god i’m so behind lmao)
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed an old tire
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
❁ checked nook shopping 
❁ bought a light brown clutch, a blue electronics-store paper bag and a green furoshiki bag from kicks
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a boring default island lol. while there, i caught some bugs, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1) and found a beekeeper’s hive diy 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
❁ went to paradise planning and bought a red reception chair, ordered some items from wardell, exchanged 73,100 bells for 29,971 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a glowing-moss statue diy 
❁ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize some items


----------



## xara

*february 23rd* 
❁ caught some bugs
❁ checked the mail; received a simple small brown mat from fauna and the items i ordered from wardell yesterday 
❁ dug up a green twangoid and a cute clatteroid! 
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ had a campsite visitor today; gladys! i didn’t invite her, but she’s very cute :’)
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a dress shirt in return 
❁ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and checked nook’s morning and afternoon turnip prices 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ customized the twangoid to a variant i actually need lol
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams 
❁ got an orange rug diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a green laseroid, which i customized to silver
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ got a tall garden rock diy from whitney and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ caught an oarfish 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
❁ checked nook shopping 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a snowy default island. while there, i dug up an oinkoid and a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, caught some bugs, found a forbidden altar diy and caught an oarfish
❁ crafted a flimsy and regular fishing rod
❁ buried the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island, and customized the oinkoid i found
❁ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, ordered items from wardell, exchanged 71,400 bells for 29,988 poki, gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that grew back and found a vine crown diy
❁ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize a few items
❁ withdrew bells from the ABD


----------



## S.J.

Was still at Harv's Island from a few days before, so had to leave there! 
 There was a villager at the campsite - it was Piper. She was very sweet, but the villager that she asked to move was Patty, so I couldn't do it. 
 Talked to Agnes, Pinky, Megan, and Patty.
 Checked the mail
 Realised that I hadn't used one of the features of HHP that I was most excited about - making VIP vacation homes! I thought it was only right to make the first VIP house for Lottie herself.  A cute two-storey home that I thought would be her vibe.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- Finished removing all of the terraforming and custom designs(except the ones under my tables with my bug and fish model collections)
to prepare for re-designing my island
- Cleaned up the weeds, fossils and gyroids that spawned
- Worked on improving my friendship with my villagers some more
- Went fishing, caught an Arowana and a Napoleon fish that I will use for my model collection, also caught a Dorado but I already have a Dorado model so I will sell it to C.J
- Caught enough Earth-Boring Dung Beetles for a model for my collection


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/27
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Peck the Bird. 
• Chatted with Kitty (shopping at Nook's Cranny), Pietro (hanging out in the hybrid gardens), and Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks).
• Began stockpiling summer clothing to prepare for a LOT of gift-giving (they keep wearing winter clothes from months back, I don't want them to sweat to death). Ended up clearing out storage space in the process. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Thanks to Pietro, I learned that Redd was in town. Although I didn't get any new art, I did get some furniture to customize!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (cute theme), earned 18 heart crystals. Did a small scene with flower petals and cherry blossoms. The petals on the floor were arranged into the shape of a heart 
• While still on Harv's Island, I bought out Saharah and Kicks, customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus, and enlisted Tortimer's help in picking out and wrapping gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, but didn't get any work done...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/28
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was visiting today; as usual, I bought him completely out. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (crafting a pond stone), and Pietro (on walkabout, gathering up sticks).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus again (chic theme)... Reese had chosen the Halloween wall again, and so the Haunted Precession from last year got revamped  Everyone wore a different costume, and our Lord of Gourds "Jack" conducted the ceremony!  (got 18 crystals; honestly though, I had fun today) I'll try to post a picture of it with tomorrow's report. 
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, but still didn't get anything done. Instead, I checked out some custom designs.


----------



## angelcat621

Yesterday I helped a family member build her campsite and get her first visitor. We both closed our eyes, chanting "RAYMOND" as she walked into the tent the first time, but alas, her disgusted cry told me that beautiful cat hadn't blessed her campsite this time.

It was ...Hippeux. She wouldn't accept him so I had that dubious honor myself. As per her instructions I placed his house on the furthest cliff from civilization. When her mother expressed interest in this decidedly ugly villager, the kid started warming up to him a bit. 
What will happen next in this saga on the island of Kittycat? Stay tuned.


----------



## deana

After a few different nights of unsuccessful diving, last night I was finally able to catch a vampire squid! It was the very last deep sea creature I needed for my critterpedia and museum!  I look forward to never having to go diving again lol. I still need some bugs and fish for those sections but my museum is slowly coming together! And art but that's another story. 

I also decided to go ahead and buy the 900k storage expansion for my house from Tom Nook. I don't think I really need it but I had the money so decided to just go for it.


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished two room on my main characters house. I’m missing one now that I plan on redesigning. I like it overall but it seems to be missing something. I Don’t know if it needs some items replaced or the wallpapers replaced.


----------



## angiepie

Upgraded my house fully, finally got KK to my island, got terraforming and now I’m going to spend the next week cleaning up my island and making it look like how I want it to lol


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

6/29
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gullivarrr had washed ashore again. It took a little longer to find the phone than I'd like to admit, but I did find it. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (making orange pound cake), Pietro (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Initially planned on helping out Reese and Cyrus, but ultimately decided against it. Tomorrow it is, then!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night, my bad...



6/30 (raining) 
• Isabelle announced that Label was in town today. I passed her work-themed fashion challenge with flying colors, and recieved a Labelle hat in thanks. 
• Received a Pirate dress in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Rhonda (shopping at the Able Sisters), and Pietro (wandering around Shop Isle).
• Later helped Kitty return an item to Patty, which the latter had left behind by mistake after visiting. It turned out that Patty had already replaced it, however, and so I ended up with the item instead. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Petaloid !
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Bought some wrapping paper from Nook's Cranny, then headed home. Promptly picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Helped out Reese and Cyrus (garden theme). Didn't realize it was already the last day of June (oops). Still, Reese was happy with my work (despite the fact that I about threw my right Joycon across the room in frustration as the camera proceeded to have a seizure and pan around in circles; drift SUCKS) , I got 18 heart crystals, and I ordered two final items from Cyrus. Until next year! 
• Finally returned to Paradise Planning with work in mind; returned to Sally's place to continue her remodel. All I did was expand the room for now, but it's still better than blowing it off again! (Also, there was a music festival underway, and I found a bottle on  the beach with instructions inside for making a glowing-moss stool!)

7/1 (raining again) 
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; although I didn't partake in his fishing challenge this time around, I did still bring him 3 olive flounders for a collectible. 
• Recieved a plushie in the mail from ingame Mom, as well as two tailor's tickets from Label.
• Delivered the gifts!  (...all except Pashmina's, which I'll explain in a moment) 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Pietro (hanging out in the plaza), and Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks) 
• Later helped Kitty return an item to Gayle, which the latter had left behind by mistake after visiting.
• Pekoe was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. (After this, the rain stopped) 
• Decided to stop early (and since I still hadn't found Pashmina by this point, this is why Pashmina's getting her gift tomorrow instead.)


----------



## xara

*february 24th* 
❁ checked the mail; received round shades from whitney and the items i ordered from wardell yesterday 
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ dug up an arfoid and a babbloid
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped giant clams to dom and got a blue-paint wall
❁ got a golden altar diy from beau and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and checked nook’s morning and afternoon turnip prices 
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ harvested my fruit orchard trees
❁ dove and caught some deep-sea creatures 
❁ made carrot potage and salade de carottes râpées 
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a green rumbloid!
❁ customized the arfoid to a variation i need
❁ got an armour shoes diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
❁ checked the recycling bin
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
❁ checked nook shopping 
❁ threw some stuff away 
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to bamboo island! while there, i dug up some bamboo shoots and a gyroid fragment, caught several bugs, checked the beach for giant clams (found 1) and found a steamer-basket set diy 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
❁ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, ordered some more items from wardell, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and found a carp on a cutting board diy
❁ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize some items


----------



## xara

*february 25th* 
❁ checked the mail; received the items i ordered from wardell yesterday 
❁ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a pyjama dress
❁ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
❁ caught some bugs 
❁ withdrew bells from the ABD
❁ checked able’s to see what they were selling today and bought a mt. fuji fine vase and shio ramen from nook’s + checked their morning and afternoon turnip prices 
❁ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
❁ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
❁ bought a yellow kitchen mat, a tropical rug and a green kilim-style carpet (which i needed!) from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for an imperial wall
❁ completed some nook mile achievements
❁ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into an aluminoid
❁ got a box-shaped seat diy from sprinkle, a bamboo floor lamp diy from margie and a money flooring diy from whitney, and added them to my spare diys pile 
❁ went diving and caught some deep-sea creatures 
❁ shot down a balloon and got a ranch chair
❁ got a log pack diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
❁ put some stuff into storage 
❁ threw some stuff away
❁ came up with a secret greeting for fauna and i
❁ checked the recycling bin; claimed a ripped doctor’s coat
❁ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
❁ checked nook shopping 
❁ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a pile of cardboard boxes diy 
❁ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
❁ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, ordered a couple more items from wardell, exchanged 61,200 bells for 29,988 poki and found a hanging glowing moss diy
❁ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize some items


----------



## TheDuke55

I just started to get back into the game. This was yesterday, but I finished decorating all of the rooms in my second villager's home. Not all in that day. It was a slow process, but I got it done. I also moved them off to the beach so I can terraform where their house is going to be. It's less a house and more of an additional building to add to my town square replica.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I opened it for the first time in a while to WiFi with a friend!


----------



## mouthrat

i played for the first time in 3 months and finally finished my fossil collection! i know i haven't been on TBT in a while btw, i missed you guys sm </3 however im super proud of myself


----------



## deana

Been making more progress towards my critterpedia/museum! I was able to catch a golden stag, the very last bug I needed so my bug section is now complete! I was also able to catch an arapaima for the fish section leaving me with just the salmon and king salmon to catch in September. I also was able to contribute a new art work to the museum lately, a great statue. I somehow never had one of those yet!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind again 
I also could've sworn I'd already posted my report for 7/2, but apparently not. Oops 



7/2
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Slider. (had to wait until a little while after the show to give Pashmina her present, since she was in attendance, but it still got delivered!)
• Took the olive flounder model out of the mail.
• Dug up all of the gyroids that had popped up over the last two days; retrieved a Spikenoid, a Bubbloid, a Babbloid, and a Petaloid!
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Pietro (making a wooden-knot wall) and Rhonda (attending Slider's show).
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a dark-bamboo rug!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Got to buy some new things from the Able Sisters!
• Caught a scorpion that was lurking around Shop Isle. The fact that I was able to get my net out without being attached was what surprised me the most 
• Visited Harv's island and customized a lot of items with Reese and Cyrus. Later enlisted Tortimer's help to access my storage, and then picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow (also got to clean out some storage spacein the process).
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning; didn't get anything done, just checked out some custom designs.

7/3
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points, the same as last week.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Delivered the gifts!
• Chatted with Pietro (hanging out in Kitty's garden), Kitty (admiring the bug exhibit), and Rhonda (out for a stroll).
• Later caught a river fish for Pietro, after he asked me for help. He got a sweetfish.
• Am announcement for the upcoming Fishing Tourney has appeared on the bulletin board!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today, and Orville stopped by; and to my surprise, I found Daisy Mae at the counter! Between bites of her sable, she talked about how rain was good for turnips (sure enough, it had started raining when I left the museum).
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning, checked out some more custom designs, and did a little extra work on Sally's home to make it a little more cozy.

7/4 (Happy 4th, y'all!  )
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Bud the Lion! (Oddly appropriate for today, if you were to ask me)
• Dug up an Aluminoid and a Laseroid that had popped up from yesterday's rain.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (chilling at home) but never ran into Kitty or Rhonda...
• Discovered Redd set up at the north beach. Ended up with a copy of the genuine Dynamic Painting (if anyone wants it, let me know)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Resetti's brother, Don, at the counter today!
• Bought some wrapping paper at Nook's Cranny.
• Had an impromptu visit from Pashmina as I was organizing things at home, and she gave me an orange.
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow.

7/5
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed ashore again. It took a little while to find the parts (they did NOT cooperate with my searching), but still got it done.
• Delivered the gifts!
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (hanging out in Kitty's garden again), and Kitty (apparently on her way home from the Roost).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Bought more wrapping paper from Nook's Cranny, then went home. Then I picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## maria110

I received a bunch more photos since last posting here.  Most recently, the photos were from Mott, Katt, and Gala.  I'm thinking of doing an Alice in Wonderland theme on one of the islands but can't decide which one would work better for that.  It would just be a temporary theme.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/6 (short day due to dentist appointment) 
• Isabelle announced that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out.
• Delivered the gifts!
• Chatted with Rhonda and Pietro (the latter was visiting the former), and found Kitty tending to her garden. Unfortunately, she was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ended up accidentally inviting Gayle over for a visit; it was at least a pleasant one. 
• Checked out a few custom designs.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/7 (short day due to concert) 
• Isabelle announced that Kicks was in town today. I got to buy new stuff to add to my catalogue! 
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Gayle. Also finally opened the gift I got from Gulliver yesterday: a sombrero. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (hanging out in her yard), Pietro (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from Tuesday; retrieved a Thwopoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Ran into Resetti again! (That makes 3 sightings!)


----------



## jadetine

I can’t believe after two years I finally caught that cicada shell


----------



## Drawdler

A few days ago now I finished catching all bugs- I only needed horned hercules. A few months ago I tried to find it on a friend’s island (southern hemisphere) and it never even spawned, I made sure to go to Kapp’n islands in the evening this month and found one fast on there.


----------



## June

cleaned off the first section (before the first bridge is built) of my island and now working on trying to get the entrance together. i've got the materials/furniture i need for decorating but also now realizing that i haven't yet unlocked terraforming on the new account rip. i'm a bit daunted by the fact that i need to find so many things again (my last island before the accidental wipe i was able to catalog everything T__T) 

i also am doing more crafting and have just finished crafting everything available to me at least once! i'm also clearing off more achievements compared to my old/lost saves. so there's that!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/8
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was here today; I brought him three mosquitoes for a collectible. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (relaxing under a tree), Pietro (walking along the beach), and Kitty (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Crafted some items to sell. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Deposited a lot of bells into savings. 
• Picked out and wrapped some gifts to deliver to my residents tomorrow.


----------



## JellyBeans

i'm really trying to get myself back into animal crossing again!! lord knows i have the time to play now
so yesterday ran around doing the basic weed and overgrown flower clear up, said hi to almost everybody again (turns out it's been a month since i last did this oops)
today i've actually been really on it! been running around distributing flowers that i've dug up, plus binned all the spares. of course did a few rounds of the fishing tourney - managed to get a fish wand and fish doorplate. then my main achievement of the day has been completely redecorating my house! i was feeling really stuck with it so just went through room by room taking all the furniture out and rearranging it all, and now i'm so much happier with it. as i went i was also buying new pieces of furniture to put in so that was a good way to really identify what was missing. now there's still time in the day, so if i don't collapse from heat first i'm hoping to make a note of what i want to do with all the empty areas on my island (might have to get scrolling on pinterest for that) and start getting together all the items i'll need to do so!


----------



## Drawdler

I generally ignore the fishing tourney but I grinded it out this time. Made sure I’m getting the gold trophy. I got like five each of tackle bags and drying fish racks. Bad RNG. Also cleaned the front of my museum, reorganised and added little decorations there.

I might keep playing and do some HHP, I’m in a decorating mood but blanking out on my own town for now. Today was just a day I had to get some stuff out of the way.

Edit: new day in my timezone, kek. So today I made a little skateboard area on a hill in my town. Wanted to fill a little space, thought about Dom skating up there, actually pretty happy with it. I’ll copy/paste my description from my notes-

Dom being the himbo he is wants to skateboard in such an extreme spot
While Zucker and Dom don’t usually get along they try, so the yellow board is Zucker’s, he’s along for the ride
Lobo uses the blue board and watches over them. He isn’t necessarily convinced by himbo Dom, it’s funny that Dom even convinced Zucker to join, but he watches over any boarding there and admittedly joins in himself.
Also funny Dom could just max himbo skate off and fall into the water and get all soggy… even more ironic when Zucker is fine with water himself.
Since Tammi lives so close she also joins in and borrows the yellow board herself sometimes, she’s energetic and agile and mobile enough to handle it.


----------



## JellyBeans

not quite as productive as yesterday, but i'm just hoping to build up consistency at this point! managed to break S rank in HHA which I'm happy with. got all my various furniture/decoration deliveries from yesterday so spent some time putting those around my house and island. talked to everyone, did the KK concert, visited my Tortimer island.
completely replanted my farm to complete a nook mile, and then dedicated the rest of the evening to just ticking off whatever little nook mile tasks came up, plus completing a few of the main nook mile goals if i was just a few off reaching the next milestone.
also caught a few new fish, including a great white shark!


----------



## angelcat621

I finally started on my farming area and got a grid of paths laid out to figure out where I want things. Got the good belongings fortune from Katrina so no tool breakage. Epic.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday, my bad 


7/9 (Fishing Tourney!)
• Realized I wasn't going to be able to deliver the gifts today due to the Tourney... Tomorrow it is, then! 
• Took the mosquito model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Participated in the tourney at least once. Only caught 4 fish due to an itchy trigger finger  But it's still better than nothing at all! 
• Started taking down and putting away the wedding decor from June. Already, I can't wait for it to be October 

7/10
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town (...which also meant I wouldn't be able to deliver all of the gifts in person...). I attended his show later in the day; he played K.K. Blues. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points, the same as last week. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Delivered the gifts! (4 were sent through the mail, as their recipients were either attending Slider's show or were unaccounted for despite searching for them) 
• Chatted with Pietro (wandering around outside his house) and Kitty (out for a stroll), but I never once ran into Rhonda...
• Got to buy new stuff from Nook's Cranny! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Boomoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Accidentally dozed off before I could post last night, my bad 


7/11 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Frett the Dog.
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!). Later on, I found her at the counter at the Roost; probably needed some post-caffeine clarity 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll), Pietro (apparently on his way to the museum), and Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Made plans to visit Kitty's house tomorrow (fingers crossed I remember  ).
• Found Gullivarrr passed out on the beach. Also ran into Pascal while searching for the phone; got a pearl. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Bought some stuff from the Nooklings to get it catalogued.
• Visited Harv's island, promptly bought out everything new from Kicks and Saharah both. I'd planned to customize items with Reese and Cyrus...but ended up losing complete track of time and didn't get anything done as a result  oops...


I'll post today's entry later!


----------



## S.J.

For the past two days my main focus has been making sure I invite Teddy to my campsite and make his souvenir. Day 1 was a wooden log bench, and day 2 was a dog house. Today is day 3, and hopefully I'll invite Teddy to my island! He'll probably move into Fang's plot. Originally I was hoping for a cranky bear, but Teddy is too cute to pass up, at least for a while.


----------



## TheRevienne

So, I've been busy rebuilding up my island. This makes it in total 4 refurbs I think, and 2nd big refurb. I've included the before, the plan, and the current status below!



Old Island look, minus part of the river :'D



The plan of action!



Phase 1, 2 and partly 3 done, museum and orchard/farm in place,  my house in place too. Villager spots planned out, shop and tailors planned too.


Phase 4 done, and phase 5 partly done, shop moved, villager neighbourhood planned and ponds added, farm and orchard cliffs made more 'natural'. This is todays work https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ui...044974&th=181f50d4f847cdee&view=att&disp=safe


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island-
Main player- With less to do she just plays early afternoon.  Digs up fossils for Player 3, talks to the villagers, picks up the bottle and checks the shops.  Today she found the Shell Dress at Able Store and completed the Summer clothing.
Player 3- Started playing evenings and doing the daily chores and fossils.  Read the Golden Gear Tower DIY recipe that Island 2 sent.  
Gave Flick 3 Cidaca Shells that she caught on July 1st for a model.  Spawn rate improved?  Worked on the Campground on the beach.


----------



## Drawdler

S.J. said:


> For the past two days my main focus has been making sure I invite Teddy to my campsite and make his souvenir. Day 1 was a wooden log bench, and day 2 was a dog house. Today is day 3, and hopefully I'll invite Teddy to my island! He'll probably move into Fang's plot. Originally I was hoping for a cranky bear, but Teddy is too cute to pass up, at least for a while.


I love Teddy! Few jocks are so cute in that way it makes them so funny. I definitely considered him for my own island, if I ever got another, he might end up there.

Today I decorated around the area where I’m going to invite Zucker. Finally found a spot to put that cool Bamboo Doll item, I had to get rid of the cool-colored bamboo basket for how I wanted to design because I had a couple others on my island and it was getting redundant, but replacing it with that doll was neat. The house currently there is getting an exterior renovation, so tomorrow I can see how it looks. I’m going on a tour now…


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Could've sworn I posted yesterday's entry... Sorry again, folks! 


7/12
• Isabelle mentioned that Label was in town today; I passed her Fairy-Tale Fashion challenge with ease, and recieved a Labelle knit shirt in thanks. 
• Recieved a Pirate wall in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) , but never once ran into Pietro...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Arrived at Kitty's house at about 4pm as promised, much to her approval. Although, she kept trying to sell me her furniture...
• It started raining at about 5pm, which was also when I found a gyroid fragment on the beach.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• It stopped raining at around 7pm, which was also when I flew out to Harv's island to customize items with Reese and Cyrus. 

7/13
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today (...but I forgot, and didn't realize it until hours later, after I'd already logged out for the day...oops  )
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (making a peach chair), Kitty (out for a stroll), and Pietro (chilling in his backyard).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Scatteroid, and later found a Xylophoid and a Petaloid that had popped up from yesterday's rain. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making Plate Armor! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Celeste at the counter!


----------



## Drawdler

*14th July 2022*

Tasha’s house, which will soon be the location of Zucker’s house, had an exterior remodel. It is now very red which makes for a nice contrast with the surrounding green bamboo and feels spicy. This may well be the one and only take of his exterior, I have very little to complain about. Wish the Asian-style siding had a more orangeish variant or something? The closest otherwise are brown which isn’t quite what I would do, but what I have now is still great.
I tried out different bamboo furniture colors next to the house but green still worked best.
Drago’s house, which will soon be the location of Tammi’s house, had an exterior remodel. I’ve been experimenting with it to figure out which look I think is best, a nice compromise between what I think would suit Tammi and what fits the environment. Today’s look is pretty nice, but it might be a bit too warm? Tammi is more bright and sunny rather than warm and cozy, but the thatched roof and door are orangeish, which feels more cozy and unfitting. It’s really hard to get a sunny look that’s still yellow instead of more orangeish or brownish, using these parts (I really want to give her the island hut-looking siding).
I nabbed an extra bamboo grass I needed online and most of my remaining K.K. songs. Only three were left and luckily, K.K. Stroll, one of the last songs, was in my Special Orders today. That means next week I will have all K.K. songs (Today is a Thursday, the last song will play next Saturday).
I went searching for beetles on a tour for a bit, but eventually all spawns slowed down too much and I left it behind.
I cleared some space for new flowers which should arrive soon and left out some items to give away online.
Redd was in town and I bought a Mysterious Painting (they’re always real and I‘m pretty sure I still needed it).


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/14 (short day) 
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today (found him hanging out with Kapp'n). I brought him three flies for a collectible. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll). Never ran into Pietro OR Rhonda...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!


----------



## Drawdler

*15th July 2022*

I normally check first thing in the morning but I didn’t until noon this day. I slept all day. There’s nothing too important in my town on Fridays so it’s alright.
The biggest thing I did today was sketching something out in the room design app. I’m not aure if this is the right thread to attach a photo, but it‘s a room idea for Tammi that has a bed behind a partition, counters with plants and drinks on them, a corner with cushions and more plants and in the back a living room-type area with the moroccan sofa. It’s still pretty work-in-progress, I’d really like to fit a TV in the living room area, but I kind of like the way I’ve blocked out spaces right now as simple as it is.
I gave Drago an orange pineapple shirt. I didn’t get anything in return. I’m not sure if I want to kick him out for Zucker anymore but I’m still leaning to yes. When I decorate their houses maybe I’ll put a photo of the other in whoever’s house I do invite/keep. I want to get Drago’s photo ASAP. I’ll be giving him giant clams.
I’m not sure if I want to gift clothes to all my villagers. They aren’t going to stay mint anyway (I avoided giving clothes so far, and I never give them catchphrases or greetings, but redecorate their houses) so I suppose it would be cute. Plus now I heard the reporting clothes feature actually works, I need to verify that.
C.J. was visiting. I’m still playing so I might go fishing but I ordered a great white shark model and made about 40,000 on some leftover stuff.
I forgot to say yesterday that I ordered a castle wall from Special Orders which arrived today, cool item.
Donated the Mysterious Painting.


----------



## Moritz

I got cast master.
Hopefully that's the last time I will ever need to do that.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/15
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was here today; as usual, I bought him out.
• Took the fly model out of the mail.
• Chatted with Rhonda (who was right outside my house for some reason...), Kitty (chilling at home), and Pietro (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings...


----------



## Drawdler

16th July 2022

I realised renovating houses is a pretty easy way to get miles ‘cause saving 9,000 bells is easier than 1,000 miles! Neither is really that hard but miles fluctuate more. And it’s not like I need more miles anyway, because I’m getting amiibo soon and have a lot of tickets saved anyway. I bring this up because I made absolutely tiny adjustments to houses and got a bunch of miles for it. Tammi’s exterior was updated to match the test one, just so I could see her around there more often, knowing how villagers like to hang around their houses. I left the TV in Bettina’s house off by default because I think that makes more sense. And I think that was it? I might even turn that TV back on, I haven’t gone into Bettina’s house to see how it feels, walking in there without the TV on.
I got the last flowers I needed delivered! Purple pansies, purple windflowers and black cosmos. Really happy about that and the person who dropped them over was really friendly 
Got K.K. to play ”Mr. K.K.”, the second-last song I need.
There are shooting stars tonight, so I’m going to keep playing and wish on those.
Hung out with Drago a lot, we sat next to the river by his house. He was really indecisive and kept getting up and nudging over a tile. It was fun though. I got nice screenshots from it.
Just a chill day, but I’m very happy with it.


----------



## maria110

Last week, I received photos from Monique, Jambette, and Clay.  I've invited some new-to-me villagers:  Cesar, Maggie, Kody, Claudia, Naomi, and Tex.   Trying to decide which theme to do on which island.


----------



## Chrysopal

I obtained my first villager photograph of who's is Raymond, the best NPC in the game. I won.


----------



## Nenya

I broke a rock in my camping area for the first time since "forcing" them there when the game came out. I placed the purple pergola there at the top of an incline. Wonder how long it will take me to get the rock to appear back in the campground!


----------



## xara

i took another break LOL.

 *february 26th* 
৶ꕤ७ did a trade 
৶ꕤ७ sold my turnips on someone else’s island for 660 bells each!
৶ꕤ७ deposited bells into the ABD
৶ꕤ७ downloaded a bunch of custom clothing designs 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island to test out some outfits
৶ꕤ७ changed my island rep’s outfit! :’D
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a cuckoo clock from margie and the items i ordered from wardell yesterday
৶ꕤ७ caught several bugs
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a school jacket in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today 
৶ꕤ७ crafted a flimsy, regular and then golden net 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a bwongoid
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ got a golden altar diy from lucky, a cardboard chair diy from beau and a medium wooden partition from whitney and added them to my spare diys pile 
৶ꕤ७ got a wooden chest diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a faux-shearling coat 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away 
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i caught a couple bugs and dug up a gyroid fragment
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought purple/red/teal paint cans, exchanged 62,500 bells for 30,000 poki and found a ruined decorated pillar diy 
৶ꕤ७ went back to harv’s island and had cyrus customize a few items 


Spoiler: new outfit 🌻💙


----------



## Rosch

It's not really an accomplishment, but I managed to see double rainbows on my island today. I also got a heavy meteor shower last night.


----------



## lovelace

_ july 18 2022 _

— checked my mailbox; got a letter from daisy mae with a recipe for jarred bamboo shoots, a short note from jeremiah & some stuff i ordered from nook shopping yesterday
— visited katrina, got increased money luck & increased friendship w chabwick !! checked in w leif but to no avail; he is still not selling potatoes :c
— donated a few bells to the stalls i've yet to unlock on harv's island
— visited the roost; blathers came in after i had my drink !
— bought wrapping paper (gold & purple), fresh-food trays & a football at nook's cranny
— bought two tennis sweaters in ivory (one for me & one for sally), a navy blue tennis skirt, white bubblegum & a strawberry dress at able's, which made me realize that i really want actual strawberries to be a thing u can have in-game
— dug up 5,000 bells at my money spot & got a gold nugget at the first rock i hit
— planted my 2nd red rose hybrid w the first one (after selling the orange + purple roses i used to get them) & watered them in hopes of getting a blue hybrid 
— helped gulivarrr retrieve his communicator
— got the gold diys from niko upon landing at hhp & 30 turnips from sow joan at the hospital 
— made vacation homes for sasha & nan
— bought a blue lace-up dress at the apparel shop
— gave gifts to my villagers; got my 2nd copy of marina's photo
— got an apple jelly recipe from pashmina & a salad recipe from lyman !
— completed the island togetherness milestone
— dug up all the cracks on my island: three fossils & three gyroids (fully formed, since it rained yesterday) 
— crafted & customized seven nets in preparation for saturday's bug-off
— sold tiger butterflies to bonbon & gonzo
— caught fleas off of olivia & marina
— caught 2 scorpions, a hammerhead shark & a dorado 
— hovered at a pond for a while & caught 4 new fish: a koi (!!), a tadpole, a gar & a goldfish
— donated the tadpole & gar to blathers & pondered over the idea of tadpole villagers
— visited chabwick's house, received kk. dub 
— gathered giant clams for gifting & manila clams for fish bait 
— just barely caught a meteor shower; here's hoping i still get a handful of star fragments tmrw !


----------



## Drawdler

18th July 2022

I missed updating yesterday, oh well. Nothing big happened then and nothing big happened today.
I got Drago’s photo. 
I’m really going to miss Drago. The more I think about it I’m not entirely sure if I want to replace him- then I look at my lineup and I really feel that would be better for it. I have enough zen/bamboo with Tammi and Zucker, I’d probably replace Lopez who I really don’t want to replace either. Drago doesn’t have really strong relationships with anyone else here, he’s kind of “been here” for a while.
Bettina’s house is better with the TV on!
I think when I properly redesign Tammi’s house I’ll add a bit of arts & crafts to it like a sewing kit, it’ll help get across the idea she made decorations, plus suits her fashion hobby.
I visited a lot of random dream towns. One of them was pretty amazing to be honest, there are a lot of little things I can steal. I’m going to continue visiting random dreams.
Tonight Wisp gave me the fence item, which I’ve seen around but didn’t know the name of. It’s a pretty cool item.
Dormant Volcano finally appeared in the catalog, ordered it instantly.
Ordered some more Nook Miles items like gazebos and pergolas, I think I mistakenly sold some of them before since I assumed they just cost bells.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island- Player 3 completed Nook Miles Fossils.
Main Player-Got a bad luck fortune and paid 10K.  Hoping for a New Year Toy tomorrow.
Got the free turnips from Joan on HHP.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind again, which probably surprises no one at this point. I really gotta start writing things down during the day instead...



7/16
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Hop.
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Delivered the gifts (a few were sent through the mail, as their recipients were attending Slider's show)!
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (hanging out in the hybrid gardens), and Kitty (chilling at home).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Tremoloid!
• Found a lost bag outside Mathilda's house; after asking around, I was able to get it back to its owner...who actually turned out to be Mathilda herself. 
• An announcement has appeared on the bulletin board; Rex's birthday is coming up on the 24th!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Checked out some custom designs.

(I only realized afterwards that I had accidentally mixed up Rex's and Pekoe's gifts. Oops  )


7/17
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points, the same as last week. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bwongoid!
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home) and Pietro (apparently working the grill in Rex's backyard), but I never ran into Kitty...
• Rhonda warned me that Gayle was sick, so I made sure to swing by the store and pick up stone medicine for her. Ended up getting a second copy of Gayle's photo in thanks! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ended up getting dragged into a treasure hunt by Patty, and found it in under 30 seconds. However, the prize turned out to be a second copy of her photo, so I couldn't be upset 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Checked out some more custom designs. 

(I'm still not sure how I managed to get 2 photos in one day, but I ain't complaining!) 

7/18
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Admiral the Bird. 
• Isabelle announced that we'll be having a Bug-Off on Saturday! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Kitty (doing some dusting), and Pietro (on walkabout, gathering up sticks).
• Later helped Rhonda return a package to Rex that had been sent to her house by mistake...but it turned out that it was supposed to be a surprise gift for ME. (A sports tank) 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Rex taught me how to make a Dark Lily Wreath!
• Plucky was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. I'm not ready for her to leave yet...
• Made plans with Pietro to swing by his house tomorrow (here's hoping I remember!).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Celeste at the counter! 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
Checked out a few more custom designs


----------



## lovelace

_july 19 2022 _

— sold some stuff to the twins first thing in the morning
— bought a slingshot, a piece of grey wrapping paper & a peacock chair from nook's cranny
— bought a black-and-coral colorful striped sweater, a pink sailor's shirt & a rainbow balloon hat from able's
— checked the beaches for star fragments; found 11 regular ones ! 
— got a small wooden partition diy from the daily diy bottle
— checked my mailbox; got gulivarrr's reward (a sea captain coat), a letter from marina & a letter from mom w a plushie attached
— visited katrina ! today's fortune saw my money luck increased (via the same vision i got yesterday) & i asked for a friendship blessing w chabwick
— flew to hhp straight from harv's island; bought a public telephone, a lighted display stand & a scooter from wardell, as well as a beige diner uniform from the apparel shop
— got a recipe for fruit scones from the restaurant, a pink-plumeria start from the school & a mummy outfit from the hospital after complaining about my knees
— donated 100 poki to the hospital
— gathered some glowing moss
— got a vine outfit diy from the hhp diy bottle— it came with a letter from olivia, sent straight from my own island's shores !!
— at home, dug up 5,000 bells from my money spot
— talked sally out of moving away
— gave gifts to my villagers; received a throwback hat table from jeremiah, an alto saxophone from pashmina, light herringbone flooring from gonzo & clothes/nothing from everyone else. no photo today :c 
— found bonbon cooking tomato juice when i arrived at her house & obtained the recipe from her
— caught a flea off of sally
— set the scooter up beside jeremiah's house (the colours match up perfectly !!!)
— hit rocks; found my money rock on the first try & a gold nugget on the second
— had marshal over to my house & was granted a business suitcoat (+ the sea globe that i won in a game of high card, low card) for my troubles
— completed the 3rd goal (50/50) for the smile isle milestone
— delivered a jockey uniform that lyman forgot at chabwick's house & was allowed to keep it after correctly guessing that it was a clothing item
— caught frogs & carp at the pond
— collected shells & dug up manila clams for fish bait
— delivered an apology gift from gonzo to lyman 
— bought a pair of ghillie brogues from kicks (who was visiting the island today !!) after sally mentioned shoes
— wrapped villager gifts tmrw; hoping i get marshal's photo soon !!


----------



## JellyBeans

fell off my regular playing pretty quick to nobody's surprise, but i am getting little bits done here and there. maybe when i finish rf4 i'll get more into it again but for today...

- ordered some new furniture
- did a few trades to get some island decorations
- revamped one area of my island a little bit
- tore down my ice skating rink.. really why it's been there this entire time i'm not sure, the snow melted forever ago
- completed a few nook miles tasks
- stopped merengue from moving out - i really would love to get a new villager in to spice things up, but at the same time since i havent been playing i have no villager pics!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/19
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was back in town; got to buy a few new things and get them catalogued.
• Delivered the gifts!
• Chatted with Rhonda (crafting a peach wall) and Kitty (hanging out in the plaza).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited Pietro's house as promised. We played High Card Low Card (I won and earned a raincoat). He gave  me a copy of K.K. Parade when I left. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Deposited a lot of bells into savings.


----------



## xara

*february 27th* 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a mama bear from sprinkle and some clothes i ordered
৶ꕤ७ caught several bugs 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a colourful puzzle wall in return 
৶ꕤ७ got a bamboo stopblock diy from tiansheng, a western-style stone diy from fauna and a box-shaped seat diy from sprinkle, and added them to my spare diys pile 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a yellow twangoid! 
৶ꕤ७ checked daisy mae’s turnip price but decided not to buy any this week
৶ꕤ७ got a shell rug diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i caught some more bugs and dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 75,000 bells for 30,000 poki and found a vine bench diy


----------



## xara

*february 28th* 
৶ꕤ७ did a trade
৶ꕤ७ changed my island rep’s outfit again
৶ꕤ७ caught some festivale feathers!! that’s about as far as my participation went this year lol
৶ꕤ७ caught some bugs 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today, and bought a blue vertical banner from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a stelloid
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements, and completed the last “you’ve got the bug” milestone!! :’D
৶ꕤ७ got a golden plate armour diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
৶ꕤ७ dove and caught some deep-sea creatures, and gave pascal a scallop in exchange for a pearl 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with pumpkins. while there, i caught some more bugs and dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 69,700 bells for 29,971 poki, ordered an item from wardell and found a glowing-moss ruins wall diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a pink tiny-flower-print tote bag, a black bear backpack and a blue randoseru from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a train-window wall and a yellow watermelon rug from saharah
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the vertical banner to the variants i’m missing


----------



## xara

finally made it to march lmao.

 *march 1st* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the bank of nook, a candle set from my in-game mom and the item i ordered from wardell yesterday 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what redd was selling on his ship today 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today, and bought a blue bottled beverage from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ made peach jelly
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a monochromatic-tile wall in return 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a twangoid
৶ꕤ७ got a pear pie recipe from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ caught a stinkbug 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with sugarcane. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a woven-vine pochette diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize a couple items
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD


----------



## lovelace

_july 20 2022 _

— checked my mailbox; got 2 letters & a red tea set from marshal
— sold some stuff to the twins & bought gold wrapping paper at nook's cranny
— bought two rad power skirt suits at able's: one for me and one for olivia
— caught a flea off of marina
— checked who my campsite villager was (it's drago !)
— played a card game w him & won a lacy tank
— got a recipe for fruit cupcakes from the daily diy bottle
— visited katrina to get my fortune (luck w health diminished, promptly rectified for a fee of 10,000 bells) & check my friendship w chabwick; katrina no longer offered to bless it !
— gave gifts to my villagers; received mostly clothing + modern wood flooring from bonbon
— also got a duplicate salad recipe from chabwick when i stopped by to give him his gift !!
— changed my greeting w gonzo to 'if it isn't the joey!' (referencing the fact that bby koalas are called joeys & the also the fact that he calls the player kiddo a whole lot) 
—  had bonbon unexpectedly swing by my house & won a café-uniform dress in a game of high card, low card against her
— cousin redd was here today !! i bought a mysterious painting from him after consulting a few online guides (heh)
— found wisp in my 2nd-floor flower garden; i helped him out & earned a diner counter table
— had pashmina hand me a tatami bed whilst i was running around catching spirit pieces for wisp, informing me that my only two choices here were to keep it or 'prank bonbon w it'
— had some fossils assessed & visited the roost for a cup of coffee (at 11 pm) 
— ended the day in my bed; i'm looking forward to my painting arriving tmrw !!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

This ended up being a short day due to my power being out when I woke up. 

7/20
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. Unfortunately, I already had genuine copies of each piece he had on display...
• Chatted with Rhonda (making frosted cookies, which she gave me a copy of the recipe for) and Kitty (chilling at home), but I never did run into Pietro; you'd think a sheep that flashy would be hard to miss...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!


----------



## xara

*march 2nd* 
৶ꕤ७ celebrated my birthday (even though it took place over 4 months ago irl lol)! margie, agnes and whitney threw my surprise party this year and gifted me birthday candles and cupcakes, and i handed out the cupcakes to my other villagers and got plenty of birthday wishes and gifts from them as well! :’D
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a homemade cake from my in-game mom
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a python-print jacket in return
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a rumbloid
৶ꕤ७ customized the rumbloid to pink
৶ꕤ७ picked a gyroid fragment up off the beach
৶ꕤ७ got an iron garden chair diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a snowy winter island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a frozen floor tiles diy
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ buried my gyroid fragments upon returning to my island
৶ꕤ७ listened to k.k slider perform “k.k. birthday” for me <3
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a bamboo bench diy


----------



## xara

*march 3rd* 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
৶ꕤ७ placed some more transparent designs down to prevent further flower growth 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today, and bought 10 pieces of grey wrapping paper from nook’s 
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got a skeleton () in return lol
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ got a wooden toolbox diy from fauna and a chic rose crown diy from agnes, and added them to my spare diys pile 
৶ꕤ७ made potato potage and baked potatoes
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to margie for dom and got alpinist overalls in return 
৶ꕤ७ dug up a tockoid and a bendoid
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a crumploid and an arfoid
৶ꕤ७ customized the crumploid and arfoid to green
৶ꕤ७ caught a ladybug 
৶ꕤ७ got a knight’s helmet diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a summer island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 73,100 bells for 29,971 poki and found a glowing-moss jar diy


----------



## xara

*march 4th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from margie
৶ꕤ७ caught a black bass
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped giant clams to dom and got an edo-period merchant outfit in return
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ got a shell arch diy from beau, a bamboo drum diy from dom and a peach hat diy from fauna, and threw them away
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today, and bought 50 customization kits from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a bubbloid
৶ꕤ७ returned a lost pouch to sprinkle and got a racing outfit in return 
৶ꕤ७ got a wild-wood wall diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment, picked up a giant clam and found a tea table diy 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 75,000 bells for 30,000 poki, ordered an item from wardell and found a vine crown diy
৶ꕤ७ caught a stringfish


----------



## Rosch

Ione left my island today, so I went Island hopping.

While searching, I managed to come across "big fish island" for the first time ever. Shame my bag is quite full so I couldn't fish a lot of sharks. I got 3 ocean sunfish and 3 whale sharks consecutively though.

On my 6th island, I got Blaire and invited her.


----------



## xara

*march 5th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from lucky and the item i ordered from wardell yesterday 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to dom and got his photo in return!! :’D 
৶ꕤ७ got a golden altar diy from beau and a cutting board diy from margie and added it to my spare diys pile 
৶ꕤ७ bought loungewear shorts (all variants) from able’s
৶ꕤ७ went to nook’s and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ made minestrone soup
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a dootoid
৶ꕤ७ got a golden decorative plate diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
৶ꕤ७ picked a gyroid fragment up off the beach
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ invited zoe to the campsite for the 3rd time, crafted her a hedge standee and got a parka undercoat in return. she’s officially moving in, and dom is moving out! 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ said goodbye to dom :’)
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a rainy island. while there, i dug up a bloopoid and a gyroid fragment, and found a wooden simple bed diy 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered my gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 78,900 bells for 29,982 poki and found a glowing-moss balloon diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize my fancy bathroom vanity to the variations i’m missing 
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ invited dom to harv’s island to unlock his poster
৶ꕤ७ customized dom’s photo and added it to my photo wall


----------



## xara

*march 6th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from whitney and the HHA
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ bought checkered school pants (all variants) from able’s
৶ꕤ७ checked nook’s to see what they were selling today, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams 
৶ꕤ७ made salad
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into an oinkoid and a bendoid
৶ꕤ७ bought 1020 turnips from daisy mae
৶ꕤ७ got a mushroom potage recipe from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a sloppy table and a cassette player 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ scanned petri’s amiibo card and invited her to the campsite for the 1st time, gave her  a pre-crafted pond stone and got a zap suit in return 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a gold rose wreath diy
৶ꕤ७ received a random gift (a striped tank) from fauna (i thought she was gonna ask to move )
৶ꕤ७ got a knitted-grass backpack diy from margie and an ironwood dresser diy from whitney and threw them away


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/21
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif was here today, although I didn't buy anything. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Noticed the hibiscus plants are budding! 
• Chatted with Kitty (chilling at home), Rhonda (sweeping the plaza), and Pietro (singing his heart out).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Ringoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. Ended up having an impromptu visit from Rhonda in the process. 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## xara

*march 7th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a sinking painting from beau and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers 
৶ꕤ७ convinced beau that his catchphrase is fine 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and checked the twins’ morning and afternoon turnip prices 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a crumploid
৶ꕤ७ made mushroom salad and jarred mushrooms
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ got a trophy case diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ got a cardboard sofa diy from sprinkle and threw it away 
৶ꕤ७ zoe moved in today, so i stopped by her house to welcome her! 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ scanned in petri’s amiibo and invited her to the campsite for the 2nd time, crafted her a tall garden rock and got a figure-skating dress in return
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought a red tokonoma, exchanged 62,500 bells for 30,000 poki and found a full-body glowing-moss suit diy 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and invited zoe to unlock her poster 
৶ꕤ७ bought a black asian-style clasp purse and a dreamy unicorn pochette from kicks
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what redd is selling this week
৶ꕤ७ bought restaurant-kitchen flooring and a cookie rug from saharah
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the tokonoma to the variations i’m missing
৶ꕤ७ sold stuff to the twins


----------



## lovelace

_july 21 2022_ 

— checked my mailbox; got a letter from gonzo, the mysterious painting i bought from redd & a letter from katrina w a horseshoe door decoration attached 
— donated the painting to blathers
— found sahara roaming around on the beach; exchanged 5 sahara tickets for a sky wall
— sold some stuff to the twins; bought a red intricate wall, blue & black wrapping paper & a phonograph from nook's cranny
— bought a pullover jacket from able's
— gave gifts to my villagers; got an hourglass from jeremiah, brown honeycomb tile from marshal, a candy machine from marina, bonbon's photo (!!!!!!!!!!) & clothes from everyone else
— got a spare apple pie recipe from olivia & a spare basement floor diy from the daily bottle 
— received a terry-cloth nightcap from marina after finding her deep in thought in the plaza
— sold 330 turnips for 169 bells each & earned my 2nd cornering the stalk market milestone
— visited harv's island, sold some weeds to leif & got my fortune from katrina (luck w friendship increased) 
— flew to hhp; checked the poki to bell exchange rate, got a pull-apart bread recipe from the restaurant & a ruffled dress from the apparel shop
— dug up 1,000 bells from my money spot & hit rocks until i found my money rock
— harvested sugarcane & wheat
— made flour & sugar; cooked several pancakes & some pull-apart bread
— went diving

 _july 22 2022_ 

— checked my mailbox; got a letter from marshal
— wandered aimlessly for a bit before ending up at the airport and flying to harv's island for my fortune (luck w health diminished, which i paid 10,000 bells to reverse) 
— flew to hhp; bought another peacock chair from wardell & got a spare pumpkin soup recipe from the restaurant
— also found chevre in the restaurant !! i immediately had her room w nan in her luxurious hotel room, which i have since renamed 'a honeymoon hotel' w no small amount of self-satisfaction 
— bought gold wrapping paper & a tennis table for lyman from nook's cranny 
— did my daily gift rounds; received cute white tile flooring from gonzo, a school chair from pashmina, a cordless phone from olivia & clothes from everyone else
— got an iron hanger stand diy from gonzo
— bought an incredibly overpriced silk floral-print shirt from jeremiah 
— bought a rose-print jacket from able's
— speaking of ables, label is visiting !! she asked for a sporty outfit, and upon delighting her w the clothes i chose, i recieved some labelle pumps
— found a gyroid fragment on the beach along w a traditional straw coat diy from the daily diy bottle
— randomly received a desert-princess outfit from sally
— dug up my fossils for the day & got them assessed; stopped by the roost while i was at it !


----------



## xara

*march 8th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received worn-out jeans from agnes 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ bought a simple small avocado mat, a lacy rug and a yellow checked rug from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for a circuit-board wall
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers 
৶ꕤ७ got an oil-barrel bathtub diy from tiansheng, and a peach hat diy from fauna, and threw them away
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought an iced caffè latte from nook’s, checked my morning and afternoon turnip prices, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ made a carrot bagel sandwich 
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a drummoid
৶ꕤ७ picked a gyroid fragment up off the beach
৶ꕤ७ got a baked potatoes recipe from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a cardboard box
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with wheat. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered my gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a vine bench diy
৶ꕤ७ audie taught me how to make a festival-lantern set!!!! :’D


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Lots and lots of time traveling lmao seeing as though I haven't touched the game since December (that's like, 7 months without playing the game) I had a ton of catching up to do and an absurd amount of weeds to pluck all over my island. I finally FINALLY got around to talking to Kapp'n and going on an island tour, locating and recruiting Brewster, and upgrading the museum. I also acquired some new art for the art exhibit, I used my wand to transform into my summer outfit (it was the very first thing I did since I was still wearing my winter outfit) and I also did a bit of redecorating around the island.

Because I spent a few hours time traveling I decided to take that into my advantage and talk to K.K. Slider every Saturday (or Sunday if there was an event going on Saturday) to request songs I still needed, as I'm trying to collect them all. I still need to complete the dinosaur exhibit as well.


----------



## xara

*march 9th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a traditional tea set from fauna
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and checked my morning and afternoon turnip prices 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ made a salad-stuffed tomato, tomates al ajillo and tomato puree
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures, and exchanged a scallop for a pearl with pascal
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a babbloid and a wallopoid
৶ꕤ७ got an angled signpost diy from lucky, and a cool hyacinth crown diy from margie, and added them to my spare diys pile 
৶ꕤ७ got a cherry hat diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ picked a gyroid fragment up off the beach 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a sloppy sofa
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and exchanged 73,100 bells for 29,971 poki, bought a karaoke system and found a suspicious cauldron diy
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a stacked shopping baskets diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments upon returning to my island 
৶ꕤ७ received a random gift (a plover cardigan) from lucky


----------



## Nenya

I caught a coelacanth and two Napoleonfish today, in the rain, of course. After trying for hours a few days ago to figure out the cool french doors, windows and pillars that I have been seeing (and how to use the glowing moss stickers with them) it dawned on me  that they are only available through HHP (right?), which I have not bought yet. So I have been going to Kapp'n islands to stock up on moss and vines and finally got one today!


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Finally hit 5 stars, after not playing since February.  Spent 2 days reworking/coming up with decor solutions.

...Pretty underwhelming reward, though, not gonna lie.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/22
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three wharf roaches for a collectible, and sold him a band dragonfly I'd caught a while back. He expressed excitement for tomorrow's Bug-Off.
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (hanging out indoors), and Kitty (trying to catch bugs...and failing miserably).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Poor Patty had fleas!  After removing them, she quickly shoved all notion of their existence from her mind (can't say I blame her).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## xara

*march 10th* 
৶ꕤ७ did a trade
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a chalkboard from tiansheng 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got a gumdrop dress in return
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and checked my morning and afternoon turnip prices 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ made tomato juice
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ crafted a wooden-block toy and a wooden-block wall clock
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures, and gave a scallop to pascal in exchange for a pearl
৶ꕤ७ received random gifts from audie (a fairy-tale dress) and beau (a ninja costume)
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a whistloid and an aluminoid
৶ꕤ७ customized the whistloid to pink 
৶ꕤ७ got a paw-print doorplate diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ picked a gyroid fragment up off the beach
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a harmonious wall
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to an autumn island! while there, i picked mushrooms and pinecones up off the ground, dug up a gyroid fragment and found a tree’s bounty little tree diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments upon returning to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a glowing-moss forest wall diy
৶ꕤ७ caught a sea bass


----------



## xara

*march 11th* 
৶ꕤ७ did 2 trades
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a raincoat from audie
৶ꕤ७ bought a silver/blue rope partition from redd
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ dug up a twangoid and a whistloid
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped giant clams to zoe and got a diner apron in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and checked my morning and afternoon turnip prices 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a dootoid and a squeezoid
৶ꕤ७ customized the whistloid to white
৶ꕤ७ returned a comic book to sprinkle and got a detective hat in return 
৶ꕤ७ dug up and got rid of an unwanted flower
৶ꕤ७ placed more transparent designs down to prevent further flower growth 
৶ꕤ७ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for my alt character’s upcoming birthday
৶ꕤ७ got a scarecrow diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a cedar sapling 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to an autumn island. while there, i picked acorns up off the ground, caught maple leaves, dug up a gyroid fragment and found a maple-leaf rug diy 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment upon returning to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought a grey jackhammer, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and found a coconut wall planter diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and had cyrus customize a couple items
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ got a log chair diy from fauna and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ went on a treasure hunt with margie and found the treasure (a sewing machine) in time


----------



## S.J.

I started a new island today! 

Thankfully, I didn’t need to reset my original island. I’ve started a new island on my second Switch, and I think I’m finally ready to pour most of my energy into this new island (while still being able to preserve my original island). 

After selecting a hemisphere and map, today was the first day in real-time on the island, and I:
 Met my new island friends, Tybalt and Diva! 
 Set up our tents on the island! 
 Chose a name for the island - we went with Foreaux! 
 I gathered all of the weeds off of the first area of the island.
 Collected five fish so I could invite Blathers, and set up his tent area! 
 Gathered a bunch more bugs and fish and placed them near the tent area to donate when he opens.
 Paid off my island getaway package with Nook Miles! 
 Made some DIYs for tools, a workbench, and a few furniture items to rack up Nook MIles.
 Gathered lots of shells, wood, stone, sticks, etc.
 Gathered about 8,500 Nook Miles!
 Chatted to Tybalt and Diva. 

I can’t wait to gather some new clothes and hairstyles! It’s nice to start a new island where I know what I’m doing. I had to place some buildings in locations where they’ll need to be moved, but that will be easy enough as time goes on!  As Day One comes to a close, I’m excited to see what tomorrow brings for us on Foreaux!


----------



## xara

*march 12th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a cute tea table from sprinkle 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got a safety vest in return 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and checked my morning and afternoon turnip prices 
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ made champiñones al ajillo
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a crumploid
৶ꕤ७ got a gold armour diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ picked a gyroid fragment up off the beach
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a purple camo wall
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered both gyroid fragments upon returning to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a full-body glowing-moss suit diy
৶ꕤ७ got a diy workbench diy from agnes and added it to my spare diys pile 
৶ꕤ७ customized fauna’s photo and added it to my photo wall
৶ꕤ७ reorganized my photo wall
৶ꕤ७ set an iron garden table outside agnes’ house 
৶ꕤ७ customized agnes’ photo and placed it on the table outside her house
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the critters that i’m saving to give to villagers/commission models of and put them into storage
৶ꕤ७ caught several fish (including a golden trout!!)
৶ꕤ७ cleared out one of my alt character’s house, storage and ABD so that i could delete her
৶ꕤ७ checked and cleared out my other alt character’s mail, put stuff into her storage and killed all the cockroaches in her house
৶ꕤ७ placed some transparent designs on the ground to prevent flowers from growing
৶ꕤ७ deposited some bells into the ABD
৶ꕤ७ sold my turnips on someone else’s island for 332 bells per turnip


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Could've sworn I posted last night, sorry folks! 


7/23 (Bug-Off!)
• Took the wharf roach model out of the mail. 
• Didn't really get to chat with anyone due to what day it was, but I did still check in with everyone whenever I ran into them. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Participated in the Bug-Off, caught six bugs (one was a purple emperor!).
• Checked out done custom designs. 

7/24 (Rex's Birthday!)
• ...admittedly, I completely forgot what day it was. I was wracking my brains for something I could give Rex that he'd like. Eventually, I decided to chance it, and made some frosted pretzels...
• Cooked some other dishes as well, mostly desserts I hadn't made yet. Then I raced over to Nook's Cranny for some wrapping paper. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points,  the same as last week. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (hanging out in her yard) and Kitty (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Attended Rex's birthday party, found Pietro with him! To my great relief, Rex was thrilled about the frosted pretzels. 
• Found Slider in the plaza; later in the day, I attended his show, and he played K.K. Rock. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today, and Orville also stopped by! 
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings. 
• Tried to check out some more custom designs, but got denied by an unexpected round of server maintenance.


----------



## xara

*march 13th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from beau and the HHA
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got a layered polo shirt in return 
৶ꕤ७ caught an orchid mantis
৶ꕤ७ placed down a couple more transparent designs to keep flowers from growing
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught several deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ made some flour and mushroom potage
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ crafted a wooden waste bin and placed it outside of rs 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a sproingoid and a ringoid
৶ꕤ७ customized the ringoid to white
৶ꕤ७ checked daisy mae’s turnip price for the week and decided not to buy any
৶ꕤ७ got a wild log bench diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to agnes for zoe and got a parka dress as the reward 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a white delicate-blooms wall
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ redeemed 6,000 nook miles for a storage shed
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to bamboo island. while there, i dug up a couple bamboo shoots and a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a glowing-moss rug diy


----------



## S.J.

Day Three on Foreaux (day two in real time though, as you play the first two days on day one)!

 My tent was upgraded to a house overnight! 
 Talked to Diva and Tybalt! Also Timmy, Tommy, Tom, Orville, Wilbur and Blathers!
 Blathers arrived! I brought him 15 new specimens. Ah the joy of 10 of the 15 specimens being bugs, and him individually saying “ew!” to each one! 
 Blathers gave me a pole vault recipe, so I made a pole vault to reach the next areas of the island! I cleaned up all the weeds in those areas, collected all of the peaches, collected a bottle off the beach, collected all of the sea shells and summer shells, and dug up some manila clams!
 Made bait out of the clams.
 Found Gulliver on the beach! Obviously woke him up (*honk-shoo*) and found his communicator parts. 
 Because I could now access the other areas of my island, I was able to positively identify that my native flower is the windflower. 
 Popped about four flying balloons so far! Collected a stereo, 5,000 bells, some pumps, and… ?
 Talked to Timmy and helped him by collecting the 30 wood, hardwood, softwood and iron nuggets for the shop! After submitting everything I found a reasonable spot to place the shop. I hate knowing that everything will have to move at some point!
 Visited a mystery island to get the remaining iron nuggets and managed to get all of the nuggets I needed! I also got the Nook Miles achievement for hitting the rock 8 times in a row.
 The mystery island had my native fruit and flowers, which was fine, because I collected the fruit to sell and I dug up flowers to start making hybrids. I also watered the new flower patch using my watering can that only waters one plant at a time. 
 I collected the mail, and got pears from mom! I planted them across the river. I haven’t discovered my sister fruit yet, so it will be interesting to find out whether it’s pears or something else.
 On the mystery island I met Stu! He was very cute, and I have a soft spot for cows (and bears, and pigs), so I went for it and told him he should come to Foreaux! 
 I found the money ditch and dug up the money and planted a 10,000 bell tree. 
 I used all of my Nook Miles so far to increase my pocket size, and also to buy another Nook Miles ticket. I haven’t used the Nook Miles ticket yet though.
 I made a mirror with the DIY I found on the beach and changed my hairstyle.
 Worked on getting as many Nook Miles as I could.
 Did the group stretching with motion controls!
 Got stung by a wasp (for the third time in two days), then learned my lesson, and caught a wasp.

Talked to Tom Nook to see if there was anything left for me to do today, and he suggested that I should be giving _him_ advice on how to build up the island, so I guess that’s a wrap on day three on Foreaux! Let’s see what tomorrow holds!


----------



## xara

*march 14th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a bath-towel wrap from whitney and the storage shed i ordered yesterday 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got a clean-room suit in return
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures 
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a ringoid
৶ꕤ७ got a garden rock diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ got a stacked shopping baskets diy from margie, a shell stool diy from agnes and a skateboard wall rack diy from tiansheng and threw them away
৶ꕤ७ got a random gift (a business suitcoat) from tiansheng 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to cherry blossom island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a cherry-blossom bonsai diy 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 65,200 bells for 29,992 poki and found a glowing-moss cave wall diy 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a grey checkered backpack and jet pack from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a genuine wild painting right half from redd
৶ꕤ७ bought an apparel-shop wall, 2 cityscape walls and a simple entrance mat from saharah
৶ꕤ७ caught a cherry salmon


----------



## lovelace

_july 23 2022_ 

— checked my mailbox; got a sweet letter from olivia, a note from label w 2 tailors tickets & a note from katrina w a power stone attached
— bought a blue moroccan wall & a porcelain vase at nook's cranny
— bought a pair of red labelle pumps & a black full-length maid dress at able's
— it's bug off day !! throughout the day i was only able to exchange my points for an artisanal bug cage & a spider web 
— sold a ton of bugs to flick
— got a coconut wall planter diy from the daily bottle 
— completed the 4th 'you've got the bug' milestone

 _july 25 2022_ 

— checked my mailbox; recieved my hha evaluation, a letter from flick w a bronze bug trophy & a letter from chabwick w a town backpack
— sold some stuff at nook's cranny
— bought green mage's boots at able's because it reminded me of tingle from legend of zelda
— flew to harv's island for my fortune (luck w money increased)
— gave my villagers gifts; received mostly blue clothes for whatever reason, but i also got a black-brick wall from sally
— got a peach pie recipe from marina 
— paid off my 2nd floor home loan & immediately had tom nook build me a basement
— helped gulliver retrieve his communicator pieces
— got a spare woodland wall recipe from the daily diy bottle


----------



## Tulaash

So my goal is attempting to get every single villager photo. I've never gotten a photo in any AC game until this month, and today, I add Fang's photo to my collection, bringing it to 5! I also unlocked Bea's poster today, though I could have done that two days ago since I got her two days ago.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/25
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do when we find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed ashore again... (although, it wasn't until AFTER I'd finished for the day that I realized I'd completely forgotten to help him out. Oops...  )
• Recieved a thank-you gift in the mail from Rex.
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (making a grass standee), Pietro (hanging out in the hybrid gardens), and Kitty (chilling at home).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Accidentally ended up visiting Pietro's house for a bit. At least he seemed happy about it. Got an orange in thanks. 
• Finally got my hands on the shell dress at the Able Sisters! (And in all of its colors!)


----------



## S.J.

*Day Four on Foreaux *

* *Nook's Cranny opened today! I bought some wallpaper, flooring and a locker. I also bought some flower seeds. We also held the opening ceremony for the store.
* *Made lots of tools, and finally got the recipe from the Nook Stop for the improved tools!
* *Blathers closed his tent today, as the museum is being built!
* *I collected all of the fossils on the island, as well as a bunch of new bugs and fish. I stored them all in my storage for tomorrow when the museum opens.
* *I went deep-sea diving for the first time on Foreaux! My first catch was a mussel. I got plenty more, including two scallops (one of which went to Pascal of course) and two pearls! Pascal gave me the DIY recipe for a mermaid closet.
* *I mined all of the rocks, and chopped wood from about half of the islands trees.
* *Talked to Tybalt and Diva.
* *Tom Nook requested help building three new houses! I put down the markers, and made all of the DIY furniture requested! Unfortunately I didn't realise I needed to invite the villagers from the mystery islands _before _finishing the houses, so two of my new villagers are random. I invited Stu yesterday, and Audie and Jambette were randomly selected! 
* *I used the Nook Stop to get my Nook Miles, but also looked at the Nook Shopping app. I purchased the seasonal items of the Hikoboshi outfit and the Orihime outfit.
* *Talked to Tom Nook about bridge construction and laid down the markers for a bridge! I developed a pretty good plan of how I'd like the general layout and topography of my island to look, which was nice! Unfortunately I'll need to move Nook's Cranny and the Museum eventually, but hopefully I'll be able to position Able's correctly (maybe)! 
* *Tybalt taught me my first reactions! 

Even though I adore the southern hemisphere, I'm really excited about my northern hemisphere island, because it will mean I'll get to experience a snow Christmas with everyone!


----------



## g u a v a

cleaned up one of my beaches that had been overrun by hybrid flowers. 
did some clean up work to get my island ready for some terra forming.
re did rio's house exterior.
tried to farm a giraffe stag (the last bug i need to catch) but sadly didn't get one.


----------



## xara

gonna start skipping days ‘cause otherwise i don’t think i’ll ever catch up. 

 *march 18th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a white-windflower bag from agnes and the genuine wild painting right half i bought from redd
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got a steampunk dress in return 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought a diced-salad sandwich set, medicine and a flimsy shovel from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ made potato galette and potato curry
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ got a mum crown diy from fauna and a barbell diy from tiansheng
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried a few days ago; it grew into a thwopoid
৶ꕤ७ got a birdhouse diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ heard from zoe that margie wasn’t feeling well today, so i stopped by her house to give her some medicine, and she gave me an anatomical model as thanks
৶ꕤ७ checked the bulletin board; there was an announcement for fauna’s upcoming birthday! 
৶ꕤ७ picked up a gyroid fragment off the beach
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay and a rammed-earth wall
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with sugarcane. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ crafted a shovel and then a golden shovel 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered my 2 gyroid fragments 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought a greenhouse box, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and found a glowing-moss boulder diy 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a fake valiant statue from redd 
৶ꕤ७ convinced lucky that his catchphrase is fine
৶ꕤ७ caught a sea bass


----------



## lovelace

_july 26 2022 _

— checked the mail; received a letter from olivia, a letter from gulliver w a sombrero attached & a congratulatory letter from hha w a cypress plant attached
— completed the dream house goal
— sold some stuff; bought some brown wrapping paper, a pro tape recorder, customization kits & a wooden ladder set-up kit at nook's cranny
— searched the beaches for giant clams; found a gyroid fragment & a spare log extra long sofa diy from the daily diy bottle
— bought a visual-punk wig from able's 
— commissioned an agrias butterfly model from flick, who was visiting today 
— sold some bugs (to flick)
— caught two fleas off of gonzo 
— had some fossils assessed 
— paid brewster a visit & found that marshal had had the same idea ! 
— completed my fourth come home to the roost milestone
— crammed stuff i don't need into my new basement to clear up storage space
— completed the hoard reward goal
— (belatedly) flew to harv's island for my fortune (luck w friendship decreased until i paid 10,000 bells to reverse it) 
— flew to hhp; got a white-plumeria start from the school, a mushroom potage recipe from the restaurant & a mummy outfit from the hospital 
— bought a wall planter from wardell & a dreamy dress from the apparel shop
— designed a vacation home for lily 
— gave gifts to my villagers back home; received a surveillance camera from pashmina, a common wall from sally & clothes from everyone else 
— found pashmina & marshal having a very amusing conversation abt what to do at a 'fancy party'
— got a spare pull-apart bread recipe from pashmina 
— bought a hikoboshi outfit, an orihime outfit & kk. khoomei from nook shopping
— redeemed miles for a new reactions notebook, bell vouchers, an nmt & a donation box diy
— convinced olivia not to move away
— caught a killifish & a giant trevally & donated them to blathers

_ july 27 2022 _

— logged in & was immediately sold a school uniform w ribbon by marina 
— checked the mail; got my agrias butterfly model from flick, a gold turtle figurine from katrina, a letter from chabwick w a pair of striped socks attached & the items i ordered from nook shopping yesterday
— had gonzo unexpectedly drop by; received a football shirt for hosting him
— won a hamster cage in a game of high card, low card
— did some dance reactions w him before he left o(〃＾▽＾〃)o
— sold some stuff; bought a peach two-toned tile wall, orange wrapping paper & chartreuse wrapping paper at nook's cranny
— searched the beaches for giant clams; got a spare pile of zen cushions recipe from the daily diy bottle 
— found a lost item & reunited it w marshal (for which i received a tropical cut-and-sew tank)
— did some weeding
— flew to harv's island for my fortune (luck w health improved) & sold weeds to leif 
— flew to hhp; got a sugar crepe recipe at the restaurant, a glowing-moss cap diy from the diy bottle on the beach & a white-plumeria start at the school
— designed vacation homes for dom & audie
— got a french fries recipe from jeremiah when i got home
— gave gifts to my villagers, received pink-paint flooring from pashmina & clothes from everyone else
— redeemed nook miles for a nmt & a bell voucher
— got a fish-and-chips recipe from marina
— received a tiny party cap from jeremiah to complement my orihime outfit
— prevented pashmina from changing her catchphrase


----------



## S.J.

*Day Five on Foreaux! *

 Tom Nook announced Stu had arrived on the island!
 Leif was also visiting. I bought some of every shrub and flower! Planted a lot of them. I also sold him over 400 weeds!
 I collected all the weeds from the second and third levels of the island.
 Dug up all of the fossils.
 Checked the Nook Stop! Got the Pro Custom Designer app, and some wooden log fencing.
 Tom Nook taught me item customisation! 
 The museum was opened today! We held the opening ceremony, and I had 24 specimens to donate from my storage! On top of that, I had all of the fossils from my storage from the previous day, plus today’s fossils.
  We also held an opening ceremony for our first bridge! 
 I decorated some more around Stu’s new house.  I‘m still undecided on whether to decorate around the museum, Tybalt’s house and Diva’s house, because they’ll all need to be moved when that feature unlocks. However, I think that’s going to be some time away, so why not just decorate in the mean time?
 I purchased a life ring from Nook’s and put it on the pier. Safety first! 
 Harv was also visiting the island! I went to his island to visit, and took a group photo of everyone living on Foreaux! 
 I did some fishing and bug collecting. I also collected the sea shells off the beach.
 Visited Tybalt, Diva and Stu. DIva was crafting an iron shelf.
 I emptied my pockets, put on my wetsuit and did some deep sea diving! I got four new specimens, met Pascal (who gave me a pearl in exchange for a scallop), but what I was really diving for was money! After two pockets full of sea critters, I managed to pay off my home loan!  And subsequently took out another loan...


----------



## g u a v a

update: i finally caught my last bug last night! today i crafted my first golden net.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Friggin' forgot to post again!  I need something to remind me, I swear... Maybe something that'll pinch/zap me so I can't ignore it...



7/26
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three ants for a collectible. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (making plain cupcakes) and Pietro (out for a stroll), but never ran into Kitty...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Scatteroid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Resetti at the counter again! (Found out he had a nutritionist, and that they don't let him put any milk or sugar in his coffee... poor guy)
• Checked out a few more custom designs...
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

7/27
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Francine the Rabbit! 
• Took the ant model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (relaxing outside), Kitty (making mushroom pizza), and Pietro (out for a stroll).
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ended up visiting Pietro's place for a bit. He was thrilled. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Noticed Label was in the plaza. I passed her Outdoorsy challenge...buuuut I didn't do well enough to earn any clothing  ah well, at least I still earned a tailor's ticket. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Promptly spent the next few hours multitasking IRL and trying to convince Francine to move to Shione. I lost her card games AT LEAST NINE TIMES before I was finally successful.
• Pashmina agreed with Francine, and will be moving out tomorrow. While she was getting things together, I brought her over to Harv's Island to take a few pictures. I gotta say, I'm gonna miss her... (but if I miss her too much, I can still visit my Dad's island to say hi!  )




And while I was still on Harv's Island, I bought Kicks out again. The cataloguing grind waits for no one!


----------



## S.J.

*Day Five on Foreaux! *

Not much happening on the island today, but definitely got some things done!
 Audie arrived, so I went and visited! She’s very cute; I’m glad to have her on the island.
 Spoke to Tybalt, Diva and Stu. Stu can’t be gifted anything yet as he’s new, but I gifted both Diva and Tybalt a cute music player.
 Redd arrived for the first time on the island! I visited him on the beach, then went to his shady boat. 
 Bought a cute music player from Nook’s, and then bought it in a different colour from Redd’s! I also bought some dishware, a bin and a garden hose from Nook’s, and a Gallant Statue from cousin Redd. 
 I visited the Nook Stop and bought some items from Nook Shopping to gift to my villagers, and bought the fencing DIYs with Nook Miles.
 I went deep sea diving again! Today the only new creature I caught was a pearl oyster, but I accidentally sold it to Nook’s! I gifted Pascal a scallop. 
 Dug up all of my fossils, and collected all of the peaches on the island. 
 The room in my house was upgraded to be larger, so I reworked the room a little.
 Stu gifted me a round wooden log table. 
 Chopped some wood and mined some rocks!
 Picked up the shells on my beach, and collected the DIY bottle. 

That’s all for today, I think!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Phone died before I could post last night. 
The last two days ended up a little short...


7/28
• Isabelle announced that it was almost time for our first fireworks show of the season 
• Recieved a tailor's ticket in the mail from Label. 
• Chatted with Pietro (out for a stroll), Rhonda (chilling at home), and Kitty (singing in the plaza).
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Squeakoid!

7/29 
• Francine moved in today! I made sure to stop by and say hi. Got a little of her yard done, too (I plan to do more tomorrow).
• Chatted with Pietro (out for a stroll) and Rhonda (chilling at home), but I never ran into Kitty...
• Thanks to Pietro, I learned that Saharah was in town today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Scatteroid!


----------



## xara

*march 21st* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from zoe and the HHA, and the fake valiant statue i bought from redd
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got a gym tee in return 
৶ꕤ७ bought another fake valiant statue from redd
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ made veggie quiche, pumpkin curry, flour, a pumpkin bagel sandwich and gnocchi di zucca
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ crafted a paw-print doorplate
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ got a pumpkin cupcakes recipe from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried a few days ago; they grew into a squeezoid and a petaloid
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a used fountain firework
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a cherry dress diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 73,100 bells for 29,971 poki and found a ruined seat diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought red frilly knee-high socks and a black jet pack from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a circus wall, patient-ward flooring, a red brick rug and a green exercise mat from saharah
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ got a palm-tree lamp diy from whitney and a natural garden table diy from zoe


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

7/30
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played Imperial K.K.
• Chatted with Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), Pietro (chilling at home), Francine (attending Slider's show), and Kitty (spending her day at the museum).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Later helped Pietro return an item to Mathilda that the latter had left at his house... However, after returning it,  I ended up with it instead. (A ribbon-straps tank) 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Finished up Francine's yard; in the process, I had to use many customization kits, visit Reese and Cyrus, reorganize a metric ton of hybrids and other plants, and fix some paths. Overall though, it turned out nice! 
• Also picked out, wrapped up, and sent a housewarming gift to Francine. I should've done it yesterday, but better late than never.
• Checked out a lot of custom designs...


----------



## AlyssaAC

• Did a little bit of clean up today of weeds, fossils, and branches.
• Collected three more recipes from my villagers today.
• Rex moved out and so I went some island hopping. I found Ace and decided to move him in. I don’t have a lot of favorite jock villagers, so I’m trying some new ones out to see who I like and find more favorites.
• Gonna finish up collecting and crafting fish bait so I can find more fish that are available in July, but so far got some fish bait made.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Today was a little short. 


7/31
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 229,458 points, the same as last week. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty and Rhonda (the latter was visiting the former), Pietro (busy fishing), and Francine (doing stretches in the plaza).
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind. With Francine having just moved in, I'm not ready for him or anyone else to take off yet. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## Rairu

I somehow had 3 mice villagers move in, in a row and because of who they displaced, they all live in a row! Now I need a cat, lol.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island- Midnight
Player 3 completed her Diving collection.  Caught the fish for August 78/80.  
Crafted all the Wands and completed the crafting tool Nook Miles.
Helped Wisp, fixed flowers and caught a flea.

Afternoon- Player 3 caught the Walker Cicada and completed her Bug collection.
Main Player- Talked to all the villagers, collected bottles, visited HHP for turnips and bought a new item from Harvey.
It's been too hot so playtime has been short.


----------



## cya

Just restarted, so now I'm on _Gemheart Island_. Doing a little bit of timetraveling just to get through the earliest stuff. After today I'll be playing as normal.

My starters are Bam and Rocket. Oranges and roses.
Placed the three plots and made all the required items. The villagers that moved in are Deli, Bubbles, and Sandy.
Got the museum and Nook's built.
Saw shooting stars.
Went to a mystery island and got bamboo.
Got a letter from Mum with cherries!
Tried creating my own paths. Kind of did ok? I had a stone slab and a wooden path. I need to work on the stone one some more.
Trying to use all the furniture I collect, so I'm building up the area around Resident Services.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/1
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back again. Unfortunately, he didn't have any art pieces I needed...
• Recieved a thank-you letter from Francine, along with a pen stand from ingame Mom. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Kitty (out for a stroll) and Francine (apparently going for a jog), but never once ran into Rhonda or Pietro...
• Noticed that Francine has already gotten comfortable enough to recieve gifts! That being said, I picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver to everyone tomorrow. 
• Ended up have Gayle over for an impromptu visit. She seemed to enjoy herself. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Ended up with a second impromptu visitor while I was going through my storage: Pekoe. She gave me an orange. 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## maria110

This week I finally caught a third napoleonfish and ordered a model. I also finally made enough on the stalk market to reach the nook miles achievement for 10 million bells.  And I received Robin‘s photo.  Started making the Wonderland themed island.  I can’t wait for Halloween.  Decorating for Halloween is fun.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Got quite a bit done today, so I’ll do the best I can to list everything.

• Picked up weeds, branches and dug up fossils.
• Donated more bugs and fish to the museum and one fossil.
• Went on one of Kappn’s island tours and picked up another gyroid fragment.
• Talked to all my villagers and did a couple more requests.
• Got three more food recipes, especially one being a salad, which looked good.
• Found Celeste and got my first wand recipe.
• Went shopping for clothes and found some more things I like. Also collected a few more furniture and wallpaper, flooring and got them catalogued.
• Got my daily coffee from Brewster.
• Scanned in Chai’s Amiibo card today to unlock her Sanrio furniture.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/2
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Paolo the Elephant. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Rhonda and Francine (the latter was visiting the former), Pietro (chilling at home), and Kitty (wandering around near Resident Services).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ran into C.J., passed his Small-Fry fishing challenge, and brought him three Dabs for a collectible (this was when I noticed I was starting to run out of stockpiled collectible specimens...I'm gonna have to go hunting for more soon...)
• Ended up going with Kitty to her house. We played High Card Low Card, and I somehow won a Hawaiian-print apron. The best part of this visit came at the end; when I was getting ready to leave, she gave me...A COPY OF HER PHOTO!!! FINALLY!!! (it's been TWO VERRRRRY LONG YEARS) 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.
• Deposited a lot of bells into savings...
• Checked out even more custom designs.


----------



## cya

Resident Services is now in a building
Donated my first art piece
Lottie visited! I didn't realise I'd unlock HHP so early.
Played HHP for a bit.
Ordered a bunch of furniture, including some Sanrio stuff.
Placed the campsite. I don't like the area, but don't really have any other places in mind yet.
Got leaf mask DIY from Bubbles.
Found some pink roses on the 3rd tier.


----------



## lovelace

_july 28 2022 _

— labelle was here today !! she asked for an outfit w a vacation theme & gave me a labelle skirt for my troubles
— bought a black window-panel wall, navy wrapping paper & olive moroccan flooring at nook's cranny
— caught an ocean sunfish that is bigger than my character's entire body
— caught a horse mackerel for bonbon & got a safety vest as a reward
— searched the beaches for giant clams & manila clams; got a spare plain wooden shop sign recipe from the daily diy bottle
— flew to harv's island for my fortune (luck w money diminished, which might be true given i gave up 10,000 dollars to reverse it)
— flew to hhp just in time to catch the music festival (which is gorgeous at night); got an orange marmalade recipe from the restaurant + a glowing-moss boulder recipe from the hhp diy bottle, bought a titan arum from wardell & invited the hhp crew to dance
— gave my villagers gifts; got mostly clothing, but lyman gave me a green honeycomb-tile wall & gonzo gave me a rammed-earth wall
— got a stone lion-dog diy from marshal
— dug up a crumploid, a squeezoid & a bloopoid 
— caught a scorpion 
— caught an arapaima & a catfish; donated them both to blathers
— visited the roost (so did timmy !!) & received a siphon from brewster

_ august 2 2022 _

— checked my mailbox; received one tailor's ticket from label, a zodiac pig figurine from katrina, my evaluation letter from hha w a silver hha trophy attached, a pair of striped tights from olivia, a letter from the bank of nook notifying me of the interest added to my abd account, a note from marshal & a cute letter from marina w a sailor-collar dress attached
— bought mass amounts of mint wrapping paper & some purple moroccan flooring from nook's cranny
— bought 2 labelle coats, both versions of the fox mask & a pleather flare skirt at able's
— searched the beaches for giant clams; got a spare matryoshka diy from the daily diy bottle
— redeemed nook miles for nmts & claimed a black-brick wall from the recycling bin
— flew to harv's island for my fortune (luck w friendship increased) & was FINALLY able to buy some potatoes from leif !!!
— went home to plant the potatoes 
— gave gifts to my villagers; got clothes from everyone but marina, who gave me an outdoor table
— got a spare tomates al ajillo recipe from chabwick
— had jeremiah run up to me to give me a modern office chair
— bought a pair of samurai greaves from kicks, who was visiting today
— checked my campsite villager— its goldie !!
— had lyman run up to me to give me a printed sleeve sweater
— visited the roost & found wilbur there too
— found marina in the museum's bug exhibit
— flew to hhp; got a spare glowing-moss forest wall diy from the hhp diy bottle, a veggie quiche recipe from the restaurant & a pink-plumeria start from the school
— had sprocket move in w dom & unlocked the option to give the restaurant a 2nd floor
— designed a vacation home for kiki, celebrated my 40-house milestone w the hhp crew & designed a vacation home for cephalobot

 _august 3 2022 _

— checked my mailbox; received a paradise planning umbrella from wardell & a simple small red mat from marshal
— visited the roost for some coffee (i got to have pigeon milk today !) & ran into both lyman & timmy there
— had some fossils assessed 
— picked my beaches clean of shells & got a cherry umbrella diy from the daily diy bottle
— had chabwick drop by my house
— sold some stuff & bought some tantanment at nook's cranny
— completed the last 'go ahead, be shellfish' milestone
— bought a casual-chic dress & vinyl round-toed pumps from able's
— got a spare brown-sugar pound cake recipe from pashmina
— flew to harv's island for my fortune (luck w belongings improved)
— gave gifts to my villagers; recieved clothing from everyone but chabwick (who finally gave me his photo !!!!), gonzo (who gave me a fragrance diffuser), olivia (who gave me a go board) & lyman (who gave me a blue heart-pattern wall)
— caught a migratory locus & donated it to blathers
— went on a kapp'n voyage & docked on a very pretty spring bamboo island; got a light bamboo bath mat recipe from the diy bottle on the beach
— completed the first 'tomorrow's trees today' milestone
— had lyman give me a candy machine out of the blue
— flew to hhp; got a glowing-moss ruins wall diy from the hhp diy bottle, a pear pie recipe from the restaurant & a pink-plumeria start from the school
— bought a blossoming kimono at the apparel shop
— expanded the restaurant & designed a vacation home for raddle


----------



## Rairu

I submitted my order to Flick for my last model. That only took a couple years!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Realized I'd forgotten to post last night 
I'm posting earlier today so I don't forget again 


8/3
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif was visiting today; I didn't buy anything.
• Took the dab model out of the mail, along with Kitty's Photo (which immediately went on my wall; I'm still jazzed about it).
• Delivered the gifts! (Rhonda's ended up being sent through the mail; due to an misinput on my part, she accidentally got a fossil that hadn't been inspected yet).
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (chilling at home), and Francine (working out).
• Rhonda warned me that Pekoe was sick; I made sure to swing by the store and get her some medicine. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far... Decided to plant a money-tree sapling in the spot to see if it'll coax the rock into coming back after I dig it up in a few days. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

8/4
• Isabelle mentioned that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (wandering around the pumpkin patch), and Francine (doing stretches in the plaza; she certainly seems to like exercising... Maybe she and Mathilda will end up being fitness buddies)
• Ended up getting another copy of Patty's photo after delivering her gift! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## SirSean

Just started playing again. Sort have been overwhelmed with all the stuff added in version 2.0 so I've been trying to gather some of the new items and grow food today.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/5
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; as it turned out, Gullivarrr had washed ashore again. Took me a little while to find his phone. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Chatted with Pietro (hanging out with Kitty in the plaza), but I never ran into Rhonda or Francine...
• Visited Harv's island, customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Checked out even more custom designs.


----------



## SarahsNY

Today I completed my goal to get (almost) every DIY in the game! Finally got an Aquarius Urn recipe, and caught an Anchovy which was a pain.

Now I’m only missing the DIY for the golden shovel, golden net, and golden fishing rod.
I’ve completed the critterpedia in WW and NL, however it still feels daunting. Time to TT like crazy and hope for the best!


----------



## Imbri

Received the thinker statue I bought from Redd to place outside the museum.

Saw Lionel outside wearing the warrior outfit I gave him for his birthday. It looks as good as I'd hoped.

Bought a fake ancient statue to clear a spot in Redd's shop (just offer the wild right painting, already!).

Now just sitting in the sun until it's time to listen to K.K. play a request.


----------



## TheDuke55

Not today, but over the course when I was on my trip. I was able to charge my Switch even if there wasn't internet or access to much.

I spent a lot of time on the island designing houses to buy a bunch of different furniture I wanted. Some of them were ridiculous prices for bells or poki. I can't remember all of them, but some were the amazing machine, bow, bulldozer ect. It was a lot of trying to acquire all the furniture I want to decorate my homes.

I've never really spent the time to decorate my main character's rooms. Only like 3 of them are actually done and I may switch them up with the ideas I have now.


I also finished my second character's home and outside layout. I terraformed and decorated both inside and outside to replicate a shop/post-apocalyptic district.


----------



## Nenya

I gave each of my 10 islanders a Royal Crown (thanks to BakaRina for letting me visit her/his amazing giveaway island) and every one of them immediately put it on! That was fun!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Posting earlier today so I don't forget to later! 


8/6 (raining; stopped at about 4pm)
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Sonata. 
• Recieved a Pirate eyepatch in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (enjoying a cup at the Roost), and Francine (chilling at home).
• Popped a balloon, got a barista uniform. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Visited Paradise Planning for the first time in a while. Ordered some things from Wardell, and added a little more to Sally's house. Thinking I'll either do a complete overhaul of Sally's house, or just continue on to Diana's; haven't decided yet.


----------



## maria110

I finally caught enough rays for a model.  Also realized that I don’t have a ribbon eel model and that I need to focus on finding one more char for that model.  Received a few photos from Cesar, Claudia, Rory.  Still working on photos from monkeys-Elise, Flip and Nana as well as some others.


----------



## Legend Of Cats

- I managed to pay off 758,000 Bells to Tom Nook now I can customize the siding of my house exterior 
- Raymond gave me his picture


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/7 (first fireworks show of the year!)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 230,586 points; it went up! (Thank you, Kitty!)
• Chatted with Pietro (out for a stroll), Rhonda (visiting Plucky), and Francine (stretching in the plaza).
• Delivered the gifts! (Searched high and low for Rex but couldn't find him; eventually got fed up and just sent it to him through the mail)
• Dug up the tree in the rock spot, here's hoping for results tomorrow. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Wallopoid! Also dug up a Clatteroid and a Whistloid that had popped up from yesterday's rain. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Harv's island and customized the items I got from Wardell with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Returned home to attend the fireworks show; recieved a star bopper from Isabelle, and got a sparkler from Pekoe!


----------



## angelcat621

Yesterday I time traveled back quite a while to do the fishing tourneys I missed. Will be going for a gold trophy today if possible then I'm done with it.


----------



## g u a v a

more of a weekly recap but:

moved a couple villager houses to make more room for a 'central park' type project
filled in an area of my island with a fair/amusement park for fireworks season
added a pond to my island
cleaned up most of the extra flowers on my beaches
re designed kyle's house to be a surf shop (need to order exterior decor to stage it better)
created a beach volleyball court area
added details to pathways
cleaned up plant beds to be more intentional in the flower arrangements


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/8
• Isabelle happily announced that we were in for a meteor shower! Later in the day, I spent about an hour just sitting in my yard and making wishes.
• Recieved a random Quaint Painting in the mail from Rex. Although it was genuine, there was already one in the museum...for now, it's going into storage. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (making brown-sugar pound cake), Pietro (out for a stroll), and Francine (chilling at home).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a lost bag on the ground near the pumpkin patch. Judging by its appearance (stylish; complex design; more about style than function), I took it over to who seemed most likely to have lost it; my hunch was right, it WAS Pietro's! 
• Found Kicks in the plaza; I bought everything I didn't have catalogued yet.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Resetti's brother Don at the counter! 
• Briefly visited Paradise Planning; recieved  50 turnips from Joan, and ordered some items from Wardell. 
• Returned home later in the day to stargaze. Ran into Celeste nearby my house; she gave me a recipe for making a yellow star rug!


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I:

Changed my outfit to an all purple theme
Got my hair done 
Watered all my garden areas
pulled up a few weeds
sold some vegetables
visited a few islands to collect more cooking DIY's
went fishing
tried designing some custom designs


----------



## JellyBeans

- not strictly 'on my island' but i *finally* got round to cataloguing which DIY recipes i actually have on my guide app, so that i can try and actually obtain more because i don't even have half  seriously slacking
- wanted to get my entry in for gorgeous glades so did a few trades to get what i needed and of course spent the time on harv's island decorating
- stopped rodney from moving out (never in your life, buddy)
- gifted everybody
- stopped by the HHP island so i could order some fun new items
- dug up a bunch of fossils and assessed them
- donated a moody painting to the museum
- cleared out a few things in my storage
this is me once again saying i'm going to try and play more, which of course means you won't see me post in here for another 2 weeks at least


----------



## Bilaz

I made this!  I just need to find a good plank flooring to put this on, and I need to landscape the area! I wanted to do the furniture setup first though so I'd know what colours and shapes I'd be working with.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday 


8/9
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Ricky the squirrel. 
• Collected star fragments from the beach; ended up with 15 regular frags, 1 large frag, and two Leo frags! 
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!) 
• Chatted with Rhonda (hanging out in her yard), Pietro (having Kitty over for a visit), and Francine (out for a stroll).
• Thanks to Rhonda, I learned that Gulliver had washed up on the beach again. Luckily, it didn't take too long to find his missing phone components. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ended up inviting Francine over for a visit tomorrow. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Tommy stopped by and said hi! 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. Also cleaned out some storage space in the process. 

8/10
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three hermit crabs for a collectible.
• Recieved a blue tam-o'-shanter in the mail from Gulliver.
• Chatted with Francine (out for a stroll), Rhonda (chilling at home), and Pietro (wandering around the plaza).
• Went home and had Francine over for her visit, as promised. She gave me an attus robe upon arrival. She seemed to enjoy herself. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Discovered that Pekoe was sick  I swung by Nook's Cranny and picked up some medicine for her.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## JellyBeans

haven't had much time recently thanks to work and irl stuff but...
yesterday
- received all my new items and so started putting them where they need to go
- did a couple more trades
- finally got one of the two final fossils i need to complete that section of the museum
- had a small meteor shower so made a few wishes
- gifted everybody

today
- collected my new star frags
- had a visitor to the campsite! soleil - she's actually super sweet and i like her more than i thought i did, but i don't really want to part with any of my villagers for now so rip
- gifted everybody but of course still no photos
- bought the cutest bear umbrella even though i never use them lmao
- donated a few new pieces of art
- visited a kapp'n island for once


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/11
• Isabelle announced that Label was visiting today. Somehow, I managed to pass her "Outdoorsy" challenge, and recieved a Labelle hat in thanks. 
• Took the hermit crab model out of the mail. Also got a thank-you gift from Francine for yesterday! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (enjoying the outdoors) and Francine (chilling at home). Pietro was the only one I didn't see all day. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Crafted items I hadn't gotten around to making yet. Later went to the store and bought a veritable truckload of customization kits to catalogue each variation.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## KittenNoir

I did a few things today firstly was cleaning up my right side beach as I had random stuff just dropped all over the beach floor. Now its all nice and clean , I also cleaned out my inventory and got rid of things I do not need/ use. I made a massive water display in the back left side of my island. Planted heaps of trees and lots of pink and red roses


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/12
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif wad visiting today; though, as usual, I didn't buy anything. 
• Recieved a singular tailor's ticket in the mail from Label. Must've not gone over the top yesterday. Ah well. 
• Crafted and customized two more items I hadn't gotten around to making and cataloging yet. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Francine (out for a stroll), Rhonda (shopping at the Able Sisters), and Pietro (also out and about).
• Ended up agreeing to a visit at Francine's house; I'll be heading over there tomorrow. It's nice to know she's already grown comfortable enough with us to invite me over to visit 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Harv's island and customized some items with Reese and Cyrus. I'll have to order more soon... Also bought out Kicks and Saharah while I was there.


----------



## Koi Karp

I haven’t played in such a long time - but I saw the fair event to design an enchanted forest and really could not resist!

I had to empty out some of my pockets and ended up putting a rotten turnip (from god knows how many weeks ago!) on the ground. I had no idea this is how ants appeared! So I caught my first ant. 

I think I will play again today and continue with adding some enchanted forest theme to my island - I just wish I had more green glowing items to do so! I also haven’t tried out the Island Designer add on, so perhaps it’s time for me to take the plunge and buy


----------



## apeisland

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


I got a new gorilla to move in, Cesar! Thanks to a user here. I am so happy . I also planted some flowers to decorate Tucker's house as he deserves. I also sent a letter to Deli as he wrote to me this morning and sent him some fruit. I sent another letter to Cesar welcoming him.


----------



## Franny

someone came by and helped me weed my island, woohoo! i'm at 8/10 villagers now and i plan to try and find 9 on a nook mile island, i have all the amiibo but something about random chance is intriguing me


----------



## angelcat621

A miracle on my island happened today. I got a letter in the mail from my friend with oranges  attached. It read in triumph (and spelling errors, she's 8 so I forgive that) : "Ursala gave them to me. Yessssssssss!"




A long wait ends. I can finish my orchard very soon. It's one good thing in a sea of bad things going on in my family right now. All hail Ursala, Queen of the Oranges! 

EDIT: Added pic of the letter.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/13
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town. Later in the day, I attended the show; he played K.K. Swing. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) and Pietro (attending Slider's show).
• Met with Francine as promised, she seemed thrilled to have me over. We played a game, I won a sweatshirt. When it was time to leave, she gave me a copy of K.K. Cruisin'.
• Scrounged for materials to craft with all over the island, found a gold nugget in the process. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Crafted more items I hadn't gotten around to making yet, and also customized them so that each version was catalogued. 
• Did a little redecorating in the basement. Not sure why, just felt like it. 
• Ordered some cardboard boxes for a little DIY tomorrow.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/14 
• Isabelle was hyped for today's fireworks show (which I didn't attend).
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 234,562 points; it jumped up again! (If only that last 2 was a 7, it would've been so satisfying  )
• Did some more crafting and customizing, and also ordered more boxes. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (tending to the flowers in Kitty's yard), Rhonda (busy fishing), and Francine (getting some indoor exercise in).
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## Bluelady

-Cleared out like 20 pieces of mail for two of my player representatives.

-Took furniture from player 1’s closet and put them in player 2’s house.

-Ordered some more furniture for player 2.

-Separated and organized the furniture for the market that I’m going to build eventually.

-Drank some coffee.

-Re-assembled the boba stand that I previously built. 

-Spent about 7,000 bells trying to get some boba from Redd’s raffle. I got 5.


----------



## Poppytea

Played with my friends for the first time in a longgg time. One of them is new to animal crossing, watching her play made me feel excited about the game again! 

Watched fireworks and raffled away like 8000bells for random items like candy floss, ice cream and bubble/boba tea.


----------



## SinnerTheCat

I was able to set up a little potato farm!! We'll see how they grow, I'm excited to learn about the other crops as well since I was only ever able to plant pumpkins back in the day!
Also, I encountered glowing moss and vines for the first time today, very interesting, I need to keep going on the kapp'n island tours because the glowing moss diys seem to be worth it


----------



## amemome

started to raze down all the cliffs on the backside of my island to make room to keep track of my hybrids. I'm planning on keeping just two of every hybrid that isn't part of a layout.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/15
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; as it turned out, Gullivarrr had washed ashore again. Luckily, it didn't take very long to find his phone. 
• Did some more crafting and customizing, and bought more boxes. After this round, I'll be needing hanging lanterns...
• Chatted with Pietro (busy fishing), Francine (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Crumploid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Deposited a lot of bells into savings...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/16 (short day due to migraine) 
• Recieved a pair of Pirate pants in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Did a little more crafting and customizing, also bought the festival lanterns I needed (yeah, I couldn't remember what they were called yesterday  )
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Only got to chat with Pietro today (chilling at home) , as I never ran into Rhonda or Francine. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Celeste at the counter!


----------



## deana

August 17 

-Isabelle announces a visitor at the campsite! Hurried over to see it was Bud! Said hello but didn't invite him. 
-Checked the mail, got a letter from Cookie with a Ski mask 
-Talked to my villagers
-Visited both shops, I bought an antique cash register
-Gave wrapped fruits to Pecan
-Went looking for today's NPC visitor, it was CJ so I completed his fishing challenge so I could sell some fish
-Went on a Kapp'n tour and got a cherry blossom island! What a treat 
-Went to Harv's island to have some items recoloured by Cyrus 
-Back at home Étoile stopped by my house for a visit 
-Cleaned up some overgrown flowers
-Got to work crafting a bunch of previous uncrafted recipes
-Did some diving and managed to get the recipe for Mermaid screen from Pascal 
-Cleaned out some items from my home storage 
-Coffee at the Roost


----------



## AngelicPretty

Got rid of a LOT of uneeded flowers and weeds


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/17
• Isabelle mentioned that Label was visiting; I passed her "Comfy" challenge with ease, and recieved a pair of Labelle tights in thanks. 
• Did more crafting and customizing. Discovered that the Robot Hero costs 50 KITS PER CUSTOMIZATION, and there are 8 DIFFERENT VARIATIONS, so I'll likely be taking that over to Cyrus instead...
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (chilling at home), and Francine (out and about).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Agreed to visit Francine's house again, so it looks like I'll be heading over tomorrow. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!


----------



## lovelace

_august 18 2022 _

— checked my mail; got a letter from hhp, a letter from mom w a pen stand attached & my order of kk polka
— sold some stuff at nook's cranny
— visited colton at the campsite 
— dug up gulliver's 5 communicator parts
— got a spare key holder diy from the daily diy bottle
— had marina swing by my house to give me an orange (although i lost the game of high card, low card we played /_ \ )
— gave gifts to my villagers; got a black botanical-tile wall from bonbon, my third copy of gonzo's photo (that brings my total count up to 15 !!) & miscellaneous clothing items from everyone else
— got a spare pear pie recipe from gonzo 
— redeemed miles for 5 nmts


----------



## BalloonFight

Back to playing recently. I've been hunting Frett for a couple of days, and finally found him. Going for a dog island (Poppy as the exception), so I'm glad to knock out the new villager I wanted to see pretty quickly. I also de-weeded my island today as well.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/18
• Isabelle mentioned that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a gold rose crown! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (making baked potatoes), but never ran into Rhonda...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited Francine as promised. Played a card game (I won a retro fan). Was given a Moroccan dress when it was time to leave. She seemed pretty happy the whole time. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## Rosch

Got Blaire's photo today. Didn't expect her to give it in just 2 weeks, when Sasha's had to take a month despite daily gifts, favors, and multiple dialogue exhaustions.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/19
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was docked at the beach today. Although I didn't buy any art, I did get a plant partition. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Rumbloid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Got to fill out more of my catalogue at the Able Sisters! 
• Only got to talk to Pietro today (singing in the plaza), as I never ran into Rhonda or Francine...


----------



## lakeside

I just reached a 5 star island rating today! I bought the game the day it released so it's been a long time coming. I'm really happy with how comfy and welcoming my island looks these days. The only thing I'm not happy with is Melba's house. All my other villagers have their own little yards, except beach boy Walker, but Melba just has a pond in front of her home. Not even a fence! So I'm thinking I'll move her house onto the beach and do some work on her area. 

Today I finished off the outdoor diner, built a barbecue garden and playground, and furnished my second character's bedroom. Her main room is a seaside cafe, but I thought it'd be cute if she was a nerd. So her back room/bedroom is full of pink sloppy furniture, posters, and game stuff. I just need my magazines to arrive so that I can craft the manga wallpaper. I was really lucky to find the sloppy bed and table in the lost and found box. I'm thinking I'll block off the left and right rooms, and make a throne room in the attic. Not sure what to do with the basement yet. Perhaps an ice cream parlour. 

Also, I completed the fossil collection yesterday. I was very surprised, I hadn't realised I had so many fossils. But the poster you get in the mail the next day looks great.


----------



## Tulaash

I made 500k bells and 50 NMT from selling real art! Still no photo from Bea, and haven't gotten any new photos lately (I really want to get Kevin's so he'll get off my island!)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/20
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played Marine Song 2001.
• Chatted with Rhonda (busy fishing), Pietro (chilling at home), and Francine (crafting a classic pitcher).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bubbloid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I did the following tasks on my island:


I am in the middle of cleaning out my inventory cause there is so many items that I do not use or won't be using on my island
Pulled out even more weeds that I found hidden under trees 
Placed down some more paths on the right side of my island near the beach
Watered my flowers 
Planted some more bushes
Went around and visited my islanders 
Checked out Nooks Cranny 
Went clothes shopping
Cleaned out my mail box
Cleaned up my front yard


----------



## maria110

I've received a few more photos, so there are fewer than 50 villagers left that I need to invite for photo earning.  I found Drake, Drift, Violet, and Cobb on mystery islands.  I ordered a few more amiibo coins to make it easier.  But sometimes I'm lucky and find new villagers on mystery islands right away.  Found Cobb on the first ticket I used after Megan moved away.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night, my bad 


8/21
• Forgot the fireworks show was today, so the only villager I really got to chat with was Francine, who was chilling at home. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 234,562 points, the same as last week. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Recieved a heart bopper from Isabelle. 
• An announcement has appeared on the bulletin board: the next Bug-Off is taking place on Saturday! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Harv's island and customized a few things with Reese and Cyrus. (Unfortunately discovered that it actually would've been cheaper to just buy 400 customization kits for the robot hero variants...but since I already had the money available, I just went ahead and let Cyrus do it)
• With Tortimer's assistance, I also picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. 

8/22
• Isabelle made the announcement for the upcoming Bug-Off. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Chatted with Pietro (out for a stroll), Francine (crafting a bamboo basket), and Rhonda (shopping at Nook's Cranny).
• Thanks to Pietro, I learned that Plucky had gotten sick  I stopped by the store and picked up some medicine for her. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Babbloid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Found Kicks in the plaza; I bought everything I didn't already have catalogued (which, for once, wasn't very much)


----------



## Muna

Today I visited my island for the first time in 3 months. And also saw a cockroach in my house for the first time. That's quite an accomplishment!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/23
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was here today; after completing his Big-Time catching challenge, I brought him three nibble fish for a collectible, and also sold him some rare fish I'd been hanging on to. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Rhonda (hanging out by the cemetery), Pietro (out for a stroll), and Francine (doing yoga in the plaza).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Twangoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Ended up having Gayle over for a short visit (discovered I have a hard time telling her no). She seemed pretty happy about it, though, so I can't complain.


----------



## Bluelady

I haven't posted recently but I now have the grocery store built. I'm still working on decorations though. My sweets shop owner, Tart, is in the process of getting the HHP decorating features.

Today:
-I bought some more market items from HHP.
-Bought a Nordic couch from the twins.
-Ordered a register counter and 4 counter seats from my catalog.
-Crafted a wooden box, concrete pillar (which I didn't use), and a partition wall.
-Crafted a ton of glow-in-the-dark stickers for both of my shop owners. It's probably still not enough.
-Re-decorated my island representative's craft room a bit.
-Downloaded a bread section qr code.
-Sold a bug to Flick for 1,200 bells.


----------



## angelcat621

Collected the last fossil I needed and finished my museum last night. Huzzah! Pookytopia 3.0 is really coming together.


----------



## Sharksheep

8/23

- Used an amiibo to move Sasha onto my island. Only need to wait a few days before I can ask Dobie to move in and then I would have gotten all of my old villagers back minus Reneigh. I decided to replace her with Quinn
- Went to a Kapp'n island, got a glowing/vines island
- Quickly grabbed a diy from HHP
- Assessed a bunch of fossils, no new ones today
- Gathered a bunch of wood and fruits
- Cooked a couple recipes for the first time today
- Did the fishing challenge from CJ and sold him some leftover fish


----------



## Tulaash

Well, I got some more photos towards my goal of getting every villager photo in the game! I got 

Ike
Kyle
Margie
Pierce
Purrl
Reneigh
Rory
Teddy

I also just got a Wild Painting Right Half from @BrokenSanity, thus completing my museum 100%, getting me closer to my goal of 100% completing the game!


----------



## KittenNoir

Had the day off today so I got to relax and play for a bit  I did the following:


Picked up the last of the weeds that was hiding in the very back of my island 
started to complete the pathing for the back half of my island 
Terraformed a lot in the back area fixing the ground and added some water areas and some waterfalls
Added some more décor around the new designed areas
Planted more flowers and bushes 
Watered all the garden areas
Finished placing all my islanders photos outside their homes on little displays
Checked out Nooks Cranny 
Went clothes shopping
Picked some crops and sold them


----------



## Imbri

I gifted everyone a Tomato Festival Tee. They all tried them on right away, and no one looked horrible (Flora and Snake, being pink, I worried about). The style was a little odd for some (Lionel), but it turned into a cute community look, so I'll let them all keep it.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island
Player 3 - Sold turnips for a profit.  Picked all the Blue Roses, crafted 3 and sold them for Nook Miles.
Rock Statue arrived in the mail and it was real.  Found a Project Table DIY on Kappa Island and mailed it to my 2nd island.  Removed it from the DIY list.

2nd Island
Celebrated Nana birthday and 2 players completed their 20 birthday Nook Miles
Player 3- Found 4 fossils and dropped by the museum.
Main Player- Completed the last clam Nook Miles.  Took over 2 years


----------



## Bluelady

-Customized the glow in the dark stickers into wall panels and shelves.
-Created some more glow-in-the dark stickers.
-Created a scattered papers for player 2.
-Bought some more customization packs.
-Bought a fan from the twins.
-Bought a fridge and other house stuff from my catalog.
-Woke up Gulliver and did his quest.
-Upgraded player 3's house a third time.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I ended up playing in ten-minute intervals today, on account of being overly excited for the Genshin Impact 3.0 update and eager to explore the new map. That being said, about 1 hour of gameplay was stretched out over about 8 hours instead. 



8/24 (brief day, but stretched out) 
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed up on shore again...
• Took the nibble fish model out of the mail. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making stacked bottle crates! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home) and Pietro (crafting golden flooring). Later in the day, I also spoke to Francine (crafting an ironwood cupboard).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Got around to helping Gulliver really late in the day; luckily, it didn't take very long to find his phone's missing pieces.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/25 (raining, stopped at about 5pm)
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three bagworms for a collectible, as well as a few rare beetles to sell. (It occurred to me that I better hurry up and Beetle farm if I wanna get a collectible for the golden Stag soon...)
• Recieved a silk hat in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (lost in thought; ended  up having him over at my house for a little while) and Rhonda (out for a stroll), but never ran into Francine. 
• Checked out some custom designs. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Ran into Resetti again! 
• Deposited a lot of bells into savings


----------



## Ruby Rose

I got a lot of work done on my outdoor bunny cafe!


----------



## Bluebellie

I was able to complete one of my rooms in my 5th character’s house. 

I tweaked Cube’s house.

I changed the flooring on one of the houses on my island representative and I think that made everything more cohesive. 

I finished the area next to the secret beach.

I started working on the secret beach. 

I added some items outside of Cole’s house. I’m still not sure if Iike them there, so I might change it soon, or leave them. Sometimes I leave things they way they are, and when I play again I end up liking it.

I was able to find pansies in the nook store. I’ve been waiting for my pansies to auto populate for a couple of months and haven’t been able to get them to reproduce.I got tired of waiting and just planted some more.


----------



## Bluelady

-Crafted and customized some more glow-in-the-dark stickers.
-Added another room to player 3's house.
-Bought a few Nordic furniture and bathroom items for player 2's house.
-Changed the exterior of player 2's house.
-Player 2 and 3 now know how to hang ceiling items and put an accent wall. Yay!


----------



## xmenfan2001

i'm flattening my island, and today i removed ALL my trees and bushes, as well as my flowers and items placed around the island/buried items!!


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

I finally competed in August's Bug Off! I managed to miss it the previous two years somehow. 

Yesterday I got my pumpkin patch set up, which I'll start actually using next month, and I got a new flag for the autumn season. It's my favorite season, and I get so excited watching the island colors change over the next few months. I also figured out where my tea olive shrubs are to swap them with the shrubs I currently have at the front of Nook's Cranny. But I'm thinking of changing out all the shrubs on my island to whatever is currently "in season."


----------



## Telula

Made more adjustments to my museum area and shopping district.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday, my bad 



8/26 (started raining at 3pm on dot)
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. Although three out of four of the pieces were genuine, none of them were ones I needed (and the one I did was fake). Bought the two furniture items so he wouldn't be sad.
• Took the bagworm model out of the mail.
• Quickly picked out and wrapped some gifts for everyone and then promptly delivered them.
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (out for a stroll), and Francine (staying dry by staying inside).
• Promptly discovered we were actually having a thunderstorm after getting startled by a flash of lightning suddenly lighting up my screen.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from yesterday's rainfall: a Stelloid and a Drummoid.
• Mathilda was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Checked out some more custom designs...

8/27 (Bug-Off!)
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from yesterday's rainfall: a Flutteroid and a Stelloid.
• Didn't really get to chat with anyone but Francine (who was chilling at  home) due to the tourney, but I did check up on everyone I ran into.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Participated in the Bug-Off, but only caught four bugs. It almost feels like when you're actively looking for them, they deliberately hide from you...


----------



## Rosch

Few days ago, Jambette asked to leave. Went island hopping yesterday without any target villager in mind, although I am only inviting female villagers at the moment since majority of my residents before were male.

On my 19th island, I got Agnes. I currently have no Uchi and I never had her before, so I invited her. She moved in today.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Well after not playing for almost two months, the first time I log back in and I decide to overhaul my island all over again by redesigning areas bit by bit. First I added a magical forest with a pentagram in the middle with star fragments scattered through out, then I redesigned a small villager neighbourhood for Diana and Deidre and now I'm reworking on my Nooks Cranny and Resident Services area.


----------



## Tulaash

Well, I didn't post last night because it was super late (it might have been early this morning too, I wasn't paying attention), but I got Ankha's photo! That's one more photo knocked out - Bea still won't give me her photo, and I haven't been focusing on Kevin because I am taking my villagers one at a time.


----------



## Bluelady

Readjusted the furniture on the second floor of player 2’s house.
The basement of player 2 is now complete.
Ordered a few more items for player 2.
I had player 2 work at HHP.
In player 3’s house, I placed some furniture to make the back room an electronic store, the left room a pharmacy, and the right room a plant shop. Still have a long way to go though.
Bought some more ice cream cones from Redd.


----------



## JellyBeans

got on for a little bit today - didn’t do much but cleared a bunch of weeds, donated some fossils, cleared a few rocks away, and caught the fireworks show! need to start making some more building progress


----------



## tiffanistarr

Not so much work on the island itself but a lot of planning done recently for the flattening and redesign of my island. I was browsing some custom designs and I came across this bright neon lisa frank style outfit and I immediately was like yes! I need to do kidcore and use those colors. Im still trying to figure out the angle I want to do. It’s kind of difficult finding kidcore stuff that is more feminine colors versus just the primary colors. However I think I can make it work. Then we will start flattening and getting rid of our custom designs on the ground. That will be the most ANNOYING task since there are literally custom designs on every freaking spot


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/28 (final fireworks show) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 234,562 points, the same as last week. 
• Somehow managed to catch a golden stag in broad daylight, and then promptly caught a whale shark afterwards! 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (hanging out in a patch of flowers), and Francine (working out with Mathilda; I can't believe they actually became gym buddies!  )
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Attended the fireworks show, got a star bopper from Isabelle. Hung around until I'd seen the special fireworks roll through at least twice.


----------



## Bluelady

-Checked mail and distributed furniture to player 2 and 3. Mostly player 3 though.
-Placed furniture around town and my museum.
-Had Blathers check my fossils.
-Drank coffee.
-Dug up the gyroids that I buried the other day. Got some good ones.
-Customized some glow-in-the dark stickers for player 2. 
-With this, the house of player 2 is done when it comes to furniture. Now I just need to focus on unlocking more HHP features.
-Payed off the amount for the second floor, and requested to build a basement in player 3’s house.


----------



## PeachyWolf27

I got Raymond without Amiibo and kicked out the villager I hated most on my island
(Island is Cottage/Forestcore)
(Also hi I’m new here)


----------



## Imbri

Yesterday was busy on my island. K.K. played (he got kicked to Monday because of the Bug-off and fireworks).

It was Gruff's birthday. When I stopped in, Dobie was celebrating with him. I thought it was cute that my two cranky villagers were hanging out.  I gave Gruff a white conductor's jacket. I know it isn't on the preferred list, but I tried it on Harv's island and really liked how it looks.

Took a ride with Kapp'n and dug up a leafy tree. Back on my island, I moved 2 cedar trees and planted the leafy one in the spot between my treehouse and the Oracle's cave. I've placed a stone tablet with the writing turned away and a vase of red lilies in front of it. It sort of mimics the cemetery where my mother is, and it's a way to include her in the game.

Did my chores and started looking around at where I'm going to swap decorations out for fall. Some things will just get customized while others will be changed for what's in storage.


----------



## Bluelady

Paid off the loan for the basement of player 3’s house.
Customized the exterior of player 3’s house.
Ordered more items for player 3.
Player 2 decorated 2 houses and the school at HHP.
Visited a pretty dream address using the “Surprise me” option.


----------



## thebigguy

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


Only 5 more gulliver saves until golden shovel!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday  got carried away playing other games and completely lost track of time. 


8/29
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. March. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home) and Francine (attending Slider's show), bur never ran into Pietro...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Checked out some custom designs. 

8/30
• Isabelle mentioned that Label was visiting today; I managed to pass her Outdoorsy challenge, and recieved a pair of Labelle Sunglasses in thanks. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (who taught me how to make a Cool Windflower wreath), Rhonda (singing in the plaza with Pekoe and Kitty), and Francine (out for a stroll).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## littlesnorlax

didn't do anything productive today but was asked to be a participant for Nookazon's Giving Tuesday and gave out around 20-25 items for free to various users  it was fun! i sort of never want to talk to orville again though


----------



## Bluelady

I was busy today so I only had time to do a few things.

-Traded online with two TBT users.
-Gave the wallpapers to my third player for decoration.
-Bought 30 turnips from Daisy Mae for a recipe.
-Caught a King Salmon.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

8/31
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Maelle the Duck. 
• Got a cool picture of the cloud formations behind my house (5:36, the clouds looked look purple towers!)
• Recieved a tailor's ticket in the mail from Label. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Chatted with Rhonda (making cookies) and Pietro (out for a stroll), but never ran into Francine...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Pekoe was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. Not ready for her to go yet. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a mini golden dharma! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Deposited a lot of bells into savings. 
• Checked out even more custom designs.


----------



## amemome

Yesterday, but I did Cyrus customizations for a lot of my items to match the eventual farm area I am planning out! I also did my dailies and Kapp'n tour, and went to work and figured out that you can use music players to play whatever KK songs you want in facilites (I didn't know you could turn them on outside of the design mode? idk what it's called).


----------



## Bluelady

-Decorated some of the 2nd floor, basement, and back room of player 3’s house.
-Crafted and customized some glow in the dark stickers.
-Bought items for player 3’s house.
-Dug up a gyroid. It was cute.
-Sold some flowers.


----------



## stitchmaker

Started at midnight and all Players on 2 islands caught the fish that unlocks a cooking DIY.
Main Island- Player 3 caught the last 2 fish and completed her fishing collection.

This afternoon Player 3 received the Golden fishing rod DIY.  Crafted it and logged off.
It's too hot to play.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I ended up catching 4 salmon in order to unlock the 4 salmon DIYs, then made those DIY recipes to unlock them in my catalog. CJ was also on my island today, so I sold some fish to him and also gave him some Yellow Perch for their model. Another step forward towards 100%.


----------



## Nenya

I decided it was time to get every DIY in the game so I ordered and received DIY's from 3 different Nooks Cranny posters here on TBT. I crafted 2 golden bathtubs, and after putting them where the plain bathtubs used to be, I ended up doing some terraforming to the river there and re-arranging of flowers, trees and bamboo. I also crafted and added three golden lucky cats to that area, which is called Dreamers Corner.

Then I eliminated a pond and placed the glowing-moss pond with a Baobab tree behind it and the Kerokerop..... bridge there, too.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/1 (late day) 
• Isabelle happily announced that acorns and pinecones had started dropping from trees. Farewell, summer (and please take the dang mosquitoes with you).
• Changed into an outfit with pants; so long, summer threads! See ya next year! 
• Ran into Rhonda (out for a stroll), but didn't run into Pietro or Francine...
• Ended up agreeing to have Rhonda over for a visit tomorrow. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Petaloid! 
• Found Leif in the plaza. 
• Changed out some of the island decor...


----------



## Imbri

Yesterday I started switching things up for autumn. Gave Nook a new look for my house, took a few items to Cyrus for customizing, and swapped a couple of things out from storage. I'll do a little more tonight, and the bulk of it over the weekend.


----------



## Bluelady

-My island rep. reached 100,000 Nook miles.
-She also got a recipe from Daisy Mae.
-It was the birthday of player 3. I used the song that K.K. Slider gives out as decoration.
-Handed out the cupcakes to the villagers.
-From there it was the usual buy items create glow in the dark stickers for player 3.


----------



## Imbri

I got a new recipe after I caught a salmon last night. I knew there were a few things I had to lap the year to catch up on from the update.

It rained all day, so today will involve flower cleanup, in addition to seasonal decorations. It'll be a busy weekend on Deilf Isle.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I've been losing track of time this week by alarming amounts  my last two days ended up very short, very late, and very unproductive... Hoping to turn that around a bit tomorrow, provided I don't have other things requiring my immediate attention...


9/2 (VERY late day)
• Although Isabelle announced that Kicks was visiting today, I never got around to seeing him, due to extremely poor time management on my part. 
• Found a lost notebook in Francine's yard, and then ran smack into Francine. I asked her about it, and she pointed me to Pietro (who was thankfully still awake). He was overjoyed to have it back. Ran into Kitty on my way there, and ended up having to apologize for not having spoken to her in a while. Although, she did forgive me pretty quickly.
• Only realized I'd completely blown Rhonda off AFTER I was getting ready to call it for the night. I scrambled around for an apology gift to give her, then settled on making some fruit cupcakes...

9/3 (ANOTHER VERY LATE DAY) 
• Immediately tracked down Rhonda to apologize. She was very disappointed, but didn't seem to be holding a grudge about it. (Accidentally did that to Vesta back in WW; she was furious, said she wished my house would burn down, and I felt like a HUGE jerk). She still accepted my cupcakes, though, so maybe not all hope is lost. 
• Recieved a present from ingame mom, but didn't get around to opening it. Also recieved a gift from Francine, who showed concern for how well I was sleeping (I'ma be real with ya, I haven't been sleeping well lately, so the letter actually did warm my heart a bit).
• Isabelle had announced that Slider was back in, so I did stop by for the show. Unfortunately, I got distracted and didn't catch the name of what he played, but I did run into Francine while I was there.


----------



## Bluelady

-The usual buy, decorate, and create glow in the dark stickers for player 3.
-Had players 1 and 3 evaluate fossils and sell some gifts from the mail.
-Spent a stupid amount of time trying to decorate the left room of player 2’s house as a public restroom. I don’t really like how it looks, but it is what it is.


----------



## kindakooky

- Made some more progress on building my new tiered villager neighbourhood that I'd been wanting to build for ages but kept putting off because EFFORT 
- Made and paid off a new incline leading up to top tier of aforementioned tiered villager neighbourhood and moved my second villager into that area, Whitney. 
- Went villager hunting and found Marshall so he's moving to Starfall tomorrow. 
- Helped collect Wisp's spirit pieces abs return then to him and got a retro TV for my trouble. 
- Shot down a balloon present which had a Tree's Bounty Mobile DIY in it.


----------



## Bluelady

-Moved some cedar and palm trees to their new locations.
-Dug up some fossils and gyroid.
-The right room/greenery of player 3 is now complete.
-Had player 2 decorate some houses in HHP. Only three more houses until I unlock the counter and pillar diys!


----------



## Tiffany

I am working on decorating for fall. going good so far


----------



## Telula

Learned the apple wall DIY from Reneigh. Could've sworn I already knew this one but I guess I didn't!


----------



## nageki

petri showed up as the random visitor to my campsite today  it took a looong time but i convinced her to move in without kicking out any of my permanent villagers! pashmina is moving out now. also since celeste visited last night i was able to make my virgo harp finally...almost done with all my zodiac furniture


----------



## Muna

After few months of doing absolutely nothing with my island, yesterday, before sleep, I've finally made some actual decoration progress. I remade my vegetable garden and the process was so nice and relaxing. Now I feel that New Horizons is calling me back, but the Splatoon 3 is coming out in 3 days and I know that all my free time will be invested there.


----------



## xara

guess who stopped playing again LOL. had a goal to get caught up before school started again, but i go back tomorrow and i’m still in march. 

 *march 28th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from whitney and the HHA, a yellow-design kitchen mat from margie, a dish-drying rack from fauna and the fake valiant statue i bought from redd
৶ꕤ७ bought a simple small blue mat, a white wooden-deck rug (which i needed!) and a red argyle rug from saharah, and exchanged 5 tickets for an ocean-horizon wall
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got bunny ears in return
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought a blue moroccan sofa and 10 pieces of orange wrapping paper from nook’s, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 4 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ made a veggie sandwich, a tomato bagel sandwich and a veggie crepe
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a wallopoid
৶ꕤ७ got a pile of cash diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
৶ꕤ७ collected a gyroid fragment off of the beach
৶ꕤ७ returned a lost notebook to agnes and got a café-uniform dress in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked the bulletin board; there was an announcement for beau’s upcoming birthday! 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a red-hyacinth bag, holey socks, a sloppy sofa and a ventilation fan 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought a dark wood covered counter, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and found a shell table diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ bought white/black knee braces, a pink polka-dot backpack, a red satchel and a green randoseru from kicks
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the moroccan sofa and covered counter to the variants i’m missing
৶ꕤ७ got a hedge standee diy from zoe and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ went island hopping and invited goldie on my 63rd nmt!


----------



## Bluelady

-Decorated, purchased furniture, and crafted some wooden-block bookshelves for player 3.
-Returned a lost item to Ken. He gave me a comedian's jacket in return.
-Pity purchased a Relay Tank from Ed for 638 bells.
-Cleaned up some weeds from my campsite area.
-Laid some leaves and flower qr codes to help prevent their re-growth.


----------



## DJ-Mika

Gifted more gold nuggets to Wolfgang and Scoot to raise friendship level (I've been low-key neglecting to raise friendship levels with my newer villagers since I haven't been playing as much; also just realized I completely forgot to gift one to O'Hare omg )
Did a little shopping at the Nookling's; bought the Nordic Sofa and a Sturdy Paper Bag; also_ finally_ bought the Basic Cooking Recipes DIY's!
Had Audie ask to come over! We played the card game and I won; my prize was the Soft-Serve Hat 
Bought Whitney's extra item (cannot for the life of me remember what it was lol) for around 1,800 bells
Chief, Chrissy, and Audie were having a bar-b-que in the plaza, so I took the opportunity to use the new camera modes and took some sloppy photos! :'D
Was diligently watering my veggies everyday so I'd get the max amount and they finally grew in! As such...
Finally crafted my first food item: Pancakes!  Second food item was the Brown-Sugar Cupcakes! I'm so excited to find more recipes


----------



## nageki

i did mostly housekeeping today but FINALLY managed to trade for my last zodiac figurine so now my collection is complete! traded for a lot of DIYs and random stuff from my wishlist that i'd been missing since restarting about a year ago. (it's almost been a whole year since 2.0 damn)

made a big list of all my missing DIYs on villagerdb and am kind of overwhelmed looking at it so i think i will hold off on doing more trading for right now and see how many i can get organically. 

also did a little bit of decorating and made a garbage collection spot near the river. still have tons of empty space to fill up but we're getting there slowly


----------



## JemAC

Found some time today to play the game, haven’t been on for a few months other then quick trips for the TBT Fair so was nice to visit


opened the mail - received some Cat Grass from Diana, a Blue Honey comb Tile from Raymond and a Ski Mask from Rosie
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
dug up a Bendoid, a Petaloid and a Rattloid
collected a gyroid fragment and a message bottle from the beach - received a Fruit Wreath DIY which I already knew
buried and watered the gyroid fragment
caught and sold some fish
had a surprise visit from Vivian and received a peach as well as a Police Cap after winning a game of Higher or Lower
spoke to my villagers - Fauna gifted me some Cute Sneakers
stopped Wolfgang from moving
gave Ione a gift and received some Round-Frame Glasses
Diana gifted me a Nail-Art Set
visited the shops and sold a few items 
popped a balloon and learnt the Acorn Rug DIY
checked the recycling bin but didn’t pick anything up
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Sturdy Sewing Box from Fauna and a Rattan Table Lamp from Sherb
placed some orders on Nook Shopping
visited the shops - purchased a Fancy Frame from Nooks Cranny
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
collected seashells and a message bottle from the beach - received the Log Dining Table DIY which I already knew
visited the campsite and met Frita
spoke to my villagers - Raymond gifted me a Printed Layered Shirt
returned a lost item to Wolfgang and received a Hamster Cage
gave a gift to Ione and received a Dance-Team Jacket
spoke to Kapp'n and went on a boat tour - collected some wheat plants, dug up a gyroid fragment and picked up a message bottle - learnt the Pretzels recipe
popped a balloon and received a Jester's Mask
learnt the Yellow star Rug DIY from Celeste who was visiting my island tonight
visited Harv's Island - purchased an Elegant Blue Rug from Sahara and picked up some acorns from Tortimer
checked the recycling bin and picked up a Leo Sculpture
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind on posting again... Got some more stuff done this time, but I should still try and make sure this doesn't become a permanent habit...


9/4 (another short, late day) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 234,562 points, the same as last week. 
• Finally got around to opening the gift fron ingame mom; it was a cushion. Also figured out what Slider had performed yesterday: K.K. Slack-Key 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home) and Pietro (crafting a stone lion-dog), but never ran into Francine...
• Later helped Rhonda return an item to Pietro, which the latter had accidentally left behind at her house. However, it turned out he'd already replaced it, so I ended up with the original fitness tank instead. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...

9/5 (another late day) 
• Isabelle mentioned that Celeste was visiting today; after tracking her down, she gave me a set of instructions for making a nova light! 
• Ran into Gullivarrr passed out on the beach again. It took a little bit to find his phone, but I ran into Pascal in the process, so I at least got a pearl for my efforts. 
• Dug up a Squeezoid and a Tockoid (must've rained during one of the late days...)
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (hanging at his house), and Francine (crafting a bamboo speaker).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up all of the money trees that had grown in during my late days; made an easy 90k of bells  still, I don't think that's a habit I should keep...
• Got to buy a First-aid kit from Nook's Cranny!  
• Visited the Roost and ordered a late-nght cup from Brewster. 

9/6 
• Ran straight over to the Able Sisters' so I wouldn't miss browsing for the third day in a row. 
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. Unfortunately, he had no pieces I needed...so I bought a boxy stool to make him happy. 
• Recieved a blue pirate bandana in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (chilling at home), and Francine (sweeping her walkway).
• Later helped Rhonda return an item to Patty, which the latter had accidentally left behind at her house. However, it turned out that Patty had already replaced it, so I ended up with the original western shirt instead.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Went to Harv's Island; it's been a while since I last visited. Bought out Kicks and Saharah, witnessed the return of the great Cornimer and recieved 6 acorns, and customized items with Reese and Cyrus. 
• With Cornimer's help, I picked out and wrapped gifts for my residents to deliver tomorrow.

9/7
• Logged in too late to actually do any shopping or selling, so I ran around and delivered eight of the gifts I had (couldn't find Kitty, and Rex had already gone to bed; they'll get theirs tomorrow).
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (walking along the beach), and Francine (chilling at home).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Remembered that Isabelle had mentioned Label visiting, so I dropped by for a quick assignment. I passed the Sporty Challenge with flying colors, earning a pair of Labelle tights in thanks. 

9/8 (rained until 9pm, short day) 
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; although I didn't participate in his challenge, I did give him three sea butterflies for a collectible
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (staying dry by staying inside), and Francine (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Finally delivered Kitty and Rex's gifts


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island-
Found a villager crafting the Golden Ladder Set Up Kit.  Player 2/3 got one and completed their 2.0 DIY recipes.
2nd Island extra Players dropped by to get the recipe.


----------



## xara

finally made it to april. 

 *april 4th* 
৶ꕤ७ did a trade
৶ꕤ७ obtained and learned the golden gear apparatus diy! 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from sprinkle, the bank of nook and the HHA, a cardigan-shirt combo from whitney and a tissue box from my in-game mom
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ caught some cherry-blossom petals
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped giant clams to zoe and got a casual chic dress in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought medicine from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 5 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into a jingloid and a sproingoid
৶ꕤ७ customized the jingloid to silver
৶ꕤ७ got a flat garden rock diy from whitney and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ made brown sugar and brown-sugar cupcakes
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements, including “mmm-mmm-miles!” milestone #3!
৶ꕤ७ crafted a flimsy and then regular net
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ sprinkle was unwell today, so i stopped by her house to give her some medicine, and she gave me a chima jeogori in return
৶ꕤ७ got a raccoon figurine diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ collected a gyroid fragment off of the beach
৶ꕤ७ checked the bulletin board; there was an announcement for the upcoming spring fishing tourney 
৶ꕤ७ placed down some more transparent designs to prevent flower growth
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a boot, 6 iron nuggets, an old tire and a cardboard box
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a floral swag diy 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a glowing-moss stool diy 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought purple frilly knee-high socks, a pink apparel-shop paper bag and a pink spacey backpack from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought 2 blue moroccan-style walls from saharah
৶ꕤ७ scanned petri’s amiibo card and invited her to the campsite for the 3rd time, crafted her a small wooden partition, got a viking helmet in return and convinced her to move in and replace lucky! 
৶ꕤ७ said goodbye to lucky :’)


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I got up quite early to have a cup of tea and do a few things 


Checked all my mail but mailbox wouldn't stop blinking haha I have been doing a lot of shopping 
Cleaned out my mailbox and deleted things
Went around and watered my gardens 
Continued with terraforming a waterfall area towards the back of my island 
Placed a few more paths around my island
Did some more gardening near my islanders homes 
Made a mini garden area near my waterfall filled it with mushrooms
placed a water display near my secret beach
added some more decorating areas on my right side beach
Went clothes shopping 
Checked out Nooks Cranny
Visited a friend who still had fireworks
Did some trades with some lovely people


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my Nook Shopping orders and a Go Board from Bill
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
collected some seashells and a message bottle from the beach - received the Bamboo Shelf DIY which I already knew
visited the shops but didn't buy anything today
spoke to my villagers - learnt the Snack Bread recipe from Raymond
gave Ione a gift and received a Board Game
visited Redd - purchased a Shoji Divider but no artwork as he didn't have either of the paintings I needed
popped a balloon and received a Lecture-Hall Desk
crafted and customised some items
took a trip to Harv's Island - purchased some Ballet Slippers from Kicks and picked up some acorns from Tortimer
went to work fro Paradise Planning - designed a ranch-style home for Caroline and a fashion show themed home for Cherry
spoke to Kapp'n and went on a boat tour - collected materials, caught a scorpion, dug up a gyroid fragment and picked up a message bottle - received the Ironwood Dresser DIY which I already knew
buried and watered the gyroid fragment once I returned to my island
checked the recycling bin but didn't pick anything up
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## Bluelady

Since my last post, I started placing furniture on the second floor of player 3’s house. I’m stuck, so I’ve decided to switch my attention back to player 2. This is what I did with her.

-Today, Wardell and Lottie mentioned the donation box for Niko. So I spent all day gathering the required number of wood, branches, clay, and stone.

-I’ve unlocked three versions of the pillars and counters so far.

-Had Blathers evaluate a lot of fossils and then sold them with other junk that I’ve been holding.

-Dug up some flowers and tidied up the weeds near my campsite again.


----------



## KittenNoir

Woke up early again this morning to heavy rain outside so it was a lovely day to stay in bed and play animal crossing. 

I did the following:


Watered my garden
Checked out the shops looking for some more pretty dresses
Purchased some things from Nooks Cranny
Cleaned out a whole of lot of items I no longer use
Did some more trades with lovely people
Went fishing
pulled some weeds


----------



## Pig-Pen

I tore down my entire island today.... again.....


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Skull Doorplate from Wolfgang and a Cushion from Mom
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
collected seashells and a message bottle from the beach - received the Stack of Books DIY which I already knew
spoke to my villagers - gave Ione a gift and received a Space Parka
learnt the Pear Tart recipe from Rosie
picked up the Mum Wreath DIY from Diana which I already knew
visited the shops - purchased some Bunny Ears and Faux-Suede Sneakers from Able Sisters
went to work for Paradise Planning;
designed a house of ice for Sprinkle and a green themed home for Azalea
learnt the Vine Hanging Chair and the Partition Wall DIYs from Niko
designed a school for the resort
gave Fauna and Diana some Souvenir Chocolates and invited them to visit the resort - designed a music themed home for Fauna and a tranquil sanctuary for Diana

crafted and customised some items
caught and sold some fish
spoke to Kapp'n and went on a boat tour - collected materials, dug up some potato plants and a gyroid fragment, picked up a message bottle - learnt the recipe for Spaghetti Marinara
buried and watered the gyroid fragment on my island and dug up a Scatteroid from a previously buried fragment
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles
attended K.K.'s concert with Fauna, Ione, Sherb and Vivian - received K.K. Chorinho


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Failed to post last night due to getting my hands on Splatoon 3 and losing track of time  sorry about that! 



9/9 (late day due to Splatoon 3 release) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: T-Bone the bull.
• Took the sea butterfly model out of the mail. 
• Dug up an Aluminoid, a Thwopoid, and a Spikenoid. I can't remember which one came from the fragment I buried, but I know two of them appeared from Wednesday's rain. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling under a tree), Pietro (in my yard, for some reason) 
• Ran into Flick; later came back with three walking sticks for a collectible.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ended up having Gayle over for a short visor. She seemed to enjoy herself. 
• Dug up the money trees that had grown in, ended up with another easy 90k bells 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 

9/10
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played Lucky K.K.
• Took the Walking Stick model out of the mail. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (hanging out in a flower patch)  and Francine (out for a stroll), but never ran into Pietro...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a lost bag outside Kitty's house. Instead of asking around, I decided to check the bag and make an educated guess. I turned out to be right; it was a shopping bag that belonged to Rex.
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings.


----------



## Gaby

Today I made a restaurant near the beach, behind Henry’s house. I also made Bunnie’s fruit stand, with pies, jams and jellies~ I might expand the area a little tomorrow.


----------



## xara

*april 11th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and everyday socks + a candle (in separate letters lol) from beau
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ dug up 7 earth eggs
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got a floor light in return
৶ꕤ७ caught a flea off of agnes
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into a whistloid and a rumbloid
৶ꕤ७ customized the whistloid to yellow and the rumbloid to white
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ welcomed petri to the island! 
৶ꕤ७ got a skateboard wall rack diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
৶ꕤ७ picked up a gyroid fragment off the beach
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a skeleton , tangled cords, a sapling and a cardboard box
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ scanned reneigh’s amiibo card and invited her to the campsite for the 1st time, crafted her a wooden table and got a throwback dino screen in return 
৶ꕤ७ chopped wood
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to shooting star island! while there, i made lots of wishes on shooting stars, collected fragments off of the beach, found a crewed spaceship diy, caught a black bass and dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 69,700 bells for 29,971 poki and found a glowing-moss boulder diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and invited petri to unlock her poster
৶ꕤ७ bought a white basket bag and a black square shoulder bag from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a gray-shelving wall from saharah
৶ꕤ७ got a peach wall diy from goldie and a wooden-block wall clock diy from sprinkle and threw them away


----------



## Ruby Rose

Got this done over the course of the week!

Finished my post office!
Set up a new brick bridge
Moved the Museum
Set up my farmer's market-_finally_
Worked on the ponds (the waterways are. Lacking, right now lol)
Gave Pecan and Marlo custom home designs!


----------



## Bluelady

With player 2:
-Unlocked two more pillar and counter combos from Niko.
-Crafted and decorated some glow in the dark stickers.
-Sold some fossils and weeds.
-Spoke to Rowan and Francine.
-Did an errand for Ed.

With player 3:
-Added the final decorations to the back room. The electronics section is now complete.
-Removed the  bathroom items from the second floor.
-Crafted and decorated some more glow in the dark stickers.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Pyjama Dress from Diana
placed some orders with Nook Shopping
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
dug up yesterdays buried gyroid fragment - received a Dootoid
collected some seashells and a message bottle from the beach - learnt the recipe for Apple Jelly
caught and sold some bugs
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
visited the shops - purchased a Layered Tank Dress from Able Sisters
spoke to my villagers - learnt the recipe for Minestrone Soup from Vivian
celebrated Ione’s birthday, along with Rosie, and gave her a gift
visited Harv’s Island and picked up some more acorns from Tortimer
went to work for Paradise Planning
accompanied Leif to the school so that he could teach a lesson on hybrid flowers
picked up a message bottle from the beach - received the Mum Cushion DIY which I already knew 
designed a garden of restoration, along with a similar home interior, for Maggie

crafted and customised some items
did a bit of redecorating 
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## xara

*april 18th* 
৶ꕤ७ did a trade
৶ꕤ७ learned the dark bamboo bath mat and golden gear tower diys
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and agnes, 10 water eggs from zipper and cat grass from whitney
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got a brown honeycomb tile in return 
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily weeds, tree branches and rock materials
৶ꕤ७ commissioned a betta model from c.j. 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and money spot
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ got a peach dress diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ shot down 2 balloons and got a hospital screen and a light bamboo bath mat diy
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile achievements
৶ꕤ७ crafted a shell stool
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought medicine and a slingshot from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ dug up an arfoid and a xylophoid
৶ꕤ७ sprinkle was sick today, so i stopped by her house to bring her some medicine and she gave me a casual chic dress as thanks
৶ꕤ७ got a log chair diy from margie and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into a bubbloid and a babbloid
৶ꕤ७ customized the arfoid to yellow
৶ꕤ७ checked the bulletin board; there was an announcement for agnes’ birthday! 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay, book stands, a flame tee and a collarless shirt
৶ꕤ७ collected my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ scanned reneigh’s amiibo and invited her to the campsite for the 3rd time, crafted her a shell lamp and got a bekasab robe. i convinced her to move in, and she’ll be replacing fauna!
৶ꕤ७ stopped by fauna’s house to say goodbye :’)
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a stormy island! while there, i dug up an aluminoid and a gyroid fragment, caught a sea bass and found a wooden low table diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 71,400 bells for 29,988 poki and found a log round table diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a green logo paper bag from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a club wall and 2 magic-circle floorings from saharah


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/11 (raining) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 234,562 points, the same as last week. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro(staying dry by staying inside), and Francine (out for a stroll) 
• Unexpectedly, Rhonda gave me a blue umbrella! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Later helped Pietro deliver a package to Pekoe, which had been dropped at his house by mistake. I ended up receiving the Chimayo vest in the end, as Pekoe couldn't remember why she'd ordered it in the first place. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/12
• Isabelle mentioned that Label was visiting today. After passing her Gothic challenge, I received a Labelle skirt in thanks. 
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), but never cane across Pietro or Francine even once...
• Dug up two gyroids that had popped up from yesterday's rainfall: a Squeezoid and an Aluminoid. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Crafted some items to sell, but only because I needed a new shovel after digging up a lot of fossils and had excess materials already on hand. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Celeste at the counter!


----------



## KittenNoir

Did a few things today:


Watered all my garden areas
planted some trees along the middle to back part on the right side of my island
Went clothes shopping but didn't see much
purchased some more tools from nooks cranny to help with my designing areas
placed some paths
worked on trying to make some custom clothing
checked out the stores at Harvey's island 
finally cleared out all my inventory
did some trades with lovely people
visited a few beautiful islands online 
checked my mail 
cleaned all the weeds around my front garden


----------



## nageki

frobert is moving out! i said goodbye to him and printed out a few NMT to prepare for a lil villager hunt tomorrow. i don't know who specifically i would like to "hunt" for but any jock villager to replace him would be nice. i'm enjoying having a few spaces for non-permanent villagers, going on nook mile tours and finding new characters to move in is fun, and it lets me collect more photos
 caught my first golden trout and donated it, now all i have left is the giant snakehead.....which won't be around until december for me. but after that my museum is finished so i'm hyped


----------



## Bluelady

I just finished playing. 

Player 2:
-Got the last pillar and counter combo from Niko.
-Crafted some counters and tried rearranging the entrance of her house.
-Got a spare diy and moss from HHP.

My island rep:
-Gathered wood to craft two medium sized partition. Why so much wood?!
-Caught and donated a migratory locust and a cicada. 15 more insects to go.
-Assessed fossils and drank coffee. Timmy showed up for a break.
-Bought some storefronts to replace some simple panels and qr codes being displayed outside.
-Found a green beadboard qr code!


----------



## JemAC

12th September


attended a party for my birthday which was hosted by Vivian and attended by Diana and Rosie - received a Birthday Cake and some Birthday Cupcakes
opened the mail - received my Nook Shopping orders and a Printed Layered Shirt from Ione
chopped wood, hit rocks and had daily fossils assessed and sold
dug up a Boomoid
collected seashells and a message bottle from the beach - received the Unglazed Dish Set DIY which I already knew
attended K.K.'s concert, along with Fauna, Raymond and Wolfgang, and received K.K. Birthday
visited the shops - purchased a Veggie Plate Meal from Nooks Cranny
spoke to my villagers - handed out the Birthday Cupcakes and received a variety of gifts
picked up a Natural Square Table DIY from Molly which I already knew
returned a lost item to Sherb and received a Sleeved Apron
gave a gift to Ione and received a Bone Costume
went diving and picked up a pearl from Pascal
caught and sold some sea creatures
spoke to Kapp'n and went on a boat tour - collected materials, dug up a gyroid fragment and picked up a message bottle - received the Shellfish Pochette DIY which I already knew
buried and watered the gyroid fragment when I returned to my island
completed some Nook Miles tasks and redeemed some miles


----------



## KittenNoir

This morning I have been doing a few things:


Changed my outfit to a purple theme 
put my hair into cute pigtails
checked my mail
went fishing
pulled some weeds from my neighbour hood area
went on a mission to find a bday gift for Ed cause he is my kinda bday twin and I need to get him an amazing gift


----------



## ~Kilza~

I had Flick on my island today, so I was able to give him 3 Yellow Butterflies for the Yellow Butterfly Model, the last bug model in the game I needed! Now I just need the last 8 of CJ's fish models that I have yet to get, lol.


----------



## nageki

went island-hopping to find a new villager and ran into teddy! he is moving in tomorrow. i haven't had a big bear villager in a while so i'm happy about it.
 got a black pirate dress in the mail from gullivarr. i already had it but a dupe means i get to gift it to a villager later. it doesn't suit any of my current ones so i'm holding onto it for now.


----------



## KittenNoir

Update from this morning:


Still have not found a nice gift to give Ed for his bday I looked at my stores and in my inventory but I did not find anything worthy enough for him 
I am going to go visit lovely people online and see what their islands have in the stores
added heaps more trees and bushes to my castle area  
checked out the little stores on Harvey's island


----------



## Bluelady

-Finished the final touches on player 2's candy store themed house. Now I can post it on the showcase thread.
-Bought more books from my catalog.
-Worked some more on player 3's second floor.
-Dug up some fossils.
-Replaced the stalls I used for a makeshift shed with the green storefront ones.
-Was going to do the same with my gas station, but I forgot to buy another red storefront. I purchased another one today.


----------



## deana

September 14 

-Redd is visiting! Perfect timing for me but unfortunately he did not have the art I need. I did buy a counter chair from him. 
-Talked with my villagers
-Checked to see what Nooks had for sale, bought a utility wagon there. 
-Now that it's finally September I got to work trying to catch a Salmon and King Salmon. Both were caught rather easily which completes the fish section of my critterpedia! 
-Donated fish to the museum, which also completes the fish section! Now just the art section... REDD 
-Got coffee at the Roost 
-Cut down some excess coconut trees that I had planted for summer and swapped out some other seasonal decorations 
-Gave some wrapped fruits to Pecan and she gifted me a wrestler uniform
-Went on a Kapp'n tour, gathered some materials there 
-Completed some Nook Miles tasks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night, and almost wasn't able to today due to my internet being out  certainly made the loading times longer! 


9/13
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three horned dynastids for a collectible. 
• Recieved a tailor's ticket in the mail from Label. Must've not gone beyond expectations, oh well.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll), Pietro (chilling on the beach), and Francine (taking a breather on a bench).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 

9/14
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; I brought him three blowfish for a collectible. 
• Took the horned dynastid model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: unexpectedly reappeared in a spot near the western shoreline, which I had mistakenly uncovered. Broke the rock (after beating everything out of it that I could) and covered the spot with a clover pattern to prevent it from happening again. I still don't understand why it won't return to its original spot...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Patty was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. Not quite ready to let her go yet (besides, I don't have any preparations for villager hunting ready yet; I should probably get on that...).
• Chatted with Francine (who'd been talking with Kitty about TV shows) and Pietro, (busy fishing) but never actually ran into Rhonda at all...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!
• Since the internet was out at the time, I finally got around to fixing a problem I noticed in Gayle's house a while back. (She'd use a crafting bench in the bottom right corner of the room, when I'd already placed one for her at the top left...). Also remodeled Rhonda's house while I was at it. Hopefully, they'll both be happy with the final results! 
• Killed some time by trying to catch some collectible specimens I was missing. In the process, I completed C.J.'s Small-fry challenge, and made a hefty sum from all of the fish I'd reeled in. (Unfortunately, I only caught a single golden trout; still need two more). Caught a Dorado while I was at it!


----------



## KittenNoir

Today was a relaxing day:


checked my mail
picked a few weeds
watered my gardens
checked out the shops
purchased some new seeds
did a lot of lovey trades with people
visited my friends island 
went fishing
helped her catch a few bugs for her museum


----------



## Bluelady

-Opened my town so a person could sell some turnips.
-Time traveled forward and donated a beetle to the museum.
-Had a wonderful trade and placed the new item on the side of a cliff near my blue roses.
-Got Ed's photo! My smug villagers love me.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/15
• Isabelle mentioned that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out.
• Recieved 2000 Nook Miles in the mail from Nook for Gayle and Rhonda's remodels! Also took the blowfish model out of the mail.
• Stopped by Gayle's to check if what I changed was working; so far so good! Also found a lost book in her yard, so after I examined it, I asked her if she might know who it belonged to. Turned out my hunch was right; it was a picture book that belonged to Rex.
• Went to chat with Rhonda, but discovered she was home sick today  I made sure to swing by the store and grab her some medicine. (...and also found a flaw in her remodel that I'll have to fix later; I forgot to set up her shell radio  )
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (hanging out in the hybrid gardens) and Francine (chilling at home).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved an Aluminoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.

(Side note: I really gotta start proofreading these entries before I post them, I hate having to continually go back and correct mistakes...  )


----------



## stitchmaker

Yesterday Main Island Celebrated Tutu birthday.
Player 3- Paula was crafting the Golden Gear Apparatus.  Used Call A Resident for 2 more DIY recipes
Mailed the 3 DIY recipes to the 2nd Island.
Worked on her Nook Miles and sold turnips for a profit.   Removed all summer clothing and sold them.

Today- 2nd Island
All 3 extra players checked their mail and learnt the Golden Gear Apparatus DIY.  Player 2 completed her 2.0 DIY recipes.
Main Player found a Forbidden Altar DIY in a bottle on the beach.  Went to a Kappa Island and found the Golden Altar DIY recipe.


----------



## Skullystars

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


Hi!! I saved enough bells to build a new natural ramp, planted flowers, and created some rivers


----------



## Bluelady

-Found Gulliver and did his quest.
-Purposely made 1 stack of turnips rot so I can donate an ant to the museum.
-Caught 2 salmon and 1 dorado. I sold the dorado.
-Sold the fossils that I found.
-Ed stopped by after my character finished changing outfits. He gave me a shirt.


----------



## Bluebellie

I finally figured out my last playable character. I’ve been going over names and ideas for a while. I actually revisited an older idea, and it stuck this time around.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post yesterday...again 


9/16
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Maggie the Pig.
• Found Gulliver washed up on shore...(but only realized I'd forgotten to help him out AFTER I'd called it a day. Oops  )
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (chilling at home) and Francine (crafting a bamboo speaker), but never once ran into Rhonda...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 

9/17 (foggy, started raining @ 8pm)
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Dixie.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a lost notebook near the campground; I had three guesses for to who dropped it, but ended up asking around anyway; it turned out to belong to Pekoe (I knew it belonged to a "nice" villager, but I have three of them, sooo...)
• Chatted with Pietro (crafting a decayed tree), Rhonda (attending Slider's show), and Francine (shopping at the Able Sisters).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bloopoid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/18
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 234,562 points, the same as last week. 
• Immediately caught an arapaima right outside my house! 
• Dug up a Babbloid and a Squeakoid that popped up from yesterday's rain. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (out for a stroll) and Francine (making a cherry tart), but never ran into Rhonda...
• Found a notice on the bulletin board; looks like the final Bug-Off of the year is this Saturday (don't think I'll be able to participate this time, it's gonna be a busy day...)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings.


----------



## Nenya

I gave away a bunch of fish and bug models to my husband and grandson recently. CJ showed up on the15th so I started commissioning for fish models to replenish my collection.  When I time-traveled to the 16th to pick them up, Redd was there. So I traveled back and forth for a few days, ordering models and buying genuine art, alternately! I like when that happens!


----------



## Bluelady

-For the past few days I’ve just been time traveling back and forth looking for a specific Gullivar item.
-Had player 3 complete 6 houses in HHP. I only did the bare minimum, so that’s why it went by fast.


----------



## ethnicbraat

Yk i finally talked to all my villagers and personally got to know them instead of always passing them and focusing on what I’m gonna buy .. it is really peaceful knowing that these little people in the video game really care about you like it’s nice and I just really adore acnl and acnh so much <3 I’m gonna head to bed now  byee


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Phone died before I could post last night 
Also, I could've sworn I posted on the 19th, but apparently not. My bad, y'all. 


9/19
• Isabelle made the official announcement for the upcoming Bug-Off. 
• Found Rex wandering around in mu yard...
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Pietro (making gnocchi di zucca), and Francine (working out in her yard).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found Gullivarrr washed up on the beach again. Luckily, it didn't take very long to find the phone.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Later helped Francine return an item to Pietro that the he'd accidentally left behind at her house. However, it turned out he'd already gone and replaced it, so I ended up with the barista uniform instead.

9/20
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif was in town, though I didn't buy anything. 
• Recieved some pirate flooring in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (chilling at home), Francine (making plain cupcakes), and Rhonda (out for a stroll).
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today, and also found Pekoe and Celeste at the counter! 

9/21
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; I brought him three Miyama Stags for a collectible. 
• Noticed the sweet olives are getting ready to bloom! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (out for a stroll; ended up having him over at my house for an impromptu visit), Rhonda (busy fishing), and Francine (working out in her yard) 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Crumploid! 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow. Also got to clear out some storage space in the process!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-got Ruby's photo (finally)
-caught a coelacanth (proudly displayed in my main room)
-completed some Nook Miles achievements (I hate crafting furniture now XD)


----------



## Bluelady

With player 3:
-Learned how to use partition walls! Now for the brick pillars...
-Ordered 5 artsy chairs and a floor light (white) for his basement.
-Gathered some material.

-With island rep:
-Ordered furniture items for player 4 (yes, there's another one.)
-Caught and donated a nibble fish and char.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-did some fishing and caught a golden trout (also proudly displayed in my main room)
-gave my spare DIYs and some misc. items to my brother (so glad to have the clutter gone)
-crafted some furniture (fruit baskets, veggie baskets, coconut juice, etc.)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/22
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was visiting today; got to buy some new items and fill out some more of the catalog.
• Took the Miyama Stag model out of the mail. 
• Delivered the gifts! (Note: three were sent through the mail; accidentally gave Gayle a random item instead of her present, Pekoe wouldn't leave the bench in the plaza no matter how long I waited, and I never once ran into Mathilda)
• Chatted with Rhonda (chilling at home), Francine (crafting an imperial pot), and Pietro (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Ended up agreeing to having Pietro over for another visit. This time, I decided to have it wait until tomorrow, so here's hoping I don't forget.


----------



## Bluelady

Today I just had the island rep. spend the day fishing and crafting fish bait. I caught and donated a soft-shell turtle, golden trout, mitten crab, rainbow fish, gar, and hammerhead shark.


----------



## g u a v a

I reset my island this past weekend! 

Today I finished my log (hotdog) bridge and placed all three plots! I didn't get a chance to travel to three nook islands so one of the characters I get for the plots will be random.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Splatoon 3 is certainly sucking up my attention...  the second I get around to writing my report, I've already dozed off... Time to start writing it while the sun's up, maybe? 


9/23
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. Unfortunately, I already had each of the pieces on display, so I bought an outdoor folding chair to keep him happy. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ran into Pietro (bitsy fishing), and then remembered our plans for today. Went home and let him in to hang for a while.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a whirroid!
• Chatted with Rhonda (out for a stroll) and Francine (stretching in the plaza).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 

9/24
<Record Not Available>
(I was in WV all day for my late grandfather's birthday, paying respects at his grave. Remember to cherish your loved ones, y'all, and give them hugs when ya can  )

9/25
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town. Later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Reggae. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 234,562 points, the same as last week. 
• Began stocking up on fall clothing to give as gifts to my residents.
• Chatted with Rhonda (doing a little house cleaning), Pietro (busy fishing), 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Got to buy new stuff at Nook's Cranny! 
• Caught a sea bass to bring up to the cemetary and show off at the memorial (seeing as I didn't get around to it yesterday). 

9/26
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. Unfortunately, I already had all of the pieces on display, so I bought a simple vanity to keep him happy. 
• Picked out, wrapped, and delivered gifts to my residents (Rhonda's and Francine's ended up being sent through the mail, as I never ran into either of them the entire day).
• Chatted with Pietro (busy fishing).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! (Two days in a row! Yay!)


----------



## Bluelady

MarzipanDragyn said:


> 9/24
> <Record Not Available>
> (I was in WV all day for my late grandfather's birthday, paying respects at his grave. Remember to cherish your loved ones, y'all, and give them hugs when ya can  )


Sorry for your loss.


——————————————————
I haven’t done anything special these last two days. Just catching and donating some late night bugs and fishes before September ends.


----------



## Nenya

I went to a mystery island via Dodo Airlines. I took an extra gold shovel, axe and net, plus 3 full-grown coconut trees. I picked the flowers, chopped the trees, dug up the stumps and planted the coconut trees on the beach. Then I spent the next few hours running around chasing the extra bugs away, all the while also going up and down the beach looking specifically for giraffe stags and golden stags to make some models. Of course, I had to tt to stag season first, namely July, after 5, or 9, or 11pm-whatever. I went home with two golden stags, two giraffe stags, three scorpions, a bunch of rainbow stags, a whale shark and three regular sharks (I TRIED to resist fishing when I saw the big shadows! ) Plus some other bugs that I don't remember because I failed to snap a photo of my pockets. Worth it!


----------



## Bluelady

-Visited a lovely dream address.
-Traded with some wonderful people.
-It was raining so I managed to get the last of the bugs and fishes available in September.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Coulda sworn I posted last night, but apparently not. Sorry, folks! 
(Also got sucked into Splatoon 3, finally finished the main story!)




9/27
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; I brought him three sea bass for a collectible. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (making mushroom potage; he gave me the recipe for it!), Rhonda (on walkabout, gathering up sticks), and Francine (out for a stroll) 
• Found a lost book in the pumpkin patch. Judging by its appearance, I knew straight away it belonged to Rex, so I swung by and returned it to him. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Tommy swung by for a visit, and I got to order with pigeon milk again! (3 day-streak!)
• Bought more wrapping paper. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver to my residents tomorrow. 

9/28
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed ashore again. Luckily, it didn't take very long to find the missing components. 
• Took the sea bass model out of the mail. 
• Delivered the gifts! (Managed to track everyone down this time!)
• Chatted with Rhonda (making a veggie crepe), Pietro (wandering around), and Francine (out for a stroll).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Discovered Rex was sick, so I swung by the store and got him some medicine.
• Poor Patty had fleas! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk again! (Day 4, lez GOOOOO)
• Visited Harv's island for the first time in a while. Bought out Kicks and Saharah, recieved 7 acorns from Cornimer, and customized a few things with Reese and Cyrus. 
• Deposited some bells into savings. 
• Enlisted Cornimer's help with storage; picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

I got Nook’s Cranny to upgrade and it will be ready tomorrow. Also paid off my first house loan and had the first house size expansion ordered.


----------



## Groovycat64

Thanks to all the lovely traders and people on here, I finally completed the fossil section of my museum!!! So happy about that. Also, managed to catch the elusive spider and flea bugs. Btw, if you still have yet to catch a spider if you miss it on your first net swing, don't worry. Shake the same tree again and it will drop out again for you. 
 Gayle and Apple watered my flowers since I'm too lazy to do it. I don't deserve them.

One thing I want to mention is last night when I was fishing for the pier fish, I managed to get back to back Mahi-mahi which was pretty nuts considering how it seems to be easily one of the most elusive fish in the game for a lot of people.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Stayed up WAAAY too late; after I post this, I'm gonna try and get at least SOME sleep 


9/29
• Recieved a pink geisha wig in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (hanging out in the hybrid gardens), Francine (out for a stroll), and Rhonda (wandering around on the beach).
• Learned from Pietro that Label was visiting today, so I made sure to stop by. Passed her Party Challenge with flying colors, reached a Labelle hat in thanks. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Ended up going with Rhonda to her house for a short visit. We played HCLC (I won a nylon jacket). To my surprise and EXTREME delight, she gave me a special gift when it was time to leave: a copy of her photo! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk again!!! (That's five days in a row now!)
• Ended up taking a lot of bells outta savings to buy an EXTREMELY expensive item from the Nook Shopping Special Goods... Customizing it is probably not gonna be cheap either...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

9/30
• Discovered Leif set up in the plaza. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• There was a visitor at the campsite today... Raymond the Cat. I tried MULTIPLE times to convince him to move to the island (out of every 5 games played, I only won once, if that tells you anything), only for him to want to take over Gayle's spot when I did. I eventually got fed up with his antics and decided I didn't need him after all. Maybe I'll run into him while island-hopping someday, but Gayle's not going anywhere.
• Chatted with Pietro (out for a stroll) and Francine (who'd dozed off while cleaning her bathtub, apparently).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Boomoid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. (...milk streak broken )


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island-Found Robin cooking the New Spooky Cookie DIY recipe.  All Players got one and 2.0 recipes are done.  Happy I waited. 

2nd Island- Found Sherb cooking the Spooky Cookie DIY recipe.  All 4 players got one. 
All Extra Players requested a K.K. Slider song.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I got the recipe for the golden axe!! I also got the DIY for a mermaid rug while diving (which was nice 'cause the past week or so I've been getting nothing but pearls from Pascal).


----------



## Imbri

Did my daily chores.
Put out spooky and Halloween stuff.
Checked in with my villagers.
Caught a song from K.K.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I got the final DIY I needed, Spooky Cookies, from a balloon and made up the food from the recipe. Now I've acquired all DIYs and made all recipes! One step closer to 100% completion.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/1
• Recieved Jack's recruitment letter in the mail! (AND SO, IT BEGINS  )
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Picked up and put away the spring/summer picnic set. The area looks weird without it, to be honest, but I have some concept ideas for Halloween that I want to try out...
• Found K.K. Slider in the plaza; tonight, he played KnK. Chorinho.
• Chatted with Francine (chilling at home) and Pietro (shopping at the Able Sisters).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Visited Nook's Cranny and bought some candy. 
• Went home and ended up with a surprise visit from Kitty.
• Decided to take it easy on the witch outfits this year, so all I did today was throw on a hat and a pair of boots. 
• Started decorating the island for Halloween!!!  I didn't quite finish today, but I plan to do more work on it tomorrow. 
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver to my residents tomorrow. 
• Decided that this will be the month where I finally redecorate my house, seeing as this will be the one time of year my storage can handle it (since all of the Halloween decorations will actually be in use). Finally gonna goth it out the way I've been wanting to.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

I started a Pumpkin patch and produce garden yesterday. Just need to get Carrot starts to finish the garden


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

I got a 3 Star Rating and KK is performing for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/2
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif was visiting today, though I didn't buy anything. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 235,690 points! (Thank you Rhonda!)
• Recieved a tea cozy in the mail from ingame Mom. 
• Delivered the gifts!
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Pietro (hanging out in the hybrid gardens) and Francine (out for a stroll).
• Ended up agreeing to having Pietro over for a visit tomorrow (looks like my design overhaul will have to wait a little).
• Poor Kitty had fleas! 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Whirroid! 
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board: the Fall Fishing Tourney will be held this Saturday! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Caught TWO scorpions that were lurking around on the island; one in the pumpkin patch, the other near the museum. 
• Finished setting out all of the spooky furniture I had in storage! (I realized I'm a few things short for the laboratory and alchemy sets I want to try out, so I'll have to do some shopping...)
• Decorated my back room for Halloween! (Luckily for me, I had a picture of what I did last year for reference )
• Decided to use the Room Sketch app to figure out how to rearrange my front room. So far, I'm having fun with it; I just have to keep track of what I use in the design and what I have in storage, and what I'll have to take to Cyrus for customizing. I'll probably have to make a list. I've been taking screenshots out the wazoo to make comparisons.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

KK performed his concert and I got the Landscaping App. Planning on saving enough Nook Miles to get the cliff permit to get rid of the large cliff area that really has no purpose on my Island as it isn’t connected to the river and I don’t recall ever seeing a pond up there. This is where I plan to plant Fruit trees.


----------



## Mairmalade

- Built the first bridge
- Gathered materials (rocks, wood, ore)
- Found the daily message bottle on the beach
- Went fishing and sold some fish
- Gained the ability to use reactions (thanks, Hamlet)
- Watered my rose patch (hoping for pink roses) and my crops


----------



## Bluelady

-Had a lovely trade.

-Cleaned up the furniture items from the ground.

-Found out about the Room Sketch app and customized two houses at HHP.

-Caught and donated a Giant Snakehead.

-Drank coffee.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

It occurred to me that my entries may get longer while I'm remodeling. Still better than not having much to say, I guess!


10/3
• Isabelle made the official announcement for the fishing tourney. Debating on whether or not I'll participate.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a golden dharma!
• Never ran into Francine at all, but remembered my plans with Pietro, so I went home to let him in. To my immense surprise, he brought me a gift; I now have Pietro's Photo! 
• Poor Pekoe had fleas! She didn't even have to ask me about it, I found it right away! 
• Found Label in the plaza. Got distracted for a while, but still made sure to eventually finish her Party Fashion Challenge; passed with flying colors and recieved a Labelle Dress in thanks.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Isabelle dropped by for a cup!
• Bought some candy from Nook's Cranny.
• Plucky was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. I've got a little too much stuff going on for her to leave just yet.
• Finally began rearranging the front room for real. After going through storage and looking around the room, I visited Cyrus for necessary customizations, and ordered 10 missing items from both Nook Shopping and Wardell (also making it my first time back to Paradise Planning in a while). I should be finished and ready to work on another room tomorrow!
• Also visited Saharah and Kicks, recieved 9 acorns from Cornimer, and 100 turnips from Joan.
• Found the girls enjoying a barbecue in the plaza when I got back from running around everywhere.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

So I unlocked the option to get shops on Harv’s Island, Ordinances, got the Cooking app, and got Brewster to come open up the Roost. I need Bells to enact the Bells ordinance which is ironic. But I like that one because I can get more Bells to pay off my House expansions faster. Later I will invite Toby one last time to force Prince off of my Island. I really don’t like how he looks.


----------



## Mairmalade

Omg I cannot believe I got these done today. The bane of my existence: building the first three starter plots and gathering all the exterior and interior items required. Done. 

I forgot you crafted wreaths using flowers you pick. Here I was on the cliffs digging up the entire plants and trying to craft with them.

Today I also:

Bought up all the items at Nook's Cranny
Visited Mabel's tent and bought a bunch of clothes I'll never wear
Held the ceremony for the museum's and bridge's completion
Watered my plants
Donated a bunch of stuff to the museum


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/4
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today... (more on that later) 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Tremoloid!
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board; Plucky's birthday is coming up on the 12th!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Chatted with Francine while she was shopping at Nook's Cranny. Stocked up on candy, and bought myself some more customization kits and wrapping paper while I was at it.
• Got to sell the turnips I got from Joan for 330 bells apiece! 
• Got to work and finished my main room!  It turned out even better than I expected!  (And to whoever made the designs I ended up using for my custom rug, I have no idea if you'll see this, but I thank you from the bottom of my heart) 
• Took a break to play other games, then came back to redesign the kitchen in the Room Sketch App. I'm thinking I'll try and keep the red accents I used, but goth out the rest of it. 
• Remembered last minute that I'd completely forgotten about C.J. (told ya we'd get back to that), so I hastily tracked him down and gave him 3 horse mackerels for a collectible. 
• Also remembered that Kitty had asked if id catch her a violin beetle; luckily for  her, I had an extra in storage precisely for such occasions!  And I'm lucky she was still awake
• Actually ended up finishing my kitchen idea sooner than expected, so I promptly set off to gather the items I was missing (and surprisingly, there was less than last time, even though I have to craft more of them). If all goes as planned, it should be ready by tomorrow night!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/5 (raining)
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was here today; I brought him three saw stags for a collectible, and sold him the two scorpions from the other day.
• Took the horse mackerel model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Rex showed me how to make spooky cookies!!! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Chatted with Francine (out for a stroll). I promptly ended up helping her out with returning an item to Pietro, only to end up keeping it at Pietro's insistence (it was a comedian's outfit).
• Stocked up on more candy and customization kits. 
• Visited Harv's island to customize my kitchen furniture with Cyrus. Also recieved 6 acorns from Cornimer. 
• Ended up having to island hop for extra crafting materials (tall marble counters certainly aren't cheap to make, and I didn't have NEARLY enough stone on hand...). Found a money-rock island in the process! 
• Crafted a metric ton of items to sell with all of the excess clay and iron I was obtaining. Made a hefty sum! 
• Caught another scorpion while I was out; sold it to Flick once I got back. 
• Put a lot of bells into savings. 
• Ended up agreeing to have Rhonda over for a short visit. I was honestly a little excited, seeing as she'd be my first guest since redoing the main room. She appeared to enjoy it, so I was happy 
• Took a break to play other games, then returned to start putting the kitchen together. I didn't quite finish, as I ran out of customization kits, and not everything got placed, but I'm still about 90% done! (Also had an idea for a pantry that's still incomplete) Tomorrow, it'll all be ready!


----------



## KittenNoir

I haven't had the chance to play since the TBT fair so I had a lot to do today:


Opened and checked my mail
Cleaned out my mail box
Watered my rose garden around my home
Watered the rest of my garden
Collected all my crops and sold them 
Planted new vegs
Pulled weeds around the back parts of my island
Checked out Nooks Cranny
Went clothes shopping and purchased some cute socks
Went fishing 
Caught a few bugs
played with a friend for a bit


----------



## Bluelady

-Finally decorated the 33rd house required to unlock Room Sketch. Ahhhh, this app is amazing!

-Accepted a trade and time traveled a few more days buying the items.

-Visited a few dream addresses.

-Spoke to my villagers several times throughout time traveling, but the most memorable one was Chrissy's. I stopped by at her house and Ken was there as well. Being a peppy villager that she is, she talked all happy and upbeat. However, it just sounded like she was nervous about something.


----------



## maria110

Curlos gave me his photo so I invited Rooney to come to my island.  Now the last animals whose photos I need are all on my islands. I've been surprised at how cute some of them are that I didn't previously appreciate.  Penelope is adorable, Marcie is kinda cute, and Wart Jr. is a lovely cranky.  It's been fun interacting with the different villagers.

I did some decorating for Halloween as well and bought several clothing items to add them to my catalog.  Tried to catch another mahi mahi since I'm trying to get enough for a model but no luck.


----------



## Mairmalade

- My second house upgrade was built
- Got my first hybrid (pink rose)
- Donated some fish/bugs to the museum
- Did some Nook Miles+
- Bought all of the hairstyle/hairstyle colors and eye colors options with Nook Miles
- Welcomed my newest resident, Marina
- Visited Nook's Cranny for a shopping and selling spree


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Realized I forgot to post last night, my bad! 


10/6
• Took the saw Stag model out of the mail.
• Headed straight to Nook's Cranny; stocked up on candy, wrecking paper and a LOT of customization kits.
• Dug up a Bwongoid and a Tremoloid that popped up from yesterday's train. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Hit rocks to stock up on materials, found a gold nugget in the process! 
• Chatted with Francine (chilling at home).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Finally went home and finished the kitchen remodel! The pantry actually turned out well! 
• Started work in Room Sketch for remodeling the bathroom. I have a feeling this one's gonna be harder than the last two, and likely more expensive too.


I'll post today's entry later!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/7 (raining) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today; Graham the Hamster. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found Gullivarrr washed up on the beach again. Luckily, it didn't take too long to find the missing phone. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Chatted with Francine (busy fishing).
• Set about gathering up the items I needed for the bathroom remodel (visited Paradise Planning, Harv's Island, etc.). Discovered late that a few of the items I needed required DIY recipes I don't have yet...  TBT Nook's Cranny to the rescue...?
• Recieved 2 acorns from Cornimer. 
• Hit rocks for materials, found a gold nugget! 
• Did a lot of customizations. The bathroom is at least 50% done I think, but I doubt I'll be finished until Sunday, just short of the HHA rankings... (Not looking forwards to that report...)


----------



## Bluelady

Today was productive.

-I had a lovely trade.

-Bought some items from Timmy and Tommy.

-Finally caught and donated a Napoleonfish.

-Pashmina and Ed both thought that I asked for specific clothing items. The items were a sailor dress and a tee with silicone bib. I decided to keep the sailor dress.

-Visited a mystery island in order to catch some beetles. I caught and donated 3.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island-
Player 3- Got the 4th Fishing Tournament Nook Miles Stamp.  C.J. mentioned that Daisy reached 200 points.  It was a nice surprise.
Picked all the Blue Roses, collected bottles, sold the free turnips from Joan and did some daily clean up.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

I did the Fishing Tourney, got the Happy Homes Paradise phone call, and donated an olive flounder to my Museum.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Today's entry was eventful and ended up pretty long. Sorry for the long read! (Still feeling pretty accomplished, though!)


10/8 (Fall Fishing Tourney!)
• Honestly forgot the tourney was today, but did still participate once. Caught seven fish, and sold C.J. the arapaima I had in storage. 
• Recieved a Pirate hat in the mail from Gullivarrr. 
• Added more of the items I needed to my bathroom, it's at about 75% completion (more on that later).
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a cool pansy wreath! 
• Didn't really get to chat with anyone due to the tourney, but I still checked up on everyone I ran into. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up a Petaloid and a Stelloid that popped up because of yesterday's rain. 
• Hit rocks for materials found a gold nugget! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Stocked up on more candy and customization kits. 
• Crafted a truckload of items to sell with the excess materials I'd acquired. 
• Made a lovely transaction on TBT for the two recipes I needed: the small and medium wood partitions. I can now complete my remodel!  (still more to this, keep going) 
• Went island-hopping to get the rest of the materials I needed. Ended up running around and catching red dragonflies while I was at it for fun...and also got stung by wasps twice...(which most certainly wasn't for fun).
• Deposited a lot of the bells I'd made today into savings. 
• Made some DIY items I hadn't gotten around to making until now. Also made the partitions and catalogued each of their variations. 
• Finally (drumroll, please!)... I was able to finish the bathroom remodel! And just in time for HHA evals!  It turned out splendid!!!
• Had an impromptu visit from Pekoe. 
• Next up on the remodel list is the basement, which I have a feeling is going to be the hardest in the house only second to my bedroom. I started working on it in Room Sketch, but I'm still not sure how it's going to work just yet...
• Also had a laugh while "sketching": if you turn off the lights, the default room looks like a Star Trek Holodeck


----------



## S.J.

Today on Foreaux:
 Took some items (fossils and bugs) to the museum!
 Talked to some of my villagers (unfortunately not all).
 I finally paid off an incline yesterday, so it was built today! This meant I could start on another renovation. I paid Tom to demolish a different incline so I could place it a few squares over.
 I also placed a home moving kit for Diva. After that, I will have only 1-2 more houses to move until all of the buildings are in their place (then just one more bridge and one more incline).
 I sold some items from my inventory to make some money! 
 I chopped most of the trees on my island to get some wood! I used the wood to make log fencing and simple wooden fencing. I customised the simple fencing, and placed all of the fencing around my main areas. 
 I checked Able's and bought some shoes.
 I checked Nook's and bought a Halloween Candy and the spooky tree decoration! I am currently lacking on furniture, so I hope I can fill out around the plaza by Christmas (Halloween doesn't look likely).
 Learnt a new recipe from the bottle on the beach!
 Went to HHP and decorated Azalea's home, as I think it would be good to unlock some extra items to order through HHP. 

Nothing too exciting today, but definitely making progress!


----------



## Mairmalade

- Resident Services was built and we held the ceremony

- Scavenged for materials, built, and placed my new campsite

- Placed the plot for the Able Sisters

- Assessed and donated some fossils

- Watered my plants

- Bought turnips

- Picked and sold fruit

- Continued progress on accomplishing Nook Miles goals


----------



## Bluelady

-Had a lovely trade in the morning.

-Today I landed on scorpion island and managed to get some scorpions and 9 gold nuggets.

-Went to another mystery island and managed to catch two beetles for donation. Also dug up another gold nugget.

So happy that I'm almost done with the fish and bug categories.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

Bluelady said:


> -Had a lovely trade in the morning.
> 
> -Today I landed on scorpion island and managed to get some scorpions and 9 gold nuggets.
> 
> -Went to another mystery island and managed to catch two beetles for donation. Also dug up another gold nugget.
> 
> So happy that I'm almost done with the fish and bug categories.


I’m actually terrified to try to get the Scorpion. I have a pretty bad phobia of scorpions. Cartoony ones like the Pokémon Skorupi I’m fine with but realistic ones cause me to have panic attacks. First time I saw one in the game, I actually screamed in horror.


----------



## Foreverfox

Went to a friend’s dream address, picked some weeds but still have so much left to pick, dug up some flowers and again, so much left to dig up. Talked to my villagers, sold some stuff to the nooklings.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Short entry today! 


10/9
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Love Song. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us...AT 241,777 POINTS!!!  (I was so concerned it would go down because of the redesigns, I'm so happy it went up!!!)
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Francine (chilling at home).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Isabelle dropped by for a cup, too!
• Stocked up on some more candy.
• Spent quite literally two hours in Room Sketch trying to figure out how I'll rearrange the basement of my house. The workshop area is still pretty much the same, but I have no idea what to do with the other ⅔ of the room (seeing as the entertainment area, the primary function of the room, was relocated upstairs...). This might take a while...


----------



## S.J.

*Foreaux - Monday 10/10
 *A ramp was demolished yesterday, so today I was able to place a new ramp kit nearby!
* *Unfortunately I don't have enough bells to pay for the above bridge, so I did some diving to sell sea creatures. I managed to catch a Sweet Shrimp, which I didn't have yet. 
 I placed a kit to move Tybalts house over a little bit, but I'm honestly not sure about it. I don't know where else his house could go, because I was _pretty_ generous when setting aside land for my villagers front yards, and I messed it up a bit. Hmm.
 I bought the Halloween item from Nooks, but forgot the candy.
 Kicks was visiting, and I bought the space boots, some other shoes and two bags.
 In the mailbox there were a lot of catalogue items from yesterday. Mostly they were street lamps and steel bins to start decorating a bit. There were also some garden lanterns for decorating the gardens of my villagers. I placed most of it around town.
 I shot down some balloons hoping for Halloween DIYs or money, but no luck! 
 Donated some things to Blathers. 
 There were shooting stars, but no Celeste, so I wished on some stars!


----------



## Bluelady

Captain Jigglypuff said:


> I’m actually terrified to try to get the Scorpion. I have a pretty bad phobia of scorpions. Cartoony ones like the Pokémon Skorupi I’m fine with but realistic ones cause me to have panic attacks. First time I saw one in the game, I actually screamed in horror.


Yup. I feel you there. I have arachnophobia and run away whenever I see a tarantula in the game. If it weren’t for the museum, I would avoid island hopping at night.

 Fortunately, the island with the scorpions has a small cliff at the center of the entrance. If you tilt the camera up, then you’ll see 1-2 scorpions running around. That could be your hint to back out. So it hopefully won’t be too overwhelming for you. If anything, just avoid island hopping at night.


As for me, I finished donating all of the bugs. This is a first in all of the AC games that I’ve played.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Another short entry! 


10/10 (raining) 
• Isabelle warned us of the risk involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. Unfortunately, I already had all of the display pieces, so I bought a bunny garden decoration to make him happy. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Chatted with Francine (chilling at home).
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. I've decided no one's moving away until after Halloween and my birthday. 
• Stocked up on more candy. 
• Remodel update: still no clue of what do with my basement. I have an idea to bring my sewing stuff down, but other than that, I'm still drawing a blank.


----------



## Nenya

Not exaggerating, I have purchased and used hundreds of fish bait at the pier hoping for mahi mahi and giant trevally and finally caught one of the latter yesterday. Sheesh!


----------



## smug villager

I've been constructing the path to my shrine all day, filling it with plants and flowers. Also made a little memorial to my grandmother, who used to play OG Animal Crossing with me.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/11
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; I brought him three anchovies for a model. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Francine (out for a stroll) 
• Dug up a Bwongoid and a Thwopoid that popped up from yesterday's rain. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Stocked up on more candy. 
• Went back to working in Room Sketch. My kotatsu has now been reworked into the design, but it still feels like something else is missing from the room, and I can't put my finger on it... I'll try making some more progress tomorrow.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/12 (Plucky's Birthday)
• I'ma be honest...I completely forgot it was Plucky's birthday  I wracked my brains for an appropriate gift, came up with the thought of bringing her an orange pie for lack of a better idea, and raced over to Nook's Cranny for wrapping paper... (stocked up on more candy while I was at it).
• Took the anchovy model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ran into Flick near Mathilda's house, came back later with three drone beetles for a collectible.
• Chatted with Francine (out for a stroll).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Attended Plucky's Birthday Party...and luckily for me, she liked the gift (Phew!). Rhonda was there too.
• Took a break to play other games, came back later and booted the Room Sketch app back up. I finally got the basement design looking about as good as it's gonna get.
• Decided to take inventory of what items I already have on hand. Based on the length of the basement list I made, this redesign is going to span multiple days... I have about half of the stuff I need, including what needs to be customized (which I'll be taking to Cyrus first thing tomorrow). The rest needs to either be ordered or built. I've got some serious work to do...


----------



## magicaldonkey

today (13/10):
i spent the day trading to get stuff from my wishlist + i also went to a groovy TBTers island item dump to pick up _a lot_ of fish bait. and it paid off as i managed to catch all of the fish available for october!! woo!! ;w; used someone's video about how to easily get a sturgeon through the use of mystery islands to help me out. now onto the bugs ;D

i've also spent time working on my entrance and im a mega fan so far. bamboo floor lamps for the win !

also i think hornsby indirectly told me that he likes warm pickles as a snack. seemed sus


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/13
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was in town; I visited him later in the day and bought a couple of things. 
• Headed straight to Harv's Island to see Cyrus. Also visited Saharah while I was at it, and recieved 3 acorns from Cornimer. 
• Went home and cleared out some storage space. 
• Stocked up on some more candy and customization kits. 
• Chatted with Francine (sweeping in the plaza).
• Took the drone beetle model out of the mail. 
• Put all of my recent purchases into storage. 
• Recieved a thank-you you gift from Plucky for yesterday; I now have another copy of her picture! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chopped wood so that I could make the three medium wooden partitions and the second wooden pillar I needed for the basement.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Decided to check out some custom designs. 
• After lots of gathering, crafting, customizing, and generally running all over the place, the basement redesign is at about 80% completion. I'll need another day or so at least to finishing gathering up everything I need. Still, progress is progress!


----------



## Imbri

Early morning chores before work.

- Cleaned up all the debris lying around
- Did CJ's challenge (small fry) and sold them off, along with a great white I had in storage
- Hit 700,000 on banked NookMiles
- Harv's Island: bought a moving painting from Redd to open a new spot, sold weeds to Leif, and collected acorns from Cornimer

Tonight I'll hit the shops and check in with all villagers.


----------



## Bluelady

-CJ was here, so I did a chanllege and sold 600,000 bells worth of sharks.

-Got the Spooky Cookies diy from Chrissy.

-Crafted some glow in the dark stickers.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

Got the Cliff Construction Permit today. Now to get rid of the trees, flowers, and weeds that are on the two random cliffs that have no purpose on my Island. I’m going to use that section as an orchard and farm land as soon as everything is flattened.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/14
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed ashore again. It took me a while to find the missing components, as they didn't want to pop up anywhere EXCEPT one specific small beach, so I ended up running around for about 30 minutes or so.
• Put away the purchases that had arrived in the mail and ordered the last five items needed for the basement! 
• Crafted items to sell with the surplus wood I'd gathered yesterday and forgot about. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Chatted with Francine (on walkabout, gathering up sticks).
• Stocked up on some more candy. 
• Ended up digging up a few Manila clams whilst helping Gulliver out (which had unfortunately contributed greatly to the difficulty in finding the pieces), so I made them into fish bait.


----------



## Drawdler

It’s been a long time since I played but finally started using my amiibo, got posters, gonna start moving new villagers in. i also time travelled to get a king salmon so my fish collection is complete!


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

I redeemed the Water Permit and got all of the Island Construction Achievements.


----------



## Rosch

Over the past month, I have invited Snake, Zell and Stitches. Replacing Sasha, Molly, and Azalea.
Stitches is going to be my last "new" villager, as I am no longer interested in collecting villager photos.

Right now, I have started working on bringing back my final villagers, with Whitney being the first one.

Currently, I have Sterling, Punchy, Bob, Rudy, Lobo, Blaire, Agnes, Snake, Zell, and Stitches. My final villager lineup will be: Sterling, Punchy, Bob, Rudy, Lobo, _Whitney_, _Maple_, _Rolf_, _Hans_, and _Curt_. And I hope to achieve this before the year ends.


----------



## xara

finally had an urge to play again lol.

 *april 25th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and zoe, a toy box from beau and the betta model i commissioned from c.j.
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and got a raglan shirt in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today 
৶ꕤ७ sold stuff to the twins 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 4 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ made fruit salad and peach jam
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ crafted a few glowing-moss jars and glowing-moss-jar shelves 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ welcomed reneigh to the island!
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a xylophoid
৶ꕤ७ kicks was on the island today, so i paid him a visit and bought a navy blue beaded clasp purse and a dreamy ribbon pochette 
৶ꕤ७ got a log dining table diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ got a garden wagon diy from audie and a golden garden bunny diy from zoe
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a mini fridge, a simple panel, a denim skirt, an old tire and a cardboard box
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ scanned quinn’s amiibo for the first time and invited her to the campsite, crafted her a tension-pole rack and got a viking top in return
৶ꕤ७ chopped some wood
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on kapp’n’s daily mysterious tour and he took me to bamboo island. while there, i dug up bamboo shoots and a gyroid fragment, found a bamboo noodle slide diy and a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 66,600 bells for 29,970 poki and found a chocolate herringbone wall diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and invited reneigh to unlock her poster 
৶ꕤ७ bought a grey locker-room wall and a light stones rug from saharah
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures


----------



## xara

*may 2nd* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from bank of nook, the HHA and nook inc., and a yellow-pansy bag from sprinkle
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up a pink scatteroid and a camel spikenoid
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped gifts to goldie and zoe and got a wrestling singlet and an after-school jacket
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ c.j. was on my island today, and i commissioned a soft-shelled turtle model from him 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a bendoid
৶ꕤ७ petri asked me to catch a squid for her, so i did, and she gave me a shirt with striped vest in return 
৶ꕤ७ got a large cardboard boxes diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ got a peach wall diy from margie
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got 5 iron nuggets
৶ꕤ७ put a pipe in front of rs and around my campsite to make traveling between the 2 areas quicker
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed dinnerware, 3 iron nuggets and a boot
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ scanned quinn’s amiibo for the 2nd time to invite her to the campsite, crafted her a wooden-block bench and got a parka undercoat in return 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on kapp’n’s daily mysterious tour and he took me to a crop island with tomatoes. all i did on this island was find and dig up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went on this year’s may day tour! even though i’ve participated in this event every year, it still took me 20 minutes + a restart to complete the maze.  but seeing rover again made it worth it! 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought a grey plastic clothing organizer, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and found a ruined decorated pillar diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a navy blue logo tote bag from kicks
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what redd has available this week
৶ꕤ७ bought a dark square tile from saharah
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the plastic clothing organizer to the colour variants i’m missing from my catalog


----------



## magicaldonkey

15/10 - yesterday

- set an incline + moved sprinkle's house to the first 3rd level cliff area
- bought some stuff and crafted bamboo partitions, floor lamps and such to decorate the area of what would have been sprinkle and skye's home, but the vibes are more green than blue so i may hit up rowan and another one of my villagers instead. _rowan's house passes on the vibe check for the area._
- visited brewster and got the first reward from him for being a loyal customer ;u;
- moved some hybrids to the beach
- added to my bugipedia a smol amount, plan to work on that later todayy


----------



## Bluelady

I got some items ready for a touch trade. 

Then I had player 3 decorate three houses at HHP. That brings the total to 15 houses.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

I finally crafted a stone kitchen to cook. I also found a gold nugget while collecting items to craft the kitchen.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Island-
Oct.14th- Player 3 helped Gulliver.  8 more to go
Last night- Extra Players requested songs.  Player 2 completed her last K.K. Slider Nook Miles
Player 3 - Received the 1st Anniversary Cake in the mail.  Picked Blue Roses, did a clean up, talked to the villagers and sold the free turnips.


----------



## LambdaDelta

this is actually at least a month old by now, I think, but I finally completed the museum


----------



## xara

*may 9th* 
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, the soft-shelled turtle model i commissioned from c.j., rover’s briefcase and 4 bell vouchers from the may day tour, a knapsack from my in-game mom and a toolbox from agnes! (so many gifts today wow lol)
৶ꕤ७ dug up a wallopoid and a ringoid
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie and zoe and got a newton’s cradle and a baby romper in return
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ goldie asked me to catch her a bug on a flower, so i gave her a pre-caught orchid mantis and got a thief’s costume in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ bought a yellow amazing machine from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ sold stuff to the twins and redeemed my bell vouchers 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ gave pascal a scallop in exchange for a pearl
৶ꕤ७ shot down 2 balloons and got a wall shelf with bottles and 5 pieces of clay
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ made gnocchi di carote and carrot-tops curry
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ caught a queen alexandra’s birdwing butterfly
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a dootoid
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package for goldie that petri accidentally got, and got a rattan low table in return 
৶ꕤ७ got a bamboo candleholder diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a recycled-paper bundle, 3 iron nuggets and some cute-paint flooring
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on kapp’n’s daily mysterious tour and he took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and found a plate armour diy
৶ꕤ७ buried the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 71,400 bells for 29,988 poki and found a glowing-moss headband diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought peacock blue back-bow socks, a pink delivery bag and a white instrument case from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought 2 antique brick walls, a black blocks rug and a pink hawaiian quilt rug from saharah
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the amazing machine to the colour variants i’m missing from my catalog 
৶ꕤ७ got a bamboo stool diy from whitney


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night, my bad! 


10/15
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Ballad. 
• Received a sombrero in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Took the final purchases out of the mail and went to put them into storage. Ended up having Francine over for an impromptu visit. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Bought more candy and customization kits. 
• Went home and FINALLY put the basement together! Now it looks WAY less like it was just thrown-together on a whim. (And just in time for evals tomorrow!)
• Cleared out some storage space.

10/16
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at...244,146 points! (It went up again!!!  And here I was worried that the basement didn't match the rest of the house! )
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Orville stopped by for a cup, too!
• Chatted with Francine (exercising in the plaza).
• Started up redesigning my bedroom in Room Sketch! There's so much I wanna do with it; it's only a shame I can't convince Nook to make the room bigger...


----------



## magicaldonkey

yesterday - 16/10

- sprinkle visited my house (not arranged) and she couldn't come any closer than the hallway area as i put the first anniversary birthday cake down to have a gander at it. she basically came over a split second after that and i couldn't move it-
- visited the roost, got some coffee!! no pigeon milk was offered this time 
- updated my dream address dream thingy via the internet
- sold some unwanted stuff from my storage
- finished decorating the area for rowan and (now decided) sly's house!! though i do need to find a KK song to play. was thinking KK house or KK disco. need to listen to more of KK's tunes though before i make the executive decision ;w;
- paid lloid to hit me up with an incline to get to their houses (after i move sprinkle's house eventually)
- went to the nook miles centre thing (unsure of name) to claim the bonus miles + buy some paper lanterns
- crafted a few blossom viewing lanterns and bamboo floor lamps to place around so there's more light on my island at nuito time


----------



## angelcat621

Traded for and learned some DIYs I still needed. I think I'm mostly missing flower  wreaths and crowns, plus a few recipes at this point. Got some posters here on TBT too and hung a few of them in my house. Katie, Rover, and Rosie are just too cute.


----------



## tadpolecowboy

I reset my island a month or two ago, so it's starting to come together now! I worked on some rivers today, trying to get them to make at least some sense, and I'm also slowly accumulating the bushes, flowers, and garden lanterns to make my paths look nice. I think it's so cute when a villager sits down to watch you work like a supervisor!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/17
• Isabelle mentioned that Label was visiting today; although I passed her Formal Challenge and recieved a pair of Labelle Sunglasses in thanks, I have the sinking suspicion that I'm only getting one tailor's ticket tomorrow...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!)
• Chatted with Francine (she was busy fishing when I was talking to Gayle, and I caught up with her on her way to the plaza). Also helped her return an item to Pekoe, which she'd borrowed and forgot to return. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Bought more candy. 
• Got back to work on Room Sketch; the bedroom redesign is almost ready to start! 
• Checked out some custom designs to kill time. 
• Took a break to play other games, then started writing down the list of what I needed for the redesign. This should be interesting...


----------



## magicaldonkey

today (18/10)

- today is al's birthday!! him and victoria were chillin' together, i gave him a wrapped orange (gotta get them +8 points hooman)
- terraformed a lil' bit of the cliff so i could fit an incline (log staircase) that i paid today, it would have still worked but it would have been to close of the bridge imo (not enough space to get around sides entirely)
- witnessed a very adorable conversation between hornsby and rowan!!
- moved sly's house next to rowan's ;D
- made a small picnic area / chilling space with some log furniture and custom designs from the interweb + completed my smol café area too near one of the rivers !


----------



## Bluelady

-Had player 3 unlock some pillar and countertop options. Almost there to the brick option....

-Had player 3 buy a piece of candy.

-Had player 2 buy a salad bar. 

-Had player 2 decorate most of her candy shop and yard for Halloween.


----------



## Fruitcup

I updated my town tune, took pictures of my villagers, and went to dream islands


----------



## xara

*may 16th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and audie
৶ꕤ७ dug up a whistloid and a grey spikenoid
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ stopped by the campsite as i had a visitor today — azalea!! she’s so cute, i would’ve loved to invite her if i had room for her ;w;
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ made whole-wheat flour and organic bread
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ bought medicine and 10 pieces of mint wrapping paper from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a xylophoid
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe and goldie and got a full-length maid gown and a jumper work suit in return 
৶ꕤ७ petri’s caught a cold, so i stopped by her house with some medicine and she gave me a zen uniform as thanks 
৶ꕤ७ got a bamboo wall diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ goldie asked me to catch a saltwater fish for her, so i gave her a pre-caught oarfish and she gave me a hose reel in return
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a green intricate wall, a thick-stripes shirt and a track jacket 
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on kapp’n’s daily mysterious tour and he took me to vine/glowing moss island. all i did on this island was catch a darner dragonfly, and find and dig up a gyroid fragment lol
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 73,100 bells for 29,971 poki and found a vine crown diy 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a black delivery bag from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought 2 pharmacy-shelving walls and a dark stones rug from saharah


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/18
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town... (more on that later) 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label! (Looks like my suspicions were unwarranted, that's good)
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Francine (working out in the plaza). She mentioned that Rhonda was sick, so I made sure to stop by the store and pick up some medicine for the poor girl. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Celeste at the counter! 
• Bought more candy. 
• Went around and began gathering up what I needed for my bedroom redesign. Most of it was already in storage or in use to begin with, which made it easier on me. Still, I had to craft a few things, and although I did order a few things from Nook Shopping and Wardell, the redesign probably won't be done until late Thursday or Friday. (Still, it's at least getting done).
• ...only realized after calling it a day that Id completely spaced on visiting Redd...oops


----------



## xara

*may 23rd* 
৶ꕤ७ obtained and learned the plate armour diy!
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a cute chair from sprinkle
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe, petri and goldie and got a cacao tree, a mug and an apron in return 
৶ꕤ७ caught a flea off of beau
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ completed a nook mile+ achievement
৶ꕤ७ checked nook’s to see what they were selling today and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ reneigh asked me for a river fish, so i gave her a pre-caught soft-shelled turtle and she gave me a skirt with suspenders in return 
৶ꕤ७ dug up a stelloid and an orange spikenoid
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a stadiometer
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a stelloid
৶ꕤ७ got a wooden-block stool diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed some simple white flooring, some zebra-print flooring, a cedar sapling and torn pants
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ kicks was on my island today, so i stopped by his stand and bought pink frilly knee-high socks, a green simple tote bag and a purple spacey backpack
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on kapp’n’s daily mysterious tour and he took me to a crop island with carrots. all i did on this island was find and dig up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a vine ladder set-up kit
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and checked to see what saharah’s selling this week
৶ꕤ७ got a tree branch wreath diy from agnes


----------



## lyradelphie04

I made Olive feel better by getting her some medicine, gave Phil back his lost item, moved the Nook Shop to the shopping plaza area on my island, and bought the spooky arch thing


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Ended up playing later than usual due to a doctor's appointment. Funny, though; despite only playing a little bit, I certainly ended up with more to write about! 


10/19 (short day) 
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gullivarrr had washed ashore again... (more on that later) 
• Was surprised by Gayle literally standing outside my house when I opened the door. Thanks to her, though, I learned I left my lights on.
• Took my purchases out of the mail, customized what needed editing, then put it in storage for later use.
• Bought the last thing needed for the bedroom remodel: a black fancy frame! 
• Ran into Wisp, but said nothing (I wasn't in the mood to chase down his spirit today).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Was checking to see if the creepy skeleton decorations changed depending on where you put them (as I have two that simply don't look the same), then promptly had the crap scared outta me by Mathilda, as she'd looked like a scurrying scorpion in the corner of my eye. (Turns out she'd been running over to take pictures of the decorations!)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Got a little irritated upon visiting Nook's Cranny; two of the items I'd needed for my redesign were available, in their exact variations...and yet I'd already ordered them earlier in the week. Still stocked up on candy, though. 
• Chatted with Francine (chilling at home) 
• Visited Harv's island to customize items with Reese and Cyrus. Also visited Kicks and Saharah while I was at it, and recieved 6 acorns from Cornimer. 
• Helped out Gullivarrr after I got back from Harv's. Luckily for me, the phone ended up pretty close to the shore, so I didn't have to search very long. 
• Checked out some more custom designs.


----------



## maria110

I have been playing a lot and time traveling a lot to earn villager photos and I finally received photo #413, from Bertha.  It took a long time to get her photo and I had to give lots of gifts of fruit, wreaths, furniture, iron wall lamps and such for her to finally cave and give the photo. The first photo I ever received was from Fauna way back when. It’s cute that first and last photos came from normal villagers.  I still have Bertha on my one island and I just invited Fauna back to the other island using amiibo.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 20/10

- started to build some cliffs for some villager house layering that i plan to do (also found some villagers that fit the aesthetic + pass the vibe checks)
- caught an ocean fish for quinn!!
- dug up my daily fossils
- bought a cup of coffee from brewster (i feel internal happy tears when brewster stops me from leaving to give me something)
- collected the washed-up message bottle and picked up a DIY from walker
- hornsby told me that cheri was sick, and i brought her some medicine to make her feel more groovy!!
- changed a row of white flowers to various black hybrids near rowan + sly's houses. got some of them for free via discord !
- asked tom nook to customise the exterior of my house!! not done that since i was able to change the roof colour from maybe paying a loan or something


----------



## tadpolecowboy

I think my island is really coming together! I took what I designed on my old island and rebuilt it, just on an island that fits each part better, and I really like how it's turning out. Today I'm deciding what flowers go where! Each path is going to have it's own kind of pink flower lining it, because my island is named after one of my favorite flowers, Peony! Candi moved in from the campsite since I last posted as well. I hope she enjoys her time here.


----------



## xara

*may 30th* 
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and audie
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, petri, zoe and reneigh and got a tricycle, dinnerware, a hot-dog costume and a rubber apron in return 
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ checked able sisters’ to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ crafted a wooden-block toy and a wooden-block stool
৶ꕤ७ checked nook’s to see what they were selling and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ got a tree branch wreath diy from reneigh and a chic tulip crown diy from whitney
৶ꕤ७ isabelle told me that saharah was on the island today, so i located her and bought a simple navy bath mat, a natural wooden-deck rug and a yellow checked rug from her, and exchanged 5 tickets for a magma-cavern wall
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a theremin
৶ꕤ७ dug up a stelloid and a squeezoid
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a crumploid
৶ꕤ७ returned an item to goldie for petri, and goldie gave me a jockey uniform as thanks
৶ꕤ७ got an orange wall diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ threw some other unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for reneigh’s upcoming birthday! 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed some black-brick flooring, a sapling, a recycled-paper bundle and a white window-panel wall
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour and he took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a garden rock diy 
৶ꕤ७ buried the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a ruined arch diy on the beach
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and checked to see if the wild painting left half redd is selling was genuine or not (it wasn’t lol)
৶ꕤ७ bought a light blue polka-dot backpack from kicks


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 21/10

- rory visited my campsite!! i played some card games with him and won a freezer and mountain parker, and managed to get him to move in to my island on the 3rd attempt ;D sprinkle's on her way out but it's for the greater good. i do now have 3 jock villagers though so i may get rory to leave?? i can't mentally part with sly or rowan - unless i can cope with 3 jocks. i'll give a status report
- hit up brewster to get my daily coffee
- dug up the daily fossils and 1k bells from the ground. picked up tree branches too
- got some purple + white hyacinths and black lillies from discord and decorated the area of my villager houses where i'm layering them. added a small cliff area and a many plant partitions
- crafted bamboo floor lamps and customised them to the dried bamboo version
- gave rowan a watering can (wrapped), and wrapped apples to sly and hornsby
- dug up some orange flowers that grew


----------



## tadpolecowboy

Today I got most of my bushes in place, though I am missing a handful, and I'm debating on making another path. I don't have anything for it to go to yet, but there's a pretty big area that I think I'd like to split and make more accessible. Maybe it could lead down to a nice beach area for my villagers! My garden around Resident Services is just about done, and I'm working on filling in all the little spaces created in between my paths and rivers with cute little park areas. My old island had a little reading spot for Peaches, surrounded by hyacinth because they smell nice, so I might make that again in her honor. I miss her. c:


----------



## Bluelady

-I finished decorating the house of player 3.

-Gave Niko the material for the gold pillars.

-Also, player 3 learned the Happiness reaction from Pashmina.


----------



## xara

*june 6th* 
৶ꕤ७ received a phone call from harvey about wedding season
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the bank of nook, the HHA and goldie
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to reneigh, petri, zoe and goldie and got an office uniform, a delivery jacket, an outdoor table and a chic tuxedo dress in return
৶ꕤ७ dug up a rumbloid and a sproingoid
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought 10 pieces of black wrapping paper from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ made a mixed-fruits sandwich, a mixed-fruits bagel sandwich, a fruit pizza, fruit cupcakes, brown-sugar pound cake, a mixed-fruits tart and fruit scones
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught some deep-sea creatures, and gave a scallop to pascal in exchange for a pearl
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a tockoid
৶ꕤ७ got a golden garden bunny diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
৶ꕤ७ got a natural square table diy from margie, a rocking horse diy from zoe and an apple rug diy from reneigh
৶ꕤ७ kicks was on my island today, so i stopped by his stand and bought a brown leopard-print backpack
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 6 iron nuggets, a sapling and a garbage bin
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to an autumn island. while there, i picked up some acorns, dug up a gyroid fragment, caught some maple leaves, checked the beach for giant clams and found a tree’s bounty arch diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 75,000 bells for 30,000 poki and found a barrel diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought 2 candles walls and a stormy-night wall from saharah


----------



## tadpolecowboy

Today I adjusted my campsite a little bit, and set up a nice secluded area for it with a fire, a log to sit on, and some trees for privacy. My quest for pink flowers and bushes continues, as I'm going to need a lot of them, haha. I can't decide what to do with a big area I have left, but I do have a decently sized area on top of my hills that I might make dedicated to Metal Gear Solid 3, with a bunch of white and maybe red lilies. My basement is waiting to be decorated as well too, and I think I might try to recreate the bathroom from Saw. It wouldn't be my island if it's not covered in pink with a few dorky references to things like that!


----------



## xara

*june 13th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a beach ball from whitney
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, petri, zoe and reneigh and got a green flower-print wall, a jester’s cap, a silk floral-print shirt and a school uniform with necktie in return
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a summer shell
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ got an iron garden table diy from reneigh
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ caught a banded dragonfly
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into an aluminoid
৶ꕤ७ returned a lost book to zoe, and she gave me a raincoat in return 
৶ꕤ७ got a dharma diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a red-hyacinth bag, some cute yellow-tile flooring, a study chair, a pink-crown wall and a cedar sapling 
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with sugarcane. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and checked the beach for giant clams 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a vine ladder set-up kit diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a brown randoseru from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought some moroccan art-tile flooring, a black-design kitchen mat and an imperial rug from saharah


----------



## xara

*june 20th* 
৶ꕤ७ received a phone call from tommy about all the stuff i left in the drop-off box
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and zoe
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, petri, reneigh and zoe and got a raglan shirt, full-body tights, a table lamp and a kung-fu tee in return
৶ꕤ७ isabelle informed me we have a visitor at the campsite, so i stopped by to see who it was — sheldon! he’s cute :’)
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ dug up a brown scatteroid and a drummoid
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 summer shells
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures, and gave a scallop to pascal in exchange for a pearl
৶ꕤ७ caught an agrias butterfly
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a babbloid
৶ꕤ७ got a golden seat diy from whitney, a pansy wreath diy from sprinkle and a pile of cardboard boxes diy from beau
৶ꕤ७ got a cardboard chair diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ returned an item to sprinkle for petri, and sprinkle gave me a ninja costume as thanks
৶ꕤ७ checked the bulletin board; there was an announcement for the upcoming summer bug-off
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a sloppy bed, a sloppy sofa and a red-tulip bag
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping and ordered a black projection screen, sunflower sunglasses and 3 maypoles 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1)
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought a blue simple wall shelf, exchanged 69,700 bells for 29,971 poki and found a glowing-moss rug diy 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and checked to see what kicks and saharah are selling this week
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the simple wall shelf to the colour variations i’m missing


----------



## magicaldonkey

today (23/10)

- rory moved in!! welcomed him to aldertree ;u;
- sly visited my house, arranged from yesterday. played a card game and won an explorer hat. hornsby also visited!! and he gave me an emblem blazer
- gave wrapped fruit to sly, hornsby, quinn, rowan, al + victoria. also bought some light blue wrapping paper to wrap future fruit in
- caught a rice grasshopper for quinn
- dug up daily fossils + 1k bells
- hit up the recycling box and picked up 6 clay
- hit up brewster
- crafted + customised some bamboo floor lamps.
- set victoria's house to move on a cliff next to judy's house.
- picked up the DIY washed up bottle from the beach. got a golden dung beetle DIY from sherb
- learned the sneeze reaction from rowan. completed the nook miles achievement for learning all the reactions ;D
- changed the music from 'kk lovers' to 'agent kk' on the bamboo speakers near quinn and hornsby's houses
- visited judy to deliver a gift from al + she also gave me the pile of cash DIY card ! and a folk shirt + some socks. didn't let her try on the mummy outfit from al in the hope that she won't wear it


----------



## xara

*june 27th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and petri, a handmade apron from my in-game mom and the items i ordered from nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ caught a dorado and a suckerfish
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, reneigh, petri and zoe and got an outback hat, a puffy-sleeve blouse, a kurta and a giant ribbon in return
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ crafted a bamboo sphere 
৶ꕤ७ bought medicine and 10 pieces of yellow wrapping paper from nook’s, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to whitney for goldie (even though whitney had literally been in goldie’s house like 5 mins prior and goldie could’ve just given it to her then ) and received a music-fest shirt as thanks
৶ꕤ७ beau was sick today, so i stopped by his house with some medicine and he gave me a rock guitar as thanks
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ made seafood ajillo, flour and seafood pizza
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up an oinkoid and a spikenoid
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a tockoid
৶ꕤ७ got a log bed diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
৶ꕤ७ customized the spikenoid to blue — i only need 5 more gyroids to complete my collection! 
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got cargo shorts
৶ꕤ७ caught a queen alexandra’s birdwing butterfly
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay, a white honeycomb tile, a plasma ball and worn-out jeans
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, found a manga-library wall diy and caught another suckerfish
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a glowing-moss forest wall diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a blue schoolbag, a pink bear backpack and a camel satchel from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a concession-stand wall and a brown cow-print rug from saharah
৶ꕤ७ got an iron shelf diy from reneigh


----------



## Bluelady

I mostly played on the acct. with the island rep.

-Check the mail. Nothing was inside.

-Bought some items for the inn that I'm trying to make with player 4. However, they never showed up in the mail when I TTed forward.

-Fixed a bit of the zen garden area that I'm still working on. I'll probably have to post on the Island Feedback thread for advice on another day.

-Laid out the items for a trade.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 24/10

- caught a banded dragonfly (new entry for my bugipedia), though accidentally sold it whilst at the drop-off box so hopefully i can find another for blathers
- hit up brewster for coffee (and earned some nook miles - passed 100k) 
- dug up daily fossils and 1k bells. also picked up tree branches
- moved rory's house so it's almost opposite skye's. and put zen fencing + a cherry blossom lantern + purple hyacinths next to where another villagers' house will go to. may add more cliff space for another villager but idk just yet.
- created some cliff shapes in the space between the beach and rowan + sly's houses (top right of map). planted saplings + cedar trees on the ^^ cliffs and placed zen fencing.
- moved newly made orange hybrids in front of my house and watered them i want them to stop growing aa
- opened the mail and saw that sly gifted me a floor lamp. it was sold shortly after upon opening at nook's cranny


----------



## griefseed

i was able to collect moss from the back of the happy home designer to make a moss pond for my husband. he put it beside his garden and we were both surprised when it lit up upon interaction. his crops are growing while we were able to help furnish the area around it.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I already fell behind on posting; add in a hectic weekend and an aggravating cold, and you've got yourself a recipe for disaster 
Here's all my missing posts from 10/20!


10/21
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was here today; as usual, I bought every item I didn't have catalogued yet. 
• Added the neon lamps to the room; it actually looks pretty good!
• Spent at least an hour running back and forth from my house to Nook's Cranny clearing out storage space. I never realized I'd held on to so many things I never even used! 
• Bought more candy. 
• Chatted with Francine (sweeping the plaza).
• Decided to make predictions for the mad science laboratory I wanted to set up outside the museum. That being said, I started ordering things I was missing, and also visited Wardell for assistance. Ended up short a few Poki, so I stopped by Sally's for a small tweak session. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far. 
• Helped Plucky make amends with Rhonda after an arguement by delivering an apology gift in her stead. In all honesty, the Suit of Lights she got looked horrendous with Rhonda's color scheme...buuuut I wasn't gonna say that out loud. At least they made up. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Clatteroid!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. To my surprise, Nook himself stepped in for a cup! (When I left at 5pm, it had started to rain...)
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings...

10/22
<Record Not Available>
(I was at Ohio RenFaire for most of the day, my health decided to deteriorate drastically while I was out, and was both physically and mentally exhausted by the time I finally got home. Could've been a better day, but also could've been much worse, so I'm glad nothing too serious happened.)

10/23
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at...240,049 points... (it went down, probably because I removed the spooky garlands from my bedroom walls)
• Took my purchases out of the mail and assembled the mad laboratory! (Actually turned out alright, to my suprise!)
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from Friday's rain: a Bloopoid and a Squeakoid. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today, and Tommy stopped by! 
• Never ran into Francine today... (and it started raining at 5pm...)

10/24
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Biff the Hippo. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from yesterday's rain: a Sproingoid and a Jingloid.
• Chatted with Francine (chilling at home). 
• Found Leif set up in the plaza, though I didn't buy anything. 
• Found a message on the bulletin board...for MY birthday, on the 1st (completely forgot about how close it was over the weekend's chaos...).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Bought some more candy. 
• Ended up having Kitty over for an impromptu visit at my house--and got a second copy of her photo!


----------



## xara

*july 4th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the bank of nook and HHA, and a portable record player from agnes
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe, goldie, reneigh and petri and got a flapper dress, a tropical turban, a ribbons & hearts knit dress and full-body tights in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ crafted an aroma pot
৶ꕤ७ bought shoyu ramen from nook’s and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 5 summer shells
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got an upright vacuum 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a sproingoid
৶ꕤ७ reneigh asked me to catch her a cicada, so i caught and brought her a giant cicada and she gave me a happi tee as thanks
৶ꕤ७ got a cherry umbrella diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the bulletin board; there was an announcement for the upcoming summer fishing tourney
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a work apron, a recycled-paper bundle, a cedar sapling and 3 pieces of clay
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with carrots. all i did on this island was dig up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a glowing-moss ruins wall diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a black/white simple tote bag, a yellow polka-dot backpack and a yellow leopard-print backpack from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought an airplane wall from saharah
৶ꕤ७ got a cardboard table diy from audie


----------



## xara

*july 11th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a mama panda from sprinkle 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to goldie, reneigh, petri and zoe and got a jumper work suit, a black-brick wall, a flame tee and a pastel puzzle wall in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought 10 pieces of navy wrapping paper from nook’s 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a summer shell and a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures (including a pearl!), and gave a scallop to pascal in exchange for another pearl
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ made 2 tomato purees, spaghetti marinara, tomato curry, pizza margherita and spaghetti napolitan
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ caught a walking leaf
৶ꕤ७ caught a sea bass for reneigh, and she gave me a conductor’s jacket as thanks
৶ꕤ७ got an iron garden chair diy from my daily diy bottle and added it to my spare diys pile
৶ꕤ७ got a golden bathtub diy from audie
৶ꕤ७ caught a flea off of zoe
৶ꕤ७ caught a suckerfish
৶ꕤ७ dug up a thwopoid and a sproingoid
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a crumploid
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed light parquet flooring, a cute yellow wall, a sapling, brown iron-parquet flooring and 3 pieces of clay
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there i dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (i found 1) and found a bamboo stopblock diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 69,700 bells for 29,971 poki and found a round glowing-moss rug diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a brown striped basket bag and a brown schoolbag from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a blue hawaiian quilt rug from saharah


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 25/10

- sold some stuff in the drop-off box yesterday, tommy hit me up about it
- opened the mailbox + read quinn's letter
- dug up, watered some orange hybrids. watered some white hyacinth + black cosmos stems/buds (idk). moved them to in front of my house
- dug up daily fossils and 1k bells
- picked up tree branches + weeds
- placed the home moving kit for cheri next to victoria's house
- gave rowan, sly + quinn wrapped fruit. got a painter's coverall, worker's jacket + comductor's jacket in return.
- got a bomber-style jacket from skye
- rory told me about a dream in which we were *tap-dancing rivals*
- took my fossil haul (around 50) to blathers to be assessed. sold the ones that couldn't be donated, along with some unwanted hybrids + gifts from villagers at the drop-off box
- ate froot and then destroyed a couple of rocks that i didn't like the placement of
- went to the able sister's and bought all of the fuzzy vest variants
- hunted for a banded dragonfly and was unsuccessful (kept catching darner's). shall try again later !
- picked up the daily DIY card message bottle from bud, it was a barbell + i put it into storage
- caught a river fish for judy
- visited brewster for a cup of coffee. celeste was also there! she imparted knowledge about the great square of pegasus
- hit up leif and bought some orange tea olive starts
- visited victoria and picked up a wooden box DIY
- caught a flee off of rory


----------



## griefseed

i paid off one of my loans and was able to pay off the majority of my husband's! the garden he's been trying to build, he's moving on to renovate his whole island but needs more storage space. he also wants to add more bridges and decorations and i'm more than happy to help him out. it makes me feel happy when he's passionate about something like this and is proud of what he creates.


----------



## xara

*july 18th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and margie
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought a vintage ranch cupboard from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, petri, reneigh and zoe and got simple white flooring, a full-length dress with pearls, a tiny party cap and a flashy hairpin in return
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ made mushroom curry and mushroom pizza 
৶ꕤ७ completed a nook mile+ achievement
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a drummoid
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to margie for reneigh, and margie gave me a garden tank as thanks
৶ꕤ७ got a gear apparatus diy from agnes
৶ꕤ७ checked the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming summer bug-off
৶ꕤ७ got a log wall-mounted clock diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a bomber-style skirt, a pink quilt wall, rubber-tile flooring, 3 iron nuggets and a sloppy bed
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment, found a bamboo drum diy and checked the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a glowing-moss wreath diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a bread-print eco bag and an ash clasp purse from kicks
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what saharah is selling this week — she didn’t have anything i need/want
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the ranch cupboard to the colour variants i’m missing from my catalog
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ caught an arapaima


----------



## xara

*july 25th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a plushie from my in-game mom and a faux-fur bag from beau
৶ꕤ७ redd was on my island today, so i made my way over to his boat to see what he had for sale (nothing i want/need lol)
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, zoe, petri and reneigh and got a suit of lights, an upright locker, cute red-tile flooring and a bamboo-screen wall in return
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to audie for goldie, and audie gave me a layered tank dress as thanks
৶ꕤ७ bought yacht shorts (all variants but light blue) from able’s! 
৶ꕤ७ checked what nook’s had for sale today and sold some stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a crumploid
৶ꕤ७ found and picked up a gyroid fragment on the beach
৶ꕤ७ got an ironwood bed diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ got a nice branch diy from margie, a wooden stool diy from sprinkle and a bamboo speaker diy from petri
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 2 red-tulip bags, 3 iron nuggets, a digital scale and 3 pieces of clay
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to cherry blossom island. while there, i caught a couple petals, dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams (found 1) and found a cherry-blossom clock diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a glowing-moss ruins wall diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a blue furoshiki bag, a navy blue schoolbag and a red instrument case from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a white square tile from saharah


----------



## Bluelady

Almost forgot to post what I did today.

-Prepared some items for a trade.

-Decorated my submission for the Deadly Designs event. Hopefully it’s accepted.

-Deleted my terra cotta border in order to make room for more qr codes. RIP ;__;


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/25
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; after tracking him down, I brought him three earth-boring dung beetles for a collectible. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a lost bag in the Mad Lab; after asking around, I was able to get it back to Plucky, who had believed she'd never see it again. 
• Chatted with Francine (out for a stroll). She complimented my shirt, and gave me a beret because she thought the two would go well together. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• For the first time in months, I participated in a group stretching session...and I used the motion controls. That was a mistake (but at least it got me up and moving!)  I think I'll be passing on the jumping portion, next time. Also ended up hitting the 20 sessions milestone!


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 26/10

timmy hit me up + told me some bells went into my bank account
caught another banded dragonfly!!! donated it to blathers with a sense of accomplishment
picked up daily branches + stones
dug up fossils + 1k bells
bought orange + white impish wings from kicks on my island
moved some black + orange hybrids to the beach
set al's house to move next to cheri's. (the house layering cliff stuff is almost complete) ;D
placed some white hyacinth seeds + zen fencing near al's new house location
destroyed rocks that i did not like the placement of
skye visited my abode and gave me a pear
gave wrapped fruit to sly, rory, quinn, hornsby and rowan. sold the unwanted gifts at nook's cranny
planted some saplings and cedar trees
visited brewster for some coffee


----------



## smug villager

I got my first villager photo! Dobie and Jacques got in a fight and had me make amends for them, and Dobie gave me his photo as a thank-you.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/26
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. Unfortunately, I ashtray had genuine copies of each piece on display, so I bought the highchair to keep him happy. 
• Recieved a barbell in the mail from Nook for hitting the 20-sesh milestone. Wasn't expecting that! (Also took out the earth-boring dung beetle model)
• Rhonda was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind (phew!). As a side note, it also got me wondering if maybe I should start hunting specifically for gothic villagers the next time someone moves out...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Replanted some of my money-tree saplings; some of then weren't growing like they were supposed to...
• Participated in another stretching session, again with motion controls. Decided to do toe raises instead of the jumping portion, was much less painful to my chest.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 27/10

timmy hit me up to say 6k bells were paid into my bank account
opened the mailbox and got a fragrance diffuser from skye
registered the remainder of the KK songs that i vibe with to my bamboo speaker. changed the music playing outside of hornsby's and quinn's houses to KK Jongara
visited able's sisters and bought all variants of the chimayo vest, as well as purple and blue wizard hats
caught a red dragonfly for quinn
gave wrapped fruit to rowan + hornsby + got a fuzzy vest in return. sold unwanted stuff + multiples of vests i bought at nook's cranny
moved some orange hybrids to the front of my house
destroyed a rock that was in the middle of a path
dug up daily fossils + 1k bells.
picked up tree branches and weeds
visited brewster and got a cup with a saucer as thanks 
visited al and he gave me an apple tart DIY + i put it into storage


----------



## Bilaz

Well I finished my orchard build, and got another villager house build done! So that's nice
the size of the island is still stressing me out though. I've done so much, so many builds, and it's still not done.
Please can the endless lands of my island end at some point xD


----------



## tadpolecowboy

I put in a new pathway, and I've almost got all the bushes planted for my paths! I just need 4 red camelias. I also put up angled signposts at all the crossroads, which I think looks really cute! Now I just need to work on the flower beds. Each path is going to have a different flower, so for example there's one you could call hyacinth lane or something cute like that. My island is named after one of my favorite flowers, peonies, so I think it needs plenty of pretty plants! My villagers really seem to appreciate it, they're constantly smelling the flowers or sitting next to them as they gaze out onto the river.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/27
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; after tracking him down, I brought him three Zebra Turkeyfish for a collectible. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with Francine (out for a stroll, juice in hand).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Bought more candy (and once 5pm hit, it started raining; I had a feeling it would, judging by the gray clouds overhead at 4pm)
• Later completed C.J.'s Freestyle Fishing challenge. 
• Checked out a LOT of custom designs...
• Participated in a group stretching session, used motion controls. Still feel like a huge dork doing it, but it's better to feel stupid rather than be unhealthy. Also, I'm fairly convinced that the JoyCons don't register jumping, cuz I tried pretty hard to trigger it.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 28/10

dug up daily fossils and 1k bells
picked up tree branches + weeds
moved orange hybrids to behind nook's cranny for my sanity
picked up a gyroid fragment from the beach + daily DIY message bottle. threw the birdbath DIY away
put unwanted stuff into storage
updated my dream address thingy
learned the intense reaction from judy
removed some zen fencing temporarily incase it was preventing some trees from growing any further (wasn't sure if that was happening or if it had been shorter than i thought since i planted them)
gave wrapped fruit to sly, hornsby, quinn + rowan. got a tight-knit sweater + trench coat (thanks quinn ) amongst other stuff in return. quinn also gave me a tweed frilly skirt + got a simple parka from skye
visited redd - bought a shopping bag + dynamic painting
hit up cheri's house to hang out. i registered KK Disco to my bamboo speakers
visited al + he gave me a minestrone soup DIY
had my first sighting of a jacob's ladder on aldertree!! moved it elsewhere for the time being
visited brewster for an epic beverage


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

10/28 (raining) 
• Found Isabelle and the others already gearing up for Halloween! 
• Took the Zebra Turkeyfish model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Squeakoid! Also found a Twangoid and a Xylophoid that popped up from yesterday's rain. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Bought more candy.
• Found Label in the plaza; to my dismay, she gave me the Outdoorsy challenge... I barely passed, so I'm pretty certain I'm only getting a single tailor's ticket tomorrow, cuz I didn't even get a clothing gift this time 
• Joined a group stretching session (motion). Actually got the JoyCons to register some of the jumps this time, so maybe it depends on how much force is used to shake it.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 29/10

opened mailbox and got a headkerchief from cheri
dug up daily fossils + put them with other things into storage. also dug up daily 1k bells
picked up tree branches + weeds
moved the remainder of my orange hybrids to behind nook's cranny
sold unwanted flowers at nook's cranny
gave wrapped fruit to hornsby, rowan, quinn, rory and al. got a rocket lamp and other stuff in return
bought wrapping paper and wrapped some fruit to give to my homies. also bought candy for halloween night!
donated the dynamic painting i bought from redd to the museum
went to able's and bought all variants of the rubber toe sneakers (except green)
hang out with judy at her abode
hit up brewster and bought coffee
left it up to KK to choose a jam, and he played the K Funk


----------



## LambdaDelta

I guess this was _technically_ yesterday, but I redesigned flora's starter home


Spoiler: pics


----------



## KittenNoir

Just spent a bit in the morning doing a few small tasks:


checked my mail
watered my flowers in my front garden
pulled some weeds
went and visited my islanders
checked out nooks cranny
went window shopping for clothes


----------



## Bluelady

-I felt like dressing up the island rep. in a costume. I went with La Catrina since I didn’t have a white cat costume.

-Cleared the mail a bit.

-Went to Ables and found some Cat Ears.

-I then ordered a white cat dress and nose from my catalog.

-Looked through my inventory to help someone with their wishlist. It’s a long wishlist so I will have to keep looking.

-Had a wonderful trade with another player.


----------



## griefseed

my husband was able to make a nice enclosed space around his house. it took a bit of work just because the house didn't fit in the center and he had to rearrange how it set it up but in the end, it looks really, really good! he also is flattening the rest of his island so that he can change things and he might be adding a moon lake area. i see those a lot and i think he could really pull it off into something special.


----------



## Sharksheep

Played a bit today and got a zodiac recipe from Celeste.
Had a friend come over to use up some of my extra diys. 
Went to HHP and did a bit of designing and gave Niko some materials.


----------



## KittenNoir

This afternoon/ tonight I just played for a bit and did the main daily tasks:


Watered the gardens
checked my mail
pulled some weeds 
sold some items I had dumbed on my beaches
checked out nooks cranny
went clothes shopping
completed a task for the tbt Halloween event 
went trick or treating around my island


----------



## maria110

I did some terraforming on my autumn theme new island and I am kind of happy with it.  Maybe I'm finally improving at terraforming.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

Tonight I’m doing the Halloween event. Maybe sell my Turnips if the price is really high.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 31/10

played the halloween event!!
dug up some cedar saplings and regular saplings, plan to put bamboo trees in their place to fit the vibe of an area more. also dug up unwanted flowers that had grown and sold them at the drop-off box. put others by my house
picked up tree branches + weeds and dug up daily fossils
picked up a gyroid fragment from the beach + DIY message bottle. threw the tiki torch DIY ( ; _ ; ) from mario away
ate a pear and destroyed a rock that spawned on the path next to my crops
put some paths down from the villager houses layered cliff jam towards the museum vicinity
put unwanted stuff into storage
started to redecorate the area where my crops are ! added a smol cliff + waterfall and went with an irrigation vibe that i saw from pinterest. i need to locate some furniture to put outside as otherwise idk how i'll feel about the area
hit up brewster for coffee


----------



## S.J.

*31 Oct *
I hadn't had time to play coming up to Halloween, so I only collected three candies before Halloween began!  What I was already wearing was conveniently Halloween-ish!

 First candy to Jack, obviously.
 Secondly I found Tybalt, who gladly accepted my candy. Tybalt taught me a reaction.
 I went into my house to check my storage for more candy (no luck), and came back out, only to be bombarded by Tybalt a second time for more candy! I decided to tell him no (I was down to my last candy at this point).   He played a trick on me! He gave me facepaint which was actually really cute and looked good with my outfit, so that was nice. I'm keeping an eye on you, Tybalt.
 Last candy went to Alice, who gave me a lollipop, and taught me a reaction! 
 Gave my lollipop to Jack of course, who gave me a pumpkin carriage. 

And that was the end of my candy.  I think I might see about buying some more candy with TBT and rewinding the time _just a little_ to finish the Halloween festivities.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I finally got the mini DAL Plane the other day 

Other than that.. I removed weeds, broke rocks, removed fossils, talked to a few villagers, got a new KK song. I really wish I could get myself playing daily again!


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I did the following on Cosa Bella Island


Went on a mystery island tour
Went fishing and sold them for bells
Purchased the cute rubber duck fishing line
Shopped at Nooks Cranny
Purchased a tutu and some cute new shoes
Collected more weeds
Picked up some twigs
Collected all the shells on the beaches and sold them 
Cleaned up the rooms on Harvey's island
Sold crops
Planted some more crops
Visited and talked to my islanders
Payed off the removal for stairs


----------



## Bluelady

-Returned a lost item to Mitzi and got her photo in return!

-Time travel shenanigans to get some seasonal items.

-Had a pleasant trade.

-Started to decorate my second submission for the Deadly Designs.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I did fall behind on posting again, my bad  things get a little hectic the closer to Halloween it gets, but it's always worth it to me! 

Today also ended up short due to my birthday.  I love my family, and wouldn't trade them for the world; I don't feel like I deserve nice things, but they always find a way to brighten my days. Here's to hopefully brighter days this year! 



10/29
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Reggae.
• Found Rhonda and Gayle hanging out in the latter's yard and having fun, it made me happy 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from yesterday's rain: a Crumploid and a Stelloid.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Bought more candy. 
• Joined a group stretching session (Motion controls). Still can't get the jumping motions right. 

10/30 (raining) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 240,049 points, the same as last week.
• Harvested the bells from the mature money trees, and then cleared said trees out. I made quite a profit from it all! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ran into Wisp, but actively avoided talking to him (it's not that I don't like him, but I wasn't feeling up to going on a scavenger hunt for him).
• Chatted with Francine (out for a stroll).
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Orville also stopped by for a cup!
• Bought more candy. 
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings. Also ordered some items to customize with Reese and Cyrus at a later date. 
• Prepared my costume for Halloween! (Even put in the effort to make a sugar-skull face paint design, which took multiple tries to get the measurements right)

10/31 HALLOWEEN!!!
• Grabbed my candy bucket and some treats gettin storage, and set off for spooky shenanigans! 
• Made sure to check in with Jack, got a few gifts as I brought him candy. (Though since I already had duplicates of everything I was given, I ended up making a few Bells in the process)
• Visited Francine, who'd opted to stay home today. Got some candy and chatted with her; I was glad to see she was having fun, what with her having moved in so recently
• Messed around with Mathilda, Pekoe, and Rex in the plaza--really, the girls and I were creeping him out; I felt a little bad about it, but it was still funny. Everyone got some candy. 
• Over the course of the night, I got TWO lollipops from Mathilda! Also got one from Pietro! 
• Took some pictures in the Mad Lab (which turned out VERY well) and in the cemetary (had to say hi to my Granddads, after all ) . I'll post a picture from the Mad Lab later!
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from yesterday's rain: a Squeezoid and a Bubbloid. On a side note, I discovered that certain-colored gyroids make for good Halloween decorations! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Bought some last-minute candy. 
• Went home to talk to Luna, updated the island dream for the first time in maybe a year. It's certainly been a while! 
• Got my outfit for tomorrow ready! (I figure since it'll be Dia de los Muertos, you can't go wrong with a festive outfit! Though this time, I used face paint instead of the actual masks; I startled myself with that last year)

11/1  My birthday! 
• Was surprised by Plucky dragging me to her house this time, and I definitely wasn't expecting to see Fancine there! The two of them and Patty had put a celebration together, and I'll admit, I was actually touched. And I beat the ever-lovin' HECK outta that Piñata 
• Recieved a dream-bell ticket from Luna in the mail, as well as a cake from ingame mom (I'll be getting a real one from Real Mom soon  ) 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Handed out a few of my cupcakes while wearing the birthday hat that Plucky gave me. I really wanted to give one to Gayle, but couldn't, as she was attending a Slider show in the plaza. 
• Attended the special Slider show; K.K. Birthday time!  (and just like the last two years, the birthday messages from everyone were very heartwarming)
• Went home abs changed into something more comfortable. I plan to try and share a few more cupcakes tomorrow. In the words of Pascal: "Today, was a good, day." 
• Later on TBT, I wished my birthday buddy LadyDestani a happy birthday, and also got happy B-Day wishes from Midoriya, S.J, and Seastar! I hope y'all know you rock!


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 2/11

dug up fossils + 1k bells, picked up tree branches + weeds. checked all trees for mushrooms!! also dug up a twangoid and a couple of other gyroids that i don't remember the name of
sold some unwanted stuff from storage + hybrid buds at the drop-off box. put gathered materials + fossils into storage
talked to all my villagers. gave wrapped fruit to judy, rory, rowan, quinn and hornsby + got a delivery jacket and sushi chef's outfit as well as other stuff in return. also got a clackercart DIY that hornsby was crafting
destroyed a rock that grew in the orchard vicinity
ordered 5 cacao trees via nook shopping + claimed daily miles. also found some outdoor furniture stuff in general for the crop area 
returned something to quinn for al
visited skye's house to hang out + she gave me her favourite tunvisited able's + bought all tweed trousers variants
updated my dream address
visited brewster for coffee


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/2
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Octavian the Octopus. 
• Recieved two birthday gifts in the mail, from Pekoe and Mathilda respectively (my inventory was full at the time I gave them cupcakes). Also got a lively kitchen mat from ingame Mom. 
• Found Gulliver washed up on the beach. Luckily, it didn't take very long to find the missing phone components. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bendoid!
• Shared cupcakes with Gayle and Francine. (Rhonda, Pekoe, and Mathilda got some yesterday).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Later made plans with Francine to have her swing by my house tomorrow. I'll try my best to remember. 
• Joined a group stretching session (motion). Still struggling with the jumping portion. 
• Began the lengthy process of putting away the Halloween decorations. Bringing the wooden storage shed with me turned out to be a very good idea, saved me a bunch of trips.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 3/11

dug up daily fossils + 1k bells. picked up tree branches, weeds and mushrooms + put them into storage.
picked up daily DIY bottle along the beach (terrarium DIY -> storage).
put cacao trees that i got in the mail near my pumpkin crops. also put a handcart near the wheat crops
moved orange + black hybrids both to in front of my house + the beach
bought a mysterious rug + flooring from sarahah who visited (ended up selling them)
cheri visited my house + she gave me a layered polo shirt
sly asked if he could move and i declined
gave rory, hornsby, quinn, al + skye wrapped fruit got a baseball uniform in return
learned the encouraging reaction from rowa
customised 2 garden wagons + put them in front of nook's cranny
al invited me to his house to chill, gave me a soccer-uniform top
hit up brewster for coffee + claimed a nook miles achievement for visiting him 20 times. brewster also gave me a coffee plant


----------



## Nenya

Determined to catch the illusive giant trevally and the mahi-mahi, I loaded up on fish bait and joined Kapp'n at the pier. About 30 baits in I finally got the trevally and my next snag was the mahi-mahi!!! The game likes me! (About time...)


----------



## KittenNoir

04/11/22 On Cosa Bella Island



Pulled up hidden weeds
Cleaned up the beach picking up all the shells to sell
Hung out with Ed this morning and watched as he sat and ate some soup
Watered my garden
Went around to the garden areas on my island and watered them
Harvest my veggies from the garden and sold them
Planted some veggie seeds
Visited the visitor in the campsite
Had a coffee from the roost as its been a while
Checked out Nooks cranny
Went to able sisters to look for cute accessories
Visited Harvey's island to check his campsite looking to see what cute bags kicks had ( I am going through a bag obsession at the moment) 
Went to get a reading from Katrina
Got a haircut from Harriet thanks to the thread on here about bad hair cuts haha


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 4/11

dug up daily fossils + 1k bells. picked up tree branches, weeds and mushrooms + put them into storage.
found a lost item (training notebook) and gave it back to rory!!
picked up daily DIY bottle along the beach (peach jam DIY put into storage).
gave hornsby, rory, sly + rowan wrapped fruit got an athletic outfit, basketball tank + magic kit in return. rory also gave me pixel shades ;w;
visited the campsite and saw that rocco's visiting. did not reach the point of conversation where he could hit me upp
dug up unwanted hybrids and sold them at nook's cranny
took 30ish fossils to blathers to be assessed. donated a parasaur tail and other stuff to the museum !
made a note of the fish that are new for this month to catch 
visited able's and bought a blue layered shirt
visited harv's island + paid lloid for katrina to set up her shop
arranged with victoria to visit her tomorrow at some stage
claimed a couple of nook miles achievements + did some trades
visited brewster for coffee


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Unexpected events cropping up made yesterday's entry very short, so I decided to post it with today's entry instead.


11/3 (unexpectedly late day, raining) 
• Raced over to the Able Sisters to check out their inventory before closing time. Then accidentally stayed so long that by the time I left, everything was closed, and just about everyone was asleep 
• Remembered my plans with Francine and just about had a heart attack in the process of racing home. Luckily for me, she still showed up anyway. (Phew!) She gave me a detective hat, I won a chima jeogori off of her over a card game, and I showed her around the house. She really seemed to like the small study in my bedroom.

11/4
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was here today; after tracking him down, I brought him three dung beetles for a collectible. 
• Recieved a nutcracker in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Immediately went to the plaza to join a group stretching session (motions). I'm getting better at matching the timing of the routine! 
• Headed to the Able Sisters afterwards to check out their inventory before closing time. 
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a forbidden altar (now where was this recipe LAST month?  )
• Harvested the Bells from the abundant money trees, moved the still-growing trees to new locations. Made a VERY hefty sum! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I changed her mind. Not sure why I did; maybe I'm a little more attached to her than I thought. 
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from yesterday's rain: a Laseroid and a Sproingoid. 
• An announcement appeared on the bulletin board: Mathilda's birthday is coming up on the 12th! (I need to make an effort to actually remember this time instead of forgetting until the last minute...)
• Chatted with Francine (out for a stroll). She warned me that Patty was sick, so I made sure to swing by Nook's Cranny and pick up some medicine for her. 
• Put a LOT of Bells into savings. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• The final Halloween decorations gave been put away. Now it's time to remember where all of my mushroom items are supposed to go


----------



## Broccolo

I'm unsure if this is an accomplishment or not, but after playing the game every single day so far this year, I finally allowed one of my villagers to leave.

I talk to each villager at least once per day, and whenever any of them have asked to leave, I've persuaded them to stay.  On Thursday, I had a camp visitor called Tangy.  I thought she was quite cute, and I wanted her to be a resident on my island.  I won the card game, but I knew she couldn't move as I've already got 10 villagers.  So I thought to myself, if Ed is the one 'thinking of leaving' then I'll let him go.  And he was!

Although I play the game every day, I haven't done all that much!  Well, not as much as compared to the wonderful things people have done to their islands judging from the photos on this forum!  But I enjoy playing it.  It makes me relax, and there's no stress.  It's a very calm game.  Actually having said that, it was quite stressful to lose one of my villagers as I've grown quite attached to them.  I immediately bought an Ed amiibo card!  But even if I can get him back as a camp visitor, he won't remember me will he?


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 5/11

dug up fossils, picked up tree branches, mushrooms + a gyroid fragment and put them into storage
dug up unwanted flowers + either sold them at the drop-off box or planted them near my house
gave wrapped fruit to cheri, skye, quinn, rowan, hornsby + al and got a letter jacket and incense burner amongst other stuff in return
visited victoria!! she gave me KK adventure
picked up the daily DIY bottle along the beach (honeycomb wall DIY put into storage).
got a pear wall DIY from rowan
claimed a couple of nook mile achievements
visited able's and bought some brown business shoes
visited harv's island and unlocked a new hairstyle from harriet (changed my hair back though). also hit up katrina and asked her to wish on mine and hornsby's frendoship 
paid lloid for kicks to set up shop
changed my fit
donated a tuna i caught to the museum. november fish: 1/5.
visited brewster for a cup of coffee


----------



## Bluelady

Broccolo said:


> But even if I can get him back as a camp visitor, he won't remember me will he?


Yeah, I think that’s correct. The only way that villagers will remember you is if they move into someone’s island and you go visit them. Otherwise it just resets, even if they move back in. I’ve never tried this personally, but I did see an Instagram post of someone talking to an old villager in their friend’s island.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/5
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town. Though I played early today, so I didn't attend today's show...
• Took the dung beetle model out of the mail. 
• Harvested the Bells from the newly-matured money trees (this should be the last of what I had saved up from October). Made another hefty sum! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Resetti at the the counter! 
• Chatted with Francine (busy hunting for bugs; I had to wait until she'd stopped chasing after a long locust before I could talk to her).
• Joined a group stretching session (motions)


----------



## Bluelady

Finally gathered enough energy to play.

Accomplishments with island rep.:

-Although not quite done, I put back the furniture and rugs sections from a previous touch trade.

-Went diving to get something from Pascal. This time I got the mermaid sofa diy.

-Changed out of the Halloween costume and killed a few cockroaches from her house.

-Harvested some purple pansies, blue and gold roses so I can make wreaths later.


----------



## KittenNoir

Today on Cosa Bella island...


opened my mail and opened my shopping I ordered
dug up some fossils that were around my island
watered my front garden 
watered the gardens around my island
watered the crops
sold fossils at Nooks cranny ( as I have finished that section in the museum) 
checked out nooks cranny 
went clothes shopping
had a coffee with Brewster
went on a kapp'n tour
went to Harvey's island to check out kicks again as I need way more shoes and I am looking for cute bags
hung out with muffy... she is the cutest 
​


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 6/11

dug up fossils + 1k bells. picked up tree branches, weeds + mushrooms. put them into storage
dug up flowers + sold them at the drop-off box or planted them near my house
gave wrapped fruit to quinn, hornsby, rory, rowan + sly and got a tennis sweater + rubber apron as well as other stuff in return
hit up cheri + got a cherry hat DIY
saw some rad dialogue between rory + skye about food. rory was shook when i told skye to make anything besides protein shakes lmaoo
placed some zen fencing by some trees behind able's
hit up able's and spoke to sable to get some fabric patterns
played a treasure hunt game with judy. glad i had 6 minutes 'cause otherwise idk if i would have been able to buy another shovel from nooks in that time
destroyed a rock that spawned in a not very groovy place
placed wooden plank QR code tiles near the crop vicinity
changed the music playing outside hornsby + quinn's house to KK soul
terraformed some of the area near where redd docks. hit up an incline and redeemed the pro construction lisence from nook stop
visited brewster for coffee


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

Paid off the cost to get zleif to open shop on Harv’s Island yesterday. I did it mostly to get carrot starts to finish my produce garden.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I completed a trade that gave me the final wallpaper/flooring I was missing. After checking through my catalog again and spotting one variant of an item missing, I got that recolored by Cyrus. Now I'm only 4 fish models away from 100% completion, very exciting stuff. Just need CJ to come every week so I can get it done sooner, lol.


----------



## Rosch

Rosch said:


> Over the past month, I have invited Snake, Zell and Stitches. Replacing Sasha, Molly, and Azalea.
> Stitches is going to be my last "new" villager, as I am no longer interested in collecting villager photos.
> 
> Right now, I have started working on bringing back my final villagers, with Whitney being the first one.
> 
> Currently, I have Sterling, Punchy, Bob, Rudy, Lobo, Blaire, Agnes, Snake, Zell, and Stitches. My final villager lineup will be: Sterling, Punchy, Bob, Rudy, Lobo, _Whitney_, _Maple_, _Rolf_, _Hans_, and _Curt_. And I hope to achieve this before the year ends.


Update: I got Zell's Photo today. Now working on Stitches. I got Snake's over a week ago.

Slowly working on getting my final villager lineup. I already have Maple and Whitney. Once Snake and/or Zell asks to move, I'll work on getting Rolf, Hans or Curt. Still hoping to get this done before New Year.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/6
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 240,049 points, the same as last week. (Which reminds me, I gotta get the back room set up for Turkey Day...)
• Ended up having Francine over for sn impromptu visit. To my surprise, she had a present for me: her Photo!!!  (meaning I now have a photo from every villager who's lived on Shione! Huzzah!  )
• Joined a group stretching session (motions).
• Ran into Wisp, but didn't feel like going on a wild goose chase today...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Got startled by a tarantula while crafting items. Wasn't able to catch it before it disappeared into thin air. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Bought some customization kits at Nook's Cranny, and made a few mobile orders while I was at it. 
• Deposited some bells into savings.


----------



## KittenNoir

The following activity's done on Cosa Bella Island:


checked my mail 
open up all the items I purchased
open up gifts I have received from other islanders
watered my front garden
cleaned up the gardens around my island
harvest the crops 
planted new seeds
watered the crops
checked out nooks cranny
went clothes shopping
had an afternoon coffee with Brewster
jumped on the boat and went on a kapp'n tour
went to Harvey's island
Checked out kicks
caught some bugs
went fishing


----------



## S.J.

So this is for yesterday, because Christmas is approaching!
 @/Liz! brought two trips worth of festive recipes and materials to my second island! 
 I learned all of the recipes, except a few duplicates I put aside for my original island.
 I made two crowns (one for each resident rep), some giant ornaments, lots of garland, a bauble wreath, and I'm sure a few other items. I also had a lot of festive items that the lovely @/themysterybidder had given me previously! 
 I decided on a classic green and red Christmas with hints of gold, which is always my favourite (customised items accordingly).
 Took out all of the newly crafted items and the items from Jenny and started decorating! On my second island I extended the plaza area each side of the plaza (possibly too much). On the left hand side, I have planned for the big festive tree and gift piles as the centrepiece, and then I think some nice sitting areas for the villagers. On the right side I'd like to have some stalls, maybe for gifts and hot cocoa. It's still got a long way to go, and I'll need to make some Christmas-y custom designs.

My second island is very undecorated in general, so there's a still a lot to do! 

In other news, because my catalogue is much larger on my original island, I used my original island for the Deathly Designs tasks. I really love my villagers and island there! I think it's just really sweet and homely. I have less room around the plaza on that island, but I plan to decorate there too.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Got up the courage to log back in for the first time in months to celebrate my birthday (I did TT for it oops)


----------



## KittenNoir

This early morning on Cosa Bella Island


I pulled up hidden weeds that were at the very back of my island on the cliffs
checked my mail
collected all the shells on the beach on either side of the island to sell
visited ed and gave him a new shirt which he loved
watered my front yard garden
went around to the garden areas on my island and watered them
watered my veggie patch
went to visitor a new islander staying in the campsite
had a early morning coffee at the roost to wake me up haha
had a look at the new items at nooks cranny
had a look at able sisters for anything cute 
visited Harvey's island
went to the camp grounds on Harvey's island
got a reading from Katrina
went on a boat tour with Kapp'n
went fishing in the rivers
tried to catch bugs


----------



## S.J.

*08 Nov on Foreaux*
 Went to Harv’s island to get Cyrus to change the style of some furniture, and realised I hadn’t unlocked that yet! Coincidentally, it was also the day that Harv told me he was opening the site with the caravans. I’m not sure what triggered it. I paid the money to unlock Cyrus first. 
 Crafted a lot more festive items and items for Christmas decorating.
 Talked to my villagers.
 Checked the recycle bin.
 Stopped at the Able sisters to buy clothes. Also went to HHP just to check the shop, and I also purchased the maximum number of items from the Nook Mile catalogue (5x street lamps) and the Nook Shopping Catalogue.
 Audie came to visit my house while I was trying to decorate, and I lost to her game of High Card Low Card!
 There are shooting stars tonight, so I’ve been wishing on those!


----------



## Romaki

My new island reached 5 stars today! Which is very weird because I didn't try, barely have any fencing and only planted enough trees for the achievement. I just plopped all furniture outside and let flowers grow, but even those are barely there. I can easily get rid of them. I was so confused seeing those 5 stars flowers.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 8/11

dug up fossils + a wallopoid. picked up weeds, mushrooms + tree branches. put this into storage
spoke to all my villagers!! gave wrapped fruit to hornsby, quinn, sly + rowan. got a pullover jacket + sushi chef outfit in return
changed music outside hornsby + quinn's houses to KK cruisin for the vibes
skye hit me up and we hanged out at my place. she gave me a marble-print dress
moved black hybrids to another beach area (+ dug some up that i put behind cliffs) and sold white roses and cosmos at the drop off box.
watered hybrids i ran over + put new buds by my house
went to able's and bought blue multicolour shorts + spoke to sable
reuinited victoria with her bag (lost item thingy)
put the daily message bottle DIY (peach chair) into storage
destroyed a rock i didn't like the placement of
CJ visited my island - completed a 3-chonk fish challenge for him. also, turns out i'd already donated a football fish to the museum (november fish 2/5) ;D
had a thinkeroo about furniture stuff to put near where redd visits
saw brewster and bought a coffee


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Went to work today and never noticed Claude before. He is a pretty cool _lazy? . _I actually like him a lot. Anywho I made his vacation house along with a couple of others. Also got the plot put down for Keaton, my mandatory smug villager. I'm not sure how I feel about him. I like his color pallet and he says Wingo which is fun. I still prefer Avery and Amelia for the Eagles though.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Just realized I forgot to post last night, sorry folks! 



11/7
• Isabelle mentioned that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out. 
• Headed over to Harv's island to do some customizations with Reese and Cyrus. Visited Kicks while I was at it, and received 9 acorns from Cornimer. 
• Chatted with a few of my residents.
• Rock update: reappeared on the top level near the hybrid gardens. Broke it so I could replant some growing money trees. I have no idea where it's gonna pop up tomorrow. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday: retrieved a Stelloid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Joined a group stretching session (motions). Did the jumping portion for real this time, but despite taking the proper precautions, I still ended up hurting my chest.  (Sorry for the TMI, but sometimes, being well-endowed has its downsides) 

11/8
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; after tracking him down, I brought him three mitten crabs for a collectible. (Side Note: I am now out of fish to use for collectibles...only because I didn't catch enough specimens during the appropriate months. Time to grind up some more fish bait...)
• Joined a group stretching session. It ended up being my 30th session, so I hit a milestone 
• Chatted with a few of my residents. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Dug up a ton if Manila clams and made a bunch of bait out of them. Currently putting it all into storage for later use.
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver to my  residents tomorrow.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 9/11

dug up fossils + 1k bells. picked up weeds, mushrooms + tree branches. put them into storage
visited nooks cranny, bought a flower display case, customisation kits and some flimsy axes
gave quinn, hornsby, rory, rowan + sly wrapped fruit. got a study chair + samurai hakama amongst other stuff in return
withdrew bells from the ABD
isabelle hit me up to say there was a villager in the campsite. 'twas knox ;_;
picked up the daily DIY message bottle from the beach (classic pitcher) + put it into storage
customised bamboo floor lamps that i had placed from green to dark brown for the vibes
dug up + put hybrid buds in front of my house
picked some tomato, wheat and pumpkin crops + put them into storage
destroyed rocks that i didn't like the placement of
visited able's + spoke to sable
changed my fit
visited harv's island! unlocked a new hairstyle from harriet + got katrina to tell my fortune (luck with money will improve, and also asked her to bless my frendoship with quinn) ;D
paid lloid so that cyrus and reese can set up shop
visited brewster for coffee


----------



## Bluelady

*With the Island rep.*
-Checked the mailbox and deleted the ones for interest statement and HHA.

-Ordered some furniture from the catalog.

-Visited Ables and bought every variation of the punk pants. I had some tailor tickets so it didn't cost me anything.

-Harvested another round of flowers and finally crafted all of the flowers into wreaths. I made a little over 500k bells.

*With player 2*
-I checked her mail and did the same thing as I did with the island rep.

-Picked up and stored away some more clothing items from the ground.

-Finally removed the Halloween decorations and started unpacking the Christmas ones.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/9
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was here today; I paid him a visit, and bought a few items I didn't have catalogued yet.
• Took the mitten crab model out of the mail. Also recieved an unexpected protein shake from Nook Inc.
• Delivered the gifts and chatted with my residents. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Pietro tried to give me a new nickname: "Hashtag". Yeah, that one wasn't gonna fly...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Don at the counter! 
• Dug up more clams, made more fish bait.
• Decided to look at a few custom designs...
• Joined a group stretching session (motions).
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 10/11

dug up fossils, 1k bells + a bendoid. picked up weeds, mushrooms + tree branches. put them into storage
victoria visited my house, she gave me a pear + i got a floating biotope planter from winning high card, low card
gave hornsby, sly, quinn + rory wrapped fruit. got a tiger jacket + metronome as well as other stuff in return
spoke to all my homies. judy's started wearing a mummy outfit another villager gave her-
visited quinn, and she gave me an apple rug DIY that she was crafting
put unwanted stuff into storage
dug up + moved newly-grown hybrids to my house vicinity. sold unwanted flowers at the drop-off box
collected bamboo pieces, crafted + customised bamboo floor lamps
found an item that cheri had lost 
hit up able's + spoke to sable. also bought a blue kung-fu tee which i wrapped and gifted to rowan ;D
picked up the DIY message bottle + got a tulip wreath DIY (put into storage)
hit up harv's island - unlocked a new hairstyle from harriet. also i think i may have reached *best frendo status* with hornsby o: potential photo hunt bAYBEE


----------



## honeyaura

Finally starting my museum area. Hope to push through it, may be painful xD


----------



## magicaldonkey

today - 11/10

completed a bell trade with a fellow TBTer, + also a trade for the bamboo lattice fence DIY 
dug up fossils, 1k bells + hybrids, picked up mushrooms, tree branches and weeds. put stuff into storage
hit up able's + bought a brown collarless coat, brown + black pleather flare skirt, blue + orange handkit tank and blue outdoor shorts. also spoke to sable
changed my fit x2
claimed a couple nook miles+ achievements
picked up the DIY message bottle from the beach (jungle wall DIY put into storage)
sold unwanted hybrids + a few unwanted items from storage at the drop-off box
gave wrapped candy to the gang (hornsby, sly, quinn, rowan, rory) + got a traditional tea set and as well as other stuff in return
returned a gift to skye for sly. skye hit me up with a belted wraparound skirt
visited rory + got a cherry jam DIY from him
visited brewser for coffee


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

Bought some carrot starts and planted them. Now I have all of the crops.


----------



## Firesquids

Booted up my game for the first time in a while today so most of my playtime was dedicated to clean up.
There was a ton of weeds to pick, so I started off with those followed by digging up the gyroids that have overtaken every other empty spot on my island. After that, I sorted out all of the lily of the valley flowers that have popped up since the last time I played, and moved them into a checkerboard pattern amongst my gold roses. I only have a very small area in which they can spawn so I like the keep that available for new ones to pop up.
I replaced a few of the missing models from my giftshop but I still need to catch another carp to make a new carp on a cutting board. 
Thinking of changing up one of the rooms in my Halloween house as I feel the grave yard one isn't as impressive as the rest.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Didn't play at all yesterday, so... at the very least, I technically didn't fall behind on my reports 


11/10
<Record Not Available>
(Day lost due to a very poor mental health day and horrible time management. By the time I noticed I'd forgotten, I was fed up with everything, and just decided to go to bed. 0/10, would not recommend.)

11/11
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. Got my hands on a proper painting! 
• Delivered the gifts and chatted with my residents (Rhonda's and Patty's were sent through the mail, as I never ran into either of them all day).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Plucky was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. (After what she did for my birthday? Naw, she's gotta stick around for a while.)
• Picked out and wrapped new gifts to deliver tomorrow. 
• Checked out some more custom designs. 
• Joined a group stretching session (motions). During one of the moves, my hip popped so loudly that I startled my dad


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/12 (raining, also Mathilda's Birthday!)
• Yet ANOTHER BIRTHDAY I completely forgot about (and I friggin KNEW I'd forgotten something yesterday). I'm a horrible friend 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Astrid the Kangaroo! I considered inviting her to move, but admittedly didn't try too hard, as I already have one awesome snooty Kangaroo on the island. I can always pay her a visit at Paradise Planning! 
• Raced over to the Able Sisters' to check out their inventory before closing time. (Didn't participate in a stretching session today due to my poor time management.)
• Delivered thre gifts that I could (5 were hand delivered, 4 got sent through the mail...) and chatted with my residents...
• ... the last gift, although unintended, ended up being Mathilda's last-minute birthday present: a colorful striped sweater. Luckily for me, she seemed to love it. Phew! (Also, Gayle was there; hers was one of the 4 mailed gifts) 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Attended Slider's show (since it WAS  Saturday, after all); he played K.K. Fusion. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## honeyaura

Continuing the four-incline museum build. I’ll be honest I’m feeling a bit discouraged by how it’s turning out, but I wanna keep pushing to finish it instead of scrapping it prematurely so I’m not going on wondering how it would’ve really looked with it being completed lol


----------



## Bluelady

Player 2 collected some more of the clothing laying around. Also, she got rid of some more cockroaches.

The island rep.:
-I checked her mail.

-Crafted some Festive/Ornament decorations for player 2.

-Placed the existing winter decorations around town. This was hard to do since I’ve terraformed and decorated a lot since last year.

-Bought some items from the catalog.

-Visited HHP and collected diys and moss.

-Talked to a few of my villagers.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/13
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 241,177 points, an unexpected increase from last week. 
• Made sure to join a group stretching session (motion), since I didn't yesterday. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted a bit with my residents.
• Dug up two gyroids that popped up from yesterday's rain: an Arfoid and a Scatteroid.
• Took out the Proper Painting that I completely forgot about yesterday and brought it over to Blathers.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Helped smooth over an argument between Rhonda and Plucky by delivering the former's apology gift to the latter. Plucky quite liked  it, so I'd say things are back to normal. 
• Dug up more clams, made more fish bait. I believe I'm at a little over 150 bags now. (I'm VERY determined to finish gathering collectible specimens, even though I'll have to wait until summer for the rest...)
• Made wishes after being startled by the sudden appearance of shooting stars!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/14 (short day) 
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today... but since I had no collectible specimens to give him, I kinda avoided him... 
• Joined a group stretching session (motions). Got the jumping portion to cooperate today! 
• Collected star fragments from the beach; by the end of the day, I had gathered 8 regular frags,  a large frag, and 2 Scorpio frags! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Caught a tarantula lurking around near Pekoe's house....
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## honeyaura

Just created 3rd character for their home to be a tea shop! Also made lots of progress to my museum area.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



MarzipanDragyn said:


> • Joined a group stretching session (motions). Got the jumping portion to cooperate today!


My soul felt this. I’m always embarrassing myself jumping while my character’s all like “ No.” lol


----------



## angelcat621

I finally went through my DIY list and found which ones I am still lacking. Currently have 11 left to go, including the Brewster cookie. I haven't been big on visiting the Roost. Guess collecting those items is my next goal.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/15 (another short day) 
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was here today; luckily, it didn't take too long to track him down. I brought him 3 blue weevil beetles for a collectible, and sold him a few rare bugs I'd captured. 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them. 
• Joined a group stretching session (motions).
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Recieved a random diner apron from Rhonda. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/16
• Isabelle mentioned the arrival of maple leaves; time to stock up. 
• Took the blue weevil beetle model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ran into Saharah outside the cemetery; as usual, I bought her out.
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Chatted with my residents as I ran across them. Found Rex and Rhonda enjoying a barbecue outside of Resident Services. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings. 
• Dug up a few more clams, made some more fish bait.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

This cold weather we're having is making me just wanna stay under the covers and sleep all day  Gonna try waking up earlier so I'll have more daylight to work with...and to hopefully stop losing entries to my screwed-up bio clock. 


11/17
<Record Not Available>
(Bad time management wins again. That, and what with my heater having gone kaput--it will be getting fixed soon--my hands were so cold that it hurt to move my fingers. That being said, please stay warm out there. )

11/18
• Isabelle mentioned that Label was visiting today. I passed her Everyday Fashion Challenge with flying colors, and recieved a Labelle skirt in thanks.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Chatted with my residents as I ran into them. 
• Gayle was thinking about moving away, but I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!).
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from Wednesday; retrieved a Bloopoid.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## Sophie23

I donated all materials for the nook’s cranny and then I placed the shop down somewhere. Then I used my axe to get lots of wood. I should have the proper museum tomorrow


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Logged in too late to visit the Sisters, and have decided to hold off on the stretches until the heater's fixed; I dunno about y'all, but the only thing I wanna do when it's below 60° is huddle up under multiple blankets 


11/19
• Isabelle made the official Turkey Day announcement; almost time to gobble 'til ya wobble.
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label.
• Got startled once again by shooting stars; made wishes where I could!
• Chatted with my residents as I ran across them.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Dootoid! Planted the new fragment in the old one's spot.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Slider was back in town; I attended the show, and he played Marine Song 2001. I have to admit, the live performance sounds great


----------



## oath2order

I made an effort looking for a catalog island and logged on after about a year away.


----------



## Rosch

Rosch said:


> Update: I got Zell's Photo today. Now working on Stitches. I got Snake's over a week ago.
> 
> Slowly working on getting my final villager lineup. I already have Maple and Whitney. Once Snake and/or Zell asks to move, I'll work on getting Rolf, Hans or Curt. Still hoping to get this done before New Year.


Update: Stitches left and I have Curt. Only two more left to bring back until I have my final set of villagers: Rolf and Hans.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

TL;DR? Sometimes, fishing can be a real pain in the butt. (Pardon my humor at the end, I'm easily amused) 


11/20
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 241,177 points, the same as last week. 
• Collected star fragments from the beach; in total, I found 7 regular frags, 2 large frags, and 2 Scorpio frags! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with my residents as I ran into them.
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Boomoid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Timmy also stopped by for a cup! 
• Grabbed a lot of fish bait from storage, and went fishing for collectible specimens...however, after 160 bags, 3 fishing rods breaking, and 4 unexpected pikes caught, all I'd managed to catch was a SINGLE golden trout. Even after making 40 EXTRA bait bags. Mood? Ruined.  Time? Wasted.  Hotel? Trivago.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/21
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; after tracking him down, I brought him three rosalia batesi beetles for a collectible. I'm very close to having every bug collectible in the game! 
• Chatted with my residents as I ran into them; primarily, Pekoe, who kept giving me random objects every time our paths crossed throughout the night. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Ended up hanging out with Francine at her house at her request. I won a suit of warrior armor off her in a card game, and was given a zap suit in thanks when it was time to leave. 
• Went about gathering up more clams and making more bait. I plan to try collectible specimen hunting again either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

11/22
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. However, I already had genuine copies of the four display pieces... so I bought some pipes and meters to keep him happy (I also finally realized his logo is supposed to be a gingko leaf, and I feel stupid for not having recognized it sooner).
• Took the rosalia batesi beetle model out of the mail. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Celeste at the counter! 
• Bought a golden soft-serve hat with the expressed intention of giving it to Pietro the next time he tries to nickname me "hashtag" (this makes strike two) . We do a little passive aggressive trollin'. If he keeps it up, he may get a brown one, but we'll wait and see. 
• Ordered items to customize with Reese and Cyrus at a later date. 
• Went about gathering more clams and making more bait. I have well over 200 bags again,  so we'll fish tomorrow. If I get up early enough, I may be able to bag some of the midday fish (which would be great, since I usually play in the afternoon).


----------



## xara

got burnt out again, but trying to get back into playing! 

 *august 1st* 
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA, the bank of nook, and reneigh
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, petri, reneigh and zoe and got a cheerleading uniform, a fishing vest, a bath-towel wrap and a victorian dress in return
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they had in stock today
৶ꕤ७ bought an orange juice carton beverage and 10 pieces of orange wrapping paper from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ caught a suckerfish 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ dug up a drummoid and a bloopoid
৶ꕤ७ returned an item to reneigh for petri
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a froggy chair
৶ꕤ७ caught a cicada shell
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught several deep-sea creatures 
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into a dootoid and a tremoloid
৶ꕤ७ returned a lost bag to zoe, and she gave me a full-length dress with pearls as thanks
৶ꕤ७ got a wooden stool diy from sprinkle
৶ꕤ७ collected 3 summer shells off the beach
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ got a golden arowana model diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets, a ripped doctor’s coat and a velvet stool
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with wheat. all i did on this island was find and dig up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ crafted a flimsy watering can, a regular watering can and then a golden one
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, ordered colourful juice, iced coffee, ketchup fried rice, melon soda, a milkshake, miso ramen, nigirizushi and omurice from my hhp catalog, and found a suspicious cauldron diy 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and checked to see what kicks is selling this week
৶ꕤ७ bought a supermarket wall from saharah
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the carton beverage to the variations i’m missing


----------



## hoodathotit

Got out my oldest island that was last played on 1 October. Netted stuff, picked up stuff, sold stuff, got bored and turned it off. Looked at my other island that was last played on 12 August , didn't bother to turn it on and put it away. Maybe next year?


----------



## Elodie

I caught a damselfly and opened the café!


----------



## xara

*august 8th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a red-lily bag from agnes, and the food items i ordered from my hhp catalog
৶ꕤ७ redd was on my island today, so i stopped by his ship to see what he had for sale. he didn’t have anything i needed/wanted, though, much to his dislike lol
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they had for sale today
৶ꕤ७ bought medicine from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ harvested a couple of my palm trees
৶ꕤ७ made sugar, coconut cookies, coconut pudding, an orange tart, a cherry tart, a pear tart, an apple tart, pound cake and pancakes
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe, petri and goldie and got a tango dress, a cycling shirt and a tee with silicone bib in return
৶ꕤ७ reneigh was under the weather today, so i stopped by her house with some medicine, and she gave me a sprite costume as thanks
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a tockoid
৶ꕤ७ crafted an old-fashioned washtub
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ got a wooden-block wall clock diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a beach chair
৶ꕤ७ got a cherry wall diy from audie, a hanging terrarium diy from sprinkle, and a cardboard chair diy from beau
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to audie for goldie, and got a rose-print jacket in return
৶ꕤ७ caught a black bass
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming fireworks shows this month! 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a boot, red-hyacinth and yellow-hyacinth bags, a baggy shirt, brown iron-parquet flooring and a white hallway wall
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a vine/glowing moss island. all i did there was find and dig up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, ordered an iced coffee, ketchup fried rice, melon soda, pad krapow and spaghetti peperoncino from my hhp catalog, and found a vine crown diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a blue instrument case from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought an outdoor-window wall and a stage rug from saharah


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Got a bit sidetracked today, so I didn't get to check out Able's  But my fishing went well, so I can't say I'm upset! 


11/23
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif was here...but as usual, I ended up not buying anything. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with a few of my night-owl villagers as I ran into them, primarily Plucky and Francine. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Resumed the collectible specimen hunt. After another 150+ bags of bait, 3 more busted fishing rods, 2 more unexpected pikes, and a whopping total of 27 black bass disrupting the process, I caught two more golden trout (meaning I have an extra) as well as two Char! I only need one Char now! 
• Collected a few pinecones and maple leaves as I was fishing.


----------



## xara

*august 15th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a cute chair from audie, and the food items i ordered from my hhp catalog
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to reneigh, zoe, goldie and petri and got a nurse’s jacket, a drying rack, a jockey uniform and a simple-dots tee in return
৶ꕤ७ got a signpost diy from beau
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought a black copy machine from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ made pickled veggies, flour, clam chowder and cake salé
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a boioingoid
৶ꕤ७ caught a sea bass
৶ꕤ७ got a coconut milk recipe from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ collected a gyroid fragment off the beach
৶ꕤ७ petri asked me for a cicada, so i caught her a brown cicada, and she gave me a tee and towel in return 
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a bottled ship
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a sleeveless dress shirt, a sloppy bed, a baggy shirt, a red-tulip bag and 3 iron nuggets
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a rainy island! while there, i dug up a gyroid fragment and a tockoid, checked the beach for giant clams, and found a natural square table diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered my gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 73,100 bells for 29,971 poki, ordered a strawberry soda, tantanmen, a caprese sandwich set, an extravagant meal and a luncheon plate meal from my hhp catalog, and found a steel-frame wall diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought blue funny-face socks, a black botanical-print backpack, a blue satchel and a white jet pack from kicks
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what redd and saharah have for sale this week
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the copy machine to white


----------



## xara

*august 22nd* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, camo flooring from petri, a pen stand from my in-game mom, and the food items i ordered from my hhp catalog 
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe, reneigh, petri and goldie and got light wood-pattern flooring, dark wood-pattern flooring, a tropical hat and a layered polo shirt in return
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained a jockey uniform 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a summer shell and a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into a squeakoid and a tockoid 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ saharah was on my island today, so i tracked her down and bought a blue-design kitchen mat, a snowflake rug and a brown shaggy rug, and exchanged 5 tickets for a mysterious wall (which was an ancient wall)
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to beau for petri, and got a tank in return 
৶ꕤ७ caught a black bass
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming bug-off
৶ꕤ७ got an apple rug diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a baggy shirt, a stand mixer, a cedar sapling, a boot and a sea globe
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping and bought 3 tomato festival tees
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to shooting star island! while there, i made a few wishes, hit rocks for star and zodiac fragments, dug up a gyroid fragment, collected fragments off the beach, checked the beach for giant clams and found a sci-fi flooring diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ made veggie cookies, pumpkin cupcakes, carrot cake and pumpkin pound cake
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, ordered a western-style meal from my hhp catalog, and found a glowing-moss pointed cap diy 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a red pleather handbag and a pink beaded clasp purse from kicks
৶ꕤ७ got a golden vase diy from goldie and a peach dress diy from zoe


----------



## xara

*august 29th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and zoe, and the items i ordered from nook shopping and my hhp catalog
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to zoe, goldie, reneigh and petri and got a blue-paint wall, a diner uniform, a tee dress and a humidifier in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a summer shell and 2 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ caught a suckerfish
৶ꕤ७ made veggie cupcakes and a cherry pie
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained a typewriter 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a tockoid
৶ꕤ७ got a foxtail diy from sprinkle and an apple chair diy from reneigh
৶ꕤ७ got a windflower fan diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for audie’s birthday on the 31st
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a used fountain firework 
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. as always, all i did was find and dig up a gyroid fragment, and check the beach for giant clams lol
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a project table diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a green clutch from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought an operating-room wall from saharah


----------



## cherrytheone

Ehh not much. I only got to play for a few minutes today.
I logged on, changed my clothes to a cute fall outfit, and gave fossil presents to Hornsby, Tex, and Marina for their photos of course! Marina gave me a cute paperboy hat and I decided to wear it. Tex gave me a sweater I didn't like and I don't remember what Hornsby gave me . I then wandered around for a few mins shaking some trees. Got a few bells and acorns, but mostly sticks (ugh). I hit some rocks but didn't find the money rock due to my short attention span. I walked over to Able Sisters and bought an orange plover dress that went well with my new hat. Then I went to Nooks Cranny and bought some things on sale (paper chain garland, creepy skeleton, and customization kits) - then I logged off. I still got to talk to some villagers even tho it was a short session.  (edited because I accidentally pressed submit lol)


----------



## Elodie

Finally got my online subscription going again so I'm able to trade and visit folks.


----------



## zissou

This is technically from last night, but I finished the rough outline of a residential neighborhood in my town, and found a place to build a long faux-bridge with iron jail bars. I’m planning on putting my museum on the other side.

️ Also found a place to put my campsite, and moved it there! I’ve been doing a lot of time traveling for terraforming and redecorating. No regrets. 

 Moved around a lot of flowers to try and minimize their number while maximizing impact. I sound ridiculous but honestly it makes sense to me. So … many… white… hyacinths.

 Re-introduced myself to some of my villagers. I’ll be time traveling back to summer for redecorating purposes soon, so we’ll have to go through this again. Sigh…

 Started a new version of my island journal! I’m really excited about it, and am having fun with it.


----------



## xara

*september 5th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the bank of nook, the HHA, and goldie
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to zoe, petri, reneigh and goldie and got a gas range, a pyjama dress, a cavalier shirt and a cordless phone in return
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought a special hanging sign and 10 pieces of mint wrapping paper from nook’s, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ caught a salmon and learned the carpaccio di salmone recipe!
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a bloopoid
৶ꕤ७ got a fruit wreath diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ caught a flea off of whitney
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a white-hyacinth bag
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a plain summer island. while there, i found and dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a steel-frame wall diy
৶ꕤ७ buried the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a golden dishes diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and checked to see what kicks has for sale this week
৶ꕤ७ bought 2 ice-cream-shoppe walls and a red exquisite rug from saharah
৶ꕤ७ completed a nook mile+ achievement
৶ꕤ७ cornimer is back, so i talked to him and got 4 acorns from him
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the hanging sign to the variations i’m missing
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ went diving to catch a sweet shrimp — caught one after 20 mins or so! i sold all the other creatures i caught to the twins after


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I certainly hadn't expected to fall behind on my posts like this  I do hope everyone who celebrated Thanksgiving enjoyed ur, and I also hope y'all had a good weekend! Festive season is officially upon us! 


11/24 (Happy Turkey Day!)
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Caught some maple leaves.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Went collectible specimen hunting, using up the rest of my bait. Managed to catch the third pop-eyed goldfish I needed! (And an unexpected sturgeon) No neon tetras, however...
• Dug up more clams and stored up more bait to attempt catching the char and neon tetras again; I'm hoping I'll catch them BEFORE the 30th, but we'll have to wait and see. 
• Decided to help out Franklin even though I wouldn't get any rewards. I didn't go advice and beyond, but I did finish up each course in a surprisingly quick manner as compared to the last two times, which seemed to please him greatly. (Personally, I was more concerned with my own food  )
• Hit the final 'Angling for Perfection!' milestone after about 2.5 years of playing! 

11/25
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed ashore again. I got to look for his phone parts and for clams at the same time, so that was cool 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Ended up catching another sturgeon! Looks like I'll have plenty of things to sell C.J. the next time he visits! 
• Made even more fish bait, then called it for the night. I'm thinking I'll resume the hunt either tomorrow or Sunday, depending on when I wake up...

11/26
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Ska.
• Revived a geisha wig in the mail from Gulliver, this time in green. 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them.
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Forgot that Nook's Cranny was having a "Black Friday Sale", but Timmy happy reminded me. Tommy was happy to take the excess clutter in my inventory off of my hands. 
• Cleared the accumulated packages out of my mail, and then headed off to Harv's to customize them with Reese and Cyrus. Also visited Kicks and Saharah while I was at it, and recieved 9 acorns from Cornimer.
• Dug up more clams and made more bait. Ran low on energy in the process, so I decided to postpone my hunt to tomorrow.


----------



## xara

*september 12th* 
৶ꕤ७ received a phone call from timmy about the stuff i put in the drop-off box
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, a cushion from my in-game mom, and oval glasses from sprinkle 
৶ꕤ७ dug up an aluminoid and a twangoid
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to reneigh, zoe, petri and goldie and got a checkered sweater vest, a simple visiting kimono, an edo-period merchant outfit and an open track jacket in return
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ caught a king salmon 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ made seafood salad and carpaccio di salmone
৶ꕤ७ caught 4 salmons and learned the poke, salmon bagel sandwich and salmon sandwich recipes! i finally have all fish recipes! 
৶ꕤ७ crafted a flimsy fishing rod and a regular fishing rod
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a bloopoid
৶ꕤ७ got a lily record player diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for whitney’s birthday on the 17th
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed an analog kitchen scale, a yellow-tulip bag and a white-hyacinth bag
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a summer island. while there, i found and dug up a gyroid fragment, found a giant clam on the beach, and found a wooden-mosaic wall diy
৶ꕤ७ buried the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a rope-net wall diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought olive sheer socks from kicks
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what saharah has for sale this week
৶ꕤ७ spoke to cornimer and got 4 acorns from him
৶ꕤ७ got a stacked magazines diy from audie


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Remembered to post this time! 


11/27 (short day) 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 241,177 points, the same as last week. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran across them. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Nook himself stepped in for a cup, too!
• Went fishing again...but didn't catch a single specimen  instead, I now have two more golden trout to sell.


----------



## xara

*september 19th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and double-bridge glasses from whitney
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up a stelloid and a squeezoid
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, zoe, petri and reneigh and got a plain do-rag, zoe’s photo!! , an ancient sashed robe and a folding chair in return
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought 10 pieces of chartreuse wrapping paper from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ zoe asked me for a river fish, so i gave her a pre-caught dorado, and she gave me a collarless coat in return
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a dootoid
৶ꕤ७ got a pile of cardboard boxes diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming bug-off
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets, 2 cedar saplings, a sapling, a nearly busted radio and 3 pieces of clay
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with sugarcane. all i did on this island was find and dig up a gyroid fragment, and check the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 75,000 bells for 30,000 poki, and found a glowing-moss balloon diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought an orange pleather handbag and a blue asian-style clasp purse from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a blue stripes rug from saharah
৶ꕤ७ spoke to cornimer and got 4 acorns from him
৶ꕤ७ got a terrarium diy from goldie
৶ꕤ७ customized zoe’s photo and added it to my photo wall


----------



## xara

*september 26th* 
৶ꕤ७ completed a nook mile+ achievement
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and reneigh
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought medicine from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to petri and reneigh and got a floating-biotope planter and a fedora in return
৶ꕤ७ goldie was sick today, so i brought her some medicine and she gave me a flashy hairpin as thanks
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a petaloid
৶ꕤ७ caught an ocean sunfish
৶ꕤ७ collected a gyroid fragment off the beach
৶ꕤ७ got a seafood pizza recipe from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ gave zoe permission to move away. i’m going to miss her, but i’m ready to see a new face around the island :’) 
৶ꕤ७ returned something to audie for petri, and got some warrior armour in return 
৶ꕤ७ caught a mantis
৶ꕤ७ comforted petri after she and agnes got into an argument 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a ripped doctor’s coat, a hamster cage and a screen wall
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i found and dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a dharma diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 63.8k bells for 29.9k poki, and found a glow-in-the-dark stickers diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a black schoolbag from kicks
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what saharah is selling this week
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and got 4 acorns from him
৶ꕤ७ got a key holder diy from agnes


----------



## xara

*october 3rd* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the bank of nook and the HHA, a jack’s portrait from jack, a tea cozy from my in-game mom, and paw slippers from margie
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to reneigh, goldie and petri and got a delivery jacket, mariachi clothing and petri’s photo in return!! 
৶ꕤ७ reneigh told me she lost her notebook, so i went looking for it and found it near my park area. i returned it to her, and she gave me a soccer-uniform top as thanks
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into an oinkoid and a rattloid
৶ꕤ७ sprinkle taught me how to make spooky cookies! i finally have every recipe!
৶ꕤ७ zoe’s moving out today, so i stopped by her house to say goodbye :’)
৶ꕤ७ collected a gyroid fragment off the beach
৶ꕤ७ got a steel flooring diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming fishing tourney
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed some stripe flooring and a dirty tank top
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a regular island. while there, i found and dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found an ironwood low table diy 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a glowing-moss hood diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and checked to see what kicks has for sale this week
৶ꕤ७ bought 2 greenhouse walls from saharah
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and he gave me 4 acorns 
৶ꕤ७ got a paw-print doorplate diy from audie and a nice branch diy from goldie
৶ꕤ७ customized petri’s photo and added it to my photo wall


----------



## xara

*october 10th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a snowflake umbrella from audie
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ caught an orchid mantis
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie and reneigh and got a desert outfit and a jockey’s helmet in return
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 3 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ got 5 orange pumpkins from reneigh
৶ꕤ७ completed a nook mile+ achievement
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into a squeakoid and a boioingoid
৶ꕤ७ picked a gyroid fragment up off the beach
৶ꕤ७ got a deer decoration diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ kicks was visiting my island today, so i stopped by his stand and bought a black/white striped basket bag from him
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets, 3 pieces of clay, a white botanical-tile wall, a blue-striped wall and dark herringbone flooring
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to an autumn island. while there, i collected some mushrooms, acorns and pinecones, found and dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams and found a pine bonsai tree diy 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 66.6k bells for 29.9k poki, and found a glowing-moss headband diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and checked the authenticity of what redd is selling (sadly both paintings were fake lol)
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what saharah is selling this week
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and got 4 acorns
৶ꕤ७ went island hopping and invited shino on my 12th nmt!!! the only dreamie i was missing! 
৶ꕤ७ got a new nickname (guacamole) from beau. some of the nicknames in this game are so weird lol
৶ꕤ७ got a hyacinth lamp diy from agnes


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night, but finished up earlier today to compensate Today's progress certainly makes up for it!


11/28
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Roald the Penguin! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran across them.
• Found Label in the plaza. I have no idea how, but I passed her Sporty challenge with flying colors, and recieved a pair of Labelle sunglasses in thanks. 
• Deposited a LOT of  bells into savings...
• Plucky was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. I still want her to stick around at least for Xmas and New Year's. 
• Dug up more clams, made more fish bait. 
• Made some wishes on a few stars that fell! 

11/29
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was visiting today; I got to catalogue a few things I didn't have yet. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Chatted with my residents as I ran into them. 
• Got an earlier start today, so I went fishing. Managed to catch the two neon tetras I still needed! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Found exactly two star fragments 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Waited for it to get later, then returned to fishing. After three more broken fishing rods, an unexpected Pike, and an extra golden trout, I caught the last Char I needed! This means that all three of my specimen quotas for November are complete!  And just in time, too!
• A little bit of fishing on the pier also got me the last Tuna I needed!  (...but now I have to wait pretty much until spring before I can catch what I'm still missing...  ) Overall, today's fishing was VERY successful! 
• Went home and ended up having an impromptu visit from Patty.
• Decided to pick out and wrap gifts for my residents. I'll deliver them tomorrow.


----------



## xara

*october 17th* 
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and cat grass from petri 
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ isabelle informed me that we have a campsite visitor today, so i went to see who it was — it was dizzy! he’s very cute, so i feel bad that i’ll be kicking him out shortly to invite quinn xD
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to reneigh and goldie and got a fast-food cap and orange retro flooring in return 
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ welcomed shino to the island! <3 i’m so happy that i have her! 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ dug up a petaloid and a bwongoid
৶ꕤ७ made poke, a salmon sandwich and a salmon bagel sandwich 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into an aluminoid and a chic clatteroid!
৶ꕤ७ got 5 orange pumpkins from sprinkle
৶ꕤ७ got a tulip surprise box diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for petri’s upcoming birthday (sadly she won’t be on my island for it) 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a dirty tank top, a white-hyacinth bag, a garden gnome, a sapling and a cardboard box
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ scanned quinn’s amiibo to invite her to the campsite for the 3rd time (sorry dizzy lol), crafted her an iron shelf, and she gave me a steampunk dress in return. i was able to convince her to move in after, and she’ll be replacing petri!
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ stopped by petri’s house to say goodbye to her :’)
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour, and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. all i did there was find and dig up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 69.7k bells for 29.9k poki, and found a glowing-moss rug diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and invited shino to obtain her poster 
৶ꕤ७ bought a purple randoseru from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a genuine valiant statue from redd
৶ꕤ७ bought a museum wall and 2 berry-chocolates floorings from saharah
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer, and he gave me 5 acorns
৶ꕤ७ got a shell music box diy from audie


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Ended up playing pretty late today, so I didn't get to go shopping at all...


11/30 (very short day) 
• Chatted with my residents as I tracked them down. Took a little while to find everyone, but still managed it 
• Delivered the gifts! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Isabelle had given us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach...but I admittedly forgot to check on him.


----------



## maria110

I time traveled to snow season and put some finishing touches on my new island outdoor decorations for the holidays. I acquired more castle items and had Cyrus change them all to the ivory color and made a sort of medieval walled city around resident services, the shops, and the four villager houses that are all at the front of the island between the rivers near the airport. I found a custom path border that isn't holiday specific--it's white flowers and little red and white mushrooms--but it looks nice on the in-game brick paths in that area. This is probably the nicest build I've ever done and I'm pretty happy with it. 

Colton, Reneigh, and Raymond are all back on the island and their houses have yard areas with flowers chosen just for them--red tulips, green mums, and white tulips for Colton; a mix of black and white flowers for Reneigh; and red, blue, gold, and purple flowers for Raymond.


----------



## Lullabynny

I have now completely flattened my island and am getting ready to terraform. Going to TT so Alfonso's house is out of the way. This has been a grueling week long process more or less because I didnt want to TT due to turnips. (Theyre sold now. Price was bad >_>)

Moved my flower nursery over by Raymond's house and fenced them. Preparing to grow a bunch of hybrids. Hoping I get blue roses.


----------



## Imbri

A new season, so taking down the fall decorations. I don't want to put snowy stuff out until snow sticks, so I'm starting with changing color schemes for now.


----------



## Rosch

Rosch said:


> Update: Stitches left and I have Curt. Only two more left to bring back until I have my final set of villagers: Rolf and Hans.


Update: I said goodbye to Snake and finally got Rolf. Hans is the only one left. Hopefully I get him before Toy Day.


----------



## Elodie

Made progress in the DLC. I've only had it for a week or so.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

We're in the home stretch of the year, folks! Whoooo! ❄❄



12/1
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was in town today! After finding his Small-fry Fishing Challenge, I brought him my three pop-eyed goldfish for a collectible, and then sold him all of the extra fish I'd caught during specimen hunting; long story short, I made BANK  Also ended up catching a needed Pond Smelt in the process! 
• Chatted with my residents as I ran across them. Found Rhonda eyeing the Punkish Peacoat on display at Able's; with how cold it's been getting, I hope she seriously considered getting it...
• Recieved a hand-knit sweater in the mail from ingame Mom...but it was practically Pepto Bismol Pink (I am NOT a big fan of pink)  
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Witnessed a conversation between Kitty and Rex; bless the lazy lion's big heart and little brain, he couldn't remember what J stood for in PB&J. Kitty was flabbergasted to say the least. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Decided to check out some custom designs for the heck of it. I'm itching to design something myself, but still can't decide on what to do...


----------



## xara

*october 24th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and goldie, and the genuine valiant statue i bought from redd
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie and reneigh and got a viking helmet and a pendulum clock in return 
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought 11 pieces of black wrapping paper from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ made carrot scones and pumpkin scones
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into an oinkoid
৶ꕤ७ got a butter churn diy from whitney and a log garden lounge diy from sprinkle
৶ꕤ७ got a classic-library wall diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ collected a gyroid fragment off the beach
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for shino’s birthday coming up! 
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets, 3 saplings, pink-paint flooring, an office cabinet and a cardboard box
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ scanned cephalobot’s amiibo to invite him to the campsite for the 1st time, crafted him an acoustic guitar, and he gave me a bekasab robe in return. he’s so cute 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with wheat. all i did there was find and dig up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop, exchanged 63.8k bells for 29.9k poki, and found a cave diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and invited quinn to obtain her poster. i also invited shino so that i could model some clothes on her 
৶ꕤ७ ordered shino a white/yellow/red colourful striped sweater for her birthday 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what kicks and saharah have for sale this week
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and got 5 acorns from him 
৶ꕤ७ got 5 orange pumpkins from audie


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night, my bad 


12/2 (late day) 
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; after tracking him down, I gave him three citrus Long-horned beetles for a collectible. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Tockoid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings. 
• Began putting away all of the mushroom and other fall-themed furniture. 
• Ended up having Mathilda over for a visit. Won a balmacaan coat off of her in a card game. She seemed to have a blast. 

12/3
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Slack-Key. 
• Took the citrus long-horned beetle model out of the mail. Also recieved a thank-you gift from Mathilda for having her over: a traditional tea set. 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran across them. 
• Crafted items to sell from excess supplies in my inventory. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Rock update: it reappeared in the park, in a spot I forgot to re-cover with clover patterns. Hit it for materials, then broke it and covered the spot. Hoping once again for it to reappear where I want it to...
• Finished storing the fall furniture, started setting up festive decorations (I'm planning to try and decorate better this year).


----------



## xara

*october 31st* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and agnes, and the sweater i ordered for shino for her birthday 
৶ꕤ७ dug up a squeakoid and a bendoid
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to reneigh and goldie and got a red-brick wall and a moroccan dress in return
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ made a peach tart, sugar and a peach pie
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a tin bucket
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s and bought a new slingshot
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into a boomoid and a sproingoid
৶ꕤ७ today was shino’s birthday, so of course i stopped by her house to celebrate with her! quinn was celebrating with her (my newest villagers together ), and they looked so cute! i gave shino her present (a red/white/yellow colourful striped sweater), and she loved it! 
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for halloween (today lol)
৶ꕤ७ got an iron hanger stand diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a rice cooker, a yellow-hyacinth bag, 3 iron nuggets and a sapling
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ scanned cephalobot’s amiibo to invite him to the campsite for the 2nd time, crafted him a plate armour, and he gave me an attus robe in return 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a rainy island. while there, i found and dug up a squeezoid and a gyroid fragment, found and picked up 2 giant clams, caught an olive flounder and found a peach wall diy 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought a light brown meeting-room table, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate and found a peach chair diy 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a red furoshiki bag, a white logo paper bag and a red randoseru from kicks
৶ꕤ७ checked the authenticity of the wild painting left half redd was selling, but sadly it’s a fake lol 
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what saharah has for sale this week
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and got an acorn from him
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the meeting-room table to the variations i’m missing


----------



## zissou

This is from last night, but that was technically this morning (oops).

 Scrounged all of my hoarded holiday materials from storage and built gift piles and big festive trees until my virtual hands bled. Does everything look ugly in the late autumn color scheme? Yes. Was it worth it? Yes, yes, yes. 

 Found and returned Frett’s lost planner on my travails. Overhead Portia flirting with him. He was confused and alarmed.

 Marina, bless her heart, tried to visit my house again, and scrambled out once she saw the roaches. She later invited me to hers, and I ended up buying her dresser just to make her feel special.  Like yes, girl, I’ve never seen a wooden dresser quite like yours!!

 Redid the area around Marina’s house to make it more spacious. I’m still not 100% sure if I like it, but I’ll move her house back there and we’ll see if it sticks.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

I cashed in some Nook Miles for 12 Bell Tickets today and got the Custom Design Pathway Option. Also bought a floor lamp and a counter chair for my house. I customized a few items as well.


----------



## LuchaSloth

After being absent for months, I decided to really get back into playing last night. Played for hours before bed. Did a whole lot of island maintenance. Collecting cluttered and pointless items, digging of unwanted flowers (still so many to go). Soon it will be time to do some terraforming again. I'm determined to finally get things the way I want them. - I'm also determined to FINALLY get a festive tree this year. How they never just made this a purchasable item is beyond me...but, I have tried every season since release to actually get the recipe and still never have. Sure, I could have obtained one by trading for one. I could have also time traveled. But...I just wanted to obtain one naturally. That said, if it still seems like I can't find one before Christmas, I may resort to time traveling anyway.


----------



## Beechen

Yesterday and today I really focused on decorating. I did a huge chunk of terraforming and laying out my orchard/park. My main focus at the moment is creating the gardens for where the villager houses are supposed to be in the end. 
Also I'm bullying my least favourite villager because I'd love to get Maple on my island instead. 
I've been playing since September and I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/4 (there were flurries today!)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 241,177 points, the same as last week. 
• Changed into warmer clothing and put on a hood. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them. 
• Found a lost purse near Resident services; after asking around, I was able to get it back to its owner: Mathilda. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Decided to clean out some space in my design collection, and ended up starting a new dress design for the heck of it.


----------



## xara

*november 7th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the bank of nook, the HHA and whitney, and a humidifier from shino as thanks for her birthday present 
৶ꕤ७ caught an old tire
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to goldie and reneigh and got a flight-crew uniform and a modern office chair in return
৶ꕤ७ caught an orchid mantis 
৶ꕤ७ collected a flat mushroom from under a tree
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures, and gave a scallop to pascal in exchange for a pearl
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a white study carrel!
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into an oinkoid
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s to buy a flimsy shovel
৶ꕤ७ crafted a regular shovel and a golden shovel
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ got a garden bench diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a sloppy sofa, aqua tile flooring, an old tire, 3 pieces of clay and a boot
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to vine/glowing moss island. while there, i checked the beach for giant clams (found 1), and found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought a green wheat field, checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a vine crown diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought berry red sheer socks and a grey simple backpack from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a genuine wild painting left half from redd
৶ꕤ७ bought a grey brick rug from saharah
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and got 9 acorns
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the study carrel and wheat field to the variations i’m missing
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ caught a black bass


----------



## LuchaSloth

Did a lot of small but necessary things to further my island makeover. 

My boardwalk section and main entrance look a lot better now.


----------



## xara

*november 14th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the HHA and reneigh, and the genuine wild painting left half i bought from redd
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to reneigh, shino and goldie and got a soup kettle, a windbreaker and a comedian’s outfit in return
৶ꕤ७ collected a flat mushroom and a skinny mushroom from under my trees
৶ꕤ७ completed a nook mile+ achievement
৶ꕤ७ caught a mantis
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach 
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a rattloid
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a robo antennae
৶ꕤ७ returned something to goldie for shino, and got a suit with stand-up collar as thanks
৶ꕤ७ got an ironwood cupboard diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ collected a gyroid fragment off the beach
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed purple camo flooring, a nearly busted radio, culottes and red dot flooring
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a summer island. while there, i checked the beach for giant clams (found 1), and found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a vine outfit diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a beige square shoulder bag from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a genuine valiant statue from redd
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what saharah has for sale this week
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and got 4 acorns
৶ꕤ७ got a cherry rug diy from sprinkle


----------



## xara

*november 21st* 
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA, the genuine valiant statue i bought from redd, a lively kitchen mat from my in-game mom, and hand-knit socks from margie
৶ꕤ७ caught 9 maple leaves 
৶ꕤ७ crafted a flimsy net and a regular net
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit/giant clams to reneigh, shino and goldie and got fishing waders, a sweetheart tank and shirt and a firefighter uniform in return
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ collected a flat mushroom from under a tree
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ bought 10 pieces of gold wrapping paper from nook’s
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up 2 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a caprese sandwich set
৶ꕤ७ completed some nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into a clatteroid and a scatteroid
৶ꕤ७ customized the clatteroid to cool and the scatteroid to green
৶ꕤ७ collected a gyroid fragment off the beach
৶ꕤ७ got a tall garden rock diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for turkey day coming up
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a sloppy bed, pastel puzzle flooring, a baggy shirt and an old tire
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i found and dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found a log extra-long sofa diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a suspicious cauldron diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a veggie-print eco bag and a grey schoolbag from kicks
৶ꕤ७ checked the authenticity of the wild painting right half redd is selling, but sadly it’s a fake 
৶ꕤ७ bought a bone entrance mat from saharah
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and got 6 acorns


----------



## xara

*november 28th* 
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA and a ski mask from sprinkle
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, shino, quinn and reneigh and got a changing room, a folding floor lamp, a fan palm and an ancient sashed robe in return
৶ꕤ७ collected a rare mushroom and a skinny mushroom from under a tree 
৶ꕤ७ caught an orchid mantis
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried the other day; they grew into a tockoid and a twangoid
৶ꕤ७ dug up a tremoloid and a stelloid
৶ꕤ७ got a flat garden rock diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got 5k bells
৶ꕤ७ returned something to reneigh for quinn, and got an earbuds combo as thanks
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for nook’s black friday sale
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets, a sloppy table, a used fountain firework, torn pants and a dirty tank top
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a crop island with tomatoes. while there, i checked the beach for giant clams and found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and bought a light blue cruiser bike, exchanged 68.1k bells for 29.9k poki, and found a glowing-moss statue diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and checked to see what kicks is selling this week
৶ꕤ७ bought an orange moroccan-style wall from saharah
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and got 8 acorns
৶ꕤ७ had cyrus customize the cruiser bike to the variations i’m missing


----------



## Bobbo

Not really accomplished, but discovered, I accidentally left a lost item (a book) in my pockets for two days. It was in the bottom right and I just never paid attention to it, amongst doing other things. 

On the 3rd day, I went to give it to the villager who lost it, and while it was in my pocket, when I clicked on it, I got the response, “what is this, again?” or something of the sort. I tried to give it to the villager and that option was no longer available. I left it on one of the log benches overnight to see if it would vanish, but the next day, it was still there!

I put it in my pockets again, and received the same message. So, I took it home and I have it sitting on my end table.


----------



## xara

*december 5th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the bank of nook and the HHA, and a white-lily bag from audie
৶ꕤ७ dug up my daily fossils and 1k bell bag
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily tree branches and stone
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to reneigh, goldie, quinn and shino and got a flashy hairpin, an áo dài, an emblem blazer and an old commoner’s kimono in return 
৶ꕤ७ plucked my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ checked able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what shells were washed up on the beach and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon and got a full-length dress with pearls
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ made spooky cookies
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ dug up a boioingoid and a sproingoid
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to margie for reneigh, and got a boa parka as thanks
৶ꕤ७ got a log chair diy from margie, a fancy lily wreath diy from sprinkle, and a wooden table mirror diy from agnes
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried the other day; it grew into a ringoid
৶ꕤ७ quinn asked me for a fish from the ocean, so i gave her a pre-caught hammerhead shark, and she gave me a full-length maid gown in return 
৶ꕤ७ dug up an unwanted flower 
৶ꕤ७ placed down a transparent design to prevent anymore flowers from growing in that spot
৶ꕤ७ got a gold-screen wall diy from my daily diy bottle and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ checked the recycling bin; claimed a green intricate wall, 3 iron nuggets, a nearly busted radio, a cedar sapling and 2 recycled-paper bundles
৶ꕤ७ claimed my daily bonus nook miles 
৶ꕤ७ checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious tour and kapp’n took me to a default island. while there, i found and dug up a gyroid fragment, checked the beach for giant clams, and found a bamboo basket diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning and checked the shop and today’s bells to poki exchange rate, and found a glowing-moss flooring diy
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island and bought a light brown basket bag from kicks
৶ꕤ७ bought a fake valiant statue from redd
৶ꕤ७ checked to see what saharah has for sale this week
৶ꕤ७ talked to cornimer and got 9 acorns


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Forgot to post last night 


12/5
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. I unfortunately already had genuine copies of each of his show pieces, though,  so I bought one of the furniture pieces to keep him happy. 
• Recieved an academic painting in the mail from Rex. Not only was there already a genuine one on display at the museum, but this one was also fake. 
• Chatted with my residents as I ran into them. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from  yesterday; retrieved a Laseroid! Also found an Oinkoid and a another Laseroid that popped up from yesterday's flurries. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Kitty was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change her mind. Not quite ready for her to go yet. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Celeste at the counter!
• Did a little more work on the new dress design. It's slowly turning into an okay monster-girl cosplay.

12/6
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed skunk out. 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Finished up the dress design, put it on, and then continued to tweak details here and there until I was happy with how it looked. It's completely accurate, but it's close, and I didn't do too badly on the shading either. 
• Made the face-paint and brows to go with the cosplay, put on black ballet slippers and stockings, and added white body paint and gray contacts. Also changed my hair to black.
• Once I was happy with thre result, I did a small photo-shoot in my room. Overall, I'm actually rather pleased with it!  (this took maybe 2 hours total)
• Decided to start up a second design after I changed back into normal clothes and removed all of the makeup.


----------



## nageki

haven't posted (or had anything eventful happen) in a while but i finally caught a giant snakehead and completed my entire museum! hyped!!
also gave dobie a camo t-shirt and he hates it so much he didn't give me a return gift lol. wear the shirt grampa


----------



## Khaelis

I accomplished the feat of finding some motivation to start up my island finally. Now I just need to waste six hours being picky about my island's starting layout. 

Man, I've been super inactive. Eugh.


----------



## xara

finally, after a year, i’m _finally_ caught up to present day.  remind me to never go on hiatus again lol.

 *december 6th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from beau and the fake valiant statue i bought from redd yesterday
৶ꕤ७ pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 22 stones, 10 iron nuggets, 2 pieces of clay, a gold nugget and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the tree branches on the ground
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers; gave wrapped fruit to reneigh, quinn, shino and goldie and got a stadiometer, a sheep costume, a diner uniform and a full-length dress with pearls in exchange
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my 4 daily fossils
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s to see what’s for sale today; unfortunately nothing of interest lol
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s and bought 10 pieces of light-blue wrapping paper
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells have washed up today, and found + picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a wallopoid
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ found my daily diy bottle on the beach, and it contained a spare golden plate armour diy
৶ꕤ७ participated in my 1st group stretching session! i don’t have a joy-con controller, so i couldn’t play using body movement, and i definitely wasn’t in sync with everyone else, but it was still fun! even brewster came out to participate :’p
৶ꕤ७ stopped by resident services
° checked the recycling bin
° collected my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
° checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to vine/glowing moss island
° found and dug up a gyroid fragment
° checked the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried + watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
° checked the shop
° checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate
° changed my uniform
° found my daily diy bottle on the beach, it contained a spare rose wreath diy
° designed a pink palace vacation home for stella. i haven’t designed any in a while, so i wasn’t expecting to like whatever i came up with, but i actually think the final result was quite cute! stella was very pleased with it as well.  afterwards, i received 15k poki for my work
° unlocked the hospital facility, and began working on it! i designed the exterior and interior for it, chose the staff, and named it after my late kitty, zeva. i got a little lazy with the examination room lol, but overall i’m happy with it! i earned 25k poki for my work afterwards
° ordered a white arched reception counter, a green cold sleep pod, an ekg machine, a grey office chair and an operating-room cart from my hhp catalog
° stopped by the hospital for fun, and got an examination done by the doctor (deirdre). i told her i have a headache, and she gave me a bandage for it (LOL)
° collected all the glowing moss and vines that have accumulated over the last several months
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
° talked to cornimer and got 6 acorns from him


----------



## Corrie

This is for last night but I turned half of my island's paths from stone to dirt. I'm bored of the stone and kinda want to go back to the 'OG' roots.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Got on too late to visit either store  oops


12/7 (late day) 
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; after tracking him down, I brought him three Chars for a collectible. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them. 
• Headed home and decided to do more work on my second dress design. Got some good shading done! Though I do wish sometimes we had more pixels to work with 
• Was unexpectedly visited by Gayle, who gave me an orange. I ended up winning a clean-room suit off of her in a card game. Overall, she seemed to have fun, and that's good enough for me


----------



## xara

*december 7th* 
৶ꕤ७ bought the last 4 diys i needed from a wonderful seller; my diy/recipe collection is finally complete!
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a simple green bath mat from whitney, and the items i ordered from my hhp catalog yesterday
৶ꕤ७ hit rocks; got 17 stones, 10 iron nuggets, 8 pieces of clay and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nook mile+ tasks
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to reneigh, quinn, goldie and shino; got a pop-up toaster, a raincoat, a security uniform and a dress shirt in return
৶ꕤ७ picked up my daily fallen tree branches
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s and nook’s to see what they had for sale today; nothing of interest again
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed up today
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures, including a scallop, which i gave to pascal in exchange for a pearl
৶ꕤ७ reneigh informed me that agnes is sick, so i went back to nook’s to buy her medicine
৶ꕤ७ pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to sprinkle for quinn, and got a steampunk costume as thanks
৶ꕤ७ made flour, orange pound cake, orange pie and apple pie
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ crafted a rocking horse
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s again to sell stuff to the twins 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a squeezoid
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ went to agnes’ house to give her the medicine i bought her, and she gave me a racing outfit as thanks
৶ꕤ७ saharah was visiting my island today, so i tracked her down and bought a rough rug, a simple medium purple mat and a green shaggy rug, and exchanged 5 tickets for mysterious flooring (highway flooring)
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained a lighted display stand
৶ꕤ७ participated in my 2nd group stretching session! i wasn’t 100% in sync with everyone else, but i did better than yesterday! i also noticed that saharah, shino and goldie weren’t always in sync, either :’p
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
° checked the recycling bin; claimed a white-tulip bag
° claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
° checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to vine/glowing moss island
° checked the beach for giant clams
° found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
° checked the shop
° exchanged 61.2k bells for 29.9k poki
° designed a underwater palace vacation home for marina! i wasn’t feeling super creative tonight, but i think it turned out kind of cute! marina liked it, at least, and i earned 15k poki for my effort
° wardell was gone when i came back from marina’s vacation home, and i found him by the ocean. i of course sat with him, and he chatted with me about the sounds of life. i love he <3
° unlocked soundscapes for decorating on my own island
° stopped by my facilities to see if anything interesting was going on
° collected the vines and glowing moss that grew since yesterday 
° ordered a natural simple table, a grey sturdy office desk and a silver washbasin from my hhp catalog
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
° had cyrus customize a few items
° talked to cornimer and got 8 acorns from him
° withdrew bells from the ABD


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> I accomplished the feat of finding some motivation to start up my island finally. Now I just need to waste six hours being picky about my island's starting layout.
> 
> Man, I've been super inactive. Eugh.



Well, six hours might have been.. um.. quite the underestimate. But, hey, I finally found something I can work with! Ah-hah...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/8
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gulliver had washed ashore again. Didn't take too long to find the communicator pieces, thankfully. 
• Took the char model out of the mail. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Ended up catching the final pond smelt I needed for a collectible! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Went home and finished up my best dress, accessorized, and did a photo shoot to see  how it looked. Overall, it turned out better than I thought it was going to, for which I am relieved. 
• Picked out palettes for two new dress projects, having decided to do a few more after the success of the first two. Mostly, it's just to test my skills, but also just because I can


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Splatoon is going to be taking my attention for the weekend, but I'll do my best to remember to post anyway 


12/9 (day short due to BIG RUN) 
• Isabelle mentioned Label was in town; passed her Fairytale Fashion Challenge with flying colors, and recieved a Labelle dress in thanks. 
• Recieved a green Tam-O'-Shanter in the mail from Gulliver. 
• Found another gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Chatted with my residents as I came across them. Half of them weren't wearing clothing for the weather, so a trip to the Able Sisters to stock up is in my near future.
• Mathilda tried to give me the nickname "Dimples"...yeah, no. Just no. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Scatteroid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Found Don at the counter!


----------



## dumbbrunette

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


Finished decorating Lily’s yard! So happy with it


----------



## Imbri

I donated the final piece to my museum this morning! All exhibits are now complete!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/10 (snowing!)
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; later in the day, I attended the show, and he played K.K. Folk.
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label. 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran across them. 
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Flutteroid! 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Went home, got some more work done on one of my dress projects. My tablet with the reference materials I was using crashed when I was halfway done  but that aside, so far so good. 
• Decided to check out some more custom designs.


----------



## Khaelis

Well... managed to spent the last two days messing around on my new island and got my hands on a ton of NMTs via trading for em' and used them to find three villagers for the tutorial, and those villagers are: Skye, Shino and Bob! 

Decided to time travel only this one time to move them in ASAP. Once I unlock the Campsite in a couple days, I'll probably be moving in Jay, Quinn and Audie with their amiibo cards over the coming days.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/11
• Snow has finally blanketed the island! ❄
• Changed into more suitable winter clothing. 
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 241,177 points, the same as last week. 
• Chatted with my residents as I ran into them. Not enough of them were wearing suitable clothing for the weather...
• Rock update: no new appearances so far...
• Dug up a Bendoid and a Squeakoid that popped up from yesterday's snowfall. 
• Prepared the field outside the Museum for building snowmen!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.  Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Ended up having Gayle over for an impromptu visit at my house. She gave me a faux-fur hat, and I won a viking top off of her in a card game. (Why she wasn't wearing these herself is still beyond me). Overall, she seemed to have a good time,  and that made me happy. 
• Finished the third dress project, and I'm amazed that this one turned out alright, considering I had to improvise on the back of the dress. Onto number four...tomorrow.


----------



## Clock

Flattened my entrance a bit, because I'm trying to redo my whole island


----------



## Imbri

Last night:

Collected the art poster from the mail. Yay!

Built my first snowman.

Snow is sticking, so I pulled all the illuminated/ornament/snowy items out to decorate. The island is officially done up for the holidays.

Tonight I'll probably finish up changing the interior of my house for winter/holidays. I'm also working out what to give all my villagers for holiday gifts. I ordered reindeer sweaters, but now I'm not sure. I'll think it over this week.


----------



## NookSchnook

Bought evergreen tree boxes for my villagers. I'd shot one down from a balloon a couple of days ago and liked the look. Since I'm working out how to contain the suffocating flower metastasis on my island, I thought that would be ideal for helping out at their houses. Plus they look great in front of them.


----------



## stitchmaker

The last few days Sunset has had very good luck.
Yesterday both players received 100 turnips from Joan
Player 3 helped Gulliver and has 5 more to go.  Built a perfect snowboy.  

Main Player got a bad luck fortune yesterday and got the Zodiac Snake arrived in the mail today.  Completed the Zodiac collection.
Built another perfect snowboy.  Both Snowboys are next to the Frozen Bar by the beach.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Failed to post last night, but I still got some stuff done, so it evens out. In any case, I always take screenshots through the day so I can write an accurate post later! 



12/12
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gullivarrr had washed ashore again. Although I got to him late in the day (admittedly due to forgetting about it completely), it luckily didn't take very long to find his missing phone. 
• Recieved a thank-you gift from Gayle in the mail: a sewing project. 
• Rock update: reappeared on the field I cleared out specifically for making Snowboys. Since it turned out to be the money rock today, I'm glad I hit it before breaking it. 
• Started decorating for the snowy weather; there's now three-tiered snowmen everywhere. 
• Made the first perfect Snowboy of the year! ❄❄ LEZ GOOOOOOO 
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings...
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Also started up X-mas decorating! ❄❄
• Picked out and wrapped gifts to deliver tomorrow (my residents really need better winter clothes...)

12/13
• Isabelle mentioned that Label was visiting today... (UPDATE: I only remembered AFTER calling it a day. Oops.)
• Recieved a Pirate outfit in the mail from Gullivarrr, along with a frozen tree freon yesterday's snowboy.
• Discovered Rhonda had come down with a cold  I came back later with some medicine for her. 
• Tracked everyone down and delivered the gifts! (Rhonda did get hers too, I just ended up visiting her a lot today as a result)
• Rock update: appeared in the snowboy field again, just in a different spot from yesterday. Broke it again, hoping it'll show up elsewhere. 
• Made another perfect snowman, and recieved a large snowflake from the other ❄
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Isabelle also dropped by for a cup! 
• Went home and got some work done on the fourth dress project, which is definitely turning out to be the most difficult of the four. Hoping it'll look good once finished!


----------



## NookSchnook

Yesterday---

New villager: Pekoe (normal bear cub). If you consider the cub as mother to the bear, this makes the first time my island has two villagers of the reasonably same species. (We've had Paula [big sister bear] from the beginning.)

Weather: pleasant on my island, raining like hell on the mystery island to which Kapp'n took me.

Milestone: recipe for and made the golden slingshot.

Milestone number two: Axel (jock elephant) finally engaging a conversation having nothing to do with bodybuilding. (And you have to love an elephant whose profile resembles a potbelly stove obsessed with bodybuilding.)

Milestone number three: Caught my first arapaima and donated it to the museum, where this unique river fish now swims in a huge tank . . . with a durago and a piranha.


----------



## Licorice

Cleaned up my flowers after it snowed and redecorated my kitchen.


----------



## ~Kilza~

The major accomplishment is that I opened up my mail, which gave me the final model I needed from CJ. It was the very last item I needed for 100%* completion. It only took playing daily for 2 years and almost 9 months, but I finally did it.

* - As a note, I don't include posters/photos in this since ultimately, photos don't show up in your catalog and having the posters show in your catalog would require having all villagers on your island at some point or using amiibo cards to get them all, neither of which is really feasible for me.


----------



## Rosch

Rosch said:


> Update: I said goodbye to Snake and finally got Rolf. Hans is the only one left. Hopefully I get him before Toy Day.


Final villager update:

Zell left and I finally invited Hans back. My final 10 villager lineup is now complete and I was able to do it before Toy Day as I had hoped.
Sterling, Punchy, Rudy, Bob, Lobo, Curt, Rolf, Maple, Whitney, Hans


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

12/14
• Isabelle mentioned that Celeste was visiting today; after tracking her down, she gave me a set of instructions for crafting a lily wand!
• Discovered Kicks was set up in the plaza, so I bought him out as usual. 
• Recieved a frozen table in the mail from yesterday's snowboy. 
• Rock update: showed up in the open path south of the snowboy field. Broke it again. I'm beginning to wonder if it's ever going to pop back up in the place I want it to...
• Made another perfect snowman, and recieved 2 large snowflakes from the others. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Went home and finished up the final dress ❄ I had to stop there because if I kept nitpicking over every little detail, I was going to go insane. Spent the better half of an hour tweaking its corresponding makeup until it looked right. And since it was already snowy outside, I had the perfect set for a photoshoot. Big success! ❄❄
• Ended up with an impromptu visit from Pekoe...that lasted LITERALLY 10 seconds. I'm dead serious. It was the weirdest thing in Animal Crossing I've witnessed to date. She walked in, said hi, and then turned around, said goodbye, and took off. Here, there, gone. 
• Discovered Gayle was thinking about moving away; I was thankfully able to change her mind (phew!).


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Today's entry ended up short; the change in the weather's affecting my ability to do delicate motions without pain in my fingers...  I was wrapped up in AT LEAST three very thick blankets. 


12/15
• Isabelle spoke of the cedar trees being decorated; time to farm for ornaments again! 
• Recieved a frozen chair in the mail from yesterday's snowman. 
• Rock update: reappeared once again in the field, right next to yesterday's snowman. This is getting irritating. (Might just have to find a temporary spot for it until the snow melts...)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Had to track down the snowballs for today's snowboy, no thanks to the stinkin' rock, and had to roll them to the field all the way from Resident Services and through the airport gardens (to make sure they were big enough to survive rolling over multiple paths), but still managed to make a perfect snowman!  also recieved 3 large snowflakes from the others ❄❄❄


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Short and late day today, still really cold... ❄❄


12/16 (late day) 
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Dizzy the Elephant. Ended up playing a card game with him, and won a chef's outfit. 
• Recieved a frozen pillar in the mail from yesterday's snowboy. 
• Rock update: appeared in the path south of the snowboy field. Broke it again, but forgot to open up a temporary spot for; it it'll probably be back in the field again tomorrow. 
• Randomly recieved a festive wreath from Pietro. 
• Managed to make another perfect snowman, (I could've sworn I'd botched it, but was pleasantly surprised) and recieved three large snowflakes from the others. ❄❄❄
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster.


----------



## Shawna

I have actually been doing this for the past few days now, but I've been putting together a birthday surprise for my best friend.  You see, it is his birthday technically today (it's passed midnight).  So later on after we've have had our sleep, he will come by my island to pick it up.


----------



## Cirice

I reseted my island two days ago - today I got the campsite up, dived for my first crabs and gifted fruits to all my villagers ! I've also finally put away the original bed and lamp Nook gives us when we set up our tents, but couldn't bear to sell them so they're stored in my house storage now hehe


----------



## Shawna

Had my BFF come to my island and pick up his birthday presents I got for him <333


----------



## Pokeking

Tonight, I got my Nook mile achievement for the 100th KK Slider performance. There are still plenty of achievement to get though like the golden axe one.


----------



## xara

“i’ll never go on hiatus again” *proceeds to stop playing for 10 days*

 *december 8th* 
৶ꕤ७ traded some diys to a friend <3
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers and gave wrapped fruit to goldie, quinn, reneigh and shino; got a samurai hakama, a cold-country dress, a full-length maid gown and a track jacket in exchange 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from reneigh and the items i ordered from my hhp catalog yesterday
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 6 pieces of clay, 18 stones, 9 iron nuggets, 1 gold nugget! and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ isabelle informed me that we have a visitor at the campsite today, so i stopped by to see who it was — it was merry! i didn’t invite her, but she’s so so cute! one of my favourite cat and peppy villagers 
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able sisters to check what they had for sale today; nothing of interest again lol
৶ꕤ७ went to nook’s cranny and bought 10 pieces of green wrapping paper 
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells have washed up on shore today and picked up 2 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ made a mixed-fruits crepe, fruit-topped pancakes, pear pie and a mixed-fruits pie
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ crafted a birdbath
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s cranny to sell stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ returned an item to reneigh for quinn
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a rumbloid
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ went through my cooking recipes and favourited the ones i haven’t made yet — i only need to cook the carpaccio di marlin blu and i’ll have made every recipe! 
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained a tree’s bounty lamp diy
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services 
• checked the recycling bin
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a default island
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams (found 1)
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate
• designed a cooking vacation home for bam! his prompt didn’t inspire me much, but overall i’m happy with how it turned out! kept it simple but cute today, and earned 15k poki for my efforts
• ordered a natural wood long folding table from my hhp catalog
• received an underwater wall from marina, and a pink rose rug from stella as thanks for designing their vacation homes the other day
• collected the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
• talked to cornimer and got 9 acorns from him
• had cyrus customize a few items


----------



## Imbri

Finished buying Midwinter sweaters. I'm going to give those to my villagers this year instead of the reindeer ones.

Made a perfect snowboy. I have all the items, so this year I'll probably amuse myself by creating weirdly proportioned ones. 

Got the 30x miles achievement for stretching. I keep forgetting about that and need to complete it. I want the emotes.

Cleaned up all the branches, weeds, etc.

I'll hit the shops and check in with villagers this evening.


----------



## NookSchnook

Today's accomplishment---surviving Saturday's Bug-Off!! (Decorating the island further with ornamental trees didn't hurt, either.)

Also started buying wall-mounted TV sets for the villagers for Christmas.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Fell behind because of both the cold weather and holiday preparations. "Most wonderful time of the year, " they say 
Still, I got some more decorating done than I had last year, so at least I made some progress! 


12/17
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; however, I did not attend the show today. 
• Recieved a frozen pillar in the mail from yesterday's snowboy.
• Rock update: back in the friggin' field again. Broke it.
• Made another perfect snowboy, and  recieved three large snowflakes from the others ❄❄❄
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Chatted with a few of my villagers as I ran into them. 
• Deposited a LOT of bells into savings...

12/18 (snowing)
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 241,177 points, the same as last week. They praised me for having collected a complete "gamer" set.
• Recieved a frozen mini snowperson in the mail from yesterday's snowboy. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: popped up in the field AGAIN. Broke it.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Made another perfect snowboy, and recieved three large snowflakes from the others  ❄❄❄
• Chatted with a few residents as I ran into them.
• Started shaking the stuffing outta the cedar trees to gather up ornaments! We WILL be a little more festive this year, mark my words! 
• Remembered I stil hadn't changed my back room yet for the holidays, so I went home and took care of it. I'm thinking I'm gonna have to start keeping a list of what I use for each season...

12/19
• Isabelle mentioned that Flick was visiting today; after tracking him down, I brought him three violin beetles for a collectible. 
• Recieved a frozen table in the mail from yesterday's snowboy. 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them. Half of them are still poorly dressed for the weather. 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Spikenoid! Also found a Jingloid and an Oinkoid that popped up from yesterday's snow. 
• Rock update: IN. THE FIELD. AGAIN. Broke it.
• Failed to make a perfect snowboy today (I only realized I'd screwed up at the very last second, but the head had locked into place before I could do anything about it). Still got three large snowflakes from the others ❄❄❄
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Shook down more trees, caught some snowflakes, and made a few more decorations to display around town. Also created thongs to sell with the overabundance of red ornaments I'd gathered.
• Helped deliver a gift to Patty from Plucky. It was a green comedian's outfit. I didn't think it looked very good, personally, but I wasn't gonna be the one to tell her that. Besides, she liked it, and that was what really mattered. 
• Checked out a few custom designs for the heck of it.


----------



## spicedb

I restarted my island today, after months of hesitating. A shame I couldn't spend a last Toy Day with my beloved villagers, nevertheless it felt freeing. It was a good 2 years : )
Spent the morning collecting materials for when have more DIYs to craft stuff, and did a bit of island hopping. So excited to get things going again.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

Paid off my second extension on my Home and ordered a new one.


----------



## xara

*december 20th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from shino and 3 bamboo shoots from daisy mae
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up a whirroid and a petaloid
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 3.6k bells, 12 iron nuggets, 19 stones and 5 pieces of clay
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nm+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island 
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily fossils
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, reneigh, quinn and shino; got a green intricate wall, reneigh’s photo!! , a rose wall and skiwear in exchange 
৶ꕤ७ returned something to quinn for goldie
৶ꕤ७ pulled my weeds
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s to see what they were selling today; nothing of interest... again lol
৶ꕤ७ crafted an old-fashioned washtub
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s to see what they had in stock today (nothing of interest), sold stuff to the twins, and checked their morning turnip price
৶ꕤ७ caught a black bass 
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed ashore today
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained coveralls with arm covers
৶ꕤ७ built a small perfect snowboy on the first try and without looking at any guides — my first snowboy of the season! i got a large snowflake as a reward
৶ꕤ७ agnes gifted me a festive wreath!
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for goldie’s birthday on the 27th!
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin; claimed a down skirt, patchwork-tile flooring, 6 iron nuggets, 9 pieces of clay, a paper lantern and a used fountain firework
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping and ordered tangyuan
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ customized reneigh’s photo and added it to my photo wall
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a snowy island
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams 
• found a diy bottle on the beach that contained an iceberg wall diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session; i keep forgetting to do this lol, but i was able to stay reasonably in sync until the end.  kapp’n joined in today, which was nice to see! 
৶ꕤ७ completed “stretch to refresh!” milestone #1 and earned 300 nook miles!
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop 
• checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate
• designed an author’s retreat vacation home for dobie! wasn’t too inspired by the prompt initially, but i actually really like how everything turned out! dobie did, too, and i earned 15k poki for my efforts : )
• after i was done with dobie, i was greeted by tom nook with lottie back at the resort, and he’s made it so that i can use nook shopping items in my designs now! 
• ordered a black samurai suit and a natural wood zen lowboard from my hhp catalog
• got a tatami mat from bam as thanks for designing his vacation home the other day
• collected all the vines and glowing moss that have grown
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island 
• checked to see what kicks and saharah are selling this week; unfortunately nothing that i want or need lol
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s cranny to check the afternoon turnip price


----------



## TheDuke55

This is kind of a lump of days, but I managed to finish my creepy themed house both inside and out, created a post-office from a villager's home and made it a near replica of the post offices from the previous AC, and finally completed all of the rooms on my main villager. Most remained without furniture for months/over a year.


----------



## SilverPiper

Set down a bridge, and three plots for houses. (Furniture set inside, and outside.)


----------



## xara

*december 21st* 
৶ꕤ७ designed my entry for “holiday snowscape”
৶ꕤ७ sold my turnips on someone else’s island for 169.4k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed the final “cornering the stalk market” milestone! i’m finally done with turnips and the stalk market! :’D
৶ꕤ७ deposited the bells i earned into the ABD
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from shino, a nook inc. leotard from nook inc. for participating in 3 group stretching sessions, the tangyuan i ordered from nook shopping yesterday, and the items i ordered from my hhp catalog yesterday
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to quinn, shino and goldie; got a bulldog jacket, a box-skirt uniform and a white perforated-board wall in exchange 
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 13 iron nuggets, 17 stones, 4 pieces of clay, a gold nugget and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ isabelle informed me that we have a visitor at the campsite today; stopped by to see who it was, and it was harry! i didn’t invite him, but he’s cool c’:
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island 
৶ꕤ७ stopped by the able sisters and nook’s cranny to see what they were selling today; nothing of interest again
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells have washed ashore today, and picked up 2 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ dug up an unwanted flower and threw it away
৶ꕤ७ placed down a transparent design on the spot the flower was in 
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from the small perfect snowboy i built yesterday
৶ꕤ७ built another small perfect snowboy without looking at a guide, and got a large snowflake from him as well!
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a rumbloid
৶ꕤ७ flick was on my island today, and i commissioned an orchid mantis model from him once i tracked him down
৶ꕤ७ pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services 
• checked the recycling bin; claimed tangled cords
• claimed my daily nook miles from the nook stop terminal 
• checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to an autumn island! 
• collected 3 flat mushrooms, 3 skinny mushrooms, 5 round mushrooms, 2 acorns and 5 pinecones
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams (found 1)
• found a diy bottle on the beach that contained a mush partition diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session; i was too tired to care about being in sync haha, but i tried my best
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate
• collected the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island 
• had cyrus customize a couple items


----------



## Jayk

I did my Daily fossils
Did the CJ Fishing sports
Cleaned up my flowers
Cleaned the beaches a few times
Went to work, but just to look around and buy items
Built my perfect Snoboy
Shook Ornament trees, and finally realized today to shake them often. I really got lots of ornaments today, so completed all my crafting
Went on Kappn Mystery Tour
Went on Nook Miles Islands


----------



## NookSchnook

Wednesday:

* Continued what I call Operation Floral Containment---removed a small boatload of flowers from around Axel's now-gone
house, paved a walk from his front door in the other direction and turned it to connect more directly with the walk going
right past the plaza's right side. Also made sure the house's remaining flowers didn't look as though they were planted at random
by someone after being spun around three times with a blindfold on. The property really looks great now.

* Vetted two potential new villagers via remote island trips. Both turned out to be grumps. I don't like grumps in real life, and
I don't like them on my island.

* Remodeled my house's kitchen---out with the ironwood tables on either side of my retro diner bench, table and chairs; in with the
Turkey Day tables . . . which actually look nice all year round, not just on Thanksgiving.

* Kept Flick happy with choice presentations of choice flying things. (Surprisingly heavy on the Queen Alexandra butterflies---I caught four of them on my island today. Usually one is about right and two is a bonus.)

* Collected more toys for Toy Day exchanges and finished buying the planned wall-mounted TV sets I plan giving my villagers as extra Christmas presents because they're all always so nice to me. (I gave Axel his before he packed to move.)

* Shot a clay furnace out of the sky via balloon and placed it up on the highest cliff adjacent to a nice stone table/stools setup. Since this cliff is next to one of my two produce fields, I can zip up there and pound out some sugar and flour and a couple of nice savoury dishes on the fly if I don't want to run all the way home just yet!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Holiday prep foils my posting plans once again  It's probably gonna get worse until X-mas is over, but it is what it is..


12/20 (snowing) 
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif was visiting today; as usual, though, I didn't buy anything. 
• Took the violin beetle model out of the mail.
• Remembered I needed to make a temporary space for our finicky rock, so I cleared out a spot for it in the field near Rhonda and Gayle's houses. 
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach! 
• Rock update: INTHEFRIGGINFIELDAGAIN. Hopefully, thanks to the open spot, it'll show up elsewhere tomorrow...
• Made a perfect snowman, and recieved two large snowflakes from the others ❄❄
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Gathered up some snowflakes!

12/21
• Isabelle mentioned that Celeste was in town! (I'm not used to her announcing that, so it still surpasses me when she does) I had to track her down, but she gave me instructions for making a tree-branch wand! 
• Recieved a frozen partition in the mail from yesterday's snowboy. Immediately found a place for it 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran across them. 
• Rock update: ...it didn't pop up in the open spot...it's BACK IN THE DANG FIELD!!!  (I opened up another spot after I broke it; one way or another, I'm getting it outta the field) 
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Bendoid! Also dug up a Boomoid and a Clatteroid that popped up from yesterday's snowfall. 
• Made another perfect snowman, and recieved two large snowflakes from the others ❄❄
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Gathered up more snowflakes, made a few more decorations.


----------



## ivorystar

I did it! I finally made my princess mononoke room


----------



## Cheremtasy

Got some of the final pieces for my backroom as well as my bathroom. I only started decorating my house a few days ago and I'm pretty happy with the progress I've made so far. My literal empty house was getting pretty sad and I realized I basically never went inside LOL. I feel like for the holiday season too it just felt fitting to make my home feel like a home.


----------



## xara

*december 22nd* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a tea set from margie, and the orchid mantis model i commissioned from flick yesterday
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino, quinn and goldie; got a yellow heart-pattern wall and 2 moroccan dresses in exchange 
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 18 stones, 10 iron nuggets, 5 pieces of clay, 8.1k bells and a gold nugget
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ stopped by the able sisters to see what they had for sale today
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s cranny and bought 10 pieces of gold wrapping paper, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ built another small perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake from him! i built him outside reneigh’s house, so hopefully she’ll like her new friend haha
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed ashore today
৶ꕤ७ made organic bread
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ got large snowflakes from my other perfect snowboys 
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a wallopoid
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ accidentally harvested a palm tree lol
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained a ninja hood
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session, did my best to stay in sync as always. quinn looked around at one point to see if anyone else was out of sync, which i thought was funny lol
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services 
• checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal 
• checked nook shopping and ordered a zodiac rabbit figurine
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a crop island with tomatoes 
• checked the beach for giant clams
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• exchanged 73.1k bells for 29.9k poki
• gathered up the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday


----------



## maria110

I went mystery island hopping to find a new villager to match a gothic theme but no luck. I'll need to use an amiibo card. I did harvest a bunch of resources so the island hopping was useful.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I took all of the fake art I had in storage, brought it to a mystery island, and left it on the beach.

Of course, I now come to learn that I could have just placed it in a crafted garbage can. But, I didn't know that.


----------



## xara

*december 23rd* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from beau, and the zodiac rabbit figurine i ordered yesterday
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
hit all the rocks on my island; got 15 iron nuggets, 17 stones, 3 pieces of clay and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island 
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s to see what they had for sale today
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s and bought a piece of yellow wrapping paper for goldie’s birthday present, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ completed a nm+ achievement
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to goldie, quinn and shino; got an alto saxophone, a record box and a toga in exchange
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed ashore today, and picked up 2 giant clams 
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ got large snowflakes from my perfect snowboys
৶ꕤ७ built another snowboy — today’s wasn’t perfect, but that’s okay : )
৶ꕤ७ gave reneigh permission to start calling me guacamole (don’t ask me why LOL)
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid i buried yesterday; it grew into an aluminoid
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ saharah was roaming around my island today, so i bought a red-design kitchen mat, a yellow blocks rug and a blue kilim-style carpet from her, and exchanged 10 tickets for a circuit-board wall and crosswalk flooring
৶ꕤ७ found a gyroid fragment on the beach and picked it up
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session; i was actually able to stay in sync for almost the entire time!
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin; claimed a baggy shirt
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal 
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a crop island with wheat
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams 
• got a flimsy shovel from kapp’n
৶ꕤ७ crafted a regular and then golden shovel when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered my gyroid fragments
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop 
• checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate
• designed a dreamy country-ranch vacation home for caroline! wasn’t really in a creative mood today, but i decided to push myself and i’m overall pretty happy with how it turned out! caroline was as well, and i earned 15k poki for my efforts
৶ꕤ७ isabelle informed me this morning that we’re expecting a meteor shower tonight, so i made sure to pop in for that! i made 20 wishes, and walked around the island to see if celeste was anywhere (she was!  got a large star frag from her)
৶ꕤ७ caught a pike


----------



## Bobbo

I accomplished disappointing two villagers.

I thought maybe my villagers would like coffee outside of Brewster’s, so I bought two to-go cups of coffee.

Gave them to a couple of villagers who acted like I gave them a handful of garbage.

Wow. Just…wow.


----------



## TheDuke55

Bobbo said:


> I accomplished disappointing two villagers.
> 
> I thought maybe my villagers would like coffee outside of Brewster’s, so I bought two to-go cups of coffee.
> 
> Gave them to a couple of villagers who acted like I gave them a handful of garbage.
> 
> Wow. Just…wow.


I want to try that now. Seems kind of weird they'd program it that way.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Did Toy Day today and everyone was so sweet  I don't recall doing personal exchanges last year or the year before? I was probably too busy with irl holiday stuff so it was honestly really nice to take the time to gift exchange with all of my villagers.


----------



## NookSchnook

Cheremtasy said:


> Did Toy Day today and everyone was so sweet  I don't recall doing personal exchanges last year or the year before? I was probably too busy with irl holiday stuff so it was honestly really nice to take the time to gift exchange with all of my villagers.


Toy Day was huge fun on my island today. Even if in exchange I got one too many road racing sets!  But especially being Santa's (well, Jingles's) little helper to start it all off.

I felt bad only for my new villager, Rex---today was his moving-in day (I met him on a remote island and he seemed nice enough and happy enough to think about it that I couldn't resist inviting him) and he couldn't be part of Toy Day with us today, but since I bought wall-mounted television sets to give my villagers on Christmas Day, I can make it up to him with one of them.


----------



## Saah

After a lot of giveaways and path building, I finally got rid of the junk (hybrids) in my island and got to move my game fair from the right side of my island to the left one! Now there's more space (I was finally able to fit the 2.0 plaza furniture in it!), and my right side is empty so I can finally do what I've been planning to do with it!

Problem is, I forgot what the plan was


----------



## Cheremtasy

NookSchnook said:


> Toy Day was huge fun on my island today. Even if in exchange I got one too many road racing sets!  But especially being Santa's (well, Jingles's) little helper to start it all off.
> 
> I felt bad only for my new villager, Rex---today was his moving-in day (I met him on a remote island and he seemed nice enough and happy enough to think about it that I couldn't resist inviting him) and he couldn't be part of Toy Day with us today, but since I bought wall-mounted television sets to give my villagers on Christmas Day, I can make it up to him with one of them.



LOL yeah I think I definitely got a few too many toy dinosaurs on my end but the feeling was honestly nice and wholesome. I only got into decorating my house this past week and before that I really only went on AC for my some dailies every few days. So it was nice to do something more/different. 

I'm sure Rex will enjoy that wall-mounted TV though! Who could refuse such a great gift


----------



## xara

*december 24th* 
৶ꕤ७ celebrated toy day with my villagers and jingle!!
• jingle gave me a spare festive wrapping paper diy, i crafted him 3 pieces of it, and he gave me a set of toy day stockings in return
• jingle gave me his magic bag, and i delivered gifts to all my villagers! i was too lazy to dress up as santa this year haha, but my villagers loved all their gifts nonetheless! 
• sprinkle, margie and beau also gave me presents in exchange! i got a tin robot from sprinkle, a kids’ tent from margie, and a mini circuit from beau!
• after i was done delivering presents, jingle gave me a spare gift pile diy and a toy day sleigh as my rewards! 
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 19 stones, 9 pieces of clay, 6 iron nuggets, 8.1k bells and a gold nugget
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s and nook’s to see what they had for sale today; nothing of interest lol
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells have washed ashore today
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ got large snowflakes from my perfect snowboys
৶ꕤ७ built a snowboy; another imperfect one today, but oh well lol
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a laseroid and a babbloid
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ collected star and zodiac fragments off the beach; got 17 star frags, 2 capricorn frags and 1 large star frag
৶ꕤ७ collected a gyroid fragment off the beach
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session; was hoping jingle would participate, and he did! :’D
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin; claimed a work apron
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles at the nook stop terminal 
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a summer island! huge contrast to my currently snowy, festive island haha
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams (found 3!)
৶ꕤ७ buried the gyroid fragments when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning 
• designed my cafe (i accidentally got roped into doing this yesterday, and now they won’t let me do anything else until i finish LOL)! wasn’t really in a creative mood tonight, but i’m happy with how it turned out! once i’ve designed vacation homes for ione and celeste, i’ll be bringing them in as staff, since my cafe has a celestial theme c’: i earned 25k poki for my efforts!
• checked the shop
• exchanged 62.5k bells for 30k poki
• stopped by my cafe after i was done designing it, and checked to see what’s on the menu today
• gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that have grown
৶ꕤ७ caught a sea bass


----------



## Bobbo

TheDuke55 said:


> I want to try that now. Seems kind of weird they'd program it that way.


And these were villagers that I’ve seen drinking coffee at Brewster’s!


----------



## NookSchnook

Cheremtasy said:


> LOL yeah I think I definitely got a few too many toy dinosaurs on my end but the feeling was honestly nice and wholesome.


I got so many green toy dinosaurs you'd have thought someone was recruiting me for a franchise of Sinclair gasoline stations!


Cheremtasy said:


> I only got into decorating my house this past week and before that I really only went on AC for my some dailies every few days. So it was nice to do something more/different.
> 
> I'm sure Rex will enjoy that wall-mounted TV though! Who could refuse such a great gift


He and the rest of my villagers _loved_ getting them.

Naturally, I got in return a few "zonk" gifts---a suit of armor, a couple of ugly floors and walls, maybe the millionth fast-food uniform since I built the island in the first place, you have to say my villagers have delightfully perverse senses of humour. (And speaking of things that make no sense, what on earth are fast-food uniforms doing circulating around places where you don't have fast-food restaurants?  )


----------



## Saah

Saah said:


> After a lot of giveaways and path building, I finally got rid of the junk (hybrids) in my island and got to move my game fair from the right side of my island to the left one! Now there's more space (I was finally able to fit the 2.0 plaza furniture in it!), and my right side is empty so I can finally do what I've been planning to do with it!
> 
> Problem is, I forgot what the plan was


Today I decided to catch the critters I had been missing, then I found out I was only missing the Giant Snakehead this month! So I went to the pond and... huh? There was no pond in my island! I'm guessing maybe that was my plan for the right side, so I made a cute heart-shaped pond and caught the Giant Snakehead - I'll get the remaining fish and bugs in January and the one last sea creature in February! Now if only the art part of my museum was half as full as the others...

I also opened up my storage and sold all orderable furniture (and clothes I won't use) so now it's wayyy emptier and cleaner! What would I even do with the three sewing kits I owned? Got a lot of bells from all that, so I'm pretty happy!

And I updated my wand outfits - can you believe they were still long-sleeved? It's the middle of summer! Now they're short-sleeved, but while writing this I realized maybe I wanted sleeveless outfits... Hmm... Maybe you'll see another outfit-related post here tomorrow!


----------



## NookSchnook

This morning:

* Seeing the Christmas tree and trimmings removed from the Resident Services building, I started taking down the Christmas
decorations I put up around my island. Have to be ready for New Year's Eve, you know.
* Scored my usual four fossils during my morning "patrol."
* Watered my two produce fields, my house's flowers, and those around my villagers' homes. (Thank God for gold watering cans!)
* Bought expanded storage---good grief, I have almost ten million bells in the bank, what the hell do I need that much money for? Expanded storage only cost $700,000.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

Redd was on my Island and I bought a genuine version of that robot like statue.


----------



## xara

was too tired to play last night after all the christmas festivities irl. 

 *december 25th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from the HHA
৶ꕤ७ crafted several iron wall racks
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + exchanged christmas presents with them! i got a desert outfit from beau, a western shirt from agnes, a viking helmet from whitney, a firefighter uniform from sprinkle, a green molded-panel wall from quinn, a samurai hakama from margie, a green delicate-blooms wall from audie, animal-print coats from reneigh and shino, and an áo dài from goldie
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 16 stones, 14 iron nuggets, 4 pieces of clay, 8.1k bells and a gold nugget
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s to see what they had for sale today; nothing of interest
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s and bought a red tractor and 10 pieces of red wrapping paper
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells have washed ashore today, and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ dug up an unwanted flower
৶ꕤ७ put a transparent design in its place to prevent any more flowers from growing
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake
৶ꕤ७ dug up a drummoid and a squeezoid
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a bubbloid and a babbloid
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s to sell some things to the twins
৶ꕤ७ caught an oarfish and a sea bass
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session; k.k. slider and daisy mae participated as well, which was fun! (though one of them was naked )
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services 
• checked the recycling bin; claimed a sapling
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles at the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to vine/glowing moss island
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• exchanged 69.7k bells for 29.9k poki
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu today
• gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
• had cyrus customize the tractor to the colour variations i’m missing


----------



## MadisonBristol

It's my first time playing in months, so I time travelled twice.

September 9

Phoebe threw a birthday party for me, along with Victoria and Boots
Cleaned up the weeds and sticks
Killed the cockroaches and put stuff in my storage
Got visited by Phoebe suddenly, but had to kick her out because I wanted to play
Paid off a loan, adding the left room
Passed out cupcakes
Talked to CJ for the first time apparently in this town, and caught some fish
Dug fossils and looked for money
Donated fish, bugs, and fossils
December 24

Talked to Jingle
Made wrapping paper
Passed out presents, but had to wait a while for Butch to stop fishing
Cleaned the weeds again
Nook's got expanded
Went to HHP and learned about flowers.
Made a home for Lionel. His entire outside was lined with outhouses, and his inside is lined with urinals. There's a golden toilet in the center. Though I love the home I made on my other island, where a statue of David is using the toilet.


----------



## Saah

Today was Pashmina's birthday! She was celebrating with Audrey and really liked my gift, even though it was just a coconut. I hope she doesn't return the favor on my birthday, though.

I've been waiting for so long and finally Flick is in my island AND I have enough honeybees to get the last needed model for my house! Tomorrow my throne room will finally bee complete!

I got a looooot of new art today, so now just like with fish, my art section is only missing one little piece! I'm working on it, so that's another thing that should be ready tomorrow!

I was planning to change my outfits to sleeveless dresses today, but it turns out I don't have that many sleeveless designs saved... I don't like ACNH's sleeveless dress shape, so I'll have to setup a whole lot of things with my phone to get the app to work, but I'm not giving up on this!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

*December 26th* on _Gourde Island_

♡ Cleaned out my incredibly cluttered mailbox. 2 new letters from Shino (one with a present!), 1 from my mom in-game, she gave me a knit sweater! And then from Biskit! He sent me a coffee cup c:
♡ Dug up 2 Gyroids; Boioingoid and Twangoid!
♡ Got 4 fossils assessed by Blathers. As I already have all the fossils, I wrapped them and gifted one to Pudge, Fauna, Aurora, and I'll give the final one to Cephalobot.. or Shino!
♡ Caught a whole stack of Snowflakes for crafting purposes! I normally don't enjoy catching materials (cherry-blossom petals, maple leaves, etc). But I love snow!!!
♡ Picked up more weeds on my island. I'm getting real sick of these dumb weeds. -w-
♡ Caught a mole cricket! I needed this for the museum c:


----------



## xara

*december 26th* 
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ redd was on my island today, so i stopped by his ship to see what he was selling, and bought a black outdoor folding chair from him 
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 18 stones, 1 gold nugget, 8.1k bells, 12 iron nuggets and 4 pieces of clay
৶ꕤ७ dug up a spikenoid and a bendoid!
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino, goldie and quinn; got a handcart, a ninja costume and a sprite costume in exchange 
৶ꕤ७ shook a decorated cedar tree for ornaments while i waited for shino to stop fishing so i could talk to her lol; got 1 gold and 2 red ornaments 
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s to see what they were selling; nothing of interest again today
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s and bought medicine
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed ashore today
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ dug up an unwanted flower
৶ꕤ७ put a transparent design in its place to prevent anymore flowers from growing
৶ꕤ७ built a snowboy; today’s wasn’t perfect, but that’s okay!
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a laseroid
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ customized the spikenoid i dug up to light green 
৶ꕤ७ shino told me that whitney isn’t well today, so i stopped by her house with some medicine, and she gave me a jester costume as thanks lol
৶ꕤ७ caught a sea bass
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 iron nuggets
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily mysterious kapp’n tour, and he took me to a default island 
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams (found 1)
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• exchanged 60k bells for 30k poki
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu today
• gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
• invited goldie to try out some clothes on her
• bought a pink randoseru from kicks
• checked to see what saharah has for sale this week
• had cyrus customize the outdoor folding chair to the other colour variations i’m missing
৶ꕤ७ ordered goldie a yellow bolero coat for her birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Saah

I caught my last fish today!

I thought I could only do that in January, but forgot the summer shell island existed. So today I got good belongings luck, and ended up there! I couldn't get all bugs or sea creatures because it wasn't the right time, but now that I know it's a possibility, I'll try to go on tours every day at 11PM (which is when all critters I'm missing are available)! Who knows, maybe I'll get back to the island before February? I don't really want to do the reset trick or time travel, so all I can do is hope!

I also completed my museum's art section today! I finished the trade I started yesterday and got the last piece, an Amazing Painting. Since my furniture catalog is full, I'll never have to visit Redd again!

Getting today's scallop was so hard... My inventory kept getting full and no scallop at all! But I did catch the last remaining critter for this month, a Tiger Prawn, and noticed Vampire Squids and Firefly Squids actually glow in the dark! I don't usually dive at night (I prefer late afternoon or early morning), so I had no idea. The Vampire Squid looks great in my glow-in-the-dark room, but the Firefly Squid didn't really fit in because of the size and shape of its tank. I really wish we could make models of them, if they also glowed in the dark it'd look so beautiful...

For all my troubles, all Pascal gave me was a pearl.

My plans for tomorrow are to redecorate a tiny bit (my trading post is too small and my fair can afford to go a bit to the west to make way for it), get more sleeveless dress designs so I can make proper summer outfits, and buy a few more DIYs! I'm slooooowly getting bells for them, but I'm not missing enough to justify opening a shop or whatever, so I'll just get them by posting.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Finally got all of my reports from 12/22 onward written down! With all of the holiday chaos, I had no time to post them  I hope everyone's holiday seasons went well!

I also hope everyone in Eastern & Midwest USA are doing alright after the sudden Arctic burst we had (I know the weather caused a few problems on my end of things). Stay safe, and stay warm!

Without further ado, my Missing Reports!



12/22
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources; Redd was back in town. For the first time in a while, I got to buy a genuine art piece that the museum didn't have yet: a basic painting! 
• Recieved a frozen arch in the mail from yesterday's snowboy.
• Found a lost bag in front of Gayle's house. After examining it, I followed my hunch and brought it over to Patty; I was right, it was hers. (She gave me a long pleather coat in thanks)
• Rock update: it's finally popped up in one of the temporary spaces near Rhonda's house! Hooray for no more problems with the snowboy field! 
• Failed to create a perfect snowman, but still got large snowflakes from two of the others ❄❄ (I'll be honest; I promptly started whacking the new snowboy with my net out of frustration. Felt good at the time)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today!
• Found a gyroid fragment on the beach!
• Decided to check out some more custom designs...

12/23 (snowing)
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; although I didn't partake in his fishing challenge, I did bring him three pond smelts for a collectible.
• Took the basic painting out of the mail and brought it to Blathers.
• Patty was thinking about moving away; the literal DAY before Toy Day, no less. I convinced her to change her mind. She's just gonna have to wait until after New Year's.
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk again! 
• Screwed up ANOTHER snowboy and lost my temper. Another beating with the net ensued... I did still get large snowflakes from two of the others, though ❄❄
• Dug up the gyroid fragment from yesterday; retrieved a Ringoid!
• Ordered some last-minute X-mas gifts for everyone. Really shoulda done that sooner...
• Deposited a lot of bells into savings.

12/24 (snowing; Happy Toy Day!  )
• Got dressed for Toy Day (didn't do the full Santa costume this year, but still wore thre coat and hat).
• Dug up a Bwongoid and a Bendoid that popped up from yesterday's snowfall.
• Decided to make a tiny snowman for the heck of it; it somehow counted as perfect due to the size ratios. I couldn't help laughing at the absurdity. Also got a large snowflake from one of the others. ❄
• Helped out Jingle with wrapping paper and gift-giving!  Got surprised with gifts from Rhonda, Kitty, and Pekoe!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got wished a happy Toy Day. Brewster's the man
• Prepared my gifts for everyone so I could deliver them tomorrow.
• Realized I'd forgotten to check my mailbox earlier; took the pond smelt model out of the mail.

12/25 (Merry X-mas!)
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town... (but more on that later)
• Recieved a frozen bed in the mail from yesterday's snowboy.
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at  236,829 points... (it went down...  )
• Finally realized that, when I went to start delivering gifts, I was supposed to hand out my presents *YESTERDAY*. (If it hadn't been for Gayle's reaction to the dollhouse I got her, I never would've noticed) I had COMPLETELY forgotten that X-mas and Toy Day work differently...so for the first time in years, I had to time travel  (I made an emergency stop at Harv's first, as I needed Cyrus's help to get Gayle a replacement present; I also visited Kicks and Saharah while I was at it)
• Ended up having to redo Jingle's little quests so that I could exchange gifts with everyone, which was a little inconvenient, but I still got it done. I do hope everyone enjoyed their presents, regardless. Also remade the tiny snowman
• Visited the Roost after I'd finished and TT'd back to today. Got to order with pigeon milk, so not all was lost 
• Screwed up today's snowboy by accident (head was too big due to a lack of spatial awareness), but still got a large snowflake from the other ❄
• Checked in with everyone I ran into; they were happy about thre presents, which was a relief.
• Finally attended Slider's show; he played Agent K.K.
• Opened all of the gifts I'd recieved from everyone (Gayle= Mini circuit; Rhonda= dinosaur toy; Pietro= Dollhouse; Kitty= RC Helicopter; Patty= Pop-up book; Rex= RC Helicopter; Pekoe= Kids' tent; Plucky= Mini circuit; Mathilda= Dollhouse; Francine= Puppy plushie). I liked Francine's the best, as she got me the black one. 

12/26 (snowing!)
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif was here; as usual, I didn't buy anything.
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them. I was happy to see they were all wearing warmer clothing.
• Dug up a Ringoid, a Babbloid, a Twangoid, and a Rattloid that had popped up from all of the snow.
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a pile of cash! (Kinda sad it's just a bunch of paper bills instead of coins...)
• Made another perfect little snowboy, but didn't get any snowflakes... (I later realized it was just because my pockets had been full at the time)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk again, found Don at the counter, and saw Tom Nook drop by! An eventful coffeehouse visit, indeed!
• Started putting away X-mas decor and getting out New Year's stuff.
• Decided to check out some custom designs; ended up finding one of my recent patterns in the lineup! 

12/27 (snowing again!)
• Isabelle mentioned that Kicks was in town... (but more on that later) She also made the New Year's Countdown announcement, which I also later found on the bulletin board. I wonder if we'll be getting a 2023 balloon arch...
• Recieved a snowperson head in the mail from yesterday's snowboy.
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them. Rhonda in particular wad nice and bundled up for the weather. I'm thinking she, Gayle, and Mathilda will end up as permanent residents here. Now, who else I'll be keeping or looking for is for another time.
• Dug up a Squeakoid and a Tremoloid that popped up from yesterday's snowfall.
• Made another perfect little snowman, and recieved large snowflakes from two of the others. ❄❄
• Rex was thinking about moving away, but I was able to change his mind. I'd rather there be no moves until after New Year's. (And since I'm still pretty convinced he and Pekoe have a thing, I'm a bit reluctant to let either of them go...)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk again!  (Day 3! Huzzah!)
• Realized after logging out that I'd forgotten to visit Kicks, so I logged back in to go see him. Got to catalogue a few items I didn't have yet


----------



## DALexecutive

First-time poster after a month of lurking on these forums 

The flowers have grown out of control during due to all rain and snow in the last few months but today I finally got around to digging up what felt like half my island! Now I can finally run around without destroying any flowers. I've also finally started re-designing the entrance to my house area which led to completely re-doing that whole area.... after about a year of not doing any sort of island construction, I've forgotten how annoying this one-day wait between everything is...   Nevertheless, very excited for tomorrow so I can  continue my remodeling!

Also made my first snowboy of the year! I didn't play much during the last snowy seasons so I had forgotten how long the snowy season lasts. Glad to find out that the snowboys will be around for a while! I tried making a small snowboy but it was only 90% perfect  I love how sassy they get though. Tomorrow I might work on cleaning up more around the island to make it easier to build the snowboys. Also need to dig up all these gyroids from all the rain...


----------



## Saah

Finally, finally, finally updated my wand outfits to Summer! My character is feeling so much cooler with her new sleeveless wardrobe (pun intended). Gullivarr was unconscious on my beach, so I helped him find his communicator. I got both it and my daily scallop super quickly! But Pascal only gave me a pearl, again. I'm still missing a lot of mermaid DIYs, so it's just (very) bad luck. Speaking of luck, today's was friendship! I talked to everyone twice, but from asking Katrina, it seems there aren't many villagers left without full friendship, so I guess that and health are the most useless lucks for me right now. Today's Kapp'n island wasn't anything special, either.


----------



## xara

*december 27th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received an evening bag from shino, and the bolero coat i ordered for goldie
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 10 iron nuggets, 7 pieces of clay, 18 stones and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino and quinn; got a lettered cap and a small silk hat in exchange 
৶ꕤ७ today was goldie’s birthday!! i stopped by her house to celebrate with her and give her her gift, and found margie celebrating with her as well!  i gave her her gift (a yellow bolero coat, wrapped in yellow wrapping paper), and she loved it! 
৶ꕤ७ dug up a twangoid and a laseroid
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s and nook’s to see what they had for sale today (nothing of interest)
৶ꕤ७ built a very small perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake from him!
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a tremoloid
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my other perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained a wall-mounted tool board
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed up on the shore today, and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ made grilled sea bass with herbs
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming new year’s eve celebration! i missed it last year, so i’m excited to ring in the new year with my villagers this year! 
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session, and completed “stretch to refresh!” milestone #2!
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services 
• checked the recycling bin
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to bamboo island
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams
• bought a flimsy shovel from kapp’n
৶ꕤ७ crafted a regular and then golden shovel when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• exchanged 69.7k bells for 29.9k poki
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu today
• gathered up the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday 
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
• checked to see what redd has for sale this week
৶ꕤ७ caught a sea bass


----------



## xara

*december 28th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a nook inc. yoga mat from nook inc. as a reward for participating in 10 group stretching sessions, a rainbow sweater from sprinkle, and a ballet outfit from goldie as thanks for her birthday present! 
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 22 stones, 2 pieces of clay, 11 iron nuggets and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ isabelle informed me that we have a visitor at the campsite today, so i stopped by to see who it was; it was knox! though i didn’t invite him, he’s a lot cuter than i thought  
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ talked to all my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino, quinn and goldie; got a tiny party cap, a poncho coat and an ancient sashed robe in exchange 
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s and bought medicine and 10 pieces of green wrapping paper
৶ꕤ७ beau wasn’t feeling well today, so i stopped by his house with the medicine i bought him, and he gave me a security uniform as thanks
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed ashore today 
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ dug up a rumbloid and a dootoid
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures 
৶ꕤ७ crafted an iron hanger stand
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s and sold some stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ got large snowflakes from my perfect snowboys
৶ꕤ७ found a lost comic book on the ground, and after some investigating, found out it belonged to sprinkle. i returned it to her, and she gave me a giant ribbon as thanks
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into an oinkoid
৶ꕤ७ delivered a package to agnes for quinn, and got a mod parka as thanks
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ kicks was on my island today, so i stopped by his stand to see what he had for sale; nothing of interest unfortunately lol
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a crop island with wheat
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning 
• checked the shop
• exchanged 75k bells for 30k poki
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu for today
• gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Failed to post last night, my bad 


12/28 (still snowing!)
• Isabelle mentioned that Saharah was visiting today; as usual, I bought the esteemed camel out.
• Recieved a frozen mini snowperson in the mail from yesterday's snowboy.
• Dug up a Whistloid and a Boomoid that poked up from yesterday's snowfall.
• Managed to make a considerably tinier perfect snowman compared to yesterday's, and recieved large snowflakes from two of the others ❄❄.
• Found a bottle on the beach with instructions inside for making a wooden waste bin!
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk again! (Day 4!  )

12/29
• There was a visitor at the campsite today: Kid Cat! Although I did try to convince hom to move in, he would not be swayed. Still, since I can visit him at Paradise Planning at any time, I wasn't too upset about it.
• Recieved a frozen-treat set in the mail from yesterday's snowboy.
• Dug up a Tremoloid and a Bloopoid that popped up from yesterday's snowfall.
• Somehow made an EVEN TINIER perfect snowman!  The top of its head barely lines up with my nose! (Also got three large snowflakes from the others ❄❄❄ )
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. (Milk streak broken...  )
• Found Label in the plaza; passed her Comfy Challenge with flying colors and recieved a Label Knit Shirt in thanks.


----------



## Kitkat010

JoJoCan said:


> I'll be trying to be posting daily on this thread! I hope some of you do too!
> 
> Let us know what you did today! Even minor things such as plant new trees if you want! Anything is welcome!


I caught 2 new fish for my critterpedia! A sea butterfly and pond smelt … my sea creature critterpedia is almost done well halfway I need 12 more creatures


----------



## spicedb

Gave Mitzi and Peggy’s houses a makeover! I haven’t unlocked pillars and counters yet so I had to make do with what I have.


----------



## xara

*december 29th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received an aran-knit cardigan from whitney
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 18 stones, 8 iron nuggets, 2 pieces of clay and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed several nm+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino, goldie and quinn; got a sailor’s hat, goldie’s photo!!  and a ninja costume in return
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my 4 daily fossils
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s and nook’s to see what they have for sale today
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed  ashore today
৶ꕤ७ made a peach smoothie and tomato puree
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ caught a fly
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained a down skirt
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s to sell stuff to the twins, and bought 50 customization kits
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ built a snowboy; not a perfect one, but that’s alright!
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a flutteroid
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session. i’ve gotten so much better at staying in sync!
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles at the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ came up with a secret greeting for goldie and i
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a crop island with pumpkins
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment
• checked the beach for giant clams (found 2)
৶ꕤ७ buried the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu today
• gathered up the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday
৶ꕤ७ customized goldie’s photo and added it to my photo wall when i got back to my island


----------



## xara

*december 30th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from agnes
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 10 iron nuggets, 18 stones, 1 gold nugget, 6, pieces of clay and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nm+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino and quinn; got a diner apron and a garden lantern in exchange
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up a squeezoid and a bwongoid
৶ꕤ७ made potato galette and potato potage
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ withdrew bells from the ABD
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s and bought a blue spaceship control panel, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed  ashore today
৶ꕤ७ received a steampunk costume from reneigh
৶ꕤ७ dug up an unwanted flower
৶ꕤ७ put a transparent design in its place to stop anymore flowers from growing
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ built a snowboy
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained 5k bells
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a squeakoid
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles at the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a default island 
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• bought a black scooter
• exchanged 71.4k bells for 29.9k poki
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu today
• collected all of the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
• had cyrus customize the spaceship control panel and scooter to the colour variations i’m missing


----------



## Nenya

I gave each islander a snowflake wreath to adorn their doors during January; all three characters got cool free stuff from Isabelle; I dug up about 90 holly bushes and replaced them with the red camellia. Oh, and made a non-perfect snowboy...


----------



## xara

*december 31st* 
৶ꕤ७ dug up a whistloid and a tockoid
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 12 iron nuggets, 5 pieces of clay, 12 stones and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nm+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ caught 2 pill bugs
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino and quinn; got a western shirt and a black two-toned tile wall in exchange
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed ashore today
৶ꕤ७ built a perfect snowboy (my smallest one yet!) and got a large snowflake
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into an arfoid
৶ꕤ७ tom nook and isabelle were set up in front of resident services for the new year’s eve countdown, and isabelle gave me a light stick to help me celebrate
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a default island
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment
• checked the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ downloaded a few custom designs
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• exchanged 63.8k bells for 29.9k poki
• stopped by the café to see today’s menu
• collected the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
• experimented with some outfit ideas, and came up with one i like! new year, new outfit!
৶ꕤ७ celebrated new year’s eve and rung in the new year with my villagers! i logged back on just in time for the final 10 mins of 2022! i missed out on the celebrations last year, so i’m happy i got to see them this year : )


----------



## NookSchnook




----------



## KittenNoir

I haven't played in a while so there was a bit to look after:


Started pulling all the weeds around my home and the front island entrance
Visited my islanders so they knew I was still alive haha
Checked out Nooks Cranny
Went clothes shopping
cleaned up the beach areas
sold a few things I wasn't using
went fishing
caught a few bugs
went to Harvey's island
checked out the markets on the island


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I have accomplished the following so far on Moon-Glow today:

Started up a brand new Island. I have pears, a green airport, and Fuchsia and Kevin.
I went through the opening scenes
I checked my mail
My mom gifted me Cherries
Nintendo gave me a DIY Workbench Recipe

Completed the DIY Workshop
I crafted my first Fishing Rod, Bug Net, and a campfire.
I logged into the Nook Stop and logged 50 miles.
Cleaned up all the weeds, sticks, and rocks on my island
Beach combed
Shook all the trees and harvested all fruit
I caught two wasps and a common butterfly which I gave to Tom Nook
Sold some stuff to Timmy, and in return, bought a candle and a red grill, the simple DIY recipes, and the Slingshot Recipe
I talked to both of my villagers
Fuchsia gave me a DIY for a leaf umbrella
Kevin gave me a tan Explores hat

 Completed some Nook Miles tasks.
Posted in my Island Journal: The Beginning of Moonglow Island (January 01)
Collected Nook Points from the Nook Link app and set up my Island Newspaper and Island Back-up.
I created my first Snowboy, received my first Large Snowflake
I collected some regular snowflakes.
Tasks on my To-Do list that I am working to complete
- Fishing
- Place Blathers Tent
- More bug catching
- More selling stuff
- More DIY Crafting


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Welp, I'm off to a GREAT start this year; I'm already behind on posting by two days! Coulda sworn I posted on the 30th, though...

Ah well, no problem. I hope y'all had a blast! Here's to a new year, folks! 


12/30 (snowing) 
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; after tracking him down, I brought him three golden trout for a collectible. 
• Recieved two tailor's tickets in the mail from Label, along with a frozen bed from yesterday's snowboy.
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran into them.
• Made another tiny perfect snowboy, recieved three large snowflakes ❄❄❄ (I dunno why, but I'm getting a kick outta making tiny ones, especially since it's quicker to do)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Decided to make a few items I hadn't gotten to crafting until now, and customized what I could so I could catalogue the variations. 
• Shook a tree in search of sticks...and accidentally disturbed a wasp nest. Luckily, I made it into Resident Services in time! (Phew!)
• Collected seashells, random rarer flowers, and coconuts to sell. Ended up making a LOT of coconut juice, as it was a hot item today. 
• Bought a LOT more customization kits (the pile of cash required 30 kits for a single customization  )
• Put out some warmer dishes at the Sea Shack. A lotta potage is on the menu for the foreseeable future. 
• Caught a tarantula lurking around in the snowboy field...pretty sure it might've been the same one that spooked me outside the museum. Revenge is mine 

12/31 (see ya, 2022!  )
• Took the golden trout model out of the mail, also recieved some ice flooring from yesterday's snowboy. 
• Delivered the gifts and chatted with everyone. Took me a little while to track down Rhonda. 
• Dug up a Rattloid and a Crumploid that popped up from yesterday's snowfall. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Also discovered I'm only missing two art pieces from the gallery! So close to 100%!
• Had to track down the snowballs amd smash them to do it (found them near the plaza),  but I built another little perfect snowboy in the field. Got three large snowflakes from the others. ❄❄❄
• Recieved a light stick from Isabelle and bought the new hats from Nook. Still gonna use my purple one, though. 
• Logged out for a bit, and then came back later for the countdown! Also grabbed my own color-changing light stick from storage. 
• Goofed off with everyone in the plaza for a bit after midnight hit, then went to bed. Happy New Year, folks! 

1/1 (Happy New Year!)
• Isabelle happily announced that Slider was back in town; I attended the show a little later, and he played K.K. Condor. 
• Put my party gear away and put my winter hat back on.
• Today's HHA S-rank puts us at 236,829 points, the same as last week. (Still sad it went down...)
• Recieved a snowperson head in the mail from yesterday's snowboy. Also recieved some art from ingame Mom.
• Chatted with my residents as I ran into them. Rhonda wished me a happy new year, seeing as I hadn't seen her at the countdown. (Rex hadn't been there either, but I didn't run into him today)
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Despite searching virtually the entire island, I couldn't find the two snowballs ANYWHERE, and so no snowboy was made today. Still got the large snowflakes from the others, though ❄❄❄
• Had an unexpected visit from Kitty as I was putting things away. I won a chef's outfit off of get in a card game. To my surprise, she also gave me another copy of her photo!


----------



## xara

*january 1st *
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from the bank of nook and the HHA
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ built a snowboy
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 14 iron nuggets, 5 pieces of clay, 15 stones and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ caught a pill bug
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ picked up the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to quinn and shino; got a nurse’s dress uniform and a red intricate wall in exchange
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s to see what they had for sale today; nothing of interest
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s and bought a flimsy shovel and 10 pieces of green wrapping paper
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed ashore today, and picked up 2 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ crafted a regular and golden shovel
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures 
৶ꕤ७ completed a nm+ achievement 
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday;  it grew into a scatteroid
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained a cool chair
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services 
• checked the recycling bin
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal (got an extra 200 today since resident services was closed yesterday)
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to vine/glowing moss island
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment
• checked the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• bought a white small mannequin
• exchanged 68.1k bells for 29.9k poki
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu today
• designed a florist’s flower shop for aurora, and earned 15k poki! i really like how it turned out 
• gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
• had cyrus customize the small mannequin to the colour variants i’m missing


----------



## DALexecutive

Happy New Year everyone!  Today I did a bit of time traveling to catch the special New Year's sunrise and sunset. They were both gorgeous but I found it difficult to take good photos with a proper view of the sunrise/sunset due to the layout of my island. I also tried to ring in the new year with a tiny perfect snowboy but got yet another almost perfect one instead. Oh well


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Island Journal: Beginning of Moon-Glow - What I have accomplished today:

Checked my mail. I am now the proud owner of a house and registered with the HHA
I caught 15 critters/found fossils for Blathers. His tent is getting an upgrade
Found Eggburt and Wade on a mystery island but did not invite either right now. 
Completed the store stuff for Timmy
I bought an outdoor generator and a campfire
Planted oranges and Coconuts
Daily NookStop 
I updated my journal in the link above.
Helped Gulliver find his missing communicator parts
Got a recipe for fishbait
Got a recipe for a kettle tub and a pot
Cleaned up more weeds, sticks and rocks
Beach Combed
I started tracking my island weather. If I am right, I should get shooting stars tonight.
Got the tool ring and bought some more inventory space.
Shook some trees and got a couch.
popped some ballons received clay, a plastic pool and an old fashion alarm clock
got a DIY for a snowflake purse
built a perfect snow boy. 
Things to still do:
-Check Nook Shopping
- Work on decorating around my house
- Check weather off and on today to see if I have the correct weather pattern.
-Catch more critters
-Make fishbait.


----------



## xara

*january 2nd* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from quinn
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my 4 daily fossils
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 25 stones, 7 iron nuggets, 3 pieces of clay and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ picked up the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit and giant clams to shino and quinn; got a zen architecture wall and a viking helmet in exchange
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ stopped by the able sisters and nook’s cranny to see what they had in stock today
৶ꕤ७ built a snowboy
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed up today
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a thwopoid
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin; claimed a blue-paint wall
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a default island
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• exchanged 65.2k bells for 29.9k poki
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu today
• designed a danger zone for rocco! the prompt honesty didn’t inspire me much, but i did my best haha, and earned 15k poki for my efforts. lottie also informed me that rocco’s vacation home is the 30th one i’ve designed! 
• to celebrate designing my 30th vacation home, lottie took me to the café! 
• ordered a yellow cement mixer, a construction scaffolding, a blue safety barrier and a yellow stepladder from my hhp catalog
• gathered up the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday 
• received brown floral flooring from aurora as thanks for designing her vacation home yesterday
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
• bought a white botanical-print backpack from kicks
• checked to see what redd and saharah have for sale this week


----------



## Bluebellie

I’ve been playing during the winter season. Usually I just skip through it. I was able to catch two new bugs today


----------



## spicedb

Remodeled Quillson and Doc’s houses. Snapped some nice shots while visiting them. Quillson loves to sing, so I gave him a mic to practice at home :’)








Also saw aurora in ACNH for the first time! I was just happen to be flattening my island so I got a clear view.


----------



## swiftieaddy13

i started chai’s beachside teashop im not quite done because 1. i fell asleep 2. i am at my moms


----------



## Pokeking

I moved the museum from the north part of the island on the highest cliff where it had been for over two years since I unlocked terraforming near launch. Its new location is not too far from my player house. I fenced it in like the houses. 

Where the museum was, I knocked down the incline and on the highest cliff where the museum was, I'm planting lily of the valley plants so that it blankets the entire ground. I'm about halfway there. Too bad the ground nearby is too barren just a two square-wide road leading to a bridge. It's one of the reasons why I moved the museum because I was struggling for a theme to occupy the spot it does now. For months I had the spooky furniture with the spooky fence surrounding it, then I had the stone fence surrounding the glowing moss stuff. I just ended up moving a bare area that I don't know what to do with but at least it being in the north with nothing really around, it's not noticeable as it would have been if the bare area had been closer to the main part of the island.


----------



## xara

*january 3rd* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from agnes, a paradise planning hammock from wardell, and the items i ordered from my hhp catalog yesterday 
৶ꕤ७ saharah was on my island today, so i looked for her (didn’t have to look far, she was near my house lol), and bought an iron entrance mat, a simple medium red mat and a green shaggy rug from her once i found her, and exchanged 5 tickets for a dark-chocolate wall
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 16 stones, 11 iron nuggets, 5 pieces of clay, 1 gold nugget and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nm+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ picked up the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to quinn and shino; got a maid dress and a rad power skirt suit in exchange
৶ꕤ७ stopped by the able sisters and nook’s cranny to see what they were selling today (nothing i need or want)
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy 
৶ꕤ७ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake from him as well
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells were washed up on the shore today, and picked up 3 giant clams
৶ꕤ७ found a gyroid fragment on the beach and picked it up 
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a petaloid
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ stopped by resident services
• checked the recycling bin
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff in my pockets away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to an autumn island
• caught 6 maple leaves
• picked 6 acorns up off the ground
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams (found 1)
• found a diy bottle on the beach that contained a coloured-leaves flooring diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• exchanged 73.1k bells for 29.9k poki
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu
• gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday
৶ꕤ७ went to harv’s island
• had cyrus customize a few items


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

*January 4th*

Chose a spot to place my tent​
Met Genji and Phoebe and helped them set up their tents​
Gathered peaches and firewood for the Island warming party​
Received a Nookphone from Tom Nook​
Checked the mail ~ Received a letter from Nintendo and paradise planning photo​
Learned to craft DIYs​
Received a Denim cap from Genji ​
Received a DIY recipe for a leaf umbrella from Phoebe ​
Placed Blathers Tent​
Collected a message bottle from the beach​
Completed some nook mile achievements until I got enough to pay my move-in fee ~ Tent will be upgraded to house tomorrow​


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Lo and behold, I'm behind again! 
Though now that Holiday Season is coming to a close, I'm at least having shorter entries to compensate for it. 



1/2
• Isabelle mentioned that C.J. was visiting today; after tracking him down, I brought him three neon tetras for a collectible. 
• Saw Northern Lights in the sky! 
• Made another tiny perfect snowman (likely the smallest yet), recieved two large snowflakes from the others. ❄❄
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Checked out some custom designs. Found some cute Splatoon Squidmas sweaters (wish I'd found them sooner...)

1/3
• Isabelle warned us of the risks involved with buying art from shady sources, which meant Redd was back in town... (but more on that later) 
• Took the neon tetra model out of the mail, also recieved a frozen mini snowperson from yesterday's snowboy. 
• Chatted with some of my residents as I ran into them.
• Made another tiny perfect snowboy, recieved large snowflakes from the other two ❄❄
• Recieved a random ice-hockey uniform from Mathilda. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Didn't realize I'd completely forgotten to visit Redd until 3am, multiple hours after I'd stopped playing for the day. Oops... 

1/4
• Isabelle gave us advice on what to do should we find someone passed out on the beach; Gullivarrr had washed ashore again. It thankfully didn't take too long to find the missing phone. 
• Recieved a snowperson head in the mail from yesterday's snowboy. 
• Chatted with a few of my residents as I ran across them. Ended up stumbling upon a conversation between Francine and Mathilda over TV Shows... I wanna know what kinda show Rice Porridge Armageddon is 
• Made another tiny perfect snowboy, recieved two large snowflakes from the others ❄❄
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. Got to order with pigeon milk today! 
• Deposited a lot of bells into savings.


----------



## NookSchnook

Let's see . . .

* Made a small fortune doing business with Flick from all the new bugs on my island this month. (Saved a host of them for his anticipated visit including four Atlas moths. And cicadas seem to love it here!)
* Celebrated villager Diana's birthday.
* Got treated to two hits of pigeon milk in my coffee.
* Built two caves after finding the recipe in a message bottle.
* Built Bones a (what else?) bone-shaped welcome sign for his front door.
* Found yet another plant of gold rosebuds.
* Shot three 10,000-bell balloons for the first time in a single round of play.
* Received a pirate eye patch from Gullivarr for finding his communicator Tuesday, which I need about as much as he needs a tuxedo.
* Nominated Bertha as the next Speaker of the House.


----------



## xara

*january 4th* 
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 17 stones, 13 iron nuggets, 5 pieces of clay and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around the island
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino and quinn; got a maid dress and a moroccan dress in exchange
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my 4 daily fossils
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ stopped by the able sisters and nook’s cranny to see what they had for sale today (nothing of interest)
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ built a snowboy
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed up today
৶ꕤ७ made flour
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained a breaker
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a boioingoid and a babbloid
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin; claimed an empty can
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s cranny to sell stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a snowy island
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams (found 1)
• caught a sea bass
• found a diy bottle on the beach that contained a snowflake wreath diy
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• exchanged 71.4k bells for 29.9k poki
• went to the café to see what’s on the menu today 
• gathered up all the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday


----------



## NookSchnook

This morning . . .

* Convinced Pekoe to stay on my island---she's only been there two weeks and she was already contemplating moving on, weirdly enough. (She's one of our nicest villagers, why would we want her to go?)
* Shot down 10,000 bells.
* Traveled to a remote island and finished my foraging by landing a Napoleon fish . . . off the end of its airport dock!
* Two cups of coffee at The Roost.
* Displayed new walking leaf model from Flick atop my living room fireplace.
* Got a day off from watering my flowers and my two produce fields because it decided to rain like hell.
* Found fourteenth lily of the valley atop one of the cliffs.
* Despaired of telling Rex he looks like a jerk in the school uniform!
* Nominated Bones for Speaker of the House.


----------



## MadisonBristol

I only played briefly today.

Spent all my miles on NMTs so I could villager hunt after Eugene moved out. Only got 16 tickets so I was hoping for somebody at least pretty good.
Went on a very quick hunt. Saw Eunice first and considered taking her since I really want a sheep. But I decided to try my luck. I then got Mint, Phil, and Cube. I love Cube so I took him. He's my favorite personality, and one of my real-life favorite animals.
Bought a sword and scabbard from Kicks.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

*January 5th*

Tom Nook announced the airport opened and Blathers arrived
I now have a house and was registered with HHA
Checked the mail ~ Received a letter from mom, the lawn mower I ordered yesterday, and a letter from HHA
Got the vaulting pole and shovel recipes from Blathers
I gathered and donated the 15 species Blathers needed to build an actual museum.
I found the daily message in a bottle on the beach as I was fishing.
I planted my first money tree.
Since my airport has finally opened, I decided to go on mystery island tours to find the first 3 new villagers ~ I invited Piper, Zoe, and Zucker
Helped Gulliver retrieve his communicator parts
I gave Timmy all the materials needed for the shop and as thanks he gave me a pet bed, digital scale, and stadiometer and he said it would open by tomorrow


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Just a heads-up for y'all, I'll be on vacation in two days time, so my reports may get put on hold until I get back... 



1/5
• Isabelle mentioned that Leif was visiting today; as usual, I ended up not buying anything. 
• Recieved a blue pirate dress in the mail from Gullivarrr, along with a frozen counter from yesterday's snowboy. 
• Chatted with a few residents as I ran into them. Ended up getting some Nook Miles in the process. 
• Visited the Roost and ordered a cup from Brewster. 
• Didn't quite make a perfect snowboy today.  still got large snowflakes from the other three, however. ❄❄❄
• Made a bunch of today's hot items to sell. Also ended up making some desserts I hadn't gotten around to making until now. 
• Deposited some bells into savings. Witnessed Nook and Isabelle getting some stretches in. 
• Redeemed miles for a lot of bell vouchers (decided to see how many I could stock up on before I got a low battery warning; ended up with about 58 of them).


----------



## NookSchnook

This morning . . .

* Watered my flowers, my villagers' flowers, my produce fields, flowers on the cliffs.
* Gathered and sold about $45,000 worth of new bugs and fish.
* Had four fossils assessed.
* Unearthed two gyroids around the island and gave them as gifts because I'm up to my hairline in gyroids in my house!
* Accepted house calls from Diana and Curlos.
* Bought one of Savannah's mystery rugs hoping for something I could put under my office desk---but sorry, yellow kitchen mat won't cut it!
* Had two cups of coffee at the Roost.


----------



## xara

didn’t get around to playing yesterday. 

 *january 5th* 
৶ꕤ७ shot down 2 balloons that contained gears and a sand castle
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from margie
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around the island
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 17 stones, 5 pieces of clay, 12 iron nuggets, 8.1k bells and 1 gold nugget
৶ꕤ७ completed a few nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino and quinn; got a bolero coat and an attus robe in exchange
৶ꕤ७ built a snowboy
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s to check what they had for sale today
৶ꕤ७ made cookies and pull-apart bread
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s to see what they were selling today, and sold stuff to the twins
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed up today, and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a squeakoid
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my 4 daily fossils
৶ꕤ७ caught an olive flounder and a sea bass
৶ꕤ७ crafted a flimsy, regular and golden shovel 
৶ꕤ७ found a gyroid fragment on the beach and picked it up
৶ꕤ७ went back to nook’s to buy medicine 
৶ꕤ७ audie was unwell today, so i stopped by her house with the medicine i bought, and she gave me a relay tank as thanks
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin; claimed 3 pieces of clay
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff in my pockets away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a crop island with carrots
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried the gyroid fragments when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate
• stopped by the café to see what’s on the menu
• gathered up the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

*January 6th*

Nook announced that the Cabot Cove Museum was under construction and Timmy and Tommy's new shop is now opened.
Checked the mail ~ Received a letter from Daisy Mae and a gift that Gulliver sent me for helping him yesterday 
I dug up all the fossils and put them on the ground next to the construction site of the museum to be assessed and donated tomorrow
Visited Nooks Cranny ~ Bought a wet suit, some flowers, DIY recipes, a slingshot, an accessory stand, and a wall mounted candle
Held the ceremony to celebrate the completion of Nooks Cranny
Crafted the bridge construction kit and placed it on the Island


----------



## Clock

Cleaned up some paths
Demolished 2 bridges
Sacrificed some of my hybrid flowers to nooks cranny
Uprooted and sold some trees and shrubs
Pulled some weeds
Cleaned up a bunch of decorations


----------



## Clock

Removed everything from my old campsite
Uprooted a lot of bamboo and trees
Sold a lot of flowers (including hybrids) to Nooks Cranny
Demolished a bridge
Did some terraforming


----------



## NookSchnook

This morning:

* Watered my flowers, all the lilies of the valley and gold roses, and produce fields.
* Cleaned the beach.
* Built a bamboo fence around the parabola satellite dish on one of the high cliffs---which should also served to prevent excessive flower metastasis!
* Captured and sold a host of cicadas.
* Caught two snakeheads in the pond on Bells Island. (Usually, catching one anywhere in a single day is an achievement!)
* Listened to K.K. Slider in the plaza awhile.


----------



## spicedb

+ Terraformed a bit and started gathering furniture for the island farm
+ Put up some fences and safety railings
+ Changed some of my villager’s house exteriors to match with the island color theme (blue/brown)
+ Moved the tailors closer to the entrance
+ Customized and bought a bunch of blue furniture from Wardell


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

*January 9th*

Tom Nook announced that a grand museum has opened up
Checked the mail ~ Received a letter from HHA
Placed the 3 villager plots and crafted and placed the exterior furniture as well as turn in the interior furniture
Found Redd walking around on the cliff ~ Bought the mystic statue from him
Found a new DIY recipe in the daily message in a bottle
Visited Nook Cranny and bought some new furniture and a new DIY recipe
Donated all the new bugs, fish, and fossils I found to the museum


----------



## NookSchnook

Today:

* Got with Tom Nook to move the museum from behind the Resident Services building to a choice spot across
the river behind it for easier access and a more scenic setting.
* Watered my two produce fields and my flowers plus my neighbours' flowers and the golden roses in our little 
fountain park and next to the far river side.
* Gave all ten of my villagers gifts.
* Caught a hammerhead shark, ocean sunfish, and blue marlin.
* Caught five Atlas moths (usually I'm lucky to find one or two tops).
* Installed wall air conditioners in my bedroom, kitchen, living room, office, and basement, after buying them
Sunday and awaiting their delivery.


----------



## xara

fell a little bit behind again. 

 *january 6th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a letter from sprinkle
৶ꕤ७ redd was on my island today, so i stopped by his boat to see what he had for sale (nothing of interest, much to redd’s disdain lol) 
৶ꕤ७ hit all of the rocks on my island; got 7 pieces of clay, 16 stones, 12 iron nuggets and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ isabelle informed me that we had a visitor at the campsite, so i swung by to see who it was; it was megan! i didn’t invite her, but i absolutely love her; she’s so cute, she’s like a giant care bear! 
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped giant clams to quinn and shino; got 2 full-length maid gowns in exchange 
৶ꕤ७ stopped by the able sisters to see what they were selling today (nothing of interest)
৶ꕤ७ stopped by nook’s cranny and bought 10 pieces of light blue wrapping paper 
৶ꕤ७ built a snowboy
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed up today, and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ shot down 3 balloons that contained 5 pieces of clay, 5k bells and 10k bells
৶ꕤ७ dug up a few unwanted flowers
৶ꕤ७ placed transparent designs in their spots to prevent any more flowers from growing
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ dug up a bloopoid and a bwongoid
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a bendoid and a boioingoid
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin; claimed a printed layered shirt
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping and ordered a nanakusa gayu
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a crop island with tomatoes 
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragment when i returned to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• exchanged 66.6k bells for 29.9k poki
• gathered up the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday


----------



## Clock

Forgot to update the past few days... but here it is

Uprooted a lot of trees, bushes, flowers and sold them
Demolished 2 bridges so far
Did a lot of terraforming
Put down future temporary locations for villagers
Took down a lot of old areas, campsite, restaurants


----------



## NookSchnook

Today, so far:

* Museum relocation a success!
* Welcomed Lolly (cat) visiting at the campsite. She's nice enough (and an intellectual after my own heart, loving books and poetry and writing as much as I do!) that I'm tempted to invite her to come live on the island (if I could be sure one villager I wouldn't mind seeing depart would be the one who's asking to move out).
* Unearthed four fossils.
* Watered mine and everyone else's flowers plus all the gold roses and lilies of the valley.
* Harvested wheat, sugarcane, tomato, potato, carrot, pumpkin crops.
* Cleaned the beach, landed several good new bugs, reeled in a giant snakefish.


----------



## xara

*january 7th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received a sea globe from whitney and the nanakusa gayu i ordered from nook shopping yesterday 
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 15 stones, 16 iron nuggets, 1 gold nugget, 3 pieces of clay and 8.1k bells
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nm+ achievements 
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to shino and quinn; got an ice-hockey uniform and a viking top in return
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ stopped by able’s and nook’s to see what they had in stock today (nothing of interest) 
৶ꕤ७ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed up today, and picked up a giant clam
৶ꕤ७ harvested my fruit orchard trees
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ returned a lost book to goldie, and she gave me a guide shirt as thanks
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragment i buried yesterday; it grew into a rumbloid
৶ꕤ७ found a gyroid fragment on the beach and picked it up
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session, and completed “stretch to refresh!” milestone #3
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services
• checked the recycling bin; claimed a retro flower-print wall
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal
• checked nook shopping
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff in my pockets away
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to a crop island with tomatoes
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams 
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i got back to my island
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning
• checked the shop
• checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate
• gathered up the vines and glowing moss that have grown since yesterday


----------



## xara

*january 8th* 
৶ꕤ७ checked the mail; received letters from agnes and the HHA, mom’s art from my in-game mom, and a dumbbell from nook inc. for participating in 20 group stretching sessions
৶ꕤ७ talked to all of my villagers + gave wrapped fruit to quinn and shino; got a firefighter uniform and an ancient sashed robe in exchange 
৶ꕤ७ hit all the rocks on my island; got 8.1k bells, 21 stones, 12 iron nuggets, 1 gold nugget and 2 pieces of clay
৶ꕤ७ picked up all the fallen tree branches around my island
৶ꕤ७ found and dug up my daily 4 fossils
৶ꕤ७ swung by able’s and nook’s to see what they were selling today (nothing of interest again)
৶ꕤ७ built a perfect snowboy and got a large snowflake from him
৶ꕤ७ checked the beach to see what shells washed ashore today, and picked up 2 giant clams 
৶ꕤ७ shot down a balloon that contained 30k bells
৶ꕤ७ my slingshot broke, so i went back to nook’s to buy a new one (and a duster)
৶ꕤ७ went diving and caught a few deep-sea creatures
৶ꕤ७ completed a couple nm+ achievements
৶ꕤ७ made coconut pancakes
৶ꕤ७ found my daily glowing spot and dug up 1k bells
৶ꕤ७ found and pulled my daily weeds
৶ꕤ७ dug up the gyroid fragments i buried yesterday; they grew into a xylophoid and a spikenoid
৶ꕤ७ got a large snowflake from my other perfect snowboy
৶ꕤ७ found a gyroid fragment on the beach and picked it up
৶ꕤ७ read the bulletin board; there was a new announcement for the upcoming winter fishing tourney
৶ꕤ७ participated in a group stretching session
৶ꕤ७ went to resident services 
• checked the recycling bin; claimed light wood-pattern flooring
• claimed my daily bonus nook miles from the nook stop terminal 
• checked nook shopping 
৶ꕤ७ put some stuff into storage 
৶ꕤ७ threw some unwanted stuff away 
৶ꕤ७ went on my daily kapp’n mysterious tour, and he took me to vine/glowing moss island 
• found and dug up a gyroid fragment 
• checked the beach for giant clams (found 1)
৶ꕤ७ buried and watered the gyroid fragments when i got back to my island 
৶ꕤ७ went to paradise planning 
• checked the shop
• checked today’s bells to poki exchange rate
• gathered up the vines and glowing moss that have grown


----------

